# Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland



## tanztee (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Thread "Das Prinzip Hausrunde"  und vor allem dieser und dieser Beitrag veranlassen mich, mal einen Tourenberichtsthread aufzumachen. Auf anderen regionalen Seiten gibt es das bereits seit längerem und ich denke, sowas sollten wir auch machen.

*Also, bitte her mit Euren sächsischen und vogtländischen Tourenberichten!*

Ich will in den nächsten Tagen auch hier einen Tourenbericht posten, der zwar schon länger zurückliegt (die Tour), wo ich aber sowohl super Wetter als auch die SLR dabeihatte. 

So, jetzt kloppt mal in die Tasten, ladet Bilder und Videos hoch - ich freu mich auf Eure Posts!!


----------



## tanztee (7. Januar 2011)

Hier ist mein erster Tourenbericht:

*Wintertour auf den Hohen Schneeberg*

Die Tour ist schon eine Weile her und auch fahrtechnisch (bis auf den Schnee) nicht so schwer. An dem Tag hat aber einfach alles gepasst: Wetter, Schneeverhältnisse, Kamera dabei, und eine seltene Inversionswetterlage. Los gings in Königstein, unterhalb der Festung erstmal das Bielatal hinauf









Nach Rosenthal gings noch super bis zur Grenze, dank Bundespolizei waren die Wege alle befahrbar 





Dann wollte ich mal einen kräftigen Schluck aus dem Camelback nehmen, aber trotz Isolierschlauch und heißem Wasser sah das nur noch so aus:





Mein Trinkvorrat war damit auf eine kleine Thermoskanne Kaffe zusammengeschrumpft ...

Nachdem ich das Rad so einen knappen Kilometer tragen musste, war dann schnell der eigentliche Aufstieg zum Hohen Schneeberg erreicht.





Zuerst erreicht man die Dresdner Aussicht. Die Grenze der Luftschichten ist gut zu erkennen.





Traumhaftes Winterwetter und super Bedingungen auf dem Gipfelplaetau:









Der Turm bietet eine hervorragende Rundumsicht, heute reicht mir jedoch die Aussicht vom Gipfelplaetau selber. Die Zeit wird knapp und der Rückweg ist noch zu bewältigen.













Im Sommer könnte man jetzt das Lunchpaket auspacken, aber schwindendes Licht und knackige Minusgrade lassen mich bald wieder aufbrechen. 

Die Abfahrt macht einfach Spaß, die Reifen greifen optimal und der Blick schweift dabei über den Gebirgskamm in Richtung Osterzgebirge.













Im Dorf Schneeberg sind die tschechischen Radrouten (Cyklotrasa) hervorragend ausgewiesen. Aber jetzt wird es schon sehr eng mit dem Tageslicht, und ich fahre einfach nur noch die Hauptstraßen bis Decin.





Die Sonne verschwindet nun wirklich, gleich wird es richtig kalt. Bergab im Dämmerlicht, mit vollgeschwitzten Klamotten ... Die Autofahrer werden nicht schlecht gestaunt haben, als der verrückte Biker plötzlich vom Rad springt, sich die Kleider vom Oberkörper reißt und ein frisches Unterhemd aus dem Rucksack zieht.





Dazu kommt noch eine extra Weste und frische Unterhandschuhe. Trotzdem ist es verdammt kalt nach Decin rein, und Fahren auf der Hauptstraße macht nicht wirklich Spaß. 

Da ich eigentlich für die Rückfahrt keinen Plan hatte, habe ich mehr als Glück, auf dem Bahnhof einen Zug zurück zu entdecken, der auch in ein paar Minuten fährt. Zu dumm nur, keine Kronen einstecken zu haben. 

Der nächtste EC-Automat ist jedoch nicht fern, und Minuten später sitze ich im Zug und taue langsam auf.

_Das ist so eine Sache zwischen mir und diesem Berg_. Im Sommer. Im Winter. Was habe ich an diesem Berg schon geschwitzt, mich in der "Todesrinne" mit Klickis gefürchtet (fahre seitdem nur noch Flats) und im Winter gefroren. Es ist nicht nur der höchste Berg des Elbsandsteingebirges, sondern auch zugleich der massigste Tafelberg. Bei schönem Wetter sieht man ihn von Dresden aus, und schon spult sich im Kopf der Film ab: man könnte ja mal diesen Weg hinab, ober die Runde da beginnen ... 


Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sumatic (8. Januar 2011)

Schöner Bericht mit wirklich tollen Fotos. Mehr davon...


----------



## Deleted 77527 (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön. Alleine das Lesen macht Laune; die Bilder noch mehr. Danke


----------



## brozzomd (8. Januar 2011)

Fette Fotos, toller Bericht, Daumen hoch. Bin im Sommer viel am Schneeberg unterwegs, gibt es geile Trails Richtung Decin.....

Grüße....


----------



## 44.0 (8. Januar 2011)

Jo, allerfeinst! Vor allem die Bilder...

Aber, um auch mal was diesbezüglich beizutragen, zwei Berichte zu einem mehrjährigen Projekt, ganz anders geartet als Tanztees, und eigentlich gar nichts Sächsisches mehr...(DoB-Leser kennen's schon)
Teil 1, 2008
Teil 2, 2010

Jaja, "mein" html muss ich mal überarbeiten - Firefox hat irgendein Problem damit...


----------



## tanztee (8. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Blumen von Euch    



44.0 schrieb:


> Jo, allerfeinst! Vor allem die Bilder...
> 
> Aber, um auch mal was diesbezüglich beizutragen, zwei Berichte zu einem mehrjährigen Projekt, ganz anders geartet als Tanztees, und eigentlich gar nichts Sächsisches mehr...(DoB-Leser kennen's schon)
> Teil 1, 2008
> Teil 2, 2010



Da hat jeder so ein "Projekt", an dem er sich abarbeiten kann ...
Gerade auch der Keulenberg ist ein schönes Tourenziel von Dresden aus! Muss ich mal die Bilder rauskramen, wo sind die nur


----------



## tanztee (19. Januar 2011)

Um mal wieder auf das originale Thema zurückzukommen, ich habe mich vorige Woche mal aufs Radl gesetzt und wollte mal gucken, wies draußen so aussieht. Grundidee war, über Feld- und breitere Forstwege nach Stolpen und so Richtung Unger zu gelangen. Aber aufgrund der Bedingungen wurde es etwas kürzer (streckenmäßig, weniger zeitmäßig). Hier ist der Bericht meiner 

*Schneematsch-Tour:*

Zuerst ging es zum Hornweg in Schönefelder Hochland, ein bunter Mix aus Schneewehen, Vereisungen und üblem Matsch erwartete mich.













Teilweise glich die Tour wie dem Fahren durch eine nicht enden wollende, riesige Pfütze.





An Fahren im Wald war leider nicht zu denken. Auf der Landstraße konnte man sich nur mehr vorstellen, welche Trails da wohl unter der Schneedecke vom Nebel verhüllt ihrer "Enteisung" harrten.





Ganz praktisch konnte ich das Rad auch mal schnell am Straßenrand parken:





Über Nebenstraßen gelange ich zu einem Feldweg. In einer Senke am Bahndamm hängt der Nebel fest. Fahrt ins Ungewisse:





Weiter vorn, weniger Nebel, aber fiese Vereisungen. Wo kein Eis ist, versinken die Reifen im Matsch. 





Ohne wasserfeste Wanderschuhe wäre ich hier schon lange aufgeschmissen, auch die Softshellhose schlägt sich wacker.





Wie jeder weiß, gewinnen Fotos erst durch radfahrende Menschen ihren wahren Gehalt. Jedoch sind 10 Sekunden Selbstauslöser machmal einfach zu kurz für einen Biker in meinem Alter, so dass sich die Tourenrichtung schnell mal umkehrt:





Vor Stolpen finde ich ein kurzes Stück Trail, dank "warmen" Nieselregens praktisch eisfrei. Eine kleine Hütte bietet mir die Gelegenheit, zu Verschnaufen und bei einer Tasse Tee die Nieselfäden entspannt zu betrachten.





Durch Stolpen unterhalb der Altstadt schlängelt sich ein schneefreier Weg. Mengen von Streusand bedecken den Asphalt. Auch ein erstaunlich schneefreier Radweg zweigt Richtung Cunnersdorf ab, jedoch naht die Überraschung hinter einer Kurve. 





Nach einer kurzen Trageeinlage und weiteren Verwehungen, welche sich fast alle fahren bzw. durchrutschen lassen (immer rin mit ordentlich Schwung), führt die Tour durchs Polenztal und steil hinauf in Cunnersdorf. Der Nebel verdichtet sich, die Schneedecke wird langsam wieder geschlossen. Ade Unger - ich komme im Frühling noch mal wieder!

Hier biege ich ab und fahre Richtung Hohnstein. Ja, ich hätte einfach nur auf der Straße bleiben können. Aber der Feldweg sieht anfänglich ganz passabel aus. Hoffnung besiegt Vernunft - ich verlasse die Straße und balanciere zwischen Matsch und Harsch in einer Treckerspur.





Alles ist nur noch weiß um mich herum, eine einsame Reifenspur verliert sich im Nebel ...





Schluß, aus. Ich schiebe, so gut es geht und stapfe durch den Schneematsch. Ohne Gamaschen hätte ich spätestens jetzt eiskalte, nasse Füße! Ein paar Mal trage ich das Rad, dann bin ich an einem einsamen Haus angelangt. Nach wenigen Metern erreiche ich die Straße zum Tiefen Grund. Wenn auch die Tour sehr straßenlastig war, entschädigt die Szenerie in diesem Teil der Sächsichen Schweiz für die Mühen.





Im Nebel erahnt man nur die Felstürme, die Szenerie wechselt mit jedem Meter Fahrt hinab ins Elbtal. 





Schade, dass es für weitere Fotohalte jetzt doch ein wenig zu frisch und klamm ist und die SRL zuhause in der warmen Stube liegt.

Wenige Minuten vor Abfahrt der S-Bahn bin ich am Bahnhof in Bad Schandau und - oh Wunder - ich entlocke dem Automaten in Null-komma-nichts die richtige Fahrkarte mit passender Fahrradkarte! 

Im Zug sitzen Berufspendler in gepflegter Toilette und starren abwechselnd mich und mein Rad an, als wäre ich Heidi, das schielende Opossum 

Ride on!


----------



## tanztee (19. Januar 2011)

Sonne! Sonne! Sonne!

Ja, diese gelbe strahlende Ding da oben!!!

Schneefreie Trails in den Südseiten 

Schnell eine Hausrunde gedreht:


Ride on!


----------



## brozzomd (19. Januar 2011)

tanztee schrieb:


> Sonne! Sonne! Sonne!
> 
> Ja, diese gelbe strahlende Ding da oben!!!
> 
> ...



Wann warst dort unterwegs, weil ich bin die Geschichte am Montag gefahren....richtig fettes Wetter war da.....


----------



## tanztee (19. Januar 2011)

brozzomd schrieb:


> Wann warst dort unterwegs, weil ich bin die Geschichte am Montag gefahren....richtig fettes Wetter war da.....



Ja, am Montag. Ich habe da einen local jüngeren Datums gesehen, der mich an einem umgestürzten Baum überholt hat mit einem blauen Hardtail ohne Helm - warst nicht zufällig Du 

Ich war dann gegebenenfalls der Schleicher vor Dir mit dem weißen HT und weißem Helm und Helmkamera .... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brozzomd (19. Januar 2011)

tanztee schrieb:


> Ja, am Montag. Ich habe da einen local jüngeren Datums gesehen, der mich an einem umgestürzten Baum überholt hat mit einem blauen Hardtail ohne Helm - warst nicht zufällig Du
> 
> Ich war dann gegebenenfalls der Schleicher vor Dir mit dem weißen HT und weißem Helm und Helmkamera .... ???



Ne das war ich ni.....


----------



## much175 (31. Januar 2011)

So liebe Leute, nun ist es an der Zeit auch mal aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern  Ich muss aber sagen, dass wir noch ganz am Anfang unserer Bikehardware sind... Also schaut euch die Fahrräder und Klamotten nicht so genau an

Nun gut, alles fing an einem kälteren Oktober Sonntag mit der verpassten Zeitumstellung an, so sind wir, ohne es zu wissen eine Stunde eher (also viertel Acht, statt viertel Neun) aufgebrochen, um mal wieder eine gemütlichen Tour hoch auf den Erzgebirgskamm zu machen.

Nach den ersten paar Metern kamen wir an der Trinkwassertalsperre in Lichtenberg an (auch unser Startort), wo der Wind rießen Wellen hervorbrachte. Da konnten mein Kumpel und ich nicht wiederstehen, uns mal in das Boot zu setzen^^




Gleich ging es aber weiter durch Frauenstein Richtung Hermsdorf, wo es verdammt gezogen hat, zum Teil konnten wir nur Temp Zehn auf der Geraden halten... Die Aussicht war umso schöner






Kurz vor Hermsdorf ging es links weg nach Schönfeld, eines der schönsten Dörfer, die ich bis jetzt mit den Fahrrad entdeckt hab.










Und dann wurde es oberhalb von Schönfeld am Pöbelbach langsam nass und kalt...





sogar sehr nass^^





nach ein paar Feldwegen und diesem kleinen Wanderweg hatten wir unser Ziel erreicht!





den Kahleberg auf guten 900 Metern über dem Meeresspiegel. Dort oben waren vielleicht sechs oder sieben Grad warm, es hat sich aber wesentlich kälter angefühlt... Zum Glück gab es in der Hütte heißen Tee!





Nach einer angenehmen Pause und dem Verzehr unseres Mittagessens, ging es wieder bergab durch Altenberg und schließlich Geising, wo wir bei einem kurzen Verfahrer diese Schild fanden^^




Eigentlich wollten wir von hier aus direkt über Glashütte gen Heimat, da wir uns aber noch richtig gut bei Kräften fühlten, ging es weiter. Südlich von Lauenstein nach Liebenau, was sozusagen unseren östlichsten Wendepunkt darstellen sollte (hier haben wir die Liebenauer Kirche)





Und noch mal bei der Ortsausfahrt in Richtung Glashütte, man beachte auch, das immer schöner werdende Wetter!





Und so ging es munter das Müglitztal hinunter, wo wir unter anderem in einer alten verlassenen Mühle, welche wirklich nach Bruchbude aussah, noch ein laufenden Stromgenerator gefunden haben. Gleich daneben standen diese alten Bauerngerätschaften:





Nach einer Weile immer schön bergab im Müglitztal, welches sich in den schönsten Herbstfarben präsentierte, kamen wir am Schloss Weesenstein an. Ein super Bild und die Sonne hat den Rest gemacht!





Dort ist uns eingefallen, dass mein Kumpel und ich doch noch meine Bekannten in Pirna mal kurz besuchen könnten, gesagt, getan. So ging es ab Dohna parallel zur B172 hinunter nach Pirna an die Elbe. Dort trafen wir drei völlig überraschte Gesichter. Nach einem netten Plausch und einer Apfelschorle ging es dann weiter Richtung Dresden auf dem Elberadweg. Bei dem Wetter ist natürlich ganz Sachsen auf dem Elberadweg unterwegs. Und das natürlich nur kurz oberhalb von Dresden...  Ich hatte da, obwohl es ja wirklich nur ganz leicht bergab ging, meinen absoluten Leistungstiefpunkt^^ Der erste Motivationsschub, war dann ein Vorbote von Dresden, die umstrittene Waldschlösschenbrücke





Weiter Statteinwärts fanden wir ein paar Werbeschilder für das Kentucky Fried Chicken in der Innenstadt. Das war ein rießen Motivationskick, also ging es schnellstmöglich zu KFC!!! Unser Hunger war schon wieder gigantisch und dann ist man halt auch mal so ein Bucket alleine auf^^ Man, verdammt war das lecker!





Danach ging es dann zügigst Richtung Heimat. Wir hatten natürlich keinen Plan, wo wir gerade in Dresden waren und die Karte, die ich mithatte, reichte halt nicht bis Dresden. So hat uns Google der B170 entlang geführt, wo es dann auch langsam anfing dunkel zu werden...





Mit einigen Umwegen sind wir dieser Straße bis Börnchen gefolgt und dann über Oelsa, Seifersdorf und Paulsdorf nach Ruppendorf, wo unsere letzte Pause Stattfinden sollte. Unsere letzten Essensreserven waren ein paar Äpfel, aber die waren verdammt gut.





Und so ging es dann durch die Nacht weiter über Beerwalde, Pretzschendorf und Oberbobritzsch zurück nach Lichtenberg. Inzwischen war es halb zehn abends (winterzeit) also eigentlich für uns halb elf und wir wollten nur noch ins Bett^^

Hier unser Siegerfoto:




Ich hoffe, die Fotos gefallen euch

Grüß von Peter und mir.

Matze


----------



## tanztee (1. Februar 2011)

Danke für "Den" Bericht! War ja ne anständige Runde - wieviel km standen denn zu Hause auf dem Tacho?

Ride on!


----------



## much175 (1. Februar 2011)

knappe 150;-)

GPS haben wir leider nicht, deswegen kann ich kaum eine Aussage über die Höhenmeter machen... Aber eben von 400 hoch auf 900 dann runter auf 120 und wieder hoch auf 400. Da kann man spekulieren^^


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo....
gibt es jemand der in Zeulenroda oder Umgebung radelt..ich bin am 16.03 und 17.03 in der Gegend.

Vielleicht kann man sich als Gastfahrer bei einer Gruppe mit anschliesen.
Gelände Wald und Trail gerne bevorzugt.....Entfernung und Höhe egal....nur nicht rasen....Nachtausfahrt auch kein Problem Beleuchtung vorhanden.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## tanztee (6. April 2011)

Wieder mal eine Tour in der Heimat, Ziel war diesmal der 

*Unger* 

da wollte ich auf den Turm und das Elbsandsteingebirge bestaunen. Das wurde aber nichts, aber nun der Reihe nach.





Die eigentlich Tour startete in den Liebethaler Grund, nicht wirklich ein Geheimtipp, aber immer wieder schön. Zudem auch der Beginn des "Malerweges", auf dem man früher gen Gebirge wanderte.





Ein altes Wasserkraftwerk verbreitet etwas "Lost-Place"-Atmosphäre (nein, das ist nicht das Turbinenhaus von Fukushima).

Stundenlang könnte ich hier am Wasser der Wesenitz dem Gurgeln und Plätschern lauschen, aber der Berg ruft!





Vorbei am weltgrößten Wagner-Denkmal (fürs Foto wurde die Fahrtrichtung umgekehrt ...) 





hieß es, nach schönen Waldwegen, das Fahrrad zur Försterbrücke hinab zu schultern.









Schon wieder ist dieser Biker ins Bild geraten! - Motiv am Wegesrand, hier kündigen die Felsen schon die unweit gelegene Sächsische Schweiz an.





Via Försterbrücke ging es dann kräftezehrend erstmal straff nach Hohburkersdorf hinauf. Den gleichnamigen, berühmten Rundblick lies ich aus Zeitgründen rechts liegen und via Ziegenrückenstraße ging es ins Polenztal. 
Schöne Aussichten von der Ziegenrückenstraße in die Felswelt des Elbsandsteingebirges begleiten den Weg:









Der offiziellen Route durch den Nationalpark folgend, erreichte ich das Polenztal und dieses leitete mich bis nach Goßdorf-Kohlmühle.







Hier zweigte früher eine Schmalspurbahn nach Hohnstein ab, welche heute von Wanderern und Bikern genutzt wird. Über eine Brücke und durch zwei Tunnel 









gelange ich ins ... 





Ein Abzweig eines Seitentales führt mich nach Ulbersdorf, wo der Hammeranstieg Richtung Unger anfängt. Die Alte Geleitstraße ist ein Radwanderweg und bietet Rastplätze zum Verschnaufen und Blicke schweifen lassen. 





Noch ein kurzes, steiles Stück (schön, wie die Cam exakt auf die Lehne fokussiert  )





und ich schaue auf den Weg zurück in der Frühlingssonne





bevor sich das Panorama mit Unger (links) und Tanzplan (mitte) öffnet:





60 km ...  über 1000 Höhenmeter ... ab Haustür bis hierher ... alles für diesen Moment ...

DIESEN Moment!

Auf dem Unger angekommen, stellt sich leider der Turm als geschlossen heraus. Gut, dass ich vorhin Rast und Aussicht genossen habe!





Da sich gerade ein Bus Rentner in den Berggasthof entladen hat, mach ich nur ein Foto und auf gehts zum Downhill. Wurzeln, Steine, Trails und Wiesenwege wechseln sich ab. 





Die Bremsscheibe ist gerade handwarm geworden, schon kommt die letzte Kurve, sniff ...





Anschließend geht es nochmal zackig rauf  Richtung Hochbuschkuppe, dem der finale Forstweg-Downhill ins Kirnitzschtal folgt. In Bad Schandau steige ich in die S-Bahn, das GPS-Gerät hat 80 km gezählt.

*Fazit:*

Auch wenn die Felsgebiete größtenteils für Biker tabu sind, vom Rand der Sächsischen Schweiz hat man schöne Ein- und Ausblicke. Der recht hohe Asphaltanteil ist durchaus ein lohnender Preis für Tunnels und Trails!

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (29. Mai 2012)

Schade, dass sich der Fred hier nicht entwickelt! In anderen Gegenden ist sowas ein Dauerbrenner ... sind den alle Desdner bei cielab? FB 

Letzer Versuch als Alleinunterhalter: Eine Tour zum Großen Zschirnstein, am Hohen Schneeberg vorbei direkt zu einem Hammer Trail (hier der mittlere Teil):






Dann zum Rosenkamm und in den Dürrkamnitzgrund (hier nur der obere Teil, im Grund selber fehlt der Weg teilweise durch das Hochwasser Sommer 2010):







Und wo fahrt ihr so?

Ride on!


----------



## Th. (31. Mai 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich der Fred hier nicht entwickelt! In anderen Gegenden ist sowas ein Dauerbrenner ... sind den alle Desdner bei cielab? FB


Ja, schade eigentlich - aber bei cielab schreibt ja auch keiner was...




tanztee schrieb:


> Und wo fahrt ihr so?


Na z.B. heute (genauer gestern) eine Feierabendrunde durchs Seifersdorfer Tal.
Fahrtrichtung diesmal talaufwärts



Schloss Hermsdorf...

...und weiter an der Röder lang




...und ein Stück Straße nach Grünberg




Nach dem Tornado vom Pfingstmontag 2010 ist das Tal kaum wiederzuerkennen




Die Marienmühle ließen wir links liegen - das wäre dem @openstoker sicher nicht passiert 




Oberhalb, an der Straße nach Seifersdorf beginnt ein feiner Trail




...und anbetracht der Sturmschäden muss man erstens froh sein, dass der Pfad wieder begehbar/befahrbar ist, und zweitens sich auch die forsttechnischen Spuren in Grenzen halten




ansonsten ist das Tal schön wie eh und je..








na aber, die erste Brücke ist doch noch kein Problem! Wer ist die zweite Brücke schon mal gefahren?



(oberhalb der Grundmühle)

Der Abendsonne entgegen, zum Wieslochberg...




...und von diesem ein Panorama Richtung Mt.Keule




Ungeplanter Stopp auf dem Heimweg



Wer findet den Spielverderber?

Der Heide entgegen, schon auf dem Kuhschwanz




Gleich wird's dunkel, ab nach Hause!



(auf dem Kannenhenkel, beim Schwarzen Kreuz)





tanztee schrieb:


> Ride on!



Dem schließe ich mich an.

Th.


----------



## tanztee (31. Mai 2012)

@ Th.

Danke, dass Du in unermüdlicher nächtlicher Fleißarbeit diesen Fred rettest!

B.t.w. war da auch schon, mit Kaffee in der Marienmühle! Direkt im Tal Richtung Hermsdorf gibts doch noch so ne nette Felsstufe. 

Schöner Bericht


----------



## Th. (31. Mai 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Direkt im Tal Richtung Hermsdorf gibts doch noch so ne nette Felsstufe.



Eigentlich zwei. Wenn man flussabwärts fährt, sind beide nette Abfahrten. Eine kommt kurz vor der teilweisen Ruine der Niedermühle:





...sieht aus der Perspektive nicht spektakulär aus, aufwärts muss man sich mal richtig strecken.

Die zweite ist dann weiter talabwärts hinter dem alten Schornstein der Kunathmühle und für mich aufwärts nicht zu fahren.

Vor dem Tornado gab es noch 'ne ganz witzige Grobsteinpassage ganz dicht an der Röder kurz vor Grünberg - wer da weggerutscht ist, hatte reale Chancen auf ein Bad im Bach . Die Stelle wurde leider begradigt, naja.


----------



## Th. (2. Juni 2012)

_*Himmelfahrt 2012.
*_Langes Wochenende.
 Wir, vollzeitberufstÃ¤tig und (zumindest zu 2/3) VollzeitvÃ¤ter, hatten frei.  
 Vier ganze Tage.
 Diese effektiv zu nutzen, war der Plan. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich sollte das Rad mal artgerecht bewegt werden, aber auch ein nicht zu verachtender Anteil an passiver Erholung sollte dabei sein. Also ausschlafen, sich an den gedeckten FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckstisch setzen, BiergÃ¤rten testen und auch abends weder auf die Uhrzeit noch auf die (Bier-) Rechnung achten usw.


 Zuhause bleiben wollten wir nicht, lange Anfahrten aber auch nicht....
 FÃ¼r mich, als bekennenden Fan der Oberlausitz, war da sofort das Cunewalder Tal der Favorit. Gedacht, getan â eingecheckt im Erbgericht Eulowitz. 





 Drei Grundregeln wurden festgelegt:


Kein Stress
Keine Raserei
Keine Hektik
 _Tag 1, Donnerstag_
 Es gab keinen Grund gegen Grundregel 1 zu verstoÃen, der Himmelfahrtstag begann kÃ¼hl und bedeckt â so dass ein Start in Dresden am spÃ¤ten Vormittag durchaus akzeptabel war.  
 PÃ¼nktlich zum Mittagessen saÃen wir nach kurzer Autoanfahrt im Biergarten unseres Quartieres und lieÃen uns die GrillspezialitÃ¤ten schmecken.


 Aus dem Biergarten hat man einen hervorragenden Blick auf den MÃ¶nchswalder Berg. Dieser und der nachfolgende HÃ¶henrÃ¼cken nach Sora war unser (Nachmittags)Ziel.  
 Also rauf aufs Rad und los.




Der @openstoker verstÃ¶Ãt hier gerade gegen Grundregel 2  â nun ja, wir brauchten alle erst mal eine gewisse  Akklimatisationszeit. 






  Auf dem MÃ¶nchswalder Berg war (auch wenn es auf dem Bild gar nicht so aussieht) jede Menge los â war eigentlich zu erwarten, deshalb ging es gleich weiter Richtung West zum JÃ¤gerhaus.
 In der durchaus anspruchsvollen Abfahrt hatte ich Probleme mit Grundregel Nr.3 und demonstrierte einen makellosen Frontflip zwischen den MÃ¤nnertagsausflÃ¼glern. GlÃ¼cklicherweise waren gerade dort wenig Leute unterwegs â peinlich genug.
 Auf der Strecke zwischen JÃ¤gerhaus und Teufelskanzel waren dann doch allerhand  Wanderer (oder besser âWandelndeâ) unterwegs, die allgemeine Stimmung schien zu kippen...




Wir verzogen uns ins nÃ¶rdlich vorgelagerte Land,
und entdeckten die moderne Version des Baba Jaga HÃ¤uschens. 



âHÃ¤uschen Komm!â hat nicht funktioniert. 

Mittlerweile weiÃ ich, dass das âHÃ¼tte, HÃ¼tte, stehe still, wie's die alte Mutter will: Den RÃ¼cken zum Wald, die TÃ¼r zu mir bald!â heiÃt. Probiere ich beim nÃ¤chsten Mal.











Mit dem gerade befahrenen HÃ¶henrÃ¼cken im RÃ¼cken rollten wir noch bissel an den AuslÃ¤ufern des Czornebohmassivs entlang, kamen an idyllischen Steinbruchseen vorbei...










 ...um dann in der âKleenen SchÃ¤nkeâ Cunewalde noch mal einzurollen:





 âKuchen habe ich gar nicht mehr viel da, ich mache einfach mal 3 Teller fertig â esst was ihr wolltâ oder so sinngemÃ¤Ã war die Aussage der Wirtin.






SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich blieb kein KrÃ¼mel vom Hausgebackenen Ã¼brig. Pauschalpreis 5,70â¬ pro Kuchenteller inkl. Kaffee (glaube ich jedenfalls).  


Daumen hoch. Alle 6.


 Der SpÃ¤tnachmittag klang dann im Biergarten des Eulowitzer Erbgerichts aus.  
 Nicht ohne noch ein paar Highlights hausmÃ¤nnischer Fahrradschrauberkunst zu prÃ¤sentieren:








Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habe leider wegen Regen viel zu wenig Bilder gemacht heute.

Wir sind von Freiberg aus über den Tannigt-Hübel nach Tännlicht in den Tharandter Wald gefahren.

Unser Ziel war der Grillenburger See. Wir wollten mein Geburtstagsgeschenk (leichter Sturmkocher) testen und schön am Wasser sitzen.

Als uns am Ziel dieses Schild anlächelte.




Man muss dazu sagen. Der Kiosk ist auf der anderen Seite des Sees und mind. 300m Meter weg. Es gibt einen Grillplatz??? und Tische wo man nichts drauf essen darf.






Nach etwas suchen haben wir aber einen sehr viel schöneren Platz gefunden um unser Essen gut geschützt vor dem Regen zu geniesen.






Es gab lecker Nudeln mit Pesto:





Den Kocher werde ich jetzt öfter mitnehmen. Einfach klasse was Warmes unterwegs. Besonders wenn es Kalt ist.

Dann ging es über Niederschöna im Regen auf den Rückweg. Noch schnell die ehem. Schmalspurbahn bewältigt und dann mit einem Affenzahn zur Mulde gebrettert und über die Reiche Zeiche Nach Freiberg reingefahren.


----------



## Th. (4. Juni 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> ... Highlights hausmännischer Fahrradschrauberkunst ...



Hat die eigentlich schon jemand entdeckt?


----------



## tanztee (4. Juni 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Hat die eigentlich schon jemand entdeckt?



Uuups, wie rum ist denn die blaue Gabel? Und der Streulichtschutz ist auch extrem innovativ!
Merke, liebe Oberlausitzer: Erst schrauben, dann Eibsches Bier süffeln!

@ dkc-live: Das wäre doch fast ein eigener Fred: "Was schleppst Du so auf Tour mit?!?"
Beim nächsten Kocher ausprobieren geh doch zur ofiziellen Grillstelle mit ohne Kiosk: http://m.osmtools.de/0pTcG32U_yF0pTdc32V1U4

Ride on!


----------



## Th. (4. Juni 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Uuups, wie rum ist denn die blaue Gabel?


Du hättest das Rad mal von der Seite sehen sollen...eigentlich tat es (das Rad) mir richtig leid, aber uns standen vor Entsetzen die Münder sowas von weit auf...nicht mal den Fotoauslöser konnte ich drücken. 


tanztee schrieb:


> Und der Streulichtschutz ist auch extrem innovativ!


Als Streulichtschutz haben wir das noch gar nicht interpretiert - in der Tat sehr innovativ. Federwegskompensation durch automatische Anhebung - ich muss mein Nightridebeleuchtungskonzept überdenken....

Wir Narren hatten dereinst biergetrübt auf eine Starrgabel mit Federgabeloptik getippt...


----------



## CC. (5. Juni 2012)

Neulich auf den Spuren meiner Vorfahren auf dem Schlängelweg: von der Porta bohemica in die Sächsische Schweiz auf einem historischen Wanderweg. 
Inmitten einer unglaublich schönen Kulturlandschaft





um mindestens ein Jahrhundert zurückversetzt - weil mittlerweilen teilweise ziemlich verwachsen und daher ohne Weg (die Tourenbescheschreibung lügt nicht!)





dann wieder mit Wiesentrails





von denen sich unvermittelt solch ein Ausblick auftut






keltische Originalwege - nicht nur schottrig, sondern auch steil und heiß





Oben auf den Hochflächen Lupinienwiesen zum Niederknien und nie wieder Wegwollen





Und nachdem ich die dünne Rinde am Hungerast fast ganz abgenagt hatte, erschien mir der Trail oberhalb Tetschen ganz idyllisch und weniger steil, wenn auch nicht in Gänze fahrbar





Um am Belvedere meinem Drahtesel zu huldigen





und als quasi Zugabe, die Dürrenkamnitz





Fazit:
beeindruckendst, unglaublichst, imposantest, nachhaltigst.... um das Wort 'mega' nicht strapazieren zu müssen. Sowohl Landschaft als auch die Tour selber.
Fahrzeit war netto 9 Stunden, Wasser und Proviant waren zu wenig und auch zu wenig Möglichkeiten, nachzufassen (auf der böhmischen Seite grassiert die Schließ-Pest in den Wirtshäusern)
Wetter war perfekt, Wege -so denn vorhanden- auch. Die eineinhalb Stunden Schiebestrecke im Mittelgebirgsteil kann man bei besserer Planung umfahren., verpaßt aber einen abenteuerlichen Teil 
Beschilderung ist nur teilweise vorhanden, der GPX-Track ist super und das Einzige, woran man sich halten kann, wenn auch hinter Tetschen ein wenig zum Vorausdenken.
Hätte nie gedacht, daß man soviele Höhenmeter in dem "bißchen Mittelgebirge" so leicht zusammen bekommt 

CC.

*der Fred ist gut. So was macht Lust, etwas in der Landschaft zu entdecken... Danke @tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (5. Juni 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> *der Fred ist gut. So was macht Lust, etwas in der Landschaft zu entdecken... Danke @tanztee



Plop ... klonk  ... glüglüglü 

Ich habe gerade auf den Fred angestossen, er lebt und wir haben schon Seite 2! 

@ CC. noch mehr Verrückte ... ich wollte mal den original Kammweg langradeln und da findet man sich zum Beispiel plötzlich im Militärgelände wieder weil man stur nach Meinholds Wanderkarte radelt und Panzersperren ja nicht gegen Bikes wirken ... 
(Tourenverlauf gerne per PN)


----------



## CC. (5. Juni 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Plop ... klonk  ... glüglüglü
> 
> Ich habe gerade auf den Fred angestossen, er lebt und wir haben schon Seite 2!


Prost!



tanztee schrieb:


> @ CC. noch mehr Verrückte ... ich wollte mal den original Kammweg langradeln und da findet man sich zum Beispiel plötzlich im Militärgelände wieder weil man stur nach Meinholds Wanderkarte radelt und Panzersperren ja nicht gegen Bikes wirken ...
> (Tourenverlauf gerne per PN)


Immer her damit.
Ich sondiere gerade die anderen historischen Wege von Bert vom Berghof Lichtenhain. Bin gerade auf den Geschmack gekommen....

Die Tour ist jetzt eine Woche her und ich bin immer noch beeindruckt.
CC.


----------



## tanztee (5. Juni 2012)

Hier ein Tourenbericht vom Jahreswechsel 11->12 aus meinem Blog transplantiert (mach den Blog eh bald dicht)

*Von Pirna zu den Zehistaer Wänden*

Da gibt es immer wieder Ecken, an denen man immer vorbeifährt. Diese Ecken hießen bei mir Zehistaer Wände und Felsenbrücken bei Bad Gottleuba-Berggießhübel. Klang interessant, also los aufs Bike und erstmal nach Pirna gerollt. Dort via Mittelweg zur "Wettinhöhe". Nette Trails, aber nur mäßige Aussichten.





Mein Weg führte mich zum Lohmgrund in den Cottaer Steinbrüchen (Link zum Mineralienatlas). Die skurilen Behausungen hinter mir lassend, fahre ich durch dichten Fichtenforst. Echtes MTB-Feeling, unweit der "Zivilisation".





Dem Wanderweg mit roter Strichmarkierung folgend, erreiche ich den Ernst-Nied-Weg, eine Art ABM der 20er Jahre. Ein engagierter Cottaer Heimatfreund hat den Weg von störendem Geäst befreit. Da muss ich noch mal hin, aber in der "richtigen" (bergab) Richtung! Ob mir da das Hinterrad-Versetzen gelingt?





Da wir schon einmal bei heimatkundlichen Betrachtungen sind: der kleine Bach hat sich - typisch für weichen Lößlehmboden - ein tiefes Tal geschaffen. An diesem Prallhang sieht man schön die natürliche Flußdynamik. Die abstürzenden Bäume wiederum verkeilen sich und können unter Umständen die Erosion bremsen.





In Cotta ist der Talanfang erreicht und ich fahre am Cottaer Spitzberg vorbei Richtung Kleine Bastei. Der Cottaer Spitzberg bietet eine umfassende Rundumdsicht an Rande der Sächsischen Schweiz und war eine Station 2. Ordnung der Königlich-Sächsischen Triangulation. 





Aber heute strebe ich in die unbekannten Felsen im Cottaer Busch. Wanderschilder verheißen spektakuläre Ziele! 





Leider ist Ziel #1 (die Kleine Bastei) völlig zugewachsen. Also auf zu den Felsenbrücken. Der Pfad ist ab der Staatsstraße echt heftig, verblockt und verwurzelt, eine Art Downhill ohne "Hill". Die Felskante ist immer wieder mit kleinen Bänken erschlossen, auf denen man aber ins prächtig gewachsene Geäst des Waldes starrt. Nix mit Aussicht. Auch die Felsbrücken - ganz nett, aber wir eilen zum Höhepunkt der Tour: Ein echter Steinpilz! Ta-Taaaa!





Naja, echte Biker wissen, der Weg ist das Ziel und wir freuen uns auf den Downhill nach Berggießhübel. Gleich werde ich in einen epischen Trail meine Spur brennen ... ungebremste Lebenslust verschmilzt mit dem Rausch der Geschwindigkeit ...  doch halt! "Chirurgische" Eingriffe des heimischen Forstbetriebes haben den Trail ein klitzekleinwenig, sagen wir, Bike-experiencemäßig "enhanced" (Übersetzung: Rad-erlebnismäßig verbessert):





Wie war das mit den Trail-Rules der DIMB? Fahre nur auf Wegen? Egal, ich finde dann einen fahrbaren Weg und gelange nach Berggießhübel.
Nach einem Stopp beim Bäcker an der Ecke wartet eine wirkliche Überraschung auf mich: bis zur Zwieselmühle ist die alte Bahnlinie als Radweg ausgebaut worden. Relikte der Eisenbahnzeit (zum Beispiel ein Formsignal) zieren den Weg. Aber es wird noch historischer, eine Art Waschbrett-Schotter schüttelt mich bis zum ehemaligen Hp. Langenhennersdorf kräftig durch. Ein schööönes Geräusch, wenn ein fetter Schotterbrocken an die Bremsscheibe fliegt ... Autsch! Imposant: eine vor sich hinoxidierende Eisenbahnbrücke, der Weg führt über eine parallele Steinbogenbrücke (Warum? Darum.).













Über Langenhennersdorf, Schäfersteig, Leupoldishain, Kiefernleite, Hirschstange und an der Festung Königstein vorbei geht es Richtung Türmsdorf. Die Sperrung (Baustelle) ist für Fußgänger passierbar. Die hereinbrechende Dunkelheit lässt mich den ursprünglichen Plan aufgeben, Hangwege bis Pirna zu fahren und ich wähle spontan den "Kanonenweg" nach Königstein. Da habe ich meinen Downhill, bis die Bremsscheibe glüht! Fettestes Sandsteinpflaster gibt hier dem Biker die Extraportion Vibrationsmassage. Das dann keine Züge fahren, und uns ein Bus bis Pirna "schleudert", stört dann auch nicht mehr wirklich. 

*Fazit:* Wer einmal abseits der Touristenzentren biken oder wandern will, wird in und um die Zehistaer Wände nette Ecken finden. Aber insgesamt ist, in Bezug auf die touristische Infrastruktur, sagen wir mal noch tüchtig "Luft" nach oben.


Noch eine Anregungen für eigene Touren rund um Berggießhübel: Wandervorschlag
Ein Häppchen (4 MB, PDF) aus einem Wanderführer vom Bergverlag Rölke
Karte: Nr. 94 Bad Gottleuba-Berggießhübel, Wander- und Radwanderkarte, 1 : 20 000, Sachsen Kartographie Dresden.


----------



## Th. (5. Juni 2012)

*Oberlausitz Tag 2, Freitag*



Morgendlicher Blick aus dem Zimmerfenster Ã¼ber den Biergarten

Straffes Programm war angesagt â der Czorneboh.
HÃ¶chster Berg der Region mit dem ihn beherrschenden sagenhaften mythischen schwarzen Gott.
FrÃ¼her wurden diesem angeblich Kinder und Jungfrauen geopfert â heute vielleicht Mountainbiker?


So gab es schon 9.00Uhr FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, Start kurz nach 10....
Um in dieser frÃ¼hen Morgenstunde die Waden nicht gleich zu Ã¼bersÃ¤uern, bevorzugten wir ein sanftes Einrollen.






In der Region gibt es jede Menge beschilderte Radrouten â anhand dieser und GPS UnterstÃ¼tzung fanden wir parallel zur HauptstraÃe eine schÃ¶ne Variante bis zum Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang Cunewaldes.











Im Moment wird die alte Bahnstrecke von der Spree bis LÃ¶bau als Radweg ausgebaut â vereinfacht die Sache irgendwann erheblich. 


Im Vorjahr hatte ich den HÃ¶henzug Hochstein â Czorneboh schon mal via WDE grÃ¶Ãtenteils âerwandertâ, probierte somit als MTB Variante den Polenzweg bis in den Czornebohsattel.
Dieser wurde recht flott befahren, ist aber keine Alternative zum eigentlichen Kammweg, letzterer ist trotz der straffen (Schiebe)Passage auf den Hochstein einfach attraktiver.
Auch auf der Auffahrt zum Czorneboh mieden wir den Wanderweg und rollten somit recht entspannt die rennradtaugliche StraÃe auf den Gipfel. 




Diese Variante wÃ¼rde ich evtl. Aspiranten aber empfehlen. Der alternative WDE beinhaltet schwere Schiebekost... 












(Den "Schwarzen Gott" hat ja noch niemand gesehen...)

Nach einem Biergartentest (Urteilânajaâ) wurde selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auf den Turm gestiegen.




Rechts MÃ¶chswalder Berg, dahinter der Picho. Im Hintergrund Valtenberg.

Danach gab es die erste Sahnepassage des Tages: Die Abfahrt vom Czorneboh via Kammweg ist Klasse. Technisch nicht so schwer wie die am MÃ¶nchswalder Berg, trotzdem teilweise verblockt aber vor allem lÃ¤nger und insgesamt flowiger.
Danach den Kammweg weiter auf den DÃ¶hlener Berg (Hromadnik) und Sahnepassage zwei folgte. 
Ãber die StraÃe und Sahnepassage drei entlang der PielitzhÃ¶he.





Da es erst frÃ¼her Nachmittag war, wurde wiederum noch eine Extrarunde ins nÃ¶rdlich vorgelagerte Flachland eingebaut. GPS-navigiert wurde durch geniale Ginstersteppen und eine weitere flowige Sahnepassage Bautzen erreicht.













Dummerweise gab es da ein Biergartenproblem â hatten irgendwie alle (noch) zu, oder geschlossene Gesellschaften...es war ernst!





So gings zÃ¼gig einen abwechslungsreichen und gar nicht mal so anspruchslosen Spreeradweg flussaufwÃ¤rts.








@openstoker meinte hier, er mÃ¼sste jetzt unbedingt Kaffee trinken...

Kurz vor der vÃ¶lligen Dehydrierung erreichten wir doch noch die Alte WassermÃ¼hle in Obergurig...








@openstoker hatte sich kurzfristig doch anders entschieden...

Interessant fÃ¼r Radwegwanderer oder vielleicht auch Rundtourer sollte das benachbarte RadlerhÃ¤usl mal erwÃ¤hnt werden â Campingplatz, Matratzenlager, Ã¼berdachter AuÃenplatz, GaststÃ¤ttenanbindung...wer mal Bedarf hat â sieht alles einladend aus.





SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich klang Tag zwei wieder im Biergarten und spÃ¤ter der Gaststube des Eulowitzer Erbgerichts aus.
Ãber die gleichzeitig im 200 Personensaal stattfindende Silberhochzeit unter dem Motto âSex, Drugs and Rock'n Rollâ kann ich leider nichts berichten â der Czorneboh forderte sein Schlafopfer...


----------



## openstoker (5. Juni 2012)

O je, jetzt habe ich um diese Zeit noch Kaffeedurst und Bierappetit gleichzeitig! Dabei ist mir ob der plötzlichen hohen Postingfrequenz auch so schon ganz schwindlig.


----------



## tanztee (6. Juni 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> GPS-navigiert wurde durch geniale Ginstersteppen und eine weitere flowige Sahnepassage Bautzen erreicht.



Schöne Tour, ich bin auch schon mal von Bautzen aus über den Hochstein - Kammweg - Straße zum Czorneboh - Hromadnik und dann nördlich eine Abfahrt mit Scheibenbremsglühgarantie zur Schönberger Passstraße und letzlich auch über den alten Truppenübungsplatz nach Bz zurück gefahren. 

Deshalb die "Steppe" - es ist ein alter Truppenübungsplatz und liegt im LSG "Oberlausitzer Bergland". Habt Ihr kurz vor der Eisenbahnunterführung auch den "Pumptrack" bemerkt (Wellen)? Made by T 34 und ff., wurde mir gesagt 

Ride on!


----------



## denis66 (6. Juni 2012)

Habt Ihr kurz vor der Eisenbahnunterführung auch den "Pumptrack" bemerkt (Wellen)? Made by T 34 und ff., wurde mir gesagt 

An die Wellen meine ich mich zu erinnern - auch ein Grund dafür, das uns dieser Flow so begeistert hat. Ein LSG-Schild war auch irgendwo zu sehen, und den leuchtenden Ginster hat Th. ja schon gewürdigt. Oder was meint ihr, Gefährten ?

Denis

Edit: wie war das nochmal mit dem zitieren ? hab schon Ewigkeiten nichts mehr hier geschrieben.


----------



## tanztee (6. Juni 2012)

denis66 schrieb:


> Edit: wie war das nochmal mit dem zitieren ? hab schon Ewigkeiten nichts mehr hier geschrieben.



Du klickst auf "zitieren", direkt im Beitrag. Wenn Du unten gleich reinschreibst, kommt Dein Beitrag einfach hintendran.

BTW, finde ich es immer affig, beim Zitieren 50 XXL-Bilder und 10 eingebettete Full-HD-Videos mit zu zitieren 

Man kann da großzügig zwischen den Quote-Tags rauslöschen, bitte bitte 

Ansonsten habe ich auch noch ein paar verwackelte Handybilder vom nördlichen Kammweg. Coming soon!

Ride on!


----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> *Von Pirna zu den Zehistaer Wänden*


 

Bin dort auch schon paar mal rumgekurvt und fand das eigentlich ganz nett.
Mir hatte mal einer gesteckt, dass die Bahnlinie (Gottleubabahn) ein ausgebauter Radweg wäre...bin darauf arglos hin zu 'ner kurzen Nachmittagsrunde. Ein Stück hinter Pirna stimmte das auch, allerdings war der Hauptteil nur ein Gleisbettfragment, ich glaube da lagen sogar noch die Bahnschwellen. Bin bis zum Rottwerndorfer Tunnel gerüttelt und hatte dann keine Lust mehr - wollte sowieso nur auf den Spitzberg. (Dürfte nun schon fast 10 Jahre her sein)

In der Gegenrichtung bin ich aus Leupo - Langenhennersdorf kommend zur Zwieselbrücke runter und unmittelbar neben der Straße 'nen Wanderweg mit Brücken/Stufen/Felsen Richtung Zwieselmühle und zum Spitzberg.

Die Zehistaer Wände kenne ich nur vom Wandern bzw. Klettern. Aber wie du schon schreibst:



tanztee schrieb:


> Wer einmal abseits der Touristenzentren biken oder wandern will, wird in und um die Zehistaer Wände nette Ecken finden. Aber insgesamt ist, in Bezug auf die touristische Infrastruktur, sagen wir mal noch tüchtig "Luft" nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (7. Juni 2012)

*Oberlausitz Tag 3, Sonnabend*




Na ja, so schlimm war es dann doch nicht â aber so ein Bier sollte man mal probieren.




 
 Dorthin wollen wir. Und weil es am Vortag mit der ostseitigen Anfahrt so gut geklappt hatte, rollten wir auf bekannter Strecke bis hinter Cunewalde. Den Czorneboh lieÃen wir links liegen...







...rollten durch den grÃ¼nen Tunnel des SornÃiger Weges nach Halbau...





  ...und weiter durch Kleindehsa....





 ...bis GroÃdehsa, wo sich ein tolles Panorama nach Osten Ã¶ffnet.





 Wir schwenken rechts Richtung Kleiner Landeskrone. Links voraus grÃ¼Ãt der Kottmar, wo im gleichen Moment ein Skissprungevent stattfindet â irgendwie skurril...





 Noch mal ein Blick nach Osten â rechts vom LÃ¶bauer Berg, gerade noch zu sehen, die Tafelfichte (Smrk). Da war doch auch noch was....










 Vorerst gehtâs weiter zum Bubenik...




...mit den doch recht imposanten BasaltaufschlÃ¼ssen.










 Die nachfolgende Passage um den KÃ¶tschauer Berg schmÃ¤lert die, um es vorweg zu nehmen, geniale Runde durch einen recht intensiv bewirtschafteten Forst (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrÃ¼cken). Wir waren anschlieÃend ganz froh, dass die hartgetrockneten Harvesterspuren irgendwann ein Ende hatten. Auch die Federelemente und Gelenkbuchsen unserer RÃ¤der atmeten hÃ¶rbar auf.

Kilometer 100 wurde erreicht â selbstverstÃ¤ndlich Gesamtkilometer des Himmelfahrtsausfluges...





 ...und kurz darauf gewinnt @openstoker den Schirmchensprint auf unserem Tagesziel....





 ...um dann intensiv die lokalen SpezialitÃ¤ten zu prÃ¼fen.





 Turmbesteigung war Pflicht, Blick zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber unsere ostseitige Anfahrt....





 ...nÃ¶rdlich der Czorneboh....





 ...und westlich die KÃ¤lbersteine, da wollen wir noch hin.







 Und schon sind wir da.





 Wem die Huldigung meiner Begleiter hier gilt, konnte ich nicht herausbekommen.





  Es folgte eine Hammerabfahrt nach Schirgiswalde...




...bei der alle unsere Bremsen ihre GeruchsneutralitÃ¤t aufgaben. 



 Nicht umsonst findet hier immer mal ein Downhillrennen statt, wo es dann immer den KÃ¤lberstein-Cup gibt. Das muss er sein...


 

Frisch gestÃ¤rkt wurde gegenÃ¼ber die Steigung zum Landmanneck genommen â das nÃ¤chste fette Panorama!










 ok, die "Hintergrundtapete" ist vielleicht nicht ganz so...





 Geradezu Ã¼bersÃ¤ttigt von grandiosen Panoramen Ã¼ber den ganzen Tag, waren wir vom nachfolgenden âPanoramawegâ nach Kirschau regelrecht enttÃ¤uscht. Nicht das der Weg schlecht wÃ¤re â aber die Qualifikation âPanoramaâ erreicht der in der Region bei weitem nicht.




 Ãber NebenstraÃen der x-ten Ordnung und den Spreeradweg wurde kurz darauf der fast schon heimische Biergarten des Eulowitzer Erbgerichtes erreicht.


 PS: PersÃ¶nliches Tagesfazit auÃer der Reihe: Diese Runde setzt fÃ¼r mich einen MaÃstab, an dem sich nachfolgende Touren werden messen lassen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## CC. (8. Juni 2012)

Bericht, Fotos, Tour: schön. Einfach schön.


----------



## tanztee (8. Juni 2012)

Genialer Tourenbericht.

Die Gegend hat Potential, hier mal ein Handyschnappschuß zusammengetackert zum Panorama am Waldrand an der nördlichen Mönchswalder-Seite:





Ride on!


----------



## Rockhopser (9. Juni 2012)

Schöner Fred Jungs!

Macht richtig Lust aufs Biken und neue Ecken erkunden!
Wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab, werd ich auch mal was beisteuern... aber das dauert noch n Moment.


----------



## Th. (11. Juni 2012)

_*Oberlausitz Tag 4, Sonntag*_

Abreise.
 Lockeres Ausrollen war aber noch angesagt.












Wir schlichen uns über kleine Nebenstraßen und Radwege am Mönchswalder Berg vorbei nach Wilthen. 
Dort rechts weg und über Feldwege gerade noch gemütlich nach Irgersdorf. 




Dort zog das Profil allerdings straff an zum Galgenberg.  
 Im Anstieg erkannte Denis, dass das auf seinem GPS Display keine massenhaften Querwege sondern Höhenlinien sind. Nichts desto trotz kämpfte er sich als einziger den Weg hoch.
 



 Wir zwei anderen bevorzugten lockeres Ausrollen, soweit man hier noch von locker reden kann.
 



 Vom Galgenberg hat man noch mal einen schönen Ausblick...




...bevor es weiter steil über den Kammweg zum Großen Picho hochgeht.  




 Kneipentest sah der Zeitplan heute nicht vor  deshalb ging's den Pumphutsteig auf der Gegenseite runter.












Wir folgten noch ein Stück dem Wanderweg der Deutschen Einheit um dann links nach Neukirch abzubiegen.
 Ohne wesentlichen Ortskontakt rollten wir nun nach Tautewalde, um dann einen versteckten aber gut gepflegten Pfad hinter der Bahnlinie mit der ein oder anderen Traileinlage zu finden, welcher uns bis zum Panoramaweg und Kirschau brachte.




Wie am gestrigen Tag wurde Eulowitz erreicht und nach einem (alkoholfreiem) Schlussbier und einem spätem Mittagessen wurden die Räder verladen und mit vielen Eindrücken die Heimreise angetreten  immer mit der schönen Vorstellung, dass die Oberlausitz gar nicht weit weg ist...


----------



## CC. (12. Juni 2012)

Ja, ja die "massenhaften Querwege". Das muß man schon sehr auf den Querverkehr aufpassen, vorallem wenn man so sehr mit dem Anstieg beschäftigt ist *lol
Ihr seid ja ein par ganz harte Brocken: "lockeres Ausrollen", "kein Keipentest", "alkoholfreies"... Am Ende habt ihr dann noch einen fünfundzwanziger Schnitt über 4 Tage im Gelände gehabt *tztztz

)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (12. Juni 2012)

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen und Nachbetrachtungen:



CC. schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja ein par ganz harte Brocken: "lockeres Ausrollen", "kein Keipentest", "alkoholfreies"... Am Ende habt ihr dann noch einen fünfundzwanziger Schnitt über 4 Tage im Gelände gehabt *tztztz
> 
> )



Wir lagen sogar über einem 25er Schnitt...
 In 4 Tagen rund 150km  das ergibt einen Schnitt von 37,5km/Tag!  
 Ja ja - das interessiert dann hier keinen mehr...  
 Ich erinnere noch mal an unsere Grundsätze:


Kein Stress
Keine Raserei
Keine Hektik
 

 Darauf basierend kann man getrost weiter rechnen:


DO: 4h unterwegs
FR: 7h unterwegs
SA: 7h unterwegs
SO: 4h unterwegs
 (Unterwegs bedeutet hier mal außerhalb des Quartiers...)
 Das heißt, in 22h haben wird stolze 150km zurückgelegt. Das ist mit rund 7km/h ein besserer Wandererschnitt. Sicher haben wir die eine oder andere Minute in Biergärten, beim GPS konfigurieren, Kartenstudium, o.ä. vertan  wesentlich über 10km/h waren wir nicht unterwegs.
 Apropos Kartenstudium  für die Region ist die Karte 27 von Sachsenkartographie bestens geeignet. GPS Mitschnitte kann ich leider nicht bieten  da wäre @openstoker der Ansprechpartner.
 Und apropos Partner: Ich danke Denis66 und openstoker erstens, dass sie mir willenlos gefolgt sind, zweitens nie widersprochen haben und drittens für ihre Mitarbeit an diesem Bericht in Form von Bildern und Inspirationen unterwegs.
 Noch ein Wort zur Unterkunft: Die Räder standen angeschlossen im nur mit Schlüssel zugänglichen Treppenhaus. Theoretisch hätte man die auch mit ins Zimmer nehmen können (eine Etage höher). Platz wäre genug  hätte man mal fragen können, erschien uns nicht notwendig.
 Übernachtungspreise sehr moderat (siehe Internet). Die Betten im Doppelzimmer lassen sich auseinanderschieben (nichts gegen Denis, aber gekuschelt wird nur mit der eigenen Frau...)









 Frühstück solide, das Abendessen ging dann doch eher in Richtung Gourmet  was leider auch die Portionsgröße limitierte. Lecker war jedenfalls alles  vom Wildkräutersalat über die Fischbratwust bis zu den Bandnudeln mit Blattspinat und Gorgonzolasoße.
 Als letztes sei noch erwähnt, dass ich noch nie so niveauvoll Bier getrunken habe  und dabei kann ich Hasseröder eigentlich gar nicht leiden...







 Denis weiß auch schon, wo sein nächster Biketrip hingeht...


----------



## tanztee (13. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja sozusagen meine alte Wanderheimat (in der Vor-MTB-Ära) 
Euer Leitbild des Genußbikers (was sowohl Tempo, Tourenlänge als auch Verpflegung betrifft) gefällt 

Danke für den Bericht!

Ride on!


----------



## denis66 (13. Juni 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei den Würdigungen sind:

Danke an Th. für den schönen Bericht. Ich bin diesbezüglich ein echter Faulpelz, könnte das jetzt aber auch auf mangelndes Talent schieben.
Wir sind Th. auch deshalb so willenlos gefolgt, weil er scheinbar fast die ganze Karte nebst den angrenzenden Gebieten im Kopf hat und somit ein perfekter Guide für uns war. Unsere GPS hatten mehr so unterstützende bzw. bestätigende Funktion...;-)

Mal sehen, wo es nächstes Jahr zu Himmelfahrt hingeht.

Denis


----------



## openstoker (13. Juni 2012)

Schoen, wenn man so Co-Hauptdarsteller spielen darf.  Mit einem Bericht wie diesem hat man gleich noch viel laenger was von der Tour, dankeschoen.

Die GPS-Tracks: Tag 1, Tag 2,  Tag 3 und Tag 4; gesammelt.


----------



## tanztee (1. Juli 2012)

Hallöchen, hier ein kurzer Tourenbericht aus dem linkselbischen Elbsandsteingebirge:

*Kleiner Zschirnstein und Quirl*

Wie so oft, verlief die gefahren Tour dann doch a) anders und b) insbesondere deutlich kürzer als zunächst geplant. Aber Pläne sind ja nur so als Idee da und dann hat man tropisches Wetter, fährt zu spät los und erhält sich so die Möglichkeit, nochmal die ausgelassenen Berge zu bezwingen.

Hier ist der Tourenverlauf mit Bildern (war nur mein alter Handyknochen).

Edit: hier noch mal nur die Fotos, die will ich jetzt nicht noch extra hier hochladen.

*Die Tour:*

In Krippen konnte ich noch die Reserven auffüllen im "Dorfkonsum" (powerd by Edeka?), was man auch bitter nötig hat, wenn man den Koppelsbergweg hinauf will. Oben ist zum Glück ein Rastplatz. Die Aussicht auf den Kohlbornstein lohnt sich eher zu Fuß, andermal wieder. An den Laasensteinen entlang ist lockeres Rollen angesagt, bevor ab dem Camp ERNA der erste amtliche Downhill zur Rölligmühle leitet. Sattel runter beim nächsten Mal!

Eine schöne Quelle erfrischt und so gelangt man via Kleingießhübel und Hirschgrundweg zum Rundweg und so auf den Kleinen Zschirnstein. Dort sollte man auch auf dem Rundweg bleiben, die anderen Wege sind teils nicht zu finden, teils schlecht zu fahren. 
Den Schlenker zur Wildpretshöhle kann man sich leider schenken, das ist heute eher ein Freiluft-Klo. 
Hatte ich bergan auf dem Hirschgrundweg schon wieder das "ich gehe in die verkehrte Richtung Gefühl" und da ich die geplante Tour abkürzen wollte, bin ich dann einfach wieder zurück und das war schon mal nicht von schlechten Eltern. Runter konnte ich jedenfalls alles fahren!

Der Transfer zum nächsten Trail via Cunnersdorf wurde durch einen Bäckerstop  versüßt, so dass Richtung Pfaffenstein eher gepflegte Forstwege den Uphill erträglich machten. Nach einer steilen Rampe bergab und schiebenderweise wieder hoch, stand der Kanonenweg auf den Quirl auf dem Programm. Den könnte man ja durchweg fahren, aber das tropische Wetter ... mein flacher Sitzwinkel ... ich hab auch nur 24:36 als leichtesten Gang ... das Alter ... heb mal mein Fahrrad an... ;-)

Oben erfreut der Tafelberg durch eine nette Aussicht und einen gepflegten Cache. Runter war dies der Speed-DH des Tages und dann ging es auf und ab rund um den Quirl. Ein paar Meter sind zu schieben, aber sonst habe ich selten so einen genialen Trail unter den Rädern gehabt.

Nach einer letzten Aussicht nach einem eher durchschnittlichen Downhill ging es erstmal unter den Wasserfall in der Grotte, direkt an der Straße! Man hat ja ein Handtuch mit, Douglas Adams lässt grüßen ... !

*Fazit:*
Die fehlende Schleife wird nachgeholt, das linkselbische Elbsandsteingebirge ist immer eine Tour wert!


----------



## Th. (5. Juli 2012)

Es sollte eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde durch die Heide werden - der Mittwoch versprach eine Gewitter-Unwetterpause, also los. 

Irgendwo unterwegs erkannten wir die Notwendigkeit, den Trail auch für Mütter mit Kinderwagen oder Waidmanns SUV passierbar zu machen - nicht nur wir können keinen Bunnyhop...




Nachdem wir den Weg so leidlich passierbar gemacht hatten...




...suchten wir neue Herausforderungen in Form ungeloggter Pfade. Nun ist die Dresdner Heide eigentlich durchgeloggt - nahezu jeder Wildwechsel ist drin - doch den einen oder anderen weißen Fleck gibt es noch bei OSM. 
So kreuzen wir 'ne Weile hin und her und endeckten u.a. auch diesen lieblichen Rasenpfad:




Allerdings lag die Tücke wie immer im Detail. Querliegende nicht sichtbare Baumteile ließen uns erheblich schlingern und teilweise verbarg sich unter der dichten Grasmasse eine gluckernde sumpfige Masse. Wenn die Grasnarbe nachgab, gings bis zur Achse in die Pampe und da wir bei der Hitze auf Wathosen verzichtet hatten, blieben auch die Schuhe nicht trocken.

Irgendwann erreichten wir eine vielbefahrene Kreuzung:




OSM schweigt dazu, openstoker zweifelte meine Version alter böhmischer Handelsstraßen trotzdem stark an - ist die Kreuzung zwar nicht online, dafür aber deutlich sichtbar vor Ort markiert:




Irgendwann gelang es uns dann doch wieder in bekannte Gefilde zurückzukehren...




...und unverzüglich eilten wir in urbanes Umland zurück...




...um in einer vertrauten gastronomischen Einrichtung Unbeteiligten von unseren Heldentaten zu berichten.

Den gerade aktuellen Eichenprozessionsspinner haben wir übrigens nicht getroffen - dafür aber massenhaft anderes Getier wie Bremsen und Stechmückenzeugs, welche uns fast aus den Sümpfen rausgetragen hätten...


Schön war's... und dabei habe ich gar kein Schi-bie-es...naja, zumindest kein "Richtiges"


----------



## tanztee (9. Juli 2012)

@ Th.

dann wäre doch auch der Bischofsweg was für Euch, da bin ich das erste Mal im leichtesten Gang im Flachen gefahren mangels verdichteter Oberfläche 

Fast hätte ich Euch GPS Daten angeboten, aber mangels GPS ... 

ride on!


----------



## much175 (10. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

es wird mal wieder Zeit, selber einen Bericht zu schreiben. Hier also die Tour zu einer Schnapsidee, einfach mal die eigenen Rekorde zu Brechen... Wenn ihr den Bericht lest, plant ein bisschen mehr Zeit ein und holt vorher das Popcorn raus^^

Es hatte sich der Gedanke bei mir eingeschossen, aus der Heimat den Keilberg zu erklimmen und heile wieder in die Heimat zurückzukehren. Und schon ging es turbulent los...

Mitfahrer Peter musste am Tag zuvor bis 20Uhr arbeiten und war durch eine lange Anreise auch erst 22:40 Uhr bei mir. Da wir aber wussten, dass eine sehr lange Tour auf uns wartete, wollten wir spätestens um vier in den Sätteln sitzen, also knippsten wir um elf endlich das Licht aus und versuchten die kurze Nacht voll auszuschlafen^^ Nach vier Stunden machte sich die Musikanlage bemerkbar und ballerte uns stimmungsvollen Tech House entgegen. Wir hatten also keine Wahl als aufzustehen, Frühstücken, letzte Brote zu schmieren und Bikes zu checken, bis wir dann endlich 04:15 Uhr in die Pedalen treten durften.

Wir wussten, dass uns bis auf den Top of Erzgebirge ca. 85km größtenteils bergauf warteten, aber hatten keinen Schimmer, wie wir dann wieder nach Hause kommen sollten. Mit dieser tiefen Ungewissheit starteten wir von Lichtenberg in einen wundervollen Morgen.







Der Sonnenaufgang bahnte sich an und der größte Teil der Strecke hinzus war uns zum Glück schon bekannt. Den sind vor eineinhalb Jahren bis Königswalde schonmal gefahren. War ein schönes Wochenende auf dem Pöhlberg. Kurz hinter Müdisdorf nutzen wir das erste Tageslicht um unsere Lampen wegzustecken und die Pullover auszuziehen. Mangels Platz im Rucksack kam meiner um das Oberrohr...






Die Atmosphäre dieses Morgens war der Hammer. Dank Inversionswetter in jeder Senke Nebelschwaden, Vogelgezwitscher und keine Autos!






Sunrise!!! Kurz vor Obersaida, sehr romatisch^^






Der Bashguard für mein Hochzeitsgeschirr^^ Zum Glück kam er nicht zum Einsatz 






Kurz hinter Wermsdorf hat die Sonne schon reichlich an Kraft gewonnen, aber es sollte uns im Flöhatal Richtung Pockau noch mal ordentlich durchfrosten






Gutgelaunt geht es das Pokautal hoch, unsere beiden Fahrer immer noch gut gelaunt:





Peeeter





und Matze





inzwischen ist es kurz nach sieben und wir erreichen den Fuß von Marienberg. Es werden immer mehr Autos und die schöne Morgenstimmung neigt sich dem Ende...
Auf dem Marktplatz finden wir einen Bäcker der zum Sonntag auf hat. Sofort kauf ich mir einen Partykranz und zwei kleine original Lauterbacher. Wohlweißlich erinnere ich mich an meinen Bergsteigerkumpel, der mir sagte, dass er immer einen Metaxa einstecken hat. Wenn es wirklich garnicht mehr geht, nimmt er einen kleinen Schluck "und dann brennt es kurz im Hals, die Venen öffnen sich, raßt förmlich berghoch und wenn doch mal ein ausgesetzter Grat dabei ist, ist der nur noch halb so schlimm."

Also wird das gute Gesöff gleich im Rucksack verstaut und das zweite Frühstück auf dem Marktplatz genossen. Die Bänke sind inzwischen von der Sonne getrocknet und wir genießen die Ruhe, bis plötzlich ein hyperaktives Kind lautschreiend an den Springbrunnen rumspielt und immer wieder die ganzen Tauben wegjagt...
Zeit aufzubrechen.





Nach Großrückerswalde kommt der nächste steilere Anstieg nach Mauersberg. Also Tempo raus und gemütlich hochdämmeln.












Und da kommt er schon, der große Pöhlberg. Wir wussten also, dass Königswalde nicht mehr weit ist.

Der erste Trail damit auch nicht. Wir arbeiteten uns parallel zu Mildenau den Kamm immer weiter hoch, bis wir am Scheitelpunkt zwischen Grumbach und Königswalde zum ersten Mal über 800m hoch waren. Schnell etwas Luft aus den Reifen lassen, und dann kam das erste kleine Defektchen. Peters Schaltwerk war locker... Also das auch noch festgezogen, und dann kamen schöne zwei Kilometer Schlammschlacht und Querrillenweg... Dementsprechend sahen danach auch unsere Fahrräder aus^^






Noch schnell die Brille geputzt und einen letzten Blick auf den Pöhlberg gewurfen, bevor es direkt weiter nach O-Thal geht.
Den Trail haben wir übrigens aus unserer zweiten Trans Erz Etappe wieder ins Rennen genommen. Bloß sind wir damals krass gegen die Zeit runtergebrettert. Unten direkt an der Kirche in Königswalde hatten wir unser Quartier. Als wir aus dem Wald Richtung Königswalde donnerten, hallte es aus einer riesen schwarzen Wolkenwand zurück. Ein bärigstes Bild! Königswalde unten im Tal. Dahinter der Pöhlberg und obendrüber dieses riesige, dunkelschwarze Wolkenmassiv mit der Regenwand, die sich langsam auf Königswalde zu bewegte. In unserem Nacken strahlendblauer Himmel. Unten vor der Kirche angekommen, gab es bei Windstille und den ersten vereinzelten Riesentropfen die Schlüsselübergabe. Man hörte nur noch alles Rauschen, als wir rüber zum Gemeindezentrum gerannt sind. Tür aufgeschlossen, Räder rein, wir hinterher und Tür zu.

Stille und Durchatmen.

Dann haben wir uns in eine Art Wintergarten gesetzt und genüsslich den zuckenden Blitzen zugeschaut...

Mit diesen Erinnerungen an die guten alten Zeiten, dem Rest des gepumpten Adrenalins und strahlendem Sonnenschein machten wir uns frohen Mutes in Richtung Kamm. Inzwischen zerrten mehr und mehr die Kräfte. Ich hatte auf diesem Wegstück einen kleinen Tiefpunkt und war froh, einige Kilometer später zum ersten mal einen Sendemast zu sehen! Und es stellte sich vor: Der Keilberg!






Da war dann auch der Fichtelberg nur noch ein paar Pedaltritte weit weg 






In Oberwiesenthal haben wir dann nach Marienberg die zweite große Pause gemacht und die Wasservorräte aufgefüllt. Peter hat sich wohlwissend noch etwas Kleingeld aus einem Bankautomaten gezogen und dann ging es über den schönen Marktplatz auf zum Grenzpass.






Zum Glück war die Straße zweispurig, sonst hätte das bei dem Verkehr keinen Spaß gemacht.






Wir hatten immer unser Ziel vor Augen! Sonst wär das echt unerträglich geworden... Und schwups die wups waren wir schonmal auf der tschechischen Seite.






Bozi Dar haben wir gleich mal rechts liegengelassen und sind weiter zum Gipfel gekurbelt.










Endlich oben angekommen. Das Wetter sah zwar schon ganz schön nach Regen aus, aber bis jetzt (14:00 Uhr) hatten wir trockenes Glück! Unser nächster Halt lautete nun Bergstation des Einersessels. Dort, wo die ganzen Downhiller hochgehieft werden, gibt es ein kleines Restaurant mit überaus leckerem Essen zu unschlagbar günstigen Preisen! Es sollte ein Muss für alle sein, die auf den Keilberg kommen!

Danach ging es runter nach Jachimov. Der zweite Trail stand an. So ging es den Spuren unserer letztjährigen dritten Trans Erz Etappe hinterher. Leider haben wir die falschen Abzweigungen genommen und sind etwas zu östlich nach Sucha abgekommen. Der Trail hatte es aber stellenweise auch ganz schön in sich. Zum Einen war er sehr schlammig, und die andere Hälfte war ordentlich ausgewaschen. Ich hatte mich für Klickies entschieden und bin ca. fünfmal den Angstod gestorben. Die letzen paar Meter waren in diesem Abschnitt wenigstens flowig. Also doch ein kleiner Trost . Zum Glück kam noch ein Querweg, auf dem wir um diesen Talkessel auf halber Höhe weiter fahren konnten. Nach einigen Metern Forstautobahn kamen wir wieder auf den schmaleren Wanderweg und der Spaß konnte weiter gehen. Wie schon letztes Jahr hat der Keilberg auch dieses Mal wieder meine Bremsen zum Stinken gebracht. Sonst hat das noch kein Berg geschafft! Peter vorneweg sind wir dann also in einer Wolke aus überhitzen Bremsbelag-Gestank ins Tal gehobelt. Jedes Mal ist mir dieser Hinterhof suspekt, wo man unten rauskommt. Also schnell durch und zum Zentrum Jachimovs, wo noch mal kurze Pause ansteht und endlich die Lauterbacher zu ihrem Einsatz kommen. Die grüne Schlorke also reingezwirbelt, dann einen Apfel hinterher, Sattel wieder raus und rauf aufs Radl. Nächstes Ziel: Fichtelberg!






Doch kurze Zeit später öffnet der Himmel seine Pforten und es schüttet wie Sau. Sofort haben wir das nächste Bushäusl angesteuert, wo ich meine Überschuhe rausgekramt hatte. Noch kurz gewartet, bis das Gröbste vorbei war, und im leichten Nieselregen ging es weiter, eine schier endlose Bergetappe hoch... Doch keine fünf Minuten später hört es natürlich auf mit regnen und ich habe aber keine Lust, noch mal anzuhalten und die Überschuhe in den Rucksack zu stopfen. Mit kochenden Füßen und inzwischen brennendem Sitzmuskeln geht es vermeintlich endlos bergauf. Erst, als wir das Gröbste geschafft hatten, war eine Pause am Abzweig Richtung Abertamy angedacht. Inzwischen waren die Füße leider doch komplett nass, ohne dass es geregnet hat... Ironie des Schicksals^^

Weiter ging es nun entspannter und nicht mehr so steil bergauf nach Bozi Dar. Und dann war auch schon der deutsche Boden nicht mehr weit. Da ist mir dann echt ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen, als die Grenze passiert war^^






Vor dem kleinen Fichtelberg gab es schon die erste belohnende Aussicht ins Westerzgebirge. Und wir wussten, dass es nun nicht mehr weit sein kann!






Und dann endlich! Diese Straße lädt nur so zum Sprinten ein. Also Schmerzen abgeschaltet, Zähne zusammengebissen und volle Bude durchgezogen. Nach einer sehr langen Minute bin ich dann oben so halb vom Rad gefallen. Aber war geil^^






Blick zum Keilberg. Zum Glück hatten wir den für heute schon abgehakt^^
Empfangen wurden wir übrigens mit Volksmusik und einer wilden Horde von Bikern (die mit Motor). Welche es nicht lassen konnten und die ganze Zeit an ihren Gashähnen drehen mussten. Damit haben die den ganzen Fichtelberg unterhalten. Krass nervig! Ich hab ja nichts gegen Motorradfahrer und bin auch wirklich kein Fan von Heimatmusik. Aber ganz ehrlich: Sowas ist richtig assi! Sofort schoss mir die entsprechende Southpark-Folge in den Kopf: http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1312/
Also alle die das lesen und neben einem Radl noch ein Moped in der Garage stehen haben: Nehmt euch den Worten von Matt Stone und Trey Parker an und lasst dieses Lonely-Rider-Gehabe!
Schwuchteln! 

Naja die Biker verzogen sich zum Glück schnell, aber die Volksmusi blieb... Umgehend wurden noch ein paar Fotos gemacht und das Wetter beobachtet. Es zog auf und der Himmel kam wieder zum Vorschein 






Danach ging es die alte Bobbahn hinunter. Sehr schöner Trail, aber mit Klickies hatte ich da nicht so viel Spaß. Ich muss dazusagen, dass das meine zweite Tour mit den Systempedalen in diesem Jahr ist und ich mich noch nicht so richtig damit abfinden konnte^^

Die letzten paar Meter vom Fichtelberg hinunter ging es auf Teer, also noch mal ein kleiner Stopp, die Reifen wieder auf "Straßendruck" gebracht und Trinkreservoir nochmals aufgefüllt. Jetzt ging es zwar mit Rückenwind und bergab, aber trotzdem endlos die gleiche Strecke Richtung Königswalde zurück und weiter ins Zschopautal. Wo auch die nächste große Pause wartete. 






Und zwar unterhalb vom Schloss Wolkenstein an diesem Bahnhotel.






Peters Rucksack passt sich langsam farblich an uns an 






Ich hatte mich dann auch noch mal kurz lang gemacht und ein wenig Schlaf nachgeholt. Danach gab es noch einen kurzen Blick auf die Karte, um zu schauen, wie weit wir nun schon sind, und was noch bevor steht.
Ich fahre übrigens grundsätzlich mit Karten und halte wenig von diesen Garmin-Produkten. Ich liebe Topographie und das Orientieren am Kartenmaterial. Zur Zeit habe ich das komplette Erzgebirge auf vier Kompass-Karten gepresst und mach bei jeder Tour regen Gebrauch davon.
Wenn jemand aber noch einen Tipp zu noch detailgetreueren Karten hat, dann immer her damit! Ich bräuchte echt mal eine Karte, auf der man klar zwischen Forstautobahn und Pfad/Singletrail unterscheiden kann! Es ist immer wieder ernüchternd, wenn eine geplante Tour über eingezeichnete Wanderwege verläuft, die sich alle als Feldwege entpuppen...

Wieder einmal ging es weiter mit ersten schmerzvollen Pedaltritten, bis man sich so langsam eingerenkt hatte. Auf dem Weg nach Scharfenstein machte Peter ein kleines Fotoshooting "on the fly", wie er immer so schön sagen zu pflegt^^











Man sieht es hier vielleicht nicht, aber die Haut auf meinen Kniegelenken färbte sich leicht rot und ich hab mich schon leicht gewundert, weil ich soweit keine Gelenkschmerzen hatte... Als sich diese Rotfärbung mit der Zeit auf das gesamte Knie ausweitete, kam ich auf die Idee, dass es ja ein Sonnenbrand sein könnte... Obwohl ich sonst immer der erste bin, der sich einschmiert, war mir das in diesem Fall egal (wie fast alles an dem Nachmittag^^). Lieber hatte ich eine kleine Verbrennung als einen komplett verregnetetn Tag.






So, endlich in Scharfenstein. Kurz das Foto geschossen und weiter ging es immer entlang der Zschopau.











Kurz vor Zschop entdeckte Peter noch diesen coolen Ausblick, man hat zwar nicht viel gesehen, hatte aber etwas gemütliches 






Und in diesem Moment ruft ein Kumpel und Namensfetter durch und fragt an, wann wir endlich wieder mal eine Tour zusammen mit den Rädlein drehen können. (Kennen gelernt hat man sich auf einer DIMB-Aktivtour in DD). Ich wollte eigentlich schon auflegen, weil wir ja weiter mussten. Da musste Matze uns noch was ganz wichtiges erzählen... Ich war gespannt. Ihm ist eingefallen, woher er uns kennt, bzw. schon mal gesehen hatte. Er hatte damals unseren Bericht von der  Altenberg-Dresden-Tour (hier irgendwo in diesem Fred) mit Bildern gesehen und war wohl ziemlich fasziniert^^ So wurde ich mit Komplimenten auf einmal überschüttet, was mich wieder richtig motiviert hatte, volle Kraft weiterzufahren und später mal einen coolen Bericht zu schreiben  Danke
(Vielleicht war das auch der Grund, warum er mir zur Mad East seine Knie/Schienbein-Schoner überlassenhat... Man weiß es nicht^^)






Nun waren es nur noch wenige Meter bis Zschopau. Durch die große Kreisstadt hindurch ging es frohen Mutes weiter Richtung Waldkirchen. Ab da seit langem mal wieder auf Singletrails. Nun ging es an steileren Hängen oberhalb der Zschopau der Heimat entgegen. Eigentlich sind die Trails alle locker fahrbar, aber ungewohnt mit Klickies, wenig Konzentration und ohne Kraft in den Beinen, war das für mich an den Hangstellen schon eine wacklige Sache. Da habe ich aber den Entschluss gefasst, dass dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch eine richtige Zschopautal-Tour kommen muss 






später ging es fast nur noch auf Flussniveau lang, da konnte ich dann auch wieder Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen^^






Ich muss schon sagen, in diesem Tal ist wirklich alles sehr schön angelegt! Also, Liebe zum Detail! Das muss man mal festhalten . Hier an diesem größeren Wasserwehr kurz vor Hennersdorf hat es mir besonders gut gefallen!
In der Abendsonne wirkte das ganze noch ein bisschen entspannter und verspielter 






In Hennersdorf haben wir uns von diesem Tal getrennt und es ging seit langem mal wieder den Berg hinauf. Yippii!






Und oben wartet auf uns die Augustusburg. Da Peter nun langsam auch müde wurde, sind wir aber ohne Halt weiter nach Schellenberg.











Die große Gewitterfront, die wir ja so schön umfahren haben, durften wir jetzt selber verfolgen. Zu späterer Abendstunde wurde dies noch ein Augenschmaus.
In Schellenberg wollte ich ihm noch eine kleine FR-Strecke hinunter ins Flöhatal zeigen, die traurigerweiße Opfer des Försters geworden ist. Die Kicker, Anlieger und Northshores stehen unverändert. Leider wurden auf der Strecke unmengen von Bäumen gefällt und "ausversehen" liegengelassen. Es gibt kein Durchkommen mehr möglich. Enttäuscht brechen wir ab und fahren auf den Bahnschienen runter an die Flöha...

Anschließend geht es Leubsdorf den letzten endlosen Berg hinauf. Inzwischen hat man sich aber drann gewöhnt und kurbelt und kurbelt und kurbelt...

Oben angekommen wird die letzte Pause eingeleitet, noch mal kurz Wasser aufgefüllt und dieser schöne Auslick genossen:











Wir müssen aber weiter. Unsere Gewitterwolken hauen ja sonst ab. Und ich muss sagen, ab Augustusburg konnten wir bis zum Schluss auf Vollfett fahren. Ich weiß nicht, ob es uns nur so vor kam, ob wir nach Hause wollten, oder ob wir einfach von den Gewitterwolken magisch angezogen wurden. Aber ohne große Anstrengungen und Brennen im Oberschenkel konnten wir auf Volllast die letzten paar Kilometer ganz entspannt zurücklegen!











Nach Walthersdorf ging die Sonne nun unter. Ein sehr schöner, majestätischer Abgang der Sonne^^

Nun ging es noch die letzten paar Meter rüber nach Großharti, wo sich der Kreis schließt und weiter über Müdisdorf und Weigmannsdorf nach Lichtenberg.

Geschafft!





Siegerfoto!

Echt, GOTT SEI DANK(!) ist uns nichts passiert, niemand zusammengebrochen und die Technik hat uns ja auch nicht verlassen. Inzwischen ist es dreiviertel elf. Nach Adam Ries waren wir also 16,5h unterwegs. Eieiei...
Doch leider hab ich mein Ziel, meine eigenen physischen und psyschichen Grenzen auszuloten, nicht geschafft 
War aber vielleicht auch besser so.

Nichts desto weniger trotz, hab ich Peter noch nach Hause begleitet und auf einer Kappstraße auf freiem Feld, gab Peter zur Feier des Tages noch einen kleinen Kümmerling aus, den wir genüsslich schlürften und uns das geniale Wetterleuchten der Gewitterwolken vor uns beobachteten.

Auf dem Heimweg durfte ich noch den Mondaufgang begutachten. Es war inzwischen sternenklar. Nur am Hochizont befanden sich noch diese wetterleucht-Wolken, aus denen es ab und zu noch mal funkelte. Und aus diesen Wolken kam ein gelber Schein, der immer höher stieg und sich bald als tiefgelber Mond entpuppte.
Einwandfrei 

Wieder zu Hause angekommen ging es nur noch

Essen

Duschen

Bett




Ende aus




PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, sammelt diese für sich und kauft sich dann ein Eis


----------



## hometrails (10. Juli 2012)

So früh ganz kurz und knapp: Stark!!!

Bin schon im Halbschlaf und muss nach dem Aufstehen nochmal alles von vorn lesen und Bilders angucken!


----------



## Kasebi (10. Juli 2012)

Moin, Moin
Hab diesen Tourenthread erst heute entdeckt. Und da ich in letzter Zeit auch mal im Sächsischen Flachland unterwegswar denke ich das das für den einen oder anderen interessant sein könnte. Auch wenn es keine reine Sachsentouren waren. 
Siehe HIER. Post 259, 267, 269.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (10. Juli 2012)

@much175:

Wieviele Km standen denn am Ende des Tages auf der Uhr?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (11. Juli 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> @much175:
> 
> Wieviele Km standen denn am Ende des Tages auf der Uhr?




Much rechnet noch - dürften an die 200 werden.


----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Juli 2012)

@much: von unten gesehen links verläuft parallel zur zweispurigen straße auf den fichtelberg noch ein wanderweg, der ist weitaus angenehmer zu fahren als die straße. der weg geht in einer scharfen rechtskurve geradeaus rein. nur als tipp fürs nächste mal. oder besser gleich in bärenstein über die grenze und drüben hochfahren.


----------



## much175 (12. Juli 2012)

alleine die Tour (von L. und zurück) 200km und 3660hm
bis zum trautem Heim vom Peter waren es 212km und 3880hm
und als ich wieder zu Hause war, ging der Zähler hoch auf 230km und 4010hm

-laut gpsies.com-

@maxxtbone: als wir dann fast oben auf dem Pass waren hab ich den dann auch gesehen^^
Zum Glück war ja auf der großen Straße wenig los, da ging das noch. Aber das nächste Mal wird das anders geplant


----------



## tanztee (12. Juli 2012)

@ much175:

Im Vergleich zum ersten Tourenbericht hat sich ja Hardwaremäßig einiges getan 

Toller Bericht und ein fleißiger Fotograf! Ich bin früher mit dem Reiserad von Dresden auf den Fichtelberg und nach Flöha zurück. Mit 32 mm Reifen und 5 bar 

Ride on!


----------



## tanztee (14. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn der Fred sich im Unterforum "Sachsen und Vogtland" befindet, gehört zumindest für Dresdner das "Biehmsche" einfach dazu, liegt es doch im Tagestourentfernungsbereich.
Dehalb hier eine Tour auf den

Hohen Schneeberg

Los gings in Königstein, und nach kurzem Einrollen gleich mal den Eselsweg hinauf (Ri. Festung). Nach so 2/3 zweigt links ein Weg ab, der sich zum Trail verengt und letztlich zur Hirschstange führt. Diese dann bis zum Ende und weiter gehts im Bielatal bis ich mich vor dem Regen unter Buchen flüchte.





Über den Glasergrund kurbel ich gemütlich zur Grenzplatte und freue mich auf den ersten S2er. Die Freude weicht angesichts der Nässe, also müsst ihr euch das Fotogrinsen bissel hineindenken:





Nach einer weiteren Regenpause geht es über diverse Straßen und Forstwege rauf zum Hohen Schneeberg. 





Hier bietet sich neben einem Becher Kofola im Turmimbiß auch eine Aussicht zur Regenseite 





und zur Sonnenseite Richtung Milleschauer





Dann geht es Richtung Osten zur berühmten "Rinne", welche als S3 gehandelt wird. Sagen wir mal, der Kopf spielte nicht richtig mit und so hatte ich dann viele "Fotopausen" 





Blick nach oben (oben) und einen nach unten (unten):





Das sieht jetzt auf den Fotos nach lockerem Durchrollen mit dem CC-Bike aus, aber der Trail wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer ausgewaschener und wer das jetzt easy findet, kann ja mal hinfahren ...

Zum Ausgleich rolle ich wieder entspannt auf der Straße nach Maxicky und folge dann einigen Waldwegen, bis der Trail zu einem genialen Serpentinenweg abzweigt. Dank Kahlschlagswirtschaft ergeben sich schöne Ausblicke zum gegenüberliegenden Rosenkamm.





Der Tisch ist auch schon gedeckt:





Die Knieschoner waren eigentlich nur noch dran, weil ich zu faul war, sie auszuziehen. Der Trail ist eher unschwer (S1) und alle Kurven lassen sich fahren.









Der Weg stammt offensichtlich aus der Frühzeit des Tourismus und ist mit Trockenmauern und Wasserrinnen sehr solide gebaut, so dass auch ohne Wandermarkierungen der Verlauf gut sichtbar ist.

Weiter unten treffen ich auf die mit grünem und später gelben Strich markierten Hangtrails und gelange so mit nur einem kurzem Asphaltstück bis Dolni Zleb. 
Dort lasse ich mich zu einem zwar geschmacklich über jeden Zweifel erhabenen, der Regeneration aber sehr abträglichen Getränk verleiten:





Frisch vom Fass ... mit Blick auf die Berge und die Elbe ... 

Die letzten Kilometer auf dem Elberadweg bis Schöna rolle ich wieder mit gelassenem Tempo und lasse die Tour noch mal Revue passieren.

Zum Abschluss ein *Tipp zur Tourenplanung: *Guggst Du hier so in der Gegend (Zoom in!) und suchst Du dir alle Trails mit kleinen Dreieecken, Ausrufezeichen oder kurzen Querstrichen aus!!

Ride on - tanztee


----------



## MaxxTBone (14. Juli 2012)

danke für den link zur cz-karte mit den radwegen. sowas suche ich schon lange


----------



## CC. (15. Juli 2012)

Schöner Bericht aus schöner Landschaft. Die Tour steht bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste. Von der Rinne hab ich schon Übles gehört, sieht aber fahrbar aus ...wenn es nicht gerade naß ist oder die Moral zu Hause gelassen wurde.
Die Glasblume ist immer klasse.
fein, fein 

Grüße, Christian

Rosenkämme *Zungeschnalz


----------



## miriquidi-biker (15. Juli 2012)

@tanztee
ist das diese Runde hier?? http://www.bikemap.net/route/34498#lat=50.851298796293&lng=14.154125&zoom=11&maptype=ts_terrain

Bin heute deine "Kleiner Zschirnstein - Quirl" Runde gefahren, die uphills waren echt heftig hatte nur 8 Gänge mit ;-) aber die Trails haben Spaß gemacht hätte ich so nicht erwartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (16. Juli 2012)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> @tanztee
> ist das diese Runde hier?? http://www.bikemap.net/route/34498#lat=50.851298796293&lng=14.154125&zoom=11&maptype=ts_terrain
> 
> Bin heute deine "Kleiner Zschirnstein - Quirl" Runde gefahren, die uphills waren echt heftig hatte nur 8 Gänge mit ;-) aber die Trails haben Spaß gemacht hätte ich so nicht erwartet!



Ne, bin anders gefahren! Aber im direkten Bereich des Hohen Schneebergs bin ich natürlich genauso gefahren, da gibts ja nicht so viele Varianten.

Freut mich zu hören, dass Dir meine Quirl-Runde Spaß gemacht hat! Die Grundidee hab ich übrigens hier irgendwo im Forum gefunden, allerdings nur als Beschreibung.

Ride on - tanztee


----------



## much175 (18. Juli 2012)

auch coole Tour, ich muss wirklich mal zum Schneeberg... da komm ich nach den Bildern wohl nicht mehr drumrum^^


----------



## Long John (18. Juli 2012)

Schöne Touren , welche ihr da gefahren seid. Wollt mal fragen was denn besser ist zum losfahren in der Sächsischen Schweiz. Königstein oder Bad Schandau. Gerade für den Fall wenn man mit dem Zug aus Richtung Dresden anreist. Oder machts da schon fast Sinn in Dresden loszufahren.


----------



## tanztee (18. Juli 2012)

Long John schrieb:


> Schöne Touren , welche ihr da gefahren seid. Wollt mal fragen was denn besser ist zum losfahren in der Sächsischen Schweiz. Königstein oder Bad Schandau. Gerade für den Fall wenn man mit dem Zug aus Richtung Dresden anreist. Oder machts da schon fast Sinn in Dresden loszufahren.



Also klassisch beginnt bei mir eine Hohe Schneeberg Tour in Königstein. In Bad Schandau bin ich nur einmal losgefahren, weil da der Zug geendet hat. Da bin ich direkt nach Krippen gefahren (Elberadweg), da steigt man besser aus. Das wäre dann günstig wenn man noch den Großen Zschirnstein mitnehmen will und übers Böhmische Tor "rübermacht".

Von Dresden aus los ist nicht so mein Ding, das sind nur Asphaltkilometer für die Statistik 

Hast Du konkrete Pläne? Dann kann Dir auch konkret geholfen werden


----------



## tanztee (28. Juli 2012)

Mich hat's gleich wieder in die Ecke meiner vorigen Tour gelockt und da habe ich mal alle Abfahrten miteinander verbunden, welche nach Studium diverser Karten Potential versprachen. Hier ist der Bericht der 

Elbtaltour

Mit der S-Bahn bis Schöna und das anschließende Einrollen nach Dolni Zleb ließen mir noch Zeit, die geplante Tour gedanklich durchzuspielen. Der Plan war dieser: Bis Decin zwei Abfahrten, in Decin die Schäferwand mitnehmen, rüber zum Quaderberg, dort zwei Abfahrten und so nach Hrensko zu gelangen. Fähre, S-Bahn und nach Hause.

Gerade auf der rechten Elbhangseite waren alle befragten Karten recht ungenau und so wartete dort auf mich noch das Abenteuer der Wegsuche. Zunächst war aber erstmal Schluß mit locker Einrollen, ab Niedergrund geht es direkt in die Höhe:





In einem Seitental senkt sich der Weg etwas, Zeit zum Verschnaufen:









Mir begegnen einige Pilzsammler, riesen Teile tragen die in ihren Körben weg. Der Kleidung nach zu urteilen, ist das nicht nur zum Spaß, sondern scheint wichtig für die Pfanne und den Magen zu sein.
Nach einem kurzen Stück Waldautobahn auf der Hochfläche bin ich auch schon an einer wunderbaren Aussicht angelangt: "Labska vyhlidka".





Leider brennt die Sonne schon kräftig, so dass die Bank nurmehr als Fotomotiv taugt. Wenige Minuten später bin ich auch schon an der zweiten Aussicht am Aussiger Turm (?), hier blicken wir elbabwärts bis hinüber zur Sächsischen Schweiz.





Ein Stück zurück und über einen fast völlig zugewachsenen Trail geht es in den Wald. Hier hatte ich in OSM einen schönen, gezackten Trail entdeckt.
Tatsächlich: eine kaum sichtbare Wegspur entlang gehauener Randbegrenzungssteine schlängelt sich talwärts. Alles fahrbar, bis auf eine zu scharfe Spitzkehre und leider zu schön für einen Fotohalt 

Wo der Trail auf den Forstweg mit gelber Markierung einfädelt, kann ich mich zu einem Anstandsfoto motivieren (so als ""Appetizer").





Dann ging es eher entspannt den gelb markierten Wanderweg nach Certova Voda (Tschirte). Immer wieder bin ich beeindruckt, mit welch Solidität unsere Vorväter sich dem "Trailbau" gewidmet haben. 





In Certova Voda (Tschirte), oder besser oberhalb davon zweigt die nächste Waldstraße mit XXL-Sandsteinen ab. Hier wurden sogar in jüngerer Vergangenheit Ausbesserungen vorgenommen, so dass ich gut fahren und schieben konnte. 





Der gelbe Planet meint es heute besonders gut, so dass ich erfreut bin, als gar liebliches Plätschern und Gurgeln an mein verschwitztes Ohr dringt. WASSER!





Jaaaaa, das tut einfach nur gut! Weiter oben am Weg verlockt die Natur zum Fotohalt (nicht etwa meine Kondi ). Irgendeine Kamillenart muss das wohl sein, und die bei Tagfaltern und Hummeln und Bienen allseits beliebte Gemeine Ackerkratzdistel.









Auf der Hochfläche erneut angekommen, gelange ich linkshaltend auf eine asphaltierte Forststraße und bin auch schon bald an der zweiten DH-Etappe angelangt. Der cyckloatlas verzeichnet hier "nur" kleine Dreieckchen (und keine kurzen Querstriche), OSM kennt den Weg noch gar nicht. Auf gehts also nach Bela (Biela), ein ganz flowig zu fahrender, verblockter Weg mit stückenweise einigem losen Geröll erwartet mich.





Später haben die Rücke-Traktoren den Weg wieder einmal derartig verun ... nein, "bike-expirience-mäßig enhanced", das ich vor lauter Schreck gar kein Foto mache und die folgende Asphaltetappe erholungstechnisch willkommen ist.
Übringens, ich kann jetzt so verd.... schmale Trails fahren (so die Traktorreifen-Breite), da kommt kein Bikepark mit 

Jetzt heißt es fleißig wieder berghoch kurbeln, bis der Trail zur Schäferwand abzweigt. Den schiebe ich hoch und bin, einmal auf der Hochfläche angekommen, rasch an der Aussicht am Restaurant.





Nach einer kurzen Rast laufe ich zunächst die gedachte Abfahrt etwas hinein. Es sieht alles machbar aus, einigermaßen geordnete Sandsteintreppen und genügend "Luft" zwischen Fels und Geländer. Schoner an, Sattel runter, Helm auf, und ab gehts.





Eine steile Treppe ist mir einfach 2 matsch, aber der Rest ist fahrbar und ich komme sogar um die Spitzkehre rum! Freu!

In Decin tanke ich noch 1,5 l Wasser auf und fahre zum Marktplatz, wo mich ein schattiges Plätzchen zu längerer Rast einlädt. Nach Kofola, Thunfischtoast und Schopska Salat (NEIN! Kein Gulasch, und erst recht kein Bier bei < 30 Grad im Schatten) sind die Reserven wieder gefüllt. 
Blick auf den Marktplatz, links der Gästegarten:





Die zweite Etappe wird in Angriff genommen, aber der Zeitpunkt des erneuten Kontaktes zwischen Sattel und Pobacken erweist sich als nur bedingt erfreulich. Dann geht es auch gleich richtig zackig die Straßen hoch, bis ich auf Schleichwegen den Quaderberg im Linksbogen umfahrend auf den Rosenkamm-Wanderweg aufgleise. 
Die Waldeskühle (relativ, aber eben kühler als auf kochenden Teerstraßen) lässt sofort wieder das "Trail-Gefühl" aufkommen und schon bald zweigt der mit grünem Strich markierte Wanderweg zurück in Richtung Decin ab. 
Da gehts auch gleich zur Sache, hoppla! Also wer nicht kneift und wirklich in der Mitte bleibt, hat unten gut dicke Oberschenkel (HT vorausgesetzt).



 

Der Weg wird flacher und geht in einen flowigen Trail mit schönen Aussichten über. Vorher müssen wir aber noch da drüber:





 reingefallen, da kann man unschwer drumherum laufen. Leicht ansteigend geht es nun nach Decin zurück, also Stütze wieder hoch, bevor die Knie platzen. Aussicht zum Rosenkamm:





Irgendwo da im Wald müssen sich sagenhafte Trails verbergen, nur wo 

Nach einigem Gesuche und vergeudeteten Höhenmetern finde ich schließlich meinen Trail und stehe auch gleich vor der Entscheidung: blaue oder rote Pille? Ketchup oder Majo? Rauf oder runter?





Meine körperliche Gesamtverfassung zieht mich magisch nach links, in der Hoffnung, dass erneut ein Trail die Höhen erklimmen möge. Weit gefehlt, ich lande auf der Landstraße und fahre dort einige Minuten entlang bis eine Häuseransammlung namens Rasseln neue Trailchancen in die lockenden Höhenzüge verspricht.

Ja es gibt Wege und Trails, aber ganz straff bergauf und deshalb nur im Schiebe-Modus. Dann erinnere ich mich an die Vertrider-Tragemethode und buckel mein AKA einen schmalen, kaum sichtbaren Trail gen Rosenkamm. 
Ihr ahnt es, man sieht noch die gehauenen Randbefestigungs-Steine und so finde ich gerade immer wieder den Wegverlauf.
Inzwischen hat sich der Überlebensmodus schon zugeschaltet und nur die vage Aussicht auf eine fantastische Abfahrt und das sichere "Ich-beiß-mir-in-den-Arsch-Gefühl", wenn ich jetzt, wo ich einmal hier bin, wer-weiß-wann wieder hierher komme und noch nicht völlig tot bin und dann nicht den Trail am Belveder fahre, äh, motiviert mich irgendwie.

Mit Pausen und bangen Blicken auf mein GPS, wo mir die Höhenlinien schon wie die Notenpartitur einer Wagneroper vorkommen, schaffe ich es endlich auf den Rosenkamm. 
Nie wieder, niemals!! - schießen mir die Gedanken durch den Kopf.  Zumindest nicht diesen Weg! Auf alle Fälle nicht so schnell wieder. Also beim nächsten Mal ... hoppla, kaum hat man es gerade so geschafft, wird man schon wieder kühn 

Einige Minuten auf angenehmen und eher bergab führenden Forstwegen später bin ich am Belveder. Die älteste und wie ich meine auch nach wie vor eine der beeindruckensden Aussichten im böhmischen Elbtal. Kostprobe:





Fotogruß an CC.





Mittlerweile ist es 18 Uhr geworden, von Ferne grollt schon der Gewitterdonner und eine Wolkenschicht verdeckt die Sonne. Es regnet buchstäblich nur ein paar Tropfen und damit sind ideale Bedingungen für den letzten, finalen Trail vorhanden: etwas kühler, und keine Touristen mehr auf den Wegen.

Sattel runter, Helm auf, alle Rucksackriemen festgezurrt und die Trailfahrt kann beginnen. Absätze, Treppen, Spitzkehren, rechts und links beeindruckende Felswände, und ich muß nur einmal den Fuß runtersetzen. Das Grinsen wird immer breiter und die Oberschenkel immer dicker, als es auch schon flacher wird und in lockerer Abfolge praktisch Höhengleich bis zum Dürrkammnitzgrund geht. 

Fotos? Ortsbeschreibung? Liebe IBC-User, da müsst ihr mich schon foltern, aber ich verrate nichts   
Die Legalität oder Duldung der Mountainbiker in den rechtselbischen Hängen ist mir nicht ganz klar, und deshalb will ich hier nicht den virtuellen roten Teppich ausrollen. 

Nach diesem Hammer-Trail heißt es nun für mich ab nach Hause, was mittels Grenzfähre und S-Bahn auch schleunigst geschieht.

Insgesamt war das bei der Hitze eine sehr anstrengende Tour. Ich habe über 4 l Wasser getrunken und war auch länger als sonst unterwegs. Wen Zahlen interessieren: reichlich 47 km und so um die 1700 Höhenmeter (lt. GPS). Zum Glück kann man in der Woche in Decin in einem "Potraviny" nachtanken und die Wege sind auch nicht so überlaufen.

Apropos Wege und überlaufen: Ein freundliches "Dobri Den" und alle sind an den Rand oder hintereinander gegangen. Selbst die Treppe von der Schäferwand runter habe ich erst ein Pärchen überholt, dann die mich wieder (Fotohalt), nirgends Probleme. Die fanden das eher noch als Belustigung!
Auch hier: Wahl des richtigen Zeitpunktes, freundlich grüßen, langsam überholen - und alles wird gut 

Ride on!


----------



## MaxxTBone (28. Juli 2012)

wieder sehr schön geschrieben und tolle fotos. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. Juli 2012)

Yeah!  Das ist ganz großes Kino und Abenteuerlust! Kompliment für Beschreibung und Bilder (auch die Geduld, Bilder an den richtigen Stellen zu machen)  und.... die verlangte Folter ist hiermit angedroht :+)
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## tanztee (30. Juli 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Yeah!  Das ist ganz großes Kino und Abenteuerlust! Kompliment für Beschreibung und Bilder (auch die Geduld, Bilder an den richtigen Stellen zu machen)


Danke!


CC. schrieb:


> und.... die verlangte Folter ist hiermit angedroht :+)
> Grüße,
> CC.


Da müsstest Du mich schon mit einer PN foltern


----------



## Th. (2. August 2012)

Der vom Wetterorakel als "schönster Tag der Woche" prophezeite wollte genutzt werden. 
Also nach Arbeit rauf aufs Rad und erstmal quer durch die Heide.

















In Bühlau überlegte ich kurz, ob ich weiter durch die dunkel werdende Heide rolle, oder lieber noch etwas Sonne haschen sollte - ganz klar Sonne, also weiter bergauf auf die Höhe.





Blick nach links - Keulenberg und Co.




Blick nach rechts: Gönnsdorfer Sternwarte und ganz hinten Sattelberg.




Ein klar definiertes Ziel lag mittlerweile vor mir - ich musste mich allerdings etwas beeilen. So gings Vollgas den alten Bahndamm runter.




Nicht mehr ganz so schnell dann von Schönfeld wieder hoch. Die Schatten werden länger - ich eile...




...und schaffe es gerade noch so.




Triebenberg, immer wieder schön.




Ich schaue allerdings noch mal schnell auf die andere Seite...




...auch deshalb wollte ich dorthin:




Perfekt platziert über der Sächsischen Schweiz:




Das große Licht geht so langsam aus...



(Wer erkennt eigentlich den Berg am Horizont, genau in Bildmitte) 

...und ich montiere meine kleine Sonne.




Weiter gehts dann über'n Borsberg, den Jagdweg runter.
Hoppla, in welcher Dimension bin ich denn hier unterwegs?




Ah, alles noch da...




An der Elbe dann entspannt durch Schwärme von Spaziergängern, Fliegenviechzeugs, unbeleuchteten Skatern und Radlern zurück - nicht ohne sich ab und an noch mal umzudrehen...




War zwar am Ende recht spät geworden - für ein Bier auf dem Balkon im Mondenschein hat es aber noch gereicht.


----------



## tanztee (2. August 2012)

Th. schrieb:


> Der vom Wetterorakel als "schönster Tag der Woche" wollte genutzt werden.
> Also nach Arbeit rauf aufs Rad und erstmal quer durch die Heide.
> ...



  

Jetzt hast Du mich in puncto Selbstauslöser sowas von getoppt  

Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos!

Ride on - tanztee


----------



## tanztee (9. August 2012)

Heute geht es mal nicht ins Elbtal, auch nicht über Sandsteinfelsen, sondern ins Erzgebirge. Hier ist meine 

Müglitztaltour

Die Idee war, mich bis Altenberg erst auf der Rail, von da an auf dem Trail zu bewegen. Dabei wollte ich rechts und links im Müglitztal so viel wie möglich Trails erkunden, welche auf der Karte, in Open Streetmap oder von Wanderungen her vielversprechend klangen. Während ich also so überlege, wundere ich mich, dass auf dem Gleis gegenüber der Triebwagen der Städtebahn Richtung Altenberg steht, in den ich ja erst in ... HEIDENAU! #@!!&!! Ich sollte jetzt schon ausgestiegen sein, während sich die Türen mit einem dezenten Zisch schließen. 
So kommt es zu einem Prolog via Großsedlitz und Wesenitz, wo ich erst solche Teile im Wald





und kurz darauf einen schönen Serpentinen-Trail direkt zum Schloß entdecke. Dort warte ich auf den Zug, fahre mit -1 h nach Altenberg und bin auch bald Richtung Geising unterwegs:





Auf dem höchsten Punkt der Tour wartet der erste und auch gleich längste Downhill auf mich, in nördlicher Richtung via Bärenstein ins Müglitztal. Teil 1 direkt vom Gipfel: 






Es ging noch so ein bissel holperig weiter, und die Steilstufe, die ich mich kühn hinuntergestürzt habe, ist leider Opfer des automatischen Helligkeitsausgleichs geworden. Wo ist bei diesen Cams eigentlich die Option "Besch***** milchig-weißer Himmel" 

Hier ist das Schloß Bärenstein (privat, Zutritt nicht möglich)





Nach einem eher mäßig erregenden Forstweg (Wanderweg-Führung) versuche ich es nochmal weiter westlich, erst hoch, dann da runter:






Leider sind meine Hinterrad-Versetz-Fähigkeiten auf steileres Gefälle begrenzt ...

Gegenüber leuchten aus dem Wald die Rollefelsen. Steile Steige? Liebevoll gesetzte Natursteintreppen? Grandiose Aussichten? Ich kämpfe mich erst durch dichtes Dornengestrüpp der "hervorragend ausgebauten" Wanderwege (gibt schöne Linienmuster auf der Wade) und dann folge ich der Straße auf den Kamm.





In Börnchen erwartet mich ein kleines Freilichtmuseum:





Den beigefügten Erläuterungen entnehme ich, dass die Milchrampe einst zweierlei körperliche Tätigkeiten erleichterte: tags das Verladen der Milchkannen und abends, also nach dem Tanz im Dorfkruge, Sie und Er und im Fernsehen kam ja damals noch nichts 

Ja Potzblitz! Warum da noch niemand drauf gekommen ist - der Bevölkerungsrückgang auf dem Dorfe hängt ganz sicher mit dem Verschwinden der Milchrampen zusammen!

Leider war das Freilichtmuseum und die Aussichten vom Kamm schon das Beste an dieser Schleife, die Rollefelsen sind nur ein Ziel für Kletterer und ich rumpele einen zugewachsenen Forstweg hinunter. Egal, Umwege erhöhen die Ortskenntnis und so fahre ich einen ebenfalls zugewachsenen Trail parallel zur Müglitz Richtung Bärenhecke. Nützliche Hinweise an wichtigen Abzweigen:





Ein kurzes Stück Straße, und ich kann mich im Cafe und Bäckereiladen in Bärenhecke stärken. Solcherart gestärkt geht es auch gleich zackig nach Johnsbach hinauf und dort auf den Alten Kirchsteig. Ein ganz netter Downhill bringt mich zu einer Straße, die zur Zeit im Nichts endet. 
Ups? Falscher Kontinent? Bin ich gerade auf eine kanadische Goldmine gestossen? 





Nichts dergleichen.
Da finden gerade, sagen wir mal, dezente Landschaftsmodellierungen statt. Zwei Stichworte: Hochwasser und Bauindustrie  
Kleiner Trost: irgendwo gibt es bald 2 Hektar Streuobstwiese mehr (Ausgleichsmaßnahme).

Via Sonnenleite und über Feldwege kurbel ich zur Kalkhöhe und bewundere die Aussicht. Vom Dresdner Elbtal bis zum Sattelberg bei Schönwald (Spicak / Krasny Les) schweift der Blick. Hier der kümmerliche Handyknipsversuch:





Es geht Richtung Bastei, wo mich vollkommene Orientierung erwartet.





Es geht, äääh, da lang. Zur eigentlichen Aussicht schaffe ich noch die  Steilstufe, aber die erste Serpentine ist einfach zu eng. Vorderrad versetzen?? Egal, die Aussicht ist ganz nett, hoch über Glashütte.





Da unten ist auch die Bahntrasse, welche in einen Tunnel mündet.





Spontan entschließe ich mich in Richtung Pilz zu fahren, da mir "Eselsweg" aufgrund vermuteter Eignung für kleinwüchsige Paarhufer nicht ganz das DH-Erlebnis verspricht. Auch eine nette Aussicht:





Jetzt kommt ein lohnender Trail, schön verblockt, aber wenig loses Geröll und weniger steinig als vom Geising runter. Hier ein Videoschnitt direkt auf YouTube und deshalb auch mit Musik.
Komisch, geht leider nur bei YouTube selber  Bitte auf den blauen Titel klicken.







Die Karte verzeichnet einen Wanderweg vom Ochsenkopf herunter und auf dem GPS erscheint ein Tunnel-Symbol. Muss ich mir mal ansehen:






Ein Straßentransfer bringt mich dem nächsten "Spot" näher. Hier haben unsere motorisierten Zweiradfreunde bestimmt viel Spaß.






In Schlottwitz geht es zur 1000jährigen Eibe und immer stetig bergan zur Hirschsteigkoppe. In diesem Hang verbergen sich noch so einige Trails.





Kenner erkennen am Horizont im rechten Teil den Luchberg.





Nun heißt es wieder Sattel runter, alles festzurren und ab gehts:






Das gefährlichste an dem Trail ist eigentlich, dass er praktisch auf der Straße endet 
Hier stärken wir uns auch gleich, der ideale Ort für "Hardtail-mit-Dopelbrückegabel-Fahrer":





Über einen Waldweg gelange ich zur Straße nach Hausdorf und nach Maxen. Weite Ausblicke lassen die Straßenetappe schnell vorübergehen:






Nach einem Feldweg Richtung Röhrsdorfer Park zweigt links ein spaßiger Trail über den Langen Berg ab. Das Baumslalom sieht schlimmer aus als es ist:






Dann probiere ich einen neuen Weg Richtung Hummelmühle aus, der sich als Wiesendownhill entpuppt, eher was für Tempofreunde. Also hoch zur Burgstädtler Linde und dann auf dem schönen "Roller-Coaster-Trail" oberhalb des Lockwitztales entlang. Die sieben Minuten Lenkerkameravideo möchte ich euch jetzt nicht antun, aber nach einer Schiebestrecke gibt es noch einen versteckten Serpentinentrail.






Nu ist aber genug! Noch ein allerletzter Trail nach Lockwitz, und dann geht es nur noch nach Niedersedlitz zur S-Bahn. Gebannt lausche ich den Stationsansagen ....

*FAZIT:*

Das Highlight der Tour ist auch gleich am Anfang, nämlich der DH vom Geising mit kaum Gegenanstiegen bis ins Müglitztal. Dramaturgisch unklug, aber man hat schon was im Kasten und kann den Rest entspannt angehen. Danach hat die Story schon einige Längen, und manche Nebenhandlung wird wohl für die Fernsehfassung rausgeschnitten. 

In Erinnerung bleiben die Trails um Bastei und Pilz bei Glashütte und die Trails Richtung Hirschsteigkoppe. Da lohnt sich auch ein zweiter Besuch.

Für Statistiker: laut GPS-Aufzeichnung hatte ich 2444 Höhenmeter abwärts auf ca. 74 km verteilt und war so reichlich 8 h unterwegs (ohne Zugfahrzeiten, mit Pausen).

So, und als Bonus gibts für alle, die jetzt zu faul zum Videodurchklicken waren, die Video-Playlist 

Ride on!


----------



## Th. (10. August 2012)

Klasse!


----------



## brozzomd (17. August 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Heute geht es mal nicht ins Elbtal, auch nicht über Sandsteinfelsen, sondern ins Erzgebirge. Hier ist meine
> 
> Müglitztaltour
> 
> ...



Super Tourenbericht, ich war auch schon mal bei Schlottwitz, dort gibt es richtig fette Trails....


----------



## tanztee (17. August 2012)

brozzomd schrieb:


> Super Tourenbericht, ich war auch schon mal bei Schlottwitz, dort gibt es richtig fette Trails....



Danke für das Lob.

Bitte, bitte  mach das ganze Zeuchs weg zwischen den "Quote" - Tags! Sonst wird die ganze Seite irgendwie unleserlich.

Achja, wo genau bist Du denn langgefahren? Gibts da noch was technisches??

Ride on!


----------



## Deleted22090 (21. August 2012)

Nach einem ersten sehr überzeugenden Besuch der linkselbischen Trails zwischen Maxicky und Dolny Zleb bin ich auf die Route von limb80 bei Bikemap gestoßen und der Plan war klar.

Von Rathen ging es den Elberadweg bis Königstein wo auf dem Weg zum Quirl sogleich ordentlich geschwitzt wurde. Auf dem Roten Punkt ging es um das Massiv herum und hinter dem Steineren Waschbecken abwärts.





Über den Panoramaweg / Niederer Kohlweg Richtung Cunnersdorf





Den grünen Wanderweg aufwärts Richtung Spitzer Stein. 





Am Spitzen Stein haben breite Reifen die Wege etwas verändert.





Bei der Fotopause warf ich dann doch mal einen Blick auf die Oldscool Papierkarte und stellte fest, dass an der Landbäckerei Schmidt in Cunnerdorf wohl plötzlich die Konzentration nachgelassen hat und ich auf einem anderen angezeigten Track unterwegs war - Glanzleistung!  
Also die "wunderbaren" teilweise asphaltierten Radwege zur Quelle (Gautzschgrabenquell?) genutzt und auftanken. 





Die sprudelnde Quelle sah dann doch etwas anders als erwartet aus. 





Frisch gestärkt ging es über die Königsleite auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Maxicky. An der Buswendestelle flugs zurück in den Wald Richtung Grüner Pfad.



 





Einfach wunderbar.





Über den grünen, hinter Certova Voda gelben Wanderweg nach Dolny Zleb. Und schon nahm das Unheil erneut seinen Lauf. Nach einer Serpentine habe ich es doch glatt geschafft den weg zu verfehlen, d.h. ich war schön auf dem Track und vor langer Zeit war da auch einmal ein Weg, zumindest die seitliche Befestigung ließ darauf schließen, nur Mutter Natur hat den Weg zurückerobert. Schiebend, tragend, fluchend und schwitzend bewegte ich mich am Hang entlang. Nach einigen Klettergipfeln erblickte ich unter mir den richtigen (???) Weg auf dem ich bequem bis zum Gelobtbach rollerte. Hier unternahm ich einen kurzen Ausflug zu Fuß auf den Spuren des Tracks einen Pfad konnte ich diesmal aber nicht finden. Also zum Elberadweg hinabgeeiert und ab nach Rathen. 
Fazit: eine Tolle Ecke in der es noch eine Menge zu entdecken gibt.

Im September nehme ich noch einmal Anlauf.

Gruß Hatti


----------



## tanztee (21. August 2012)

@ Hatti: Umwege erhöhen die Ortskenntnis 

Die Stelle mit Schieben, Fluchen, Schwitzen interessiert mich näher. Kann ich da genauere Ortsangaben bekommen? Sind der/die Wege in Openstreetmap drin?

Schöner Bericht, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted22090 (22. August 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Die Stelle mit Schieben, Fluchen, Schwitzen interessiert mich näher. Kann ich da genauere Ortsangaben bekommen? Sind der/die Wege in Openstreetmap drin?



Ich probiere es mal: Der gelb markierte Weg stößt oberhalb von Dolny Zleb auf eine Sandsteinstraße, diese habe ich nach vlt. 10-15m (Richtung Dolny Zleb) über eine Sandsteintreppe verlassen. Der Pfad führte bergan bis zu einem breiten Weg, der kurz darauf Richtung Elbe endete. Hier begann ein schmaler Pfad der in einigen Spitzkehren den Hang hinunter führte um kurz darauf den Hang bergauf anzusteigen.

Auf Bikemap habe ich mal versucht das aus der Erinnerung nachzuzeichnen: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1791705   Bis zu den Spitzkehren (vlt. eine zuviel gezeichnet) sieht das aus wie Deine Route, aber dann bin ich vermutlich zu weit hangaufwärts gestiegen. Openstreetmap schweigt sich da leider auch aus und dummerweise habe ich keinen Track aufzeichnen lassen. 

Gruß Hatti

PS: In der Deutschen Fotothek (Danke an den CXfahrer http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366704) findet sich Section Schöna aus: Topographische Karte (Meßtischblätter) Sachsen 1914 - da sind ein paar Wege mehr eingezeichnet. So langsam kommt Licht ins Dunkel


----------



## tanztee (22. August 2012)

Hatti schrieb:


> Ich probiere es mal: Der gelb markierte Weg stößt oberhalb von Dolny Zleb auf eine Sandsteinstraße, diese habe ich nach vlt. 10-15m (Richtung Dolny Zleb) über eine Sandsteintreppe verlassen. Der Pfad führte bergan bis zu einem breiten Weg, der kurz darauf Richtung Elbe endete.



Bis da war ich auch schon. Bin dann aber nach links abgebogen und wieder auf die Sandsteinstraße gestossen, da ich ja hoch wollte.
Das ist jetzt auch in OSM drin. Evtl. nur in der Standard-Map (Slippy-Map), da die Spezialkarten nicht so oft gerendert werden. 



Hatti schrieb:


> Hier begann ein schmaler Pfad der in einigen Spitzkehren den Hang hinunter führte um kurz darauf den Hang bergauf anzusteigen.
> 
> Auf Bikemap habe ich mal versucht das aus der Erinnerung nachzuzeichnen: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1791705   Bis zu den Spitzkehren (vlt. eine zuviel gezeichnet) sieht das aus wie Deine Route, aber dann bin ich vermutlich zu weit hangaufwärts gestiegen. Openstreetmap schweigt sich da leider auch aus und dummerweise habe ich keinen Track aufzeichnen lassen.




Ich scharre schon mit den Hufen   Das sind die Trails, die ich suche.
Die historische Karte 1:25.000 hat da auch viele schöne Serpentinenwege drin.



Hatti schrieb:


> PS: In der Deutschen Fotothek (Danke an den CXfahrer http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366704) findet sich Section Schöna aus: Topographische Karte (Meßtischblätter) Sachsen 1914 - da sind ein paar Wege mehr eingezeichnet. So langsam kommt Licht ins Dunkel



Genau! -> in die Suchzeile "Section Schöna" eingeben <-
Im Grund reichen ja ein paar wenige Schnipsel, die man sich als Custom Map aufs Oregon zieht. Wird sich bestimmt gut mit den Meinholds Wanderkarte Scans vertragen 
Jetzt löst sich auch langsam das Rätsel der Wege meiner Elbhangtour, da kann man sämtliche aktuellen Karten in der Pfeife rauchen. OSM ist da noch ziemlich durch einen Datenimport einer privaten Sächsische-Schweiz-Karte verseucht, aber ich arbeite dran 

Das sind anscheinend die Meßtischblätter, wo die Vermesser noch echten Landkontakt hatten, sprich, Recherche vor Ort ausübten. Dienen übrigens auch einem bekannten Herren als Kartengrundlage.

Die Bikemap Tour ist übrigens nicht von mir!

Ride on!


----------



## plexi (23. August 2012)

Hatti schrieb:


> Auf Bikemap habe ich mal versucht das aus der Erinnerung nachzuzeichnen: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1791705 Bis zu den Spitzkehren (vlt. eine zuviel gezeichnet) sieht das aus wie Deine Route, aber dann bin ich vermutlich zu weit hangaufwärts gestiegen.


 
Dort bin ich vor 2 Jahren auch schon mal verzweifelt, weil alles zugewachsen bzw. mit umgestürzten Bäumen gespickt war...

Hab mich dann nach unten bis zur Bahnstrecke durchgeschlagen und bin auf dem ERW weiter.


			
				tanztee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich scharre schon mit den Hufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann viel Erfolg beim Suchen und schreib mal rein wenn Du was gefunden hast.


Sport frei!


----------



## Rockhopser (23. August 2012)

Nach so vielen schÃ¶nen Berichten will ich auch mal was zum Besten geben.
Lange Zeit bin ich nur im Zittauer Gebirge unterwegs gewesen... gut, da gibts ja auch einges zu entdecken. 
Letztes Jahr im Mai entschloss ich mich dann aber mit der guten alten Papierkarte bewaffnet, das Lausitzer Gebirge auf tschechischer Seite mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
Meine Elefantensteintour sollte ein gelungener Einstieg werden:

Ich starte am Bahnhof Oybin und nehm erstmal den kompletten Anstieg zum TÃ¶pfer Ã¼ber die TÃ¶pferstraÃe in Angriff. Oben angekommen, schnell mal der Aussicht an der Baude "Hallo" gesagt, dann Ã¼ber einen schÃ¶nen Trail rÃ¼ber zur BÃ¶hmischen Aussicht.





Hier fÃ¼hrt ein Weg hinunter Richtung LÃ¼ckendorf/Geldsteinweg, auf den ersten Metern ist aber tragen angesagt: steile Stufen, danach Ã¼belst verblockt. Doch die zweite HÃ¤lfte passt. Schnurstracks geht es weiter Richtung Grenze. Ein paar steile Meter der Alten Gabler StraÃe, welche seit dem Unwetter 2010 wieder ihr mittelalterliches Pflaster offenbart, bringen mich hoch zum MÃ¼hlsteintisch, gelegen an der StraÃe zwischen LÃ¼ckendorf & Eichgraben.
Kurz die StraÃe runter und in der 180Â°- Kehre geradeaus, steh ich nach wenigen Metern im Wald.
Hmm, Weg wo bist du?
Doch tatsÃ¤chlich: schlecht zu erkennen aber vorhanden bringt mich ein kleiner Singletrail endlich ins WeiÃbachtal, in dem die Grenze verlÃ¤uft.





Am Zigeunerwinkel Ã¼berschreite ich nun die Grenze und schraube mich ca. 260 hm steil aber bequem nach oben zum Pfaffenstein (Popova skÃ¡la). Nur die letzten Meter erfordern einges an Geschick, mÃ¶chte man Schieben vermeiden.
Der Pfaffenstein ist ein Muss: ein spektakulÃ¤rer Felsen & einer der schÃ¶nsten Aussichtspunkte in der Gegend! 360Â° Rundblick auf alles, was man sich denken kann: Zittauer & Lausitzer Gebirge, Zittauer Becken, Oberlausitzer Bergland, Isergebirge, Jeschkengebirge, Rollberger HÃ¼gelland ...





Hinab geht es dann Ã¼ber zwei absolut geniale Singletrails. Zu einem Photohalt kann ich mich allerdings nur an der Kreuzung, die die beiden Trails miteinander verbindet, Ã¼berwinden, bietet sich hier doch ein toller Blick auf den eben bezwungenen Felsen:





Mit einem breiten Grinsen lande ich im Kaisergrund oder auch SchÃ¶nen Grund (KrÃ¡snÃ½ dÅ¯l). Doch gleich wieder steil und diesmal trailiger bergauf geht es zu den Rabensteinen (VranÃ­ skÃ¡ly oder KrkÃ¡vÄÃ­ SkÃ¡ly).





Auch die nÃ¤chsten Kilometer sind etwas fÃ¼r Sandsteinfetischisten:
Ich folge der grÃ¼nen Markierung nach HornÃ­ Sedlo vorbei an den Oberwegsteinen (HornÃ­ Skaly).





Hier und da tauchen aber auch andere eigenwillige Gesteinsformationen auf:





Die alten Bunker der SchÃ¶berlinie, welche 1937-1938 errichtet wurde, werden mich auf den nÃ¤chsten Kilometern noch weiter begleiten. Wer die Augen offen hÃ¤lt, entdeckt teilweise idyllische Szenerien:





Ab HornÃ­ Sedlo folge ich ein StÃ¼ck der roten Markierung, es handelt sich dabei um den E3-Wanderweg. Auf schÃ¶nen Wegen und nicht weiter steil komme ich so hinauf zum TrÃ¶gelsberg (Vysoka). Schon fast oben dann eine kurze schrÃ¤ge FelsflÃ¤che auf dem Weg, gerade so mit dem Rad im HandgepÃ¤ck zu erklimmen.
Oben befindet sich die nÃ¤chste geologische Besonderheit: der sog. ZiegenrÃ¼cken, ein dachgiebelartiger Felsenkamm.





Wer trotz glatter Radschuhe die SchrÃ¤ge erklimmt, dem bietet sich ein intimer Blick Ã¼ber das Lausitzer Gebirge.





Ãber einen schÃ¶nen Trail, den man vom Gipfel an erst ein wenig suchen muss, gelange ich endlich zum namensgebenden Highlight der Tour am FuÃe des Berges: Die Elefantensteine oder auch WeiÃen Steine (BÃ­lÃ© kameny).





Ein Blick zurÃ¼ck beim Verlassen der Felsen, macht nochmal deutlich, wie der Name zustande kommt:





Nach soviel Naturschauspiel und Trailgenuss heiÃt es jetzt erstmal Strecke machen. Schnell gelange ich nach JÃ­trava & Rynoltice. Von hier folge ich ein StÃ¼ck der Malevil-Rennstrecke, endlich mal was bekanntes ^^  
Ich gable dann jedoch nach links ab Richtung Petrovice (blauer Strich).

In Petrovice erwartet mich dann jedoch ein grausiges Bild: ein steiler Kegel tÃ¼rmt sich vor mir auf und ich fahr geradewegs drauf zu! Der Falkenberg (Sokol) liegt vor mir und will auf etwas mehr als 2 km mit ca. 230 hm erkÃ¤mpft werden.

Die ersten Meter wiedermal E3, sehr gut ausgebaut, diesmal jedoch in westlicher Richtung gefahren. An der Kreuzung zum Gipfel verharre ich kurz und schau auf die Uhr. Eigentlich Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig, denn die Dunkelheit im Wald spricht bereits BÃ¤nde.
Doch sch**Ã drauf, wie lange schon seh ich diesen Kegel nur einen Steinwurf von der Grenze entfernt thronen, ohne je oben gewesen zu sein! Also los.

Sofort wird der Weg trailiger und irgendwie auch immer steiler. Die KrÃ¤fte schwinden, die Konzentration lÃ¤sst nach, schon dreht mein HR auf nem kleinen runden Stein durch und ich stehe. Anfahren in dieser Steigung - nein danke!
Nach kurzem Schieben gehts wieder aufs Rad und ich komme kochend oben an. Schnell die Jacke drÃ¼ber, hier oben pfeift vielleicht ein Wind, kaum zu glauben.
Und das, obwohl der gesamte Gipfel bewaldet ist!
Leider bietet sich dadruch auch nur in der laublosen Zeit ein begrenzter Blick aufs Umland, wie hier hinÃ¼ber zum Hochwald:





Allerdings ist der gesamte Gipfel deutlich durch Ãberreste einer mittelalterlichen Burg gekennzeichnet, wie 

z.B. Grundmauern:





oder der zum Trail umfunktionierte Wallgraben:





Etwas unterhalb des Gipfels gibt es dann aber doch ganzjÃ¤hrig ein kleines Panorama zum Hochwald und hinÃ¼ber nach LÃ¼ckendorf, zumindest noch fÃ¼r ein paar Jahre.





Ich verlasse den Falkenberg, wie ich ihn erklommen habe, jedoch nur in einem Bruchteil der Zeit 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch den Hochwald und ein paar abschlieÃende Trails im Zittauer Gebirge mitnehmen, aber die Sonne ist bereits untergegangen - ich bin wieder mal viel zu spÃ¤t gestartet.
Deswegen komme ich in null Komma nichts Ã¼ber die E3-Waldautobahn zurÃ¼ck zur Grenze und baller die StraÃe hinunter nach Oybin. Das wars fÃ¼r heute!

Ich kann die Tour nur empfehlen: landschaftlich, wegemÃ¤Ãig, konditionell - spitze!
Erst recht, wenn man die schlappen 13 km am Ende mit Hochwald & Co. noch mitnimmt, die ich zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft habe.

Als Ideengeber fÃ¼r meine Touren durchs LuÅ¾ickÃ© hory sei noch folgende Seite genannt:
http://www.luzicke-hory.cz/lausgeb.html
Die Seite wird stÃ¤ndig erweitert und liefert sehr interessante Informationen zur gesamten Gegend, egal ob man sich fÃ¼r seltene Pflanzen, geologische Besonderheiten, Siedlungsgeschichte oder lÃ¤ngst vergessene Burgruinen interessiert.
Wer da keine lohnenden Ausflugsziele findet ist selber Schuld!


----------



## tanztee (23. August 2012)

plexi schrieb:


> Dort bin ich vor 2 Jahren auch schon mal verzweifelt, weil alles zugewachsen bzw. mit umgestürzten Bäumen gespickt war...
> 
> ...
> 
> Sport frei!



War heute auf den Spuren des Tornados unterwegs - Malerweg zw. Naundorf und Königsnase. Da konnte ich vlt. 150 m fahren ...  Bericht folgt. Will Rockhopsers superschönen Beitrag nicht so schnell vom Platz drängen!

@ Rockhopser: Für einen GPS-Track ( ) wäre / (X) bin ich dir auf ewig dankbar  
*Edit meint:* Ists diese hier, die da in Bikemap steht?
Eigl. würde auch der Trail von Popovka Skala runter langen. Ich bin mal vor Jahren via Jeschken auch an Ziegenrücken vorbei ins Krasny Dul geradelt, weiter zur Tobiaskiefer ... geniale Gegend!


----------



## Rockhopser (23. August 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> *Edit meint:* Ists diese hier, die da in Bikemap steht?



Ja genau, das ist die Tour. Oben im Bericht verlinkt.

Der Trail am Popova Skala ist auf jeden Fall ne Reise wert 
Auch den Hauptweg wieder runter zu fahren macht SpaÃ und dann gleich noch rÃ¼ber zum SedleckÃ½ ÂpiÄÃ¡k/Kohouti vrch. Da gibts auch schÃ¶ne Wege.



tanztee schrieb:


> ... geniale Gegend!



Du sagst es!


----------



## tanztee (25. August 2012)

Hier kommt mein Tourenbericht eines kurzen Trips auf der linkselbischen Seite. Das die Tour aber dann so kurz, bzw. auch wieder lang sein würde, konnte ich ja vorher nicht ahnen. Auf zum Trip nach dem Motto:

*Ist der Bremsfinger erst matsche, 
sitzt Du ganz tief in der Patsche!*

Zuerst ging es gegen Mittag nach Königstein und den Eselsweg zum Sattel an der Festung. Eine grandiose Felslandschaft inmitten unberührter Natur begrüßt mich:





Da wendet sich der Gast mit Grausen ... schnell unter der Bundesstraße durchgehuscht und nach Thürmsdorf. Dort in weitem Bogen so um den Jungfernsprung herum zu einem namenlosen Aussichtspunkt oberhalb der Götzingerhöhle / Diebskeller. Erstmal tief durchatmen:





Jetzt schlägt der Puls schon höher: Schoner an, Helm auf, Sattel runter ... und zunächst zu Fuß ein "Trackwalk". Müsste gehen, wenn man die richtige Linie trifft. Das Steilstück hat zum Glück einen flachen "Auslauf", gut so. Nochmal zurück schieben, um im eher flachen Gelände anzufahren und los gehts: 






Die erste Etappe ist geschafft. Wenn du jetzt denkst: "Da fährt meine kleine Schwester mitm Roller runter, so glatt sieht das aus" - dann erkläre ich dir gern per PN die genaue Location 

Danach kommt ein zweites Steilstück, welches aber nicht so steil ist. -Vollgepumpt mit einer Mischung aus Adrenalin und Glückshormonen erklimme ich die zweite Stiege. Felsen - ich komme! Unterhalb der Felsen ist Umkehrpunkt, da es dann sehr stiegenartig weitergeht, mit Leitern und dergleichen. Egal, mir reicht auch das Stück am Fuß der Felsen. 

Okay, Helm auf, ... , ihr wisst schon. Auf gehts:






Autsch! Ich sehe mich so richtig in Zeitlupe fallen und mache nach der Landung erstmal eine Schadensmeldung an die Brücke. Alle Systeme funktionieren, nur der linke Zeigefinger hat was abbekommen - eine Überdehnung infolge des reflexhaften Suchens nach dem "Siemens Lufthaken" zum Festhalten  
Vorläufige Diagnose: T 14.3  

Ich fahre gaaaanz vorsichtig den Rest ab und mache Pause. 
Mit dem Finger, welcher ja die Vorderradbremse feinfühlig dosieren soll, kann ich jetzt nur noch irgendwie die Runde locker zu Ende rollen. Weitere steile Stücken sind erstmal passé 

Okay, denke ich mir, der Malerweg nach Obervogelgesang verlangt bestimmt nicht nach extremen Skills, schließlich wird der Weg für die breite Masse der Touristen vermarktet. 

Auf dem Weg dahin fallen mir die alten Wanderschilder auf:





Ein netter Wiesentrail lockt mich vom Asphalt weg, aber kaum verschwindet der Pfad unter Tannenzweigen:






Bis auf die Wegsuch-Gedenksekunden im Mittelteil fuhr ich nun unfreiwillig sehr flüssig runter, im Verhältnis zu der sonst aufgebrachten Bremskraft 

Das ging noch ganz gut, und jetzt erwartete mich der epische Genußtrail auf dem höhengleichen Malerweg zur Königsnase. Ich habe gerade den Trail-Rhytmus gefunden, da kommt das hier: 





Wo ist der Trail? Und was war hier los  





Laufend, fluchend, schwitzend trage ich das Bike durch den mit unzähligen "Schwuppen" (so kleine, flexible, ins Gesicht schnippende Jungbäume) versehenen Wald. 

Da geht der Trail durch:





Das war dann also die "kurze" Variante ... doch endlich bin ich an der Königsnase angelangt. Mittelprächtiger Aussichtspunkt:





Nach einem Trackwalk traue ich mich leicht demoralisiert noch den letzten Trail hinunter, mit Fuß raus in den Kehren, Bike "umheben" und einem kurzen Laufstück.






Tja, da hat wohl ein Tornado ganze Arbeit geleistet. Der Natur an sich ist so was je piepegal, kann eben mal was anderes wachsen, was sonst im Buchenwald keine Chance hat. Unzählige Käfer, Mikroben, ... werden sich mit Heißhunger über die Baumrester hermachen. Nur für uns CO2-Pupser ist das irgendwie suboptimal, wenn man vor der Biketour anscheinend Tornadowarnungen checken muss 

P.S. Ich kann schon wieder 10-Finger-tippen, yipiieh! ... und wo bekomme ich eine Minikettensäge her für den nächsten Urwaldtrail?

Ride on!


----------



## Th. (25. August 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> ... und wo bekomme ich eine Minikettensäge her für den nächsten Urwaldtrail?


Nun ja, die Dinger funktionieren an sich ganz gut, wobei ich ab und an nur eine normale Klappsäge dabei habe. 

Nebenbei, womit drehst du die Videos und wie befestigst du die Cam?


----------



## Rockhopser (25. August 2012)

Den Trail im letzten Video erkenn ich irgendwie. Nicht vom selber fahren, aber irgendwie hab ich den schonmal auf Bildern oder in nem Clip gesehen.

Da wurde aber z.B. gleich am Anfang bei den Stufen das HR mal ganz lässig versetzt und weiter gings... hammer!
Kann sein, dass das letztes Jahr bei Festung Aktiv mit Hans Rey gefahren wurde, aber kann mich auch irren.

Ich glaub, du solltest mal ne Tour durchs Elbsandsteinland guiden, was du da alles fährst ist mir gänzlich unbekannt... 



Th. schrieb:


> Nebenbei, womit drehst du die Videos ... ?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (26. August 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Den Trail im letzten Video erkenn ich irgendwie. Nicht vom selber fahren, aber irgendwie hab ich den schonmal auf Bildern oder in nem Clip gesehen.
> 
> Da wurde aber z.B. gleich am Anfang bei den Stufen das HR mal ganz lässig versetzt und weiter gings... hammer!



An HR Versetzen war dann nicht mehr zu denken, da ich nicht mehr punktgenau abbremsen konnte. Außerdem klappts mal besser, und mal schlechter, je nach Tagesform. 



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du solltest mal ne Tour durchs Elbsandsteinland guiden, was du da alles fährst ist mir gänzlich unbekannt...



Mir auch, vorher zumindest 
Ne, im Ernst, ich suche mir in Openstreetmap vielversprechend aussehende Wege aus, gerne auch mit Treppensignatur oder  (Insider-Tipp!  ) ich logge mich ein und schaue mir quasi im "Source-Code" an, ob da irgendwas von mtb-scale steht. Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen: Böhm-Wanderkarten, gpsies, gerne auch Wander-, Stiegen-und Höhlenführer (zwecks Zustiegsskizzen). 
Im Grenzgebiet kommt dann der oft zitierte cykloatlas ins Spiel. 

*Video-Kamera: *
Ich nutze eine POV. 1.5 von V.I.O. Die Aufnahmeeinheit verschwindet in einer Rahmentasche, welche sich im vorderen Rahmendreieck befindet, wenn ich den Kamerakopf am Lenker habe (mein "Standard"). Auf der vorigen Tour habe ich den Kamerakopf unter der Sattelnase festgeschnallt und die Tasche wanderte dann ans Sattelrohr. Ist aber nur bei steilen DHs sinnvoll, weil man sonst nur die Hose sieht. An und aus geht mit Fernbedienung.
Die Kamera würde ich mir privat aber nicht kaufen (war mal geschäftlich bedingt), für das Geld bekommt man 2 GoPros. 
Technisch bringt die Kamera 720x480 Pixel @ 30 fps. Es gibt jetzt auch eine HD Variante, aber die sind sehr teuer geblieben. Egal, nun hab ich die Cam und nutze sie auch. 

*Zusammen eine Tour* wäre eine Idee, ich habe noch so eine multioptionale Tour auf den Kaltenberg auf Lager. Die geht auch ohne HR Versetzen  Wann?  Leider kann ich nur sehr kurzfristig planen, aber mal sehen!

Oder gibts spezielle Wünsche 

Ride on!


----------



## Rockhopser (26. August 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> ... HR Versetzen ... klappt mal besser, und mal schlechter, je nach Tagesform.



Geht mir genauso...



tanztee schrieb:


> *Zusammen eine Tour* wäre eine Idee, ich habe noch so eine multioptionale Tour auf den Kaltenberg auf Lager. Die geht auch ohne HR Versetzen  Wann?  Leider kann ich nur sehr kurzfristig planen, aber mal sehen!



Kaltenberg ist ganz schön. Die Abfahrt gen NordWesten nach Studeny fetzt schon.
Ich würd mich aber auch einfach mal an eine Erkundungstour mit dran hängen. Erfahrungsgemäß sind das immer die erlebnisreichsten Touren von denen am meisten hängen bleibt 
Mit kurzfristigen Planungen hab ich momentan kein Problem...

Aber bevors jetz zu sehr Off-Topic wird, schlag ich vor neuen Thread oder PN!


----------



## tanztee (27. August 2012)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Aber bevors jetz zu sehr Off-Topic wird, schlag ich vor neuen Thread oder PN!



Kriegst ne PN! 

Weiter im Thema


----------



## tanztee (5. September 2012)

_Eigentlich sollte es diesmal eine ganz entspannte Tour mit Panoramablicken ins Elbsandsteingebirge werden._ Dieser Gedanke kam mir jedenfalls zwischendurch bei der Tour beim Waten über rutschige Flußkiesel durch den Sebnitzbach in den Sinn. Aber von vorne - hier kommt die 

Panorama-Tour mit Hindernissen

Am späten Vormittag ging es mit der S-Bahn nach Bad Schandau (ich musste ja warten, bis die Frühnebel verflogen waren) und via Zahnsgrund zum Wenzelsweg (Nationalpark-Radroute). Über den Nassen Grund erreiche ich eine nette Raststation. Wie gesagt, heute mal gaaanz gemütlich.





Ich bewundere die imposanten Wasserfälle. Die Fotos auf den Postkarten sind anscheinend an einem Seitenarm der Niagara-Fälle entstanden 





Beim Milchkaffee holen fällt das Schild ins Auge. Kein Bike-Shuttle 





Dann folgt der steile Stich Richtung Dorf Lichtenhain, welcher aber schnell flacher wird. Das stille, kühle Tal lässt mich den Asphalt unter mir verschmerzen.
Nach einer Schleife auf Wegen, wo ich schon fürchtete, bei jemanden direkt über die Terasse zu fahren (leider gibt es bei OSM keine Signatur für "kaum erkennbarer Naturpfad durch Hempels Streuobstwiese") rückt das eigentliche Ziel schon näher, der Panoramaweg auf der "Hohen Straße"auf dem Bergrücken südlich von Sebnitz.





Tatsächlich: Wenn man 5 Minuten angestrengt nach Süden schaut, erkennt man die Zschirnsteine und den Hohen Schneeberg. Panorama bei bewölktem Himmel, Dunst und Gegenlicht ...





Die Trennscheibenfraktion scheint kein Auge für den blassen Lilienstein zu haben, macht sich aber als Fotodeko durchaus nützlich 





Einige Minuten auf dem Schotterweg später zweigt ein Pfad zu einer Schutzhütte ab. Das reale Panorama ist eher die "Preview"-Version, wenn es nicht so ein bewölkter Himmel, Dunst, ... äääh, hatten wir schon. 



 

Fundstück am Wegesrand:





_Wenn der Forst dereinst alle Mountainbiker aus dem Wald gesperrt haben wird, muss er noch als Geist in hellen Vollmondnächten diesen Stein umhertragen und laute Klagelaute ausstossen  (Mutige sollen die Worte "Stollenreifen" und "Bremsspur" gehört haben). _

Ich erreiche Knödel-Country und strebe dem Tanzplan entgegen. Kulturschock, nach dem mich bis dahin ausgebleichte handtellergroße "Wegweiserchen" begleitet haben:





Oben angekommen, stärke ich mich bei Kofola und Pommes. Den Turm kann ich mir heute schenken, das erwähnte Wetter verheißt kaum Aussicht. Aber die gemütliche Terasse passt genau zu meinem entspannten Tourstil.





Den gelb markierten Wanderweg hinab tut sich ein unschwerer Trail auf, genau die richtige Würze für eine gechillte Tour-Session. Schon beim zweiten Mal ist der Knips korrekt:





Später verzweigt sich der Weg in gelber Strich und gelber Punkt. Wo lang? Ich fahre nach rechts den Mannsgraben hinab, eine kinderpopoglatte Waldautobahn. Trailtechnisch leider enttäuschend, gelange ich so strategisch günstig bis fast an die Grenze um Mitbringsel zu bunkern 





Nein, kein Bier! Pilsner Pilsner oder 1,5 l Zlatopramen im "Beer Pack" bekomme ich auch im Supermarkt meines Vertrauens in meiner Homezone. Nur den dazu passenden "Zopfkäse" nicht. Die Oblaten sollten eigentlich mit Kakao sein, die hier schmecken nicht ganz so doll 

Mein weiterer Plan sah vor, gemütlich im Sebnitzbachtal bis zur ehemaligen Buttermilchmühle zu fahren und von da bergan via Altendorf und einen weiteren Panoramaweg nach Bad Schandau zu gelangen. Zunächst fing alles auch völlig harmlos an, abwechselnd über Nebenstraßen, einen kurzen Radweg und ein Stück Landstraße nähere ich mich dem Punkt, wo die Landstraße das Tal verläßt. Ups, hier wird die Straße aber steil - Abzweig verpasst! Ein Feldweg zweigt jedoch bald nach Ulbersdorf ab und so habe ich erneut auf einer Anhöhe einen Panoramablick. 

Zurück im Sebnitzbachtal, überlege ich den Zug bis Goßdorf-Kohlmühle zu nehme (wir erinnern uns: entspanntes, lockeres Biken war das Motto), aber da es noch ein Weilchen bis zur Abfahrt hin ist, denke ich mir, auf den paar Metern Sebnitzbachtal wird es schon nicht so dolle kommen. Zumal ich ja den unschweren Abschnitt von Porschdorf bis in Höhe Goßdorfer Raubschloß (ehemaliger Eisenbahntunnel) ja aus meiner Tour auf den Unger schon kenne.

Nach ein paar harmlosen Metern, genau so viel, um mich weit genug in das Tal "hineinzulocken", nimmt der Trail im Höhenschnitt die Form einer Sinuskurve an. Handtuchschmal schlängelt sich der Trail das Hochufer hinauf. Zwischendurch ist es eher Waschlappenschmal:





Die "Sicherungs"-Ketten sehen aus, als stammten sie noch aus der Zeit des Gebirgsvereins für das nördlichste Böhmen und selbst das Fahrrad zu tragen ist hier schon sehr sportlich. Im unteren Bereich des "Sinuskurventrails" kann man auch kaum fahren, da alles ausgespült ist. Okay, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich zum ersten Mal das Rad tragen muss. 

Aber gleich wird Wasserwandern draus:





Brücke putt! Da hat irgendeins der Hochwasserereignisse ganze Arbeit geleistet. Die Reste der Brückenkonstruktion tun irgendwo am Ufer vor sich hinoxydieren. 

Ich will da rüber 





An der tiefsten Stelle ging das Wasser genau bis zur Hose, aber ich gelange ans andere Ufer. Wie zum Hohn strahlt die Wandermarkierung so richtig grell wie frisch gemalt von den Bäumen.

Im weiteren "Weg"-Verlauf sind noch weitere Brücken zerstört; ich stehle mich einmal über eine Eisenbahnbrücke (nicht nachmachen: this Stunt is performed by professionals  ) und schleiche durch Unterholz, mannshohe Brennnesseln und ausgespülte Uferpfade. 

Dann treffe ich kurz vor dem Haltepunkt Mittelndorf (welcher leider unerreichbar auf der anderen Uferseite liegt) einen weiteren Biker  der mich auf Englisch (!) nach dem Weg fragt. Neee, nä?

Aber er liefert mir den entscheidenden Tipp für einen "Fluchtweg" aus Tal, so dass ich den Weg hochkurbele, welchen er gerade hinab gerollt ist. Der Trägnerweg leitet erst steil, dann gemäßigt nach Mittelndorf, wenn man nicht so wie ich die Route optimieren will. Tatsächlich ist der Weg zum ehemaligen Freibad zunächst glatter, aber ab dem Freibad schlage ich mich wieder zu Fuß durchs Unterholz, oder sagen wir "Unterkraut".

Mittelndorf ist erreicht, und das Panorama ist wieder da! Schnell nach Altendorf gerollt und links ab zum Panorama-Wanderweg. Die Abendsonne formt noch einmal eine markante Felskulisse:





Nachdem ich mich an den Schrammtorsteinen sattgesehen habe, geht es via Goldgründel (kurze Tragepassage) und Kieferichtpromenade zum Schloßberg. Die Aussicht der ersteigbaren Ruine ist nicht der Rede wert, aber der Trail windet sich in fahrtechnisch schönen Schlaufen den Hang hinab. 
Dann wird es zu steil, ich weiche nach rechts aus und muss dennoch einige Treppenstufen hinuntertragen. Die Stadt hat mich wieder.

Schnell zum Bahnhof, wo ich doch noch zu "böhmischen Bier" komme - aus Großröhrsdorf! Das, ein Sandwich und ein frisches Trikot aus dem Rucksack versöhnen mich letztendlich mit der Tour.

Fazit: 

Das Sebnitzbachtal ist im beschriebenen Abschnitt für Biker an sich schon heftig, jedoch derzeit praktisch unpassierbar. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich in Sebnitz in den Zug zu setzen und durch das Sebnitztal "shutteln" zu lassen, mindesten bis Goßdorf-Kohlmühle.

Der Plan mit der entspannten Tour - ob mir das in diesem Leben noch mal gelingt 

Ride on!


----------



## dukestah (5. September 2012)

schöne Tour und noch bessere Beschreibung


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. September 2012)

Glückwunsch für die erfolgreiche Durchquerung des Sebnitztals.
Ich bin dort auch schon mehrmals durchgemacht.
mE gab es dort schon vorher mindestens eine Tragepassage. Dabei mußte man über einen umgestürtzten Baum, in dem mit der Kettensäge Stufen hinein geschnitten waren, den Hang hinauf klettern(von Sebnitz aus). 
Dieser rotmarkierte Wanderweg führt eigentlich direkt am Haltepunkt Mittelndorf vorbei, einen der warscheinlich einsamsten Haltepunkte der Deutschen Bahn überhaupt...warscheinlich hast Du bei der Bachüberquerung den richtigen Weg verfehlt.
Ein Abstecher zu Roschgärtners Raubschloß lohnt sich mA nicht.
Ansonsten

Nachtrag: Das muß ich mir dort mal wieder selbst antun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (5. September 2012)

Ja das Sebnitztal - da habe ich 2009 auch mal ganz schön die Augen aufgerissen...gerade diese "waschlappenschmalen Trails" sorgten für leichte Irretationen (kann aber auch am Vorabend in der Buschmühle gelegen haben...)
2010 hat dann das Augusthochwasser den Weg größtenteils weggespült.
Schiebe- und Tragepassagen gab es aber vorher auch schon mindestens eine kurz oberhalb der Sputhmühle - eine längere steile Treppe.


----------



## tanztee (5. September 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Wortmeldungen 

Beim Stichwort Sebnitztal springt Ihr ja alle ausm Sessel 



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch für die erfolgreiche Durchquerung des Sebnitztals.
> Ich bin dort auch schon mehrmals durchgemacht.
> mE gab es dort schon vorher mindestens eine Tragepassage. Dabei mußte man über einen umgestürtzten Baum, in dem mit der Kettensäge Stufen hinein geschnitten waren, den Hang hinauf klettern(von Sebnitz aus).



Ja, der Baum fällt so langsam der Verwesung anheim. Es geht gerade noch so. 



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Dieser rotmarkierte Wanderweg führt eigentlich direkt am Haltepunkt Mittelndorf vorbei, einen der warscheinlich einsamsten Haltepunkte der Deutschen Bahn überhaupt...warscheinlich hast Du bei der Bachüberquerung den richtigen Weg verfehlt.



Verfehlt ist nicht das richtige Wort ... sagen wir verhindert. Mangels Brücke. Ich hab das schön deutlich auf dem GPS erkennen können 



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Das muß ich mir dort mal wieder selbst antun.



Naja, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden ... zieh knöchelhohe Wanderschuhe an und nimm ein Carbonradl, die sind leichter zu tragen 

Auch ohne Hochwasserschäden sind da einige Tragepassagen (Treppen hoch, mit Ketten "gesicherte" Engstellen, die erwähnte Stelle hoch zu einer Rasthütte, die steilen Stufen an den (Ex-)Brücken, ...)

Ride on!

Edit hat noch die Statistik-Daten: ca. 1500 Höhenmeter lt. GPS und knapp 50 km.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. September 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Beim Stichwort Sebnitztal springt Ihr ja alle ausm Sessel
> ....
> 
> Naja, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden ... zieh knöchelhohe Wanderschuhe an und nimm ein Carbonradl, die sind leichter zu tragen
> ....


 
Ans Sebnitztal habe ich ja auch richtig heftige Erinnerungen...hä hää!
wie ich dort das erste Mal mal mit dem MTB und Packtaschen und Rucksack durchgemacht bin....ich  wußte auch vorher nicht, was mich dort erwartet.

Ansonsten ist das Sebnitztal mittlerweile richtige Wildnis und empfehlenswert für Leute, die gern im Freien sind...


----------



## AlterSachse (9. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich mach es einfach mal kurz. Nach den vielen Infos zu den Linkselbische-Täler bei Meißen die ich hier im Forum bekommen habe will ich hier meinen Touren Bericht dazu auch abliefern. 

Da ich aber zu faul bin alles zwei mal zu schreiben  stelle ich einfach mal den Link zum Artikel ein. Da gibt es alles von GPS Track, Karte, Höhenprofil und auch einige Bilder.

Tour Bericht

Gruß AlterSachse


----------



## tanztee (9. September 2012)

@ AlterSachse, 

schöner Bericht! Soweit ich das einschätzen kann, hast Du so ziemlich alles mitgenommen, was da an Trails lohnenswert ist. 
Eine richtige eigene, gut gepflegte Website hat ja fast schon Seltenheitswert, in Zeiten von fb und zwitscher 

Ride on!


----------



## AlterSachse (10. September 2012)

Hallo
@tanztee
== in Zeiten von fb und zwitscher ==
ich glaub da bin ich wohl der einzige der nicht dort vertreten ist.
Und Danke für die Blumen, ich finde das mit eigener Seite immer noch besser weil man viel mehr gestalten kann.
Ach ja die Tour fand ich wirklich toll.
Gruß


----------



## Deleted22090 (10. September 2012)

plexi schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg beim Suchen und schreib mal rein wenn Du was gefunden hast.


Nun denn. Zur Abwechslung hinter Königstein mal auf der linken Elbseite geblieben und den in der Garmin Topo als Elberadweg ausgewiesenen Pfad nach Bad Schandau probiert, gar nicht so übel:





Jetzt aber zur Sache. Eine Fortsetzung des Weges zwischen Dolny Zleb und Gelobtbach war das Ziel des Tages. Vom Grünen Strich (Decin) Wanderweg kommend, die Sandsteinstraße überqueren, Treppe hoch, Pfad bis zum breiten Weg, Richtung Tal die Spitzkehren - diesmal konsequent bis zum Ende, der Pfad führt zwischen 2 Grundstücken hindurch Richtung Bahn. Wer richtig abgebogen ist, steht am Restau rant/race  Hubertus:





Hier folgte ich der Straße in Richtung D bis zum Bahnhof, hier links vorbei:





Der Sandsteinweg führt immer bergauf und ist, Gardena sei dank, nun auch breit genug. An einer markanten Steintreppe, das Rad geschultert und aufi gehts Buam! 





Hier steht es ja auch - klare Sache:





Weiter geht es auf dem beim letzten Mal von oben erreichten Pfad zum Gelobtbach:





Über Kornmarkt und Schiebquelle ging es zu den Becken der Schiebmühle gefolgt von einem Trail bis zur Pflasterstraße nach Schöna. Von hier über den Hirschgrund zur Russenleite (Caspar David Friedrich Weg) und den zugewachsenen Mittelhangweg nach Krippen.

So langsam wird das doch noch eine Runde. Jetzt muss noch der Teil zwischen Gelobtbach- und Schiebemühle gefunden werden. Sonst bleibt die längere Schiebepassage Richtung Kornmarkt.

Gruß Hatti


----------



## Th. (11. September 2012)

Für einen richtigen Tourenbericht reicht es diesmal nicht, aber da ich nun schon mal den Selbstauslöser geknechtet habe, will ich die Bilder auch präsentieren:
Ich hatte einen halben Tag frei. Ab Mittag war Familiensonntag  also das erste VVO Shuttle nach Altenberg genommen und los.









 
Keine Frage - es wird Herbst.




Tellkoppe

















Verzapfter Trail? 


















Dippoldiswalder Heide

Ein Anruf der Familie beendete hier quasi die halbe Tour des halben Tages  wo ich wäre und ob ich wie vereinbart gegen 13.00UhrSelbstverständlich, ich bin gleich da.
Noch schnell den Einsiedlerstein bestiegen (damit ich dieses Jahr wenigstens einen bestiegenen Klettergipfel vermerken kann).







 
Gruß ans Forum 

Die zweite Hälfte der Tour war dann ein Asphalt-Einzelzeitfahren, aber wenigstens erfolgreich. 12.45 Uhr konnte ich die Lieben in die Arme schließen.


----------



## tanztee (11. September 2012)

@ Th. 
Du kannst auf jeden Fall besser Fotos machen und Berichte schreiben als Fotorätsel lösen 

Der eine Trail wo es von der kleinen Schutzhütte runter geht kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor vom Mad East Enduro 2011 Wertung #2. 
Tolle Trails 

Ride on!


----------



## Th. (11. September 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Der eine Trail wo es von der kleinen Schutzhütte runter geht kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor vom Mad East Enduro 2011 Wertung #2.
> Tolle Trails
> Ride on!


Genaugenommen sind die Trailbilder alle von diesem einen Trail. Bild 5 und 6 durchfährst du bei ca.1:00, die "verzapfte" Passage bei ca. 1:40 und Bild 8 bei ca. 2:07.

Den kurzen Abschneider zwischen den Forstwegen ab 2:15 fand ich gemein, vorallem weil die Hölzer im Graben (2:25) nicht da waren - allerdings hatte ich den Braten gerochen und bin nicht reingehämmert 
Bei 2:45 (am Feuerwehrauto) bin ich aber gerade weiter - wollte nicht erst nach Kipsdorf.
Eben alles halbe Sachen an dem Tag - halber Tag, halbe Tour, halber Trail.



tanztee schrieb:


> @ Th.
> Du kannst auf jeden Fall besser Fotos machen und Berichte schreiben als Fotorätsel lösen


 
Pah! Aber ich wusste, dass ich die Bank schon mal gesehen habe - und das ist doch schon mal was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (15. September 2012)

Es gibt wohl unzählige Varianten, das Erzgebirge mit dem Elbsandsteingebirge zu verbinden. Meine Tour sollte ein paar weiße Flecken auf meiner Tourenlandkarte schließen, also gehts auf zu meiner individuellen

Hohen Tour 

Mit der Bahn gings nach Lauenstein, wo mir der Bäcker am Marktplatz zu einem gepflegten Tässchen "Heeßen" verhalf, inklusive Bewunderung des Lauensteiner Schlosses.





Auf der Suche nach dem Mühlweg komme ich mit einem Einheimischen ins Gespräch, welcher mir den Kirchweg empfiehlt. Der Mühlweg scheint nur downhill zu gehen. Bald breitet sich das erste Panorama des Tages vor mir aus.





Über glatte Feldwege und Landstraßen erreiche ich die Alte Dresden-Teplitzer Poststraße.





Welchen Achsstandard wohl das Kutschenrad hat? Über einen übel ausgespülten Weg erreiche ich das tschechische Gottleubatal. 
Lost-Place-Feeling:





Eine anfangs asphaltierte Straße zweigt Richtung Sattelberg / Spicak ab. Mächtige Steinlesehaufen künden von der früheren mühevollen Bewirtschaftung der heuten Bergwiesen. 





Im Hintergrund lugt schon der Sattelberg hervor. Openstreetmap verzeichnet einen Pfad, welcher aber in Höhe des Handymastes endet. Es geht einfach über die Wiese. Im Wald gibt es wieder einen Weg, welcher aber quasi nur die Fortsetzung der Wiese in einer baumfreien Schneise darstellt. Zum Sattelberg schiebe ich dann doch hinauf. Geschafft!





Die (fast) Rundumsicht ist schon beeindruckend, zumal der Sattelberg die markanteste Erhebung in weiter Runde ist. Ein nicht ganz infrastrukturfreier Blick Richtung Geising:





Nur nach Osten versperren Bäume die Sicht. Doch Schleichwege leiten mich  zum fehlenden Teil des Panoramas, und kurioserweise  steht man plötzlich auf Sandsteinfelsen. Schneebergblick:





Der Downhill ist ganz nett, und auch der Weiterweg scheint nicht weiter schwierig zu sein ...  wenn da ein Weg wäre. Ich fahre kreuz und quer über irreal grüne Wiesen. Bin ich plötzlich in einer Art Hyperrealität gelandet   





Irgendwann stoße ich auf einen Trampelpfad. Für Nachfahrer: Nach dem Verlassen des Waldes den ersten baumbestandenen Wiesenrand anpeilen, da kommt dann irgendwann besagter Trampelpfad. 

Aussichtspunkt Nr. 2, die Oelsener Höhe:





Weiter geht es, dem gelb markierten Wanderweg folgend, im auf und ab der Forstwege zum Zeisigstein. 





Die Aussicht ist leider sehr zugewachsen, aber wo man schon mal da ist, steigt man auch hoch. Es geht zur Grenzplatte, und ich wähle spontan einen schmalen Pfad entlang der Grenzsteine. Der ist leider einfach nur steil, und auf dem Hinterrad will ich da nicht runter "shredden". Also zu Fuß und weiter zur Dürren Biela. 

Die Betrachtung der Felsen gibt zumindest moralische Uphill-Motivation:





Die Dürre Biela macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre.





Via Eulentor geht es zum Fuchsteich. Da haben wir unser Naß.





Nach gefühlten 100 km Forstweggefahre wird es plötzlich richtig trailig  
DAS fühlt sich ja wie Mountainbiken an 





Aber nur für kurze Zeit, nach dem Taubenteich rolle ich wieder über DIN-EN gerechte Waldautobahnen. Der Zschirnstein lugt einmal kurz hindurch, bleibt für heute aber unbefahren.





Über das Böhmische Tor und eine lange, asphaltierte Forstwegschleife nähere ich mich halbvergessenen Wanderpfaden. Top-aktuelles Kartenmaterial, frisch aufs Oregon geladen, soll die Suche befeuern:




Anm.: Der Screenshot wurde nach der Tour gemacht.

Die Suche endet zunächst im Nichts, aber ich stosse auf einen schmalen Pfad. Der Jagdinstinkt ist geweckt und ich dringe bis zu dieser Aussicht vor:





Das "Labske Udoli" breitet sich unter mir aus. Von gegenüber grüßt das Belveder. Blick stromaufwärts:





Ich verfolge den Weg zurück uns gelange zu diesem Forstweg:





Kein Weg zu sehen? Auflösung: es ist das grüne Zeug mit den beiden Feuchtbiotopen! 
Aber plötzlich lachen mich meine geliebten Trockensteinmauern an! Ja, da ist er, der versprochene Trail. 





Nur ein Trail? Plötzlich verzeigt der Weg und ein Abstecher zeigt, dass es auch von oben einen durchgehenden Weg geben könnte. Aber jetzt ran an den Speck! Bis auf eine Stelle mit einem umgestürzten Baum ist alles noch gut erhalten und läßt, äääh, ließe sich auch fahren. Einige Spitzkehren sind schon tüchtig eng, steil ist es auch noch: 





Auf den langen Forstwegkanten hat sich wohl mein Fahrkönnen verflüchtigt  , aber der Trail wird auch wieder flowiger und windet sich in endlosen Schleifen gen Dolni Zleb. Die letzte Treppe spukt mich auf die Straße aus mit einem dicken  im Gesicht.

Heute muss es sein: eine Stärkung nach böhmischer Art. Ich bin nicht der erste Radfahrer:





Klar, machen wir doch glatt 





Bei Radler und überbackenem Käse (die fleischfreie Auswahl in CZ ist nicht so berauschend) lasse ich die Tour Revue passieren:

Im Mittelteil zog sich die Tour tüchtig dahin und bietet nach dem Sattelberg / Oelsener Höhe auch kaum bis keine Aussichten. Dabei sammelt man auch anständig Höhenmeter (ich hätte den "Quäl-dich-Faktor" ja auch vorher durch einfache Track-Analyse ermitteln können  ). 
Die Trails im Elbtal sind einfach eine Klasse für sich. Die vielen "losen Enden" wollen erkundet sein. Genug Stoff für weiter Touren 

Ride on!

Zum Weiterlesen: Sattelberg und Umgebung - hier wird das Rätsel der Bergwiesen gelöst online Naturführer

@ hatti (und alle Elbtalversessenen) 
Die Trails sollten in den nächsten Tagen auch auf Mapnik auftauchen.


----------



## Deleted22090 (16. September 2012)

tanztee schrieb:


> Die Trails sollten in den nächsten Tagen auch auf Mapnik auftauchen.



Ich freue mich darauf. 

Schönen Gruß  
Hatti

PS: sind aufgetaucht, Danke!


----------



## CC. (22. September 2012)

Das entwickelt sich ja wirklich zum Pioniergeist-Fred ) Fein, fein. Macht Lust auf mehr und ...mitfahren.
Bin leider zum "nur" Mitlesen verdammt, da ich mir meinen Rahmen geschrottet habe und der Ersatz auf sich warten lässt. Aber ein paar Ziele für das Saisonende sind schon klar ...

Schöne Berichte, klasse Fotos und Videos(!). Ich mag auch die Links für weitere Infos (ich lerne meine Heimat kennen).

Weiter so!
Bis demnächst, hoffentlich wieder mit Rad. 
CC.


----------



## tanztee (24. September 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Das entwickelt sich ja wirklich zum Pioniergeist-Fred )




Mein Stichwort ... neulich hatte ich Zeit, ein Fahrrad am Stück (nicht wahr, CC) und war einfach unentschlossen, wohin ich fahren sollte. Also ging es nach einigem Überlegen auf zum Trailerkunden zur 

Rosenkamm-Wegsuch-Tour

Mit dem Zug fahre ich nach Decin und zum Einrollen geht es auf den Trail mit der grünen Wandermarkierung.





Mit Einrollen ist erstmal Schluß:





In der Laubeschlucht wimmelt es nur so vor Trails, und man gelangt zu einem skurilen Wasserkanal nebst Schachthäuschen. Dies diente wohl mal der Wasserversorgung der Stadt.





Nach einigen Schleifen auf Heidelbeersammelpfaden gelange ich zu einer Aussicht, welche auf Meinholds Wanderkarte als "Hundskirche" bezeichnet wird. 





Der Schneeberg grüßt vom anderen Elbufer:





Nachdem ich wohl nun fast jeden Weg ausprobiert habe, fahre ich im weiten Bogen wieder zum grün markierten Wanderweg. Blick über die offene Landschaft bei Ludvikovice zum Sokoli vrch (Falkenberg; rechts):





Nach einigen deftigen Trailstücken, die ich dort so nicht erwartet hätte, erklimme ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes dieses Gebilde: das Sonnentor.





Da man weder dort hoch und kaum runter fahren kann, war das Rad hier nur zur Zierde des Fotos da. 
Eine Runde Chillen kann auch nicht schaden 





Ausgeruht kommt auch schon der nächste Hammertrail, leider in falscher Richtung 





Merke: von Nord nach Süden bringts Vergnügen! 
Aber heute geht es so grob weiter nördlich Richtung Belveder. Der Cykloatlas zeigt da so lila Punkte und ich dringe zu diversen Felsenriffen vor. 
"Die Karte ist nicht die Landschaft", sagt ein alter Kartografenspruch. Wie wahr. Also, es gibt da Wege, aber zum Schluß geht es nur zu Fuß auf immer schmaleren Pfaden weiter. weiter. Eine Rehfährte? Egal, die Aussichten sind es wert:





Kletterer-Suchbild:





Zurück in der Zivilisation, ist diesmal die etwas verstecktere Aussicht am Belveder mein Fotomotiv.





Einen türkischen Kaffee später geht es erneut in die Felsenwelt. Leider erweisen sich die Pfade als praktisch unfahrbar und ich strebe erneut der offenen Landschaft entgegen. Da fehlt jetzt eigentlich nur noch ein Planenwagen auf dem jemand das Banjo zupft ...




Muttu mal in groß anguggen!

Nachdem ich mich an Winterberg und den das Prebischtor beinhaltenden Felsmassiven sattgesehen habe, ist ein Asphalttransfer zum nächsten von mir unbefahrenen Trail angesagt. 

Ja, die Dorfjugend und ihre Späße ... ich bin dann doch lieber nicht drüber gefahren. Der erste schwimmende Northshore?





Der folgende Trail ist mit kleinen Querbalken in der Karte als nicht fahrbar verzeichnet. Das kann vom spaßig-technischen Trail bis hin zu fiesen Tragepassagen alles bedeuten. 
Es ist - eine Mischung aus beidem. Einige schöne Serpentinen, bei denen mir auch das HR-Versetzen teils sogar gelingt, leitet über eine Tragpassage zu  einer Aussicht auf das Touristengewimmel in Hrensko:





Dann kommt eine lustige Felspartie - Kopf einziehen!





Kurz vor Schluß wird es mir auf schiefen und ausgewaschenen Sandsteinstufen für heute zu fett, aber es sieht prinzipiell machbar aus. Eine marode Holztreppe runter und ich bin unten an der Straße angelangt.

*Fazit:*

Ja, auch so eine spontane Tour ohne meine sonst penible Tourenvorbereitung hat so ihre Reize. Wieder sind da einen Menge loser Enden geblieben, Stoff genug für weitere Entdeckertouren 


Ride on!


----------



## MaxxTBone (25. September 2012)

mensch ist das schön bei euch. ich glaub, ich komm demnächst mal auf ne tour vorbei.


----------



## CC. (25. September 2012)

*schnief


----------



## tanztee (25. September 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> *schnief



Kopf hoch, das wird wieder 

Vlt. klappts ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour


----------



## absvrd (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen will ich mal den Czorneboh und die Ecke erkunden. Hat da zufällig jemand GPS-Material für mich?
Einen kleinen Track hab ich im Netz schon gefunden...


----------



## tanztee (7. Oktober 2012)

Eine Tour auf diesen speziellen Berg? Eine Tour zusammen mit Rockhopser? Beides schien zunächst fern jeder Realisierung - doch dann waren wir tatsächlich zusammen auf _dem_ Berg des Böhmischen Mittelgebirges - dem 

Milleschauer

Unser Plan war von Altenberg aus über den Stürmer und weiter nach Teplice zu fahren und dann einem markierten Wanderweg zum Gipfel zu folgen. Der Rückweg sollte nach Usti zum Bahnhof gehen. Ab dem Stürmer bis nach Usti war es für uns beide absolutes Neuland (und auf dem Stürmer war ich auch nur einmal mit LL-Ski).

In Altenberg rollen wir erstmal über Waldautobahnen gemütlich Richtung Wittichhaus. 
Gestatten - Rockhopser:





Bitte mal zu den Pedalen zoomen: Da seht ihr, dass nur topaktuelles Equipment flowigen Freeride-Fun generieren kann 

Die Morgennebel ziehen über den Zinnwalder Kamm.





Nach einer flotten Asphalt-Etappe zum Wittichhaus kommt das erste Etappenziel ins Blickfeld, der Stürmer:





Wir umfahren natürlich geschickt die Teerstraße und Wiesentrails leiten uns auf den Gipfel. Zeit für eine erste Pause. Zwei Forenuserbikes dösen friedlich in der Morgensonne:





In der Ferne schält sich der Milleschauer aus dem Morgendunst. 





Auf geht es zum ersten amtlichen 500+ Höhenmeter-Downhill! Zunächst geht es in Falllinie den Skihang hinunter:









Später verschluckt uns der Wald und ein steiniger Forstweg gibt uns die Extraportion Vibrationsmassage. Kurz bevor meine Oberschenkel zu platzen drohen, erreichen wir Hrob. Mühsam lösen wir die verkrampften Hände vom Lenker ... Yeah, man!

Die folgende Asphaltetappe nach Teplice geht über einige Nebenstraßen, an verfallener Industrie vorbei und zum Schluß mitten durch den Verkehr ins Zentrum. 
Sieht ja gar nicht übel aus, das Teplice:





Der Schloßplatz mit Pestsäule und gleich zwei Kirchen ist uns ein paar Fotos wert.





Die Prominenz gab sich einst hier die Klinke oder den Heilwasserbecher in die Hand, was neben der Industrie der Stadt wohl einigen Reichtum bescherte. Hier wohnten sicher keine Tagelöhner:





Repräsentative Kurgebäude und imposante Fassaden gruppieren sich um einen gepflegten Kurpark, in welchem Radfahren natürlich streng verboten ist 





Wir regenerieren natürlich auch unsere Kräfte und velo-promenieren durch die Anlagen.





Aber wir wollen ja weiter und folgen dem rot markierten Wanderweg. 
Szeneriewechsel, wir schauen noch einmal nach Teplice und zum Erzgebirgskamm zurück:





Ein Stück weiter baut sich vor uns die Bergkette rund um den Milleschauer auf. Da kommt noch einige Tretarbeit auf ums zu.





Wir fahren durch Dörfer, in denen die Zeit scheinbar stehengeblieben ist. Dann beginnt der Anstieg in die Berge, wir fahren über schmale Straßen, an denen man die Autos an einer Hand abzählen kann. Überall riecht es nach (Fall)Obst.
Ein überaus pompöser Rastplatz gibt Gelegenheit zu einer Rast. Das hätten wir in dieser Gegend so nicht erwartet:





Die Rast war auch nötig, wenn man die folgenden Etappen meistern will. Wir lernen erstmal zu Beginn des Trails die lokalen Bodenverhältnisse gründlich kennen. Zuerst müssen wir einen schmierigen Uphill hoch schieben, aber auch downhill will keinen rechte Freude aufkommen:





Wir gelangen auf bessere Forstwege und eine kleine Straße bringt uns nach Cerncice unterhalb des Milleschauer. Jetzt geht es zum finalen Anstieg. 
Rockhopser kurbelt davon, als ob in der Gipfel magnetisch anziehen würde. Ich scheine aus magnetfreien Werkstoffen zu bestehen und daher heißt es für mich recht bald: Rien ne va plus!





Ich reihe mich unters Fußvolk und erreiche den Gipfel unter der verbalen Anteilnahme aus weiten Teilen der Bergbevölkerung. Nur kann ich die tschechischen Kommentare nicht verstehen ... 

Geschafft! Ich bin auch endlich oben angekommen. Es ist unglaublich windig.
Wir gehen zum Turm und stellen uns zum Gruppenfoto auf:





Auch wenn es sich wieder etwas zugezogen hat, ist die Aussicht beeindruckend. Die Landschaft liegt uns förmlich zu Füßen. Wie soll man das nur mit der Kamera einfangen? Ein Versuch (Blick etwa Richtung Südost):





Für die volle Auflösung klickst Du hier!

_Fortsetzung folgt - ab hier übernimmt Rockhopser!_

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe Euch sooo die Daumen gedrückt. Scheint geholfen zu haben. Schöne Fotos, schöne Landschaft, klasse Bericht, super Tour. 
Wäre gerne mitgefahren *zefix
Bin auf den Rest gespannt. Rockhopser: come on! 

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## Rockhopser (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann will ich euch mal nicht länger auf die Folter spannen 

Entgegen meiner Erwartung erwies sich der Anstieg des Milleschauers als fahrbar, zumindest wenn man, wie wir, aus Cerncice der blauen Markierung folgt. Diese vulkanischen Kegelberge sind nunmal von Natur aus verdammt steil und verblockt, doch mit genügend Saft in den Beinen und Fahrtechnik im Hintern kommt man hier tatsächlich fast alles hoch!

Dass die tschechischen Wanderer dich so zugetextet haben, tut mir Leid tanztee... bei mir hatten sie eben keine Chance, ich war zu schnell vorbei 

Wie dem auch sei, die etwas trübe Fernsicht lockte uns dann doch nicht auf den Turm, sodass wir nach einer gemütlichen Pause mit Kofola und tschechischen Keksen (die Bergwirtschaft scheint hier noch im Entstehen zu sein) dem Downhill entgegenfieberten.









Volle Auflösung hier

Weiter der blauen Markierung auf der anderen Bergseite folgend wartete ein anspruchsvolles Stück Arbeit auf uns - eine Art Hohlweg, teilweise zur Rinne degradiert:
steil, eng, verblockt, verblockt und äh, erwähnte ich schon verblockt?
Die losen Brocken klapperten an den Felgen wie das Geschirr am Polterabend. Hinzu kam, dass wir da mehr oder weniger im Blindflug drüber mussten, da alles bereits schön mit Laub bedeckt war!

Da kam uns meine eingerissene Hose zum Verschnaufen gerade recht. So hätte ich nicht weiter fahren können - jedes mal, wenn ich nach hinten ging, verfing ich mich im Sattel... auf der eben beschriebenen Passage äußerst ungünstig ^^
Fachmännisch flocht tanztee einen Draht in das große Loch und erwies sich so als echter Lebensretter - wer denkt bei so eine Tour schon an Nähzeug?

Nach der verblockten Passage gings dann etwas weniger nervenaufreibend aber immernoch sehr schön weiter hinab.









Leider mussten die letzten Hm dann auf Waldautobahn runtergeballert werden bis wir wieder etwa die Höhe erreicht hatten, von der aus wir auf anderer Seite gestartet waren.

Nach Überquerung einer Straße und eines kurzen Wiesenstücks...





... führte uns dann aber ein schöner Singletrail um den Berg Kletecna herum, noch so einer dieser Kegelberge, dessen Bezwingung heute aber nicht auf dem Plan stand.

Der Weg verlief im Wechsel an Wald- oder Wiesenrand mit ständigem Blick hinüber zum Erzgebirgskamm. Wie ruhig es hier war, nicht mal die Reifen wollten ein Rollgeräusch von sich geben... wir verstummten und genossen die ohrenbetäubende Stille.

So landeten wir im gleichnamigen Ort Kletecna.
Ab hier hatte tanztee eigentlich noch eine Schleife zum Erkunden der Elbhänge in Richtung Usti geplant, doch mit Blick auf Kraft- und Zeitreserven beschlossen wir auf Asphalt bis nach Podlesin zu rollen.
Wir durchquerten wieder einige dieser sprichwörtlichen böhmischen Dörfer und fuhren über kleine Landstraßen, bei denen man meinen konnte, die Teermaschine sei einfach so übers Grün gedampft.
Es bot sich nochmal ein Blick zurück zu Kletecna und Milleschauer:





In Podlesin angekommen lag nun noch der Elbhang hinunter nach Usti vor uns. Schnell die gelbe Markierung aufgespürt und rein ins Vergnügen. Erst geradlinig und flott am Steilhang entlang, überraschte uns der Weg plötzlich mit einer engen, steil abfallenden Linkskurve:





Ab hier war es einfach nur noch vom feinsten:





Auch die Fahrtechnik wurde wieder auf die Probe gestellt, entweder in den zahlreichen Spitzkehren oder an verblockten Passagen:





Mit reichlich Endorphinen im Blut setzten wir auf Höhe der Burg Schreckenstein im Elbtal zur Landung an... was für ein Abschluss!





In Usti dann Kontrastprogramm:
vorbei an halb verfallenen Bahnanlagen und Häusern brachte uns eine Nebenstaße, die auch schon mal bessere Tage gesehen hat, zum Hauptbahnhof.
Aber unser Timing war perfekt: in einer halben Stunde fuhr ein Zug der DB bis zum Dresdner Hbf. Für das bisschen Wartezeit hätte aber nicht gleich ein Sondereinsatzkommando angefordert werden müssen ^^





Von Decin bis Schmilka wurde ich dann im Zug von tanztee mit Trailtipps an den Elbhängen überhäuft 

*Fazit:*
Der Milleschauer ist definitiv eine Reise wert!
Nächstes Jahr sollte dort oben auch eine vernünftige Einkehr möglich sein. Die Bauarbeiten ließen jedenfalls darauf schließen,
Auch Teplice hat sich als schöner Flecken Erde entpuppt, was man, wenn man vom Erzgebirgskamm aus hinunter blickt, nicht unbedingt vermuten würde.
Und eines hat v.a. das Ende der Tour gezeigt: ob auf deutscher oder tschechischer Seite - der Elbhang macht süchtig! Die Hänge südlich von Usti haben noch lange nicht ihr ganzes Potential offenbart und stehen bei tanztee schon auf der To-Do-Liste


----------



## Th. (8. Oktober 2012)

Klasse Tour, klasse Bilder, klasse Bericht.
Mir leider in allen Belangen mindestens eine Nummer zu groß.


----------



## tanztee (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke Rockhopser für die gelungene Fortsetzung des Berichts!

Hier die Daten für die Statistik: ca. 64 km und reichlich 1500 hm bergauf (bergab warens wohl um die 2000). 

Übrigens waren wir bei weitem nicht die einzigen Mountainbiker am Milleschauer, auch erregte ein Trekkingradfahrer  auf Bergabfahrt unsere Aufmerksamkeit.

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## kodak (9. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Bericht, die Werte sehe ja auch vernüftig aus, muss ich mir für das nächste Jahr mal auf die Fahne schreiben ... wird wohl mehr Schieberei als bei euch aber einen Versuch allemal wert ...


----------



## CC. (9. Oktober 2012)

na, mit 'nen Trekkingrad hätte ich mitfahren können. Super Bericht! Danke Euch Beiden.
Grüße ,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,
echt geile Tour und toller Bericht.
Rockhopser ist schon einer und den bekommt man nicht so schnell kaputt. 

So für alle die nicht so viel Power in den Beinen haben hab ich auch noch ne etwas einfachere Runde zum Mückenturm, macht auch Laune und ist nicht so krass.

 @Rockhopser also dann aufs neue Jahr und Danke noch mal für die Links.
Gruß AlterSachse


----------



## Obotrit (17. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bilder und für mich noch teilweise unbekannte Touren. Bin jedes Jahr in Krippen und tobe mich im Elbi aus. Du bringst mich schon in Sommerlaune mit Deinen Fotos. Gruß aus Mecklenburg


----------



## Rockhopser (17. Oktober 2012)

@AlterSachse: Keine Ursache und bis zur nächsten Kundentour! Bzw. werd ich mich bemühen, beim kommenden Malevil eher am Hochwald zu sein 

 @Obotrit: Schön, dass auch Biker anderer Bundesländer hier reinschauen  Viel Spaß schonmal bei deinem nächsten Besuch im Elbtal... Inspiration solltest du ja jetzt genug haben ^^


----------



## Th. (21. Oktober 2012)

_*Schneisenhatz  am Hinteren Buchberg *_

Unlängst hatte ich den Hinteren Buchberg mal im Fotorätsel-Thread erfragt und gleichzeitig leichtsinnig verkündet, demnächst mal dorthin zu touren.
Allerdings öffnete sich kein Zeitfenster für eine Ganztagestour. Zufällig hatte ich aber dort in der Nähe einen Termin, welchen ich um ein paar Stunden ausdehnen konnte  also Rad und Equipment ins Auto und los.


Anfang der 1990er Jahre war ich schon mal dort, eigentlich nur auf einem Trip zum Mt.Keule vorbeigekommen  ich erinnerte mich nur an schnurgerade Forstautobahnen ohne nennenswerten Höhenunterschied, den Feuerwachturm, Wald und nichts mehr...wie sieht es aktuell aus?


Als Basis für einen Kurz/Erkundungstrip bot mir user Lippe 2 auf gpsies diese (Ski-)Tour an  sah an sich nach einem schnellem Ding an. Ansonsten war nicht viel im Internet zu finden...




Der Walberberg war recht schnell erreicht (wobei ich da schon feststellen musste, dass meine Sachsenkartographie Karte nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, auch mein Instinkt war gerade im standby).
Oben gab es einen Wasserhochbehälter mit rostigem Zaun und keinen wirklichen Weiterweg. 





Wo ist der Lippe damals nur runter?




Na versuchen wir es mal...




Also Weg ist anders  irgendwie triftete ich im Gehölz nach links ab und erreichte ich die Schneise 17. Unfahrbar in beiden Richtungen...






Ich schleppte das Rad talwärts und erreichte wieder Lippes Route, folgte dieser, bog aber vorher schon mal ab und erreichte die Schneise 16 nordwestlicher als er und kurz darauf den Mittelberggipfel.




_Um noch eine Erklärung loszuwerden: Ich fahre ohne Lenker-GPS, normalerweise leiten mich Papierkarten, Wegmarkierungen und ein gewisser Instinkt immer sicher durch die Landschaft  für Erkundungen auf so engem Raum ist dieses Navizeugs aber durchaus nützlich, muss ich eingestehen..._  

Nach Südosten lockte ein markierter Weg nach unten. 





Ich fragte mich noch, was das Baumsymbol auf der Markierung bedeutet: Ins Unterholz oder so, jedenfalls fand ich mich dort wieder...




...und musste via Schneise 16 noch mal auf den Mittelberg hoch.
Lippes Westschleife konnte ich wieder nicht folgen  Radschleppen durchs Unterholz war angesagt, keine Ahnung wieviel Meter Schnee liegen müssen, um dort Skifahren zu können...




Ich war jedenfalls froh, die Schneise 15 runter, Flügel G rüber 





und den Sparren recht zügig und problemlos wegrollern zu können.

Ich erreichte die B97:




Schlechtes Omen für Radfahrer?  
Nein, damit macht man auch keine Scherze  dramatische Geschichte, ich hatte davon in der Zeitung gelesen.


Am Wegesrand fiel mir noch eine alte Wegsäule auf




Glauschnitz und Röhrsdorf sind klar  aber Bohra und Krakau? Kein Wunder, sind die doch seit über 60 Jahren verlassen und geschliffen da sie im Truppenübungsplatz und jetzigem Naturschutzreservat Königsbrücker Heide liegen, bzw. lagen. (http://hov.isgv.de/)


Nach einem kurzen B97-Intermezzo gleich wieder nach rechts weg und zum Tagesziel hochgeradelt  der Buchberggipfel!






Es gab sogar fast sowas wie 'ne Aussicht...






Via Schneise 12 hätte man auch den nordwestlichen Berghang downhillen können, aber erstens lag das nicht direkt auf meiner Strecke und zweitens ließ der zuständige Forstbetrieb gerade dort im Tal die Fichtenmopeds knattern...






Ich steuerte an markanten Punkten vorbei... 





...über mehr oder weniger flowige Wege... 


 

 


 
...die Buchberghütte an. 





Gerade neu (wieder)errichtet, Feuerstelle davor und sogar Feuerholz beigestellt...




Als letzter in der Hügelkette sollte der Vordere Buchberg erklommen werden. Dabei verhederte ich mich in den Schneisen und Flügeln vor Ort, mein Instinkt verließ mich vollends und auch die SK-Karte half mir nicht weiter, da diese in dem Bereich auf Wegeinträge verzichtet...
In meiner Not aktivierte ich das Not-GPS und scheiterte wiederum, da auf meinen installierten Karten der Vordere Buchberg nicht verzeichnet war...   





 Ein Elend  der vermeintliche höchste Punkt wurde mir versperrt (ja, an solche Schilder halte ich mich!)...




 ...zu Hause musste ich feststellen, dass ich mich um ein Schneisen-Raster geirrt hatte...

Von meinem Umkehrpunkt, ca. 100m weiter die Schneise 10 lang wäre ich oben gewesen  meine interne Wasserwaage meinte, da würde es abwärts gehen  naja, wer weiß...
Nach einem kurzem Versuch an der Gegenseite des ohnehin falschen Gipfels ging's zurück zur Buchberghütte und via Alter Drei zur Wolfssäule.  




Nach rund einem Vierteljahrtausend scheint das Teil ja nun seine Berechtigung verloren zu haben...




Nun ja, auf dem Rückweg nach Laußnitz war ich zuerst mal froh, dass der Gegenverkehr schön rechts blieb...




Fazit der Unternehmung: Nur was für Fans  das nächste Mal nehme ich den Pilzkorb mit...






Und hier der Vollständigkeit halber der Mitschnitt


----------



## much175 (22. Oktober 2012)

Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, dieses Gefühl, wenn man denkt, dass der Trail doch gleich hier sein müsste^^

Hab heute bei dem fetten Wetter auch etwas öfters auf den Auflöser gedrückt und möchte hier mal ein wenig Werbung für meine schöne Heimat machen  (sind leider alles Händybilder, man verzeihe mir also für die Bildqualität)

Los ging es wie immer in Lichtenberg, wo gleich mal ein schöner Anstieg hoch zur Staumauer auf mich wartete. Oben angekommen wurde ich mit einem sehr schönen Ausblick belohnt. Allerdings mahnt da schon der Burgberg, der heute mehrere Male bezwungen werden wollte... Aber für diesen Moment zählte nur das Wetter und der bunte Wald.












Also ging es weiter über die Staumauer und am Ufer rund um den Berg bis dahinter die Steigung langsam wieder zunahm und auch noch das ein oder andere knackige Stück dabei war. Oben wurde man dafür mit schönen Aussichten und netten Wanderleuten belohnt.






Es warteten zwei schöne Abfahrten, bis ich irgendwann wieder unten an der Buswendeschleife stand und wieder hoch "durfte". Schließlich warten hinter der Staumauer noch jede Menge Abenteuer. Etwas abseits befand sich der Zipfel. Ich bin da schon so oft vorbeigefahren und hatte mir noch keine Zeit genommen, um mir das mal genauer anzuschauen, also musste das heute mit auf die Tagesordnung.






Oben angekommen bekomme ich eine schöne Aussicht auf die Talsperre Lichtenberg und ein Zipfelbuch. Eintragen ist Pflicht 











Danach auf gesattelt und schnur strax hoch zum Köhlertor. Früher hat man hier wohl das Holz dierekt vor Ort verkohlt, weil die Pferde die Stämme bei dem Gefälle nie ins Tal bekommen hätten. Von hier oben hat man einen schönen Blick auf das obere Gimmlitztal und am Horizont kann man Frauenstein erahnen. Und die Bäume *-*











Nachdem ich Dittersbach passiert hatte und mich durch einen kleinen Wald gekämpft hatte, bietet sich ein schöner Blick Richtung SüdWest auf den Erzgebirgskamm. Vor mir liegt Nassau, wo ich wohl oder übel auch noch hoch muss.






Ich bin natürlich auch mit von der Partie, hier das Beweisbild 






Einige Kurbelumdrehungen später sehe ich mich auf dem Top of Nassau. Die Einwohner hier sind echt alle nett, jeder hat gegrüßt und war entspannt drauf. Im Winter muss hier oben die Hölle los sein, wenn ich mir die Parkplätze und das ausgebaute Loipennetz anschaue. Jetzt genieß ich noch kurz den letzten Blick auf Frauenstein und das Gimmlitztal, bevor es die vorerst letzten Höhenmeter durch den Wald geht.



Und endlich geschafft, zum ersten Mal für heute auf dem höchsten Punkt meiner Tour! Ja, dieses Stückchen Erde ist noch mal knapp 200 Meter höher, als der Burgberg mit 621m.






Und weiter geht es auf der Suche des Einstieges der 5. WP der Mad East Enduro von diesem Jahr. Ich hatte schon aus zwei Versuchen gelernt, wo ich, ähnlich wie Th. jeweils eine knappe halbe Stunde quer durch den Wald rennend, den Anfang gesucht hatte. Es hatte dann irgendwann kein Spaß mehr gemacht... Aber heute hab ich meine mobile Telekomunikations- und Multimediaeinrichtung dabei, welche sogar über ein GPS-Empfänger verfügt. Mit deren Hilfe hab ich den Einstieg auf anhieb gefunden! Ich war überglücklich und hab gleich erstmal eine Pause eingelegt. Etwas unscheinbar, und ich musste echt schauen, dass ich mich nicht irgendwo verfahre, aber zum Glück hat sich diese Abfahrt gut in mein Gehirn eingebrannt^^






Unten in Holzhau angekommen heißt es, wieder 200hm hochkurbeln um dann endlich ins eigentliche Gimmlitztal zu kommen. Nach einer kleinen Abfahrt auf einem Rinnenweg werd ich gleich herzlich Willkommen geheißen. Schade das die Händykamera diese Sachen nicht so schön aufnimmt...






Nach einigen Minuten Forstautobahn-Rasen komme ich an der zweiten Rastgelegenheit an, der Weicheltmühle. Hier treffe ich zwei andere MTBler, denen ich noch den besten Weg nach Mulda erkläre. Gemeinsam beschließen wir dann noch, in der Weicheltmühle einzukehren. Eine echte Empfehlung! Hier kann man für günstiges Geld ordentlich essen und genießt ein sehr schönes Ambiente!






Nachdem ich meinen Kuchen vertilgt hatte, ging es dann endlich auf meinen Lieblingstrails im Gimmlitztal hinunter. Vielleicht sind das nicht die herausfordernsten Pfade, aber das Gimmlitztal ist einfach eine ganz andere Welt, in die man hier eintaucht! Es ergab sich zusätzlich noch ein schönes Lichtspiel 






Es ist vielleicht noch gut, zu erwähnen, dass es im Gimmlitztal früher viele Müller gab, so kommt es, dass man verhältnismäßig viele Mühlgräben findet. Zum jährlichen Mühlentag ist hier die Hölle los. Aber es ist echt interessant. Also schauts euch an 






Wie im Märchen^^ Noch schöner wirkt das für mich durch meine gelben Brillengläser 













Dieser gesamte Weg wurde nach dem letzten gewerblichen Müller benannt, der bis ins 20. Jahrhundert hier sein Geld verdient hat. Ich befinde mich jetzt schon an der Illingmühle und der schönste Teil des Trails ist eigentlich schon vorbei.






Hier befindet sich ein altes Sägewerk, in Aktion ist das ganze gigantisch. Heute sieht es aber nicht so aus, als ob es noch eine Führung für mich gibt. Deswegen geht es nach einem Foto zurück auf den Sattel und weiter zurück talwärts.






Ein paar Kilometer weiter findet sich noch ein ehemaliges Mühlengebäude, welches zu einer Jungendherberge umgebaut wurde. Hier startet auch noch mal ein kleiner Trail, bei welchem man aber ordentlich treten muss. Dafür wird er aber auch verdammt flowig 






Noch ein typischer Gimmlitztalblick:






Ein paar Meter weiter findet sich noch eine Ruine eines alten Pochwerkes. Auch hier gibt es wieder sehr viele interessante Info-Tafeln, aber langsam neigt sich die Sonne dem Horizont entgegen. Für mich höchste Eisenbahn, weiter zu fahren.






OK, ein Bild von der gesamten Anlage muss noch...






Und eine viertelstunde später werde ich erlöst, die Gimmlitz erreicht die Vorsperre.






Und so sitzte ich zum letzten mal für heute in einem Anstieg und kurbel mich so langsam nach oben. Die Farben sind einfach der Hammer.






Oben angekommen treffe ich bekannte Gesichter aus unserer Gemeinde und komme genau püntktlich zum Sonnenuntergang. Schade nur, dass der hinter den Bäumen ist. Egal, so sieht das auch schön aus 











Die beiden waren noch so nett und haben noch ein Bild von mir gemacht






Und der Gipfelbucheintrag darf natürlich nicht fehlen^^






Nun hieß es aber, rein in die Ritterrüstung und schnellstmöglich runter ins Tal. Manche Passagen waren echt grenzwertig dunkel, aber trotzdem lief mein Ross brav gen Tal.
Unten gab es noch einen letzten Blick zurück zum Tor des Gimmlitztales und dann ging es aber auch schon nach Hause.






Fazit des Tages:

Touren müssen nicht immer MONSTRO sein, um länger im Gedächtnis zu bleiben^^

Wer mal in der Region ist, und noch mehr Sachen kennen lernen will, kann sich ja mal melden 


ride on


----------



## Th. (26. Oktober 2012)

Wiedermal so ein kurzes Zeitfenster von ein paar Stunden zwischendurch  da musste ich noch mal aufs Rad bevor der Winter kommt. In den Fokus geriet die Gegend oberhalb von Diesbar Seußlitz, der Golkwald.
Ein, zwei vorherige Wanderbesuche mit der Familie hatten vielversprechende Wege und Pfade offenbart, größtenteils in OSM nicht verzeichnet.
Das Auto trug mich und Rad bis zum Jägerheim Löbsal. Zuerst sollte der höchste Punkt des Gebietes  die Golkspitze  besucht werden. Reichlich unspektakulär gings drüber oder vorbei, ein Gipfel war irgendwie nicht zu erkennen. Da verpasst man sicher nichts, erwartet hatte ich davon auch nicht viel.









Soweit die Pflicht  jetzt begann die Kür. 
Noch etwas unscheinbar von der Golkspitze runter...





...kurzer Schlenker zu den Heidengräbern und schön sanft hinab zum Talhaus. 




Kurz die Straße hoch und einfach mal rechts in den Wald und wieder links  immer nur der Nase nach. Geloggt ist nicht allzu viel und meine 1:50 000 Wanderkarte hilft hier auch nichts. 





Wie weit kann man eigentlich in 10s bis zum ersten Selbstauslöserbild bergauf sprinten?




Na bitte, geht doch...
Zugegeben, ich war schon reichlich am transpirieren nach den vielen Fotos und so rollte ich gemütlich den Leitenweg wieder rauf auf die Höhe, wusste auch sofort, dass ich dort unbedingt noch mal runterfahren muss. 
Zuerst verleitete mich aber die Abfahrt nach Nieschütz:




















Vielleicht bin ich ja nach der Enttäuschung am Buchberg zu subjektiv  diese Abfahrt ist aber genial. Superflow, S0-S1 (wegen teilweise sandigem Untergrund versteckt unter Laub), hätte noch deutlich länger sein können...
Ich wählte irgendeinen Weg wieder nach oben  entdeckte mit Erstaunen noch die Wiege des Vugelbeerbaam-Liedes 




und steuerte den Leitenweg an. 




Bilder gibt es davon keine  ich konnte/wollte einfach nicht anhalten unterwegs! Ganz flowig - ohne technische Anforderungen...einfach laufen lassen...

An der Elbe (voraus die Goldkuppe)




Der zweite Pflichtpunkt war die Goldkuppe  entspannt wurde an Jan Ulrichs (der hat wirklich nur ein l) Weinberg vorbei via Weißer Mauer wieder an Höhe gewonnen




Hinter Radewitz boten sich nach beiden Seiten interessante Abfahrten an








ich wollte aber nun doch noch sehen, was es mit der Heinrichsburg (hinter der Goldkuppe  Foto bei dem Nebelnieselwetter erspare ich euch...) auf sich hat.








Die anschließende Abfahrt nach Seußlitz begann zwar schnittig  hatte sogar was City-Downhill mäßiges  endete für mich aber dann doch im Stufengewirr.




Mittlerweile schloss sich so langsam mein Zeitfenster...also Seußlitzer Grund hoch bis Laubach und zum Auto, so der spontane Plan.

Moment,




wenn hier schon die Alten gingen, will ich mich hier auch hochzwingen...
(Tanztee hat angefangen zu reimen  das habt ihr nun davon...)




Kurz vor Radewitz konnte ich dann dem Brummochsenloch nicht widerstehen....








Notfalls könnte ich ja anschließend schnell die Straße hochfahren  wie gesagt, das Zeitfenster...
Allerdings ist Straße uncool und ich fühle mich da immer so schlapp  also Alternative:












Nach der Schönen Aussicht (die bei schönem Wetter wirklich schön ist) konnte ich noch hervorragend nach Löbsal singletrailen und somit gerade noch so den Zeitplan einhalten.

Fazit:


----------



## tanztee (26. Oktober 2012)

Eins kann ich Dir erzählen:
in Diesbar war ich auch schon trailen.

Da ist ja nicht viel Volk
im Walde namens Golk.

Danke schön für Deine Zeilen, 
nun muß ich wohl von dannen eilen.





Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (26. Oktober 2012)

*lol
Gut Ihr Beiden! Aber nicht, daß der Fred hier noch zum Reimwettstreit mutiert. Da kann ich nämlich nicht mithalten...


----------



## tanztee (19. Dezember 2012)

_Der gute, alte Tourenfred. Zum Schluß wurde nur noch gereimt, aber nicht berichtet. Fährt denn niemand mehr? Sind alle verschollen?_

(Zitat aus dem "Wo bin ich Fred")

@ CC.

DAS kann ich so nicht stehen lassen 

Kram, such, pust, hust! Da isser ja. Der Tourenfred. 

*Während andere im Warmen in Fotos schwelgen
kämpfen durch den Schnee sich meine Felgen ... !* 

Nimm das!

Dann musste ich auch meinen selbstgebastelten Klapphobo aus V2A ausprobieren ... wieder mal im Dunkeln:





Kein Blitz, 300 Lezyne Lumen.

Er lebt!!!


----------



## CC. (20. Dezember 2012)

Funktioniert doch 
Fein, fein. Mehr davon!
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (22. Dezember 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Mehr davon!


Du willst es  - Du kriegst es!

Zwischen Matsch und - äh - Matsch gab es doch tatsächlich einen Tag mit, tja, gefrorenem Matsch 

Also aufs Rad geschwungen und Richtung

Poisenwald und Rabenauer Marktsteig 

gekurbelt!

Zum Warmwerden geht es erstmal die Bernhardtstraße rauf und an der sanierten Urandeponie vorbei nach Boderitz.
Wir erreichen das Erholungszielgebiet:





In Boderitz begrüßen uns blühende Landschaften 





Ja, was! DA lugt doch der schlaue Bausparfuchs hervor:





Es grüßt der Marienschacht, an sich eine schöne Aussicht ins Elbtal.





Welchen Radweg wählen wir heute? Hinweis:






Die Radverkehrsinfrastruktur erregt mein Interesse. Sorry, Berufskrankheit 
Jedenfalls - das mit den _gerundeten_ Kurven üben wir noch, gelle? Ich gebe mein Bestes und versetze das Hinterrad in perfekter 90 Grad Manier 





(Anm: rein planerisch hätte es ein gemeinsamer F/R-Weg auch getan, zumal die Gehwegbreite jenseits von Gut und Böse ist.)

Nach diesem Techniktraining geht es ganz schlicht auf dem Radweg nach Hänichen. Da fahren wir heute lang:





Kurze Zeit später zweigt ein schmaler Pfad zu einer alten Bogenbrücke ab und ich gelange zum Marktweg.





Besser als gedacht gelange ich zum Steinernen Tisch im Poisenwald.





Diesen will ich seiner Bestimmung als Rastpunkt gemäß nutzen und mich mit warmen Essen verwöhnen 





Alles nötige ist auf dem Bild zu sehen! UL-Trekking-Freaks wissen Bescheid. Für alle anderen die Google-Stichworte: MYOG, Caldera-Cone, Pepsi-Stove, Freezer-Bag-Cooking 

Hier hat der Fernsehkoch von IBC-Cusine schon was vorbereitet:





In dieser Apparatur wird mittels eines selbstgebastelten Spiritusbrenners (aus alten Aludosen) nun das Wasser erhitzt:





Leider war mein Aludosenbrenner # 4  irgenwie suboptimal in das Gesamtsystem integriert, aber getestet wird IRL (In Real Life) und nicht zu Hause auf der Terasse! Zumindest war das Wasser heiß genug zum Fertignudeln und Instantkaffee zubereiten.
Fazit: Kaffee on Tour ist voll der Bringer (nicht dass ich süchtig nach der braunen Brühe wäre, neeeeein  ), aber aus der Tüte futtern ist nicht so meins. 

Gestärkt geht es ganz passabel auf Forswegen weiter.





Erneut auf dem Marktweg bzw. Rabenauer Marktsteig, kann man im Dunst nur die fernen Berge erahnen. Da rollt er dahin:





Ein Tälchen lockt mich seitwärts und da wird es zum Wintersport, das Biken. Der Schnee bremst tüchtig, aber die mittlerweile gefrorenen Fußtrampelspuren schicken mich in den seitwärtigen Schnee. 





Die Rabenauer Mühle wird erreicht. Keine Ahnung, was so viele Autos auf dem Forstweg zu suchen haben, jedenfalls ist dadurch der Weg im Rabenauer Grund schön "geglättet":





Einen kleinen Ausflug zur "Badestelle" gönne ich mir. Da lockt das kühle,erfrischend  Naß:






Ein einsames Rad grüßt aus dem Rabenauer Grund 





_Ob es taut, friert oder schneit- 
zum Biken sind wir jederzeit bereit! _

SCNR 

Viele  wünscht Euch der tanztee!

Ride on!


----------



## Th. (24. Dezember 2012)

...und der tanztee fährt und fährt und fährt...
Ob er mitbekommen hat, dass heute Weihnachten ist? 
Irgendwie habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass Weihnachten alljährlich so eine Art familiärer Weltuntergang ist.
Ich wünsche euch allen deshalb noch ein schönes ruhiges Fest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele Touren(berichte) im neuen Jahr.

Und, um es nicht zu vergessen:

_Bericht gibt's heute wieder kein' -
ist's doch kein Grund zum traurig sein.
Mein Rad ist nämlich grad' zerlegt
damit's der Weihnachtsmann mir pflegt.
So dass ich wieder starten kann
im Frühling hold durch Wies' und Tann..._


----------



## CC. (25. Dezember 2012)

dichten tut's net, aber reimen schon )
Allen schöne Feiertage!
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## firlie (28. Dezember 2012)

*Hallo Biker und Poeten,*
nach einem halben Jahr stiller Teilhaberschaft an euren Berichten, will ich ab heut mal meinen "Senf" dazutun. Hoffe durch die neue "Würze" kommt der Geschmack auf`s Biken wieder und die Dichterei lässt ein bischen nach. Zu meinem Debüt soll keine Langatmigkeit aufkommen und deshalb gibt`s nur einen Kurzbericht ohne 122... Fotos.
Habe mich am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag auf mein "Bergrad" geschwungen und vorausschauend eine Route gewählt, die größtenteils über Forst-und Waldwege ging. Genutzt hat es wenig, denn geworden ist daraus die :

*Matschtour zum Hohburkersdorfer Blick*​ 
Die ganze Sache ist ne abgespeckte Version meiner Hausrunde, die ich eigentlich oft fahre. Im nächsten Sommer gibt`s dann den vollen Trail mit sonnigen Bildern.
Hier die einfache Tour als GPS + Karte:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oxjgkoyihcvypkzc​ 

Matsch, Eis + Schneereste auf den Wegen und alles schwammig. Ein richtiger _"Flow"_ wollte nicht aufkommen. Hier auf der _"Alten_ _Hohburkersdorfer Straße",_ nach dem ersten Drittel der Strecke, ging die Schinderei richtig los. Es blubberte, gluckste und plätscherte von allen Seiten und kurze Zeit später auch von oben.







 
Auf 370 m Höhe und kurz vor dem Ziel gab`s dann das. Also war Schiebung angesagt.






 
Lohn der Mühe und eigentliches Ziel, der _"Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick". _Das Glück hatte mich anscheinend doch nicht verlassen, denn gerade zur Fotosession kam kurz die Sonne durch die dichten Wolken.






 
Im Frühjahr sieht`s so aus:






 
Rückweg!
Auf der _"Viehtreibe"_ zwischen Stürza und Helmsdorf stand diese _Monsterwehe_ am Wegesrand.






 
Zubringer zum _"Leihermühlenweg"_ bei Dittersbach.
Schnee und Eis sind fast überwunden, die Schlammfront hat mich wieder.


 


 
So, _Schweinchen Schmutzig _ist zu Hause.
Was wird wohl die Familie sagen ???






 

Ihr werdet nun denken: "_Alter Jammersack, da haben wir schon schlimmeres erlebt !"_
Jaja, ich auch!!!
Ändert aber nichts und macht des Erlebte nicht besser!
*Fazit:*
Tagesziel war die Aufzeichnung der Route mit GPS. Paar Bilder sind geschossen und der Weihnachtsbraten ist auch wieder weg.
Letztlich war`s kein Vergnügen und ich werd wohl für`s weitere mein Rennrad favorisieren.​ 
Unheimlich aufgewertet *hätte *die Tour natürlich der *hier* viel umworbene *"Klapphobo aus V2A"*, aber _"wünsch dir was"_ ist Gott sei Dank, vorbei.​ 
*Biker`s,*
wenn ich darf, demnächst hier ein oder zwei Berichte von 2012. Vielleicht ist für jemanden ein lohnendes Ziel dabei.​ 
Gute Fahrt nach 2013 und Open Trails !!!
Gruß, firlie​


----------



## CC. (28. Dezember 2012)

firlie schrieb:


> *...*Das Glück hatte mich anscheinend doch nicht verlassen, denn gerade zur Fotosession kam kurz die Sonne durch die dichten Wolken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, wenn das mal kein Grund ist, auch bei dem Wetter dahin zu fahren...


> *Biker`s,*
> wenn ich darf, demnächst hier ein oder zwei Berichte von 2012. Vielleicht ist für jemanden ein lohnendes Ziel dabei.


Ja, BITTE!




> _ Mir ham das alles ooch hier bei uns !"_


Wie recht Du doch hast 

Grüße vom Rennradtrip,
CC.​


----------



## Th. (1. Januar 2013)

Im ersten Post dieses Threads verlinkte Tanztee den Beitrag Das Prinzip Hausrunde.
Daraus möchte ich mal zitieren:


> Jeder hat sie, jeder braucht sie, und sie macht jeden glücklich. Die  Rede ist nicht etwa von einer Frau, sondern von der Hausrunde.
> (...)
> Dabei ist völlig egal ob es sich um eine Hochschiebe-runtershredde Aktion hinterm Haus oder eine CC-Tour handelt.
> 
> Was  eine Hausrunde ausmacht? Man kennt sie in- und auswendig, ist sie schon  mit zig Freunden und bei jedem Wetter gefahren, verbindet jede Menge  schöne Erinnerungen mit ihr. Sie liegt direkt hinter der Haustür, lässt  sich noch schnell nach Feierabend und bevor die Sonne ganz untergeht  abfahren, weil man jede Kurve kennt kann man es richtig laufen lassen.


Wie wahr...

So konnte ich wider Erwarten um den Jahreswechsel noch jeweils eine Stunde radfahren.

Seht selbst:







Hoppla, da wurde doch schnell mal der Trail geharvestert...

...geht aber weiter...







Gerade als ich anbetracht der Temperatur überlegte eine Obertrikotage abzulegen, kamen mir ein paar MTBer entgegen - der eine in kurzen Hosen. 
Ja, die Wahl war sicher nicht die Schlechteste...




Am Sonnenhang...

...und gegenüber:
















Manche werden es erkennen - manche nicht. Ist alles auf engsten Raum in der Jungen Heide nördlich Dresdens...
...und eh' man sich versieht ist man wieder hinter den Schranken der Stadt:




Den Neujahrstag begann ich wie viele andere am Spitzhaus Radebeul - nur bissel anders motiviert und auch motorisiert:




Aha, im letzten Jahr bekam ein Trail Verhaltensregeln aufgedrückt:



(Die Birke ist übrigens jetzt weg)

...ein anderer wurde mit Stufen beglückt: 



(13-Brücken-Weg)

und dann gabs sogar für mich einen neuen Weg:



- bin ich komischerweise noch nie gefahren...





Fazit: Wie immer sehr schön - und vielleicht habe ich dann im wirklichen Frühjahr mal wieder mehr als eine Stunde Zeit.

Allen Schreibern, Lesern und Tourern ein erfolgreiches und vorallem unfallfreies Jahr.


----------



## kodak (2. Januar 2013)

... das hoffen wir doch das du dann mehr Zeit hast  ... konnte ja alle Fotos zuordnen nur Bild 3 (von oben) bin ich ratlos :-( ... Brückenweg ist seit 3 Monaten so schön ausgebaut und die Harvester waren im Dezember zu Besuch, muss allerdings sagen das es dem Wald auch gut tut mal ein wenig ausgeräumt zu sein ... also erbitte Angaben zu Bild 3 (weit kann es ja nicht sein, nur irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl es noch nie erblickt zu haben ... der Weg den du neu gefunden hast ist wirklich schön, früher war er von oben noch versteckter, als da auch noch Wald stand, von unten ist er ja kaum ersichtlich (zum Glück)


----------



## tanztee (2. Januar 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> *Hallo Biker und Poeten,*
> (snip)
> und die Dichterei lässt ein bischen nach
> (snap)



Och nööö! 
Einen hab ich noch 

Im Tourenfred sich nichts mehr regt
Th.s Fahrrad ist komplett zerlegt.
Er nur schnell im IBC-Forum stoppt - 
tanztee (*) ihn mit Tourenberichten foppt!
Die Winterruhe ist wie hinweggefegt.

(*) und andere, aber das hätte mein Versmaß zerstört.
Kenner wissen es: er hat sich an einem Limerick versucht.




firlie schrieb:


> wenn ich darf, demnächst hier ein oder zwei Berichte von 2012. Vielleicht ist für jemanden ein lohnendes Ziel dabei.



Nur zu! Prosa reicht!

Ach ja, ich fahre auch ein wenig herum, aber zur Zeit nichts, was sich für einen längeren Bericht lohnt:





Ein kleiner, feiner Trail ... später dann - Tourenfredpoesie:





(Unterm Aufkleber: Ein Blick von hier / Du wirst sehn)

Und am Umkehrpunkt der Tour - TaTaaa! - eine überwältigende Aussicht fesselt den Betrachter:





Für 2013 wünscht Euch der tanztee bessere Perspektiven 

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## urvi (3. Januar 2013)

@ kodak

Das ist so ganz grob gesagt zwischen Sternweg und Baumwiese, ca. hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?client=o...a=X&ei=wVTlUOX0LYngtQbXtYDYDQ&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAA



Mich würden ja die Bilder "Sonnenhang.." und "..und gegenüber" interessieren.
Bin mir dort nicht wirklich sicher.

Der wunderbare "achterbahnartige" vom vorletzten Bild ist auch andersrum gut geeignet, alle Abfahrten an dem Hang nacheinander abzugrasen, ohne erst "jedesmal" hintenrum den Schlenker via Ginsterweg zu machen (wenn man nur im Lößnitzgrund bleiben will).


urvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (4. Januar 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*
Schlage vor, diesen Thread mit dem Kürzel: _*"*Tourenberichte* ... mit hohem literarischem Wert*"_ zu versehen. Wir haben dadurch bestimmt mehr Clicks und vielleicht wird ja `einer`von _Bohlen_ oder _M.R.Ranicki_ entdeckt!
_"Versmaß", "Limerick", "Prosa" ..._muss gleich auf den Spitzboden rauf und das "Literatur in Übersichten" aus Schulzeiten vorkramen. Oder kann einer Nachhilfe leisten???

​ 
*Silvestertour*​ 
Mal ne` kleine Einlage!
Bin am letzten Tag des Jahres 2012 hier "rumgegurkt": http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zurcjwymspcbesvz​ 
Habs in den letzten 2 Jahren MTB-Fahrerei nicht in die Heide geschafft (vorher nur Rennrad), obwohl ich nur 5 km bis dahin habe 
(... Schande über mich...!). 
Ich war überwältigt, was an Mulden, Tälern, Sandhügeln und Trails dort alles im Walde steht. Die Prießnitz kenne ich nur als kleines Bächlein bei Rossendorf und ...ja, man kann es richtig krachen lassen!
Anvisiertes Ziel war der Heller und die 2 Halden. Also mein_"etrex30" _auf Routing und los!​ 
auf dem  "Großerkmannsdorfer Berg", Blick Richtung Lausitzer Gebirge.


 
die "Prießnitz", (....isse nich schööön!!!)


 


*...in des Tale tiefem Grunde*
*sich Eis und Schnee noch fand...*​_Oh mein Gott ...firlie (!), jetze hat`s dich ooch erwischt !!!_

*



*​ 

LASS ES KRACHEN !!!


 
Traurig ! Ob sich hier noch mal was tut?


 

So, ich sehe schon, den Rest schaffe ich nicht mehr. Morgen dann einen versprochenen Tourentipp.
Gute Nacht!​


----------



## firlie (5. Januar 2013)

*Hallo Biker ! *
      ("Part 2")

Mein versprochener Tipp für alle, die auf (großes) Panorama stehen. Schönes, klares Wetter ist dafür natürlich vorausgesetzt!
Also: wollte schon immer mal wissen, wer auf dem _Tanzplan _so tanzt ("tanztee" vielleicht ???). Von einem Wander-Urgestein hatte ich den Hinweis auf den Weifberg. Also ran an den PC und nen Track zusammengebastelt.
Rausgekommen und danach per GPS aufgezeichnet (leicht bearbeitet) ist das hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pdekvffciqpsogpt

Rugiswalde dürfte als Skigebiet ein Begriff sein und von dort geht`s zur Sebnitzer Straße. Dann hoch zum _Gerstenberg_ und auf einem super Trail ins Tal nach Sebnitz. Da durch, auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch und da seht ihr dann:

Sebnitz im Tal






weiter auf dem _Dr.Alfred Meiche Weg_. Blick hier nach Ottendorf bei Sebnitz







vor dem Wachberg gibt`s erstmal noch ne Schiebe/Tragestrecke. Oben dann, das erste Panorama.
Hier, der Blick Richtung Weifberg mit Turm







weiter geht`s auf einem schönen Trail Richtung Weifberg, den ihr irgendwann so vor euch seht:








lasst euch den Turm nicht entgehen (frei zugänglich) !!!








Auf den Aussichtstürmen von Weifberg und Tanzplan habt ihr unvergessliche 360° Panoramen, die sich mit der Knipse nicht annähernd festhalten lassen. Hier ein Schneebergblick.











Der Eintritt zum Turm auf dem Tanzplan kostet (glaube ich), 50 Cent. Das könnt ihr im Restaurant nebenan bezahlen und dort auch essen/trinken.







Habt ihr Euch an Leib und Seele gestärkt, gibt`s nochmals einen tollen Downhill hinunter nach Sebnitz.
*Achtung! Hobelt die Wanderer nicht weg !!!*

Grenzabfertigung gibt`s nicht mehr, man weiß aber sofort wo Tschechien beginnt. Wer will, kann hier ne` Tasche und anderen Kram kaufen.







Über Nieder/Obereinsiedel in Tschechien, geht`s auf diesem Weg zurück nach Rugiswalde. Der Weg ist hier nicht ersichtlich, den gibt`s aber!







So, bin mir eigentlich zu 99% sicher, die Route außerhalb des Nationalparkes gelegt zu haben. Wenn es einer besser weiß, bin ich gern für Kritik offen. Sollte sich jemand wundern das "gpsies.com" die Tour nach Tschechien und dazu noch nach _Decin_ verlegt, bin ich gern zu einem Feedback bereit. Habe darauf aber keinen Einfluß!

Jetzt brauche ich noch Hilfe!!!
Bin oft im Grenzgebiet (und in Tschechien selber) unterwegs und dort hat jeder 2te ne Bestie von Hund. Es kann jahrelang gut gehen, aber irgendwann hängt einem so ein Vieh an der Wade.
So geschehen in 11/2012 (bei mir).
Hab in einem Beitrag von einem _"Dog Dazer" _gelesen. Funktioniert irgendwie mit Wellen, die nur der Hund wahrnimmt und dann abhaut !?
Hat jemand Erfahrung oder einen anderen Tipp ?

Alles Gute für 2013
       Gruß, firlie


----------



## der12te (5. Januar 2013)

In Rumänien habe wir uns mit Pfefferspray bewaffnet, das hat geholfen.


----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2013)

firlie, Du hast Leben gerettet. In diesen unfahrbaren, grauen, nassen, uninspirierenden und zudem schwer deprimierenden Wintertagen so schöne Bilder mit prosaischem Bericht - da muß ich Dir ein Kompliment aussprechen - das belebt Radler, zumindest mich 

Die Tour über den Tanzplan muß schon eine Weile her sein. Das Restaurace hatte bei meinem Besuch im Mai schon zu. Der Turm stand offen. Aber oben war ich nicht, weil ich kein Schloß fürs Radl mithatte.

Gpsies hat gerade Sonntagspause :-( Hätte gerne grad den TRack angeschaut.

Ich hätte gerne das zusammengesetzte 360° Panoramabild von einem der Aussichtstürme )))

Das mit der Hofewiese ist echt traurig. Habe an den Gasthof, das Freibad und eine spezielle Adresse sehr angenehme Erinnerungen *ach
Das schöne Langebrück hatte mal 3 Tankstellen und 5 Bäcker und florierenden Fremdenverkehr. Aber das war schon vor meiner Zeit.

Viele Grüße,
CC.

*ich werde mich auch weiterhin nicht an der Dichterei beteiligen. Bohlen oder Reich-Dingnitzki ist als Androhung schon die Höchststrafe. Aber macht nur, Ihr werdet schon sehen


----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2013)

btw: Pfefferspray mußt Du schon ausklickbar am Lenker auf der richtigen Seite haben, damit Du es im richtigen Moment einsetzen kannst.
Ich hab zweimal auf so Köter draufgetreten, Kleinere halt. Aber bei den großen Schäferhunden auf der böhmischen Seite hatte ich die Hosen auch ziemlich voll.
Normal mag ich Hunde und ich versuche immer, mit beruhigender Stimme unhektisch weiterzuradeln. Sie sollen mit ihrem Gebelle auch ihren Erfolg haben....
*aufHolzklopf


----------



## firlie (6. Januar 2013)

*Hallo CC. und alle anderen!*

Wetter besch... , sonst wäre jetzt noch keine Antwort da.
_Tanzplan_ war am 3.10.2012, die hatten da offen.
*Thema Fotos*: wäre gern ein richtig guter "Knipser". Aber eine oder zwei Sachen gehen nur, neben Familie, Beruf und Häuschen, also fehlt mir schlichtweg die Zeit. Die gemachten Bilder waren eigentlich nur fürs private Fotobuch, bis ich mich "hierfür" entschlossen habe.
Habe das tatsächlich mit dem Panorama versucht an dem Tag (Panorama-Modus), später aber wieder gelöscht, weil: wie setzte ich alles wieder zusammen, wie bekomme ich`s dann ins Netz oder auf ein richtig gutes Foto und vor allem, wem zeig ich`s? Die meisten haben keinen Blick dafür (obwohl sie es behaupten) und die, die das wirklich interresiert, schauen sich`s in _*ECHT*_ an!
*Thema Hunde*: Bin auch eher der Tierfreund.
Sowas, wie auf der Abfahrt vom Pirschken habe ich allerdings noch nicht erlebt. Drei, vier Häuser unterhalb des Berges. Erstes Haus, ich schaue dahin, sehe den Schäferhund, er sieht mich.Um nicht zu provozieren, halte ich an. Da ist er auch schon da und hat mich. Das waren vielleichteicht 2-3 Sekunden, da kriegste deinen Pfefferspray nicht zu fassen. Deshalb die Frage nach dem "Dog Dazer".
*Thema Gpsies:* geht, zumindest bei mir.

_Danke für die Blumen_ und schönen Sonntag!
                     Gruß firlie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2013)

@_firlie_,
die Tanzplangegend ist wirklich Klasse - bin dort auch gern unterwegs.


----------



## firlie (14. Januar 2013)

*Hallo Biker!*
Hatte eigentlich nicht vor, jede Woche was zu posten, aber aus aktuellem Anlass, muss ich das folgende noch bringen!

*"Vorspiel"*​Nach den deprimierenden Niesel - Regen - Sauwetter - Tagen der letzten Woche, habe ich am Freitag der _"Schönen Höhe"_ und dem _"Quellenberg"_  bei Dittersbach/Dürrröhrsdorf meine Reverenz erwiesen.Bei herrlichem Schneefall(treiben) ging`s durch den Karswald über die B6, wo mir dieser Schneebruch im Wege stand:​ 




​ 

bei "_Geibelts Mühle"_ weiter über die Wesenitz:​ 




​ 

unterhalb des Quellenberges traf ich diese beiden Freunde:​ 




​ 

auf dem _Quellenberg_, tiefster Winter:​ 




​ 

Ziel erreicht, die _"Schöne Höhe" _:​ 




​ 

Das Kräftemessen mit Schnee und eisigem Wind, sowie der gefallene Schnee in der Nacht zum Samstag, verlangten nach: *"Ich will mehr!"*
Und irgendwann Samstag in der Nacht (auf Arbeit) kam mir der Geistesblitz, den ich am Sonntag in die Tat umgesetzt habe.
Ich möchte`s mal so betiteln:​ 
*"Ach, wie ist der Winter schön"*
*- eine Tour auf offiziellen Wegen durch den Nationalpark -*​ 
Noch vor einer Woche würde ich jeden belächelt haben, der mir diese _"einfache Tour" _vorgeschlagen hätte.
GPS und Karte hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=muwizijmyqjjbqov​ 
Bei Minus 7°C ging`s in Bad Schandau die Kirnitzschtalstraße aufwärts, zum _Lichtenhainer Wasserfall_:​ 




​ 

weiter bis zum Abzweig: _Alte Straße/Kuhstall_:​ 




​ 

und natürlich bischen "eirich" zum _Kuhstall_ hoch:​ 




​ 

das markante Felsentor. Heute bin ich der erste und ganz allein:​ 




​ 

Lohn der Schinderei hier hoch, sind wunderbar winterliche Impressionen:​ 




​ 


 




​ 

Abfahrt zurück auf die _Kirnitzschtalstraße_ und weiter rauf bis zur _Felsenmühle._ Von dort, über traumhaft verschneite Wege ....

_Zeughausstraße:_​ 




​ 
_Dietrichsgrund:_​ 




​ 

_unterer Affensteinweg:_​ 




​ 

_"Hohe Liebe"_​ 




​ 

am _Zahnsgrund/Ostrau_ spuckt mich die Traumlandschaft wieder aus:​ 




​ 

und in _Postelwitz auf der "172"_ gibt`s zum Abschluss diesen markanten Blick:​ 




​ 

*Fazit:*
Habe verzweifelt nach irgendwelchen Super-super-super-lativen für diese Tour gesucht und nicht gefunden. Das Erlebnis wird für mich lange Zeit nicht 
"zu toppen" sein.
Streckenmäßig spielt sich die ganze Sache natürlich auf breiten Wanderwegen,  der Kirnitzschtalstraße und einem kleinen Stückchen Bundestraße ab. Aber das bedeutet  kein Minus. Ich denke, wer ein bischen Blick für die Landschaft hat, kommt hier voll auf seine Kosten. Außerdem gibt`s ne` Menge Abfahrten mit einigen Wellen drin, wo man selbst im Winter  "springen" kann. Die "Abfahrten" wollen aber erarbeitet sein (Kuhstall: an einer Stelle bis über 22%). Ich kann versichern, es herrschten eisige Temperaturen von -7°C, die ganze Zeit! Langes Shirt und eine Rad-Winterjacke waren obenrum ALLES, was ich anhatte. Habe die ganze Strecke nicht einmal gefroren - soviel zu den "Uphills" !!!
Im Sommer werden natürlich ne` Menge Wanderer unterwegs sein, aber bekanntlich: "der frühe Vogel ....".​ 
Also auf, ihr müden Biker, raus auf den Trail! ​ 
@* Th.* warum haste denn das tolle Foto ("Blick vom Weifbergturm") gelöscht? Ich denke: sowas trägt doch dazu bei, dass man Lust auf ein lohnendes Ziel bekommt, egal ob`s erwandert (oder sonstwas) ist !!!​ 
 Grüße 
 - firlie -​


----------



## der12te (14. Januar 2013)

Schöner Bericht und super Bilder! 
Die Anfahrt bewältigst Du mit ÖPNV? Wenn ja, cool!


----------



## CC. (14. Januar 2013)

Wow! Was im Sommer minder interessant ist, entwickelt sich im Winter zum Höhepunkt.
Kompliment für die Entscheidung (diese Tour an diesem Tag), und vorallem für die Bilder (mit Selbstauslöser?)
Grüße,
CC.

...und schön, wenn wenigstens einer sich bei den Radwegen im Nationalpark auskennt *schäm


----------



## tanztee (17. Januar 2013)

@firlie : Jetzt kaufst Du mir hier in meinem Thread echt den Schneid ab  Aber das Dichten lass ich mir nicht nehmen:

Sind die Straßen freigetaut, 
der tanztee sich aufs Fahrrad traut  

Tataaaa!

Eine gemütliche Runde in den Sonnenuntergang hinein war der Plan. Die freigetauten Straßen entlang ging es erstmal zum Kesselgrund:





Da konnte ich nicht anders:

Warum denn zu Hause hocken,
wenn verschneite Trails dich locken?

Richtung Kaitzbach und einen Weg nach Bodenbach (bzw. westlich davon), alles gut zu fahren.
Grins:





Auf dem GPS tauchen Felskanten auf. Etwa eine mir unbekannte Aussicht? Ein Pfad leitet mich in einen ehemaligen Steinbruch. Den Müll und Grünschnitt denke ich mir mal jetzt weg und beschließe spontan, etwas Ausgleichssport zur Pedaliererei zu treiben.

Tanztee in "eisigen Höhen":





In der Nähe der Possendorfer Windmühle beginnt die "blaue Stunde" und ich blicke Richtung Babisnauer Pappel.





Vor dem Nachtflug checke ich noch die lichttechnische Ausrüstung.





Nachdem ich neulich feiertags schon mal im Dunkeln auf dem Aussichtsturm an der Babisnauer Pappel war, schaffe ich es diesmal im, äh, Halbdunklen 





Die namensgebende Schwarzpappel im letzten Büchsenlicht:





Dann geht es im weiten Bogen über Bärenklause zu einem Trail zum Hummelfels. Ein Felssporn über dem Lockwitztal mit netter Aussicht, soweit man das im Dunkeln erahnen kann.
Weiter geht es über schmale Trails und Forstwege im "Kurwegenetz", man spürt schon förmlich die gesunde Wirkung.





Jetzt ist es endgültig duster. Ich gelange zu einer Erhebung namens Trutsch und fahre einen Spiralweg hinauf. Da glühen nicht die Alpen, sondern unser Dräääsdn:





Mein Superschleichweg Richtung Torna an der Lehmgrube (?) vorbei endet an irgendwelchen übermannshohen Toren und Zäunen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es von hinten an einen Baumarktparkplatz zu gelangen und hab die Nase voll von "Abkürzungen". So tue ich mir noch ein paar Kilometer Radwege an und gelange so nach Hause.

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## firlie (18. Januar 2013)

*Endlich !!!! Der Chef höchstselbst!*

Fürchtete schon ne "One Man Show".
Super, dass du es auf`s Rad geschafft hast, da werden die "Verschen" gern verziehen.
Mein Favorit ist natürlich _"Tanztee in eisigen Höhen". _Wie weit biste denn gekommen?
Ansonsten, schön geschrieben, so kennt man dich ....
_" lichterdergrossstadt" = _großes Kino (bitte größer !)
Hoffe(n), es gibt bis zum nächsten Jahreswechsel vieeeel mehr davon.
Grüße
-_firlie-_


----------



## CC. (18. Januar 2013)

> Da gühen nicht die Alpen, sondern unser Dräääsdn


Dräääsdnglüüüün


----------



## tanztee (18. Januar 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist natürlich _"Tanztee in eisigen Höhen". _Wie weit biste denn gekommen?


Na so gewaltige 1 m über den Boden 
Kameraperspektive ist alles 



firlie schrieb:


> _" lichterdergrossstadt" = _großes Kino (bitte größer !)







Zuhause habe ich mit Entsetzen und Erschrecken festgestellt: In der Kamera war Bildgröße "S" und Qualität "Basic" eingestellt! Neeeein!!  

Ich hätte ja die Katze in Verdacht, wenn wir eine hätten.

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## Biker-Max (21. Januar 2013)

Meine Güte, die Tour muss ich auch mal machen....
Habe auch schon über Google lausitz-tourismus.de gefunden. Die bieten preiswerte Touren dort an.


----------



## titzy (22. Januar 2013)

*Tag 1. Anreise zum zänkischen Bergvolk*

So, es gab mal wieder Pflichtprogramm in der Heimat. 
Also was bietet sich da nicht mehr an, als diese gleich mit ner angenehmen Anreiseform per Bike zu verknüpfen! Somit wurde eine kleine private Gegenveranstaltung als Ausgleich zum Mauerweg ins Leben gerufen. 
Kürzeste Verbindung von Werdau nach Falkenstein: Klaro, kurz Meinungsumfrage gestartet und dabei kam raus das Elstertal über Greiz bis Plauen mitzunehmen, liegt ja förmlich aufn Weg. 
Ok, zuhause wurde ich dann man erstmal schief angeguckt und gefragt warum ich nicht gleich über Hof anreise ...
Nun denn erstmal Route zusammensuchen und dann ab aufs Bike, galt ja nen straffen Zeitplan einzuhalten . Ziel war es ja auch schon Mittag da zu sein *räusper* also, ich hab mal vorsichtig gesagt sie brauchen nicht mit dem Essen auf mich zu warten ... hatte da so gewisse Ahnungen ...

Also dann mal los:





*Zunächst also erstmal Standardkost! Die "Sandwiesen" im Werdauer Wald, völlig unsandig wenn man brandenburger Verhältnisse gewohnt ist! *





*Dann über den Schlötenteich (rechts im Bild). Info: an der Stelle sind mir, von Links kommend, die einzigen 3 MTBler des Tages begegnet ...*





*... Und weiter übers Wildgehege von Greiz ...*





*... zum Greizer Schlösschen ...*





*... ab in die ALPEN! Richtig, ich wusste auch nicht das ich da so nah dran wohne! Ok, waren nur die Rothentaler Alpen aber der Weg  ...*





*... da gehts gleich runter  ...*





*.. und das ist die Aussicht ...*





*... ins Tal ...*





*... hier im Hintergrund der Kutscherbock ...*





*... kleinere Hindernisse gabs auch, dafür kamen noch nicht viele Wanderer auf die Idee dort lang zu marschieren. *





*Minieiszapfen waren auch am Hindernis angebracht!*

Schön fand ich auch, das der Verkehr auf der Strecke genau 0 betrug. Frage mich nur warum bei der Aussicht! 
Schon alleine die Alpentour schreit nach einer Wiederholung im bei sommerlichen Temperaturen, damit die Strecke auch mal komplett im Uphill befahren werden kann, ich hoffe nur der Publikumsverkehr hält sich dann genauso in Grenzen wie am Samstag. 





*Blick auf den Speichersee Greiz-Dolau ...*





*... mit kleinen Eisformationen.*





*Dann gings es nach Elsterberg erstmal schön runter *





*... um dann wieder leicht ansteigend ...*





*... dem Flussverlauf weiter zu folgen ...*





*... zu einer der vielen Bachquerungen ...*





*... auf dem Vogtland Panorama Weg. An dem Punkt gab es auch den ersten Wanderer Kontakt + Hund.*





*Also weiter am Fuße der Elster entlang ...*





*... mit Enten die sich von den Fluten einfach teiben lassen ...*





*... an antiken Bahnbrücken vorbei ...*





*... den alternativen Weg zur Rentzschmühle auf der anderen Flussseite beobachtend ...*





*... den Stromschnellen lauschend ...*





*... unter alten Bahngleisen hindurch ...*





*... ab zur Vereinsbrauerei Zwickau an der Rentzschmühle. spinner: liegt ein bisschen ab vom Schuss, von Zwickau aus gesehen )*





*Weiter auf dem Weg, vorbei an Liebau und seiner tollen Burgruine (für die leider keine Zeit mehr war, halt --> ToDo-Liste ) ...*





*... kam ich zu einer interessanten Unterführung vor Jocketa. Beim queren des "Wege" ein ganzes Stück vor der Brücke knirschte es schon gefährlich. Da dacht ich mir, gut probierste doch mal lieber den Weg rechts anstelle "ab durch die Mitte" zu nehmen. Die Durchfahrtshöhe hat ja zum Glück am Rand auch noch gereicht. *





*Der Eistest bestätigte dann auch: jo, geht tiefer runter, wenns denn mal kracht! 
Ich frag mich nur wie tief eigentlich, wollt das mit den Schuhen nicht nachmessen. Die Strasse ist also eindeutig ne Fehlkonstruktion, die haben den Stöpsel vergessen  (Kommt also mit auf die ToDo-Liste fürn Sommer dort mal die Kante zu vermessen.)*





*Also weiter am Fels vorbei ...*





*... Richtung Wahrzeichen des Tales ...*





*... vorbei an zugeeisten Ästen ...*





*... über die Elstertalbrücke ...*





*... mit der unter mir durchfahrenden Vogtlandbahn ...*





*... zuwinkend ...*





*... weiter ins Tal ...*





*OK, die Treppen hab ich mir mal geschenkt runter zu fahren! Kann man ja vielleicht mal im Sommer probieren!*





*Also weiter im Programm mit tollen Bächen ... *





*... und komischen Brücken ...*





*... auf dem inzwischen breiter getrampelten Pfad. (Ein weiteres Wanderer Pärchen hatte ich hier schon überholt, die nächsten mit Hunden sollten auch gleich folgen.) ...*





*... zu den Bäumen des Jahres 1993, 1998 und noch ein paar mehr ...*





*... und nem Platz an dem sich das Wild offensichtlich sehr wohl fühlt ...*





*... bis die ersten Ausläufern von Plauen sichtbar waren.*





*Ab dann wurde es aufgrund meiner abzweigenden Steckenführung vom VPN etwas unspektakulärer und artete mehr in Harvesterwege aus, immer gepaart mit fleissig Uphill. 
Ach ja und die Zeit zum Kaffee drückt auch langsam ... es galt also mal langsam nen Zahn zuzulegen!*

Richtung Ziel gings es dann weiter über Voigtsgrün und Neuensalz.
Ab dort entschied ich mich auch mal den vorgeplanten Track zu verlassen und etwas mehr oder weniger den direkten Weg einzuschlagen. Der führte mich dann unter anderem auch auf den vogtländischen Jakobsweg - man wo der Typ überall war! Ich habe von dem auch schon Wege in den Alpen und in Frankreich gefunden.





*Ne kleine Verpflegungspause kurz nach Schönau und weiter über Riedelteich.*





*Zaunsgäste gab es auch noch.*





*Und das Ziel (endlich) langsam ins Sicht ...*





*... Falkenstein. Witzigerweis bin ich wirklich noch nie von der Seite so heran gefahren und kannte bis ca. 2 km vorm Ziel die Strassenführung in Falkenstein überhaupt noch nicht.*

Bei der schon erwarteten Ankunft am Ziel war der Kaffee dann inzwischen schon kalt, aber den wollt ich eh nicht trinke. Torte und Kuchen waren noch reichlich da. 
Aus den eigentlich maximal geplanten 4h Anreise wurden so flugs reale über 6h mit sämtlichen Pausen. Alles in allem hätte ich nicht gedacht das man mit so wenig Haupstrassenkontakt ins Vogtland kommen kann. 

to be continued ...

Update: da mehrfach schon gewünscht gibts hier mal noch den GPS-Track.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (22. Januar 2013)

schicke Tour, da komm ich im Sommer mal vorbei


----------



## Heeedi (22. Januar 2013)

Schicke Tour und ein schöner Bericht, Danke 

Würdest du die GPS Daten online stellen?


----------



## titzy (22. Januar 2013)

So hab mal den Track mit bikemap.net angehangen. Falls jemand den Orginal Track ausn Navi haben möchte, einfach ne PN an mich (also zwecks möglicher Abweichungen seitens des Upload bei bikemap)
 @Heeedi Ei, n Zwickauer ist ja gleich um die Ecke.
Bist du Wochenenden immer da? 
Ich bin unregelmässig immer mal da, hatte aber in letzter Zeit immer wenn ich da war n Bike mit.
Also wenns mal passt, könnte man ja mal zusammen rumtouren.


----------



## Rockhopser (23. Januar 2013)

Schöne Tour, die Erinnerungen in mir weckt!

Letzten Sommer waren wir in der Gegend auf Exkursion (im Pfaffengut bei Plauen).
An der "komischen Brücke" bei der Teufelskanzel und den Bäumen des Jahres bin ich auch vorbeigekommen, allerdings zu Fuß!
Doch die Singletrails entlang der Weißen Elster hab ich nicht vergessen... ist auch ne schöne Ecke zum Biken - leider etwas weit weg für mich.


----------



## tanztee (23. Januar 2013)

Hab ich richtig gezählt? 

*47 Fotos! *

Rekord!!

... und danke für den Bericht, sonst hätten wir den Thread noch in "Tourenberichte aus um Dresden drumrum und manchmal dem Böhmischen" umbenennen müssen.

Das mit dem "Ich bin spätestens bis zum [hier beliebige Mahlzeit einsetzen, wahlweise auch Sonnenuntergang, Öffnungszeit des Supermarktes usw.] zurück kennen wir doch alle, oder 

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Januar 2013)

ja das schöne Elstertal


----------



## CC. (24. Januar 2013)

@titzy 
 @tanztee gibt einen aus, weil "sein" Fred schon die ominöse siebente Seite erreicht und 16619 Seitenaufrufe hat. Ist eine lustige Zahl und war eh' eine gute Idee für einen Fred 


Neben dem Vorstellen der eigenen Tour und dem Reflektieren, ist es doch für Andere ganz interessant, was jeder für einen Blickwinkel in die Landschaft, in Zusammenhänge von Wegen, dem Wetter und Fahrbedingungen hat. Und nebenbei erfährt man noch etwas über seine Heimat und manchmal auch die Geschichte...

Ich nehme stark an, daß zum Saisonbeginn hier der Blätterwald vermehrt rauschen wird. Ich werde mich dann auch mal wieder beteiligen. Vielleicht schreibt ja @konaspeed auch mal was rein 

Grüße von der Bettstatt,
CC.


----------



## tanztee (27. Januar 2013)

So, haben alle ein Bier? Dann kanns ja losgehen!

Wohin, wenn man in seiner Homezone schon alles zu kennen meint? Da fiel mir ein Stück oberes Saubachtal und ein mir unbekannter Aussichtspunkt oberhalb der Neudeckmühle ins Auge. Also los zur Tour ins 

Saubachtal

Nach wenigen Straßenmetern knirscht der Schnee am renaturierten Weidigtbach unter den Reifen. Hier kurz vor Gompitz:





Die alte Poststraße leitet nach Kaufbach. Ich muss nur genau in der Reifenspur bleiben, dann fährt es sich auch ganz passabel.





Durch Wilsdruff hindurch und einige Meter Landstraße später sieht die Welt dann so aus. 





Wir sind im oberen Saubachtal, ein netter Trail schlängelt sich am Ufer entlang. Ein Fischreiher (oder ein anderer großer, grauer Vogel) erhebt sich aus dem Bachbett. Da scheinen ja nicht allzu viel Leute vorbeizukommen!

Das Bächlein gewinnt an Kraft und so lohnte sich wohl früher der Mühlenbetrieb:





Die Sonne verschwindet langsam:





Impression am Mühlwehr:





Kurz vor der Neudeckmühle befindet sich der Abzweig zur Wilhelmsplatte. Das Bike wird gebuckelt und ich folge einsamen Fußstapfen. Als ich eine Felskanzel erspähe, spure ich durch unberührten Schnee und gelange zu einer Art Aussicht mit Bank, der Betstein. Der ist noch nicht mal in OSM drin. Weiter geht die Wegsuche, es sind nurmehr Hasenspuren zu entdecken. Unterm Schnee verbergen sich Steinstufen:





Dann spure ich wieder auf die Fusstrapfen ein, welche von der Wilhelmsplatte hinabführen und fast direkt zur Neudeckmühle führen.
Hier muss ich definitiv noch einmal im Sommer hin!

Zeit für ein Käffchen. Hat doch die Neudeckmühle tatsächlich auch im Winter offen!





Drinnen lodert das Kaminfeuer, aber ich will im letzten Büchsenlicht noch Meter machen. Weiter gehts über Landstraßen Richtung Tännichtgrund. 

Der Mond ist aufgegangen ...





Zum Tännichtgrund geht es über mir ebenfalls unbekannte Trails eines Seitentales von Weistropp aus. 





Ein Meisterwerk sächsischer Brückenkunst führt über den Tännichtgrundbach:





Ich kurbel zu den Fünf Brüdern hoch. Der Mond irrlichtert gespenstisch zwischen dicken Buchenstämmen hindurch, aber erst hier über den wohl bald funktionslosen Pumpspeichergeröhr will ich die fahlen Strahlen auf den Chip bannen:





Quer durch die Ansiedlung fahre ich Richtung Warmberg, aber entscheide mich letztlich für den Bismarckturm. Erstens war ich hier noch nie, zweitens  sind die Trails am Warmberg sicher im Hellen lustiger und drittens ... da ist es wieder ... das 
Dräsdnglühn!!






Den Treppendownhill breche ich für heute ab, kommt auf die "Wenn-der-Schnee-weg-ist - Liste". Hinter der Bahnlinie geht es auf bekannten Schleichwegen Richtung Kemnitz und wieder nach Hause.

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## Kasebi (27. Januar 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Neben dem Vorstellen der eigenen Tour und dem Reflektieren, ist es doch für Andere ganz interessant, was jeder für einen Blickwinkel in die Landschaft, in Zusammenhänge von Wegen, dem Wetter und Fahrbedingungen hat. Und nebenbei erfährt man noch etwas über seine Heimat und manchmal auch die Geschichte...
> 
> CC.



Ich bin eher durch Zufall auf diesen Fred gestoßen. Gefällt mir ganz gut. Das reimen eher weniger. Aber das wiegen die tollen Bilder locker wieder auf. Leider sind ja Zittauer Gebirge, Elbsandsteingebirge, Erzgebirge und Vogtland nun auch nicht gerade um die Ecke. Das uns am nächsten liegende Sachsen ist vor allem eins: Flach, Flacher... Aber auch das ist eben Sachsen. Und da war ich im Jahre 12 auf drei Touren unterwegs. Die hab ich wie immer hier, hier und hier dokumentiert. Sicher für die bisher vorgestellten Touren keine Kongkurrenz. Aber dennoch reizvoll. Denke ich zumindest.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (27. Januar 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> *Der Eistest bestätigte dann auch: jo, geht tiefer runter, wenns denn mal kracht!
> Ich frag mich nur wie tief eigentlich, wollt das mit den Schuhen nicht nachmessen. Die Strasse ist also eindeutig ne Fehlkonstruktion, die haben den Stöpsel vergessen  (Kommt also mit auf die ToDo-Liste fürn Sommer dort mal die Kante zu vermessen.)*




Hab ich im Sommer mal vermessen...von dieser Seite bergab recht schnell kommend, den Weg links seitlich nicht mehr getroffen, Bike stock, bleibt stecken. der Fuß geht raus und ist bis Unterkante knie schön schlammig


----------



## CC. (27. Januar 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


>





> _Geändert von tanztee (Heute um 18:47 Uhr)                                                                   Grund: ein Bier zuviel ;-)                                      _


 
Das viertletzte war schlecht.


Nette Tour, schöne Bilder, tolle Beleuchtung.
Das Ihr alle so spät unterwegs seid und das am Wochenende. Ich hätte Angst, daß der böse Wolf aus dem Wald meine Speichennippel frißt


----------



## tanztee (28. Januar 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Das Ihr alle so spät unterwegs seid und das am Wochenende.



Was denn, immerhin bin ich noch im Hellen los 
Zudem sind wir hier doch im Tourenfred mit hohem künstlerischen Anspruch. 
Dichten darf ich ja nicht mehr 

Deshalb sind meine "Sundowner" eine Hommage an die Künstler der Romantik (und keineswegs Folge von Ausschlafen, gemütlich Mittag essen, Tour planen beim gepflegten Espresso und dann so gegen 3 Loseiern):


----------



## CC. (28. Januar 2013)

Das ist die charmanteste Ausrede zu diesem Thema, die ich je dazu gelesen habe. Sogar der alte Caspar muß dafür herhalten


----------



## firlie (28. Januar 2013)

*Donnerlittchen!*
Hier ist ja ganz schön was los in letzter Zeit. Neue Namen, neue Gegenden, super !!!
 @ titzy : Deine Tour, bei weniger Schnee und + Sonne, auf jeden Fall mein Ding. Merke ich mir vor. Ist große Klasse!
 @ Kasebi : Zur Abwechslung mal was flacheres ist doch gut. Wir haben bei uns auch nicht die 2- oder 3-tausender, auf denen wir alle gerne "rumgurken" würden!
 @ tanztee : Wieder schööööner Beitrag. Was so`n bischen Sonne bei der Knipserei ausmachen kann. War doch sehr eisig an dem Tag ???
Ach ja, das folgende beschäftigt mich schon lange:
Bei wieviel Seitenaufrufen gibst du denn *-nicht bloß virtuell- *einen aus?
_BlackSteve _und ich haben im Keller schon mal geübt. 2 x 0,5 in den Halterungen, nen Rucksack für Nachschub hätten die anderen doch auch alle dabei - oder? Meinen Geschmack kannst du erkennen ? Wir könnten dann vor dem "Dräsdnglühn!! " --- schon "vorglühn" !








Grüße -firlie-
PS: beim nächsten Beitrag wieder gesittet (ich !)​


----------



## firlie (30. Januar 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*
Habe mal ein bischen in der Bilderkiste gekramt und will auf eine Tour aufmerksam machen, die nicht meine Idee war, sondern diesem Vorschlag entnommen ist:
http://www.das-outdoor-land.de/Heftig-Nachbarschafts.573.0.html
Auf der Webseite findet ihr noch andere Touren und GPS Daten. Wenn ihr die Runde fahren wollt, solltet ihr letztere nutzen, damit es euch nicht so ergeht wie mir bei meinem ersten Versuch im Frühjahr 2012, bei dem ich, mit einer handelsüblichen Wanderkarte als Orientierungshilfe, zwar die Lausche erobert habe, durch Verfahrerei, die weiteren Ziele wie Tollenstein und Jedlova, aber nur aus der Ferne zu Gesicht bekam.
Beim NAVI unterstützten zweiten Versuch im Herbst, hat mir nach halber Strecke der Nebel ein bischen den Spaß verdorben. Will mich aber nicht beschweren. Ein Nachbar von mir ist am darauffolgenden Tag zu einer _halben Woche Dauer-Nebel-Urlaub_ ins Zittauer Gebirge gefahren.


*Lausche, Tollenstein, Tannenberg*
*und danach viel, viel Nebel*​(Tannenberg = Jedlova)
Am Anfang gbt`s eine Bildermischung aus beiden Erlebnissen. Wundert euch also nicht, wenn die Bäume mal im zarten Maigrün zu sehen sind und im nächsten Bild im satten Herbstbunt.

auf der Straße durch Großschönau, die _Lausche_ in voller Pracht:








vom Waltersdorfer Wanderparkplatz geht`s über die _Alte Wache_ nach Tschechien:








Vergesst Kanada und den Indian Summer! Wenn ihr die Tour im Herbst macht, gibt`s das auch bei uns.
hier die Auffahrt nach _"Myslivny"_

_



_


vom _Jägerdörfel (Myslivny) _geht`s wenig später spitzkehrig und steinig die Lausche hoch:








oben, ein Blick nach _Waltersdorf:_








...und auf ein nächstes Etappenziel, den _Jedlova_ (2ter von links)








die Abfahrt führt dann auf deutsche Seite und weiter geht`s auf einem flowigen Trail über den Lauschekamm, wieder nach Tschechien:








bei einem Downhill wie ihn MTBler lieben, gelangt man ins Tal:
(die Poserbilder muss ich noch üben)






​*---------------------------------------------*​Hier füge ich 2 Bilder ein, die mein unbeabsichtigtes Tagesziel auf der Frühjahrstour zeigen. Im Tal bin ich auf der "9" ca. 1 km Richtung Süden gefahren, dann rechts einen Waldweg hoch.
für diesmal unerreichbar, obwohl so nah: _Jedlova & Tollenstein:_








Weiter und später dann fluchend und schiebend, bis zu den _"Hirschensteinen"._ Zumindest müssten die es nach meinen Recherchen sein.








Danach habe ich mich, auf durch Windbruch unpassierbar gewordenen Waldwegen, zur Lausche durchgeschlagen.​*----------------------------------------------------------*​Also, im Tal geht`s weiter über die "9" und danach gleich wieder ordentlich zur Sache.
Auffahrt zum _Tollenstein:_

_



_


_Tollenstein mit Burgruine_ (ist sehenswert):








Bis zum nächsten Punkt der Tour ist es dann nicht mehr weit. Die Zahl auf der Straße sagt aber alles!








_*...und auf 774 m fühlst du dich wie ein Riese ....*_
auf dem Jedlova, Blick Richtung Lausche:








nach der Abfahrt vom Jedlova, nur noch Nebel ...








Eine ganze Zeit später komme ich an die, im Bilderrätselfred (Nr:1934) gesuchte, _"Hammertalsperre"._
Mit Hilfe von ein paar "Red Bull"  )) gelang mir diese Aufnahme:








Nur die Infotafel lugt durch den Nebel:








manchmal habe ich Glück und der Nebel gibt einen herrlich bunten Blätterwald frei:








In _Krompach_ gibt`s schnuckelige kleine Häuschen:








von den Johannissteinen sehe ich wieder nur die Infotafel:
PS: ich komme wieder!!!








Die Brille ist total beschlagen, Luftfeuchte gespürte 100 % ! An Fotografieren ist nicht zu denken. Doch dann gelingt mir nochmal ein Schnappschuss Richtung Hohlsteinweg:








Die Macher der Zittauer Outdoorseite haben die Strecke mit schwierig/heftig angegeben. Das ist sie auch.
Plant 3-4 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit ein. Ich kann mich an 2 kleinere Schiebe/Tragepassagen erinnern. Vom Singletrail über Wander-Wald-Wirtschaftswege ist alles dabei. Durch Krompach geht`s über Asphalt.
Meine gefahrene Route: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yxgdbmlhexbcbglg  ist ein wenig anders und unterscheidet sich wie folgt vom Original:
- bin den Jedlova nicht auf der Skipiste runter, sondern auf der Straße zurück
- hinter Krompach bin ich gleich links zu den Johannissteinen und nicht Richtung   Hölle/Oybin (kleine Abkürzung)
- auf dem Rückweg, kurz vor der "Alten Wache", gibt`s einen Downhill über einen Wanderweg zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour (Markierung/grüner Punkt). Ich bin die Straße runter.
Achtung!
Ab 10:00 kommen die Wanderer aus ihren Löchern, früher ist erfahrungsgemäß weniger los (Lausche, Tollenstein usw.)
*Landschaft = ein Traum!!!*

So, hat jemand Lust bekommen?
Wenn ja, nach erfolgreicher Fahrt bitte Bericht. Es freut sich nicht nur der "Tourenfredchef" ​Grüße
-firlie-​












​​​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (30. Januar 2013)

So, so. Das hast Du uns also mindestens ein halbes Jahr vorenthalten 
Feine Aufnahmen, feine Landschaft. Tour ist vorgemerkt.
Grüße,
CC.

*ich werde dem "Tourenfredchef" trotzdem nicht empfehlen, Dir etwaige Strafen wegen der Verzögerung auszusprechen


----------



## tanztee (30. Januar 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Wenn ja, nach erfolgreicher Fahrt bitte Bericht. Es freut sich nicht nur der "Tourenfredchef"



... und wie der sich freut   

Wenn Du so weitermachst (und Sommer-Joker aus dem Ärmel holst) dann ernenne ich Dich noch zum Junior-Chef 


Oder gefällt Dir "travel report junior chief executive officer for the saxony  branch of the german ibc" besser?

Ne, dann lieber einfach nur Junior-Chef:





Irre. Einfach nur Urkunde gegoogelt und -zack- online erstellt. 

@ CC. Lieber spät als nie 

P.S. An alle anderen fleissigen Berichte-Schreiber: Wir hätten da noch Senior Vice President, Edel-Tourenfred-Author, Offizieller Tourenfred-Supporter, Staatl. gepr. Tourenfred-Vielschreiber und ähnliches zu vergeben ... 

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## MCTryal (30. Januar 2013)

@titzy ENDLICH mal Bilder aus der Heimat da bekomme ich gleich wieder Lust auf Heimurlaub das Elstertal ist schon ne wunderschöne Bikeroute das war vor zwei Jahren mein täglicher Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## CC. (30. Januar 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


>




Kreativismus kennt hier offenbar keine Grenzen...


und Firlie.... GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## titzy (31. Januar 2013)

*Tag 2. über sieben Hügel musst du gehen ...*

Gähn, also der Pflichtteil vom Vortag wurde erfolgreich gemeistert, aber es ging wie nicht anders zu erwarten viel zu spät ins Bett!
Also erstmal gemütlich ausschlafen, ist ja schließlich Sonntag! Und nachdem dann irgendwann alle sich am Frühstückstisch eingefunden hatten, konntet man sich ja langsam Gedanken über die Rückreise machen.
Die Anreise am Vortag schlängelt sich ja im Prinzip wunderschöne 60km durchs durchs Tal, so sollte es diesmal etwas kontrastreicheres Up & Down Rahmenprogramm geben.
Flugs wurde mal eben ne kleine Strecke nach dem späten Frühstück zusammengebastelt und man fragte mich mehrfach, ob ich nicht doch lieber mit dem Auto zurück fahren wöllte ...  wozu hab ich denn das Rad überhaupt mitgenommen! 

Also ging es mal wieder los ...





*... jedoch leider nicht diesem wunderschön, individuell von Anwohnern gestaltetem Schild folgend, da dies die komplett falsche Richtung gewesen wäre.
Man will ja schließlich auch nicht schon zum Tourstart die komplette Planung einstampfen!*





*Einfach nur bergauf zum Wald und dann links rum, an der Waldgrenze entlang...*





*... vorbei an den wunderschön, nachts erst frisch eingepuderten Bäumen den Blick zurück ins Tal werfend ...
... ging es zu einem der Wahrzeichen von Ellefeld, dem weltbekannten Zeckelebaum, von dem ich es glatt vergessen hatte noch ein Foto zu schießen.  *





*Inzwischen ein Stückchen weiter, der Blick auf das ehemalige Ellefelder Freibad gerichtet. (Kann mich noch sehr gut an das kalte Bachwasser von damals erinnern, dürfte jetzt nicht viel kälter gewesen sein ) ...*





*... folgte der Weg einfach dem Verlauf der roten Göltzsch ...*





*... zur Doppelbrücke ...*





*... mit ihren wunderschönen ...*





*... Naturschauspielen.*





*Verfahren unmöglich, einfach nur der Kurve und dem Bach folgen, natürlich bergauf! ...*





*... stand ich plötzlich vor dem da - dem Röthelstein mit seiner Freilichtbühne ...*





*... und hatte reichlich Auswahl bei der Suche nach nem Parkplatz zwischen den Sitzbänken. Falls jemand Interesse am Kulturprogramm liegt: so schauts dort wohl im Sommer aus.*





*Hilft also nix, da muss ich hoch! (bin ja inzwischen eh schon wieder etwas won der eigentlichen Route abgekommen) ...*





*... um diese Aussicht zu genießen ...*





*... und selbst hier oben gab es keine Streitereien bei der Wahl des Parkplatz! 
Dann also weiter Richtung Beerheide. Unterwegs kommt mir doch glatt der Förster mit seinem Jeep entgegen. Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum hier überall frische Reifenspuren auf den Forstwegen zu finden sind, so wird der Tiefschnee wenigstens etwas besser fahrbar.*





*Die Beerheider müssen ihren Felsen wirklich lieben, wenn sie den sich schon an die Hauswand kleistern.*





*Wieder im Wald huschte doch glatt ne Maus vor mir übern Weg und verkroch sich hier im Loch. Leider lies sie sich nicht mehr überreden fürs Fotoshooting raus zu gucken.*





*So ging es weiter im Uphill, über teils Vereise und noch recht unberührte Wege ...*





*... zum 1880 errichteten Carlsturm. Puh, der erst Hügel ist also, wenn auch teilweise schiebend, geschafft.*





*Ne Karte hing dort auch noch rum, ideal geeignet um sämtliche Streckenpläne gleich mal über Bord zu werfen und nen schicken, kurzen Wurzeltrail zur Eulenbergloipe nach Auerbach ausfindig zu machen.*





*Also laut Karte handelt es sich hier um den Auersbergblick - Äh ja, kommt jetzt irgendwie nicht so richtig rüber, fehlt offensichtlich der Berg im Hintergrund. 
Aber das tolle am Tiefschneesurfen, äh -fahren ist: man muss einfach nur vom Rad springen, Selbiges bleibt schon von alleine stehen! *





*Inzwischen bin ich "schon" in Bad Reiboldsgrün an den Heilstätten. Der Weg nennt sich jetzt auch wieder Vogtland Panorama Weg .*





*Somit geht es weiter bergauf (hier ne kleine Zwischenhöhe), bergab mit teilweise Langlaufgegenverkehr über Schnarrtanne immer weiter Richtung Kuhberg auf dem VPN ...*





*... Querfeldein hangabwärts zur Bank mitten aufn Felde ...*





*... mit dieser Aussicht.  *





*Irgendjemand kam scheinbar mit seinem Auto auch mal auf die Idee von unten zur Bank hochzufahren ... hats nur nicht ganz geschafft und ist ca. 100m vorm Ziel gescheitert! *





*... Was ja auch nicht dolle verwundert bei den überall vorhandenen, weiß gefärbten Fahrradständern! 
In den Autospurrillen konnte man dann auch wiedermal ans fahren, bzw etwas schnellere vorankommen denken. *





*Huch, wer steht dann da plötzlich kurz vorm Zwichenziel am Wegesrand? Nach ein paar kleinen Streicheleinheiten gings weiter ...*





*... vorbei an vereinzelten Rodlern zum Kuhberg.*





*Hinterm Turm und Berghotel gings Schnur-stracks gerade über nen wunderschönen Trail runter nach Wernesgrün (Rote Linie).*





*Das ist der Blick nach unten ...*





*... und hier wieder zurück nach oben ...*





*... also weiter runter ...*





*... mit kurzem Blick zurück ...*





*... unten dann auch mal durch einen noch nicht zugefrorenen Bach.*





*... und schwups war die prächtige Abfahrt  schon vorbei und man ist in Wernesgrün, direkt bei der Hopfen und Malz verarbeitenden Industrie.*

Tja und die bisherige Bilanz: 23km in 3h reiner Fahrzeit (mit Pausen so ca. 4h - jaja, das ganze geknipse dauert halt auch ein bissel). Die nicht vorhanden Sonne neigte sich langsam dem Untergang und es standen noch 40km aufn Tacho.
Das blöde war nur: Wernesgrün liegt so schön im Tal bei ca. 550m über NN und die nächsten geplanten Zwischenstopps sollten Steinberg und Mausberg sein, die jeweils Minimum 100m hoch und runter gehen und das dann auch noch auf unbekannten Wegen durch die Pampa und der Dunkelheit?
Nun, da ich dann doch nicht erst nach 22 Uhr zu Hause aufschlagen wollte, dacht ich mir: ok das Stückchen heb ich mir für später im Sommer auf. Nimmste mal lieber die altbekannte Route über Rodewisch, entlang der Götzsch vorbei an Reichenbach, Neumark, Beiersdorf zurück in die Heimat.
Durch den Einbau der diverser bekannten Waldwege/Fußwege entlang der Götzsch wurde für die "schnelle" Route auch schon knapp 2h benötigt.





*Unter anderem ging es in Lengenfeld noch ein dieser kleinen Mühle vorbei. Dort hab ich dann auch zur Sicherheit mal meine kleinen Notlichter am Rad für den Restweg angebracht.*

Nach über 63km kam ich dann ca. 18:30 Uhr wohl behütet und um einige schöne neue Eindrücke bereichert in Werdau wieder an.
War ein sehr tolles Wochenende auf schönen neuen und unbekannten Strecken.
Das gilt es im Sommer definitiv nochmal zu erkunden, vor allem die noch fehlenden Ecken / alternative Heimreiseroute muss ich mir anschauen, das Elstertal sowieso. 
Und nun noch fix die aufgezeichnete Streckenführung per GPS.
 @tanztee hast dich übrigens nicht verzählt, sind wirklich 47 Bilder im ersten Bericht, war aber nicht mein Ziel damit eure internen Rekorde zu brechen.  @MCTryal Das Elstertal, das nenn ich mal nen Arbeitsweg!


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Januar 2013)

Winterwonderland.


----------



## ore-mountain (31. Januar 2013)

Da erkennt man vor lautet Schnee die ganzen Steine am Kuhbergtrail nicht


----------



## tanztee (31. Januar 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> @tanztee hast dich übrigens nicht verzählt, sind wirklich 47 Bilder im ersten Bericht, war aber nicht mein Ziel damit eure internen Rekorde zu brechen.



Deine Bilderflut setzt echt wieder Maßstäbe ... der "Tourenfredchef" freut sich wie Bolle, wie hier im Januar (!) schon echt der Punk abgeht ...  was soll da erst in der Saison werden    

Bin natürlich enorm gespannt auf weitere westsächsische Tourenbeiträge! 

Du bist jetzt der offizielle Tourenfredvizechef für Westsachsen 

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## titzy (7. Februar 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt der offizielle Tourenfredvizechef für Westsachsen



Au fein *freu**freu**freu*! 
So jetzt fehlt nur noch die Urkunde zum Ausdrucken und an die Wand nageln! 
 @ore-mountain Aber man hat die Steine noch leicht gemerkt. 

Falls des Niemanden stört spamme ich mal kurz meinen/unseren Urlaub von letzem Jahr  hier rein.
Wir sind dann schon mal losgefahren, aber die Reise geht noch n Stückchen!


----------



## CC. (8. Februar 2013)

uih, danke für den Link. Das ist kurzweilig zu lesen und füllt die dunklen, leeren Winterabende und macht Lust auf .... Bergradlfahren 
Zeit wirds...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freifahrer1 (9. Februar 2013)

Toller Fred. Da freu ich mich schon richtig auf meinen Kurzurlaub da.
Gibt es bei euch eine Wegbreitenregelung oder so was?
Oder darf man in der Gegend um Bad Schandau alle Wege und Trails benutzen?
viele grüße
Freifahrer1


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Februar 2013)

Einfach rücksichtsvoll fahren und Wanderer freundlich grüßen ... dann gibt nie Probleme! 
Wo man mit dem Bike fährt, interessiert hier (noch) keinen.


----------



## Rockhopser (9. Februar 2013)

Freifahrer1 schrieb:


> Oder darf man in der Gegend um Bad Schandau alle Wege und Trails benutzen?





ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wo man mit dem Bike fährt, interessiert hier (noch) keinen.



Naja, nicht ganz.
Im Nationalparkgebiet ist das Biken nur auf den wenigen offiziellen Radrouten gestattet, die zwar landschaftlich schön, fahrerisch aber eher unspektkulär sind.
Zu finden sind die Routen hier.

Aber außerhalb des Nationalparks gibts freie Fahrt!


----------



## Th. (9. Februar 2013)

Freifahrer1 schrieb:


> (...)
> Oder darf man in der Gegend um Bad Schandau alle Wege und Trails benutzen?
> (...)


In der Gegend um Bad Schandau befindet sich der Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz mit einem totalen Radfahrverbot abseits öffentlicher Straßen und ein paar speziell freigegebenen Forstautobahnen.

Ich empfehle von Schandau die linkselbische Seite (also süd- und südwestlich). Ist kein Nationalpark und voller Tourenpotential.



Freifahrer1 schrieb:


> (...)Gibt es bei euch eine Wegbreitenregelung oder so was?
> (...)


Nach sächsischem Waldgesetz gilt so sinngemäß, dass man auf allen Wegen fahren darf, die dafür geeignet sind.
Selbstverständlich gibt es da viel Raum für Auslegung. Von beiden Seiten.

...uups Rockhopser war schneller


----------



## Freifahrer1 (9. Februar 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten, damit kann ich schonmal viel anfangen. 



Th. schrieb:


> Nach sächsischem Waldgesetz gilt so sinngemäß, dass man auf allen Wegen fahren darf, die dafür geeignet sind.
> Selbstverständlich gibt es da viel Raum für Auslegung. Von beiden Seiten.



Diese Regelung gefällt mir, denn solange man sich als biker ordentlich verhält wird sich wohl eher niemand daran stören dass single trails befahren werden.

Fahrt ihr oft auf der linkselbischen Seite, also so um Krippen? Ich würd mich auch ganz gerne einfach an jemanden dran hängen der sich da auskennt, so als last minute biking oder so


----------



## tanztee (10. Februar 2013)

Vlt. auch hier nochmal guggen, da hab ich einen (ausbaufähigen) Vorschlag gepostet. 

Gpsies sollte in dem Bereich auch aussagefähig sein.

Falls Du konkrete Fragen zu einer Tour aus dem Thread hier hast, dann kann dir sicher auch geholfen werden.

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## firlie (15. Februar 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Bevor die Märzensonne euch vom PC weglockt, will ich nochmal _EINEN _zum Besten geben.


*"Tour zum Mückentürmchen"*​ 
Ein Dankeschön an Herrn "_GustavASommer_" @ gpsies, wo ich mir die Strecke heruntergeladen habe: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gsbxlmkzstlhddnn
Selber habe ich ein paar kleine Abweichungen getroffen und mich,  --dümmlicherweise oder weil der Trail zum Weiterfahren einludt-- , kurz verfahren.
Streckenmäßig ist die Tour recht einfach, also ohne großen Anspruch an Technik usw. und kann auch mit nem` Tourenrad gefahren werden.
Landschaftlich ist`s aber der Hammer !!!
Wer sich für 3 Stunden, bei schönem Wetter, ein schönes Stück Heimat und einen 
grandiosen Blick auf`s Tschechische Mittelgebirge gönnen will, sollte die Tour mal fahren.​ 
Ende September letzten Jahres, hab ich in aller Frühe (wie das bei mir so üblich ist), mein Bike ins Auto geladen und bin ne`dreiviertel Stunde über Schnellstraße und Autobahn nach _Oelsen _gefahren.​ 
dort gibt`s diesen liebevoll gepflegten Wanderparkplatz:​ 











​ 


hinter Oelsen geht`s dann gleich Richtung _Oelsengrund_ und am Bächlein _Gottleuba_ Richtung Tschechien stromaufwärts.​ 




​ 


In Tschechien, auf der Straße nach _Adolfsgrün _(Adolfov), gibt`s diesen wunderbaren Blick auf den _Sattelberg_ (Spicak):​ 




​ 


_"Adolfsgrün"_, so hieß das kleine Dörfchen früher einmal:​ 




​ 


und danach zeigt sich plötzlich in der Ferne das Tagesziel:​ 




​ 



bei _Ebersdorf_ (Habatice) geht`s auf einem Feldweg zu diesem markanten Fotoobjekt:​ 




​ 




​ 
und in der Ferne, die Silhouette des _Böhmischen Mittelgebirges_​ 
_



_​ 


jetzt ist das Ziel ganz nah, aber es geht nochmal richtig zur Sache:​ 




​ 




​ 
gechafft !!!​ 




​ 


viele Schilder in einer fremden Sprache:​ 




​ 


die Ferne: da kam ich her, da will ich hin:​ 




​ 


_Türmchen_ und _-firlie-_ im Gegenlicht:​ 




​ 


Hier weicht mein Weg vom vorgegebenen Track ab. Ich fahre ein Stück westwärts und habe einen herrlichen Blick auf`s _Erzgebirge_:​ 




​ 


Danach geht`s zurück und Gott-sei-Dank bergab.
über _Voitsdorf_ auf die historische Poststraße:​ 




​ 




​ 
...geht`s bis zur Grenze:​ 




​ 


über _Müglitz_ und _Fürstenwalde_, komme ich bis zum _Viertelmeilenstein, _den ich hier im Tourenfred auch schon auf einem Foto gesehen habe:​ 




​ 


Wie am Anfang erwähnt, hatte ich das Vergnügen mich zu verfahren. Das Ergebnis war sehr "gigantisch",
die Säulen der _Nasenbachbrücke _(A17):​ 




​ 


Irgendwie und irgendwann bin ich wieder auf die eigentliche Route, entlang der Gottleuba stromabwärts, gekommen. Zum Ende der Tour geht`s vom Niveau des Bächlein`s im kleinsten Gang hinauf nach Oelsen.​ 




​ 


Für alle Ortsunkundigen, Oelsen bzw. das Osterzgebirge ist via A17 schnell und bequem zu erreichen.
Ausbaufähig zu einer Tagestour wäre die Strecke z.B. Richtung Altenberg/Zinnwald.​ 
*Grüße*
*-firlie-*​


----------



## firlie (15. Februar 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


> .... dann ernenne ich Dich noch zum Junior-Chef


 

*Mein lieber Tourenfredchef !!!*

Am Tag meines Einzug`s in den Tourenfred-Olymp, hab ich geheult wie ein Schlosshund,   SCHLUCHZ  
und mir kommen auch jetzt noch die Tränen, ob meiner "_schnell steilen Karriere_" hier, in deinem Tourenthread.
Gerührt bin ich besonders über die Bezeichnung "*Junior*". Wenn du das altersmäßig meinst, fühle ich mich mehr als geschmeichelt !!!

Natürlich habe ich die einzigartige Urkunde in "_beste deutsche Eiche_" gerahmt und mit handwerklichem Geschick an die Wand gebracht.
Gestern war auch die bucklige Verwandschaft da und wir haben *mich *mächtig hochleben lassen !









Dein Getreuer, Berichte schreibender, *Junior*chef des sächsisch/vogtländischen Tourenthread`s.

​ 

----------------------------

Anfrage: Wäre ein kleiner "Urlaub`s-Bike-Touren-Bericht" hier im Fred für dich _on-_oder _off-Topic._
Denke, gerade in den Wintermonaten, wenn eh keiner was schreibt, wäre dadurch für Kurzweiligkeit gesorgt. 
Vielleicht wäre *das* auch themenbezogener als z.B. die Auseinandersetzung um das Wegerecht der Biker im Nationalpark ().
Bitte Feedback !!!

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo firlie,
jo Mückenturm ist ne feine Sache, geile Landschaft.
Wer die Tour noch etwas länger haben möchte sollte den Trebnitzgrund mit nehmen.
Kleiner Vorschlag hier http://altersachse.de/011-fremde/frto4/mueckenturm.php
Werde wohl anfangen einige Touren auch auf gpsies einzustellen scheinbar holen sich dort die meisten die Infos für die Saison.
Also dann frohes Biken, Gruß AlterSachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (15. Februar 2013)

Ah, Firlie! Retter der trüben Wintertage, Bewahrer des Tourengedankens und Fänger der schönen Hinterland-Schaften 
Danke für den schönen Bericht!
Grüße,
CC.

*wenns nur schon März wäre...


----------



## CC. (15. Februar 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> ...
> Werde wohl anfangen einige Touren auch auf gpsies einzustellen scheinbar holen sich dort die meisten die Infos für die Saison.



Das ist eine gute Idee. Nicht, daß ich Deine gut gemachte Seite nicht 
kennen würde... aber wenn man gerade am Suchen in den Portalen ist, dann fällt einem hinterher immer wieder mal auf, daß die Einzelwebseiten doch gerne wieder übersehen wurden...

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## tanztee (15. Februar 2013)

@firlie Die Urkunde habt Ihr ja anständig "getauft" 
Berichte aller Art: immer her damit! 

Zum Mückentürmchen hab ich mal ganz tief in meinem Fotoarchiv gekramt und Handyfotos von einer ähnlichen Tour im ersten Jahr (2008) meines Daseins als Mountainbiker gefunden:





Die Aussicht sollte Dir bekannt vorkommen ... 
Hier noch einen der seltenen Halbmeilensteine (bei Fürstenwalde; aufgrund der schwerpunktmäßig ungüngstigen Bauart sind von denen nicht viele erhalten geblieben):





So, genug Heimatkunde und nochmal vielen Dank für den Bericht!

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## firlie (6. März 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Der Thread scheint zur Zeit wieder völlig zu versacken, dabei ist doch das herrlichste Wetter .....

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
Am Dienstag bin ich mit filigranem Sportgerät über die Dörfer pedaliert und habe für alle Unentschlossenen mal paar Impressionen eingefangen.
Strecke mit ner´ kleinen Beschreibung gibt`s hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fgipitoxzfolxlww

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
Noch steht "BlackSteve" - TÜV geprüft, aufgewertet und frisch geölt im Keller. Ich mach heute mal, nur zum gucken, nen Abstecher ans _Hüttertal_ und frische MTB Spuren auf dem Weg verraten mir, dass andere schon fleißig am "biken" sind:​ 




​ 


Egal.
Heute habe ich mich definitiv für`s richtige Rad entschieden, denn das einzige was hier auf 320 m Höhe schneefrei ist, sind Straße und Radweg.
Ein "nicht mehr weg will" Blick auf den _Rammersberg_ (370m) bei Bretnig Hauswalde:​ 




​ 


_Waldscheibenteich_ bei Rammenau, Blick Richtung Hochstein:​ 




​ 


....geliebte Wege und Hügelchen, bald kommt ihr unter die Räder ...!!!​ 




​ 


... aber noch liegt viel, viel Schnee und das _Westlausitzer Bergland_ ist nur ein schmaler Streifen in der Ferne:​ 




​ 


Blick zum _Butterberg_ bei Bischofswerda:​ 




​ 


...schnauf, schnauf ...hinauf zum _Kesselberg_ (324m) bei Goldbach. Hinter mir der Valtenberg:​ 




​ 


So, die letzte Steigung ist geschafft. Ich blicke hinab nach _Großdrebnitz_, in der Ferne nochmals das Westlausitzer Berg und Hügelland:​ 




​ 


Hier, kurz vor _Langenwolmsdorf_ (370m Höhe) hab ich vor 2 Tagen, am Sonntag, mein Rad`l noch schieben müssen. Die Straße war komplett zugeweht.​ 




​ 


Nach einer schönen Abfahrt, bin ich wieder im "fast Frühling" angekommen. Die Höhe beträgt hier ca. 240 m und die Sonne hat den Schnee fast weggeleckt.
Ich winke dem _"Burgfräulein auf der Feste Stolpen" _und_ ...._​ 
_



_​ 


_...._lasse es langsam ausrollen:​ 




​ 



Um mit dem MTB richtig Spaß zu haben, wird`s  wohl noch ne Weile dauern, zumal die Wetterfrösche von neuerlichem Winter unken !!!
Für meine Aussage lege ich mal meine Tour in Ost/Westlausitzer Gefilden zugrunde und alles was über 250 m Höhe liegt. Auf den Fotos könnt ihr`s sehen, da liegt noch genug von dem weißen Zeugs rum.​ 
*So, weiß es einer besser und wer erbarmt sich für den nächsten Bericht ???*​ 
Grüße
-firlie-​


----------



## CC. (6. März 2013)

Ah, der Juniorchef hält die Fahne hoch. Hatte schon gedacht, daß hier alle am schleichenden Kettenrost dahinsiechen  Schöne Tour mit schönen Bilder und ... schönem Rad. Old School ... schwarz, rot, weiß. Dem Kaiser hätte es auch gefallen  Das Stevens passte mir leider nicht, so daß es einfach ein anderes schwarz-weiß-rotes Rad geworden ist  Straßenrad fahren ist im Moment das einzig Sinnvolle, bin auch schon über ein paar verlorene GA Blöcke gestolpert... Den personal coach des musculus radebergensis major hab ich übrigens gestern gefeuert. Er hatte seinen Job übern Winter zu gut gemacht.
Es ist gerade eine Pracht, über schwarzen, warmen Asphalt zu rollern und ringsrum glitzert alles und der Blick kann wieder in die Ferne gehen. Die Temperaturen sind auch halbwegs erträglich. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß ich das als eingefleischter Straßenvermeider mal sagen muß 

Mehr! Mehr von Allem. Vorallem mehr Frühling!
CC.

*Ach ja: Tod den Wetterfröschen!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2013)

*Amerika-Rochlitzberg-Amerika* 

..da ich hier schonmal beschrieben hab, nur ein paar Worte  zu den Bildern (die 10sec Selbstauslöser-Bilder sind verbesserungswürdig, ich muss schneller sprinten trainieren).

Ist übrigens eine MTB Tour, nich fürs Rennrad 

Höhenweg zur Rochsburg

















Hier ist hochtragen angesagt - ich hatte es vor Jahren auch mal andersrum versucht, aber war schon arg rutschig auf den Holzstufen.





Panorama mit Rochsburg





Hinter der Rochsburg runter zur Jungfernhöhle (braunes Quadrat)





Schlüsselstellen bergauf, mag ich nicht  (man sieht die Brücke)





Alte Bahnbrücke, dahinter gehts bis Göritzhain auf Asphalt, bis auf einen kleinen schnellen Waldtrail hinter Berthelsdorf links.





Hinter Göritzhain Blick auf die alte Fabrik, im Hang dahinter geht der Trail sehr flowig weiter an der Chemnitz- aber erst steil rauf!





Rastplatz am Schlammweg nach Wechselburg





Tja...hmmm...nee doch nicht 





Rochlitzberg





Sornzig





Hochzus der Wanderweg ist weiter oben dann Schneepamp gewesen, nicht mehr fahrbar





Na dann gleich oben den kleinen arg verschlammten DH runter 





ja da war ich zu langsam





nach dem fies verschneepampten Forstweg - Absturzgefahr? 





endlich die Eulenkluft





ja da war ich auch zu langsam, man braucht halt schon zwei drei Sekunden für die Linie











Asphalt nach Lunzenau - die Bahnbrücke Göhren





ein Stückchen Waldweg





erst wieder Richtung Berthelsdorf, aber dann noch ein wenig Feldweg und Trail...





...bis es am Amtsmannsfelsen ganz unamtlich ein öde Holztreppe wieder runter geht.





Danach gehts nur noch total flach auf Flowtrails, matschigen Forstwegen...





...und vereisten Wanderwegen an Rochsburg vorbei





zurück nach Amerika





Dauer der Tour 5h. 
Temperatur war so 5 - 14 °C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (6. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus, wäre gern mitgekommen


----------



## GeneralDesert (6. März 2013)

gefällt mir auch. Schöne Trails


----------



## schtrietfaidor (6. März 2013)

Satter Bericht, @cxfahrer!
Macht echt Lust auf Frühling - und auf Dein Revier...


----------



## doriuscrow (6. März 2013)

Das ist ja fast meine zukünftige (und bissl auch ehemalige) Hausrunde, ich starte aber von Burgstädt aus, an der Chemnitz über Göritzhain, hinter der Fabrik (was haben die mal da hergestellt?) geht dann ein Singletrail bis unter der Göhrener Brücke durch. Dann entweder Asphalt nach Wechselburg oder gleich zur Rochsburg. Bist du öfter dort unterwegs?

MfG, Reimar


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast meine zukünftige (und bissl auch ehemalige) Hausrunde, ich starte aber von Burgstädt aus, an der Chemnitz über Göritzhain, hinter der Fabrik (was haben die mal da hergestellt?) geht dann ein Singletrail bis unter der Göhrener Brücke durch. Dann entweder Asphalt nach Wechselburg oder gleich zur Rochsburg. Bist du öfter dort unterwegs?
> 
> MfG, Reimar



Nein, nur alle halbe Jahr mal, ist von Leipzig ne gute Stunde mit dem Auto. Da fahr ich sonst lieber nach Kriebstein.

Singletrail am westlichen Ufer der Chemnitz und weiter an der Mulde? 
Da ist doch alles Bahntrasse - auf OSM hab ich nix gesehen.

Ich kenne hinter der Maschinenfabrik nur den Flowtrail am östlichen Ufer nach Wechselburg.


----------



## doriuscrow (7. März 2013)

Auf der anderen Seite ist auch einer, Einstieg direkt neben der Einfahrt ins Fabrikgelände. Geht dann unter der Göhrener Brücke durch und endet auf der Strasse zwischen Göhren und Cossen. Wenn du wieder in der Nähe bist - sag bescheid, ich ziehe im Mai wieder nach Burgstädt. Dann werde ich mich mal ans Erkunden der vielen kleinen Trails am Ufer von Mulde und Chemnitz machen 

Mfg Reimar


----------



## firlie (7. März 2013)

@ cxfahrer

Aha !!! Schaut her, es gibt also doch reichlich (MTB) Leben westlich von Dresden! 
Ihr habt ja bei euch schon den vollen Frühling, selbst der Himmel ist blauer als bei uns!
Tolle Bilder, mich zerfleischt der Neid !
PS: die Ostsachsen hoffen auf mehr Berichte aus euren Landen. Der Rennradtourenbericht ist aus der Not heraus geboren, wärst du 2 Tage eher gewesen, hätt ich den nich gebracht.

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (7. März 2013)

@cxfahrer
Chillen in Altzschillen ...   

Danke für den Bericht!

Ich musste neulich umkehren - meine Hausrunde ist noch schneeverseucht 
Treppen und Skateanlage mussten als Ersatz herhalten.

 @firlie
Diese Saison werde ich aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen wahrscheinlich nicht so dolle zulangen können. Aber ich weiss den Tourenfred in guten Händen 

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## CC. (7. März 2013)

@cxfahrer : bei sowenig Schnee werde ich glatt neidig. Schöne Bilder - sogar mit Selbstauslöser 
 @tanztee : Du wirst doch den Fred hier nicht im Chaos untergehen lassen und mit Abwesenheit glänzen? Hatte in subversiver Art schon versucht den Fred mit firlie zu hijacken. "Leider" erfolglos; cxfahrer hat ja gleich gut gekontert. Funktioniert also  

Was Du auch immer vorhast oder tun mußt: viel Erfolg und mach's mit Ruhe!
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## tanztee (10. März 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @tanztee : Du wirst doch den Fred hier nicht im Chaos untergehen lassen und mit Abwesenheit glänzen?



Soo schlimm wirds schon nicht werden 
Mitlesen und die eine oder andere Hausrunde ist zumindest drin, wie zum Beispiel heute in den Radebeuler Weinbergen:





Es wird immer alpiner! Neulich wurde das "Drääsdnglühn"beobachtet, dann auch noch dichter Nebel am Alpen, äh, Lößnitzhügel-Hauptkamm 

Der Trail da runter rockt!
Sieht weiter unten so aus (Wo-bin-ich-Fans erinnern sich vielleicht): http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1069709  .

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (10. März 2013)




----------



## much175 (10. März 2013)

ist zwar für mich eine weite Anfahrt, aber einer meiner Lieblingstrails. Der bockt richtig 

Aber jetzt kommt ja noch mal Schnee, da werden unsere Dresdner Gletscher wieder wachsen


----------



## firlie (12. März 2013)

*Hallo Biker ...*

ja, *ER *ist wieder da und will bis zum Wochenende bleiben. Im Moment flockt es prächtig bei uns. Überlege schon ob ich die Ski ...

Bilder von *"ER"*

*




*

*



*


*----------------------------------------------*​ 
So,
nachdem ich mich vergangenen Sonntag im warmen Bettchen noch 3 x rumgedreht hatte und mir reichlich verarscht vorkam, als ich nach neune aus dem Fenster schaute, wir hatten immerhin +++ 8°C und Sonnenschein (was machen die Wetterfrösche mit ihren 2 Mio Satelliten eigentlich ???)
... nachdem ich letzte Woche 3 Nächte lang nicht schlafen konnte und das alles wegen der WAHNSINN´S BILDER von cxfahrer​ 
...habe ich mir gestern, am Montag, gesagt:
"Alter da hilft kein Jammern, schnapp dir dein Bike und tu was für die Kondition und den Tourenfred"​ 
*Schnelle Runde zu den "Haushügelchen"*​ 
Los ging`s durch den _Karswald_ und siehe da, *die lieben Forstarbeiter* haben den Schneebruch vom Januar schon beseitigt:​ 


 


 

Da wollmer hin! _Breiter Stein, Quellenberg, Schöne Höhe_​ 
_



_​ 


hoch zum _Quellenberg:_​ 
_



_​ 


die *bösen Leute vom Forst, *den ganzen Trail zerstört ...​ 


 


In diesem Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen, ein ganz _"Harter Biker"_ zu werden. Also nicht lange rumgequatscht, mir selber in den Ars... getreten und ab die Post, nach unten ...​ 


 


 


 


...heile unten angekommen, noch nen`Knipser vom wilden _Wesenitztal _und dann rauf auf die _Schöne Höhe_​ 


 

_



_​ 


oben gibt`s erst mal ne Belohnung​ 


 


wieder abwärts, ich weiß gar nicht, was alle haben, 
_das war im Januar_​ 


 

und _das war gestern _! Also, soooo schlimm ist das alles gar nicht zur Zeit!​ 


 


Die Location für ne halsbrecherische Abfahrt hab ich gefunden. Der Hals soll aber noch ne` Weile gerade und dranne beiben. Also schummle ich ein bischen, fahre links und rechts an den Treppen vorbei und ...na gut, das Jahr ist lang, vielleicht wird`s mit dem "Harten Biker" noch !!!



 




Über die Heimfahrt gibt`s nicht viel zu labern. Der Schnee grieselte langsam vor sich hin, wir hatten -6°C, es war den ganzen Tag verhangen und am Abend war`s ruckzuck dunkel.​ 
Um nicht zu nerven, werde ich mal ne kurze Berichtspause einlegen. Im Gegensatz zum "Chef" werde ich das aber auch durchziehen, denn:​ 
@tanztee​ 
*Mein lieber Tourenfredchef !*​ 
_" wenn die Katze aus dem Hause ist, tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch"_​ 
Wir hatten uns so gefreut... endlich die volle Freiheit...CC.hatte schon Bier geordert ...
Alle dachten DU bist *beruflich* auf den Malediven und hast _*privat*_ ne` Handvoll Mädel`s im Arm !
Aber nee, da bretterst du selbstmörderisch bei voll verpisstem Wetter irgendwelche Treppen runter !
So geht das nicht, ich berufe ne Vorstandssitzung ein !!!!​ 
​ 
Grüße
-firlie-​


----------



## CC. (12. März 2013)

Es lebt !
Sieht fahrbar aus...

Aber.... fein hiergeblieben. Der Cheffe macht jetzt mal Pause (Malediven wollen auch verdient werden *lol) und Du mußt hier die Fahne hochhalten. Mit meiner Hopfenvergiftung hab ich mich auch alleine gelassen gefühlt.
Nee, also im Ernst: keine falsche Rücksicht. 


Ich spendiere ein großes Bier für das erste Foto (ab heute) einer blühenden Frühlingswiese , natürlich auf einer Tour. Hab sie letzte Woche schon auf dem Land  gesehen, aber kein Foto gemacht 

Zeit wird`s.

Grüße, 
CC.

Btw: bist Du mit der Jacke im Winter zufrieden gewesen?

Edith hats fast vergessen: Vergiß die Bemühungen für den "harten Biker", die Brille reicht! Zumindest mach ich das so


----------



## Kasebi (12. März 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich spendiere ein großes Bier für das erste Foto (ab heute) einer blühenden Frühlingswiese , natürlich auf einer Tour.




Nur aus Sachsen? Oder darfs auch aus den Nachbarländern sein. Thüringen? Sachsen Anhalt?
Und wenns klappen sollte wie komm ich an die Getränkequelle ran?
Ne laß mann. Spaß muß sein. Aber der weiße Mist soll endlich verschwinden. Da sind wir uns sicher über Ländergrenzen einig
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## CC. (12. März 2013)

Also ich schränke das jetzt nachträglich auf Sachsen ein 
und Du kriegst ein extra Bier zu gegebener Zeit für gute Tips für Trails in Thüringen respektive Rhön. Bin letztes Jahr so durchgehetzt, muss da nochmal hin...


----------



## firlie (20. März 2013)

Zitat von CC. vom 12.03. (irgendwas ist beim zitieren schief gelaufen !!!)

"Es lebt !"

*WO DENN ????*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 
*Hallo Biker ....*

...ihr seht`s an der Überschrift ... schwach ,schwach, schwach was hier abgeht!
Über 400 Hits seit dem letzten Beitrag von CC. 
Hat keiner was beizutragen, wo bleibt der Community Gedanke ?
Nich mal der Chef schickt ne`Karte aus Maledivijen!!!   

@ CC.

Angesicht`s der aktuellen Wetterlage befürchte ich das *Schalwerden des von dir ausgelobten Bieres.*
Hier ist die Blumenwiese.







Ich gebe mich, in Anbetracht dessen, dass das Bild nicht aktuell und nicht aus Sachsen stammt (aber auf ner` MTB - Tour / Austria / geknipst wurde), mit einem Gläschen des Gerstensaftes zufrieden.

Ach so, *ER* will doch noch länger bleiben (Ach wie ist der Winter schön ...!!!) 

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Kasebi (21. März 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ....Ach wie ist der Winter schön ...



      :kotz:


Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## CC. (21. März 2013)

Fassen wir mal zusammen:
Der Chef ist verschollen, die Mäuse sind vor lauter Langeweile vom Tisch gefallen, der Junior Chef buhlt mit gefaketen Bildern um Alkohol und dem Thüringer ist vor lauter Jahreszeit speiübel.


Toll! Hier gefällts mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (23. März 2013)

Eigentlich hatte ich ja fest vor, heute bei dem angekündigten Sonnenschein eine (kleine) Tour zu fahren, eine Frühlingswiese zu knipsen und mir CC.s Bier zu sichern.
Nachdem mich aber nach dem Raustreten auf dem Balkon der eisige Wind fast weggeweht hat, habe ich mir lieber ein Bier aus dem Keller geholt und mir via Festplatte Tourenberichte aus früheren Jahren reingezogen...

Meinen "Rotpunkttour"-Bericht von 2008 kennen sicherlich schon ein paar - ein paar vielleicht noch nicht...Und weil dieser auch sehr frühlingslastig ist, werfe ich ihn (im freundlichen Frühlingsgrün) einfach mal als "Zwischenfutter" ein (Bilderlink am Textende)...

---Zitat: Th. 2008:

*[SIZE=+1]Einmal hin, einmal her  rundherum,[/SIZE]  das [SIZE=-1]ist [/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]nicht ...          [/SIZE]*​                    [SIZE=-1] März.
Der meteorologische Frühlingsanfang ist durch.
Außentemperatur 5°C und die Sturmtiefs jagen sich mit 70 Stundenkilometern durch Europa.
Kein Radwetter.
 Planen kann man aber auch drin. Kartenstudium ist angenehm, strengt nicht an, schönt den Maßstab und macht Höhenlinien zu Nebensächlichkeiten. Mit jedem Regentag schwindet aber, fast unmerklich, die mühselig in der Nightridesaison erarbeitete Form, und das Zeitfenster für die diesjährige Radsaison nimmt genauso rapide ab, wie der Biervorrat im Keller. Letzteres Problem ist lösbar  ersteres ist fix. Die Tourenpläne im Kopf häufen sich und das einzige verbliebene lange Wochenende (Himmelfahrt) rückte mit ziemlich vagen Wetterprognosen näher. Dummerweise haben sich nicht nur fiktive Radrouten angehäuft, sondern auch jede Menge anderer, kaum vermittelbare, dennoch unabwendbare Aufgaben häuslicher Notwendigkeit. So verblieben von 4 freien Tagen realistisch gesehen nur 1,5.
Nun ja, bedingt durch den verhaltenen Optimismus der Kachelmänner, stand mir auch gar nicht so recht der Sinn nach mehrtägigen Ausflügen ins ohnehin aufgeweichte und vom Forst zerkarrte sächsische Bergland und einem alpinen Einsatz meiner zweirädrigen Hardware widersprach der schon erwähnte sehr softe Zustand meiner zweibeinigen Antriebseinheit. So schwappte mal wieder eine alte Idee neu nach oben: Der rotbepunktete Wanderweg um Dresden!
Dieser, schon vor ein paar Jahren abschnittsweise auf Befahrbarkeit geprüft und als tauglich befunden, stellte sich irgendwann, während einer längeren Kartensitzung, als in sich geschlossene Route dar. So ein bisschen hin und her ist ja schön und gut - aber im Ganzen? Rundherum?
Nach Befragung alter Aufzeichnungen und des groben Daumens sollten das ca. 150km inkl. 1500 steigender Höhenmeter ergeben.
Scheint machbar  für meine Verhältnisse allerdings grenzwertig bis geht nicht.
Man kann ja einfach mal losfahren, im Endeffekt ist man nie weiter als  gut 30 km von der heimischen Badewanne entfernt. Eine Runde ohne den Point of no return, ohne ÖPNV Stress, das hat was!
 03.Mai.2008, 06.30 Uhr, Baumwiese. Per Ampel Knopfdruck wird der _spin_ freigegeben. Es geht los, - die Kugel rollt  _Faites vos jeux_ - es darf gesetzt werden, ein heimliches Minimalziel war gesetzt, wie weit geht's wirklich?
 Ich persönlich mag die Stunden des erwachenden Tages, zumindest beim Radfahren. Es ist jedes Mal eine Art Zeitraffer, welcher sich da abspielt:
Jugendliche mit einer tiefer gelegten motorisierten Jukebox dreiviertel sieben am Bismarckturm, für die der längst vergangene Tag (bzw. die Nacht) noch gar nicht vorbei war; vom Kriegstanz der Nacht zerzauste Hobbyindianer des gerade im Lößnitzgrund stattfindenden Karl-May-Festes beim Entsorgen des abendlich genossenen Feuerwassers in Form von Morgenwasser; und neben dem gesamten Sortiment an Nordic- und Powerwalkern, -joggern, -stretchern, Gassigehern und Brötchenholern, entdeckt man schon die ersten festen Größen des neuen Tages in einer Kleingartensparte: Eine Handvoll Typen, welche in den frühen Achtzigern wohl ihre besten Jahre hatten, am Klapptisch vor der Laube beim Bier. Ob die vielen leeren Flaschen darauf schon länger, immer noch, oder schon wieder da standen, war nicht so schnell zu erkennen. Vorrat war jedenfalls noch reichlich da, der Grill qualmte schon (oder noch): n schön Tag noch! Mach sachte! Klar doch, Jungs.  Gegen 9 hatte ich das erste Viertel weg und rollte das Triebischtal aufwärts. Die Vormittagsstunden sind da eher unspektakulär, man trifft wenig bis gar keine Leute. Somit könnte man locker die herrlichen Singletrails genießen. Dumm nur, dass es in der Nacht ganz schön geregnet haben musste. Alles war oberflächlich total nass und matschig. So wurden viele der, von vorherigen Touren bekannten, Sahnepassagen zu Trage- und Schiebestrecken. Schade  kostet aber vor allem bei so einem Projekt verdammt viel Zeit.
Nach dem Nachtanken in Mohorn (Getränkeshop Tränkner  was ein Name!) stieg das Profil noch mal stark an, der Eckpunkt Tharandter Wald wurde aber gerade noch so im Zeitplan liegend geschafft und zügig das erste Weißeritztal (das Wilde) angesteuert. Dort begann ein mir unbekannter Abschnitt über die Somsdorfer Höhe  und genau dort kam ich bereits an meine Grenzen. Zuerst zwang mich ein kurzer, dafür knackiger Anstieg um 20 Prozent aus den Pedalen, weiter oben, als  das Gröbste schon vorbei schien, hatte der Forst ganze Arbeit geleistet. Weg und Wald völlig unbefahrbar, selbst Tragen war nahezu unmöglich. Abstützen auf dem Rad und versuchen, auf dem vergewaltigten Weg voranzueiern. Sicherlich hatte der Regen der letzten Nacht nicht unbedingt zum Guten  beigetragen. Der Weg endete am Waldrand, die mittels farbiger Holzpflöcke weiterführende Rotpunktmarkierung folgte dem Ackerrand, entlang eines sumpfigen Bachbeginns bis hin zur Butterstraße. Diese ist auf der Karte wirklich so benannt  die Konsistenz stimmte haargenau. Nur der Geruch - normaler Schlamm war das nicht, irgendwie bissiger. Ölig schimmernde Pfützen auch auf den umliegenden Feldern bestätigten: Jauche.
Die Nachfolgeorganisation der ortsansässigen LPG(P) hatte in Kooperation mit dem (T)-Pendant ganze Arbeit geleistet (wahrscheinlich gibt es eine Art Wettbewerb mit dem Forstbetrieb des vorher durchschobenen Waldstückes, wie man Wege am besten unpassierbar macht...), da half nur Nase zu und durch.
Auf der Straße zur Rabenauer Mühle flogen mir dann allerlei Stinkbomben aus dem Reifenprofil  um die Ohren, so dass ich an erwähnter Mühle nicht nur übel aussah. Entsprechend distanziert wurde ich von den zahlreichen Ausflüglern im zweiten Weißeritztal (dem Roten) gemustert.
Egal, das Minimalziel war erreicht und obwohl erst Halbzeit, war das geschätzte Tagespensum an Höhenmetern schon absolviert. Man könnte also ein, zwei Bier und dann nach Hause...
Nach Apfelschorle und dünner Suppe ging's weiter, warum auch immer.
Hinter Possendorf fielen erste dicke Regentropfen, allerdings war dort schon der Gedanke: Soweit fährst du die Runde nie wieder dominant und glücklicherweise lockerte es nach einem kurzen Schauer im Lockwitztal wieder auf.
 Borthen.
Blütenfest, Menschenmassen. Riesenrad und Zuckerwatte. Genervte Ordner   Hier kannst du nicht lang!. Konnte ich doch.
Nach Wechsel der Elbseite in Pirna, zog sich der Himmel wieder zu, und auf der langen Schiebepassage durch den Tiefen Grund auf den Borsberg regnete es und spülte meine restliche Motivation weg.
Kräftemäßig war ohnehin Ebbe und mir war kotzübel.
_Rien ne va plus_ - Nichts geht mehr!
Ich lag im feuchten Gras, und brauchte einige Minuten um mich zu sammeln.
Jetzt via Pillnitz und Elbradweg heimzurollen, wäre kaum kürzer als durch die Heide und da kommen auch nur noch wenige kleine Anstiege...Noch dreht sich _le cylindre_!
Als ich nach dem Anstieg aus dem Helfenberger Grund hinter Gönnsdorf das Ortseingangsschild Bühlau erkannte, wäre ich um ein Haar abgestiegen und auf die Knie gefallen: Jetzt war ich durch! Noch 20 km Heide mit Heimvorteil  da kenne ich nahezu jede Wurzel, unglaublich wie so was aufbaut! Selbst der übermotivierte Jogger, welcher mich an der Steigung zwischen Waldbad Klotzsche und Bikepoint überholte, störte mich nicht. In Hollywood Filmen brennen sich die Helden jetzt die Fat Lady an. Nach reichlich 12 Stunden im Sattel rollte ich vor der Baumwiese aus. Unglaublich. Bin ich wirklich heute früh in die andere Richtung los?
Der nächste Tag begann etwas später und nach Rad und Wohnung reinigen, piepte mich auch schon (vor dem ersten Bier) mein Handy in die Normalität zurück: Sind gleich da, komm schon mal runter, zum Auto ausladen und Zeug hochtragen.
_Zero - La Partage _
 Einen neuen _spin_ wird's in der Form nicht mehr geben...[/SIZE]

Bilderlink

---Zitatende.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch demnächst von irgendwem einen aktuellen Bericht....


Grüße Th. - der den Winterschlaf gern beenden möchte - ist gar nicht mehr müde...


----------



## CC. (24. März 2013)

Soviel poetische Prosa mit Witz geschrieben, soviel Motivation zum Fahren und aktuell passend. Bei dem Wetter ist alles willkommen, auch RR-Bilder 
Und keiner antwortet :-(
@Th:


----------



## der12te (24. März 2013)

@Th.: wirklich toll geschrieben.
Wenn die Bilder mit Untertiteln noch eingebettet sind issis Top!


----------



## Th. (24. März 2013)

der12te schrieb:


> Wenn die Bilder mit Untertiteln noch eingebettet sind issis Top!


Habe es mal auf die Schnelle versucht - mehr gibt das arcor-Fotoalbum nicht her. Bildbeschreibung gibt es nur in der kleinen Ansicht, in der großen Ansicht nur den Bildtitel (begrenzt auf eine zu geringe Anzahl Zeichen um die Beschreibung einfach reinzukopieren). 
Naja - für so eine olle Kamelle sollte das aber ausreichen...


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2013)

Warum bindest du die Fotos nicht in den Bericht ein? 
So lese ich das nicht, sorry.


----------



## der12te (24. März 2013)

Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (24. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum bindest du die Fotos nicht in den Bericht ein?


So viel Mühe für 'ne alte Geschichte lohnt nicht - die Bilder gibt es nur noch auf dem arcor Server - der Text ist der originale html-scrib von einer ehemaligen Homepage, einfach reinkopiert (hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass das funktioniert). Das alles wieder runterladen und neu strukturieren...ach, bald gibt es sicher jede Menge aktuelle Berichte...
So wie deinen von letztens z.B., während der 3 Frühlingstage.


----------



## firlie (25. März 2013)

*WOW !!!*

Da haben wir einen Berichte - Schreiberling hier und einen richtig guten noch dazu!
Naturgabe oder berufsbedingt?
Ich zieh den Hut ...äh Helm vor deinem Können. Das gleich gilt für den Radmarathon. Da ham die Beene bestimmt ganz schön gezwickt am nächsten Tag  !?
Gibt`s noch mehr von deinen früheren Taten ?



Th. schrieb:


> bald gibt es sicher jede Menge aktuelle Berichte...


 
Hast du wirklich Hoffnung ???


----------



## CC. (25. März 2013)

@_Th._: gibts die Tour irgendwo als Track o.ä. zu sehen? Oder anders gefragt: auf welcher (Online-)Karte sieht man den Weg mit rotgepunkteter Markierung?


----------



## Th. (25. März 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @_Th._: gibts die Tour irgendwo als Track o.ä. zu sehen? Oder anders gefragt: auf welcher (Online-)Karte sieht man den Weg mit rotgepunkteter Markierung?



Ich habe die Tour im Anschluss mal in Magic Maps nachgetackert (gibt keinen GPS Mitschnitt). Diesen habe ich dann immer mal bei Nachfragen verteilt - und so hat den Falco auch bekommen und bei gpsies online gestellt. 
Mit dem Hikebikemap-Layer sieht man die Rotpunktmarkierung. Allerdings muss ich ergänzen, die stimmt nicht immer. Ein paar Passagen wurden mittlerweile ummarkiert (z.B. Niederau-Meißen und auch der Gebergrund). Dann habe ich auch ab und an die Markierung verloren (z.B. Rabenau und Borthen), wusste im Endeffekt aber immer wo ich hin muss. Ein paar extrem stufenlastige Passagen habe ich auch bewusst umfahren (z.B. Spitzhaustreppen und der Poetenweg in Meißen).
Geplant habe ich die Tour ausschließlich mit einer 1:50000 Kompass Karte (Dresden und Umgebung oder so) und hatte die unterwegs auch mit (GPS habe ich nicht). Im Prinzip kannte ich die Strecke aber von vorherigen Erkundungstouren außer dem Stück Tharandt-Pirna. Nicht dass ich dort nie war - aber eben nicht mit dem Augenmerk auf die Wandermarkierung.


----------



## CC. (25. März 2013)

Großen Dank! Das ist eine interessante Kombination von Landschaftsteilen. Hab auch Deinen Aufruf zur Tour von 2008 gefunden, inkl. Kodaks Kommentar *lol
Aber Respekt, da war meine Schlängelwegtour ja nur was zum Einrollern.

Jetzt wird's Zeit, dass wir rauskommen; es muffelt hier schon leicht. Deine Bilder vom frischen Maigrün haben mich ziemlich begeistert. Ich geh mich mal schon umziehen und muß dann nur noch mal Luft aufpumpen....
Gruß,
CC.


----------



## tanztee (25. März 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @_Th._: gibts die Tour irgendwo als Track o.ä. zu sehen? Oder anders gefragt: auf welcher (Online-)Karte sieht man den Weg mit rotgepunkteter Markierung?



Cheffe hilft gern 

Offiziell: http://stadtplan.dresden.de/ -> Verkehr -> Wanderwege (zumindest für den Teil auf Dresdner Flur)

Inoffiziell hier

 @Th. So bin ich mal in etwa gewandert ... in meiner Prä-MTB-Ära ... in mehreren Etappen ... kranke Tour


----------



## CC. (26. März 2013)

Danke, Cheffe 
Wieso hab ich das auf der Wander- / Reitkarte nicht gefunden? Sollte ich vielleicht doch mal die Schneebrille enteisen?


----------



## CC. (30. März 2013)

<sing>
Wo die blauen Gipfel ragen, lockt so  mancher stille Pfad.
Immer vorwärts ohne Zagen bald sind wir dem Ziel genaht. 
Schnee(berg)felder blinken, leuchten von ferne her, Lande versinken im Wolkenmeer
</sing>


----------



## tanztee (31. März 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Fassen wir mal zusammen:
> Der Chef ist verschollen



Nix da! 

Nachdem ich meinen Maledivenurlaub unterbrochen habe und Ostern eigentlich mal _nicht_ solo den Hohen Schneeberg erklimmen wollte, bin ich wieder im heimischen Matsch gelandet 
Wenn die Angestellten hier im Forum und selbst die Nachwuchs-Führungskräfte schwächeln (stattdessen fröhlich Lieder singen), muss Cheffe eben wieder selbst ran 

Das Tourenmotto lautet also:

Tiefschnee oder Teer?
Zum Lerchenberg und mehr ... !





"Heute mal nur Straße" dachte ich mir angesichts des munteren Flockenwirbels am Morgen. So als grobes Ziel war der Lerchenberg ausgemacht. Via Hoher Stein und den Bahnradweg ging es erstmal  nach Possendorf und durch Börnchen hindurch zum Lerchenberg:





Eine anmutig in weiß gehüllte Landschaft begrüßt mich, die Konturen zärtlich von Nebel umhüllt ... 

*
Ich will Sonne! Und Trails!!*

Mutig taste ich mich an Feldwege heran, Straße ist dann doch irgendwie langweilig. Richtung Wilisch soll es nun gehen, via Alte Salzstraße Richtung Karsdorf:





Praktisch auch, dass man überall Radständer findet:





Nach der B 170 rutsche ich mehr als ich fahre Richtung Quohren und folge dem ersten Wanderschild Richtung Quohrener Kipse. Jetzt heisst es das Rad Schultern und kräftig bergan in einen Winterwald einzutauchen. 
Seht die schöne, flockige Radverzierung:





Bis zum Kamm schleppe ich das Bike auf dem Buckel und dann kann ich 200 m bis zur Straße mit Schwung downhill fahren. Skilangläufer kreuzen meinen Weg bzw. ich deren Loipe. 
Sollte ich etwas das unpassende Sportgerät gewählt haben? Neeeeeein, natürlich nicht, war nur ne rethorische Frage.

Bis zu einem Feldweg (Hermsdorfer Weg) folge ich der Straße, dann lockt erneut die weiße Pracht. Bergab geht es sogar ganz passabel, wenn man von nicht vorhandener Seitenführung der Reifen mal absieht. So ziehe ich meine Slalomspur durch die Landschaft. 
Dann lockt doch der Trail, steil und unberührter Schnee ... Juhuu, es rollt bis zu einem Bachlauf! 





Der gleich folgende Pfarrweg ist soweit festgetreten, dass ich ganz passabel bis Kreischa gelange.
Über Zscheckwitz und Theisewitz kurbel ich die Straßenkilometer herunter und arbeite mich über Schleichwege zur Goldenen Höhe vor. 

Ja, das ist Ostern 2013:





Die Aussicht von der Goldenen Höhe besticht durch ausdifferenzierte Grautöne:





Ihr merkt es schon, heute bin ich eher fotofaul. Also ist der Rest jetzt Kopfkinosache:
Weiter gehts zur Eutschützer Mühle und den Nöthnitzgrund, welcher sich als grenzwertig glattgelatscht erweist. Hinter Nöthnitz fahre ich rechterhand den Feldweg entlang und gelange über Gostritz und einer neuen "Regenwasserstauschutzrückhalteanlage" über den Kaitzbach letztlich zum Bismarckturm und zur Nöthnitzer Straße. 

Nach Kärchern, Kette ölen und Bikeklamotten vorsichtig "entsorgen" stelle ich fest: warn ja doch ganze 47 km. Davon das meiste jedoch Straße und den Rest getragen oder geschoben 

Jetzt aber schnell zum Flieger ... 

Ride on! 

tanztee


----------



## firlie (2. April 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Während hier frohes Liedgut geträllert wurde, der Chef bei seinem Kurzbesuch die Reimefibel dabei hatte ( ...mein Gott , ich dachte, das Thema wäre durch !), schufteten andere für das Wohl der Allgemeinheit und für die Zyprio-idiotischen Banken.
Zu allem Unglück müssen die _"_*Fleißigen" *sich nun anhören, sie würden "schwächeln".
Nee, Nee, Nee, wo bleibt die Achtung vor dem *"Working Man" *???

---------------------------------------​ 

Nun gut, der Arbeitsstress war vorbei, es flockte wieder prächtig und meine Regierung hatte mir für 3 Stunden freigegeben. Anstatt Trübsal über die nicht gemachte "Jahreseröffnungs-Schneeberg-Tour" mit dem Chef und noch paar anderen Schneeverrückten zu blasen, gings auf eine kleine Runde.
Lasst euch nun verkünden, von dieser:

*Oster-eier Tour 2013*​ 

Eine Eiertour, im doppelten Sinne, denn überall, wo nicht gerade Asphalt unterm Schnee hervorlugte, im Wald Forstfahrzeuge das weiße Zeug`s komprimiert hatten, war es ein echtes rumgeeiere. 
Aber das wusste ich vorher nicht, denn der Grundgedanke war, dem "Eierweg des Osterhasen zu folgen".
Kleinste Gänge, Geschwindigkeit von 8-10 kmh bestimmten das erste Drittel der Strecke, die mich über den Tanneberg in die Massenei führte:​ 





​ 

Blick vom Tanneberg zur _"Massenei"_​ 
_



_​ 

Wege unpassierbar, also rauf auf`s Feld. ​ 




​ 

in der Feeee...ne bemerkte ich Bewegungen von Tieren. Was mit dem bloßem Auge nicht erkennbar war, entpuppte sich am PC als ..... na erkannt ???
Richtig, es sind Kraniche:​ 




​ 

Vor der Massenei zeigte sich *"ER" *noch einmal von seiner schönsten Seite und schickte mir ein prächtiges "Schneegestöber":​ 




​ 

Fahrbar überall dort, wo Forstfahrzeuge ... , aber das wisst ihr ja bereits!​ 




​ 

Etappenziel. "_Der große Stern" _in der Massenei:​ 




​ 

Die Zauberkugel hatte ich nicht dabei. Das Ei gab mir, aus Angst vor einem sofortigen Verzehr, Auskunft, welchen Weg ich nun nehmen sollte:​ 




​ 

Spurenraten:​ 




​ 

Endlich freies Land. Nach einem kurzem Asphaltstück ging`s zur _Wesenitzaue:_​ 
_



_​ 

Wandertafel:​ 




​ 

Endlich, nach der Hälfte der Strecke ein Lichtblick. 
Die Sonne zeigt sich:​ 




​ 

Nach einem schönen Singletrail (leider nur 1 km) bin ich nun direkt im Wesenitztal an der Buschmühle bei Rennersdorf:​ 




​ 

Weiter an der Wesenitz lang:​ 




​ 




​ 

Hinter Rennersdorf geht`s den Wesenitztalweg weiter. Und wieder einmal winke ich dem schönen Fräulein auf der Burg (Stolpen).​ 




​ 

Hier befinde ich mich "über der Wesenitz", kurz vor Stolpen:​ 




​ 

Weiter geht`s durch Helmsdorf. Das kleine schmucke Dörfchen lässt den Asphalt vergessen, über den ich fahre und schon bald habe ich wieder Gelände unter der Rädern.
Wesenitztal zwische Helmsdorf und Dittersbach:​ 




​ 

Durch Wilschdorf hab ich noch mal 2 km Straße und freue mich schon auf ein leckeres Essen zu Haus, als sich "unerwartet" ein sonst gut fahrbarer, leicht ansteigender Feldweg als der berühmte "Knüppel zwischen den Beinen" entpuppt.
Was hier leicht und locker aussieht, zieht mir den letzten Saft aus den Muskeln:​ 




​ 

Die letzten Kilometer durch den Karswald trete ich noch mal richtig rein. Die Familie hat gerade durchgeklingelt, wo ich denn nun wäre ...  !
Aber zum Abschluss lass ich mir das folgende nicht entgehen:
Für alle Zweifler und Erbsenzähler!
Ja, ich hab eine richtiges "Osterei" durch die Gegend geschleppt!!!​ 




​ 

_" Jetzt hilft kein Flehen mehr, Ei, jetzt ist`s aus mit dir ....!"_​ 




​ 


Für alle die an einer Streckenführung interresiert sind gibt`s hier die Route:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eydyivqcuwgwumhk​ 
Biker !
Nun wird Allerorten über den langen Winter gemekkert.
Zerstecht mir die Reifen und haltet mich für bekloppt, aber so umfassende, schöne Schnee-Impressionen hatte ich, auch Dank des MTB`s, noch nie. 
Ich find`s herrlich!
Seht`s von der positiven Seite und stellt euch das Schmuddelwetter vor, welches sonst um diese Zeit sein Unwesen treibt. Außerdem kommt doch _logischerweise_ nach einem ausgebliebenen Frühling gleich der Sommer oder  ?!!!!​ 

Grüße
-firlie-​ 

@tanztee
Es war eigentlich nicht meine Absicht, dich nach 3 Tagen vom Bericht-Thron zu stürzen, aber die Bilder sind nun mal da und die Zeit für den Rest der Woche wieder mal knapp. Hoffe, wir können mal zusammen was "verfassen"!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (2. April 2013)

@tanztee ...
ja ich habe gekniffen und wollte keine Schneeschlacht zum Schneeberg  ... von Quohren zur Kippse ist schon bei normalen Verhältnissen nicht wirklich spassig, kenne nur den einen Weg, wo es auf der Wiese keinerlei Hinweise gibt, nur der Wissende den Einstieg findet ... 
Gern begleite ich dich im Frühling zum Schneeberg ...


----------



## CC. (3. April 2013)

Zwei Ostertouren auf einmal )))) Und so witzig: "ausdifferenzierte Grautöne" - das muß man bei dem Sche***wetter erstmal empfinden können... Und @_firlie_ ... kennst Du noch mehr solche Touren, wo man diese roten schwebenden Pfeile treffen kann? Und Respekt: mit einem gefärbten Ei auf dem Sattel. Das macht nicht Jeder 
Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich hier was Schönes _und_ Witziges lesen kann - auch wenn ich zu den Kneifern gehöre. War Ostern nur Laufen und hab mich der Lammfleisch-Regeneration hingegeben. Aber... wenn der Frühling denn mal kommen sollte, wird der Cheffe zwingend von den Malediven zurückbeordert und darf die Tour zum Schneeberg anführen. 
Ich freu mich drauf!
Grüße vom Ostwind-Rennradtrip,
CC.


----------



## firlie (7. April 2013)

*Schnee - und Lagebericht aus der Westlausitz*
*                vom  Sonntag, 7. April 2013*


- Gestern Abend, gegen 22:00 Uhr, bei dichtem Schneefall mit den Kindern eine    Schneeballschlacht gemacht !

- Über 400 m ü. NN Ski + Rodel gut, im Wald ü. 250 NN ,Skilanglauf möglich.

- An den Südhängen ist der Schnee weitestgehend getaut. Gute Bedingungen für eine solide "Grundbräune".

- Temperaturen heute Nachmittag um die +8°C, das ist rekordverdächtig!

Bin heute zum späten Nachmittag mit dem RR "Über die Dörfer".
Sonnig, fast windstill.
Gute Fernsicht auf den _"Schneeberg"._
Glaubte, von dort, ein intoniert - von zärtlichen Mädchenstimmen untermaltes  
*" Aloha heee "  *zu hören !!!

tanztee  - Chef, solltest etwa *DU* mit deinem weiblichen Gefolge .....???

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (7. April 2013)

'n Abend allerseits,
nach einer Woche (Winter)Urlaub im Zittauer Gebirge hätte ich gern den ultimativen Frühlingstourenbericht gepostet...
Was soll's - und wie schrieb @_firlie_ unlängst:





> Biker !​
> 
> 
> Nun wird Allerorten über den langen Winter gemekkert.
> ...


und so war ich ausgiebig "downhill" unterwegs...und nicht nur ich fand es prima. Fast bissel schade um den Winter...(Bilderlink)


----------



## firlie (8. April 2013)

@Th.

 (nur 1 Foto im Bilderlink ???)

*Biker !*

Und nun will "ER" sich zurückziehen und es soll alles vorbei sein ???
- ..._heul..._ - 
Am kommenden Wochenende Temperaturen jenseits der 10°C, die Schlammschlacht kann beginnen!
Wer bringt den Bilder-Bericht mit den verkeimtesten MTB`s und MTB`lern ?
Vielleicht lässt CC. für den Besten nochmal ein Bierchen springen ?!

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (8. April 2013)

Ich glaub, ich bin auf dem falschen Planeten gelandet. Da jammern zwei dem "ER" hinterher, der seit 6 Monaten den Würgegriff ausübt. Ich tanze und singe seit Wochen den Blütentanz, damit hier was weitergeht. Tztztz. 
 @Th.: das Kinderlachen (auch beim Downhill) ist doch das Schönste!
 @firlie: Den Gesang hab ich auch gehört, hab's aber für Sirenengesänge gehalten und vorsichtshalber einen Bogen drumgemacht.

Den Preis für das dreggsschte Bike hab ich schon gewonnen. Hab ungelogen 3 Tage dran geputzt, inklusive Abduschen auf der Terrasse und in der Badewanne. In einem Fred wurde das dann diskutiert, auch die Reaktionen der Ehefrauen. 
Ich spendiere also zum Thema "dreggsches Bike" ein Bier für ein Foto der erzürntesten Ehefrau / Freundin.


----------



## Th. (9. April 2013)

@firlie - Link korrigiert.


----------



## TheDudeDD (10. April 2013)

Servus, Wir werden uns heut mal den Windberg in Freital anschauen und gleich mal paar Fotos machen und euch ne Story liefern wie es nach dem HArten Winter aussieht dort oben 

Melde mich dann heut Abend mit Neuigkeiten.


----------



## CC. (13. April 2013)

<David sang schon>
All the young dudes  
Carry the news 
Boogaloo dudes 
Carry the news 
</>

Scheint windig gewesen zu sein. Wie auch immer...
Wer kommt mit dem Wiesenbild von der Frühlingstour?

Schönen Sonntag,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDudeDD (14. April 2013)

Ja meine Freunde der Sonne.

Ich war übers Wochenende mal in Niesky nahe der Polen. Hatte bisschen Angst das ich beim Fahren das Radl unterm Arsch verliere aber nagut.

Ich muss sagen es war schön aber auch unschön. Leider hat es am Vortag geregnet, gestürmt und gehagelt.... lass ich mir aber nicht die Laune verderben und bin schnurr stracks los in die Örtlichen Wälder. Ich sage es euch es war Sumpfig und mal ne echte herrausforderung dort die Berge runter zu kommen.

Hier nur mal nen paar Bilder weil nach Tourenberichten und Bildern gefragt wurde  ist jetzt nicht Direkt um die Ecke aber in ner Stunde is man mit dem Auto da. 

Schlechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## AlterSachse (14. April 2013)

Erste Wald Tour im Zittauer Revier
Hallo,
na endlich Sonne und das Bike aus den Keller geholt um dem Teil wieder mal die Weite Welt zu zeigen.
Da sich am nächsten WE Besuch in unser schönes Gebirge angemeldet hat wollte ich einfach mal auf einer kleinen Runde die Weg Beschaffenheit testen.
Also auf in das Weißbachtal, die ersten Meter mit einem lecker Trail waren ganz ok wenn auch etwas tiefer Waldboden aber gut fahrbar. Aber je höher hinauf es ging um so schlimmer wurde es. Bei 450HM war dann eigentlich Schluss der Winter hatte die Forstwege noch mit Schneemodder oder Eisplatten fest im Griff. Hochwaldgegend ist überhaupt noch nicht fahrbar gewesen deshalb sind es überwiegend Straßenkilometer geworden.
So die Tour steht hier http://altersachse.de/13-tracks/tour/ausgabe.php?id=195 und einige Bilder dazu versuch ich jetzt noch in diesen Artikel zu quetschen.
Gruß
Fazit alles über 500HM noch nicht machbar aber darunter bestimmt vieles möglich zB Elefantensteine




Weißbachtal - hier wahr eigentlich Schluß aber an der Schotterkante rechts geht ein Schleichweg in den Wald und der war wieder befahrbar 




links würde es zum Hochwald hinauf gehen nicht dran zu denken und auch gerade aus ging nichts mehr bin dann rechts am Schild runter




schnell mal verschnaufen




ist zwar noch nicht die gesuchte Frühlingswiese aber die Zittauer Krokuswiese ist auch schön anzuschauen


----------



## Th. (14. April 2013)

Also die Krokuswiese finde ich schon würdig für CCs Bier....vielleicht auch, weil ich heute diesbezüglich nicht fündig wurde.

Aber der Reihe nach:
Wiedermal ein kurzes Zeitfenster wollte ich auf den Hometrails zu einer _*Bestandsaufnahme*_ 
nutzen - was hat der Winter angerichtet, betreffs Material-, Fitness- und Trailzustandes.
Schon den ganzen Winter hatte ich mit Argwohn die Aktivitäten der Kettensägenfreunde aus der Distanz beobachtet - der Zustand vor Ort war erschütternd! Das waren alles mal liebliche Pfade:

















Singletrails wurden zu Forstautobahnen (da braucht man allerdings eine 3m Weg-Regelung nicht mehr zu fürchten):





Manche Pfade können bei OSM gelöscht werden ("Dieser Weg endet hier..."):





Allerdings öffnete das noch fehlende Unterholz-Grün auch Blicke auf neue Möglichkeiten - geschaffen durch frühere Forstungsschneisen:





Das schau ich mir mal an:









Fazit: Kann man machen. Danke Forst.

Ein paar bekannte Spots wurden noch besichtigt:

















(ich glaube bei Letzterem sollte ich öfter mal ranfahren...)

Und was war jetzt mit der Blumenwiese...? 
Nichts.
Im Wald gab es nur ganz kleine Blümelein





So habe ich die mal ein wenig aufgehübscht (wollte auch nicht mehr auf CCs Würdigung warten )





Bis demnächst...
Th.


----------



## TheDudeDD (14. April 2013)

Fetzt  Aber ist schwierig im Laub voranzukommen wenn es so aufgeweicht ist  Letzteres ist natürlich der Verdiente Lohn für die Mühen.

Prost


----------



## firlie (15. April 2013)

*Hallo Biker ...*

... na es wird doch mit den Berichten! Besten Dank und viele Fortsetzungen !

@ AlterSachse, ihr habt euch ja was vorgenommen, nächstes Wochenende. Da ihr bestimmt in die _noch _unwegsamen, höheren Gegenden wollt, freu ich mich schon jetzt auf die Bilder mit den verdreckten MTB´s + Bikern   !
Nee, Nee, natürlich Gute Fahrt und ne Menge Spaß !
Komme gerade von ner´ kleinen Erkundungsrunde und kann mitteilen, dass in der Westlausitz alles fahrbar ist, ein paar kleine Schlammmulden mal ausgenommen. Wetter bombig. + 22°C, wer hätte DAS vor ner` Woche gedacht !
Und Th. , überall röhren die Kettensägen !!! Das, was jahrelang gut war, ist jetzt alles großer Mist. Neueste Forstphilosophie: _Der Wald braucht Licht !_ ---oder ist´s doch die Holzmafia ?
Ne Blumenwiese hab auch ich nicht gefunden. Aber:

@ CC. 
nun hab dich mal nicht so!
Du als Kassenwart des Tourenfred´s kannst jetzt ruhig mal paar *Kröten* *für ein _Fässchen_ locker machen ( ... in München steht ein Hofbräuhaus ...). Die Jungs versuchen doch alles, um an ein Bierchen zu kommen. Hier hast du von mir schon mal was* vorgestreckt:








Grüße von einem kurzbekleidetem, sonnigen Hochlandritt
_(Blick auf den Doberberg und die S. Schweiz)_

_



_


_-firlie-_


----------



## AlterSachse (15. April 2013)

@firlie nee mich geht das am WE zum Glück nichts an. Die kommen nur weil sie meine Webseite gesehen haben und jetzt für Okt. Quartier suchen und mal schnell einige Trails abfahren wollen.
Ich hab zwar abgeraten aber scheinbar haben die nur das WE Zeit, deshalb hab ich Sie zu den Elefantensteinen geschickt das ist alles unter 500HM und müsste fahrbar sein.
Also von mir kann es nur Bilder von sauberen MTB geben 
Allen eine schöne Woche und hoffentlich bald trockene gut fahrbare Trails
Gruß

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen Bilderhoster oder wie stellt ihr die Bilder hier ein. Meine Bilder werden nur angezeigt wenn ich Angemeldet bin, andere auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (15. April 2013)

Oha! Respekt für die Dreck- und Restwinterkaka-Wühlerei.
Ich habe eigentlich ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich in kurzen, schicken Klamotten auf dem Rennrad bei sauberen Straßen über 600m unterwegs war, jetzt am Sonnenbrand leide und mich hier ein wenig ausgeklinkt habe 

Also: der @AlteSachse hat definitiv ein Bier verdient. Hab schon ein paar Frühlingsblühwiesen dieses Jahr gesehen, aber die ist doch sehr schön. Und als Kontrastprogramm zu seiner Wühlerei ist das beachtenswert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Das ist mein Bestes, aber nicht mein Letztes 

Und @Th. bekommt für das Stilleben "Alpiner Blaustern mit geputzter Felge" auch ein Bier:




​ 
Ich nehme an, daß Du das eigene Foto-Bier aus Frust über die verlorenen Pfade schon verschluckt hast.
btw: bist Du da in Jeans unterwegs 

Mir sind in den letzten 6 Monaten ca. 20% meiner Haustrails der "Waldverjüngung" (offizieller Ausdruck auf den Schildern im Wald) zum Opfer gefallen. Selbst die älteren Wanderer können sich an so einen  "Vandalismus in diesem Ausmaß" (OT) nicht erinnern. Offensichtlich gibt es genügend Subventionen, die als Sicherheit bei der Bank angezeigt werden können. Dann gibts auch die Harvester der mittleren und großen Sorte für die Kleinbauern. Die Holzpreise sollen ja beachtlich sein. Deshalb haben die Forstler angefangen zu fällen, als die Stämme noch Saft hatten (November)  *grmpf . Zu allem Überdruss werden die abgeschnitten Äste und und Zweige auf den Fahrspuren zurückgelassen. Das nennt sich "Belassung von Biomaterial". Man kann das Rad nicht mal drüberschieben, sondern nur tragen, da man sonst gleich ein paar natürlich gebogene Fichtenzweige in Schaltung und Speichen hat.

Anyway, es ist FRÜÜÜÜHLING! Ich hab ja schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt. Nachdem ich die Winter-Bike-Klamotten schon dreimal gewaschen und dann doch wieder in den Wald ausgeführt habe, ist mir vor drei Wochen der Geduldsfaden gerissen und ich hab das MTB in die Ecke gestellt und mich (neben Frühlingstänzen) ganz dem Intervalltraining auf der Straße hingegeben. Ende der Woche wirds wieder schmutzig gemacht und die Intervalle an die Steigung verlegt. Der Berg ruft!



			
				Firlie schrub heute lustige Sachen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kassenwart


öhm... was hab ich verpaßt? Das kann nicht gut gehen... CC.->Bock->Gärtner.  
Und mit Hofbräu will ich mich hier nicht unbeliebt machen. Keine Kröten für die Plörre. Rettet die Tiere!

Also Jungs: raus, aufs Bike und fahren! Kamera nicht vergessen. Und nehmt's die Mädels mit.
Sonnige Grüße,
CC.


----------



## Th. (15. April 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, daß Du das eigene Foto-Bier aus Frust über die verlorenen Pfade schon verschluckt hast.


Selbstverständlich. Und nicht nur das eine...


CC. schrieb:


> btw: bist Du da in Jeans unterwegs


Nö. Ist 'ne directalpine patrol 2 aus Liberec - also eigentlich 'ne Trekkinghose - und die finde ich richtig gut.


CC. schrieb:


> Anyway, es ist FRÜÜÜÜHLING!



Genau. Und deshalb war ich heute gleich nochmal nach Arbeit unterwegs:

Klappe, Hometrails die Vierte

ok - nicht wirklich ein Trail und dazu noch in lausiger Qualität...

Ein paar Bilder habe ich aber noch:

























Die Locals dürfen jetzt raten, wo das alles ist ...

...und @CC.: Es war deutlich zu warm in der Trekkinghose..


----------



## firlie (16. April 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen Bilderhoster oder wie stellt ihr die Bilder hier ein. Meine Bilder werden nur angezeigt wenn ich Angemeldet bin, andere auch so


 

Also:
Ich werde wahrscheinlich derjenige sein, mit der wenigsten Ahnung bezüglich PC, Forum etc. , aber hier mal ein kleiner Exkurs meinerseits:
Um deine Bilder zu sehen, muss man angemeldet sein. Stimmt.
Warum gehst du nicht den regulären Weg und lädst die Bilder in dein mtb-news Foto-Album. Das Hochladen dauert zwar ne´ ganze Weile, hast dann aber Ordnung drin.
Sind die Bildchen im Album, arbeite ich mit 2 Browserfenstern, d.h. mache meine Schreibe (2. Browserfenster) und füge die Fotos nachher in der gewünschten Größe in die vorgesehene Textstelle ein. 
Foto im 1 Browserfenster auswählen, Größe festlegen (mittel, groß oder wie auch immer), anklicken, das Bild erscheint in der gewünschten Größe, "kopieren" und dann im 2. BF, also dort wo du deinen Text verfasst hast, "einfügen".

Ich will mir hier keine Feinde machen, aber ich find´s nicht so gut, ein Bild immer anklicken zu müssen, um es zu vergrößern (wo ich doch so ein blindes Huhn bin ). Wenn man sich nen´ Fotoband anschaut, holt man doch auch nicht bei jedem Bild die Lupe raus !
Deshalb die Bilder gleich in der gewünschten Größe in den Beitrag einfügen. So wie _DU_ dir das vorstellst.
*Das ist rein subjektiv! *Steinigt mich deshalb nicht gleich.

So genug OT, demnächst gibt`s wieder nen´ Bericht  (wenn das Wetter mitspielt).

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (19. April 2013)

Koitsche-Breiteberg Tour

So nun scheint es ja endgültig mit dem ER vorbei zu sein und was ER angerichtet hat muss endlich wieder runter. Denn der Winterspeck lässt sich nur mühsam unter das Trikot bewegen. Also das Bike gesattelt und los, da die Gewitter letzte Nacht im Gebirge wahrscheinlich den Untergrund noch mehr aufgeweicht hat wurde kurzerhand eine kleine Runde von meiner ToDo Liste genommen.
Also ging es am OSee vorbei hinauf zur Koitsche, immer über das Feld nach oben.





Dann wieder hinunter und über Feldwege weiter Richtung Breiteberg, dabei einen neuen Aussichtspunkt "Mandautalblick" entdeckt. (OSM Eintrag ist Pflicht)








So jetzt die absolute Plackerei hinauf zum Breiteberg, war noch nicht machbar also schieben. Oben angekommen etwas Kultur und dann die Baude.











So nun einfach wieder zurück zum OSee und das war es für den FR Nachmittag.Ach ja die Bilder sind bestimmt nicht die Welt aber das SIIImini gibt nicht mehr her, die Tour steht hier http://altersachse.de/13-tracks/tour/ausgabe.php?id=196 Blilder hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58697. Gruß


----------



## firlie (20. April 2013)

@ AlterSachse

Du legst dich ja mächtig ins Zeug und mit den Bildern einstellen/einfügen klappt es auch !
Fein, fein.
Wir haben übrigens auf den angekündigten Regen gewartet, es ist also bei uns alles trocken. Nun werde ich mal sehen, ob der Foto - Akku geladen ist und wie das Wetter mitspielt, um dann auch mal wieder *...
Aber die anderen haben bestimmt auch was beizusteuern, also dann mal los  !

* gesetztes Ziel = bis Ende des Monat´s

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## LH_DJ (20. April 2013)

*Hier mal mein Ausflug von gestern:*

https://vimeo.com/64442275


----------



## CC. (20. April 2013)

Th. frugte schrieb:
			
		

> Die Locals dürfen jetzt raten, wo das alles ist ...


Das war bestimmt im "Multimedia-Wald". Alles mit Kameras voll. Ich würde mir da verfolgt vorkommen 
Aber Du darfst das auch gerne auflösen...


----------



## CC. (20. April 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Koitsche-Breiteberg Tour


Wer ist da vom Sockel gestoÃen worden und warum kann man die slawischen Runen nicht mehr enziffern?






âLerne leiden ohne zu klagenâ


----------



## CC. (19. August 2013)

@firlie - das ist eine der typischen, wunderschönen Diger-Touren und auch noch mit historischer Hintergrundwissensvermittlung. Und so feine Bilder. Du bist übrigens vorgeschlagen für den "Früher-Wurm-Preis" für die besten Bilder in der Morgenröte. Es gibt übrigens keine Konkurrenten.

Bist Du jetzt unter die Übermütigen gegangen oder hat Dich einfach getraut? Super!!!


			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

>



Allerdings erschrecken sich bei solchen Arrangements meine Sehnerven, deswegen spendiere ich Dir einen


------------------------------------------------

_Gutschein _

 für 1 (in Worten: ein) 

stabiles
*HOLZSTÖCKCHEN *

zum Abstützen und Präsentieren des Fahrrads
während der Fotopausen
------------------------------------------------​ 

Ich denke immer zuerst, es ist was passiert und jetzt ist bestimmt das schöne Radl kaputt 

Die Stoppelfelder, die beginnenden Farben und auch das etwas flachere Licht lassen mich schon Schlimmes erahnen - obwohl es eine tolle Stimmung ist.
Nutzen wir den Rest!
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## CC. (19. August 2013)

@Falco
das sind extrem gute Fotos von extrem interessanten Situationen. Kompliment!
Was mir mal wieder aufgefallen ist... die Sachsen treiben sich zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten in den Alpen rum 
Das Vinschgau ist das sonnenreichste und zugleich trockenste Tal in den Alpen. Man fährt da gerne im März / April hin, weil dann der Schnee unterhalb 1800m schon weg ist und vermeidet den Sommer mit der Hitze. Es ist allerdings Hardcore im August mit Bergauf-völlig-untauglichen-Geometrien inklusive Vollhelm auf 2300m hinaufzukurbeln. Respekt!



			
				Falco schrieb:
			
		

>



Tolles Bild! Das gelupfte Hinterrad hat noch gefehlt *duck&weg

Das Tolle an (m)einer 100er-Gabel ist, daß sie an solchen Stellen nicht so tief wegtaucht, weil einfach zu kurz. Damit hält sich die Angst in der Hose gerade noch so in Grenzen 
Übles Gelände seid Ihr da gefahren. Und "nur" einen Platten... 
Nochmal Respekt!
CC.

*hab ich den Namen des Kameramodells übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (19. August 2013)

Das Kameramodell steht in den EXIF-Daten Zusammen mit dem Objektiv, der Auslösezeit, dem Auslöseort, der Einstellung für Fokus und Belichtungsmessung, sowie der Akkuladezustand zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme 

Stephan hat war vor dem Urlaub auf schnäppchen jagt. Irgend ein Onlineshop hat gleich 3 Schläuche als Set für besonders anfällige Biker angeboten, da wurde zugeschlagen.
Platten gab es ironischer weise 3 bei Stephan:


Falco schrieb:


> Am 3. Tag...
> ...Keine 10minuten später gab es dann die nächste Pause, gesponsort bei  Stephan, der uns zeigen konnte wie ein Ventilabriss ausschaut.





Falco schrieb:


> Tag 4...
> ...übrig bleibt der, der dort kein Tubless fährt.



und der 3. Platten vom Stephan kommt noch. Ich und Robert hatten Tubless, daher kein Problem. Nur am Anfang hatten wir es mit dem niedrigem Luftdruck doch etwas zu sehr auf die Spitze getrieben, so das der Reifen bei zu vielen Durchschlägen immer mal ein paar cm³ Luft verloren hat und wärend der Abfahrt nachgepumpt werden wollte.


----------



## hometrails (19. August 2013)

Wirklich allerhöchsten Respekt! Was für eine Sony nutzt du? Mir ist das immer zuviel, alles aus dem Rucksack rauszukramen. Zumal die Mitfahrer auch immer warten müssen. Vielleicht hilft da die Action-Fotografie dazu zu überreden. 

Achso: Natürlich auch Hut ab an Firlie und Co. für das stetige Engagement, die tollen Bilder und Berichte!!!


----------



## Falco (19. August 2013)

kevdd schrieb:


> Wirklich allerhöchsten Respekt! Was für eine Sony nutzt du? Mir ist das immer zuviel, alles aus dem Rucksack rauszukramen. Zumal die Mitfahrer auch immer warten müssen. Vielleicht hilft da die Action-Fotografie dazu zu überreden.



Am besten noch anhalten, "hier fährst du nicht runter, die Ausrüstung ist noch nicht ausgepackt!"
Spaß bei seite, das kann man doch keinen Antun. Einfach in einer Tasche am Rucksack uns los gehts.

Meine 1. Sony NEX-3 mit 16-50mm rechts am Körper.




Meine 2. Sony NEX-3 mit 30mm auf der linken Seite, da wird die Kamera Cross Draw mäßig mit rechts gezogen


----------



## hometrails (20. August 2013)

Sehr geil!!!


----------



## firlie (20. August 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> _Gutschein _​
> für 1 (in Worten: ein)​
> stabiles
> *HOLZSTÖCKCHEN *​
> ...


 

*Mein lieber CC. !*​ 
Gern bin ich für den Tipp rund ums Fahrrad von einem  Rat schlagenden und weisen Biker offen !
Aber warst nicht du es, der sein Radl eilig und ungesichert, weil die Nahrungsberaterin verführerisch auf der Lichtung winkte, vor großer Schlucht an ein Bäumchen stellte, um kurze Zeit später, erschrocken über soviel Dummheit, mit ansehen zu müssen, wie es in der Tiefe verschwand ???
Warst nicht du es, der die Helden auf heldenhafter Tour vor dieser Torheit warnte und wenige Zeit später auf der "Grenzplatte" versuchte, seinem Bock zwischen wildem Felsgestein einen Halt zu geben, um dann wiederholt festzustellen, dass dies nicht geht und dein fast neues Riesenrad deutlich sichtbare Blessuren bekam ???​ 
Lieber Freund,
ich nehme dankbar den Gutschein für ein "stabiles Holzstöckchen" um mich stets daran zu erinnern, wie man es nicht machen sollte und an den zu denken, der es unter Opfern probierte.
Doch siehe, just auf meiner Reise zu den Spreequellen hatte ich eine leichte Vorahnung auf das, was mich nun hier im Fred ereilte.
Und so habe ich vor 2 Tagen intuitiv ein Bild geschossen,  um zu beweisen, dass ich wenigstens eine Sache (auch ohne Holzstöckchen) besser kann, als DU !!!​ 


​ 

Es grüßt dich der Held
-firlie-​


----------



## firlie (20. August 2013)

*Heimatkundiger Tour zu den Spreequellen*

*Teil 3*

*---------------------------------------------------*

*So, genug der Wörter-Schwulst und weiter im Bericht*

*---------------------------------------------------*

Ich hatte, wie ihr euch vielleicht erinnern könnt, gerade den Turm auf dem "Schlechteberg" bestiegen, die grandiose Aussicht bei herrlichstem Wetter genossen und bin, für euch nicht sichtbar, schon wieder auf dem Rad um mich der ersten, von insgesamt drei Spreequellen zu nähern. Vom letzten Mal wusste ich, dass bei der Abfahrt bis nach Neugersdorf ein schöner Weg auf mich wartet. Ein kurzer Stopp, bei ach so wunderbarem Flow, um euch zu zeigen, wie die Beschaffenheit dieses Wegleins ist.






Wie am Anfang schon gesagt, quirlig und sprudelig wie eine Quelle sein sollte, ist keine der Spreequellen.
Auch will ich hier nicht mit Historie, Daten etc. langweilen. Es gibt da genug Seiten, wo´s besser geschrieben steht und außerdem möchte ich euch die Sache nur ein bisschen schmackhaft machen.
Schaut`s euch selber an !

Hier "Spreeborn Nr. 1"
Fein eingefasst, abgedeckt, mit allerlei Tafeln geschmückt. Spreewasser bekommt man nicht zu sehen.






Hier Spreequelle Nr. 2 im selben Ort, ca. 1 km von der ersten Quelle entfernt.
Die Quelle ist eingefasst, sichtbar sprudelt es ein wenig. Kinder oder dumme Menschen haben kleine Schottersteine ins Becken geworfen.






Auf dem Weg hinaus aus "Neugersdorf", versuche ich eine Abkürzung und meinem Navi zu folgen. Ein feiner Radweg denke ich und:







Auf der anderen Straßenseite auch ein Radweg, mit selbem abrupten Ende. Die Brücke die eine Eisenbahnschien quert war offensichtlich zu schmal. Falsche Planung und/oder das Geld hat nicht gelangt.
Ich fahr auf der Straße über die Brücke und gelange so wieder auf den Radweg, der mich zum "Kottmar" bringt.







Unten am Berg bin ich nicht mehr der Einzige. Ein paar Wanderer und Jogger, die tatsächlich den "Kottmar" hoch- und runterlaufen, treffe ich auf der zunächst kerzengeraden Schotterstraße bis zur 3. Quelle.







An diesem letzten Born angelangt, überrascht dieses, für mich bisher unbekannte Verbots - Schild. 







Unter ständiger Gefahr erschlagen zu werden, fotografiere ich für euch die letzte Quelle.
Das Wasser scheint auch hier nicht viel zu tun. Nur leise hör ich´s glucksen.



 








Bis zum Gipfel ist´s dann nicht mehr weit. Ich wähle auch hier den asphaltierten Weg, denn da fährt sich´s bekanntlich leichter.
Wie schon bei den Quellen, will ich hier nicht mit Historie anfangen.
Nur soviel, der Turm steht schon eine ganze Weile und würden die Erbauer den heutigen Zustand sehen ....







....dass die gesamte obige Anlage ein einziges Trauerspiel ist, seht ihr auf den Bildern. Der Turm geschlossen, das Gasthaus verwaist.




 




 




 


Ich halte mich dann auch nicht lange auf, schieße noch das eine und andere Foto von einem wunderbaren Foto...







*... und Jung´s, da ist er wieder !!!*
Ich weiß nicht, was für ein feines Pflänzchen mein Frauchen am Abend zuvor in die Kräuterbutter gemixt hat, auf jeden Fall bin ich an diesem Tage sehr, sehr mutig.
Lacht nicht. 

Natürlich ist das Bildchen mit denen eines "FALCO" nicht zu vergleichen.
*Mir fehlen ganz einfach die ganzen Foto-Jünger, die an gefahrvoller Stelle auf ihren Herren warten.*
So habe ich nur 10 Sekunden um die 50 %ige Steigung hinaufzukraxlen, auf´s Rad zu hechten und dabei noch gut auszusehen.
*Das bitte, soll erst mal einer nachmachen !*








--------------------------------------------------------


Fortsetzung ist in Arbeit.

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. August 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @Falco
> das sind extrem gute Fotos von extrem interessanten Situationen. Kompliment!
> Was mir mal wieder aufgefallen ist... die Sachsen treiben sich zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten in den Alpen rum
> Das Vinschgau ist das sonnenreichste und zugleich trockenste Tal in den Alpen. Man fährt da gerne im März / April hin, weil dann der Schnee unterhalb 1800m schon weg ist und vermeidet den Sommer mit der Hitze. Es ist allerdings Hardcore im August mit Bergauf-völlig-untauglichen-Geometrien inklusive Vollhelm auf 2300m hinaufzukurbeln. Respekt!
> ...



In Anbetracht Deiner letzten Posts: Heißt Dein Alter EGO zufällig Henri (Lesewitz)? Und arbeitet bei der Bike als Kolumnist und Extrem-Tester?


----------



## CC. (20. August 2013)

Nein. Wie Du auch immer darauf kommst...


----------



## hometrails (21. August 2013)

Allein für deinen 10 Sekunden Sprint und Downhill bekommst du nen Orden! Sollte olympische Disziplin werden! 

Auch wieder ein schicker Bericht und tolle Photos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (21. August 2013)

@_firlie_: Respekt, das hat schon Stuntzi niveau, fehlt nur noch die passende Kulisse um ihm bei den Selbstauslösern konkurenz zu machen.


Jetzt kommt der bereits mehrmals angesprochene vorletzte Tag

Am 6. Tag wollten wir noch mal so richtig hoch, am besten mal Bikebergsteigen ausprobieren. Doch da der Tag 3 nicht als Ruhetag gezählt haben soll, wurde entschieden uns soweit es geht Hinauf Shutteln zu lassen. Die genauere Planung ergab allerdings, dass wir höchstens die Hälfte des Anstieges mit dem Shuttel erreichen, dennoch oder vielleicht grade deswegen wurde für 14Uhr zugesagt.
Den Vormittag hatten wir also frei zur Verfügung und haben diesen genutzt um auf dem Stilfser Joch etwas spaß mit dem Subaru zu haben 

Direkt nach dem Mittag ging es also mit dem Land Rover von 700 auf 1700hm. 2400hm war das minimal Ziel und 3000hm die maximale Höhe. 


 


Wir hatten also fast noch 2/3 vor uns. Nach dem Abladen der Räder erspähten wir unser Ziel.



Oben rechts ist oberhalb der Baumgrenze ein Berg zu erkennen, uns war klar, dass es sich dabei um das kleine Hasenohr mit 3000hm handeln müsste. Bloß gut wir müssen nicht so weit rauf und können dann vorher rechts davon den Trail ins Tal nehmen. Aber es sollte ganz anders kommen!
Auf dem Bild ist außerdem am Ende des Forstweges ein kleiner Pfad erkennbar, dieser geht mal eben die ganze Zeit im rechten Winkel zu den Höhenlinien gefühlt Senkrecht bergauf. Da wussten wir, das wir in den nächsten 3 Stunden wohl etwa 100m mit den Rädern fahren können 

Während wir gute Fortschritte auf dem Weg zum Gipfel machten, sind uns an dem Tag sogar 2 Wanderer Begegnet. Auf die Frage wo wir hin wöllten antwortete ich voll überzeugt mit unserem 3000hm. Meine Mitfahrer schüttelten nur mit dem Kopf und wären mit 2400hm schon froh.
Und dann wurde es beschwerlich, doch es ist nicht mehr weit, vor dem Gipfel sollte unser Weg nach rechts führen.



Ich prüfte schnell noch den Track auf dem Navi, wir waren hier direkt auf dem Track und der Weg ging tatsächlich weiter im rechten Winkel zu den Höhenlinien hinauf. Also sind wir hier richtig.
Doch nach 100m steilen aber nicht ungewöhnlichem Anstieg wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, wurde der Weg Steiler plötzlich als normal, da wurde vorsichtshalber ein 2. Blick aufs Navi gewagt. Und tatsächlich, plötzlich waren wir nicht mehr auf der Route unterwegs. Wir wollten den Weg aber nicht umsonst gegangen sein, wir sahen schon eine Stelle wo wir zurück zum Track kommen.
Leider haben wir den Anstieg unterschätzt, ab hier wurde es einfach zu steil:



Wir entschieden uns für die sichere Variante und hatten uns auf den Abstieg gemacht.




Der Ausflug hat uns 75 Minuten Verzug und weiche Knochen spendiert. Damit haben wir die Möglichkeit verpasst heute noch den 3000er zu nehmen. Nach genauerer Prüfung unseres Abstechers ist mir dann aufgefallen das unser 3000hm Gipfel weiter weg sein sollte als das was wir hier vor Augen hatten. Und so war es tatsächlich, unser 3000er war in Wirklichkeit nur eine kleine Erhebung am Fuße des kleinen Hasenohrs auf nur 2400hm. Dahinter muss irgendwo noch ein viel größeres Kaliber stehen.
Mit dieser erschütternden Erkenntnis haben wir uns auf die Suche nach der verpassten Abzweigung gemacht und sind den Berg diesmal auf dem richtigen Weg erneut hinauf geklettert.

Nach 50 Minuten erreichte ich unser minimal Ziel und sah endlich was hier noch 600 weitere Höhenmeter in die Höhe ragte, das kleine Hasenohr:




Wenige Minuten später waren wir dann wieder vollständig


 



Und waren alle noch top fit 




Wir und die Räder genossen die Aussicht


 

 



Robert erspähte in der Ferne einen noch viel größeren Berg, bei dem nicht mal die Spitze erkennbar ist weil diese in der Wolkendecke verschwand.



Mit den Ganzen 3000ern um uns herum musste dieser wohl schon fast 4000hm haben.

Da für das kleine Hasenohr eine Zeit mehr gewesen wäre, sind wir ab hier zurück ins Tal.
Die einheimischen hatten uns gesagt dass der Weg gut fahrbar sein sollte, das machte uns Mut und Blick auf unseren Trail sah vielversprechend aus.




Der erste Abschnitt sollte mit etwas Tragen verbunden sein, so war es auch, bis zum Fluss ging es entlang des Hanges mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken.
Und dann ging es endlich los, an den Kühen vorbei am Fluss entlang


 

 



Zurück im Wald konnte man nur noch Abschnittsweise fahren.


 

 



Die Räder überwiegend in den Händen, hatten wir immer wieder die Worte der Einheimischen im Kopf. Wir schoben alle Trails herunter die andere als gut fahrbar einstuften.
Als es langsam wieder Richtung S2 ging, war Robert immer öfter auf dem Slayer, doch irgendwann ist es dann doch passiert, der Abstieg nach vorne übern Lenker mitten im Steinfeld. Mit Schrammen am ganzen Körper aber ohne Ernste Verletzungen konnte es zum Glück weitergehen.

Gemütlicher wurde es dann erst wieder am Fluss


 



Es folgte ein Pfad mehr oder weniger parallel zu den Höhenlinien. Es ging die ganze Zeit auf und ab. Leider war der Weg deutlich schlechter fahrbar als eingezeichnet, wir mussten Bergauf schieben und Bergab konnte man nicht fahren. Nach einer weiteren Stunde Quälerei waren wir dann endlich kurz vor dem Flowtrail.
Mit den unerwarteten Schwierigkeiten auf dem Hang Weg hatten wir jetzt alle Zeitpuffer endgültig aufgebraucht. Und fuhren in der Dämmerung.




Mit geprelltem Mittelfinger ist Robert dann etwas langsamer den Berg als letzter herunter. Doch trotz Stopps an jeder Kreuzung ist es ihm doch gelungen einen eigenen Weg zu finden. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert, das Telefonat ergab das er uns irgendwie überholt hat. Da wir uns nicht sicher waren ob er vielleicht nicht doch noch einen 2. ausgeschilderten S2 Flowtrail gefunden hat der nicht kartographiert ist, wollten wir uns an der Unterkunft Treffen.
Im düsteren Wald ging es mit dem Restlicht die letzten Meter den Berg hinab.




100m vor der Straße gab es dann auf dem letzten Steinfeld einen Platten bei Stephan. Nachdem wir das behoben hatten ging es im Dunkeln durch die Apfelplantagen. Das Feld durch welches wir mussten wurde natürlich grade bewässert und so gab es für uns zum Abschluss noch mal eine Abkühlung.

Alle Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62215


----------



## firlie (21. August 2013)

*Heimatkundiger Tour zu den Spreequellen*

*4. und letzter Teil *

Hatte ich geschrieben 50 % ? 
Na es können auch 49 Steigungsprozente gewesen sein. Zumindest kam es mir im letzten Jahr so vor, als ich, ortsunkundig, mein Rad da hoch geschoben habe. 
Wer die ganze Sache mal nachmachen will und meinen GPS Track nutzt wird feststellen, dass ich oben mehrmals auf selbem Weg gefahren bin. Am Sonntag war ich in Entdeckerlaune und wollte diesen und jenen Weg probieren, aber so wie es aufgezeichnet wurde ist es gut zu fahren.








Neben der Spreequelle bietet der "Kottmar" auch andere Attraktionen. So gibt es da die "Schanzenanlage", an der man unweigerlich vorbei muss, wenn man die asphaltierte Auffahrt nimmt.
Mit der Höhenangst habe ich keine Probleme, das Türchen der kleinen Schanze quietscht leicht offen im Wind und so ist es ganz natürlich, dass ich - verbotenerweise - mal da hoch krauche.







Da ich gerade von der Schanzenanlage spreche, will ich nicht versäumen die zukünftige-deutsche-Skisprungelite zu erwähnen. Die armen Kerlchen und Kerlienen hatten bei meiner 2. Gipfelankunft gerade begonnen zu trainieren - und das in ihrer Winterkluft und + 25°C !!! 







Es ist ein unbedingtes MUSS die Aussicht "Dreiländereck" auf der Süd-Ost Seite des Berges zu besuchen. 
Hier genehmige ich mir ein spartanisches Frühstück und genieße dabei die wunderherrliche Aussicht auf´s: Lausitzer-Zittauer-Jeschken- und Isergebirge.




 








Ein letztes Mal geht es hochzu, denn da gibt es noch einen Pfad den ich erkunden will. 
Aber gleich am Anfang ist dieses "Schänzchen" der Vollhelmfraktion, dass ich natürlich umfahre, denn ich will "Black Steve" nicht unnötigen Gefahren aussetzen  ! 







Auf schmalem Pfad geht´s weiter







Ob ich dabei den ultimativen Weg gefahren bin, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall bringt mich, nach dem gerade erwähnten Single Trail, ein schön zu fahrender Forstweg meinem Tagesziel erheblich näher und schon bald sehe ich, was ihr bereits aus dem Fotofred als Bildchen kennt:




 








Leider komme ich einen Tag zu spät.
"Mähdrescher und Kottmarmühle" hätten ein gutes Foto-Motiv abgegeben.
Das was der Müller herstellt kenne ich allzu gut und deshalb interessiert mich das in der Mühle befindliche Museum nicht allzu sehr.







Allein die Aussicht ist wieder sehr schön. Hier ist der "Löbauer Berg" zu sehen, den ich schon im letzten Jahr mit dem Rennrad erradelt habe.







Nach "Kottmarsdorf" geht es zügig über einen Plattenweg, dem später ein kurzes Stück Straße folgt.
Ein letzter Blick auf das höchste eroberte Ziel des Tages.



 








Plattenweg, Forstweg, Straße. 
Das klingt zunächst nicht nach Fahrspaß. Natürlich hat auch jeder eine andere Vorstellung einer MTB-Tour.
Ich meine aber, mit dieser Streckenführung eine ganz passable Route zusammengezaubert zu haben, die genügend Single Trails enthält und wo es auf den eben erwähnten Wegen ganz ordentlich zur Sache geht. 
Im Ausgangsort beschließe ich, nochmals den Pfad an der Spree zu fahren, wo ich mich kurze Zeit später heldenmutig die schon in Teil 1 dokumentierte Treppe hinunter stürze.







Etwas über 40 km ist die Tour lang. Wer es zur Tagestour ausbauen will, soll´s zweimal fahren oder sich ein bisschen mit der Heimatkunde befassen. Und so will ich zum Schluss das "Reiterhaus" nicht unerwähnt lassen. Es befindet sich in "Neusalza-Spremeberg" direkt an der B96 und beherbergt ein Museum. 300 Meter weiter hatte ich übrigens mein Auto stehen (Tankstelle).







---------------------------------------------------

So, das soll´s gewesen sein. Es sind über 40 Bilder die ich präsentiert habe. Geschossen habe ich natürlich wesentlich mehr. Ihr könnt euch an den Fingern abzählen, was das für ein Scheiß - Job war, immer vom Rad runter ...
Nee, Nee natürlich nicht. 2 oder 3 sehr Gute sind immer für die eigenen Memoiren sprich für´s Fotobuch und da der Fred zur Zeit wieder mal ganz ordentlich flutscht, hoffe ich auch mal auf ne GPS-aufgezeichnete, nachfahrbare "Heimatkundiger" Tour.
Meinen Track binde ich später ein, muss den noch bissl "radieren"

Am Nachmittag war dann "Familytime" und am späten Abend gab´s noch diese Belohnung:







Prost
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (21. August 2013)

@ Falco 

Mensch Falco !!!!
Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr ein halbes Jahr da unten wart und du jetzt immer noch einen Bericht in petto hast, hätte ich gewartet.
Bitte deshalb das nächste Mal ein kleiner Hinweis  !

-firlie-


----------



## Th. (22. August 2013)

@firlie, die Kottmarbaude ist in der Tat ein Jammer - der ehemalige Betreiber ist jetzt übrigens Betreiber (und Eigentümer) der Nonnenfelsenkneipe in Jonsdorf. Als damaliger Kottmar-Pächter hat ihm der Eigentümer (Stadt Löbau) wohl ganz schon verar.... er ist jedenfalls stinkesauer diesbezüglich. Nebenbei gesagt ist er in seiner Jugendzeit (als gebürtiger Obercunnersdorfer) dort wettkampfmäßig Ski gesprungen....nur so am Rande.
Ansonsten, firlie, schöne Runde und schöne Bilder (ich kann den Aufwand durchaus nachvollziehen und anerkennen).
 @Falco, starke Sache euer Vinschgau Trip. Vorallem die Bilder sind erste Sahne.


----------



## Th. (22. August 2013)

Sicherlich hat Falco jetzt noch einen "alles-andere-in-den-Schatten-stellenden-letzten-Tag-Bericht", trotzdem auch von mir mal ein paar kleinere regionale Ausflüge,wenn ich schon mal unterwegs war (und bevor die Erinnerungen vollends verblassen):

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Tag 1, Mittwoch (14.08.2013)






Kurz vor Acht, Lugstein.
Welchen Monat haben wir gleich noch mal? Mitte August...? Mir scheint es eher wie November: Wenige °C über dem Gefrierpunkt, eisiger Wind aus West und dazu dicker Nebel.
Trotzdem ist die Stimmung alles andere als unterkühlt  liegen doch 4 freie Tage vor mir, natürlich auf dem Rad.  
Sicher habe ich schon ein paar Pläne was und wohin ich fahren könnte, allerdings bin ich mir durchaus bewusst, dass mein Fitness- und Fahrtechniklevel auf Einsteigerniveau liegt. Also Ball flachhalten und mal sehen wie's läuft. Sicherheitshalber will ich in bekannten Regionen mit diversen Auskneifmöglichkeiten bleiben, wenn es gar nicht gehen sollte...
Zuerst mal aus dem Novembergrau raus, durch Zinnwald und entlang des Aschergrabens fahre ich nach Geißing, wo zumindest schon mal der Nebel weg ist. 


 




Weiter führt mich der Blaustrich-Wanderweg durch Lauenstein und Liebenau in den Oelsengrund bzw. ins Gottleubatal.









Dieses ist mir gut bekannt, jedoch staune ich jedes mal, wie ewig dieses sich bis Bad Gottleuba hinzieht und vorallem, wie anstrengend man bei der Talsperrenumfahrung hochfahren muss. Kein Wunder, mittlerweile ist es gleich 10 und es wird Zeit für das zweite Frühstück. Auf dem Augustusberg wird das dann realisiert indem ich mir, springend von einem zum anderen Sonnenstrahl die mittlerweile durchs Wolkengebälk stoßen, ein paar Müsliriegel einwerfe.  





Für eine längere Pause ist es immer noch zu kalt, wenn auch die Temperaturen mittlerweile in den zweistelligen Bereich gestiegen sind.





Deshalb geht es den Blaustrich zügig weiter und war ich bis jetzt meist allein, sind schlagartig mit dem Eintritt ins Bielatal eine ganze Menge Wanderer, Radfahrer und natürlich Kletterer unterwegs. Das ist nach der einsamen Fahrt regelrecht befremdlich und so nehme ich am Ottomühlenimbiss nur einen kleinen Mittagssnack.













Dann verziehe ich mich rasch ein Stück Richtung Rosenthal, wo genauso schlagartig wieder die Einsamkeit vorherrscht. Genau richtig für ein Mittagsschläfchen...




Frisch ausgeruht rollere ich anschließend die Lampertsstraße runter bis zur Ladewegbrücke...Moment mal, werden jetzt die Kenner fragen, warum vernichtet der die ganzen schönen Höhenmeter einfach so auf einer langweiligen Asphaltpiste?... Zugegeben, es ist nicht die beste Idee, im Umfeld gibt es zahllose trailigere Möglichkeiten. Allerdings ist diese Lampertsstraße mit dem Grünstrich-Wanderwegzeichen markiert und somit Bestandteil des Wanderwegs der deutschen Einheit (WDE) von Görlitz nach Aachen. Nun habe ich nicht vor den gesamten Weg abzufahren, aber mal so den einen oder anderen Streckenabschnitt...manche fahren EB, manche irgendeinen Kammweg und mir hat's eben der WDE angetan, wobei das am allerwenigsten am Namen liegt. Auf eben dieser Lampertsstraße habe ich mir allerdings schon die Frage gestellt, warum die WDE-Erfinder die wiedervereinigten Wanderer mit diesem stupiden Asphalthatsch so gnadenlos abstrafen...
Der nachfolgende Uphill auf dem Ladeweg lässt mich dann aber auch sofort zum Wanderer werden und auf dem Quirlrundweg muss ich ebenfalls ab und zu schieben oder tragen. Mit dem ganzen Gepäck ganz schöner Stress.









Nach Wasserfassen und Übersetzen in Königstein entferne ich mich das erst Mal vom WDE  dieser würde direkt hoch nach Ebenheit führen, wahrscheinlich nicht fahrbar, vorallem aber ist der Weiterweg mit Nationalparkrestriktionen belegt. So geht es nationalparkkonform und schwer transpirierend durch das Grahlenwäldchen hoch auf die Höhe, mittlerweile ist die Sonne Alleinherrscher am Himmel, fast könnte man glauben, der Lilienstein hält wie eine Bastion die Wolken von der rechtselbischen Seite fern.





Der wiedererreichte WDE führt mich zur Walthersdorfer Mühle, wo es dann das erste wohlverdiente Tourbier gibt  ist es zugleich auch noch mal ein Motivationsschluck für den Weiterweg. Der WDE führt jetzt durch das Polenztal  Radfahren streng verboten. Alternativen um nach Hohnstein zu kommen, wären einmal die Ziegenrückenstraße oder die Straße durch den Tiefen Grund, beides total absurd. Die dritte, von mir gewählte Alternative ist allerdings, im Nachhinein betrachtet,  nicht weniger absurd  ich bergbikesteige tragend, schiebend, schwitzend, fluchend den Schulzengrund hinauf bis zur Brandstraße. Darf man im Nationalpark eigentlich ein Rad derart bewegen? Ist ja eigentlich nur das Fahren untersagt...
Oben angekommen schnell die Kleiderordnung wieder hergestellt und im (fast) Tagesziel eingerollt  die Brandbaude.





Aufs Beste abgefüttert und -gefüllt, strebe ich meinem letzten Tages-Highlight entgegen  der Napoleonschanze. Spätestens dort verwerfe ich meinen Plan (eigentlich war es ja nur so eine Idee), am nächsten Tag weiter via WDE in die Laußitz zu fahren  in der Sächsichen Schweiz war ich so lange nicht mehr und hier ist es gerade so schön...









Die Sonne steht schon tief und Hohnstein liegt schon im Schatten als ich mich dann aufraffe, um in Hohnstein einer wohligen Dusche zuzustreben.  





Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## firlie (23. August 2013)

So sieht also die Methode aus, um deinen:



			
				[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=203780" schrieb:
			
		

> Th.[/url]  ]*meine 3 Weiber (+ 1 Gast"Weib")*


 
zu entfliehen!
Dachte mir gleich, dass du bei dieser Menge mal ne Auszeit brauchst  !

Was mir bei deinen Bildern sofort ins Auge fiel, ist das vollbepackte Rad.
Das sieht nach echtem "Survival-Adventure" aus !
Ich frage mich nur, was du unter der Querstange montiert hast:

A - ein 3,50 m Teleskop-Foto-Stativ ?

B - Camping Equipment

C - ein Schießeisen und einen Säbel für´s "Napoleon-Biwak"

Ich freue mich auf die Fortsetzung und die Auflösung. Am Sonntag soll´s regnen, da käme das gerade recht !
Nachdem die Mädels dem heimkehrenden Helden fahneschwenkend (?) gewunken haben, gibt´s den "Spreequellen-Track".

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (23. August 2013)

Bevor ich morgen in den nächsten Bikeurlaub verschwinde, noch ein paar Zeilen zum letzten Tag.

Man kann es eigentlich kurz fassen, es war heiß, zu heiß...
Daher wollten wir am letzten Tag auch keine Experimente machen, sondern haben uns den Flowtrail vom 3. Tag vorgenommen. Diesmal aber die Asphaltrampe hinauf.





Auf dem Weg zur Einkehr wurden wir auf den letzten Metern mal wieder von einer Ladung Bike Shuttle Touristen überholt. Nach einem Ausgiebigen Mittag haben wir ein paar davon wieder getroffen. Die 50hm hinauf zum oberen Einstieg in den Trail, sind wir allerdings trotzdem alleine gefahren.

Die Abfahrt war am letzten Tag auf jeden Fall anders, es lag nicht an der Strecke, sondern eher daran das wir stöhnend vor Schmerzen und Erschöpfung in den Rädern hingen.
Dementsprechend war auch keine Kraft mehr da zügig vom Rad zu steigen um noch ein paar Bilder zu machen.

Einmal hat sich der Robert hingestellt


 



und einmal ich




Schon war es das mit den Fotos. Die letzten Meter ging es diesmal nicht über das vermooste Steinfeld, sondern über den etwas entspannteren Weg ins Tal.
Auf dem Radweg angekommen gab es dann noch mal die Höchsttemperatur des Tages...

Zum Abschluss dann noch das Auto vollgepackt und den Tag so beendet. Gemütlich und ohne Stress ging es erst am nächsten Tag zurück in die Heimat.


----------



## CC. (23. August 2013)

Huch... hier ist ja richtig was los. Weiß gar nicht, auf was ich zuerst schauen soll!

Nachdem ich jetzt nach der heftigen Stöckchen-Gutschein-Retourkutsche mühsam wieder aufgerappelt habe, muß ich sagen.... @firlie hat vollkommen Recht.
Wobei das Stöckchen im speziellen Unglücksfall angewachsen war:



(Letztes Bild... RIP ... heul)

Jetzt werde ich mir Ständer an jede Seite des Rades bauen und die Problematik ist gegessen 

 @Falco: extravagante Ausflüge & geile Bilder, allerdings mit der typischen Flachlandtiroler Komponente: verschätzte Entfernungen, Zeiten und Kräfte 
Aber warum sollte es Euch anders gehen, als all den Vielen vor Euch, mich inklusive? Viel Spaß im nächsten "Urlaub"!
 @Th.: es fährt wieder!!! Hast Du es wieder flott gekriegt? Sind die Mühen jetzt endlich ausgestanden? Und dann gleich eine 4Tages-Tour mit Gepäck! Der Fluchtimpuls muß recht stark gewesen sein *duck

Feine Beschreibung, feine Bilder, feine Landschaft, interessante Routenführung *schwärm Da freu ich mich doch auf mehr Bilder, mehr Bericht!


> Geißing , Laußitz


 sind ziemlich weit au*ß*einander! *nochmalduck

Der Firlie wundert sich über das Gepäck von Th.? Ich erinnere mich, daß er auf dem Zschirnstein, neben dem massiven Stativ - Modell "Lokomofeilowitsch" -, der bereits dampfenden Feldküche, auch ein vollständiges Ersatzwetter aus seinem Gämbingbeudel zauberte 
...aber immer noch keinen Druck auf dem Hinterrad z'amgekriegt hat...

So eine Runde zu den Spreequellen (Dank einem alten Bericht, wußte ich jetzt sogar, wo die ungefähr zu finden sein sollten) ist schon schön zu lesen und anzuschauen. Gerüchteweise sollen die Hauptstädter schon seit Jahren mit dem Wassergeld gegeizt und dafür recht freizügig mit dem klaren Naß umgegangen sein, daß ihnen die Lausitzer kurzerhand die Quellen reduziert haben 

Mehr Berichte, mehr von Allem!
Grüße,
CC.

*der heute mit seinem Muskelkater nicht laufen kann, weil er gestern seinen Traumtrail durchgebolzt hat.


----------



## Th. (23. August 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @_Th._: es fährt wieder!!!


Gefahren ist's immer.


CC. schrieb:


> Hast Du es wieder flott gekriegt?


Naja...


CC. schrieb:


> Sind die Mühen jetzt endlich ausgestanden?


Nicht wirklich.


CC. schrieb:


> Und dann gleich eine 4Tages-Tour mit Gepäck!


Der Schein trügt.


CC. schrieb:


> Der Fluchtimpuls muß recht stark gewesen sein *duck


Die Damen sind geflüchtet 


CC. schrieb:


> ...*ß*...


Ooch, nicht so kleinlich. Lausitz, Laußnitz...da kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen.



			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir bei deinen Bildern sofort ins Auge fiel, ist das vollbepackte Rad.
> Das sieht nach echtem "Survival-Adventure" aus !
> Ich frage mich nur, was du unter der Querstange montiert hast:
> 
> ...


 
D - Rahmentasche, gefüllt mit diversen Zeugs wie Ersatzschlauch, Sanipack, Not-Regenjacke, bissel Kleinkram und sinnloserweise ein Abus Bordo.

Schlafsack war erst im Rucksack, später am Lenker. Isomatte, ein paar Wechselsachen, Zahnbürste etc., Müsliriegel + 1l Wasser im Rucksack.
Unnützerweise hatte ich noch 'nen Biwaksack dabei (auf dem Oberrohr - später Rucksack).
Ich hatte in der Tat vor, irgendwo eine Nacht draußen zu schlafen - allerdings hatte ich mich ja dann entschieden in Hohnstein zu bleiben (Schlafsackquartier vorhanden). Erstens war das Gepäckfahren nicht so prickelnd und zweitens fand ich es nachts schon recht frisch für meinen dünnen Sommerschlafsack. Und eine warme Dusche ist am Tagesende doch ganz nett - man ist eben verweichlicht.
Also nix mit Laußnitz oder Lausitz - Hohnstein und Umgebung mit kleinem Gepäck ist angesagt.


----------



## Th. (23. August 2013)

Tag 2, Donnerstag


Hohnstein, am Nordrand der SÃ¤chsischen Schweiz liegend, hat fÃ¼r den Mountainbiker den Nachteil, dass es unmittelbar an den Nationalpark grenzt Â Radfahrverbot nahezu flÃ¤chendeckend. HÃ¤lt man sich allerdings an der Nationalpark Nordgrenze, gibt es m.E. eine ganze Menge lohnender MÃ¶glichkeiten: Trails, aussichtsreiche Wege und StrÃ¤Ãchen und vorallem deutlich weniger Wandersleut'.
Und so zog ich in morgendlicher Frische mit kleinem GepÃ¤ck los, um mir das mal wieder nÃ¤her anzusehen.







Mittels eines hÃ¼bschen, von der Nationalparkverwaltung Ã¼bersehenen Pfades wurde Hohnstein nordseitig umfahren, um nach nur kurzer StraÃennutzung, einem alten Wegweiser folgend Ã¼ber die alte GlasstraÃe Lohsdorf zuzustreben.  













Ein wunderbares Bergabgerollere in der Morgensonne und, . ..wie schon ein weltberÃ¼hmter Betroffenheitslyriker vor Jahren feststellte: ÂEs mÃ¼ssten einfach mehr StraÃen bergab gebaut werden...Â.









Leider wurde seine bahnbrechende Vision nicht weiter verfolgt und so fand ich mich kurz darauf schwer bergaufhechelnd, schon mittelschwer in der Vormittagssonne transpirierend auf dem blau bepunkteten Wanderweg nach Krumhermsdorf. Nun soll ja bekannterweiser niemand hungern ohne zu frieren Â sinngemÃ¤Ã dessen ging es nicht nur bergauf, der Untergrund war entsprechend wechselweise mit faustgroÃem GerÃ¶ll und kniehohem Gras prÃ¤pariert.
Mit einem tiefen Aufatmer erreichte ich die als Inlineskaterstrecke markierte StraÃe Ulbersdorf Â Krumhermsdorf...doch irgendwie gings immer noch schwer...





...aha.
Kann man eigentlich 20 Steigungsprozente hoch-inlinern? Bzw. wie bremst man das bergab Â ohne hydraulische Scheibenbremsen? Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen.
Schwer beeindruckt wÃ¤hlte ich den ausgeschilderten Radweg auf den Ungergipfel. Dieser entsprach, verglichen mit dem Vorangegangenem, eher einer Mittagspause und so hielt ich mich dort oben gar nicht lange auf. Der Turm ohnehin gesperrt, Aussicht gibt es keine und fÃ¼rs Wirtshaus war es deutlich zu frÃ¼h.  
Vom benachbarten Gerstenberg fÃ¼hrt dann ein ganz netter Trail nach Sebnitz. Im letzten Jahrhundert war ich dort mal mit der 18-Gang cantilevergebremsten CrMo-Starr-Speerspitze von Biria unterwegs Â die Erinnerung an einen ÂHolytrailÂ hatte sich mir irgendwie eingeprÃ¤gt. Nun ja, mittlerweile mit Alu-fullsuspension und diversem firliefanz, genaugenommen auch schon wieder ein (26er)Fossil, war der Trail zumindest eben nett. 















So langsam kam Appetit auf Mittagessen auf - na, wenn man so nah dran ist, da gibt es eigentlich keine Alternative: _*GulÃ¡Â s houskovÃ½m knedlÃ­kem a jedno pivo, prosim*...__also wurde noch schnell an der ForellenschÃ¤nke vorbei geradelt, noch ein StÃ¼ck und dann meist schiebend der Tanzplangipfel erreicht. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mich dann doch noch anders entschieden: _*Jedno pivo prosim, a jedenkrÃ¡t smaÂenÃ½ sÃ½r s hranolkami a tatarskou omÃ¡Äkou.*






Die vorangegangene Schiebepassage hatte den Vorteil, dass ich mich schon mal mit der Abfahrt vertraut machen konnte Â ich wusste es ja schon vorher, der Tanzplandownhill ist Sahne (hatte ich kurz vor dem Jahrtausendwechsel schon mal elastomergefedert getestet...ok, spÃ¤ter auch noch mehrfach).
















(uups)





Diesmal bog ich allerdings zwischendurch mal links ab nach Thomasdorf (_TomÃ¡Âov_), um dann die Weiterfahrt perfekt Ã¼ber das Waldhaus und die mich immer wieder faszinierende Hohe StraÃe fortsetzen zu kÃ¶nnen.  





















Von Lichtenhain fuhr ich dann auf der StaatsstraÃe S154 bis Mittelndorf (ja, genau so wie es klingt fÃ¤hrt sich's da auch), um da ins Sebnitztal abzubiegen und mal nach dem Rechten zu schauen...





Dann vielleicht lieber doch nicht...
Noch ein StÃ¼ck weiter auf der S154 Â wollte ich doch schon immer mal einen Weg versuchen...





















...muss man nicht kommentieren.
Ja, damit war meine Runde fast zu Ende, das Sebnitztal bis zum Tiefen Grund, auf geheimen Pfaden zur BrandstraÃe und nochmal in der Brandbaude eingekehrt. Diesmal nur 'ne Kleinigkeit, es gab ja schon zu Mittag reichlich...




(verdammt, wo ist mein Bier hin...?)

Danach noch abendliches Abchillen auf der Napoleonschanze, DÃ¤mmerung, Quartier, Dusche....feine Runde, feiner Tag.













Bis morgen...


----------



## firlie (24. August 2013)

Th. schrieb:
			
		

> *und diversem firliefanz*


 
Th. - ich bitte dich !!!!

-----------------------------

Ich denke, ich spreche im Namen aller, wenn ich von dir ein Bild einfordere, dass dich schwitzend, die Zunge bis zum Boden ...zeigt, wie du - wenigstens einen der vielen Stiche, nach oben schiebst.
Junggebliebene Leute wie CC. und auch das ganze Downhillgeschwader wittern hier den ultimativen Fahrspaß, der es, man sieht´s auf deinen Bildern, auch ist, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann und du hast es auch geschrieben, gibt´s da mehr als eine Schiebepassage.

Hab so Dies und Das auf deinen Fotos wiedererkannt. 
Seinerzeit hattest du mir nach meinem Bericht über den "Tanzplan" ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10193995&postcount=138



> die Tanzplangegend ist wirklich Klasse - bin dort auch gern unterwegs.


 
... attestiert.
Das kommt nun von mir Retour und gilt selbstredend auch für das Hohnsteiner Gebiet  !
Sollte ich vielleicht auch mal mit den dicken Reifen da versuchen, liegt gerade so in Reichweite, um mal nach Arbeit ...

-----------------------

Ansonsten stelle ich fest, dass du das Leben lebst und wahrscheinlich ohne den ganzen Weiberschwarm unheimlich genießt ! 
Da gibt es öfters ein feines Fresserchen und danach ein längeres Nickerchen.
So muss das sein .

-----------------------

Wir werden doch noch über die einzelnen Streckenlängen informiert-oder ???

Feiner Bericht und feine Art zu reisen. Gefällt dem -firlie- !

Grüße und Wochenende


----------



## Th. (24. August 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Wir werden doch noch über die einzelnen Streckenlängen informiert-oder ???


Dass da immer so viel Wert draufgelegt wird...

...finde ich viel wesentlicher:


firlie schrieb:


> ...  öfters ein feines Fresserchen und danach ein längeres Nickerchen.
> So muss das sein .




Na, wenns aber so interessiert...
Mittwoch ca. 65km, 1300Hm
Donnerstag ca. 48km, 1100Hm


----------



## Th. (24. August 2013)

Tag 3, Freitag

Bei 4 Tagen lohnt sich ein Ruhetag eigentlich nicht, dennoch wurde fÃ¼r den 3. Tag kein konkretes Ziel angesetzt â bissel rumfahren und mal ein paar von mir lange nicht mehr besuchte Orte ansteuern...
Lange nicht mehr von mir aufgesucht wurde beispielsweise die Napoleonschanze  â zumindest frÃ¼h, ich wollte mal den Ausblick mit Licht von der anderen Seite haben.











Weiter ging es dann wieder auf der GlasstraÃe, allerdings nicht nach Lohsdorf, sondern vorher rechts weg zum Gickelsberg. Ich meinte mich zu erinnern, dereinst von der Nordseite recht weit aufgefahren zu sein...OSM wie auch meine Papier-Kompasskarte schweigen dazu und auch Bauer Horst, der gerade da Heu wendete, verwies mich kopfschÃ¼ttelnd auf den einzigen Aufstieg sÃ¼dseitig. Mit Rad ist dieser ein Elend â sausteil, sauschmal, sauanstrengend - harte Schiebearbeit. Ich bezweifelte zwischendurch schon, dort Ã¼berhaupt wieder runterfahren zu kÃ¶nnen. 







Der Ausblick oben ist eher enttÃ¤uschend, die Sichtschneise ist zwar sehr schÃ¶n und die Blickrichtung SÃ¤chsische Schweiz/Erzgebirge genial â leider aber nur so 15% einer Rundumsicht von so einem markanten Berg der weit aus allen Richtungen zu sehen ist.
Die Abfahrt gelang mir im Schritttempo, wobei ich mich immer wieder fragte, bleibst du jetzt mit dem Lenker rechts am Kuhzaun hÃ¤ngen oder links im GestrÃ¼pp oder kippst du vornÃ¼ber...   Fazit: Nur was fÃ¼r Fans.






Hinter GoÃdorf war plÃ¶tzlich die Luft raus, Schlauch entlang dieses MittelstoÃes aufgeplatzt. Jaja, âTubeless!â werden jetzt viele einwerfen... Wie auch immer, war schnell repariert und ich steuerte das GoÃdorfer Raubschloss an. Fuhr sich zunÃ¤chst prima...






...wurde aber alsbald zu einer langwierigen Schlepperei Ã¼ber einen Felskamm. Vor vielen Zeiteinheiten war ich mal zu FuÃ dort â hatte ich so gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung. 












ZurÃ¼cktragen wollte ich aber keinesfalls mehr und so trug ich den Bock weiter die engen Holzstufen ins Tal. UnglÃ¤ubige Blicke einer Wanderfamilie inklusive.
Fazit: Muss nicht sein.
Schwarzbachtal.  
Was nun?  
Richtung KohlmÃ¼hle und evtl. nach Bad Schandau und weiter linkselbisch wollte ich nicht (schon der Gedanke abends wieder irgendwie hoch nach Hohnstein zu mÃ¼ssen...).






Logischerweise fuhr ich deshalb das Schwarzbachtal hoch, weiter durch Krumhermsdorf-NeuhÃ¤user, um dann mal einen Weg durch das Hohe Birkigt zu testen. Dieser war mir beim Studium der Kompass-Karte als Wanderweg aber ohne Markierung mit einer Zickzack-RoutenfÃ¼hrung aufgefallen. Dieser sollte mich dann ins obere Polenztal bringen. Zu meiner Ãberraschung war der Weg in natura GrÃ¼nstrich-markiert und immer mal wieder die BockmÃ¼hle ausgewiesen. Ich glaube ich hÃ¤tte den Weg ohne Markierung nicht gefunden...


























Dieser Weg entpuppte sich allerdings als ein echtes Kleinod â mal 'n StÃ¼ck Forstautobahn, dann wieder handtuchschmaler Trail, Wiesenpfade, verwurzelte Abfahrten, Ã¼berraschende kurze knackige Ansteige, Aussichten...nie langweilig und noch was fÃ¼r die Allgemeinbildung (Wer kennt Professor Guido Lamprecht?).
Fazit: Hat sich gelohnt.






ErwartungsgemÃ¤Ã spuckte mich dieser Weg an der BockmÃ¼hle aus und so inspizierte ich noch mal das mittlere Polenztal. Nicht mehr im Nationalpark liegend, fÃ¤llt es somit auch nicht ins diesbezÃ¼gliche Fahrradverbot. Trotzdem sollte man bei der Befahrung AugenmaÃ haben. Besonders zur MÃ¤rzenbecherblÃ¼te oder an Wochenenden halte ich das fÃ¼r ungeeignet. 












Ansonsten ist dieser Abschnitt nicht mit dem unteren, nationalparkbesetzten StÃ¼ck zu vergleichen: StÃ¤ndiges auf und ab, schmale felsdurchsetzte Trails, gerÃ¶llige Passagen, BachÃ¼berquerungen auf teilweise maroden KnÃ¼ppelbrÃ¼cken.
Fazit: Im Endeffekt anstrengend aber sehr lohnendswert.






In der RuÃigmÃ¼hle gab es dann das verdiente Mittag, oder Vesper, oder schon Abendbrot...? Egal, es hat geschmeckt und danach konnte ich noch gemÃ¼tlich die alte Hohnsteiner StraÃe raufkurbeln, um dieses mal noch bei schÃ¶nstem Sonnenschein an meinem Quartier anzukommen.






Abends gab es dann noch ein paar Leckerlies und Besuch.









Der openstoker und Denis66 gaben sich die Ehre â sorgten sie sich scheinbar um mich...

Und, wem ist was aufgefallen?...
...Genau, kein MittagsschlÃ¤fchen - elende Hetzerei!

(36km, 600Hm)

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## firlie (25. August 2013)

@ Th.

Die Euphorie geht mal wieder mit mir durch, denn da sind ne Menge Sachen, die ich kenne, auch schon gefahren bin. Deshalb bin ich wahrscheinlich der Einzige der hier kommentiert .



			
				[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=203780" schrieb:
			
		

> Th.[/url] ]Gickelsberg....sausteil, sauschmal, sauanstrengend - harte Schiebearbeit ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Richtig, richtig, aber man muss es mal gemacht haben!

Hab auf meiner Garmin Karte und auf der Wanderkarte außer deinem genommenen Weg auch nur rudimentäre Wegelchen verzeichnet. Und vielleicht kannst du dich an meinen Bericht aus dem Wonnemonat Mai erinnern!?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10630310&postcount=374

Habe damals einige deiner im Bericht erwähnten Wege befahren. Allerdings in der Gegenrichtung (In Bezug auf den letzten Satz sei für Schlitzohr CC.  gesagt, NEIN, den Gickelsberg hab ich so genommen wie Th.

-------------------------------------



			
				[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=203780" schrieb:
			
		

> Th.[/url] ] (Wer kennt Professor Guido Lamprecht?).


 






Also kennen tue ich DEN natürlich nich und du wirst bestimmt auch schon gegoogelt haben:

http://www.wandern-saechsische-schweiz.de/Brand_Lamprecht_Kreuz.htm

und vielleicht nehme ich dir auch ein Bild für die "Rätselfreunde" voraus, aber:
sing: "Diesen Weg bin ich oft gegangen, Vöglein sangen..." 

--------------------------------





Der openstoker und Denis66 gaben sich die Ehre  sorgten sie sich scheinbar um mich...


*Angesichts des Bildes bin ich ernsthaft am Überlegen ob ich nicht doch:*




tanztee schrieb:


> @_firlie_ - bitte Deine Fußzeile erweitern um "und Hüttenromantik"
> Ride on!
> tanztee


 
-------------------------------

Zum Schluss wieder neugierige Fragen:

Warum "elende Hetzerei" 
Nutzt du kein Navi 
Wo ist der von mir, für heute angekündigte Regen 

--------------------------------

Hat der Th. wieder glänzend gemacht 

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (25. August 2013)

Firlie schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Th. wieder glänzend gemacht


Das kann ich so unterschreiben! Nicht bloß die schönen Runden sondern auch recht fleißig mit dem Gorillapod, um uns die tollen Stimmungen mitzubringen. Und .... so "anfängermäßig" war Deine Kondition jetzt doch nicht...!
Auch ich hab ein paar Sachen erkannt und freue mich, sie mal auf anderen Fotos zu sehen. Vor allem, wenn es die selben Motive bzw. Fotostandpunkte sind 



			
				Th. schrieb:
			
		

> _*Gulá s houskovým knedlíkem a jedno pivo, prosim*_


Das hätte ich genommen. Wahrscheinlich gleich zweimal bei Deinem  absolviertem Höhenpensum. Wenn ich da an die schwindlige Linsensuppe auf der Bastei denke... Schwamm drüber. Es ist ja toll, daß das Ristorace am Tanzplan wieder offen hat, also wieder ein lohnendes Ziel ist. Man könnte siach auch den ganzen Tag um den Tanzplan herum vertreiben...



			
				Th. schrieb:
			
		

> Von Lichtenhain fuhr ich dann auf der Staatsstraße S154 bis Mittelndorf (ja, genau so wie es klingt fährt sich's da auch), um da ins Sebnitztal abzubiegen und mal nach dem Rechten zu schauen...


Ich bin die Straße in zwei Tagen dreimal hoch und zweimal runtergefahren. Runter nach Schandau ist sie bei schönem Wetter ein langgezogener Panoramapunkt, wo man sich nicht satt sehen kann. Hochzu ist sie einfach nur ätzend, weil nicht nur lang, sondern auch wellig. Und Perspektiven können soooo täuschen, wenn der Bierspiegel im Blut schon weit unterm Mindestmaß ist 

Wieso hab ich das Schild mit dem Trägnerweg nicht gesehen? Hätte mir wahrscheinlich die "persönliche Entdeckung des Sebnitztales" erspart. Na ja, hätte auch genau so gut auf @tanztee oder @konaspeed hören können.



			
				Th. schrieb:
			
		

> Fortsetzung folgt...


Bitte!

Allen einen schönen Sonntag,
CC.


----------



## Th. (25. August 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Zum Schluss wieder neugierige Fragen:
> Warum "elende Hetzerei"


Hab den Zwinker-Smiley vergessen. 
Aber ernsthaft, im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Tagen gabs keine Mittagsruhe, ich hatte Zeitnot - musste ja noch das Catering für den Besuch vorbereiten...



firlie schrieb:


> Nutzt du kein Navi



Nö.
Ich hatte allerdings ein OSMAND gepimptes Smartphone bei - zum Aufzeichen. Unterwegs schaue ich aber kaum drauf, höchstens zum Akkucheck. 
Ich vermute aber du willst auf gps-Tracks hinaus?



firlie schrieb:


> Wo ist der von mir, für heute angekündigte Regen



Hätte ich in firlie-country heute nicht gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (25. August 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich hatte allerdings ein OSMAND gepimptes Smartphone bei - zum Aufzeichen. Unterwegs schaue ich aber kaum drauf, höchstens zum Akkucheck.



Alte Schule. Respekt! Ich kann's mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr


----------



## firlie (26. August 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber du willst auf gps-Tracks hinaus?


 
Nee, Nee behalte die mal. 
Ein bisschen kenne ich mich *DA* schon aus !
Ist nur Interesse halber, weil du  öfters die Wanderwege + deren Kennzeichnung erwähnst, ich damit aber keine so guten Erfahrungen -- zumindest auf neuem Terrain -- gemacht habe. Deshalb lasse ich mich seit ca. 2 Jahren durch die Pampa "führen".


Bin schon ganz hibbelig auf:



			
				[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=203780" schrieb:
			
		

> Th.[/url] ]*Fortsetzung folgt...*


 
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (26. August 2013)

Tag 4, Sonnabend (17.08.13)

Heimreise war angesagt.
Von Hohnstein aus kÃ¶nnte man sich relativ gemÃ¤Ãigt, also ohne grÃ¶Ãere HÃ¶henunterschiede, gen Dresden davonschleichen. Allerdings sollte der Heimweg, auf DrÃ¤ngen eines einzelnen Herrn, unbedingt noch mal durchs Felsengebirge fÃ¼hren. Trotz meiner prophezeiten, ja fÃ¶rmlich angedrohten unvorstellbaren Steigungen welche uns dabei bevorstÃ¼nden, gab er nicht nach.
Nun denn â so steuerten wir wiederum GoÃdorf an. Nach der Schlepperei am Vortag gab mir diese Routenwahl noch mal die MÃ¶glichkeit, eine radtauglichere Zufahrt ins Schwarzbachtal zu suchen â und mit dem Schwarzweg wurde diese auch gefunden.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1454783]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1454784]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1454786]
	
[/URL]

Den zweiten mitreisenden Herrn faszinierte im Anschluss der museal anmutende Industriekomplex des Linoleumwerks KohlmÃ¼hle. 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1455076]
	
[/URL]

SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch hier noch mal der Hinweis, dass wenige Kilometer sebnitztalaufwÃ¤rts in der mittlerweile geschliffenen SputhmÃ¼hle weltweit die ersten Bierdeckel (eigentlich ja âBierglasuntersetzerâ) in der heutigen Form hergestellt wurden. 
Um das Thema âGebÃ¤ude, welche schon mal bessere Jahre hattenâ abzuschlieÃen, rollten wir kurzentschlossen im Biergarten der Walthersdorfer MÃ¼hle ein. 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1454788]
	
[/URL]

Genaugenommen ist das GebÃ¤ude nie eine MÃ¼hle gewesen â die namensgebende MÃ¼hle stand bis Ende der Achziger Jahre ein paar hundert Meter flussabwÃ¤rts. Das KneipengebÃ¤ude lieÃ der MÃ¼hlenbesitzer irgendwann um 1900 errichten, um mit Hotel und Restauration etwas vom aufkommenden Tourismus abzuschÃ¶pfen. Damals scheint es sich gelohnt zu haben, heute kann ich den Besitzer/Betreiber/wasauchimmer nur bewundern, dass er dort eisern die Stellung hÃ¤lt und versucht, den Verfall aufzuhalten. Also: Unbedingt mal einkehren!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1455071]
	
[/URL]

Der Weiterweg fÃ¼hrte uns am Standort der eigentlichen MÃ¼hle vorbei, garstig steil nach Walthersdorf hoch und panoramalastig nach Rathen hinab. 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1455075]
	
[/URL]

Erstaunlicherweise war dort gar nicht so viel Trubel auch auf dem Radweg nach Wehlen war freie Fahrt angesagt. Mittlerweile war es schon recht warm geworden, so dass wir uns Ã¼ber die anschlieÃende Auffahrt zur BasteistraÃe durch die kÃ¼hlen Wehlener GrÃ¼nde wahrlich freuten. 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1455072]
	
[/URL]

Als Extrabonus gabâs dafÃ¼r an der nahen Tanke noch ein Eis. 
Damit war der âstressigeâ Felsteil erledigt â es ging zum gemÃ¼tlichen Teil Ã¼ber und obwohl uns Garmin auf dem Blanckmeistersteig noch mal kurz verheizen wollte, erreichten wir Ã¼ber sanfte Forstautobahnen und NebenstraÃen Porschendorf und somit die alte Bahntrasse mit dem Radweg SchÃ¶nfelder Hochland.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1455077]
	
[/URL]

Gastronomisch ist der Radweg noch etwas lÃ¼ckenhaft erschlossen, erst im Gasthof Schullwitz gab es die wohlverdiente StÃ¤rkung.
Kurz darauf verabschiedete sich Denis Richtung Datsche, wo er im Kreise seiner Lieben das Wochenende ausklingen lieÃ.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1455073]
	
[/URL]

Openstoker und ich trailten noch Ã¼ber bekannte Pfade zur HaidemÃ¼hle wo (schon wieder?) StÃ¤rkung anstand. Openstoker bog dann auch alsbald ab, um im Kreise seiner Lieben das Wochenende ausklingen zu lassen.
Ich gondelte noch quer durch die Junge Heide, noch der finale Trailâ¦

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1455074]
	
[/URL]

â¦und dann war der Ausflug vorbei. Ich hatte noch ein paar Stunden Zeit fÃ¼r so diverse Sachen wie Bierkasten tauschen, das knackende Hinterrad wieder zu zerlegen, bevor dann auch ich im Kreise meiner Liebenâ¦na, ihr wisst schon.

(ca. 70km, 900Hm)

- Ende -


----------



## ore-mountain (26. August 2013)

Servus zusammen,

so langsam bekomme ich immer mehr Lust zum Tourenberichteschreiber zu werden bei euren ganzen Berichten. 

Da möchte ich jetzt auch wieder eine heimatliche Tour posten und damit das Westerzgebirge vertreten.
Geplant war wieder eine Kammtour. Nur dieses mal direkt von Johanngeorgenstadt (680m) starten auf den Plattenberg (1043m), nach Abertamy (900m), auf den Plessberg (1028m), runter nach Merklin (510), auf den Gottesgaber Spitzberg (1115m) und über den Rabenberg (913m) wieder zurück. In der Summe 75 km und 1600 hm.
Highlight der Tour war der Singletrail vom Plessberg runter nach Merklin mit etwa 500hm und 4km Länge! Seltene Werte für das Erzgebirge 

Also Start war in Johannstadt am Bahnhof. Von dort über die Grenze geht es erstmal 360hm stetig bergauf zu Plessberg.







Die letzten 100hm sind etwas steiler ...







Oben angekommen gab es auch schon die erste Panne zu beheben.






Runter ging es dann wieder über den sahne Trail an der Wolfspinge vorbei 

















Unten gibt es dann einen schönen Ausblick auf den Auersberg und Johannstadt







Weiter ging es dann über einen Würzeltrail immer an einen alter Floßgraben entlang.







Man kreuzt immer wieder schöne Bergwiesen auf denen einst mal Ortschaften standen







Über schöne Wiesentrails ging es dann runter nach Abertamy







Erkennbar wird dann das nächste Ziel der Plessberg







Am Plessberg kann man erstmal den Bau des neuen Skigebietes bestaunen... 

















Das letzte Stück war dann doch etwas steil ....












Als Belohnung ... na was wohl ... der böhmische Klassiker 







Vom Plessberg hat man eine schönen Blick auf die drei höchsten Gipfel des Erzgebirges. Spitzberg, Fichtelberg und Keilberg







auf Abertamy, Plattenberg und Auersberg







Und in den Egergraben







Dann ging es auf das Highlight der Tour. Die 500hm lange Trailabfahrt. Am Anfang etwas steil und immer flowiger und unten auch etwas steiniger. 






















Unten angekommen, waren wir sichtlich erfreut nach 4km Trailspaß 







Dann ging es wieder hoch nach Abertamy und wieder am neuen Skigebiet vorbei.







Weiter ging es dan zum nächsten Ziel, dem dritthöchsten Berg des Erzgebirges, dem Gottesgaber Spitzberg mit 1115m. Auf den Weg über den Kamm ragte immer wieder der Fichtelberg und der Keilberg heraus.







Am Spitzberg führt zwar ein Trail entlang, aber kein Weg hoch ... leider.







Man kommt nur bis zum Fuß, weiter nicht







Mittlerweile verleiht das Wetter eine schöne Gebirgsstimmung







Zurück ging es mit guter Laune von Bozi Dar über den Kamm nach Halbmeile







Das letzte Ziel ist das Trailcenter Rabenberg.







Von dort aus ging es runter nach Breitenbrunn und zum Ende der Tour







Schöne Tour, schönes Wetter, geile Trails ... wird bald wiederholt :

Also wer Interesse hat ...


----------



## CC. (27. August 2013)

@Th.: das ist ein schöner Abschluß Deiner "weiberfreien Tage"! Schöne Routenführung (der einzelne Herr hatte einen guten Griff gemacht) und schöne Stimmung auf den Bildern!


> das knackende Hinterrad wieder zu zerlegen


 och nee! Ni scho wieder! Schmeiß das Glumbe weg!


----------



## CC. (27. August 2013)

@ore-mountain: Super Bericht aus Westsachsen! Schön, daß da wenigstens einer die Fahne hochhält!
Bei den Bildern krieg ich richtige Trailsucht!



Das würde mir auch grade gut reinpassen *schleck

Grüße,
CC.

*Danke für das Bild mit dem Egergraben. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## firlie (27. August 2013)

@ Th. 



> und dann war der Ausflug vorbei.


 

Schaaaaade  !

Dein heimatkundliches Auskennen ist einzig! Habe mir im letzten Jahr 2 Bücher über die Mühlen der Sächsischen Schweiz geleistet http://www.bergverlag-roelke.de/muehlen/ 
Die sind nicht schlecht!
Da wusste ich allerdings nicht, dass ich das bei dir umsonst haben kann.

Den "Nachtsportler" habe ich besorgt und gerade in der Mache. 
Hätte das dem Kerlchen "Boning"nicht zugetraut ...
Auf jeden Fall amüsiere ich mich kräftig .
Danke für den Tipp !

-firlie


----------



## firlie (27. August 2013)

@ ore-mountain 

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das seinerzeit der "titzy" vom SVTF-Chef zum Beauftragten von Westsachsen ernannt wurde.
Von Beiden hört man nichts mehr  
Also werden wir das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ändern und *dich* dazu ernennen !!!!

Im nächsten Jahr wird dann mal ne Delegation aus dem zentralen Sachsen erscheinen und eure Berge unter die Lupe nehmen. Das sieht mir sehr interessant aus. 
Machst du/ihr dann ne Führung ?

Feine Doku und ich hoffe das doch ganz stark:



> so langsam bekomme ich *immer mehr Lust zum Tourenberichteschreiber zu werden* bei euren ganzen Berichten.


 
Grüße nach Westsachsen
-firlie


----------



## Rockhopser (27. August 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Am Plessberg kann man erstmal den Bau des neuen Skigebietes bestaunen...



Oder verfluchen... echtmal, sieht ja übel aus!



ore-mountain schrieb:


> Dann ging es auf das Highlight der Tour. Die 500hm lange Trailabfahrt. Am Anfang etwas steil und immer flowiger und unten auch etwas steiniger.



*sabber 



ore-mountain schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, schönes Wetter, geile Trails ... wird bald wiederholt :
> Also wer Interesse hat ...



Na ist doch mal ne Ansage.
Die Tour sieht echt spaßig aus... hast natürlich auch nen schönen Bericht dazu verfasst.
Würde mich echt interessieren... hast ne PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> @ ore-mountain
> 
> Also werden wir das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ändern und *dich* dazu ernennen !!!!
> 
> ...



Danke Danke ... hoffentlich hebe ich jetzt nicht von meinem Stuhl ab 
Tourenberichte schreiben kostet ja schon etwas an Zeitaufwand. Die Tour muss geplant werden. Ständig anhalten und Bilder machen. Die Bilder hochladen und den Bericht schreiben. Das ist ein gutes Stück Arbeit den ihr da immer reinsteckt! 

Als Tourenguide biete ich mich natürlich gern an. Man kann das super an einem Wochenende verbinden wenn ihr zu uns kommt. Übernachtung im Sportpark Rabenberg. Einen Tag das Trailcenter beogutachen und am nächsten Tag die Kammtour.


----------



## ore-mountain (27. August 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @_ore-mountain_: Super Bericht aus Westsachsen! Schön, daß da wenigstens einer die Fahne hochhält!
> Bei den Bildern krieg ich richtige Trailsucht!
> 
> 
> ...



Böhmische Knödel mit Gulasch ist ja auch was richtig Feines 
Dazu ein schönes Pils ... in meinem Fall natürlich alkoholfrei vor der Trailabfahrt!!!


----------



## Th. (27. August 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Dazu ein schönes Pils ... in meinem Fall natürlich alkoholfrei vor der Trailabfahrt!!!



Mööp - alkoholfreies Bier in Czech? 

Der heilige St.Gambrinus wird dich mit einem Fluch belegen.
Täglich 3mal das Reinheitsgebote aufsagen könnte mildernde Umstände bewirken...


----------



## ore-mountain (28. August 2013)

... nee kastriert bin ich nicht ...

Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bier und Downhill ...
Deshalb persönliches striktes Alkoholverbot beim Biken!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

@ore-mountain

Habe mich gefreut mal wieder was von dir zu lesen 

Schicker Bericht und schöne Bilder. Vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr nochmal mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt


----------



## firlie (2. September 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Da musste ich doch erst mal im Bilderfred Rede und Antwort stehen !
Dabei hatte ich eigentlich vor, das neuste Abenteuer mit großer Headline, überschwänglichem Text und XXL Bildchen darzubringen !
Was ich gestern erleben durfte, war wieder mal einzigartig und vor eine paar Tagen noch Hyper-utopisch !

Gestern, dem Biker Gott sei Dank, durfte ich, der Juniorchef, dem Vater dieses Threads von Angesicht zu Angesicht und mit Rad und Tat, zur Seite stehen!
*Eingefleischte, geneigte SVTF-Leser und Berichtende*, ich bin stolz und überschwänglich glücklich, dass es nun endlich mal geklappt hat und präsentiere euch in den nächsten 1 oder 2 Beiträgen unter anderem diesen einzigartigen Herrn: 

*Tourenfred Chefchen " **tanztee* "
Plattenbaubewohner, Treppenfahrer und sympathischer, normalsterblicher Biker ....äh, Ende mit ...schleim  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (2. September 2013)

*"SVTF Helden Tour - die Zweite" *oder *"Die Premiere nach der Premiere"*

*Teil 1*

Anfang letzter Woche war für den 1.09. 2013 ein Wetter vorausgesagt, das gar nicht Bikerfreundlich werden sollte. 
Aber jeder kennt denn Spruch mit den Engeln und dem Reisen - und so sollte es dann auch werden.
SVTF-Held konaspeed und der "Einzelkämpfer" firlie on Tour. 
Im Vorfeld diverse Mails und SMSen.
Schnell wurde Konaspeed aka Christian als Streckenguide ernannt und während der Verhandlungen reifte der Gedanke, noch ein oder zwei andere Leute mit ins Boot zu holen.
Einen Ruderer kennt ihr bereits  ! 
Die charmante Begleitung, die Christian hinzuzog, heißt Diana und entpuppte sich als: 
"Jungs, die paar Hügelchen hochzu und runter, kein Problem!"

Mir bleibt jetzt noch der Mund offen stehen, ob ihres vorgelegten uphill -Tempos und wie sie die Berge runtergesaust ist.  
Ich sage einfach nur "Chapeau" !

Im Groben lässt sich die Tour wie folgt skizzieren:
Von Pirna gings´s zu den "Bärensteinen" in der SächsischenSchweiz. Christian hatte eine feine Runde zusammengetackert und der Eindruck wurde schon auf der Fahrt aus Pirna bestätigt, dass es sich bei ihm um einen eingefleischten "Local" handelt. 
Trailigste Trails und herrlichste Landschaft erwarteten uns und das alles bei sehr akzeptablen Wetter!

---------------------------------

Auf dem Pirnaer Bahnhof sollte sich die Mannschaft vervollkommnen. Das heißt "tanztee" kam mit der Bahn aus Dresden und hier könnt ihr ein "erstes Beschnuppern" der Tourer untereinander sehen:







Für alle Heimatkundler habe ich während der Wartezeit diese Bronzetafel, die am Bahnhof Pirna zu sehen ist, Fotografisch festgehalten. Ich kann aus Zeitgründen und Unwissenheit nicht näher drauf eingehen. Wer was drüber weiß, bitte posten !!!






Wie erwähnt, ging´s erst mal aus Pirna raus, hoch Richtung "Sonnenstein". Eine erste feine Aussichtsplattform für mich und angeregte Gespräche bei den anderen beiden Herren ...






...um dann weiter, die ersten Herausforderungen zu meistern.







Auch auf dem Elberadweg gab´s jede Menge zu plaudern:







Bike-Bergsteigen !
Schon viel davon gehört, gesehen und gelesen.
Dass das in der Sächsischen Schweiz auch möglich sein sollte, durfte ich nach Christian erfahren, der wie ein Eichhörnchen, schnell und geübt, die Vorhut bildete!
Hoffentlich gibt´s ein Bild, wie der -firlie- sich nach oben schindet !







Nachdem ich unter viel Jubel und Geschrei das 3 Meter Fotostativ aus dem unerschöpflichen aber von außen nicht sichtbaren Volumen meines Rucksackes gezaubert hatte, gab´s dieses Gruppenfoto:

" Die Heldin und die Helden posen auf der _Königsnase_ "







Oben auf dem Steilhang ging´s auf schmalem Pfade immer die Elbe lang. Die eine oder andere Aussicht lud zum Fotografieren ein und es gab auch diesen Wettkampf:
29er gegen 26er :







"tanztee" bei eifrigem Gespräch und in Gedanken:




 







Trotz holzigen und später schlammigen Hindernissen war´s ein super Gaudie auf diesem Weglein dahinzubrettern.
Über Naundorf gelangten wir zum erkorenen Tagesziel, den "Bärensteinen", wo es Gott sei Dank endlich mal einen Verschnaufpause und ein kleines Sonnenbad gab.




 








Teil 2 wird folgen !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (2. September 2013)

Na, da ist ja eine illustre Runde beinander gewesen. Und selbst der Chef ist mal wieder eingeflogen und sogar Rad gefahren!

Ich hatte es schon gesehen, aber den Firlie in der Knipshaltung nicht erkannt.
Und tanztee gleich gar nicht. ..

Konaspeeds Touren - soweit ich sie nachgefahren bin bzw. gesichtet hab - sind alle Klasse. Der weiß schon, wo's lang gehen muß 

Jetzt freu ich mich erstmal auf den Rest...
*zappel


----------



## Th. (2. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> (...)Oben auf dem Steilhang ging´s auf schmalem Pfade immer die Elbe lang.
> (...)Trotz holzigen und später schlammigen Hindernissen war´s ein super Gaudie auf diesem Weglein dahinzubrettern.(...)


 
Der Weg ist wieder beräumt? Im November letzten Jahres sah es da noch übel aus und nach diesem Artikel (Waldstreit bei Struppeneine Bestandsaufnahme) vermutete ich Arges für die Zukunft...


----------



## tanztee (3. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Bike-Bergsteigen !
> Schon viel davon gehört, gesehen und gelesen.
> Dass das in der Sächsischen Schweiz auch möglich sein sollte, durfte ich nach Christian erfahren, der wie ein Eichhörnchen, schnell und geübt, die Vorhut bildete!
> Hoffentlich gibt´s ein Bild, wie der -firlie- sich nach oben schindet !



Klar doch!






Ich bin auf den weiteren Bericht gespannt, firlie hat einfach die besseren Fotos! Kein Wunder bei dem Equipment:





Meine Kamera war dann - mit firlies Reserveakku reanimiert - nicht mehr am Mann, sondern an der "Frau"! 

Deshalb übernehme ich gerne den Part der ergänzenden Kommentare 

ride on - tanztee


----------



## firlie (3. September 2013)

*"SVTF Helden Tour - die Zweite" *oder *"Die Premiere nach der Premiere"*

*Teil 2 - letzter Teil*

Am Anfang will ich gleich auf Th. `s Frage eingehen. 
Ich bin zwar nicht der Auskenner in dieser Gegend, aber nachdem ich das 2te Mal in diesem Jahr da lang gefahren bin, sage ich mal, nein er ist nicht beräumt worden, nachdem ihm der Sturm oder die Windhose zugesetzt haben. 
Als ich Mitte des Jahres den Pfad gefahren bin, war ich ziemlich endtäuscht. Ich kam von den Bärensteinen und am Anfang ist der Weg ziemlich versumpft, später kommen dann die umgestürzten Buchen und paar Auswaschungen. 
Am Sonntag sind wir allerdings entgegengesetzt gefahren und es war schon ein Gaudie ...

----------------------

Zuletzt hatten wir unterhalb vom kleinen Bärenstein ein Sonnenbad genommen, Fotos gemacht und uns gestärkt. Das war auf dem letzten Foto zu sehen.
"Diana" war diejenige die nun zu drängeln anfing. Sie wollte unbedingt in Wehlen ein "Eis". 
Was machen dann 3 Herren in den besten Jahren?
Sie maulen nicht, steigen auf ihre Gäule und trotten hinterher.
"Trotten"  traf auf dieser Tour allerdings nur für die Ü40 Fraktion zu, also mich und das Cheffchen. 
Christian und Diana legten auf dieser, ihrer Hausrunde ein Höllentempo vor, hatten aber immer wieder Mitleid und warteten.
Ein großes Dankeschön dafür  !
Weiter ging`s um den "Rauenstein" und dort gab´s wieder einen tollen Ausblick auf die rechtselbige Seite mit der Bastei:







"Tanztee" , kaum dass er wieder Luft von der letzten Steigung hatte, musste immer mit irgendjemanden quasseln. Hier geht´s wahrscheinlich gerade um Kona´s  "lefty-Gabel" (heißt die so?).







Wir bewegen uns mittlerweile zum Grand Finale.
Mein Problem waren diesmal *nicht die Treppen,*  sondern, ich durfte wieder nicht, wie ich wollte - nämlich Fotos machen.
Den "Opener" meines Berichtes, auf dem "tanztee" Stufen fahrend zu sehen ist, kennt ihr schon. Wir anderen sind natürlich fein sittsam neben den Hindernissen gefahren. 







Bevor jetzt die Downhillgemeinde nach der folgenden Location fragt, 
ICH SAGE NICHTS !
Kurz zuvor hatten wir hier unsere Räder noch hochgeschleppt und Christian hatte verlauten lassen, dass es hier auch wieder runter geht.
Na dann Prost Mahlzeit !
Aber ihr seht´s, der Berichteschreiber lebt noch!
Hier ist der Tourenfredchef und das, was er sich unter Mountainbiking vorstellt:




 







Gebündelte Frauenpower, 
große Augen und Mund offen steh, bei uns:



 







Nach dieser finalen Mutprobe wollte Diana dann aber wirklich ihr "Eis" und so ging´s abwärts zur Elbe an eine nette kleine Imbissbude.

Es war ne geile Runde, die konaspeed da zusammengezaubert hatte und es ist schon so, nur die "Eingefleischten Locals" können das  !

Ich hoffe auf ein baldiges nächste Mal und sage tausend Dank an:
Diana, Daniel und Christian!
Wir waren ne dufte Truppe !






-----------------------------

Ha! 
Ich sehe gerade, dass tanztee  auch schon eingestellt hat, leider mit grausigen Bildern  !
Hättest du mal nicht so viel gequatscht und der Dame lieber die Kamera erklärt  !


Grüße
-firlie-
.


----------



## tanztee (3. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht, firlie 

Konaspeed hat echt ein Trail-Feuerwerk abgefeuert von allererster Güte 

Der Dame wollte ich keinen Foto-Kurs verpassen, sonst hätte sie sich womöglich mit einem Uphill-Bike-Kurs revanchiert 

Das war für mich die zweite Tour mit mir bis dato (persönlich) unbekannten Leuten aus dem SVTF und es war ein voller Erfolg! 
Wir haben nicht nur das cielab-Monopol zum "Tourenfahren verabreden" gebrochen  , sondern auch ein Schatzkästlein der Tourenperlen geschaffen, wenn ich das mal so überschwänglich sagen darf.

Keine Angst, ich reime und dichte jetzt nicht! Und ich habe auch nichts gegen cielab, wollte nur mal den Smiley ausprobieren ...

ride on - tanztee


----------



## CC. (3. September 2013)

Da wird mein Display ganz grün vor Neid 
Und irgend woher kenn ich das, wenn jeder jeden fotografiert, meistens gleichzeitig... aber oftmals kommen da klasse Bilderserien der selben Situatiuon raus.

Klasse Tour mit netter Abfahrt: ist fahrbar  Aber für mich nur abwärts.
Hoffe, Firlie hat den Downhill genossen und kann sich jetzt auf die Treppen konzentrieren.... und sich dann weniger von den Fahrkünsten der Damen beeindrucken lassen.

Hoffe, es geht mal wieder etwas zusammen!
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## ore-mountain (3. September 2013)

firlie,

der steinige Trail sieht ja mal richtig interessant aus!!!


----------



## mathijsen (4. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt die Downhillgemeinde nach der folgenden Location fragt,
> ICH SAGE NICHTS !
> [...]
> Es war ne geile Runde, die konaspeed da zusammengezaubert hatte und es ist schon so, nur die "Eingefleischten Locals" können das  !





tanztee schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht nur das cielab-Monopol zum "Tourenfahren verabreden" gebrochen  , sondern auch ein Schatzkästlein der Tourenperlen geschaffen, wenn ich das mal so überschwänglich sagen darf.



Nicht, das ich jetzt für heimliche Enttäuschung sorge, wenn ich sage, dass ich die Abfahrt sofort erkannt habe. Und nicht nur die, sondern sämtliche andere markante Stellen anhand der Beschreibung bzw. Bilder ebenfalls und die alle auch schon gefahren bin, teilweise auch mit anderen Cielab-Leuten.

Aber ja, das ist ne geile Runde. Müsste eigentlich auch noch mal dort fahren, bevor der Winter hinein bricht.

PS: Die Bike-Bergsteiger-Treppe ist doch top!  Sollte man allerdings nicht alleine versuchen, dann wird's schwierig. Aber sie ist die einzige Möglichkeit, wenn man zur Aussicht will und den Treppenweg vorne meiden möchte.


----------



## Rockhopser (4. September 2013)

@mathijsen:
Oha, jetzt hast du dich verplappert!
Wenn ich in diesem Jahr keinen Cielab-Termin mehr von dir sehe, wo wir das mal fahren, dann setzt's was! 
Ich kenne nämlich noch gar nix, von dem oben beschriebenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (4. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> PS: Die Bike-Bergsteiger-Treppe ist doch top!  Sollte man allerdings nicht alleine versuchen, dann wird's schwierig. Aber sie ist die einzige Möglichkeit, wenn man zur Aussicht will und den Treppenweg vorne meiden möchte.



Nein. Ich würde immer die ein-zwei Kilometer Umweg über die Struppener Windmühle nehmen - kein Rumgeaffe auf der engen und steilen Treppe, dazu noch ein Panorama vom allerfeinsten...


----------



## mathijsen (4. September 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Nein. Ich würde immer die ein-zwei Kilometer Umweg über die Struppener Windmühle nehmen - kein Rumgeaffe auf der engen und steilen Treppe, dazu noch ein Panorama vom allerfeinsten...



stimmt, an den hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. bin ich noch nicht gefahren, der umweg war mir immer zu lang. aber wenn es dort ein panorama gibt, sollte man das vielleicht mal machen.


----------



## Th. (5. September 2013)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]FamiliÃ¤re Freigabe fÃ¼r 'nen halben Tag â also rauf auf's Rad. [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Denis war spontan wieder dabei, d.h. nach einer vormittÃ¤glichen Fahrt durch die Heide, sammelte ich ihn an der Kreuzung Hornweg/Bahndamm SchÃ¶nfelder Hochland ein.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Diesmal wÃ¤hlten wir den Hornweg 'gen Osten â immerhin war der Hornweg (in Fortsetzung des âRennsteigsâ in der Dresdner Heide) bis zum Bau der heutigen Piste WeiÃig-Rossendorf vor rund 200 Jahren die Hauptmagistrale von Dresden nach Stolpen und weiter in die Lausitz. Das sollte mal entsprechend gewÃ¼rdigt werden. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hinter dem Quandtschen Rittergut in Rossendorf bogen wir rechts ab Richtung Dittersbach â noch 'nen kurzen Rechts-Links-Schwenk und wir rollten ins Quandtsche Lieblingstal ein...[/FONT]
















[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Johann Gottlob von Quandt war zu seiner Zeit _*die*_ GrÃ¶Ãe in der Region. Sicher von Haus aus finanziell begnadet, wirtschaftete er doch sehr solide, so dass er noch genÃ¼gend Kleingeld Ã¼ber hatte, um z.B. dem von ihm verehrten Goethe ein Denkmal zu schaffen â aber auch, um sich fÃ¼r bessere LebensverhÃ¤ltnisse seiner Untergebenen einzusetzen.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Als UnterstÃ¼tzer der Reformer nach den Unruhen in Sachsen, hervorgerufen durch die 3 Tage Revolution in Frankreich, widmete er im Lieblingstal eine Stele dem damaligen sÃ¤chsischen KÃ¶nig Anton und eine Weitere der Proklamation der ersten sÃ¤chsischen Verfassung.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Interessehalber habe ich in diese mal reingelesen: [/FONT]



> âÂ§ 42 Alle Staatsdiener sind fÃ¼r ihre Dienstleistung verantwortlich.â


 Hoppla, ohne wenn und aber? Kein Absatz 2...?


In der 1992er Verfassung Sachsens habe ich gleichmal gar nichts diesbezÃ¼glich gelesen, bzw. ist es so verklausuliert, dass ich es Ã¼bersehen habe.
Das aktuelle bundesdeutsche Grundgesetz sieht die Verantwortlichkeit so:





> âArt(ikel) 34





> Verletzt jemand in AusÃ¼bung eines ihm anvertrauten Ã¶ffentlichen Amtes die ihm einem Dritten gegenÃ¼ber
> obliegende Amtspflicht, so trifft die Verantwortlichkeit grundsÃ¤tzlich den Staat oder die KÃ¶rperschaft, in deren
> Dienst er steht. Bei Vorsatz oder grober FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit bleibt der RÃ¼ckgriff vorbehalten. FÃ¼r den Anspruch auf
> Schadensersatz und fÃ¼r den RÃ¼ckgriff darf der ordentliche Rechtsweg nicht ausgeschlossen werden.â


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hhm, klingt irgendwie anders...[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ZurÃ¼ck aufs Zweirad. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nach einer kurzen aber heftigen Traileinlage ins Wesenitztal rollerten wir ganz entspannt nach Helmsdorf â im Nachhinein empfehle ich evtl. Nachfahrwilligen vorher einen Haken Ã¼ber die SchÃ¶ne HÃ¶he zu nehmen. Erstens steht dort besagter Goethe-Verehrungstempel (liebevoll betreut durch den Quandt-Verein), zweitens gibt es in der dortigen GaststÃ¤tte lecker Speis' und Trank (und nette Unterhaltung)[/FONT]






[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]und drittens ist der Downhill an der ZwergenhÃ¶hle vorbei nach Dittersbach gar nicht Ã¼bel. Nur so nebenbei.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nach Helmsdorf bogen wir am âFreizeitparkâ links ab ins zentrale -firlie-Land: Harthwald/Karswald...[/FONT]






[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Wikipedia spuckt dazu sinngemÃ¤Ã aus: Flach, nichts Besonderes, lohnt nicht...[/FONT]






[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]...wÃ¤re nicht auf allen stationÃ¤ren Wanderkarten, sowie auch auf allen mir verfÃ¼gbaren Papierkarten von âSachsenkarthographieâ (denen vertraue ich normalerweise...) die diesen Bereich erfassen, am Nordrand des Karswaldes eine weitere âSchÃ¶ne HÃ¶heâ ausgewiesen...[/FONT]





[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Zweifel waren schon vorhanden...kein wirklicher Weg zu so einem bedeutendem Aussichtspunkt der ja gemÃ¤Ã den ihn umgebenen HÃ¶henlinien schlappe 30m herausragen sollte...[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]...nun, um es kurz zu machen, keine Ahnung was der Kartograph dort geraucht hat oder welchen HÃ¶hepunkt er dort genossen hat â dort ist nichts. Kein Ausblick oder sonstwas. Nur Waldrand und Brennnesseln.[/FONT]





[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Wie schon die Zufahrt ging die âAbfahrtâ querfeldein, und der mittlerweile straffe Ostwind [/FONT]







[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]blies uns an der Pohleschen WindmÃ¼hle [/FONT]







[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]vorbei in die Dresdner Heide. [/FONT]







[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bischofsweg, Gabel, WeiÃiger Weg, alte Acht, Kuhschwanz, Gabel (Pfeilhaustrail) â Hammer, der Weg ist ja total im Ar..., dermaÃen zerfahren...gleichzusetzen mit der Lynchschlucht oder dem Rennsteig bei der Meschwitzruhe. Schade.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Fazit: Quandtsches GelÃ¤uf um Dittersbach rockt, zentrales -firlie-Land (Karswald) wohl eher nur was fÃ¼r Fans...[/FONT]


----------



## firlie (5. September 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> zentrales -firlie-Land (Karswald) wohl eher nur was für Fans...


 
DAS mein lieber Th. habe ich sofort (mit einem Bildchen von dir) an unseren örtlichen Wanderverein weitergeleitet.
Die verstehen da keinen Spaß !
Ich empfehle dir, zu mindestens in der nächsten Zeit, die Wälder in -firlie-County- zu meiden ! 

Und außerdem solltest du als Anhänger der "Hopfen-Sekte" wissen, dass du hier *geweihtes Land* betreten hast ! Zapft doch eine große Brauerei im Karswald die wichtigste Zutat aus heiliger Quelle.
Wahrscheinlich seid ihr genau daran vorbei geschrammelt.
*---Hoffentlich habt ihr nicht in den Wald gepinkelt ! ---*

Ich merke schon, dass du deine Kreise immer enger um -firlie Castle- ziehst.
Wisse, in den kühlen Kellern meiner Burg findet sich so mancher Geist anregender Tropfen von Hopfen und Malz-artigem Geschmacke !
Also, wenn sich´s mal ergibt  !

------------------
Zu deiner Tour sag ich später noch was, muss wieder an die Arbeit.
Grüße
-firlie


----------



## Th. (5. September 2013)

@firlie, ausnahmsweise gibts diesmal den gps-Mitschnitt:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...97379F48B1A1320D3ACEC6DA0B9CB80748A39B09377D3

Wie schon erwähnt, An- und Abfahrt um die karswaldsche Schöne Höhe sind querfeldein (war aber alles schon abgeerntet!).


----------



## firlie (5. September 2013)

@ Th. 

Also. Hab mir alles noch mal in Ruhe beguckt, was ihr da so gemacht habt.
Von wann ist das Foto mit dem lecker Bierchen auf der "Schönen Höhe" . 
Ich bin dort relativ oft, allerdings zu wahrscheinlich ungünstigen Zeiten, denn das Lokal hatte bisher nie offen (vielleicht nur am Wochenende und dann Nachmittags???).
Die Stufen zur Wesenitz runter seid ihr doch hoffentlich gefahren. Ansonsten lade ich dich und Denis gern zum "Fahrsicherheitstraining" mit dem "Rockhopser" ein  !!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Die "Schöne Höhe" im "firlie-county" heißt so, weil man direkt auf meine Burg schauen könnt. Habt ihr mich nicht winken sehen .
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Ich müsste mal unseren Ortschronisten fragen, warum. Die Höhenangabe stimmt schon irgendwie. Ich liege so bei 250 m, auf dem Level der "Schwarzen Röder". Früher war da mal eine langgezogener Teich:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wikipedia schreibt:

_Die an das ehemalige Rittergut angrenzenden kurfürstlichen Teiche wurden 1776 erbpachtweise von Minister __Christian Gotthelf von Gutschmid__ erworben. Eine regelmäßig betriebene Teichbewirtschaftung, die hohe Fischerträge erzielte, sicherte den Bewohnern Kleinwolmsdorfs und auch der angrenzenden Ortschaften Arnsdorf und Wallroda Lohn und Brot. Alle zwei Jahre zelebrierten die Adligen ein weithin bekanntes großes Karpfenessen. Der etwa 50 ha große Lange Teich (siehe __Schwarze Röder__), auch Wolmsdorfer See genannt, wurde 1814 mit großen Kosten trockengelegt und in Wiesenland umgewandelt._
_Von der Tradition der Teichwirtschaft zeugt das noch erhaltene Teichhaus. Es war einst das Wohnhaus des Teichknechtes (Teichaufsehers) und später des Revierförsters des Rittergutes.[1] Es befindet sich auf dem Damm des ehemaligen Langen Teiches bei Kleinwolmsdorf._
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

Vielleicht haben sich die Hoheiten da "oben" versammelt um dem Fischzug zuzuschauen und deshalb "Schöne Höhe" ???
Ach und an der "geheiligten Quelle" seid ihr nicht langgefahren, das dachte ich mir schon.


----------



## firlie (5. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Nicht, das ich jetzt für heimliche Enttäuschung sorge, wenn ich sage, dass ich die Abfahrt sofort erkannt habe. Und nicht nur die, sondern sämtliche andere markante Stellen anhand der Beschreibung bzw. Bilder ebenfalls und die alle auch schon gefahren bin, teilweise auch mit anderen Cielab-Leuten..


 
Na das ist mir schon klar !!!
Aber es gibt ja nicht nur die "illustre Gesellschaft" vom Cielab. 
Meist ist in den Foren zu lesen: "Geiler Trail, wo issn das" usw.. 
Da es nicht mein Gebiet ist und auch nicht meine Runde, wollte ich im Vorfeld Klarheit schaffen  !

-------------------------------------



mathijsen schrieb:


> PS: Die Bike-Bergsteiger-Treppe ist doch top!  Sollte man allerdings nicht alleine versuchen, dann wird's schwierig. Aber sie ist die einzige Möglichkeit, wenn man zur Aussicht will und den Treppenweg vorne meiden möchte ..


 
Ich hatte gehofft, dass sich konaspeed  noch mit einklinkt, der hat ja die Strecke zusammengestückelt...
*KONAAAAAA....wo bist DU ??????????????*
...aber das ist so nicht richtig (glaube ich), wie du´s sagst. 
Kann allerdings nur folgendes beitragen:
Konaspeed und ich sind den Stich zu eben dieser Bike-Berg-Steig-Gelegenheit hoch gefahren, während "tanztee" und "Diana" irgendwie drumherum .... und eher oben waren als wir.
-------------------------------------------
tanztee wo sind die restlichen Bilder? Du hast doch auch geknipst, mit meinem Strom !!!

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## denis66 (5. September 2013)

@firlie:
die Stufen sind wir gefahren, vielleicht nicht immer direkt drüber, aber wir sind ohne runterzufallen unten angekommen. War Premiere für meine neue Kindshock LEV - feines Teil!

Und lass dich vom Thomas nicht ärgern - ich zumindest gehöre zu den Karswald-Fans (Heimat meiner Liebsten). Immerhin sind wir am Wasserwerk vorbeigeradelt, auch eine heilige Quelle im weiteren Sinne...

Denis


----------



## Th. (5. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> @ Th.
> 
> Von wann ist das Foto mit dem lecker Bierchen auf der "Schönen Höhe" .
> Ich bin dort relativ oft, allerdings zu wahrscheinlich ungünstigen Zeiten, denn das Lokal hatte bisher nie offen (vielleicht nur am Wochenende und dann Nachmittags???).


 
Das Foto ist später geknipst. Mit Denis bin ich dort nicht hoch - selbstverständlich hat mich das im Nachhinein gegrämt und ich bin eine Woche später noch mal im Quandtschen Heiligtum unterwegs gewesen (hatte das in meinem Tourenbericht auch nur als Empfehlung für potentielle Nachahmer geäußert).
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch bissel mit der Wirtin geschwatzt.
Irgendwie hatte ich auch immer den Eindruck, dass da geschlossen ist, ihr zufolge haben sie aber, seit der Übernahme der Gaststätte 1998, im Prinzip immer geöffnet. 
Aktuell täglich (außer ein Ruhetag, ich glaube Donnerstag) ab 11.00Uhr, ab November über den Winter dann aber nur am Wochenende.
Sie hat zum Beispiel auch den Schlüssel fürs Belvedere, wenn mal keiner vom Verein dort ist.

Wahrscheinlich ist zu deinen "ungünstigen Zeiten" dann aber wirklich zu - zum Sonnenaufgang ist das aber fast überall so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outofsightdd (5. September 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> Tag 3, Freitag
> 
> ...sondern vorher rechts weg zum Gickelsberg....   Fazit: Nur was für Fans.


Das hatte ich fauler Sack schon so beschlossen, ohne hochgefahren zu sein.  Andererseits: Wenn alle meckern und man ja doch zu etwas Selbstquälerei neigt, könnte man ja nochmal...

Weil ich das folgende nach *firlie*s Empfehlung im Juni auch gefahren bin...


			
				Th. schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Weg entpuppte sich allerdings als ein echtes  Kleinod  mal 'n Stück Forstautobahn, dann wieder handtuchschmaler  Trail, Wiesenpfade, verwurzelte Abfahrten, überraschende kurze knackige  Ansteige, Aussichten...nie langweilig...


...würde ich nochmal voll zustimmen wollen.  Ich war von den herrlichen Pfaden so geplättet, dass kaum Fotos entstanden sind, aber das hat echt riesigen Spaß gemacht.

Um so mehr dauert mich, derzeit nicht mal wieder im Sachsenland und angrenzenden südlichen Nachbarland unterwegs sein zu können. Gerade im Herbst ist es da einfach zu schön...


----------



## mathijsen (5. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ...aber das ist so nicht richtig (glaube ich), wie du´s sagst.
> Kann allerdings nur folgendes beitragen:
> Konaspeed und ich sind den Stich zu eben dieser Bike-Berg-Steig-Gelegenheit hoch gefahren, während "tanztee" und "Diana" irgendwie drumherum .... und eher oben waren als wir.



Ja das ist durchaus möglich. Habe mich ja schon weiter oben nach Thomas' Hinweis korrigiert. Man kann auch oben herum über die ehemalige Windmühle fahren. Sind bloß so 2,5km mehr.
------
Bei der *Gaststätte Schöne Höhe* sollte man allerdings nicht den Fehler machen, die drei Stufen zwischen der Turm-Ebene und der Gaststätten-Ebene herunter zu _fahren_, wenn die Wirtin in Sicht-/Hörweite ist. Hat letztes Jahr auf einer Tour mal ein Cielab-Kumpane (ich glaube, es war Richard) gemacht. Daraufhin folgte ein furioser Ausraster, was er sich denn dabei denke, das sei keien Stunt-Strecke, er würde die Treppe kaputt machen und wir sollten verschwinden und uns nicht wieder blicken lassen. Seitdem brauche ich - zumindest mit dieser Begleitung - dort nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## firlie (9. September 2013)

*"Mit Rockhopser an den Elbhängen" oder "Ü20  meets  Ü40"*

Ihr könnt euch an den kleinen Disput aus dem Bilderfred erinnern ?
Der ängstliche -firlie- und sein Treppenproblem ?

Na da hatte ich mich ja mächtig reingeritten und mir was Schönes an die Backe geheftet. Eigentlich war mein "Treppenmartyrium" nur für eure Unterhaltung gedacht, aber wenn man EUCH die Bälle zuwirft, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn sie mit doppelter Wucht zurück kommen.
Also firlie biste selber Schuld !
Das konnte ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. Nachdem der reiche Onkel aus München noch aufmunternde Worte beigesteuert hatte (Danke CC., das hatte ich gerade noch gebraucht ), blieb mir nur der Weg in die Offensive.
Schnell war mit dem Hilfe anbietenden Rockhopser ein Termin arrangiert und ich wollte es kaum glauben, mit 7:30 am Morgen eine gerade noch "firlie akzeptable" Startzeit gefunden.

Sonntag gegen 6:45 ging´s von meiner Burg zum anvisierten Startpunkt in "Rochwitz" in der Nähe des Dresdner Fernsehturms. 
Gegen Sieben eine Simse von Rockhopser auf dem Handy, mit dem Wortlaut, dass es später werden könnte. 
Na fein, hab ich mir gedacht. Bestimmt am Samstag Abend zur Disko und heute früh verpennt. Also lass dir Zeit firlie und mach noch paar Fotos (s. auch Bilderfred).







Gegen 7:40 bin ich dann in Rochwitz eingetrudelt, wo meine etwas müde Tourbegleitung schon wartete und mich mit den fragenden Worten empfing, wo ich denn bliebe.
*Um hier keine neuen Mistverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, bei Rockhopser war nicht´s mit Verschlafen oder Disko.* 
Vielmehr hatte er am Vortag seine "schönste Jahrestour" absolviert und war nach den Eindrücken und den vielen Kilometern verständlicherweise etwas geschlaucht.
Zu meinem Glück !
Denn was die nächsten 3 Stunden an den Elbhängen Geschwindigkeitsmäßig abgehen sollte, ist für einen Ü40er, schwer arbeitenden ...(usw.) gerade noch hinnehmbar.
Im Vorfeld wusste ich bereits, was mich auf der Strecke so ungefähr erwarten sollte, denn teilweise gehören verschiedene Wege zu einer kleinen Hausrunde von mir. 
Der Elbhang, der die Abbruchkante vom Schönfelder Hochland zur Elbe bildet, hat zugegeben schöne Trails und sowohl für den ambitionierten und heimatkundigen Tourenfahrer firlie, als auch für die waghalsige Downhillfraktion ist hier und da etwas dabei.
Uns beiden ging´s aber in erster Linie, um einander mal ein wenig kennenzulernen und mir, um den einen oder anderen Tipp von einem erfahrenen MTBler.
Ich will nun nicht lange rumschwafeln und mache die Sache so kurz wie möglich.
Die Trails die Rockhopser mit mir abgefahren ist, waren hier und da schon etwas, was dem -firlie- die Knie erzittern ließen. Zumal ich nach der ersten halben Stunde den Fehler des Tages machen sollte, so blöde war und die rasante Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit meines Lehrers halten wollte.
Die 4 cm, die ich meinen Lenker in der Breite erweitert hatte, waren nun zu viel.
"Uups, der Baum der mir im Wege stand"
Klassischer Abstieg über den Lenker. 
Kleine "Aua" am Knie.
Blut.
Der Fluch eines auf den Kopf gestellten "Viktory" Symbols ?

Das Leben geht weiter, auch die Tour.
Hochzu konnte ich Gott sei Dank mithalten. 
Ob´s nun wirklich an Rockhopsers Mammut-Tour des vorangegangenen Tages lag und er nicht so konnte wie er wollte?  
Na ich hoffe irgendwann gibt´s ne Fortsetzung und wir klären das.
Treppen gab es eigentlich keine. Hier und da paar wuchtige Absätze und so war dieses Treppelchen auf der Hinfahrt das einzige, was es zu bezwingen galt.






Ein anderes, wahrscheinlich wichtigeres Anfängerproblem bekam ich aber mit den absolut spitzwinkeligen Spitzkehren zu spüren. Da hatte der -firlie- ein echtes Problem und das ist das Jahresziel für´s nächste Jahr, nämlich die Dinger fahren zu können.
Dann gab´s da noch den halsbrecherischen und verblockten Downhill den Borsberg hinunter. 
Wer DEN kennt und mich belachen will, soll´s tun, aber dafür habe ich keine Ambitionen. Die Sache ist mir zu heiß.
Wie am Anfang geschrieben, ging´s recht flott zur Sache und ich hatte diesmal (fast) keinerlei Gelegenheit irgend etwas auf meinen Speicherchip zu bannen. Mit der "Rockauer Aussicht" (Foto) und dem "Zuckerhut" hatten wir allerdings zwei eingebaute wunderbare Aussichtsplattformen, bei denen ich mal die Knipse zücken durfte.








Auf dem Doberberg, nach einer wilden Hatz auf den Jagdwegen, war Endstation. Ungläubig haben wir dort auf unsere Tachos geguckt und hin und her gerechnet.
Aber Rockhopser (!!!!), es waren wirklich nur 19 km, bei einer Fahrtzeit von 3 Stunden (Durchschnitt 6 km/h) !!!!!!

Naja, jedenfalls war´s ne bomben Runde. 
Allein die Erfahrung, mit einem wesentlich Jüngeren und dazu noch einem Studenten, ne kleine Tour zu machen, wiegen den Sturz und den vielen verlorenen Schweiß locker wieder auf.
Am Doberberg gab´s noch bisschen Small Talk über die unterhalb im Bau befindliche und wieder einen wunderbaren Blick zerschneidende Umgehungstraße und natürlich über empfehlenswerte Supertrails und lohnende Ziele für die Zukunft.
Mit einem Blick, den ich schon öfter gebracht habe, der für mich aber jedes Mal ein Foto wert ist, will ich mich verabschieden.









Ich freue mich jetzt auf Rockhopsers Bericht seiner ultimativen Jahrestour aber natürlich auch auf andere Tourenberichte.

@ Rockhopser 
Es war ein toller Vormittag mit hilfreichen Tipps. Ich werde an mir arbeiten und irgendwann gibt´s hoffentlich ne Vorsetzung, aber mit 2 oder 3PS weniger auf dem Downhill  !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (9. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Ein anderes, wahrscheinlich wichtigeres Anfängerproblem bekam ich aber mit den absolut spitzwinkeligen Spitzkehren zu spüren. Da hatte der -firlie- ein echtes Problem und das ist das Jahresziel für´s nächste Jahr, nämlich die Dinger fahren zu können.
> Dann gab´s da noch den halsbrecherischen und verblockten Downhill den Borsberg hinunter.
> Wer DEN kennt und mich belachen will, soll´s tun, aber dafür habe ich keine Ambitionen. Die Sache ist mir zu heiß.



Da fehlen Bilder, ich helf mal aus, damit jeder bescheid weis


----------



## CC. (9. September 2013)

Danke Rockhopser für die "Drecksarbeit" 



			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

> gibt´s hoffentlich ne Vorsetzung, aber mit 2 oder 3PS weniger auf dem Downhill


Nicht vergessen: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert!

Hast Du wenigstens noch ein paar Hausaufgaben mitbekommen? 
Was macht eigentlich der Luftdruck?


----------



## konaspeed (9. September 2013)

Deeper Ground...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (10. September 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> ... und wir rollten ins Quandtsche Lieblingstal ein...



Die Ecke habe ich im Juli ausgekundschaftet, is wirklich hübsch.
Danke für die Hintergrundinfos, die hatte ich vor Ort irgendwie vermisst. 



Th. schrieb:


> ... und drittens ist der Downhill an der Zwergenhöhle vorbei nach Dittersbach gar nicht übel. Nur so nebenbei.



Kann ich bestätigen 



Th. schrieb:


> ...wäre nicht auf allen stationären Wanderkarten, sowie auch auf allen mir verfügbaren Papierkarten von Sachsenkarthographie (denen vertraue ich normalerweise...) die diesen Bereich erfassen, am Nordrand des Karswaldes eine weitere Schöne Höhe ausgewiesen...
> 
> ...nun, um es kurz zu machen, keine Ahnung was der Kartograph dort geraucht hat oder welchen Höhepunkt er dort genossen hat  dort ist nichts. Kein Ausblick oder sonstwas. Nur Waldrand und Brennnesseln.



Kartographie funktioniert nach dem Prinzip "Copy & Paste".
Wenn das Quellmaterial dort eine "Schöne Höhe" beinhaltete, wurde das erstmal so übernommen. Fehler treten eben auf, da es mehr oder weniger unmöglich ist, ALLE Karteninhalte vor Ort zu überprüfen (v.a. für kleine Verlage wie Sachsenkartographie, Boehm, ...). Wenn es dort tatsächlich einen Fehler gibt, liegt das also in erster Linie bei demjenigen, der diese Daten erzeugt hat (i.d.R. kein Kartograph).
Übrigens: *"Für Ergänzungen und Hinweise ist der Hersteller und Herausgeber stets dankbar."* (Zitat Rückseite Sachsenkartographie-Karte) 



Th. schrieb:


> ... Gabel (Pfeilhaustrail)  Hammer, der Weg ist ja total im Ar..., dermaßen zerfahren...



V.a. der Dauerregen im Juni hat dem Weg stark zugesetzt. Letztes Jahr sah es da noch deutlich besser aus...


----------



## Rockhopser (10. September 2013)

Danke firlie, für den Bericht und natürlich auch für die Tourbegleitung.

Nach den teilweise doch anspruchsvollen Abfahrtstrails kann ich bestätigen, dass firlie eine Menge Selbstironie & Übertreibung in seine Berichte einbaut... so ängstlich, wie er sich manchmal darstellt ist er dann doch nicht!  
Gekonnt hat er auch verschwiegen, dass er die letzten Spitzkehren der Tour dann doch bewältigt hat und somit auch einen fahrtechnischen Erfolg feiern konnte!
Das wirst du nächstes Jahr sicher auch drauf haben... ich hab dir ja genug Material zum Üben geliefert. 

Bergan hatte ich auch nix zu meckern, im Gegenteil, ich fühlte mich gegen Ende der Tour regelrecht gescheucht mit firlie im Nacken... der Grund dafür wurde ja schon genannt und folgt demnächst ausführlicher.
  @Falco:
Bilder von unterwegs gibts leider keine. Auf dieser Tour sowieso schwierig wie du weißt... Kompaktkamera + schattige Talhänge = 5m lange Biker 

Der Borsbergtrail is zur Zeit übrigens kurz vor dem verblockten Stück (erstes Bild von Falco) durch einen mächtigen Baum mehr oder weniger unpassierbar. Wir hatten zu zweit Mühe die Räder da durch zu fädeln...


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. September 2013)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> ...
> Kartographie funktioniert nach dem Prinzip "Copy & Paste".
> Wenn das Quellmaterial dort eine "Schöne Höhe" beinhaltete, wurde das erstmal so übernommen. Fehler treten eben auf, da es mehr oder weniger unmöglich ist, ALLE Karteninhalte vor Ort zu überprüfen (v.a. für kleine Verlage wie Sachsenkartographie, Boehm, ...). Wenn es dort tatsächlich einen Fehler gibt, liegt das also in erster Linie bei demjenigen, der diese Daten erzeugt hat (i.d.R. kein Kartograph).
> Übrigens: *"Für Ergänzungen und Hinweise ist der Hersteller und Herausgeber stets dankbar."* (Zitat Rückseite Sachsenkartographie-Karte)
> ...


...wobei der Rolf Böhm noch eher selbst durchs Gelände läuft, als die von der Sachsenkartographie.
R.B. zeichnete mal absichtlich in einer seiner Karten ein Denkmal an einer Stelle ein, wo keins ist; eine Plagiatsfalle  sozusagen.
Besagtes Denkmal war dann auch auf der Karte von Sachsenkartographie vorhanden.


ich hoffe, es ist nicht allzu sehr OT


----------



## Rockhopser (12. September 2013)

*"Rock-hopsen" mit Rockhopser im Elbsandsteingebirge*

Das letzte Sommerwochenende sollte nochmal richtig genutzt werden:  der Sonntag bereits fest für die Elbhänge mit firlie verplant, wollte ich mich am Samstag auf eigene Faust im südlichen Elbsandsteingebirge austoben, um dem Ü40er am nächsten Tag bergan nicht davon zu fliegen 

Dabei fiel mir ein, dass ich mit meiner letzten Solo-Tour im Elbsandstein 2009 (!!!) noch eine Rechnung offen hatte: in der Gegend um Cunnersdorf hatte ich mich damals verfranst und dann aus Zeitgründen abgebrochen. Auch musste ich mich an dieses Bild von CC. erinnern, das mein Interesse geweckt hatte. Da die beiden Gegenden nicht besonders weit auseinander liegen, war die Route schnell geplant und die Erwartungen groß.

Da ich auf über 50km Asphaltanfahrt diesmal aber keine Lust und am nächsten Tag ja noch was vor hatte, fuhr ich "Rockhopser-untypisch" mit der S-Bahn bis Bad Schandau. Nur ein paar 100m vom Bahnhof entfernt wollte ich über den Täppigsteig nach Kleinhennersdorf. Kaum bieg ich von der Straße ab, verkündet ein Schild, ich befände mich in Lebensgefahr... SACHSENFORST! Doch jmd. hat mitgedacht und netterweise eine Umleitung ausgeschildert - zu meinem Glück über einen feinen Singletrail 
Oben angekommen, empfängt mich die Hochebene mit einer steifen Brise und dem Blick auf den *Kleinhennersdorfer Stein *und den *Papststein*.





Dahinter liegt noch der *Gohrisch*. Zwischen diesen 3 Bergen will ich mich hindurchschlängeln, da "befahrsteigen" keinen Sinn macht. Ein schöner Panoramaweg bringt mich aber erstmal zur nächsten ungeplanten Zwischeneinlage... immer diese Holzfäller  Mit Blick auf die Karte und gutem Bauchgefühl ist aber auch die nächste Umleitung besser als der eigtl. geplante Weg 
Auf schönen Trails umfahre ich den Gohrisch und tauche hinab nach Cunnersdorf. Ein steiler Stich bringt mich an die Stelle, an der ich mich damals vertan hatte. Den Blick hier kenne ich schon:





Das nächste Etappenziel ist hier zum Glück schon ausgeschildert: der *Katzstein*. Ich folge einfach der Ausschilderung, treffe ein paar Wanderer, denen ich mit meiner Karte aushelfe und quäle mich den Anstieg hinauf: kurz aber sausteil und abartig... auf den letzten Metern gebe ich auf und schiebe. Der begehbare Katzfels mit toller Aussicht ist die Mühe aber wert:









Auf der Leiter und der telefonzellengroßen Aussichtsplattform sollte man aber schwindelfrei sein:





Eine Infotafel offenbart, dass der Name sich von der Wildkatze ableitet, die hier einst beheimatet war.
Ein Stückchen weiter gibt es noch einen Aussichtspunkt, Signal genannt, zu dem mich ein netter Singletrail führt... auf den letzten Metern wirds dann aber etwas stufig und auch eng:





Am Signal erwartet mich ein Wandererpaar, mit dem sich ein nettes Gespräch entwickelt: "Mein Kollege fährt auch mit nem Specialized MTB... für sowas muss man schon etwas Mut mitbringen... ich bin ja früher Rennrad gefahren... sowas sehen wir nicht oft unterwegs...". So werde ich wenigstens auch mal auf Zelluloid gebannt:





Zurück, vorbei am Katzfels, gehts nun weiter zum *Rotstein*. Der Weg dorthin ist ausgeschildert und trailig, auf den letzten Metern muss man jedoch ein paar Stufen hoch. An sich ist der Fels nix besonderes, gäbe es hier nicht einen schicken, leider aber viel zu kurzen Singletrail (links im Bild) mit eine paar Stufen, engen Kurven und dichtem Grünzeug. 





Nach diesem Schmankerl steuere ich den verheißungsvoll klingenden "Wurzelweg" an... nunja, seht selbst:





Damit wäre auch das Thema: "_Wie-Wegnamen-uns-bei-der-Routenplanung-in-die-Irre-führen_" abgehakt  Der phänomenale Wurzelweg sowie weitere Waldautobahnen bringen mich wenigstens schnell zur nächsten Anhöhe. Hier will ich mir mal den *Kohlberg* und den *Lampertsstein* genauer ansehen.
Beide sind über eine kleine Scharte miteinander verbunden. Von dieser gelangt man schnell zum Kohlberggipfel. Nach ein paar Metern Singletrail ist man oben. Die Ausicht ist ganz nett und reicht vom Osterzgebirge bis zum Wilisch.







Zurück an der Scharte gehts nun in der anderen Richtung auf einem Sahnestück von Singletrail zum Lampertsstein.







Der Farn im rechten Bild ist wirklich verdammt hoch, reicht mir beim Fahren teilweise bis über die Schultern - richtig schön urig! Auch eine Schneebergaussicht hat der immer schmaler werdende Kamm zu bieten:





Auf den letzten Metern bis zur Spitze kommen einem dann aber doch wieder einige Stufen in die Quere. Ich leg das Rad ins Gebüsch und geh zu Fuß weiter, obwohl ich die kleine Brücke am Ende schon ganz gern gefahren wäre.





Die Aussicht entpuppt sich als absolut erstklassig:





Hier treffe ich schon zum dritten Mal den gleichen Wanderer. Ihm hatte ich bereits am Rotstein einen Blick auf meine Karte gewährt (Wanderer waren auch schon mal besser ausgerüstet  ). Natürlich entwickelt sich wieder ein Gespräch, diesmal über die vielen schönen Ausflugsziele, das Panorama und *unsre scheene Gegend*!
Nach ausgiebiger Pause bewege ich mich wieder zurück Richtung Schneebergaussicht, biege aber kurz vorher rechts ab und gelange über Singletrail, Trail, dann Asphalt nach Hermsdorf im Bielatal. Der Ort ist schnell durchquert und ich beginne mich den nächsten Highlights zuzuwenden: dem *Labyrinth* und den *Nikolsdorfer Wänden*. Das Labyrinth von Außen:





...und von Innen:





Immernoch gut besucht (überwiegend von Familien mit kleinen Kindern) gelingt es mir, mich unentdeckt und fast ohne zu Schieben durch diese Engstelle durchzumanövrieren. Einen Blick in die unfahrbaren Passagen gönn ich mir aber:







Über einen Trail-Mischmasch gelange ich schließlich zu den Nikolsdorfer Wänden und zu der Stelle, an der schon CC. dieses Jahr sein Rad geparkt hatte:





Irgendwie hatte ich beim Betrachten von CC.'s Bild aber Tomaten auf den Augen und übersehen, dass es da sacksteil bergan geht . Naja, wird halt hochgeschoben... kaum oben angekommen, gehts auch schon wieder runter: *Richters Grund* wartet auf mich:





Die Stufen in der Kurve schaff ich noch, bei der Hühnerleiter muss ich aber passen. Unten empfängt mich ein schöner Singletrail, der nach wenigen Metern aber leider zum breiten bequemen Wanderweg ausartet und mich in Leupoldishain ausspuckt. Dieser Abschnitt bekommt von mir ein paar Abzüge in der B-Note 
Von Leupoldishain bringen mich aber ein paar absolut flowige Trails zur *Festung Königstein*.





Die kurze Verbindung rüber nach Thürmsdorf glückt mir ebenfalls auf einem klasse Trail.
Nach Durchquerung des Orts und einem weiteren schönen Pfad gelange ich zu dieser Aussicht:





Habt Ihrs erkannt? Dort saßen unlängst erst firlie und Co. auf Ihrer letzten gemeinsamen Tour.
Hier gönn ich mir auch nochmal ein Päuschen bevor ich die Schlussetappe angehe.
Von der Aussicht mach ich mich auf, den Gipfel des *Kleinen Bärensteins* zu erklimmen. Natürlich zu Fuß! Die ganzen Treppen sind schon ohne Rad unterm Arm anstrengend genug. Das Panorama kann sich auch wieder sehen lassen:





Nach dem Abstieg bringt mich ein super Singletrail nach Naundorf. Hier lass ich mich dummerweise von einem Wegweiser fehlleiten und biege falsch ab, was mir ein paar extra Hm beschert. Ein hilfsbereiter Einwohner ist aber schnell gefunden und so biege ich in den Malerweg in Richtung *Königsnase* ein. Auch diesen Weg sind firlie und Co. vor kurzem gefahren. Trotz umgefallener Bäume und tiefer Schlammlöcher hab ich meinen Spaß entlang der Kante.





Das Beweisphoto von der Königsnase darf auch nicht fehlen:





Weiter nach Struppen gehts über einen eigtl. schönen Singletrail. "Eigentlich" deshalb, weil der Weg leider mehrmals auf den Acker ausweicht... zum Glück ist dieser steinhart und lässt sich recht gut befahren. Was das soll, frag ich mich aber immernoch. 

Die Sonne steht schon wieder sehr tief, ich muss mich ranhalten. Im Eiltempo durchfahre ich Struppen, quere die B172 und gelange nach Knetzschwitz, wo  mich die Weinleite auf meinen wirklichen letzten Trail des Tages leitet: der Mittelweg nach Pirna. Hier lass ich es nochmal richtig krachen: mit über 40 Sachen baller ich einen handtuchbreiten Singletrail durchs dichte Gebüsch. Kurze Zeit später wird der Weg zwar wieder deutlich breiter, das tut meinen Tempogelüsten aber keinen Abbruch. Ein paar km/h kitzel ich noch raus, bevor es wieder flacher wird und ich in Pirna einrolle.
Für den Rückweg an der Elbe hab ich diesmal dazugelernt und Licht dabei  Das wird auch schon bitter nötig:





Am Blauen Wunder hat dann zu meiner Überraschung der Straßeneisverkauf am Schillergarten noch geöffnet. Da ich verpflegungstechnisch schon auf dem letzten Loch pfeife und das Eis hier sowas von unerhört lecker ist, gönn ich mir 3 groooße Kugeln... schlender zur nächsten Bank... und lausche der nächtlich erleuchteten Elbdampferflotte, welche gerade unter Begleitung verschiedenster Jazz- und Swingmelodien die Elbe rauftuckert... was für ein Ausklang! 

*Fazit:*
Am Ende standen 89km auf der Uhr, ca. 60 davon feinstes Elbsandsteingebirge.
Die Tour hat meine Erwartungen vollkommen erfüllt:
Auch wenn hier und da ein paar Stufen das Vorankommen etwas behindern, bleiben immernoch genug estklassige Trails zum Genießen. Landschaftlich kann man ja in der Gegend auch nicht wirklich viel falsch machen, aber man sieht, dass es nicht immer die großen bekannten Tafelberge und Täler sein müssen!
Auch unbekanntere Ecken sind es wert, erkundet zu werden. Die zahlreichen stets freundlichen Begegnungen unterwegs setzten dem Ganzen dann noch ein Sahnehäubchen auf


----------



## CC. (12. September 2013)

Das ist ganz nach CC.'s Geschmack!
 Kleine Wege auskundschaften, uff de Quaggn nuffmachen und überraschende Ausblicke genießen in 





			
				Rockhopser schrieb:
			
		

> unsre scheene Gegend


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Diese Treppeneinlagen kriegen hier ja ein richtiges Gewicht. ... ich bin da einfach immer drüber gefahren, alternativ getragen.  Aber gut sieht das schon aus von oben 

Die Tour hätte mir auch gefallen und ich wär' da gerne mitgefahren. Leider macht "das studentische Jungvolk" auf Retro und bolzt mit der klassischen Papierkarte durch die Gegend (Respekt!), so daß es keinen Track für den CC. gibt.

Feine Tour, tolle Bilder!
Danke für den Bericht. 
CC.


----------



## firlie (13. September 2013)

@ Rockhopser 

Feiner Spiegel deiner absoluten Jahrestour, den du hier präsentierst .
Die Schwärmereien hatte ich ja schon vergangenen Sonntag von dir gehört und das, was man auf den Bildern sehen kann, ist allererste Sahne.

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich zu der Zeit im Garten die Bäume verschnitten habe, bzw. später den fehlenden Schlaf aus der Nacht nachgeholt habe, könnt ich mich in den Ars... beißen .

Vielleicht kannst du - *und ich bitte hier als Juniorchef  * - im nächsten Jahr zum großen Hallali blasen und den Guide auf einer großen SVTF - Eröffnungsrunde geben !? 
Natürlich auf diesen, deinen, am Sonntag gefahrenen Pfaden.

Wer täte mitkommen ?
Ich bringe Brotkrumen mit, die können die schnellen Studenten dann für die ältere Nachhut ausstreuen. So hat jeder seinen Spaß.
Halt wäre immer an der nächsten, nächstliegenden Kneipe, auf ein Bierchen oder Weinchen und ein bisschen Singsang und .... 

Grüße
-firlie-

btw: Die Mail mit dem GPS-Track ist doch angekommen, oder?


----------



## outofsightdd (13. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht kannst du - *und ich bitte hier als Juniorchef  * - im nächsten Jahr zum großen Hallali blasen und den Guide auf einer großen SVTF - Eröffnungsrunde geben !?
> Natürlich auf diesen, deinen, am Sonntag gefahrenen Pfaden.
> 
> Wer täte mitkommen ?


 Au ja. Mit etwas Planungsvorlauf bitte.


----------



## tblade_ (13. September 2013)

@Rockhopser Schöne Tour, schöne Bilder!


----------



## ore-mountain (13. September 2013)

Ja echt guter Bericht!
Und richtig gute Landschaftsbilder!


----------



## Rockhopser (13. September 2013)

Danke für die Blumen 
Was mir immer fehlt, sind die Bilder mit Fahrer AUF dem Gefährt... doch ohne Stativ mit Selbstauslöser rumzuprobieren dauert mir immer zu lange. Bei der Tour wärs in dem krassen Hell-Dunkel-Kontrast des Waldes aber eh schief gegangen...



CC. schrieb:


> Leider macht "das studentische Jungvolk" auf Retro und bolzt mit der klassischen Papierkarte durch die Gegend (Respekt!), so daß es keinen Track für den CC. gibt.



Einen Track hab ich! Bei Interesse rück ich den auch raus 
Das war aber wahrscheinlich die letzte Erkundungstour mit analoger Bewaffnung, der elektronische Helfer ist inzwischen bei mir eingetroffen und wartet auf intensive Tests 



firlie schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ... im nächsten Jahr zum großen Hallali blasen und den Guide auf einer großen SVTF - Eröffnungsrunde geben !?
> ...
> Ich bringe Brotkrumen mit, die können die schnellen Studenten dann für die ältere Nachhut ausstreuen. So hat jeder seinen Spaß.



Mach ich gerne!
Die Route kann ja dann auch noch im demokratischen Entscheid festgelegt werden. Brotkrumen werden wir aber keine brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openstoker (16. September 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> ...wobei der Rolf Böhm noch eher selbst durchs Gelände läuft, als die von der Sachsenkartographie.
> R.B. zeichnete mal absichtlich in einer seiner Karten ein Denkmal an einer Stelle ein, wo keins ist; eine Plagiatsfalle  sozusagen.



Der erfindet auch mal schnell einen neuen Flurnamen: http://www.boehmwanderkarten.de/wandern/is_tharandtaufnahme.html


----------



## firlie (19. September 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Da mir gerade ein kleines gesundheitliches Zipperlein das Biken verbietet, ich ohnehin am Fotobuch basteln bin und das Wetter... na das wisst ihr ja selber.
Also. Im Folgenden soll´s noch mal was aus "firlies Urlaubstourentagebuch" geben. Wen´s nicht interessiert, der kann  weiterscrollen und hier gerne was aus eigener Feder bringen.
Für alle die mitzappeln wollen, gibt´s heute in Teil 1 einen grandiosen, alpinen Sonnenaufgang zu bestaunen.

Ihr könnt euch vielleicht erinnern, dass es mich in diesem Sommerurlaub mit Frau, Kind und Bike ins Gerlostal, einem Seitental des Zillertales verschlagen hatte. In meinem ersten Bericht war zu lesen, dass ich mehr die nähere Umgebung mit dem Rad erkundet habe. Das letztere ganz einfach deshalb, weil einige Seitentäler in Austria nur durch eine Serpentinenstraße zu erreichen sind, die sich mitunter unendlich lange den Berg hinauf windet. So auch die Straße ins Gerlostal.
Da ich das Autofahren nicht unbedingt liebe, hab ich kurzerhand auf die im Vorfeld geplanten Touren verzichtet und eben ...

*Ein Sonnenaufgang, die Besteigung der Kirchspitze und der -firlie- (schon wieder) als Täter **

* ich wurde diesmal nicht erwischt  !

Gleich am Ersten Tag bin ich quasi vor der Hoteltür zur "Fürstalm" hinaufgeradelt. Ein bisschen weiter ging´s danach noch zu fahren, dann musste ich mein Radl stehen lassen und bin weiter zu Fuß, zum "Arbiskogel" hoch gekraxelt. Ein Bildchen hatte ich bereits im Bilderfred gepostet und es gibt da noch 2 oder 3, die da folgen werden.
Naja, jedenfalls an diesem frühen Morgen habe ich den Sonnenaufgang um ne halbe Stunde verpasst. Klaro dass der firlie die Luftpumpe deshalb nicht gleich in den Graben wirft.

3 Tage später hab ich mich ganz heimlich, still und leise, unter ständiger Gefahr, von den letzten Bar-Besuchern erwischt zu werden, aus dem Hotel geschlichen, mein Radl geschnappt und bin "tastend" in die Spur gegangen.
So, könnt ihr was erkennen ???






*Nein ??????* 
Vielleicht jetzt ?






Na immerhin hatte ich das Glück, durch den Blitz meiner Knipse mein Rad wiederzufinden, denn eine Lampe war bei dem teuren Urlaub nicht mehr drin gewesen. 
Aber ich kannte ja bereits den Weg und ein paar Silhouetten vom Weg waren schon zu erkennen.







Auf so einem Alpenberg ist man nicht in null Komma nix oben. Das brauch ich keinem erzählen. Und wenn man dann so im Dahinschleichen ist, ist die Zeit ruck-zuck weg. 
Eh ich mich versah, kam die Hauptattraktion des Tages in Form schneller werdender Helligkeit, auch Morgendämmerung genannt, hinter den Gipfeln hervor.







Also spute dich, dachte ich mir.
Doch an diesem Tag, sollte einfach alles passen.
Schneller wurde es heller und heller, aber eine Sonne war Gott sei Dank noch nicht zu sehen. Immerhin hatte ich das höchste Tagesziel schon vor Augen, die 2312 m hohe "Kirchspitze".







Wie schon bei der Erstürmung des "Arbiskogels" musste ich das letzte Drittel der Strecke zu Fuß zurücklegen, um dann genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt diesen, meinen Sonnenaufgang zu erleben !





















Das ich total hin und weg war, brauchte ich hier eigentlich nicht zu erwähnen. Schon allein durch dieses Schauspiel hatte sich der Urlaub für mich als Gucker, Entdecker und Naturfreund in jeder Hinsicht gelohnt.
Aber es sollte noch nicht alles auf dieser Tour gewesen sein.
Nach dem Sonnenspektakel begab ich mich nämlich auf die schon erwähnte "Kirchspitze".
Aber was es dort oben alles Tolles gab, was es mit dem "Täter" auf sich hat und ob der firlie danach auch rechtzeitig zum Frühstück bei der Familie im Hotel war, 
das, liebe Zappelgurkse, erfahrt ihr beim nächsten Mal.

"Kirchspitze"







Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (19. September 2013)

Früher als der Wurm. Zu nachtschlafender Zeit. Sag jetzt nicht, daß Du wirklich ohne Lampe unterwegs warst... oder?
Aber sehr schöne Morgenstimmung!



			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

> Auf so einem Alpenberg ist man nicht in null Komma nix oben. Das brauch  ich keinem erzählen. Und wenn man dann so im Dahinschleichen ist, ist  die Zeit ruck-zuck weg.



Ich nehme an, daß das bei einer 24/34-Bergauf-Mediation als Vorstufe der ersten Erleuchtung unter Sauerstoffüberschuß entstanden ist!?! Das ist Klasse und ich möchte das gerne in meiner Signatur verwenden. Darf ich? 

So, und jetzt geht das Gezappel bis zum Teil 2 wieder los


Grüße,
CC.


----------



## firlie (20. September 2013)

@ CC. 



> Auf so einem Alpenberg ist man nicht in null Komma nix oben. Das brauch ich keinem erzählen. Und wenn man dann so im Dahinschleichen ist, ist die Zeit ruck-zuck weg.


 
Soviel wei*s*e Wei*s*heit hättste dem -firlie- gar nicht zugetraut, was ?
Aber ich sag hier mal ganz ungeniert, ich bin selber zutiefst beeindruckt von mir selbst.
Bauch einzieh, Heldenbrust raus, 5 Zentimeter größer werd...
Aaah, Leben ist schön !!!

Wenn du als Quelle folgendes angibst:
_"Diesen wahren Spruch schrieb der tolle Hecht -firlie- in einer seiner Sternstunden !"_
darfst du mit obigem Zitat gern dein Rad tätowieren. 
Natürlich in güldenen Lettern !


-firlie-


----------



## outofsightdd (20. September 2013)

So schön die Fotos auch sind, aber ohne Licht zu fahren kann ich nicht gut heißen. Bedenke, was es für n mickrigen Hunderter schon für irrsinnige Lampen inkl. Ladegerät und Akkus gibt. Ausreden sind in LED-Zeiten quasi nicht mehr existent.

Ich bin da etwas sensibel geworden nach jahrelanger Arbeitswegpraxis auf dem Rad und mir leider viel zu häufig begegnende Dunkelfahrer (fallt hin und tut euch weh!).

Genug gemeckert, Berichte sind weiter gern gesehen. Für das Dämmerlichtfoto darf die Bikeleuchte ja gern ausgeknipst werden.


----------



## firlie (20. September 2013)

Ach du dickes Ei !
Da hab ich mich ja schon wieder in die Nesseln gesetzt.
Der -firlie- fährt ohne Lampe, schreibt das in seinen Bericht und bums, kommt auch schon der Zeigefinger.
Was soll ich dazu sagen, denn:



outofsightdd schrieb:


> . Ausreden sind in LED-Zeiten quasi nicht mehr existent.


 
*Und das ist völlig richtig !*
Also ich sage das jetzt ohne jegliche Ironie. Ein Lämpelchen war so wieso geplant, denn bald geht´s an die Ostsee und wenn´s da nicht regnet, kommt das Radl auch mit und es wird ja Früh so spät hell. 
Gebt mir doch bitte mal nen Link wo ich die beste Lampe für meinen "Black Steve" finde. 
Bitte macht hier im Fred aber keinen Beratung auf, ein oder zwei Hinweise genügen mir  !


*Ein Sonnenaufgang, die Besteigung der Kirchspitze und der -firlie- (schon wieder) als Täter *

*Teil 2 / letzter Teil*

So, jetzt ist durch die blöde "Funzel" der Faden weg.

Ich glaub, ich war beim Aufstieg auf die "Kirchspitze". Die Sonne war gerade über den Bergspitzen hochgekommen und ich hab geknipst was das Zeug hält. Hier habt ihr einen der berühmten Himalaya-Hügel, die seit geraumer Zeit überall und auch hier bei uns Einzug gehalten haben. Ich mag die eigentlich nicht besonders, aber hier gab eins der Dinger ein schönes Motiv ab.







Logisch, dass es mittlerweile ziemlich hell war, Temperaturen an die 20°C und nur paar Wölkchen am Himmel, da hab ich mich natürlich am  herrlichen Panorama erst mal so richtig satt gesehen.
Auch wenn der Trail hier fahrbar aussieht, mein Radl stand ein paar Höhenmeter weiter unten und so bin ich dann zu Fuß zum Gipfel weitermarschiert.






Ich könnt euch nun mit der Herrlichkeit der Umgebung in Form von Schreib-Gelaber langweilen, aber ich denk, dass kann keiner brauchen.
Oben angekommen hatte ich nochmals bestes Gegenlicht für mein Knipsgerät...und es war einfach wunderbar.



 







Was wäre ein Flachländer und dazu noch ein Sachse ohne den Eintrag in das Gipfelbuch. Dass ich da auch wirklich oben war, das könnt ihr also nachlesen auf der "Kirchspitze" oberhalb des Gerlostales.







Über die Schönheit der Landschaft wollte ich ja nicht groß Worte verlieren, drei Bilder will ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten.
Hier gibt´s den Blick nach Süden:







...und hier in die nördliche Richtung.
Die Wattebausche auf den Fotos sollten 1ne Stunde später noch einen zentrale Rolle spielen.



 







Wie´s im Gipfelbuch zu lesen war, wollte ich zum Frühstück wieder unten im Tale sein und so ging meine Zeit auf dem Gipfel dem Ende entgegen. Also den ganzen Trail wieder zurück bis zum Rad, das ich übrigens mit zwei Schlössern gesichert hatte.
Die Wanderschuhe mit den Radschuhen getauscht und rauf auf den Bock, die Böschung runter, natürlich hatte ich einen Helm auf !!!
(nicht wie auf dem Bild eines anderen Users dieses Fred´s zu sehen, ganz ohne, nur mit Bandana- vielleicht bellt er jetzt ???)

Ein letzter Blick auf den soeben bestiegenen Berg ...







...und ab ging´s, direkt in die "Wattebäusche" hinein:










Aber diese stellten kein großes Problem dar. Allein, für einen Hügelland-Ansässigen ist es immer wieder faszinierend, dass man direkt in die "Wolken" hinein fahren kann.
So schnell wie ich in der Watte drinnen war, war ich auch wieder draußen. Und schon bald war mein geliebtes Urlaubstal auch wieder in Sichtweite.











So. Jetzt kommen wir zum "Täter". 
Mittlerweile hab ich mit meinem unwahrscheinlichen Scharfsinn erkannt, dass ich auf dieser Tour schon zwei negative Taten vollbracht habe. Bei der Folgenden auf dem Bild ersichtlichen, hat man mich nicht erwischt und ich hoffe, dass ihr mich wegen des fehlenden Lichts am Rad, nicht noch nachträglich beim Ortsgendarmen in Gerlos verpetzt  !






Die Überschlauen werden jetzt noch einen Grund mehr haben und mit dem Finger auf mich zeigen und sagen:
_"Siehste, mit Lampe wäre das nicht passiert !"_
Jungs, lasst es!
Ich habe alles eingesehen! 
Schon damals auf der Tour hab ich mir selber in den Arsch getreten, denn in der dunklen Nacht habe ich doch dieses Verbotsschild tatsächlich übersehen.
Zu sagen ist allerdings noch, dass die 2 oder 3 Almbauern, die mit "Schumacher-Tempo" den Wirtschaftsweg befuhren, mich freundlich gegrüßt haben. Das Schild schien also mehr eine Touristen-Abschreckung zu sein. 
Aber ich weiß: Es ist eigentlich verboten, was der -firlie- da gemacht hat !

Übrigens war ich rechtzeitig zum Frühstück bei meinen Lieben. 
Und zum Abschluss sollt ihr mal sehen, wie gesund der -firlie- so gelebt hat. Das ist beim Abendbrot und nicht beim Frühstück, nur für die Erbsenzähler  und das Bierchen müsst ihr euch auch wegdenken, das hab ich der Bedienung ausgegeben .






Schönes Wochenende 
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (20. September 2013)

Was man mit so einer einfachen Frage nach einer Lampe alles anrichten kann 
Sorry, war nicht meine Absicht hier den Sicherheitsinspektor zu mimen. Hauptsache Du hast alles gesehen und die Rübe ist noch dran...
Ich besitze übrigens auch keine Lampe, da ich es meistens schaffe spätestens im Büchsenlicht wieder da zu sein und vor dem Wachwerden Radl zu fahren, ist mir noch nicht passiert. Aber ich besitze einen Helm, den ich allerdings an feuchten Tagen auch mal unterm Kopftuch trage 

Ein tolles Morgenlicht-Erlebnis hast Du da gehabt. Danke für die tollen Bilder und daß Du uns dran teilhaben läßt!

Grüße,
CC.

*Lampentip -> PN.


----------



## Th. (20. September 2013)

Sehr schön @firlie.
Erinnert mich an längst vergangene Zeiten - wie machst du das nur mit Kind und Kegel...

Lampentipp: Für die schnelle Montage immer 'nen internen Akku - ich nutze z.B. hochzufrieden die alte Lezyne Super Drive. Neues Model jetzt kleiner, heller und teurer... evtl. wäre für dich als Nachtsportler die Mega Drive was. Die Lezyne Lampen sind keine Schnäppchen, aber nach etlichen schlechten Erfahrungen mit direkt Importen von China-Lampen kann_* ich*_ die wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## AlterSachse (22. September 2013)

Hallo,
da Firlie etwas "Kränkelt" ist unsere geplante Tour leider ausgefallen und damit es wenigstens einen kleinen Bericht hier gibt einige Bilder von der heutigen kleinen Runde.

Nach zwei Wochen Schit Wetter gab es heute Morgen sogar einen kleinen Anflug von Sonne.











Dann hab ich mich die Leipaer Straße nach oben gequält und einen kleinen Halt am Brotstein gemacht.










Ein Trail später dann ein Hochwaldbild geschossen.






Weitere 30min später dann der Hochwald von der Forsthaus Wiese aus, äh wo isser denn.






Zurück ging es dann auf einer Strecke die ich sonst nicht nehme und siehe da da ist doch was was es eigentlich gar nicht mehr geben sollte. Aber anscheinend ist hier die Zeit stehen geblieben.










Na ja nach etwas über 35km war ich wieder zu Hause, das ganze bei 13°C und ohne Regen, da ich vorwiegend breite Forstwege genutzt habe hielt sich der Dreck am Radel auch in Grenzen.
Daten wie immer in meiner Datenbank, müsste ja nun jeder kennen 
Also dann allen noch schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outofsightdd (23. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ...Gebt mir doch bitte mal nen Link wo ich die beste Lampe für meinen "Black Steve" finde.
> Bitte macht hier im Fred aber keinen Beratung auf, ein oder zwei Hinweise genügen mir  !...


Eine schöne Kreuzung aus Verkehrstauglicher Lampe (Polizei-Duldung dank neuer STVO-Regelung) und Trailscheinwerfer nutze ich mit der Ixon IQ von BUMM. Sichert in niedriger Stufe die Heimfahrt oder erlaubt bei voller Leuchtstärke eine mehrstündige Trailrunde im Dunkeln.

Die richtig krassen Funzeln für Nachtrennen sehen vermutlich noch ganz anders aus, aber in der Leistungsklasse habe ich mich nie bewegt und das Thema ist dann wirklich was für n Extrathread.

Schöne Fotos sind wieder dabei.


----------



## firlie (23. September 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da Firlie etwas "Kränkelt" ist unsere geplante Tour leider ausgefallen


 
Wird natürlich nachgeholt. 
Leider verspricht die Wetterkugel für die nächsten Tage kein Bike - taugliches Wetter.
Die Wahl-Bayern haben wohl diesbezüglich die besseren Karten gezogen !

-------------------------

Dank an die jenigen, die hier immer fleißig posten, dabei das eine und andere nette Wort verlieren und hilfreiche Tipps geben !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## titzy (23. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Ein Lämpelchen war so wieso geplant, denn bald geht´s an die Ostsee und wenn´s da nicht regnet, kommt das Radl auch mit und es wird ja Früh so spät hell.
> Gebt mir doch bitte mal nen Link wo ich die beste Lampe für meinen "Black Steve" finde.



*Kurz mal OT:*
Also ich hatte ja mal vor Jahre die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Philips-Led-Fahrradlicht-Saferide-Lux-Generation/dp/B00A1YDVXS/ref=pd_sim_sg_4"]Phillips Safe Ride[/ame] ins Auge gefasst, allerdings als Dynamoversion fürs Stadrad. Die Akkuversion soll heller sein.
Die würde ich auf nem Trail eher noch verwenden als die IXON (Vergleich zwischen beiden), welche ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als "Trailscheinwerfer", sondern eher als gewöhnliche StadtLampe bezeichnen würde. Denn auf dem Trail braucht man nun mal (meiner Meinung nach) Streulicht, um die Äste die einem ins Gesicht hängen auch zu erkennen. Dieser Umstand harmonisert leider nicht mit einer STVO konformen Regelung.
Mit der Anschaffung einer Leuchtdinger 4 hatte sich die Sache mit der Safe Ride dann aber auch schon wieder erledigt  - ich hab den Kauf bisher keine Sekunde bereut!

*BTT:*
Schöne Stories die ihr da aus Sachsen zu erzählen habt, ich glaub ich muss da auch mal wieder hin, um ne Tour fahren.


----------



## mathijsen (23. September 2013)

Da ich es bis jetzt einzeln noch nicht gemacht habe, hier nun gesammelt: *Lob und Dankeschön für all die schönen Beiträge in Bild und Wort der letzten Zeit!*

Da ich ja in Freiberg nur meinen Zweitwohnsitz (=Studi-WG) habe und in Dresden gemeldet bin, wollte ich eigentlich Briefwahl machen, hatte es aber irgendwie vertrieft, rechtzeitig die Briefwahlunterlagen anzufordern. Also musste ich nach Dresden. Das traf sich ganz gut, wollte ich doch schon immer mal eine MTB-Route von Freiberg nach Dresden entwickeln.
Um alles mögliche zu erkunden und bei zukünftigen Fahrten mit kleinerem Zeitrahmen auch mal etwas weglassen zu können, wurde für die Hinfahrt quasi die Maximalvariante geplant. Sonntag früh also Verpflegung, viel zu trinken und die Wahlbenachrichtigung eingepackt und auf ging's zur

*Kreuzchen-Tour, oder: Trailfeuerwerk zum kleinsten Übel*

Von Freiberg aus, ging es zuerst zu zwei geilen Abfahrten im Rosinenbusch bei Muldenhütten. Hier ein Foto eines anderen Tages (leider unscharf, da in der Dämmerung):




Auf der anderen Seite der Mulde bergauf, führte die Route zügig Bobritzsch, Sohra und Pretzschendorf querend über Höhenrücken. Die Felder und Wiesen dämmerten einsam im herbstlichen Grau vor sich hin.




Ob sich die Albino-Kühe in dieser Eintönigkeit über Abwechslung in Form meiner Wenigkeit freuten, war nicht auszumachen.




Hinab zur Talsperre Klingenberg, wurde nun an deren Westufer ein richtig schöner Wurzeltrail befahren. Aufgrund der nahegelegenen Staumauer inklusive Gaststätte traf ich hier auf die ersten Spaziergänger.




Die umfangreich sanierte Staumauer der Talsperre macht mit dem erhöhten Aussichtspunkt auf ihrer Krone echt was her. Im Rahmen einer Uni-Exkursion konnte ich vor 2,5 Jahren während der Bauarbeiten die technischen Besonderheiten und die Wartungsgänge in der Staumauer besichtigen - sehr interessant.








Der nachfolgende Trail bergab bot noch einmal einen anderen Blick auf die Staumauer.




Weiter ging es auf dem tollen Trail am Aurora-Erbstolln vorbei nach Dorfhain. Dort entschied ich mich, nicht im Tal weiter nach Edle Krone zu fahren (der Trail ist sowieso nicht so toll), sondern die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter auf mich zu nehmen, um den Trail oben am Hang auszuprobieren. Hat sich auch gelohnt, nur die finale Abfahrt wurde von Wasserablauf-Querrinnen getrübt.

Auch in Edle Krone angekommen, wurde noch einmal etwas ausprobiert und ein Stück die Straße nach Höckendorf bergauf gefahren, um dann das Bike die Marholdstiege am Menzertellenbach hochzutragen. (Bergab was für Technik-Füchse: _S2+_ mit einer heftigen _S3_-Schikane drin). Eigentliches Ziel der Aktion war der Großweg oberhalb der Tharandter Forellenzucht, der sich als schöner, leicht technischer Trail herausstellte.

Anschließend ging es den Fahrweg hinauf, um auf dem Oberleitenweg - ebenfalls ein top Trail - zum sogenannten *Sonnentempel* zu gelangen. Dieser machte seinem Namen zwar keine Ehre, aber heute ist man ja schon froh, wenn solche Holzkonstruktionen nicht von Betrunkenen abgefackelt werden. Ursprünglich stand hier wohl tatsächlich ein steinerner, tempelartiger Bau.




Weiter ging's mit Tempo den Leitenweg talabwärts nach Coßmannsdorf. Dort wurde noch einmal den gegenüberliegenden Waldhang bergauf gefahren, um den wunderbaren Papierfabrik-Trail mitzunehmen, der - wie der Name schon sagt - hinter der Papierfabrik Hainsberg heraus kommt. Schon x mal gefahren, aber immer wieder flowig und mit Blick auf Freital.








Weiter die Straße Richtung Dresden... könnte ja jeder! Daher unter der Bahn hindurch und den Deubener Weg nach Weißig hoch gefahren, um zum Aussichtspunkt oberhalb von Saalhausen und zum super Abfahrtstrail nach Zauckerode zu gelangen.




Unten in Potschappel angelangt, wurde nun der neue Kreisverkehr an der Coschützer Straße angesteuert, verhießen doch mehrere Blogbeiträge der Windbergbahn eine interessant Integration des Bahnübergangs in den Neubau. Und tatsächlich: Schon bei der Annäherung begrüßte mich ein Verkehrsschild, das ich so auch noch nicht gesehen hatte.




Sogar die alte, mechanische Schrankenanlage wurde liebevoll restauriert und geschickt integriert. Die Schrankenbäume befinden sich wohl noch in der Aufarbeitung.




Beobachtet wurde ich bei meinen Beobachtungen wiederum von der Gleis-Mieze.




Der Blick auf's Zeiteisen verhieß hingegen nix Gutes und so ließ ich die Heidenschanze weg und fuhr direkt durch den Plauenschen Grund zur 55. Mittelschule, dem Wahllokal. Ankunft 16:00, bis jetzt bereits 63km und 1360hm.

Im Wahllokal fiel mir das Verhalten der Wahlhelfer doch eher negativ auf. Die Frau mit Goldrandbrille tratschte mit ihrer Kollegin durch den ganzen Wahlraum, von welcher Familie aller Familienmitglieder schon gewählt hätten, teilweise mit Adresse! Gibt es eigentlich eine Stelle, wo man sowas melden kann? Vielleicht hier?

Die nun folgende Rückfahrt war aufgrund von km, hm und Zeit bereits mit viel Straße geplant. Der Windberg, der Trail von der Straße "Freier Blick" in Somsdorf hinunter zum Leitenweg (lohnt nicht) und der Brüderweg wurden dennoch mit eingebaut. Im Bahnwärterhäuschen in Tharandt konnte ich 18:12 noch ein Stück Kuchen und eine Apfelschorle bekommen. Anschließend ging es mit bereits merklich zwickender, aber noch gut arbeitender Beinmuskulatur die Straße an der Wilden Weißeritz bergauf und über den Feldweg vom Nordende Höckendorfs und einer Trail-Abfahrt nach Dorfhain. Den restlichen Weg über den A-Flügel, Naundorf und Kreuzermark nach Freiberg leuchtete mir die LED-Kanone aus Shenzhen heim.
Erschöpft, aber glücklich erreichte ich Freiberg um 20:50 nach 109km und 2400hm und vermied erst einmal den Blick auf die Hochrechnungen, da ich meine gute Laune noch etwas erhalten wollte...


----------



## firlie (24. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> *nach 109km und 2400hm* ...


 
*Donnerlittchen !*
Das hab ich in diesem Jahr nichmal mit dem RR geschafft !!!
Aber ich hab´s beim "Rockhopser" schon gemerkt, sind die Studenten auch noch so arm, den Saft der Jugend ham se massenhaft in de Beene.

Wo ist eigentlich deine, von mir so geliebte Bezeichnung geblieben - der "arme Student" klang so schön hilflos  .

Feine Schreibe von nem schönen Tag - wenn auch die Sonne nicht da war und "Mutter" die Wahl gewonnen hat !
Letzteres ist mir relativ Wurscht !!!

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (24. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:
			
		

> Trailfeuerwerk zum kleinsten Übel


So, so...Du warst das also !?! 

Feine und vor allem interessante Tour! Die Aneinanderreihung von Trails zu einer ausgewachsenen Tagestour ist toll! Respekt.

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> *Donnerlittchen !*
> Das hab ich in diesem Jahr nichmal mit dem RR geschafft !!!
> Aber ich hab´s beim "Rockhopser" schon gemerkt, sind die Studenten auch noch so arm, den Saft der Jugend ham se massenhaft in de Beene.


Ich muss allerdings sagen, sowas mache ich auch nicht alle Tage. Bin dieses Jahr gut im Training und vorgestern lief's einfach...


firlie schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich deine, von mir so geliebte Bezeichnung geblieben - der "arme Student" klang so schön hilflos  .


Damit du das wieder ständig zitieren kannst? Pah, hättste wohl gern; nüscht gibt's!



CC. schrieb:


> So, so...Du warst das also !?!


Was aus diesem Teil der Headline so alles geschlussfolgert wird... Dabei war er doch nur als stilistisches Element gedacht.
Und nein, ich habe IM Erika nicht zum Höhepunkt ihrer Macht verholfen!


----------



## firlie (30. September 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Eigentlich wäre anzunehmen, dass die Berichte und Foto-Postings nach dem Kaiserwetter-Wochenende nur so sprudeln. 
Naja vielleicht wird´s ja noch.
Mir selber bleibt für diese Woche wenig freie Zeit. Da mir aber das gestrige Erlebnis noch zutiefst nachhängt, will ich mal versuchen, jetzt kurzfristig was zusammenzutackern.


*Mountainbike-Tour über den Löbauer Berg und durch die Georgewitzer Skala auf Feld- und Waldwegen mit       einigen sehr schönen Singletrails*

*Teil 1*

So stand´s geschrieben, in der Einladung des "Fahrradladens Haza" aus Strahwalde. Und vielleicht sollte ich gleich erwähnen, dass besagter Laden die "erste Adresse" für den  AlterSachse und Rockhopser ist, wenn es um alle Sachen rund um´s Fahrrad geht. Wen es also interessiert, wo die beiden Helden ihre Räder kaufen, der sollte mal hier schauen:  http://www.hazarad.de/

Wie hier im Forum schon erwähnt, war die Tour mit dem Alten Sachsen am vorletzten Sonntag ins Wasser gefallen. Als Option hatten wir die, im folgenden beschriebene Sache angesetzt.
Zu meinem Glück, den gestern hatte wieder mal alles zusammen gepasst. Schon morgens, beim Start mit dem PKW begrüßte mich, nach leicht frostiger Nacht, einen absolut blauer Himmel. Die verhasste Autofahrt war schnell überstanden und gegen 9:30 traf ich mich mit Jörg an vereinbartem Platz. Es war zu dieser Zeit noch ziemlich frisch (6°C) und so hatten wir uns schnell in warme Klamotten gehüllt. Als Treffzeit war 10:00 vorgegeben und so langsam drudelten die insgesamt 12 Tourteilnehmer ein.







Nach herzlicher Begrüßung durch die Tour-Ausrichter *Angela & Micha* ging´s in -firlie- freundlichem Tempo los. 
Herrliche landschaftliche Impressionen sollten uns im Laufe des Tages immer wieder vor Auge und Linse geraten... und alles war einfach unbeschreiblich sehenswert.











Erstes anvisiertes Ziel war der "Hirschberg" (426m) zwischen Löbau und Herrenhut. 
Zwischendurch wurde dann und wann angehalten, um den professionellen Erklärungen unseres Guides zu lauschen.










Weiter ging´s. 
Hier sammelt sich die die ganze Bande, um einen rauschenden Wiesendownhill hinzulegen.
Im Hintergrund könnt ihr schon den Löbauer Berg entdecken, den wir auf der gesamten Tour ständig irgendwie an unserer Seite hatten und als höchstgelegenes Tagesziel dann auch bezwungen haben.







Anziehungspunkt für die betagtere Generation und Dank "unaushaltbarem Schlagergedudels" von Weitem unüberhörbar, war diese "Pilzausstellung" unterhalb des Löbauer Berges. 
Durchaus interessant für alle Heimatfreunde und Pilzsammler. 
Vielleicht kann der mittig auf dem Bild zu sehende Sportsfreund noch einige Bilder von Morcheln und Blätterpilzen beisteuern.
*Rockhopser* - mir schien, du warst besonders angetan! Oder plagte dich zu dieser Zeit schon der Hunger   ?







Nach kurzer Streifung des Löbauer Berges gelangten wir über das Gelände der "Landesgartenschau" zur "Georgwitzer Skala".
Über trailigem Weg ging´s am Löbauer Wasser entlang und das eine oder andere Mal musste das Radl auch getragen werden.







Schluss - und Umkehrpunkt in diesem lieblichen Tal bildete dieses eigeneartige Häuschen, das, obwohl wir durchaus über dieses Thema informiert waren, von uns keiner als die "Villa Hühnerglück" eines gewissen "ÖFF ÖFF" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%BCrgen_Wagner_(Aussteiger) identifizierte.

Also, das war natürlich eine Überaschung, die uns der Micha damit präsentierte. Schade, dass der "Waldmensch" mit unbekannter Adresse verzogen ist und wir ihm nicht den einen oder anderen "Riegel schenken" konnten.











Eine kleinere Rast wurde am gegenüberliegenden Ufer an der "Gemauerten Mühle" gemacht, wo von einigen Wissenden die Tatsache in die Runde geworfen wurde, dass noch immer "willige Damen" Interesse nach dem Verbleib dieses Sonderlings bekunden.

Die "Georgwitzer Skala" bietet aber weit mehr, als diese erwähnte Stückchen Boulevard. 
Geschichtlich gibt´s hier einiges zu entdecken und auf jeden Fall komme ich -mit viel Zeit im Gepäck- wieder her !







Auf folgendem Bild ist "Angela & Micha" zu sehen und Rockhopser sieht man's am übervollen Munde an, dass es jetzt höchste Zeit für´s zweite Frühstück ist.









*Fortsetzung in Arbeit !*

-firlie-


----------



## CC. (30. September 2013)

Rad doch noch nicht eingemottet? Bravo!
Bin wie immer gespannt auf die Fortsetzung...


----------



## firlie (1. Oktober 2013)

*Der Fahrradladen HAZA aus Strahwalde lud ein zur:*

*Mountainbike-Tour über den Löbauer Berg und durch die Georgewitzer Skala auf Feld- und Waldwegen mit       einigen sehr schönen Singletrails*


Ach die verdammte Scheiß-Zeit. Wie´s auch schon andere bemerkt haben, verschlingt so ein Bericht eine ganze Menge davon. Manchmal frage ich mich, warum ich mir das eigentlich antue.
Eigentlich wäre es wieder mal an der Zeit für einen ordentlichen Reim oder ne Dichtung, wenn dann schon kein Bericht mehr kommt.
Wo bist du abgeblieben tanztee  Chefchen ???

----------------------------------------

*Teil 2*

Die "Gemauerten Mühle" war früher einen Restauration und leider, leider, mit dem Weggang von "ÖFF-ÖFF" oder schon davor, jedenfalls ist jetzt Schluss, Aus und Alle mit Speis und Trank. 
Das Angebot der älteren Ex-Wirtin bestand aus Wasser und 3 Flaschen Bier, die wir 12e uns hätten teilen müssen. 
Klaro, dass wir das Angebot dankend abgelehnt haben.
Von der Mühle ging es dann am "Löbauer Wasser" wieder zurück, diesmal auf der anderen Seite des Bächleins.
Als nächstes Ziel hatte sich Micha den Löbauer Berg auserkoren. Am Morgen war es noch relativ windstill gewesen, aber jetzt blies ein ordentlicher Ostwind, der uns auf der Landstraße ganz schön um die Ohren pfiff. Allein das Panorama entschädigte für alles.







Irgendwann ging dann auch die verhasste Teerstraße zu Ende, aber das große Leiden und auch Sterben einiger Tourteilnehmer sollte erst beginnen. 
Unser Tourguide hatte uns sagenhafte Trails und Downhills am Berg versprochen und ..._jetzt kommt wieder so eine -firlie- Wei*s*heit - speziell für unseren Exilanten CC. _... die findet man bekanntlich nicht am unteren Teil des Berges.
Während die Elite oben beim Small-Talk pausierte, quälten sich andere noch das Hügelchen hinauf. 
Aber ich will hier nicht übertreiben. Wir waren insgesamt eine super Truppe und Micha hatte das Tempo schon so eingepegelt, dass keiner (!) in ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten kam.
Wunderhübsche Ausblicke auch diesmal wieder.







Mittlerweile knurrten alle Bäuche und eigentlich wäre der "Honigbrunnen" unsere Lokalität für ein zünftiges Bierchen nebst Braten gewesen. Doch auch hier wieder "leider,leider...", denn ein übergroßer Reisebus verriet die Überfüllung der Gaststätte mit laufunwilligen Touristen.
Kurze Verschnaufpause und ein weiter Blick ins flache Land ...



 







...dann trailig weiter zum "Gußeisernen Turm" mit seinem nebenstehenden Gasthaus.
Hier konnten wir wenigstens erst mal ein Plätzchen ergattern.
Dass es mit dem Wirt, der gleichzeitig die Bedienung spielte, nicht weit her war, darüber will ich mir jetzt nicht das Maul zerfetzen.
Auf jeden Fall hatten alle -irgendwann- etwas zu Trinken und die Stimmung wurde ...ja wie wurde die Stimmung denn ???
Na ihr seht´s doch. Trotzt der eigenwilligen Bedienung freut sich doch die ganze Bande, oder ?











"ALLE" müssen ziemlich erschöpft gewesen sein, denn ich war der Einzige, der sich die Begehung des Turmes nicht entgehen lassen hat. Hier der Blick zum Sendemast auf dem Schafberg. 
Danke Micha für die Aufklärung was die Zweiteiligkeit des Berges betrifft (Löbauer Berg mit Gußeisernem Turm und Schafberg mit Sendemast). Das hatte ich vorher nicht gewusst (obwohl es eigentlich auf der Landkarte steht !!!)







Von den Super Trails habe ich leider keine Bilder, aber die Ausblicke ....






Es war nun fortgeschrittener Nachmittag und auf unserer Reise zeigte uns Micha noch diesen Steinbruch, der in den sächsischen Medien vor nicht langer Zeit in aller Munde war, nämlich der Fall :"Die tote Frau im Betonfass".
Leider finde ich in der Eile keinen Beitrag im Netz. 







Gemächlich und von Rückenwind begleitet, begaben wir uns zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Auf dem zweiten Bild seht ihr den Rest vom "dreckigen Duzend". Der Titel hat keine Bewandtnis. Ich glaub, da gab´s mal nen Film und das  fiel mir zu dem Bildchen ein.










So, insgesamt eine wunderschöne Tour, die der Micha da hingezaubert hatte. 
Für die Jugend saftige Trails und Downhills, für die etwas Älteren wunderbar - heimatkundliche Erklärungen und natürlich ein Tempo, das allen gefiel.
Gegen 17:00 waren wir am Radladen der Hazarad´s zurück.
Zuletzt für alle Spitzfindigen noch eine Aufklärung, denn ich sprach am Anfang von 12 Teilnehmern und am Schluss vom Rest. 
Wir hatten 2 Damen als Begleitung. Zum Einen war da Angela die Frau vom Micha und zum Anderen hatten wir eine überrüstige Superfrau die wohl die 60 schon angekratzt hat. 
Ja,ja ich hab mich nicht verschrieben und das heldenhafte daran ist, dass Beide fast die ganze Strecke mitgefahren sind, nur den einen oder anderen Trail ausließen und zum Schluss eine Abkürzung nahmen, weil, der Micha wollte doch ein deftiges Abendessen  !

Vielleicht können der AlterSachse und Rockhopser noch ein paar Worte verlieren ....
Jörg, ich hätte gern den Link für den Trail auf deine Seite, leider komme ich da nicht rein. Ist bei dir was abgestürzt ???

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (1. Oktober 2013)

Ergänzungen:
Erst mal Danke an "firlie" für den tollen Bericht, ist wieder mal echt Klasse geschrieben.

Ich mach hier auch kein großes Federlsen denn es gibt nichts weiter hinzuzufügen.
Korriegiere nur mal schnell den Link aus dem ersten Teil mit ÖFF ÖFF und dann noch das mit der Steinbruch Leiche.

So nun noch einige Bildchen die ich gemacht habe, weil ich den Geldkeller vermisse.





Der Gusseiserne von unten





Jetzt noch drei Bildchen vom Pilz Fest













So jetzt noch was zu den Trails









Jetzt etwas Action auf dem Trail
​
Etwas Landschaft muss auch noch sein.










Und ganz am Ende der Tour das nächste Mittagessen.





Ich hoffe unser kleiner Touren Bericht gefällt und Ihr kommt alle mal in die Oberlausitz.

Ach ja die Daten für all die Nachfahrer.
GPSies Daten sind unbearbeitet
Und hier die Daten etwas nach bearbeitet


----------



## firlie (2. Oktober 2013)

@ AlterSachse

Hatte gar nicht registriert, dass du ein Filmchen gemacht hast !
Na Super.
Hab mir das Ding jetzt 3 x reingezogen und mich bei der Schlusssequence jedesmal fast weggeschmissen:
_" Keen Foto von mir, wenn ich stürze ..." _

Freue mich schon auf´s nächste Mal.

-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (2. Oktober 2013)

Jo, für Fotos war es einfach zu dunkel - Vid war da die bessere Lösung. Alle anderen haben aber leider keinen Muks gesagt.
 
Ansonsten absolut geile Tour
Na dann bis zum nächsten


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand von euch die auf miriquidi-bike-trails.de beschriebene "Tour zum Katzenstein" als GPS-Track und würde sie gern teilen?


----------



## Kasebi (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Freunde
Als Anhaltiner Sachse der sich zumeißt im Thüringischen rumtreibt lese ich diese Thread mit großen vergnügen. Das meißte davon werde ich wohl nie fahren können ist doch das sächsische Bergland für Tagestouren einfach zu weit weg. Aber Sachsen ist ja bei uns gleich um die Ecke.  Dort allerdings sehr flach. Und in genau in dem flachen Land hab ich am Mittwoch zusammen mit Udo 1 eine reine Sachsentour gemacht. Grimma- Wurzen- Torgau war unser Ziel. Udo 1 hat dazu HIER in einen netten Bericht geschrieben. Sicher kann diese Tour mit den Touren im Bergland nicht konkurieren. Aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht gefällts ja dem einen oder anderen von euch was der Udo so zu berichten hat.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Rockhopser (6. Oktober 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Alle anderen haben aber leider keinen Muks gesagt.



Also ich hab dich gegrüßt... ist AlterSachse wirklich schon sooo alt? 

Naja, was bleibt mir noch anderes zu sagen als: schöne Bilder, schöner Bericht und mal wieder ne klasse Kundentour in familiärer Atmosphäre!

Da meine Aufnahmen kaum anders als Eure sind, spar ich mir jetzt, die hier zu posten...


*EPILOG:*

Leider bin ich seit der Tour ziemlich erkältet.

Wahrscheinlich lags daran, dass ich auf dem Rückweg ins Zittauer Gebirge noch wie angekündigt den Breiteberg erklommen habe: von Hainewalde aus gings 200hm auf 2km steil bergauf. Ich hatte mich auf einen bequemen Weg eingerichtet, aber nix da! Zuerst ein steiler Grasanstieg, danach ein etwas steiniger Trail, der in Sachen Steilheit dem deutschen Lauscheanstieg Kokurrenz macht... unglaublich, liegt der Gipfel des Breitebergs doch gerade mal auf 510m. Nach über 90km in den Beinen ging da fahrend nicht mehr viel und so quälte ich mich das letzte Stück schiebend hoch.

Oben war ich natürlich total am kochen und nochmal klatschnass. Die Sonne war allerdings schon verschwunden, als ich mich unten entschloss den Berg noch mitzunehmen. Dementsprechend wurde mir auf meiner letzten Pause dort oben & der folgenden Abfahrt dann empfindlich kalt, wobei ich mich wohl verkühlt haben muss.

Die letzten Kilometer wurden dann als Nightride bestritten.
Insgesamt standen bei mir an dem Tag 104km & ca. 1900hm auf der Uhr. Ich war fast 11h unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (7. Oktober 2013)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Insgesamt standen bei mir an dem Tag 104km & ca. 1900hm auf der Uhr. Ich war fast 11h unterwegs...


 
Ja, ja ...die verrückte, alle Rekorde brechende Jugend.



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Leider bin ich seit der Tour ziemlich erkältet.


 

Das, mein lieber Rockhopser hatte ich mir fast gedacht und eigentlich  schon nach der Borsbergtour erwartet.
Denn:
Während der Tour mit den "Alten" immer vorneweg, weil nicht ausgelastet. Auf den Bergen gewartet, weil als erster oben und natürlich gleich ausgekühlt und "geschlabbert wie ein junger Hund". 
In der Gaststätte alles in sich reingespachtelt (waren`s 2 oder 3 Gänge ???), weil der Saft raus war und wo sollen bei dir auch die Reserven herkommen und dann zum Schluss, 
den in kurzem Beinkleid fahrenden -firlie- verständnislos, entsetzt und fragend konfrontiert: _"Sag mal frierst du nicht ???"_ 

-------------------------------------------
Dieser blöde Kommentar ist natürlich nicht hämisch oder altklug gemeint, *aber ich musste mal was schreiben, wenn hier sonst keiner was schreibt.*

*Natürlich an der Stelle gute Besserung und alles Gute  !*


----------



## CC. (7. Oktober 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!
Merke: Überbelastung geht ans Immunsystem - oder - Leute, zieht Euch warm an, Kälte greift den Darm an!
Ihr beschreibt mir da schöne Touren bei schönem Wetter. Recht so!
Und Danke auch für die heimatkundlichen Zusatzinformationen und natürlich die großen Bilder 

 @_firlie_ - was hamse Dir denn auf der Kaffeeverkaufsfahrt aufgeschwätzt???


----------



## Th. (7. Oktober 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> *(...) wenn hier sonst keiner was schreibt.(...)*



Geduld, Geduld...muss noch mal kurz Bilder und Eindrücke sortieren....

Ihr erinnert euch, im Sommer weilte ich familienurlaubstechnisch in der Oberpfalz/ im Fichtelgebirge und nahm mir fest vor, beim nächsten mal das Rad mitzunehmen - notfalls unterm Gerassel im Auto zu verstecken. Soweit kam es zum Glück nicht. Ich hatte von oberster familiärer Stelle die Erlaubnis beim verlängerten Familienfeiertagsausflug zum Wiedervereinigungstag, ein Rad mitzuführen und nach absolviertem Familien-Tagesprogramm noch 'ne Runde zu drehen...


----------



## firlie (8. Oktober 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> @_firlie_ - was hamse Dir denn auf der Kaffeeverkaufsfahrt aufgeschwätzt???


 
WAS oder WIE du das auch meinst (vielleicht bin ich auch noch nicht richtig wach -1:35 Uhr-), aber ein "Blümchengaffeefahrt" war der letzte Ausritt bestimmt nicht.
Wir werden das nächste Mal aus anderer "Perschpegdiefe" fotografieren und filmen und auch andere, drastischere Worte für den Bericht wählen, 
damit die ganze Dramatik auch für die Hardcore-Gemeinde begreifbar wird  !




Th. schrieb:


> Geduld, Geduld...muss noch mal kurz Bilder und Eindrücke sortieren....


 
Endlich einer, der sich erbarmt !
Jetzt bin ich vor lauter Zappelei gleich richtig wach...und gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.

So long
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (8. Oktober 2013)

Th. schrieb:


>


Ja! Mehr!
Die Sachsenbank mit Radl dran, macht doch gleich was her.


----------



## Th. (8. Oktober 2013)

Na da will ich mal...
Zuerst möchte ich mal die Erwartungen bremsen - in erster Linie war es Familien(kurz)urlaub, da bleiben für Papas Interessen nur mal ein- oder zwei Stündchen Zeit. Und für solche nächtlichen Eskarpaden a'la -firlie- bin ich mittlerweile zu alt.
Wie schon erwähnt, durfte ich ein Rad mitnehemen...nur welches? Trekkingrad/Crosser oder Fully? Ich entschied mich für das Crossrad. Der Sommerurlaub hatte mir eine Vielzahl von Forstautobahnen und gut ausgebauten Radwegen gezeigt. Trails gibt es dort selbstverständlich auch massenhaft, allerdings ganz schnell in einem für mich nicht erholsamen Level. 
Sondieren, erholen und einfach mal 'n Stück Radfahren war das primäre Ziel...und, ich habe es nicht bereut. 

Im 100-Seelen Nest Rodenzenreuth war die Urlaubsbasis - obwohl eigentlich nahe am Terra anus gibt es dort in unmittelbarer Nähe zwei große MTB-Assembler. Cube 3km entfernt in Waldershof und Ghost ca. 25km entfernt in Waldsassen...

Doch genug der Vorrede, Donnerstag (am deutschen Jubeltag) stand die Sonne schon recht tief, als ich mich in den Sattel schwang, um dem Rodenzenreuther Hausberg, der Kösseine, einen Besuch abzustatten...









An der schon verlinkten Sachsenbank vorbei erreichte ich über die recht steile Kösseinestraße (nicht öffentlich) alsbald den Gipfel.
Das Kösseinehaus vom Fichtelgebirgsverein feierte nach Pächterwechsel gerade Wiedereröffnung und Alleinunterhalter Bernd Günther versuchte bereits stimmungsvolle Weisen an die Gäste zu bringen. 
Die Aussicht vom Turm war trotzdem sehr schön. Obwohl ich nur wenige andere Fichtelgebirgsaussichtspunkte kenne, kann ich die Aussage, dass die Kösseine der Schönste aller sei nur bestätigen (zumindest nicht widerlegen).



(hat fast was von einem Blick ins böhmische Mittelgebirge...die Basaltkuppen von Armesberg und Rauher Kulm)




Mittlerweile wurde es empfindlich schattig und ich sah zu, nach Hause zu kommen. Der südseitige Wanderweg lässt sich auch mit Crossrad gut fahren




ich kreuzte die Grenze zwischen Franken und Bayern




erhaschte noch einen Sonnenstrahl 




und steuerte Richtung "Cubehausen"




werde ich da mit einem "Centurion" überhaupt durchgelassen? - Nein. Hindernisse werden aufgetürmt...




Allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz eile ich weiter




und erreiche pünktlich zum ultimativen Sonnenuntergang Rodenzenreuth




Dort wartete bereits ein frisch gezapftes Zoigl - selbstverständlich vom Kommunbrauer - auf mich. Perfekt.

Nachsatz: Eigentlich kaum der Rede wert...gerade mal 12km oder so, für mich die perfekte Abendrunde... (gpx).
Morgen gehts weiter...


----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2013)

Der Freitag abend präsentierte sich dick bewölkt und pünktlich zum Beginn meiner Abendrunde fielen erste dicke Tropfen...
So suchte ich erstmal Zuflucht unter dem dichten Tann des Kleinwenderner Forsts



(der Kösseine-Bach)




(die Beschilderung war übrigens immer und überall vom Allerfeinsten - sofern man wusste wo man hin will, konnte man sich eigentlich nicht verfahren)




(Wenderner Stein mit einer interessanten Geschichte über die dortige Madonna - mich faszinierte aber auch die Felsstruktur...)

Aufgefallen ist mir, eine intensive Waldnutzung - das beinhaltete auch die konsequente Verfestigung von Waldwegen. 


 
Das diese gleichzeitig als touristisch genutzte und als solche ausgewiesene Radwege dienten, scheint nicht zu interessieren - fahren lässt sich's darauf nicht besonders gut...

Der Regen hatte sich zum Glück verflüchtigt, sodass ich mich noch mal ins Freie wagte



(links Marktredwitz, im rechten Drittel die Cube-Logistikhalle, ganz rechts "die Platte", mit 946m höchster Punkt im Steinwald) 




(Blick zurück über Waldershof zur Kösseine)




(solche Marterl stehen dort überall - scheint 'ne Menge Anti-Atheisten da zu geben)

Ein paar liebliche Pfade und auch ein paar anspruchsvolle Trails führten mich entlang des Mascherbergs und weiter zurück nach Rodenzenreuth.








Leider hatte ich an diesem Tag (wie am Vortag auch schon) meinen Gorillapod vergessen - deshalb gibt es nur wenige Selbstauslöserpics...


gps-Link


----------



## Th. (10. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem am Sonnabend der Regen überwog und ich mich mehr dem Zoigl als dem Rad widmete, konnte ich am späten Sonntag Nachmittag noch mal los.
Am Vor-Vortag kämpfte ich mich durch die Hügel links - heute sollte es hoch hinaus gehen. Auf die Platte (rechts im Dunst)...


 

Das erste Stück ging unspektakulär über bekannte Wald- und Wiesenwege an tollen Farbenspielen vorbei




und weiter asphaltlastig bis Walbenreuth.
Der anschließende Wanderweg bot eine eindrucksvolle Darbietung zur Waldwegbefestigung:




ok, so ist's auch nicht wirklich besser...




Weiter ging es stetig aufwärts, wobei einem das Regenwasser der vorherigen Nacht auf dem Pfad entgegenlief und alsbald der Schweiß am ganzem Körper abwärts




Am Marktredwitzer Haus angekommen




fehlte mir leider der Atem




Weiter gings vorbei an der Burgruine Weißenstein




über "die Platte" bis zu höchsten Punkt, gekrönt durch den  Oberpfalzturm




Leider war an diesem Abend die Sicht sehr schlecht, deshalb füge ich mal ein Bild vom freitäglichem Familienwanderausflug ein, Blick zu den 3 höchsten Fichtelgebirgsgipfeln: Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg und Kösseine




Die westseitige Abfahrt war nicht unbedingt mehr Crosser-tauglich, nichtdestotrotz genial...




















Was bleibt als Erinnerung...



...eine geniale Tour, Kopfnahrung für den Winter und Vorfreude auf den nächsten Sommerurlaub. Hoffentlich wieder mit Rad...





gps 

und

-Ende-


----------



## CC. (10. Oktober 2013)

Feine Runde! Gestern wollte ich schon eine Schwärmerei über die Platte loslassen und heute kommt schon der Bericht.
Ich bin von Fuchsmühl aus hochgefahren - bei schwülen 33º mit Gepäck - und kann mich an tolle Aussicht vom Turm und nette Trails Richtung Naturfreundehaus erinnern. 
Aber diese Herbstfärbung hat auch was.
Schöne Fotos. 
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (11. Oktober 2013)

Das sieht wieder nach perfekt geplantem und durchgezogenem Familienkurzurlaub aus, bei dem das Oberhaupt eines seiner Räder ausführen durfte.
Auch Wetter und das Bier schienen ganz pasabel gewesen zu sein.

*Warum duftest du urlauben und ich musste rabotten* 

Na ich will mal die vielen schönen Bilder als Antwort auf meine Frage gelten lassen 
Man sieht dich auf einem Bild mächtig schwitzend !
Dass das nicht von alzu großer körperlicher Anstrengung herrrühren dürfte, sondern vom übermäßigen Verzehr des Hausbräus, ist nach deinem Hopfensekte-Outing sonnenklar.
Aber du hast es im ersten Beitrag treffend gesagt:



> Sondieren, erholen und einfach mal 'n Stück Radfahren war das primäre Ziel...


 
Also dann bis zum nächsten Urlaub !

----------------------------------------
PS: Was wirft die "Sachsenbank AG" für eine Dividente ab ?
      Antwort bitte per PN an mich persönlich.

PS(2): Der "Nachtsportler" war, wie schon erwähnt, sehr amüsant. Fraglich bleibt für mich, wann "er" bei dem Pensum noch Zeit für die Familie hat ?

Grüße
der Karswald-Fan
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (11. Oktober 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> *aber ich musste mal was schreiben, wenn hier sonst keiner was schreibt.*



Jahaaaa!! Ich schreibe ja schon 

Neulich gelüstete es mir nach reifem (!) Obst! Also auf zur 

Birnentour!

Ja, leider ist bei mir konditionell irgendwie noch Saisonanfang  Sprich, Grundlagentraining war angesagt ...
Außerdem gab es da ein bislang unbefahrenes Stück Triebischtal. Also auf aufs Rad und erstmal über Wilsdruff und die alte Bahnstrecke zur Dietrichmühle, Käffchen schlürfen. 

Die Stärkung war nötig, alsbald folgten hammerharte Northshore-Trails:





Weiter im Tal, und da lockt auch schon die Treppe. Nach dem Hochtragen Richtung Blankenstein rastet hier der Biker und genießt die Aussicht:





Auch das Kirchlein ist mir ein Fotohalt wert:





Bergab hat die Treppe ein paar (zu) knifflige Stellen, aber größtenteils läßt sich alles fahren.


Weiter strebe ich der Baeyerhöhe entgegen, nicht ohne der allgegenwärtigen Lebensgefahr einmal mehr deutlich in Auge zu sehen.





Das war kurz nach dem Tannenberger Loch. Weiter geht es über stille Dorfstraßen (abgesehen von einer Horde Moped- und Quadfahrer). Hier wird auch gerade Energie erneuert.





Was dem @_firlie_ sein Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick, ist dem tanztee sozusagen die Baeyerhöhe. Okay, ich bin heute auch erst das zweite Mal oben, aber der Ausblick gefällt:





Der Blick schweift über die Berge und Hügel, selbst "Firlie-Country" ist im Dunst zu erahnen.
Der Luchberg wird herangezoomt:





Wolken haben wir auch:





Jetzt strebe ich aber zum "Birnboom", nicht ohne einem Seitental der Kleinen Triebisch einen Besuch abzustatten. Es lohnt sich nur bedingt, auch ist der Einstieg des Blaustrich markierten Weges kaum zu finden. Aber im Wald gibt es bekanntlich Holz in diversen Längen und Stärken.

Am Baum angekommen, winken mir die reifen Früchte in beachtlicher Höhe zu.





Na wartet! Jetzt kommt das erwähnte Holz zum Einsatz:





Es funzt! Die Birnen sind so reif, dass sie schon auf der Zunge förmlich zerschmelzen. Kein Vergleich mit dem holzartigen Gefühl beim Biß in die importierte Supermarktfrucht.

Die Ausbeute der Birnen-Angel-Aktion wird sorgfältig im Rucksack verstaut und über die Dörfer, den oberen Tännichtgrund und letztlich als Schluß-DH des Amselgrund leiten mich die Schleichwege an der Bahnstrecke wieder nach Hause.

Grüße an alle Forumsschreiber- und Leser

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## firlie (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich fass es nicht ... der Chef als Birnenmauser  !
Das, liebe Bike-Community, kann nur einem Großstädter einfallen:








Sollten Frau und Kinder noch mehr Hunger verspüren, oder euch ist mit der beginnenden, kalten Jahreszeit ziemlich kalt am Ursch, bitte melden !
Hier in der Provinz ist alles zu bekommen, wir liefern auch an .

--------------------------

Haste fein gemacht! 
Und was so ne *richtige* Kamera gleich für scharfe Bilder macht ...
Ich bin begeistert 

-firlie-


----------



## CC. (11. Oktober 2013)

Der Chef als Mundräuber auf Tour 
Schön, daß Du noch dabei bist!
Und wegen der Kondition mach Dir keine Gedanken: die Saison fängt ja grad erst an...


----------



## tanztee (11. Oktober 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht ... der Chef als Birnenmauser  !



*Es ist nur so:* die Akzeptanz meiner MTB-Touren steigt gewaltig, wenn das Ganze auch einen gewissen Nährwert für die Daheimgebliebenen hat .
Alternativ werden auch frische Blumen vom Straßenverkauf zu Hause gerne gesehen.



firlie schrieb:


> Und was so ne *richtige* Kamera gleich für scharfe Bilder macht ...
> Ich bin begeistert
> -firlie-



Die hatte ich ja auch schon vorher, nur mit einem Gewicht von einem Kilogramm (digitale SRL halt). Da war ich zuweilen zu faul zum mitschleppen  Jetzt habe ich ja eine kompakte um die 200 Gramm mit Videofunktion, das ist schon was Feines. 
Es gibt aber definitiv auch ältere Beiträge von mir mit scharfen Fotos 

Ride on! 

tanztee


----------



## firlie (11. Oktober 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


> Es gibt aber definitiv auch ältere Beiträge von mir mit scharfen Fotos


 

Ja, eben !!!
Und zwischenzeitlich hattest du mal einen tüchtigen Hänger, bezüglich der scharfen Fotos.
So paar knackige Bilder lohnen, vor allem als Memory für´s Alter, wenn es mit dem Radeln nicht mehr so geht.
Vielleicht legt der Ruprecht so manchem "Ausgewanderten" auch ne kleine Kompakte untern Gabentisch, natürlich neben einem neuen XXL Monitor .

Grüße und Wochenende
-firlie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Th. (11. Oktober 2013)

He, schön das @tanztee sein Rad noch nicht in einen Kinderwagen umgebaut hat..
 @firlie


firlie schrieb:


> Das sieht wieder nach perfekt geplantem und durchgezogenem Familienkurzurlaub aus, bei dem das Oberhaupt eines seiner Räder ausführen durfte.
> 
> Oberhaupt? Die Familienoberhäupter hatten die Räder nicht dabei...
> 
> ...


----------



## tanztee (15. Oktober 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> He, schön das @_tanztee_ sein Rad noch nicht in einen Kinderwagen umgebaut hat..



Bevor ich dies tat, war ich noch mal unterwegs!

Kleiner Geografietest: Wie heißt der höchste Berg des Osterzgebirges? Nein, es geht heute nicht zum Kahleberg, sondern hier ist die  

Tour zum Wieselstein

Der Bike-Shuttle birngt mich nach Altenberg und zum Einrollen geht es erstmal über Forstwege nach Zinnwald zum Hotel Lugsteinhof und an der Wetterstation über die Grenze. Bestes Bikewetter begeleitet mich und im fernen Dunst ist der Milleschauer zu erahnen:





Immer wieder begeistert die tschechische Ausschilderung für Wanderer, Langläufer und Radfahrer. Einst steht fest: wir haben hier die besseren Rastplätze, und "drieben" ist man einfach besser orientiert:





Der Herbst bringt schon kühle Nächte mit sich, das sieht hier nach nächtlichen Nullgraden aus:





Aber der Planet wärmt gut durch und es leuchtet rot am Wegesrand: "Dar Vugelbeerbaam" trägt reiche Frucht.





Schattenspiele:





Die tschechische Forstverwaltung hatte anscheinend Mitleid mit meiner miesen Kondition und mir wohl deshalb einen nahezu kinderpopoglatten Forstweg planiert ...





Aber einen Abzweig später nehme ich die andere, extrem naturnahe Kategorie böhmischer Forstwege unter die Stollenreifen:





Kurz hinter Dlouha Louka scheint der Wieselstein bereits zum Greifen nahe:





Zuvor gilt es jedoch, eine hochprozentige Steigung zu bezwingen, was mir heute nur zu Fuß gelingt:





Auch auf den (zugänglichen) Gipfelfels geht es ohne Rad und ich kann mich im Gipfelbuch verewigen. 





Der eigentliche Gipfelfels ist durch einen Zaun abgetrennt, kleinwüchsige Wanderer können sich wohl durch ein Loch hindurchzwängen. 





Ich verzichte auf die paar zusätzlichen Höhenmeter und probiere die Panoramafunktion meiner neuen Kamera aus (Vorsicht an den Bildschirmecken!):





Nordöstlich überm böhmischen Becken lässt sich der Milleschauer ausmachen. 





Ich drehe eine Runde um den Felsaufbau, welcher offensichtlich auch von Boulderern aufgesucht wird, erkennbar an diversen Routenmarkierungen. Auch gefällt die Schichtung des Granitporphyrs, welcher hier Wind und Wetter trotzt:





Hoch schieben - runter fahren: so erreiche ich wieder eine Ecke am Wildzaun und wende mich nördlich, um auf einer glatten Asphaltpiste die Talsperre Flaje zu erreichen.





Mangels rucksacktauglichem Ultraleichtfaltboot folge ich dem Uferweg linkerhand, welcher in gefühlt unzähligen Windungen der Staumauer entgegenstrebt. 

Maritimes Flair lässt mich auf der Staumauer kurz verweilen:





Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich auf "den" ultimativen Trail-Tipp gestoßen: Die Neugrabenflöße, ein künstlicher Wasserkanal, welcher dem Transport von Holzscheiten bis ins Freiberger Revier diente. Dazu gehört natürlich ein Weg für die Flößer, um den Scheiten Beine zu machen und Verstopfungen zu verhindern. 
Heute fangt die Neugrabenflöße einfach im Wald an, da im ersten Teil ja nun die Talsperre ist. 





Links ist also der Weg, recht der Kanal, welcher sogar streckenweise wieder Wasser führt. Weite Teile des Weges entpuppen sich als übelster Wurzelteppich. 

Als glühender Hardtail-Verfechter wird meine Überzeugung hier auf eine harte Probe gestellt. Ich fahre eigentlich nur noch im Stehen, reiße vor fetten Wurzeln den Lenker hoch und versuche ansonsten so geschmeidig wie möglich zwischen den Bäumen hindurchzuwuseln. Die B-Note ist heute eindeutig nicht mein Ding 

Zwischendrin musste die Flöße auch mal durch einen Felsen hindurch:





Es gibt auch ausgebesserte Wegstücke und einige Abflüsse und Mauern wurden erneuert. 





Das kommt nicht von ungefähr, auch in CZ erfreut man sich offenkundig eines warmen Fördermittelregens:





Immer an der imaginären Höhenlinie entlang zieht sich der Weg, den selbst die Openstreetmap-Ameisenarmee derzeit noch nicht gemappt hat. Wobei Weg teilweise eine etwas euphemistische Bezeichnung für eine Linie mit kürzerem Grasbewuchs darstellt, nur vereinzelte Holzpfähle scheinen mir zuzuflüstern: Hier entlang, hier ist der Weg 





Ja, meine ohnehin geringe Kondition ist aufgebraucht  Und irgendwie kann ich den aus der Werbung bekannten Picknickkorb nicht entdecken , ganz zu schweigen von den Trachtenmadeln!!

In den Waldstücken ist es auch nicht besser, der Wurzelteppich ist hier sehr grobmaschig geknüpft 





Ich schleppe mich bis zum Grenzflüsschen und erreiche Wege, deren Unterhalt nicht bereits zu Zeiten der napoleonischen Befreiungskämpfe endete. 

Der Leser ahnt vielleicht, was jetzt folgen mag ... ein gar liebliches Häuschen harret meiner ... eine Katze räkelt sich im letzen Strahl der Herbstsonne ... KAFFEE!! KUCHEN!!   





Die lecker Kürbiscremesuppe müsst ihr euch jetzt dazudenken. Solcherart gestärkt nehme ich die letzte Etappe unter die Räder, zweige am Sporthotel links ab und erreiche über einige Forstwege den "Zieleinlauf" nach Altenberg. 

Als ich einen Weg parallel zur Straße der Abwechslung halber ausprobiere, evozieren markante Horizontalwurzelsysteme zahlreicher "picea abies" Exemplare traumatische Erinnerungen an die Neugrabenflöße, so dass ich schnell zu gepflegten Wegen an den Galgenteichen vorbei überwechsle.

Also, liebe SVTF-Freunde, es war eine grandiose, wenngleich zuweilen auch etwas trailarme Tour. Die Landschaft hat dafür aber mehr als entschädigt. 
Die Neugrabenflöße gehören bei mir zur Kategorie "einmal und nie wieder"  und sollten nur mit starker Hinterbaudämpfung befahren werden ...

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (15. Oktober 2013)

*Du glaubst es nicht !!!*

2 Berichte innerhalb weniger Stunden. 
Ist die Zeit der Touren und Berichte - Abstinenz vorbei ?
Hast du genug von deinen Weibern auf Maledivien und ist dir die beginnende mitteleuropäische Kälte lieber ?
Darf deine ernannte Vertretung jetzt endlich pausieren ?

Fragen über Fragen ...

Bericht und Bilder nicht zu toppen, bist schon wieder voll drin 
MEHR !!!!

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (16. Oktober 2013)

Tanztee ist zurück aus der maledivischen Schwüle und Eintönigkeit mit einem sehr schönen Tourbericht und noch besseren Fotos. Freude! Außerdem hat er bewiesen, daß er den Biss noch hat, alte Kondition wiederzuerlangen.

Schöne Landschaft dort, ich habs im Frühjahr nicht wirklich geschafft, in die Ecke zu fahren (war mit kodak's Hoher Tour schon leicht überfordert). Aber da lockt's mich definitiv hin. Schon wegen der Wurzeltrails. (Fullies auf Touren sind übrigens was für Weicheier - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.)

Grüße,
CC.

*Du hast Dir jetzt nicht so einen Fahrradbuggy gekauft, oder? Fahrbericht?


----------



## tanztee (16. Oktober 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> *Du hast Dir jetzt nicht so einen Fahrradbuggy gekauft, oder? Fahrbericht?



Neeein! Tragetuch, Manduka, Kinderwagen und Chariot reichen fürs erste 

... und mangelnde Kondi wird durch Erhöhen der Schmerzgrenze ausgeglichen 

Ride on!

tanztee


----------



## CC. (16. Oktober 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## openstoker (16. Oktober 2013)

Da Th. hier letztens schon sein Fullface-Coming-Out hatte, kann ich es wohl wagen, diese Bilder von einer Wieselstein-Runde aus dem Jahre 2011 zu "veroeffentlichen": https://plus.google.com/photos/1137...ms/5630067145184237121?authkey=CJyG37nX8oXaUg

Wie man erkennt ging unser Weg entgegengesetzt von Tanztees Richtung, mit Variationen.
Mit dabei: der Phantom-Platten, lockerer Hinterbau und Flaschenhalter nach der Abfahrt nach Moldava, die Wurzeln auf dem Flossgraben nach der Sackgasse im Wald, schier endloser Asphaltweg von der Flaje-Talsperre zum Wieselstein, der Zaun, die Klettereinlage, das Boehmische Becken, der schoene Grobgeroellweg auf dem Kahleberg, zu schlechter Letzt der Verlust von Th.s Fahrradcomputer.

(Ich sehe gerade, http://www.pfadlinig.net/Tourentag-2013.412.0.html?&L=0/Mad-East-Enduro.192.0.html spricht vom "sanierten Flossgraben" - huch?)


----------



## tanztee (17. Oktober 2013)

openstoker schrieb:


> Da Th. hier letztens schon sein Fullface-Coming-Out hatte, kann ich es wohl wagen, diese Bilder von einer Wieselstein-Runde aus dem Jahre 2011 zu "veroeffentlichen": https://plus.google.com/photos/1137...ms/5630067145184237121?authkey=CJyG37nX8oXaUg



Na, ihr musstet ja noch zwei Gipfel draufsetzen 



openstoker schrieb:


> (Ich sehe gerade, http://www.pfadlinig.net/Tourentag-2013.412.0.html?&L=0/Mad-East-Enduro.192.0.html spricht vom "sanierten Flossgraben" - huch?)



  

Klares Jein 
Der größte Teil ist noch ordentlich hinterteilmalträtierend, nur einige sehr kurze Teilstücken sind saniert (Abflüsse, kleinere Brücken und Wegstücken). Es gibt eine durchgehende Beschilderung und teilweise sah der Weg von Gestrüpp und Büschen befreit aus.
Der Weg wird wohl immer verwurzelt  bleiben, sonst müsste man ja dezimeterdick Mineralgemisch auftragen oder in Größenordnungen Bäume roden (ohne Harvester ).

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (24. Oktober 2013)

Letzten Sonntag ergab sich spontan die Möglichkeit, für 2-3 Stunden im sächsischen Norden mal wieder 'n Stück Rad zu fahren.
Hier nun das Ergebnis:
Vorm Startpunkt Linz - das ist unweit der BAB13 Ausfahrt Schönborn - gings erstmal auf den Galgenberg.



Nichts besonderes, ich fahr dort aber gern mal lang (vielleicht weil die Berge nicht so hoch sind...).
Auf der Nordseite des Galgenbergs hatte ich schon mal ein Tälchen gesichtet, allerdings ohne Zufahrt. Das Kartenmaterial (Papier- wie auch elektronisch) schweigt sich aus... 
Ich fuhr oben ein paar mal hin und her ohne wiederum eine Zufahrt zu finden. Daher gings seitlich vorbei, um sich die Geschichte von unten mal anzusehen. 



Das Tälchen (namens "Langer Grund") hat die Form eines "Y" - der Weg im linken Ast endete an einer beeindruckende Konstruktion



(scheint auch andere "Typen" zu beeindrucken - siehe Kommentare zum Bild...)  
Der rechte Ast führte weiter hoch, ist aber je höher man kommt immer wegloser...



...müsste mal wieder freigeschnitten werden. Ich hatte aber keine Lust dazu, und orientierte mich wieder nördlich.
Der "Graf-zu-Münster-Steig" führte mich an lieblichen Teichen entlang





zur Finkenmühle. Weiter nach Kraußnitz und links weg über Nebensträßchen und durch Kleingärten auf den Kutschenberg



Höchster Berg Brandenburgs - gibt 'ne lustige Anekdote dazu (hatte ich schon mal wiedergegeben).
Ein schmaler Trail, unter dem Laub kaum zu finden...





...führte mich zur Kutschenberger Skihütte.
Ich probte schon mal den Einkehrschwung...



...leider war noch Sommerpause am Hang.




Auf dem Endmoränenrücken - mal in Sachsen, mal in Brandenburg - gings noch ein Stückchen westwärts, um dann links nach Blochwitz abzudrehen und am Nordrand des Raschützberges wieder nach Linz zu radeln. Dort schaute ich nochmal schnell nach den Resten des alten Wasserschlosses, um danach wieder die Heimreise anzutreten.



Fazit: Die kurze schöne Wetterphase an diesem Tag optimal genutzt, wenn die Sonne mal durchkam, war es ein herrliches herbstliches Farbspiel. 
Die Endmoränenketten von Ponickau Richtung Westen bis zum Heideberg finde ich immer wieder lohnend für einen Ausflug. 
Normalerweise ist man dort auch so ziemlich allein - letzten Sonntag zogen Pilzsucher nahezu schützenkettenartig durch die Wälder...die waren bestimmt amüsiert oder irretiert meines Selbstauslösertuns da im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (25. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie hat sich jetzt die Party in den Fotofred verlagert 

Dank @Th. gibts aber wieder mal Neuigkeiten vom nördlichsten Skihang Sachsens  

Meine Runde durchs Saubachtal taugt leider nicht für einen Tourenbericht, zumal ich auf den spannenden Trails an Betstein und Wilhelmsplatte nicht geknipst habe (fleissige SVTF-Leser erinnern sich sicher an meinen Wintertourbericht).

Da hab ich mal kurz die Knipsparty besucht 

Mein Grundlagentraining habe ich auch etwas intensiviert:





Man beachte:





... und das am Anfang der Saison 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (2. November 2013)

@ Th. 

In Anbetracht meiner derzeitigen, körperlichen Lage werde ich mich dir und deinen Medium-Runden zukünftig anschließen.
Feine Bilder und was es nicht alles gibt  !

@   tanztee 



> Irgendwie hat sich jetzt die Party in den Fotofred verlagert


 
Bleib ganz ruhig !
Ich habe noch 2 ...3 Sachen und dich und deinen Fred nicht vergessen.
Demnächst mehr !
Fein, dass du an der Kondition arbeitest. 
Wir hoffen, dass du im nächsten Jahr zu großen SVTF - Tour lädst  !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (2. November 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> @ Th.
> 
> In Anbetracht meiner derzeitigen, kÃ¶rperlichen Lage werde ich mich dir und deinen Medium-Runden zukÃ¼nftig anschlieÃen.
> 
> -firlie-



"Medium-Runden" - wenn du wÃ¼sstest wie fertig ich danach immer bin .
Die Freizeit gibt eben selten mehr her, und um mit HÃ¶chstgeschwindigkeit durch den Wald zu brettern, fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt der Ehrgeiz.
Da suche ich mir (fÃ¼r mich) lieber immer mal Neuland - es gibt immer wieder Interessantes. Und fÃ¼r euch nehme ich mir dann auch die Zeit ein paar Bilder zu knipsen.

So auch gestern. Der Familienplan sah einen Kurzbesuch bei Freunden in Jonsdorf vor - eine kurze Runde mit dem MTB am Nachmittag wurde genehmigt.
Das Wetter war allerdings alles andere als verlockend, auf der Anfahrt war auÃer einer dicken finsteren Wolkenschicht nichts vom Zittauer Gebirge zu sehen - nur ganz rechts schummelten sich Weberberg und der Tannenberg durchs GewÃ¶lk.

Folglich steuerte ich zunÃ¤chst die Waltersdorfer Wache an, umfuhr die Lausche auf tschechischer Seite und kÃ¤mpfte mich auf dem Lauschkamm voran. Der Wind war stÃ¼rmisch bÃ¶ig, die aufliegenden Wolken machten alles glitschig. Hin und wieder schien der Nebelniesel in richtigen Regen Ã¼berzugehen. Bei vielleicht 5Â°C hatte ich bald keine Lust mehr.
So verwarf ich den Tannenberg als Ziel (wÃ¤re zeitlich ohnehin knapp gewesen), auch das Ausweichziel Finkenkoppe hob ich mir fÃ¼r spÃ¤ter auf - ich drehte rechts weg um den KozÃ­ hÅbet (ZiegenrÃ¼cken) herum Richtung DolnÃ­ PodluÂÃ­ (Niedergrund).
Der blau markierte Weg war dann doch vÃ¶llig anders als ich es mir vorgestellt hatte...
Anfangs war ganz frisch loser grober Schotter aufgebracht, spÃ¤ter darauf (ebenfalls ganz frisch - noch ohne eine Spur) das Obermaterial. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich ohne in irgendeiner Form verdichtet worden zu sein.... GlÃ¼cklichweise endete diese Passage nach einem Kilometer an einem Wendeplatz, wo ein paar Bauarbeiter mit LKW, Radlader und Walze ihr sicher verdientes Pivo tranken. 
Die nachfolgende Abfahrt auf dem kaum sichtbarem Weg





erforderte erhÃ¶hte Aufmerksamkeit und lieÃ sich (aus VernunftsgrÃ¼nden) nur in Schrittgeschwindigkeit absolvieren...
Unter dem Laub, wo man nie wusste wie tief das ist...







_(man achte aufs Hinterrad)_

...verbarg sich in unregelmÃ¤Ãigen AbstÃ¤nden einfach alles: AusspÃ¼lungen mit und ohne Matsch, grobes GerÃ¶ll, Ãste aller GrÃ¶Ãen, BaumstÃ¼mpfe (uups da war ich gar nicht mehr richtig auf dem Weg...)
Insgesamt ein Rumgeeier kurz vorm finalen Grounder...
So war ich recht froh als ich im Tal ankam, und nicht nur das Schaltauge noch heil war.
Auf dem Weiterweg nach Waltersdorf blies mir der Wind dann wieder mit voller Kraft entgegen - ist das jetzt schon Winter?




_(rechts in den Wolken verbirgt sich die Lausche)_ 

In Waltersdorf schwenkte ich nochmal links zum Butterberg, wo im Windschatten Tea-Time angesagt war




_(das FlÃ¤schchen wird wohl jetzt wieder zur StandardausrÃ¼stung gehÃ¶ren)_

Der Blick nach Norden war nun auch nicht gerade spektakulÃ¤r - ein StÃ¼ck weiter nach SÃ¼den dagegen eher einschÃ¼chternd:





Dort oben in die Einschartung zur Waltersdorfer Wache musste, bzw. wollte ich wieder. Dumm nur, dass genau von da mir der Wind mit voller Kraft entgegenblieÃ, und wers kennt weiÃ, dass die StraÃe dort hinauf auch ganz nette Steigungsprozente aufweist...

FÃ¼r den StreÃ wollte ich mich aber noch mal belohnen und obgleich die Zeit schon fortgeschritten war (die Familie wartete sicher bereits) bog ich in den Cottaweg ein. Und allein dafÃ¼r hat sich die ganze Schinderei gelohnt...














Alles in allem wieder nur 'ne 20km Runde - aber dieses Mal war ich wirklich kaputt...
-----------------------------------------
 @firlie
Ich fahre auch einen (etwas Ã¤lteren) Alpina Mythos...mit exakt der gleichen Blendenform  
Nach meinen Erfahrungen im Laub und deines Berichtes...verdammt, das kann ins Auge gehen - nachdenkenswert...
_(Gute Besserung auch von mir)_


----------



## firlie (3. November 2013)

> Die nachfolgende Abfahrt auf dem kaum sichtbarem Weg....
> Unter dem Laub, wo man nie wusste wie tief das ist...
> ...verbarg sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach alles: Ausspülungen mit und ohne Matsch, grobes Geröll, Äste aller Größen, Baumstümpfe


 
Eben! Genau so war´s gewesen bei mir und bums, eh ich mich versah, da lag ich schon und die Suppe lief und lief ...



> ...zur Waltersdorfer Wache  .... und wers kennt weiß, dass die Straße dort hinauf auch ganz nette Steigungsprozente aufweist...


 
Oh yeah  !!!



> mit exakt der gleichen Blendenform
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen im Laub und deines Berichtes...verdammt, *das kann ins Auge gehen*


 
Hätte auch können ...vielleicht hatte ich noch Glück im Unglück !
Aber denk mal über die Visier-Problematik nach. Sicherlich kann einem auch der berühmte Dachziegel vorm eigenen Haus auf den Kopf fallen ...jedenfalls sind für mich die abnehmbaren Blenden ab jetzt TABU !

------------------------------------

Feiner Bericht, da kommt bei einem der nicht fahren darf, der Neid -auch wenn das Wetter nicht so dolle war- !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## ore-mountain (3. November 2013)

Tach auch,

nun will ich auch mal wieder!

Wir haben das schöne Wetter am Donnerstag genutzt und eine Runde im benachbarten Fichtelgebirge gedreht. Zwar nur eine Autostunde entfernt, sind wir aber dort viel zu selten!
Die Planung lautete:
Fleckl -> Ochsenkopf -> Weißmainfelsen -> Haberstein -> Schneeberg -> Nußhardt -> Seehaus -> Fichtelsee -> Ochsenkopf -> Fleckl
Eine eher entspannte Runde mit 30km und 1000hm.

Start war am Sporthotel Fleckl, für das ich noch einen Übernachtungsgutschein hatte.







Dann ging es hoch zum Ochsenkopf mit schönem Ausblick auf das nächse Ziel, dem Schneeberg.






Vom Oko runter ging es den M-Weg in Richtung Weißmainfelsen.











Weiter ins Tal ging es den traumhaft schönen Götheweg.






Der verspricht sogar am Ende noch etwas Airtime.






Unten angekommen ging es dann hoch zum Schneeberg. Im Tal hing teilweise noch der Frost.






Vorbei kommt man am Haberstein. Eine rießige Steinwüste.






Ober am Schneeberg angekommen, sieht man das Backöflein, einen alten Aussichtsturm.






Runter ging es dann in Richtung Nußhardt auf stellenweise richtig Verblockte Trails. Direkt am Nußhardt würde ich sogar auf S4 schätzen, mindestens S3.






Der Nußhardt selbst enschädigt dann mit schönem Blick auf Oko und Schneeberg.






Weiter runter ging es dann den H-Weg über Seehaus in Richtung Fichtelsee. Wieder es traumhaft geiler Trail!!!






Unter kommt man dann am Fichtelsee vorbei.






Dann ging es wieder hoch zum Oko. Langsam kommt auch Dämmerungsstimmung auf.






Zu guter letzt ging es vom Oko über den offiziellen DH runter.






So, das wars...


----------



## tanztee (3. November 2013)

@_ore-mountain_ :  
Mountainbiken wie es sein soll!!!

Ich traue mich fast nicht, Dich mit* den* Bildern vom "letzer-Beitrag-Platz" zu stossen, aber bei mir hat sozusagen jetzt erst die Saison richtig angefangen 

Für fast drei (Ja! DREI!) Tage konnte ich mich loseisen und habe den Rucksack gepackt um mich in den Lausitzer Bergen / Luzicke Hory rumzutreiben. 
Auf gehts zur 

*Tour zwischen Tannenberg und Lausche*

Aus logistischen Gründen (musste ein Kind zu Opas Garten bringen) beginnt die Tour nachmittags in Mönchswalde und so fahre ich über Berge um den Mönchswalder herum Richtung Spreeradweg. Die Heimat:





Der Blick schweift über Thromberg ... Czorneboh ... aber erstmal will ich Meter machen und fahre zum Sohländer Stausee. Kaffe & Kuchen werden durch Sonnen- und Wasserspiele garniert:





Gestärkt rolle ich über die Grenze und bunkere erstmal regionaltypische Lebensmittel 





Über eine ausgewiesene Radroute (Cyklotrasa 211,) die ich aber erst auf den zweiten Blick finde, geht es nach Schluckenau. Hier muss ja mal "Fleisch am Knochen" gewesen sein, wenn man sich so die Häuser anschaut:





Ein schmales Sträßchen führt mich nach Kunratice und so langsam wird es dämmerig.





Jetzt gleise ich auf den roten Wanderweg auf und kurbel Richtung Pirsken / Hrazeny, den dominierenden Berg in dieser Gegend. Der Weg erweist sich wieder einmal als markiertes Stück Wiese  und die verfallende Feriensiedlung am Gipfelfuß verstärkt noch den Eindruck von Verlassenheit und Einsamkeit. 
Dämmerung senkt sich übers Land, ein letzter Blick auf die Landschaft:



 

Die Kamerautomatik hat hier ganze Arbeit geleistet, tatsächlich suche ich jetzt im letzten Büchsenlicht nach dem gedachten Trail. Ich finde nach längerer Suche wieder einen Baum mit Markierung und muss nun mein Licht einschalten:





Im Wald gibt es wieder erkennbare Wege und so erreiche ich über eine ganz nette Wiesenabfahrt (_mit_ Pfadspur!) Zeidler /Brtniky.
Der Plan ist nun, über einen grün markierten Wanderweg das Große Preußenlager zwecks Nächtigung zu erreichen. Wenn man denn im Dunkeln die markierte Wiese erkennen würde!

Letztlich finde ich wieder einen markierten Baum, welcher auf den zur Begehung vorgesehenen Wiesenabschnitt hinweist. Bald folgt ein echter Waldweg und ich erreiche Sternberk. 

Ab jetzt stellt das Befahren mit laut- und abgaslosen Fahrrädern der breiten, mit deutlichen Autospuren versehenen Waldwege einen schweren Eingriff in das ökologischen Gleichgewicht einer hochsensiblen Landschaft dar und so schiebe ich mein Rad - ab da, wo ein echter Wanderweg abzweigt. 

Ich trage die letzten Meter und bin am Preußenlager angelangt. Jetzt kann ich den Rucksack absetzen und auspacken. 





Ein tschechisches "Blechbrötchen", ein Hörnchen und zwei Portionen heißer Nudelbecher später bette ich meine müden Glieder auf der Isomatte und genieße die unglaubliche Stille. 

So zeitig wie heute bin ich lange nicht mehr eingeschlafen, aber morgen soll es ja erst so richtig losgehen ...

*Fortsetzung folgt!!*


----------



## mathijsen (3. November 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


> Über eine ausgewiesene Radroute (Cyklotrasa 211,) die ich aber erst auf den zweiten Blick finde, geht es nach Schluckenau. Hier muss ja mal "Fleisch am Knochen" gewesen sein, wenn man sich so die Häuser anschaut:


Auf jeden Fall! Die Böhmische Lausitz bis hinunter nach Ceska Lipa war vor dem 1. Weltkrieg die industrialisierteste Region des gesamten Habsburger-Reiches!


----------



## CC. (3. November 2013)

@ore-mountain: Fichtelgebirge ist toll. Mit Eurer Tour habt Ihr nochmal alles aus dem Herbst rausgequetscht. Beneide ich Euch drum.
Tolle Bilder, hübscher Text dazu
:thumbup:


Bei @tanztee ist der Frühling ausgebrochen. Oder läuft da jemandem die Zeit davon?
Wenn schon am ersten Tag im survival mode operiert wird, bin ich auf die Nächsten gespannt 


Was macht eigentlich das Hinterrad von @Th.? 
Keine Klagen, sondern Bilder (im Foto-Fred) - das läßt hoffen!


----------



## Th. (3. November 2013)

@_ore-mountain_, genial - wobei deine "traumhaften" Trails für mich wahrscheinlich eher Tragepassagen wären. Und wenn dann noch von S3-S4 die Rede ist, winke ich gleich ab. 
So werde ich nächstes Jahr im Sommer wohl wieder das leichte Schwarze nach Rodenzenreuth mitnehmen 

Saustarke Bilder - saustarke Region 
 @_tanztee_, ich glaube es nicht...da hört man nahezu ein Jahr nichts von dir, und dann startest du bei so einer Wetterprognose so 'ne Tour, inkl. Freibiwak! Daran bin ich Weichei selbst im Sommer gescheitert...
Fehlt nur noch, dass du der Biker warst, den ich am Freitag durch den lichten Wald sich von Dolni Podluzi Richtung Lauschekamm auf dem Forstweg sich hochkämpfen sah, während ich mich in der "Wanderwegabkürzung"  im Laub mühte...
Bin ich gespannt auf die Fortsetzung...:zappel:
 @_CC._ Hinterrad ist momentan unauffällig - habe bei Neumond im Kerzenschein mit Verschrottung gedroht. 
Funktioniert.
Livecam hat dummerweise just in dem Moment gestreikt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (4. November 2013)

@ ore-mountain 

*Fette Bilder*  *! *
Sieht nach viel und noch mehr Fun aus .

@ tanztee

Jetze wird aber wirklich mal ne Erklärung fällig!
Haste nun ein Jahr rabottet und nimmst jetzt deinen Jahresurlaub ?
Wie machst du das mit deinen "Weibern"  
Ich würde mir mit nem Blumenstrauß oder paar saftigen Birnen keine *3* (!!!) Tage erkämpfen können.

Das viele Zeugs ist schon erstaunlich, wie hast du das transportiert:






Erbitte Antwort !

-----------------------------

Auch ganz viel Zappel....Zappel

-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (4. November 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Jetze wird aber wirklich mal ne Erklärung fällig!



Tja, wie soll ich das erklären ... im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum hat sich eben kurzfristig eine Lücke aufgetan ... aber weiter im Text:
*
Tag #2 der Lausitzer-Berge-Tour*

Nach einer Nacht hart an der Komfortgrenze des Schlafsacks schmeicheln die ersten Sonnenstrahlen den Felsüberhang:
*Wärme! Licht!!*





Ein Kaffe, gekocht aus den letzten Schlucken der Trinkblase und ein Riegel geben mir Starthilfe für den Tag. 
Die unglaubliche Stille in diesem abgelegenen Teil des Elbsandsteingebirges wird nun durch Rascheln und Packen meinerseit unterbrochen.
Das alles muss in meinen Rucksack:





Die Tüte im Überhang soll ausgehungerte Bilche ausbremsen, da ist mein Futter drin. Mit gepacktem Rucksack trage und schiebe ich erstmal das Rad bis zum Abzweig zur alten Zeidler Burg, die ich zu Fuß besuche. 
Partie am Weg:





Die Sonne erfreut das Herz und ich fahre dann nach einem _nicht_ gefahrenen Downhill auf offizieller Route zur Touristenbrücke. 





Mein Wachheitsgrad steigert sich enorm durch Gesichtswaschung und Zähneputzung 
(Jaaaa, ich habe keine üblen Seifenlaugen direkt ins Wasser eingeleitet, Ehrenwort!!)

Durch das einsame Khaatal kurbel ich entspannt, bis mein GPS mir linkerhand die Feengrotte anzeigt. Die ist nur mäßig erregend, vor allem, wenn man schon mal in seinem vorigen Leben in richtigen Höhlen zugange war. 

Auch der Weinkeller ist wohl nur im Frühjahr interessant, wenn die namensgebenden Eisformationen zu beobachten sind. Ganz fotogen jedoch der die Kirnitzsch überbrückende Blocktrümmertunnel:





Weiter geht es mit einer kleinen Abkürzung - ich verlasse gerade den Nationalpark - nach Khaa und da rinnt lebensspendendes Nass am Straßenrand aus einem Brunnen. Jubel! Ich befülle eine Flasche und die Trinkblase, was sich aufgrund der eher geringen Schüttung des Borns als sehr kontemplative Tätigkeit herausstellt.





Hier lüfte ich auch einen Teil meines Transportgeheimnisses, rechts sehr ihr meinen 40-l-Rucksack Marke Eigenbau, mit einem Eigengewicht von ca. 400 Gramm 
Die Stichworte "Make Your Own Gear" (MYOG) und Ultralight (UL) mögen an der Stelle genügen, wobei ich erst meine zweite "UL-Tour" absolviere und die Sache als inspirative Quelle, jedoch nicht als Dogma ansehe. 

Streng genommen ist das nichts neues, mein Tourenbuch aus grauer Vor-Internet-Zeiten (also so kurz nach den napoelonischen Befreiungskriegen ) verzeichnet eine Oktobertour mit Radfahrt an den Fuß der Lausche, Zugfahrt nach Tanvald, Wanderung über Schwarzbrunn und Jeschken und Rückfahrt mit Rad und Zug via Zittau nach DD, alles Gepäck in meinem damaligen tschechischen Kletterrucksack - auch schon reduziert, ohne etwas von UL zu ahnen ... )

Zurück zur Tour: 





Der Morgen ist noch frisch ... lokaltypische Häuser säumen den Straßenrand (die SAT-Schüssel denken wir uns jetzt mal weg).





Typisch für den böhmischen Umgebindehausstil sind die markanten weißen Mörtelfugen im Blockhausteil. Wer genau hinsieht, entdeckt auch die außen (!) angebrachten Sommerfenster, welche früher tatsächlich zwecks Materialschonung im Sommer entfernt wurden. 

Bald verlasse ich die Straße und gelange über einen unmarkierten Waldweg nach Doubice (Daubitz). Weiter mit grüner Markierung, an aufwändig gestalteten Lehrtafeln von "Köglers Naturlehrpfad" vorbei, gelange ich zu einer schon kräftiger plätschernden Quelle unweit der "Misska Kaple". 

Eine Bank lässt mich bequem Rasten und schon kocht das Kaffeewasser:





Eine Titan-Topftasse und das nur einige Gramm wiegende MYOG-Kocher-Setup helfen auch hier die Rucksacklast erträglich zu gestalten.

Zeit für ein zweites, kräftigendes Frühstück:





Kaffe (Doppelportion), Vollwert-Kakao-Bananen-Vollkornfrühstücksbrei mit Trockenfrüchten sowie regionale Lebensmittel ermuntern nachhaltig die Lebensgeister 

Derart gestärkt rolle ich nach Rybniste (Teichstädt?) herunter und erfreue mich am Spiel der Herbstsonne in teichtypischer Vegetation.





Via Cyklotrasa 211 nähere ich mich langsam dem Tannenberg-Areal. Orientierung kein Problem:





Wie man rasch und unschwer erkennt, kommt nur die Cyklotrasa 3013 in Frage, logo oder 

Die lange Meile erweist sich als gar nicht soo lang und da ist er, also er (der Tannenberg) und er (der tanztee):





Ja, @_firlie_  in dem grünen Ding ist alles drin! Das ist das Transportgeheimnis (und das man den kuschelwarm-dickflauschigen Pullover zu Hause gelassen hat, weil man macht ja "UL" und hat dann die ganze Nacht Zeit, Tiernamen für sich auszudenken )

Über einen weiteren markierungslosen Waldweg geht es Richtung Tannenberg-Gipfel, doch schon auf halber Höhe begeistert die Aussicht Richtung Kleis / Klic:





Jetzt geht es ans Eingemachte: Zunächst den grünmarkierten Weg benutzend, biege ich in den rotmarkierten Weg ein, welcher später sogar asphaltiert ist. Bei Rampen bis maximal 25% ist man sogar als Mountainbiker über diese rollwiederstandsvermindernde Belagart nicht unerfreut. 

Das Grundlagentraining hat sich gelohnt, und gleich zu Saisonbeginn fahre ich sogar komplett hoch:





Geschafft! 

Ich bin oben und besteige gleich mal diesen Turm:





... mit _dieser_ Aussicht ...





... und danach dieser Stärkung   





Da die Bedienung mich irgendwie vergessen hatte und ich quasi "erneut" bestellen musste (und zwischendurch sogar auf dem Turm war) ist der Appetit entsprechend hoch.

Eine Familie versucht sich am Hochseilgarten, man kann Monster-Roller ausleihen, ... jeder versucht auch hier sich so eine Existenz zu schaffen. Zum Glück gibt es noch sehr viele ruhige Ecken und so stört die kommerzielle Bespaßung nicht weiter.

Nach dieser ausführlichen Gipfelrast lockt der Downhill. Die Skipiste direkt am Turm beginnend ist mir heute mit Gepäck und ohne Schoner nicht ganz geheur, so geht es erstmal den Asphaltaufstieg ein Stück zurück bis zu einer Art halben Rundweg, welcher zu einem unschweren Wiesen-DH überleitet. 

Nachdem ich alle Wanderer, die ihr Essen vor mir schon gemampft hatten, wieder eingeholt habe , strebe ich zum Tollenstein / Tolstejn.





Dort gibt es einen gepflegten Kaffe (der kam superschnell!) und - wie auf dem Tannenberg - für 15 Kronen das drehkreuzgesicherte Gipfelglück.

Wieder zurück am Bike, führt meine spontan geplante Route Richtung Schöber. 

Ein Blick zurück zum Tannenberg:





Knapp unterhalb des Schöber entwickelt sich die Tour zum "Sundowner", wie unsere "neugierigen" Freunde aus Übersee sagen würden.





Am Schöber eine Überraschung: Der Kammweg ist wieder da! Diesmal sogar in drei Varianten: Für Wanderer, Radfahrer und Skifahrer. Weitere Informationen sind derzeit noch nicht zu bekommen, aber dank EU-FöMi glänzt und blitzt diese Infotafel im letzten Abendlicht.





Irgendwo an der Lausche will ich mein zweites Open-Air-Quartier beziehen und zwecks Vorankommen wähle ich diese "Road to Nowhere":





Im Dunkeln kurbel ich die Cyklotrasa 3061 zu einer Ansammlung Hütten unterhalb der Lausche hoch und bin auch bald am Grenzübergang bei Waltersdorf. 

So sieht es da aus und ich habe immer noch kein schützendes Dach gefunden:





Ich trete erneut einen steilen Anstieg hinauf, in der Hoffnung, irgendwo im Umfeld der Lausche ein Hüttchen zu finden. Fast will ich die Suche aufgeben und bin schon in den Downhill eingebogen, der mich zu einer mir bekannten Hütte in der Nähe der Sängerhöhe bringen soll (damals, ihr wißt ...), als ich erfreulicherweise reichlich hundert Meter nach dem Verlassen des Kammweges einen ganz passablen Unterschlupf finde. 

Hier kann ich mich einrichten, es befinden sich sogar etliche Nägel zum Verstauen meines "Outdoor-Gears" in den Balken.

Bald gibt es warmes Futter!





Unglaublich, wie gut so ein Dosenkocher samt selbstgebautem Topfstand funktioniert. In 8 Minuten kocht ein knapper halber Liter Wasser und erneut finden zwei Portionen heißer Becher seinen Weg in den hungrigen Biker-Magen.

Zwischen Bank und Tisch quetsche ich mich mit meiner Isomatte und das letzte was ich vor den Einschlafen sehe, ist der Sternenhimmel in der Türöffnung ...


_Fortsetzung folgt: Lausche, Kammweg und ab nach Hause am nächsten Tag!_

ride on! 

Tanztee


----------



## CC. (4. November 2013)

Boofennacht, Sandstein, Esbitkocher, Morgentee aus Quellwasser.... ich kann es bis hierher riechen und fühlen. Ich beneide Dich sehr um dieses Erlebnis *seufz
Und Radeln in dieser Landschaft mit diesen Panoramen, zu dieser (hoffentlich Pappnasen-freien) Jahreszeit: ein Traum.

Jetzt muß ich Deinem Bericht noch nachspüren und dann geht das Gezappel wegen dem Rest wohl wieder los...

:thumbup:
CC.

Laß uns doch auch an Deinen Tiernamen teilhaben


----------



## ore-mountain (4. November 2013)

Also wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, muss ich wohl nächstes Jahr auch mal die Lausitzer Berge unter die Stollen nehmen. Richtig gute Landschaft und Bilder 

Da bin ich ja auf den nächsten Teil gespannt ...


----------



## tanztee (5. November 2013)

Das Ende naht (meiner Tour)!

*Tag #3 der Lausitzer-Berger-Tour*

Wäre @_firlie_ mitgewesen, der hätte nun seine helle Freude gehabt: ich stelle den Wecker auf 5 Uhr, da heute Heimreise angesagt ist und ich noch meine Tochter einsammeln muss. 

Hier oben auf dem Kamm ist es wirklich frisch, und ich lerne ganz schnell, wie man im Sitzen Kaffee trinkt, ohne sich aus dem Schlafsack rauszupellen. 

In aller Herrgottsfrühe kann ich mir erstmal meine Behausung betrachten:





Mit wirklich allen Sachen am Leibe, die ich mithabe, nehme ich den Lauscheanstieg in Angriff. Fürs Kurbeln ist es irgendwie noch zu früh, also schiebe ich meistenteils den Anstieg hoch.  Die wenigen Fahrmeter habe ich mit dem rutschigen Laub zu kämpfen, da kommen selbst meine teuren inländischen Contipneus an ihre Grenzen.

Morgenstimmung:





Auf dem Lauschegipfel erwartet mich ein Naturschauspiel, was ich sonst eher aus den Alpen kenne: eine dicke böhmische Nebelsuppe schiebt sich über den Kamm gen Norden.





Die Spitze des Tannenberges ist auszumachen, und über der Nebelschicht könnte man Sonnenstrahlen genießen, aber da fehlen der Lausche doch ein paar Meterchen über NN:





Ganz am rechten Bildrand beginnt der Trail. Warum habe ich eigentlich nur hervorragend belüftete Sommerhandschuhe mit 





Ein schöner Trail zieht sich in Serpentinen gen Süden die Lausche hinab, trotz der Laubschicht gut zu fahren. 





Die S3-Bewertung von openstreetmap finde ich arg übertrieben, man kann alle Serpentinen fahren und allenfalls loses Geröll verlangt etwas Aufmerksamkeit. 

Weiter geht es auf dem Kammweg, wo ein genialer Abschnitt mal echtes Mountainbikefeeling hervorruft. Der Trail über Absätze und griffige Felsstufen machen richtig Fahrspaß und ich kann den Flow unmöglich durch Fotohalte unterbrechen. 
Aber auch zwischendurch wird der dann wieder unschwere Kammweg durch eine Felsstufe aufgelockert:





Eine als anspruchsvoll deklarierte Tour habe ich mir vom Outdoorland-Portal zwecks Inspiration auf GPS geladen. Tatsächlich folge ich nun der Empfehlung, so dass es ab Abzweig Schwarzes Tor nach einem Stück asphaltiertem Forstweg rechs in einen schönen Trail abgeht.

Der entpuppt sich als echter Trailtipp, es geht immer locker bergab und der Fahrspaß wird durch Wurzelabsätze gefördert. Kurz vor der letzten Abfahrt, nach einem kurzen Gegenanstieg:





Da jauchzt des Bikers Herz! - jedenfalls, bis es Pfffft macht und sich am Hinterteil ein schwammiges Gefühl einstellt.





Nachdem das Loch geflickt ist, entdecke ich noch ein zweites. Irgendwie hatte ich mir voller Fahr-Flow unbemerkt einen Snakebite eingehandelt 

In Lesne angekommen, holt mich die verkehrsreiche Hauptstraße wieder zurück in die Zivilisation. Über Sankt Georgenthal / Jiretin pod Jedlovou gelange ich zur Cyklotrasa 3013 und lasse die Berge langsam hinter mir.

So rolle ich über schmale Straßen und Wege gen Heimat.  
Ja, auch im Ausland scheut man weder Zeit noch Mühe, um Baustellen perfekt abzusichern:





Immer wieder schweift der Blick zurück zum Tannenberg und Tollenstein:





Ein früher als "Böhmischer Schnellroster" bekanntes Fahrzeug hat sich hier am Wegesrand erstaunlich lange der Oxydation widersetzt.





So gelange ich zur Kirnitzschquelle und kann mich erfrischen.





Eigentlich sind es ja drei Quellen, aber nur eine zeigt namhaften Wasserausstoss. Nach einigen Minuten ist Schönlinde / Krasna Lipa erreicht. Der zentrale Platz hat sich herausgeputzt:





Schnell finde ich auch Stärkung unter niedrigen Balkendecken. Ein gediegenes Käffchen in historischem Ambiente stärkt mich für die längste Etappe meiner Herbsttour.





Der böhmische Barista hat einen guten Job gemacht und so rolle ich entspannt weiter übers Land:





Aus Zeitgründen will ich stur der Cyklotrasa 211 bis zur Grenze folgen, aber kurz vor Schluckenau lockt doch noch ein Tälchen mit Trailchen:





In Schluckenau geht es wieder auf den selben Wegen zurück zur Grenze, welche sich unübersehbar ankündigt:





Dem Spreeradweg kann ich, in Umgehung eines Anstiegs, noch einen letzten Trail abgewinnen und folge in Schirgiswalde dem grün markierten Wanderweg.





Jetzt beginnt die Druchhalteetappe, über Berge gelange ich zurück zur Familie und kann mich bei Kaffee und frisch gebackenen Waffeln erholen. 

Danach folgt die Rückreise, ich ohne Gepäck mit Rad, Kind im Opa-Auto zum Bahnhof und mit Verspätung, Umsteigen und Schienenersatzverkehr ab Klotzsche gelangen wir auch irgendwann wieder nach Dresden.

Das ist schon komisch: da schaut man verstohlen um sich nach so einer Tour und fragt sich:

_Was mach ich eigentlich hier_


*Fazit:*

Ich denke, die Bilder und der Bericht sprechen für sich! Die Tour hat, so wie ich sie angegangen bin, jedenfalls gut "funktioniert" und die gemachten Erfahrungen fliessen sicher in eine nächste Tour irgendwann mal mit ein.

Genauso kommen einem ja immer auf der Tour weitere Tourenideen, da ist jedenfalls noch eine Menge Holz in der Gegend.

Die Etappen waren zweimal um die 30 km, am letzen Tag kamen dann insgesamt 50 zusammen - mehr hätte es dann aber auch nicht sein dürfen.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (5. November 2013)

Da hat sich das Gezappel seit gestern doch gelohnt! Großes Kino mit tollen Eindrücken und ein bißchen Neid...
Und ich kann mir Dein verdutztes Gedicht gut vorstellen nach 3 Tagen "draußen" und das nach der langen Abstinenz. 
Ist das jetzt der Gewaltritt zurück ins normale Fahrradleben?

Wie viel Kilos UL hast Du denn jetzt mitgehabt? Außer Schneeschaufel müßtest Du doch eigentlich Wintergepäck mitgehabt haben. Wobei...wenn schon der warme Pullover gefehlt hat 


Tolle Idee, toller Bericht, tolle Bilder - auch noch mit Selbstauslöser, tolle Stimmung.
Danke für's Mitnehmen, 
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (5. November 2013)

Grandiose Tour...und wettertechnisch perfekt getimet.
Ich war ja 4-5 Stunden nach dir auf dem Lauschekamm, "griffige Felsstufen" gab es da eigentlich nicht mehr und die von dir abgelichteten Wurzelpassagen waren hundeglatt.
BTW - wie kommt man auf die Idee am 1.11. mit Sommerhandschuhen anzutreten...?
Was hast du eigentlich zwischen 05:00 (Weckerklingeln) und 07:42 (Hüttenbild) gemacht? Oder ist dein Foto noch auf Sommerzeit geeicht? (Vermute ich mal...Lausche sunrise 08:15 - ca.07:00 Uhr sagen die Sterndeuter...)
Glückwunsch und vorallem maximaler Respekt zur Tour - mit so'ner Kiepe auf dem Buckel (ultralight hin oder her) will ich nicht mehr fahren. Mein Versuch im Sommer hat mir gereicht. Nicht mein Ding - so schön wie die Booferei ist.

Dickes 

(...ich muss es mir gleich noch mal im Ganzen durchlesen...)


----------



## cmi (5. November 2013)

großes tennis die tour, die bilder, die beschreibung


----------



## firlie (6. November 2013)

Das war sie also, die große, finale, alles in den Schatten stellende Tour, kurz vor dem ersten Schnee !
Wie immer hast du uns vorher im Dunkeln gelassen, bezüglich deiner Pläne, oder war Th. eingeweiht und hat im Sommer für dich schon mal getestet .
Wir sind nun auf jeden Fall schlauer, was deine SVTF-Abstinenz anbelangt. Du hast dir in mühevoller Kleinarbeit einen XXXL -UL - To(u)rnister geschneidert und bist mit dem sperrigen Ding diese Steigung hochgefahren ?






Nachdem wir auf der "Bärensteintour" an fast jeder zweiten Steigung auf dich warten mussten, ist das zu deinen neuerlichen Uphills eine mächtige Steigerung !
*Chapeau* 

Zu Schreibe und Bilder ist alles gesagt.
Typisch tanztee - Chefchen.
Ich füge hier aber trotzdem die max. Punktezahl von  ein
und erweitere diese um  für die herrlichen Bilder, die leider nicht in firlie - freundlichen -Maßen eingebunden sind !
Ich weiß warum, du musst das auch nicht ändern (schon wegen der "armen" Wahlbayern ), aber schade ist`s trotzdem - du kennst ja meine Meinung!

Ja ... und es ist schon erstaunlich, wie du plötzlich wieder hier im Fred erscheinst und solch Top-Leistung ablieferst. 
Wir sind also gespannt, auf Weiteres !

-------------------------

Nun bist du uns noch das Gesamtgewicht (incl. Inhalt) deines Tornisters schuldig. CC. hatte ja schon gefragt.
Außerdem interessiert mich wie auch Th., wie sich´s mit dem Ding fährt.
Bitte ehrlich sein !

Dein Juniorchef
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (6. November 2013)

Hallo,
echt geile Tour 
toll geschrieben und bei dem Wetter so was durchzuziehen Hut ab.


> Lausche ==> Die S3-Bewertung von openstreetmap finde ich arg übertrieben, man kann alle Serpentinen fahren und allenfalls loses Geröll verlangt etwas Aufmerksamkeit.


Ja hat wer geändert früher war es mal als S2 gemappt wäre das OK wenn ja Info und ich setze das wieder zurück.

Ansonsten weiter so. 

Der Physioterrorist hat mal im Sommer so eine Tour auf dem EB Weg gemacht wer Lust hat kann sich das ja mal im Winter zu Gemüte führen fand das damals lesenswert. Gepäck hatte Er allerdings bedeutend weniger zu schleppen. 

So schöne Woche noch, Gruß


----------



## CC. (6. November 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Der Physioterrorist hat mal im Sommer so eine Tour auf dem EB Weg gemacht wer Lust hat kann sich das ja mal im Winter zu Gemüte führen fand das damals lesenswert. Gepäck hatte Er allerdings bedeutend weniger zu schleppen. /quote]
> 
> Gut, daß Du ihn hier nochmal anführst. Er soll in Frieden ruhen. Seine Berichte haben mich ziemlich fasziniert.


----------



## CC. (6. November 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Nun bist du uns noch das Gesamtgewicht (incl. Inhalt) deines Tornisters schuldig.



Auf diesem Foto sieht man schön, was er in seinem "selbärgebasdeldn Gämbingbeudel" drin hatte:





Für UL ist eine Plane + beschichtete Matte + Luftmatratze (!) eigentlich drei Komfortklassen zu hoch, zumal das Zeug ja nicht nur Platz kostet, sondern auch Gewicht mitbringt. FrühorhammersoneumodschesZeuchochnigehabd 
Aber alternativ(los) hat er ja dafür seinen Pullover zu Hause gelassen. 

Ich vermute mal, daß der Rucksack an sich bei dem weichen Inhalt nicht schlecht zu tragen ist. Nur der fehlende Brustgurt würde mir beim "Arbeiten" auf dem Rad fehlen.
Der oberschlaue CC. ist letztes Jahr mit trailfähigem Gepäckträger und Mini-Rucksack unterwegs gewesen und hat dann _hinterher_ über Brutto und Netto nachgedacht. Seitdem ist er ganz ohne Gepäck unterwegs


----------



## AlterSachse (6. November 2013)

cc. schrieb:


> gut, daß du ihn hier nochmal anführst. Er soll in frieden ruhen. Seine berichte haben mich ziemlich fasziniert.



CC. ==> Wie meinste das? 
Hab mich doch Anfang Juli mit Ihm noch per Mail unterhalten wegen einer Tour um Bad Liebenstein herum, viel dann aber wegen Hitze aus.


----------



## titzy (6. November 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> CC. ==> Wie meinste das?
> Hab mich doch Anfang Juli mit Ihm noch per Mail unterhalten wegen einer Tour um Bad Liebenstein herum, viel dann aber wegen Hitze aus.



Für all die ihn kannten und es noch nicht mitbekommen haben, gibts von mir dazu mal noch eine paar Links: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10988541&postcount=2591 und sein Nachruf beim IBC.

RIP Uwe.


----------



## AlterSachse (6. November 2013)

THX für die Info, hab das nicht gewusst.
Schade um eine dufte Type, seine Berichte und Touren waren immer etwas außergewöhnliches.


----------



## firlie (6. November 2013)

Da wird der CC. wohl was durcheinander gehauen haben , aber dennoch Zustimmung + Respekt vor:



CC. schrieb:


> *Der oberschlaue CC.*


 
 

----------------

Bitte erklär dem nicht so schlauen -firlie- mal bitte, warum du dich vom Gepäck verabschiedet hast. Das es in jedem Falle hinderlich ist, ist klar.  Wie du bei der Heldentour in kurzem Gewand und Phanatomjäckchen deinen Mann gestanden hast, ich verstehe es heute noch nicht, aber auch hier Hut ab. Gibt´s noch weitere Gründe ?
Also ein Windjäckchen habe ich immer dabei. Gut das geht auch in die Rückentasche ...aber jetzt schießt es mir ! 
Du säufst ja aus allen möglichen Löchern ! Solltest du was Essbares sehen, schlägst du natürlich zu, Naturmensch der du bist , da brauchst du keine Wurschtsemmel !

----------------------------

@ AlterSachse auch noch mit von der Partie ! Fein das ein Lebenszeichen kommt !

----------------------------

Nun warten wir darauf dass der tanztee seine Mädels in´s Bettchen bringt und uns Rede und Antwort steht.

Einstweilen Gute Nacht !
-firlie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (6. November 2013)

Oh la! Zu spät! Also doch der oberschlaue CC. !


----------



## tanztee (6. November 2013)

Okay, okay, jetzt sind doch ein paar erklärende Worte fällig:

Hier lüfte ich das Geheimnis meiner Transporttechnologie:



*Basisgewich*t im / mit Rucksack rd. *5 kg*, also ohne Wasser, Futter, Spiritus usw., aber mit Wechselsachen (teils nachgewogen, teils gerechnet) --> ab da spricht man von UL
maximal 3 l Wasser (Trinkblase 1 l und zwei PET Flaschen zu je 1 l) *+ 3 kg* (hatte ich aber nie alles auf einmal randvoll)
Essen, Kaffee, ... schätze ich mit ca. *1 kg* (ich habe natürlich 4 Energieriegel wieder mit nach Hause geschleppt, haha)
*--> also war der Rucksack so zwischen 8 und 9 kg*

Bissel "gemogelt" ist das Basisgewicht jetzt, da ich noch eine Hüfttasche mit Geld usw. hatte sowie Kamera, kleines Messer, Ministativ und einen Riegel in den Hosentaschen verschwanden. Ferner eine Satteltasche mit Schlauch und Werkzeug sowie Lichtern.



CC. schrieb:


> Für UL ist eine Plane + beschichtete Matte + Luftmatratze (!) eigentlich drei Komfortklassen zu hoch, zumal das Zeug ja nicht nur Platz kostet, sondern auch Gewicht mitbringt.





aufblasbare Matte _455 gr._ (Synmat UL 7 M) ist jetzt nicht wirklich schwer und leicher als die knapp 1 cm "Standar"-EVA-Matte mit _520 gr._ (laut Globi) und verpackt so groß wie ne Trinkflasche!
die silberne Matte mit 247 gr. (gewogen) war nur als Schmutz- und Durchstichschutz da, hatte jetzt nichts anderes zur Hand.
die größere Mülltüte diente der weiteren Ausdehnung der sauberen Sitz- und Liegezone und wird beim nächsten Mal durch ein leichteres "Groundsheet" ersetzt werden.
Fakt ist, irgendwas muss unter die Liegematte, a) wegen Dreck und b) als mechanischer Schutz. 

Die aufblasbare Matte ist komfortmäßig nicht zu toppen und da kommt nichts mit, keine Z-Rest "Eicherbechermatte", keine "Selbstaufblasende", vor allem nicht für Seitenschläfer! Ein R-Wert von 3,1 spricht auch für sich, da kommt keine Bodenkäte durch.

Die UL-"Lösungen" mit torsolangen Matten, Rucksack unter den Füßen, 4 Segmente Z-Rest unter den Kopf usw. usw. finde ich doof. So. Da darfst Du dich ja nachts nicht umdrehen, ohne das alles verrutscht!
Gesetzt ist bei mir rotierendem Seitenschläfer auch ein echter Schlafsack, auch wenn ein "Quilt" auch wieder Gewicht sparen würde.



CC. schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, daß der Rucksack an sich bei dem weichen Inhalt nicht schlecht zu tragen ist. Nur der fehlende Brustgurt würde mir beim "Arbeiten" auf dem Rad fehlen.
> Der oberschlaue CC. ist letztes Jahr mit trailfähigem Gepäckträger und Mini-Rucksack unterwegs gewesen und hat dann _hinterher_ über Brutto und Netto nachgedacht. Seitdem ist er ganz ohne Gepäck unterwegs



Der Rucksack hat Brustgurt und Hüftband! Da schlackert nichts. Aufgrund der zu hoch gewählten Tiefe ist aber der Schwerpunkt nicht ganz optimal und etwas zu körperfern. 
Es ist im Prinzip eine Art Sack mit Rollverschluß. Als Stabilisierung diente diesmal die gedrittelte und in den Rucksack reingerollte silberne Isomatte, das war völlig ausreichend.
Das Volumen beträgt 40 l, was eigentlich schon zu viel ist. Aber: alles ist drin, und nichts bammelt draussen herum. 
Wie gesagt, das war meine zweite "UL-Tour" 
 @firlie : direkt schnell war ich ja nicht, Schnitt deutlich unter 10 km/h 


Eine Frage zurück: wie hatte der Physioterrorist das mit dem Übernachten gemacht?? Rucksack + Lenkertasche?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (6. November 2013)

Ich hab nochmal PhysioT's Blog durchsucht nach seiner Ausrüstung und Packliste. Finde leider nix mehr.
Ich bilde mir ein, daß er mal ein (Mini-) Zelt am Lenker transportierte.
 @tanztee: Du steckst ja richtig im UL-Wahn  Aber da ist noch viel Luft, wenn ich so Deine Ausrüstung sehe. Bei mir bedeutet UL in erster Linie Erleichterung durch  Komfortverzicht. Da liegt ein 





			
				tanztee schrieb:
			
		

> dauerrotierender Seitenschläfer


 nachts auch ganz ganz still. Früher (tm) gab's eine Schaumstoffmatte mit einem (in Worten: 1) Meter Länge, das Fussende des Schlafsack steckte im Rucksack, das Seil diente als Kopfkissen. Ok, nach zwei Flaschen Stierblut war's eh' egal 
Das Puristische hat mich aber geprägt. 

Auf unserer Heldentour, lieber @firlie, hab ich nur zwei Sachen vermisst: eine Schutzhülle für meinen elektronischen Taschenspiegel und ein paar ordentliche Bemmen (mir ist immer noch schlecht, wenn ich an die 'Klobasa' auf dem Schneeberg denke. Da hätte ich gerne drauf verzichtet). Sonst hab ich nix gebraucht. Selbst meine 


			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

> Phanatomjacke


hab ich die nächsten Tage dagelassen. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich bei meinen Mehrtagestouren mit bezahlten Übernachtungen 5,5kg Gepäck mitgehabt, wovon 2,2kg Gepäckträger, Rucksack und Tasche war. War irgendwie. .. unausgewogen. Und das Problem mit dem verschwitzten Rücken und der blöden Schaukelei auf den Trails war immer noch da. Also hab ich das Zeug dagelassen und fühle mich gut dabei.

Dieses Jahr hab ich auf  Eintagesradelfliege mit zweiter Trinkflasche als Werkzeugspender gemacht. War ganz...erleichtert. So bin ich auch mal auf schwerere Trails gekommen....

Nächstes Jahr gibts einen AlpenX, da muß ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen. Wird aber konventionell auf einen 25 Liter Rucksack hinaus laufen. Da muß ich wohl durch.


----------



## Th. (6. November 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal PhysioT's Blog durchsucht nach seiner Ausrüstung und Packliste. Finde leider nix mehr.
> Ich bilde mir ein, daß er mal ein (Mini-) Zelt am Lenker transportierte.



Bei seiner EB-Tour hatte er folgendes dabei (ziemlich am Anfang  aufgelistet):
http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/2011/09/16/der-eb-weg-tag-3/#more-1579


----------



## CC. (7. November 2013)

Danke. Genau das hatte ich gesucht. Also kein Zelt am Lenker...


----------



## Christin (7. November 2013)

Als Tipp zum Unterlegen unter die Liegematte, jedoch nur als Schutz vor Dreck gedacht: eine leichte Alurettungsdecke
Dies hat zumindest bei uns auf einer 41-Tage-Radreise von Erfurt nach Marrakesch dieses Jahr als Zeltunterlage (Schutz gegen Dreck u. Schnecken...) super funktioniert und sie ist auch noch ganz geblieben.


----------



## tanztee (7. November 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für Euer reges Echo!

"Jeder soll nach seiner Façon selig werden"

stell ich hier mal oben an. 
Seit den 80ern mache ich Boof- und Wandertouren ... da sammelt man so seine Erfahrungen.
Einmal haben wir in den Dolos ohne alles biwakiert, quasi nur im Regenzeug und alles an Sachen an, Rucksack unterm Hintern und aller 2 Stunden sind wir zum Aufwärmen den Hang hoch gerannt.

Ja, und Rüdiger Nehberg rennt nur mit seinem Glock Messer und ner Baumarktplane durch den Urwald. 

Ich habe es bei geführten Radtouren damals mit dem ADFC (weit vor meiner MTB-Karriere) zu oft erlebt, dass Leute so mit ohne nix ankamen und sich dann im Notfall auf andere verliessen. Kein Schlauch mit, kein Werkzeug, nichts zu essen, ne winzige Trinkflasche ...

Eine gefühlte Million Mal habe ich so anderen geholfen, in der Boofe mit Wasser; mit Ersatzschlauch, Ersatzspeichen, improvisierte Gamaschen aus Tape und Folientüten bei einer Winterwanderung usw.usw.

Insofern sehe ich das zu radikale Weglassen kritisch und denke, für  mich eine gute Balance zwischen "Sicherheit" und "Gewicht" gefunden zu haben. 
Ohne heißen Kaffe beispielsweise auf der Tour - das wäre echt Mist gewesen. Wem abends Bier, Brötchen und Wurst reichen -- siehe oben!

So, noch was zum Weiterlesen 

In diesem Sinne - ride on!

Euer tanztee


----------



## CC. (7. November 2013)

Sollte ich Dir mit meinen althergebrachten Weisheiten auf die Zehen getreten sein - entschuldige bitte! Das war nicht meine Absicht.
Beim "Weglassen" sollte zumindest jeder sein eigenes benötigtes Zeug mithaben. Davon bin ich eigentlich ausgegangen. 
Sorry nochmal


----------



## tanztee (8. November 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Sollte ich Dir mit meinen althergebrachten Weisheiten auf die Zehen getreten sein - entschuldige bitte! Das war nicht meine Absicht.
> Beim "Weglassen" sollte zumindest jeder sein eigenes benötigtes Zeug mithaben. Davon bin ich eigentlich ausgegangen.
> Sorry nochmal



*Passt scho* 
Bissl stänkern darf schon sein 

Noch ein Spruch (keine Angst, reimt sich nicht):

_"Erfahrungen sind wie Maßanzüge. Die passen nur dem, der sie gemacht hat" pflegt mein alter Herr stets zu sagen_ 

ride on!
tanztee

P.S. die Cam hat tatsächlich noch Sommerzeit!

--> nu aber bitte der nächste mit einem Tourenbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (8. November 2013)

:beer:


----------



## firlie (9. November 2013)

Kann der "Beer" rufende (ich wollte nicht schreiben -saufende-), vom Fö(h)n verwöhnte, neuerdings hinter einer Weiberschar im Windschatten fahrende Herr aus den südlichen Gefilden nicht mal ein Abenteuer erzählen ?
CC. , du musst jetzt nicht den Unschuldigen spielen oder die Suchmaschine anwerfen, ich meine schon dich !
----------------------------
Halte mein Versprechen und bringe demnächst was aus der Konserve. Wenn sich vorher noch jemand produzieren will ...?

Schönes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (9. November 2013)

Viel zu schade die Tour von @tanztee schon abzuhaken - über viele Bilder könnte man Geschichten erzählen/wiedergeben.

Mir fiel spontan folgendes auf: 



tanztee schrieb:


> Typisch für den böhmischen Umgebindehausstil sind die markanten weißen Mörtelfugen im Blockhausteil. Wer genau hinsieht, entdeckt auch die außen (!) angebrachten Sommerfenster, welche früher tatsächlich zwecks Materialschonung im Sommer entfernt wurden.



Ich kenne das eigentlich unter dem Begriff Winterfenster und bis Mitte der 80er Jahre (im letzten Jahrtausend versteht sich...) gab es die bei uns zu Hause auch. Die meisten waren wie auf dem Foto außenliegend, mit einfachen Haken fixiert und wurden im Sommer auf dem Dachboden gelagert. Der Transport über die enge Bodentreppe war immer ein Erlebnis .
Genaugenommen waren diese Vor-oder Winterfenster schon ein unglaublicher Luxus.
Bruno Barthel beschrieb u.a. auch wie die Wärmeisolierung im Winter auch praktiziert wurde:  


			
				Bruno Barthel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei vielen Familien in den Dörfern bestand damals die unsinnige Sitte, beim Herannahen des Winters die Fenster der Schlafkammer  manchmal war auch nur eines vorhanden  von unten bis obenhin mit dürrem Farnkraut oder Stroh zu versetzen, um die Kälte abzuhalten. Winterfenster gab es damals in den Arbeiterwohnungen noch keine. Der Schlafraum, in dem viele Personen die Nacht zubrachten, konnte den ganzen Winter über nicht gelüftet werden. Auch die Tür mußte verschlossen bleiben, sie führte ins Wohnzimmer.
> Mein Vater hat diesen Unsinn auch mitgemacht. Im November versetzte er die Fenster von außen so dicht, daß nicht ein Lichtstrahl hindurchdringen konnte, geschweige denn frische Außenluft. Ich weiß noch sehr gut, als mein Vater einmal krank war und der Arzt geholt werden mußte, daß dieser sagte, wenn die Fenster nicht freigemacht und die Kammer gelüftet würde, käme er nicht wieder. Wir Jungen mußten Farnkraut, das durch gespreizte Holzstäbe zwischen den Fenstergewänden festgehalten wurde, entfernen. Von da ab wurden bei uns keine Fenster mehr versetzt.
> Quelle: "Rund um die Bastei", Sachsenbuch, 1997
> ​


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. November 2013)

Lieber erstickt als erfroren...^^^

Brennmaterial war schon damals teuer...
Die damaligen Fenster konnten&durften auch nicht 100%ig dicht sein; es zog immer etwas, durch die Spalte zwischen Fensterflügel und Fensterrahmen kam die Luft für den Ofen herein.
Wer erinnert sich noch an die Eisblumen an den Fensterscheiben?
In einem modernen Haus gibts so etwas nicht mehr.


----------



## firlie (10. November 2013)

Erst waren die Outdoor-Experten an der Täte und jetzt sind´s wieder die Nostalgiker.
Na fein.
Aber was zu den alten Holzfenstern und den dazugehörigen "Winterfenstern" noch anzumerken wäre, ist folgendes:
Nach meinen Erinnerungen hatten hier auf dem Lande fast alle diese Kombination, die, wie Th. schon geschrieben hat, mit Beginn der kalten Jahreszeit vom Boden geholt wurde. In die Zwischenräume der Sommer und Winter - Fenster wurde dann Zeitungspapier, später Styropor gelegt, weil eigentlich kein Fenster dicht war. Das hatte aber auch Vorteile, denn es gab keine (!) Schimmelflecken in der Bude.

Hat mal einer im untergegangenen Ländle sämtliche Holz-Fenster eines Zweifamilienhauses streichen müssen ? 
Natürlich musste vorher die Farbe restlos runter !!!
Also, ich kann ein Lied davon singen und der Brüller an der Sache ist,
 1 Jahr später kam die Wende und wir haben alle Fenster rausgerissen und durch Kunststoff-Fenster ersetzt.

Soweit mein Fenster-Exkurs.
----------------
Ich hatte nun auf ein Abenteuer aus dem südlichsten Teil gehofft, aber dem CC. scheint´s gleich die Sprache verschlagen zu haben, oder hängt er wieder an irgendeinem Rockzipfel .
Th. ,Raumfahrer und alle anderen, wir können aber gern noch ein bisschen über die guten alten Zeiten plaudern. Das ist immer interessant, auch wenn die Jugend vielleicht mit dem Kopfe schüttelt ...

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (10. November 2013)

Ich würde gerne noch etwas Outdoor bleiben. Der Bericht von tanztee ist zu schön, um ihn mit Erinnerungen der schlechten, alten Zeit mit zugigen Fenstern aus dem Hechtviertel zu verwischen.
Und solche Provokationen


			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

> aber dem CC. scheint´s gleich die Sprache verschlagen zu haben, oder hängt er wieder an irgendeinem Rockzipfel .


ignorier' ich gleich erst  gar nicht 


Und dann muß ich nochmal dieses Bild anführen:


			
				tanztee schrieb:
			
		

>



Abgesehen von den schon ausdiskutierten Utensilien am Boden erinnert mich die Bilch-Tüte in der Wand an viele Boofennächte, wo mit toller Regelmäßigkeit die "sicher verstauten" Alu-Bemm'büchsen und gefüllten tschechischen Kochgeschirre aus den Bändern und Löchern aus zweieinhalb Metern Höhe herausfielen oder gar von den Bilchen rausgeschubst wurden, was  - außer bei den Bilchen - bei Allen immer knapp am Herzkaschperl vorbei ging. Schöne Zeiten.


Und das gönne ich mir nochmal in Groß (zumindest für meinen Monitor)


			
				tanztee schrieb:
			
		

>



Ganz großes Kino.

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (11. November 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch etwas Outdoor bleiben.


 
Na "Outdoor" ist aber nicht immer ruhig und entspannend...:

Ich war im August 1984 mit meinem Kletterkumpel am Kanstein (unmittelbar über dem Zeughaus in der Hinteren Sächs. Schweiz) boofen. Es war mittlerweile dunkel und drückend schwül - es lag was in der Luft. Ich weiß nicht ob das auch jemand kennt: Kein Windhauch, kein Vogelgezwitscher...da ist absolute Ruhe...In der Ferne wetterleuchtete es, und in dem kurzen Aufflackern sah man die Bilche über die vorgelagerten Blöcke turnen...

Schlagartig war Schluss mit lustig - zeitgleich mit der ersten Windböe krachte und blitzte es um uns herum, dass uns im wahrsten Sinn Hören und Sehen verging. In den kurzen Donnerpausen hörte man die Atmosphäre knistern und ich bildete mir ein, im Boofengrund die Funken überspringen zu sehen.
Am nächsten Morgen bestaunten wir die stattliche Birke, welche direkt vor unserer Boofe umgekippt war - hatten wir in dem Getöse gar nicht mitbekommen.
Ich gebe zu, in der Nacht hatte ich nicht wenig Schiss...
...und das zurecht!
Fast auf den Tag genau ein Jahr später erwischte es zwei Boofer einen knappen Kilometer Luftlinie von "meiner" Blitz Boofe entfernt:



			
				Unfallbericht schrieb:
			
		

> *12.08.1985: *In einer Boofe in gleicher Höhe der Villa Fernblick ca. 150 m Richtung Gratweg, schlug gegen 23.00 Uhr der Blitz ein. 2 Verletzte, beide lagen in ihren Schlafsäcken auf einer Decke.
> _1: Daumenbreiter roter Streifen vom rechten Ohr über Hals und Schulter zum linken Ellenbogen, zeitw. bewußtlos, 0.5 h gelähmt, 2: Rötliche Blitzspuren am linken Bein, Schock. Alter: 49._
> _Quelle: Datenbank Sandsteinklettern_​


 
Seitdem habe ich ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Gewittern - so bald nur annähernd gewittertaugliche Wölkchen aufziehen, werde ich unruhig.


----------



## firlie (11. November 2013)

...Schauer über den Rücken lauf !
-------------------------------
Ich hab das ja schon 2 oder 3 mal angesprochen, mit der Berichte Veröffentlichung in Buchform. 
Th. - du solltest dich mit dem Nature - Chefchen zusammen tun und ihr solltet vielleicht den alten Kraxler aus Bayern mit einbeziehen, der ist auch so ein "Storyteller" und dann die gebundenen Buchform vorziehen. Der -firlie- hat noch Platz auf dem Bücherbord ...
--------------
Feine Geschichten hier !
Der Nächste bitte.

N´Abend
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (15. November 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch etwas Outdoor bleiben.


*Ich auch!* 

Da meine Transporttechnologie Aufmerksamkeit erregte (und sich hier grad nix tut):

Ich habe in alten Alben gewühlt und meine ersten Bikepacking und Minimalausrüstungsversuche gefunden:





Das war eine Straßentour von Rosenheim nach Venedig via Großglockner-Hochalpenstraße mit spontanen Übernachtungen unterm Vordach vom Sommerhäusel, beim Bauern, ...

Mein _High-Tec Gear_ bestand aus einem monströsem Kunstfaserschlafsack (praktisch nicht komprimierbar  ), Baumwoll-T-Shirt und stinknormalen Turnschuhen 

Unterwegs verstopfte die Düse vom einzigen Kartuschenkocher , wir fanden erst einen Grill und dann den o.g. Bauern mit Druckluftdüse.

Wenn ich jetzt an die vor uns liegende Wetterperiode denke 

Wer muntert uns als nächstes mit Berichten auf? Meinetwegen auch "Lagerfeuergeschichten" von früher 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (15. November 2013)

>


 
Waas -das ist der Tanztee? 
Jung, schlank und mit langen Loodn ?
Na jetzt hast du ins Wespennest gestochen, liebes Chefchen!

*Wir wollen mehr Bilder davon  !!!*

-firlie-


----------



## Th. (15. November 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt an die vor uns liegende Wetterperiode denke


Ooch  nicht so pessimistisch, momentan gehts doch noch. Bin gerade vom Nightriden zurück  ganz entspannt 'ne Runde durch die Heide mit Glühwein am Stausee. Wenn's so bleiben würde, könnte ich es aushalten...



tanztee schrieb:


> Wer muntert uns als nächstes mit Berichten auf? Meinetwegen auch "Lagerfeuergeschichten" von früher


Na gut...(noch was aus meinem früheren Leben ohne MTB)
 Beim heutigen Nightride haben wir uns auch noch mal über Gewitter in den Bergen ausgetauscht und mir fielen da noch zwei Episoden ein:

*Himmelfahrt 1991 verbrachte ich mit J. und H. in den Dolomiten  zum Bergwandern/Klettern eigentlich viel zu früh im Jahr, wollten wir trotzdem den Monte Pelmo erklimmen. Vom Staulanzapass bis hoch werden so 8-10 Std. angegeben, bei 1400 Hm (durch die Wegführung sind es noch ein paar 100 Hm mehr..). Das Ganze wieder zurück - also fettes Tagesprogramm, das aber nur am Rande.
Gegen späten Mittag herum waren wir schon ziemlich weit oben, so auf 2800  2900m im oberen Karboden, als es sich schlagartig in dem Kessel zuzog und immer dunkler wurde.
Hinter den Riemen meines Steinschlaghelms, den ich aufgrund des unteren Wegteils noch auf dem Kopf hatte, fühlte es sich an, als ob sich ein Insekt verfangen hatte  etwas ungläubig versuchte ich das zu verscheuchen, als auf einmal die Teleskopstöcke in meinen Händen zu surren begannen.
H.,ein paar Meter vor mir, drehte sich panisch um: Hier kracht's gleich! Dabei sah er aus wie Albert Einstein (er hatte den Helm abgesetzt). Wir duckten uns in eine Schneemulde und nachdem es ein- zweimal gewaltig gedonnert hatte (ich kann mich an keinen Blitz erinnern), sahen wir zu, tiefer zu kommen. J. dagegen äußerte die These, dass das Gewitter nur in dem Kessel festhängt, über dem Gipfelgrat hätte er blauen Himmel gesehen  und schon war er Richtung Gipfelgrat weg...  
Nun ja, er war zwar ganz oben, hat dann aber irgendwann mal eingeräumt, dass das vielleicht doch nicht so 'ne gute Idee gewesen ist. Außer einem surrenden, bläulich leuchtenden Gipfelkreuz wäre da nix Blaues gewesen...
Mit wahrscheinlich viel Glück ist es damals gutgegangen  bei meiner Gewitterphobie war das natürlich genau das Richtige...

*(Für die, die es nicht kennen: So sieht es da aus_*.*_)_*

Ein paar Jahre später war ich mit H. unweit des Pelmos an der Civetta zugange. Wir hatten den Alleghesi-Klettersteig hinter uns und saßen bei bestem Wetter auf dem Gipfel, als es wieder relativ schnell unter uns zuzog. Diesmal blieb die Gewitterwolke allerdings unter uns und wir konnten einige Zeit später entspannt über den Tivansteig zurücksteigen. Am Parkplatz erzählte uns dann ein  Ehepaar, dass sie genau dieses Wetter im Klettersteig abgefasst hatten  mit surrenden Stahlseilen,  und wie sie vom Seil weggequert sind und eine Stunde im Regen und Gewitter ausgeharrt haben. In der Zeit saßen wir auf dem Gipfel im Sonnenschein und haben die Dohlen gefüttert.*..

_Hach waren das Zeiten...ist das eigentlich ein Zeichen des Alterns (des Siechtums!) wenn man ständig von _*früher*_ erzählt?
(Ich hör ja schon auf...)


----------



## CC. (16. November 2013)

Schöne Beschreibung von unangenehmen Situation.  Ist mir in meinen "jungen" Jahren auf dem Jubiläumsgrat zwischen Zugspitze und Alpspitze passiert. Ziemlich übel und hat mir zusammen mit dem losen Gestein die Lust aufs Klettern im Hochgebirge genommen.

Das schlimmste Gewitter war wohl auf dem Adamsberg (wer findet ihn?): Sommerbiwak mit meinem Vater. Seinen Erzählungen nach hat es schon recht oft in der Nähe eingeschlagen. Nur der Junior hat geschlafen, bis wir um halbe Dreie in der Nacht hastig das Feld geräumt haben und um unser Leben gerannt sind.

Im Alter Geschichten zu erzählen, zeugt von andauernden Heldentaten, so daß man erst spät zur Reflexion kommt. Zumindest ist das meine persönliche Erklärung 
Siechtum zeigt sich erst, wenn die erzählten Geschichten wirr und unzusammenhängend werden 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende, 
CC.

Das Bild von @tanztee ist wirklich interessant. Die Mehrheit hat hiermit beschlossen, mehr davon sehen zu wollen


----------



## Th. (17. November 2013)

Der Sonnabend bot nochmal die Möglichkeit für 'ne entspannte Runde durch die Heide: 








Der jahreszeitlich bedingte Umstieg beim Tourabschlussgetränk wurde vollzogen:




Abendstimmung gabs gratis:




Kurz vorm trauten Heim war die Versuchung groß, noch 'ne Nightriderunde dranzuhängen:




...naja, bin dann doch nach Hause - die Pflicht....


----------



## firlie (18. November 2013)

*Halleluja !*


Da gab´s ja ne mächtige Resonanz auf meine letzten Bilderchen im Bilderfred. Eigentlich wollte ich mal mit meinen Fotobüchern weitermachen, aber nun bin ich euch doch noch paar Erklärungen schuldig.


Wie ja nun bekannt ist, hatte ich vor 3 Wochen eine Trailbefahrung der unheimlichen Art. Der -firlie- ist verunglückt und hat sich mit der Blende vom Helm tüchtig malträtiert. Nun habe ich diesem und jenem schon Rede und Antwort gestanden und habe auch hier und da was geschrieben. Also belasse ich´s dabei. Mir geht´s wieder ganz gut.
 Meinen "Studentenschmiss" werde ich wohl behalten, aber ich hab zu Hause ne hübsche Frau, Kinder und ne Burg. Ich denke da brauche ich mir um´s Aussehen nicht mehr so die Platte machen  !
Letzten Sonntag war ich noch mal Am Ort des Geschehens und habe mir dort eigentlich die Bestätigung geholt, dass ich keine Chance hatte. Es war halt Pech.


Auf diesem Foto seht ihr den kleinen Abhang den ich runter bin und der auf keiner Karte eingezeichnet ist, quasi ins Verderben führt. Das Gebiet war früher mal ein Steinbruch und kleinere und größer Steine sind hinabgekullert und zugewachsen. Für einen Wanderer oder Biker sind die von oben also nicht sichtbar.









Hier ist nun der "Stein der mir im Wege" lag. 
Eventuellen Diskussionen, ob man mit weniger Luftdruck, anderer Bereifung usw. das Ding hätte bezwingen können, setze ich ein klares NEIN entgegen. Hätte es mich an diesem Stück nicht ausgehebelt, wäre es einen halben Meter später passiert. Auf einen Stein bin ich nun frontal mit dem ... und dann war da noch ein ganzes Nest, alle verwachsen und unter Laub.









Das war also ein Stück "Tourenbericht" der hoffentlich hier im Fred keine Nachahmer findet.


---------------------------------------


Nun kurz zum gestrigen Tag - einem seit langem vermissten Glückstag !!!
Natürlich wäre der -firlie-nicht firlie, wenn´s nicht in aller Herrgottsfrühe ...
Na gut. Ich habe 6:30 die Türen meiner Burg verschlossen und bin mit dem Auto nach Rosenthal gefahren. Der Parkplatz an den Zollhäusern ist für den harten Kern hier im Fred nicht´s Unbekanntes. 
Die Temperatur lag dort bei -2°C und ich muss gestehen, ich hatte während der Hinfahrt nicht nur einmal den Gedanken umzudrehen. Die Sicht lag durch den Nebel bei... wenn überhaupt 30 Metern.
Aber wer nicht wagt der nicht ...
Am Anfang bin ich bisschen im Wald umhergejuchtelt, hab das aber bald aufgegeben, da es doch tüchtig schlammig war und stattdessen die Zubringerstraße auf den Gipfel genommen. Mein Gott, was bin ich diesmal da hochgeeiert ...Wenn ich an die Heldentour mit CC. und konaspeed denke, als ich allen auf und davon ...
Äh ... nachtragend noch eine Satz zum letzten Satz. Natürlich ist das mit dem Davongefahre maßlos übertrieben. Die Beiden hatten damals irgendwas zu Quatschen und deshalb konnte ich sie heimlich abhängen.
Gut. Irgendwann war ich oben und wider mal der Einzige.
Die klassische Schneebergbesichtigung beginnt natürlich mit der Dresdner Aussicht, also nach Richtung Norden ...
In der Ferne ist die dicke Nebelbank zu sehen, die uns den ganzen Sonntag versaut hat. 









Richtung Westen, zum Erzgebirge hin, war alles klar. Natürlich, denn dort sind auch hübsche Berge.









Weiter fahre ich den Weg immer entgegengesetzt zum Uhrzeigersinn (-oben auf dem Berg-), denn da ist die Sicht auf´s schöne Böhmen.
Den überwältigten Anblick könnt ihr ja auf den Bildern sehen und als Genießer und Bilderfreund muss ich euch nicht sagen, dass ich da eine über-ganze-Weile hängengeblieben bin.
Richtung Aussichtsturm wurde das Panorama immer besser und mal gut, dass auf einen Speicherchip ganz viele Fotos passen.
Die Sonne war herrlich, Temperatur + 2°C und wenn ich nicht schon im Hafen der Ehe gelandet wäre und mit netten weiblichen Begleiterscheinungen à la  CC. unterwegs gewesen wäre, dann wäre das ...




CC. schrieb:


> Ein Wetter zum Heldenzeugen



gewesen  !


Die Abfahrt erfolgte über die berühmt-berüchtigte Rinne, die ich im oberen Teil natürlich geschoben/getragen habe. Ansonsten ging´s mit dem Runtergeholpere ganz gut. Mit wenigen Einschränkungen ähnlich wie vor meinem Sturz. Aber den Angstfaktor muss ich trotzdem noch testen, da will ich noch keine klaren Äußerungen machen.
Unten natürlich die absolute Nebelküche. Ich habe die Christianenburg (Kristin     Hrádek) noch besucht und bin dann langsam zum Parkplatz zurück gedrudelt.
Die Tourlänge, nicht mal 30 km, aber ein Erlebnis der absoluten Superlative.


Hier noch paar Bilder für alle "Hinter-dem-Ofen-Gebliebenen" 
Das Nebelmeer erinnert wirklich an ein Meer aus Schaum ...




 






 










Wie schon erwähnt gibt´s dann irgendwann noch 2-3 Sachen von mir. Im Moment ist die Zeit für lange Berichte knapp, aber irgendwann...


Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. November 2013)

Die letzten 3 Bilder sind wirklich spitze


----------



## AlterSachse (19. November 2013)

"Bílé kameny" - Elefantensteine
So das war wahrscheinlich die letzte Tour im Jahr, jetzt ist erst mal Radel putzen und Durchsicht angesagt. Ab DO soll dann auch "ER" Einzug halten und da ist eh Sense.
Deshalb noch mal ne 40km Runde gemacht, wie eine Herde weißer Elefanten stehen sie in der Landschaft, die "Bílé kameny", "Weißsteine" oder auch "Elefantensteine" auf der Tschechischen Seite des Lausitzer Gebirges.
Die Runde gibt es eh schon auf meiner Seite aber hier die heutigen Tour Daten.

nach dem ersten Anstieg Blick auf Hradek




hmm 14% Steigung und so ein zerschundener Waldweg da ging selbst mit Rubber Queen 2.2 nichts mehr voran 




schnell ein Blick zum Pfaffenstein




einer der Oberwegsteine




Blick nach Jitrava




upps




"Bílé kameny"







so hier liegen dann auch die Tampons für die Elefanten bereit




sogar noch Winterfutter für die gefiederten Freunde übrig




mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen zu der Runde, Sicht beschissen, blöder Wind, Forstwege zum Teil recht matschig, Radel sah aus wie Sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (19. November 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:
			
		

> So das war wahrscheinlich die letzte Tour im Jahr


Hat er da 'Jehova' gesagt?
Das haben wir hier alle überlesen. Winterschlaf ist für dieses Jahr gestrichen worden. Also Kette ölen und weiter gehts!



			
				AlterSachse schrieb:
			
		

> so hier liegen dann auch die Tampons für die Elefanten bereit







			
				AlterSachse schrieb:
			
		

> mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen zu der Runde, Sicht beschissen,  blöder Wind, Forstwege zum Teil recht matschig, Radel sah aus wie Sau.


Dann wars ja genau richtig!

Nette kleine Runde mit hübschen Eindrücken.
Mich begeistert diese Landschaft, war aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr da.
Ich glaub, ich zettel für nächstes Jahr mal eine Trailrunde im Zittauer an. Du bist dafür als freiwilliger Führer ausgewählt 
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## firlie (19. November 2013)

Er hat gesagt:



AlterSachse schrieb:


> So das war *wahrscheinlich* die letzte Tour im Jahr,.



Und Jörg, das hab ich vor Kurzem schon mal von dir gehört! 
Hab dich nicht so ! 
"ER" gibt nur eine Zwischeneinlage. Brauchst bloß mal die Bilder vom Wahlbayern beguggen, da lag vor 4 Tagen auch Schnee und gestern ist er wieder hoch auf die Berge und in der Jausen-Station nen Cappuccino saufen !!!

----------------------



CC. schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich zettel für nächstes Jahr mal eine Trailrunde im Zittauer an. Du bist dafür als freiwilliger Führer ausgewählt
> Wer ist dabei?



Hauptsache, das sind nicht nur wieder leeeee...re Worte von dir. Fang bitte schon mal an, für´s Zug-Geld zu sparen. 
Ansonsten, wenn ihr auf den -firlie- bei den Downhills immer unten warten würdet, dann kommt er mit und Einkehr im Restaurace, wie hieß das gleich noch mal Jörg ...? Da müssen wir unbedingt wieder hin
  +    .


Schönen Feiertag!
-firlie-


----------



## Rockhopser (19. November 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> hmm 14% Steigung und so ein zerschundener Waldweg da ging selbst mit Rubber Queen 2.2 nichts mehr voran



Sag bloß, das ist (oder besser WAR) der Trail ausm Krasny Dul hoch zu den Krkavci Skaly?!?


----------



## AlterSachse (20. November 2013)

@Rockhopser kannste das nicht Deutsch schreiben, kenn mich mit den Tschechischen Namen nicht so aus. Wenn Du aber mit Krkavci Skaly die Rabensteine meinst dann JA.
Das erste Stück vom Rastplatz aus, wo rot und grün noch zusammen sind ist eh schon schlecht. dann die ersten 2/3 von grün noch so wie sie waren aber dann siehe Foto. Oben auf den Forstweg angekommen rechts zu den Rabensteinen wieder ok, links Richtung Horni Sedlo alles Matsch. 

Im Moment ist absolutes Schmuddelwetter hier. 

Allen schönen Feiertag


----------



## Th. (24. November 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute noch 'ne kleine Runde drehen - nach wenigen 100 m fings aber an zu regnen, und ich hab leicht gefrustet nur 'ne Schleife nach Hause gezogen. 
Zum Glück - der dämliche Freilauf klemmt wieder...

Ihr erinnert euch? Juli 2013...?



Th. schrieb:


> Freilauf hakt...Unglaublich, im letzten Jahr hatte ich damit schon mal Probleme mit Knacken und Knarzen - damals penibel gesäubert und gestreichelt...und jetzt...? Neuen Freilauf bestellt (heute angekommen - Vergleichsbilder) eingebaut...



Zu Hause gleich nachgesehen...





Das Drecksding ist kaum 500km gelaufen...
Im Bereich der Käfige der Sperrklinken ist das Material schon soweit eingebeult, dass die Hülse (rechts unscharf im Bild) die auf der Achse sitzt in einer bestimmten Stellung zwängt.
Aber noch mehr beunruhigt mich die feine Linie neben den Abriebspuren an der im Bild oberen Sperrklinke - muss ich mir noch mal bei Tageslicht ansehen, ich behaupte mal, dort reißt das Material.
Somit ist heute zum Totensonntag das Todesurteil (zumindest für das Hinterrad) gefallen.


----------



## CC. (24. November 2013)

Bäh, das ist unschön. Ich hätte mich gewundert, wenn Deine Drohung



			
				Th. schrieb:
			
		

> habe bei Neumond im Kerzenschein mit Verschrottung gedroht.



geholfen hätte. Aber ich bewundere Deinen Langmut. Wieviel Nerven hat Dich das Hinterrad jetzt gekostet? Und wieviele Stunden verpaßter Radelstunden?
Ich hätte es schon längst. ...
Aber gut, daß es vor der Haustür verweigert hat.

Und was ist jetzt der Plan?
Schönen Restsonntagabend,
CC.


----------



## Th. (25. November 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> ...Wieviel Nerven hat Dich das Hinterrad jetzt gekostet?


Frag nicht...


CC. schrieb:


> Und wieviele Stunden verpaßter Radelstunden?


Och, das hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen.


CC. schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt der Plan?


Zumindest mal ein neues Hinterrad. Unbedingt mit Stahlfreilauf (also Shimano Nabe - ich meine die verbauen kein Alu).
Neukauf Komplettrad habe ich (noch) nicht vor - hätte ich am Ende gar nichts mehr zu basteln


----------



## CC. (25. November 2013)

Kauf Dir ein größeres Hinterrad. Dann kannst Du ein Rad drumrum basteln 
Egal, was Du machst: Viel Erfolg!
Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. November 2013)

@Th.

Um was für eine Nabe, bzw. Freilauf handelt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. November 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @Th.
> 
> Um was für eine Nabe, bzw. Freilauf handelt es sich?


 
Ist ein Veltec V Two Laufrad von 2010. Die Nabe ist mit "Veltec" gelabelt und sollte gemäß dieses Beitrags von Chosen stammen (steht zumindest auch drauf).


----------



## AlterSachse (25. November 2013)

@Th.
wenn Dein Laufrad so viel Ärger macht dann frag doch mal einen der sich auskennt.
(nicht in den falschen Hals kriegen)
http://light-wolf.de/
Telefon ist ja ne Dresdner Nummer.
Wollte dort auch schon mal eins bauen lassen, hab mir aber dann eins bei Poison zusammengestellt mit einer Scram X9 Nabe und mit meinen Übergewicht die Sache auch noch nicht bereut.
http://www.poison-bikes.de/Teile-_-mehr-Laufraeder/Laufrad-Konfigurator/

Gruß


----------



## CC. (25. November 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> ... und sollte gemäß dieses Beitrags von Chosen stammen (steht zumindest auch drauf).


Hab mir mal schnell den Beitrag reingezogen und muß sagen, daß ich ziemlich unglücklich mit so einer Nabe / Freilauf wäre - selbst wenn die Technik (noch) in Ordnung wäre. Die Chance, bewegungsunfähig in der Pampa zu stehen, ist doch relativ groß. Von Winterbetrieb mal noch gar nicht gesprochen. Größere Touren und technisches Gelände werden da zum extra Abenteuer.
Gönn' Deinem Rad ein neues Hinterrad - muß ja kein highly sophisticated vom Felix sein - aber mit gedichteter Nabe und vorallem belastbar. Ein verlässliches Material ist schon was Feines.
Viel Glück!
CC.

*Vielleicht kannst Du das Hinterrad auf eine neue Nabe umspeichen lassen... nur so 'ne Idee.


----------



## Th. (25. November 2013)

Danke, danke für Mitgefühl und gute Tipps an alle - hatte ich so gar nicht bezweckt. Sollte eigentlich nur 'ne Entschuldigung sein, dass es wieder keinen Tourenbericht gibt.
Abschließend noch: @AlterSachse: Natürlich war ich bei light-wolf. Schon bei den ersten Symptomen (Knacken und Knarzen) vor 18 Monaten. Felix hatte auch sofort das Problem erkannt und mir ein paar Tipps gegeben (hat sich sicher eine halbe Stunde mit mir und dem Laufrad beschäftigt - unentgeltlich).
Hatte dann immerhin noch ein Jahr gehalten und ich hatte immer noch den Glauben, dass ich als extrem defensiver Fahrer nix klein bekomme. Die Schäden schob ich meinem Vorgänger zu (Gebrauchtrad).
Man kann angesichts des neuen Freilaufs noch ewig die Glaskugel bemühen... @CC.:
...das Hinterrad geht in den Schrott. Umspeichen lohnt sich nicht, für 60-80  gibts ein neues HR. Das reicht mir und rettet mich mindestens übers nächste Jahr. 
Mal sehen, wo das nächste Problem lauert 
...und mal sehen, vielleicht wächst das Rad ja auch mit den Aufgaben...


----------



## CC. (25. November 2013)

Gute Entscheidung!
Du bekommst von uns Allen selbstverständlich jedwede Unterstützung in Form von Zusprache und guten Tips....damit Du bald wieder fahren kannst und es wieder  Bilder und Tourenberichte gibt 
Vielleicht ändert sich ja auch die Fahrtechnik und damit die Tourenauswahl, wenn Du mit einem belastbaren Hinterrad die defensive Fahrweise aufgeben kannst


----------



## tanztee (28. November 2013)

Heute gibts mal wieder Tourenfredfutter (diesmal mit leinwandfüllenden Bildern  ) von einer kleinen Runde zum *

Doberberg*

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit eher weniger im Sattel saß, musste ich mal wieder Frischluft tanken. 
Nach einiger Überlegung dachte ich mir, eine Tour Richtung Doberberg mit Blick in das Elbsandsteingebirge wäre ganz passend.

Da ich keinen Bock auf Flachetappen hatte, bin ich erstmal mit Strab und Bus bis ins Schönfelder Hochland gefahren. Wie schön, dass es zum Hornweg auch eine gleichnamige Bushaltestelle gibt, wie ich dann vermittels Blick auf das GPS-Display im schlingernden und scheppernden Bus feststellte. Stoßdämpfer scheint der jedenfalls keine mehr gehabt zu haben.

Nach den erstem Metern ist das alles schnell vergessen:





Der Blick schweift über Hutberg und Napolenstein ...





Mächtige Eisschollen türmen sich auf, aber eigentlich war alles gut zu fahren.





Vor Schullwitz biege ich rechts ab und gelange zum Radweg auf der alten Bahntrasse. Ein (Achtung - hammer Wortspiel) formschönes Signal ziert den Weg:





Witz erklärt: das ist ein Formsignal.

Nun zweigt der Feldweg Richtung Triebenberg ab. Zuschauer gibts auch am Wegesrand:





Jetzt steigt es schon deutlicher gen Triebenberg, auf gefrorenen Traktorspuren strebe ich zum Gipfel.





Am Waldesrand schweift der Blick zunächst übers @_Firlie_ - county, da ja am Triebenberg die Aussichten bekanntermaßen rund um den eigentlichen Gipfel am Waldrand verstreut liegen.





Weiter geht es zum Rasplatz mit Blick in den Dresdner Elbkessel.





Noch eine Kurve, und da liegt das Elbsandsteingebirge vor mir.





Dem Wanderweg folgend, gelange ich zu einer netten Rasthütte ebenfalls mit exklusivem Weitblick.





Enttäuschend dagegen fast der Ausblick vomn Doberberg, welchen ich einige Minuten später erreiche. Nicht nur die Hochspannungsleitungen, sonder auch der Lärm einer gewaltigen Baustelle lässt mich nur kurz verweilen.





Entsteht da der kleine Bruder des Flughafens BER? Noch eine Autobahn nach ... ääh ... Kleinkleckersdorf?? Nein, ein Blick später ins allwissende Netz führt zur Erkenntnis, dass es sich um eine Staatsstraße handelt. Okay, vermutlich um DIE Staatstraße Sachsens schlechthin. 

Aber der Fahrspaß und stille Natur sind nicht fern - die Jagdwege locken mit schönen Trail-Passagen.





Vorher geht es über die "Hohen Brücken". Konnte so der Kurfürst aus der Kutsche heraus das Wild erlegen 





Das Auf und Ab hats ganz schön in sich, in Erosionsrinnen versammeltes gefrorenes Laub hemmt einige Male meinen Vorwärtsdrang. 

An einem Abzweig meine ich weiter die Jagdwege zu verfolgen, lande aber in Borsberg, wohl direkt am Ponyhof:





Warum nicht? denke ich und lenke mein treues Gefährt Richtung Meixmühle. Was für ein Gefühl, den Trail ganz für sich alleine zu haben, auch die Mühle liegt in trauter Ruh.





Wie man deutlich erkennt, biege ich gerade in Richtung Kanalweg ab, welcher annähernd höhengleich im Hang verläuft ... 





... was offensichtlich mit einem gewissen baulichem Aufwand erreicht wurde. Zeitweise wird die künstliche Anlage doch erheblich durch Strukturen natürlichen Urspungs geprägt:





Schon ist der Ruinenberg erreicht, also die Ruine einer künstlichen Ruine. Oder so.





Nun strebe ich freudig erregt dem folgenden Trail entgegen, da mir in der Erinnerung mein vormaliges Befahren immer geschmeidiger und flüssiger vorkommt. 
Doch scheint mir die Kälte etwas an Geschmeidigkeit genommen zu haben, die Treppen in den Kurven wollen mir heute gar nicht gelingen.

Trotzdem ist der Weg nach Pillnitz ein schöner Trail und zugleich ein gelungener Tour-Ausklang:





In Richtung Heimat lasse ich mich entspannt in den Sitz des öffentlichen Verkehrsmittels fallen und freue mich im Nachhinein über eine zwar eher kurze, aber dennoch sehr schöne Tour bei Frost und Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (28. November 2013)

tanztee schrieb:


> *Enttäuschend* dagegen fast *der Ausblick vom Doberberg*, welchen ich einige Minuten später erreiche. Nicht nur die Hochspannungsleitungen, sondern auch * der Lärm einer gewaltigen Baustelle lässt mich nur kurz verweilen*.



Das ist wirklich ein einziges Trauerspiel dort oben 

War bisher immer ein herrlicher Punkt zum Rasten mit prima Panorama und Ruhe... nach dem ständigen Auf & Ab an den Elbhängen kam mir das immer wie das Paradies vor.
Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich an einem der heißesten Tage dieses Jahres dort oben eine geradezu epische Pause eingelegt habe - das wird es nächstes Jahr so wohl nicht mehr geben


----------



## firlie (28. November 2013)

Triebenberg ...Doberberg an der Mark zu firlie - County und letzterer ist wohl auch konaspeed `s Hausberg ! 
Hoffen wir, dass sie sich mit der sogenannten Umgehungsstraße oder besser der Zubringerstraße von der A4/Leppersdorf nach Pirna zur Autobahn Richtung Prag (denn das ist der Sinn der Trasse) richtig in den Berg eingraben und damit die wunderbare Sicht nicht verderben !
---------------------------------
Den firlie wieder nicht mitgenommen ...wenigstens hätten wir uns treffen können  !!!
---------------------------------


Wunderschöne Aufnahmen  !!!


Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## mathijsen (28. November 2013)

Ja, schöne Sch....! Jetzt schlagen die wirklich dort die Straße durch. Schade im die schöne Aussicht und den Wiesenhang.

Wenn du, @tanztee, dort nochmal einen Trail mit fahrtechnischer Herausforderung suchst, sei der Borsbergtrail empfohlen. Ab der Querung des Jagdwegs würde ich allerdings westlich in den Tiefen Grund abbiegen. Der ist knackig, aber noch fahrbar, während der untere Teil des Borsbergtrails inzwischen echt keinen Spaß mehr macht...
Sollte man alles am besten machen, wenn das Laub wieder etwas weg ist.

Die anderen "Kultstücke" Kanalweg und Ruinen-Serpentinen (was'n Reim, bämm) hast du ja vernünftigerweise mit eingebaut.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. November 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> ...!
> Hoffen wir, dass sie sich mit der sogenannten Umgehungsstraße oder besser der Zubringerstraße von der A4/Leppersdorf nach Pirna zur Autobahn Richtung Prag (denn das ist der Sinn der Trasse) richtig in den Berg eingraben und damit die wunderbare Sicht nicht verderben !
> ...


Ein Tunnel wäre dort sicher angemessen, aber "eben nicht bezahlbar".^^

Ähnlich ist es beim Sattelberg bei Oelsen; vorher tote Hose, nun Blick auf Autobahn.

Gibt es irgendwo einen link, wie die Trasse laufen soll?


----------



## CC. (28. November 2013)

Danke für die Eindrücke einer hübschen Runde mit so tollen (Selbstauslöser-) Fotos.
Der Chefe hat's schon drauf...
Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## firlie (29. November 2013)

@ Raumfahrer 

Bei Wikipedia das hier und sonst noch das.
Es gibt aber noch bisschen mehr bei Googliduh !
------------------------------------------------------
Man kann die Sache natürlich so oder so sehen. 
Wenn du den Großerkmannsdorfer Berg / Richtung Kleinwolmsdorf kennst, da gab´s vor dem Bau der Zubringerstraße (Teilstück der S177) einen superherrlichen Blick auf das Lausitzer Bergland. Durch die wallartige Aufschüttung der Straße ist dieser Blick jetzt total zerstört, ebenso wurden durch das Zerschneiden von Hügeln/Bergen Grundwasseradern zerstört.
Das Positive an der Sache ist natürlich, dass der -firlie- bei endgültiger Fertigstellung der S177 im Winter in Null-Komma-Nix oben in Altenberg ist und dort liegt bekanntlich der Schnee zum Ski fahren eher und länger !
Aber es ist wie mit Allem: 
Alle machen Müll, den Dreck will aber keiner. Die Windräder verschandeln die Landschaft, aber alle wollen Strom ...blah...blah ...
Und da war ja auch das Problem mit einer gewissen Brücke in Dresden. 
Äh ...gab es eigentlich jemanden der sich nach deren Fertigstellung mit einem Schild an die Brüstung gekettet hat, worauf stand "Ich werde die Brücke niemals nutzen ?"

Lasst uns der S177 positiv gegenüber stehen und ändern lässt sich´s eh nicht mehr.

-firlie-


----------



## Rockhopser (29. November 2013)

-gelöscht-


----------



## Rockhopser (29. November 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Lasst uns der S177 positiv gegenüber stehen und ändern lässt sich´s eh nicht mehr.



Ändern kann mans nicht mehr, nein.
Aber positiv gegenüber stehen? Lieber sollten die Gelder doch für die Instandhaltung bestehender Straßen ausgegeben werden, anstatt immer mehr zu bauen und die Landschaft (mit tw. fragwürdigen Projekten) immer mehr zu zerschneiden...

Das gleiche spielt sich übrigens auch auf der anderen Elbseite an der Goldenen Höhe ab. Dort frisst sich die S191n in den Hang und zerstört neben dem Blick nebenbei auch noch einen Abfahrtstrail... 

Naja, ich will jetzt aber keine verkehrspolitische Diskussion lostreten, deswegen BTT:
Schöne kleine Runde, die der Chef da zusammengestrampelt hat. Und die Geduld die Kamera bei der Kälte für Selbstauslöseraufnahmen auszurichten kann ich nur bewundern


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. November 2013)

> Bei Wikipedia das hier und sonst noch das.
> Es gibt aber noch bisschen mehr bei Googliduh !


 @firlie: Danke, aber das hatte ich schon gefunden...die Karte bei der DNN ist leider nur für Abonnenten richtig zu sehen...


----------



## AlterSachse (30. November 2013)

Morgen,
eventuell hilft das ein wenig da ist was eingezeichnet.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/51.0087/13.9531


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (30. November 2013)

Schön, dass euch meine Tour gefallen hat! Dass ich bei der Kamera real nur 5 Sekunden habe bis das Vögelchen kommt (und nicht die versprochenen 10 Sekunden) macht die Sache eben sportlich  
Aber man übt sich 




AlterSachse schrieb:


> Morgen,
> eventuell hilft das ein wenig da ist was eingezeichnet.
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/51.0087/13.9531



Die wesentliche Frage ist ja die Führung westlich von Wünschendorf. Das geht - verlängert man die bisher geplante Trasse - wohl nur mit einem Mega Geländeeinschnitt. 
Ich hoffe ja wenigstens, dass die Entscheider und Planer die Wanderwege usw. auf dem Schirm haben. Bei Bautzen (Schmochtitz) gibts zum Beispiel einen Abschnitt einer Staatsstraße, da wurden sowohl der Pilgerweg als auch die Sächsische Städteroute unterbrochen! Kein Radweg, kein Fußweg, nix. 

ride in!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (30. November 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Wenn du, @_tanztee_, dort nochmal einen Trail mit fahrtechnischer Herausforderung suchst, sei der Borsbergtrail empfohlen.



Da war ich natürlich schon, aber da mache ich dann keine Fotos! Weiter unten ist alles ziemlich ausgewaschen, aber insgesamt ein Hammer Trail.
Im Sommer bin ich dann direkt nach "BiPra" an den Badesee gefahren - Rad fallen lassen - rin ins kühle Naß  

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (1. Dezember 2013)

*Hallo Biker !*

Auch wenn ich´s jetzt sauschwer habe, nach der Supertour und den Mega-Bildern von tanztee , ich will es trotzdem versuchen und einen Teil meines Versprechens einlösen.
Die Tour hab ich im zarten Wonnemonat Mai gemacht und sie stellt sozusagen den 2ten Versuch dar, einen der vielen Berge im Tschechischen zu befahren. 
Beim ersten Versuch im Jahre 2012 hatte mich unterhalb des Hrazený noch ein 3zähniger Schäferhund dermaßen an der Wade gepackt, dass ich noch heute höllische Ängste habe, wenn im Grenzland zu Tschechien irgendein Köter kläfft.


*Zum Nordkap, auf dem Grenzwanderweg und zum Pirsken (610 m)*
*
*
*Teil 1*
Pirsken = Hrazený 


Ihr seht es auf den kommenden Bildern, die Bäume und das Gesträuch hatten gerade lieblich - zarte Blätter angesetzt, der -firlie- hatte einen Vormittag frei bekommen und so gab´s eigentlich keine Alternative zu einen kleinen Erkundungsritt.
Mit dem Auto bin ich in den Hohwald bei Neustadt gefahren und am "Waldhaus" fand ich meinen Parkplatz.
Während es in der frühen Früh noch nach ganz passablen Wetter ausgeschaut hatte, waren jetzt schon allerlei Wolken aufgezogen. Aber nun war ich einmal hier und es sollte zuerst zum "Nordkap" gehen, was ziemlich nordisch klingt und für die Tschechen auch ist.
Der Weg von meinem Parkplatz dahin entpuppte sich als Handicap, denn Baumfällarbeiten hatten den eigentlichen Weg ziemlich unkenntlich gemacht und so ist mein Track an dieser Stelle auch bisschen ungenau.












Hier ne kleine Info auf der Infotafel und wer gern liest, wird erfahren warum das Nordkap so nordisch für die Tschechen ist.









Am kleine Bächlein _Severni Potok_ geht es direkt auf den Grenzwanderweg, der sozusagen den Mittelstreifen zwischen Deutschland und Tschechien bildet.














Und immer wieder quere ich das eine oder andere kleine Flies, welches sich plätschernd und gurgelnd, wenig später in ein Größeres ergießt.









Nun hatte hier im Fred eine eifriger Schreiberling geschrieben, dass man nicht unbedingt eine FAN von Irgendetwas sein muss. Ich will mich hier als HALB-Fan des Grenzwanderweges oder wie er auch genannt wird "Der Weg der roten Waldameise" outen, zumindest was seine Bodenbeschaffenheit, die vielen Wurzeln und die Schiebepassagen anbelangt.














Aber natürlich hat man, bei angepasstem Luftdruck , jede Menge Spaß.














Was diesen Weg sehr interessant macht, sind die Schutzhütten und die vielen Infotafeln, welche des Wanderers Wissensdurst stillen und mit sehr viel Liebe hergestellt wurden. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist der gesamte Weg im Rahmen eines grenzüberschreitenden Arbeitsprojekt`s mit Fördermitteln entstanden. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass diese Anlage im Nachhinein mit ein bisschen Pflege versehen wird.









Ich fahre auf meiner Pirsken-Tour allerdings nicht den kompletten Weg bis Sohland durch.
Zunächst mache ich noch halt am _Dreiherrenstein ..._









und biege wenig später, nach diesem Landblick, in die Wälder nach Tschechien ab.









Ende Teil 1
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (1. Dezember 2013)

Nee, was für Geile Bilder gibts denn Heute wieder vom @firlie.
Klingt nach einer tollen Tour, GPS zum Ende wäre echt nett.
Könnt ich ja mal in die Planung für 14 mit aufnehmen.
Schönes WE noch


----------



## firlie (1. Dezember 2013)

*Zum Nordkap, auf dem Grenzwanderweg und zum Pirsken (610 m)*
*Teil 2*
Pirsken = Hrazený 


Nun habe ich gerade in meiner Festplatte den Hinweis gefunden, dass ich nicht gerade wenig schieben musste. Die Frühlingssonne lugte auch noch dann und wann durch die noch kahlen Bäume und der -firlie- hat mächtig gekämpft !!!









Na irgendwann war ich dann auf freier Flur und festem Weg ...









und habe dann bald mein erkorenes Tagesziel entdeckt.









Im Gegensatz zu meiner Erstbefahrung bin ich diesmal nicht durch das Randgebiet von Sluknov gefahren, welches ich, zumindest im durchfahrenen Teil, als ziemlich verwahrlosten Vorort in Erinnerung habe.
Aber die Verwahrlosung ist leider im tsch. Grenzgebiet ein Übel, welches einen auf jeden Schritt und jeder Radlänge verfolgt. Das soll kein "Herziehen" über unsere Nachbarn sein, ich weiß durchaus, dass es denen wirtschaftlich weit schlechter geht als uns ...
Auf den nächsten Bildern ist dann gleich noch eine Beispiel für meine eben getroffene Feststellung.
Neben den Häuschen bzw. der Ferienanlage, die immer mehr zu verfallen scheinen, kommen auch Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit und ans Ferienlager und an den alten Robur-Bus, der uns während einer Ein-Tages-Hinfahrt ins Slowakische brachte und dessen Dahingeschleiche es uns an den Anstiegen erlaubte noch nebenbei Blümchen zu pflücken ...
Ach...seufz... heul...




 




 









Verzeiht meine sentimentale Minute !
Ich befinde mich jetzt auf den Anstieg zum Pirsken, der steil, steinig aber fahrbar ist. Und hier haben wir sie, die zarten Buchenblätter und die dicken Buchen, die viele Berge im Tschechenland zieren.









Irgendwann bin ich oben.
Hier gibt es keinen Ausblick, nur durch die Zwischenräume der noch zartbelaubten Bäume lässt sich hier und da ein Blick erhaschen.
Es gibt auf dem Gipfel - derer zwei !
Dieser hier ist auf meiner Karte mit 610 m angegeben und der westliche Punkt.









Und der, versehen mit einem Triangulierungsstab, zeigt die öst(-west)liche Erhebung mit 608 m, bildet aber wenig später die weitaus interessante Erhebung ....









....nämlich in Form eines formschönen Basaltaustritts.




 









Ende Teil 2
-firlie


----------



## firlie (1. Dezember 2013)

*Zum Nordkap, auf dem Grenzwanderweg und zum Pirsken (610 m)
**Teil 3*
Pirsken = Hrazený 


Ach, der AlterSachse ist auch schon wach 
Guten Morgen Jörg !

Mal sehen ob ich den letzten Teil noch zu Stande bringe.
Heute gibt´s bei uns im Bunde der ganzen Familie ein feines Fresserchen, in einer feinen Lokalität und nach der absolut überstressten Woche will ich das mal richtig genießen!
----------------------------------

Eine toller Downhill bringt mich auf normales Level und für das Bild habe ich drei Versuche gebraucht.
Äh, liebes tanztee  - Chefchen, ich will dir deine Sportlichkeit nicht absprechen, aber wie du einige deiner Bilder mit 5 (!!!) Sekunden Selbstauslöser-Zeit hinbekommst, das musst du mir mal praktisch zeigen  .









Hier sollte sich mir eigentlich ein tolles Panorama eröffnen, aber ab jetzt scheint meine Tour nur noch aus Pech zu bestehen.
Ich mache an dieser Stelle gerade mein wohlverdientes 2tes Frühstück, genieße den wieder mal schlechten Blick, immerhin ist der Weifbergturm und der Hohe Schneeberg zu sehen, da klingelt`s am Handy und mein Frauchen verkündet mir das Fehlen einer Mitarbeiterin für die nächsten 3 Wochen.
******* !!!
Also Planänderung. Den geplanten Joachimsberg (Jáchym ) kann ich für heute kicken, denn es heißt ab nach Hause, Vorbereitung. Ein Mann/Frau weniger im kleinen Betrieb ist eine halbe Katastrophe !!!









Ich fahre also schnell weiter und habe doch noch ein bisschen Glück, denn der verhasste Schäferhund scheint beim Zahnarzt oder schläft noch.
Über Maly enov  komme ich nach Velký enov an diesen Stauteich...









...erlebe eine gottesfürchtige Gegend (zumindest nach außen hin) ...









....und bin dann schließlich in Vilémov, wo ich einen letzten Blick auf den höchsten Punkt meiner heutigen Reise werfe und nochmals dem Wehmut und in Ostalgie verfalle, denn diese Wegeplatten auf dem Gehweg zierten einst viele Wege im untergegangenen Ländle.




 









Es ist ein feines Fahren durch die kleinen böhmischen Dörfchen. Überall gibt es was zu entdecken und ich muss aufpassen, dass ich durch meine Guckerei nicht noch mehr Zeit verliere.
An einem Waldesrand entdecke ich diese, aus Ästen und Zweigen gepresste Ballen. Die Tschechen haben´s eben drauf, holen alles aus dem Walde raus und lassen ihren Arbeitsplatz nicht so liederlich zurück wie ihre deutschen Kollegen.














In Lobendava knipse ich noch dieses Prunkstück, oder das, was davon noch übrig ist. Immerhin sind im Örtchen fleißige ABM-Kräfte (gibt´s die dort auch ???) dabei, die örtlichen Grünanlagen zu pflegen.









Auf breitem Wege fahre ich Richtung Grenze, spüre die ersten größeren Regentropfen, mache Halt am Zahlwasser ...




 









... und bin wenig später -teildurchnässt- an meinem Parkplatz beim Waldhaus.









So ihr merkt schon, so schnell wie ich meine Tour beenden musste, berichte ich jetzt auch.
Aber die Zeit drängt und meine Leutchen werden schon warten.
Insgesamt war´s eine feine Runde. Wie gesagt die böhmischen Dörfchen sind sehr lieblich. Neben den Umgebindehäusern, kleinbäuerlichen Wirtschaften, neben absoluten Zerfall und neureichen Neubauten gibt es immer wieder herrliche dörflich-menschliche Szenen zu beobachten. 
Meinen Panoramablick konnte ich freilich wieder nicht auskosten, denn dazu war die Sicht zu kurz.
Wer Interesse am Track hat den gibt es hier .
Wenn einer vielleicht noch eine Erklärung für die fototechnisch- festgehaltenen Ast und Zweigballen hat, das wäre ganz nett, das interessiert den -firlie- .


Allen noch einen schöne Sonntag und bis demnächst !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (1. Dezember 2013)

Da zaubert der Firlie mitten im Winter eine lichtgrüne Frühlingsstimmung in den SVTF.




Das gefällt mir gut, heitert es doch die Stimmung gewaltig auf und läßt mich von flowigen Trails, vorbei an plätschernden Bächlein und Frühlingsblümchen, traumen!
Feine Tour, die Du uns über ein halbes Jahr sträflich vorgehalten hast 
Ich kann mich gut an den letzten Winter erinnern, der soooo lange angedauert hat und ich war so froh, daß unsere Heldentour Anfang Mai trotz der Eisheiligen wettertechnisch wirklich gut war. Dieser Duft von warmem, sonnenbeschienenen Waldboden *schwärm...

Toller Bericht mit tollen Bildern! Danke für die Stimmmung.
Nichtsdestotrotz Allen eine schöne Azvenzkranzkerze 
CC.


*Die  gebündelten Zweige / Äste sind ein ganz gräßliches Zeichen von nichtverstandener Holzwirtschaft bzw. Ökologie. Durch die Entnahme von Biomasse wird dem Wald der eigene Dünger sowie der Lebensraum der für die Kompostierung und Aufbereitung zuständigen Tiere und Pilze entzogen. Heraus kommt dann ein uneffektiver, weil anfälliger Wald in Monokultur. 
Zitat aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nürnberger_Reichswald


> Die heutigen Nadelwälder sind auch das Ergebnis eines Jahrhunderte  währenden Nährstoffentzugs durch landwirtschaftliche Nutzung der  Nadelstreu als Einstreu und Dünger


Dieser Wald ist seit dem 13. Jahrhundert nur noch eine Anbaufläche (wer hats eingeführt? Ein Kaufmann!) und durch die Armut wurden die letzten Reste Biomasse heruasgenommen. Wenn man heute durch den Wald läuft, ist man über die Eintönigkeit geschockt. Da ist die geschundene Vegetation auf den Hochflächen der Sächsischen Schweiz eine pralle Vielfalt dagegen. Das aber nur nebenbei, in der stillen Hoffnung, daß die Menschheit doch noch was lernt


----------



## AlterSachse (1. Dezember 2013)

Runde im Gewerbegebiet
Also mit den @firlie Bildern kann ich nicht mithalten, das ist ein Super Bericht und ne Geile Runde.

Aber wann kann man schon mal am 1.Advent eine Radeltour machen, deshalb hier ein ganz kleiner Bericht.
Mein Speci stand schon für den Service schön geputzt im Keller deshalb musste der Eigenbau herhalten auf dem ich schon zwei Jahre nicht mehr gesessen habe. War echt ne Umstellung mit Schimano Schaltung und den ungefederten Hinterbau, wie hält man das nur auf einer Tagestour aus.

Desto trotz ging es mal ins Gewerbegebiet Weinau, ein Foto von der neuen B178 mit Grenzbrücke im Hintergrund. (weil so über den Straßenbau gemeckert wurde)




dann ging es auf die Grenzbrücke um mal was neues zu probieren, hab den den Weg links auf der Deichkrone zurückgenommen




Durch den Straßenbau hatte sich auch so einiges an den Wanderwegen geändert deshalb nahm ich mir mal diese Richtung vor um für die OSM Gemeinde wieder mal was gutes zu tun.




Nach dem aufzeichnen diverser Wiesenwege dann hinüber nach Drausendorf geradelt (Oberlausitzer Ringweg, roter Punkt), dabei etwas Flora und Fauna genossen.




Tja der Ort an sich das ist so ne Sache 




Dann ging es hinüber nach Wittgendorf und übers Feld zurück nach Hause. Oben auf der Höhe gab es noch den Blick auf das Kraftwerk und das find ich Schlimmer als so einen Straßenbau.




Zum Abschluss noch ein Foto Richtung Gebirge, leider kommt die Sonneneinstrahlung nicht so richtig zur Geltung.




So mehr gibts nicht, war ne kleene Runde von nur 16km aber man war wenigstens ne Stunde an der frischen Luft.
Daten hier.

So nun allen eine schöne Arbeitswoche, Gruß aus dem Dreiländereck


----------



## tblade_ (1. Dezember 2013)

Mit den Tourenberichten der 'Alteingesessenen' kann ich zwar nicht mithalten, will aber nun doch mal von meiner ersten Schneetour berichten, wenngleich mangels Bildern nicht besonders umfangreich.


Kurz zu mir:
- Name: Christian
- 24 lenze auf dem Buckel
- wohnhaft in der Nähe des geschichtsträchtigen Sachsenringes
- Hausstrecke: Rabensteiner Wald


Da ich mich als Schönwetterfahrer bisher nur bei herrlichem Sonnenschein rausgetraut habe wurde es höchste Zeit auch in der kalten Jahreszeit ein paar km auf den Drahtesel zu spulen. Nachdem ich mich letzte Woche mit wintertauglicher Kleidung und Lampe ausgestattet hatte musste diese bei nächster Gelegenheit gleich auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden. 

Heute gegen 15 Uhr bin ich von Markersbach hinauf zum Oberbecken des Pumpspeicherwerks pedaliert. Oben angekommen erwartete mich bereits einsetzende Dunkelheit und reichlich Schnee bei 0°C & trüber Suppe soweit das Auge reicht. 







Einmal halb um das Becken rum bin ich dann in den Wald eingebogen. Ziel: Fichtelberg. Im Wald erwartete mich bereits eine herrliche Winterlandschaft. Und - was soll ich sagen - EINE STILLE! Hab in den 2Std. keine Menschenseele getroffen.











Aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen waren ab da auch keine gescheiten (Handy-)Bilder mehr möglich. Wenige km vor dem Fichtelberg musste ich mangels Traktion - Tribut an slickartige Racing Ralph und viel Schnee - umdrehen und bin über eine ander Route zurück nach Markersbach.  Da braucht es über kurz oder lang noch ein paar tauglichere Gummis.


Nun war es auch schon finster und die Lampe konnte zeigen was drin steckt. Trotzdem ein super Ausflug und jede Menge Spaß beim Fahren im Schnee. Das nächste Mal hoffentlich mit besseren Bilder. Daheim angekommen gab es dann Kaffee und Stollen.


Fazit:
- Bekleidung taugt
- Reifen nicht
- Habe Blut geleckt und freue mich schon auf neuen powder 


Angenehmen ersten Advent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (1. Dezember 2013)

@AlterSachse: schön, daß Du es aufs Rad geschafft hast und Dich auch noch um OSM kümmerst. Ich plage mich immer noch in den Anfangsstadien mit JOSM rum 
Das letzte Bild ist toll!
 @tblade_: Willkommen im SVTF! Der richtige Gummi ist schon wichtig...
Bleib dran, das Fahren im Winter ist toll und hält auch noch fit. Das Erlebnis der Stille hast Du ja schon gehabt. Genieße es!
Demnächst mehr Bilder im Hellen 
Viele Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## Th. (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei tblades Bildern schüttelt mich es gleich...WINTER , hab ich gar kein' Bock drauf.
Heute wars doch fast noch mal richtig schön! Die Damen kümmerten sich zu Hause ums Weihnachtsgebäck, da wollte ich nicht stören und verdrückte mich für zwei Stündchen, um mal mein neues Hinterrad zu testen, ggf. Schaltung und Bremse zu feinjustieren. So gings nur mal 'n Stück entlang der Lößnitzhöhen:

Ausblicke ins Hinterland




Bekannte Pfade




Oft und weniger oft besuchte Ausblicke


 



...die Zeit verging wie im Flug und quer durch Radebeul gings via kleiner Nebenstraßen wieder nach Hause.

Und was mache ich jetzt mit dem räudigen Freilauf?
Mal sehen, ein paar Ideen habe ich schon...
... z.B. angemessen zum Datum vielleicht:
_"Advent, Advent ein Lichtlein brennt..." _


----------



## mathijsen (2. Dezember 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> _"Advent, Advent ein Lichtlein brennt..." _


----------



## CC. (2. Dezember 2013)

Eine neue Ära ist angebrochen: Th. hat ein neues Hinterrad! Und wird wahrscheinlich jetzt zum Langstreckenfahrer....
Das mit der Kerze ist lustig, aber wenn der Freilauf so unzuverlässig war, würde ich ihn  weit wegwerfen.  Nicht, daß Du am Ende noch einen Hausbrand hast...
Allen einen beschwingten Wochenstart 
CC.


----------



## firlie (2. Dezember 2013)

@ tblade_ 
Super !
Jetzt haben wir doch tatsächlich eine neue SVTF-Jungfrau*. 
Herzlich Willkommen und ob eine Tour bei Schnee, Matsch oder Sonnenschein hier wird jeder Bericht willkommen sein (stelle gerade fest, der Chef hat lange nicht mehr seine Dichtkunst sprechen lassen ...)
@ CC.  & AlterSachse 
Danke an euch für die immer wieder mal lobenden Worte, das tut gut und spornt an, täte anderen auch gut stehen (!) und würde diesem Fred hier bestimmt zu noch mehr "SVTF-Jungfrauen verhelfen  !
(SVTF-Jungfrau* = ein von CC. geprägter Begriff)

-----------------------------

Hab beim Studieren der letzten Berichte gerade festgestellt, dass in meinem Beitrag 733 das Wörtchen Schei... wohl jemanden nicht gepasst hat. Zu mindestens bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, dieses Wort nicht so:



firlie schrieb:


> mein Frauchen verkündet mir das Fehlen einer Mitarbeiterin für die nächsten 3 Wochen.
> * ******* !!!-*



geschrieben zu haben (ist auch möglich, dass ich einen anderen, nicht so schönen Ausdruck gebraucht habe).
Sollte da wirklich ein Fremder drin rumgefuscht haben ? Wenn ja, dann ist das aber mal die absolute Höhe . 
Ist das Wörtchen, was am Tage jeden mal über die Lippen fährt, so vulgär und vor allem in diesem Zusammenhang ???
Außerdem stelle ich fest, dass "Zitat einfügen" (bei mir) schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr funktioniert.
Wenn mir einer was dazu sagen kann, wäre das nett. Wenn es zu OT ist, dann auch per PN.
---------------------------------
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## urvi (2. Dezember 2013)

@Th.

Das zweite Bild...bei mir heißt der Grund "Flowgründchen"
Eine meiner Lieblingsabfahrten wenn es mal schneller runter gehen soll..mit beiden Einstiegen!

Auch die anderen Ausblicke sind wohlbekannt...Hausrunde eben, wie an anderer Stelle schonmal erwähnt.

Kommst Du eigentlich von "oben" (oberhalb der Weinberge) her?
Ich hab mich schon oft gefragt, warum man sich nicht schon im Wald getroffen hat (treff generell eher selten Radler im Wald).



Für den Thread:
Nächstes Jahr versuch ich auch mal was beizusteuern...nur mitlesen bringt ihn ja nicht weiter.


urvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (2. Dezember 2013)

Firlie, die Einzigen, die hier was ändern können, sind die Mods. Das sind auch diejenigen, die ein Interesse am Verschwinden solcher Wörter haben dürften.
Allerdings haben sie auch angehalten , derartige Änderungen bekannt zu geben.
Ich würde den "Beitrag melden"-Knopf bei Deinem betroffenen Geschreibsel drücken und beim zuständigen Moderator höflich nachfragen. Das wäre mir wichtig. Wir wollen doch keine Heimlichkeiten, oder???
Dein vulgäres Wort sei Dir von meiner Seite verziehen 

Grüße, 
CC.

*Geht nochmal Radelfahren; am Wochenende kommt "ER" mit der nàchsten Packung


----------



## firlie (7. Dezember 2013)

So, da ist die Tourenberichtsquelle wieder mal versiegt !
Nun will ich nicht schon wieder EINEN zum Besten geben, sondern mal einen Tipp für ein feines Weihnachtsgeschenk geben.
Wer denn also das gute alte Buch noch zu schätzen weiß, wer sich für ein paar Stunden mal in die weite Welt entführen lassen will und wer auf epische Rad-Abenteuer steht, für den ist dieses Büchlein genau das Richtige !









Mein liebes Frauchen hatte mich vor einigen Wochen auf die 3teilige Doku im Fernsehen aufmerksam gemacht, denn der -firlie- guckt eher wenig in die Klotze, und obwohl ich nur 2 Teile gesehen habe, war das schon ungemein beeindruckend, was die beiden Zwillinge da gemacht haben. Ne Beschreibung des Buches oder der Reise wird´s hier von mir nicht geben, denn es gibt genügend Material im Netz:
Berlin2Shanghai    und    ZweinachShanghei


Wer´s also noch nicht kennt, sollte stöbern und sich das Buch unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen lassen!*
*Das Buch unbedingt lesen! Es lohnt sich !!!*

* Das ist keine Werbung, ich bekomme für diese Empfehlung nichts !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (14. Dezember 2013)

Elefanten oberhalb von Oybin die Zweite
Normalerweise liege ich zu der Jahreszeit zusammengerollt auf dem Kanapee und schlürfe ein Hopfengetränk  aber dieses Sch... Forum  treibt mich auf Grund der geilen Berichte und Bilder wieder hinaus.

So nach dem mein Speci vom Gabelservice wieder zurück ist hab ich das frisch geputzte Teil schnell mal mit einen Schutzblech (ja ich weiß ist einem MTB nicht würdig) versehen und hab mich in die Spur gemacht.
Nach dem es vorige Woche so im Gebirge aussah




erwartete mich nach dem erstem matschigen Stück Mittelweg diese Aussicht




und ja in dieser milchigen Suppe da hinten im Bild ist das Gebirge versteckt.
Als ich dann aber in Höhe Teufelsmühle war dann das




einfach Geil  schon dafür hatte sich das losfahren gelohnt.
So was also machen mit der angefangenen Runde, . Ach ja man könnte doch mal schauen wie sich der Weg am Elefantenstein entwickelt.




Na also geht doch, bloß gut das die "Erste Firma" im Sommer das sprengen der Felsen abgelehnt hatte und der ganze Vorfall damit öffentlich wurde. So musste der Eigentümer doch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen aber die Lösung ist allemal besser.

So nun weiter in der Runde, wie schon erwähnt ruhe ich ja zu der Jahreszeit und deshalb ist auch meine Ausrüstung für dieses Wetter nicht so gut deshalb gings wieder Richtung Heimat. Ein Abstecher runter nach Oybin ist aber noch drin.




Wieder alles so schön mit Reif überzogen und die Burg im Nebel versteckt.
deshalb mal von hinten ran geschlichen und das Objekt vom Hausgrund aus aufs Zelluloid gebannt.




Dann noch einen kleinen Upp mitgenommen und wieder so eine kleine feine Belohnung dafür.




So nun aber wirklich zurück also Richtung OSee und siehe da die Fresssäcke sind auch schon wieder da.




Und zum Abschluss dann noch eins über den OSee Richtung Gebirge was sich immer noch im Dunst versteckt.




Etwas durch gefroren aber voll zufrieden, die Tour aufgearbeitet und mit den Hopfen Getränk vorm Bildschirm lasse ich den Tag nun ausklingen.

Also dann allen einen schönen 3.Advent


----------



## CC. (14. Dezember 2013)

Ahhh, eine Bilder-Bericht-Strecke mit einleitendem philosphischen Teil über den Sinn und die Zerissenheit des Lebens in einer besonderen Jahreszeit



			
				AlterSachse schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise liege ich zu der Jahreszeit zusammengerollt auf dem Kanapee und schlürfe ein Hopfengetränk  aber dieses Sch... Forum  treibt mich auf Grund der geilen Berichte und Bilder wieder hinaus.





Feine Bilder. Der Reif heute (sogar mit strahlender Sonne bei uns) war schon sehenswert. Und toll, daß der Felsen unversehrt ist 
Schön, daß Du Dich aufgerafft hast! 
Beste Wochenendgrüße,
CC.

*dessen Anpreßdruck sich direkt proportional zum Adventsgebäck mitentwickelt hat


----------



## Th. (14. Dezember 2013)

Nach diversen taktischen familiären Geplänkel konnte ich heute nachmittag noch kurz auf Strecke.
Raumfahrers Triebischtalrätsel hatte mir die Erkenntnis gebracht, dass ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht mit Rad in den Linkselbischen Tälern unterwegs war...So musste die Minimalvariante herhalten - Zschonergrund hoch, Tännichtgrund runter:

Die Linkselbischen Täler bekommen zu dieser Jahreszeit kaum Sonne ab, so waren beide von mir besuchten Täler fast komplett gefroren - nicht schlecht, Matsch gabs letzten Mittwoch genug...

Zschonergrund:












Oben auf der Höhe war die Sonne leider weg und der Wind blies mir auch gar garstig entgegen




So war ich ganz froh allsbald in den Tännichtgrund einzubiegen




Den Fünf-Brüder-Trail nahm ich allerdings noch mit








War schön. Zu Hause gabs dann ein wohlverdientes Heißgetränk...


----------



## firlie (15. Dezember 2013)

*Na schau einer an, zwei die hinterm Ofen hervorgekrochen sind !*

@ AlterSachse Das sind mal richtig tolle "Raureif-Bilder" die du da bringst. Das hab ich bisher total vermisst, bei uns. 


> einfach Geil  schon dafür hatte sich das losfahren gelohnt.


 
Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu ! 
Chapeau, dass du zu dieser Jahreszeit noch unterwegens bist. Schätze es wird noch ein richtiger Winterbiker aus dir !

@ Th.


> wohlverdientes Heißgetränk...


 
Igittigitt...! 
Säufst du als Jünger der Hopfensekte jetzt warmes Bier  !
-firlie- fragt weiter: Wie lange lässt dir dein Sebstauslöser Zeit, du bist immer so weit weg auf deinen Bildern!
---------------------------------------------
Klare, gestochen scharfe Bilderchen sind auch gern im Bilderfred willkommen! Bitte dann in XL  !

Grüße vom Rennrad radelnden 
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (15. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> @ Th.
> 
> 
> Igittigitt...!
> Säufst du als Jünger der Hopfensekte jetzt warmes Bier  !


Warmes Bier gibt es bei mir nur bei grippalem Infekt - ungepimt.
(Es gab eine Ausnahme - und das war bis dato das beste Bier meines Lebens - erzähle ich auf Wunsch mal in einer dunklen Winternacht...)

Ich gebe es aber zu: Ab und an ein Glühwein/Grog/Jagatee kann in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht schaden.



firlie schrieb:


> -firlie- fragt weiter: Wie lange lässt dir dein Sebstauslöser Zeit, du bist immer so weit weg auf deinen Bildern!


 @_CC._ würde sagen: "Nuu, da warsch ma wieder fix..."
Nein, ist nicht weiter spannend - 10s bis zum ersten Bild, dann 10 Bilder mit 0,5s Abstand...
...ist übrigens eine Sony WX50 - spontan bei ebay gekauft nach dem völligen Versagen der Casio Exilim ZR100 (was fürn lausiges Teil..).
Die Sony wurde übrigens gezielt erworben, da ein gewisser Alpenzorro das Ding auch nutzt. Qualitative Unterschiede sind somit ausschließlich auf den User zurückzuführen...


----------



## CC. (15. Dezember 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## firlie (16. Dezember 2013)

Habe gerade die Vorbereitungen für die finale Weihnachtswoche getroffen und... na ein paar Minuten habe ich noch, da will ich gleich mal loslegen mit meinem heutigen Ausflugsbericht.
Ich mach´s wie immer in mehreren Teilen. Erstens habe ich da nicht so großen Druck und zweitens sind die Seiten hier eher voll, sprich nicht so lang und müssen bei gefühlten 1 Mio. Fotos nicht die Ewigkeit laden.
Denkt über den letzten Satz mal nach !


*Hinterhermsdorf-Weifberg-Wolfsberg und an der Kirnitzsch zurück*
*
*
*Teil 1*

Im Vorfeld will ich die Erwartungen gleich bremsen - es ist keine Monsterrunde und bei den Temperaturen geht das für einen wärmeliebenden Menschen auch gar nicht. Insgesamt sind´s 27 km gewesen und das Höhenmeterding sagt 760 Hm an.
Hier ein kleiner Überblick:









Nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit eher mit dem RR unterwegs war, hatte ich eigentlich für den gestrigen Sonntag dieses Ründchen geplant. Da das aber der einzige Tag zum Ausschlafen für mich ist, habe ich`s auch mal genutzt und das tat mir auch mal ganz gut.
Heute bin ich nun bei 6se Richtung Hinterhermsdorf gedüst, habe diesmal nicht den _Buchenparkplatz_ gewählt, aber siehe da, auch auf diesem Zentralen gibt´s dasselbe Problem wie vor einem halben Jahr. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch an die Parkplatzdiskusion in meinem Bilderalbum erinnern. Ich werde im Winter zu dieser Tour noch mal was zum Besten geben.
Wie gesagt auch heute wieder das Problem, nur dass ich dieses Mal kein Knöllchen hatte.









Noch in der Dämmerung ging es die Weifbergstraße hinauf. Schneereste in den Straßengräben zeigten mir, dass ER hier schon mächtig im Gange war. Na mal sehen, es wird schon noch werden. Ein Panoramabildchen habe ich im Fotofred hinterlegt. Für CC. hab ich´s hoffentlich auch richtig beschrieben.
Die Aussicht vom Turm war natürlich ein absoluter Genuss, aber ich stand am Anfang meiner kleinen Runde und konnte nicht Ewigkeiten da oben verbringen.
Also weiter.
Um die ganze Sache noch ein bisschen zu würzen hatte ich wieder ein Säckchen Zucker mit ...









...und das andere erfahrt ihr demnächst !
Mein Gott! Wie schnell 20 min rum sein können!


-firlie-


----------



## firlie (17. Dezember 2013)

*Hinterhermsdorf-Weifberg-Wolfsberg und an der Kirnitzsch zurÃ¼ck*

*Teil 2*

Eingeweihte werden es wissen, auf dem angepuderten Foto von Teil 1 befinde ich mich auf der ZufahrtsstraÃe vom Weifturm zur DiebstraÃe. Die hat es ganz schÃ¶n in sich und zieeeht sich!
Die gesamte Runde verlÃ¤uft natÃ¼rlich wieder mal auf den Ã¼blichen breiten Wald - und Wirtschaftswegen. Trails, wenn Ã¼berhaupt, dann nur an den Bergkuppen, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht.
ZunÃ¤chst kÃ¤mpfe ich mich auf vermatschten Wegen zum nÃ¤chsten Ziel.









Der fantastische Sonnenaufgang vom Morgen hÃ¤lt sein Versprechen von einem wunderschÃ¶nen Tag, immer wieder scheint das KlÃ¤rchen durch die BÃ¤ume und der Ã¼berwiegende Teil meiner Bilderausbeute besteht wie so oft aus Gegenlichtaufnahmen.







Nach den ersten HÃ¤uschen von _Kopec _erÃ¶ffnet sich mir ein erster Blick auf mein Tagesziel, den Wolfsberg (VlÄÃ­ Hora). Mit 581 m eine schÃ¶ne HÃ¶he.







Nach _Kopec_ passiere ich _Brtniky (Zeidler). _In den kleinen bÃ¶hmischen DÃ¶rfchen ist die Zeit stehen geblieben. Niedliche UmgebindehÃ¤user von anno dunnemal. Vereinzelt am murmelnden BÃ¤chlein oder als Nest, umgangssprachlich auch Siedlung genannt. Schmiedekunst, Holzschnitzerein und andere Ãberbleibsel erinnern an eine bessere Zeit und an Leute die ihr Handwerk verstanden. Ãberdeutlich, hier und da noch immer zu erkennen, von welchem Volksstamm diese Leute waren .




 









Wie immer kann ich mich nicht satt sehen an der dÃ¶rflichen Szenerie. Die Sonne steigt hÃ¶her und hÃ¶her und hinterm DÃ¶rfchen erwartet mich dieser atemraubende Blick auf den Wolfsberg.









Von der StraÃe gehtÂ´s nun auf einen Wirtschaftsweg direkt an den Berg und, nanu, OSM sagt zu diesem Weg Ã¼berhaupt nichts. 









Also noch mal ein StÃ¼ck zurÃ¼ck und den weniger erquicklichen, dafÃ¼r als Wanderweg ausgeschilderten Steig hinauf zum Gipfel...









...der sich am Anfang noch als fahrbar erweist, wenig spÃ¤ter in eine 20 %ige, steinige Steigung Ã¼bergeht und mich aus dem Sattel zwingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (17. Dezember 2013)

*Hinterhermsdorf-Weifberg-Wolfsberg und an der Kirnitzsch zurück*

*Teil 3*

Sicherlich wird´s noch einen anderen Weg nach oben geben, doch in meiner studierten Literatur wird der Aufstieg als kurz aber steil betitelt. Und so seht ihr nun den -firlie-, wie er sich auf glitschigem Basaltgestein, durch von Bäumen herabgefallenes Eis nach oben schindet.









Im Vorfeld hatte ich schon damit gerechnet und nun bekomme ich die Bestätigung. Auch wenn ich nicht übersetzen kann was da steht, es ist doch überdeutlich !











Warum mache ich nun eine Tour, von der ich genau weiß, ich kann den Turm nicht besteigen und Sicht wird auch nicht zu erwarten sein.
Ein feines kleines Büchlein mit den besten Aussichten auf die Sächsisch-Böhmische Schweiz gibt mir für die nächsten Jahre genug Erkundungsziele und jede Menge zu entdecken. Logisch, dass ich da auf den meisten Bergen gewesen sein will.
Wie gesagt, ein Panorama bot sich mir nicht, aber es war trotzdem unbeschreiblich schön da oben.




 




 









Zum Berg selber will ich nicht viele Worte verlieren, wer will, kann sich hier Informationen holen.
Wie auf den Bildern ersichtlich ist, lag da oben jede Menge weißes Zeug herum. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Zwischendings aus Eis und Schnee, gab dem Ganzen aber ein herrliches Ambiente. 
Nach kurzem Telefonat mit meiner Regierung begab ich mich dann auf die Abfahrt ins gleichnamige Dörfchen. 
Abfahrt ...mh, zunächst nicht für den -firlie- .
Für die Techniker und Mutigen ist das erste Drittel der Bergabfahrt ein wahrer Geheimtipp. Serpentinenartig und auf - unter Schnee verstecktem Basaltgestein geht es abwärts und ich muss nicht betonen, dass ich wieder mal den Schisser raushängen lassen hab.
Allein die ersten Meter und im zweiten Drittel war´s dann auch firliefreundlich und so kann ich euch wieder einzigartige Stuntfotos bieten   !






 









Die Kirche vom Örtchen Wolfsberg bot wieder ein super Motiv und auch sonst sind hier und da jede Menge Tafeln und Hinweise angebracht, die von Sagenwelt und Geschichtlichem verkünden.









An einer Info in Kyjov (Khaa) erblicke ich dann die Kirnitzsch, an der ich die nächsten Kilometer stetig entlang fahren werde. 









Die ganze Gegend ist unheimlich interessant. Gerade jetzt, bei meinen Recherchen, merke ich, dass ich eigentlich überall vorbei gefahren bin. Na egal, ich tröste mich mit dem begrenzten Zeitlevel, das mir zur Verfügung stand und beschließe mit Wanderschuhen im Gepäck wiederzukommen.
An meinem Standpunkt auf dem Bild geht´s direkt in´s Tal der Kirnitzsch. Dort ist´s stellenweise unheimlich malerisch, eigentlich müsste ich nach jeder Flussbiegung zur Knipse greifen, aber leider ist mir jetzt unheimlich kalt. Treten muss ich nur ansatzweise und da es leicht bergab geht, kühlt der Körper durch den Fahrtwind total herunter.
Ich friere wie ein junger Hund.
Auch das zweite Paar Handschuhe (dicke, gefütterte Dinger) helfen mir nicht weiter und so ist dieses Bild das letzte, was ich hier einbringen kann.









An der _Böhmischen Mühle _bin ich heilfroh, dass ich das Kirnitzschtal verlassen kann, auf erste Sonnenstrahlen treffe und meinen Adoniskörper den steilen Anstieg hinauf nach Hinterhermsdorf erwärme.
---------------------------------------------

Ein toller Montag-Vormittag, bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt. Einzigartige Landschaft mit herrlichen Ausblicken in die Ferne. Von den Dörfchen hab ich euch schon was vorgeschwärmt. Eigentlich müsste man seinen Jahresurlaub gleich hier um die Ecke verbringen, denn es gibt so wahnsinnig viel zu entdecken.

Das war´s mit Berichten in diesem Jahr von mir.
Allen eine schöne letzte Adventswoche

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AlterSachse (17. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Tour die Du da gemacht hast und ich kenn sogar was davon. Den Turm hab ich nehmlich auch schon bezwungen.
Das war meine Runde.


firlie schrieb:


> Für die Techniker und Mutigen ist das erste Drittel der Bergabfahrt ein wahrer Geheimtipp. Serpentinenartig und auf - unter Schnee verstecktem Basaltgestein geht es abwärts und ich muss nicht betonen, dass ich wieder mal den Schisser raushängen lassen hab.


Ach wo bist kein Schisser, hab schon erlebt wie sich dort ganz andere Leute auf die Gusche gelegt haben. Ist eine schöne technische Abfahrt im trockenem sonst sau gefährlich.


firlie schrieb:


> Das war´s mit Berichten in diesem Jahr von mir.


Schade, werd die Geilen Bilder vermissen


----------



## AlterSachse (17. Dezember 2013)

Wie @firlie schon sagte dieses Jahr wird nicht mehr viel werden. Wettertechnisch solls ja auch schlechter werden deshalb war ich Heute auch noch mal.
Kohouti Vrch - Spitzberg
So zeitig wie andere komm ich im Urlaub nu nicht in die Gänge aber gegen 10e gings dann auch los.
Zuerst mal durch die Weinau und ich  auch Gegenlicht




Dann immer dem Grenzfluss entlang Richtung Hartau, so wie meine Touren meistens Richtung Gebirge sind.




In Hartau dann ein Panoramma geschossen und den weiteren Tourverlauf geplant.




Diesen dann aber kurzerhand verworfen und die Schinderei auf den Kohouti Vrch - Spitzberg in Angriff genommen.
Da gehts hoch.




Das ist der Weg dazu.




geht natürlich nicht zu fahren, aber hinunter gibt es einige die das probiert haben. Ich musste das Radel hoch buckeln. Oben angekommen.




Ein wenig auf den gefrorenen Felsen rumgeturnt um die Aussichten zu erhaschen.












Dann das letzte Stück Trail über den Sattel in Angriff genommen, da aber nur 0° waren und dazu ein eisiger Wind herrschte hab ichs dann mit dem Anhalten nicht mehr so gehabt.
Jedenfalls gings dann vorbei an Hufeisennase, Mordkiefer, Antjes Tod hinüber zum Forsthaus Lückendorf.




Dann noch ein Abstecher zum Scharfenstein gemacht und da auf der Gebirgsseite kein Reif weiter war hab ich mich die Malevil Abfahrt hinunter gestürzt. Was mich letztendlich in Oybin ausspuckte.




Jetzt aber wirklich nach Hause, kalt, Hunger und schon 2h weg. Deshalb die einfache Variante über Bahnhof Bertsdorf zum OSee genommen. Hier musste aber noch eins werden.




Nu aber schnell weg vom See denn hier pfeift der Wind noch mehr und meine Zehen geben auch kein großes Lebenszeichen mehr von sich.
Trotz allem war das noch mal eine hübsche Runde.
Happy Trails


----------



## CC. (17. Dezember 2013)

Der -firlie- macht das ganz geschickt: erst im anderen (selber erfundenen) Fred mit Bildern anfixen und dann einen Bericht auf gefühlte 17 Teile strecken. Da hat selbst mein Herzschrittmacher schon Aussetzer...

Die Gegenlichtbilder sind Klasse! Und ... Dein Radl mit Stöckchen! Sehr fein, macht doch gleich einen besseren Eindruck 
Das Hinterland hat mich damals bei meinen kurzen Abstechern auch sehr begeistert: eine wunderschöne Landschaft, gespickt mit gemischten Ortschaften an meist klaren Bächen. Man darf über die spezifische Vergangenheit dort gar nicht nachdenken; ist schon sehr traurig.
Solche Touren nenne ich gerne als Kleinod-Touren. Es sind keine großen Fahrleistungen, aber die Entdeckungen, die man machen kann, sind bleibend und manchmal auch prägend. Hatte letztes Wochenende auch so ein Erlebnis.
Ich wäre gerne mit dem firlie mitgefahren, hätte aber den frühen Vogel gescheut 
Danke für's Mitnehmen und die schönen Bilder.
 @AlteSachse: Du wirst ja noch zum Dauerradler  Schöne Bilder! Ist "ER" eigentlich spurlos bei Euch vorbeigegangen???

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## tanztee (17. Dezember 2013)

@_firlie_ und @_AlterSachse_ :

Da habt Ihr ja tolle "eine-geht-noch-vor-Weihnachten" Touren gemacht! Definitv Anregungen auch für eigene Tourenplanungen, keine Frage.

Ich hatte heute auch eine "Ich-habe-Resturlaub-und-wer-weiß-wann-ER-kommt" Tour, will Euch mit Euren schönen Bildern aber nicht gleich vom Thron stoßen.

Bis demnächst!

tanztee


----------



## CC. (17. Dezember 2013)

Distanzring, biometrisches Ersatzteil für Herzschrittmacher
Bestellnummer: 5662199732A
Expressbestellung


----------



## AlterSachse (18. Dezember 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> AlterSachse: Du wirst ja noch zum Dauerradler  Schöne Bilder! Ist "ER" eigentlich spurlos bei Euch vorbeigegangen???



Nöö, "ER" war doch da. Siehe Report erstes Bild.


----------



## firlie (18. Dezember 2013)

Ach du Heimatland, was ist denn das für ein Layout !
Gewöhnung an was Neues fällt alten Menschen sehr, sehr schwer !
Seufz...
--------------
@ AlterSachse
Nun war ich so stolz auf meine Erstbesteigung des Wolfsberges, aber nein, die Zittauer waren auch schon da.
Ihr seid also quasi den Weg hoch, den ich runter gefahren bin (von Wolfsberg hoch). Außer den Serpentinen am Schluss dürfte alles zu fahren sein, oder ?
Hat Micha die Strecke zusammengestückelt oder ist das auf deinem Mist gewachsen.
Frage wäre, ob sich vielleicht noch eine anderer, wenig beschwerlicher Weg nach oben findet ?!

Fein geknipst haste das eine oder andere und ich hoffe du wirst an den ersten schönen (warmen) Tagen im neuen Jahr mit dem -firlie- das eine oder andere davon abfahren.

@ CC.
Gegen dein Herzleiden hilft nur ein baldiger Besuch in der Heimat. Aber das hatten wir ja schon ...

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Rockhopser (18. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Ach du Heimatland, was ist denn das für ein Layout !
> Gewöhnung an was Neues fällt alten Menschen sehr, sehr schwer !
> Seufz...
> --------------
> ...



Der neue Look ist doch ganz hübsch... nicht mehr so Spät-90ger Jahre 

Zwecks Wolfsberg drängel ich mich mal vor:
Wie du richtig vermutest sind wir das im Rahmen einer Kundentour hoch, auf eben jenem Weg von Vlci Hora aus. Den sind wir dann auch wieder runter und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren Micha und Ich die einzigen, die das komplett gefahren sind, wobei nur ich sturzfrei blieb. @AlterSachse müsste auch noch den Track dazu haben.
Im nassen/verschneiten Zustand würd ich da aber auch nicht runter wollen...

Die Frage nach nem anderen Weg beantwortet dir OSM: entweder von Norden (den müsstest du doch gefahren sein, oder?) oder den SerpetinenDH von Süden. Hoch kommst du also nicht wirklich ohne Schieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (18. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Ach du Heimatland, was ist denn das für ein Layout !
> Gewöhnung an was Neues fällt alten Menschen sehr, sehr schwer !
> Seufz...



Naja, am PC hält sich die Umgewöhnung in Grenzen - vorhin am Smartphone standen mir die Tränen in den Augen...die Mobil-Version von mtb-news war gut und einfach. Weg isse...mit einem Verweis auf Tapatalk (mag ich nicht).
Verschlimmbessert, was anderes fällt mir nicht dazu ein.


----------



## CC. (18. Dezember 2013)

Das neue "Design" ist einfach schlecht, vor allem am PC und widerspricht allen Erkenntnissen der letzten 20 Jahre von Usability und responsitive Design. Der firlie wird jetzt viel Platz auf seinem Monitor haben 
Ich habe meinem Tapatalk das Update untersagt und mir wenigstens so das einfache und gewohnte Layout erhalten....
Konservative Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## AlterSachse (19. Dezember 2013)

Nee so ein Mist, wollte eigentlich Biken gehen aber der Wind ist schon ein kleiner Sturm und der würde glaub auch mich Fetti umhauen deshalb hab ich mal schnell hier rein geschaut.
Design vom Forum geht so, ist halt ne Umstellung. Was ich aber hier vermisse ist der kleine Button wo man zum letzten Beitrag springen konnte. Echt Sch.... das der fehlt, Mobile Version, da reden wir nicht drüber, alle Bilder werden sofort mit geladen und angezeigt. Im Moment nur mit WLAN getestet wenn das aber unterwegs auch so ist na dann Prost Mahlzeit.



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Zwecks Wolfsberg
> AlterSachse müsste auch noch den Track dazu haben


Jo hatte ich ja im Post 754 mit verlinkt.
Aber das kann man schon mal übersehen.

Mit dem Forum Design werden wir jetzt auch leben müssen, aber so ist das im Leben ist nicht alles perfekt.


----------



## firlie (19. Dezember 2013)

@ Rockhopser und AlterSachse
Will noch mal kurz meine Tour zum Wolfsberg anschneiden, auch im Sinne von eventuellen Nachahmern und habe deshalb das vorhandene Kartenmaterial studiert und ausgewertet.
Ich halte demnach den Weg, den ihr nach oben und auch wieder runter seid, für den besseren.
Schieben muss man das letzte Drittel auf beiden Seiten, aber an der nördlichen (meiner Auffahrt), ist´s glaube ich wesentlich mehr.





Hier war spätestens bei mir Schluss:





und dann ging`s extrem steil weiter.
Also definitiv beim nächsten Mal auf Michas ausgeklügeltem Track nach oben und wieder runter!
*Wart ihr auf dem Turm ???*
-----------------------------------------
Nun wimmelt es ja im ganzen Forum von nicht so dollen Meinungen über die Neuerungen hier.
Das einzig gute, beim Anklicken der Bilder erscheinen die in voller Bildschirmgröße
Und dann habe ich noch das festgestellt (mein Beitrag #752).
Ist doch hässlich so was, oder ???


> Nach den ersten HÃ¤uschen von _Kopec _erÃ¶ffnet sich mir ein erster Blick auf mein Tagesziel, den Wolfsberg (VlÄÃ Hora). Mit 581 m eine schÃ¶ne HÃ¶he.



So, genug OT!
Bis bald
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (19. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


>



Wer will denn da die flache Seite hoch fahren? Wo ist denn da der Kampfgeist geblieben?

So muss das ausschaun:


----------



## firlie (20. Dezember 2013)

Falco schrieb:


> Wer will denn da die flache Seite hoch fahren? Wo ist denn da der Kampfgeist geblieben?



*Hoppla !*
Die Jugend und deren Kampfgeist in allen Ehren!
Wenn du das gesamte Stück durchweg gefahren bist, dann:





*hast du meinen vollen Respekt !*
Für alle Ortsunkundigen:
Natürlich sind die 36% Steigung nur ein Spitzenwert. Kurz zuvor und danach aber immerhin um die 22% und das Basaltgestein kommt noch dazu.
Falco !
Zu meiner Erleichterung habe ich auf den Fotos festgestellt, dass unter deinen Jüngern auch normalsterbliche Radler sind, die ähnlich wie ich, das Rad tragen oder schieben. Äh...zu mindestens hochzu  !
Aber trotz alledem Chapeau 
--------------------------------------
War nun einer auf dem Turm?
Wie ist´s mit der Aussicht?
Ist wirklich alles verglast?

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (20. Dezember 2013)

@firlie
bei unserer Runde damals waren viele auf dem Turm.
Die Aussicht ist Super und ja ist alles verglast.


----------



## firlie (20. Dezember 2013)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> @firlie



Bitte das Bild löschen !!!
Wenn CC. das sieht, denkt er, alle sind verunfallt  !
---------------------------
Also wäre nichts mit Fotografieren ?
Die Scheiben sind alle dicht ?


----------



## CC. (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte es schon gesehen und meinen Reim drauf gemacht


----------



## Rockhopser (20. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Also wäre nichts mit Fotografieren ?
> Die Scheiben sind alle dicht ?



Der Ausblick dort oben ist der Hammer. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
Ich dächte, die Fenster wären alle dicht gewesen, wobei ich mich wunder, wie @AlterSachse dann das Bild nach unten geschossen hat?
Aber durchs Glas fotographieren geht doch auch zur Not...


----------



## AlterSachse (20. Dezember 2013)

Also da das ja nun schon lange lange her ist glaub ich mich erinnern zu können.
Also das Panorama ist durch das Glas aufgenommen und müsste so Richtung Elbe zeigen.
Das Schlachtfeld ist entstanden durch ein offenes Fenster weil einer am Turm hing und diesen gestrichen hat.



So nun genug der ollen Kamellen.


----------



## tanztee (23. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Wie auf den Bildern ersichtlich ist, lag da oben jede Menge weißes Zeug herum. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Zwischendings aus Eis und Schnee, gab dem Ganzen aber ein herrliches Ambiente.



*Hallo @firlie, *

also meine Trails sehen so aus 





Frohe Weihnacht allen hier im SVTF und viele  !

ride on - tanztee


----------



## firlie (23. Dezember 2013)

@ tanztee


> Da es für einen Bericht a) zu kurz war (die Tour) und b) auch nicht ereignisreich genug



Als sich irgendwo in der Wildnis rumzutreiben, geschweige denn hier im Forum, ist dir an den Feiertagen dann doch das Kanapee lieber, *geb´s doch zu* !
Ab nächstes Jahr werde ich hier im Tourenfred kürzertreten, denn meine vertraglich festgelegte *Vertretungszeit endet heute*.
Dann wirst du bitte solch einmalige, mehrtägige Tourenberichte (wie zuletzt) am laufenden Band vorlegen und nicht nur so dann und wann, wenn dir gerade danach ist !
Wir freuen uns schon alle darauf !
-----------------------


> *Hallo @firlie, *
> also meine Trails sehen so aus




Ach, bist du jetzt unter die Warmduscher gegangen ?
Keine Treppen mehr ?
Dann guck mal hier:





PS: Ist schon ne Weile her, das Treppenbildchen !

So, ich gehe jetzt noch mal ins große Rennen. Arbeitsmäßig.
Schönes Fest!
-firlie-


----------



## tblade_ (27. Dezember 2013)

Zum baldigen Jahresende habe ich das heutige Wetter auch nochmal nutzen wollen. Das Auto rief nach Werkstatt und Urlaub habe ich zZ auch. 

In Zschopau habe ich meine Runde begonnen. Ziel war der Zeisigwald bei Chemnitz. Da war ich vor ein paar Tagen schon, aber die 500ha sind so verwinkelt, da sieht man immerwieder interessantes Neues. Bei Kleinolbersdorf hatte ich leider einen kleinen Verfahrer (2,5km, -150hm) den ich wieder zurückfahren musste. In der Ferne machte sich die Augustusburg schon bemerkbar.





Der Einstieg in den ehem. Steinbruch führte vorbei an den 1880 erbauten "Teufelsbrücken". Das neue Ziegeldach fügt sich auch sehr gut in den Bau ein. 







Weiter ging es in den Beutenbergbruch, welcher irgendwann Mitte des 20. Jh. stillgelegt wurde. In diesem wurde seit dem 18. Jh. Porphyrtuff zur Bausteingewinnung abgebaut. Zu Spitzenzeiten waren in 40 Brüchen bis zu 1500 Arbeiter mit dem Abbau beschäftigt.








Der Fuchsberg dessen 400m zT durch Treppentragen erklommen werden mussten, wartete dann mit einer herrlichen Aussicht bis tief ins Erzgebirge auf. Ein perfekter Ort für ein Päuschen in der wärmenden Sonne.








Wieder am Fuß des Fuchsbergs angekommen ging es vorbei an vielen verfüllten und gefluteten Brüchen sowie reichlich sumpfigen Gebieten...








...auf den mit 420m höchsten Punkt des Waldgebiets, den Beutenberg. Dessen Aussicht blieb mir aufgrund des 1946 verschwundenen 25m hohen hölzernen Aussichtsturms leider verwehrt. Diente wohl als Brennholz wobei das Verschwinden bis heute nicht geklärt ist. Im Wald finden sich auch unzählige aufgeschüttete Hügel und Gräben die während des 1. und 2. WK als Artilleriestützpunkte genutzt wurden. Dann noch die 20km heimgekurbelt und unterwegs nochmal am Schlossteich die Sonne genossen.





Frohes Neues schonmal.


----------



## firlie (29. Dezember 2013)

@ tblade*_*
*Na wenigstens einer, der sich hier opfert 
*
Jetzt gibt´s auch noch diese "gefällt mir" Buttons unter jedem Beitrag.
Da wird in Zukunft gar keiner mehr kommentieren und den Fred damit am Laufen halten.
Na Prost Mahlzeit!
Steig ich jetzt aus ....grübel, grübel ?

-firlie-


----------



## tblade_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Zwischen all den Gänsen und Karpfen ist es aber auch mühsam sich aufzurappeln. 

OT: In der Gewissheit heute nicht bei Zeiten aufstehen zu müssen habe ich mir die letzte Nacht hiermit (MDR.de) um die Ohren geschlagen. Ein paar tolle Bilder u.a. auch aus Elbsandstein- und Zittauer Gebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wer zu Silvester ein Smartphone dabei hat und ab dem 1.7.14 mal an einem abgefahrenen Rennen teilnehmen will, kann versuchen, auf http://www.1000miles.cz/prihlaska-2014 einen der letzten Startplätze zu ergattern. Die Restplätze werden ab 1.1.14 00:00 Uhr in der Reihenfolge der Onlineanmeldung vergeben. Den Anmeldetermin möchte ich jetzt nicht kommentieren, aber das 1000-Miles-Adventure ist auf alle Fälle ein Erlebnis:
http://www.1000miles.cz/fotogalerie-zavodu
Ich war 2013 bin dabei. Bericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen hier...
Die Idee des Rennens ist wie bei jedem Rennen: Gewonnen hat, wer am ersten im Ziel ist. Nur dass es hier eben 1000 Meilen/ 1600km nonstop quer durch Ex-Tschechoslovakia geht - von der bayerischen Westgrenze Tschechiens bis hin zur urkainischen Ostgrenze der Slovakei - größenteils über Trails und Wanderwege, also echtes MTB-Feeling:
http://www.1000miles.cz/mapa-trasy
Die Route wird per GPS aufgezeichnet, 3 Checkpoints müssen absolviert werden. Zeiteinteilung ist frei .-)
Wie gesagt, Bericht folgt. Tipps & Tricks gerne hier oder per PN.
Vielleicht mag ja jemand 2014 dabei sein und hat Glück bei der Anmeldung.
Drücke die Daumen!!!


----------



## CC. (31. Dezember 2013)

Allen Tourenradlern in und um den SVTF ein Gesundes Neues Jahr  und immer eine Handvoll Luft im Reifen! 
CC.


----------



## firlie (11. Januar 2014)

Taaaaanzteeeee....
@ tanztee ---Cheffchen wo biste denn schon wieder ????

Zur Weihnachtszeit einfach 2 Bildchen in den Fotofred, 3 schnelle Wörtchen und dann, auf und davon !
Maledivien ???
Sind neue Mädels eingetroffen oder weshalb hattest du es so eilig ?
Na sei´s drum.
Bevor ich hier im Tourenfred, wie angekündigt, in den Teilruhestand gehe, habe ich noch 2 Sachen aus dem letzten Jahr, die ich unbedingt zum Besten geben will.
Einer davon soll nun folgen.
@ *leler*
Ich oder besser WIR warten auf deinen angekündigten, epischen Bericht mit den vielen Fotos.
Solltest du den schon in Planung haben, dann bitte warte mal noch, bis der -firlie- sein Geschriebsel fertig hat!
-------------------------------------------
Also, ihr könnt euch noch an folgenden Beitrag aus dem vergangenen Juni erinnern ?
Hier mal ne kleine Geh-Hilfe (zitieren lässt sich die Sache leider nicht):
--------------------------------------------
_Hallo Biker ! Ja, ja ich schon wieder !
Eigentlich gäb´s viel zu berichten. Aber ich denke, die Anderen wollen (?) oder sind auch mal dran, sonst wird´s doch zu langweilig !!!
Hier nur mal ne kleine Anzeige für einen Bericht*, der unter folgenden Headlines laufen könnte:

"Wie der -firlie- zum Täter wurde !"_

*





*
_"Wie der -firlie- sich fast zu Tode stürzte !"_
*




@ **AlterSachse*
_Mein "Eichkatzerl" hatte schöneres Fell  !
Das Video ist super geschnitten, aber an der Schärfe der Aufnahmen solltest du noch´n bisschen arbeiten!

Bericht* = irgendwann

Grüße
-firlie-_


----------



## firlie (11. Januar 2014)

*Zum Větrný vrch (Ottenberg, 481 m), dessen Besteigung, zwei Taufen für "Black Steve" und wie der -firlie- sich fast zu Tode stürzte 

Teil 1*
So, dann will ich mal wieder - zum vorletzten Mal!
Mitte Juni war´s, im vergangenen Jahr, als ich mich aufmachte um einen der unzähligen Gipfel im Lausitzer Gebirge zu bezwingen. Wie ich nun gerade auf den "Ottenberg" gekommen bin, kann ich heute nicht mehr genau sagen.
Da ich aber ständig auf der Suche nach schönen Aussichten auf die Böhmisch-Sächsische Schweiz bin, stelle ich damit mal einen Zusammenhang her.
Im Vorfeld waren natürlich Hausaufgaben in Form einer zusammenzustückelnden Strecke zu erledigen, denn ich musste durch den Nationalpark und wollte dort nicht gesetzwidrig handeln.
Die im folgenden Bild ersichtliche Strecke ist aber eine GPS-Aufzeichnung:






Gesetzwidrig handeln ist dann auch gleich der erste Stichpunkt, denn ich scheine der einzige frühe Vogel zu sein, der sich vor Sonnenaufgang durch die Wildnis schleicht. Jedenfalls sind die Parkautomaten nicht für solche wie mich geschaffen.
Das Problem bemerkte ich Gott sei Dank erst nach der Tour, in Form eines Knöllchens, denn sonst wäre die ganze schöne Tour mit einem bitteren Nebengeschmack versehen gewesen.
Ich will die ganze Sache jetzt nicht weiter aufbauschen, aber eigentlich müsste ich es, denn bei einem erneuten Besuch in Hinterhermsdorf, bei meiner Tour zum Wolfsberg, hatte ich neuerlich das Problem (wenn es auch dieses Mal ein anderer Parkplatz in Hinterhermsdorf war) und eigentlich hatte man mir versprochen, das Problem zu lösen.
Nun, ich weiß jetzt nicht...das ganze Prozedere noch mal durchmachen ??? Ich hatte im vergangenen Juni immerhin an 5 oder 6 Stellen geschrieben, keiner zeichnete sich verantwortlich, bis dann endlich dieses Schreiben kam:





Gut, vorerst Schluss damit. Wir können nach dem Bericht noch lustige Sachen drüber erzählen bzw. die Wut aus ähnlichen Fällen in Form von Worten zum Besten geben!
Losgedüst, wie immer in halber Nacht, konnte ich das herrliche Erwachen des neuen Tages über dem Lausitzer Gebirge beobachten:





Von Hinterhermsdorf kenne ich lediglich die "Schleusen" und die dort angebotenen Kahnfahrten. Aber das ist auch schon Jaaaaahre her. Durch meine Streckenplanung am PC wusste ich aber immerhin, das es Anfang auf breitem Wege immer nur bergab geht. Das Bildchen ist leicht "angerauscht", da es noch halbe Nacht war und meine kleine Knipse nicht so viel Bums hat -grins-





Erster Anfahrtspunkt war das kleine Prebischtor (_Malá Pravčická Brána) _.
Ich wusste, dass es das gibt, hatte davon gehört und nun war ich mal dort und auch hier mache ich ein Häkchen dahinter!
Man muss es mal gesehen haben, aber etwas Weltbewegendes ist es nicht. Allein die Aussicht ist sehr zugewachsen und ...deshalb gucke ich auch bisschen schief.





Nachdem am Anfang die üblichen, breiten Forstwege die Grundlage für mein Radl bildeten, hatte ich nun echte Trails unter den Rädern.
Untrügliches Zeichen dass ich den Nationalpark verlassen hatte und nun frei wie der Vogel im Winde, meine Bahnen ziehen konnte.






Na gut, ich will ehrlich sein, viel mit Trails war natürlich nicht, aber immerhin stieg der Spaßfaktor um Einiges, zumal es kurze Zeit später raues und sandiges Gelände zu bezwingen galt:





Tolle Felsformationen, hin und wieder und dann endlich Licht und der Blick auf freies Land und die Mützchen des Lausitzer Gebirges.
Ganz hinten könnt ihr mein Tagesziel erkennen, das hatte sich der -firlie- ausgesucht ....






....und ist nur ein ganz kleines bissl endtäuscht wurden.
Warum, das erfahrt ihr nächste Woche, denn jetzte will ich erst mal zum Frühstücken gehen und danach die Schlafenszeit nachholen, die ich heute Nacht versäumt habe.

*Bitte beachten! Es ist noch eine Beitrag von mir, über diesem hier !!!*

Allen Zappelgurksen ein schönes Wochenende, allen anderen auch!
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (11. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> denn jetzte will ich erst mal zum Frühstücken gehen und danach die Schlafenszeit nachholen, die ich heute Nacht versäumt habe.



Während der @firlie nichtsahnend schlummert, war ich unterwegs und muss ja nun wieder "ran"! Dieser Fachkräftemangel überall aber auch 

*Trails im unteren Müglitztal*

lautete der "Arbeitstitel" für diese erste Tour im neuen Jahr. Eigentlich hatte ich ja eine Tour am Stück geplant, da aber mein "official carrier" mich in Heidenau auf dem erfrischend (Vorsicht - Wortspiel!) zugigen Bahnsteig ohne Anschluß an die Müglitztalbahn einfach so stehen läßt, wird die Tour spontan umgeplant.

Zwischen Roller und real,- erreichte, nein - flüchte ich zu einer alten Fahrstraße, welche dann in einen Wiesenweg übergeht. Der Ausblick entschädigt etwas:





Die Autobahn überquerend, gelange ich auf einer alten Straße nach Gamig.





Die Kapelle im Gut Gamig ist hübsch anzuschauen:





Auf dem Weg zum Spargrund, meinem ersten Etappenziel, gelangt man durch lokaltypische Pflanzungen mitsamt deren Transportbehältnissen.





Zwischen Socken und Schlips  lag auch ein für notorische "Selfies" nützliches Teilchen:





Weiter geht die Landpartie, hier kurbel ich von Tronitz nach Maxen.





Von "Ihm" ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen, und Klärchen zeigt sich (noch) gnädig.





In Schmorsdorf locken mich Schilder zu einer Ortsbesichtigung. Neben dem einen oder anderen gepflegten Dreiseitenhof gelange ich unversehens in Schlachtengetümmel:





Die Schmorsdorfer Linde:





Nun biege ich aber in einen Feldweg ein, und gelange zum Spargrund. Openstreetmap verzeichnet dort einen Pfad, welcher sich verheißungsvoll entlang des Flüsschens schlängelt. Wie konnte ich bisher diesen Kleinod nur übersehen haben? Warum bin ich quasi zielsicher an diesem wohl epischen Trail abseits ausgetretener Touristenwege vorbeigefahren?

Deshalb wohl.





Der Trail entpuppt sich als Hirngespinst eines, sagen wir, Survival-Freaks, welcher seinen Tracklog dann in OSM abgeladen hat. Und irgendein Honk hat daraus dann einen Weg generiert.
Weg im Sinne eines erkennbaren, gebauten, zumindest jedoch naturfesten, in jedem Fall zur Fortbewegung gedachten linearen Oberflächenmerkmals ist im Spaargrund jedenfalls nicht zu erkennen.

Ich folge den Trittspuren überzüchteter Paarhufer, fahre Kuhfladenslalom und komme in den Genuss einzigartiger vernässter Wiesenbereiche, welche jeden Naturschützer in helle Freude versetzen würden:





Das Bike steht hier auch ohne Stöckchen 

Wenigstens komme ich ohne Stromschläge in den nächsten Weidebereich:





Der "Weg" wechselt die Uferseite. Hahaha.





Ich flüchte hangwärts zu einer Apfelplantage hinauf, und finde mich zwischen übermannshohen Zäunen wieder. Gedanken an Filme wie "Gesprengte Ketten" kommen auf. Während ich überlege, ob ich einen Tunnel grabe oder das Rad über den Zaun werfe, gelange ich hierhin:





"Echte" Trails tun sich auf 





Wieder mal ein Pilz als Aussichtspunkt, das scheint hier im Müglitztal beliebt zu sein. Wir blicken auf Dohna und im Hintergrund den Borsberg. Irgendwie ernüchternd, wenn man sich mühsam durch unwegsames, unbekanntes Gelände kämpft, und dann eigentlich fast an den Hometrails rauskommt 





Bergab wähle ich einen kleinen Weg, zuerst finde ich den Abzweig nicht, dann muss ich auch noch illegal über die Schienen hüpfen. Aber immerhin sind teilweise Pfadspuren erkennbar.
Jetzt muss aber noch was richtiges her, ich will das so nicht stehen lassen.

Mein _official carrier_ muss noch mal ran ...





... und bringt mich via Oberschlottwitz an historische Wege am Lederberg.





Zuerst über einen breiten, ausgebauten Weg, geht es dann im steilen Hang auf nicht mal handtuchbreiten Trails immer höher. Da ist an Fahren nicht zu denken ...





Eine Felsklippe  bietet eine erste Aussicht ins Osterzgebirge (KLICK!):





Wolkenschauspiel am Geisingberg:





Hier liegt kein buntes Herbstlaub, das ist ein Schotterhang. Wenigstens ist es hier trocken 





Noch ein kurzes, steiles Stück - und ich habe die Wahl gleich zwischen zwei Panoramablicken.





Da ist der eine ...





... und da der andere, inzwischen auch etwas eingetrübte  Ausblick.





Bis zum Abzweig zur Hirschsteigkoppe fahre ich einen schönen, steilen, etwas technischen Trail hinab. Welch Balsam für die Bikerseele nach den Spargrundgematsche!





Als ich über eine Wasserrinne halb springend drüber will und mir dabei das Vorderrad fast wegschmiert, da, ja da fällt mir ein, dass der ETA-Hebel noch umgelegt ist  Mit nur 3 cm Restfederweg wird eben jeder Downhill zum Erlebnis 

Auf dem GPS sehe ich jetzt bis zur Müglitztalstraße nur noch langweilige Forstwege. Ich rolle zügig einen glatten Weg bergab, was soll jetzt noch passsieren? Eine Wildschweinrotte macht kehrt, als Papa Schwein meiner angesichtig wird - Oooops, mit denen will ich mich lieber nicht um das Wegerecht streiten 

Als mein GPS einen Abzweig anzeigt, stehe ich erstmal mitten im Wald  Zwischen Gestrüpp erkenne ich tatsächlich die Überreste eines Waldweges. Schlamm, Dreck, Wurzeln - ne, keine Wurzeln, aber Mengen Stöcke und Knüppel zieren den Hohlweg. Den Rest an ebener Oberfläche scheint den Spuren nach Familie Grunz endbehandelt zu haben. Weiter unten geht das dann in losen Schotter über. Ich glaube, die Signatur "Track" sollte in "Bachbett" geändert werden:





_Ja, das ist eben echtes Mountainbiken_, versuche ich mir gedanklich in einer Art Motivationsdressur die Sache noch schmackhaft zu machen.

Ich erreiche das Müglitztal und Kurbel erstmal durch Mühlbach hindurch bis ein Stück vor Weesenstein und eine Straße hinauf. Da ist tatsächlich noch ein Trailkleinod versteckt, wenn man nicht - wie ich - den richtigen Abzweig verpasst.

So rausche ich erstmal durch faulendes Laub und knacke heute sicher meinen "Querliegende-Baumstämme-Highscore" 





Der Trail hört ziemlich genau an einem "Firmengelände - Betreten verboten" - Schild auf, wie ich beim Umkehren entdecke.
Egal, auf einer Art Kamm verläuft letztlich ein schöner Trail zu einem etwas zugewachsenen Ausichtspunkt, quasi der (sehr) kleine Bruder vom Lederberg (geologisch und botanisch gesehen).





Jetzt folgt ein Trail vom feinsten, mit Steinstufen, Spitzkehren und alles ohne Schmodder und Laubkompost. Da muss ich nochmal hin, die Spitzkehren am Stück fahren 

Über einen flachen, aber auch schönen Trail erreiche ich Schloß Weesenstein ...





... und kurz danach den Planetenweg:





So am Flussufer entlang genieße ich das "Chill-out", jedoch hört der Spaß leider unvermittelt an einer Straße auf. Also kurbel ich den Rest dann auf zivilisatorischen Steinwegen bis zum Bahnhof in Heidenau auch noch ab.

*Fazit:*

Am Lederberg sind die Trails und die Aussichten eindeutig der Oberklasse zuzuordnen, das ist tatsächlich der Marco "IBC-Forum" Polo Geheimtipp 
Im Spargrund werden ich den Weg auf OSM löschen   , das Erlebte ist eben das Risiko der Trailsuche ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (11. Januar 2014)

Schöner Bericht, vor allem wenn man weiß wo du gewesen bist.



tanztee schrieb:


> Der "Weg" wechselt die Uferseite. Hahaha.



Den hab ich auch schon versucht, der Spargrund Trail, ein echter Geheimtipp 

Hier die Wasserquerung, so wirds gemacht:



Bei trockenen Verhältnissen kann man da sicher über den Braumstam drüber fahren, also kein Hindernis 
Ich glaub vor min. 3 Jahren war das mal was wert, oder wenigstens als Wanderweg geeignet. Die Zeit ist sicher schon lange vorbei.

tanztee, wenn du schon GPS mit dir herum fährst, dann wäre es eine Bereicherung wenn du deine Bilder vor dem Upload damit Syncronisieren könntest. Dann kann man sich ohne viel sucherei gleich die Wege einprägen, die man meiden sollte.

Wir hatten übrigens im Winter für 36km 6 Stunden gebraucht.
Ein besonderer Genuss ist bei Schnee und Eis der Weg von Mühlbach hoch auf die Dreiberge, 25minuten für 1,5km 
Und 80 Minuten sind im Spargrund liegen geblieben.


----------



## tanztee (11. Januar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Ein besonderer Genuss ist bei Schnee und Eis der Weg von Mühlbach hoch auf die Dreiberge, 25minuten für 1,5km



Erinnere mich bloß nicht daran, da mach ich zünftig nen großen Bogen drum! Da hören Wege plötzlich auf und keine Karte stimmt  Da wird ja noch das Sebnitzbachtal getoppt.

Wäre ja mal einen Fred wert, die persönlichen Frust-und-Haß-Trails bzw. was mal Trails werden sollten 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## mathijsen (12. Januar 2014)

@tanztee Da hast du ja einen Beitrag zu einer Tour geschrieben, zu dem mir auch einiges einfällt.

Allgemein: Trail-Erkundungen in der Gemarkung Gemeinde Müglitztal sind ob der schlechten Pflege derer Wanderwege immer ein besonderes Abenteuer.

Ich hatte mich am 27.12. hieran von oben aus versucht: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/50.90897/13.80939

Der Weg endete scheinbar im Wald vor der Stromleitung. Nach längerem Suchen fand ich schließlich weiter unten tatsächlich eine Fortsetzung, welche allerdings sehr mit Laub und Ästen zugedeckt war. Nach wenigen Metern war allerdings wieder Feierabend. Ich kreuchte dann durch das Unterholz den Schlitz im Hang hinunter, da der mir für einen ehemaligen Wegverlauf am sinnvollsten erschien. Und tatsächlich: Als ich es schon fast aufgegeben hatte, war wieder Weg erkennbar.
In diesem Fall hat es also offenbar tatsächlich mal ein Weg gegeben.
Der weitere Weg zu den Aussichtspunkten (naja mehr oder weniger, "Teufelsnase" und nochirgendwas) war zwar auch nicht im besten Zustand, aber immerhin begeh- und tw. befahrbar und die Abfahrt ins Müglitztal schön steinig steil. Den Aufwand war es aber nicht wert.

Ich bin dann zum nächsten Bahnübergang talaufwärts und den dortigen Fahrweg (auch ziemlich rümpelig aber befahrbar) hoch und dann zur Hirschsteigkoppe und anschließend den Grünen Strich runter nach Schlottwitz.

Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch die oberen Trails erkunden, hatte aber mit dem vorherigen Gesuche zu viel Zeit verloren. *Insofern trifft es sich super, dass du das gemacht hast. Danke für den Bericht dazu.
*
In den Spargründen war ich vor Jahren schon mal, Falco war, glaube ich, auch dabei; allerdings sind wir damals über den Weg von Sürßen rein. War nicht berauschend, aber ging. Auf den Aussichtspunkten waren wir allerdings nicht.

Ich nehme mal an, der letzte Aussichtspunkt in deinem Bericht ist der hier? http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/50.92783/13.84407



Falco schrieb:


> Wir hatten übrigens im Winter für 36km 6 Stunden gebraucht.
> Ein besonderer Genuss ist bei Schnee und Eis der Weg von Mühlbach hoch auf die Dreiberge, 25minuten für 1,5km
> Und 80 Minuten sind im Spargrund liegen geblieben.


Für jemanden, der auf solche bescheuerten Ideen wie "Erkundungstour bei Schnee und Eis" kommt, hab ich kein Mitleid übrig.


----------



## mathijsen (12. Januar 2014)

doppelpost. scheiß neues forensystem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Januar 2014)

Im Spargrund konnte man mE diesen Rundweg ganz isi fahren, ist aber schon eine Weile her, daß ich dort war... 


tanztee schrieb:


> ...
> Da hören Wege plötzlich auf und keine Karte stimmt  Da wird ja noch das Sebnitzbachtal getoppt.
> ...


Das ist eben dort Wald und keine gepflegte Parklandschaft ...
Sorry fürs Klugscheißen.
Der linke Müglitztalhang zwischen Mühlbach und Niederschlottwitz hat auch mich schon mal zur Verzweiflung gebracht. Ohne Säge oder Axt geht dort nix. Die dortigen Wege muß man aber auch nicht wirklich gefahren  sein. Dort ist nüscht Gescheites.


----------



## tanztee (12. Januar 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Der weitere Weg zu den Aussichtspunkten (naja mehr oder weniger, "Teufelsnase" und nochirgendwas) war zwar auch nicht im besten Zustand, aber immerhin begeh- und tw. befahrbar und die Abfahrt ins Müglitztal schön steinig steil. Den Aufwand war es aber nicht wert.



Genau. Da war ich auch mal. Nett, aber einen zweiten Besuch definitiv nicht wert.



mathijsen schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch die oberen Trails erkunden, hatte aber mit dem vorherigen Gesuche zu viel Zeit verloren. *Insofern trifft es sich super, dass du das gemacht hast. Danke für den Bericht dazu.*


Die Trails sind technisch jetzt nicht immer sooo schwer, aber einfach schmal und verlaufen im steilen Hang _und_ teilweise steil hinauf. Es lohnt sich, auch wenn ich da über weite Stücken meinen "Moralischen" hatte und geschoben habe. Definitiv einen zweiten Besuch wert, nicht nur der Aussicht wegen. 
Ich habe dort auch schon (unten am Discounter in Niederschlottwitz) Kollegen mit schwerem Gerät gesehen, scheint sich also zu lohnen.



mathijsen schrieb:


> In den Spargründen war ich vor Jahren schon mal, Falco war, glaube ich, auch dabei; allerdings sind wir damals über den Weg von Sürßen rein. War nicht berauschend, aber ging. Auf den Aussichtspunkten waren wir allerdings nicht.


Die Aussichtspunkte sind einzig lohnende, wenn man mal in der Gegend ist oder einem sonst nix einfällt fürn halben Tach oder so. Wie gesagt, nur im Bereich der Markierung "Gelber Punkt" ist was zu holen.



mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, der letzte Aussichtspunkt in deinem Bericht ist der hier? http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/50.92783/13.84407


Schiff versenkt 
Im Rahmen einer Tour kann man das mitnehmen, bergab durchaus technisch, aber als alleiniges Ziel eher unlohnend. Könnte man ja mit den Trails oberhalb von Weesenstein (Belvedere usw.) verbinden, dann wirds vlt. was.



mathijsen schrieb:


> Für jemanden, der auf solche bescheuerten Ideen wie "Erkundungstour bei Schnee und Eis" kommt, hab ich kein Mitleid übrig.


  
... was andere so anstellen, da ist das doch alles 'n Knabenchor hier 

Ach ja, da gings lang!
Das komische gerade Stück ist der Zugtransfer als Luftlinie. Hatte keinen Heli bei 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## konaspeed (13. Januar 2014)

Hihi, also bin ich nicht der Einzige der darauf reingefallen ist (Spargrund).  War aber schon vor drei Jahren nicht wunderlich schön, vor allem wenn es kurz vorher geregnet hat.


----------



## firlie (13. Januar 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> Während der @firlie nichtsahnend schlummert, war ich unterwegs und muss ja nun wieder "ran"! Dieser Fachräftemangel überall aber auch



Ja, da habe ich *hier* wohl alles verschlafen!!!
Da tut sich wochenlang im Tourenfred nichts, dann stichelt man gegen seinen Chef und dann knallt der, völlig unerwartet und ungewöhnlich, einen XXXL Bericht erster Güte unter´s Rad-fahrende Volk.
Liebes Cheffchen, wie soll ich nun den Faden zur Fortsetzung meines angefangenen Berichtes wiederfinden ?????
Früher warst du nettiger, hast deine Jünger und vor allem deine Vertretungen ausreden lassen, wenn die sich dann schon mal geopfert haben, um deinen, fast ins bodenlose gefallenen Fred zu erretten  *****
Ach ja, wie ersehne ich meinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand ....
**** @ tanztee, ich schicke dir ne "nettige" PN 

*Zum Větrný vrch** (Ottenberg, 481 m), dessen Besteigung, zwei Taufen für "Black Steve" und wie der -firlie- sich fast zu Tode stürzte 
*
Angesichts der vielen Feedbacks zu tanztee `s teils schlammiger Tour (igittigitt, mit schmuddeligem AKA in die Bahn !!!) liege ich  wahrscheinlich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich der einzige Erkunder der östlichen Hemisphäre bin, zu mindestens was das Grenzland zwischen Elbsandsteingebirge und Lausitzer Gebirge darstellt !?

*Teil 2*
Den Sächsischen- und Böhmischen Nationalpark habe ich nun hinter mir gelassen, bin auf breiten Forstwegen mit schneller Fahrt ins Kirnitzschtal gerauscht, habe dort die Ländergrenze passiert und trudele jetzt ins böhmische Jetřichovice (Dittersbach) hinein...um es kleines Zeitchen später auch schon wieder zu verlassen.
Eine knallige Sonne ist dabei hinter der Kirche des Örtchens den Zenit zu erklimmen, ich versuche mich in Fotokünsten und versage jämmerlich. Sowohl die Gegenlichtaufnahmen, als auch die Selbstauslöser...einfach zum kotz...und völlig dilettantisch.
Das merke ich aber erst zu Hause am PC, denn im (annehmenden) Wissen, einzigartige Hochglanzfotos geschossen zu haben, bin ich happy und werde es gleich noch mehr, als sich nämlich vor mir dieser, von jungem Grün umrahmte Trail erschließt:





Auf ihm gelange ich nach Všemily (Schemmel), einem von mehreren Ortsteilen von Jetřichovice. Die dortige alte Schule (Bild) und die Felsenkapelle sind die bekanntesten Sehenswürdigkeiten, aber insgesamt ist das Örtchen wie immer etwas Besonderes für den -firlie-.
Einfach malerisch fügen sich die niedrigen Umgebindehäuschen in das Tal ein, links und rechts von dichtem Wald und Fels umrahmt.





Aber wie immer drängt mich das Zeitfenster.
Mein Frauchen und die Kinder reagieren bei Verspätungen nicht auf Blumen oder saftige Birnen, das scheint nur bei tanztee zu funktionieren.
Also beende ich mein Staunen, fahre auf steilem Pfad aus dem Tale heraus und sehe mein Ziel in greifbarer Nähe .







Nun kommt dieser Part:


> ....und ist nur ein ganz *kleines bissl* endtäuscht wurden.


Eigentlich war mir bei der Planung nicht entgangen, dass der Ottenberg nicht befahrbar ist. Aber wie auf etlichen Touren erlebt und von tanztee gerade bestätigt, sind manchmal Wege da, wo gar keine sein dürften.
Ein ausgebauter Wirtschaftsweg zweigt von der Hauptroute des Wanderweges ab und ...probiern wir mal !
Ringsherum die lieblichen Mützchen oder Vulkankegel ...





...die Augen nur auf die Landschaft gerichtet, bemerke ich trotz stetiger Steigung zu spät, dass dieser Weg nur ein Fake ist.
Nach einem Drittel ist Schluss. Allein der zurückgelegte Weg und das gerade abgeerntete Feld veranlassen mich zu folgendem Schritt:
_Firlie...du wirst deine Karre jetzt da hoch schieben!!!_
Vor dir hat´s mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch keiner getan und dann bist du der Einzige der das in naher Vergangenheit getan hat. Früher gab´s wohl mal eine Hütte da oben und darauf hatte ich eigentlich gesetzt, aber nirgends kein Weg, nur dichte Hecken, die das Vorankommen am steilen Hang nicht gerade leichter machen. Irgendwann habe ich die Baumgrenze erreicht, was in diesem Fall bedeutet: hier geht´s mit den Bäumen erst los.
Loses Basaltgeröll, Zweige, Äste und ein schwitzender -firlie-, aber so kurz vor dem Ziel...also die Arschbacken noch mal zusammen gekniffen und dann bin ich endlich oben.



 





Die Bilder sind natürlich nicht der Bringer und nur ein Beweis.
Als ich oben stehe, zieht unter mir eine Herde Tiere durch den dichten Buchenwald. Zu groß um es Rehwild zu zuordnen, aber Rotwild hier in der Gegend ?
Nun, der nicht vorhandene Weg auf den Ottenberg war die "kleine Endtäuschung" die mir in Form von Schwitzen bei der Plackerei nach oben ein "bissl" zugesetzt hat.
Der Blick ins Land unterhalb des Berges entschädigt mich aber für alles Erlittene und wie immer kann ich mich gar nicht satt sehen und mache erst mal mein zweites Frühstück.
Bei der Aussicht kann´s schöner nicht sein!!!



 




Morgen oder Übermorgen folgt dann der 3. und letzte Teil.
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (13. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Da tut sich wochenlang im Tourenfred nichts, dann stichelt man gegen seinen Chef und dann knallt der, völlig unerwartet und ungewöhnlich, einen XXXL Bericht erster Güte unter´s Rad-fahrende Volk.
> Liebes Cheffchen, wie soll ich nun den Faden zur Fortsetzung meines angefangenen Berichtes wiederfinden ?????
> Früher warst du nettiger, hast deine Jünger und vor allem deine Vertretungen ausreden lassen, wenn die sich dann schon mal geopfert haben, um deinen, fast ins bodenlose gefallenen Fred zu erretten  *****


Du willst es - Du kriegst es! Du hast in Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland sooo doll gerufen ... 
Sorry, aber wenn ich einmal in Schreiblaune bin, dann gibts eben kein Halten.

Egal, jetzt warte ich auf Teil 3 ... dann gibts auch Kommentare zur Tour 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (13. Januar 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> Egal, jetzt warte ich auf Teil 3 ... *dann gibts auch Kommentare zur Tour *
> ride on!
> tanztee



  ....freu mich und stell´s schon mal kalt  
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (14. Januar 2014)

Großes Kino hier: der Chefe hat sich zu einem tollen Bericht in seiner typisch ausführlich-witzigen Art herniedergelassen. Super und tolle Fotos! Und sein Weihnachtsmann ist technik-affiner als meiner, hat er doch einen Gorillapod in passender Größe gebracht, statt meinem Mädchenteil, was  nirgendwo so richtig halten will. Und Trailsuchen will gelernt sein. Warum soll es Anderen besser gehen, als mir? 

Der SVTF-entjungferte @konaspeed hat doch tatsächlich sein zweites Statement hier abgegeben. Bravo! Mehr davon! Am Besten mit Bildern..

Und wegen firlie hab ich mir jetzt schon die Zunge abgebissen, weil ich mit meinen unpassenden Kommentaren bis zum Berichtsserienteilfolterfinale warten wollte...
So ein Sommerbericht im batzigen Winter, der eigentlich keiner ist, hat schon was und sandige Trails neben Felsen im grünen Frühsommerkleid lösen bei mir ziemliches Schwärmen aus. Ist das der Rosenberg auf dem letzten Bild?
Come on, firlie!


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2014)

@firlie, mal 'ne Frage zwischendurch - Wie suchst du dir deine Radziele...Karte, diverse Internetseiten? Welche Kriterien sind wichtig...Aussicht, (geschichtlich) Interessantes oder einfach nur Gegenden abseits des Mainstreams?


----------



## firlie (14. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Der SVTF-entjungferte @konaspeed hat doch tatsächlich sein zweites Statement hier abgegeben. Bravo! Mehr davon! Am Besten mit Bildern..



Eben, konaspeed !
Als alter sächsischer Trail-Haudegen und Voll-mit-Glied im SVTF solltest du gewissen Verpflichtungen nachkommen und deine großartigen Bildchen herrlichster Trails und schönster Landschaften nicht nur im 29er Fred ausstellen. Du musst ja *hier* keine Romane schreiben  !
-------------------------

*Zum Větrný vrch (Ottenberg, 481 m), dessen Besteigung, zwei Taufen für "Black Steve" und wie der -firlie- sich fast zu Tode stürzte 
*
Im Vorfeld sei dem illustren Kreis des Tourenfreds mitgeteilt, dass ich am gestrigen Montag eine nettige Aussprache mit unserem Tourenfredgründer und Chefchen hatte. Ich habe mich fast 2 Stunden mal so richtig ausgeheult , weil - wie schon geschrieben, so einfach mal dann und wann was von sich hören lassen und dann zurück auf die Insel ...
So geht´s einfach nicht !!!!!!
Aber ich glaube, ich wurde erhört und die Bestätigung meiner Annahme hoffe ich in einem XXXL Kommentar zu erhalten !

Merke gerade, dass Th. mal zurückschlägt, es dem -firlie- gleichtut und auch auch so richtig neugierig ist  !
Ob ich jetzt mein Pensum schaffe, weiß ich noch nicht, wenn dann kommt morgen noch mal ein bisschen Gelabere von mir.
-------------------------------
*3ter und letzter Teil*
Ich habe also gerade mein 2tes Frühstück unterhalb der Baumkrone des Ottenberges abgehalten, habe Frau und Kinder über mein Wohlbefinden informiert und versuche jetzt, über das abgeheute Feld nach unten auf wirtschaftliche Wege zu gelangen.
Das gelingt mir mehr schlecht als recht! Immer noch hänge ich der Illusion nach, irgendwo einen halbwegs fahrbaren Weg zu finden. Die Hächsler und Heuerntemaschinen müssen ja auch irgendwie auf den Berg !!!
Aber da ist nichts.
Teilweise schiebe ich mein Radl wieder nach oben, da ich durch die angelegten Monsterhecken rund um den Berg keinen Durchgang finde.
Irgendwann bin ich dann doch unten und gelange über "Kunratice" und ein anschließendes Feld auf einen versteckten, teils schlammigen aber feinen Trail .






Hier und da stehen die alten Bunker der "Schöberlinie" im Gras oder Wald:






Da ich mich nun wieder auf niedrigeres Level hinbewege, habe ich leichtes Spiel. Es rollt, es rollt.
Selbst völlig verunstaltete Wege können mich nicht aufhalten....






...und eben, ich rolle und rolle, biege in einen fahrbar aussehenden Weg ein, achte überhaupt nicht mehr auf mein Navi ...






...die Vögel zwitschern, die Sonne brennt heiß auf den mit Nadeln bedeckten, glatten Waldboden und ich fliege förmlich nur so dahin...
bis zu jenem Augenblick, als sich vor mir ein furchterregender Abgrund auftut.





Oh-ha, das hätte dumm ausgehen können.
Was hier fahrbar aussieht, geht in Wirklichkeit - wirklich halsbrecherisch nach unten und da hätte sich der -firlie- wirklich zu Tode ...
Doch der Schreck ist schnell überwunden, denn die Bremsen, bremsten vorzüglich.
Nur muss ich den ganzen Weg, wenn er dann einer war, wieder nach oben!
Firlie ist aber ein fixes Kerlchen und nach diesem nicht eingeplanten Uphill geht's auch schon wieder zum nächsten "Kracher" ...






... der mich gleich zum nächsten nicht geplanten Abenteuer bringt.
Unten schlängelt sich nämlich, ohne erkennbare, trockene Querungsmöglichkeit der Kreibitzbach (_Chřibská Kamenice) _dahin. Im nachträglichen Studium der Strecke daheim werde ich später feststellen, dass, wenn ich nach links abgebogen wäre, vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit zum Hinübergelangen bestanden hätte. Aber so, im Eifer des Gefechtes, reiße ich mir die Schuhe und Strümpfe von den Füßen und stürze mich samt Rad in die eiskalten Fluten.
Für die Lieben daheim und um mit meinen Abenteuern zu prahlen, habe ich dann nachträglich dieses Foto gestellt:






Nach dieser ersten Taufe erwartet mich wenig später die zweite. Immerhin befinde ich mich jetzt wieder in der Zivilisation, was zahlreicher werdende Bungalows am Rande des Baches bekunden.
Also, dann eben noch mal durch den Kreibitzbach.
Erbsenzähler, Mathe-Asse und Klugsch... werden jetzt einwenden: Das waren dann doch mehr als 2 Taufen für "Black Steve", du musstest doch deine Knipse holen...!
 YES, es ist so 






Nach so viel Adrenalin-Schüben erklärte ich diese abenteuerliche Unternehmen für diesen Tag erst mal für beendet.
Über den bekannten Ort Jetřichovice gelange ich schnell auf schon gefahrene Wege und genieße nochmals die obergeile Aussicht auf die vielen Vulkanmützchen.





Schnell befinde ich mich wieder im böhmischen Teil des Nationalparks und wenig später, im sächsischen Teil. Das heißt breite Wege und immer weiter nach oben. Unterwegs komme ich an, im folgenden zu bestaunenden Gewässer vorbei, welches ich im Nachhinein aber nicht mehr zuordnen kann.











Der Weg hinauf nach Hinterhermsdorf zieeeeht sich und noch weiß ich natürlich nicht, dass mich ein saftiges Knöllchen am Auto erwartet...

Hiermit schließt sich der Kreis.
Ein feines Abenteuer mit der Erkenntnis, dass der Ottenberg nicht zu befahren ist, aber unterhalb wunderschöne Aussichten zu bieten hat.
Allein, ein Versuch war´s wert.
Wenn ich mir nun die ganzen Vulkankegel gen Osten anschaue, stelle ich zum Xten Male fest, da liegt Potential für Jahre und es gibt da unwahrscheinlich viel zu entdecken und zu erkunden.
---------------------------
So, leider ist meine Zeit jetzt erst mal um. Der -firlie- wird  nun wieder mal ein bisschen schlafen und morgen ein kleines Nachwort und den dazugehörigen Track veröffentlichen. Eventuelle Fragen (Th. ich denke an dich !) werden dann zu ihren Antworten finden.

tanztee -Cheffchen, lass dir ruhig Zeit mit dem Kommentar, ich bin geduldig  !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:
			
		

> Unterwegs komme ich an, im folgenden zu bestaunenden Gewässer vorbei, welches ich im Nachhinein aber nicht mehr zuordnen kann.


 
Da kann ich helfen (glaube ich zumindest)....
Der Teich sollte dieser sein: mapy.cz
Also genau da: 50°53'30.275"N, 14°21'50.832"E


----------



## Falco (14. Januar 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Da kann ich helfen (glaube ich zumindest)....
> Der Teich sollte dieser sein: mapy.cz
> Also genau da: 50°53'30.275"N, 14°21'50.832"E



Ich hoffe doch nicht, das würde sonst heißen das hier jemand knallhart ohne Bachtung der Radwege durch den Nationalpark gefahren ist, was ich garnicht in Ordnung finde.

Mal zur Erinnerung, http://www.nationalpark-saechsische-schweiz.de/red5/radfahren/fahrradwege-karte
Die dunkelgrüne Fläche ist der Verbotene Teil. Das was man da in der Ecke darf ist äußert begrenzt und daher zum Fahrradfahren meiner Meinung eher ungeeignet da außer den paar km Hauptwegen nichts erlaubt ist.


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht, das würde sonst heißen das hier jemand knallhart ohne Bachtung der Radwege durch den Nationalpark gefahren ist, was ich garnicht in Ordnung finde.


 
Nene, der firlie war schon artig. Die "Böhmerstraße" ist offizieller böhmischer Radweg 3030.
Der Link funktioniert nicht korrekt - am Besten die GPS Daten kopieren und dann bei mapy.cz einfach eingeben...


----------



## tanztee (14. Januar 2014)

So,  Prost allerseits 

@firlie als treuester Staatsbürger, der brav auch "falsche" Knöllchen löhnt, wird doch nicht den Pfad der Tugend verlassen, @Falco 

Die Tour hat der firlie wie immer wunderschön geplant und dokumentiert, keine Frage 
Ich war auch paarmal in der Ecke, vor allem 2009 die Tour auf den Kaltenberg habe ich in positiver Erinnerung.
Achtung firlie  - Augen zukneifen - langsam öffnen - hier kommt eines meiner gefürchteten Handybilder:





Vulkanzipfelmützen vom Blockhang kurz unterhalb des Kaltenberges ...

Fürs nächste mal: fahre von Kunratice unbedingt den grün markierten Wanderweg in Richtung Dittersbach / Jetrichovice!
Und auf den Kaltenberg musst du dich auch noch hochquälen, das ist jetzt dein Ziel für 2014 

Bei der Tourenplanung ist leider zu beachten, dass das Paulinental / Pavlino udoli definitiv gesperrt ist (große rote Sperrscheibe) und dort ohnehin auch Brückenschwund zu beobachten sein soll.

Und und und - beim nächsten Mal auch unbedingt die Balzhütte / Na Tokani auf einen Kaffee mitnehmen. Auch wenn es da aus bekannten Gründen keine Trails zu befahren gibt, entschädigen Gegend und "Hostinec" definitiv. Da kommst du dir vor wie vor 100 Jahren, wenn du die Luft in der uralten Blockhütte schnüffelst.

... wühl, kram, hier ein Bild von der Cyklotrasa 3076 (nicht wahr, Herr @Falco ) kurz nach dem Starkregen 2010:





So wird aus langweiligen Forstwegen schnell ein echtes Abenteuer. Auf dem Bild ist selbiger zu sehen, allerdings bis zu 1,50 m "tiefergelegt".

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (14. Januar 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> ... wühl, kram, hier ein Bild von der Cyklotrasa 3076 (nicht wahr, Herr @Falco ) kurz nach dem Starkregen 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsch, ist sogar asphaltiert, das geht mit dem E-Bike aus dem Lidl mit Korb und Tiefeinstieg bestimmt super


----------



## Rockhopser (14. Januar 2014)

Uff, dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Erstmal zu dir, mein lieber firlie:



firlie schrieb:


> ... als ich mich aufmachte um einen der unzähligen Gipfel im Lausitzer Gebirge zu bezwingen.



Nun bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob der Ottenberg noch zum Lausitzer Gebrige gehört. Die Grenze des entsprechenden LSG verläuft nämlich knapp östlich davon, womit er landschaftlich dem Elbsandsteingebirge zuzurechnen ist.
Ob das aber auch geologisch korrekt ist, weiß ich nicht 
Wie dem auch sei, ich werd dich dieses Jahr jedenfalls mal ins "echte" Lausitzer Gebirge einweihen (zusammen mit AlterSachse?).



firlie schrieb:


> Erster Anfahrtspunkt war das kleine Prebischtor (_Malá Pravčická Brána) _.



Sehr schick, kommt man dort denn tatsächlich auf legalem Wege hin?



firlie schrieb:


> _Firlie...du wirst deine Karre jetzt da hoch schieben!!!_



RICHTIG SO!!! Hätte ich auch nicht anders gemacht 
Das sind doch genau die Aktionen, die man in Erinnerung behält und so eine Erkundungstour erst ausmachen.



firlie schrieb:


> Ein feines Abenteuer mit der Erkenntnis, dass der Ottenberg nicht zu befahren ist, aber unterhalb wunderschöne Aussichten zu bieten hat.



*Alleine dafür hat sich die Tour doch schon gelohnt und ich bedanke mich für das ausführliche Sommer-Comeback hier im Thread!*

Und nun noch ein paar Worte zum Chef:



tanztee schrieb:


> Weg im Sinne eines erkennbaren, gebauten, zumindest jedoch naturfesten, in jedem Fall zur Fortbewegung gedachten linearen Oberflächenmerkmals ist im Spaargrund jedenfalls nicht zu erkennen.



Eine lexikonreife Definition würd ich sagen! 



tanztee schrieb:


> Am Lederberg sind die Trails und die Aussichten eindeutig der Oberklasse zuzuordnen, das ist tatsächlich der Marco "IBC-Forum" Polo Geheimtipp  Im Spargrund werden ich den Weg auf OSM löschen   , das Erlebte ist eben das Risiko der Trailsuche ...



*Dir auch vielen Dank für die unterhaltsame Tourbeschreibung!
Du ersparst mir damit eine Menge Arbeit, da ich dieses Jahr diesen weißen Fleck auch mal mit etwas Leben füllen wollte.
Bericht & Track werd ich mir zu gegebener Zeit nochmal zu Gemüte führen, um nicht auf die gleichen falschen Wege hereinzufallen.*


----------



## firlie (15. Januar 2014)

Ihr werdet es gemerkt haben, zum Ende meines Berichtes musste es wieder mal ganz schnell gehen. Eigentlich wollte ich noch bisschen plaudern, aber die Zeit ...
Nun sind zwischenzeitlich ne ganze Menge Kommentare eingegangen, unter anderem mit dem nie tot zu kriegenden Leierthema "Radfahren im Nationalpark" .
Aber der Reihe nach !!!
@ Th.
In den Berichten hatte ich es ja schon mit eingestreut. Zuallererst zählt für mich die Landschaft, da kann ich nicht genug bekommen. Danach kommt gleich das ganze Drumherum (Leute, Dörfchen, Sehenswürdigkeiten ....). Obwohl ich alter Ur-Sachse bin, kenne/kannte ich durch Zeitmangel relativ wenig von meiner Umgebung. RR und MTB haben mir da Möglichkeiten aufgetan, die ich seit einigen Jahren leidenschaftlich nutze. Die Ideen zu den meist Halbtagstouren kommen spontan innerhalb der Woche. Meist schießt mir ein Gedanke durch den Kopf (_da musste mal hin ...) _und dann setze ich mich vor ne Landkarte -da kann ich Stunden zubringen - und später wird die Strecke für´s Navi am PC mit gpsies oder BaseCamp ausgearbeitet. Freilich gibt´s auch größere Sachen, die werden dann halt längerfristig geplant.

Da ich gerade bei den Karten bin, ich hab zwar nicht 2000 Stück wie tanztee aber auch nen kleinen Stapel und ich brauche zum Planen was Großes, was zum in der Hand halten. Für die eben beschriebene Tour habe ich die obersten zwei benutzt, die untere ist neu, die habe ich vom Globetrotter und die ist nach erstem Gutachten sehr gut.






Nach meinem gestrigen Berichtfinale kam dann dieser Kommentar und ne PN gleich hinterher:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht, das würde sonst heißen das hier jemand knallhart ohne Bachtung der Radwege durch den Nationalpark gefahren ist, was ich garnicht in Ordnung finde.


@ Falco
Ich weiß nun nicht recht wie ich auf das reagieren soll. Als Sensibelchen habe ich mir die ganze Nacht den Kopf zerbrochen, was an meiner Strecke falsch sein soll.
Was ich nicht will ist, dass wir uns unüberlegte Sätze an den Kopf knallen und den Streit der folgen könnte, den kann ich schon gar nicht brauchen. Belehrungen höre ich mir gerne an, wenn sie denn berechtigt sind 
Wenn du nach Veröffentlichung meines Tracks irgendwelche verbotenen Wege finden solltest, nehme ich mir das gerne an und notfalls lösche ich dann auch. Aber im Vorfeld anhand eines Screenshots 
*Also noch mal, ich will hier keinen Streit !!!*
Wie ich meine Strecken plane weißt du/ihr jetzt.
Ich düse nicht einfach los, da steckt Arbeit dahinter. Zu deiner erwähnten Website mit Karte will ich nicht viel sagen. Wir hatten das Thema erst kürzlich hier und wie sich´s da anhörte, ist da nicht viel Brauchbares.
In der rechten von meinen Karten sind alle Radwege eingezeichnet, auch die, die ich genutzt habe:

*---Karte wegen eventuellen Urheberrechtsverletzungen gelöscht---*

In der Linken auch. Des weiteren findest du die eingetragenen Radwege auch auf Gpsies (OCM usw.)
*Das sind die Sachen, die für mich zählen, die kann jeder einsehen und auch kaufen.*
Übrigens habe ich Tour immer ne Karte dabei, um eventuellen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.
Um die Sache abzuschließen: ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, die offiziellen Radwege genutzt zu haben. Hier ict ein kleiner Zweifel, aber auch da denke ich - der Weg verläuft genau an der Nationalparkgrenze- dass ich richtig liege.






@ Rockhopser
Du kommst jetzt ziemlich kurz weg, denn meine eingeplante Zeit ist schon wieder um ....
Thema Ottenberg und Lausitzer Gebirge. Auch hier nutze ich die offiziellen, mir zu Verfügung stehenden Quellen. Diese Seite dürfte dir bekannt sein und da gibt´s auch was über den Ottenberg. Also nehme ich mal an, dass der dann ins Lausitzer gehört ?!
Legaler Weg zum kleinen Prebischtor ...
Laut meinen Karten ja. Das nächste Mal mache ich am Abzweig ne Wegweiser-Fotografie, versprochen 
Ich habe bewusst nur solche Wege benutzt um nicht in Schwierigkeiten zu kommen, aber ich sagte es ja mehrfach, ich lass mich gern belehren, wenn es einer begründet besser weiß!
Das Radl habe ich unten stehen lassen und weiter geht der Weg auch nicht, nach oben schon gar nicht 



 



Also zu Fuß weiter !
Den AlterSachse nehmen wir natürlich mit !!!
Jöööörg .... sind deine verfressenen Gäste endlich weg ????

@ tanztee
Liebes Cheffchen  !
Nein, nein ich bin nicht zum anderen Ufer gewechselt , aber das ist doch mal was !!!!
So stellt sich der -firlie- das vor. Bisschen Lobhudelei und Schleim, das braucher nämlich 
Dazu noch deine obergeilen Retro-Fotos 
CC. und ich planen schon nen Fanclub mit Homepage für dich !!!
------------------------
Danke für deine Tipps, werde darauf zurück kommen !
Wegen Tour bitte SMS, hat aber Zeit-Handynummer ist noch da ???-
---------------------------
*Track:* hier
---------------------------
So, jetzt ist erst mal Schluß!!!
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (15. Januar 2014)

Jetzt bekommt der -firlie- erstmal ein Bienchen für den Bericht.
Sehr schöne (und meist ruhige) Gegend dort. Anfang der 90er Jahre war ich dort oft mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Nachdem ich aber paar mal unliebsame Begegnungen mit den Kötern gemacht hatte (warum rennen einem die Viecher eigentlich nur berghoch hinterher...?), sind meine Ausflüge dorthin doch seltener geworden.


----------



## tanztee (15. Januar 2014)

*An alle Zweifler betreffs firlies Touren im NP, *

hier sollte ersichtlich werden, dass der @firlie  nur legale Wege - zumindest nach dem Beweis des ersten Anscheins und mit angemessener Prüfung des Sachverhalts - plant und befährt:

_EDIT meint:
SNIP und wech! Bitte den folgenden Link nutzen und selber klicken 
(Hier war mal ein Screenshot aus folgender Quelle)_

Quelle

Lila - ausgewiesene offizielle Radroute
Helles Lila / Pink: empfohlene Radroute, nicht ausgewiesen

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## leler (15. Januar 2014)

Grenzübergang Hinterdittersbach ist der einzige für Radler dort, bin ich vor kurzem selber gefahren. Auch die von Dir beschriebenen Wege sind OK. (Orientierung in D am besten mit dem pdf des NP bzw. anhand der gelben Schilder "Radroute im Nationalpark" vor Ort. In CZ am besten anhand der lila Wege in den CZ-Karten bzw. bei  http://www.mapy.cz/s/95V2 - "Cyclotrasy" anhaken.) 
Hoffe, Du bist jetzt beruhigt: Es war alles 100% legal!


----------



## firlie (16. Januar 2014)

Also wegen Übereifer anderer 2 x unschuldig auf dem Scheiterhaufen geschmort (#Knöllchen/#Wegerecht) und dann rehabilitiert ???
Eeh -Jungs, das geht auf die Pumpe, von den verlorenen Haaren will ich gar nicht sprechen - da gibt´s eh nicht mehr viel zu holen !
@ tanztee Cheffchen, da wunderst du dich, dass ich kürzer treten will ???
--------------------------
@ leler , kommt jetzt dein epischer Bericht oder hat noch wer ein "Wintermärchen" ?

Es grüßt der fast zum Outlaw gestempelte
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (16. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> ....
> Eeh -Jungs, das geht auf die Pumpe, von den verlorenen Haaren will ich gar nicht sprechen - da gibt´s eh nicht mehr viel zu holen !
> 
> Es grüßt der fast zum Outlaw gestempelte
> -firlie-


loooool
Wir sind Alle ganz bei Dir und
Niemand hat die Absicht, eine... ähm...falsches Programm.


----------



## firlie (16. Januar 2014)

*@ all*
So, ich schon wieder !
Kaum ist ein Problem aus der Welt geschafft, gibt´s das nächste. 
Th. war so freundlich und hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass das posten von Kartenmaterial eigentlich verboten ist.
*Bitte jetzt keine Diskussionen hier im Fred !!!*
Ich werde deshalb alle gescannten Kartenbilder aus meinen Beiträgen löschen.
Sind ja nicht viele, aber ich will keinen Ärger.
Wer will, sollte noch mal gucken. Bis Ende der Woche sind die 3 oder 4 Bildchen gelöscht.
Schönen Abend
-firlie-


----------



## leler (16. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht gehört dies ja in den "Wo-ist-der-Winter?"-Thread .-)
Trotzdem schnell zwei Fotos vom letzten Sonntag:

Start in Zittau und weiter nach Süden. Der Hochwald war gut gezuckert und ich froh, die leicht angeeiste Asphaltstraße ohne Abzusteigen hochgekommen zu sein. Hinunter war ich sicherheitshalber etwas vorsichtiger - zumal einem ja dann Flachlandtouris mit Autos entgegenkommen, die irgendwann einsehen müssen, dass sie mit ihren Sommerreifen die Steigung nicht packen...





Anschließend ging es weiter durch den Schluckenauer Zipfel und das schöne Wetter lud zu einem Abstecher auf den Klic/Gleis ein. Wegen der Aussicht zählt der steile Vulkankegel zu meinen Lieblingsbergen - auch wenn die letzten Meter zu Fuss absolviert werden mussten.





Das kleine Fischauge musste einfach mal ausprobiert werden .-)
So schön Wetter und Sicht (mind. 50km bis zum Milleschauer) auch waren, der Schneemangel macht die Felsen tückig. Trotz extra vorsichtigen Absteigen hat es mich dann doch einmal entschärft. Zum Glück ohne Folgen.
Weiter ging es anschließend die Radroute 211 über Krásná Lípa (Schönlind) und Šluknov (Schluckenau) nach Sohland/Spree. Leider halten dort die Züge nicht für Radler - zumindest nicht der RE - und ich bin bis zur nächsten Bahn noch bis Putzkau gerollt, um nicht eine 3/4 Stunde in der Kälte zu warten.
Alles in allem wurden es dann 95km. War aber dann mildem Wetter über weite Strecken recht angenehm .-)

PS. Sorry, dass es jetzt kein epischer, sondern bestenfalls ein Kurzbericht geworden ist...


----------



## Falco (16. Januar 2014)

Schöne Bilder, super Sicht, fetzt.

Aber den Winter hast du wohl schon verpasst 
Denn am 1.12. sah es da oben noch so aus:


 

 



Laut den Einheimischen war das da schon der 3. Schnee.


----------



## Rockhopser (17. Januar 2014)

leler schrieb:


> Wegen der Aussicht zählt der steile Vulkankegel zu meinen Lieblingsbergen - auch wenn die letzten Meter zu Fuss absolviert werden mussten.



Da bist du nicht der Einzige 
Obwohl ja die neuen Aussichtstafeln etwas die einmalige Gipfelidylle dort oben zerstört haben find ich.
Aber was heißt hier "die letzten Meter"... ? Fast die Hälfte des Anstiegs besteht aus Schieben 

Jedenfalls ne stattliche Tour für die Jahreszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (17. Januar 2014)

@ leler
Mit "epischen Bericht" meinte ich deine Ankündigung von neulich:



leler schrieb:


> http://www.1000miles.cz/fotogalerie-zavodu
> Ich war 2013 bin dabei. Bericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen hier...
> Wie gesagt, Bericht folgt.



*Aber immerhin sind wir froh dass es ...*


> bestenfalls ein Kurzbericht geworden ist...



 !!!
Aber im Ernst, 2 sehr schöne Bilder und wenn´s am letzten Sonntag war, dann tut´s mich bissl ärgern, dass ich nicht weiter östlich unterwegs war. Über`m Elbsandsteingebirge war alles zugezogen, nur ab und zu mal ein Lichtstrahl (siehe Fotofred).
Toller Kurzbericht.
Mehr davon 
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (17. Januar 2014)

--doppelpost--
sorry


----------



## Th. (18. Januar 2014)

Ich habe 'ne ganze Weile überlegt, ob ich zu dieser Runde überhaupt etwas schreiben sollte – eine „Tour“ wars keinesfalls, eine „Trailwarnung“ (wie unlängst @tanztee mal als potentiellen Thread angeregt hatte) trotz widriger Umstände auch nicht – im Gegenteil, ich überlege schon, wie ich den wesentlichen Streckenteil in eine größere Tour von zu Hause aus einbaue...

Normalerweise mag ich Autozubringer zur Radstrecke in näherer Umgebung nicht sonderlich, ich bevorzuge hinzuradeln, ggf. den ÖPNV zu nutzen. Allerdings bot diesmal das Sonntags(familien)programm zwischen dem gemeinsamen Frühstück und Mittagessen ein dreistündiges Zeitfenster...und da ich ohnehin bei Bekannten in Ottendorf noch etwas abgeben musste, wurde ein Rad ins Auto geladen und (schon später als eigentlich geplant) auf einem Parkplatz kurz vor Großröhrsdorf wieder ausgeladen.

Zielgebiet

Erstmal gings Richtung Pulsnitz – wollte ich doch @firlie 's  pfannkuchenapfelbaum suchen...



Am Stadtrand von Pulsnitz drehte ich westwärts ab und wäre anbetracht des plötzlichen, kräftigen Gegenwindes fast umgekippt. Über eine aufgeweichte Wiese, welche als Wanderweg markiert ist, erreichte ich, selbstverständlich bergauf und gegen den garstigen Westwind, die Straße zum Eierberg.



Auf diesem bekam ich dann „nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft“ präsentiert – oder wars ein Tornado?



Mir geht’s eigentlich gar nicht so um Schlamm und Spurrinnen – warum allerdings der markierte Wanderweg mit querliegenden Bäumen und Gesträuch präpariert wurde, war mir nicht klar. Höhepunkt waren die durch Unvermögen oder Unachtsamkeit abgeknickten Bäume über den Weg...



Die Unfallverhütungsvorschrift Forsten sagt übrigens dazu:


			
				UVV Forsten schrieb:
			
		

> _Jeder Baum muss vollständig zu Fall gebracht sein, bevor mit dem
> 
> Fällen des nächsten Baumes begonnen wird. (...) Hängengebliebene Bäume sind
> 
> ...



(Anmerkung: Ich habe mal zwei Jahre professionell, erlebnisorientiert Bäume gefällt und genau wegen dieses Passus' einen arbeitsrechtlichen Anschiss allererster Güte bekommen...)

Egal...die alten Erinnerungen weggewischt und das kleine Eierberg-Waldstück überwunden, stand ich plötzlich vorm Acker...Weg gab es keinen mehr. Ungläubig befragte ich mein Smartphone-GPS, welches genau da den eigentlich markierten Wanderweg anbot...

An einem Heckenstreifen, teils auf dem schlammigen Acker kämpfte ich mich an einer zerfallenen Rastbank vorbei zur Verbindungsstraße Lichtenberg – Pulsnitz. Dort wies eine recht neue Wandermarkierung in die Richtung aus der ich gerade kam...eine gewisse Frustration zu dem Zeitpunkt kann ich nicht abstreiten.

Mein Weiterweg führte zur Steinbergsiedlung, welche ich im ersten Moment für Verlassen hielt. Als ich mich allerdings ein paar Meter an deren Abgrenzung zwecks Fotostandpunkt jenseits der Straße dahin bewegte, erinnerte mich ein zunehmend lauter werdendes Gebell, dass ich mir schon immer mal ein Quick-snap-Pfefferspray an den Lenker klicken wollte....Erstaunlicherweise war Bello gar nicht so groß wie erwartet und möglicherweise hatte er auch schon diverse Erfahrung mit Radfahrern/Fotografen gemacht – nach Sondierung der Gesamtsituation zog er wieder ab.



Gegen den weiterhin kalten, stürmischen Westwind erreichte ich (fast) Lichtenberg, schlug aber noch mal einen rechts-links-Haken, um mich auf der Leeseite dem Eichberg zu nähern.



Der Weg dahin war selbstverständlich extrem aufgeweicht und der Weg war erstaunlich steil (oder kam es mir nur so vor?), trotz Windschatten hatte ich das Gefühl zurückgeweht zu werden...

Der Eichberg ist als Aussichtspunkt eine echte Empfehlung – Sächsische Schweiz, Osterzgebirge, Elbtal, Keulenberg – Pulsnitzer Alpen....ich muss da bei perfekten Sichtverhältnissen unbedingt mal hin, notfalls auch mit Auto.






Dieses mal war die Sicht eher medium – die Gegenlicht- und Wolkenkonstellation eher kontraproduktiv (von meiner Kompaktknipse mal abgesehen...)

Der kalte Wind trieb mich den Weg westlich Lichtenbergs herunter und – ich wollte ja pünktlich zum Mittagessen zu Hause sein (13.00 Uhr war gesetzt) – so  eilte ich, um den mit Gelbstrich markierten Wanderweg Richtung Osten zu finden....mein Entsetzen war groß, als ich diesen massiv versperrt vorfand...



Mein GPS verriet mir wiederum keine wirkliche Alternative und ein Blick auf die Lichtenberger Kirchturmuhr verriet: „Fünf vor Zwölf!!!“



So gings, perfekt unterstützt durch den immer noch starken Westwind, asphaltiert zum Auto zurück und ungeachtet des Verschmutzungsgrades wurde das Rad ins Auto gestopft.

A4 – Vmax … 13.05 Uhr saß ich Mittagstisch – perfektes Timing.


----------



## firlie (19. Januar 2014)

> Erstmal gings Richtung Pulsnitz – wollte ich doch @firlie 's pfannkuchenapfelbaum suchen...



...und ? Bist du unter hundert-drei und zweizig Sorten fündig geworden 



> Der Eichberg ist als Aussichtspunkt eine echte Empfehlung – Sächsische Schweiz, Osterzgebirge, Elbtal, Keulenberg – Pulsnitzer Alpen....ich muss da bei perfekten Sichtverhältnissen unbedingt mal hin, notfalls auch mit Auto.



Schnapp dir dein RR, wenn du´s noch hast und dann von Lichtenberg auf den Eichberg hochgefahren. Gerade in der Frühlingszeit, wenn man noch nicht so gut im Safte steht, ist das für "unser Alter" ne feine Auffahrt .
Dann weiter Richtung Keulenberg und Laussnitzer Heide. Feine Gegend dort. Mehrfach erprobt, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Bestätigung auch für die herrliche Aussicht vom Eichberg.
Dass dir das alles eher unbekannt ist, wo du doch sonst alles kennst ???
Und eingepackt siehst du aus! War's denn letzten Montag so kalt ???
Ja ich weiß, die dämlichen Fragen von *"Neugierden's Karle *"* schon wieder.
*** Grüße an CC. , das ist seine Wortschöpfung .

Einen schönen trüben Sonntag wünscht
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (19. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Und eingepackt siehst du aus!



Wusste ich doch, dass dir das Bild gefällt!
Ich gebe zu, dass die ganzen Slim Fit Kollektionen schon seit 15...20 Jahren nicht mehr für mich infrage kommen. Aus Rücksicht auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, Sportfreunde und Wandersleut' verzichte ich auch seit Jahren schon auf den (durchaus praktischen) Spandex-Fummel - optisch unmöglich! Das war übrigens auch einer von vielen Gründen, das RR abzustoßen.
Wobei es an diesem Sonntagvormittag durch den Wind wirklich ungemütlich war, da hatte ich noch ein West'chen mehr untergezogen... 

Direkt unbekannt ist mir die Gegend nicht - Eierberg und Eichberg hatte ich aber tätsächlich noch nie besucht.


----------



## tanztee (20. Januar 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> ... , stand ich plötzlich vorm Acker...Weg gab es keinen mehr. Ungläubig befragte ich mein Smartphone-GPS, welches genau da den eigentlich markierten Wanderweg anbot...
> 
> An einem Heckenstreifen, teils auf dem schlammigen Acker kämpfte ich mich an einer zerfallenen Rastbank vorbei zur Verbindungsstraße Lichtenberg – Pulsnitz. Dort wies eine recht neue Wandermarkierung in die Richtung aus der ich gerade kam...eine gewisse Frustration zu dem Zeitpunkt kann ich nicht abstreiten.



Scheint dort Mode zu sein - solche "virtuellen" Wanderwege 
Es sieht ja dann auf den touristischen Werbemedien nett aus, die XXX km "gepflegten Wanderwege". 
Hier habe ich auch so ein Exemplar, der Verbindungs"weg" zwischen K 9254 und Wendesteig ... gelbe Markierung ... zur Festigung der Frustrationstoleranz absolut empfohlen! 
Kann leider nicht mit einem Bild dienen, aber der ist in meiner Liste der "No Go Trails" ziemlich weit oben 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (20. Januar 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> (...) der Verbindungs"weg" zwischen K 9254 und Wendesteig ... gelbe Markierung(...)


Den kenne ich auch. Allerdings war das irgendwann in einem trockenen Frühjahr - Bewuchs noch recht niedrig und kein Schlamm.
Ein reichliches Jahr später bin ich allerdings auf erwähntem "Wendesteig" reingefallen - aus dem Hüttertal kommend, wollte ich nordwärts Richtung Landwehr. Rechts und links des Weges stand der Mais mannshoch, der Wanderweg frisch gemäht...allerdings nur die ersten hundert Meter bis zu einem Platz mit Kompost/Mist/Grünschnitt oder sowas. Ab da war der Weg nur noch daran zu erkennen, dass da kein Mais wuchs, sondern hüfthohes Gras und mannshohe Brennnesseln - hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass herrlichstes Sommerwetter und ich entsprechend bekleidet war? 'Wird schon gehen!' dachte ich und rein ins Grün - eine nicht sichtbare Spurrinne ließ mich ein Salto in die Brennnesseln machten - ich habe fast gar nicht geflucht...
Ich habe dann abschnittsweise versucht im Maisfeld zu fahren - ist auch beschwerlich...


----------



## CC. (20. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub's ja nicht....
Mit Verwunderung habe ich die letzten vielen Monaten hier und auch in Maild / PNs gelesen, daß so eine Tourplanung gar nicht so schwer ist: man sucht sich die dünngestrichelten Einträge in den Karten (oder gleich auf fremdsprachigen Servern) in die richtige 
Richtung und das isses schon. Je dünner, desto trailiger.
Ich konnte mir diese Herangehensweise gar nicht vorstellen,  gibt es doch gerüchteweise  Hindernisse mit Namen "Natur", "Forst", "Tiefbau", "Höhenlinien" und dergleichen, die einer derart reduzierten Sichtweise und gradliniger Planung im Wege stehen können. So war ich bisher immer froh über Tracks, die einfach fertige und vor allem fahrbahre Routen beinhalten. 
Jetzt lese ich hier, daß jeder - und manche schon mehrfach - im Nirwana Wege erwartet - weil sie irgendwo eingezeichnet waren - und deswegen auch gesucht aber nichts gefunden haben, und dann im Nichts beharrlich weitergesucht haben 
Das lässt die ganze Gesellschaft hier in einem anderen Licht erscheinen. 
Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich diese Planungsart auch schon probiert. Und in allem Überschwang auch noch im Hochgebirge:





Habs aber gleich wieder sein lassen, weil es auch prima ins Auge  hätte gehen können. Und da gings mal nicht um Brennesseln....

Ihr seid mir schon rechte Abenteurer. 
Wenn im Frühjahr @tanztee oder @Rockhopser eine Tour anführen, hätte ich vorneweg eine notariell beglaubigte Versicherung, daß die Tour auch fahrbar ist / schon gefahren wurde, der Trageanteil unter 0,1% liegt und das Ziel unter_normalen_ Umständen auch erreichbar ist.


----------



## Th. (20. Januar 2014)

Ich finde, dass gerade das ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Mountainbikens ist...in fremden Gebieten (Urlaub o.ä.) mag das ok sein - da fehlt die Zeit, um ein gewisses Gespür für das Gelände zu entwickeln. Im Heimatrevier irgendwelche Tracks abfahren wäre *für mich* undenkbar...wo ist da die Spannung - was scheinbar Neues zu erfassen (und wenn es auch nur ein anderer Trailzustand ist)?
Gerade gestern - an einem der trübsten Sonntagnachmittage, war ich mal wieder in meiner MTB-Urheimat unterwegs. Normalerweise würde ich sagen, dass ich da alles kenne...weit gefehlt - und wenn es auch nur 'ne ungewohnte Perspektive ist, oder man früher nie darauf geachtet hat - 'ne andere Stimmung...so viel Bekanntes, immer wieder anders.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1553039]
	
[/URL]


----------



## firlie (21. Januar 2014)

Zitat von CC.



> im Nirwana Wege erwartet ...Ihr seid mir schon rechte Abenteurer


*Oh Shit!* 
Ich glaube er ist uns auf die Schliche gekommen und man kann ihn nur mit etwas FRISCHEN - KNACKIGEN - WEIBLICHEN locken.
Wir stellen´s dann immer auf den jeweils nächsten Berg, da vergisst er jede Unwirtlichkeit und was meint ihr, wie er dann fahren kann !!!
*Kennt einer was Schnuckeliges ?*
@  CC. "Nach Sachsen, nach Sachsen, wo die hübschen Mädels wachsen !"
Ach, und was ist das für eine Fliege auf deinem Foto 


-firlie-


----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2014)

@Th. ... na die wussten früher schon wie man Sichtachsen legt  ... und wenn dann im Fasanenschlösschen Sause war ...


----------



## firlie (27. Januar 2014)

@ tanztee
# Kältefahrt / # über -10 °C
Du bist eben auch ein "Harter Hund", wenn auch nicht mehr so blutjung !!!
Warum hast du für die Schneebergtour nicht Bescheid gegeben 
--------------------------
Jetze mache aber hin mit deinem Bericht, mir zuckt´s schon überall und ich bin so was von neugierig !!!
Habe auch schon den *Neugierden's Karle * raushängen lassen und in deinen Fotos gestöbert.
*Neid der blanke Neid bei mir*,
solch herrliche Sachen dabei und ich krauche auf der anderen Elbseite mit Wanderschlappen herum !
100 x 

-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (27. Januar 2014)

So ist es mit "Ihm": erst kramen alle ihre Winterbilder raus, weil "Er" auf sich warten läßt. Kaum ist "Er " da, fängt ein Heulen und Zähneklappern an 
Ich entschied mich letztlich für die klassische Tour auf den Hohen Schneeberg und wollte sehen, wie "Er" sich anfühlt. Fleissigen SVTF-Leser flackern jetzt bestimmt Bilder auf ... ja, siehe Post #2: Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland ... und nun zum

*Déjà vu am Děčínský Sněžník*

Der Wetterbericht hatte genügend Sonnenstunden versprochen, um mich aufs Rad zu locken. Die S-bahn bringt mich nach Königstein, wo sich die ersten Meter im kühlen Grunde sehr erfrischend anfühlen.
Dank der geringen Schneehöhe kann ich gleich hoch via Eselsweg in Richtung Hirschstange fahren und tauche auch bald in einen Zauberwald ein:





Während ich so dahingleite und mich vergangener Schneeberg-Touren erinnere, scheint mir, heute könne rein gar nichts aufregendes passieren. Nein, diesmal würde es keine Survival-Tour werden, gechillt im doppelten Wortsinn will ich über bekannte, garantiert existente Wege locker dahinrollen. 

Doch plötzlich hat es sich ausgerollt 





So gut es geht rutsche ich schließlich den Hang hinunter zur Straße, um dann zur "Hirschstange" zu gelangen. Entspannt und gut warmgefahren kurbel ich die Hirschstange hoch, lege einen leichteren Gang ein, als es plötzlich unangenehm "KLONK" macht. 
Speichenriß? Kette entzwei? Nein, diesmal hat es die KeFü erwischt!





Der Kunststoff konnte offensichtlich der Kälte nicht widerstehen und so bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als die Kette zu öffnen und das _corpus delicti_ zu entfernen.

Bald geht es weiter, und ich genieße die Ausblicke auf die Festung Königstein und später den Pfaffenstein:





Im Tal angelangt, gibt es erstmal Tee und Stulle an einem kleinen Teich.





Permanent bergan geht es durch Rosenthal, bis ich auch den letzten Wanderparkplatz hinter mir lasse. 





Hier kann ich den komischen Effekt feststellen, dass nunmehr die Reifen auf der dünnen Schneedecke viel besser abrollen als auf dem schneefreien Asphalt in der Ortslage. 
Da es auf dem freien Feld tüchtig um die Ohren pfeift, strebe ich dem Wald entgegen.

Im Wald hängen Tonnen Rauhreif an den Bäumen, die Äste biegen sich zu Boden. 





Das Schöne am Wald ist ja, dass einen nicht an jeder Ecke Werbetafeln anschreien ... Oooops!?





Gefühlte Maße: 10 auf 5 Meter ... 
Die Kälte scheint viel Energie zu fordern, welche ich an bekannter Stelle zu mir führe. 





Diesmal habe ich auch auf den Trinkschlauch verzichtet (dessen veränderten Aggregatzustand ich vor 5 Jahren an just dieser Stelle bemerkte) und gleich eine große Thermoskanne Tee eingepackt. 

_Rückblick:_


>



Im Dorf Schneeberg lugt er schon zwischen den Straßenbäumen hervor:





Die Fahrstraße ist von Unmengen Schlittenfahrern und Spaziergängern bevölkert, so dass ich mich tatsächlich "durchklingeln" muss 

Kurz vor dem Gipfelplaetau, an der steilsten Stelle, höre ich ein Knirschen hinter mir ... joggt da jemand? Nein, ein junger Bursche auf seinem Jekyll fährt an mir vorbei, als würde er um die Ecke Brötchen holen fahren ... heiliger Strohsack ...  DAS nagt so am Ego 

Egal, zunächst wird an der Dresdner Aussicht Halt gemacht. Viel ist jedoch nicht zu sehen, alles tiefer gelegene hüllt sich in grauen Dunst ...





Der zweite hinzugekommene tschechische Biker knipst mich an der Aussicht:





In südlicher Richtung verdichtet sich der Nebel ...





... und so strebe ich schnellstens in den Turmimbiß.
Wache ich oder träume ich? 
Heißer, aromatisch duftender Kaffee und ein süßer Snack tauchen aus dem Nebel auf   





Aber das ist nur die beschlagene Linse der Kamera 

Die beiden tschechischen "Kolo"-Fahrer fragen, wo ich losgefahren bin und schütteln die Köpfe über meine Antwort. Einer nennt das "crazy", was ich mache! Aaaaah, tut das dem Ego gut  
Nach der Stärkung geht es hinaus in die erbarmungslose Kälte. NOCH kälter als vor 5 Jahren ...  lässt grüßen!





Es ist nicht nur kälter, auch nebliger und trüber, nach SW ins "biehmsche nieber" ist heute keine Chance auf eine Aussicht.





Jetzt trennen sich gleich wieder unsere Wege, die Tschechen wollen über den südwestlichen Wandersteig hinunter trialen und ich will die Rinne am Pferdekopf unter die Stollen nehmen. Beides solide S3er 

Der Trail auf dem Plaetau ist gut zum Warmfahren für das mittlere Stück.





Ständig muss ich mich maximal abducken, da rauhreifbehangene Äste tief über dem Weg hängen. 
Es wird steiler und ich fahre vorsichtig ins Gefälle rein. Der Grip ist überraschend gut und anscheinend hat die Schneeauflage auch ihr Gutes: der stark ausgewaschene Trail wird etwas geglättet.





Es läuft besser als gedacht, und bis auf einige Absteiger zur Orientierung und einer echten No-Go-Stelle kann ich endlich, nach Jahren, die Rinne als erledigt verbuchen 
Lediglich an der B-Note könnte ich noch etwas feilen 
Mein grüner "Po-Trockenhalter" ist bei meinen Rutschversuchen leider auch sprödbruchig von mir geschieden 

Jetzt hat mich der Flow so gepackt, dass ich mich zu keinem Fotohalt motivieren kann. Weiter geht es über den grünen Wanderweg Richtung Maxdorf / Maxicky. 

Auf halber Strecke findet sich dieses nette Rasthüttchen:





Stecken da die Förderkohle (siehe oben) drin? - 
Weiter kurbel ich über verschneite Waldwege zur Elbaussicht / Labska vyhlidka, die ich schon mal im Sommer besucht habe. Etwas diesig zwar, aber dennoch ein grandioses Panorama des Elbcanyons:





Weiter oben ist blauer Himmel auszumachen:





Die Dämmerung kündigt sich langsam an, aber ganz in der Nähe ist ein von mir noch unbefahrenes Trail-Kleinod versteckt. Schon beim Betrachten der Karte formen sich Spitzkehren und Trockensteinmäuerchen unter steilen Felswänden vor meinem inneren Auge. 
Vom Hauptweg weg fürchte ich fast, mich in der Krautschicht des lichten Kiefernwaldes zu verirren, aber ich finde dennoch zum Traileinstieg. Lediglich eine umgestürzte Birke nötigt mich zu einer Watschelgang-Einlage, wird jedoch auch gleich als Stativ genutzt:





Trotz leichter Schneedecke ist der Trail gut auszumachen, und "mutterhundalleene" rolle ich über schmale Steige am Hang entlang. 

Ein kühner Gipfel ist durchs Geäst zu erspähen (Aussiger Turm?):





Weiter unten folgen dann Forstwege, zuerst mit vertikalen Eisformationen:





später dann mit horizontalen Gefrier-Rinnen (... naja, ihr wisst ja, Forst + Wege =)





Der Weg senkt sich nach Dolni Zleb hinab und nach dieser markant gepflasterten Piste





ist endgültig Ende Gelände. Zum Ausrollen gehts über den Elberadweg nach Schöna, mit dem bekannten Elbe-Asphalt-Kino.

Püntklich 3' nach Zugabfahrt stiefel ich die Stufen zum Bahnsteig hoch , aber mit zwei First-Time-Winterzeltern vertreiben wir uns die Zeit mit schaurigen Schilderungen gefühlter Outdoor-Kälte 

Zurück in der Heimat gibt es diesmal keine Birnen oder Blumen, nur schnöde Waffeln für die Daheimgebliebenen. 

Deshalb einmal in aller Öffentlichkeit    fürs Warten zu Hause!!! 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (27. Januar 2014)

Na dann eben gleich noch mal:


firlie schrieb:


> @ tanztee
> *Neid der blanke Neid bei mir*,
> solch herrliche Sachen dabei und ich krauche auf der anderen Elbseite mit Wanderschlappen herum !
> 100 x
> -firlie-



Bericht und Bilder sind nicht zu toppen  !


----------



## CC. (27. Januar 2014)

Ohhh, da wäre Ich gerne mitgefahren.  So eine tolle Tour und so schöne Bilder!
Bewundernswert ist Deine Kettenaltion. Da tu ich mich schon in einer warmen Werkstatt schwer. 
Und um dem Ass-Saver ist es nicht schade. Der hat schon farblich nicht drangepaßt.
Daß Du die Rinne im Winter gefahren bist, nötigt mir höchsten Respekt ab. Sieht auch ein bißchen griffig auf dem Foto. Sehr schön!
Toller Blick auf den Rosenkamm *schwärm

Grüße vom CC.
*der sich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern kann, wie griffige oder gar trockene Trails aussehen.


----------



## Falco (27. Januar 2014)

Schön habt ihr es, da freu ich mich doch gleich nach Dresden zu kommen. Gibts es den Schnee ende Woche noch, oder muss ich welchen mitbringen fürs Wochenende? Die Temperaturen sollen in den nächsten Tagen nur knapp unter 0 sein.

Das mit der Kettenführung könnte man als "normal" bezeichenen, dazu muss es nicht kalt sein. Kenn da Leute die dieses Modell schneller verschleißen oder verlieren als die Kette selbst 
Aber was war denn da mit der kreativität los? Der Schaden schreit doch förmlich nach Kabelbinder.



tanztee schrieb:


>



Das sieht toll aus. Auf Wasser bedeckten Eisflächen kommt man am besten zum ungewollten Fall, ist das eine Protektor-Teststrecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (27. Januar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Schön habt ihr es, da freu ich mich doch gleich nach Dresden zu kommen. Gibts es den Schnee ende Woche noch, oder muss ich welchen mitbringen fürs Wochenende? Die Temperaturen sollen in den nächsten Tagen nur knapp unter 0 sein.
> 
> Das mit der Kettenführung könnte man als "normal" bezeichenen, dazu muss es nicht kalt sein. Kenn da Leute die dieses Modell schneller verschleißen oder verlieren als die Kette selbst
> Aber was war denn da mit der kreativität los? Der Schaden schreit doch förmlich nach Kabelbinder.
> ...



@all: Danke für die Kommentare! 
@CC. die Rinne ging besser als im Sommer finde ich, da a) alle Ritzen mit Schnee zugekleistert und b) ich bin da teilweise so durchgerutscht, das war echt geschmeidig und an eine Angstbremsung braucht man gar nicht denken 

@Falco Oben auf dem Schneeberg hast Du garantiert noch genug Schnee, bei uns soll es auch unter Null bleiben, aber es pappt und matscht tüchtig. 

Bei der KeFü war auch mein Velcroband entzweigerissen, und Kabelbinder knacken bei Frost auch gerne weg wenn man sie biegt. 

Die Eisrinnen auf dem Weg waren Schleifspuren von Baumstämmen, ich bin ganz luschig drumrum gelaufen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (29. Januar 2014)

@ tanztee
So schnell kann ich dein kaltes Abenteuer nicht abhaken und deshalb gibt´s von mir noch ne Frage.
Ich habe ja an selbigem Tage schon ganz früh, zu Fuß, den Gr. Winterberg bestiegen und als Gelegenheitswandermann den typischen Anfängerfehler gemacht und bin was das Zeug hält, nach oben gesprintet. Das hatte den Grund, weil ich oben unbedingt die ersten Sonnenstrahlen erhaschen wollte. Das Ergebnis war allerdings ein verschwitzter -firlie- der mit ungeeigneter Kleidung diesen Gewaltakt bestritten hat. Mein anschließendes Zähneklappern hast du bestimmt auf der anderen Seite gehört.
Du machst mit deiner auf den Bildern ersichtlichen Kleidung allen Polarforschern große Ehre. *Was hast du den so angehabt ?*
Die selbstgestrickten, kratzigen, langen U-Hosen musst du nicht erwähnen, die habe ich selber .
Interessant wäre die Kombination vor allem obenherum. Sicherlich Zwiebelmäßig. Aber kannst du was empfehlen ?
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (29. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> @ tanztee
> ... *Was hast du den so angehabt ?*
> ...
> Sicherlich Zwiebelmäßig. Aber kannst du was empfehlen ?
> -firlie-



Da will ich den @firlie  mal an die Wäsche lassen 

Als erster Tipp: unbedingt einmal die unterste Schicht als Reserve nochmal im Rucksack!! Also was Du gerade anhast als "Base Layer". Da hättest Du auf dem Winterberg sofort die unterste Schicht austauschen müssen - zack wieder in die restlichen Sachen reinhuppen und schon klapperst Du nicht so.
Ich kann mich dunkel an so ein extremes Rennen erinnern, da müssen die Teilnehmer einmal Reserve Unterwäsche im Rucksack nachweisen.

Was hatte ich nun an?






Netzhemd. Ob Sommer oder Winter - habe ich fast immer an.
langes Unterteil (Tchibo)
Trikot, innen angerauht
Weste mit Netzrücken
Windjacke
Dazu noch Helmunterziehmütze (siehst Du auf dem Gipfelfoto gut), Buff und meine zweilagige Handschuhkonstruktion mit auswechselbarem Innenhandschuh (hoch: dünner Kunstfaserhandschuh, runter: superwarmer Alpaka-Fingerhandschuh).

Neben dem zweiten Unterhemd war im Rucksack noch ein dünner Buff und eine Fleeceweste für den DH sowie (nenn mich paranoid) noch ein Paar Handschuhe.

Die Kunst besteht natürlich darin, sich nicht klatschnaß zu schwitzen. Bei meinem geruhsamen Uphill-Tempo ist die Gefahr da auch eher als gering einzustufen 

Übrigens, etwas gefroren habe ich auch, aber das kenne ich nun schon: entweder sind die Füße kalt oder die Hände. Das wechselt auch mehrfach während der Tour. Ich musste am Teich sogar mal die Schuhe ausziehen, Füße massieren und wieder lockerst zuschnüren - trotz Smartwool-Socken ...

So long zum Thema Klamotten und "Er" 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## mathijsen (29. Januar 2014)

Also ich war ja am Sonntag auch unterwegs (Bilder sind schon in der Galerie, ein Bericht kommt noch) und konnte nun das erste Mal die vom Weihnachtsmann gebrachten Winter-Funktionsklamotten unter kälteren Bedingungen testen. Hatte also bei -7°C folgendes an:

obenrum:
langärmliges Funktionsunterhemd Nr.3 von Decathlon*
Kurzarmtrikot
Langarmtrikot
Winterjacke Nr.5 von Decathlon

untenrum:
lange Lauf-Unterhose
Langlaufhose Windproof von Decathlon
leichte AllMountain-Baggy (um den nicht sattelgeeigneten Hosenboden der Langlaufhose zu schonen)

Kopf:
Unterziehmütze, Buff, Helm

Füße:
Doppelte Socken in Five Ten Freerider

Hände:
Vaude-Winterhandschuhe (allg. Sport)

Das war so absolut perfekt. Musste auch bergauf/bergab nix an-/ausziehen.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man, gerade, wenn man im Winter schon mehrere Schichten an hat, so ein Folie-Zeug wie Wind- oder Regenjacke nur anziehen sollte, wenn es unbedingt nötig ist. (Also bei Regen oder richtig heftigem Sturm) Ansonsten ist das absolut kontraproduktiv, da der Körper quasi luftdicht eingeschlossen wird. Das z.B. beim Uphill benötigte Atmen kann dann nicht stattfinden, aller Membran-Anpreisungen der Markenhersteller zum Trotz...

* das Decathlon-Zeug kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist angenehm, funktionell, gut verarbeitet und man bezahlt kein Markenprestige mit.

PS: Ein vernünftiges Funktionunterhemd als unterste Schicht ist unverzichtbar, macht enorm viel aus.


----------



## CC. (29. Januar 2014)

Die Jungs haben schon alles gesagt und tanztee hat's auch ausführlich dokumentiert (!). Mein Credo im Winter ist: weniger ist mehr. Und wenn der Verdacht auf "Erwärmung" aufkommt, sofort lüften oder etwas ausziehen. Naßgeschwitzt ist die Höchststrafe.
Was mir bei der Aufstellung aufgefallen ist, daß ihr Jungs (warscheinlich) keine Trikots mit hohen Kragen verwendet, dafür Buffs bei Bedarf. Hat sich bei mir als Friererle nicht bewährt, deshalb hab ich mir vor dem letzten Winter meinen Kleidungsjoker zugelegt: ein Odlo stand-up collar shirt, nicht angeraut, mit dünnem Stoffeinsatz im Rücken. Geht von Herbst bis Frühjahr. Sehr feines Teil.
Als Hose benutze ich eine BIB vom Stadler , mit Windschutz und Nierenwärmer, ohne lange Unterhose von -15° bis +10°.
Ich gehe davon aus, daß der Firlie all die guten Ratschläge eh schon kennt (oder wandert er noch im Dederon-Jäckchen?? und muß jetzt den Weihnachtsmann nochmal bitten  )
Grüße,
CC.

@mathijsen: wir freuen uns schon 


Edith hat gerade nochmal den verlinkten Bericht von 01/2011 gelesen und dort schon den wichtigen Tip gefunden:


tanztee schrieb:


> Die Sonne verschwindet nun wirklich, gleich wird es richtig kalt. Bergab im Dämmerlicht, mit vollgeschwitzten Klamotten ... Die Autofahrer werden nicht schlecht gestaunt haben, als der verrückte Biker plötzlich vom Rad springt, sich die Kleider vom Oberkörper reißt und ein frisches Unterhemd aus dem Rucksack zieht.


----------



## firlie (29. Januar 2014)

*Ach du dicke Ellie !!!*
Erst mal tausend Dank für die prompte Antwort vom Chefchen und natürlich auch an mathijsen + CC.
Es ist nun nicht so, dass der -firlie- unerfahren ist ( Dederon-Jäckchen  + ), aber mein Bekleidung-Equipment unterscheidet sich doch sehr von Eurem. Informierte und begeisterte SVTF-Leser werden sich an meinen Bericht aus den Anfangstagen meiner Tätigkeit als Vize dieses Freds erinnern. Ich bin damals nur mit Winter-RR-Hose (ähnlich wie CC. nur andre Firma) und Winterjacke + langarmigen Shirt bei -7°C durch die Gegend gedüst und es ging recht gut. Bei den Abfahrten ne Windjacke drüber und das mache ich heute noch so.
Allerdings werde ich dieses Verfahren bei Mamutstouren a la -tanztee- gründlich überdenken.
Bei tanztee `s letzter Ausfahrt hätte der mich in diesem Outfit wahrscheinlich spätestens in Rosenthal wiederbeleben müssen und mal ehrlich, wer würde das schon gerne tun  !
Also, ich werde jetze mal sondieren und dann groß Einkaufen gehen. Ich hoffe doch dass *ER* sich nochmal in ganzer Pracht zeigt, ich meine und spiele dabei auf mathijsen `s tolle Winterbilder an - also richtig viel von dem weißen Zeugs !!!
---Auch wenn ich erst nach *IHM* geschrien ... dann geschlappert und geheult und mich als Frost-Memme geoutet habe---ich liebe den Winter doch sehr und nach der Frosttour am Sonntag-Vormittag war ich mit der Kleinen am Nachmittag auf dem Eis und die Freude war riesig und da waren alle Schmerzen vergessen!!!
Wir sollten uns mal alle erinnern, wie wir als Kinder den Winter geliebt haben ---schwärm---!!!
---------------------
So und jetzt kann sich mathijsen * produzieren !
Es grüßt der auch sehr gespannte
-firlie-
* PS: Die Fotos sind schon mal obertoll


----------



## tanztee (29. Januar 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man, gerade, wenn man im Winter schon mehrere Schichten an hat, so ein Folie-Zeug wie Wind- oder Regenjacke nur anziehen sollte, wenn es unbedingt nötig ist. (Also bei Regen oder richtig heftigem Sturm) Ansonsten ist das absolut kontraproduktiv, da der Körper quasi luftdicht eingeschlossen wird. Das z.B. beim Uphill benötigte Atmen kann dann nicht stattfinden, aller Membran-Anpreisungen der Markenhersteller zum Trotz...



*+1*

Zugegeben, die "Tatzenjacke" mit 10 000 ... äh ... milidings "Aktivität" lässt sich für den Stadtbummel hervorragend zur Jeans kombinieren 

... hab gerade den Nachfolger meiner erwähnten Weste gesehen, die hat Sonntag auch den DH in sehr angenehmer Körpertemperatur verlaufen lassen 

Baggy über Pants kommt auch gut, quasi der "Klassiker" und so kann der @firlie seine Rennradklamotten für den Winter pimpen. 

Mein Favorit ist seit einiger Zeit aber die Platzangst Freeride Hose. Ich fahre hoch ja eh gemütlich, mit 6 Zippern läßt sich die Lüftung fein regulieren, in den aufgesetzten Taschen verschwinden Kamera und Stativ und sie sitzt einfach super. Auch den einen oder anderen Bodenkontakt, fieses Dornengesträuch und dergleichen schluckt sie ohne Murren. Drunter hatte ich eine 3/4 Pant aus alten Lycrazeiten.

Hier meine patentierte "Handschuh-in-Handschuh-Methode (TM)":





Die Aussenhandschuhe sind natürlich 1 Nummer zu groß.



CC. schrieb:


> Was mir bei der Aufstellung aufgefallen ist, daß ihr Jungs (warscheinlich) keine Trikots mit hohen Kragen verwendet, dafür Buffs bei Bedarf. Hat sich bei mir als Friererle nicht bewährt, ...



Doch, dooch, ich habe auch diverse hohe Kragen, aber der Buff schützt vor Zugluft, da meine Kragen alle nicht verstellbar sind.



firlie schrieb:


> Ich bin damals nur mit Winter-RR-Hose (ähnlich wie CC. nur andre Firma) und Winterjacke + langarmigen Shirt bei -7°C durch die Gegend gedüst und es ging recht gut. Bei den Abfahrten ne Windjacke drüber und das mache ich heute noch so.



Bei Windstille im Wald reicht mir das (nur 3 Schichten) auch, so war ich bei ähnlichen Temperaturen auf dem Erzgebirgskamm Langlaufen, und bei Pausen wird schnell die Fleeceweste übergeworfen.



firlie schrieb:


> So und jetzt kann sich mathijsen * produzieren !



Genau! Ich halte jetzt die Luft an ... bis der Artikel geschrieben ist ... 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## mathijsen (29. Januar 2014)

Oh, da habe ich einige ja schon ganz hibbelisch gemacht. Also dann...

*Zauberwinter-Tour zum Lerchenberg und Wilisch*

Da ich insbesondere in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahres überdurchschnittlich häufig solo unterwegs war, schaute ich mich im Vorfeld des Wochenendes auf den einschlägigen Kanälen nach Mittätern um. Auf Cielab.org wurde bereits eine "Schnelle Borsbergrunde" feil geboten. Da mir aber einige Trails dort bei Schnee sehr riskant erschienen und im Fred bereits die Bezwingung der Runde in 3 Stunden (selbst im Sommer ambitioniert) diskutiert wurde, was meinem derzeitigen Fitnesszustand definitiv widerspricht, ging ich "hausieren" und fand schließlich in der Gesichtsbuch-Gruppe "MTB in Dresden" einen Mitfahrer, der mir bereits von einer Oktober-Runde positiv in Erinnerung war.

Getroffen wurde sich am Bikepoint Plauen und es ging erstmal Richtung Heidenschanze. Bereits bei der Auffahrt zum Hohen Stein zeigte sich, wie wunderbar griffig der eiskalte Pulverschnee war, drehte doch das Hinterrad auf dem Weg - von Unmengen Spaziergängern und sogar Rodlern geplättet - kein einziges Mal durch. Das kenne ich selbst vom Sommer mit flüssigem Niederschlag anders...

Am Hohen Stein der klassische Blick auf den Felsenkeller:



Dem aufmerksamen SVTF-Leser ist dieser Blick sicher noch aus den Sommermonaten bekannt.

Meinem Mitfahrer war die Freude über die Tour bereits jetzt anzusehen.




Auf dem weiteren Weg zur Heidenschanze dann die Erkenntnis, dass Schrebergarten-Zufahrten und Nebenstraßen heute wohl der größte Feind werden würden. Hier war es wirklich spiegelglatt.
Von der Heidenschanze gibt es kein Foto, da der klassische Begerburg-Blick durch Gestrüpp und einen hässlichen Baukran auf der Gegenseite getrübt wurde.

Zwecks Weiterfahrt zum Windberg wurde die straßenferne Variante durch den oberen Kaitzgrund gewählt. Auf einem kleinen, steilen Verbindungstrail in diesen hinab (der sich auch super griffig fahren ließ) tauchte plötzlich eine Familie hinter der Kurve auf - das erste Mal, dass ich auf diesem abgelegenen, inoffiziellen Weg jemanden getroffen habe. Sie brachten den Gedanken "_Verrückt, die fahren hier bei Schnee mit dem Fahrrad runter_" durch entsprechende Blicke zum Ausdruck. Auf dem Trail zur Windberg-Spitze  kamen die "Loch-Verfüllungs-Eigenschaften" des Schnees voll zum Tragen. Selten fährt man den mit einem Hardtail so flüssig.

Auf dem Windberg: So beschneit sieht Freital doch viel schöner aus...




Hinunter ins Poisental wurden die ganz heißen Trails sicherheitshalber links liegen gelassen und der Grüne Strich genutzt, wobei der untere Teil (Schrebergarten-Zufahrt) auch nicht ohne Risiko war. Im Nachhinein denke ich, hätte man zumindest den Trail vom Bergmannsgrab auch fahren können.

_So, das muss erstmal zum Anfixen reichen. Muss erstmal los, wird baldigst fortgesetzt.
Geht weiter...
_
Über den Niederhäslicher Dorfplatz ging es weiter, den Grünen Strich entlang zum Steinernen Tisch, dem "Highlight" des Poisenwalds, der mit Schnee auch gleich schöner ausssieht. (Normalerweise lädt das hässliche, verrümpelte Unterholz dort nicht zum Verweilen ein.) Der Gelbe Punkt führte uns, auf festgetretenem Pulverschnee stetig bergauf knirschend, auf den Höhenrücken des Lerchenbergs. Wenn eine Stimmung das verbale Bild "*Kalter, klarer, wunderschöner Wintertag im Vorerzgebirge*" mit Leben füllen kann, dann diese:




Die Lerchenberg-Zufahrt - eine Allee komplett in weiß.




Angesichts der Kälte und des damit verbundenen Wärme- und Energiebedarfs wurde bereits die Einkehr anvisiert. Allerdings war mir noch aus früheren Familienausflügen in Erinnerung, dass an solchen Tagen die Lerchenberg-Baude mit gefühlt sämtlichen autofahrenden Senioren der Region überflutet wird. So war es dann auch: "Sie werden platziert" ... in frühestens 2 Stunden.
So nahmen wir direkt vorm Eingang erstmal einen Riegel zu uns und wurden dabei von den ein- und ausgehenden Grauköpfen mit anerkennendem Erstaunen bedacht. Einige versuchten sich in Humor: "_Winter-Check! Sandstreuer nicht vorhanden; schlecht!_" - Nunja...
Anschließend ging es mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit den Feldweg hinab noch Oelsa, wo uns der Obere Gasthof noch zwei Plätzchen bot. Nach Knoblauchsuppe, Würzfleisch und intensivem, anregendem Gespräch wurde der Heidenmühlenteich angesteuert. Dafür konnte zum Glück größtenteils ein Trail direkt neben der Straße genutzt werden. Dort angekommen, besuchten wir sogar den Strand.




Hoch zum Wilisch ließ sich ein längeres Straßenstück nicht vermeiden, dafür zeigten die Bäume aber auch hier wieder feinsten Winter-Behang:







Leider hatte uns nun die Sonne verlassen und die Wolken wurden dichter. Das tat natürlich dem Spaß auf dem klassischen Wilisch-Trail hinunter zur Teufelsmühle keinen Abbruch. Mit dem griffigen Schnee auch super zu fahren...
Der Rückweg über Kreischa nach DD-Lockwitz wurde aufgrund des zur neige gehenden Tages und nachlassender Energiereserven größtenteils auf der Straße bestritten. Nur oberhalb von Lungkwitz wurde noch ein Trail mitgenommen. Und den klassischen Lockwitz-Trail von der Burgstädtler Linde aus konnten wir uns natürlich nicht entgehen lassen.

Der Weg stadteinwärts über die Dohnaer Straße wurde dank Rückenwinds schnell und unspektakulär abgespult und an der sogenannten CDF-Straße (Dresdner, you know what I mean) wurde sich glücklich und mit dem Vorhaben baldiger Wiederholung verabschiedet.


----------



## CC. (29. Januar 2014)

angefixt.
Geht auch gut los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaspeed (29. Januar 2014)

So firlie, damit auch mal wieder was von mir *HIER* steht, ein paar Bildchen von meiner Feinfrosttour. Der Schnee lädt wunderbar zum Radeln ein und die Temperatur so lange es trocken bleibt, ist mir eigentlich egal. Man muss sich halt nur warm anziehen und nicht versuchen zu schwitzen . Also immer schön smooth...


----------



## much175 (29. Januar 2014)

schicke Bilder! aber der C.Guide ist halt echt ein Einwegartikel. Gut gedacht, aber schlecht umgesetzt... Ging mir genauso


----------



## firlie (30. Januar 2014)

@ mathijsen
In "Trailräuberhausen" liegt doch echt mehr Schnee als wie bei uns auf der "Lausitzer Platte".
Na egal, das Winter-Märchen ist sowieso erst mal zu Ende 
*Feiner 1ter Teil !!!!*
@ konaspeed ---meldet sich in Wort und Bild - es geschehen tatsächlich noch Wunder, deshalb   her !!!
Die letzten drei Bilder kann ich lokalisieren, ist ja sozusagen die Grenze von -firlie County- und konaspeed-Einzugsgebiet.
Für alle nicht - Wissenden: Wesenitzklamm unterhalb vom Breiten Stein bei Lohmen. Wenn du dann bitte noch eine winzige Gedankenstütze über die ersten beiden Bilder verlieren könntest ! Vielleicht schießt es dem -firlie- dann !



much175 schrieb:


> schicke Bilder! aber der C.Guide ist halt echt ein Einwegartikel. Gut gedacht, aber schlecht umgesetzt... Ging mir genauso




---------------------
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (30. Januar 2014)

@firlie c.guide

ich: alte Version (Ur-c.guide) im Ausverkauf geschossen (und dann zerschossen  )




ride on!
tanztee


----------



## konaspeed (30. Januar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Wenn du dann bitte noch eine winzige Gedankenstütze über die ersten beiden Bilder verlieren könntest ! Vielleicht schießt es dem -firlie- dann !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist weiterführend im Lieblingstal (Dürrröhrsdorf Richtung Eschdorf), von da hat man nen guten Anschluss Richtung Doberberg/Borsberg.


----------



## mathijsen (31. Januar 2014)

So nun wurde mein Tourenbericht vervollständigt (siehe oben). Außerdem wurde zum ersten Bild noch ein Hinweis eingefügt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (1. Februar 2014)

@ mathijsen
Bekommst ein Bienchen für dein Geschreibsel 
Die Bilder hatte ich ja schon ausgiebig bewundert, aber das hier, da bleibe ich immer wieder hängen:







Märchenhaft - und das soll jetzt alles vorbei sein ?

Für alle, die heute noch nicht in die Saxonia-News (SZ) geschaut haben:
*"Storch fliegt ins Rödertal" *_...die ersten Störche des Jahres sind eingetroffen ...._
--------------------------
Ich wer hier noch blöde !!!
Schönes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## konaspeed (2. Februar 2014)

Es taut zwar schon wieder aber in manchen Ecken hält sich der Winter hartnäckig. 








Gefrorene Wasserkraft.


----------



## tanztee (3. Februar 2014)

Kann Er nicht genug von "Ihm" bekommen  
 ... öööhm ... Meixmühle??

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## kodak (3. Februar 2014)

Ich würde sagen ... Nein das ist das Wasserkraftwerk an der Wesenitz ... immer wieder schön im Winter dort ... vor zwei Jahren war durch Eisstau bis sehr weit oben Hochwasser, dann floß es ab und man konnte im T-shirt durch Eisschollen spazieren ;-) ... darf gestehen das ich es aus der Perspektive noch nie sah ... schöner Steinbock übrigens, stand bei mir auch mal auf der Liste ;-)


----------



## Th. (3. Februar 2014)

Ihr habt beide recht.
Meixmühle am Sonnabend - Wesenitz Sonntag (so sagen's jedenfalls die exif Daten...)
Wobei ich das Kraftwerk auch noch nie aus der Perspektive gesehen habe.


----------



## konaspeed (3. Februar 2014)

Jeb, richtig "geraten".  Die Kraftwerksperspektive gibts etwas unterhalb des normalen Weges, der Dank Forst nun fast einer Waldautobahn gleicht. Der Einstieg ist etwas flussabwärts und letztendlich ne Sackgasse. War wohl mal zum Bau der Anlage angelegt worden.


----------



## tblade_ (4. Februar 2014)

Bei dem Wetter konnte man einfach nicht im Büro versauern..
In Zwönitz gestartet waren das Ziel die Greifensteine. Text ist rar, da ich mangels genauerer Ortskenntnis bzw. GPS wenig dazu schreiben kann. Im Geyerschen Wald gibts noch viel zu entdecken, da muss ich wohl bald wieder hin.












































Leider war die Aussichtsplattform geschlossen. Und das bei dem Wetter!


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Februar 2014)

Rund um Geyer ist doch auch nur alles Forstautobahn!? 
Zumindest war ich deshalb schon ewig nicht mehr dort, obwohl es nicht weit weg ist ...


----------



## tblade_ (4. Februar 2014)

Kann ich schlecht beurteilen, da ich zum ersten Mal mit dem Radl da war. Eine Hand voll schöne Trails hab ich zwar gefunden, aber vieles ist auch AB/Loipe. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar schöne Wege. Allzuweit bis dahin hab ich's ja auch nicht. (15min mit dem Auto)


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## konaspeed (9. Februar 2014)

Kleine Tour zum Schärfling

Einstieg über die Gersdorfer Ruine


 



weiter über verlassene Trails Richtung Gersdorf


 

 

 

 

dann folgt man einfach dem gelben Strich  wenn man ihn findet 


 

 

 

 

 


und schwupp ist man auf dem Schärfling oberhalb von Göppersdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (9. Februar 2014)

Konaspeeds lauschige, heimliche Haustrails. Sehr fein, vor allem bei solch einem Winter!


----------



## AlterSachse (10. Februar 2014)

Jo hübsche Trails, dabei sagte doch der -firlie- das es davon nicht so viele gibt weil NSG und war dann von meinen Trails begeistert. Aber wie ich sehe gibts dort doch auch lauschige Pfade.
Na ich muss einfach mal in Eurem Revier wildern kommen.
Gruß


----------



## Rockhopser (10. Februar 2014)

@konaspeed :
Irgendwie komm ich grad nicht ganz klar - das erste Bild zeigt doch die kleine Bastei bei Berggießhübel oder? Und das zweite die Gersdorfer Ruine. Dann sind die Trailbilder bis zur Brücke auf dem Weg dazwischen entstanden, richtig? Ich frage, weil ich die Route zwar kenne, aber irgendwie die Bilder nicht zuordnen kann...
Schärfling sieht auch interressant aus, war ich aber noch nicht.
Schöne Ecke...


----------



## baerzold (10. Februar 2014)

Moin. Ich häng mich hier mal rein. Bin nahe des Schärflings Zuhause
@Rockhopser  Erstes Bild müsste die Aussicht an der Gersdorfer Ruine sein. Auf der kleinen Bastei ist keine Bank





@konaspeed wie bist du zum Schärfling gefahren? Ich kenn diese kleine Brücke überhaupt nicht.

Noch paar Bilder rund um meine Heimat.


























MfG Pierre


----------



## konaspeed (10. Februar 2014)

Ahhhh, der Erlichtteich und viele andere bekannte Sachen.  Der Zugang zum Schärfling ist genau durch den Pferdehof in Gersdorf. Es gibt da keine Markierung mehr (gelber Strich) aber man kann durchfahren. Hab da lieber nochmal nachgefragt. Dann einfach den Weg übers Feld folgen und nach der zweiten Kuppe eher rechts halten. Man kann den alten Weg noch erahnen. Im Tal kommt dann die Brücke und ein ganz schön steiler Anstieg wieder hinauf. Und schon ist man fast oben. Von Göppersdorf aus ist der Weg besser zu finden, am letzten Haus auf der rechten Seite (oder besser Garage) talabwärts in Richtung Gersdorf ist der Strich noch gut zu erkennen.
Mit der Ruine hast du recht, das erste Bild ist nicht die kleine Bastei. Der Trail anschließend geht über den alten Gersdorfer Mühlsteinbruch, der Weg ist zwar gekennzeichnet aber der Forst hat früher schon mal "gute Dienste" geleistet. Mit ein wenig Gespür und offenen Augen findet man den Trail aber.


----------



## tanztee (10. Februar 2014)

Ja, @konaspeed läst lieber die Bilder für sich sprechen 
... um dann ohne Ende Kommentare einzuheimsen, weil sich alle in Spekulationen ergehen ... 

Dumme Frage, warst Du hier irgendwie in der Nähe am Touranfang?





ride on!
tanztee


----------



## konaspeed (11. Februar 2014)

Jaein, in der Nähe schon aber ich hab den alten Einstieg von Norden her zu der Ruine genommen. Ist zwar auch kaum mehr zu erkennen, nur mit etwas Glück. Entweder man fährt von der Ruine an der ehem. Aussicht (mit Bankresten) weiter oder man sucht vom Feld unterhalb im Waldsaum eine kleine Lücke, fährt dort hinein und plötzlich ist ein Weg da. Der hört zwar ein paar Meter höher wieder auf, doch rechter Hand und mit geschultem Auge sieht man wo es mal weiter ging. Da schlängelt sich am Hang ein kleiner Trail über Wurzeln aufwärts, später durch kleine Felsen hindurch und man ist bei der Aussicht angelangt.


----------



## mathijsen (11. Februar 2014)

Ist Bild 3 bis 6 nicht der Weg oberhalb der Zehistaer Wände? (konaspeed)


----------



## Rockhopser (11. Februar 2014)

konaspeed schrieb:


> ... Hab da lieber nochmal nachgefragt. ... Man kann den alten Weg noch erahnen. ... Von Göppersdorf aus ist der Weg besser zu finden ... Mit ein wenig Gespür und offenen Augen findet man den Trail aber.



Uff, das hört sich nicht grade so an, als ob man das als Ortsunkundiger mal schnell nachfahren könnte... Wenn ich die Beschreibung der Wege so lese, ist es für mich auch kein Wunder, dass OSM sich in der Ecke noch ziemlich ausschweigt 

Trotzdem Danke für die Aufklärung!

@mathijsen : Das dachte ich anfangs auch, aber das ist wohl der Weg am Gersdorfer Steinbruch, wenn ich konaspeed richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaspeed (11. Februar 2014)

Jeb, einfach von der Ruine geradeaus südlich weiterfahren und nicht dem leicht links abbiegenden Hauptweg folgen. 
Der Trail ist zwar klein aber fein.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Februar 2014)

konaspeed schrieb:


> Jeb, einfach von der Ruine geradeaus südlich weiterfahren und nicht dem leicht links abbiegenden Hauptweg folgen.
> Der Trail ist zwar klein aber fein.




Ne Flow EX-Felge auf so nem Bike! ... net ein bisl übertrieben !? 
Die Felge hab ich auf ganz anderen Rädern ...


----------



## CC. (12. Februar 2014)

Du weißt nicht, was er nachts fährt 
Und eine Felge kann nicht breit und stabil genug sein... Ich wünschte, ich hätte sowas an meinem Rad.


----------



## mathijsen (12. Februar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Und eine Felge kann nicht breit und stabil genug sein... Ich wünschte, ich hätte sowas an meinem Rad.


dito


----------



## baerzold (12. Februar 2014)

@konaspeed  Danke für die Erklärung. Nach langen Kopfzerbrechen (gersdorfer Mühlsteinbruch?) weiß ich wo du wahrst.

Man ich lebe seit über 30 Jahren in Göppersdorf und kann mit den Bildern nichts anfangen
Ich sollte wohl mal lieber in der Heimat Biken als immer sonst wohin zu fahren.


Mfg Pierre


----------



## konaspeed (12. Februar 2014)

baerzold schrieb:


> Man ich lebe seit über 30 Jahren in Göppersdorf und kann mit den Bildern nichts anfangen
> Ich sollte wohl mal lieber in der Heimat Biken als immer sonst wohin zu fahren.



Ja, ich entdecke auch fast jedesmal wieder etwas neues. Man spult wahrscheinlich seine Touren mit zu viel Routine ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaspeed (12. Februar 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ne Flow EX-Felge auf so nem Bike! ... net ein bisl übertrieben !?
> Die Felge hab ich auf ganz anderen Rädern ...


Naja bei nem 2.4er Reifen würde ich keine 22er Felge fahren wollen. Das walkt bei dem geringen Luftdruck zu sehr. Zudem bringt ein fast 5kg LRS über den Winter einen gewissen Trainingseffekt. Wenn ich schnell fahren will habe ich ja noch meinen Plastehobel.


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Februar 2014)

*Trüber Himmel, trübe Bilder.
Ein leicht trüber Versuch des Berichtes einer Erkundungstour.
*
In einem Tourenbericht von Tanztee fuhr er einen Weg in Heidenau hoch, zwischen Real&Roller. Diesen hier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das man dort durchkommt, war mir neu und so probierte ich das gleich mal selber aus.
Auf halber Höhe ist der Fahrweg gepflastert, dann kommt lehmiger Untergrund quer durch die Obstplantage...
Fast oben bietet sich dieser Blick:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In Heidenau/da ist der Himmel blau-
hier aber leider gerade nicht.
Mittig die Tafelberge der Sächsischen Schweiz, rechts der Großsedlitzer Wasserturm.

Das Müglitztal gequert und hoch nach Dohna zum Marktplatz geradelt:




Sehr ruhig dort, Sonntagnachmittag.
Ein Abstecher hoch zum Kahlbusch, ehemaliger Steinbruch, jetziges Flächennaturdenkmal und Ort, an dem gelegentlich die Steinepicker zugange sind...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ein etwas seltsames Objekt ist auch noch dort:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann ging es ein Stück die alte Dresden-Teplitzer Poststraße lang, eine eher langweilige Kurbelei, nach Köttewitz.
Singletrail an der Hangkante, durch die Bäume sichtbar Schloß Weesenstein:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Runterzu würde sich das sicher sehr flowig fahren lassen, ich fahre aber weiter hoch, zum ehemaligen Belvedere und zur kleinen Bastei. Beim hochfahren sehe ich rechter Hand im Wald am Hang zwei sehr jugendlich-bunte Gestalten mit dem Spaten "werkeln". Waldverbesserer.
Für mein Bike ist diese Strecke, an der die bauen dann doch nix, da braucht man eher was mit mehr Federweg...

Oben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



angekommen zeigt sich ein recht interessanter Serpentienenweg...einfach mal probieren:




Von dort oben kam ich.
Schön fahrbar, zwischendurch kleine Steinbrückchen und Treppen.
Rutschig durchs Laub.
Kurzer Blick auf den Schloßpark von Weesenstein, dann ging es den blau markierten Wanderweg hoch nach Burkhardswalde, linksgerade an den Einfamilienhäusern vorbei.
Ein Wegweiser mit der Aufschrift "Aussicht Wilde Kirche".

Noch nie gehört. Also einfach mal probieren. Es geht über die freie Hochfläche, einen an Pfützen reichen Feldweg lang, an dem in unregelmässigen Abständen auf dieses touristische Highlight hingewiesen wird...
1.9km
1.3km
0.7km
Bei 0.2km werde ich etwas unruhig, es geht in den Wald, aber nix weiter großartiges ist zu sehen...
Immerhin ein kleiner Singletrail:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber dann
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das ist es also.
Ein für mich überraschender Blick in den gegenüberliegenden Steinbruchsee im Seidewitztal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dort muß ich unbedingt nochmal hin, aber bei hoffentlich sonnigerem Wetter....
Bei der Abfahrt komme ich auf einer Wiese raus.
k.A. wie der Weg weiterführt, aber da sitzen ja schon 2 andere MTBer. Die kann man ja mal fragen.
Einer hat die Schuhe ausgezogen und windet seine Socken aus.
Ist beim Überqueren des Flüßchen passiert.
Vom Stein abgerutscht.
Aha.
Wir wünschen uns noch gegenseitig einen schönen Tag, dann gehts weiter.

Unten an der Wiese komme ich an eine Furt, welche eigentlich für die Landwirtschaft gedacht ist.
Da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



muß ich also durch. Mit wasserdichten Schuhen und Socken sollte das kein Problem sein und so wage ich es denn;und komme auch gut durch.
Am Geiersberg probiere ich noch einen schmalen Weg berghoch, komme aber irgendwo auf freiem Feld an. Lohnte sich also doch nicht. Also weiter übers Feld geschoben, fahren konnte man dort nicht wirklich.
Raus kommt man an einem ehemaligen Steinbruch, in dem mal Motorsportler sich austoben konnten.
Die Überreste eines Trabi künden noch davon...

Nentmannsdorf:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



niemand zu sehen...

Auf der Suche nach einer Abfahrt verfranzt:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dort muß man sich rechts halten, dann findet man doch noch den sicheren Weg ins Tal.

Um wieder heimwärts zu kommen, beschließe ich den Dürrleiten- und dann den Kanitzgrund hochzumachen. Eine Schiebestrecke; in die andere Richtung fährt sichs besser, aber es ist mit der kürzeste Weg ins Müglitztal heimwärts.
Oben am Kanitz eine Überraschung:




eine wirklich schöne neue Schutzhütte!


Inzwischen war es schon dunkel geworden, aber dank der Lichtanlage am Bike ging es dennoch sicher heimwärts...
Burkhardswalde,durch den Wald nach Weesenstein, diesen Planetenweg entlang der Müglitz.
Beim wieder auf die Straße kommen hielt mich noch ein Autofahrer an, neugierig und sehr beeindruckt von dem Licht mit dem ich den Planetenweg langgemacht bin...
und so machten wir dann noch einen kleinen Schwatz am Straßenrand über die Vorzüge&Nachteile div. Fahrradlampen...

Naja, das wars erstmal...


----------



## tanztee (13. Februar 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> In einem Tourenbericht von Tanztee fuhr er einen Weg in Heidenau hoch, zwischen Real&Roller. Diesen hier:



Schön, dass Dir mein Einstieg quasi als "Startrampe" diente 
Die Waldverbesserer (bzw. deren Werke) habe ich auch schon bewundert, desgleichen die Serpentinen runter zum Schloß Weesenstein. Schöne Trails haben wir da den ehemaligen Schloßherren zu verdanken (bzw. den Bauern, die da sicher Frondienst leisten mussten  )

Wilde Kirche ist schon auf der ToDo-Liste 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (13. Februar 2014)

Nachdem konaspeed uns mit weiteren Trail-Geheimnissen ganz heiß gemacht hat (gib das mal ne Neuauflage einer Kona-Tour ?) ist nun der
Raumfahrer quasi durch (mir) ganz unbekannte Galaxien gedüst.
Löbliches Pfadfindertum und unterhaltsam mit Sätzen untermalt.
Den Chef tut´s freuen und den Vize auch und der macht wieder mal ein Tänzchen, denn siehe da, die anderen können auch, wenn sie dann nur wollen.
Dance,Dance,Dance...
-firlie-


----------



## baerzold (13. Februar 2014)

Wilde Kirsche sehr fein. Nur zu empfehlen. Bei Sonnenschein leuchtet der Steinbruchsee so schick. 
Aber zweites Paar Socken einpacken, der Weg durch die Seidewitz kann harrig sein,da man die Wassertiefe schnell unterschätzt.


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Februar 2014)

Man muß nicht unbedingt durch diese Furt durch.
Es gab mal einen Weg am Ufer entlang bis zur nächsten Brücke.
Auf der Karte vom Landesvermessungsamt ist dieser Weg auch eingezeichnet.
Im Gelände ist die Trassierung noch sichtbar. Das bemerkte ich aber erst nach der glücklichen Seidewitz-Durchquerung.

Es freut mich, daß der Bericht gefallen hat.


----------



## Th. (15. Februar 2014)

Da war es mal wieder, so ein kleines Zeitfenster....
Leider spielte das Wetter nicht so richtig mit - je näher das Wochenende rückt, desto mieser wurde die Prognose...und als ich dann letztendlich heute loswollte regnete es...
ok - dann eben erst mal ein paar Besorgungen machen - wäre ohnehin die Nachmittagsaufgabe gewesen...
Rad gleich ins Auto - wegen der Flexibilität...das Wetter war da eher unflexibel - Niesel bis Regen, mal mehr mal weniger...
...also Erkundungsausflug - 'ne "Tour" wirds nicht.
Lückenhaft sind meine Kenntnisse u.a. im unteren Triebischtal - genaugenommen schon im Meißner Stadtgebiet.
Hier gehts zum Zuckerhut:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567269]
	
[/URL]

Das isser:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567270]
	
[/URL]
naja, der "Dresdner" erscheint mir lohnender...

Auf der anderen Triebischtalseite gings dann rauf zum Götterfelsen:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567271]
	
[/URL]

und weiter zur Hohen Eifer:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567272]
	
[/URL]


weiter durch den "Stadtwald":
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567273]
	
[/URL]

Mittlerweile war ich gut eingeregnet, das Zeitfenster auch so langsam zu - so gings wieder zurück zum Auto (stand oben auf der Höhe bei Bockwen).
Noch ein Blick zurück zu Dom und Albrechtsburg:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567274]
	
[/URL]

ein letzter Trail:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1567275]
	
[/URL]

und wieder ab nach Hause.

Viele Kilometer waren's nicht - aber man war zumindest mal wieder unterwegs...ab Montag soll's ja wieder schön werden. 
Gut - da muss ich aber wieder knuffen...


----------



## konaspeed (16. Februar 2014)

Auf Raumfahrers Spuren...

Auf Grund der noch vorhandenen Ionenreststrahlung konnte ich Raumfahrers Weg zurückverfolgen. Beam me up, Scotty, ähm firlie...

Der Hallstein...

 

 



Blick auf Gersdorf






noch ein wenig Sonne

 



und weiter gehts... im Hintergrund das Elbtal


 

die wilde Kirche

 

 

Tümpel mit Restlicht


----------



## firlie (17. Februar 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Leider spielte das Wetter nicht so richtig mit - je näher das Wochenende rückt, desto mieser wurde die Prognose...und als ich dann letztendlich heute loswollte regnete es...]



Tja Th., leider isses so !
Und wenn sich dann noch, wie bei mir, scharfkantiger Splitt durch den Reifen bohrt, das gibt dann die richtige Tour-Würze.
Aber um so schöner wird die nächste Tour !
Keep on !!!
-----------------
@ konaspeed
Du hast jetzt "Lunte gerochen", wie man so schön sagt und schießt aus vollen Rohren 
Bemerkenswert für mich, dass man mit so ner "Flunder" immer ganz brauchbare Bilder zaubern kann und dann hast du da immer so feine Trail-Abschnitte geknipst, die die "Zittau Fraktion" Glauben machen lassen, alles wäre hier so, im mittleren Teil von Sachsen.
Wo ist der "Einbeinige", dein Plaste-Hobel, abgeblieben ???

Schöne Wochenstart wünscht
*Ventilkappen* ("pink" müssen sie sein  )
*-firlie-*


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Februar 2014)

Im Zittauer ist u.a. dank Rolf Böhm doch schon fast alles entdeckt worden...^^




@konaspeed : Ging der Trail bis ganz runter?





Ich hatte dort den Notausgang genommen, die Zeit drängte leider etwas...
Über den Hallstein findet man kaum was, ein ehemaliger Kletterfelsen, war herauszubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaspeed (17. Februar 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> @ konaspeed
> Du hast jetzt "Lunte gerochen", wie man so schön sagt und schießt aus vollen Rohren
> Bemerkenswert für mich, dass man mit so ner "Flunder" immer ganz brauchbare Bilder zaubern kann und dann hast du da immer so feine Trail-Abschnitte geknipst, die die "Zittau Fraktion" Glauben machen lassen, alles wäre hier so, im mittleren Teil von Sachsen.
> Wo ist der "Einbeinige", dein Plaste-Hobel, abgeblieben ???
> ...



Naja, ist doch ne schöne Ecke hier und so abwechslungsreich. Zumindest geht es etwas mehr hoch und runter. Der Plastehobel macht grad Winterschlaf und wird etwas geschont. Das Stahlradl hat auch nen etwas besseren Trainingseffekt.


----------



## konaspeed (18. Februar 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte dort den Notausgang genommen, die Zeit drängte leider etwas...
> Über den Hallstein findet man kaum was, ein ehemaliger Kletterfelsen, war herauszubekommen.



Jeb man kommt zwar ganz gut vom Feld oberhalb ran aber eine Abfahrt von der Klippe existiert dort nicht wirklich. Etwas unterhalb vom Kamm ist ein kleiner Pfad mit ein paar Grenzsteinen der bis unter zur Straße führt. Der ist unter dem derzeitigen Laub schwer zu erkennen. Da bleibt nur sich im Zickzack nach unten zu hangeln. Der Hallstein war füher auch mal Kletterfelsen, in der Wand sind wohl auch noch ein paar Eisen zu finden. Es ist aber mittlerweile verboten dort hoch zu kraxeln. Ist ja ne fast senkrechte Wand. Es gibt aber einen chicen Trail (Wanderpfad) von oben flußaufwärts ins Tal, der sogar mit Holzbänken versehen ist. Geht immer schön hoch und runter, teilweise knapp an der Kante lang. Schönes Ding.


----------



## konaspeed (23. Februar 2014)

So, mal das schöne Wetter genutzt 

Kleine Ratestunde inklusive.


----------



## tanztee (24. Februar 2014)

Hier?

Vlt. noch ein paar Worte zu den Trails und zur Aussicht ... 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## konaspeed (24. Februar 2014)

Das kleine Häuschen ist das vom Zauberpeter, Schloss Kuckuckstein. Etwas abwärts im Seidewitztal geht links ein Wanderweg in Richtung der kleinen Bastei. Uuuuhhh, noch eine.  Der Weg wird dann immer schmaler und nach einigem auf und ab kommt man an zwei Aussichtspunkten vorbei. Teilweise ist der Trail schon etwas knifflig, also nix für Anfänger.  Ein paar Tragepassagen sind auch dabei. Ist Einer meiner Lieblingstrails, zwar nicht sehr lang aber wenn gegen Abend die Sonne auf den Hang scheint... .  Am Ende kann man sich entscheiden ob man wieder ins Tal will oder auf die Höhe nach Herbergen. Empfehlung ist von Liebstadt aus talabwärts zu fahren, da kann man die Wege oberhalb des Schlosses noch mitnehmen.


----------



## konaspeed (24. Februar 2014)




----------



## Rockhopser (25. Februar 2014)

Und die Todo-Liste wächst und wächst und ...


----------



## baerzold (25. Februar 2014)

@konaspeed: Ja den Trail is Fein. 

Abendsonne.








Aber gute Reifen einpacken.




MfG Pierre


----------



## tanztee (25. Februar 2014)

@konaspeed Ja, auch meine ToDo Liste wächst ...
@Falco Ich war heute mal auf Deinen Spuren unterwegs und weiß jetzt, warum Du vom Wilisch runter keine Fotos machst!
Ne, Foto geht gar nicht ...


Bericht folgt!

ride on
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaspeed (25. Februar 2014)

baerzold schrieb:


> @konaspeed: Ja den Trail is Fein.
> 
> Abendsonne.
> 
> ...


Ja, ich weiß...


----------



## AstramanSI (25. Februar 2014)

@konaspeed....mann könnt denken das du Schätze jagst


----------



## Falco (26. Februar 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> @konaspeed Ja, auch meine ToDo Liste wächst ...
> @Falco Ich war heute mal auf Deinen Spuren unterwegs und weiß jetzt, warum Du vom Wilisch runter keine Fotos machst!
> Ne, Foto geht gar nicht ...
> 
> ...



Fairer weise muss man sagen, dass mir der Matthias die Wilisch Abfahrt gezeigt hat. Ich hab sie dann nur mit den ganzen Gemeinheiten drumherum verbunden 

Und außerdemn, ich hab doch Wilischfotos 



 

 

 

 



Na gut, wenn das mit den Trails dann richtig los geht, dann kann ich mich nicht davon überzeugen ein Foto von dem langweiligen Waldstück ohne Lichteinfall zu machen. Da bin ich einfach zu egoistisch um mir den Spaß am Flow zu nehmen. Da hab ich bisher nur das eine Winterbild.

Bist du auch die Gipfelschleife gefahren? Die Auffahrt zur Spitze ist doch super für eine Selbstauslöser Aufnahme geeignet. Du stellst die Kamera mitten auf den Weg, durch den starken Anstieg braust du nicht mal ein Stativ. Dann läufst du runter zum Rad, überschlägst dich dabei ein paar mal, steigst auf und fährst gefühlt senkrecht den Berg hoch um an ein völlig entspanntes Selbstauslöserbild zu kommen. Natürlich alles innerhalb von 10s, Infrarotauslösung kann ja jeder. 

Und falls der Selbstauslöser nicht geworden ist, nach dem Wilisch gibt es zum Glück noch mehr von diesen lustigen Konditionskillern. Ich hoffe du hast keinen verpasst, denn es gibt da schon die eine oder andere Stelle wo man nicht unbedingt Luftlinie über den Berg abkürzen muss.
Darum fahre ich die Runde auch so gern, ich finde die Kombination der Anstiege sehr spannend. Fast noch besser als Borsbergtour, wobei die Kombination Helfenberg, Rockau, Zuckerhut auch ihren Reiz hat. Aber am besten ist es doch wenn man beides am selben Tag haben kann 
Davon wiederum, bin ich zur Zeit selbst noch weit entfernt. Dem Micha und Johannes würde ich das jetzt schon zutrauen...


----------



## tanztee (26. Februar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Fairer weise muss man sagen, dass mir der Matthias die Wilisch Abfahrt gezeigt hat. Ich hab sie dann nur mit den ganzen Gemeinheiten drumherum verbunden



Dann wollen wir mal mit den Gemeinheiten loslegen ... nach einer etwas längeren Tourenpause wollte ich was gemütliches zum wieder in Form kommen. Falcos sagenumwobener Wilisch-DH stand auch noch auf meiner ToDrive Liste. Also schnell zu gpsies und den Track aufs Gerät geschaufelt für

*Falcos original Wilischtour ™ *

Zuerst rollte ich quasi quer durch DD zum Einstieg der Tour. Als loyaler Bürger irritierte mich die Sparbüchse am Toureinstieg etwas (= Einbahnstraße falschrum), so dass ich schon mal ne kleine Extraschleife drehe. Egal, ich arbeite mich zu einem Fotorätsel empor und genieße die heute leider stets diesige Aussicht ins Elbtal:





Die Fahrradinfrastrukutur wird hier unglaublich engagiert ausgebaut:





Hier raste ich das erste Mal, an einem Fotorätsel (nicht wahr, @Th. ) 





und freue mich auf den ersten DH in einem kleinen Tälchen namens Maltegraben.





Ja, wie jetzt? Falco will mich am Tal vorbei einen Anstieg empor lotsen. Neeee, ich versuche direkt ins Tal zu fahren. Ooops, lecker schmatzbraune, fast schon ölige Lößlehmerde schmiert mir sofort die Stollen zu. Ich finde einen seit ewigen Zeiten wohl nicht mehr begangenen dritten Weg (der nicht mal in OSM drin ist) und gelange dann so wieder ins Tälchen, was sich als unschwerer Trail entpuppt.

Sagen wir mal, ein lockerer Prolog, das passt schon zum Warmwerden. Dann geht es Richtung Lugturm. 
Der Frühling und seine blühenden Botschafter lassen grüßen:





Weiter geht es, die Straße verlassend, durch die Obstplantagen auf einem Wirtschaftsweg, welcher in den von Roller / Real hinaufkommenden Weg eingleist.





Richtung Gamig war ich ja schon unterwegs, aber heute geht es in das Tal des Gamigbaches, was ich bei meiner vorigen Tour abgekürzt habe. Das hätte ich doch lieber als den #@!!&! Spargrund wählen sollen:
Ein netter Trail führt sanft bergan an einem Teich vorbei ...





... von gegenüber grüßt ein Gebilde, welches mich an ein Foto von @konaspeed erinnert ...





... Felsblöcke und Zacken ergeben eine illustre Szenerie, während mich die Fühlingssonne schmeichelt ...





... und so erreiche ich entspannt den Talschluß in Gamig. Offensichtlich hat hier im Tal mal ein vermögender Gutsbesitzer auch romantisierende Einbauten vorgenommen; die Gegend bietet sich jedenfalls dafür an.





Nach einem kurzen Straßenstück geht es unvermittelt in einen schmalen Schleichweg von Trail hinein:





OSM spricht hier vom "Priesengrund". Der Weg hält sich oberhalb, zwischen Zaun und Weidedraht. Auf Falcos Bildern ist der Baumslalom besser zu sehen, einige Stellen sind kaum mehr als Lenkerbreit. So erreiche ich Röhrsdorf und zweige kurz zum Bauernmarkt ab, um mich erstmal bei K.u.K zu stärken. Mit frischen Kräften gelange ich zum Röhrsdorfer Park:





Auch hier waren die Romantiker unterwegs, aber nunmehr auch die Praktiker: Die Wege sind beräumt, eine nagelneue Brücke ersetzt die schmalen Holzplanken und so ist es kein Vergleich mit dem Zustand vor Jahren, als ich das erste Mal hier lang bin. 

Bald bin ich auf dem Höhenrücken angekommen und kann das Ziel des Tages erblicken:





Aber schon geht es wieder in einen Trail vom Feinsten hinein:





Ein paar Stufen zur rhytmischen Schüttelmassage fehlen auch nicht, schließlich sind wir unweit der Reha-Klinik:





Ein älters Pärchen müht sich an einer Steilstelle etwas ab, ich warte kurz. Dann gleite ich extra geschmeidig über die Kante und die beiden freuen sich offenbar, hier mal einen Gesunden zu sehen  und machen mir Platz zur Weiterfahrt. So kann das Miteinander eben auch aussehen ... 

Weniger geschmeidig gelingen mir die finalen Treppen, aber heute will ich es ja auch ruhig angehen lassen und die Klinik soll ja nicht noch einen heute bekommen. 
Weiter unten komme ich an den Soldatenhöhlen vorbei, welche ich auf einer anderen Tour schon mal inspiziert habe:





Nicht lange bleibe ich auf der Straße, bis das GPS mir den Abzweig nach rechts nahelegt. 
Nachdem Falcos Track in unzählingen Mäandern um den Wilisch herumgeschlichen ist ...  sich auf verspielten Trails ausgetobt hat ... wird es jetzt ernst und es geht direkt und ohne Umschweife nur noch bergauf.

Irgendwie haben mich die vielen Trails kaputtgespielt:





Mit einfühlsamen, aggressionsfreien Worten versuche ich mich  zu motivieren:
*
Quäl dich, du Sau!*     

Als ich hier vorbeikomme, interessieren mich brennend sämtliche Ausführungen zu Herkunft, Alter, Stammumfang und behördlichen Bestimmungen:





Reines Interesse, nicht, dass ich keine Körner mehr hätte, neeeein ...

Ungalublich, aber ich erreiche den Bergrücken, die Straße zur Wilischbaude (wo sichtbar bauliche Aktivitäten vorgenommen werden) und versuche nun aus Falcos Schlaufen und Schleifen schlau zu werden. 

Vergebens, aber ich vermute, dass er den steilen Aufstieg abfahren will und drehe erstmal in östlicher Richtung einen flachen Bogen um den Gipfelaufbau, um dann von Süden her aufzusteigen (was man jetzt wörtlich nehmen kann). 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich oben! Obwohl, war doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwer  





Jetzt erreicht die Spannung auf den DH schon den Höhepunkt. Oben geht es schon mal richtig steil rein:


Aber das ist erst der Anfang. In wilder Hatz geht es runter, dass es nur so plautzt. Da macht man einfach keine Fotos  

An der Teufelsmühle verschnaufe ich erstmal und stelle den Sattel wieder hoch. Junge, Junge, das war nicht von schlechten Eltern! 
So freue ich mich auf eine entspannte zweite Tourenhälfte, und rolle mich gerade auf der Straße ein, da zeigt das GPS doch tatsächlich wieder einen Abzweig an, welcher durch grausam viele Höhenlinien führt! 
"Biker, wollt ihr ewig leben", scheint sich der Falco wohl dabei gedacht zu haben. Ich quäle mich die Höhenmeter hoch, habe kaum Sinn für die Schönheit des Trails an sich und denke mit Schrecken an den Kroatengrund, welchen ich auch gleich nach sinnloser Höhenmetervernichtung über einen übelst steilen Forstweg erreiche.

Eigentlich steht ja der Kroatengrund - obwohl strategisch günstig gelegen - auf meiner NoGo-Liste, nachdem ich vor Jahren dort in frischen Harvesterspuren wandelte. Aber inzwischen hat sich gottlob alles etwas festgefahren und getrampelt. 
Damals ist mir auch schon diese Quelle aufgefallen:





Weiter geht es via Finckenfang und Maxen zu bekannten und beliebten Feldwegen Richtung Röhrsdorfer Park. Ansich eine Panoramastrecke erster Güte, verbergen sich heute die fernen Gegenden im grauen Dunst.

Es geht Richtung "Langer Berg", ich erhasche noch einen Blick auf das hart erkämpfte Gipfelglück:





Ein schöner Trail schlängelt sich durch die Bäume, an einer Kreuzung geht es geradeaus, wo ich sonst Richtung Burgstädtel abgebogen bin. 
Das würde ich an der Stelle Nachahmern auch empfehlen, da der Trail oberhalb eines Steinbruches (gegenüber des Hummelsteins) zwar anfänglich ganz nett aussieht ... 





... aber am Schluß darin ausartet, dass ich mit zwei fast blockierten Rädern die selbe Rinne herunterrutsche, welche andere Biker vor mir schon in den Hang hineinerosiert haben. Das mag ja im Winter vielleicht gehen, wenn der ganze Schotter festgefroren ist  ...

So muss ich die verlorenen Höhenmeter wieder hochkurbeln, gelange zur Burgstädter Linde 





und schaue noch ein letztes Mal zurück zum Wilisch:





Auf den beliebten Lockwitztrails rolle ich dem Tourende entgegen. Diesmal will ich etwas variieren, und kurz nach dem zugewachsenen Aussichtspunkt fahre ich abwärts und im Tal diverse Wege und Trails nach Lockwitz. Falco muss natürlich noch die Serpentinen mitnehmen, die spare ich mir heute.
Zum Ausrollen geht es noch nach Niedersedlitz, bis mein roter S-Bahn-Shuttle einrollt.

*So, liebe SVTF-Freunde!*

Jetzt gilt es, nachdem wir ja als touristisches Prädikat schon das _Firlie-County_ geschaffen haben, die *OFT *einzuführen: Original Falco Tour  

die prämierte, echte *OFT* zeichnet sich aus durch:

anspruchsvolle, aber nicht überfordernde Trails
Trailperlen, die findest Du im Leben nicht
kleine, aber feine Uphill-Gemeinheiten im letzten Tourdrittel für den ultimativen "Quälfaktor", der dich so richtig auskotzen lässt 

minimaler Straßenanteil, und dann stets mit Panoramablick
Hammer Downhills, da grinst Du wie ein Honigkuchenpferd   
in diesem Sinne ...
ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (26. Februar 2014)

Uhhh, da ist jemand schwer begeistert. Ich jetzt auch. Danke für die Eindrücke. Suche gerade Resterinnerungen von Schulausflügen und selbständigen Radeltouren mit dem ersten 26er, kann mich aber an keine steilen Stellen erinnern. Das muß ich mir wohl nochmal selber anschauen.



			
				tanztee schrieb:
			
		

> in den Hang hineinerosiert haben


Das müssen furchtbare Kräfte gewesen sein 

Wenn ich mir die Prädikate eines OTF so anschaue, fallen mir spontan ziemlich ähnliche Touren von der Ex-Thread-Jungfrau @konaspeed ein. Aber die Einführung von Prädikaten finde ich gut 

Feine Bilder, mitreißender Bericht mit jeder Menge Muße!


----------



## konaspeed (27. Februar 2014)

Oooohhhhjaaaa, den Schotterweg bin ich auch schonmal runtergestochen... rutschend mit ständig querstehendem Heck. Natürlich mit feinstolliger CC Bereifung. Macht so nicht wirklich Spaß.  Aber die Ecke ist fein, gibt viele schöne Trails dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (27. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön, was du da geschrieben hast. Ich kann noch ein wenig Informationsmaterial nachlegen.

Das mit dem Priesengrund war aber nicht so gedacht wie es auf dem Bild ausschaut, da fehlt was. Das muss dort so aussehen:


 


Man muss den mutigen Priesengrund Fahrer an der durch Dornen zerfetzter Kleidung oder im Sommer an den Blutigen Armen erkennen können 
Alternativ lass ich auch Elektroverbrennungen von dem heftigen Bullengehege gelten, da ist schon mal jemand an der Schlüsselstelle gekippt und gegengekommen als da wirklich mal Saft drauf war. Das sind nicht umsonst nicht solche zarten Elektrozaunstriefen, es hat einen Grund das da so ein dicker Metalldraht lang läuft. Aber meistens ist der Zaun aus oder weniger stark wenn nur kleinere Tiere drin sind.

Hier ist das eine Bild was ich von den Bäumen habe. Du hast die netten Aststummel vegessen zu erwähnen, denn ohne die wäre es einfach da durch zu zirkeln oder sollte das eine Überraschung für den nächsten Verrückten werden?




Nach der Treppe fehlt ja schon wieder eine Schlüsselstelle. Geradeaus runter kann jeder, bist du denn auch ums Eck gefahren?




Beim Wilisch hat dir aber eindeutig die Gruppendynamik gefehlt, Ziel der Übung ist es bergauf nicht zu pausieren.
Und ja, du bist die Wilisch Schleife falsch herum gefahren, den Wilisch überfährt man in einem Rutsch von Nord nach Süd. Wer die letzten 10m zur Spitze fahrend schaft, darf oben eine Pause einlegen, sonst nicht 
Es geht auf dem Weg ohne den großen Steinen und Wurzeln hinauf. Und herunter geht es am Geländer entlang:



Mag sein das die Auffahrt steiler ist als die Abfahrt, aber sonst wäre es keine Herausfoderung. Man braucht schließlich Aufgaben die man nicht gleich beim ersten Versucht schaft 

Und das man bei der Wilisch Abfahrt keine Fotos macht liegt nicht nur am Flow, sondern auch daran das der Wald dort teilweise ziemlich dicht ist und es selbst im Sommer duster wird...
Richtig interesannt wird es erst beim 2. Mal wenn du weist wie der Weg verläuft und man mal so richtig loslegen kann.



tanztee schrieb:


> So freue ich mich auf eine entspannte zweite Tourenhälfte, und rolle mich gerade auf der Straße ein, da zeigt das GPS doch tatsächlich wieder einen Abzweig an, welcher durch grausam viele Höhenlinien führt!


Du interprettiert den Zeck der Linienführung falsch, da wird Streckenlänge gesparrt. Die Straße macht da einen Bogen im Tal. Dieser Bogen wird mit der Abkürzung über den Berg gesparrt. 

Und zu dem letzten drittel der Tour, kanntest du schon die Einstiegssvariante mit dem schmalen Hügel wo man den Fuß nicht absetzen kann? Die fetzt! Davon hätte ich gern mehr.




Die Abfahrt vor der Burgstädter Linde muss ich wohl mal rausbauen, das war so nicht gedacht das da jemand mit blockierenden Reifen runter fährt. In Gruppen umfahre ich das auch sehr oft, wenn ich das Gefühl habe das jemand dabei ist der den Weg kaputt machen könnte.
Denn man kann dort ohne Blockierende Reifen runter fahren, aber es ist dann schon unangenehm flott und die Bäume sind dann auch entsprechend nahe, wenn man nur eben so noch ausweichen kann. Da geht einen schon ganz schön die Pumpe 




Deine Einschätzung der Schwierigkeit hat aber schon einen sportlichen Maßstab wenn die Schlüsselstellen der Tour als anspruchsvolle, aber nicht überfordernde Trails durch gehen. Da hatte ich schon Mitfahrer dabei die das ganz anders gesehen haben 

Schade das am Ende die Zeit nicht gereich hat, da war bestimmt noch Luft für die letzten 2 Berge und vor allem für die Serpentinen:





Aber ich glaube du hast nichts verpasst, denn wenn man nach dem vorletzten Berg wieder hochfahren will um auf den aufregenden Hangweg zu gelangen, dann wird man von den Sturmschäden Herbst 2013 blockiert 

Sehr schade dass dieser wirklich schöne Abschluss nicht mehr möglich ist. Da geht es erfreulicher weise steil bergauf kombiniert mit dem Balanceakt den Wurzeln auszuweichen und dabei nur eine Reifenbreite von der wegbrechenden hochwegkante zu fahren.


----------



## firlie (27. Februar 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben mich die vielen Trails kaputtgespielt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ferienzeit - du hattest frei und konntest dich von deinen "Weibern" loseisen .
Fein, fein.
Ich nehme an, neben dem vor der Tour ausgezahlten Kleingeld für eine ausgiebige Shoppingtour deiner Damen, gab´s diesmal (danach) keine Birnen oder Süßkram sondern ein Sträuslein feiner Schneeglöckchen!
Bist ein braver Familienchef 

Das Foto deiner erschöpften, halbtoten Person hat es mir ganz besonders angetan. Genial inszeniert (???) und echt aussehend 
Die Tourenliste von Falco auf gpsies ist mit unerschöpflich zu bezeichnen, hab da mal gerade nachgeschaut und so besteht die sichere Annahme, dass du aus dieser Quelle schöpfen wirst, was das Zeug hält !
Also auf zur neuerlichen *OFT* !!!
Wir freuen uns auf weitere so tolle Berichte (und Bildkompositionen  )!
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (27. Februar 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Sehr schön, was du da geschrieben hast. Ich kann noch ein wenig Informationsmaterial nachlegen.



Priesengrund: ja, da sollte man lieber im Frühjahr langfahren ... 
Die Aststummel hatte ich dann weggelassen, ich wollte mit der Tipperei fertig werden, aber klar: die sind das Dotter im Trail-Ei 



Falco schrieb:


> Nach der Treppe fehlen ja schon wieder eine Schlüsselstelle.


Jaaaaa, ich hatte da ja was von mehrwöchiger Bike-Pause geschrieben ...  andermal 




Falco schrieb:


> Beim Wilisch hat dir aber eindeutig die Gruppendynamik gefehlt, ...


Nö! War gut so, mein Tempo und andersrum zu fahren. Das wäre bei mir auch eher Gruppen_statik_ geworden 



Falco schrieb:


> Und zu dem letzten drittel der Tour, kanntest du schon die Einstiegssvariante mit dem schmalen Hügel wo man den Fuß nicht absetzen kann? Die fetzt! Davon hätte ich gern mehr.



Am Langen Berg - quasi kurz nach dem Rasplatz?? Kenn ich nicht (oder hab ich vergessen) 



Falco schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vor der Burgstädter Linde muss ich wohl mal rausbauen, das war so nicht gedacht das da jemand mit blockierenden Reifen runter fährt. In Gruppen umfahre ich das auch sehr oft, wenn ich das Gefühl habe das jemand dabei ist der den Weg kaputt machen könnte.
> Denn man kann dort ohne Blockierende Reifen runter fahren, aber es ist dann schon unangenehm flott und die Bäume sind dann auch entsprechend nahe, wenn man nur eben so noch ausweichen kann. Da geht einen schon ganz schön die Pumpe



Exakt. Ich wollte am Stück zu Hause ankommen und rein fahrtechnisch reizen mich solche Fall-Linien-Trails eher weniger.



Falco schrieb:


> Schade das am Ende die Zeit nicht gereich hat, da war bestimmt noch Luft für die letzten 2 Berge und vor allem für die Serpentinen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, Sturmschäden sind soweit beseitigt. Ich bin dann in Höhe Borthener Gründel, wo also der lange Lockwitztrail erstmal wieder runter geht, ein Stück hoch und eine Treppe gelaufen auf den Trail welcher im unteren Hangteil verläuft (also genau unterhalb der Serpentinen). Man muß vtl. 2x den Fuß runternehmen / tragen, aber an sich geht es wieder.


Falco schrieb:


> Deine Einschätzung der Schwierigkeit hat aber schon einen sportlichen Maßstab wenn die Schlüsselstellen der Tour als anspruchsvolle, aber nicht überfordernde Trails durch gehen. Da hatte ich schon Mitfahrer dabei die das ganz anders gesehen haben



Mit meiner Schwierigkeitseinschätzung meinte ich so den Durchschnitt aller Schwierigkeiten, einzelne Stellen sind schon heftig! Ich hatte ja auch eher Kondi-probleme.
Ich wollte damit Dein Fahrkönnen nicht herabsetzen , fand es eben nur insgesamt gelungen (und da stören zwei, drei kurze Tragestellen nicht wirklich).
Hoffe, damit Deinem Selbstwertgefühl genüge getan zu haben 

@firlie Leckereien  gabs heute vom Frischemarkt im WTC, habe alle Blümchen stehen gelassen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (27. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte da eher an die Wahrnehmung der Tour anstatts ans Selbstwertgefühl  Ausgerechnet mich würde ich nicht als überdurchschnittlich talentiert bezeichnen. Langsam Bergab und Bergauf, vielleicht mal eine Treppe um die Ecke und schon ist Schluss bei mir. Kann nicht mal schnelle Kurven fahren... schnell geht bei mir nur gradeaus.
Ist dir bestimmt auch schon aufgefallen wo da meine Stärken liegen. Ansonsten, wenn es zu schwierig wird, dann verstecke ich mich hinter der Kamera und sag einfach das ich Fotografieren musste 

Das ist übrigens meine Hausrunde, da soll mal einer sagen das es nicht fetzt in Dresden Zschieren zu wohnen


----------



## Falco (1. März 2014)

Bevor es mit einer anderen Region weiter geht, noch schnell meine neusten Bilder vom Wilisch.

Für meine Vorbestellte Kamera brauchte ich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen ein neues Objektiv. Und dieses lag jetzt schon fast 2 Wochen ungenutzt bei mir herum. Und obwohl es mir gestern noch richtig dreckig ging, musste ich einfach raus als ich von der Angekündigten Wilischrunde gelesen habe.

Ein schönes Wochenende ohne Testfahrt hätte mich wahrscheinlich auch genauso fertig gemacht wie mein schlechter Tag gestern. So ging es mir heute früh trotz laufender Nase schon wieder richtig gut.

Treff war beim Fahrrad XXL, 10:30Uhr waren wir schon da. Als 10:45 kein Matthias da war, hatte wir uns keine sorgen gemacht. Als er dann 11Uhr immer noch nicht da war, haben wir auf einen verpassten Zug getippt und bis 11:20Uhr gewartet. Doch die Smartphonetechnik hat ihm leider nicht die gleichen Dienste geleistet wie ein guter alter analoger Wecker.


Bei schönstem Wetter haben wir uns also auf dem Weg gemacht. Auf den ersten Metern hatte ich schon angekündigt, dass es bei mir heute nichts mit dem Vorrausfahren für Fotos wird und ich oben auf den Berg etwas Vorsprung für die Abfahrt brauch. Andre meinte das wäre kein Problem da er bergab langsam fährt.


So schlichen wir langsam auf dem Weg zum Ziel. Im Schritttempo ging es für mich den Wilisch hinauf, aber selbst wenn ich umkippe, Berg ist Berg da wird nicht pausiert. tanztee ist da ein schlechtes Vorbild 
Doch die Spitze wollte ich nicht hochfahren, da würde ich den Rest der Tour nicht mehr schaffen, wenn ich dort alles rausgedrückt hätte was der Körper noch hergibt. Aber was laufen da 2 alte Leute vor mit dem Berg hoch? Das kann ich doch jetzt nicht bringen hier hoch zu schieben. Warum konnten die nicht woanders hochlaufen damit ich alleine da hoch schieben kann? Hilft alles nichts einer muss schließlich das Image das Sportlichen Mountainbikers waren. Und wer hätte es gedacht, ich bin trotzdem noch weiter als Andre gekommen.

Oben angekommen haben wir erstmal darauf gewartet, dass alle Wanderer in Ruhe den Berg herunter gelaufen sind und dann ging es wieder los:



 



Diesmal hab ich noch ein Foto von dem dunkelsten Abfahrtabschnitt geschossen, die Technik macht es möglich 




Ich bin verblüfft das mir direkt eins der besten Fotos meiner 1600 Aufnahmen gelungen ist. Vielleicht ist auch einfach meine Wahrnehmung verzerrt, da meine anderen 1600 Aufnahmen nicht mit einem Lichtstarken Objektiv gemacht wurden. Das hat mir echt gefehlt.




Und noch eins, als Beweis das man sich auch zu einem Foto der Wilisch Abfahrt zwingen kann.




Wie immer war die Abfahrt klasse und Andre hat sich gefreut diesmal das Fully dabei zu haben. Im Anschluss ging es wie gewohnt Wortwörtlich über die Abkürzung Richtung Kroatengrund.
Ein Rennradler überholte uns über den Umweg auf der Straße, ich sagte den kriegen wir noch mit unserer Abkürzung. Leider hatten wir den nicht mehr gesehen. Scheinbar hatten wir einfach zu viel Vorsprung herausgefahren 

Wir quälten uns danach wie gewohnt den Kroatengrund hinauf. Natürlich werden die Wege nicht verlassen und wie gefordert wird über die Brücke gefahren:



Wer die Brücke kennt, weis von deren Tücken, fetzt immer wieder sich dort einen Adrenalinstoß zu holen.

Oben angekommen noch ein wenig gefachsimpelt und dann den Rückweg angetreten.
Am Neuborthener Rastplatz gab es extra für euch nochmal den Spaß mit dem langen Hügel auf Bild gebannt:


 


Das 2. Bild zeigt pure Konzentration im Gesicht.

Auf dem Anschließendem Trail gab es wie beim Lockwitzgrund leider keine Fotos mehr, das ständige aufsteigen und anfahren hätte ich nicht mehr gepackt, denn schließlich ging es zum Abschluss endlich wieder über die Spitzkehren und den Berg nach der Autobahnbrücke hinauf. Dort erwartete uns eine Überraschung, die weggebrochenen Wegteile sind neu. Damit ist es jetzt noch heftiger als vorher. Bei 2 Stellen hab ich es dann doch gelassen, Andre ist natürlich alles gefahren, der war heute irgendwie völlig schmerzfrei 

War wieder sehr schön und ich kann es kaum erwarten noch mehr Bilder mit meiner neusten Errungenschaft zu machen. Und wie ich meine Vorbestellung nicht erwartet kann, Wahnsinn


----------



## CC. (1. März 2014)

Was für Fotos! Beeindruckend!
Gute Besserung und schönes Wochenende,
CC.


----------



## mathijsen (2. März 2014)

@tanztee Mensch, bei deinem Bericht merk ich wieder, dass ich mit viel zu wenig Augenmerk auf die Umgebung bike. Und dass, wo ich doch eigentlich heimatkundlich interessiert bin.(Falco stört das nicht, er achtet nur auf die Rote Linie im GPS)
Schon x Mal gefahren, die Runde, aber die Soldatenhöhle, die alte Rotbuche, die Quelle im Kroatengrund... alles an mir vorbeigerauscht Aber lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich immer in der Gruppe gefahren bin, was mit Falco ja nicht unbedingt ne langsame Angelegenheit ist...


----------



## Falco (2. März 2014)

Und vor allem an dem Sauerstoffmangel, Bergauf wird das Sichtfeld mit jedem Höhenmeter enger und enger, bis man dann irgend wann gar nichts mehr mitbekommt, nur noch das nächste Hinterrad erkennen kann und hofft das es bald vorbei ist. 

Wenigstens ist dann der Kopf mal ordentlich frei, Ziel erreicht


----------



## tanztee (2. März 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> @tanztee Mensch, bei deinem Bericht merk ich wieder, dass ich mit viel zu wenig Augenmerk auf die Umgebung bike. Und dass, wo ich doch eigentlich heimatkundlich interessiert bin.(Falco stört das nicht, er achtet nur auf die Rote Linie im GPS)
> Schon x Mal gefahren, die Runde, aber die Soldatenhöhle, die alte Rotbuche, die Quelle im Kroatengrund... alles an mir vorbeigerauscht Aber lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich immer in der Gruppe gefahren bin, was mit Falco ja nicht unbedingt ne langsame Angelegenheit ist...



Ja, in der Gruppe sieht man einfach nicht so viel. Ich denke da an früheste Wanderungen in der Sächsischen Schweiz, wo ich mich nur noch an breite Rücken erinnern kann und bis heute rätsel, wo ich eigentlich langgelaufen bin 
Zumal bei meinem derzeitigen Tempo vieeeel Zeit zum Schauen rechts und links bleibt ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Sansarah (5. März 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> nun will ich auch mal wieder!
> 
> ...




Wunderschönes Fichtelgebirge..super Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (5. März 2014)

Gut, daß Du den Bericht nochmal hochgeholt hast. Mir ist dabei gerade aufgefallen, daß ich die meisten der beschriebenen Trails verkehrt herum gefahren / geschoben bin 
Da werde ich wohl nochmal hinfahren müssen...


----------



## Sansarah (5. März 2014)

uups 
dann wirste sicher auch mehr Spaß bei haben...


----------



## ore-mountain (5. März 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Mir ist dabei gerade aufgefallen, daß ich die meisten der beschriebenen Trails verkehrt herum gefahren / geschoben bin



hoffentlich nicht die DH-Strecke ...


----------



## konaspeed (9. März 2014)

"Kleine" Frühlingstour 

diese Stelle sollte wohl einigen sehr gut bekannt sein 




weiter durch den Röhrsdorfer Park




die Kroatenschlucht




in Richtung Teufelsstiege




kurz vor Reinhardtsgrimma




bald beim Schloss, der Trail ist wirklich immer wieder ne Perle 


 

das Schloss


 




unterhalb des Luchberges




und nun drauf




Trails um und über Glashütte


 










die Abendsonne genießen


 




das isses wieder, das Schloss vom Zauberpeter


----------



## CC. (9. März 2014)

Auch hier nochmal einen  für die klasse Bilder. Hast Du eigentlich einen eigenen Beleuchter für die Trails? Ist mir das letzte Mal schon aufgefallen. ..


----------



## tanztee (10. März 2014)

Schöne Bilder, @konaspeed 
Mal eine tourtechnische Frage:
Wie kommt man einigermaßen direkt, also ohne mit der Kirche ums Dorf zu fahren, von Liebstadt/Basteiaussichten in Richtung Elbtal mit ein paar schönen Feldwegen, einfachen Trails etc. 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (13. März 2014)

Angeregt durch die Touren von @konaspeed Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland und @Raumfahrer Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland hab ich mal eine Tour zwischen Liebstadt und dem "Bäderzweieck" geplant.

Motto:
*Kettenklemmer und Knie kaputt am Kuckuckstein*

Die S-Bahn bringt mich nach Heidenau Süd und dann geht es Richtung Wasserturm ...





... welchen wir hier in voller Pracht erblicken:





Leider ist es heute diesig, trotz schönsten Sonnenscheins, so dass der Ausblick übers Elbtal zu Bors- und Triebenberg kaum das Foto wert ist:





Verträumte Landstraßen und Wege führen mich via Großsedlitz, Krebs und Meusegast Richtung Wilde Kirche. Der Zimmertiger chillt am Wegesrand:





Auch ich bin über den plötzlichen Ausblick ins Gesteinsloch überrascht, wenn man an der Wilden Kirche die letzten Steinstufen überwunden hat:





Ein Trail lockt zunächst bergab, aber auf einer Wiese verliert sich die Spur. Da ich keine Lust auf Abenteuer Marke "Spargrund" habe (vgl. Raumfahrers Bericht)  , schiebe ich wieder hoch und radle zur Kanitzhöhe, welche durch Heimatfreunde reichhaltig möbliert wurde:





Dahinter ist noch eine Feuestelle, eine Gedenktafel und eine Beschreibung der Rundum-Fernsicht, zum Beispiel Richtung Hoher Schneeberg:





Tatsächlich ist in anderer Richtung zumindest der Wilisch auszumachen:





Ich verlasse diesen einladenden Ort und strebe dem Kanitztal entgegen. Es geht über den "Diebssteig" kurz unterhalb der Hangkante entlang, anschließend am Abzweig zur Sonnenbank vorbei über weitere Holzstufen in den Dürrleitengrund. 
Netter Trail, das 





Jetzt rolle ich gemütlich im Sonnenschein durch das Tal der Seidewitz, wo mich ein geologischer Aufschluß anhalten läßt. Nach meinen Recherchen ist dies Tonschiefer, welcher sich hier recht interessant aufgestellt und gefaltet hat:





Ein Schotterweg führt mich aus dem Tal heraus und über Laurich und die Autobahn querend zur Alten Poststraße, wo ich an einem Aussichtspunkt mit Bänken und einem Gedenkstein anläßlich einer Befreiungsschlacht Anno 1813 kurz verweile:





Leider hüllt sich die fernere Gegend in grauen Dunst, also geht es weiter über Herbergen in Richtung Kleine Bastei.
Am Ortsende will ich zuerst über das Franzosengrab fahren, entscheide mich dann jedoch für eine Variante ohne Gegenanstieg. Diese entpuppt sich als gedachter "Weg", also fahrbarer Untergrund am Waldrand. 

Ganz ohne Gegenanstieg geht es auch hier nicht, und da macht es bei meinen Schaltmanövern plötzlich "Krack!" und die Kette klemmt unverrückbar zwischen Speichen und größtem Ritzel 

Unter Anwendung roher Gewalt gelingt es mir dann doch, die Kette wieder flott zu machen, unter neugierigen Blicken des Runden auf der Wiese drehenden Agrikulturexperten, welcher mit Lärm und Staub eine riesige Eisenwalze über die Wiese zieht. Entspannend, so eine Mountainbiketour in ländlicher Idylle 

Schließlich erreiche ich einen Waldweg im hintersten Wiesenzipfel und gelange so nahe des Aufstieges "Weiberrutsche" zum eigentlichen Trail.





Egal welche Richtung man wählt, es sind immer einige Tragestellen dabei. Dazwischen klappert oft loser Steinschutt unter den Pneus. Die erste Basteiaussicht:





Blick von der zweiten Aussicht Richtung Liebstadt:





Der Trail schlängelt sich um Felsblöcke:





Leider wechselt der Charakter ein kurzes Stück später völlig, und unschwer rolle ich nach Liebstadt. 
Dort bin ich zunächst auf der Suche nach einem Geschäft, da ich mit halbvollen Akkus im GPS los bin und keine Ersatzakkus mit habe. 
Hier ist Frischware wohl eher nicht zu haben:





Von Eingeborenen erfahre ich von der Existenz eines geöffneten Lotto-Ladens (wen wunderts) und kann meine Energiereserven auffüllen.

Das Schloß - leider geschlossen - trohnt über der eher unbelebten Stadt:





Der Plan war nun, über weitgeschwungene Serpentinen an einen Zickzack-Weg zu gelangen und diesen abzufahren. Der ganze Hang ist jedoch von unzähligen Wegen und Treppchen durchzogen, teils gut zu fahren, teils nur laufend zu überwinden.





Da ist für die OSM-Mapper noch viel zu tun. Jedenfalls erreiche ich so eine alte, aufgelassende Fahrstraße und kurbel unter alten Straßenbäumen zur Anhöhe hinauf.





Über Göppersdorf folge ich dem gelb markierten Wanderweg, welcher sich hier auch als befahrbarer Wiesenrand erweist. Der Blick schweift zu "Roter Berg" (links) und Schärfling (rechts beginnend im Vordergrund):





Um die Wegzeichen scheint sich hier keiner mehr zu kümmern, dennoch finde ich zu diesem Trail hinab in das Bahretal.





Die Bemühungen um ein Selbstauslösefoto führen leider zu einer fetten Schramme am Knie 
Risikosportart "Extrem-Selfing" 
Nach feldmäßiger Erstbehandlung rolle ich zum Bachbett und nach Überwindung eines trockenen Seitenlaufes gibt es doch tatsächlich zivilisatorische Kunstbauten:





Das Knacksen und Knarren beim Drüberlaufen mindert die Freude etwas, aber das mulmige Gefühl angesichts der Abwesenheit des Weges bei OSM weicht etwas. 

Weiter geht es, den Wald verlassend, auf Strukturen, welche wohl von früheren Wegen künden:





Aber alles halb so wild, und zusehends wird der Wiesenweg deutlicher Sichtbar und ausgefahrener. Mitten durch ein Gehöft am Rande von Gersdorf geht es hindurch, komisch, dass da richtige Eisentore sind 
Zum Glück sind diese weit offen und ein Hofhund ist auch nicht zu sehen. Gleich beginnt auch der Gegenanstieg, wo der Jagdstein auf mich wartet. 
Blick zurück:





Zuvor ein kurzer Abstecher zu einem ehemaligen Steinbruch ...





... bevor ich mich auf die Such nach einem Zugang zum Jagdstein mache. Am unteren Rand einer wohl gesicherten Deponie geht es zunächst gut voran, aber dann schlage ich mich ins Unterholz, da staunt sogar Bambi und springt davon. Schließlich gelange ich - radlos - auf den Jagdstein hinauf:





Dann entdecke ich den "offiziellen" Weg mit Steinstufen und - wieder aufsitzend - superbreite Forstwege zur Landstraße. Selten, dass noch solche Lücken in OSM sind, aber nicht mehr lange ...

Weiter geht es Richtung Hochstein, wir kommen der Bäderlandschaft näher:





Auf dem Hochsteinplaetau ist ja richtig was los, ein wahres Felsenmeer! 
Kostprobe:





Leider sind die Aussichten fast alle zugewachsen, aber dafür gibt es unterhalb den Rektor-John-Platz:





Auch die folgende Abfahrt ist nicht zu verachten und bietet so einige "Obstacles":





An zwei Stellen winden sich die groben Stufen so eng, dass der Fuß raus muss. Ansonsten gerne wieder, doch im schwindenden Tageslicht habe ich noch das letzte Highlight vor mir. Richtung Zwiesel und dann dem Wanderweg folgend geht es dicht an der Gottleuba entlang.

Ein Hinweisschild lässt mich zunächst ratlos in der Gegend herumblicken, doch dann nach ein paar Schritten über bemoosten Fels finde ich das hier:





Ein richtiges Strudelloch hat das Wasser hier geformt! 
Dieses Naturphänomen erfordert allerdings einigen sportlichen Ehrgeiz in der Disziplin "Auf- und Abspringen vom Rad", da dieser Trail wohl doch eher was für Sohlengänger ist:





Es geht beständig hoch und runter, fahren lassen sich keine 20 m am Stück. Ist vorgemerkt für Familienausflüg , da stören einen wenigstens diese Biker nicht 

Nun habe ich genug und will zurück in die Zivilisation. Ja wie denn nun 





Jetzt geht es nur noch Richtung Pirna, wo mich der rote Shuttle nach Hause bringt. Es wird aber auch kalt, wenn die Sonne weg ist ... 

*Fazit:*

Jedes Gebiet hat eine zweite Chance verdient, das gilt zumindest für die Ecke um Bad Gottleuba - Berggießhübel. Da hat es mir heute besser gefallen als beim ersten Besuch (Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland)*.*

Nur zwischen Liebstadt und Gersdorf scheint es an Trails zu mangeln, große Teile des Bahretals sind laut Karte schlicht nicht begehbar. Der gelbe Wanderweg in diesem Gebiet ist jedenfalls auf meiner "No-bike-Liste" gelandet ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (13. März 2014)

Der Chefe auf Entdeckungstour  Ein lang ersehnter, klassisch-ausfürlicher und reichhaltig bebilderter Bericht mit flotter Hand witzig dargeboten. Treppen, Trails, harte Stufen, Malströmstrudel und wilde Felstürme...alles vorhanden. Fein!!!

Dieser ominöse Spalt hinter dem Pizzateller ist bei vielen Rädern ab Werk eingebaut und nur eine gut geölte Kette rutscht dahinter 
Wenn man im Hochsommer nach sechs Stunden Fahrt schon zwei Stunden ohne Wasser unterwegs ist und am (wiedermal erhofften letzten) Anstieg vor dem erhofften Brunnen die Kette vom Hinterrad eingesogen wird, ist es ziemlich Essig mit der guten Laune. Hab mir damals meine Finger beim Versuch ruiniert, das glitschige Teil wieder rauszupopeln und hab mir auch mittels falschem Werkzeug ein paar Speichen verbogen. Hab schon gedacht, ich muß da sterben, aber der letzte Kabelbinder aus dem Notfalltäschchen hats dann lösen können. Hoffe, daß es bei Dir besser gegangen ist. Seitdem achte ich penibel auf einen richtigen Sitz und Druck des Schnellspanners (war die Ursache) und die richtige Einstellung der A-Schraube.
Das eingeschlagene Knie ist natürlich der Eitelkeit geschuldet und damit in der Gesamtrechnung mit drin. Aber Danke Dir trotzdem für den erhöhten Einsatz und gute Besserung 
Viele Grüße,
CC.


----------



## baerzold (13. März 2014)

He @tanztee,
Danke für den tollen Bericht, und Hut ab vor dieser Runde 
Da sind doch einige Kilometer und vor allem Höhenmeter zuammengekommen?

Ja der Kniemordente Trail vom Schärfling ins Bahretal rockt. Die steile kommt aber immer auf Bildern nicht so rüber. Ich bin den bis jetzt aber immer nur hoch( schiebend).





dafür lohnt die Aussicht





Der kleine Trail in Zwiesel nennt sich Forellensteig. Hab ich auch schon mal probiert. Bin dort aber übern Lenker runter.Is wirklich nichts fürs Bike.

Ich kann nur sagen

MfG Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (13. März 2014)

baerzold schrieb:


> He @tanztee,
> Da sind doch einige Kilometer und vor allem Höhenmeter zuammengekommen?


Meine GPS-Rohdaten sagen was von 49 km und ca. 1500 Höhenmeter hoch und wieder runter. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: gemütlich 
Beim Planen war natürlich der Appetit wieder größer als der Hunger, aber egal ... ist ja nur ne Planung ... der gekappte Rest wird dann mal anderweitig in eine Tour eingebaut.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (14. März 2014)

@ *tanztee*
Feines Ründchen haste da wieder gemacht und irgendwie scheint das Folgende sehr chronisch bei dir zu sein 


> da ich mit halbvollen Akkus im GPS los bin und keine Ersatzakkus mit habe


 
Auf den Bildern deines letzten Berichtes durften wir einen Blick auf deine strammen Waden erhaschen. Diesmal bist du gar schon im Shirt unterwegens gewesen.
Liebes Chefchen ! Wir haben Mitte März, wie wenig willst du denn im Sommer anziehen ???
Aber das unterscheidet uns eben.
Ich friere mir frühs gegen 6se bei minus 3°C in Bad Schandau den Arsch ab (SO/9.03.) und düse mit puderrotem, überhitzten Gesicht gegen Mittag bei + 14°C den Elberadweg zurück. Da ich ein braver Ehemann bin, sitze ich pünktlich gegen halbumeins am gedeckten Tisch.
Erneut bemerke ich, dass andere zu dieser Zeit erst aus der Hüfte kommen ...ztzt.

Feine in geregelter Regelmäßigkeit erscheinende Berichte von dir 
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## AstramanSI (16. März 2014)

> Meine GPS-Rohdaten sagen was von 49 km und ca. 1500 Höhenmeter hoch und wieder runter.


Wo bekomme ich die Her? klingt erst ma ganz schön Cool.....
Irgendwie Schaffe ich es in Der Woche max bis Maxen. Mann muss aber auch sagen das mein Bike im moment ein Checker Pig Hardtail ist.
gestern war ich mit meiner Freundin bei Wind und Hagelschauer nur mal in Röhrsdorf und im Röhrsdorfer Park und ab Burgstädter Linde über den Trail wieder Heim.

Gruß aus Leuben


----------



## tanztee (16. März 2014)

AstramanSI schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich die Her? klingt erst ma ganz schön Cool.....


Das ist der Tracklog aus meinem GPS-Gerät. Da technisch bedingt die Höhenmessung bei GPS nicht so genau ist, kann man die gemessenen Höhendaten mit quasi "offiziellen" Höhendaten aus einem digitalen Höhenmodell ersetzen. Da fehlen allerdings manchmal kleinere Einschnitte usw. Sprich - genau ist es nie, man kann seine Tourdaten allenfalls gleichmäßig "ungenau" machen 
Ansonsten sind die Angaben dann aus QLandkarteGT entnommen.

BTW, das eine Rad ist ja "rigid" (ohne Federgabel) 
Das ist ja mal richtig Oldscool 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## AstramanSI (16. März 2014)

Na wie dir Vielleicht Aufgefallen sein sollte prangt an Meiner "Stadthure"  ja auch ein Oregon.
Im Sommer hat mein Rad auch nicht solche Reifen. die sind jetzt nur durch den Winter dran gekommen.
Warte gerade wie ein Blöder auf mein Neues Spielzeug.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## konaspeed (16. März 2014)

Kleiner Sonntagsausflug auf den Spuren von Schöngeistern...

durch den Liebethaler Grund...






 

 

anschließend Hohe Brücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (17. März 2014)

*Hallo Biker !*

Glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass es am gestrigen Nachmittag bei uns geschüttet hat, wie aus Kannen. Der konaspeed hat es doch tatsächlich gewagt und ist auf den Spuren eines großen Musikers gewandelt...
Hattest du nen Schirm dabei oder nen Ganz-Körper-Kondom 
Mit aktuellen Berichten tue ich mich im Moment ein bisschen schwer, vielleicht weil bei mir, ähnlich wie bei  tanztee vor einem Jahr, die Zeit im Moment ganz schön knapp ist. Aber die Sonne geht auch noch nicht so früh auf, da kann ich erst spät los und da fehlt eben die Zeit dann.
-----------------
Hoffe, alle haben ihren Jahresurlaub schon gebucht. In Vorausschau auf tolle Erlebnisse und anschließende Berichte hier im Fred, will ich mal ein klein wenig Fernweh aufkommen lassen und hole mal noch ne Tour aus meinen Zillertal-Ferien vom letzten Jahr hervor...

*Eine Panoramatour am Isskogel (2263 m), die Besteigung des Kreuzjoch (2558 m) und die Frage: Was ist eigentlich ein Singletrail ?*
*Teil 1
*
Eigentlich war so eine Ganztagestour mit dem Exillanten CC. geplant, denn der hat in Bayern ne zweite Heimat gefunden, wollte mit der Bimmelbahn anreisen aber leider kam bei ihm ein Unfall dazwischen und ich hoffe doch, dass mittlerweile die ganzen Nachwirkungen davon verschwunden sind ?!

Wie von mir gewohnt, war die Sonne noch hinter den Bergen, als ich meine Runde in Gmünd, im Gerlostal (einem Seitental des Zillertales)begann. Zarte Strahlen drangen am Ende der ersten Stunde hinter diesen hervor...





und tauchten bald die Bergesspitzen in herrliches Licht.





Wie mir im Vorfeld CC. schon angekündigt hatte, verläuft der überwiegende Teil der ausgewiesenen MTB-Wege im als "MTB-Paradies" gepriesenen Zillertal auf breiten Forststraßen. Was für die Auffahrt noch ganz nützlich, ist für die Abfahrt beim überwiegenden Teil der MTBler verpönt und langweilig. Obwohl´s mir nie um die Downhills geht -aus dem Alter bin ich raus- , stimme ich da natürlich zu, aber am Ende hatte ich dann doch einen ganz brauchbaren Trail gefunden, aber dazu später, denn vorher will ich euch diesen gut gewachsenen Weihnachtsbaum nicht vorenthalten, der mir nach den ganzen Diskussionen um die hässliche Striezeltanne des Dresdner-Weihnachtsmarktes sofort ins Auge sprang:





Ich habe natürlich gleich mal Biwak gemacht, was Kleines zu mir genommen und die Aussicht genossen:






Auf Endlos-Serpentinen schraube ich mich nach oben, allein das Panorama wird nach jeder Kehre schöner.
Nahendes Gebimmel zeiht mir schon bald die erste Herausforderung des Tages ...









Als ich der Herde Mutschekuhs ansichtig werde, beschäftigen mich sofort zwei Gedanken:
1 - du musst da jetzt irgendwie vorbei ...
2 - und die alljährlichen Schlagzeilen wie "Wanderer in Österrich durch Kuh ums Leben gekommen"
Ich mache erst mal Fotoshooting und bewege mich kurze Zeit später auf einen kernigen, laut  "Heeh" und "Hopp" rufenden Alm-Peter zu, den ich in ein kurzes Gespräch verwickle und der mich dann auch beruhigt, es wird schon gehen und es wären friedliche Viecher...
An muuhenden Tieren, die unablässig dampfende Haufen fallen lassen, bewege ich mich vorbei, die letzten Meter, dem ersten Tagesziel entgegen.










Hier oben tobt im Winter der Bär...





...und auch hier auf den "Isskogel" werden in ca. 2 Stunden die Massen pilgern.
Wieder mal bin ich der erste und stolz auf das bereits Geschaffte. Ich trage mich ins Gipfelbuch ein und mache ein 2tes spartanisches Frühstück.



 




Wegen der endlos langen Seiten hier im Fred, gibt´s den -firlie- Bericht wie immer in mehreren Teilen ...


----------



## firlie (17. März 2014)

*Eine Panoramatour am Isskogel (2263 m), die Besteigung des Kreuzjoch (2558 m) und die Frage: was ist eigentlich ein Singletrail ?*
*Teil 2
*
So, jetzt bin ich überfragt. Hatte ich keine Münze, konnte ich nicht richtig "smilen" oder warum habe ich diese Angebot nicht genutzt?






Na egal. Ich habe meine Erinnerungsbilder mit eigenem Handwerkszeug geknipst und mache mich nach einem halbstündigen Päuschen auf den weiteren Weg, der mich an einem klaren, kalten See und an der "Wilden Krimml Alm" vorbei führt. An letzterer mache ich natürlich nicht halt, denn ich bin ordentlich gestärkt. Ich rolle also ruhig auf schönem Wege dahin ....








... und plötzlich ist sie da, die Steigung, die den -firlie- aus den Eisen zwingt.






Aber das sollte nur ein Vorgeschmack sein.
Eigentlich ist die offizielle, im Netz und in Prospekten beworbene "Panoramatour" an der "Krimml Alm" zu Ende und das nicht ohne Grund, denn an feines Weiterrollen ist nur auf den ersten Metern zu denken und während ich so am Schieben bin, tut sich hinter großem Felsgestein die wahre Herausforderung des Tages offenbaren.
Meine Herren (und Damen ?) ihr könnt schmunzeln oder nicht. Auf den Fotos wird man die wahre -brutale- Wirklichkeit niemals rüberbringen können, aber das, was sich vor mir auftut sind über 50 % Steigung an einem aus Geröll bestehenden Hang. Und wenn ich auch an mancher Abfahrt kneife und lieber schiebe, so lasse ich hier den ganzen Kerl raushängen und schleppe mein Bike da hoch (und rutsche eine Stunde später auf dem Bike wieder herunter!).



 







Das, was manche jetzt denken: "Du Idiot, warum tust du dir das an ? ", ja das frage ich mich bei dieser Aktion mehrfach, aber bucht es ganz einfach unter "den Schweinehund besiegen" oder so.
Es muss ja keiner nachmachen !
Irgendwann bin ich dann oben -fast-
Ich knalle mich erst mal in den Sand und halte Ausschau.






Das letzte Stück bis zum höchsten Tagesziel laufe ich dann doch. Zu rutschig der Fels, zu fertig der -firlie-









Aber es sind nur wenige hundert Meter und dann bin ich für die nächste Viertelstunde der glücklichste Mensch oberhalb des Zillertales.
Hier oben hat es fast 20 °C und es ist windstill. Das ist so selten wie...





Ich vertiefe mich erneut in ein Gipfelbuch, genieße das für einen Hügelländer traumhafte Panorama und eben, ich bin happy  !








Es ist jetzt gegen 11e und ich habe noch einen Großteil meines geplanten Weges vor mir. Bei der Gewaltaktion nach oben habe ich natürlich tüchtig Körner gelassen und der anschließende Downhill über das "gefällige Geröllfeld" macht nicht wirklich Spaß.
Irgendwie sage ich mir jetzt, "Mensch du hast Urlaub" und schmeiße mich nach der Abfahrt erneut ins Gras, genieße erquickendes kaltes Gebirgswasser (jaaaa CC. (!) hier oben kann man es trinken, da ist nichts konterminiert  ) und lass das Leben, Leben sein !









So, den 3ten Teil muss ich später bringen, da reicht jetzt die Zeit nicht mehr.
Für alle Interessierten, habt Geduld !
Wir haben noch die Frage nach dem Singletrail zu klären und einen richtigen, aber unflowigen - weil verblockt, den gab´s am Ende der Tour dann doch noch !
Es grüßt
-firlie


----------



## konaspeed (17. März 2014)

Bravo...


----------



## CC. (17. März 2014)

Der firlie spielt mit dem Fernweh und der Geduld der Leser ...tztztz...
Schöne Bilder aus einer schönen Jahreszeit. Aber es wird langsam wieder. Wo geht's dieses Jahr hin?

Und Danke der Nachfrage. Außer einer Narbe,  gelegentlichen Schmerzen in unpassenden Momenten und traumatischen Begebenheiten bei der Schadensabwicklung hab ich den Unfall gut verkraftet


----------



## firlie (18. März 2014)

*Eine Panoramatour am Isskogel (2263 m), die Besteigung des Kreuzjoch (2558 m) und die Frage: was ist eigentlich ein Singletrail ?
Teil 3
*
Ja, wenn man so erschöpft im Grase liegt, nen Halm zwischen den Zähnen, die Mutschekuhglöckchen bimmeln mal hier mal da, die Augen fallen einem langsam zu ....
Das könnte Urlaub sein !!!
Aber weiter geht´s nun und obwohl die meisten Höhenmeter bezwungen sind, steht mir ein ständiges auf und ab bevor.
Am Isskogel, dem ersten bezwungenen Berg des Tages, ist mittlerweile auch der Pilgerstrom der Bergbahntouristen angekommen. Aber ich will nicht lästern und von oben herab schauen, denn 2 Tage später werde ich mit meiner Familie das gleiche tun.






Wenig unterhalb des Berggipfels erblicke ich das erste offizielle Schild der ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecke, der sogenannten "Panoramatour" Und siehe da, dieses kündet von einem feinen 1km langen "Singletrail".
*Und hier stellte sich mir dann die Frage, wo biste überhaupt und was bedeutet in Austria das Wort Singletrail ???*
Wie man sehen kann, ist in der Mitte des 3 Meter breiten Weges zwar eine Spur gezogen, aber dieses Ding, den nach Downhill lechzenden MTBlern als Singletrail zu verkaufen, das halte ich dann doch für übertrieben !






Aber genug mit mosern.
Ich lass es 1000 Meter ordentlich krachen und genieße danach auf etlichen Kilometern ein atemberaubendes Panorama.









Der Weg selber zieht sich direkt am Berg entlang und ist natürlich reiner Wirtschaftsweg.
Durch das erwähnte auf und ab aber stellenweise fein zu fahren.



 




Die Sonne brennt seit Tagen heiß und ich muss hier nicht erwähnen, dass man bei ordentlichem Speed eine feine Staubwolke hinter sich her zieht.
Immer wieder halte ich an und ergöze mich an feinen Ausblicken...



 

 




...hin und wieder gibt´s ne kleine Abkühlung...






...die mir aber bald nicht mehr zureicht.
Wie die meisten Austria-Touristen unterschätze ich wieder mal die UV-Strahlung in diesen Höhen.
Unter dem Helm habe ich zwar ein Tüchlein auf meinem fast kahlen Haupte, aber die Waden, die ich eigentlich im Schatten glaubte, fangen schon an zu brennen. Am Abend wird mein Frauchen einen leichten Sonnenbrand diagnostizieren. Eingeschmiert habe ich mich wohl, aber durch die ganze Schinderei und Schwitzerei ist eben nicht mehr viel davon übrig.
Meine Wasservorräte sind nun auch bald aufgebraucht und so beschließe ich in der "Kreuzwiesenalm" ein kühles Getränk zu mir zu nehmen.
Mit meinem Hardtail komme ich mir vor wie ein Aussätziger, denn Fullys in allen Formen und Farben zieren bereits die Wand der Almhütte.
Aber schei...drauf, ich lasse es mir bei 2 x 0,4 Litern "Radlergesöff" für fast 8,- € erst mal gut gehen.






Meine Route hatte ich mir im Vorfeld zwar gut ausgearbeitet und auf dem Navi gespeichert, aber alles ist anders gekommen, als es  geplant war. Den "Isskogel" wollte ich eigentlich zum Schluss bezwingen, bin aber mittlerweile froh, es gleich am Anfang gemacht zu haben. Den ganzen Weg zurück (wie geplant) will ich nun auch wieder nicht. Also was tun ?
Ich stürze mich also ins Tal, in der Hoffnung, dass da schon irgendein Wegelein den Weg ins Hotel weisen wird.
Aber Pustekuchen.
Auf dem Navi und auf der Karte sieht´s gar lustig aus und ich denke die 2 oder 3 Kartenzentimeter schaffste  doch mit Links ...
Am Ende sind`s noch mal viele Höhenmeter, die ich wieder nach oben muss, aber irgendwann erreiche ich das mir auserkorene Ziel bei dem auf der Karte eine gestrichelte Linie beginnt.






Hier liegen sie also versteckt die wahren "Singletrails" !!!
Leider sind DIE -HEUTE- nicht mehr unbedingt -firlies- Krageweite.
Erschöpft, verschwitzt und hungrig holpere ich die ersten Meter und stelle schon bald fest, das gibt jetzt keinen richtigen Spaß mehr.
Ein Trail, technisch anspruchsvoll, verblockt, serpentinig und stellenweise mit einem Sau-Gefälle - durchaus fahrbar - und die halbe Strecke gelingt mir das auch recht und schlecht, doch ich bin froh, als das Wegelein sein Ende ankündigt.







 

 

 








Als ich dann unten am Gerlosbach ankomme erwartet mich auf der anderen Seite des Baches erneut ein feiner Pfad, den ich allerdings wieder nach oben muss.
Allein, so schlimm ist es jetzt nicht mehr.
Autolärm zeugt von einer nahen Straße, die mich auf den letzten Kilometern zurück ins Hotel führt.
Dort angekommen, habe ich erst mal die Schn...voll, vom Biken. Meine -mal für irgendwann- geplante "Transalp" stecke ich ganz weit nach hinten und stürze mich erst mal in den Pool...

Ach so, mein Navi erzählte mir etwas von 56 Kilometern und 2700 Höhenmetern.
Das ist für den Heimatkundler -firlie- schon ganz beachtlich  !

---------------------------
So, dann auf eine Neues in diesem Jahr !
Die Alpen rufen !





Schluß
-firlie-


----------



## konaspeed (18. März 2014)

Grandios!


----------



## ore-mountain (19. März 2014)

Gerlos rules ... geiles Skigebiet!

Die Berge hab ich im Januar erst in weiß gesehen


----------



## CC. (19. März 2014)

Absolut grandios! Jetzt grämt's mich im Nachhinein noch sehr, daß ich nicht dabei sein konnte.
Hatte gehofft, daß hier die Spezialisten sich um firlies Frage nach der Definition des Singletrails mal äußern. Wobei... es eigentlich nix zu sagen gibt, wenn man sich das Bild vom breiten Weg anschaut. Aber die Österreicher sind bekannt für ihre recht seltsame Einstellung gegenüber Nicht-Wanderern und gar solchen mit Rädern. Da wird gerne alles zugesperrt, Alternativen werden dann vollmundig als MTB-Areal ausgewiesen - siehe die Touristik-Webseiten rund ums Zillertal. Das treibt dann auch solche Blüten, wie einen "Singletrail" mit zwei parallenen Fahrspuren in Überbreite.



			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Navi und auf der Karte sieht´s gar lustig aus und ich denke die 2 oder 3 Kartenzentimeter schaffste doch mit Links ...


Oha, das kann ins Auge gehen. Aber Du hast das ja noch richtig gut gemeistert. Und bei den angegebenen Werten kann man auch mal zart gerötete Wadeln haben. Die Bilder von dem Trail im Wald machen mich ganz wild...weil... das sieht richtig toll aus... und fahrbar 
Das Panorama ist toll eingefangen. Und wenn ich die Blümchenwiesen sehe, wird mir ganz warm ums Herz. Der Heimatkundler war da in seinem Element.
Und um es mal mit dem Postillon zu sagen:
+++Alpinismus: Flachlandtiroler leidet an Bergsucht+++


----------



## ore-mountain (20. März 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Aber die Österreicher sind bekannt für ihre recht seltsame Einstellung gegenüber Nicht-Wanderern und gar solchen mit Rädern. Da wird gerne alles zugesperrt, Alternativen werden dann vollmundig als MTB-Areal ausgewiesen - siehe die Touristik-Webseiten rund ums Zillertal.



Ja da muss ich dir zustimmen! Am Penken bei Mairhofen ist das der Fall. Man hat zum einen zwei aufeinander folgende Biketrails (Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt) ohne jegliche offizielle Alternative. Wem der Höllenritt zu anspruchsvoll ist, hat ab halber Höhe Pech. Alle anderen Trails vom Penken, die alle samt richtig Laune machen, sind offiziell für Radfahrer gesperrt. Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter 
Für 24 € die Tagekarte trotzdem immer lohnenswert!


----------



## firlie (20. März 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, daß hier die Spezialisten sich um firlies Frage nach der Definition des Singletrails mal äußern.  +++



Die Frage nach dem Single Trail sollte natürlich ein kleiner Anstoß für die Community sein, aber leider tote Hose hier im Fred  !
Immerhin gibt´s bei jeder Menge Clicks immer 4 oder 5 Leute, die sich mal äußern oder zumindest "liken", das rechtfertigt dann die ganze Arbeit schon irgendwie .
@ CC. !
Das du den Trail supergeil findest, war mir natürlich klar !
Aber nach alle den Höhenmetern, der Schinderei den Geröllhang hoch...und 30 °C im Schatten in 1500 Metern Höhe ... würde da nicht auch bei dir die Konzentration nachlassen und gerade so ein verblocktes Ding, das kommt auf den Bildern wieder mal nicht rüber ...
Na egal, es war trotzdem schön!
Habe gerade gemerkt dass ich das serpentinige Foto gar vergessen hatte ...(Sorry für das "nicht viel erkennen können", aber auch meine Knipse war zu der Zeit schon lahm ...)





@ ore-mountain

[QUOTE(Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt)][/QUOTE]

Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen!
Die beiden Sachen standen auch zur Disposition. Aber nur mit der Bahn hochgondeln um dann runterzujuchteln, noch dazu mit Hardtails ...das ist dann doch nicht unsere bzw. meine Kragenweite  .



> Trails vom Penken, die alle samt richtig Laune machen, sind offiziell für Radfahrer gesperrt



Leider nicht nur da.
Hatte ja schon 2...3 Sachen hier im Tourenfred vom Gerlosurlaub gebracht und das erste was mir am ersten Tage auffiel, waren die vielen Verbotsschilder für die MTBler....Schade,Schade...

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (21. März 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Single Trail sollte natürlich ein kleiner Anstoß für die Community sein, aber leider tote Hose hier im Fred  !



Hallo @firlie, schöner Bericht! Der Singletrail auf dem einen Foto erinnert mich mit Schrecken und Grausen an meine Wieselsteintour, an den übelst verwurzelten Flößersteig.



firlie schrieb:


>



Da würde ich auch nur mit frischen Kräften runterwollen ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Stumpi83 (25. März 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ja da muss ich dir zustimmen! Am Penken bei Mairhofen ist das der Fall. Man hat zum einen zwei aufeinander folgende Biketrails (Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt) ohne jegliche offizielle Alternative. Wem der Höllenritt zu anspruchsvoll ist, hat ab halber Höhe Pech. Alle anderen Trails vom Penken, die alle samt richtig Laune machen, sind offiziell für Radfahrer gesperrt. Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter
> Für 24 € die Tagekarte trotzdem immer lohnenswert!


 
Ja, in Mayrhofen waren wir auch schon das ein oder andere mal und die Traillandschaft dort ist echt schön - aber leider war sie damals schon semi-legal und mittlerweile hat sich da noch einiges verschlimmert..

Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt sind schon ganz witzig, aber da ist teilweise schon ein größeres Fahrvermögen gefragt..

Ein Trail, der immer wieder der Hammer war, war der "Moorlehrpfad" - oder auch der "Adlersteig"..

Da, man dort aber wie gesagt, nicht mehr erwünscht ist, fahren wir dort nicht mehr hin..


----------



## ore-mountain (25. März 2014)

Stumpi83 schrieb:


> Ein Trail, der immer wieder der Hammer war, war der "Moorlehrpfad" - oder auch der "Adlersteig"..
> 
> Da, man dort aber wie gesagt, nicht mehr erwünscht ist, fahren wir dort nicht mehr hin..



Wie die anderen Trails alle heißen, weiß ich jetzt garnet ... sind alle schön. Manche muss man aber auch kennen bzw. wissen wo sie losgehen.
Solange ich dort noch ne Tageskarte bekomme fahr ich dort auch nochmal hin 

Zur Not einfach über den Gerlospass drüber und zum Wildkogel! Dort wird man als Freeride-/Endurofahrer herzlich aufgenommen.
Und dort ist das Befahren aller Trails erlaubt. Steht auch ganz groß an der Bergstation


----------



## ore-mountain (25. März 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen!
> Die beiden Sachen standen auch zur Disposition. Aber nur mit der Bahn hochgondeln um dann runterzujuchteln, noch dazu mit Hardtails ...das ist dann doch nicht unsere bzw. meine Kragenweite  .
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Hardtail ist das etwas sportlicher 
Höllenritt ist etwas technischer, etwa S2 mit maximal S3-Stellen. Der Name ist aber etwas übertriebern ...


----------



## konaspeed (30. März 2014)

Frühling auf dem Lederberg



 

 

 

Handtuch breite Trails mit alpinem Flair


 

 

Ja, es geht an manchen Stellen steil bergab

 

 

 

Abkürzung nach Liebstadt


 

und wieder das Schloss vom Zauberpeter


----------



## baerzold (31. März 2014)

konaspeed schrieb:


> Frühling auf dem Lederberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Wald siehts zur Zeit aber mehr nach Herbst aus. Da ja durch den fehlenden Schee nichts verrottet ist.;-)
PS.: Wie immer klasse Bilder.


----------



## firlie (31. März 2014)

@ konaspeed
Mensch bei dir gibt´s immer diese saftigen-super-Trails !
Lässt du dich einfliegen, gibt´s da nen Aufzug auf den Berg oder steckt gar der "ZauberPeter" dahinter.
Den erwähnst du mir recht häufig !
Alles in Allem: Fein  
Grüße
-firlie-

PS: wann kriegen wir mal ein Bild von einem abgekämpften Konaspeed ?


----------



## baerzold (1. April 2014)

Am Samstag noch eine Tour über die Uhrenstadt Glashütte gemacht.
Noch mal die Uhr richtig gestellt, vor der Zeitumstellung 

Neue Wege in den Trebnitzgrund erkundet.
Anfangs fuhr es sich sehr schön, dann endete es aber in enormen Wildwuchs und viele umgestürzte Bäume 








Nach vielen Feldwegkilometern fand ich dann diese Aussicht
die Teufelskanzel bei Glashütte





Weiter gings richtung Eselstiege













Auch bei Glashütte gibts eine Bastei ( Das werden ja immer mehr)






Kurzer Stopp in Glashütte








Dann gings weiter Richtung Ditterdorf und Dittershöhe
Erst eine schönen Trail entlang in ein kleines Tal, welcher dann in einen mörder steilen Rumpelweg endete.








Da half nur schieben


Zum schluss noch über die Dittershöhe und dann weiter über Barths Hufe richtung Liebstadt














Die Sonne ging dann auch schon unter und ich war auch ganz schön platt nach 40 Kilometern mit einigen steilen Rampen.






Schön wars aber 

MfG Pierre


----------



## konaspeed (1. April 2014)

Feine Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (2. April 2014)

PILZ! Du musst oberhalb von Glashütte zum Pilz und dort runter! Allerfeinster DH!
Schöne Tour übrigens.

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## baerzold (2. April 2014)

@tanztee: ja den Pilz hatte ich eigentlich auch mit eingeplant, hatte mich dann aber verfrannst und stand dann auf einmal in Glashütte.
Dank Konaspeeds Tipp den Ochsenkopf noch mitzunehmen will ich noch mal da hin und werde den "Pilz" mit einbauen.

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie gefallen mir technisch trailige Abfahrten immer mehr.

MfG Pierre


----------



## baerzold (9. April 2014)

Angeregt durch die Tipps von konaspeed und tanztee bin ich am Montag noch mal Los in Richtung Glashütte.
*Mich reizten die Abfahrten vom Ochsenkopf und vom Pilz.* 

Los ging es über Lichtenberg (bei Börnersdorf) ins Seidewitztal.








Ein schöner Trail welcher aber wieder in vom Forst zerstörte Wege endete 





Weiter gings Richtung Döbra und den Trebnitzgrund








Im Trebnitzgrund dann Richtung Dittersdorf einem schönem Weg gefolgt, welcher dann "Irgendwo im Nirgendwo" endete








Open Street Map zeigte aber das oberhalb des Wiesenhanges der Weg weiter geht. Also mit 180er puls dort hoch geschoben

Ein Stück weiter musste erst mal ne kleine Rast her, um mich mit Bananen zu stärken.








Dann weiter durchs Kohlbachtal zum Ochsenkopf








Und über den Eselsteig zum Pilz









Die Trails von Ochsenkopf und Pilz waren, wobei der Trail vom Pilz schon recht tricky ist.

So das Tagesziel war erreicht und es ging schnurstracks per Asphalt nach Hause, da die Familie schon mit dem Abendbrot wartete.

MfG Pierre


----------



## CC. (9. April 2014)

Fein! Hatte schon auf den Bericht zu den 29er  Bildern gewartet. Scheint ja eine tolle Ecke zu sein


----------



## mathijsen (9. April 2014)

Wow, die letzten Seiten nur Bilder von geilen Trails in einem Gebiet, in dem ich mich (noch) gar nicht auskenne. Hättet ihr (entsprechende Leute fühlen sich jetzt hoffentlich angesprochen) vielleicht die GPS-Tracks für diese tollen Trail-Touren rund um Glashütte oder könntet auf GPSies &/oder Co. das zusammenklicken? Wäre supi


----------



## firlie (9. April 2014)

Der Chef hat sich wieder mal DÜNNE gemacht und der baerzold schmeißt den ganzen Laden hier.
Letzteres ist klasse 
@ CC. wäre das nicht a Radl für dich (vom baerzold das)?
Komme doch mal wieder in die Heimat, da hat´s nen Haufen Radläden und die liefern auch schon vor dem Wonnemonat Mai die Ware aus 
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (9. April 2014)

Ja, das ist ein feines Radel, was er da hat. War eines der Ersten, was ich probegefahren bin. Ich will aber....mehr.... 
Damit ich dann auch so tolle Trails fahren kann.


----------



## baerzold (9. April 2014)

@all: Danke für die Blumen 

Ja ich hab das Rad jetzt seit einem Jahr, und bin damit so ziemlich zufrieden. Geht gut Bergab und ist ein Top Tourer. Bis auf die orginalen Reifen die ich nach gefühlten 100 Platten nun endlich gegen Conti MK 2 Protection gewechselt habe. (Nun bleibt die Luft entlich drin).
Ich hab aber keinen Vergleich zu anderen Rädern, da ich vorher nur mit dem Renner auf der Straße unterwegs war.

@CC. Zitat:-Ich will aber....mehr.... :- /  So langsam, muss ich zugeben könnten es auch für mich etwas mehr an Federweg sein. Mir sagt ja
		zur Zeit das Cube Stereo 140 super hpc zu. Aber der Preis. Da streikt mein Finanzminister. Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem.

@mathijsen. Ich versuch mal die Woche noch meine Smartphoneaufzeichnungen irgendwie hier rein zu bringen. 

MfG Pierre


----------



## konaspeed (9. April 2014)

Bei mir braut sich was zusammen... ich sag nur 150mm am Heck... 
Tolle Tour baerzold, kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Aber die Abfahrt ins Seidewitztal sieht schon ziemlich böse aus. Da sag mal einer MTBs verursachen Bodenerosion...


----------



## CC. (10. April 2014)

Uh, Vorsprung durch Federweg! Jetzt kommen die ganzen feuchten Träume 
Zumindest könnte ich dann solche Treppen fahren, wie auf den Bildern vom Cheffe..
Wenn sich das  durchsetzt, gibts zum Saisonende Berichte über die Befahrung der Lilienstein Westkante....


----------



## tanztee (10. April 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Wow, die letzten Seiten nur Bilder von geilen Trails in einem Gebiet, in dem ich mich (noch) gar nicht auskenne. Hättet ihr (entsprechende Leute fühlen sich jetzt hoffentlich angesprochen) vielleicht die GPS-Tracks für diese tollen Trail-Touren rund um Glashütte oder könntet auf GPSies &/oder Co. das zusammenklicken? Wäre supi



Zum Anfang mal das hier:
Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland
Falls Du immer noch auf dem Schlauch stehst, schreib eine PN 

@baerzold tolle Tour und schöner Bericht 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (14. April 2014)

Ha !
Jetzt ist es Montag gegen 10ne, draußen jagt ein Hagelschauer den nächsten und ich sitze im warmen Büro und lasse die tolle Tour von gestern Revue passieren. Wen´s interessiert der soll mich begleiten, bei einem Bericht in 2 oder 3 Teilen indem verkündet wird:

*Wie dem "Alten Sachsen" Kulturelles, Heimatkundliches und Trailiges in "firlie-Country" und "Elbsandsteinien" geboten wird, wie er sich in die Venus vom Dittersbacher Park verliebte und wie der -firlie- (fast) die erste 100ter Tour bestritten hat!
Teil 1
*
Tourvorschläge und Wünsche hatten wir im Vorfeld eigentlich genug, haben uns letztlich aber ganz schnell auf den einen, ultimativen, zusammengetackerten Track geeinigt, den ich demnächst auf gpsies laden werde.
Der AlterSachse hatte verständlichererweise ein bisschen die Schnauze voll von "immer nur im Zittauer" und so sind wir am gestrigen Sonntag von Dittersbach das Wesenitztal hinunter, an der Elbe lang bis Prossen, hinauf zum Adamsberg bei Altendorf, hinunter ins Schwarzbachtal, über Hohnstein Richtung -firlie-County zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Eine kräftige Runde um die 70 km. Letzteres muss ich erst noch auswerten und den aufgezeichneten Track ein wenig bereinigen.
Sollten die jungen Heißsporne beim Thema "Sächsische Schweiz" neuerlich in Panik verfallen, was das Wegerecht und die Bikerei betrifft, so sage ich erst mal nur: "ruhig Blut Jungs!". Es sollte alles legal sein, was wir da befahren haben, aber natürlich lasse ich mich begründet belehren  !

Wie auf jeder geplanten Tour bibbert man natürlich immer, wie das Wetter werden wird. Am Samstagabend sah´s auf verschiedenen Wetter-Portalen gar nicht gut aus und um mal wieder ein wenig Diskussionsstoff zu liefern: Wo fragt ihr die Wetterdaten im Netz ab ?
Ich will nicht lange drum herum reden, in der Nacht hatte es noch tüchtig geschauert und als der "Sachse" in Zittau in sein Auto stieg, gab´s dort auch kräftigen Regen.
Aber wenn "Engel reisen" oder so...Wir hatten, obwohl es sich nach Mittag zuzog einen wunderschönen Tag 

Start war in "Dittersbach" und da´s ja unmittelbar vor meiner Haustüre liegt, bin ich auch gleich mit dem Radl angereist. Ein Schutzblech für die Dreckbatzen, die mir ständig um die Ohren fliegen, war nach der regnerischen Nacht von Nöten, also wundert euch nicht.
Wer schon einmal beim "Dittersbacher Marscht" war oder in der Gegend herumgegondelt ist wird sie kennen, die wunderschöne Dame, die seit einigen Jahren ihren Platz in einer Nische an der Wesenitz gefunden hat. Der "Alte Sachse", ich hatte es ja schon erwähnt, war natürlich gleich hin und weg und es wurden -einseitig- vorsichtig Zärtlichkeiten geschenkt !





Trailig ging´s die Wesenitz hinab, ich war ständig damit beschäftigt nach links und rechts zu weisen um meiner Begleitung die wunderbaren Kulturgüter und Naturschönheiten meiner Heimat zu zeigen. Auf folgendem Bild seht ihr die "Wasserkraftanlage im Niezelgrund", das Bild dürfte für sich sprechen und ich bin öfters hier, obwohl dieser Teil eigentlich schon zu konaspeed `s Gebiet gehört.






Und von der "Lohmener Klamm" bis hinunter nach "Jessen" jagt dann ein Höhepunkt den nächsten. Bilderfreaks wie ich können hier Stunden verbringen ...















Schnell ist man unten in Pirna, über eine paar Straßen geht´s auf den "Burglehnweg", wo sich ein herrlicher Blick auf die Stadt, das Schloß und den "Cottaer Spitzberg" (nicht auf dem Bild !) bietet.






Wie immer, war natürlich ein gewisser Straßenanteil nicht zu vermeiden, der sich dann und wann auch "hochprozentig" gestaltete.






Aber wer sich schindet, darf auch von einem flotten "Downhill" kosten...






...der zwar am Anfang durch eine nasse Wiese verlief, wenig später aber trailig und gar technisch wurde !










Auf dem sogenannten "Wehlener Steinbruchpfad" gibt´s allerlei über die schwere Plackerei eines Steinbrechers zu entdecken und so war das ständige Anhalten vorprogrammiert. Hier zu sehen, die "Alte Steinbrecherschmiede".






Ich hatte diesen Pfad schon mehrfach unter die Räder genommen, war aber bei der Planung hin und her gerissen, ob ich dem "Alten Sachsen" die steile Treppe im Mittelfeld -die wir nach oben mussten!- antuen sollte. Leider gibt´s keinen anderen Weg bzw. eine mögliche Option oberhalb ist weniger gut zu befahren. Aber der "Sachse" ist ein richtiger Mann und es gab keine Murren und letztlich war er schneller oben als ich!










Teil 2 folgt !
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (14. April 2014)

Teil 2

Wir hatten uns nun nach oben gekämpft, die alte Künstlerruine "Pol Cassel" besucht und sind jetzt an der Hauptattraktion des Steinbrechweges angelangt.
Zu sehen, alte Gegenstände der Arbeiter, die hier vor Zeiten den Sandstein abgetragen haben. Interessant dabei, die Fotos auf der Infotafel, die die Elbhänge zeigen, wie sie ohne Bäume aussehen. Gefilmt hat das alles der "Alte Sachse" und würde ich alle geknipsten Bilder bringen, würde diese Seite des Freds ins unermessliche reichen.






Auf schmalem Pfad ging es der Plattform "Wilke Aussicht" entgegen und auch hier wurde die kleine Cam gezückt und für´s Archiv dokumentiert.






Runterzu nach Wehlen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Einmal leicht via Straße, aber um der Tour die richtige Würze zu geben, wählte ich den schwierigeren Weg, zumindest für uns, die wir weniger technisch versierte Biker sind !
Ein paar Treppen wurde wieder das Bike geschleppt, kurz verschnauft ...






...um sich dann eine spitzkehrige Serpentine hinabzustürzen.










Also, ich will ehrlich sein und wie ich´s schon sagte, für uns sind gewisse Sachen einfach nicht zu fahren. Nach der Meinung vom "Alten Sachsen" sind die Dinger gar nicht zu fahren, aber ich hab´s im letzten Jahr beim Rockhopser gesehen, was so alles möglich ist und der behauptet von sich, das es da noch bessere "Cracks" gibt...also wer da mal ist und da runter fährt, der filme das bitte und schicke das dem -firlie- !
Danke !

Wir sind mittlerweile auf dem Elberadweg angekommen, trinken einen Kaffee in Rathen und fahren weiter bis Prossen, wo wir am Lachsbach einen netten Trail finden, der uns wenig später ins Tal der "Sebnitz" bringt. Ich hatte den "Sachsen" mehr oder weniger unter Druck gesetzt, dass ich nämlich unbedingt auf den "Adamsberg" hinauf möchte, der ein fantastisches Panorama auf die umliegenden Berge bereithält und so schinden wir uns dann nach "Altendorf" und den Adamsberg hinauf.






Hier ist natürlich erst mal eine Stärkung angesagt 






Mittlerweile hatte es sich schon merklich zugezogen und die Aussicht war zwar gut, aber für Panoramen und eine ausgiebige Knipserei eben nicht gut genug. Für Landschafts- und Ausguckfreaks ist diese Erhebung unbedingt zu empfehlen !!!






Trailig und trailig nach unten ging`s zurück ins Sebnitztal.










"Sebnitztal" und "Schwarzbachtal", davon wurde hier im Fred schon mehrfach berichtet. So ca. 10% kannte ich schon davon und das ist eben gar nichts.
Auf jeden Fall ist es da ganz nett und der -firlie- wird sich das wohl mal ausgiebiger unter die Lupe nehmen. So richtig haben wir wohl den richtigen Pfad dann doch nicht gefunden und hier schaut der Sachse und fragt: "Geht´s da hoch ?"






In den Tunnels probte der "Sachse" mit ganz grässlichem Geheul die Akustik um wenig später an kleinen Brückelchen zu verzweifeln...











-firlie-


----------



## firlie (14. April 2014)

*Teil 3*

Über das "Schwarzbachtal" fahren wir also nach "Lohsdorf" hoch, wo Bahnfreunde den alten Bahnhof gerettet haben. Leider ist hier alles verschlossen und wahrscheinlich nur zu ausgewählten Zeiten anzuschauen. Mit einem feinen Mittagsmahl in einer Lokalität hat es der "Sachse" heute nicht, wir kauen an unseren mitgeschleppten Bemmen und mein Wasser wird mich gerade so bis nach Hause bringen.
Es geht über Feldwege immer höher, dem "Gickelsberg" entgegen.











Auch von dieser Gegend wurde hier im Fred schon berichtet. Herrliche Ausblicke auf blühende Rapsfelder und die Tafelberge gab es im letzten Jahr auf meiner Pfingsttour hier für mich. Heute ist´s leicht diesig und ja, ein paar Dehnungsübungen können nach der Schinderei hinauf nicht schaden.






Über zahlreiche Weidebegrenzungen müssen wir nun das Radl heben, den Gickelsberg selber besteigen/befahren wir nicht, sondern steuern direkt auf "Hohnstein" zu.





Hier fährt der -firlie- sonst fleißig mit dem RR hoch und runter.
Auf einem Stück der Straße lassen auch wir es heute krachen, biegen dann in einen offiziellen Radweg mit der Kennzeichnung "Vorsicht starkes Gefälle" ein,  streifen "Heeselicht" und fahren in Richtung Wesenitztal.










Hier schließt sich dann der Kreis. Über Länge und Höhenmeter gibt die Technik unterschiedliche Auskunft. Der "Alte Sachse" hatte freilich ein paar Meter weniger, aber das tut nix zur Sache.






--------------------------------------
Natürlich war ein Groß der Tour dem -firlie- wohlbekanntes Gebiet.
Dank der Wunschliste vom "Sachsen" hatte ich mich im Vorfeld hier und da als Pfadfinder betätigt und dabei neue Sachen für mich entdeckt. So soll´s auch sein und das ist Super!

Jörg, du hattest ja schon einen Kommentar im Bilderfred gepostet. Freude bei mir, dass Freude bei dir aufkam !
Also bis zum nächsten Mal !






Schluß !
Grüße und schöne Ostern
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (14. April 2014)

Und hier gibt´s den Track:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zexeulfnggifeoyi

Nochmalige Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (14. April 2014)

Sehr schöne Runde, die Befahrung des Steinbruchpfades hat mich überrascht - hatte vor geraumer Zeit dort mal eine geführte Wanderung mitgemacht (sehr informativ!) und da haben wir das westliche Stück gar nicht mitgenommen, weil es da wohl (lt. dem Steinbruchpfadchef, Andreas Bartsch) erheblichen Zoff mit den Eigentümern gab. Ich meine auch, dass das damals recht deutlich diesbezüglich beschildert war - muss ich regelrecht mal wieder hin...



			
				firlie schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Sollten die jungen Heißsporne beim Thema "Sächsische Schweiz" neuerlich in Panik verfallen, was das Wegerecht und die Bikerei betrifft, so sage ich erst mal nur: "ruhig Blut Jungs!". Es sollte alles legal sein, was wir da befahren haben, aber natürlich lasse ich mich begründet belehren  !


 
Tja, firlie, da seid wieder reingefallen - äh, reingefahren ... so rund einen Kilometer. Allerdings ignoriere ich dieses irrsinnige Verbot dort immer. Ist einfach zu bescheuert - kannst ja selbst suchen wo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (14. April 2014)

Mann, man... dass alte Eisen bereits im Frühjahr so heiß geschmiedet werden! 
Schöne Runde und Gratulation zur fast 100! Danke auch für den Track.
Bei Euch wars ja regelrecht feucht. Ich war einen Tag eher unterwegs und hatte beste Bedingungen inkl. Sicht (Mini-Bericht folgt).



firlie schrieb:


> Also, ich will ehrlich sein und wie ich´s schon sagte, für uns sind gewisse Sachen einfach nicht zu fahren. Nach der Meinung vom "Alten Sachsen" sind die Dinger gar nicht zu fahren, aber ich hab´s im letzten Jahr beim Rockhopser gesehen, was so alles möglich ist und der behauptet von sich, das es da noch bessere "Cracks" gibt...also wer da mal ist und da runter fährt, der filme das bitte und schicke das dem -firlie- !



Werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal ansehen


----------



## firlie (14. April 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Runde, die Befahrung des Steinbruchpfades hat mich überrascht - hatte vor geraumer Zeit dort mal eine geführte Wanderung mitgemacht (sehr informativ!) und da haben wir das westliche Stück gar nicht mitgenommen, weil es da wohl (lt. dem Steinbruchpfadchef, Andreas Bartsch) erheblichen Zoff mit den Eigentümern gab. Ich meine auch, dass das damals recht deutlich diesbezüglich beschildert war - muss ich regelrecht mal wieder hin...



Kein Schild, kein Nichts. Kann mich zu mindestens nicht erinnern.
Vielleicht gibt konaspeed da mal Auskunft, das ist eigentlich sein Terrain.





Th. schrieb:


> Tja, firlie, da seid wieder reingefallen - äh, reingefahren ... so rund einen Kilometer. Allerdings ignoriere ich dieses irrsinnige Verbot dort immer. Ist einfach zu bescheuert - kannst ja selbst suchen wo...



Also jetzt bin ich baff ! Wo soll das sein ?????
Wenn du das Stück bei Hohnstein meinst, von der Serpentine in den Wald rein, da gibt´s ein Stückchen Nationalpark, das ist richtig. Es steht aber auch ein Schild von einem Radweg, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, mit dem Hinweis eines starken Gefälles, also dürfte das legal sein.
Bitte um Aufklärung, ich ändere das dann ab !!!

-firlie-


----------



## CC. (14. April 2014)

Ein "Kundiger"-Bericht! Heute mittag mal schnell mit dem elektronischen Taschenspiegel reingeschaut und vor lauter Neid fast zerflossen. Da wäre ich doch gerne mitgefahren. Jetzt hab ich meine dampfbetriebenen Monitore angeheizt und die dazugehörigen Bilder in Bildschirm-füllendem Format genossen. So viele Sehenswürdigkeiten und Kleinode inklusive hübscher Trails mit veröffentlichtem Track: das werde ich doch gleich in meine Sammlung der -unbedingt zu fahrenden Touren- aufnehmen.
Als verkürzte Schleife statt dem Elberadweg würde sich ein Abstecher in @konaspeed 's Bärenstein- / Rauensteinrevier anbieten. Aber man muß es ja im Frühling nicht gleich übertreiben. Wie gehts eigentlich dem Alten Sachsen nach der Tour? Platt? Immer noch?

Schöne Stimmung auf den Bildern. Dieses erste Grün ist schon etwas Besonderes. Und diese Panoramen...
btw: seit letztem Jahr stehe ich auf Meteocentrale.ch , die Schweizer habens einfach drauf: die Vorhersagen für die nächsten vier Tage stimmen meistens präzise. Für den Taschenspiegel nutze ich die App von Meteogroup; sie ist hübsch und übersichtlich und zutreffend.

Gratulation zur 100. Tour (wo sind die anderen Berichte???)
Viele Grüße,
CC.


----------



## AlterSachse (14. April 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Wie gehts eigentlich dem Alten Sachsen nach der Tour? Platt? Immer noch?CC.


HI,
nee der AlteSachse lebt noch und ist auch TOP Fit. 
Plane ja schon die nächste Runde da gibts kein schlappmachen. 

Zur Tour gibts nichts weiter zu sagen, die Eindrücke waren genial und müssen immer noch verarbeitet werden.
Hier noch einige Bilder. Bild05 könnte die Stelle sein wo in der Karte mal ein Privatweg eingezeichnet war, aber die Tore die es laut Karte geben sollte sind weg und auch so war nichts zu sehen.
Mein Track dauert noch was da etliches nach gearbeitet werden muss, mein Dakota20 hatte zum Anfang GPS Abweichung von 18m und das schaut auf der Karte recht übel aus. 
Gruß an alle AlterSachse


----------



## tanztee (14. April 2014)

*Also wirklich,* 
@firlie , da habt ihr ja eine Hammertour hingelegt 
Nur eins läuft jetzt nicht mehr, nach so einer Tour: sämtliches Tiefstapeln a la "zu alt, Familie, Kinder, Haus mit Hypothek, Handwerksbetrieb, zu spät mit Biken angefangen, ..." 




firlie schrieb:


> Also, ich will ehrlich sein und wie ich´s schon sagte, für uns sind gewisse Sachen einfach nicht zu fahren. Nach der Meinung vom "Alten Sachsen" sind die Dinger gar nicht zu fahren, aber ich hab´s im letzten Jahr beim Rockhopser gesehen, was so alles möglich ist und der behauptet von sich, das es da noch bessere "Cracks" gibt...also wer da mal ist und da runter fährt, der filme das bitte und schicke das dem -firlie- !
> Danke !


Das ist eine zulässige Ausnahme und nu habt ihr mich angefixt!! Ist das der Zick-Zack-Trail östlich der Wilke-Aussicht Richtung Stadt Wehlen? Mal sehen!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (14. April 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Wenn du das Stück bei Hohnstein meinst, von der Serpentine in den Wald rein, da gibt´s ein Stückchen Nationalpark, das ist richtig. Es steht aber auch ein Schild von einem Radweg, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, mit dem Hinweis eines starken Gefälles, also dürfte das legal sein.


Nein, nein, das ist ok. Das ist ein ausgeschilderter Radweg - passt.
Und, zum Thema "starkes Gefälle"...da kann sogar ich hochfahren...
und, da wir ja hier unter uns sind - quasi als Geheimtipp - ein ebenfalls nicht gesperrter Trail um Hohnstein herum: Ich meine den ersten Kilometer dieser Tour (andere Fahrtrichtung ist besser). Ist noch nicht mal bei OSM drin (ich hab nichts dagegen, wenns so bleibt...). 


firlie schrieb:


> Bitte um Aufklärung, ich ändere das dann ab !!!


Ich bin mir momentan auch gar nicht mehr sicher, vielleicht täusche ich mich auch - ich meine das Stück vom Ortsausgang Rathen bis zur Kneipe "Einsiedler". Die NP-Grenze ist die Waldkante an der Elbe, die Fahrstraße verläuft im Wald. Soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Weg auch voll gesperrt, Ausnahme Sondergenehmigung...ich fand das immer witzig, da vor dem "Einsiedler" Radständer aufgebaut sind/waren.
Wenn ich mich täusche - Asche auf mein Haupt. Wenn's stimmt, ist's eine von vielen Absurditäten der Nationalparkhysterie.
So oder so - da musst du nichts ändern.

Wie gesagt, alles Krümelkackerei - ganz feine Tour von euch, vorallem weil ich selbst gerade kaum einen Fuss auf den Boden/die Pedale bekomme...wollte nur auch mal wieder was schreiben...


----------



## titzy (14. April 2014)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, erstklassige Tour + Bebilderung (danke dafür!) die ihr da gemacht habt.
Macht echt Lust darauf diese Ecke mal zu besuchen! Das wird sich hoffentlich diesen Sommer endlich mal ergeben - versierte Guides sind da immer gerne wilkommen. 

Ich werd mich rechtzeitig mal melden.


----------



## firlie (15. April 2014)

*Also da bin ich ja ein ganz toller Hecht !!! *

Danke für das positive Feedback, das ich zu mindestens 50% an den AlterSachse weitergebe !
Der hatte beim "Genusstourenradler - Zimmi" gar wunderhübsche Bildchen gesehen, die ihn unwahrscheinlich angemacht hatten. Dadurch ist die ganze Sache erst ins Rollen gekommen. Ich hatte dann was zusammengetackert, bin auch was abgefahren, habe wieder verworfen usw. Nun ärgere ich mich ein klein wenig, dass ich @ Th. nicht angeschrieben habe !!!
Mir waren die Bilder von deiner letztjährigen Hohnstein-Session noch gut in Erinnerung und ja, das hätte ich noch gut mit einbauen können (und wäre dann auf über 100 km gekommen ...).

Ich habe natürlich gestern Abend noch die Wanderkarten wegen der *Nationalparksache* studiert.
Der angesprochene Weg bei der Serpentine bei Hohnstein in den Wald rein ist tatsächlich eine ausgewiesener Radweg und ich wundere mich doch sehr, was einem gemeinen Tourenfahrer (fahrbahntechnisch) so zugemutet wird. Das ist dort ein gefälliger Abhang mit losen Steinen und wenn man überlegt, dass unter den Rad fahrenden Heerscharen auch Kinder und ältere Radler sind ... Mann oh Mann, das kann ins Auge gehen !
Der Weg ab Ende Rathen stromaufwärts, der sog. "Kottesteig" läuft wirklich ein Stück innerhalb des Nationalparkes, das erkennt man aber wirklich erst bei näheren heranzoomen auf (z.B.) gpsies , auf ner normalen Karte verläuft der Weg genau auf der NP-Grenze!
Ein Verbotsschild steht dort nicht, weder runter zu noch hoch zu !
Beachte: Unwissenheit schützt nicht.....
Aber ich denke da so wie Th., denn Alle aber auch wirklich alle fahren dort mit ihren Rädern lang und solange da von Seiten der Parkverwaltung nichts unternommen wird (Schild), buche ich´s mal unter "stillschweigende Duldung".
---------------------------
*@ all*
Der "Wehlener Steinbruchpfad" ist ein offizieller Wanderweg.
Ich habe nun wahrscheinlich einigen den Mund ganz wässrig gemacht und sehe vor mir ein Szenario, bei dem dort eine ganze Armada von Bikern einfällt !!!

Wenn ihr da fahrt, *die Wanderer haben Vorfahrt*!!!!
Gerade zur kommenden Osterzeit und an Feiertagen/Wochenenden steppt dort nicht nur ein Bär !
Sucht euch Wochentage oder die frühen Stunden, wenn noch keine Touristen/Wanderer da sind!
Ich denke, wir Sachsen wollen alle noch ne Weile ohne weitere Verbote durch die sächsische Gegend juchteln und gewisse Grundregeln sind wir uns ganz einfach selber schuldig.
So, das letztere "blabla" kann man nicht oft genug sagen, da es aber jetzt langweilig wird, sage ich
Tschüß!
-firlie-

@ *CC.*
Wahlbayerisches Schlitzohr !
Danke für die Gartulation zur 100sten Tour  !
Deine Wetterdatenbank werde ich testen!
(Schade dass es alle anderen überlesen haben )
Schöne Ostern und tolle Touren!
-firlie-


----------



## kodak (15. April 2014)

@firlie ... nein Th. meint wirklich die gedachte Verlängerung des Radweges an der Elbe, doch sorry der Einsidelder darf da mit dem Auto hinter, weiter oben sind noch ein paar Hütten und ein Vereinsheim, das können die da nicht ernst meinen ;-) ... verirrte Tourenradler die meinen die Fähre nicht nutzen zu müssen bzw. nicht richtig die Ausschilderung gelesen haben sind der Rest der Geschichte die sich dort entlang wälzt, also für mich kein NP bzw. Durchquerung eines solchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerzold (15. April 2014)

_*Wow*_,Ich bin sprachlos. Eine echt geile Tour seit Ihr da gefahren. Ich erblasse gerade vor Neid (auch der gefahrenen Kilometer und Höhenmeter wegen ).
Unsere Gegend hier hat schon echt schöne Ecken die noch erkundet werden wollen.
Und @firlie Danke für den tollen, mit klasse Bildern und viel Wortwitz, geschriebenen Bericht.

MfG Pierre


P.S.



firlie schrieb:


> *@ all*
> Der "Wehlener Steinbruchpfad" ist ein offizieller Wanderweg.
> Ich habe nun wahrscheinlich einigen den Mund ganz wässrig gemacht und sehe vor mir ein Szenario, bei dem dort eine ganze Armada von Bikern einfällt !!!
> 
> ...



Da stimm ich Dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## AlterSachse (18. April 2014)

*PanoramaTour zum Schwarzbachtal *
So nun noch die bewegten Bilder zur Heldentour
Frohe Ostern allen.


----------



## konaspeed (20. April 2014)

Leider wird der Teilabschnitt ab der Lochmühle (Wagnerdenkmal), bis nach dem alten Wasserkraftwerk in der nächsten Zeit nicht passierbar sein. Der Steg (Brücke) über dem alten Mühlgraben wird wieder instand gesetzt. Es sind wohl ein paar tragende Elemente durchgerostet. Ausweichmöglichkeit vor der Lochmühle nach Mühlsdorf und wenn man es findet,  eine "kleine" Steintreppe nach dem WKW wieder runter in den Grund.


----------



## baerzold (20. April 2014)

Ja hab ich auch im Radio gehört. Hoffentlich schlägt nicht wieder die Deutsche Bürokratie zu und es dauert wieder Jahre bis die Brücke fertig ist. 
Dafür ist es einfach zu schön dort. 

MfG Pierre


----------



## tanztee (21. April 2014)

Nachdem @firlie  und @AlterSachse mit ihrem letzten Tourenbericht eigentlich unerreichbare Maßstäbe gesetzt haben, traue ich mich mal mit einer kleinen Hometrailrunde vors SVTF-Volk 

*Windberg, Bellmanns Los und 13 Drehen*

sind mal ganz platt die Stichworte für meine Nachmittagstour.
Da entdecke ich doch tatsächlich einen S2er am  Windberg. Zuerst mal zu einer Aussicht am gelb markierten Wanderweg:





Danach geht es auch direkt steil runter, doch bis auf ein paar Meter über Felsstufen erweist sich der Trail als Rutschpartie mit quergestellten Rädern 
Also, Spaß geht anders und ich steige sogar zwischendrin ab, um nicht die fünfte Furche in den losen Pläner-Schotter reinzubremsen ... immerhin ist unten meine VR-Bremse wieder eingebrannt 





Auf Schleichwegen durch Freital und via Somsdorf erreiche ich die Butterstraße, immer wieder eine schöne Panoramatour. Lerchenberg, Wilisch und Quohrener Kipse grüßen von Fern.





Da biegt auch schon ein Feldweg rechts ab und bringt mich zum Trail oberhalb des Haltepunktes Edle Krone, der immerhin mit S3 aufgerufen wird 

Oben geht es erstmal geschmeidig los, zum Warmfahren über verblockte Wurzeln:





Die erste echte Serpentine und der hier sichtbare mittlere Teil generieren auch noch namhafte Quantitäten Fahrspaß, zumal ich sauber um die erste Öse umsetzen kann 





Aber die letzte Serpentine ...  kein Plan, Fuß runter, und dann gelingt es mir nicht das Knäul im Hirn zu entwirren. Sprich, den eigentlichen S3-Spot bekomme ich im Kopf nicht gebacken ...  egal, am Stück wieder nach Hause kommen hat dann doch eindeutig Prio 

So rolle ich erstmal im Tal bis zum Tiefen Grund und kurbel gemütlich hinauf. Für mich einer dieser magischen _Biker-Moments_:





Endlich erreiche ich den Traileinstieg zu Bellmanns Los:





Hier hats aber auch Kleinholz gegeben, da muss ich im weiten Bogen drumherum.





Hier wurde früher das Holz durch kräftigen Impuls einer raschen Vertikalbewegung zugeführt, um anschließend weiter geflöst zu werden. Da hat es wohl mal den Herrn Bellmann erwischt. Heute freuen wir uns über die Aussicht:





So sieht der Trail im oberen Teil aus:









Zugegeben, an einer Steilstufe kneife ich ... und verweise auf obige "Ausreden" ...
Weiter unten wird der Trail leichter und flowiger und so finde ich mich auch schon am Einstieg zum Breiten Grund wieder.

Da hams aber a Holz vor der Hüttn 





Vor dem letzten Highlight der Tour gibts noch eine schöne Aussicht am Hermannseck:





Wer mag denn keine Kurven  
Deren 13 folgen nunmehr, wie im ersten Teil eine in den Bewegtbildern zu sehen ist. Sogar die allerletzte "Drehe" gelingt mir, wo der Weg zur Burgruine geradeaus weitergeht. Als Bonus gibts noch eine Kurve (in Gegenrichtung) am Leitenwegtrail in Höhe des Sonnentempels dazu, wohin mich dann der Rückweg führt.


Dann mache ich noch durch Freital fast die 40 km voll und plumpse zu Hause erstmal in den bequemen Sessel!
Bier her 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (22. April 2014)

Hui, da hat der Chef aber all seinen Mut zusammen genommen und zeigt mir "Alten Sack" wie man mit schwungvollem Schwung die Kehre nimmt. Sogar das Hinterrad ein bisschen gelupft !
Und dann noch das hier:


> Wer mag denn keine Kurven



Der Schuss hat gesessen und ich verstecke mich jetzt in der hintersten Ecke !

Ein großes Chapeau bekommst du für diesen "Selfie"





Ehrfürchtiges Staunen bei mir, denn soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt dir deine Knipse nicht mehr als 10 Sekunden !

Was ich allerdings zu kritteln habe: Ja du warst da irgendwo am "Windberg und Bellmanns Los", aber der -firlie- hat da keine passende Karte für. Ein Navi sehe ich am Lenker deines "Eins für Alles" aber ich sehe nirgends einen Track !
Bist du jetzt unter die "Geheimniskrämer" gegangen ???

Grüße vom
"Vize-firlie-"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (22. April 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> Zugegeben, an einer Steilstufe kneife ich ... und verweise auf obige "Ausreden" ...



Da fehlt ein dramatisches Bild von der Stelle, ich helf dir mal, wenn ich darf


----------



## much175 (22. April 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> *Windberg, Bellmanns Los und 13 Drehen*



gibt es dazu einen GPS track? klingt nach einer spaßigen Runde  Bilder sind jedenfalls top


----------



## tanztee (22. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Reaktionen 

So, nun will ich mal hier die Antworten sortieren:



firlie schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings zu kritteln habe: Ja du warst da irgendwo am "Windberg und Bellmanns Los", aber der -firlie- hat da keine passende Karte für. Ein Navi sehe ich am Lenker deines "Eins für Alles" aber ich sehe nirgends einen Track !
> Bist du jetzt unter die "Geheimniskrämer" gegangen ???
> 
> Grüße vom
> "Vize-firlie-"



Nö.
Allerdings musste ich noch etwas korrigieren. Zwischen den Spots ist meine Tour etwas Asphaltlastig, aber da geht auch noch was rechts und links der Strecke.



Falco schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein dramatisches Bild von der Stelle, ich helf dir mal, wenn ich darf



Ja klar, im OFT-Gebiet kann man auch nirgends langfahren, ohne dass Falco ein Dutzend Bilder schon in Petto hat ... ist so wie mit Hase und Igel ... aber ich stehe zu meinen Ängsten! Jawohl  
(OFT=Original Falco Tour)



much175 schrieb:


> gibt es dazu einen GPS track? klingt nach einer spaßigen Runde  Bilder sind jedenfalls top



Noch ein Link extra für dich 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (22. April 2014)

Leitenweg und Weißwangenweg nicht vergessen, nicht das jemand umsonst die lange Anfahrt nach Tharandt auf sich nimmt, soll sich schließlich lohnen 
Meine Lieblingsstellen sind bei:

km 2.0
km 7.3
km 13.5
km 20.5
km 39.0
km 44.4



tanztee schrieb:


> Ja klar, im OFT-Gebiet kann man auch nirgends langfahren, ohne dass Falco ein Dutzend Bilder schon in Petto hat ... ist so wie mit Hase und Igel ... aber ich stehe zu meinen Ängsten! Jawohl
> (OFT=Original Falco Tour)



Achwo, so viele Bilder hab ich garnicht von der Weißeritz, nur ein paar Dutzend
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47460
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51524
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62091
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63150

Geht außerdem schneller, wenn man sich nicht selber fotografiert


----------



## Th. (29. April 2014)

Nach einer Woche radlosem Familienosterferienurlaub konnte ich doch noch einen halben Radtag raushandeln – Sonntagsfamilienmittagstisch war aber gesetzt.
Wie macht das der @firlie immer? In der halben Nacht los, Sonnenaufgangsstimmung und so...mittags dann wieder zu Hause? So will ich auch...
Schnell noch das Schaltauge gewechselt (hatte ich kurz vor Urlaubsstart noch auf 'nem asphaltierten Radweg verbogen – wer hat das außer mir schon mal geschafft?), Wecker gestellt und ab ins Bett...

(04:30Uhr)
„Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal...und der -firlie- hat doch...“ im selben Augenblick hatte ich dem Wecker schon die Luft abgedreht und vollendete meinen Gedanken nicht mehr...
Als ich drei Stunden später meinen Kaffee schlürfte, hatte Plan B schon Gestalt angenommen: Den Startpunkt zur Vormittagsrunde einfach mal 15 Autominuten zu verschieben, erspart eine reichliche Stunde Radzufahrt durch mehr oder weniger oft befahrenes Gelände, Rückweg dito – da sind die Stunden mehr Schlaf schon wieder fast rein.
Im Endeffekt eine glückliche Entscheidung – doch dazu später noch.
So startete ich schlussendlich irgendwann, immer noch früher als das gemeine Wandervolk, am Wanderparkplatz Seifersdorf. Die warmen Sonnenstrahlen und der Gedanke schnell wieder am Auto zu sein, ließen Ärmlinge und langes Trikot im Auto verschwinden.



Etwas unbeholfen holperte ich den Hangtrail im Seifersdorfer Tal über die Wurzeln und Steine und schob das auf die morgendliche Kühle und Feuchtigkeit. Erstaunlicherweise ließ sich die abschließende gestufte Abfahrt ins Tal prima fahren – da muss ich doch glatt noch mal den Foto positionieren.
Dummerweise verdrehte ich mir beim 10 Sekunden Selbstauslösersprint gleich mal das Knie...das Interessante daran war, dass ich den Schmerz spürte und entsprechend fluchte – der Befehl: „Rennen, Aufspringen, Fahren“ war aber schon raus und darum gibt’s das Bild doch noch.



Nach ein wenig hin und her humpeln wurde es aber wieder besser und so entschied ich, erst einmal entspannt das Tal weiterzufahren. Das Stück bergauf hinterm Augustusbad nach Feldschlößchen war dann aber nicht mehr knieentspannend, so dass ich weiter kleinere Brötchen zu backen beabsichtigte – sprich durch die Landwehr rollte und, wo ich schon mal da war, gedachte ich meinen Dienst in die Wanderwegszustandsrecherche zu stellen. Ihr erinnert euch? Da war doch mal was...

Nun, aktuell sieht es so aus:






Der Wendesteig wächst wieder zu und Tanztees Wanderweg ist im Prinzip nicht mehr da. Wer übrigens denkt, am ersten Baum, wo auch die Wanderwegmarkierung höhnisch leuchtet, das Gröbste geschafft zu haben, na – der soll sich das selber mal ansehen. Ich bin dann dort abgestiegen. Zum Glück war es ja fast staubtrocken und die landwirtschaftlichen Kulturen noch übersichtlich.

Via „Langer Flügel“ überquerte ich die A4 und bog links ab Richtung Lichtenberg. Dort hatte ich ja auch schon mal den Einstieg zum Gelbstrich-Wanderweg gesucht, mal sehen, ob es sich aus der anderen Richtung ergibt. Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Nicht wirklich. Hinter den Gärten von Lichtenberg ist Schluss. Der frühere Wanderweg ist abgesperrt (und mittlerweile verwachsen). Markiert ist nichts – mich leitete eine ausgefahrene Traktorspur zur Straße. Wenn es schlammig ist, macht das bestimmt richtig Laune...

Aber noch mal kurz zurück auf den Wanderweg – ein Baum mit seltsamen „Knospen“ erregte meine Neugier.



So eine Eiche hatte ich noch nie gesehen. Ich hielt das tatsächlich für Knospen, da es sich sehr weich anfühlte und teilweise richtige Triebe herausragten. Eigentlich schaute das Ganze ganz nett aus – wie kleine Äpfel. Zu Hause erleuchtete mich dann das Internet: Galläpfel – so eine Art Kokon der Eichenschwammgallwespe. Im Prinzip kenne ich ja solche „Gallen“ an Blättern, aber in der Größe und Farbe direkt an (über) den Knospen waren mir neu...

Auf dem anschließend erreichten Eichberg hielt ich mich nicht lange auf. Sicht gab es quasi gar nicht, alles diesig, mittlerweile ganz schön bewölkt und ein kalter Wind pfiff mir um die Ohren...ich hatte mir heute morgen doch die Ärmlinge eingepa... achja, die liegen im Auto. Wirklich clever.



So fröstelte ich mich Richtung Oberlichtenau, vorher aber links weg zum Mt. Keule – meinem eigentlichen Tagesziel. Auf der Auffahrt wurde mir wenigstens wieder warm, wobei das Knie deutliches Missfallen gegenüber der Steigung äußerte.
Auf dem Gipfel sinnierte ich kurz darüber, warum der (immerhin geöffnete) Imbiss „Goldene Wurzel“ heißt. Es gibt ja die Sage von „Der Goldenen Wurzel“, allerdings geht es da schlichtweg um Beschiss am gemeinen Volk.
Egal, die Zeit drängte und ich steuerte auf den Höhepunkt meiner Runde zu – die westseitige Abfahrt Richtung Höckendorf. Über diese muss man nicht viele Worte verlieren, die macht einfach nur Spaß. Warum die Shredderfraktion dort meterlange Bremsrillen einarbeiten muss, erschließt sich mir nicht. Hoffentlich verirren sich dort nicht zu viele solcher „Spaßvögel“ hin.






Kurz vor Seifersdorf kämpfte ich mich noch in der Hoffnung auf gute Sicht auf den Steinberg hoch – ne, wird nix mehr,alles diesig. Also schnell zum Auto und an den Mittagstisch....Nahezu in Steinwurfweite zum Auto plötzlich irre Geräusche vom Vorderrad – Vollbremsung...Was zum Geier ist denn nun wieder!?



Aha, die Feder zwischen den Bremsbelägen hat es zerlegt und klemmt und schleift jetzt zwischen den Belägen und der Bremsscheibe. Ersatzbeläge habe ich immer dabei, aber so 'ne Feder? Man kann auch ohne diese Feder fahren – die 200m bis zum Auto waren kein Ding, auf 20000m bis nach Hause hätte ich so aber keine Lust....

Fazit: Bis auf die blöde Selbstauslöseraktion alles richtig gemacht! Und dem Knie geht es mittlerweile auch deutlich besser...

Nachtrag: Streckenlink


----------



## firlie (30. April 2014)

Der *Th.* kann also auch abenteuerlich  !
Verschlafen, fast erfroren, verletzt, an nem Wespennest rumgetätschelt und zum Schluss ---man will´s gar nicht glauben !!!--- der 99te Defekt am Rad. Was machst du da bloß immer?
Ich will nicht unken, hatte in diesem Jahr auch schon 4 Plattfüße, aber solch gravierende Sachen...was war´s gleich beim vorletzten Mal...irgendwas am Freilauf und dann das Schaltauge und jetzt...

Feine kleine heimatliche MTB-Runde, sozusagen zwischen Frühstück und Hasenbraten und mit dem Aufstehen, ich bin ja beruflich vorbelastet, aber tritt dir mal kräftig selber in den Ars...dass du das Bein dafür gut verdrehen kannst, das weißt du ja jetzt 

 Ride on
(um´s mal mit dem Chef seinen Worten zu sagen.)
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (30. April 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Und dem Knie geht es mittlerweile auch deutlich besser...


Ja, da hat es den nächsten mit "monotraumatischer Selfie-Erosion oberer Hautschichten" erwischt 

Vor vielen, vielen Jahren war ich da auch mal riden:





Okay, das ist nicht wirklich ein Dia aus den 80ern  und die Photo-Puristen aus dem Nachbarfred werden jetzt ob meiner Filter-Orgie wutschnauben ...  

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## konaspeed (11. Mai 2014)

Kleine Testrunde


----------



## baerzold (12. Mai 2014)

konaspeed schrieb:


> Bei mir braut sich was zusammen... ich sag nur 150mm am Heck... r
> Tolle Tour baerzold, kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Aber die Abfahrt ins Seidewitztal sieht schon ziemlich böse aus. Da sag mal einer MTBs verursachen Bodenerosion...



Ah ein Niner, sehr Fein. Dazu noch mit der Pike. Grandios
Ist da ein 1x11 Antrieb verbaut? Wenn ja wie fährt es sich zwecks Übersetzungsbandbreite? 

MfG Pierre

P.S.: Wie immer klasse Trails und tolle Bilder


----------



## konaspeed (12. Mai 2014)

Jeb, geht schön fluffig. Die Pike ist echt geil, fast so sensibel wie meine Hybrid-Lefty. Zur Zeit ist 1x10 (32 Kettenblatt 11-36 Kassette). Geht eigentlich ganz gut, besser als gedacht. Naja, war beim Umstieg von 3 auf 2-fach auch so. Das Ding fährt sich auch auf der Geraden ganz gut, ist also nicht nur für bergab geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (12. Mai 2014)

konaspeed schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist 1x10 (32 Kettenblatt 11-36 Kassette). Geht eigentlich ganz gut, besser als gedacht.



Respekt - mit 32-36 würde ich im hiesigen Geläuf wohl nur am Schieben sein, dazu noch 29" Laufräder ...


----------



## konaspeed (12. Mai 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag 



 

 

manchmal sind breite Lenker etwas hinderlich  früher hab ich da mal durchgepasst





 

 

nochmal Sonne tanken


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Mai 2014)

@konaspeed : Warst Du am Borsberg unterwegs?


----------



## konaspeed (12. Mai 2014)

Jeb, mein Hometrail


----------



## mathijsen (13. Mai 2014)

@konaspeed "Leck mich fett!" - was für 'ne geile Karre
nur den Vorbau finde ich für die Bike-Klasse bissl lang.
32-36 als kleinste Übersetzung ist in der Tat sehr sportlich...


----------



## baerzold (13. Mai 2014)

1x10 mit 32 zu 36 Zähnen. 
 Ich träume ja bissl von 1x11. Hab aber selbst da echt noch respekt vor, bei uns hier die Berge nicht mehr Hoch zu kommen.
Mfg Pierre


----------



## Falco (13. Mai 2014)

baerzold schrieb:


> 1x10 mit 32 zu 36 Zähnen.
> Ich träume ja bissl von 1x11. Hab aber selbst da echt noch respekt vor, bei uns hier die Berge nicht mehr Hoch zu kommen.
> Mfg Pierre



Ich wurde auf der vorletzten Müglitztal Tour doch tatsächlich mit 26" 22 zu 32 auf eine schlechte Übersetzung hingewiesen da meine Trittfrequenz auf der Bergwertung zu niedrig war...
So ein Spruch kann nur von Leuten kommen die mit 26" 22 zu 36 mit DH Schaufelreifen und der Nasenspitze übern Vorderreifen den Berg wie eine Leiter hochfahren...
Wer die Teufelsnase kennt, den Downhill kann man mit einem derartigen Setup von Ost nach West komplett hochfahren. Also genau die Abfahrt auf welcher @darkJST mich ich erst kürzlich gefragt hat, wie das ohne Sattelabsenkung abwärts fahrbar sein soll.
Solche Leute sind beeindruckend und für diese abnormale Disziplin wäre 1-Fach wohl nichts. Alles andere geht aber super ohne Umwerfer, ohne DH/Freeride Reifen muss man sowieso schneller Bergauf fahren als man mit 3-Fach könnte.


----------



## konaspeed (13. Mai 2014)

Was, die Serpentinen dort hoch? Da kommt man ja kaum zu Fuß lang.  Hab heute noch upgegradet, hab nun 30-36, das sollte auch für die anderen Sachen halbwegs passen. Auf dem Borsberg hatte ich mit 32-36 keine Probleme, geht zwar etwas schwerer aber es geht. Zur Not muss man sich halt noch mal sonen Notanker für den Block hinten holen, mit dem 40er ist dann die Übersetzung ähnlich wie bei meinem 2x10, nur die Endgeschwindigkeit leidet etwas. Aber über 30km/h sind da locker noch drin.
Muss wie gesagt noch ein wenig testen und ein paar längere Touren mit mehr HM absolvieren, soll ja im Sommer ins Riesengebirge damit gehen und zurück.


----------



## darkJST (13. Mai 2014)

Kenn sogar jemanden welcher 20-36 als kleinste Übersetzung hat

Paar Eindrücke von der Erkundungstour mit Falco letztens:









Wenn er öfter sowas einbaut sollte ich vielleicht doch den Bunnyhop lernen

Hagelpeeling im Anmarsch:





Wheat:





Falco beim arbeiten:





Ich glaub mit dem Himmel hab ichs übertrieben^^





Apropos Himmel:





Und Hölle...ähm Gewitter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaspeed (13. Mai 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> @konaspeed "Leck mich fett!" - was für 'ne geile Karre
> nur den Vorbau finde ich für die Bike-Klasse bissl lang.
> 32-36 als kleinste Übersetzung ist in der Tat sehr sportlich...



Naja, ist ja nur ein 100er. Passt mir aber so wie angegossen. Bin körperlich ein "Unrumpf" und mit nem kürzeren wird's mir zu eng, außerdem hat man so etwas mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, muss die Gabel selbst bei steilen Stellen kaum absenken und das bei 160 mm.


----------



## Falco (14. Mai 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wenn er öfter sowas einbaut sollte ich vielleicht doch den Bunnyhop lernen



"Wo ein Weg ist, muss auch ein Wille sein", oder wie ging der Spruch 
Weg war auf jeden fall einer da, auch wenn Anfang und Ende fehlt:










@darkJST: deine Kamera hat noch Winterzeit


----------



## Falco (14. Mai 2014)

Ziel der bereits 6. Erkundungstour im Müglitztal war es eine angenehme hin und Rückfahrt zu finden. Da eine Verkettung aller Highlites zu einer Konditionell äußert selektiven Tour führen würde, besteht auf jeden fall Bedarf an eine entspannte Anreise, oder wenn man es übertrieben hat ein entsprechend entspannter Heimweg.
Aus Planungssicht sollte es also rein theoretisch sehr gemütlich zugehen bei der Erkundung eines leicht fahrbaren Hin- und Rückweges.
An die Planung hatte ich mich auch gehalten, nur am Scheitelpunkt der Tour wurden noch ein paar Wege eingebaut die wir wegen eines Gewitters zur 4. Erkundungstour ausgelassen hatten.
Sonntagmorgen ging es dann 10Uhr los
Wie üblich starteten wir mit langweilig aber effizient Weg über die Straße bis Dohna. Der Einstieg ging gleich gut los mit der ersten Tragepassage Richtung Ploschwitz.
Kaum sind wir zum schnellen vorankommen nach 5km wieder auf dem Asphalt, gibt es schon das erste technische Problem. Das Liteville 301 hat eine lockere Verschraubung an den Lagern. Nachdem für eine Korrektur endlich die Kurbel abgebaut war, wurde ein Gewindeschaden diagnostiziert.
Mit dem Thema im Gespräch kam heraus, dass der Rahmen genau deswegen schon einmal eingeschickt wurde. Doch das hat scheinbar nicht dafür gereich die Tour abzubrechen, nein es sollte weiter gehen, ist ja nur ein Liteville…
Noch gut im Zeitplan sollte es zügig über die Landstraße gehen, doch anstatt wie erwartet schnell voran zu kommen, war es eher zügig in Bezug auf den störenden Gegenwind. So hat sich der ohnehin langweilige abschnitt etwas gezogen und war auch nicht mehr gemütlich.
Den Finckenfang herunter ging es grade durch den Wald, ein unscheinbarer Wassergraben wurde dabei zur ungewollten Mutprobe. Die Räder bis zum Schaltwerk im Schlamm versunken hatten unsere Bikes nach 9km schon eine Tourabschluss-würdige Optik.
Weiter sollte es kurze 3km am hang entlang an der Teufelsmühle vorbei gehen. Aus dem stetig ansteigenden weg wurde anschließend eine fordernde Bergwertung. Nach 11km hingen wir also schon schnaufend über den Lenkern. Gut das wir grade die entspannte Anfahrt erkunden
Dank der Informationen von Andre haben wir die anschließende Wiesenpassage ausgelassen und sind in eine viel schlimmere Tragepassage hinein geraten. Doch irgendwie fanden wir zum glück wieder den etwas besseren Wiesenpfad. Im Anschluss kamen wir wieder besser voran. Im Gegenwind leicht ansteigend über Feldwege erreichten wir irgendwann die Kalkhöhe. Der Aussichtspunkt wurde jedoch ausgelassen.
Aus der folgenden Abfahrt ist leider nichts geworden, trotz Kreuzung eines Viehgeheges fanden wir anstatt dem Weg nur die Spuren des Bauern in der Wiese.
In Glasshütte angekommen hatten wir langsam Sehnsucht nach einem vernünftigen Trail, egal ob hoch oder unter, Hauptsache vernünftig. Und so entschieden wir Sachsens Ochsenkopf nicht Asphaltiert sondern über einen Pfad zu erklimmen. Die auffahrt war seit langem mal wieder ein Treffer, sehr schön es dort.
An der Sternwarte vorbei ging es endlich mal wie angekündigt gemütlich Richtung Scheitelpunkt, auch wenn es langweilig war.
Bei Lauenstein hatten wir noch ein paar unbekannte Wege auf der Liste und haben dabei wieder einige Zeit stehen lassen. Zum Rückweg fehlte uns nur noch der Abschnitt im Trebnitzgrund. Den wollte ich nun nicht schon wieder auslassen, da man nicht so oft da hinten in der Ecke ist.
Nach einer kleinen Pause mit erneuter Bastelstunde am Liteville hatten wir dann auch wieder so einen fließen Weg gefunden.




Aber was soll’s deswegen sind wir hier,  oder wie sagte Edisson: “Ich bin nicht gescheitert. Ich habe nur 10000 Wege gefunden, die nicht funktionieren!”
Von den endlosen Schiebepassagen und Bergen überstrapaziert ging es danach zäh Richtung Dresden. Johannes meinte dass wir letztens ähnlich erschöpft waren und nur wegen dem aufziehenden Gewitter schnell unterwegs waren.
Keine 20 Minuten später fing es an zu Blitzen. Danke Johannes, dass du den Teufel unbedingt wieder an die Wand malen musstest. 
Einike Kilomenter entfernt von uns sah man auch schon den Regen, welcher genau in unsere Richtung zog. Andre freute sich schon ohne Jacke und ohne Wechselsachen darauf. In der Hoffnung schneller als die Wolken zu fahren ging es weiter Richtung Bömersdorf. Doch zwischen Hennersbach und Bömersdorf sah es dann schon so aus, keine 1000m mehr zwischen uns und dem Hagel:




Auf der Kuppe erwünschte es uns dann, Bergab gab es dann ein schönes Ganzkörperpeeling. Daraufhin versteckten wir uns in Bömersdorf in einer Bushaltestelle. Wenige Minuten später war schon wieder das schönste Wetter.
Nach weiteren Schiebepassagen war mittlerweile auch alles Trocken und es blieb noch Zeit für eine Fotopause:




Ab Burkhardswalde fanden wir auch endlich mal einen entspannten Weg Richtung Dresden. 18Uhr hatten wir es dann geschafft und uns am Dönerladen verabschiedet.
Unser Schnitt war unerwartet gut, das liegt aber daran das die Routenführung Grundsätzlich als flache An und Abreise ausgelegt war und man erwartete dort fast im 20er schnitt durch zu kommen.


----------



## CC. (14. Mai 2014)

LOL
Genialer Bericht über einen  ausgewählten Zeitvertreib


----------



## baerzold (14. Mai 2014)

Geiler Bericht Danke dafür.
Is schon ne schöne Ecke hier aber auch echt anstrengend wenn die Wege nicht fahrbar sind.

Ist das im Trebnitzgrund?





kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor die Stelle 

MfG Pierre


----------



## Falco (14. Mai 2014)

baerzold schrieb:


> Geiler Bericht Danke dafür.
> Is schon ne schöne Ecke hier aber auch echt anstrengend wenn die Wege nicht fahrbar sind.
> 
> Ist das im Trebnitzgrund?
> ...




Ja, das ist der Weg der Laut Karte keine Verbindung am Anfang und am Ende hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerzold (14. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub dort bin ich auch lang. War nur nicht so grün bei mir. 
Und meine Klickpedale habe ich an der Stelle aufs böseste Verflucht.

Der Weg hat auf der Kompasskarte auf meinem Smarthphone aber wenigstens nen Anfang

MfG Pierre


----------



## THREE60 (24. Mai 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach "Flowtrails" (S0) für morgen Sonntag.
Endlich mal ein paar Höhenmeter mehr als im Berliner Grunewald.

*Kartenmaterial Links der Elbe vorhanden*, aber noch nie da gewesen:
u.a. Dippoldiswalde Blatt37 und Blatt 31 Tharandter Wald

Sollte nicht zu steil und ruppig sein, da recht ängstliche Teilnehmer dabei sind.
Sehr gerne schmal und viele Richtungswechsel.
*Pod Smrkem* kam letztes Jahr super an.
Und wenn ich danach noch ne Extrarunde drehe, darfs auch ordentlich zur Sache gehen.

Was könnt ihr als Ausgangsort empfehlen? Meißen, Weißeritz.....

Habe mich durch diverse Forumsbeiträge gekämpft.
Dennoch bin ich recht ratlos und hoffe auf die Ratschläge erfahrener Lokals.

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.
Im Gegenzug kann ich gerne für die Regionen Hochschwarzwald/Freiburg, Nordeifel, PdS, Gardasee und den ein oder anderen Bikepark beraten.


----------



## Th. (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo Three60,
da sich die gps-gestützten Locals (noch) nicht gemeldet haben, ein paar Sätze von mir:
Meißen als Ausgangspunkt für die "Linkselbischen Täler" Richtung Dresden ist ok - die Täler als solche immer wieder schön. In Summe kommt man zwar auf beachtliche Höhenmeter, in der Regel ist alles S0, d.h. für 'ne "Expertenrunde" im Anschluss kaum Potential, bzw. die Einzelspots zu weit auseinander.
Im Tharandter Wald ist eigentlich nur der östliche Bereich zur Wilden Weißeritz und in deren weiteren Verlauf zwischen Tharandt und Freital/Dresden insbesondere die linke (Fluss)Seite interessant. Dort gibt es sehr feine Sachen, auch oberhalb von S0. Es ist allerdings oft sehr abschüssig, um nicht "gefährlich" zu sagen. Mit Startpunkt Tharandt kannst du dort sicher viel Spaß haben.
Von Dippoldiswalde aus fällt mir nichts weiter ein - da müsstest du weiter ins Erzgebirge (Tellkoppe z.B.), im direkten Umland (Dippser und Paulsdorfer Heide) sind eher gemächliche Forstwege angesagt.
Mit GPS Daten kann ich leider nicht dienen - wenn du auf gpsies z.B. mal nach dem User "Falco" suchst, wirst du jede Mege finden.

Ich würde dir Tharandt empfehlen, auch weil es heute hier kräftig geregnet hat. Da sind die "Linkselbischen Täler" schnell total verschlammt, während die Hangtrails an der Weißeritz - zudem sonnenseitig exponiert - morgen wahrscheinlich schnell abtrocknen.


----------



## THREE60 (24. Mai 2014)

Danke! Wir werden berichten.


----------



## Falco (24. Mai 2014)

Das ist schon etwas kurzfristig, meinst du nicht?

Also die Besten S0 Trails sind meiner meinung nach in der Nähe von Radebeul. Von Meißen über Tharandt bis zum Wilisch kenne ich eigentlich nur steil rauf und steil runter 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fquwlrtgesoraenr
Beim Hohen Stein und bei km 31 musst du anders herunter fahren, der rest ist S0-S1 und eng sowie kurvig und schnell.

Eben noch mal die Strecke abgefahren, da sind doch mehr einfach Flowtrails dabei als man denk. Richtung Spitzhaus, runter zuzm Lößnitzgrund, Wasserturm weg (da ist bisl was zum aufpassen dabei) Sternwartenabfahrt, 13 Brückenweg, Heidefriedhof, Junge Heide, Gabel, Prießnitzgrund.

Besser gehts kaum.


----------



## THREE60 (25. Mai 2014)

Danke! Tour verschoben und Karte mit Radebeul bestellt. 
War doch gestern Abend kurz mal Gewitter für Nachmittag zu Abschreckung gemeldet.


----------



## sbradl (25. Mai 2014)

Inspiriert von der Tour von @AlterSachse und @firlie zur Tafelfichte haben @darkJST und meine Wenigkeit uns am 19.01.2014 auch auf den Weg gemacht. Da sah es hauptsächlich so aus:





Im Beitrag vom AltenSachsen stand dann noch etwas von einer Abfahrt für lebensmüde Downhiller. Für mich war die damals nicht fahrbar, obwohl es auf dem Foto ganz passabel aussieht. Aber auf Fotos sieht's ja immer einfacher aus.






Der zweite Versuch war dann am 15.03.2014. Schnee lag auch wieder. Nachdem die tolle Abfahrt bei dem Versuch ausgelassen wurde und ich die zumindest mal ohne Schnee versuchen wollte, wurde eine Tour für den gestrigen Samstag (24.05.2014) angelegt. Der Wetterbericht versprach nix Gutes... kurz nach 10 sind wir in Nove Mesto angekommen und es fing an zu nieseln. Ich war schon dabei mich fahrfertig zu machen da meinte mein Mitfahrer: "Bei dem Wetter fahr ich nicht". Auch stundenlanges auf ihn einreden hat nix gebracht und wir sind unverichteter Dinge wieder davon gezogen (Das wird sich das Weichei ein Leben lang von mir anhören müssen, dass verspreche ich ).

Nachdem ich heute früh so freundlich von den Sonnenstrahlen geweckt wurde, kam mir die spontane Idee es heute (25.05.2014) einfach alleine nochmal zu versuchen. Gegen 8:30 bin ich bei bestem Wetter in Nove Mesto angekommen und sofort losgedüst. Erst ein Stück auf dem Singltrek, dann hoch in Richtung Smrk. Das Wetter war so gut, dass ich mir glatt nen leichten Sonnenbrand geholt hab... sieht echt bescheiden aus wenn die Arme braun werden und die Hände käseweiß bleiben.






Beim aufmerksamen Betrachten noch einen eventuelle Abfahrt für die Zukunft gefunden:






Bis zur Tafelfichte hat es ungefähr 1,5h gedauert. Von dort aus ging es weiter Richtung Heufuder. Echt interessant das ganze mal ohne Schnee zu fahren. Nicht unbedingt einfacher als mit Schnee, da es schon ziemlich steinig ist. Sogar ein fast schon Downhill-würdiger Rockgarden war dabei (leider für mich momentan noch nicht fahrbar):






Dann endlich am eigentlich Ziel der Tour angekommen. Das ausgetrocknete Bachbett für die lebensmüden Downhiller. Ähm ausgetrocket? Wohl erst im Hochsommer.






Naja wirklich viel Wasser war's nicht also hab ich's probiert. Das Ding ist meiner Meinung nach durchaus fahrbar (auch mit nem Hardtail). Allerdings nicht für mich...  Jede Stelle für sich dürfte kein großes Problem sein (alles S2). Aber insgesamt dann doch schon nicht ganz ohne. Wenn man ohne regelmäßiges Absteigen runterkommt dürfte das eine wirklich nette technische Abfahrt sein. Da muss ich allerdings noch ein Weilchen üben. Aber ich komme wieder!

Zum Abschluss hab ich dann noch ein bisschen Zeit auf dem Singltrek verbracht. War streckenweise schön schlammig...

Weitere Fotos hier.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Mai 2014)

@sbradl  : Wie bist Du nach Nove Mesto gekommen?
Mit dem Auto oder mit dem Zug?
Oder gar hingeradelt?


----------



## sbradl (25. Mai 2014)

Auto. Von Görlitz aus sinds "nur" knappe 50km


----------



## cmi (25. Mai 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> @sbradl  : Wie bist Du nach Nove Mesto gekommen?
> Mit dem Auto oder mit dem Zug?
> Oder gar hingeradelt?



Wir hatten letztes Jahr mal geschaut ob man da irgendwie mit Zug hinkommt. Fazit: geht "irgendwie", aber nur mit SEHR viel Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (26. Mai 2014)

@ sbradl
Scheinst dich mächtig in den Smrk verliebt zu haben !
Feiner Bericht 
Kannst du die erwähnte Abfahrt näher beschreiben, geht´s da runter nach Nové Město pod Smrkem ?





Noch ein kleiner Einwand bezüglich einiger Wege & Abfahrten auf der Tafelfichte. Glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass  @ AlterSachse etwas von einigen Verboten diesbezüglich gesagt hatte !?
Hau ich da was durcheinander, weiß einer Rat ???
---------------------------


> sieht echt bescheiden aus wenn die Arme braun werden und die Hände käseweiß bleiben.



Fährst du auch RR ?
Da isses noch extremer, da brennt sich die Sonne noch mehr ein und ein bisschen braune Farbe hält sich über den Winter.
Wenn du dir im Januar/Februar mal ne Spritze beim Arzt holen musst, bist du bei den "hübschen Schwester" der absolute Hero, denn du wirst sofort als Radler erkannt  !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## sbradl (26. Mai 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Scheinst dich mächtig in den Smrk verliebt zu haben !


Verliebt vielleicht nicht aber in der Görlitzer Gegend ist die Auswahl an Bergen doch eher begrenzt. Jede Tour im direkten Umfeld war bisher mehr oder weniger nicht lohnenswert für mich (mangels Abfahrten, die meinem Fahrkönnen entsprechen - was so etwa auf S2-Niveau liegen dürfte). Nove Mesto hat den Vorteil, dass wenn bei der Erkundung nichts gefunden wird, man trotzdem noch den Singltrek hat um den Tag zu retten.



firlie schrieb:


> Feiner Bericht
> Kannst du die erwähnte Abfahrt näher beschreiben, geht´s da runter nach Nové Město pod Smrkem ?



Die Abfahrt bin ich noch nicht gefahren aber der Einstieg sah ganz nett aus. Ist als Wanderweg ausgeschildert. Der Weg beginnt etwa auf 2/3 der Strecke zur Tafelfichte und führt laut Karte erstmal nach Westen und dann an "Pechova smrt" vorbei, was auch immer das ist. Wenn man dem Weg noch weiter folgt kommt man wieder auf dem Singltrek an.



firlie schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Einwand bezüglich einiger Wege & Abfahrten auf der Tafelfichte. Glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass  @ AlterSachse etwas von einigen Verboten diesbezüglich gesagt hatte !?
> Hau ich da was durcheinander, weiß einer Rat ???



Hab da auch was gelesen gehabt von ihm aber genaues weiß ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich bin immer auf ausgeschilderten Wanderwegen gefahren und die vielen Leute, die mir unterwegs begegnet sind, waren mir alle freundlich gesonnen. Aber vielleicht sollte man sich da doch mal erkundigen was/wie/wo genau erlaubt ist.

RR fahr ich nicht, damit kann ich mich so gar nicht anfreunden. Eine nette Abfahrt muss schon irgendwie dabei sein, quasi als Belohnung für die Fahrt nach oben.


----------



## darkJST (26. Mai 2014)

Der Blaue, welcher direkt vom Gipfel nach Westen geht ist gesperrt. Die Abzweigung, welche in Richtung Norden von selbigem geht und bei Streituv obázec (das Mampfmöbel nach der Asphaltauffahrt wo die eine schwarze rechts abgeht) rauskommt ist auch gesperrt.

Bei den Bräunungsstreifen gibt es drei Strategien:

Sunblocker,
Handschuhe mit Netz auf der Oberseite und den rest mit Sonnencremeäquivalent eincremen,
sich damit abfinden
Bei mir ist die bräune meißt auch bis zur nächsten Saison erkennbar. Heute beim Rasenmähen hab ich die Arme eingecremt und die Hände nicht, sorgt vielleicht etwas für ausgleich^^


----------



## Falco (26. Mai 2014)

Da fehlt eindeutig die wichtigste Strategie:
mit Arm- und Beinlingen ab ins Solarium. Da kann man auch schon präventiv im Winter die weißen Stellen vorbräunen.

Gibt bestimmt auch USB UV Lampen, am Notebook angesteckt kann man seine Hände während der Arbeitszeit bräunen


----------



## darkJST (26. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, das ist eine sehr gute Idee, Armlinge hab ich ja, anne Beine ist mir das nicht so wichtig, spätestens nach der nächsten Alpenwanderung hört die bräune eh bei der Stiefeloberkante auf^^


----------



## sbradl (26. Mai 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Der Blaue, welcher direkt vom Gipfel nach Westen geht ist gesperrt. Die Abzweigung, welche in Richtung Norden von selbigem geht und bei Streituv obázec (das Mampfmöbel nach der Asphaltauffahrt wo die eine schwarze rechts abgeht) rauskommt ist auch gesperrt.


Bei dem zweiten Weg ist es ja unmissverständlich ausgeschildert. Beim ersten weiß ichs nicht.



darkJST schrieb:


> Bei den Bräunungsstreifen gibt es drei Strategien:
> 
> Sunblocker,
> Handschuhe mit Netz auf der Oberseite und den rest mit Sonnencremeäquivalent eincremen,
> sich damit abfinden


Ich nehm die Nummer drei


----------



## darkJST (26. Mai 2014)

Beim ersten steht doch fast direkt am Gipfel ein ziemlich verwittertes radeln verboten Schild...sind wir doch schon mehrfach dran vorbei gekommen^^


----------



## sbradl (26. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mich nur an das Schild nach der Asphaltauffahrt erinnern. Bei dem anderen waren wir schonmal? wir sind doch immer nach Westen Richtung Heufuder gefahren. Und westlicher als der Aussichtsturm waren wir doch nie?


----------



## darkJST (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne steht das genau hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (26. Mai 2014)

Dann hab ich ja Recht! da sind wir noch nie lang gefahren ^^ wir sind vorher abgebogen. "Look where you go, go where you look". Hätte ich es gesehen wäre ich also falsch gefahren


----------



## AlterSachse (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo


darkJST schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne steht das genau hier.


genau diesen Weg meinte ich auch mit gesperrt. Auf meiner ersten Tour 28.07.2011 war das Schild noch sehr gut zu erkennen und der Ranger dahinter auf seinem Quad  auch. 

Deswegen hab ich auch immer noch nicht den perfekten Weg nach unten gefunden. Das nächste mal probiere ich Heufuder und dann runter nach Flinsberg und dort wieder auf den Track.
Gruß und schöne Woche


----------



## sbradl (26. Mai 2014)

Den neuen Singltrek-Teil da unten muss ich mir auch mal vornehmen... Könnte man gerne auch mal gemeinsam in Angriff nehmen.

Der Weg zum Heufuder rüber war gestern auch teilweise auch eher ein kleiner Bach als ein Weg. Aber war in diese Richtung gut zu fahren. Zurück wars ungemütlicher weil bergauf...


----------



## leler (26. Mai 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> ... und dann an "Pechova smrt" vorbei, was auch immer das ist.  ....


Da hats den Oberheger Adolf Pech 1933 erwischt:
http://stovi.info/pomnicky/soubory/velfoto/f_pechxbg.htm
Kann aber kein Biker gewesen sein, da es damals ja sicher noch keine MTBs gab .-)


----------



## konaspeed (27. Mai 2014)

Sonntags, wieder Kaiserwetter 



 



mal wieder an Zauberpeters Schloss vorbei


----------



## baerzold (28. Mai 2014)

War am Samstag auf der Suche nach den Müglitztaltrails. 

Von Liebstadt gings über Wiesenwege hoch Richtung rotes Fuhrwerk.




[/url

Weiter Richtung Schlottwitz




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246




zum ersten Ziel dem Hangweg westlich von Schlottwitz.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246




Nach ein paar Straßenkilometern in Richtung Mühlbach gings rauf zur Teufelsnase. Schöne schmale Wege hinauf, mit einer doch schon recht 
steilen Abfahrt.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246




In Mühlbach gings dann durch den Wald hinauf nach Burkhardtswalde, wo es mich dann zum Aussichtspunkt " Prinzenbank" zog.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246




Von dort aus führt ein herrlicher Trail in richtung Tal und weiter zum Schloß Weesenstein. Auf diesem Trail stieß ich dann an meine Technischen Grenzen, da der Weg das Umsetzen des Hinterrades erfordert. Und Das bekomm ich einfach nicht in meine Rübe.





Und wieder Rauf nach Burkhartswalde.





Und weiter zur Abfahrt vom Kanitz.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629246




Der Trail ist wirklich fein

Danach gings direkt und per Asphalt wieder nach Hause da das Mittagessen schon wartete.

Puhh, für eine 35 kilometer Tour doch eine ganz schöne Bilderflut geworden. 
Ich hoffe euch ist nicht Grün vor Augen 

MfG Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaspeed (28. Mai 2014)

Davon kann man doch nicht genug bekommen. Da haben wir uns ja mal wieder knapp verpasst. Der Kahnitz ist aber ganz schön zugewachsen. Hab deine Spuren gesehen.


----------



## baerzold (29. Mai 2014)

Ja es grünt so grün. Wobei die Natur zur Zeit überall ganz schön loslegt.
Du warst aber Sonntag oder bist Du am Samstag auch schon unterwegs gewesen?

Wo issn die Aussicht auf dem ersten Bild in deinem letzten Beitrag? Im Hintergrund die Windräder müssten die bei Mühlbach sein, oder?

MfG Pierre


----------



## konaspeed (29. Mai 2014)

War Sonntag kurz vorm Dunkelwerden. 
Da hat aber einer ganz scharfe Augen, ja das müssten die Windräder oberhalb von Mühlbach sein, also quasi Reinhardsgrimma.


----------



## baerzold (29. Mai 2014)

Und von wo aus hast nun das Bild gemacht?


----------



## konaspeed (29. Mai 2014)

Vom Hallstein aus.


----------



## tanztee (1. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich mir nun wochenlang am SVTF-Schaufenster nur die Nase plattdrücken konnte, habe ich mich mal wieder in den Wald gewagt. Locker einrollen auf S0-Trails war die Devise und so begab ich mich auf eine von @Falco inspirierte Tour:

*13 Brücken und Trails am Lößnitzhang*

Von Trauchau kommend, führt mich der Sternweg zum Fiedlergrund:





Auf Falcos digitalen Spuren in einem schmalen Seitental tauchen sonderbare Erdformationen auf. Das ist ja mal ein amtlicher Step-Up! Sag einer was über die faule Jugend 





Auf dem Weg zum Albrechtsberg geht es über erholsame Trails im unteren S0-Bereich ...





Da ich die Aussicht nur im Nebel kenne, freue ich mich über das Panorama hier am Albrechtsberg.





Unter Aufbietung aller mentalen Kräfte gelingt es mir, nicht in den genialen Trail talwärts einzubiegen (Stichwort: übergroße Reblaus, die wie ein Mistkäfer aussieht). 

Eine kleine Entschädigung folgt jedoch auf dem Fuße Richtung Straken, auch wenn ich einige Serpentinen im weiten Rechtsbogen lieber umfahre. 

Dann folge ich weiter gemütlichen Wegen und erspähe unweit der Wetterwarte am Horizont die Keulenberge:





Kaffee und Gruner-Eis bieten in Altwahnsdorf eine willkommene Rast, was ganz volkstümlich aus der Garage mit Plastestühlen in der Einfahrt feilgeboten wird. 





Durch Altwahnsdorf rollt ich weiter und freue mich auf den nächsten Trail.
Wenn man dann den kaum sichtbaren Abzweig findet und sämtliche Sackgassenschilder und "Betreten verboten - Einsturzgefahr" ignoriert, findet man sich in einem kleinen Tal mitsamt feinem Trail wieder:





Im Lößnitzgrund tobt anscheinend ein größeres Fest. Ein Oldtimer-Treffen?





Zum Glück kann ich mich seitwärts in die  Büsche schlagen und über diverse Wege und Trails, die sich so nie im Leben gefunden hätte, führt mich der digitale Tourguide zum Wasserturm und damit zum Panorama #2:





Der Aussicht folgt eine sehr schöne Abfahrt parallel zum Wanderweg. Kurz vorm Ende, kaum sichtbar, haben sich doch ein paar Stufen in den Weg geschlichen  Das ist jetzt aber nicht mehr S0  ... fühlt sich mal kurz wie echtes Mountainbiken an ...

Dafür geht es ganz zivilisert die Mohrenstraße zur Volkssternwarte hoch. Panorama #3 ähnelt jetzt irgendwie den anderen Aussichtspunkten, bis auf den Jacobstein:





Die zwei sind offensichtlich nicht an den Weinbergen in Steilhanglage interessiert:





Durch den Kroatengrund geht es Richtung Lindenau, an einer größeren Reithalle vorbei. Die Reithallen-Inhabitanten lassen es gemütlich angehen.





Nun nähere ich mich dem 13-Brücken-Trail. Der Einstieg ist ja nicht zu verfehlen ...





... liegt aber fahrtechnisch heute deutlich über meiner Trail-Toleranzschwelle 





Im kühlen Grunde folgt eine Kurve der nächsten und die Szenerie lässt das Herz des Naturfreundes höher schlagen.





Viel zu schnell gelange ich in den Lößnitzgrund und finde mich plötzlich auf einer abgesperrten Straße zwischen Bratwurst mampfenden Horden wieder ... Ooops ... an eine Fortsetzung der Tour via Rieselgrund wieder zum Fiedlergrund ist erstmal nicht zu denken. Ich  - mit schlammspritzerverzierten Waden, Helm, verschwitztem Trikot und grellbuntem MTB - mische mich unauffällig unters Volk und trotte mit der Masse an den Freßbuden entlang. Die zahlreichen Ordnungskräfte und das jeder so ein blaues Band am Handgelenk hat, lassen mich irgendwie im Kopf spontan diverse Exit-Strategien durchspielen ...

Des Rätsels Lösung:





Weder Sheriffs noch Indianer hindern mich hier an der Weiterfahrt und so strebe ich meinem lokalen Hofverkäufer frischer Landprodukte entgegen, welcher mir in Kaditz bekannt ist.





Noch ein letzter Blick in die Lößnitzhänge, dann geht es, knapp 30 km auf dem Tacho, wieder nach Hause:





*Ja, so ist es wenn es mal zwickt und zwackt:*
Die einen nicken wissend und schauen einen an, als sei man nun auch endlich im Club der Dauer-Invaliden angenkommen 
Die anderen (Namen sind der Redaktion bekannt) meinen lakonisch, das sei das Alter 
Genau das, was einen so richtig wieder aufbaut  

... und wenn ich auf Krücken zum Trail-Einstieg humpeln muss ...

*Treppen-Downhill statt Treppenlift!  * 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (1. Juni 2014)

Ahh, der Cheffe ist wieder unterwegs. Nachdem ich schon gedacht hatte, daß der SVTF wegen Überalterung oder Erdbeben ausstirbt. 
Feine Tour vor der Stadt hast Du da gemacht. Und hast bei den Bildern auch an Publikum gedacht. Danke!



> ...unterem S0-Bereich...


LOL
Alles Gute und Willkommen im Club. Lass Dir gesagt sein: es wird wieder besser. Ich glaube an die Widergeburt


----------



## leler (1. Juni 2014)

Danke Dir für den schönen Bericht!!!
Als geboreren Radebeuler liest man dies natürlcih besonders aufmerksam...
Freut mich, dass es Dir in den Radebeuler Hängen offensichtlich gut gefallen hat. Stroken & Co. ist auch für Senioren/Untrainierte/Dauer-INvaliden noch eine gute Trainingsstrecke .-) Zumindest zähle ich wohl inzwischen zu dieser Zielgruppe...
Damit wenigstens dem Winterspeck etwas zu Leibe gerückt wird, war ich gestern unterwegs. Bericht folgt...

PS. Stimmt, dieses Wochenende war ja Karl-May-Fest. Gut, dass es das Forum gibt .-)


----------



## firlie (2. Juni 2014)

Na schau einer an, er ist auferstanden, rehabilitiert von seinen Wehwehchen und seine 3 Weibchen haben ihn für ein Zeitchen ziehen lassen, wieder mal mit mahnenden Worten, etwas Feines mitzubringen ... 





Das war nicht schwer zu erraten. Es gab also Kohlrabi und Radis zum Abendbrot ...
-----------------------------------
Kritik: Warum sind deine "Selfis" verwackelt ? Warst du zu schwach um einen anständigen Trackstand hinzubekommen ?
-----------------------------------
Toller Trip in lieblicher Landschaft  eines, mit aller Macht sich gegen das Alter stemmenden S-0 Fahrers.
Ach und um noch ein bisschen mehr zu sticheln:


> * trotte mit der Masse an den Freßbuden entlang*



Das ist ein weiteres untrügliches Zeichen des Alterns...
Hast du den fettigen Würsten und dicken Dönern widerstehen können ???
-----------------------------------
Aber mach dir nichts aus den höhnenden Worten deines Vize !!!
Wenn ich mir meine diesjährige Gesamtkilometeranzahl anschaue, wird mir ganz übel. Im Ausreden erfinden _("heute fahre ich nicht weil,...) _bin ich dagegen unschlagbar geworden !
Vertrauen wir auf die Vorhersehung eines wei*s*en Mannes aus Bayern:



CC. schrieb:


> : *es wird wieder besser*. Ich glaube an die Widergeburt



Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (2. Juni 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Na schau einer an, er ist auferstanden, rehabilitiert von seinen Wehwehchen


Naja, noch nicht ganz, aber es wird schon wieder besser 



firlie schrieb:


> Kritik: Warum sind deine "Selfis" verwackelt ? Warst du zu schwach um einen anständigen Trackstand hinzubekommen ?



Also bei 1/4 s Belichtung ... und ich kann keine heftigen Bewegungen machen ... dass ich überhaupt in Gänze auf dem Foto bin freut mich schon!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (2. Juni 2014)

*5 aus 7 - 700er im Böhmischen Mittelgebirge*


Da wir keinen Thread "Böhmische Kegelberge" haben und die Tour in Sachsen startete und endete, bin ich mal so frei, über die vorgestrige Tour an dieser Stelle zu berichten:

Eigentlich sollte es mit dem 5-Uhr-Zug von Dresden nach Usti gehen. Aber irgendwie ist das schon unmenschlich früh. Also nahm ich am Samstagmorgen den 7:47er ins Visier und war letztlich froh, nach einem Zeitfahrrennen (gut, dass um diese Zeit noch nicht so viel Verkehr in der Stadt ist) diesen gerade noch erreicht zu haben. Glücklicherweise hat der "Wanderexpress Bohemica“ sogar (Vorsicht Ironie!) einen Fahrscheinautomat an Bord, was im VVO-Gebiet ja leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist. Kurz nach 9 war Usti (Aussig) erreicht und das Abenteuer konnte beginnen.

Inspiriert von karstb's Milesovka Runde MTB http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ktkeyuexzlnfapoz wollte ich mich an diversen linkselbischen Kegelbergen im Böhmischen Mittelgebirge versuchen. Bei ausreichend Zeit sollte es dann rechtselbig nach Schöna zurückgehen oder bereits von Lovosice aus per Bahn.

Zum Warm-up ging es den Radweg zur Vetruse, dem Aussichtshotel im Süden, hinauf (steil, aber kurz).





_









Heute ohne Schrecken und Casper David Friedrich - Burg Schreckenstein an der Elbstaustufe.
_
Und weiter über Straßen nach Chvalov (Qualen, Nomen est omen). Der Radweg dort hinunter an die Elbe gehört für mich mit zu den tollsten Radwegen, da wunderbar steil. Dieses Mal ausnahmsweise hinab (max. -14%), dafür ging es auf der anderen Seite akzeptabel steil wieder hinauf (angeblich max. 18% laut Tacho) .-) Hinter Radejcin konnte dann die neue A17/D8 bestaunt werden.




_A17/D8 Richtung Prag._
Sanft schlummert die Baustelle nachdem ein Teil der Strecke Hangrutschen zum Opfer fiel. (Meine Meinung, dass die Autobahn besser in den Freiberger Korridor gehört hätte, wenn nicht Lokalpolitiker aus Dresden und Usti unbedingt direkten Autobahnanschluss gewollt hätten, verkneife ich mir mal hier.)

Danach durchs Dorf Kletecna (Kletschen) hinauf zum gleichnahmigen Berg (710m), der auch auch Malá Milesovka genannt wird. Es soll der ersten von mehreren 700er Bergen an diesem Tag werden. Am oberen Dorfende muss man sich entscheiden: ein Weg biegt links ab, einer rechts. Laut Karte führt der Weg auf halber höhe vom Dorf um den Berg und wieder ins Dorf zurück. Ob er wirklich durchgängig ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ich entscheide mich für den linken Weg, der Traktorbreite hat und leicht fahrbar ist - bis auf 3-4 überbreite Wasserrinnen aus Metall, die einem gelegentlich zum Absteigen zwingen da selbst für ein 29er definitiv zu breit. Nach einem Kilometer biegt ein Trail schrängt nach rechts ab. 200 Meter weiter geht der Trampelpfad steil nach oben weg. Ich schiebe das Rad noch ein paar Meter, bis es mir zu steil und felsig wird. Die letzten Meter daher zu Fuß.




_Kletecna/Kletschen (710m)_
Oben erwarten mich eine winzige Lichtung, eine kleine Steinpyramide, viel Gestrüpp (Beinlinge/lange Hosen wegen der Brennnesseln nicht vergessen!) und wenig Aussicht. Lediglich nach Nordosten reicht der Blick bis zur Elbe.





Anschließen wieder nach unten, hinterm Ort links nach Westen, über den Pass der Fernstraße E55, die z.Z. die Autobahn ersetzt, durch den Wald (z.T. durch die Regengüsse der letzten Tage doch noch ziemlich schlammig :-( ) und über eine malerische Berwiese mit schöner Aussicht nach Norden. Dann ist die Sachsenkuppe erreicht. Hoffe, dies reicht als Bezug für "Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland" .-) Woher der Name kommt, kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht weil man von hier bis nach Sachsen schauen kann? Hier auf knapp 600m beginnt der Lift zum Milesovka (Milleschauer), mit dem die Bergwirtschaft und Wetterstation versorgt werden. Zum Glück geht es nicht die Liftschneise hinauf, sondern den roten (und später rot-blauen) Wanderweg. (Danke an Suicycle für die Tipps bei der Wahl der Aufstiegsroute!) Ein Teil davon ist fahrbahr, zumindest im unteren Teil. Ich schiebe jedoch größtenteils mangels Kondition, zumal ich meine Körner auch noch für weitere Berge brauchen werde. Der Tacho wird später maximal 22% anzeigen. Reichlich eine Stunde später ist es geschafft.




_Kleines Belegfoto fürs Erinnerungsalbum, damit man später zu Seniorenzeiten noch was zum Beweisen hat.-)_
Oben erwarten die Wanderer mit dem Gasthaus und der Baude der Wanderfreunde (z.Z. im Umbau) gleich zwei Orte zum Einkehren. Wer mag, kann auch noch gegen Eintrittsgeld auf den Turm steigen. Ich genieße die fantastische Aussicht kurz ein paar Minuten.




_Blick zum Lovos/Lobosch (570 m)_
Es ist schon halb Drei und ich habe noch einiges vor. Also den blauen und anschließend den roten Wanderweg schiebend hinab (unterwegs begegnen mir zwei Einheimische mit Touringrädern- die einzigen, die ich an diesem Tag hier zu Gesicht bekomme).




_Breit getreten, aber felsig & stein - der rote zum blauen Wanderweg._
Anschließend einen breiten Waldweg und schmalen Trek hinunter nach Cernice. Nur ein kurzes Durchschnaufen.




_Blick zurück auf den Milesovka (Milleschauer, auch Donnersberg, 836m) mit der drittschönsten Aussicht der Welt - laut Humboldt..._

Hinter dem Ort geht es wieder kräftig hinauf (17%), allerdings die nächsten Kilometer auf Waldautobahnen, die teilweise auch als Radwege ausgeschildert sind. Auf der 25819 begegnet mir noch eine Gruppe deutscher Wanderradler. Danach wird es richtig ruhig. Der westliche Teil des Böhm. MIttelgebirges (NSG Brezina) war vor der Wende russisches Militärgelände - die Betonplatten auf einen Teil der Wege zeugen davon - und wird von Touristen auch heute noch kaum besucht. Zum Parez/Klotzberg (736m) muss ich die bequeme Waldautobahn verlassen und nach rechts abbiegen. Ein traktorbreiter Waldweg führt an einer Waldhütte vorbei und bis auf den Gipfel. Eigentlich gut fahrbar, wenn die Kräfte es hergeben würde.




_Parez/Klotzberg (736m)_
Oben auch hier keine Aussicht, da komplett bewachsen.




_Parez/Klotzberg (736m)_

Anschließend auf der Waldautobahn (Radweg 231) wieder hinab. Den Lhottaberg streiche ich aus Zeitgründen aus der Route (wäre eh nur ein 500er gewesen) und biege gleich nach Lukov ab. Es ist schon nach 6, aber auf den Hradistany (Radelstein, 752 m) möchte ich heute zumindest noch. Gut ausgeschildert, biegt die Route vom Hauptweg ab. Bis auf die allerletzten Meter ist auch hier der breite Waldweg gut fahrbar. Man darf nur nicht den letzten Abzweig verpassen, was mir fasst passiert wäre. Oben angekommen erwartet einen kein steiler Gipfel sondern ein Hochplatteau mit der Radelstein-Wiese.




_Hradistany/Radelstein (752 m)_
Auch wenn durch die Bäume ringsum (außer dem Erzgebirgskamm) nichts in der Ferne zu sehen ist, lohnt sich der Weg hierher, finde ich. Der Platz hat etwas Magisches. Wer weiß, wer hier beim Vollmond über die Wiese tanzt .-)




_Und noch einmal als Panorama: Hradistany/Radelstein (752 m)_

Beim Abstieg nach Drevce würde sich eigentlich für "700er-Sammler" ein Abstecher auf den Ostry (719m) anbieten. Allerdings habe ich auf allen Karten keinen Weg zum Gipfel gefunden und nach Pfadsuche im Unterholz ist mir angesichts der matschigen Beine und der Uhrzeit nicht zumute. Auch den Hradek (nur 566m) schenke ich mir. In Devovka geht es neben einer Angebervilla den roten Wanderweg durchs Unterholz ins Nachbardorf, schließend durch Vlastislav mit seinem Burgfried nach Sutom, wo ich kurz vor 8 raste und die letzte Banane verschlinge. Irgendwie war es wohl ein Fehler, auf dem Milleschauer nicht fürstlich zu tafeln... Ich entschließe mich, das "Restprogramm" zügig durchzuziehen: Die Burgruine Kostal (schöne Aussicht nach Süden) fällt daher genauso weg wie der Borec. Der Radweg 25 macht jetzt einen Bogen durch den Wald, führt durch Borec und an Bilinka vorbei über die A17/D8, die bis an den Lovos (Lobosch, 570 m) bereits in Betrieb ist.




_Noch einmal A17/D8 Richtung Prag._
Apropos: Eigentlich sollte der Hausberg von Lovosice der Abschlussberg auf linkselbischer Seite werden. Ich ringe arg mit mir. Allerdings ist es schon 21 Uhr. Bis ich oben bin ist es wahrscheinlich dunkel. Also steiche ich auch diesen und trete statt dessen kräftig in die Pedalen bergab durch das Oparner (Wopparner) Tal mit seine Mühlen und Campingplätzen Richtung Elbe.

Mit etwas Glück erwische ich in Male Zernoseky einen Zug Richtung Norden, war mein Plan. Allerdings ist der Fahrplan mehr als dürftig. Es ist kurz vor halb 10. So richtig schlau werde ich nicht daraus. (Später daheim sehe ich im elektronischen Fahrplan, dass ich bis Decin gekommen wäre, wenn ich den Zug via Lovosice wenige Minuten später genommen hätte.) Die letzten S-Bahnen nach Dresden geht 23:05 ab Schöna und 00:15 ab Bad Schandau. In 2 bzw. 3h ist dies (für mich heute) nicht zu schaffen. Übernachten mag ich eigentlich nicht da ich morgen noch etwas vorhabe. Also entschließe ich mich notgedrungen, die Fernstraße an der Elbe Richtung Usti zu rollen. Da diese inzwischen mautpflichtig ist kommen aller paar Kilometer diverse Kameras. Selten habe ich mich so perfekt überwacht gefühlt. Gut, dass Radler nicht mautpflichtig sind, hoffe ich .-) Kurz vor Dreiviertel 11 bin ich am Hauptbahnhof in Usti. Der vorletzte Zug nach Decin ging vor ein paar Minuten. Der letzte erst gegen 1 in der Nacht.  Damit ist klar: Auch die letzte S-Bahn ab Bad Schandau ist nicht zu schaffen. Ich "plündere" erst einmal den Snackautomaten und vertiefe mich in die Landkarte. Wahrscheinlich wird es das beste sein, den kürzesten Weg auf der Landstraße via Bahratal nach Dresden zu nehmen, da vor 5 Uhr kein Zug die Elbe entlang fährt. Also weiter zur nächsten Tankstelle, Cola & Snacks tanken und dann die Serpentinen hinauf aus der Stadt heraus. Irgendwann zwischen 1 und 2 ist der Nollendorfer Pass (700m) erreicht und ich kann mich endlich zum Grenzübergang rollen lassen. Es wird kalt (4°C?). Wer denkt auch im Sommer daran, Handschuhe einzupacken... Bei Gottleuba dann noch ein letzter Anstieg und weiter rollt es via Pirna und durchs Dresdner Zentrum. Halb drei setzt am Himmel langsam die Dämmerung ein. Als ich um 5 daheim bin ist es bereits richtig hell. Am Ende stehen dann 170km/3600hm/20h. (Ohne das Malheur mit dem verpassten Zug wären es humane 77km/2500hm/12h gewesen...)
Es wird ein sehr gemütlicher Sonntag .-)

Fazit: Die 700er im Böhmische Mittelgebirge erscheinen an einem Tag machbar. Allerdings sollte man zeitiger starten, mehr Kondition haben und spätestens 19:30 Uhr an der Elbe sein, um den letzten Zug noch zu schaffen.
(Wenn man den rechtelbigen Sedlo - siehe http://www.ceskestredohori.cz/clanky/vysokohorsky-prechod.htm - noch dazunimmt, müsste man aber noch 1-2 Gänge im Tempo hochschalten, um es an einem Tag zu schaffen.)

Hoffe, ich habe dem einen oder anderen etwas Appetit auf die Trails rund um dem Milleschauer gemacht...

Gut Roll und wenig Tragen
wünscht
Leler


----------



## konaspeed (3. Juni 2014)

Reiche Bilderausbeute letzes Wochenende 
Locations: rund um Berggießhübel und Königstein


----------



## Rockhopser (3. Juni 2014)

@leler :
Wirklich ne klasse Tour und gut geschrieben!
Schön, dass dir meine Tipps geholfen haben. War ja schon mal mit @tanztee dort und weiß, dass die Gegend einen ganz eigenen reizvollen Charakter hat. Kommt auf den Bildern gut rüber.

Bei 170km und 3600hm weiß ich aber nicht, wo bei dir die konditionellen Probleme liegen sollen 
Allein die Tatsache, sich mitten in der Nacht noch von Usti bis nach DD durchschlagen zu müssen, hätte mich verzweifeln lassen... da hätt ich mir eher eine Floß gebaut und wär die Elbe runtergetrieben 

Ich frag mich allerdings, warum du von Usti los bist 
Dein Tourgebiet lag doch ein ganzes Stück weiter südwestlich. Dadurch ist sicher zu Beginn der Tour zu viel Zeit für die Anfahrt draufgegangen. Wurdest du durch die Zugverbindungen dazu gezwungen oder war das gewollt?


----------



## firlie (3. Juni 2014)

@ leler
Da scheint einer wahnsinnig viel Zeit zu haben, nicht nur für ausgesprochenen Mammuttouren


> Am Ende stehen dann 170km/3600hm/20h


sondern auch für`s Berichte schreiben.
Danke für ein überaus gelungenes Geschreibsel mit fototechnisch herrlich festgehaltenen Landschaftsimpressionen (...schwärm).
........................
Dieses erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht, denn eigentlich ist der -firlie- als Angsthase und Runterschieber bekannt:


> Also den blauen und anschließend den roten Wanderweg *schiebend* hinab




------------------
Grüße
-firlie-
PS: Hoffe deine Beine waren am Sonntag zu gebrauchen...


----------



## tanztee (3. Juni 2014)

Nichtsahnend klicke ich auf mein SVTF-Lesezeichen ...
*Bam!!*
*Das sind ja mal Bilderfluten*   

@leler Ja, das ist der Spirit des Mountainbikens ... ich riche förmlich die kalte Morgenluft kurz vor Dresden ... die Beine total übersäuert ... nur der pure Wille treibt Dich voran ... einsame Spitze ...  
@konaspeed läßt wieder einfach die Bilder für sich sprechen, viele bekannte Sachen  scheinen ja auch ein paar km gewesen zu sein 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## drg (3. Juni 2014)

........................................


----------



## karstb (3. Juni 2014)

Toller Bericht, leler. Freut mich, dass du dich von meiner wenig inspirierten Tour hast inspirieren lassen. Ich hatte damals einfach versucht, die höchsten Hügel mit einem Track zu verbinden. In meiner lokalen Trackdatenbank sind die meisten Gipfel seitdem mit einem "keine Aussicht" Wegpunkt versehen, aber diese Wegpunkte habe ich nicht bei gpsies hochgeladen.
Enorm ist, wie du aus so einer schönen Runde ein echtes Abenteuer gemacht hast, wenn vielleicht auch nicht ganz freiwillig. Aber zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen hast du den Nightride ja wohl schon. Ich habe damals übrigens genau 6 Stunden Fahrzeit gebraucht für die Originalrunde, mit Pausen waren es brutto 9 Stunden. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass die Runde schon recht intensiv ist, sind immerhin fast 3000Hm auf nicht mal 80km. Ich faule Sau bin natürlich mit dem Auto angereist....
Haben wir uns eigentlich schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Falco (6. Juni 2014)

Unser 2. Himmelfahrtswochenende in Zittau hatte von beginn an die bessere Wettervorhersage als im Jahr zuvor. Doch ganz trocken sollte es dennoch nicht werden, der Donnerstag blieb uns als ein Tag in verregneter Tradition. Jedoch sollte es mit 10-14 °C auf dem Hochwald deutlich wärmer sein.

Mit diesen Aussichten Motiviert haben wir unsere Planung gestaltet. Aus meiner Tour Dresden-Oybin ist allerdings nichts geworden. Nieselregen mit Gegenwind und störmischen Windböen waren doch zu viel für eine langgezogene und weniger aufregende Anfahrt über Tschechische asphaltierte Radwege durch den Wald.

So entschied ich mich am Mittwoch gegen Mittag in Ruhe mit dem Zug anzureisen um in Oybin noch vor dem Feiertag die Ferienwohnung mit Vorräten zu bestücken.

Im Verlaufe des Mittwochs stellte sich heraus das es Wettertechnisch doch hätte brauchbar werden können für die Radroute, einmal ausschlafen hat sich trotzdem gelohnt, da brauchte ich dann die nächsten Tage keinen Schlaf nachholen.

In Oybin angekommen hatte ich erstmal meinen Rucksack entleert und mich mit Dämpfer- und Luftpumpe bewaffnet. Nachdem alles auf Maximaldruck gebracht wurde konnte ich in 2 statt 3 Fuhren die Vorräte den Berg von Olbersdorf nach Oybin hochfahren. Es macht immer wieder spaß mit 12kg auf dem Rücken einen Berg zu erklimmen und den Prall aufgepumpten Reifen beim Walken zuzusehen.

Nachdem ich mich mit Tschechischen Kronen eingedeckt habe, neigte sich der Mittwoch auch schon seinem Ende entgegen.

Der Donnerstag begann mit einem einsamen Frühstück, leider war keiner da mit dem ich Wetten konnte das wieder mindestens einer Probleme mit den überfüllten Zügen zu Himmelfahrt hat. Doch entgegen meiner Erwartungen hätte ich die Wette verloren, denn wir waren pünktlich vollzählig und konnten sogar früher starten als wir es im letztes Jahr geschafft haben.

Es hat mich direkt Motiviert zu wissen das wir durch Pünktliche Tourenstarts dieses Jahr abends endlich mal weniger Stress zu haben.

Wenn ich mir die Bilder vom Donnerstag so ansehe, dann frage ich ob meine Mitfahrer motiviert waren, mir fehlt dazu die Erinnerung, denn das erste Bild geht direkt im Nebel los:





Als nach mehreren Kilometern Schlamm und Pfützen die Hose langsam feucht wurde, viel mir auf wieder einmal nicht vorausgedacht zu haben. Es ist bereits das 3. Mal das ich an einem Regenfreien aber Nassen Tag auf die Wasserdichte Regenhose verzichtet habe…

Doch bei dem Blick auf die Ausstattung meiner Mitfahrer habe ich mir keine sorgen um meine falsche Wahl gemacht, denn jeder ist darauf reingefallen.

Mit einem durch das Erdreich reichhaltig bestückten Antriebsstrang ging es die Berge hinauf bis die ersten Kettenklemmer auftraten. Matthias hatte direkt Horrorvorstellungen vom letzten Wochenende als er das Schaltwerk vom Rahmen gerissen hatte. Als ihm die Kette wenig später wieder mit Schlaufe da hing, war er schon sichtbar genervt. Johannes Dokumentiert fleißig jeden Handgriff am Bike. Und ich machte darauf Aufmerksam dass das Ersatzschaltauge beim Ausrüstungscheck bei ihm gefehlt hatte 

Doch von all dem haben wir uns nicht die Laune verderben lassen, es ging weiter durch den Nebel und wir kamen gut voran.





Mit den ersten längeren Abfahrten wurde es nässer, ordentlich durchgeweicht hat dann auch endgültig die Lust auf Fotos nachgelassen. Mit jedem km spürte man förmlich wie die Bremsbeläge von der knirschenden wässrigen brauen Masse heruntergehobelt wurden. Doch keine Zeit für Pausen, keiner will direkt nach der abfahrt noch mehr abkühlen. Aber es blieb noch Zeit auf die nicht vorhandenen Ersatzbremsbeläge hinzuweisen 

Rasch erreichten wir den Fuße des Jeschken, ohne das Ziel im Nebel sehen zu können, wussten wir dennoch das wir nur noch hinauf müssen. Bei 5°C sollte es aber weiterhin schnell gehen, ich und Matthias verzichteten auf die Schiebepassagen und sind die Asphaltstraße im straffen Tempo hinauf gefahren.

Oben angekommen habe ich die ersten Leute beobachten, die ihre Schirme im Sturm kaputt gemacht haben, für Bilder oder Wartepausen war es zu ungemütlich, so das ich schnell im Turm verschwunden bin.

Wenig später trafen wir uns auf der Toilette beim Wäschetrocknern wieder. Bei 18°C Innentemperatur saßen wir nun bibbernd am Tisch. Matthias war beim Blick aus dem Fenster die Verzweiflung förmlich ins Gesicht geschrieben. Er klärte uns auf das seine 150g Beinlinge aufgrund des Wetterberichtes wegen unüberlegter Gewichtsoptimierung den 1kg Pflegeprodukten zum Opfer gefallen sind.

Der waagerechte Nieselregen schoss weiterhin unerbittlich um den Turm herum und Matthias fand eine Lösung für all seine Probleme und bestellte einen Glühwein nach dem anderen.

Nach dem Essen ging es wieder hinaus, auch wenn wir es diesmal bis zum Schluss hinausgezögert haben, mussten wir uns früher oder später den Elementen stellen. Nach einer ausführlichen Aufwärmung ging es dann endlich ins Tal hinab.

Jetzt bloß nichts anmerken lassen beim Foto und schön in die Kamera lächeln:




Und mit kurzen Hosen ging es ohne Pausen weiter auf der Suche nach den Vorhergesagten 13°C




Ich konnte mich kaum noch motivieren bei diesen Fotofeindlichen Bedingungen ohne Licht, bei Nebel und beschlagender Ausrüstung Bilder zu machen:




Doch ein paar sind es noch geworden:




Die Temperatur blieb fast unverändert, doch mittlerweile ist die Luftfeuchte auf ein angenehmes maß zurückgegangen und der Wind ließ nach so das die gefühlte Temperatur deutlich gestiegen ist.

Sichtbar trockener ging es so neu motiviert weiter nach Oybin:





Mit angetrockneter Schlammpackung erreichten wir dann gegen 19Uhr unsere Ferienwohnung






Das Abendessen wurde in unseren Minioffen zubereitet. Liebevoll bezeichneten wir das Gerät, welches grade mal eine halbe Pizza fasste, als Steinofen, weil ein Stein drin lag. Und so verbrachten wir unseren Abend damit 6 Pizzahälften zu Backen und nach und nach zu verspeisen.


----------



## firlie (7. Juni 2014)

*Boah eh ...!*
Da kriegt man ja schon vom Lesen des ersten Abschnitts ne Gänsehaut.
Aber der Bericht zeigt uns, dass es eben noch richtige Männer am Männertag gibt, die sich unbeeindruckt jeglicher Wettervorhersagen den Elementen stellen.
Chapeau .
Hoffe, dass ich in der nächsten Woche das fehlende Jeschken-Bild nachreichen kann  !
Schöne Pfingsten
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerzold (7. Juni 2014)

* WOW *was ist denn hier los. Einmal ne Woche nicht hier rein geguckt und hier stept der Bär. 
Danke für die tollen Berichte und Fotos.

@konaspeed: Da haben wir uns mal wieder verpasst. Ich war Sonntag morgen auf dem Jagdstein und den Hochsteinen bei Berggießhübel.

MfG Pierre


----------



## leler (9. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Unser 2. Himmelfahrtswochenende in Zittau hatte von beginn an die bessere Wettervorhersage als im Jahr zuvor. Doch ganz trocken sollte es dennoch nicht werden, der Donnerstag blieb uns als ein Tag in verregneter Tradition.  ... Rasch erreichten wir den Fuße des Jeschken, ohne das Ziel im Nebel sehen zu können, wussten wir dennoch das wir nur noch hinauf müssen. Bei 5°C sollte es aber weiterhin schnell gehen, ich und Matthias verzichteten auf die Schiebepassagen und sind die Asphaltstraße im straffen Tempo hinauf gefahren. ...


Danke für den Gänsehaut-Bericht! Bei diesen Temperaturen denkt man ja fast wehmütig ans vorige Wochenende zurück 
(War auch völlig perplex als ich eben auf der Suche nach den Maximalteperaturen beim CHMI sah, dass es in der Nacht von Fr auf Sa im Böhmerwald noch Frost gegeben hat. Irgendwie völlig durchgeknallt, das Wetter...)




karstb schrieb:


> Ich habe damals übrigens genau 6 Stunden Fahrzeit gebraucht für die Originalrunde, mit Pausen waren es brutto 9 Stunden. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass die Runde schon recht intensiv ist, sind immerhin fast 3000Hm auf nicht mal 80km. Ich faule Sau bin natürlich mit dem Auto angereist.... Haben wir uns eigentlich schon mal gesehen?


Danke für die Infos, karstb!!! (Und sorry für meine späte Antwort.)
Sehr interessant! Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, wie Du dies damals logistisch gemeistert hattest... Zu Deinem Start/Endpunkt in Rtyne an der Bilina gäbe es ab/nach Dresden zumindest theoretisch eine Zugverbindung, die sonntags ein Zeitfenster von 9-19 erlauben würde... Aber Auto ist definitiv die sichere Variante - siehe besagter Bericht 
Gesehen? Hmm, eventuell auf der "Gemütlichen Borsbergtour" Ende April vorigen Jahres? Konditionell habe ich seit letztem Sommer doch etwas nachgelassen bzw. "zugelegt"  und mit der Downhill-Technik war es bei mir noch nie so berauschend. Vielleicht organisiert die DIMB mal wieder einen Anfänger-Technikkurs? (In diesem Frühjahr in der Heide klappte es bei mir leider zeitlich nicht.) Würde mich sehr freuen...




firlie schrieb:


> ... "Also den blauen und anschließend den roten Wanderweg *schiebend* hinab"


Ja, die Wegmarkierung ist nicht ganz eindeutig . Bin froh über die Tipps von Suicycle, wer weiß welche Pfade ich mich sonst langgequält hätte... Danke!



Rockhopser schrieb:


> @leler : ... Ich frag mich allerdings, warum du von Usti los bist
> Dein Tourgebiet lag doch ein ganzes Stück weiter südwestlich. Dadurch ist sicher zu Beginn der Tour zu viel Zeit für die Anfahrt draufgegangen. Wurdest du durch die Zugverbindungen dazu gezwungen oder war das gewollt?


Ja, die Zugverbindungen linkselbisch um diese Uhrzeit waren wirklich nicht berauschend. Klar, es wäre kürzer gewesen, mit der Bahn bis Dolni Zalezly, Prackovice nad Labem oder Male Zernoseky zu fahren. Da der direkte Zug hinter Usti/Aussig aber auf der rechten Elbseite nach Leitmeritz weiterfährt, wäre ich statt um 9 erst 10:15 am Startpunkt gewesen (wenn ich mir vorher den Zugplan samt 3x Umsteigen gut eingeprägt hätte). Zeitlich hätte dies nur ca. 1/4h gebracht und auf die 10km mehr kam es am Ende dann auch nicht mehr an 




konaspeed schrieb:


> Reiche Bilderausbeute letzes Wochenende  Locations: rund um Berggießhübel und Königstein  ...


Danke für die vielen, schönen Fotos! Die schattigen Elbsandsteintäler sind doch immer wieder eine Tour wert, vorallem bei diese Temperaturen ...

Apropos Tourenberichte: Ich habe hier noch den wahrhaft epischen Bericht von den 1000 Meilen der Trans-Tschechoslovakia (zwei Wochen im letzten Juli), habe ich mich aber noch nicht getraut, diesen hochzuladen, da 80 Fotos und 11000 Wörter ... fierlie hatte mich herausgefordert  Waren aber auch recht wilde 1600km, die etwas Platz brauchen.
*Frage: Haben wir hier soviel Platz oder sprengt das den Thread völlig?*
(Eventuell könnte man auch einen extra Threat "Tourenberichte aus den Nachbarländern (CZ/PL)" anlegen?)


----------



## openstoker (9. Juni 2014)

leler schrieb:


> Apropos Tourenberichte: Ich habe hier noch den wahrhaft epischen Bericht von den 1000 Meilen der Trans-Tschechoslovakia (zwei Wochen im letzten Juli), habe ich mich aber noch nicht getraut, diesen hochzuladen, da 80 Fotos und 11000 Wörter ... fierlie hatte mich herausgefordert  Waren aber auch recht wilde 1600km, die etwas Platz brauchen.
> *Frage: Haben wir hier soviel Platz oder sprengt das den Thread völlig?*
> (Eventuell könnte man auch einen extra Threat "Tourenberichte aus den Nachbarländern (CZ/PL)" anlegen?)



Her damit! Mach' doch einen mehrteiligen Bericht wie http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/im-fruehtau-zu-berge.695966/ oder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/langobardix-von-chiasso-nach-tirano.695923/.


----------



## CC. (9. Juni 2014)

Vom letzten Juli? Und da kommst Du jetzt erst damit?
Immer her mit dem tollen Zeux! Platz ist genug und die Leser sind auch schon da....


----------



## baerzold (9. Juni 2014)

@leler.: Bitte hochladen 

Da gäbe es bei Sonnenuntergang und kühlem Bierchen noch ne schöne Abendlektüre.


----------



## leler (10. Juni 2014)

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte! Um die "aktuelle Berichterstattung" von den sicher zahlreich vorhandenen Pfingstausflügen nicht durcheinander zu bringen, würde ich mich gerne noch ein paar Tage zurückhalten. Nehme an, dass es in ca. 1 Woche wieder ruhiger geworden ist. --- Liebe Pfingst-Tourer, bitte legt los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (10. Juni 2014)

*Auf, auf zum Jeschken !!!
Eine hitzige Tagestour von Zittau auf den Ještěd, zur Felswohnung (Skalákovna) und zurück.
Teil 1*
( Ještěd = Jeschken)

Zuallererst ein Dankeschön an leler , der die Freundlichkeit hat, mit seinem epischen, 800 Fotos umfassenden Bericht 3 oder 4 Tage zu warten.
--------
Falco und Co. hatten ja am Männertag eine erste Testrunde auf dem Jeschken unternommen und ganze deutsche Manneskraft bewiesen. Nun sieht es ganz so aus, als ob ich und der AlterSachse ein einzigartiges Nachäffen gestartet hätten, aber dem ist nicht so !
Diese unsere Tour sollte eigentlich schon im letzten Jahr ...aber wie das eben immer so ist !
Für den Pfingstsonntag war der *Tag X* unumstößlich festgelegt "
Auf meine Vor-Anfrage beim Sachsen bezüglich der angesagten Sahara-Wetterlage meinte der bloß "Jo, es ist ein bisschen Wärme angesagt". Na gut, mich als RRRadler soll´s nicht stören, waren meine Gedanken und so ging´s kurz nach 5e ins Auto Richtung Zittau. Auf der Autobahn fast gar nichts los und mein alter Opel-Hobel zeigte wieder mal, was noch alles in ihm steckt.
Ein Bildchen, auf dem der "Ještěd" gaaa...nz weit in der Ferne ... hatte ich schon im Fotofred. Wahrscheinlich haben´s die meisten gar nicht registriert und nun ist hier noch mal für alle Unwissenden: da, dorthin sollte es gehen !





Nun hatte ich die dicke Digitale Canon zwar dabei, aber so klein wie die vom Fotomeester-Falco ist sie nicht und verstauen muss ich die Kamera im Rucksack. Ein ziemlich umständliches Unterfangen, wenn man jedes Mal den Rucksack ... Also wundert euch nicht und ich sage ja immer, das hier ist kein verpixeltes Fotoforum. Fast alle Bilder sind mit der kleinen Kompakten gemacht.
Wie ich schon sagte hatte mein Wägelchen alles gegeben und deshalb war ich auch überpünktlich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt in *"Old Sachs City"*. Selbiger wurde umgehend angeklingelt und erschien in voller Pracht und Größe.






Den Ještěd hatte ich bereits vor 2 Jahren mit dem MTB bezwungen, kannte eine Route und war nun gespannt, was mir der *Großmeister* *des Zittauer* präsentieren würde.
Auf feinen Trails die nur ein Local kennt ging´s an Zittaus Sportpark vorbei hinunter an die Neiße, wo ein schmaler hurzeliger Weg das MTBiker Herz höher schlagen ließ.



 




Am Dreiländerpunkt vorbei





ging´s direkt in die Berge, wo die *Lokomotive* mit Volldampf durchstartete:






Die Temperaturen waren um diese Zeit noch zu ertragen. Es waren etwas über 20°C und damit eine angenehme Arbeitstemperatur.
Nach der ersten Probe ein Ausblick, was uns in der nächsten Stunde erwarten sollte. Da über diese beiden Berge müssen drüber !






Also weiterhin immer den Berg hinauf, auf 3/4 der Kammhöhe.






Unterwegs, Insider werden den kleinen Born kennen, wird sich erfrischt und vom sprudelnden Quell gesoffen.
Ein befreiender Rülpser des Alten Sachsen verkündet die Weiterfahrt.






Atemraubende Blicke auf´s Lausitzer Gebirge, doch die Sonne steht schon hoch und die Sicht ist nicht mehr so klar !






Endlich, endlich !!!
Schon 2 oder 3 Male konnten wir ihn durch dichtes Fichtengehölz entdecken. Nun ist er fast zum Greifen nah, doch wir sind noch so fern ...






Aber das Leiden hat (vorerst) bald eine Ende.
3 GPS-Geräte können nicht lügen und irgendwann kommen wir auf dem unteren Parkplatz vom Jeschken an.






Es ist jetzt kurz nach 10ne. Der Sachse meint wir liegen voll im Limit und so gönnen wir uns erst mal ein zuckerhaltiges Getränk (übrigens meine 2te Cola in diesem Jahr ...ach was lebe ich gesund !!! ).
Ein Biker nach dem anderen macht Zwischenstation und die Schummler fahren ihre Räder gar mit dem Auto bis hier rauf.



 




Ende 1ter Teil.
Über dem 2ten bin ich gerade her.


----------



## firlie (10. Juni 2014)

*Auf, auf zum Jeschken !!!
Eine hitzige Tagestour von Zittau auf den Ještěd, zur Felswohnung (Skalákovna) und zurück.
Teil 2*
( Ještěd = Jeschken)

Das Bild vom "Kämpfer vor dem Herrn" kennt ihr schon. Da ich den Bericht wie immer verlinken möchte, bringe ich´s noch mal.






Der Gipfel vom Berg und die Aussicht da oben ???
Macht euch selber ein Bild und fahrt mal hoch. Ich für mich sage, es gibt schönere Ausblicke und es gibt schönere Berge.
Allein der Jeschken-Turm aus der Ferne ist was Tolles, hat etwas Bezeichnendes, ist schön !
Aber nun sind wir eben oben und das ultimative Beweisfoto darf nicht fehlen.



 




Wir machen eine 20 minütige Pause, essen etwas, schicken Grüße ins entfernte Deutschland.
Ein Gipfel-Rundgang eröffnet uns den Blick auf die geplante Abfahrt....





...auf der wir uns wenig später befinden.
*Die vielen, erschundenen Höhenmeter, nun gehen sie so schnell dahin -heul-
*





Die Kollegen von DOWNHILL & FUN werden diese Stelle kennen, denn hier gehen 2 oder mehrere Trails hinunter nach Liberec. Aber darauf steht uns nicht der Sinn. Wir donnern weiter auf breitem Wege hinunter und vernichten Höhenmeter.
Doch die Entschädigung -zu mindestens für mich- wartet in Form einer wunderschönen alpinen Blumenwiese und so etwas liebe Freunde, hat uns in diesem Jahr noch nicht einmal unser Exilant CC. geboten !!!





Nach dieser Wiese wird´s auch recht mountainbikerisch. Der Skihang war nur ein Anfang, wenig später fahren wir einen sausteiles, steiniges, verhurzeltes Gefälle hinunter. Der Alte Sachse hinterlässt nur eine Staubwolke und ich als bekennender Downhill- Angsthase habe meine liebe Mühe ihm zu folgen.
Aber Gott-sei-Dank ist nichts passiert.
Bisher !!!!
Denn an einer völlig ungefährlichen Stelle, der Sachse will in einen Seitenweg einbiegen, macht er einen Satz über den Lenker und das Kuriose daran, sein Radl stand, wie ihr es auf dem Foto sehen könnt.
"Der Stein der ihm im Wege lag".
Ich kenne diesen Satz und einen ähnlichen Stein nur zu gut vom letzten Herbst, nur hatte mich damals ein weiterer Stein mächtig im Gesicht malträtiert.
Doch Jörg hatte Glück und außer leichten Prellungen und bisschen Brennnesselstich war weiter nix !!!






Wir nähern uns nun dem zweiten Hauptziel des Tages, denn dort wollte der Alte Sachse unbedingt hin. Vorher gibt´s noch einen Blick auf
den Jeschken und eine feine Champignion-Wiese (ruhig mal ranzoomen )






Unser 2tes Tagesziel, die *"Skalákovna"* , die Felswohnung.
Fleißige Hände haben einst vor vielen hundert Jahren diese Behausung in den Sandstein geschlagen. Bis 1860 bewohnt und heutzutage für uns unvorstellbar, hier zu hausen !!!










Über kleine verträumte Dörfchen, vorbei an uralten Holzhäuschen gelangen wir an den "Mundraubpunkt" des Tages.
Die ersten knallroten Kirschen 






Ein letzter Blick auf unser höchstes Tagesziel und ja, der Ještěd von der Süd/Westseite hat auch etwas !






So mal sehen ob ich den letzten Teil noch hinbekomme ...


----------



## firlie (10. Juni 2014)

*Auf, auf zum Jeschken !!!
Eine hitzige Tagestour von Zittau auf den Ještěd, zur Felswohnung (Skalákovna) und zurück.
Teil 3 *
( Ještěd = Jeschken)

Der Asphalt auf dem letzten Foto wurde übrigens kurz zuvor aufgebracht. Die Hitze war unglaublich !!!
Wir fahren weiter wie gehabt nach dem Track vom Alten Sachsen. Hier auf dieser Wiese führt ein Stück vom "Malevil-Cup" durch. Auch die kommenden Kilometer fahren wir (teilweise) auf dieser Route.
Für die Übergenauen, jaaaa... der Jeschken ist noch mal zu sehen, aber das ist wirklich der letzte Blick darauf !






Wir nähern uns nun mir altbekannten Gefilden. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich mit Jörg eine feine Zittauer Tour gemacht und dabei sind wir auch hier vorbei gekommen. Heute allerdings pflügen fette Karpfen durch´s Wasser und Schwärme quirliger Kaulquappen erquicken sich im aufgeheizten Wasser.






Auch wir sind mächtig aufgeheizt, durstig und hungrig. Der Alte Sachse bekommt von den Naturschönheiten nichts mehr mit, donnert am Fisch vorbei, das Ziel, unsere "Knobi-Kneipe", vor Augen.










Wie ihr sehen könnt gibt´s nur ne Kleinigkeit. "Palatschinken mit Eis und Früchten".
Wir saufen jeder 3 Halbe und fallen schon bald unter den Tisch ...
Ach -firlie-, die Hitze.
Es wird Zeit, dass ich zum Schluss komme !
Nein! Natürlich gibt´s bei 33°C keine Alkohol! (Jörg !!! Du petzt jetzt nicht, das ich doch ein Radler hatte !!!)
Also, wir stärken uns kräftig und für sehr wenig Geld und schinden uns anschließend wieder über´s Gebirge.
Nun entsteht vielleicht der Eindruck, dass die Tour zum großen Teile aus breiten Wegen bestand.
Natürlich sind wir zum Jeschken nicht über den Kamm gefahren wie es vielleicht die Jungspunde tun, auch war es dafür viel zu heiß.
Aber Jörg ist Experte und auf den vielen eingebauten Trails wollte ich verständlicherweise nicht anhalten ...
Hier kurz vor deutscher Grenze bot sich z. B. dies:





und wenig später sagte der "Alte Sachse" gibt´s noch mal "_een bissl Spaß_" und donnert dann auf einem ultra langen verhurzelten Pfad an der deutschen Grenze entlang gen Zittau.
Hier passiert er gerade das "Böhmische Tor" ...






...und hier wird mir, schon in Zittau/Hartau, ein grüner Wiesentrail präsentiert:










Auf dem letzten Stück schüttelt Jörg noch mal jede Menge Trail-Joker aus dem Ärmel und anschließend gibt´s noch ein wenig Sightseeing!
Da ist z.B. die Blumenuhr






oder der "Schleiferbrunnen" mit Schleifermännlein (ist vor dem Alten Sachsen inmitten des Brunnens ---aber den "Sachsen" kann ich am Ende des Tages auch einen "Schleifer" nennen !!!)






Auf jeden Fall bin ich wieder mal überwältigt von dem, was ich gesehen habe und was mir gezeigt wurde.
Ein obergeile Tour mit dem Local Matador aus Zittau !!!
Ich sag noch mal tausend Dank dafür und Prost und auf ein Neues irgendwann nach dem Urlaub !






--------------------------------------------
Ach, da war ja noch die Hitze !
Ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, dass es auch im Gebirge so heiß wird. Es waren ab ca. 10:00 durchweg über 30°C.
Wir haben viel getrunken und einige ruppige Waldpassagen weggelassen. Die langen Anstiege, na ja, die sind auch sonst steil und ziehen sich. Wenn man allerdings ne Rast einlegt, dann wird's danach schwer aber erstaunlicherweise ging´s mir und auch dem Jörg am nächsten Tag total gut.
--------------------------------------------
Zu den Daten: Jörg´s Technik hat 82 Kilometer und 2000 Höhenmeter gezählt. Ich muss mein Zeug noch auswerten und gebe deshalb diesen Link  http://altersachse.de/13-tracks/tour/ausgabe.php?id=289

--------------------------------------------
*Eine Bitte an alle Berichte-Schreiber und vor allem an die, die nur Fotostrecken liefern*
(die aber von allen gern gesehen sind !!!).
*Habt ein bisschen Achtung vor eurem Vorgänger und lasst dessen Bericht für 2 oder 3 Tage stehen, ohne dass ihr eure Abenteuer schildert.*
leler war sehr einsichtig und bringt seinen Epik-Fotoband mit Bericht (wenn er es schafft) am Wochenende.
Danke für euer Verständnis.

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (10. Juni 2014)

@firlie wann seit ihr eigentlich gestartet? Und wann steht man da so auf?


----------



## AlterSachse (10. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> @firlie wann seit ihr eigentlich gestartet? Und wann steht man da so auf?


HI,
na so wie immer. Bei mir war wie jeden Tag 5.20 Uhr Weckerklingel und los ging es 6.50 Uhr (geplant war 7.00), also über pünktlich. 

@firlie SUPER Geiler Bericht  den de da wieder aufgesetzt hast. Aber ich bin kein Schleifer 
 dann bis zur nächsten


----------



## Falco (10. Juni 2014)

Das Bild hier ist doch vom 2014-06-08 05:27:14
Hatte @firlie wieder die Winterkamera dabei? 

Aber selbst mit Zeitumstellung ist das noch eine halbe Stunde vor start, da hatte wohl jemand eine schlaflose Nacht.  Das erinnert mich an die verrückten aus dem Fotoforum, die sich auch Sonntags halb 5 den Wecker stellen um sich basierend auf einem kurzen Wolkencheck zu spontanen Fototouren zum Sonnenaufgang entscheiden.


----------



## AlterSachse (10. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Das Bild hier ist doch vom 2014-06-08 05:27:14
> Hatte @firlie wieder die Winterkamera dabei?
> 
> Aber selbst mit Zeitumstellung ist das noch eine halbe Stunde vor start, da hatte wohl jemand eine schlaflose Nacht


Ich glaub das ist einfach zu erklären, "firlie" seine Anreise ist etwas weiter (denke mal er brauch ne gute Stunde) immerhin über A4 und B178 und da hat er oben beim Wolf 50.961589, 14.790190 das Foto zu einer etwas früheren Stunde geschossen.
Und dann isser erst bei mir aufgeschlagen.
Gruß


----------



## Falco (11. Juni 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Zu den Daten: Jörg´s Technik hat 82 Kilometer und 2000 Höhenmeter gezählt. Ich muss mein Zeug noch auswerten und gebe deshalb diesen Link  http://altersachse.de/13-tracks/tour/ausgabe.php?id=289



Das lese ich jetzt erst, Hut ab. Letztes Jahr meintest du noch das 80km und 1800hm zu viel wären und jetzt fahrt ihr ohne Doping 2000. Da soll mal einer sagen im Alter ließen die Trainingserfolge nach. Nächstens Jahr wollen wir aber die 2200hm sehen, da kommt ihr beiden jetzt nicht mehr raus 

Darf man erwähnen das die Junge Generation auf weniger Höhenmetern auch nur grade so eurem Schnitt geschafft hat? Hab mal unsere Jeschken Auswertung nachgereicht. Das war nach 2013 übrigens auch schon unsere zweite, das wird jetzt zur Tradition zu Himmelfahrt


----------



## CC. (11. Juni 2014)

Klasse Tour mit Beschreibung und Bildern @firlie! Hab die Fotos heute das erste Mal in 19" gesehen: toll! Und die Werte sind auch super (für so alte Säcke  ) aber von Leler's Angaben habe ich jetzt noch Schnappatmung...
Weiter so! Mehr davon!


----------



## leler (11. Juni 2014)

*Toller Bericht mit klasse Fotos!!!*
Herzlichen Dank, hat echt Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen und im Gedanken Euren Spuren zu folgen!
Super, dass der Track online ist und so man auch real Euren Spuren folgen könnte. Sehe gerade, dass sich unsere Wege Sonntag am Grenzübergang gekreuzt haben - allerdings mit ein paar Stunden Zeitversatz. Als ich dort langkam, wart ihr wahrscheinlich schon in den Wäldern des Jeschken. Für einen Moment hatte ich überlegt, dorthin zu fahren, als ich die Metallspitze in der Ferne glitzern sah. Konnte der Versuchung aber widerstehen, um Neues weiter östlich zu erkunden .-)
Freue mich, dass ihr die Hitze gut überstanden habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (13. Juni 2014)

Tag 2 vom Wochenende in Oybin.

Am Vortag ist Conrad noch bei uns vorbei gekommen um die Freitagstour zu planen. Er schlug vor aufgrund des Wetters die große Kegeltour mit der kleinen Tour rund um Cvikov zu tauschen.

Mit dem Vorschlag fand er rasch Zustimmung und so ging es weiter mit dem leidigen Thema Startzeit. Noch das letzte Männertagswochenende in Gedanken habe ich schon begonnen die ersten Stunden abzuziehen und nach dem späten Eintreffen von der letzten Tour ist mir dann nur 8 Uhr eingefallen und als keine Begeisterung kam, habe ich es mit 7 Uhr Versucht. Daraufhin wollte keiner mehr mit mir verhandeln und 10Uhr wurde mit klarer Mehrheit 3 gegen 1 Stimme festgelegt.

Am nächsten Morgen ging es mit 2 Stunden Vorlauf wieder träge voran und 10:48Uhr saßen dann alle auf dem Rad Richtung Hochwald. Wir quälten uns den Steinigen Weg hinauf und konnten die Wanderer wegen der rutschigen Felsen leider nicht mit Fahrtechnik beeindrucken. Die Wassergetränkte Landschaft hat auch nicht zum Fotografieren Motiviert. Aber der Berg war das Ziel und das war uns Motivation genug um alles zu geben.

Oben angekommen war die Hochwaldaussicht auch kein Foto Wert. Conrad hat uns aber den geplanten Tourverlauf zeigen können, in der Ferne erspähte er die nächsten Berge und Täler im für uns unbekannten Gebiet. Der erste Höhepunkt sollte direkt folgen, die angekündigte Abfahrt vor uns übertraf die Erwartungen. Fast 2km feinster Trail, bei dem Genuss war mein Egoismus zu groß um für ein Foto anzuhalten, den Weg musste man einfach von oben bis unten auskosten.

Unten Angekommen ging es nach dem üblichen Kleidungswechsel spannend weiter, weniger Flowig aber sehr kreativ wurden wir auf tschechischer Seite über zahlreiche Wiesenwege geführt. Erkundung war bereits angekündigt, doch Konditionell könnte sowas auf Dauer interessant werden.
Noch ging es gut voran auch wenn es zu Fuß den Rabenstein hinauf ging, hatten wir unseren Spaß.

Ohne viel Höhe zu verlieren, fuhren wir weiter auf unbekannten Wegen zum Grünberg, welcher vom Hochwald aus sehr gut durch seine abgeholzte Waldfläche erkennbar war. Doch aus der gemütlichen Talquerung wurde ein Ausflug im Morast und wir mussten den nicht mehr verfügbaren Weg quer durchs Grün verlassen. Wir hatten nicht viel Zeit verloren und waren oben angekommen noch voll im Plan, da war noch Zeit für eine kurze Riegelpause bei den Grundmauern einer längst abgerissenen Gastwirtschaft.

Herunter nach Cvikov war es auch recht spannend, doch nach der prägenden Hochwaldabfahrt ist alles nur noch 0815. Doch der nächste Höhepunkt sollte unerwartet im Anschluss folgen. Conrad beschrieb auf dem Weg durch die Stadt den nächsten Tourabschnitt, ein Tipp vom Radhändler. Das kann nach den letzten Geschichten zu kräftezehrenden und kaum fahrbaren Trails im schlimmsten Fall was ganz gemeines sein.
Dem war jedoch nicht so, es handelte sich um einen wunderschönen schmalen Singletrail am Hang entlang des Tal der Einsamkeit. Auf und ab, links und recht, ein einziger Flow und nirgends Platz zum Fahrrad Parken für ein Foto. Also ging es den Trail einfach mit ordentlich Druck weiter.

Nach einer Pause am Aussichtspunkt war dann auch endlich Zeit und Platz für die ersten Fotos.





Die nächste große Pause sollte nicht weit sein, auf den kleinen Berg namens Breiter Stein ging es hinauf. Dort angekommen fanden wir fahrtechnisch Interessante Abschnitte vor





und erkundeten nach einer Essenspause die eingezeichnete Abfahrt.





Natürlich ging es im Anschluss direkt wieder über Wiesenwege. 10km vor Ziel war dann erstmal Sonnenbaden an einem See angesagt, ich nutze Die Zeit um meine Bremse neu einzustellen.

Da die Zeit bereits knapp wurde, gab es im Anschluss keine Experimente mehr. Über bekannte Wege fuhren wir am Hochwald vorbei direkt nach Oybin. Den Bildern zu urteilen war da noch reichlich Energie vorhanden





Dennoch schlossen wir unsere Tour halb 7 ab, so dass man noch gegen 8 Essen konnte.

Daraus wurde leider nicht, da es sich als zu später Stunde als recht kompliziert herausstellte Hackfleisch für unsere Spagetti zu bekommen. Erst kurz vor 22Uhr gab es demzufolge Essen.

Möchte wissen warum ich in Oybin mit meiner Vorstellung von Startzeit immer belächelt werde, denn wenn man vor und nach der Tour jeweils über 2 Stunden Puffer einplanen muss, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel vom Tag übrig…


Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, irgendwann geht das bei uns sicherlich etwas zügiger voran, so das man wie jeder andere auch, vor und nach der Tour nicht mehr als eine Stunde braucht. Doch bis dahin... solange wir vor Mittag los kommen und vor Mitternacht etwas Essen, bin ich erstmal zufrieden


----------



## darkJST (13. Juni 2014)

Mal sehen wann ich meinen Rechner hier habe oder Zeit vor selbigem verbringe um noch ein paar Bilder nachzureichen...


----------



## firlie (14. Juni 2014)

@ Falco


> wieder träge voran und 10:48Uhr saßen dann alle auf dem Rad



Kommen sie nicht aus dem Bettchen, die jungen Spunte ?! 
Da sind die :


CC. schrieb:


> *so alte Säcke*  )


klar im Vorteil !!!  (Danke CC. für deine ehrlichen Gedanken   )



> wann seit ihr eigentlich gestartet? Und wann steht man da so auf?


Start war bei uns viertel vor sieben. Losgemacht bin ich so 5:15 Uhr. Muss ja ca. 1 1/2 Stunden Autofahrt einplanen. Bezüglich der Kamera muss ich kleinlaut eingestehen, dass ich das bisher noch gar nicht bemerkt habe. Ist jetzt aber richtig eingestellt. Bitte zum besagten Bild 51 Minuten dazu addieren. Bild ist also 6:18 geschossen.
Danke für den Hinweis !
Die Datenauswertung...naja
@ AlterSachse
Jörg !!! Wollen wir jetzt sagen, dass wir ganz lässig und locker die Berge hoch, bei entspanntem Smalltalk und dass wir bei der Jeschkenauffahrt noch nach den jungen Mädchen ...

Also ich gebe da nicht viel drauf. Mein Focus liegt immer auf dem Erlebnis. Habe die ersten Jahre meiner Radlerschaft immer auf Schnelligkeit und Kilometer gesetzt und mich gefragt wie die Amateure und Profis solche Wahnsinns-Zeiten rausfahren können.
Bis dann die große Doper-Bombe geplatzt ist ...
Außerdem haben wir festgestellt, dass die Navis anders messen/rechnen als es dann beim Hochladen auf gpsies oder anderen Portalen der Fall ist.
Die Kilometeranzahl + Höhenmeter merkt man in Gesellschaft eigentlich gar nicht so dolle.  Zu mindestens ist das mein Empfinden ...
----------------------------
Feiner Bericht. Wo ist den nun der Rockhopser abgeblieben - den meinst du doch mit Conrad-oder ?

Grüße
-firlie-

PS: Siehe auch Fotofred !!!


----------



## Falco (14. Juni 2014)

Der fährt entweder voraus, oder wenn er mal nicht der erste ist, dann hat er die doofe detaillose tiefschwarze Jacke an, die sich im Fahrtwind wie eine Schwarze Plastiktüte verhält und dementsprechen unvorteilhaft ausschaut.
Vom 3. Tag gibt es aber gescheite Bilder von ihm, auch mit Schwarzer Jacke.

Aber ist immer so, der schnellste bekommt keine Bilder, es sei den wir spielen das Spiel mit dem Rotierenden Fotografen, da muss der erste immer Fotosmachen und bekommt dann als letzter beim nächsten Spot ein Foto vom nächsten Fotografen. So wie wir es in Vinschgau gemacht haben.


----------



## Falco (15. Juni 2014)

Die 3. Tour:

da 9:00Uhr geplant war begann ich 8:45 aufzubrechen um nach einem Bikecheck und neuem Kettenöl 8:59Uhr am Treffpunkt zu stehen. Der Rest der Truppe trödelte weiter vor sich hin. Volle 30 Minuten habe ich gewartet und 9:32 sind wir dann endlich losgerollt.

Ich frage mich wie die beiden es in Dresden schaffen wenigstens halbwegs pünktlich zu sein. In Oybin geht das irgendwie nicht, ist auch nicht das 1., 2. oder 3. Mal, darüber sind wir schon hinaus 

Da es in Dresden funktioniert, ist also kein Grundlegendes Problem, vielleicht sollte ich mit Conrad das nächste mal einfach los fahren um etwas zu disziplinieren.

Weit sind wir nicht gekommen, denn mein Rocket Ron hat wieder zugeschlagen, nach 200m fahrt hatte ich Luftverlust. Wahrscheinlich hab ich mir während der Wartezeit sitzend auf dem Rad einen Stein in den Reifen gedrückt, da der Reifen am Start noch ordentlich Luft drauf hatte gehe ich von keinem Vorschaden aus. Leider war der Luftverlust zu stark um einfach regelmäßig nachzupumpen.

Doch 17min später konnte die Tour dann um 9:49Uhr starten.

Der erste Teil der Route verlief wie unsere Rückfahrt nach Dresden, was bei den tollen wegen absolut kein Nachteil ist. Dennoch hat es Conrad geschafft wieder ein paar neue Variationen unterzubringen.

Das nächste große Ziel war die Lausche, ich nutze die Gelegenheit um mich direkt beim Conrad dem Lokal, über den Zustand der Auffahrt zu beschweren. Der sehr fordernde steinige Weg wurde einfach ausgebessert, so das im oberen Teil nur noch kleinere Steine in Weg waren die selbst mit 26 Zoll ohne Schwung zu meistern sind. Das dauert sicher wieder viele viele Jahre bis der Weg seinen alten Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder hat 

Aber zum Glück war der erste Teil noch von den Regenschauern der letzten Tage rutschig. So hatte man doch wieder das Gefühl die Lausche hoch zu fahren.

Durch die veränderten Bedingungen hatte ich mir direkt vorgenommen es meinen Überkonditionierten Vorbildern aus den Alpenurlauben nachzumachen und wenigstens die vergleichsweise kleine Lausche in einem Zug ohne absetzen hoch zu fahren. Mit viel mühe und der Halluzination von einem vorausfahrenden Alpenbegleiter hat es das erste mal funktioniert ohne Pause die Lausche zu bezwingen. Meine Mitstreiter haben diese Challenge bis auf weiteres Verschoben.

Nach der Abfahrt von der Lausche hatte ich es auf der Weichen Abfahrt wegen meiner Phobie vor einem Ausbrechendem Vorderreifen etwas langsam angehen lassen und wurde gut bedrängt von den Angstfreien Draufgängern. In der Rinne war es dann ganz vorbei, ohne meine gewohnten 7kg Gegengewicht bin ich da noch nie herunter und bin prompt vor Angst an einem der Steine hängen geblieben.

Matthias war allerdings auch ohne Glühwein gut drauf und ihm wäre es nie in dem Sinn gekommen hier anzuhalten:





Die anschließende Tannenbergauffahrt haben wir wie immer sehr genossen, für Johannes war es sogar die Erstbefahrung, ich hoffe ihm hat es gefallen. Oben angekommen folgte die erste Pause.

Und auch Conrad hat etwas gegessen, dabei hatte er vorher stolz behauptet erst am Kleis die Essenspause einzulegen. Es folgte nach der üppigen Pause wie immer der Tannenberg Skyhang. Ich erinnere mich nicht an den Genauen Wortlaut, aber Conrad hat den steinigen Hang gekonnt als sinnlos einfache Wiesenabfahrt eingestuft. Nach der verrückten Kundentour seines Radladens scheint hier eindeutig die Wahrnehmung für Konditions- und Abfahrtsschwierigkeitsgrade beeinträchtigt wurden sein.





Es ging danach ein kurzes Stück leicht Bergauf wo Johannes mit seiner manuell abgesenkten Sattelstütze  wieder den Absenkverweigerern und den Absenkbaren Stützen zum Opfer gefallen ist.

Als es spannend wurde hat Conrad angekündigt kurz zur Einschätzung der folgenden Abfahrt anzuhalten. Da wegen einer Kurve allerdings gar nichts auf eine schwierige Abfahrt hindeutete bin ich diesmal spontan vorbeigezogen und habe die erstbeste Linie gewählt und bin etwas überrascht gut durch gekommen und konnte ein paar Bilder machen:













Den Weg zum Kleis beschrieb Conrad mit unserem Lieblingsattribut „wellig“

Teils Schlammwege, teils Wiesenwege und gefühlt nur bergauf. Nach einer schnellen Abfahrt über Breite Forstwege haben wir kurz vor dem Kleis noch eine Pause am See eingelegt.

Im als Wanderweg ausgezeichneten Flussbett fuhren wir nun zum Kleis und am Fuße des Berges hat uns dann eine unzureichende Vorbereitung den Tag versaut. „Für Fahrradfahrer gesperrt“

Die Ausgeschriebene Strafe wird mit 100 000 Kronen beziffert. Die kurze Prüfung der Bargeldbestände hat leider nichts gebracht und es ging zu Fuß weiter zum Gipfel. Gelohnt hat es sich nicht, denn die Fernsicht war mittelmäßig und das Kontrastlose Mittagslicht war ein Foto einfach nicht wert.

Dann bedient euch lieber einer fertigen Aufnahme mit Bezeichnung der Berge (unten Overview anschalten): http://www.panorama-photo.net/viewer.php?pid=13375

Wenigstens durfte man den Weg vom Verbotsschild aus bis ins Tal fahren, das hatte sich dann wieder gelohnt.

Es ging weiter über versteckte Trails bis durch das Felsentor hindurch





Um danach an einer winzigen Talsperre noch einmal zu rasten.

Auf dem letzten abschnitt verlief unsere Route am Fluss entlang und es ging ständig über Brücken von einer auf die andere Seite durch den Schlamm. Beim größten Loch wurde es dann selektiv, wer hier nicht alles gibt wird mit nassen Füßen bestraft:









Da die Zeit bereits wieder knapp wurde, ging es auf direktem Wege nach Oybin und 18:20Uhr konnten wir die Tour abschließen.

Die anschließende Verpflegung gab es beim Conrad im Garten vom Grill. Diesmal konnte sich Johannes nicht über die zu kleine Portion beschweren, denn es ist sogar etwas übrig geblieben.

Wir verabschiedeten uns an diesem Abend vom Conrad und hatten nur noch die Rückfahrt nach Dresden vor uns.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2014)

Klasse Tour.

Aber was ich mir hier wünschen würde, wären GPS Tracks zu den Touren  Ich hab mir gestern einen Wolf gesucht um schöne MTB Touren in Sachsen zu finden. Bin dann schließlich bei den Linkselbischen Tälern hängen geblieben. War auch ganz schön. Nur das Gelände hätte rauer sein können


----------



## Falco (16. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich absolut dagegen, das ständige alleine fahren soll nicht auch noch gefördert werden. Am liebsten hab ich es wenn sich jemand eine Tour aus einer bestimmten Region wünscht und diese dann gemeinsam gefahren werden kann.
Dann passiert es auch nicht das die Tour zu kurz/lang oder zu anspruchslos/anspruchsvoll wird, da sich der Tourersteller auskennt und spontan variieren kann.
Außerdem gibt es Trails die man nicht Online stellen möchte oder nicht Online stellen sollte.


----------



## sbradl (16. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut dagegen, das ständige alleine fahren soll nicht auch noch gefördert werden.



Erzähl das mal @darkJST der mich hier in Görlitz einfach alleine gelassen hat


----------



## Falco (16. Juni 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal @darkJST der mich hier in Görlitz einfach alleine gelassen hat



Die Botschaft war doch eindeutig, zieh ins schöne Dresden 

Andererseits kann das genau so ein Apell an die Görlitzer sein, kann mir keiner erzählen das es nur ein paar duzend Biker in der Stadt gibt, da sind 100er die einfach alle alleine unterwegs sin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (16. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> kann mir keiner erzählen das es nur ein paar duzend Biker in der Stadt gibt, da sind 100er die einfach alle alleine unterwegs sind.



Es gibt enorm viele Biker aber die meisten davon Radeln nur auf Asphalt oder Forstautobahn. Und dann gibt es noch einige Downhiller...

Also beides keine zu mir kompatiblen Gruppen. Vielleicht sind deine "paar dutzend Biker" ja schon zu hoch gegriffen


----------



## Falco (16. Juni 2014)

Gibt genug Leute die man nur zu Radladen Touren sieht, die sich sonst nur Telefonisch mit 1-2 Kollegen Touren verabreden. Und noch mehr, die völlig unorganisiert unterwegs sind.
Wenn dann mal die Terminkalender der 3 Leute nicht zusammen passen dann fehlt bei den gemeinsam Fahrern die Motivation eine einsame Tour zu starten.

Hab da schon so einige Leute bei einem zufälligen Zusammentreffen abgeholt, über die hälfte unserer Kerngruppe (Leute die jedes Wochenende fahren) sind keine Internetbekanntschaften, sondern zufällige Begegnungen.

Auch mein Netz ist noch nicht groß genug um zu jeder Zeit passende Mitfahrer zu finden. 
Deswegen rege ich mich so gern über alleine Fahrer auf, da ich allein absolut unmotiviert bin. Lieber fahre ich mit Leuten zusammen die nicht zu meinen Tourprofil passen um Touren mit dennen zu teilen, anstatt zuhause herum zu sitzen.


----------



## sbradl (16. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Gibt genug Leute die man nur zu Radladen Touren sieht


Ich wüsste nicht mal, dass es hier überhaupt Radladen-Touren gibt 



Falco schrieb:


> Auch mein Netz ist noch nicht groß genug um zu jeder Zeit passende Mitfahrer zu finden.



Du redest immerhin schon von einem Netz... bei mir handelt es sich momentan eher um ein Seil - also mit 2 Endpunkten, wovon einer ich bin,


----------



## Th. (16. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> (...)Deswegen rege ich mich so gern über alleine Fahrer auf, da ich allein absolut unmotiviert bin. Lieber fahre ich mit Leuten zusammen die nicht zu meinen Tourprofil passen um Touren mit dennen zu teilen, anstatt zuhause herum zu sitzen.


 
So unterschiedlich kanns sein - ich fahre z.B. sehr gerne alleine. Motivation spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle.
Ich persönlich finde auch nichts schlimmer als Tourpartner die nicht zu meinem Tourprofil passen. Während ich mich nicht so ohne weiteres auf ein höheres Level upgraden kann (und will - da bin ich völlig motivationslos), können das auch die wenigsten in umgekehrter Richtung.


----------



## darkJST (16. Juni 2014)

Also du kannst im Sommer gern mal nach Ösiland kommen, wo ich derzeit arbeite Gestern erste Erkundungstour im näheren Umland gemacht, allerdings zu Fuß, da ich noch kein Rad hier habe. Drei 2000er gemacht un einige Trails entdeckt Bilder folgen in einem anderen Thema...


----------



## sbradl (16. Juni 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Also du kannst im Sommer gern mal nach Ösiland kommen



Jap. Wird Zeit, dass ich mal etwas alpine Erfahrung sammle ^^ Kann ja nicht angehen, dass ich seit 9 Monaten bike und noch nicht in den Alpen war.

Da treibste dich dann in der nächsten Zeit im BBS-Forum rum oder? Und ich erwarte dann das ein oder andere Video alà Vertriders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (16. Juni 2014)

Bevor es hier zu sehr OT wird:

*Danke Falco für die Tourberichte!*
(Werde irgendwie das Gefühl nicht los, dass FR+SA eigentlich meine Aufgabe gewesen wären...)

Doch eins ist mit deinem letzten Bericht deutlich geworden:
So wie meine "Wahrnehmung für Konditions- und Abfahrtsschwierigkeitsgrade beeinträchtigt" zu sein scheint, ist es bei dir die Wahrnehmung lohnender Aussichten... anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären: 



Falco schrieb:


> Gelohnt hat es sich nicht, denn die Fernsicht war mittelmäßig und das Kontrastlose Mittagslicht war ein Foto einfach nicht wert.
> Dann bedient euch lieber einer fertigen Aufnahme mit Bezeichnung der Berge (unten Overview anschalten): http://www.panorama-photo.net/viewer.php?pid=13375



*So ein Résumé grenzt schon an seelischer Grausamkeit ggü. dem Tourguide!!!*
Dass die Sicht nicht so bescheiden war, wie es bei dir klingt, muss ich dann doch mit einem Bild beweisen:





Viel besser ist die Fernsicht in deinem verlinkten Bild stellenweise übrigens auch nicht...

Ach und nochwas:


----------



## AlterSachse (16. Juni 2014)

HI,
sehe ich das richtig das die Auffahrt zum Klic jetzt für immer gesperrt ist.
Da ist mir doch was durch die Lappen gegangen, hab noch nie was davon in den Medien gelesen. Das wäre ja der Supergau denn es gibt doch eigentlich auch ein CZ MTB Rennen wo alle 7 - 700er am Stück erklommen werden.
So ein schöner Gipfel und dann so was.
Gruß


----------



## Falco (16. Juni 2014)

100 000 Kronen kostet der Spaß 

Und zur Aussicht, wenn die Bedinungen schlechter sind als bei den Fotos aus dem Internet, dann spare ich mir die Arbeit, das wisst ihr doch. Ich muss schon das gefühl haben eine Aufnahme mache zu können, die es so im Internet noch nicht gibt. Das fällt mir mit einem Radler im Bild viel leichter, denn außer beim Rennen Fotografiert euch keiner.



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Viel besser ist die Fernsicht in deinem verlinkten Bild stellenweise übrigens auch nicht...


Das stimmt, aber für das Bild hast du bestimmt länger als 3 Minuten gebraucht und noch nicht mal wie im Link alle Berge mit Namen und Höhe bezeichnet, mein Link war locker in 3 Minuten gefunden


----------



## Rockhopser (16. Juni 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> HI,
> sehe ich das richtig das die Auffahrt zum Klic jetzt für immer gesperrt ist.
> Da ist mir doch was durch die Lappen gegangen, hab noch nie was davon in den Medien gelesen. Das wäre ja der Supergau denn es gibt doch eigentlich auch ein CZ MTB Rennen wo alle 7 - 700er am Stück erklommen werden.
> So ein schöner Gipfel und dann so was.
> Gruß



Ja ist leider so 
Und auch nicht erst seit kurzem. Das Verbot scheint schon immer Teil der Verordnung zur Errichtung des NSG Kleis zu sein und die stammt wohl aus 2005!
Nur der Hinweiszettel am NSG-Schild ist glaub ich neu. Kann mich nicht erinnern, den in den letzten Jahren da gesehen zu haben.

Gut, dass du deine Tourbeschreibung auf deiner Seite schon aktualisiert hast... wollte dich schon drauf hinweisen.

Und es müssen bei dem Rennen übrigens alle 10 700er befahren werden (die (halb)deutschen auch).


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut dagegen, das ständige alleine fahren soll nicht auch noch gefördert werden. Am liebsten hab ich es wenn sich jemand eine Tour aus einer bestimmten Region wünscht und diese dann gemeinsam gefahren werden kann.
> Dann passiert es auch nicht das die Tour zu kurz/lang oder zu anspruchslos/anspruchsvoll wird, da sich der Tourersteller auskennt und spontan variieren kann.
> Außerdem gibt es Trails die man nicht Online stellen möchte oder nicht Online stellen sollte.



Wenn man mal lange Touren ausgeschrieben sind komm ich gerne mit. Nur leider drehe ich auch gern Vormittags ne Runde mit meiner Freundin. Das Auto steht unten immer mit Dachträger (Für 4 Räder. Kann auch andere Freiberger mitnehmen) bereit  80 km Freiberg bin ich bereit zu fahren (Bis zum Trailpark )

Also wir wär es: Ein Thread nur für Tourentermine in Sachsen ohne gelaber?


----------



## AlterSachse (17. Juni 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich kanns sein - ich fahre z.B. sehr gerne alleine. Motivation spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle.
> Ich persönlich finde auch nichts schlimmer als Tourpartner die nicht zu meinem Tourprofil passen. Während ich mich nicht so ohne weiteres auf ein höheres Level upgraden kann (und will - da bin ich völlig motivationslos), können das auch die wenigsten in umgekehrter Richtung.


Jo geht mir eigentlich genau so.
Nichts gegen eine gemeinsame Tour aber die Mitfahrer müssen passen denn sonst kann so ein Ausflug auch ganz schnell in Frustration enden.
Siehe hier.
Gruß


----------



## Falco (17. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wenn man mal lange Touren ausgeschrieben sind komm ich gerne mit. Nur leider drehe ich auch gern Vormittags ne Runde mit meiner Freundin. Das Auto steht unten immer mit Dachträger (Für 4 Räder. Kann auch andere Freiberger mitnehmen) bereit  80 km Freiberg bin ich bereit zu fahren (Bis zum Trailpark )
> 
> Also wir wär es: Ein Thread nur für Tourentermine in Sachsen ohne gelaber?



Cielab.org, einfach ein Thema für einen Termin an dem du Zeit hast reinstellen und dann wird darüber diskutiert was an dem Termin gefahren wird.

Ziel des ganzen ist das man in der Themenübersicht im Themanamen überall Termin + Tourname findet. Eben eine Terminliste mit integrierter Planung 



AlterSachse schrieb:


> Jo geht mir eigentlich genau so.
> Nichts gegen eine gemeinsame Tour aber die Mitfahrer müssen passen denn sonst kann so ein Ausflug auch ganz schnell in Frustration enden.
> Siehe hier.
> Gruß


Ist bei uns noch nie passiert, selbst nicht beim Flachländer aus Riesa, welcher nach 60min platt war.
Wenn man selber nicht flexibel ist und keine Rücksicht auf die Mitfahrer nimmt, dann ist man schnell alleine unterwegs...
Eher im Gegenteil, die Leute bedanken sich teilweise schon recht übertrieben, wenn diese merken das man zum gunsten eines Einzelnen die Gruppe ausbremst, beschäftigt oder splittet. Zeit zum Rennen fahren hat man immer, das muss man keinem Aufzwingen. (Ausnahme ist der enge Freundeskreis, da muss jeder leiden am Berg )

Langsam fahren geht immer, höchstens vergrault man mal einen Rennfahrer, aber für solche kann man sich auch was ausdenken um diese zu beschäftigen. Doch der Regel meiden diese Gruppen größer 2 Personen sowieso.


----------



## leler (17. Juni 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Nur der Hinweiszettel am NSG-Schild ist glaub ich neu. Kann mich nicht erinnern, den in den letzten Jahren da gesehen zu haben.
> Und es müssen bei dem Rennen übrigens alle 10 700er befahren werden (die (halb)deutschen auch).



Ich auch nicht. Zumindest war Mitte Januar auf der Westseite dieses Verbotsschild noch nicht. Und ich Weichei habe das Rad an Wegweise auf der Westseite (Fotopunkt8 von der Alten-Sachsen-Route ) stehen gelassen und bin zu Fuß hoch :-( Allerdings war ich runter zu froh, wieder unten zu sein, da es der Weg teilweise doch tückisch vereist war, zumindest für MTB-Schuhe mit Cleats...
Gibts zur 10x700er Challange irgendwo eine Ausschreinung oder Webseite?
Würde mich echt interessieren. Vielen Dank!


----------



## leler (17. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Ist bei uns noch nie passiert, selbst nicht beim Flachländer aus Riesa, welcher nach 60min platt war. Wenn man selber nicht flexibel ist und keine Rücksicht auf die Mitfahrer nimmt, dann ist man schnell alleine unterwegs...


Dieser Flachländler war zwar nicht ich  aber an dieser Stelle muss einfach mal ein großes Lob für Falco & Co. sein. Seine/deren Tourenführung ist einfach vorbildlich!


----------



## Falco (17. Juni 2014)

Himmelfahrt Trailwochenende, letzter Tag: Abreise

Nachdem wir unser Gerümpel beim Conrad vor dem Haus abgeladen haben sind wir kurz nach 10Uhr Richtung Dresden aufgebrochen. Letztes Jahr sind wir fast eine stunde eher losgefahren.

Was 2013 noch eine pure Erkundungstour war und sich als Glückstreffer erwiesen hatte, ist nun mit weniger Überraschungen immer noch sehr Reizvoll.

Den Tour vorschritt kann man auch sehr leicht einschätzen, denn es gibt nur 4 Berge:

Jedlová (Tannenberg 774m)
Vlčí hora (Wolfsberg 581m)
Tanečnice (Tanzplan 587m)
Valtenberg 575m

Oben auf dem Rundweg neben der Lausche ist der perfekte Ort um einen kleine Vortschrittmeldung an die Teilnehmer zu geben. Ohne die bereits überwundenen 500 Höhenmeter zu erwähnen hat es sich bewährt diesen Punkt nach der Rampe mit 0 von 4 Bergen anzugeben um etwas Stimmung zu machen. Entweder alle hassen dich danach oder man erntet ein verzweifeltes grinsen 

Doch der Schock ist auf der 230hm langen Abfahrt zum Tannenberg gleich wieder vergessen.



 

 



Mit dem Dicken Rucksack auf dem Rücken ging die gemeine Rinne auch gleich viel besser zu fahren. Möglich das es da auch ein Bild von mir gibt, von den Mitfahrern gibt es auf jeden fall welche:



 



Im Tal angekommen geht es dann den ersten Berg hinauf, gut dass man vor dem Gipfel durch die Abfahrt eine angemessene Höhendifferenz aufgebaut hat um den Berg zu genießen.

Leider fehlte der Überraschungsmoment da wir hier bereits am Vortag waren und auch wenn der Blick nach Oben nicht für Genickstarre sorgt, trägt er der Motivation entscheidend bei.

Oben angekommen habe ich nach den ersten happen Essen geschickt gefragt ob wir zur nächsten Pause fahren wollen um von da oben los zu kommen, was auch super funktioniert hat. Wie immer sind wir die „Wiesenabfahrt“ hinunter




Unten sind uns 2 am Schlepplift hängende, bunt bekleidete und gepanzerte Biker mit schweren Fahrrädern begegnet. Wir haben einen kurzen Moment gewartet und geschaut wo die beiden im Wald verschwunden sind. Da man Sie nicht durch die Luft fliegen sehen hat, sind wir hinterher. Allerdings fehlte uns doch der nötige Schwung für diesen Streckenabschnitt und so krochen wir von kurve zu kurve den Berg hinab.

Im Anschluss hatten wir uns kurz verfahren und konnten dennoch den letzten Trailabschnitt vor dem Asphaltierten Verbindungsstück genießen. Es ist die Kehrseite der Tour, sofern man nicht noch ordentlich Höhenmeter auf die Tour draufpacken möchte ist man gezwungen über Tschechische Schnellstraßen zu fahren. Doch da es leicht wellig überwiegend bergab geht, ist das schnell überstanden.

Am Wolfsberg angekommen freut man sich bei der Auffahrt über jeden Wanderer vor dem man sich durch Absteigen am Hang nicht blamieren möchte. Doof nur wenn nach jeder Kurve noch einer kommt und die Kondition langsam knapp wird, doch da alles gut bewachsen ist schafft man es meisten doch ungesehen vom Fahrrad zu springen um etwas durchzuatmen.

Auf dem Gipfel gab es die versprochene 2. Pause. Matthias hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen den Wolfsberg noch mal Richtung Oybin herunter zu fahren. Nachdem er wieder oben war konnten wir dann zum nächsten Gipfel weiterziehen. Die Abfahrt konnte man wie immer genießen,





die Rinnen über die man Lupfen muss geben einem den Nötigen Adrenalinrausch.





Diese waren jedoch nicht das Problem, erst weiter unten gab es auf Sichtweite der Wanderer einen Abflug. Es ist nicht passiert, aber die Kinder der Familie werden nach dem Erlebnis wohl nie ein Mountainbike bekommen 

Der Tanzplan, unser nächstes Ziel, lag hinter einem langen Weg über Feld und Wiesenwege. Wenn die Sonne mal so richtig herunter knallt ist das mitten im nirgendwo ohne Schatten der gemeinste Abschnitt. Wir hatten es jedoch ganz angenehm:



 



Auf dem Tanzplan wäre die letzte Möglichkeit für eine Einkehr auf Tschechischer Seite, schon letztes Jahr gab es beim Eintreffen kaum noch Gerichte, doch diesmal ist der Gasthof direkt geschlossen. Es blieben uns wieder nur unsere Müsliriegel, nachdem wir diese genossen hatten, ging es weiter zum letzten Berg.

Das letzte Verbindungsstück über Asphalt ist mittlerweile übertrieben langweilig, aus der alten geflickten Rüttelpiste ist eine brandneue Straße entstanden, frisch Asphaltiert so weit das Auge reicht. Nächstes mal werden wir wohl die nicht optimierte Variante fahren oder uns ein paar andere Berge suchen.

Wenigstens ist der Weg neben der Hochwaldklinik zur hälfte freigeräumt, aber ab der Grenze war dann wieder schluss und ab da sah der Weg so aus wie vergangenes Jahr. Doch da wir bis zur Klink gekommen sind, mussten wir keinen größeren Umweg einbauen.

Nachdem wir den letzten Berg bezwungen hatten, wurde nach der üblichen Riegelpause noch etwas Wasser nachgefüllt. Zum Bilder machen bin ich voraus und direkt die Falsche Abfahrt gefahren. Erst als ich ewig herum stand und es ganz wo anders im Wald poltern hörte, ahnte ich falsch gefahren zu sein. Quer durch den Wald tragend korrigierte ich den Fehler und fand ohne Bilder wieder den Anschluss.

In Neukirch angekommen wurden Zugfahrt und Ticketpreise ordentlich madig gemacht und so fuhren wir zusammen weiter Richtung Dresden auf der optionalen Heimwegetappe.

Da ich mich 2013 mit Richard entschied die Feldwege sein zu lassen und auf der Schnellstraße nachhause zu fahren, war der Abschnitt für alle von uns neu. Entgegen meiner Erwartungen ging es wirklich flach und entspannt über sehenswerte Wege. Es war sogar weniger anstrengend als die auf und ab Verlaufende Bundesstraße und so kamen wir auf unserer Route schnell voran. Da hat es sich endlich gelohnt 2013 einen ganzen Abend über ein duzend Variationen von Openrouteservice.org Routen anzulegen und auf Höhenmeter verglichen zu haben.

Da Johannes sich kurz vor Arnsdorf auch wieder auskannte, hab ich Bergab mal etwas mehr Schwung mitgenommen und bin bis zum Bahnhof gefahren um dort zu warten. Als dann aber direkt ein Zug einfuhr konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und habe mich Telefonisch abgemeldet um früher als erwartet in Dresden anzukommen.

Matthias und Johannes haben sich die Wartezeit am Bahnhof gespart und sind das letzte Stück noch bis in die Abendstunden mit dem Rad gefahren.

Von mir daher kein Sonnenuntergangsbild von der Fähre mehr, sondern dieses langweilige Ende unserer Tourbeschreibung.

Hier noch ein paar Zahlen




und alle Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69047


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr schöne Berichte und Bilder von eurem Himmelfahrtsausflug!
Ich war zwar auch in der Region, kann da aber nicht mithalten - weder bike- noch fototechnisch.

Eine Detailfrage hätte ich aber, gerade weil wir uns die Sache dort auch angesehen haben und zwischen "Unfahrbar" und "Komplett unfahrbar" schwankten:



Falco schrieb:


> Am Wolfsberg angekommen freut man sich bei der Auffahrt über jeden Wanderer vor dem man sich durch Absteigen am Hang nicht blamieren möchte. Doof nur wenn nach jeder Kurve noch einer kommt und die Kondition langsam knapp wird, doch da alles gut bewachsen ist schafft man es meisten doch ungesehen vom Fahrrad zu springen um etwas durchzuatmen.
> 
> Auf dem Gipfel gab es die versprochene 2. Pause. Matthias hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen den Wolfsberg noch mal Richtung Oybin herunter zu fahren. Nachdem er wieder oben war konnten wir dann zum nächsten Gipfel weiterziehen. Die Abfahrt konnte man wie immer genießen,
> (...)
> die Rinnen über die man Lupfen muss geben einem den Nötigen Adrenalinrausch.



Ihr seid von Süden, also von der Ortschaft Vlci hora direkt den Zickzachweg hochgefahren (also wirklich gefahren - komplett?)? Das ist dann der Matthias nochmal runter und dann seid ihr nach Norden (Richtung Brtniky/Pansky) über diese markanten Rinnen runtergefahren?
Mich interessieren jetzt wirklich nur die obersten 50 Höhenmeter...


----------



## Falco (17. Juni 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Berichte und Bilder von eurem Himmelfahrtsausflug!
> Ich war zwar auch in der Region, kann da aber nicht mithalten - weder bike- noch fototechnisch.



Danke dir, so ein paar Aktionbilder sind auch schöner als die Landschaft mit der Sonne im Zenit und den Bergen im Dunst verschwindent.

Zum Wolfsberg

Oh ja, die oberen 50 Höhenmeter sind die Hölle. Es geht rein theoretisch. Wenn noch ordentlich Saft da ist und mit Pausen an den Kehren. Denn man braucht Schwung zum drüberrollen und bei dem Anstiegswinkel ist das einfach nur Schnellkraft...
Das haben wir uns aber nicht angetan.



 

 

 



Es gibt da eigentlich nur ein Stück, was noch etwas weiter oben ist wo es links herum richtig fieß wird, davon hab ich kein Bild aber Richard hatte dort auch angesetzt zum losfahren. Aber danach kann man mit viel mühe die letzten 50m Strecke auch wieder fahren.

Hat auf jeden fall einen Grund das ich bei der Auffahrt nur Bilder von unserer Muskelmaschine habe


----------



## Th. (17. Juni 2014)

Da bin jetzt ja fast ein wenig froh...ich hatte sowas befürchtet wie "klar, geht schon, ist eben etwas wellig" ...
Aber runterzu fahrt ihr das nord- und südseitig komplett? Wie würdet ihr das auf dieser Singletrailskala einstufen wollen?


----------



## Falco (17. Juni 2014)

Sowas in der Art hätte Richard gesagt 

Zu der Einstufung, kann man eigentlich gut festmachen wenn man sich an die Beschreibung hält und schaut mit welcher Levelbeschreibung man den Abschnitt schaffen kann. Klar passt hier und da auch mal S3 Beschreibung, aber solange das mit S2 Techniken machbar ist, ist es für micht kein S3.

Nach dem was ich in Vinschgau als S2 fahren durfte ist der Wolfsberg an den schwersten Stellen allerhöchstens S2. Wobei die es in Vinschgau mit der Markierung echt auf die Spitze getrieben haben, man musste zwar nirgens herum Balancieren oder sehr exakt bremsen, aber wenn man die ganze Zeit über 1000hm ununterbrochen mit dem schnell wanderenden Körperschwerpunkt zu tun hat, dann wird so ein S2 Track auch mal richtig fieß.

S2: "Die Hindernisse müssen durch Gewichtsverlagerung überwunden werden. Ständige Bremsbereitschaft und das Verlagern des Körperschwerpunktes sind notwendige Techniken, ebenso genaues dosieren der Bremsen und ständige Körperspannung."

S3: "Passagen, die den 3. Schwierigkeitsgrad aufweisen, erfordern zwar noch keine Trial-Techniken, sehr gute Bike-Beherrschung und ständige Konzentration sind aber Voraussetzung zum Bewältigen von S3. Exaktes Bremsen und sehr gute Balance sind notwendig."

S3 ist eher so Schneeberg, wo man auch mal stehenbleiben muss oder auf so 10cm breiten Steinkanten herum fährt und da die in S3 beschriebene sehr gute Balance braucht. Bei den ganzen Absätzen, Kettenblatt hohen Kanten und Löschern ist exates Bremsen auch wichtiger als bei so einer Abfahrt wo man nur mal kurz Lupfen muss und den rest der danach kommt komplett durchrollen kann. Klar sind die Kanten vom Wolfsberg Überwindungssache, aber Technik steckt da keine dahinter außer "Die Hindernisse müssen durch Gewichtsverlagerung überwunden werden"


----------



## Th. (17. Juni 2014)

Aha.
Respekt.
Und mir wird mal wieder klar, das für mich S0 die oberste Grenze ist.


----------



## Rockhopser (18. Juni 2014)

leler schrieb:


> Gibts zur 10x700er Challange irgendwo eine Ausschreinung oder Webseite?
> Würde mich echt interessieren. Vielen Dank!



HIER

War erst letztes WE, wie ich sehe.
Die Seite gibts aber leider nur auf tschechisch...

Alles was ich zu dem Rennen weiß ist folgendes:

Orientierungsrennen

Einzelstarter oder 2er Teams (ich glaub die Teams können sich die Berge aufteilen, bin mir aber nicht sicher)

freie Streckenwahl

alle zehn 700er müssen passiert werden (als Nachweis gibts auf den Gipfeln eine Metallplakette mit Bergname & Höhe, welche auf ein vorher an die Teilnehmer ausgegebenes Dokument abgepaust werden muss... die Plaketten sind übrigens das ganze Jahr über auf den Gipfeln zu finden)

kleines Starterfeld


----------



## Falco (19. Juni 2014)

Am Montag haben wir wieder einmal eine unserer typischen Feierabendrunden veranstaltet. 17:30Uhr sollte es am Schlillerplatz losgehen.

Auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt war ich Zeitlich relativ knapp dran und so kam es mir grade recht als mich auf dem Radweg ein Rennradfahrer überholt hat. Mit Tunnelblick fuhr ich hinterher und starrte nur auf seinen Ritzelblock auf dem noch viel platz nach rechts war. Umso überraschter war ich dann am Treffpunkt als ich bemerkte das aus den 35min anfahrt plötzlich 20minuten geworden sind und ich nun wieder 20 Minuten auf Tourstart warten musste 

Dort am Schillerplatz ist um die Zeit durch den Berufsverkehr ohnehin viel los, doch irgendwo da unten fand das Deutschlandspiel öffentlich statt, was durch die unzähligen unkoordiniert über die Straße laufenden Fußgängern für ein Hupkonzert führte.

Während die Wartezeit verstrich hab ich mein Karma noch etwas aufgebesser als jemanden nach einer Luftpumpe gefragt hat. Als man dann so pumpend da stand wurde aus einem plötzlich drei, das war erstmal genug gutes Karma für heute 

Punkt 17:30Uhr waren dann auch meine Mitfahrer da und es war Zeit um Kamera Austeilen. Nachdem alle versorgt waren und wir entschieden eine möglichst entspannte Route zu fahren, ging es die Robert-Diez-Straße hinauf zum Wachwitzer Park. Da ich auf einem unserer Schleichwege etwas Vorsprung bekommen hatte, bekam ich Lust auf ein Foto. Doch kaum drehte ich mich herum waren die Beiden wieder an meinem Hinterrad 

Ohne Bild ging es also Richtung Helfenberg, bergab ohne Chance zum absetzen vom Feld, gab es diesmal eine Fotoankündigung um die ersten Bilder zu machen:



 



Es folge der Abfahrt ungefragt die Steintreppe hinauf nach Helfenberg. Robert schwärmte schon die ganze Tour von seinem neuen Cane Creek Dämpfer, welcher auch Bergauf für mehr spaß sorgt und so freute er sich über jeden Anstieg an dem er von dem neuen Fahrgefühl profitieren konnte:





Auf dem Weg zum Keppgrund wollte Robert auch ein Bild machen, doch der Böse Objektivdeckel hat dies vereitelt. Und so hab ich eins von ihm gemacht:





Den gemeinen Anstieg nach Rockau haben wir diesmal ausgelassen und sind direkt weiter gefahren um uns an der Auffahrt zum Zuckerhut zu erfreuen. Dabei versuchten wir uns vorzustellen wer wohl diese Verdächtigen ausgewaschenen Wege und felsigen Pfade herunter fahren könnte. Doch grade der Felsvorsprung sah nicht fahrbar aus, zu mindestens war er weit vom Ausprobieren entfernt 

Ohne diese Zeitfressenden Gipfelpausen ging es oben direkt weiter zum Pilnitzberg, ich hatte schon das nächste Motiv in Gedanken, die Lichtrichtung hat gepasst, schnell noch etwas abgesetzt und gewartet. Leider wurde daraus nicht als ich die beiden weiter oben am Berg entlangfahren sah. Also ein paar Extrahöhenmeter für mich…

Unsere geliebte Spitzkehrenabfahrt hat mal wieder an Schwierigkeit zugenommen, die 2. Rechtskurve hat jetzt neue kleine Hindernisse welche den schmalen grad zwischen fahren und nicht fahren wieder einmal kippen lassen haben. Doch spätestens beim 2. Versuch klappt es dann wieder.



 



Und als letzter bekommt man bekanntlich immer die schönsten Bilder 



 



Axel hat aber geschummelt, der hat einfach das Hinterrad versetzt 

Den normalerweise folgenden Berg haben wir uns diesmal gespart und sind den Steinigen Friedrichsgrundweg hoch zur Meixmühle. Zu mindestens war er mal steinig, mittlerweile sieht es dort fast so aus wie im Moritzburg wo Robert zuletzt mit dem Rennrad lang gefahren ist.

Mit dieser Enttäuschung ging es wieder ohne Rast auf den Kanalweg.





Wie immer mit Schwung über die Wurzeln





Und nicht so wie immer, ein paar Flugphasen



 



Axel konnte es sich nicht nehmen lassen in den ehemals illegal von Motocrossfahrer genutzten Naturpark zu fahren, dabei hätte ich es lieber gesehen wie er den fast Senkrecht endenden Uphill im Hintergrund hoch fährt, ein Motorradfahrer hab ich das schon mal machen sehen 

Bei der Ruine ging es dann die Wurzeln herunter





Und zack, lag der erste im Dreck





Aber ein Rocky Mountain kann das ab 

Auf dem Weg zum Borsberg ging es die Straße diesmal ganz hoch um noch etwas durch die Luft zu fliegen





Nichts für mich





In einer kurzen Pause hat Robert entschieden das überschüssige Adrenalin abzubauen, welche grade bei einem Beinahe Abflug durch eine missglückte Landung ausgeschüttet wurde. Nachdem der Schreck verdaut war ging es auch direkt wieder weiter,

Unser letztes Ziel, der Borsberggipfel, wurde zum Abschluss angesteuert. Oben gab es die erste kleine Essenspause. Frisch gestärkt hatten wir wie immer unseren Spaß, auch wenn es schon ziemlich dunkel war:




Nach dem dunklen Abschnitt ging es weiter über den gleichmäßig mit steinchen gespickten weg. Wir hatten uns gefragt welcher Stein wohl in Robert sein Loch im Bein passt, welches bei einem Nightride hier unten irgendwo entstanden ist:





Doch gefunden haben wir ihn nicht und es gab auch keine neuen Löscher 

So sind wir dann am Weinberg zurück nach Pilnitz gefahren um uns an der Fähre zu verabschieden.



Kleine aber feine runde, welche auch reichhaltig Bildmaterial bietet, sofern das mit dem rotierenden Fotografen halbwegs passt, aber da ich mittlerweile meine 3. kleine APS-C Kamera habe, erhöt sich die Chance auf Reichhaltige Ausbeute wieder etwas mehr.


----------



## tanztee (19. Juni 2014)

@Falco Schöne Arbeitsteilung: Verabreden bei cielab, Bericht im SVTF 
Über die fette Wurzel hab ich mich letztens nicht getraut, aber alleine fährt man ja vlt. auch ein wenig defensiver ... 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## leler (21. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Kleine aber feine runde, welche auch reichhaltig Bildmaterial bietet, sofern das mit dem rotierenden Fotografen halbwegs passt, aber da ich mittlerweile meine 3. kleine APS-C Kamera habe, erhöt sich die Chance auf Reichhaltige Ausbeute wieder etwas mehr.


Danke für den actionreichen Bericht von Eurer Montagsrunde und natürlich auch für den Nachtrag zu Himmelfahrt!!!



Rockhopser schrieb:


> alle zehn 700er müssen passiert werden (als Nachweis gibts auf den Gipfeln eine Metallplakette mit Bergname & Höhe, welche auf ein vorher an die Teilnehmer ausgegebenes Dokument abgepaust werden muss... die Plaketten sind übrigens das ganze Jahr über auf den Gipfeln zu finden)


Danke für die spannende Erklärung!
Ich glaube, das L700 sollte ich mir mal für nächstes Jahr vormerken, nicht nur wegen "...*Pivo* bude pro startující *grátis* tak,.." .-)
Ist ein interessantes Konzept. Wahrscheinlich muss man sich dann teilweise auf ein paar Meter zu Fuß im Gipfelbereich einstellen, zumindest bei meinen mageren Trailkünsten...
Ein Karte oder Übersicht mit den Bergen finde ich aber leider nicht. http://l700.cz/vrcholy  ist nicht sehr gesprächig und im Rest des Webs finde ich lediglich http://www.wandermap.net/gl/route/2308635-luzicke-sedmistovky/#/z13/50.78097,14.75343/osm , was aber fußoptimiert und sicher nicht aktuell ist :-(
Falls jemand also noch etwas zu Planung finden sollte, immer her damit! (Z.B. ist mir nicht klar, ob Start & Ziel in Chrisbska ist oder nur der Start?) Dankesehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (21. Juni 2014)

_Liebe Forumslesende,
vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte! Jetzt nun endlich der versprochene Bericht von den 1000Miles.cz._
*Werde versuche, jeden Tag zwei Tage der zwei Wochen Trans-Tschechoslovakia hochzuladen, dann haben wir es in einer Woche geschafft 
Und noch etwas zur Motivation: Zum Ende hin werden es wesentlich mehr Fotos, die ich direkt einbinden kann und ihr müsst dann weniger Links anklicken  *

An dieser Stelle möchte ich Euch über ein MTB-Abenteuer aus dem vergangenen Sommer berichten. Damals hatte ich die Gelegenheit, am 1000-Meilen-Rennen quer durch die Slowakei und Tschechien teilzunehmen.

Die Regeln des Rennens sind recht einfach: Der Route führt nonstop vom Ostende an der Ukrainische Grenze bis ans Westende an der Bayerischen Grenze quer über diverse Gebirge:
_Teil1: SK_
http://www.cykloserver.cz/cykloatlas/?d=113303#pos=49.25997P20.29110P8
_Teil 2: CZ_
http://www.cykloserver.cz/cykloatlas/?d=108887#pos=50.03688P15.15451P8
Gewonnen hat, wer die Route komplett absolviert und als erstes im Ziel ankommt. Unterstützung gibt es – im Gegensatz zu Etappenrennen - keine – außer an drei Checkpoints, die angesteuert werden müssen. Ansonsten ist jeder unterwegs auf sich selbst angewiesen und kann sich die Strecke zeitlich einteilen wie sie/er will. Die Strecke ist per GPS-Track vorgegeben und komplett zu absolvieren. Der Track im GPS-Gerät ist zusammen mit den Checkpoints dann der Beleg dafür. (Man sollte sich also besser nicht verirren, wenn man nicht disqualifiziert werden will.) Vorgeschrieben ist auch noch eine Mindestausrüstung - „letzte Hilfe“ genannt .-) Dazu gehören u.a. Schlafsack, Feuerzeug und Pfefferspray (gegen Bären). Die Route führt im jährlichen Wechsel von Ost nach West und umgekehrt.

*Prolog*
2012 war ich schon einmal mitgefahren, hatte es aber nur von der bayerischen Grenze bis in den Osten Tschechiens geschafft, also nur die halbe Distanz von 500 statt 1000 Meilen. (Die vielen offroad-Passagen und die Höhenmeter, die den Grenzgebirgen zusammen kommen, hatte ich damals unterschätzt.) 2013 führt die Route westwärts. Mit etwas mehr Training hoffte ich, es dieses Mal die komplette Distanz zu schaffen. Entsprechend hatte ich seit Weihnachten Kilometer „geschruppt“. Am Ende standen rund 330h/ 3000km/ 55000hm auf dem Tacho. Aber es war ein langer Winter. In den drei Monaten vor dem Rennen kamen nur ca. 750km/Monat zusammen – für einen Ultramarathon von 1600km und 30000hm (das Cape Epic bringt es nicht einmal auf die Hälfte davon!) eigentlich nicht viel an Training...
Nachdem ich 2012 viel zu schwer war, habe ich 2013 versucht, massiv Gewicht zu sparen: Das neue 29er Hardtail samt minimalistischer Ausrüstung hat rund 15kg Gewichtsersparnis gebracht. (Danke an Udo von Stein-Bikes in Chemnitz für die super Beratung!) Außerdem muss auch noch das Wichtigste mit: Isomatte und Ersatzschläuche am Lenker, Akkus & Handy auf dem Oberrohr, Werkzeug und kleine Ersatzteile in einer Dreieckstasche darunter, Schlafsack und Regensachen am Sattel. Wasser, Lebensmittel und leichte Sachen im Rücksack auf dem Rücken. Auf Trinkflaschen am Rahmen habe ich bewusst verzichtet, um das Rad besser auf der Schulter in unwegsamen Passagen tragen zu können:





_Kurz vor der Abreise zu den 1000-Meilen-2013. (Der Sattel mag zwar wenig sportlich aussehen, aber mit der mitschwingenden Active-Variante habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und soviel Luxus für den Allerwertesten muss einfach sein. Die Anzahl der Stunden auf dem Rad folgen dann jeweils in der Tageszusammenfassung und erklären dies sicher nachdrücklich...  ) Foto: Autor_
Die 3-Liter-Trinkblase im Rucksack muss also reichen. Ca. 12kg für das Bike, 4kg für Equipment und max. 3-4kg Wasser & Proviant sollten also dafür sorgen, dass ich unter der 20kg-Marke bleibe - immerhin knapp 1/4 von dem, was der Fahrer auf die Wage bringt 
Dem Feilschen um jedes Gramm fiel leider 2013 auch der Fotoapparat zum Opfer. Ich versuche daher, den zweiten Teil der Strecke mit Fotos von mir aus dem Vorjahr zu illustrieren. Von Jan Kopka habe ich einige Fotos bekommen (Danke!) , die ich ebenfalls mit verwenden darf. Die Fotogalerie der 1000-Meilen hat auch schöne Fotos, zu ein paar davon werde ich verlinken.
Noch ein letztes Vorwort: Die mehrsprachigen Ortsnamen klingen vielleicht etwas kompliziert, sollen aber die Orientierung und den Spagat zwischen Vergangenheit und Gegenwart erleichtern.
So, jetzt aber genug der Vorworte.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen & Anschauen!

*29.6.2013 (Tag 0)*
Samstagabend auf dem Hauptbahnhof in Prag. Von hier geht der Nachtzug in den Osten der Slovakei.
_Hl. nádraží Praha. Fotos: Jan Vaněk/1000miles.cz_
_http://www.1000miles.cz/fotogalerie-2013/fotogalerie-2013-jan-vanek-nadrazi-praha_
Die Organisatoren haben zwei Gepäckwagen bei der CD geordert, um die rund 100 Biker samt ihren Rädern an dem Start bringen zu können. (Danke an Cheforganisatorin Lada!)
Logistikdienstleister CD hat eigens ein Werbevideo dazu erstellt:




(Ob die DB dies auch machen würde? Grübel...)
Halb elf abends geht die Reise los. Die beiden einzigen Deutschen haben die Organisatoren in einem Abteil untergebracht. Gelegenheit, mit Uwe über Taktik und Technik zu fachsimpeln.

*30.6. (Tag 1)*
Halb Elf morgens rollt der Zug dann in Hummene ein. Die Kleinstadt ist Endstation für die Bahn aus dem großen Prag. Nach Medzilaborce (Andy-Warhol-Mueum) und Stakcin (ohne Museum) fahren noch Bummelzüge. Für uns heißt es hier aber umladen da es jetzt per Bus und für unsere Räder per LKW die letzten Kilometer zum Startort weitergehen wird.
_Vormittags auf dem Bahnhof in Hummene. Foto: Martin Vojtuš - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus/martin_vojtus_img_7910.jpg__ & __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_7881.jpg_
_Zwei Wagons voller MTBs. Foto: Petr Kopka - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_petr_kopka_vyber/petr_kopka_dscf1953.jpg_
_Stück um Stück werden die Räder ausgeladen. Foto: Martin Vojtuš - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_7890.jpg_
_Irgendwann sind über 100 Räder dann in einem winzigen LKW verstaut. Foto: Petr Kopka - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_petr_kopka_vyber/petr_kopka_dscf1973.jpg_

Nová Sedlica liegt ganz hinten in der Ecke. Ein winziges Dorf mit 300 Einwohnern, einer Kirche, Schule und Gasthaus im Nationalpark Poliny. Im Osten hinter dem Hügel ist die EU zu Ende, drüben hinter dem Wald fängt die Ukraine an. Fünf Kilometer nördlich liegt der Karpatenkamm und die Grenze zu Polen. Wir sind hier im Land der Russinen (früher Ruthenen), einer ostslawischen Minderheit, die wegen ihrer dem Ukrainischen ähnelten Sprache noch früher Altrussen genannt wurden. Deutliches Zeichen sind die orthodoxen Kirchen und Kreuze unterwegs. Es ist der Ostrand der Mitteleuropäischen Zeitzone. Drüben hinter der EU-Ostgrenze haben die Menschen wechselvolle Zeiten erlebt. Selbst an den Zeitzonen macht sich das bemerkbar: Heutzutage Kiewer Zeit (MEZ -1h), zu Sowjetzeiten Moskauer Zeit (MEZ -2h) und davor Budapester bzw. Prager Zeit. Denn zwischen den beiden Weltkriegen, als die damalige Tschechoslowakei noch ein Vielvölkerstaat war, gehörte die Karpatenukraine zu dieser Republik, die Züge aus Prag endeten in Jassinja (ukrainisch Ясіня; russisch Ясиня, russinisch Єсінє/Jesinje, slowakisch Jasiňa, ungarisch Kőrösmező, rumänisch Frasin – dies nur um zu zeigen, dass es mit den Ortsnamen in den verschiedenen Sprachen auch noch komplizierter gehen kann ) und der östlichste Grenzstein mit der „CS“-Markierung stand an der Hoverla, mit 2061 Metern höchster Berg der Ukraine. Eine touristisch vergessene Region, die mehr Besucher verdient hätte und auch vertragen würde. Vielleicht starten oder enden die 1000-Meilen ja zukünftig mal an der Hoverla?
Der Nationalpark um unseren Startort Nová Sedlica bekam seinen Namen nach den einzigartigen Bergwiesen, „poliny“ genannt. Die Urwälder der Region sind mittlerweile UNESCO-Weltnaturerbe. Das Tourismusmarketing wirbt mit „großen Raubtieren“ wie Braunbär, Wolf, Luchs und Wildkatze sowie verweist stolz darauf, dass dies der einzige Nationalpark in der ganzen Slowakei sei, wo der Wisent in freier Natur lebt. Gleich vornweg: Von all diesen wilden Tieren habe ich nicht eines zu Gesicht bekommen. Im Vorjahr soll es zumindest mal Sichtkontakt Bär-Biker geben haben. Aber allein die Landschaft und die Ruhe hier sind einen Besuch wert.

Vor dem Start des Rennens Registrierung und das obligatorische Briefing vor dem Rennstart, bei dem Organisator Jan die Regeln noch einmal im Detail erklärt. Als kleines Souvenir haben wir mit der Startnummer zwei kleine Glöckchen erhalten, deren Geräusche die wilden Tiere fernhalten sollen. Um Gepäck zu sparen, können alle Teilnehmer kleine Päckchen abgeben, die dann an den Checkpoints abgeholt werden können. Ich schicke ein paar Batterien und einen Ersatzschlauch so auf die Reise.
_Briefing vor dem Rennstart. Foto: Vít Huspenina - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_vit_huspenina_vyber_1/vit_huspenina_2013_06_30_img_2579.jpg__ & 
Briefing vor dem Rennstart. Foto: Martin Vojtuš - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_8119.jpg_
_Kurz vor dem Start. Fotos: Petr Kopka - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_petr_kopka_vyber/petr_kopka_dscf2058.jpg__ & __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_petr_kopka/petr_kopka_dscf2068.jpg_

_Dass mir Rollerfahrer (Koloběžkář) Jarda später noch mehrmals begegnen wird, ahne ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht. Foto: Tadeas Kotyk - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/30-6-2013/tadeas_kotyk_06_30_img_2208.jpg_

17 Uhr. Die Sirene ertönt, es geht (mit Verspätung) endlich los:




Eine kurze Ehrenrunde durch den Ort und dann die Straße hinab. Impressionen von den ersten Kilometern gibt es hier:




Wir rollen die Straßen gemütlich talabwärts, durch Zboj bis Ulic. Dahinter verkrümelt such das Flüsschen Ulicka hinüber in die Urkaine und die Straßenbauer mussten die kleine Verbindung ins Nachbardorf über den Berg legen. Vor Ruska Volova - halb slovakisch, halb rusinisch - geht es den ersten von unzähligen Waldwegen entlang, durch zwei weitere Dörfer und zur Fernstraße 74, die zum nahen Grenzübergang Ubla führt. Hier bin 2010 entlang als ich durch die Karpaten geradelt bin. Auch die Sternwarte vom Astronomical Observatory am Kolonica Sattel gleich hinter der Straße steht noch. Inzwischen hat sich die Region zum Dark Sky Park Poloniny ausgerufen. Es ist halb Acht und der Weg windet sich in die Vihorlatské vrchy (Vihorlatgebirge) hinauf. Zum Glück streift die Route das Gebirge nur. Höchste Zeit, die obligatorische SMS vor 20 Uhr mit der GPS-Position zu senden und gleich noch einen kurzen Snack hinterher einzuwerfen. Die Dorfkneipe in Remetske Hamre hat noch auf und bekommt Besuch von ein paar Bikern. Aber ich will noch weiter. Am Fußballplatz richten sich andere inzwischen auf das Nachtlager ein. Als ich Jovsa halb Zehn erreiche wird es langsam dunkel. Die Route biegt jetzt eigentlich nach rechts ab in die Berge. Links geht es aber zum Stausee Zemplínska šírava („Sempliner Weite“), ein beliebtes Ausflugsgebiet bei der Bezirksstadt Michalovce. Hier sollte sich doch ein Hotel oder eine Pension finden lassen. Oder direkt am See schlafen? Im Hotel Postar, ein wenig oberhalb gelegen, werde ich dann kurz vor Zehn fündig. Das Rad kommt in der Abstellkammer unter. Frühstück brauche ich nicht, aber die Dusche kommt sehr gelegen.
_*Am ersten Tag stehen dann zu Buche:
71km, 5:06h inkl. 0:30h Pause, 14km/h, 1000hm, 127bpm*_
Fotos:
http://www.1000miles.cz/category/aktualne-z-trasy-2013/page/2#tabs-7837-0-2


----------



## CC. (21. Juni 2014)

Öha, da kommt ganz großes Kino mit einer klasse Erzählweise von einem richtigen Abenteuer! 
Die Zahlen nötigen mir höchsten Respekt ab, wo ich erahnen kann, wieviel Zeit und Leben alleine schon in der Vorbereitung stecken...
Da freu ich mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Folge.


----------



## leler (22. Juni 2014)

_Danke für die  !!! Und weiter geht`s:_

*1.7. (Tag 2)
Nichts für Wasserscheue*

Um Sechs klingelt das GPS. Eine halbe Stunde später geht es weiter. Der Umweg ins bequeme Hotelbettchen kostet mich insgesamt eine Stunde Fahrtzeit. (+ Ruhezeit..., wir sind ja in einem Nonstop-Rennen) Ich muss zunächst am See zurück bis Jovsa. Dann bin ich wieder auf der Route, die sich hier gen Westen am Vihorlatgebirge entlang windet. Um Acht ist die Kleinstadt Vinne erreicht und danach folgen Felder, zwei Dörfer und die erste Fuhrt.
_Fuhrt. Foto: Vladimír Lacina /1000miles.cz - _ http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/...acina_vyber/z010_vladimir_lacina_dsc01267.jpg
Damit kommt jetzt eine Spezialität im Slowakischen Teil, die ich letztes Jahr nicht erleben konnte, da ich es damals nur bis zur Hälfte geschafft hatte: Flüsschen zu durchqueren, wo keine Brücken sind, ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Im Gegensatz zu Island, wo das Gletscherwasser vom Eyjafjallajökull in der Thorsmörk nur knapp über Null ist und ich nach ein paar Minuten Angst hatte, mir ein paar Zehen abzufrieren (mitten im Sommer beim Radfahren - was für ein absurder Gedanke), ist das Wasser hier zum Glück gut temperiert, aber dafür schön schlammig. Gut, dass ich nicht Versuchskaninchen spielen muss, sondern vor mir schon ein paar Biker im Fluss sind und die optimale Linie sich so gut erahnen lässt. Durch die Erfahrung vom Vorjahr war mir besonders wichtig, jederzeit das Bike gut tragen zu können. Ein Schammstoffpolster am Querrohr sorgt dafür, dass das Bike auf der Schulter nicht drückt. (Und würde auch entsprechende Stürze etwas dämpfen  ) Die Schuhe lasse ich sicherheitshalber an, auch wenn sich in dem Netzstoff natürlich der Schlamm schön festsetzt, aber besser als in irgendwas Spitzes zu treten. Nach 20min ist der Laborec überwunden. Und um ehrlich zu sein: So schlimm war es gar nicht. Es war nicht kalt und das Wasser ging auch nur bis zum Bauch. Fuhrten sind eben vor allem eine Kopfsache.
_Fuhrt. Foto: Jaroslav Spurny/100miles.cz -_ http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/...purny_vyber/z019_jaroslav_spurny_dsc04203.jpg

_Hier ein paar Aufnahmen der Spitzengruppe von der ersten Fuhrt bei Nacht:_





Damit wir nicht aus der Übung kommen und es spektakuläre Fotos gibt, hat Organisator Jan zwei Dörfer weiter gleich noch eine Flussdurchquerung eingebaut - dort dann durch die Ondava. Es wird nicht der letzte Wasserkontakt bleiben. Gerade in der Slowakei hat nicht jeder Traktorweg über jedes Bächen eine Brücke spendiert bekommen. Die paar Zentimeter Bach können Traktoren und LKW ab, zumindest die aus vergangenen, robusten Zeiten als die Maschinchen noch kyrillische Buchstaben trugen.




_Foto: Martin Vojtus/1000miles.cz_

Für die Gebirgsstatistik: Es folgt mit dem Slanské vrchy (Eperieser/Sovarer Gebirge) ein kurzer Höhenzug und dann wieder ein Tal.
15 Uhr. Zeit für eine kleine Rast am Dorfladen in Chrastne.
_Kleine Bikerinvasion am Dorfladen. Die Bananen waren schnell ausverkauft... Foto: Jaroslav Spurný - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_z019_jaroslav_spurny_vyber/z019_jaroslav_spurny_dsc04206.jpg_

Kurz darauf geht es nördlich vorbei an Košice (deutsch Kaschau, ungarisch Kassa, romani Kasha - der Süden der Ostslovakei beherbergt eine große ungarischsprachige Minderheit, was sich an den Ortsschilder nicht zeigt, aber in den Fußgängerzonen nicht zu überhören ist). Die erste Autobahn ist damit gequert und es geht ins Slowakische Erzgebirge, das nicht ohne Grund so heißt. Im Mittelalter brachte Siedler aus „unserem“ Erzgebirge die Bergbautradition hierher. 2013 als Kosice europäische Kulturhauptstadt war, verirrte sich auch die eine oder der andere Reporter nach Medzev (Metzenseifen), in dem heute noch Reste der einstigen karpatendeutschen Minderheit leben. Medzev liegt jedoch ein Stückchen südlicher. Oberhalb von Cavecany geht es auf den internationalen Wanderweg E8 , der hier auch Wanderweg der Helden des Slowakischen Nationalaufstandes (cesta hrdinov SNP) genannt wird. Die Chata Hresna (Bergstation des Skiliftes) ist offizielle Raststation. Übernachten will ich nicht, aber eine große Portion Makkaroni kann nicht schaden. Ich bin nicht der einzige, der hier rastet. Richard, mit einem Arm gehandicapt, schlägt sich wacker. Wahnsinn, wie er es durch die Offroadstrecken hierher geschafft hat!
Nach zwanzig Minuten eile ich weiter. Es ist kurz vor Sechs abends und ich will noch ein Stück nach Nordwesten. Der Waldweg windet sich hier auf 700-800m durch die Berge. Unterwegs treffe ich auf Pavel, der sich eigens für die Tour einen Titanrahmen gefertigt hat. Als Spezialist für Klettertechnik kennt er sich mit solchen Materialien bestens aus. Gut, dass Pavel einst Deutsch in der Schule hatte und sein Deutsch besser ist als mein Tschechisch 
Tipps für die Tour hat er sich vom 24h-Rennen-Spezialisten Zdenek Kriz geholt, der 2011 zusammen mit einem anderen Biker gewann




und 2012 dann noch einmal antrat, um dieses Mal allein auf Platz 1 zu landen und dadurch hierzulande quasi zur Legende wurde.





Auf der Brücke über den Stausee Mala Lodina (_hier ein Foto von Martin Vojtuš_: http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_8670.jpg), in dem der Hornad, viertgrößter Fluss der Slowakei angestaut ist, machen wir gegen halb Acht Pause, schicken die obligatorische SMS mit den GPS-Koordinaten ab und beraten, wie weit es noch gehen könnte. Oberhalb von Gelnica (Göllnitz) soll es eine Unterkunft geben. Bis dahin sind es aber noch mindestens 20km. Eigentlich zu weit für heute. Vielleicht gibt es in Margecany eine Pension? Wir rollen weiter und als am Stausee eine Datsche mit Wiese und Strand kommt, hat Pavel die Idee: Wieso nicht einfach freundlich fragen, ob man am See biwaken darf? Für ihn sprachlich ja auch kein Problem . Glück gehabt. Der Datschenbesitzer hat Einsehen, gibt sein OK und die beiden kommen ins Gespräch, von dem ich nur Brocken wie „Varovali medvedi a cigan“ mitbekomme. (Medvedi sind die berüchtigten Bären, wegen denen wir Pfefferspray mit haben müssen und die wir wohl nie zu Gesicht bekommen werden. Den zweiten Begriff übersetze ich mal lieber nicht, zumal dieser sarkastische Hieb auf die Reisewarnungen eher typisch tschechisch-selbstironisch gemeint war.)
Der Lagerplatz am Stausee bietet genug Platz zum Schlafen unter freiem Himmel und hätte im Notfall auch noch eine Unterstellmöglichkeit gehabt. Regen ist aber zum Glück nicht in Sicht.

_*Tag 2:
146km, 14:38h inkl. 2:13h Pause, 10km/h, 2663hm, 119bpm*_

Noch mehr Fotos:
http://www.1000miles.cz/aktualne-z-trasy-2013/1-7-2013-brody#tabs-7949-0-1


----------



## leler (22. Juni 2014)

*2.7. (Tag 3)
Durch die kleine Schwester der Hohen Tatra*

Das Übernachten unter freien Himmel hat definitiv einen Vorteil: Man gerät kaum in Versuchung, auszuschlafen. Halb Sechs sind wir wieder auf dem Rad, rollen am Stausee entlang, durch Margecany und anschließend wieder die Berge hinauf. An einer steilen Kurve erwischt mich der „Nicht-schnell-genug-ausgeklickt“-Bug zum ersten Mal. Zum Glück ohne Folgen. Langsam habe ich mir angewöhnt, wenn die Füße nicht mehr von den Pedalen loskommen, mich wenigstens wie ein Igel zusammenzurollen und auf die Seite fallen zu lassen. (Um Nachfragen zu vermeiden: Nein, es gibt davon keine Videoaufnahmen! Und wird es auch nicht geben )
Hinter Slovniky zieht sich der Weg an einem idyllischen Bergbach durch das Gebirge.
Pavel hat sich inzwischen einer anderen Gruppe angeschlossen da unsere Tempi doch etwas auseinanderlagen und nichts gefährlicher wäre als bei einem solchen Ultramarathon zu schnell zu fahren. Ich drücke ihm fest die Daumen, dass er sein Ziel, in Skalna im Vogtland anzukommen, schaffen wird!
In Porac wird der Dorfkonsum kurz geplündert. Punkt Mittag liegt das Slowakische Erzgebirge hinter und die Zips vor mir. Eine traditionsreiche Region mit Städten wie Poprad (Deutschendorf), Levoča (Leutschau), Spišská Nová Ves (Zipser Neudorf) oder Kežmarok (Käsmark). Die Ruine der Zipser Burg ist im Dunst nur von weitem zu erahnen.
In Spišská Nová Ves treffe ich Pavel wieder, der sich bei der Hitze ein Bad im Hornad gönnt. Ich gönne mir zumindest ein Eis, diverse Kalorien und ganz viel Wasser im Tankstellenshop am Ortsausgang. Leider habe ich kein Thermometer dabei. Laut Wetteraufzeichnungen sollen es um die 25°C gewesen sein. Gefühlt waren es aber weit über 30°C. Hier unten im Tal drückt die Hitze ganz schön. Also schnell weiter Richtung Berge und Schatten – vorbei an Hüttensiedlungen, die dem mitteleuropäischen Auge wenig mitteleuropäisch erscheinen mögen. Auch das ist typisch für die Zips.
_Roma-Siedlung in der Zips. Foto: Petr Kopka/1000miles.cz_ - http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_petr_kopka/petr_kopka_dscf2440.jpg
Unterhalb des Slovenský raj (Slowakisches Paradies) führt die Route durch schmucke Dörfer mit vielen Pensionen. Leider ist es erst Nachmittag.

Von den Ausläufern der Niederen Tatra auf knapp 1000 Metern bietet sich anschließend ein fantastischer Blick nach Norden zu den schroffen Felsen der berühmteren Schwester.
_Blick zur Hohen Tatra. Foto: Lumír Soukup/1000miles.cz - _http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/...r_soukup_vyber/z075_lumir_soukup_dscf0372.jpg






_Blick von den Almwiesen der Niederen Tatra auf ca. 900m hinüber zur Hohen Tatra. Foto: Martin Vojtus/1000miles.cz_

Die Almwiesen gehen langsam wieder in Wald über und es wird dunkel. Offen gestanden, vielleicht hätte ich mir die Belehrung doch übersetzen lassen, aber wie die „Nachtregel“ in der Praxis gehandhabt wird, konnte mir keiner meiner Mitstreiter erklären. Anscheinend ist es verboten, die „Bärengebiete“ in den Nationalparks im Dunkeln aufzusuchen. Allerdings habe ich so meine Zweifel, ob sich die ganz Schnellen tatsächlich an dieses „Nachtflugverbot in der Slowakei“ gehalten haben. Also durch die Nacht darf man wohl nicht fahren, im Bärengebiet biwaken aber sicher auch nicht. Also beschließe ich so weit zu fahren, bis sich ein sicherer Platz findet. Eine Waldhütte ist leider verschlossen, also weiter. Zum Glück zieht sich jetzt im Frühsommer die Dämmerung lang in den Abend. Dreiviertel Zehn, es ist fast dunkel, komme ich ins Grübeln. Der Track, den wir abfahren sollen, führt plötzlich in den Wald zu einer runden Wasserfläche. Also, noch eine kleine Runde um einen romantischen Bergsee? Weit gefehlt, ein paar Minuten später erkenne ich im Restlicht, was mir jetzt blüht: Das erste von zwei Pumpspeicherwerken. Damit es uns nicht langweilig wird, hat Organisator Jan hier eine kleine Tragepassage eingebaut (und vermutlich das Schild übersehen, dass Unbefugte fern halten soll ) Es geht über eine steile Treppe zum  Pumpspeicherwerk Čierny Váh.





_Kleine Trageeinlage am Pumpspeicherwerk Čierny Váh. Foto: Martin Vojtuš/1000miles.cz - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_91144.jpg_
Zum Glück gibt es auf der anderen Seite einen gut ausgebauten Zufahrtsweg, den ich mich jetzt gemütlich hinabrollen lassen kann. Wobei, das mit dem gemütlich doch relativ ist. Inzwischen ist es schon nach Zehn und immer noch keine Übernachtung in Sicht. Bis zur nächsten Kleinstadt, in der es vielleicht ein Hotel oder Motel gibt, sind es noch mindestens 15km. Hmm, also ein guter Grund, in Svarin an der Ranc Gaborovci anzuhalten und vorsichtig zu klingeln. Immerhin brennt oben noch Licht – auch wenn es mit halb Elf für hiesige Verhältnisse sozusagen schon tiefste Nacht ist. Ich habe Glück, ich bin nicht der erste der 1000-Meilen-Abenteurer und bekomme ein Zimmer. Dusche, ein paar Kekse zum „Nachtmahl“ und dann fallen mir die Augen zu.

_*Tag 3:
131km, 17:26h inkl. 2:49h Pause, 8km/h, 3105hm, 116bpm*_


----------



## CC. (22. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte die  Flußquerungen schon in  der Galerie gesehen, aber nicht gedacht, daß die Standard beim Rennen sind. Nette Einlagen ; )
Das riecht ja richtig nach Abenteuer. Und an so ein Roma-Dorf erinnere ich mich genau. Bin mit meiner Damaligen Hand in Hand durchgegangen, ohne mir was dabei zu denken oder auch der bettelnden  Kindermeute  was zu geben *schauder 
Aber der Blick in die Hohe Tatra ist ein Traum. 
Die Wege und Trails sehen toll aus und von Deinen Tagesetmalen bin ich mal wieder schwer beeindruckt 
Das Wetter scheint bis dahin gepaßt zu haben. Freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung...


----------



## firlie (22. Juni 2014)

Na herrlich !!!
Da haben wir im SVTF, auf 43 Seiten, nur Peanauts produziert, kleine Fischlein gefangen und besonders ich, die kleinsten Brötchen gebacken (der letzte Vergleich ist berusbedingt )
*Aber immerhin bekommen wir dadurch ein astreines Heldenepos präsentiert *
Habe jetzt nur "überflogen", aber schon das ist der Hammer ...
@*leler* auf jeden Fall kommen nach intensiverer Lektüre jede Menge Fragen auf dich zu (bestimmt nicht nur von mir) !
Weiter so !
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (22. Juni 2014)

Danke Euch! Jeder Leser ist willkommen, Fragen aller Art natürlich auch!

Den Heldenstatus muss ich aber fahrtechnisch zurückweisen  Denke, da haben die Dresdner umd Falco ganz andere Maßstäbe gesetzt...

Schnell zwei Anmerkungen: Mit der besagten Minderheit hatte ich - abgesehen von einem leicht beschipsten, aber harmlosen Opi - keinen Kontakt. Hier führte die Strecke ja meist durch recht menschenleeren Wälder. Wenn man dagegen auf den Straßen durch die - nicht nur räumlich - am Rande der Gesellschaft liegenden Siedlungen kommt, sieht dies vielleicht anders aus - z.B. so wie auf dem Foto von Martin Vojtus ...
Und zum Wetter: Ja, 2013 war das Wetter optimal! (Abgesehen von den recht heißen Tagen in der Slowakei. HItze ist nicht so mein Ding.) 2012 waren einige Wege in den Bergen durch kräftige Gewitterschauer arg schlammig. Bei Trockenheit kommt man dagegen viel leichter und schneller voran


----------



## Rockhopser (23. Juni 2014)

leler schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Karte oder Übersicht mit den Bergen finde ich aber leider nicht. http://l700.cz/vrcholy  ist nicht sehr gesprächig und im Rest des Webs finde ich lediglich http://www.wandermap.net/gl/route/2308635-luzicke-sedmistovky/#/z13/50.78097,14.75343/osm , was aber fußoptimiert und sicher nicht aktuell ist :-(
> Falls jemand also noch etwas zu Planung finden sollte, immer her damit! (Z.B. ist mir nicht klar, ob Start & Ziel in Chrisbska ist oder nur der Start?) Dankesehr.



Start & Ziel sind am Sportplatz in Chribska.
Wenn du eine Route suchst, wieso dann auf Wanderportalen  (Übrigens: Als Laufwettbewerb gibt es das auch)
Versuchs mal hiermit !
Das Bier-Konzept ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen und wirklich ein Argument 
Allerdings bin ich vom eigentlichen Rennen nicht so richtig überzeugt, denn wenn man es wirklich als Rennen bestreiten möchte, dann muss man zwischen den Bergen möglichst viel Straßen/Waldautobahnen durchprügeln, um möglichst schnell voran zu kommen... nicht wirklich verlockend find ich.

Da bastel ich mir lieber mal ne Route mit vernüftigem Trailanteil zusammen und fahr die als Tagestour


----------



## leler (23. Juni 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Start & Ziel sind am Sportplatz in Chribska. Versuchs mal hiermit !


Danke! Die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen Berghoch im Unterholz und Bergab auf dem Sprintasphalt sind sicher gewaltig


----------



## leler (23. Juni 2014)

*3.7. (Tag 4)
Von der Kleinen Tatra in die Große Fatra*





_Foto: Martin Vojtus/1000miles.cz_

Dreiviertel Sieben geht es weiter. Zunächst einfach auf der Straße ins Tal hinab nach Kráľova Lehota und dann durch einen Vorort von Liptovský Hrádok (Liptau-Hradek). Nach der Zips geht es jetzt durch die Region Liptau – leicht zu erkennen an den Ortsbezeichnungen mit Liptopsky Irgendwas. Die Route führt hier direkt oberhalb der Stadt und dem Váh (Waag), dem längsten Fluss der Slowakei, entlang. Und ich bin froh, dass ich gestern nicht weitergefahren bin. Wenn ich mich schon im Hellen verfahre und den unscheinbaren Trampelpfad durch das Ufergestrüpp mühsam suchen muss, wie wäre das wohl im Dunkeln nach 19h im Sattel ausgegangen? _(Hier ein Foto __http://img2.rajce.idnes.cz/d0202/8/8547/8547744_97b3e29bed669cce50c8824cd10b05e6/images/033_.jpg__ aus der Sammlung von __Jan__._) Kurz dahinter in Liptovský Ján (Sankt Johann in der Liptau) erwartet mich der Charme eines kleinen Heilquellen-Kurortes. Es ist zwar erst um Neun als ich am Schwimmbad vorbeikomme und die Imbißzone langsam zum Leben erwacht, aber ich habe mir inzwischen angewöhnt, möglichst zweimal am Tag in einem „Restaurace“ zu halten. Der Kalorienverbrauch ist höher als gedacht. Mit einer Großmahlzeit pro Tag komme ich einfach nicht aus. Glücklicherweise hat die Gaststätte schon offen. Eine halbe Stunde später verlasse ich die Location wieder unauffällig durch den Lieferanteneingang. Eigentlich wäre das Restaurant nur den Schwimmbadgästen vorbehalten. Gut, dass die nette Bedienung bei mir eine Ausnahme gemacht hat.

In der Nähe von Demänovská Dolina, bekannt durch die Eishöhle und durch die Skilifts auf der Nordseite vom Chopok, geht es am Waldrand weiter nach Westen. Und dann ein Stück durch den Nationalpark Niedere Tatra durch traumhafte Almwiesen und stille Wälder. Gegen Fünf ist der Ráztocke sedlo (ca. 1200m) erreicht. Kurz darauf  hat mich mit Liptovská Osada die Zivilisation zurück und es es folgt ein Stück entlang der Vrchárska cyklomagistrála. Um Acht erreichte ich Liptovské Revúce am Ostrand der Großen Fatra (Veľká Fatra). Für mich ist heute hier Endstation. Über die Krizna (ungefähr so hoch wie die Schneekoppe) schaffe ich es im Hellen definitiv nicht mehr. Die Königsetappe hebe ich mir für morgen auf und kehre lieber im Horec ein für ein reichliches Abendessen. In der Pension gegenüber komme ich unter.


*Tag 4:
90km, 16:11h inkl. 5:04h Pause, 6km/h, 2290hm, 108bpm*


----------



## leler (23. Juni 2014)

*4.7. (Tag 5)
Check Point 1: Noch 303km bis zur Halbzeit und 1086km bis zum Ziel*

Morgens um Sieben geht es weiter. Ein kurzes Stück die Revuca entlang. Dann windet sich der Weg den Berg hinauf. Eine Stunde später ist der Schatten des Waldes vorbei. Es wird ein heißer Tag und es geht nur langsam durch die schattenlosen Wiesen voran, anfangs noch im kleinsten Gang, später nur noch per Schieben. Die letzten Meter zur Lizka (1445m) und zur Krizna (1574m) ziehen sich. Kurz vor Zehn ist die Krizna erreicht. Beliebtes Fotomotiv jener Biker, die einen Fotoapparat mit haben.

_Am Krížna (1574m) in der Velka Fatra. Fotos: Martin Vojtuš _- http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_9176.jpg & http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_9187.jpg & http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_92255.jpg





_Abfahrt von der Krizna. Foto: Martin Vojtus/1000miles.cz_

Eine halbe Stunde später ist das Horsky hotel Kralova studna erreicht. Zeit, eine halbe Stunde zu rasten und Mittag zu essen, auch wenn es noch nicht mal halb Elf ist. Wir sind inzwischen ein Halbes Dutzend Biker, dies sich hier stärken, bevor es in hohem Tempo bergab geht. Halb Eins ist Turčianske Teplice (Bad Stuben) erreicht, dann folgt ein Stück durch die Kremnické vrchy (Kremnitzer Berge) und kurz vor Vier ist Nitrianske Pravno (Deutschproben) erreicht. Zeit, mal wieder eine halbe Stunde Mittag zu essen, diesmal am Marktplatz. Auf dem Weg aus der Kleinstadt treffe ich auf einen spanischen Biker, dem ich nun gleich einen Rastplatz empfehlen kann.

Es sind noch rund 40km durch die Kleine Fatra (Malá Fatra) bis zum Checkpoint 1. Den Baske (955m) erreiche ich erst im Dunkeln, die Serpentinen hinab lasse ich langsam angehen und gebe sicherheitshalber im CP1 telefonisch Bescheid, dass da noch jemand kommen wird. Später als erwartet, es ist kurz nach Zwei in der Nacht als ich ich mich am CP1 in die Liste eintrage und die Isomatte auf der Wiese ausrolle.

_CP1: Noch 303km bis zur Halbzeit und 1086km bis zum Ziel. Foto: Jan Kopka - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_jan_kopka_vyber/jan_kopka_0703_dsc_0122.jpg__ & __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_jan_kopka/jan_kopka_0703_dsc_0184.jpg_


*Tag 5: CP1
141km, 19:27h inkl. 3:22 Pause, 7km/h, 3571hm, 105bpm*

Noch mehr Fotos:
http://www.1000miles.cz/aktualne-z-trasy-2013/3-7-2013-prvni-na-morave#tabs-8237-0-2


Während die Lieben daheim dank Status-SMS die Bewegungen der Racer im Tagestakt online verfolgen können, sind die Listen in den Checkpoints für die Racer auf der Strecke die einzige (legale) Variante, einen Überblick zum Rennverlauf zu bekomme. Entsprechend neugierig studiere ich die Liste im CP1: Die ersten sind am Morgen des 3.7., also rund 48h eher, hier eingetroffen.





_Honza Tyxa – Gewinner der 1000-Miles 2013. Foto: Jan Kopka/1000miles.cz_

Siebzig Biker liegen vor mir, aber das Feld ist noch dicht beisammen. Das lässt hoffen. Uwe aus Sebnitz ist nicht einmal 24h hinter dem Führenden - tolle Leistung!


----------



## CC. (23. Juni 2014)

Toll!
Eine Frage, die sicher auch den @firlie nachts bewegt: was hast Du als Unterwegs-Proviant mitgeführt? Und wieviel geschätzte Kalorien hast Du pro Tag bei den Temperaturen so verschluckt?

48h hinter dem Ersten...das muß man unterwegs auch erstmal verarbeiten.
Respekt!


----------



## firlie (24. Juni 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Toll!
> Eine Frage, die sicher auch den @firlie nachts bewegt:
> !



Ja, und nicht nur das !!!
Gibt´s den auch ein feines Foto von unserem berichtenden 1000 Miles-Helden -oder hat die alte Blindschleiche firlie was übersehen ???



leler schrieb:


> _*<Fortsetzung folgt - voraussichtlich am Mittwoch>*_



...kann`s kaum erwarten !!!


----------



## leler (26. Juni 2014)

Kurze Reaktion in der Mittagspause:
Vom Autor selber gibt es kaum Fotos, der ist etwas kamerascheu 
Die Kilokalorien muss ich noch mal nachberechnen. Grob geschätzt, waren es in der ersten Woche ca. -0,5kg pro Tag. Ein paar Schokoriegel hatte ich aus der Heimat noch mit, ansonsten Obst, Schokolade und was die Dorfkonsums so hergaben...


----------



## leler (26. Juni 2014)

*5.7. (Tag 6)
Über die Weißen Karpaten ins Nachbarland*


7:15 Uhr trage ich mich in der Checkliste aus, rolle den Berg hinunter ins Tal Richtung Váh (Waag), überquere mal wieder die Autobahn D1 und versuche in Nemšová die Wasser- und Lebensmittelvorräte aufzufüllen. Der erste Versuch scheitert. Bei der resoluten Verkäuferin kann ich noch so freundlich fragen, wenn der Laden bis 8 Uhr wegen Inventur geschlossen ist, kann natürlich nicht zehn vor 8 für mich eine Ausnahme gemacht werden. Man merkt, wir sind hier schon deutlich ein Stückchen westlicher. In der Ostslowakei geht die Sonne nicht nur eher auf, dort öffnen selbst kleinste Dorfläden schon früh um Sechs. Ein Stück weiter werde ich fündig und stärke mich erst einmal. Das hat auch Jarda, der Rollerfahrer getan, der mich bergauf bei Antonstal hinauf zum Kamm der Bílé Karpaty (Weißen Karpaten) gnadenlos abhängt – und dass, obwohl er sozusagen immer nur ein Bein weniger im Einsatz hat. Ich bin leicht schockiert. War die Pause doch zu kurz?

Kurz vor Elf ist die innertschechoslowakische Grenze erreicht, die hier zum Glück nur auf rund 700m Höhe liegt. Vom Bargeld abgesehen ändert sich nicht sehr viel. Die Grenze hier oben im Wald ist völlig unspektakulär. Man merkt, dass sie Jahrzehnte ohne Bedeutung war.
Um Eins ist Bojkovice, der erste Ort in Mähren, erreicht. Es geht weiter über die sanften Hügel des Vorlandes der Weißen Karpaten nach Luhačovice (Bad Luhatschowitz), das als größter und ältester Kurort im Osten Tschechiens gilt – also eine Art mährisches Karlsbad. An der St.-Josefs-Quelle fülle ich meine Flasche auf, aber der Geschmack des Mineralwassers ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Naja, zumindest soll es ja gesund sein .-)
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam: __http://www.luhacovice.cz/5289-namesti-28-rijna_

Weniger gesund ist möglicherweise das, was in den mährischen Wäldern lauert: Ich habe auf der ganzen Tour nirgends so vielen Zecken bemerkt wie hier. Aller paar Minuten krabbelt es im Nacken oder in den Haaren. Die Minivampiere scheinen ganz schön durstig zu sein. Eine FMSE-Impfung sei also dringend empfohlen!
Abends um Acht ist Vizovice bei Zlin erreicht. Eine kleine Pension unter dem Schloss ist schnell gefunden und mit dem Restaurace "U Tonka" am Markt auch eine Gaststätte mit schönem Innenhof.
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam: __http://zlin.cz/495067-webova-kamera-vizovice_

*Tag 6:
80km, 14:18h inkl. 4:19h Pause, 6km/h, 1861hm, 101bpm*


----------



## leler (26. Juni 2014)

*6.7.+7.7. (Tag 7+8)
Unbekanntes Mähren & Halbzeit*


Um Sieben geht es weiter durch den Kreis Vsetin und damit die Mährische Walachei – nach Norden. Eine liebliche Landschaft jenseits der Hektik der Großstädte, aber auch jenseits der Einsamkeit, die in manch anderen leergeräumten Bergregionen der ehemaligen Tschechoslowakei herrscht. Doch dazu später. Der Region hier merkt man auf angenehmen Art an, dass sie von den Dramas des 20. Jahrhunderts ein wenig verschont wurde.

Auf den Nationalpark Vizovické vrchy folgen die Hostýnské vrchy (Hosteiner Berge). Plötzlich bin ich auf der Strecke des Drásal-Bikemaratons, einem MTB-Rennen über 115km, lasse mich von der Hektik nicht anstecken .-) und bekomme ein paar aufmunternde Worte ab.
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam am Skiareal Trojak: __http://www.trojak.cz/kamery/_

Bei Bystřice pod Hostýnem (Bistritz am Hostein) passiere ich eine unsichtbare Grenze, die in keiner Karte eingezeichnet ist und die trotzdem zu spüren ist. Bisher ging die Tour durch Regionen, die durch den Zweiten Weltkrieg keinen radikalen Bevölkerungsaustausch erlebten. Die nächsten rund 1000km werden mich durch das ehemals deutschsprachige Grenzland führen, einer Region, der man auch über zwei Generationen später noch anmerkt, dass viele Ortschaften geschrumpft oder ganz verschwunden sind und die den Hauch eines Provisoriums an manchen Orten immer noch nicht los geworden ist.

Kurz vor Sechs abends erreiche ich die Region von Hranice na Moravě (Mährisch Weißkirchen).
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam am Flugplatz: __http://www.aeroklubhranice.cz/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97_
Ganz mutige Verkehrsplaner wollten hier sogar einen Schifffahrtskanal zwischen Oder und Donau entlang führen. Die Moravská brána (Mährische Pforte) ist Wasserscheide (zwischen Oder Richtung Ostsee und March Richtung Donau/Schwarzes Meer), wichtiger Verkehrskorridor Richtung Slowakei und last but not least die die historische Grenze zwischen Mähren und Schlesien. Bildlich gesprochen geht es jetzt also aus dem Reich des rot-weiß-karierten Adlers auf blauem Grund hinüber ins Reich des schwarzen Adlers auf gelbem Grund, zumindest im Staatswappen. Eine vergleichsweise kleine Region. Spätestens am übernächsten Tag sollten wir dann im Reich des Böhmischen Löwen sein, der zum Beispiel auf den Kronen-Münzen prangt. Apropos Kronen: In Drahotuse mache ich erst einmal in der Dorfkneipe am Markt Rast bevor es anschließend über die neue Autobahn – ja, schon wieder die D1 – geht. Ab hier kenne ich mich aus. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich hier den letzten Test vor der großen Tour gemacht und bin von Hranice na Moravě mehr oder weniger nonstop 200km Richtung Altvatergebirge gefahren. Diese Tour endete unfreiwillig mit
einer dicken Acht im Hinterrad, die zum Glück vor dem Rennen noch schnell ausgebessert werden konnte. In der Hoffnung, dass ich diesmal diese Berge ohne Defekt verlasse, fahre ich in die Oderské vrchy (Oderberge), einer sanften Hügellandschaft, in denen der gleichnamige Fluss entspringt.

Die Quelle liegt genauso wie der Großteil der Berge im Truppenübungsplatz Libavá (Liebau). Die Route führt daher am Ostrand des Sperrgebietes entlang. Durch Täler, in denen einst Menschen wohnten und die jetzt im Sommer zu einem einzigen Pfadfindercamp geworden zu sein scheinen. Es sind Ferien. Aller paar Kilometer stehen Zelte auf den Wiesen. Ein Dutzend Camps zähle ich insgesamt. An der Oder schlägt die Route einen kleinen Haken und führt oberhalb der Budišovka (Dürre Bautsch) weiter gen Norden. Inzwischen ist es Nacht geworden und ich kann auf dem schmalen Weg zwischen Abgrund links und Hang rechts erleben, was ein Reh macht, wenn es im Dunkeln plötzlich von einem Biker angeleuchtet wird. Nämlich nichts. Bis es einem Meter vor mir plötzlich doch noch losspringt, zum Glück nicht in meine Richtung.

Mein Plan ist inzwischen, möglichst jede zweite Nacht durchzufahren. Der Akku am Kopflicht reicht in der kleinen Stufe 90 Stunden, da es jetzt nicht länger als 6 Stunden dunkel ist, könnte ich damit theoretisch zwei Wochen rund um die Uhr durchfahren. Aber eben nur theoretisch. Es geht langsam aber stetig voran.
Kurz vor Svatoňovice (Schwansdorf) und kurz vor Mitternacht schlägt die Müdigkeit zu. Eine Bank am Wegesrand lädt zum Ausruhen und Beine ausstrecken ein. Halb Zwei geht es weiter. An der Talsperre Kružberk (Kreuzberg) bei Budišov nad Budišovkou (Bautsch) fahre ich vorsichtig. Eine SMS warnte vor einem Draht, den jemand über den Weg gespannt haben soll. Zum Glück ist niemand ernsthaft zu Schaden gekommen, erfahre ich später.

Langsam wird es wieder hell. Kurz vor Sechs ist Nová Pláň (Neurode) an der Talsperre Slezská Harta erreicht.
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam: __http://www.novaplan.cz/html/kamera/webkamera.htm_
Die Tankstelle in Václavov u Bruntálu (Wildgrub) hat leider halb Acht noch nicht offen und ich muss feststellen, dass die Strecke, nicht mehr wie beim Training durch die LPG führt, sondern ganz normal durch den Ort. Zum Glück, denn nicht alle Agrargenossenschaften lassen über Nacht ihre Tore offen. Halb Neun dann endlich eine Gelegenheit, die Vorräte aufzufrischen und an der Tankstelle bei Mala Moravka zu frühstücken. Höchste Zeit, denn anschließend geht es 500 Höhenmeter ins Altvatergebirge hinauf, oberhalb von Karlov pod Pradědem (Karlsdorf) mit seinen Skiliften. Um Elf ist die Alfredka-Hütte erreicht. Eigentlich noch zu früh für Mittagessen, was ich später bereuen werde. Der Höhenweg schlängelt sich bei mehr oder weniger 1000m an den Bergen entlang, macht dann einen Abstecher nach unten, um kurz vor der Gipfel noch einmal ordentlich steil zu werden. Zum Oberbecken des Pumpspeicherwerks Dlouhé Stráně (1350m) geht es noch einmal weitere 500hm hinauf. Die letzten Meter natürlich traditionell per Treppe. Dafür entschädigt zumindest teilweise die Aussicht hinüber zum Praded (Altvater, 1491m) mit seinem markanten Fernsehturm.





_Praded (Altvater) - 2012. Foto: Autor_

Es ist kurz vor Drei am Nachmittag und eigentlich würde ich gerne am Checkpoint 2 (der Halbzeit bei 500 Meilen) unter 7 Tagen bleiben. Eingeplant hatte ich nur 14 Tage Urlaub. Klar ein paar Minuten oder Stunden machen es bei dieser Distanz nicht. Das ist eher eine psychologische Marke. Nur die Strecke bzw. die langsam nachlassenden Kräfte machen es mir schwer. Hinunter nach Kouty nad Desnou (Winkelsdorf) geht es schnell. Der Touristenort ist kurz vor Vier erreicht. Aber dann kommt noch einmal ein Anstieg hoch auf 900hm, der wirklich an den Kräften zehrt. Für diese zehn Kilometer brauche ich schließlich eineinhalb Stunden und bin am Ende erst kurz vor 18 Uhr im Ziel. Reichlich die Hälfte ist geschafft!!!





_Halbzeit: 500 Meilen (2012). Foto: Autor_

Fünf Minuten nach mir rollt der heimliche Star des Rennens, Rollerfahrer Jarda, ein. Dass ich mich bei diesem Rennen quasi mit einem Rollerfahrer um Minuten duellieren würde, hätte ich mir vorher nicht vorstellen können...




_Rollerfahrer Jarda – der heimliche Star des Rennens. Foto: Tadeas Kotyk/1000miles.cz_

Die Kräfte sind zur Halbzeit bei mir schon deutlich zurückgegangen. Aber immerhin habe ich mit dem letzten Jahr zusammen jetzt zumindest die Durchquerung geschafft. Und bisher ist nichts wesentliches an Maschine und Mensch kaputt gegangen. Den zusätzlichen Reserveschlauch und die Batterien, die ich hierher geschickt hatte, kann ich spendieren. Vielleicht braucht sie ja jemand anderes. Mit einem Biker aus Polen komme ich ins Gespräch. Wojciech erzählt wie er ein Laufrad eingebüßt hatte und zum Glück im nächsten Ort einen Fahrradladen fand, dessen Besitzer er überreden konnte, ihm ein Laufrad aus einem Komplettrad zu verkaufen...

Und auch hier wieder der obligatorische Blick auf die Liste: Die Spitze hat bereits drei Tage Vorsprung, das Feld zieht sich langsam auseinander. Ich bin fünf Plätze nach oben gerutscht, was aber nichts heißen muss, da inzwischen auch ein paar aufgegeben haben. Unter denen, die bei 500 Meilen ausgestiegen sind, ist leider auch Uwe. Bis dahin lag er mit deutlich unter zwei Tagen Rückstand zum Führenden richtig gut im Rennen. Sehr schade. Die Assistentin erzählt etwas von Knieproblemen und fragt mich sicherheitshalber auch gleich, ob ich Schmerzen hätte. Zum Glück bin ich es nicht zu schnell angegangen, sonst gänge es mir vielleicht ähnlich. Die Zeiten, wo man noch voll in die Pedalen treten konnte, sind für meine Generation vorbei und mir fallen die Worte des Trainingswissenschaftlers ein, der meinte, die Orthopädie wäre halt mit zunehmenden Alter der begrenzende Faktor und nicht die Muskeln. Wie recht er hat.

Ansonsten hätten einige über die Probleme mit den  Beinen geklagt, erzähl die Assistentin. Hatte ich im letzten Jahr auch. Die vielen Kilometer durch brusthohes Gras sind den blanken Beinen damals nicht bekommen. Dieses Jahr bin ich überwiegend nur mit Beinlingen gefahren. Sieht nicht besonders toll aus und würde mir im Hochsommer sonst nicht in den Sinn kommen, aber hilft gut gegen nerviges Krabbeln und Gräserallergien bis hin zu Brennnesselbrennen.


*Tag 7+8: CP2
239km, 38:19h inkl. 12:34h Pause, 6km/h, 5561hm, 098bpm*

Noch mehr Fotos aus den übrigen Tagen von CP2:
http://www.1000miles.cz/aktualne-z-trasy-2013/4-7-2013#tabs-8403-0-2
http://www.1000miles.cz/aktualne-z-trasy-2013/5-7-2013#tabs-8531-0-2
http://www.1000miles.cz/aktualne-z-trasy-2013/6-7-2013-chodec-na-cp-1#tabs-8609-0-2

_Finish 500. Foto: Daniel Pokorn_
http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/...iel_pokorny_vyber/daniel_pokorny_dsc03633.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (26. Juni 2014)

*8.7. (Tag 9)
Westwärts den Kamm der Sudeten entlang*


Auch wenn das Zimmer reichlich belegt war,  geschlafen habe ich wie ein Murmeltier. Heute kein Stress. Die Hälfte ist geschafft, wenn man das Vorjahr noch dazu zählen würde, sogar schon die Durchquerung .-) Also in Ruhe frühstücken. Der Wetterbericht im tschechischen Frühstücksfernsehen verheißt Gutes: trocken & warm, aber nicht mehr so heiß wie am Anfang. Kräftig gestärkt geht es halb Zehn weiter, das Tal hinauf nach Branná (Goldenstein) durch das Bielengebirge wieder hinauf zur Grenze auf den Kamm bis an den Smrk (Fichtlich), mit rund 1120m höchster Berg des Rychlebské hory (Reichensteiner Gebirges).




_Am Smrk – 2012. Foto: Auto_





_Kladské sedlo (Glatzer Sattel) – 2012. Foto: Autor
Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam Skiarela Paprsek: http://portal.chmi.cz/files/portal/docs/meteo/kam/prohlizec.html?cam=paprsek
_
Und um die Verwirrung mit den Namen der vielen kleinen, unbekannten Gebirge komplett zu machen: Von hier aus geht es als nächstes weiter über den Kladské sedlo (Glatzer Sattel), einen Minigrenzübergang auf den 800m hohen Pass, zum Králický Snežník (Glatzer Schneegebirge). Darüber, welcher Berg zu welchem Gebirgszug gehört, mögen sich die Geologen streiten. Ich genieße, dass der Weg hier nahezu auf einer Höhe am Gebirge entlang geht und den Blick hinüber nach Osten Richtung Altvatergebirge und auf den Kessel davor freigibt, in dem unten Staré Mesto pod Snežníkem (Mährisch Altstadt) liegt. Klingt nicht nur alt, ist es auch. Wenn sich irgendwo Hase und Fuchs gute Nacht sagen, dann dort in diesem abgelegenen Tal ganz am Rande der Republik, was sich wohl im Laufe der Jahrhunderte nur wenig verändert hat.
_




Staré Mesto pod Snežníkem (Mährisch Altstadt) - 2012. Foto: Autor
_
Hufeisenförmig führt die Route auf +/-1000m um die Täler.
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam Chata Slaměnka: http://www.chmi.cz/files/portal/docs/meteo/kam/prohlizec.html?cam=slamenka_

Dass ich dabei auch die Morava (March) überquert habe, ist mir ehrlich gesagt entgangen. Was später zu einem Strom wird, der dem Landesteil Morava (Mähren) den Namen gab, ist hier oben nur ein winziges Bächlein, eines von vielen, die am Schneeberg entspringen. Die Zeit vergeht in dem menschenleeren Gebirge. Seit heute morgen bin ich an keinem Gasthaus vorbeigefahren. _(Und noch einmal ein Foto http://howgh.rajce.idnes.cz/1000_mi..._dil_-_pres_Ceskomoravu_az_do_cile./#096_.jpg aus dem Album von Jan.)_ Langsam knurrt der Magen, die Wasservorräte sollten auch unbedingt aufgefüllt werden, um noch ein paar Stunden in die Nacht hineinzufahren.

An der Grenzstraße, die hinüber nach Polen ins Glatzer Land und schließlich nach Wroclaw (Breslau) führen würde, gibt es zumindest Wasser und Schokolade. Aber irgendwie wäre ein richtiges Mittagessen besser und ein Geldautomat auch nicht verkehrt. Also verlasse ich die Route Richtung Králíky (Grulich). Gut, dass es in jeder böhmisch-mährischen Kreisstadt am Marktplatz die wichtigsten Infrastrukturelemente gibt: Kirche, Geldautomat, Gasthaus und ggf. Hotel. Eine Stunde lasse ich es mir auf der Terrasse am Marktplatz gut gehen, Eierkuchen natürlich inklusive, bevor es auf des selben Weg wieder zurück zum Punkt geht, an dem ich die offizielle Route verlassen habe. Der Ausflug hat mich zwar eineinhalb Stunden gekostet, aber ein gutes Essen zahlt sich am Ende des Tages aus. Schließlich müssen die Körner noch für einige Tage reichen. In der Dämmerung geht es den Suchy Vrch hinauf, in diesem Jahr nicht bis zum Gipfel auf knapp 1000m, sondern nur auf halbe Höhe durch den Wald. Im Dunkeln durch Mladkov (Wichstadtl) hinauf zur Grenze.
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam Ski-Areal Mladkov-Petrovičky:_ http://www.skimladkov.cz/index.php?k=1&lang=cze






_Blick von der Grenze in den Glatzer Kessel (Kotlina Kłodzka) auf der polnischen Seite - 2012. Foto: Autor.
_




_Die Bäckerei des Johann Lorenz gibt es schon lange nicht mehr - im Gegensatz zur "Radioaktiven Quelle" - 2012. Foto: Autor._

Dann am Bach entlang zur Talsperre der Wilden Adler und durch Klášterec nad Orlicí (Klösterle).




_Imbiss – leider außer Betrieb - 2012. Foto: Autor_

Einen anderen Biker, der sich in einem Holzschuppen direkt am Weg ausgestreckt hat, kann ich so überholen. Inzwischen ist es Mitternacht, aber ich will noch ins benachbarte Adlergebirge (Orlické hory) und dort boofen. Die Strecke führt den Radweg 4071 entlang, einer Art Kammweg, der zum Teil sogar asphaltiert ist.





_Bunker-Museum – 2012. Foto: Autor._
Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam Hanička: http://www.skimladkov.cz/index.php?k=1&lang=cze

Das Bunker-Museum "Bunkr Na holém" lasse ich rechts liegen und arbeite mich langsam zum Anenský vrch (Ernestinenberg) hinauf. Inzwischen ist es drei in der Nacht und in zwei Stunden schon wieder hell. Richtig schlafen lohnt eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr, aber ein paar Stunden Ruhe im Morgengrauen sollten es doch wenigstens sein. Also trage ich mein Rad halb die Treppe hinauf und breite den Schlafsack oben auf den hölzernen Aussichtsturm aus. Bequem und trocken, nur leider etwas zugig auf knapp 1000m. Es wird eine recht unruhige, kurze Nacht.




_Blick vom Anenský vrch (Ernestinenberg) - 2012. Foto: Autor._




_Anenský vrch (Ernestinenberg) – 2012. Foto: Autor_


*Tag 9:
137km, 22:04h inkl. 6:42h Pause, 6km/h, 3364hm, 103bpm
*


----------



## leler (26. Juni 2014)

*9.7. (Tag 10)
Durch das „Bunker-Land“*

_




1000-Meilen-2013. Foto: Martin Vojtus/1000miles.cz_

Um sieben geht es weiter, durch das Bunkerland. Eigentlich stehen sie überall in den Grenzgebirgen der Ex-Tschechoslowakei: kleine Betonbunker, MG-Nester, die zwischen den beiden Weltkriegen errichtet wurden und die Republik vor einer Invasion von außen schützen sollten. Ein Dreivierteljahrhundert später stehen sie immer noch und symbolisieren ein tschechoslowakisches Trauma: Mit dem Münchner Abkommen war dieser Schutzwall 1938 über Nacht kampflos an den großen Nachbarn gefallen. Beton für rund 1000 Bunker umsonst.




_Aller paar Hundert Meter erinnert ein Bunker an die Zwischenkriegszeit - 2012. Foto: Autor._
Wer das schwierige Verhältnis zwischen Tschechen und Deutschen im 20. Jahrhundert verstehen will, darf dieses Ohnmachtsgefühl nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Zurück ins heute. Wahrscheinlich sind diese Bunker nirgends so gut restauriert wie hier im Adlergebirge. Letztes Jahr hatte ich wenige Kilometer entfernt in einem solchen frisch renovierten (und daher sauberen) Bunker übernachtet. Klingt skurril, ist es vielleicht auch. Aber trocken und warm. Der Beton speichert die Hitze des Tages und gibt sie nachts ab. Obendrein kann man den Eingang auch noch mit dem Fahrrad zustellen und braucht keinen Gedanken verschwenden, dass Fuchs, Igel oder Wildschwein neugierig am Schlafsack schnuppern.




_"Mein“ Ü-Bunker – 2012. Foto: Autor_




_"Mein“ Ü-Bunker – 2012. Foto: Autor_

Das Adlergebirge ist ein lang gestreckter Kamm. Der Weg führt hier auf 1000m Höhe an der Kunštátská kaple (Kronstädter Kapelle – Foto: Jaroslav Pachta - http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/...achta_vyber/z079_jaroslav_pachta_dscn1376.jpg ), dem Koruna (Kreiselberg) und dem Šerlich (Scherlich) vorbei. Hier soll auch vor rund einhundert Jahren der alte Kammweg gewesen sein, der einst vom Háj u Aše (_Hainberg bei Asch)_ an der bayerischen Grenze die Gebirge entlang bis zum Praděd (Altvater) ging.




_Kammweg im Adlergebirge -2012. Foto: Autor_





_Blick auf Duszniki-Zdrój (Bad Reinerz) - 2012. Foto: Autor_


Um Elf bin ich auf der polnischen Passstraße, die hier Droga Sudecka heißt und die Wintersportorte im schlesischen Teil verbindet. Über die E67, die von Prag bis Tallin führen soll und ordentlich Schwerverkehr hat, geht es ins Heuscheuergebirge (Góry Stolowe) mit seinen Sandsteinbergen, die an Heuscheunen erinnern sollen und den Namen gaben. Der Szczeliniec Wielki (Große Heuscheuer) erinnert etwas an den Großen Zschirnstein... Langsam knurrt der Magen.




_Heuscheuergebirge (Góry Stolowe) mit seinen Sandsteinbergen - 2012. Foto: Autor._

In Karlów (Karlsberg) einem Touristenausflugsort mangelt es eigentlich nicht an Gastwirtschaften. Dumm nur, dass die weder Kronen noch Euro oder EC-Karten nehmen (wollen), sondern partout auf Zloty bestehen. Natürlich gibt es in dem Nest weder Bankomat noch Tankstelle. In meiner Not spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, im hiesigen Mehr-Sterne-Hotel fürstlich zu logieren. Wenigstens die sollten doch Karten nehmen. Aber nachdem die Rezeption mindestens eine gefühlte Viertelstunde mit dem Einchecken der Gäste vor mir zugebracht hat, mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie lang es dauert, bis ich etwas zu essen bekomme und ziehe zähneknirschend hungrig und durstig von Dannen.




_Weite Blicke nach Polen - 2012. Foto: Autor_

Entsprechend wenig habe ich für die Schönheit der nun folgenden Broumovské steny (Braunauer Wände/Falkengebirge) übrig. Eine Art Mini-Elbsandsteingebirge, nur ohne Elbe. Der Weg führt hier am Waldesrand entlang, leicht oberhalb des Braunauer Ländchen. Wieder so ein Tal in den hintersten Ecken, weit ab vom pulsierenden Leben der Großstädte.




_Broumovsko (Braunauer Ländchen) - 2012. Foto: Autor_

Kurz vor Fünf, dann endlich ein Ausflugslokal. Amerika heißt der Ortsteil. Keine Frage, höchste Zeit, Mittag nachzuholen. Drei weitere Rennteilnehmer schnaufen ebenfalls durch, darunter natürlich auch wieder Rollerfahrer Jarda. Eine knappe Stunde später zieht die Karawane weiter. Hinter Teplice nad Metují (Weckelsdorf) schlägt die Route einen Bogen um die Adršpašsko-Teplické skály (Adersbach-Weckelsdorfer Felsenstadt), noch so ein Mini-Sandsteingebirge.




_Adršpašsko-Teplické skály (Adersbach-Weckelsdorfer Felsenstadt) – 2012. Foto: Autor_



_Adršpašsko-Teplické skály (Adersbach-Weckelsdorfer Felsenstadt) – 2012. Foto: Autor_

Glücklicherweise ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel. So ist es nicht schwer, in Adršpach (Adersbach) eine Pension (mit extragroßem Karabiner außen als Markenzeichen) zu finden sowie heute schon nach 21 Uhr und einer wohltuenden Dusche müde aufs Bett zu fallen.

*Tag 10: 
90km, 14:17h inkl. 3:48h Pause, 6km/h, 2047hm, 101bpm*


----------



## Th. (26. Juni 2014)

Was ein Bericht!!! Ich schmachte vonTag zu Tag auf die Fortsetzung...
Und jetzt Adersbach! Da war ich zwischen 1995 und 2000 regelmäßig - ein paar Monate lang jedes Wochenende...war damals sowas wie ein gelobtes Land für mich - unglaublich heutzutage...die Erinnerungen!  - die Radrunde (ca.25km) um die Adr-Weckelsdorfer Felsen war so was wie Frühsport (bzw. Katerbekämpfung), anschließend gabs Frühstück auf der Terrasse in Adr, dann Klettern - was für 'ne Zeit....


----------



## Havelland (27. Juni 2014)

Hammer Bericht. Jetzt kommen Gebiete die ich auch `kenne`. Vielen Dank dafür das du uns mit nimmst!!

VG Andreas


----------



## CC. (27. Juni 2014)

Was für Impressionen! Man könnte glatt vergessen, daß Du in einem Rennen warst, so fast ohne Emotionen. Verschweigst Du uns etwas oder bist Du am Ende ein Stoiker?
Großes Kino!
Danke,
CC.

*der Zusammenhang von Adrsbach und Kater war schon längst verdrängt. Danke @Th.


----------



## firlie (27. Juni 2014)

*Irre, irre, irre !!!*
Verrückte Typen, wunderherrlichste Landschaften -schwärm- !
Was hattest du für eine Kamera dabei (in 2012 ) ?
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## leler (28. Juni 2014)

Super, das hört man gerne  Danke Euch für die aufmunternden Worte!
Und auch für den interessanten Querverweis in die Klettergeschichte!

2012 war es eine kleine Spiegelreflex (D5100 + 24mm-Festbrennweite + Polfilter = ca. 1kg )
Die Ernährungsfrage bleibt nach 2012 & 2013 offen. Eine wirklich gute Lösung habe ich für Kalorienverbrauch in diesen Dimensionen immer noch nicht. Vielleicht hat jemand ja Tipps dazu?

Da morgen schon das 2014er Rennen startet, versuche ich mal, etwas hinzumachen...
Also,weiter geht´s...


----------



## Falco (28. Juni 2014)

leler schrieb:


> 2012 war es eine kleine Spiegelreflex (D5100 + 24mm-Festbrennweite + Polfilter = ca. 1kg )



Hättest du dich 2012 doch nur etwas mehr erkundigt. Damals gab es schon die NEX3 für nur 50€ mehr als man sie heute gebraucht bekommt. Liegt wohl an dem Tiefen Preis, unter 100€ kann eine kompakte Systemkamera mit APS-C Sensor wohl nicht fallen 

Hatte damals sogar schon eine, lang hab ich drauf gewartet bis sich endlich mal ein Hersteller traut sowas zu bauen 

270g NEX3
70g 20mm F2.8
5g Polfilter
95g Hüfttasche

310€ 440g

oder

270g NEX3
140g 30mm F2.8
5g Polfilter
115g Hüfttasche

210€ 530g

oder

270g NEX3
120g 16-50mm F3,5-5.6
5g Polfilter
115g Hüfftasche

250€ 510g


----------



## leler (28. Juni 2014)

*
10.7. (Tag 11)
Über das Riesengebirge*

Wer zeitig zu Bett geht, kann früh aufstehen. Um Sechs breche ich morgens auf und rolle bergauf durch den Ort, den am oberen Ende das Werk eines deutschen Reifenherstellers ziert. Irgendwie sind die Laster, die dadurch ständig durch den Ort rollen müssen, ein krasser Kontrast zur lieblichen Landschaft und dem Erholungstourismus. Zugegeben, ich rolle auch auf dieser Marke. OK, drücken wir mal ein Auge zu, offenbar kann nicht die ganze Menschheit vom Tourismus leben und bisher bin ich ohne Platten durchgekommen. Hoffentlich bleibt das so, schließlich steht heute sozusagen die Königsetappe im böhmischen Teil an - quer über das Riesengebirge. Hinter dem Ort geht es hinauf zum benachbarten Grenzkamm, ein Stück die Grenze entlang und im polnischen Teil wieder zurück durch ein fast leer gewohntes Dorf namens Uniemysl (Berthelsdorf) und dann wieder die Grenze entlang. Es waren im Vorjahr diese schmalen Trampelpfade von Grenzstein zu Grenzstein durch das Heidelbeergestrüpp, die mich mehr Nerven und Kraft gekostet hatten als erwartet.





_Singletrek auf dem Grenzkamm – 2012. Foto: Autor_




_Singletrek auf dem Grenzkamm – 2012. Foto: Autor_

Bei aller Begeisterung für Natur und Singletreks, besonders umweltfreundlich waren die Erosionsspuren, die sich in den Boden einprägten, wohl nicht. Der exzessive "Grenzsteintourismus" hält sich 2013 zum Glück in Grenzen. Für die aufmerksamen Gebirgszähler: Schon wieder ein neues Mini-Gebirge. Jetzt steht das Rabengebirge (polnisch: Góry Krucze; tschechisch: Vraní hory) an.
_Bei gutem Wetter von der Webcam des Skigebietes Zacler zu sehen: 
http://kamery.humlnet.cz/show_webcam.php?url=/images/webcams/prkenak/2048x1536.jpg
(Am Horizont reicht der Blick bis zum Chełmiec (Hochwald, 851m) bei Wałbrzych (Waldenburg))._





_Spuren der Vergangenheit – 2012. Foto: Autor

Die Route führt am Královecký Špicák (Spitzberg im Rabengebirge) auf 800m vorbei. Eigentlich nur ein Warm-up vor dem Riesengebirgskamm. 





Královecký Špicák (Spitzberg im Rabengebirge) – 2012. Foto: Autor._

Vorher noch durch die Niederung der Kleinstadt Žaclér (Schatzlar) mit ihren (ehemaligen) Steinkohlegruben und dann folgt streng genommen schon wieder ein neues Minigebirge - Rýchory (Rehorngebirge).
Auf der schlesischen Seite geht es langsam hinauf zum Kamm entlang hoch auf 1050 Meter zum Pass bei Malá Úpa (Kleinaupa).




_Blick nach Norden vom Riesengebirgskamm – 2012. Foto: Autor._




_Pass bei Malá Úpa (Kleinaupa) – 2012. Foto: Autor._

Endlich wieder im gelobten Land, in dem man mit Kronen bezahlen kann, um sich an Pivo und Knedlik zu laben... Apropos, es ist schon Nachmittag und langsam wird es wieder Zeit für ein ausgiebiges Mittagsmahl, also lasse ich mich hinunter rollen und halte Ausschau.




_Malá Úpa (Kleinaupa) & Snzeka (Schneekoppe) – 2012. Foto: Autor._

So recht fündig werde ich erst unten in der Touristenmeile von Pec pod Snežkou (Petzer) und "plündere" den Bäcker, um anschließend noch im Freisitz vom Krokus zu rasten.




_Pec pod Snežkou (Petzer) – 2012. Foto: Autor.
_
Gut gestärkt geht es halb Sechs weiter hinauf zur Výrovka Bouda (Geiergucke-Baude). Der Weg zieht sich. Nach 70km in den Beinen stehen jetzt noch einmal steile 500 Höhenmeter an, davon am Ende ein paar zu Fuß, muss ich zugeben.
_Aktuelles Wetter unter http://kamery.humlnet.cz/show_webcam.php?url=/images/webcams/pecpodsnezkou/2048x1536.jpg bzw. http://kamery.humlnet.cz/show_webcam.php?url=/images/webcams/snezka3/2048x1536.jpg
_
Dreiviertel Sieben ist die Vyrovka erreicht, fünf Minuten später die Chalupa na Rozcestí.
_Blick zur Výrovka Bouda (Geiergucke-Baude). Recht geht es zum Modre Sedlo (1500m) und dahinter zur Luční Bouda (Wiesenbaude). Foto: Martin Vojtuš - http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_martin_vojtus_vyber/martin_vojtus_img_9801.jpg





Blick zur Snzeka (Schneekoppe) – 2012. Foto: Autor.
_




_Chalupa na Rozcestí – 2012. Foto: Autor _

Der Imbiss hat schon zu, abends herrscht hier oben eine himmlische Ruhe auf 1350m, dem dritthöchstem Punkt der Tour. (Dass wissen offenbar auch die drei Downhiller, die in den kleinen Weg nach Osten abbiegen, der wie die meisten Nebenwege hier für Biker gesperrt ist.) Gelegenheit, kurz den Blick hinüber zur Schneekoppe zu genießen, um sich danach den Radweg 1a hinabrollen zu lassen, an mehreren Bauden vorbei auf 800m hinunter nach Strážné (Pommerndorf).
_




Riesengebirgsbauden am 1a – 2012. Foto: Autor_
Dort macht der 1a einen Knick und windet sich am Hang entlang wieder nordwärts nach Špindleruv Mlýn (Spindlermühle).
Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam Spindlermühle http://www.spindleruv-mlyn.com/cz/webkamera/
Es ist kurz vor Neun als ich in dem Skiort ankomme. Eigentlich noch zu früh. Ein, zwei Stunden noch wäre optimal und irgendwie will ich weiter. Also greife ich zum Handy, frage nach einem Hotel mit 24h-Rezeption im nächsten Touristenort Harrachov (Harrachsdorf) und mache eine Reservierung. Kaum erledigt sehe ich Jana, die auch noch weiter will. Hinter Horní Mísecky (Schüsselbauden), Skifahrern sicher von den Abfahrtspisten des Schüsselbergs (Medvedín) bekannt, verlieren wir uns aus den Augen.
_aktuelles Wetter unter __http://kamery.humlnet.cz/de/kamery/medvedin_

Die Strecke auf der Radroute 1a durch den Nationalpark zieht sich doch noch ganz schön. Hinter der Dvoracky Baude unterhalb des Lysa Hora geht es dann noch ein Stück "offroad". Der GPX-Tack vermerkt etwas von Absteigen & Schieben. Irgendwie dachte ich, dass man im Nationalpark nur die ausgewiesenen Radrouten benutzen darf. Hmm. (Darauf angesprochen wird Organisator Jan später meinen, man dürfte auch diese Wege mit dem Rad entlang solange man schiebt und nicht fährt. Naja, bin nicht sicher, ob das seine eigene Interpretation ist. Im Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz würde ich eine solche Interpretation der Regeln lieber nicht empfehlen.) Es ist inzwischen kurz vor Mitternacht, kalt und feucht. Ein Wetterumschwung kündigt sich an. Das perfekte Sommerwetter ist vorbei. Im Nationalpark boofen? Irgendwie zu feucht und eine passende Schutzhütte will sich auch nicht anfinden. Also kämpfe ich mich weiter durch - in Vorfreude auf Dusche und warmes Hotelbett. Unterhalb der Vosecká bouda (Wosseckerbaude) biegt die Route nach Nordwesten auf die Nationalparkroute 2 ab, die im Winter mit der Langlaufpiste der Riesengebirgsmagistrale identisch ist. Links unten wartet mein Bett auf mich. Statt dessen biegt die Route aber jetzt nach rechts ab und macht einen kleinen Umweg zur Grenze und in die Hochmoorregion. 





_Singletrek irgendwo auf dem Grenzkamm – 2013. Foto: Martin Vojtus/1000miles.cz_

Schlamm und nasse Füße ist genau das Letzte, was ich mir jetzt wünsche. Dass ich gerade auf der Wasserscheide bin - rechts fließt alles in die Ostsee, links via Elbe in die Nordsee - interessiert mich wenig. Eine nervige halbe Stunde später bin ich in Jakuszyce (Jakobsthal), dem kleinen Grenzort am Neuweltpass, eine der wichtigsten Verbindungen zwischen der schlesischen Nordseite und der böhmischen Südseite sowie geografisch auch die Grenze zum Isergebirge. Es ist inzwischen schon Dreiviertel Zwei. Ich lasse mich die Fernstraße nach Harrachov hinabrollen und dann durch den Ort, der tief schläft. Irgendwie fällt es schwer, sich vorzustellen, dass hier noch ein Hotel geöffnet haben soll. Mein Hotel liegt natürlich ganz am Ende des Ortes - in Ryžovište (Seifenbach) und ist dunkel. Es ist halb Drei als ich an der Tür klingele. Es dauert ein Weilchen bis sich eine verschlafende Stimme meldet und noch ein Weilchen, bis der Inhaber des kleinen Hotels die Situation erfasst. Er hat Mitleid und ich Glück. Verschlafen macht er mir auf, zeigt Fahrradstellplatz/Zimmer und murmelt noch etwas von "Rest machen wir morgen". (Danke!) Beim Frühstück klärt sich die Situation dann: Dass er eine 24h-Rezeption beim deutschen Hotelvermittler angegeben hatte, war wohl nicht ganz klar. Die Reservierung kam spät abends per Fax und wurde übersehen. Entsprechend groß war die Überraschung. Also lieber nicht nachmachen und nicht auf das Versprechen von 24h-Öffnungszeiten jenseits der Großstädte vertrauen...

_*Tag 11: 
123km, 20:20h inkl. 4:27h Pause, 6km/h, 3960hm, 101bpm
*_
Noch mehr Fotos:
http://www.1000miles.cz/aktualne-z-trasy-2013/7-7-2013#tabs-8716-0-2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (28. Juni 2014)

*
11.7. (Tag 12)
Durchs Isergebirge*






_Harrachov – 2012 im Sonnenschein. Foto: Autor._

Gut gestärkt mache ich mich nach Neun im Nieselregen auf den Weg. In einem solchen Touristenort sollte doch ein Fahrradladen aufzutreiben sein, in dem ich ein paar Beläge für die Scheibenbremsen bekomme. Dachte ich. Über eine Stunde und einige Geschäfte später bin ich schlauer. Hier werden nur Felgenbremsen gefahren, leider. Hoffentlich halten die Belege noch geschätzte 300km bis ins Ziel durch. Im Regen geht es zum Grenzpass zurück.
_Aktuelles Wetter: Webcam Skiareal http://www.bieg-piastow.pl/index.php/pogoda_
Kurz vor Zwölf bin ich wieder auf der Originalroute. Hotelbett, Frühstück und Ersatzteilsuche haben mich also reichlich zehn Stunden gekostet. Bequemlichkeit und Schnelligkeit passen bei dieser Art von Rennen eben nicht zusammen.

Auf der polnischen/schlesischen Seite des Isergebirge geht es durch den Wald weiter nach Westen, vorbei an der Wysoka Kopa (Hinterberg) und einen Kilometer südlich von Smrk (Tafelfichte) und Stóg Izerski (Heufuder) wieder hinüber ins Böhmische. Auch hier wurde die Route dieses Jahr leicht geändert: 2012 ging es ein kleines Stück südlicher über die alte Glashütte Orle (Karlsthal) durch die Hochmoorlandschaft der Jizera an der Großen Iserwiese. Anstrengender, aber mit schöneren Aussichten. Hätte heute aber auch nichts gebracht, es hat sich eingenieselt. An Aus- oder gar Fernsichten ist nicht zu denken. Apropos Smrk: Bei dem Namen klingelt es sicher - Singltrek pod Smrkem! Es ist zwar nur ein kleines Stück, aber eines, das durch den Flow richtig Spaß macht. Schwungvoll-rhytmisch geht es hinab zum Startpunkt des Singltreks am Großen Fass.

_




Lázne Libverda (Bad Liebwerda) – 2012. Foto: Autor_
Kurz nach Drei bin ich in Lázne Libverda (Bad Liebwerda), dann durch den Kurpark und der Wallfahrtsort Hejnice (Haindorf) ist erreicht, in dem es zum Glück nicht nur eine prächtige Barockkirche gibt, sondern auch einen Bäcker mit der typisch tschechischen Mischung aus Brötchen und Wurst (im Prinzip ein Hotdog, aber eben nicht ganz .-).





_Wallfahrtsort Hejnice (Haindorf) -2012. Foto: Autor_





_Wallfahrtsort Hejnice (Haindorf) -2012 bei Sonnenschein. Foto: Autor_

Weiter ein Stück am Waldrand entlang. Inzwischen schüttet es ordentlich. Ich trete trotzdem in die Pedalen, um Checkpoint 3 noch in 11 Tagen zu erreichen und schaffe das 17:00 Uhr gerade so. Gelegenheit, in der kleinen Hütte ein paar Minuten zu rasten, mit den Organisatoren zu schwatzen und Kofola zu schlürfen.
_Apropos: CP3 & Cesky humor. Einfach unerreicht .-) Foto: Petr Šíma
http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_cp3_petr_sima_vyber/petr_sima_p1040160.jpg
Also bei mir sah es nicht so aus .-)_





_CP3 einige Tage zuvor bei Sonnenschein. Foto: Jan Kopka/1000miles.cz
_
Und natürlich einen Blick auf die Liste zu werfen. Jan Tyxa, der inzwischen im Ziel ist (siehe Foto von Jan Kopka - http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_f1000_jan_kopka_vyber/jan_kopka_0708_dsc_0036.jpg) und gewonnen hat, war vor knapp fünf Tagen hier und soll die restlichen 400 Kilometer bis ins Ziel am Stück gefahren sein. Aus meiner Sicht schon verdammt grenzwertig. Die Organisatoren sollten lieber mal über Dopingtests und Mindestruhepausen nachdenken, bevor ihnen noch jemand vom Rad klappt.





_Sieger Jan Tyxa im Ziel. Foto: Jan Kopka/1000miles.cz_

Wacker geschlagen haben sich meine Duellanten Jana und Jarda. Beide waren kurz vor mir da. Nach einer halben Stunde regnet es immer noch und ich schwinge mich wieder in den Sattel. Weiter nach Westen an der polnischen Grenze entlang. Bei besseren Wetter wie im Vorjahr würde sich jetzt nach Norden der Blick auf Tagebau und Kraftwerk Bogatynia (Reichenau i. Sachsen - die deutschen Namen sind halt nicht mehr ganz up-to-date) bieten. Verschmerzbar. Um 20 Uhr bin ich im kleinen Grenzdorf Oldrichov na Hranicích (Ullersdorf), vielleicht dem einzigen Dorf, in dem es jemals zugleich Links- und Rechstverkehr gab (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old%C5%99ichov_na_Hranic%C3%ADch). Danach geht es über die neue Umgehungsstraße, die den Liberecky kraj via Zittau an die A4 anbinden soll und neuerdings Mautstraße ist, was mich als Radler heute (mal) nicht interessieren muss. (Wo sollte ich auch das Pickerl aufkleben?). Halb Neun bin ich in Hrádek nad Nisou (Grottau). Zu spät, um im legendären Bikeshop am Markt einzukaufen. Schade, hier bekäme ich bestimmt Beläge für meine Scheibenbremsen, die jetzt noch ein Weilchen durchhalten müssen. Zeit, sich eine Pension zu suchen und dem Regen zu entfliehen.

_*Tag 12:
81km, 12:52h inkl. 4:33h Pause, 6km/h, 1409hm, 97bpm*_


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. Juni 2014)

@leler : ist das eine auf dem Foto ein Wiesmann Fully?

ach so...voll krass Dein Bericht!






Noch eine Frage an die werte _community..._(ich hoffe es ist nicht allzusehr OT)
mE gab/gibt es eine tschechische Map, auf der man die historische Karte mit den deutschsprachigen Bezeichnungen findet, es sind die Karten von der österreichichen Landesvermessung. Leider habe ich mir den link nicht gemerkt...
Kann jmd meinem Gedächtniss auf die Sprünge helfen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Th. (28. Juni 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an die werte _community..._(ich hoffe es ist nicht allzusehr OT)
> mE gab/gibt es eine tschechische Map, auf der man die historische Karte mit den deutschsprachigen Bezeichnungen findet, es sind die Karten von der österreichichen Landesvermessung. Leider habe ich mir den link nicht gemerkt...
> Kann jmd meinem Gedächtniss auf die Sprünge helfen?
> 
> Besten Dank!



Die hier?

@leler, irre Tour - stellt alles bis dato nicht nur in den Schatten...aber um an das obige Thema anzuknüpfen: Woher hast du die ganzen Informationen? Alles angelesen? Vorher - nachher (...während des Rennens gab es ja sicher weniger Zeit für Recherchen)?


----------



## leler (29. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Hättest du dich 2012 doch nur etwas mehr erkundigt. Damals gab es schon die NEX3 für nur 50€ mehr als man sie heute gebraucht bekommt.


Mit dem NEXen habe ich mich leider erst hinterher vertraut gemacht  Die 3N für 3xx mit dem 16-50er ist aktuell im Rucksack. Allerdings war das Vorgängerobjektiv noch recht massiv und ich hatte 2012 sowieso von allem zu viel an Gewicht dabei... Also, an den 500g Unterschied der Kamera lags nicht 



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> @leler : ist das eine auf dem Foto ein Wiesmann Fully?


Gewissermaßen. Ja, das Stahlrahmen-Design zum Panamericana stammt von Florian Wiesmann. Dank Vollfederung und Rohloff bequem und robust. Aber eher ein Laster zum Transport schweren Reisegepäcks für wochenlange Radreisen und daher leider viel zu schwer zum Mountainbiken    Jedenfalls leider nichts zum über die Berge tragen. - Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man heutzutage mit einem 26er gegenüber den 29er in einem Rennen keine Chance mehr hat da ca. 10% langsamer. (Abgesehen vielleicht von reinen Downhill-Aktionen.)



Th. schrieb:


> Die hier? @leler,alles angelesen? Vorher - nachher (...während des Rennens gab es ja sicher weniger Zeit für Recherchen)?


Die historische Karte bei mapy.cz hätte ich auch empfohlen. (Links oben kann man dann umschalten zur Cyclotouristicka-Version oder Sat-Aufnahme...) Inzwischen haben die Archive viel eingescannt und online gestellt: Wer wissen will, welchem Bauern welches Feld 1845 gehört hat, kann sich auch noch selsbt sogar durch die historischen Katasterkarten kämpfen... Meist reicht aber ein Blick in Wikipedia völlig aus. Bei den verlassenen Orten ist http://www.zanikleobce.cz/index.php?lang=d& eine sehr umfangreiche Quelle.

Ja, viel gelesen -hinterher  . War einfach neugierig, wo ich da genau lang bin...

Am Sonntag 15 Uhr gehts übrigens wieder los - dann von Hranice (Roßbach) im böhmischen Vogtland am Dreiländereck aus östwärts...


----------



## CC. (29. Juni 2014)

Na, da hoffe ich, daß Du gut vorbereitet bist und den Start nicht wegen dem tollen Geschreibsel hier verpaßt.
Würde gerne noch den letzten Teil lesen, aber ich wünsche Dir für das Rennen jetzt schon viel Glück, immer eine Handbreit Luft unterm Sattel und vor allem viel Erfolg! (von Deinen persönlichen, gesetzten Zielen war ja hier noch gar nicht viel zu lesen...)


----------



## leler (29. Juni 2014)

Nein, nein! Ich bin dieses Jahr definitiv nicht dabei. Aber am Überlegen, ob ich 2015 noch mal sollte. Falls also jemand Laune bekommen haben sollte, nächstes Jahr mitzumachen, dann würde ich mich über Gedankenaustausch dazu sehr freuen... (Die Weichen dazu sollte idealerweise schon im Spätsommer gestellt werden.)
---
Weiter gehts mit den letzten Tagen der Tour - jetzt auch mit echtem Sachsen-Bezug da teilweise direkt auf der Grenze entlang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (29. Juni 2014)

*12.7. (Tag 13)
Durch die Lausitz an die Elbe*

Morgens um sechs. Die Pause hat gut getan und der Regen ist auch vorbei als ich wieder in die Pedalen trete. Der Bikeshop hat natürlich noch zu. Eine Bäckerei zum Glück nicht. Die Zeit des Flachlandes ist jetzt erst einmal vorbei.
Dieses Foto von 2012 kennen aufmerksame Leser des Rätsel-Threads:




Bei Harthau - 2012 bei Sonnenschein. Foto: Autor

Heute will ich die Lausitzer Berge hinter mich bringen. Durch den Ort und dann vor der Grenze bei Hartau links weg durch den Wald am Weißbachtal. Glücklicherweise diesmal nicht über den Sedlecký Špicák (Spitzberg), obwohl dieses Jahr weniger Gewicht zu tragen wäre. Anschließend durch Petrovice (Petersdorf) und südlich am Hochwald nach Westen.





_Blick von der Südseite des Hochwaldes - 2012. Foto: Autor_





_An der Lausche - 2012. Foto: Autor_

Kurz nach Waltersdorf muss ich noch mal ein paar Meter hinauf auf 650m. Die Bergbaude Luz ist ein guter Ort für ein ausgedehntes Mittagessen. Schließlich ist es kurz nach 12. Was es genau in der Stunde Rast alles war, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber garantiert mit Palacinky. Danach noch ein paar Meter. Eigentlich schade, dass der Weg nicht über die Lausche, sondern nur südlich daran vorbei führt. Aber immerhin bieten sich ab und zu nach Süden Blicke auf die Vulkankegel der Lausitz. Vom Penkavcí vrch (Finkenkuppe), immerhin mit 792m zweithöchster Berg der Lausitz, führt die Route wieder nach Süden, am Pass über die Fernstraße und und südlich vom Jedlová (Tannenberg) durch den Wald.
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam __http://www.sluknovsko.cz/webcamj.php?kamera=jedlova_00001.jpg&name=Jedlov%E1_





_2012 mit Schlamm. Foto: Autor _





_2012 mit Schlamm. Foto: Autor _





_Blick zum Jedlova (Tanneberg) – 2012. Foto: Autor_

Halb fünf, Krasna Lipa (Schönlinde) - die Stadt mit der Nationalparkausstellung - ist erreicht. Dieses Jahr ohne Gewitterguss, der mich 2012 zum Übernachten brachte. Dieses Mal geht es ohne Stopp über den Marktplatz und schnurstracks auf der Radroute 211 nach Norden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Krasna Lipa (Schönlinde) – 2012. Foto: Autor
_
20 Uhr. Bevor die Dämmerung kommt, biege ich von der Verbindungsstraße zwischen Lipová (Hainspach) und Sohland, die natürlich wie alle hier in der Oberlausitz an der Grenze mit Steinen gegen Autos "gesichert" ist, nach links auf den Grenzwanderweg ab.




_Fußgängerüberweg zwischen Steinigtwolmsdorf und Severni – 2012. Foto: Autor
_
Hier auf dem "Kamm" der Oberlausitz führt die Grenze auf der recht wasserreichen Wasserscheide entlang.




_Foto: Martin Vojtus/1000miles.cz_
Der Weg mit seiner Mischung aus Holz- und Wurzelweg ist entsprechend gut vermost und nicht ohne Tücken. Diese Strecke hatte ich vom letzten Jahr recht schlammig in Erinnerung. Gut, dass der Juli dieses Jahr ziemlich trocken ist.

Nordkap kurz vor 11. Inzwischen ist es dunkel. Den nördlichsten Punkt Tschechiens, der einst auch der nördlichste der KuK-Monarchie war, krönen seit ein paar Jahren mehrere Hinweistafeln und ein Rastplatz.




_Nordkap – 2012. Foto: Autor_
Gelegenheit, sich eine halbe Stunde hinzulegen. Etwas Rast kann nicht schaden, denn anschließend geht es zum Buchenberg (Bukova Hora) hinauf, immer an den Grenzsteinen entlang durch das Unterholz. Theoretisch gibt es hier zwar einen Pfad, was aber nicht viel hilft, weil der Holzbruch den Pfad oft versperrt. Gut, dass ich den Weg vom letzten Jahr kenne und dieses Jahr auch schon eine Trainingstour hier hatte. Eine Stunde später auf Höhe der Hohwaldklinik ist dies geschafft. Ein kurzes Stück auf der ehemaligen Verbindungsstraße zwischen Neustadt und Lobendava/Lobendau und anschließend wieder immer südwärts. Gegen zwei Uhr morgens kommt die Müdigkeit langsam durch. In dieser neblig-feuchten Nacht soll es aber nicht unter dem nicht vorhandenen Sternhimmel sein. Schließlich will ich nicht einen feuchten Schlafsack die nächsten Stunden herumfahren. Der erste Versuch am Bahnhof Horni Poustevna schlägt fehl: Nichts zum Unterstellen bzw. -legen. Also weiter und vorbei an einem Feuerwehrfest, auf dem der Alkoholpegel der Uhrzeit entsprechend zu sein scheint. Irgendwann steht dann der Tanzplan an und danach wird es am Saupsdorfer Wachberg vorbeigehen. Zumindest letzter hat eine Schutzhütte. Am Unteren Bahnhof von Mikulasovice jedoch schon die Lösung: Eine Ruine bietet die trockenen zwei Quadratmeter, die mir reichen, um Isomatte und Schlafsack auszurollen. Es ist inzwischen viertel Vier morgens.

_*Tag 13:
107km, 21:46h inkl. 5:55h Pause, 5km/h, 2380hm, 096bpm*_

_Und noch schnell zwei Impressionen:_




_Schluckenauer Zipfel (Šluknovský výběžek) – 2012. Foto: Autor_

_




Schluckenauer Zipfel (Šluknovský výběžek) – 2012. Foto: Autor

_


----------



## Falco (29. Juni 2014)

Also wenn ich bei sowas mitmache, dann nicht wegen Gedankenaustausch, da müsste ich schon bei dir mitfahren dürfen. Alleine gehe ich schon nach 2 Stunden Fahrzeit ein...
Ist auf jeden fall eine tolle Sache um seinen Urlaub sinvoll einzusetzen. Also wenn es dir passt, dann begleite ich dich nächstes Jahr.


----------



## leler (29. Juni 2014)

*13.7. (Tag 14)*


Nach drei Stunden Pause geht es weiter. Halb Sieben sitze ich wieder im Sattel, sehe vom weitem Jana und kämpfe mich von der Nordseite letztlich schiebend zum Tanzplan/Tanecnice hinauf. Zeit für eine kurze Rast und ein Minifrühstück.





_Tanzplan/Tanecnice – 2012. Foto: Autor
_
Es ist inzwischen kurz nach 8. Die Abfahrt nach Brtniky/Zeidler ist Erholung, zumal ich mich auch danach noch rollen lassen kann.





_Böhmische Schweiz – 2012. Foto: Autor
_
Die Route geht weiter in den Nationalpark Böhmische Schweiz zur Kirnitzsch, die hier oberhalb der Kahnfahrtschleusen bezeichnenderweise "Im Loch" heißt.




_An der Kirnitzsch, Böhmische Schweiz – 2012. Foto: Autor_
Leider gehört es zu den Nachteilen, dass nach Abfahrten auch wieder Steigungen kommen. Auf der Radroute 3031/3076/3029 geht es an der Balzhütte (Na Tokani) vorbei. Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass Fahrradfahren im Nationalpark außerhalb der Routen verboten ist. Wer weiß, über welche abenteuerliche Steige die Route sonst geführt hätte... Hinter Jetrichovice/Dittersbach geht es über die Kamnitz (Kamenice) und zwischen Ružová/Rosendorf und dem markanten Rosenberg südwärts den Wanderweg, der an den Aussichtspunkten des Rosenkammes (Ružový hreben) auf der rechten Elbseite nach Decin/Tetschen führt.

_Blick auf die Elbe bei Decin. Foto: Lumír Soukup - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_z075_lumir_soukup_vyber/z075_lumir_soukup_dscf0465.jpg__ & __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_z075_lumir_soukup_vyber/z075_lumir_soukup_dscf0464.jpg_
Eine gute Gelegenheit, die Vorräte aufzufrischen, denn auf der anderen Elbseite oben im Osterzgebirge wird das Angebot garantiert dürftiger. Ein Gedanke, mit dem ich nicht allein bin: Kaum habe ich das Rad an die Hauswand des kleine Eckladens angelehnt, höre ich hinter mir schon wieder das markante "Ha!". Keine Frage, das kann nur Rollerfahrer Jaro sein. Zeit, kurz Taschen & Flaschen aufzufüllen, ein paar Riegel hinterzuschieben, ein paar Worte zu wechseln und vor allem durchzuschaufen, denn nach der Elbe (kurz vor 17 Uhr) geht es anschließend rund 600 Meter hinauf zum Hohen Schneeberg (Sneznik).
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam http://mmdecin.jaw.cz/kamera1a/webcam.jpg_
Immerhin, auch an Jaro sind die letzten zwei Wochen nicht spurlos vorbeigegangen. Im Gegensatz zu den Karpaten habe ich diesmal die Nase vor, was sich aber schnell relativiert, denn Jana zieht an mir vorbei. Na gut, sie ist auch ein paar Jährchen jünger...





_2012 auf dem Schneeberg. Damals mit dem schweren Reiserad und viel zu viel Gepäck. Foto: Autor _

Kurz vor Acht ist der Aufstieg über den Wanderweg von der Nordostseite auf den Schneeberg dann geschafft.
_Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam_
Der Imbiss hat bereits zu. Ich genieße dafür die Dresdner Aussicht und einen kleinen Snack bevor ich mich ins Dorf hinab und dann weiter durch den Wald nördlich der Tissaer Wände rollen lasse. Kurz nach 21 Uhr bin ich wieder in der Zivilisation und entschließe mich, nach Tissa abzubiegen. Ein richtiges Bett wäre zur Abwechslung nicht verkehrt und sollte sich doch in doch in dem Touristenort finden lassen. Fataler Irrtum. Es ist Samstagabend und auf diese Idee war eine große Hochzeitsgesellschaft vor mir gekommen. Die ersten drei Pensionen sind ausgebucht, die vierte hat Ruhetag und erst in der fünften am anderen Ortsende werde ich dann fündig. Zugegeben, unter anderen Voraussetzungen wäre ich an der Dorfkneipe vorbeigefahren, aber nach 200km seit der letzten Pension bin ich froh, oben in einem Zimmer unterzukommen und mein Rad im Rumpelkeller abstellen zu können.

_*Tag 14:
94km, 14:55h inkl. 3:50h Pause, 6km/h (8km/h), 2030hm, 099bpm*_


_*<Fortsetzung folgt - voraussichtlich am Montag>
*_


----------



## diamantradler (29. Juni 2014)

Angeregt durch Lelers Beitrag war ich heute mal beim Start der 2014 er Tour .Wirklich beeindruckend Vorneweg zwei "Rollerfahrer" . Pünktlich 15.05 Uhr setzte ein Starkregen ein und ich"Weichei"war froh das ich mich Zuhause gegen den Drahtesel für das Auto entschieden habe.


----------



## leler (29. Juni 2014)

Unterschätzt mal die Rollerfahrer nicht  - siehe Ende des Berichts....
Die heftigen Regengüsse zum Start scheinen Tradition zu haben (zumindest 2012 und 11, glaube ich.) Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass nur 2013 aus der Reihe fiel als es recht trocken war 
Vom Vortag gibt es schon ein paar Fotos online. Die vom Start folgen sicher in Kürze....
Bin auf das "Online"-Tracking gespannt ...


----------



## leler (30. Juni 2014)

*14.7. (Tag 15)
Den Erzgebirgskamm entlang*


Der Körper fordert seine Ruhe. Wieder einmal ist es schon recht spät am Morgen. Die Uhr zeigt Acht als ich mich auf den Sattel schwinge, den Ort hinauf radele, kurz an der Tankstelle stoppe und zum Fischteich hinabrolle. Glücklicherweise bin ich nicht der erste Radler und von den Partymachern, die hier campen, ist einer noch munter genug, um mich per Handzeichen auf den rechten Weg zu weisen. Einst Sperrgebiet rollt man heutzutage quasi durch die Kaserne und anschließend über den Tunnel Panenská der Autobahn A17/D8. Dieser Teil der Strecke bei Telnice/Tellnitz ist im Winter Langlaufloipe und Teil der Hohen Tour von Altenberg an die Elbe. Und war im Mittelalter Korridor des Kulmer Steiges, also der Verbindung von Dresden ins Böhmische. Weiter zum Mückentürmchen.





_Komáří hůrka (Mückentürmchen) 2012. Foto: Autor._

Kurz vor Elf und Zeit für einen Imbiss bevor es durch den Zinnwald weiter zum Grenzübergang und zur Auffrischung der Vorräte an der hiesigen Tankstelle geht.





_B170 – 2012. Foto: Autor_

Kurz vor Mittag ist der Fußgängerüberweg an der B170 und damit die kleine Gedenkstätte des 1000-Meilen-Abenteuers für Karel erreicht, einem der Aktivisten des Rennens, der leider nicht mehr unter uns weilt.
_Erinnerung an Karel, einen 1000-Meilen-Aktivisten. Natürlich mit dem passenden Getränk. Foto: Jan Kopka - __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_jan_kopka/jan_kopka_0708_dsc_0014.jpg_

Weiter zum Grenzübergang Rehefeld, an der Muldequelle vorbei und durch Moldava/Moldau. Hinter dem Dorf geht es durch ausgeräumte Landschaft. Dort wo einst ein Dorf stand, sind jetzt Wiesen.





_Pastviny (Grünwald) - eine Wüstung bei Moldova (Moldau) - 2012. Foto: Autor._





_Pastviny (Grünwald) - eine Wüstung bei Moldova (Moldau) - 2012. Foto: Autor.
_
Die Strecke führt durch den Wochenend- und Grenzort Georgenthal an der Talsperre vorbei und immer an der Grenze entlang...
_




Im Wald an der Grenze – zwischen Seiffen und Kliny – 2012. Foto: Autor.
_
Bis der nächste Grenzübergang erreicht ist: Mnisek/Deutsch-Einsiedel. Und damit Gelegenheit, mal wieder an der Tankstelle die Wasservorräte aufzufüllen. Denn nach Deutschneudorf geht es wieder auf 900m hinauf.

_




An der Grenze bei Seiffen  – 2012. Foto: Autor.
_
In Lesna/Ladung mache ich eine kleinen Abstecher nach Süden - zum Berghotel, um mir Schnitzel, Spirelli und natürlich abschließend noch den obligatorischen Palatschinken zu gönnen. So viel Zeit muss sein. Die Dreiviertelstunde Auszeit wird eine gute Investition, bin ich mir sicher. Schließlich will ist es schon halb sechs und ich will heute Abend noch bis in die Keilbergregion, um mich morgen nur noch bergab rollen lassen zu können.

_




Bei Zákoutí (Bernau) - 2012. Foto: Autor._

In den Abendstunden folgen lange Waldwege durch die Hochmoore bei Hora Svatého Šebestiána/Sankt Sebastiansberg. Anschließend ein Stück an der Bahnlinie entlang, die hinüber nach Bärenstein führt und Nordböhmen mit Chemnitz verbindet, und an der Talsperre Preßnitz vorbei. Im Dunkeln rolle ich durch das ehemalige Dorf Orpus/Mezilesi, wie so oft heute nur noch eine Ansammlung von ein paar wenigen Ferienhäusern. Auch Kovarska/Schmiedeberg zehrt von ihrer Vergangenheit als Bergstadt. Kurz vor Elf herrscht hier gespenstige Ruhe. Das Wartehäuschen am Ortsrand scheint schon belegt. Ohnehin wollte ich mindestens auf den Keilberg hinauf - noch 400 Höhenmeter. Dann kurz vor Mitternacht eine Waldarbeiterhütte: Einen Versuch ist es wert. Tatsächlich, die Tür ist nicht verschlossen, die Hütte sauber und trocken - richtiger Luxus.
_

*Tag 15:
133km, 19:15h inkl. 5:40h Pause, 7km/h, 2747hm, 101bpm*
_


----------



## leler (30. Juni 2014)

*15.7. (Tag 16)
Endspurt im Vogtland*

Zwei Wochen sind um und eigentlich wollte ich um diese Zeit schon im Ziel sein. Stattdessen sind es noch knappe 100 Kilometer. Sechs Uhr morgens, es ist schon seit einer Stunde hell. Ich muss los. Vielleicht schaffe ich es bis 17 Uhr in Skalna zu sein, dann steht zumindest eine 14 bei den Tagen der Endzeit. Also, heute Abend wird es geschafft sein. Zeit, die letzten Kräfte zu mobilisieren. Zwei Stunden später ist der Gipfel des Keilberges erreicht.





_Klinovec (Keilberg) – König des Erzgebirges – 2012. Foto: Autor.
Aktuelles Wetter – siehe Webcam: __http://portal.chmi.cz/files/portal/docs/meteo/kam/prohlizec.html?cam=klinovec_

Von jetzt an sollten nur noch kleinere Anstiege kommen. Trotzdem unten in Bozi Dar/Gottesgab der obligarische Stopp an der Tankstelle. 





_Bozi Dar (Gottesgab) – 2012. Foto: Autor_

Am Spitzberg und den Touristenhüttchen vorbei immer gen Südwesten. Halb Elf, Pernik/Bäringen ist geschafft. Jetzt geht es noch (ein letztes Mal) hinauf durch das Tal der Rolava/Rohlau nach Prebuz/Frühbuß zum Kältepol des Erzgebirges und auf knapp 1000 Metern am nächsten Spitzberg vorbei. Gut, dass die letzten Wochen trockenes Sommerwetter geherrscht hat. Ansonsten wären die Kilometer auf dem Erzgebirgskamm zwischen den Hochmooren eine Schlammschlacht geworden. 15 Uhr: Kraslice/Graslitz im Musikviertel ist erreicht. Das Erzgebirge ist geschafft.

_




Kraslice (Graslitz) – 2012. Foto. Autor _





_Blick auf Kostelní (Kirchberg) - 2012. Foto: Autor._

Noch knapp 40 Kilometer bis zum Ziel und noch zwei Stunden - das wird knapp. Am Hohen Stein geht es vorbei zum Teil auf ehemaligen Kolonnenwegen der Grenztruppen, die seit der Wende langsam zuwachsen und natürlich ist auch noch die eine oder andere Offroad-Einlage in den Track integriert, zu meinem Leidwesen. Langsam gehen mir diese Offroad-Schikanen wirklich auf den Geist. Ich will nur noch schnell ins Ziel und habe nach zwei Wochen keinen Nerv mehr für diese Spielereien. Muss es denn unbedingt über die Wiese gehen, hätte es nicht auch der schnellere Feldweg nebenan getan? Mein Ziel unter 15 Tagen zu bleiben, kann ich abhaken. 17 Uhr bin ich noch ein gutes Stück vom Ziel entfernt auf der Höhe von Landwüst an der vogtländisch-böhmischen Grenze. Knappe zwei Stunden später ist der Wald geschafft und Skalna/Wildstein liegt vor mir. Kurzer Stopp: Wenigstens ein frisches T-Shirt ziehe mir doch kurz vor dem Zielfoto noch über. Nach so vielen Tagen jenseits der Zivilisation sieht man nicht wirklich zivilisiert aus .-) Dann im Ort noch einmal kurz Verwirrung: Der Track führt plötzlich am Bach entlang, wo aber kein Weg zu sehen ist. Vielleicht doch durch den Garagenhof nebenan? Einheimische deuten mir den Weg, zum Glück. Dann nach über 1600 Kilometer und 15 Tagen ist es geschafft: Der Zielbogen ist erreicht und auch ich geschafft. Aber ich bin nicht der Einzige, der jetzt nach dem obligatorischen Zielfoto gleich alle Viere von sich strecken wird. Immer noch völlig fertig lehnt Jarda, der Rollerfahrer, an der Wand und trinkt immer noch eine Cola nach der anderen. Er war vor fünf Stunden hier angekommen und natürlich die Meldung des Tages: "erster Rollerfahrer schafft die 1000 Meilen". Jana kam vier Stunden vor mir an und ist schon wieder auf dem Heimweg. Diesen Kampf habe ich also verloren. Aber eigentlich spielen diese Stunden und Minuten keine Rolle. Ich bin glücklich, dass ich es gesund und heil geschafft habe! 





_Foto: Jan Kopka/1000miles.cz_

*Tag 16:
95km, 14:30h inkl. 3:31h Pause, 7km/h, 1844hm, 97bpm  *

*Am Ende spuckt das GPS insgesamt aus:
1758km, 11 Tage 9:37h (inkl. 3 Tage 5:02h Pause, ohne die Pausen nachts als das GPS aus war), 6km/h (in Fahrt: 9km/h), 39923hm, 104bpm*


Am nächsten Tag wird Pavel, der Kletterspezialist, im Ziel ankommen. Jan, der Oldi (Jahrgang 1945!), mit dem ich voriges Jahr das 500-Meilen-Ziel erreicht hatte, wird es einen weiteren Tag später geschafft haben – _Foto: Jan Kopka __http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/gallery/2013_f1000_jan_kopka_vyber/jan_kopka_0717_dsc_1034.jpg_ – Glückwünsch!!! 
Einen weiteren Tag später die nächste Premiere: Mit István aus Ungarn kommt der erste an, der das Rennen zu Fuß geschafft hat:





_István aus Ungarn. Foto: Jan Kopka/1000miles.cz_

Noch ein Held – und für mich vielleicht der Größte des Rennes – ist Richard. Mit nur einem Arm hat er das Ziel nach 18 Tagen erreicht. Respekt!


*Epilog*

Spätestens an dieser Stelle gilt mein Dank an Udo und Markus von Stein Bikes in Chemnitz für die vielen Tipps! Nach reichlich zwei Wochen Dauertest über viele Trails, einige Wege und wenige Straßen der Slowakei & Tschechiens freue ich mich, dass deren Mauna Loa 29-CB das vermutlich härteste Nonstop-MTB-Rennen Europas, das 1000-Miles-Adventure, ohne größere Probleme überstanden und seinen Fahrer über ca. 28 Gebirge von der ukrainischen bis in die Nähe der bayerischen Grenze transportiert hat. Auf 1700km und 40000hm gab es dank optimaler Materialwahl nicht einmal einen Platten, sondern lediglich eine gerissene Kette, einen Umwerfer nachzujustieren, zwei Paar verschlissene Bremspads und ein paar Speichen nachzuziehen - alles Kleinigkeiten, die dank cleverer Ersatzteilauswahl der Chemnitzer Profis problemlos selbst im Feld behoben werden konnten. 200h Biken verbrauchten ca. 50000kcal, die trotz reichlich Knedlik & Co. nicht nachgefüllt werden konnten und in mind. -0,5kg/Tag Fahrergewicht resultierten...

Soviel zur Statistik. Es hat großen Spaß gemacht, die 1000 Meilen 2013 zu schaffen, nachdem ein erster Versuch im Vorjahr aus Zeit-, Konditions- und Gewichtsgründen auf der halben Distanz beendet werden musste.

Und natürlich geht auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Organisatoren des Rennens!
Leler


PS.
Von den 129 Gestarteten sind nur reichlich die Hälfte bis ins Ziel gelangt. Ein polnischer Biker und ich waren die ersten Ausländer, die die komplette Distanz überhaupt überwinden konnten.  Für 2015 suchen die Organisatoren um Jan Kopka übrigens noch Wagemutige aus Deutschland .-) …


PSS. Und hier noch die 30min-Reportage im tschechischen Sport-TV:




Noch mehr Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrsIIIlX9Nlw6DgqUPe1DvQ


----------



## leler (30. Juni 2014)

diamantradler schrieb:


> Angeregt durch Lelers Beitrag war ich heute mal beim Start der 2014 er Tour .Wirklich beeindruckend Vorneweg zwei "Rollerfahrer" . Pünktlich 15.05 Uhr setzte ein Starkregen ein und ich"Weichei"war froh das ich mich Zuhause gegen den Drahtesel für das Auto entschieden habe.







Bist Du hier auch mit drauf?


----------



## firlie (30. Juni 2014)

@ leler



leler schrieb:


> *Danke!!!*



*WOFÜR DENN ???*

Ich verneige mich mal stellvertretend für alle SVTFler und Leser vor dir und deiner in keinem Bilderbuch findbaren Leistung und vor dem
1 A**** Bericht, der sowohl in Prosa als auch fotografisch seines Gleichen sucht  .
Das war und ist natürlich mal was Ganzes, davon kann ich nur träumen.
Das nur in aller Kürze. Fragen kommen später.
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (30. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost -1-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (30. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost -2-


----------



## diamantradler (30. Juni 2014)

@ leler  Ich binn auch etwas Kammerascheu konnte mich nicht entdecken.


----------



## CC. (30. Juni 2014)

Hab beim Lesen gleich feuchte Hände bekommen. ..
Respekt vor der großen Leistung und Kompliment für den tollen Bericht (mit Heimatkunde- und Geographieteil) und den schönen Bildern! Sehr, sehr fein!


----------



## Th. (30. Juni 2014)

leler schrieb:


> _Foto: Jan Kopka/1000miles.cz_



Wow...
Das ist mal 'ne Tour...

Fragen - ja so langsam fallen mir ein paar ein...mögen dir wahrscheinlich belanglos vorkommen (sind sie ja auch...), aber die kamen mir so spontan in den Sinn:
- Wie bist du auf die Idee gekommen, da mitzufahren? Woher kanntest du dieses Event (scheinen ja nicht viele "Nicht-Tschecho/slovaken" teilzunehmen)?
- Hast du dich gezielt vorbereitet oder fährst du auch so locker rund 14 Tage hintereinander 100km und mehr Gelände?
- Gepäckfrage: Was hattest du 2013 dabei und was 2012? Um das zu zu vertiefen: Was musste 2013 zu Hause bleiben und was hast du letztendlich davon vermisst?
- Hat dich unterwegs mal jemand mit frischen Sachen/Verpflegung o.ä. versorgt? 
- Bist du in der Regel allein gefahren, oder bilden sich da Zweckgemeinschaften?
- Konntest du vorher tschechisch, bzw. kannst du es jetzt? Oder bist du mit D/ENG durchgekommen?

...ja, muss ich alles nochmal lesen - da wirds wohl noch die eine oder andere Frage geben.

Saustarke Geschichte - kann ich nur von träumen. Hätte ich weder konditionell noch mental drauf. Vom Zeitproblem ganz zu schweigen...

 Gratulation!


----------



## Rockhopser (1. Juli 2014)

Es ist eigtl. schon alles gesagt, alle Superlative aufgebraucht, alle Begeisterung bekundet.
*Deswegen bleibt mir nur, mich bei dir @leler  für deinen fesselnden Bericht zu bedanken!*
Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal irgendwann/wo auf ner Tour...


----------



## darkJST (1. Juli 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich einfach mal an Sehr schöner Bericht


----------



## Christin (2. Juli 2014)

Super 1000 Miles-Bericht mit ebensolchen Bildern!

Sehr gute Bikebilder, Videos und die ein oder andere Anregung zum Biken in Tschechien und in der Slowakei findet ihr hier. Routenverlauf ist gleich bei Cykloserver hinterlegt.
http://trail-busters.cz/video.php


----------



## leler (2. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank. Bitte nur her mit Fragen aller Art.
Komme wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende zum Antworten. Bitte lasst Euch davon nicht stören und löchert mich mit Fragen!
Bis dann...


----------



## leler (5. Juli 2014)

Bitte entschuldigt die späte Antwort. Arbeitsbedingt ist es leider nicht eher geworden. 
Hoffe, die Ausführlichkeit entschädigt etwas fürs Warten...



Th. schrieb:


> - Wie bist du auf die Idee gekommen, da mitzufahren? Woher kanntest du dieses Event (scheinen ja nicht viele "Nicht-Tschecho/slovaken" teilzunehmen)?


Oh, ob ich das noch zusammenbekomme... Wahrscheinlich war es so: Irgendwann einmal – als noch Karten in Papierform zur Orientierung genutzt wurden und es Navis nicht alltäglich waren, also in den 00ern dieses Jahrhunderts – bin ich in einer Tankstelle im Böhmischen auf einen Atlas gestoßen, der von ungewohnter Genauigkeit war und mich als Hobbygeographen fasziniert hat. Der „Cycloatlas Cesko 1:100 000“ ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch so etwas wie ein „Standardwerk“   Durch diesen Radatlas bin ich dann auf den Cykloserver.cz gestoßen, wo - glaube ich - 2011 eine Ankündigung zum ersten Rennen stand. 2011 konnte ich es nur online verfolgen. Selber dabei zu sein, ging aus logistischen Gründen erst 2012.
Stimmt, viele Nicht-Tschecho-Slovaken waren wirklich nicht dabei, dies kann sich ja 2015 ändern 



Th. schrieb:


> - Hast du dich gezielt vorbereitet oder fährst du auch so locker rund 14 Tage hintereinander 100km und mehr Gelände?


Im Zweifelsfall immer zu wenig .-) Laut Logbuch waren es im halben Jahr vor der 2013er Tour – also seit Weihnachten – insgesamt 300h/2800km/53000hm, was wahrscheinlich nicht viel ist. In den Haupttrainingsmonaten April/Mai/Juni waren es 2012 & 2013 im Schnitt etwa 13h/165km pro Woche. 2013 habe ich etwas bewusster Berge trainiert und statt 2000hm/Woche das Pensum langsam etwa von 2000 auf 4000hm/Woche gesteigert.
Mehr dazu auch in ein paar allgemeinen Tipps ein paar Zeilen später.



Th. schrieb:


> - Gepäckfrage: Was hattest du 2013 dabei und was 2012? Um das zu zu vertiefen: Was musste 2013 zu Hause bleiben und was hast du letztendlich davon vermisst?


Oh, mein Gedächnis. Also das Zelt samt Footprint, die Spiegelreflex, das Ersatz-GPS und die Armbanduhr fallen mir spontan noch ein. Wahrscheinlich weniger Klamotten und Lebensmittel. Der Ultraschall-Hundeverscheucher (Dazzer), der in Rumänien gute Dienste vollbracht hatte, konnte ebenfalls zu Hause bleiben. Die Extrapumpe für die Dämpfer ebenfalls. Ein Multitool statt mehrerer. Statt drei Wasserflaschen am Rahmen war es diesmal nur eine große Trinkblase im Rucksack und ggf. mal eine kleine Flasche in der Seitentasche. Statt des fetten, schweren Bügelschlosses war es jetzt nur noch ein dünnes Proforma-Stahlseil mit kleinem Schloss. Von der dicken Isomatte bin ich auf eine Ultraleichtversion umgestiegen. 2012 hatte ich am Reiserad einen Nabendynamo und daher auch noch ein kleines Ladegerät für AA-Akkus dabei. 2013 dann komplett auf AA-Batterien umgestellt, deren Nachschub über kleine Päckchen an den drei Checkpoints leicht zu organisieren war. Und so wurde hier und da optimiert, um von zwei Seitentaschen und einem Gepäckträgersack auf einen Rucksack und ein paar kleine Täschchen zu reduzieren.





Die Ersatzteile wurden auf typische Verschleißteile beschränkt (Danke an Udo von Stein-Bikes für die optimale Auswahl, in der sich zig Jahre MTB-Sport widerspiegeln.) Zum Abgebildeten kam noch eine Ersatzkette, die gebraucht wurde – im Gegensatz zu den Ersatzschläuchen, dem Mantel und den Baudenzügen, die zum Glück nicht zum Einsatz kamen. Beim nächsten Mal würde ich noch ein Paar Bremspads mehr mitnehmen und die Ersatzbremsscheibe wieder in den Rücksack außen packen, wo sie im Ernstfall auch noch als eine Art Protektor fungieren kann. Gemäß dem Motto „Die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt“ war ich auf einer perfekt lackierten Holztreppe im Checkpoint 2 ausgerutscht und genau darauf gelandet, was dank Rucksack-Polsterung ohne Folgen verlief. Ob die Bremsscheibe noch grade genug ist, musste ich zum Glück ja nicht ausprobieren .-)



Th. schrieb:


> - Hat dich unterwegs mal jemand mit frischen Sachen/Verpflegung o.ä. versorgt?


Aktive Unterstützung und Versorgung durch Helfer unterwegs wäre auch gegen das Reglement gewesen. Erlaubt ist nur „ungeplante Hilfe“, also z.B. Fremde spontan nach Hilfe fragen. Einen Servicewagen mit Mechaniker und Ersatzteilen mitfahren zu lassen, fällt daher aus  Erlaubt und rege in Anspruch genommen werden dagegen kleine Päckchen, die man am Start abgeben kann und die dann von den Organisatoren an an die drei Checkpoints und das Ziel per Auto mitgenommen werden. (Ob es da Beschränkungen, was Inhalt/Größe/Gewicht angeht, gibt, weiß ich gar nicht mehr.) Auf diese Weise spart man aber einige Gramm bis wenige Kilo für Batterien, Ersatzteile oder Wechselklamotten ein. Theoretisch könnte man sich auch große Pakete mit Ersatzteilen postlagernd an Postämter unterwegs schicken. Allerdings wäre man dann auf die Öffnungszeiten des Postamtes angewiesen und wenn z.B. Freitag nur bis 10 geöffnet hat, passiert der Defekt nach Murphy wahrscheinlich 5 nach 10. Im Forum wurde, glaube ich, mal diskutiert, dass man sich statt dessen Pakete lieber an Hotels schicken sollte, da man dort zeitlich besser an die Ersatzteile käme. Aber auch das habe ich nicht durchexerziert, da mir dies nicht nicht notwendig erschien.
Mit der OpenMTBMap auf dem GPS bin ich ganz gut gefahren und zufrieden. Lediglich ein paar POIs wie Supermärkte, Tankstellen oder Quellen könnte man sich noch dazu laden, wenn man die Logistik perfektionieren will. Zur Vorbereitung später noch ein paar Worte.



Th. schrieb:


> - Bist du in der Regel allein gefahren, oder bilden sich da Zweckgemeinschaften?


Das Feld zieht sich im Laufe deutlich auseinander. Während Du in den ersten Tagen noch ständig andere Racer triffts, wird dies später deutlich weniger. Wenn Du irgendwann gar keine mehr siehst, dann bist entweder Erster oder Letzter. 
Auch hier gibt es ganz unterschiedliche Philosophien: Während jene, die um die Spitze kämpfen, eher ihr optimales Tempo allein fahren, finden sich unter den „Zwei-bis-drei-Wochen“-Racern eher welche, die in kleinen Teams fahren. Letztlich regelt es sich einfach von selbst. Wenn Dir Einsamkeit nichts ausmacht, bist Du sicher im Vorteil. Wenn Du lieber in Gemeinschaft fahren willst, finden sich sicher auch ein paar Biker mit ähnlichem Tempo.



Th. schrieb:


> - Konntest du vorher tschechisch, bzw. kannst du es jetzt? Oder bist du mit D/ENG durchgekommen?


Mein Tschechisch beschränkt sich leider immer noch auf wenige Brocken, die zum Überleben im Restaurace nützlich sind .-) und ist durch die zwei Wochen auch nicht wesentlich besser geworden. An der Stelle sind die Nichteinheimischen wahrscheinlich wesentlich gehandicapt – zumindest wenn es im Ernstfall darum gehen würde, Einheimische um Hilfe zu bitten. Da man uns Mitteleuropäern die Sprache – glücklicherweise – nicht ansieht, wird man unterwegs von den anderen Racern oft auf Tschechisch angesprochen. Kommunikation ist aber kein Problem. Zu CSSR-Zeiten gab es Deutsch in der Schule, danach Englisch. Es muss also niemand auf Russisch zurückgreifen .-)
Selbiges gilt auch für die Organisatoren, die alle Englisch sprechen und ihre Regeln neben CZ und EN auch auf DE übersetzt haben. Also kein Grund zur Bange. In der Sprachfrage hat sich in den letzten Jahren vieles deutlich entkrampft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (5. Juli 2014)

Und ergänzend noch
*Verschiedene Aspekte zur Vorbereitung*

*1. technische Vorbereitung:
a) Material/Equipment *(Blick auf frühere Racer hilfreich, ansonsten eher eine Frage der „Reisekasse“)
Auswahl des optimalen (leicht-robusten) Bikes und Beschränkung auf möglichst wenig leichtes Gepäck.
Hier geht der Trend klar zum 29er (pro Umdrehung ca. +10% mehr als ein 26er). Ob Hardtail oder Fully ist eine Frage, die ich mir im Vorfeld auch lange gestellt habe und die ich nicht abschließend beantworten kann. Denke, dass muss jeder selber austesten. Mein Kompromiss war ein HT mit Carbon-Sattelstütze eines Leipziger CB-Spezialisten und Carbon-Hinterteil, dass die Amplituden der Schläge gedämpft hat. Es sind aber auch jede Menge Leute mit einem Alu-HT dabei gewesen, die (siehe 2013er Sieger) durchaus vorne mitgefahren sind. Denke, dass muss jeder für sich selber optimieren. Genauso wie die Wahl des Sattels. Für mich war klar, dass es ein recht breiter und mitschwingender Sattel sein musste, um mehrere Hundert Stunden (273h am Ende bei mir insgesamt) darauf zu überstehen.
Ausreichend Testtouren, um technische Schwachstellen auszumerzen und eine(n) passenden Sattel/Sitzposition für viele Stunden zu finden, sind also unumgänglich.
Genauso wie auf die Frage HT oder Fully keine definitive Antwort geben kann, habe ich auch keine auf die Frage nach den Schuhen und den Pedalen. Klickpedalen sind wahrscheinlich schon ganz sinnvoll, da man in den technisch weniger anspruchsvollen Passagen dann mehr „Vortrieb“ entwickeln kann / schneller ist/ Kraft spart. Anderseits bin ich ein technisch so lausiger MTBler, dass ich viele Passagen lieber ausgeklickt gefahren bin. Daher war es bei mir dann eine Dual-Lösung mit je einer Seite Plattform und einer Seite Klick wie die PD-T780. (Vom Gewicht her ganz OK. Die M324 waren mir schon zu schwer, die A530 viel zu wenig Halt. Allerdings muss man klar sagen, dass dies eben ein Kompromiss ist. Die Plattformseite bietet wesentlich weniger Halt als eine klassische Downhill-Plattformpedale und ist gerade bei Feuchtigkeit schon etwas rutschig.) Während ich im 2012er mit MTB-Sandalen gefahren bin, die dann unterwegs an ihr Lebensende gelangt waren ...




... waren es 2013 Schuhe mit viel Netzeinsatz zwecks Atmung und leichtem Trocknen. Mir war wichtig, dass die Zehen etwas geschützt sind, sich das Schwitzen aber in Grenzen hält. Eventuell wären jedoch „echte“ MTB-Alpin-Schuhe die bessere Wahl, da mehr Schutz und man damit besser im Gelände laufen können sollte. (Auf Schieben und Tragen des Bikes sollte man definitiv gut vorbereitet sein, war eine Lehre aus 2012. Und man sollte sich auch überlegen, wie man die Fuhrten durchqueren will: barfuß, mit den Bike-Schuhen oder mit ein paar zusätzlichen leichten Sandalen. Ich hatte meine „Netzschuhe“ sicherheitshalber angelassen und dachte, nach der Tour wären diese sowieso Schrott. Überraschenderweise halten sie ein Jahr später immer noch durch, riechen aber nicht mehr so ganz frisch .) Aber auch hier habe ich noch nicht der Weisheit letzten Schluss gefunden und bin auf Anregungen aller Art neugierig.....

*b) logistische Vorbereitung *
GPS inkl. Tracks sollte problemlos funktionieren. Sonst droht, sich zu verfahren und vielleicht sogar disqualifiziert zu werden.
Wo gibt es Wasser/Verpflegung/Biwakmöglichkeiten?
Taktik: Wie viel km kann/will ich jeden Tag fahren? Wie flexibel bin ich? Wie gut bin auf Ungeplantes vorbereitet? Je besser man die Strecke kennt, umso leichter ist es zu taktieren. (Bei 1600km sind komplette Trainingstouren kaum möglich. Dazu kommt, dass die Organisatoren, den genauen Track meist erst 2 Wochen vor dem Rennen herausgeben.)
Und auch hier spielt wieder die Frage, ob eine, zwei oder drei Wochen angepeilt werden, die entscheidende Rolle. Bei drei Wochen kann man in Pensionen etc. übernachten. Bei einer Woche ist dies dagegen zeitlich einfach nicht drin. Man muss sich mal vor Augen halten, dass ein im Bett übernachtender Biker (mind. 8h Pause) gegenüber einem biwakierendem „Kurzschläfer“ (4h Pause während der Dunkelheit) pro Tag 4h * 15km/h = mindestens 60km einbüßt. Daraus kann aber schnell das Doppelte bis Dreifache werden, wenn Hotel oder Pension nicht direkt an der Strecke liegen, man noch zum Frühstück bleibt, 20 statt 15km/h gefahren wird und der Hardcore-Racer vielleicht sogar die Nacht durchfährt. Das Brutale an diesem Rennen ist aus meiner Sicht vor allem, dass es ein paar Leute schaffen, ohne nennenswerte Pausen durchzufahren. (Meine kritische Haltung dazu habe ich schon während des Berichts angedeutet. Vielleicht sind hier auch nur die älteren Semester definitiv im Nachteil, da wir einfach länger brauchen, um uns zu regenerieren.) Biker mit Erfahrungen aus 24h-Rennen sind wahrscheinlich leicht im Vorteil. (Der Gewinner von 2011 & 12 war – glaube ich – mal 24h-Europameister. Keine Sorge, ansonsten sind Profis aber nicht unter den Teilnehmern zu finden, da ein solches Rennen ihre Kalender zu sehr durcheinanderbringen würde.) 2012 habe ich 1-2 mal im Zelt, aber meistens in Pensionen/Hotels übernachtet – mit dem bekanntem Ergebnis, dass es in knapp zwei Wochen nur bis zur Hälfte der Strecke gereicht hatte. 2013 bin ich dann dazu übergegangen, je eine Nacht durchzufahren/zu biwakieren und eine im Komfort von Dusche & Bett zu verbringen, was zeitlich schon etwas gebracht hat, aber noch steigerungsfähig ist... Auch hier würde ich mich über einen Gedankenaustausch zum Thema sehr freuen.

*2. physiologische Vorbereitung *(vor allem eine Frage der Zeit):
Trainieren, Trainieren, Trainieren!
Wahrscheinlich sind mindestens 1/2 Jahr, aber eigentlich ein Jahr konditionelle Vorbereitung nötig.
Einen Marathon läuft auch niemand von heute auf morgen. Bei einem Ultramarathon dieser Dimension wäre es gut, konditionell in der Lage zu sein, einen Marathon zu schaffen. Oder sagen wir mal: die Vierhübel-Tour (mit ihren 90km & 2k hm) unter 5h...
Die Frage ist eben, ob man es in einer, zwei oder drei Wochen schaffen will. Für eine Spitzenplatzierung (ca. eine Woche) braucht es wahrscheinlich sogar eher eine Triathlon-Kondition. Für drei Wochen kann schon eine Freizeitsportlerkondition ausreichen.
Vergleiche mit anderen Rennen sind schwer zu finden bzw. hinken kräftig. Es gibt wenig bis keine MTB-Rennen dieser Dimension (1600km, 30000hm). Von der Cape Epic (der „Tour de France des Mountainbikens“, gerne als schwerstes MTB-Etappenrennen der Welt bezeichnet) kenne ich nur die Eckdaten. Die 1000 Meilen bringen es im Vergleich zur Cape Epic sowohl bei der Gesamtlänge als auch bei den Höhenmetern locker auf das Doppelte – bei vergleichbarem Tempo (jeweils ca. reichlich eine Woche bei den Spitzenfahrern) und ohne den Komfort eines Etappenrennen mit dem ganzen Service im Ziel! Apropos Tour de France: Mit Angaben zu den Gesamthöhenmetern der Tour im Web bin ich kaum fündig geworden, aber 1x 1000miles.cz scheint in km & hm ungefähr eine halbe Tour zu sein – bei vergleichbaren Tageskilometern, nur eben im Gelände. Apropos Straßentouren: In sächsischen Gefilden ist wahrscheinlich die Elbspitze ein Begriff. Dort fahren die Cracks in 1,5 Tagen ziemlich genau ein Drittel der km & hm der 1000miles.cz am Stück. Auf der Straße sind sie natürlich schneller als die MTBler im Gelände. Faktor „Elbspitze x3“ trifft es vielleicht trotzdem auf den Punkt.
Wahscheinlich ist es diese Mischung aus Langstreckenrennen und abwechlungsreichen Mountainbiken durch die Gebirge, die mich an den 1000 Meilen fasziniert hat. Im Grunde genommen: "Cross over", für das es kaum klassische Vorbilder gibt, da die richtigen langen Rennen der Radonneure (Brevets) auf Asphalt (oder Plaster) entlang führen und MTB-Rennen logischerweise kürzer konzipiert sind. (Die Transkontinentalen wie RAAM, RARU oder RACE sind da eine ganz andere (Straßen-)Kategorie...)
Mit all diesen (hinkenden) Vergleichen will ich nicht abschrecken, sondern nur zu vernünftiger Vorbereitung ermuntern...
Sich einen Trainingsplan über mehrere Monate aufstellen, kann also nicht schaden. Ich hatte im Vorfeld vor allem vom Mitte April bis Mitte Juni zwei Monate recht straff trainiert – nach einem der vielen Trainingspläne „In zwei Monaten fit für den Alpencross“. (Kann ich bei Bedarf mal heraussuchen.) Die Mädels hier mögen jetzt bitte kurz sich die Augen zuhalten bzw. weghören. Hauptmotivation war für mich vor allem, ein paar Kilos zu verlieren (BMI: Frühjahr = 25, nach Rennen = 23), also etwas für die eigene Fitness zu tun.
Ca. -1/2kg/Monat im Halbjahr vor dem Rennen ist zwar ganz ordentlich – bergauf zählt nun mal jedes Kilo – aber zwei Wochen Erholung vor dem Rennen sind nach einem solchen Abspeckprogramm dann auch nicht viel. Soll heißen: Im Grunde genommen, kann man nicht früh genug anfangen. Oder um mit den Worten von Trainingswissenschaftlern zu sprechen: rechtzeitig ausreichend Trainingsimpulse setzen und die eigene Leistung frühzeitig testen. (Hier ist sicher ein Nachteil, dass die MTB-Saison im Juli noch recht jung ist, ich keine harten Rennen wie Mad East zwei Wochen vor der großen Tour empfehlen würde und es im April/Mai traditionell wenig MTB-Rennen gibt, wo man die eigene Kondition gut messen könnte. Um rechtzeitig im Frühjahr aus den Startlöchern zu kommen, braucht es auch ein Programm für den Winter da von 0 auf 100 in 2-3 Monaten recht unrealistisch ist, wie eben geschildert.)
Eineinhalb Monate vor dem Rennen habe ich mir sicherheitshalber mal eine Leistungsdiagnostik bei den Trainingswissenschaftlern der Uni Halle geleistet, die ich sofort weiter empfehlen würde. Schließlich ist es ein beruhigendes Gefühl zu wissen, dass alles im grünen Leistungbereich auf Freizeitsportlerniveau ist. Sinnvollerweise sollte man dies aber eher zum Beginn der Trainingssaison, also am Jahresanfang machen, um sein Training noch etwas optimierne zu können.
Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich also raten, nicht erst „kurz“ davor anzufangen, sondern lieber schon im Vorjahr die Grundlagen zu legen (Ausdauer & Gewichtsreduktion nähe Wettkampfgewicht) und zu versuchen, die Basis so gut wie möglich über den Winter zu retten, um dann im Frühjahr darauf aufbauen zu können und die Dosis bis zum Frühsommer langsam zu steigern. (Von den RRlern bei Cielab hat mal einer geschrieben, dass er am besten in Form war als er jeden Tag 25 km auf Arbeit und zurück fahren musste/konnte. Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wer es schafft, sein Training so gut in den Alltag einzubauen, hat optimale Voraussetzungen.)
Und vor allem Berge, Berge, Berge! Im Grunde genommen können es nicht genug Höhenmeter sein bei der Vorbereitung. Diese Dimensionen hatte ich 2012 ziemlich unterschätzt. Klar, ideal wäre es, wie der zweifache Sieger Zdenek Kriz in der Höhenluft des Riesengebirges über 1000m asl zu leben und zu trainieren. (Ob und wieviel die ca. 500 Höhenmeter, die die Strecke im Schnitt über den Elb- oder Chemnitz-Tal liegt, an Puste kosten, vermag ich nicht zu schätzen. Vermutlich ist dies ein Faktor von vielen.) Aber auch die Elbhänge um Dresden sind ein gutes Trainingsareal, da dort knackige Anstiege und einiges an Höhenmetern zusammenkommen können. Zudem gibt es dort regelmäßig abwechslungsreiche Touren ...
Bei der Tour ging es mir persönlich vor allem darum, einen guten Grund zu haben, den inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen und (m)einen trägen Schreibtischkörper in Schwung zu bringen. (Wenn man ein Ziel vor Augen hat und weiß, dass es ohne viel Training nicht (in vernünftiger Zeit) zu packen ist, dann fällt es auch leichter, ein paar Kilometer mehr dran zu hängen...)
Hoffe, ich habe damit vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen ebenfalls eher Untrainierten motiviert, sich mal ein mittelfristiges sportliches Ziel zu setzen...

*3. psychologische Vorbereitung* (vielleicht am Schwierigsten)
Klar, bei so einer Tour kann man vor allem Möglichen Ängste haben oder entwickeln:
Davor, zu stürzen, dass etwas am Bike kaputt geht, sich zu verfahren, einem Bären zu begegnen, man beklaut werden könnte, sich mit den Einheimischen nicht verständigen zu können, die Kräfte nicht ausreichen und so weiter... Rational betrachtet sind alle diese Risiken – vernünftiges Verhalten vorausgesetzt – recht gering. Man muss die Bedenken trotzdem in den Griff bekommen. Rationales Wissen ist das eine, emotionales Erleben das andere. Ich glaube, solche Bedenken bekommt man am Leichtesten in den Griff, indem man selbst erlebt hat, dass nichts derartiges passiert. Also klare Empfehlung: entsprechende Trainingstouren absolvieren. (Mir persönlich ist es bei der 2012er Tour und auch am Anfang der 2013er schwer gefallen, einfach irgendwo in unbekannter Umgebung am Wegesrand (ohne Zelt) nur per Isomatte & Schlafsack zu boofen, weil ich dies einfach nicht gewohnt war. Aber wenn man ausreichend müde ist, geht es dann irgendwann doch.  Soll heißen, auch das kann man lernen. )

------

Vielleicht ist ja jetzt der eine oder andere neugierig geworden ist und möchte 2015 dabei sein? (Über eine kurze PN würde ich mich in dem Falle sehr freuen. Die Startplätze werden sicher wegen der begrenzten Kapazitäten wieder schnell weg sein.)
Ein Jahr Vorlauf ist ein guter Zeitrahmen, in dem vieles machbar ist, denke ich. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn sich in Sachsen (inkl. Vogtland natürlich) keine Verrückten finden lassen, die eine solche Herausforderung angehen...


Außerdem war das Wetter dieses Jahr in den ersten Tagen arg garstig (kalt & nass), was für schlammige Wege in den Hochmooren vom Erz- bis zum Riesengebirge gesorgt und die Racer viel Kraft & Nerven gekostet hat. Das steigert aber statistisch die Chancen deutlich, dass 2015 wieder – wie 2013 – optimales Wetter wird 

Euer
Leler


PS.
Und noch kurz zum diesjährigen Rennen:
Das Spitzenquartett ist gerade irgendwo in der Fatra/Tatra und dürfe wohl am Montag im Ziel ankommen:
http://www.1000miles.cz/pozice-zavodniku
Unter http://www.1000miles.cz/category/fotogalerie-2014-primyprenos gibt es aktuelle Fotos. Und dazu ein „frisches“ Video aus dem Adler- und Altvatergebirge:






PPS.
Falls Uwe aus Sebnitz mitlesen sollte:
Glückwunsch zur super Zeit dieses Jahr im 500 Meilen-Finish !!!

Wenn Du magst, schreib doch mal etwas zu Deinen Erlebnissen 2014. Wäre garantiert spannend...

PPPS.
@firlie : hoffe ich habe Deine Fragen nicht telepathisch vorweg genommen 
Bin auf Deine Fragen immer noch gespannt...


----------



## CC. (5. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Antworten auf die Fragen, die ich auch noch nicht gestellt hatte 
Deine Vorbereitungen klingen nach wohlüberlegtem Plan und strukturierter Durchführung.  Kompliment! Das Ergebnis spricht für sich...
Da Du den Bericht so locker geschrieben hast, nehme ich an, daß die Qualen sich in Grenzen gehalten haben. Sprich, Dein Training war ausreichend und effektiv ?!?


----------



## leler (6. Juli 2014)

Naja, um ehrlich zu sein: Es war wohl eher "try and error" statt "wohldurchdachter Strategie" 
Aber Fehler (egal ob eigene oder die der anderen) sind nun mal dazu da, um daraus zu lernen. Und wieso sollten von meinen Erfahrungen aus 2x Meilen nicht ein paar jüngere (schnellere) Racer profitieren...

Ob das Training ausreichend & effektiv war? Auch das ist relativ  - gemessen an den persönlichen Zielen. Für Ziel 1, die Gesamtstrecke zu schaffen, hat es gereicht. Für Ziel 2, mit zwei Wochen auszukommen, dagegen nicht ganz.
Etwas mehr Kondition wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht gewesen. So ab CP3 (also 3/4 der Strecke = 1200km, Tag 12) war langsam ein wenig die Luft heraus und ich bin dann gemütlicher gefahren. Wenn ich mir die Tageswerte anschaue, dann gab es - zum Glück - keinen Einbruch bei den km & hm und auch das Durchschnittstempo (inkl. Pausen tagsüber) blieb ab dem vierten Tag bei konstant (niedrigen) 6-7km/h. (Zum Vergleich: Der Schnellste in der "Senioren"kategorie hat es bei angenommenen 6h Pause pro Tag auf eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von knapp 9km/h tagsüber gebracht, der Sieger sogar auf 11km/h.) Der Durchschnittspuls ging bei mir aber leicht zurück - von 119 bpm am zweiten Tag (den ersten nehme ich mal wegen der Kürze heraus) auf 97 bpm am letzten Tag. Das würde ich eben als Anpassungsstrategie  oder einfach nur als Nachlassen der Kräfte interpretieren.
Vielleicht hatt hier ja jemand noch ein paar gute Trainingstipps für Alpencrosse oder ähnlich lange MTB-Touren auf Lager?

Keine Sorge, es war zwar anstrengend, aber von Qualen würde ich nicht sprechen. Ich hatte mir vorher vorgenommen, aufzuhören, wenn es irgendwo schmerzen würde, was aber zum Glück nicht nötig wurde. (Würde ich auch jedem raten: Wenn´s nicht mehr so recht weiter gehen sollte, dann eine Nacht im Bett ausruhen & ausschlafen. Und wenn das nicht geholfen hat, einfach aufhören. Die nächsten Bahnstation sollte überall in 2-3h zu erreichen sein. Ein bis maximal zwei Tage später wäre man dann wieder daheim.)

Bei schönem Wetter - wie hier 2014 ab ca. 1min - ist es doch auch eher Urlaub, oder?




Wir sind ja hier schließlich nicht bei Quaeldich , wo es auch passende Einträge gibt, wie diesen oder diesen...

Zur Qual wird es - glaube ich - erst wenn andere das eigene Tempo diktieren und man sich hetzen lässt. (Das arte-Spezial "Die Königsetappen der Tour de France" von Samstagmorgen schildert solche Jagdten sehr gut:  Mont Ventoux , Galibier , Alpe d'Huez , Tourmalet , Puy de Dôme ...) So lange, wie Du Dein eigenes Tempo fahren kannst, hast Du es selbst in der Hand, ob und wieviel Du Dir zumutest. Auch hier muss jeder seine "Dosies" finden, die meist irgendwo zwischen Sprintqual (1 Woche) und Genussradeln (3 Wochen Gesamtzeit) liegen wird...


----------



## mathijsen (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe mal, nach den epischen Berichten von leler (Auch von mir nochmal , besonders auch wegen den heimatkundlichen Infos) nun genügend Karenzzeit zum Verarbeiten und Diskutieren gelassen zu haben, um hier nun endlich mal meine letzten Tourenberichte abzuarbeiten. 3 an der Zahl, der erste datiert bereits vom 11. Mai:

*Trail-Erkundung im Flöhatal*

Da ich von Ende April bis Ende Mai mein Bike in der Studentenbude in Freiberg hatte, bot es sich an, als Tagestour mal nicht in den üblich verdächtigen Dresdner Gefilden zu wildern, sondern auf Entdeckungstour nach Süd-Westen zu gehen. Das Lößnitztal zwischen Hetzdorf und Eppendorf hatte ich bereits 2009 erkundet, also auf zum nächsten - dem Flöhatal.

Zu - für studentische Wochenend-Verhältnisse - recht früher Stunde ging es mit dem Zug lediglich bis Oederan. So konnte ein Tarifzone gespart werden. Ich bereute es nicht, denn nach einem kleinen Singletrail am Bahndamm entlang bot sich auf der anschließenden Höhe bereits der erste wunderbare Blick auf die Augustusburg, die mich ausblicksmäßig fast die ganze restliche Tour begleiten sollte.




Über den Hofweg ging es in die Hetzdorfer Schweiz. Ein etwas hochtrabender Name für eine Felsenkante oberhalb des Hetzdorfer Viadukts mit 1-2 Ausblicken. Immerhin bot sie einen feinen Trail hinunter ins Lößnitztal, kurz vorm Zusammenfluss mit der Flöha. Über Neumühle und Metzdorf ging es zu einem kleinen Ausblicksfelsen, wo sich wieder die Augustusburg zeigte.




Der Trail dorthin war auch gut...




...sollte hinunter ins Flöhatal allerdings deutlich heftiger werden. Enge Kehren mit Holzstufen und Steinen, definitiv S3, zusätzlich noch feucht. Da musste ich absteigen...
Weiter den Talweg entlang und vor der Bahnbrücke links hoch, erwischte ich dann sogar noch einen Trail hinunter nach Leubsdorf, der nicht in der OSM drin war.




Nun ging es die Hauptstraße hinauf, zum Gewerbegebiet, wo sich ein Ausblick auf, na was wohl, bot...




...und dort über den Feldweg zum Trail ins Tal hinunter. Dabei erwischte ich aus Versehen einen Downhill-Pfad der Locals. Eine gute Wahl, denn der eigentliche Weg war nur so lala.
Am Haltepunkt Grünhainichen-Borstendorf wurde zunächst die Talseite gewechselt und die Ortsstraße nach Grünhainichen hinauf gefahren. Nicht nur im Tal, auch in Hanglagen sah man immer wieder Zeitzeugen des industriellen Aufblühens der Region vor ~100 Jahren, die allerdings der heutigen Industriestruktur und den Anforderungen an Produktionsgebäude nicht mehr genügen.




Das Ziel dieser Extra-Kurve hieß Fuchsturm.




Eine gute Gelegenheit zum Pausieren...




..., denn um die folgende Abfahrt mit genügend Flow zu nehmen, konnte ein wenig Entspannung vorher nicht schaden. Hat gefetzt!
Im Tal zurück zum Haltepunkt, die Straße nach Borstendorf hoch und nach rechts in den Wald zum nächsten Trail. So zumindest die Theorie... 
Der in der OSM vom "Hangweg" hinunter führende Pfad (inzwischen gelöscht) entpuppte sich als mit Dornenbüschen zugewachsene Harvester-Spur.  Mir blieb also nix anderes übrig, als auf Waldautobahnen nach Reifland-Wünschendorf zu kommen. Es ging kurz am Lautenbach entlang und den Waldhang hinauf, vorbei an einer Art Waldpädagogik-Station, deren verlassene Hütten allerdings einen deutlich schutzbedürftigeren Eindruck machten als der Wald...




Der folgende Trail war da schon schicker. Nach Rauenstein ging es auf dem Flöhatal-Radweg, um sich dann einen sausteilen Wiesenpfad zum Grünen Teich und der Aussicht Karls Ruhe hinauf zu quälen, die allerdings ebenfalls schon bessere und vor allem "aussichtsreichere" Zeiten erlebt hat.








Der folgende Weg am Hang entlang war zu 50% ein echt netter, flowiger Hang-Trail. Die anderen 50%... no comment...




Das erklärte ich auch der am Einstieg aus Richtung Pockau stehenden Familie, die mit ihren City-Rädern noch deutlich schlechtere Karten hatte.
Aufgrund von Tageszeit und Tourenlänge war es nun Zeit, sich vom Flöhatal zu verabschieden. Deshalb wurde die Talseite gewechselt und sich in Görsdorf den tierisch steilen Weg "An der Leite" hinauf gekämpft. Mit übertriebenen alpinen Bezeichnungen haben sie's in der Region. Erst die Hetzdorfer Schweiz und nun das:




Wie man sieht war die Sonne bereits weg und die dunklen Wolken rückten immer näher. Also ganz schnell den Feldweg zur Talsperre Saidenbach hinüber. Pünktlich beim Unterstellen unter einem Baum am Ufer ging es los.




Dauerte zum Glück nicht lange und die anschließende Sonne ließ die Wege schick dampfen.




Nach Passieren der Staumauer...




... ging es noch ein Stück am anderen Ufer entlang, um dann hoch nach Lippersdorf zu fahren. Der Kirchweg am nördlichen Ortsrand führte direkt durch einen Bauernhof. Also fragte ich den gemütlich am Traktor lehnenden Mann, ob ich hier durch darf. _"Klar, kein Problem. Ach nee, warten'se, mein Bruder hat dort gerade ne zickige Kuh in der Mache, fahren'se außen rum, zwischen den Scheunen durch."_ So viel zum Thema, Begegnungen zwischen Mountainbikern und Landwirten birgten Konflikte...

Die Zeit drängte langsam, aufgrund des Ziels, 17:30 zu Hause zu sein. An den Grenzhäusern vorbei ging es über saftige Wiesen...




... nach Großwaltersdorf (übrigens auch Endpunkt einer ehem. Kleinbahn) und Kleinhartmannsdorf und von dort dank Rückenwind wie im Flug über Heuweg, Struthweg und Mittelweg nach Linda und durch den Freiberger Sadtwald nach Hause, mit kurzem Umweg über SB-Waschbox. (Danke übrigens die Aral-Jungs, dass sie das leckende Ventil bis heute nicht repariert haben, sodass auch ohne gedrückten Hebel an der Sprühpistole ein konstanter Strahl kommt, der gerade so stark ist, dass er präzise den Dreck entfernt ohne Lager und Dichtungen zu schädigen.)

Fazit: Obwohl ich die Gegend überhaupt nicht kannte und die Runde nur auf der OSM zusammengeklickt habe, war es mal wieder eine runde Sache mit 82km, 1800hm und schicken Trails. (Bis auf den Reinfall südlich von Borstendorf.)
Dafür scheine ich ein Händchen zu haben.
Kann man auf jeden Fall wiederholen...


----------



## firlie (7. Juli 2014)

@ leler
Mal ganz ehrlich, wie lange hast du an den ganzen Sachen geschrieben .
Na gut, du bist ein Büromensch (hab ich doch gelesen - oder ?), da fällt`s  wahrscheinlich bisschen leichter.... trotzdem nochmals Hut ab, vor dem ganzen Geschreibsel. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir die ganze Sammlung im Winter noch mal (oder dann noch mal...) reinziehen, dann auch mit Karte weil´s für mich fast alles Neuland war.
Zu meiner Freude hatte Th.  schon ne ganze Reihe Fragen gestellt, so dass ich, auch aus Zeitgründen (der Urlaub steht vor der Tür), dem erst mal nichts hinzufügen möchte.
Danke für die umfassende Beantwortung.



> Der Ultraschall-Hundeverscheucher (Dazzer



Ich hatte in einem meiner frühen Berichte von einem gar nicht erfreulichen Vorfall im tsch. Grenzgebiet berichtet, wo mich damals ein Schäferhund ...
Außer Pfefferspray gab´s damals keine Ratschläge.
Wo hast du das Ding her ?
Gibt´s praktische Erfahrungen (laufen die Köter wirklich weg ...)

Ja und das hier, da brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren.
Hatte ich auch schon mal geschrieben - mit den Profis und Halb-Amaturen (jetzt ist gerade wieder "Tour") da bin ich durch, das brauche ich nicht mehr, da wurde ich mehrfach bitter ge- und endtäuscht.



> dass es ein paar Leute schaffen, ohne nennenswerte Pausen durchzufahren. (Meine kritische Haltung dazu habe ich schon während des Berichts angedeutet



Solch ein Rennen ist definitiv nichts für mich, aber Teilstücke des Rennens würde ich schon gerne mal fahren - immer mit dem Hintergedanken was zu sehen oder was zu entdecken (Landschaft liebt der -firlie- über alles  )
Mal sehen was das nächste Jahr bringt ...
---------------------
@ mathijsen
Alter, *armer* Student  !!!
Entschuldigung dass ich jetzt noch mal anderweitig dazwischengefunkt habe.
Danke für deinen Bericht und mittlerweile scheint es hier im Fred ohne Anmeldung gar nicht mehr zu gehen 
Wenn ich so an 2...3 Monate im letzten Jahr denke, da war keine verdammte Biker-Sau an den Berichte Tisch zu bringen und der Chef war auf seiner Insel, wo er jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder ist.
Es geht also auch ohne "Falco" obwohl er doch immer das Rudel propagiert ...
Bin gespannt auf die weiteren beiden Sachen.



> Kann man auf jeden Fall wiederholen...


Dürfen wir anderen auch...gibt´s nen Tarck zur Runde ?
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Rockhopser (11. Juli 2014)

Schöne Frühjahrstour.
Wenn die Rapsfelder nicht gelb wären könnte man meinen du warst erst vor ein paar Tagen da unterwegs.

Obwohl ich noch nie in der Ecke war, hatte ich mich gewundert, woher mir das alles so bekannt vorkommt, bis mir einfiel, dass ich die Bilder in deinem Album im Mai schon mal durchgesehen hatte. ^^

Ich frage mich, warum du nicht hin und wieder mal ne Tour in der Freiberger Region bei cielab reinstellst, sondern immer nach DD kommst zum Biken? Musst doch inzwischen auch einiges kennen in der Ecke und mit der S3 ist man schnell nach FG "geradelt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (11. Juli 2014)

Eine Frage hätte ich doch noch an @leler :

Wie hoch würdest du denn den Trailanteil der Strecke schätzen bzw. gibts dazu offizielle Angaben?
Also nicht nur Singletrails, sondern wirklich alles, was sich auf naturnahen Wegen bzw. Querfeldein abspielt.
Hatte beim Verfolgen des Tracks parallel zum Lesen nämlich das Gefühl, dass es oft auf Waldautobahnen etc. vorwärts ging, was mich bei der Härte & Länge des Rennens nicht verwundern würde. Oder hab ich mich da getäuscht?


----------



## tanztee (11. Juli 2014)

@leler s Bericht ist zumindest ein guter Ersatz für momentan nicht vorhandene eigene Touren, es langt bei mir gerade mal für fast jeden Tag 15 km von Arbeit zurück teils durch stadtnahe Trails. 
*Lelerwitz statt Lesewitz, sag ich nur ... * 
Danke auch an @mathijsen der nicht nur eine hier unterrepräsentierte Ecke Sachsens beradelt, sondern den Fred wieder auf irdisches Niveau gebracht hat  Waren ja auch ordentliche Tages-km ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## leler (12. Juli 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Fazit: Obwohl ich die Gegend überhaupt nicht kannte und die Runde nur auf der OSM zusammengeklickt habe, war es mal wieder eine runde Sache mit 82km, 1800hm und schicken Trails.
> Kann man auf jeden Fall wiederholen...



Danke für den schönen Tagesbericht!!!

Wird Zeit, dass die Zugverbindung L-C mal etwas schneller wird, damit die Trails südlich von Chemnitz auch mal für eine späte Feierabendrunde im Sommer zugänglich werden...


----------



## leler (12. Juli 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Ich hatte in einem meiner frühen Berichte von einem gar nicht erfreulichen Vorfall im tsch. Grenzgebiet berichtet, wo mich damals ein Schäferhund ...
> Außer Pfefferspray gab´s damals keine Ratschläge.
> Wo hast du das Ding her ?
> Gibt´s praktische Erfahrungen (laufen die Köter wirklich weg ...)



Lieber firlie,
den Shop von damals finde ich leider spontan nicht mehr, aber mit den Stichworten Dazer + Hundeabwehr wirst Du sicher im Web fündig...
Ob's hilft? Also erstmal kann man sich ja einbilden, dass man dank Technik dann nicht mehr ganz wehrlos ist .-) Auf's kräftig in die Pedale treten würde ich im Ernstfall aber trotzdem nicht verzichten 
Also, in Estland und Rumänien lief das etwa so ab: Leler, noch spät abends im Dunkeln unterwegs, radelte nichts ahnend an einsamen Höfen vorbei, in denen die Besitzer ihre Hunde auf radfahrendes Volk abgerichtet hatte, aber dank ihrer Hunde auch keine Notwendigkeit sahen, die Hoftür zu schließen. Ergo: Im Dunkeln tauchen dann zwei oder vier Augen auf, die mit entsprechendem Gehäul untermalt, auf einen zurennen. Der erschrockene Radler tritt in die Pedalen, die Bestien sind aber schneller, kommen näher und erst wenige Meter vorm potenziellem Opfer zum Stehen - irritiert vom UV-Geräusch. Also in die Flucht schlagen kann man sie damit nicht, aber auf vielleicht 3m Abstand, weiter scheint das Geräusch nicht zu hören zu sein. Im Grunde genommen bist Du damit dann schon fast in der Nahkampfzone, hast aber im Gegensatz zum Pfefferspray den Vorteil, dass Du Dich nicht um die Windrichtung kümmern musst  Einen Hund, der bereits den Weg blockiert und tapfer verteidigt, hilft es aber nicht  Das Geräusch irritiert die Bestien offenbar nur, tut aber nicht weh (genug), um sie zum Davonrennen zu animieren...
Ansonsten ist das Thema anderenorts breit diskutiert worden , aber grau ist alle Theorie 




firlie schrieb:


> Solch ein Rennen ist definitiv nichts für mich, aber Teilstücke des Rennens würde ich schon gerne mal fahren - immer mit dem Hintergedanken was zu sehen oder was zu entdecken (Landschaft liebt der -firlie- über alles  )
> Mal sehen was das nächste Jahr bringt ...


In Ruhe teilweise Nachfahren ist dank gpx-Tracks ja kein Problem .-)
Alter schützt aber bekanntlich nicht vor Torheit  und kann als Ausrede nur begrenzt herhalten. Mit Jan war 2012 und 13 ja ein Teilnehmer im besten Rentenalter dabei. Und ich muss gestehen, dass mein "Ausreißversuch" im ersten Jahr, als wir ein kurzes Stück auf dem Elbradweg gemeinsam unterwegs waren, misslang - trotz über eines Vierteljahrhunderts Altersunterschied! Respekt! Soll heißen: Da geht auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter mit "nur Freizeitsportlerkondition" noch was...



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich doch noch an @leler : Wie hoch würdest du denn den Trailanteil der Strecke schätzen bzw. gibts dazu offizielle Angaben?
> Also nicht nur Singletrails, sondern wirklich alles, was sich auf naturnahen Wegen bzw. Querfeldein abspielt.
> Hatte beim Verfolgen des Tracks parallel zum Lesen nämlich das Gefühl, dass es oft auf Waldautobahnen etc. vorwärts ging, was mich bei der Härte & Länge des Rennens nicht verwundern würde. Oder hab ich mich da getäuscht?


@*Rockhopser* 
Offizielle Angaben dazu habe ich leider nicht gefunden. (Wären allerdings bei der Reifenauswahl nützlich.) Ich denke, es war eine bunte (recht ausgewogene) Mischung aus Trails, Wanderwege, Waldwegen und wenigen Straßen, die nur zur Verbindung - wo unvermeidbar - eingebaut waren. Mir persönlich waren es nicht zu viele Waldautobahnen , aber dies sieht jeder anders - auch abhängig vom technischen Level und der Restkondition 

So, hoffe, ich konnte noch ein paar Tipps geben.
Falls Interesse bestehen sollte, denkt bitte daran: Sowohl anmeldetechnsich als auch konditionell werden die Weichen schon in der Saison vorher gestellt...

----

Danke für Eure Geduld.  - Und jetzt freue ich mich auf viele neue Tourenberichte -z.B. von mathijsen. Bitte mach(t) weiter!


----------



## Rockhopser (14. Juli 2014)

leler schrieb:


> ... Und jetzt freue ich mich auf viele neue Tourenberichte -z.B. von mathijsen. Bitte mach(t) weiter!



Da drängel ich mich einfach mal ganz dreist vor und streue meinen Cielab-Bericht ein 

*Falcos Große Müglitztalrunde - oder: was von der Erkundung übrig blieb*

Angeregt von den vielen Bildern & Berichten aus dem Müglitztal und dessen Umgebung in diesem Frühjahr hier im Forum, wurde @Falco anscheinend vom Ehrgeiz gepackt, diese ihm weitestgehend unbekannte Ecke mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. In unzähligen Erkundungstouren mit wechselnden Mitstreitern hatte er bis zum Sommer die besten Trails der Gegend aufgespürt und zu einer Runde zusammengschnürt. Und dieses Päckchen sollte am 6. Juli seine Geheimnisse preisgeben 

Kurz nach 8 starteten wir zu viert (Falco, Matthias, Micha & Ich) in *Lockwitz*.
Die ersten Kilometer bekanntes Terrain seiner Wilischrunde waren wie immer klasse:









Nach dem *Wilisch* bogen wir nun anders ab um uns in neue Gefilde zu wagen. Leider flachte die Spannungskurve aber erstmal deutlich ab und wir verpulverten unsere Energie auf einem "welligen" Abschnitt mit zahlreichen Feld- & Wiesenwegen in praller Sonne, die irgendwie immer nur bergan gingen.

Das erhoffte Trailfeuerwerk blieb danach, von ein paar sehens- bzw. fahrenswerten Ausnahmen abgesehen...













... leider auch erstmal weitestgehend aus und uns erwartete stattdessen viel Dickicht auf kaum genutzten Trails im hintern Teil der Strecke bei *Glashütte*.
Unsere Schienbeine machten hier schnell Bekanntschaft mit den Tücken der heimischen Flora & Fauna. Juckende Gliedmaßen und das teilweise zähe Geläuf sorgten zeitweilig für einigen Missmut in der Truppe. 

Nachdem wir einen Hangabschnitt, der ausschließlich zur "Asphaltvermeidung" vorgesehen war, über eben jene Schwarzdecke ausgelassen hatten, mussten wir erstmal für Nachschub in Sachen Treibstoff sorgen... es war doch ziemlich warm und schwül in den Tälern. In *Seitenhain* trafen wir eine freundliche Oma im Garten an, die uns fürsorglich mit Sprite, Fanta & Leitungswasser versorgte 

Erfrischt sollte es nun weitergehen in Richtung *Schlottwitzer Talhang/Lederberg*, der uns mit spitzenklasse Trails angekündigt wurde. Bevor es jedoch soweit war, entschloss sich Matthias die Pause noch etwas auszudehnen: auf der Abfahrt holte er sich einen Platten.
Zu seiner (und unsrer) Verzweiflung wollten die Flicken nicht recht halten und so dauerte es einige Zeit bis es weitergehen konnte.

Nach soviel Abkühlung & Ruhepuls war der Anstieg zum *Lederberg* hoch genau das richtige: aus der Kalten ging es einen sauschmalen Singletrail im Steilhang empor. Drei- oder viermal zog die Steigung extrem an, jedes mal danach ein verzweifeltes Stöhnen desjenigen, der die Pulsspitze hinter sich hatte... ach ja, ca. 2000hm hatten wir vor diesem Stich schon in den Beinen ^^

An der Aussicht wollten wir nur kurz Luft holen, doch dann erneute Probleme mit Matthias' Reifen: das in der prallen Sonne liegende HR zischte und zischte und - verstummte. Der Flicken hatte sich offenbar wieder gelöst. So kamen wir in den erneuten Genuss einer Zwangspause. Falco spendierte seinen Notschlauch um endlich für Ruhe zu sorgen.

Die folgende Abfahrt runter zur *Müglitz* war dann wieder allererste Sahne und die vorangegangenen Mühen echt wert:









Unten kam dann aber die Einsicht, dass der Rest der Tour nicht mehr zu schaffen war, zumal Micha & Matthias nach hinten raus nicht mehr so viel Zeit hatten.

Unsere Wege trennten sich also: Micha & Matthias rollten zurück Ri. Heidenau, Falco & ich wollten wenigstens noch ein paar Trails und Hm der Runde mitnehmen. So ging es noch fix auf die *Teufelsnase* (hoch wie runter wieder verdammt steil)...





... und zu ein paar Spitzkehren bei *Burkhardswalde* 
Anschließend am *Schloss Weesenstein* vorbei und den *Planetenweg* an der Müglitz entlang, den sich Micha & Matthias sicher auch nicht haben entgehen lassen.

*Fazit:*
Leider haben wir die komplette Runde nicht geschafft, das muss nochmal vertagt werden.
Schöne Trails gibts, trotz der Durststrecke zwischendurch, auch genug. An dieser Stelle geht der Dank an Falco fürs Erkunden (will gar nicht wissen, durch was du dich da noch alles durchschlagen musstest, was nicht tourtauglich war). 
Eine Empfehlung meinerseits wäre aber die Tour nicht unbedingt im Hochsommer durchzuführen, dafür gabs einfach zu viel Gestrüpp und Viehzeug, und damit meine ich nicht die 2 Rehe und den Hasen, die uns begegnet sind 

Alle Bilder
Track


----------



## tblade_ (15. Juli 2014)

_*Schwarzwassertal b. Marienberg*_


MotoGP Wochenende hier am Sachsenring. Der Samstag versprach sonniges Wetter, genau richtig um den >200.000 Ringbesuchern zu entfliehen. Gestartet vormittags 10 Uhr aus dem 'Loch' in Pobershau, ging es aus der Kalten gleich knackige 140m bergan.






Nachdem die Anhöhe bei Rätzens Brettmühle (um 1556) erreicht war ging es zuerst entspannt auf breiteren Wegen vorbei am Waldbad Rätzteich über die Kohlenstraße. Im Wald waren die Folgen der sinnflutartigen Regengüsse des Vortags nicht zu übersehen. Die Wege aufgeweicht, die Wegesränder versumpft musste man ganz schön kurbeln um nicht zu tief einzusinken.






Auch die folgenden Wege sind durch den Regen der letzten Wochen gezeichnet. Die Natur ist im Begriff sich die Pfade zurückzuholen. Kaum ist die rote Pockau überquert erwartet mich 1m hohes Gras. Der Boden so morastig, dass man bis zum Knöchel einsinkt. Der kleine Anstieg bis zur B174 kostet richtig Kraft.









Ich überquere die Bundestraße und biege auf einen Weg anlang des Truppenübungsplatzes der Bundeswehr ein. Eine (etwas zugewachsene) Aussicht lädt zur Rast ein. Dank erzgebirgischer Holzkunst klappe ich die Bank hoch und nutze die Pause und befreie meine Schuhe/Füße vom Schlamm.










Weiter geht's. Die Wege sehen gut aus, aber unter dem Gras nichts als Wasser.






Der Trail wird besser, rechter Hand - fast nicht zu erkennen - geht's es den Zeuggrabenweg hinein. Ein schöner schmaler Trail an der Bach entlang.






Ich überquere wiederrum die B174 und folge dem Trail weiter in Richtung Hochmoor Stengelhaide.






(Bevor ich mich rechtfertigen muss: Da im Moor Radverbot herrscht - wieso auch immer - schiebe ich selbstverständlich )









Nachdem ich mich ausreichen über das Moor informiert habe..






..geht es auf schmalen Wegen weiter nach Kühnhaide.










Beim Fußballplatz biege ich auf den Kammweg linker Hand ab.






Nach einem kurzen Anstieg geht es mit viel Speed bergab zur schwarzen Pockau. Kurz vor dem Ende wird es plötzlich nochmal eng und rutschig.










Von nun an geht es den Grünen Graben entlang bis zum Katzenstein bei Pobershau. Ein sehr empfehlenswerter Trail! Rechts erwartet einen die ein oder andere Aussicht über das Schwarzbachtal 80m weiter unten.



Am Katzenstein angekommen wird nochmal gerastet bevor es weitergeht.












Ich tue mich etwas schwer den sogenannten Königssteig zu finden. Diese kürzeste Verbindung vom Katzenstein zur schwarzen Pockau runter liegt zwar etwas versteckt, doch hat es in sich. Aufgrund der nassen Bedingungen stelle ich mich bei der Abfahrt doch etwas an...  Eine Aussicht von der Ringmauer nehme ich noch mit.


Unten angekommen geht es auf schmalem Wege weiter entlang der schwarzen Pockau. Ruck zuck hat man wieder 50m Höhenunterschied zum Fluss erreicht und fährt an der wurzeligen Hanglage entlang.














Im Anschluss geht es nochmal über den Berg zurück nach Pobershau.


----------



## Th. (16. Juli 2014)

Hier ist ja ganz schön was los - Berichte im 24-Stunden-Takt...

Übermorgen fahre ich erst mal in Familienurlaub - mit oder ohne Rad ist noch nicht sicher, jedenfalls will auch ich noch schnell einen mehrmals angepassten und aktualisierten Bericht loswerden, bevor der Zeitbezug völlig dahin ist. Gedanklich hatte ich diesen bei der Berichteflut schon ins Archiv gepackt - die Tourbeteiligten wiedersprachen allerdings energisch....und wie sagte @denis66 vorhin im Biergarten zu mir: "Wir sollten auch mal einen anderen Bereich im Tourenthreadniveau abdecken" (oder so ähnlich)...naja, wenn er meint....


----------



## Th. (16. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt geht's los, da isser der Bericht:

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich noch mal was über meinen Himmelfahrtsausflug schreiben sollte – bei dem aktuellen Touren(berichts)niveau haben meine Kurzausflüge eigentlich nichts zu suchen.
Nach lelers 1000 Meilen (was eigentlich einen eigenen Thread wert gewesen wäre) und Falcos qualitativ und quantitativ ganz oben anzusiedelndem Himmelfahrtsbericht kommt dann noch der firlie daher, rockt 80km und tausende Hm mit dem Alten Sachsen und erzählt was von kleinen Brötchen, dann noch mathijsen, rockhopser...
Vielleicht braucht aber jemand mal ‘ne Inspiration für eine gemütliche Ausfahrt – so wie mich am Sonnabendabend ein schon etwas betagtes Backwerk im Brotkorb wieder an den fast verdrängten Himmelfahrtsbericht erinnerte.



4 ganz kleine Brötchen am Stück – dass trifft meinen Himmelfahrtsausflug doch ziemlich genau! ...und da der firlie ja immer meint, ich sollte mir selbst mal kräftig in den Allerwertesten treten, klingelte letzten Sonntag früh 04.30Uhr der Wecker. Ich hatte bis Mittag frei – mal sehen  was geht, was kann ich aus 4 kleinen (altbackenen) Brötchen rausholen? Einen Tour-in-Tour Bericht?
-----
Ein bisschen lust- und appetitlos würge ich am ersten kleinen Brötchen – Parallelen zum Himmelfahrtstag sind durchaus vorhanden. So wie mir das Frühstücksteil (beinahe) in den Kaffee fällt



,_ fiel die Himmelfahrtsdonnerstagausfahrt buchstäblich ins Wasser… _
_-Donnerstag-_
_Regen hin oder her -  so konnten wir drei (denis66, openstoker und meine Nichtigkeit) damals zumindest in aller Ruhe vormittags unseren Kram packen und ganz gemütlich im beheizten KFZ, nasse und frierende Herrentagskandidaten beobachtend, unserem Quartier für die nächsten Tage zustreben. An diesem, dem Blockhaus Waldfrieden angekommen, zeigte das Außenthermometer 7°C und der Scheibenwischer lief im Dauerbetrieb. Nee – Radfahren ist heute nix! So blieben die Räder verpackt, wir stärkten uns erst mal im warmen Wirtshaus, konnten uns aber dann doch noch mal zu einer Erkundung der näheren Umgebung aufraffen – „Regenwandergruppe Goldener Knirps“ oder so._



_Die Abendveranstaltung verlief dann wie erwartet – interessante Typen gibt's da in der Oberlausitz  - wir hofften indes auf den nächsten Tag, die Wetteronkels verbreiteten Hoffnung… _


----------



## Th. (16. Juli 2014)

Mittlerweile quäle ich mich mit dem Crosser durch den Morgen – so richtig läuft‘s nicht. Wahrscheinlich ist’s einfach zu früh.
Nicht abzusprechen sind allerdings die wunderbaren morgendlichen Stimmungen – verschläft man sonst einfach so und je höher die Sonne steigt, desto mehr Lebensgeister regen sich in einem.







Zeit fürs zweite Frühstück – ähm, das zweite kleine Brötchen.
Eigentlich müsste es jetzt standesgemäß ein rohlik sein – passt aber nicht so richtig hier rein …
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1663077]
	
[/URL]


_-Freitag-
„Aufgewacht, die Sonne lacht“ – kaum zu glauben und das Frühstück stand auch schon auf dem Tisch, feines Leben! Wenig später (ok - sagen wir nur "später") erreichten wir, auch dank der vortäglichen Erkundung, die ciklotrasa 3043.




Böhmen ruft, genaugenommen das Böhmische Niederland – besser bekannt unter der Bezeichnung Schluckenauer Zipfel. Bekanntlich gibt es dort ja ein paar nette Hügel – ein paar wollten mir besichtigen. So rollten wir dem ersten Tagesziel entgegen.








Bald schoben wir




Dann staunten wir.








Der Dymnik (Rauchberg) bei Rumburk. Die Aussicht vom Turm ist ringsherum verglast, trotzdem sehr schön – über die Qualität von Landschaftsaufnahmen mit Kompaktknipsen müssen wir allerdingsjetzt hier keine Worte (mehr) verlieren.



_

_Unterhalb des Dymniks hat ein rühriger Unternehmer aus Rumburk allerhand nicht nur auf die Beine gestellt 







_

_– nun kann man sicher streiten, ob Hochseilgarten und Golfplatz eine Bereicherung sind, zumindest verfolgt er seine Pläne sehr zielstrebig wie die gerade stattfindende Veranstaltung bewies.
Wir hatten Mühe den Sektkorken auszuweichen._

_Unser Weg führte uns über nasse Wiesen und schlammige Wege weiter zur nächsten Bergwertung, dem Wolfsberg(Vlci hora). _

_



_

_



_

_




Für uns im oberen Teil selbstverständlich unfahrbar – hoch wie runter.
Grandioser Rundumblick.



_

_



_

_So langsam knurrten unsere Mägen und so eilten wir über ausgespülte Weglein einer Lokalität entgegen.
Prost.



_

_Als Familienvater habe ich ja auch immer einen Blick für evtl. Kinderanimation am Rande übrig – naja, Speis‘ und Trank waren deutlich besser…



_

_Mittlerweile hatte sich das Gewölk verfinstert, so dass wir entschieden, den vielbesuchten Hrazeny (Pirsken) links liegen zu lassen. _






_Geholfen hat‘s nix – ein kräftiger Schauer weichte die ohnehin schon schlammigen Wege weiter auf (wir fanden unter dichtem Blattwerk Schutz)…Durch den Fugauer Zipfel, wo der  bereits erwähnte Unternehmer aus Rumburk einen riesigen __Freizeitpark plant, durch Neusalza-Spremberg und dann vor den dunklen Wolken etwas schneller erreichten wir alsbald wieder unser Quartier. _


----------



## Th. (16. Juli 2014)

Ich erreiche meinen virtuellen Umkehrpunkt der heutigen Crosserrunde und ein riesiges Banner erinnert mich daran, dass am Abend das WM Endspiel stattfindet.



Fußball ist nicht so meins, mich interessiert zu solchen Anlässen eigentlich nur, ob es eine Korrelation zwischen diesbezüglicher Beflaggung privater Häuser / Fahrzeuge und dem Gejammer am ach so doofen Staat gibt. Zugegeben, den DFB zu hoffieren wäre auch nicht so der Bringer.
So langsam bekomme ich Appetit auf mein drittes Brötchen, diesmal ein richtig Deutsches:




_-Sonnabend-_
_Die Sonne mühte sich schon redlich die Trails abzutrocknen, aber nach den abendlichen Gewittern hatte  Klärchen viel zu tun. _
_

_
_Wir blieben diesseits der Grenze, erstes Ziel der Schlechteberg bei Ebersbach mit Turm. _
_

_
_Leider begrüßte uns der Zustieg vergittert und verboten, mit freundlicher Unterstützung ihres Mobilfunkanbieters. Dann eben nicht. Vom Waldrand hat man auch einen netten Ausblick. _
_

_



_Weiter ging es über nasse Wiesenpfade nach Neugersdorf und weiter auf den Kottmar. _
_

_
_

_
_Dort war gerade richtig viel los – 39. Internationales Mattenspringen._
_

_
_Bergbaude und Aussichtsturm sind in erbarmungswürdigem Zustand – ein Jammerspiel. Ein paar Lücken zwischen den großen Buchen boten aber doch ein paar Sichtschneisen, z.B. Richtung Czornebohmassiv._
_

_
_Wir besuchten noch schnell eine der Spreequellen, bevor wir einem weiterem Highlight der Runde zustrebten -  so dachten wir jedenfalls. _
_

_
_

_
_

_
_Der Oberlausitzer Bergweg bot zumindest jede Menge Überraschungen. Stellenweise war dieser neu trassiert und auch schon markiert, leider im Unterholz noch nicht freigelegt. _
_

_
_An sich schien dieser Weg nicht sonderlich oft begangen – nicht alles was grün ist, ist Gras._
_

_
_Dafür ist er streckenweise intensiv befahren._
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1652445]
	
[/URL]
_Aussichten gibt es selbstverständlich keine und so waren wir froh, als wir Neusalza und weiter Friedersdorf erreichten, wo wir uns in der Fichtelschänke mit regionalen Spezialitäten wie Deichelmauke, Furz-Wulle,  Merretch-Fleesch und Löbauer Bier stärkten._
_[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1652446]
	
[/URL]_
_Da der Himmel makellos blieb, hängten wir noch ‘ne kleine Schleife dran._
_[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1652467]
	
[/URL]_
_[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1652468]
	
[/URL]_
_[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1652463]
	
[/URL]_
_[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1652447]
	
[/URL]_
_Rund zwei Stunden später saßen wir zum Erstaunen der Kellnerin wieder in der Fichtelschänke – Kaffee musste noch sein!_
_Der Katzensprung bis zum Blockhaus war dann kein Ding mehr und da gab es dann endlich mal wieder was zu essen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (16. Juli 2014)

Apropos Essen – zu Mittag soll ich zu Hause sein, also den schnellsten Weg eingeschlagen und Kette rechts…Moment, ich habe doch noch mein viertes Brötchen – den Rest sozusagen:



_-Sonntag-_
_ Abreise. Sachen zusammenpacken._
_

_
_Eine kleine Runde ging allerdings noch – hatten wir doch am Donnerstag einen feinen Grenzpfad erwandert. Der sollte mittlerweile ausreichend abgetrocknet sein. Gesagt, getan – wirklich fein, auch wenn die Wurzelpassagen teilweise schon fast stressig waren. _
_

_
_

_
_

_
_

_
_

_
_Als Tagesziel wurde der Jitrovnik (Jüttelberg), quasi der Hausberg des Blockhauses, auserkoren – naja, oft scheint sich da keiner rauf zu verirren. _
_

_
_Zu unserer Überraschung gab es aber ein richtiges Gipfelbuch in einem Steinmann versteckt._
_

_
_ Dass es sich beim Gipfelbuchleger um Heinz Kittner aus Radeberg handelte, überraschte mich (da er mir nicht unbekannt war) nicht wirklich. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war er 2011 viermal auf dem Jitrovnik – und das mit über 80._
_Wir rollerten noch gemächlich aus, ließen diese Gegend noch mal auf uns einwirken…__

_
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1656901]
	
[/URL]
_

_
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1656902]
	
[/URL]

_…ja, und dann war  wiedermal ein langes freies Wochenende  vorbei._

_PS: Vielleicht sollte ich noch anmerken, dass bei mir, bzw. am Rad  nichts kaputtgegangen ist (bei den anderen selbstverständlich auch nicht)…_

Gerade wo ich so überlege, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs reparieren musste, muss ich auch schon rechts ran. Glassplitter, sogar durchs Antiplattband durch… naja, ist ja kein Ding. Man wird nur immer so mitleidig angeguckt…



Trotzdem bin ich gleich zu Hause am Mittagstisch. Wobei – so richtig hungrig bin ich eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Th. (17. Juli 2014)

'n paar Links füge ich morgen (genaugenommen heute) noch ein und ein paar Schlussworte. Gute Nacht allerseits...


----------



## CC. (17. Juli 2014)

Oha, der SVTF erklimmt ganz neue Höhen: Th. jetzt mit verschachteltem Bericht-im-bebildertem Roman! Das ist Klasse! 
Und die verschachtelte Tour sieht nach jeder Menge (feuchtem) Spaß und schöner Landschaft aus. 
Die scheinbar endlose Geschichte mit dem Hinterrad gehört ja offenbar jetzt auch der Vergangenheit an 
Kannst Du bitte noch eine Übersetzung der oberlausitzer Spezialitäten nachliefern?


----------



## Th. (17. Juli 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> 'n paar Links füge ich morgen (genaugenommen heute) noch ein und ein paar Schlussworte. Gute Nacht allerseits...


 
Irgendwie gelingt mir das gerade gar nicht, jede Änderung im Text zerlegt mir die Formatierung - keine Ahnung wo das Problem sitzt (wahrscheinlich vor dem Monitor )
Deshalb hier einfach mal paar Links hintendran:

http://www.blockhaus-waldfrieden.de/

VIP Fußballgolf am 30.05.2014 am Dymnik

Freizeitpark Fugau


----------



## Th. (17. Juli 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte noch eine Übersetzung der oberlausitzer Spezialitäten nachliefern?


 
Gerne.


----------



## denis66 (17. Juli 2014)

na sag ich doch:
einen Tour-in-Tour-Bericht hat bis jetzt noch keiner gebracht !
Gut, das wir Th. überreden konnten.
Und bei den ganzen sportlichen Höchstleistungen hier muss es doch auch jemanden geben, der die rote Laterne hochhält.
Das wären dann also wir drei.
Oder philosophisch nach dem Polaritätsprinzip betrachtet:
ohne unten kein oben ;-)

Schöne Ferien !

Denis


----------



## firlie (17. Juli 2014)

Erst Rockhopser dann tblade_ und jetzt ist auch noch Th. auf ausgedehnte Reise gegangen.
Irgendwie kommt man mit Lesen gar nicht mehr hinterher ...
@ Rockhopser


> Leider haben wir die komplette Runde nicht geschafft, das muss nochmal vertagt werden.



Den Satz kenne ich doch vom letzten Sonntag. Auch da waren deine Mitfahrer von der langsamen Sorte und wir mussten dies und das auslassen...
Dein Bericht schmücken fremde Fotos, die Knipse hattest du doch aber dabei ???
Wie sieht´s denn aus mit Bildern von deiner geführten "Alten Herren Tour" ???
@ tblade_
Da hast du dir so viel Mühe gemacht und sogar kleine Filmchen gedreht 
Musste erst mal auf der Karte schauen wo der Drehort war.
Leider von mir bisschen weit weg und ich weiß nicht wie weit es von Waldenburg bis dahin ist, da wohnt ganz nahe Verwandtschaft von mir, zu mindestens da in der Nähe ...
Fein, fein fein !
@ Th.


Th. schrieb:


> _(P_



Glückwunsch zu diesem Bild 
Der frühe Vogel hat sich damit gelohnt - so sehe ich das zu mindestens !
Eine Tour auf mir bekanntem Terrain. Den "Dymnik" hatte ich zwar noch nicht unter den Rädern, aber alles andere kommt mir mehr oder weniger bekannt vor.
Bezüglich des Turmes/Schlechteberg ...
Habt ihr euch überzeugt ob der Turm wirklich geschlossen war ?  Kann mich erinnern , dass die Tür vor einem Jahr nur angelehnt war und nicht verschlossen !
Ja und dann sehe ich gerade die noch junge Spree bei Neusalza...
Ein feiner Trail da entlang und dann noch mutig die Stufen heruntergestürzt auf mindestens S4 Gelände ...Chapeau 
"Grenzwanderweg" oder "Weg der roten Waldameise" hurzelig und wurzelig. Bin da auch schon paar mal drüber mit dem Hardtail ...
Feiner Bericht mit Erinnerungen weckendem Potenzial.

Ach, ich dachte auf meinen Touren wird immer mächtig geschlemmt und gesoff..., aber was ihr da abgezogen habt, da läuft einem das Wasser im Munde ...
Prost und dir und deiner Familie schönen Urlaub !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Rockhopser (17. Juli 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Den Satz kenne ich doch vom letzten Sonntag. Auch da waren deine Mitfahrer von der langsamen Sorte und wir mussten dies und das auslassen...
> Dein Bericht schmücken fremde Fotos, die Knipse hattest du doch aber dabei ???
> Wie sieht´s denn aus mit Bildern von deiner geführten "Alten Herren Tour" ???



Naja soviel haben wir gar nicht ausgelassen letzten Sonntag, ihr habt ja tapfer durchgehalten 
Und das Wichtigste: die besten Trails waren alle dabei!

Hingegen ist uns bei Falcos Müglitztalrunde am Ende leider einiges durch die Lappen gegangen 
Meine Kamera hatte ich vergessen, sonst hätte es noch ein paar Landschaftsimpressionen im Bericht gegeben. Der Rucksack war aber auch so schon schwer genug.

Bilder von unserer Tour sind in Arbeit...

@tblade_ :
Der Trail am Grünen Graben entlang sieht ja mal sehr schick aus... v.a. so schön lang. Scheinst ja auch jeden Singletrail der Gegend mitgenommen zu haben.
Wie groß war denn die Runde insgesamt?
Ich muss firlie Recht geben: die Ecke ist von DD aus leider ziemlich bescheiden zu erreichen, zumindest mit ÖPNV  und Benzin verfahr ich immer so ungern...

@Th. :
Nu soig bluß, doaaße a Friederschdurf "Deichelmauke" a ihr Blatl schreibm?
Doas schreibt'ch *Teichlmauke*!!!

@firlie :


firlie schrieb:


> Ach, ich dachte auf meinen Touren wird immer mächtig geschlemmt und gesoff..., aber was ihr da abgezogen habt, da läuft einem das Wasser im Munde ...



*Mer wulln uns oack woas ginn, sulange mer'sch noa kinn!
*


----------



## tblade_ (17. Juli 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> @tblade_ :
> Der Trail am Grünen Graben entlang sieht ja mal sehr schick aus... v.a. so schön lang. Scheinst ja auch jeden Singletrail der Gegend mitgenommen zu haben.
> Wie groß war denn die Runde insgesamt?
> ich muss firlie Recht geben: die Ecke ist von DD aus leider ziemlich bescheiden zu erreichen, zumindest mit ÖPNV  und Benzin verfahr ich immer so ungern...



Die Tour hatte lediglich ~30km und 650hm. Der Grüne Graben sind ca. 20min Fahrt. Wenn man dann am Katzenstein den Königssteig runterfährt kommen nochmal knapp 10min dazu.

Mit dem ÖPNV ist man in der Gegend natürlich aufgeschmissen. Aber so gehts mir -zumindest was die Länge der Anreise angeht- auch wenn ich hier von den tollen Touren in den Elbsandsteinen oder dem Zittauer lese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (19. Juli 2014)

tblade_ schrieb:


> _*Schwarzwassertal b. Marienberg*_
> Im Anschluss geht es nochmal über den Berg zurück nach Pobershau.


Danke für den schönen Bericht!!! 
Die Moore zählen an diesem Wochenende wahrscheinlich zu wenigen Regionen, wo es temperaturtechnishc noch halbwegs auszuhalten ist...


----------



## leler (19. Juli 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> _Böhmen ruft, genaugenommen das Böhmische Niederland – besser bekannt unter der Bezeichnung Schluckenauer Zipfel. Bekanntlich gibt es dort ja ein paar nette Hügel – ein paar wollten mir besichtigen. So rollten wir dem ersten Tagesziel entgegen._



Viva Bohemia! Danke für den schönen & kurzweiligen Bericht!



Th. schrieb:


> _Leider begrüßte uns der Zustieg vergittert und verboten, mit freundlicher Unterstützung ihres Mobilfunkanbieters. Dann eben nicht. Vom Waldrand hat man auch einen netten Ausblick. _


Schade, dass der Schlechtebergturm anscheinend "privatisiert" wurde. Kommt man da gar nicht mehr hoch? (Hätte gedacht, dass die Gemeinde diesen mit öffentlichen Fördermitteln errichtet hätte und eigentlich ein INteresse daran haben sollte zwecks Tourismus... 



Th. schrieb:


> Freizeitpark Fugau


 Upps, später dann ein bebauter Zipfel mit Bahnanschluss...?  Aber bis dahin wird noch einiges Wasser die Spree hinabfließen...

Ein schöner Bericht aus der wilden Oberlausitz!


----------



## AlterSachse (20. Juli 2014)

*Trail Tour im Lausitzer Gebirge*
Vielen Dank erst mal an @Rockhopser für diese SUPER TOLLE TOUR

Obwohl das ja auch mein Revier ist wurde ich mit vielen kleinen Nettigkeiten überrascht und hab so viel neues kennen gelernt das man davon noch eine ganze Zeit zehren kann. Dazu kamen die vielen ausführlichen Erklärungen zu allen möglichen Erhebungen und alten Bauwerken aus längst vergangener Zeit die unser Guide drauf hatte.
Wie gesagt danke für die tolle Tour.



So nun einige kleine Daten zur Tour, weil die „Alten Säcke“ mit angekündigten 56km nicht ganz zufrieden waren ging es ab Zittau los ganz locker am OSee oben vorbei Richtung Olbersdorfer Bad. Weiter dann zur Teufelsmühle zum Treffpunkt Bahnhof Oybin. 



Und zur verabredeten Zeit (8:15) tauchte auch der Guide auf. Und dann gings auch gleich los mit dem gehassten Thomasweg zum Stern hinauf, dann einige Nettigkeiten vom Malevil Trail 



zum Hochwaldanstieg. Aber die Aussicht von der Terrasse Hochwaldbaude haben für alles entschädigt.
Netter Downhill vom Hochwald hinunter immer Richtung Marenice. Nun folgten einige Wiesen und Waldtrails in Richtung Kreutzturm.



Blick von Knespels Tor am Trávnický vrch (Glaserter Berg)



Dann ging es zur Schiller Aussicht



und weiter einen hübschen Trail, hier das bergauf Stück. 



hinunter zur alten Gaststätte Schweitzer Haus.



Weiter ging es zum Felsentheater.



Und dann nach Cvikov wo @firlie seinen Wasservorrat ergänzen konnte weil ein Vitschi Laden auch am Sonntag geöffnet hatte.
Was dann für eine Trailrunde rund um Cvikov gefahren wurde kann man nicht beschreiben das muss man erlebt haben, leider gibt’s davon auch keine Fotos weil anhalten hier einfach nicht angebracht ist. Nur der Guide war etwas schneller und machte ein paar Schnappschüsse.






Und auf dem klasse Trail gab es auch noch allerhand zu entdecken.



Jungfernstein (Panenská skála)



Blick vom Rodowitzer Turm (Radvánecká věž)
Wieder in Cvikov angekommen ging es hinüber zu den zwei Speicherbecken Horni & Dolni Rybnik  und dann über sogenanntes „welliges Terrain“ hinüber zum Malevil Golfplatz, dort wurden wir dann im Restaurant „Ceska Hospoda“ mit Nahrung versorgt so das die nächsten „welligen“ Kilometer noch absolviert werden konnten. 



Im Ort gibt’s dann auch noch eine Quelle wo nochmals die Wasservorräte ergänzt wurden so das der Aufstieg zu Forsthaus Nr.6 in Angriff genommen werden konnte. Aber nicht etwa auf direktem Wege sonder wieder über nette zugewachsene Trails. 
Zum Schluss über den E3 zum Kammloch. Jetzt kam endlich wieder Terrain was ich kannte. Brandhöhe, 



Scharfenstein und Downhill 



zum Brandsteinweg. Dort noch etwas entlang gerollt bis es noch einen Trail zur Rollerstrecke hinunter ging und dann noch etwas Wurzel gefahre bevor uns der Wald an der Sporthalle ausspuckte. 
Dort war dann die Tour „Leider“ oder „Gott sei Dank“ am Ende, jedenfalls war ich platt. Dass „welliges Terrain“ hat doch an den alten Knochen geschlaucht. Nach Zittau zurück hatte ich mir dann auch schon eine etwas einfache Strecke ausgesucht, Teufelsmühle, Wasserhaus und Mittelweg und quer durch die Stadt zum Ausgangspunkt.
Daten zum Schluss waren 79km bei einem Durchschnitt von 7,7km/h. Reisezeit 10:16 in Fahrt 6:43. Höhenmeter auf 2295 ausgewertet mit QLGT.
Ach ja Nachfrage nach Track zwecklos, wer die Tour fahren möchte wende sich doch bitte an @Rockhopser der führt Euch bestimmt gerne durch das schöne Lausitzer Gebirge.
*Also nochmals Danke an den Guide.*

PS: mehr Bilder gibt es hier, es sind einfach zu viele zum Online stellen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69600
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69642
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67757


----------



## CC. (20. Juli 2014)

Ahhhh! Wie toll ist das denn!?!
Und um es mal mit einer Bildüberschrift vom Alten Sachsen zu sagen: 
"*rockhopser country - da wo die fetten trails sind !!!*"

Und ein Bild von den vielen Vorenthaltenen muß ich hier noch mit einfügen (Danke für die zusätzlichen Links!)





Jetzt sind meine beiden Monitore vollgesabbert 

Eine schöne Tour habt Ihr da gemacht. Danke für den Bericht und ide tollen Fotos!
CC.


----------



## AlterSachse (20. Juli 2014)

sind einfach zu viele Bilder um sie alle unterzubringen. Hauptsache Du bekommst den Bildschirm wieder sauber.


----------



## Rockhopser (20. Juli 2014)

Eine Woche auf nen Bericht warten is mir noch nie länger vorgekommen ^^
Danke Jörg für die Arbeit, die du wieder dafür investiert hast.

Hat auch Spaß gemacht mit euch!
*Und Alter hin oder her: eure Augen haben beim Anblick der vielen Trails gestrahlt wie Kinderaugen* 

Hier habt ihr übrigens noch nen Eindruck, was wir auf dem Rückweg zeitbedingt auslassen mussten. Wär zwar nur ca. 1km/30hm mehr gewesen, aber aufgrund des zerklüfteten Geländes hätte es doch zu lange gedauert... nächstes Mal!

In Sachen Höhenmeter muss ich dir/euch aber einen Dämpfer verpassen: meine Baro-Aufzeichnung von/bis Oybin ergab 1600hm und die war recht genau an dem Tag... d.h. ihr müsstet mit Hin-/Rückweg Zittau ca. 200hm mehr haben.
Hast du auch barometrisch gemessen @AlterSachse ?

Als besondere Leistung des Tages muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich es geschafft habe, die beiden von einem großen Glas Kofola (tschech. Cola) zu überzeugen, statt des sonst üblichen Radlers. *Zitat firlie: "Ich brauch jetzt Zucker"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (20. Juli 2014)

@Rockhopser Höhenmeter ist immer so ne Sache.
Barometrisch gemessen NEIN, Auswertung nur über GPS
QLGT zeigt 2295
QV7 zeigt mit Dämpfung 5m 1516
mein Dakota zeigte glaub 17.. noch was
Aber Du als Auskenner weißt doch das es mehrere Berechnungsmöglichkeiten gibt (Douglas Peuker)
Auf meiner Webseit verwende ich auch nur eine einfache Addition, mittels PHP, der Höhenmeter.
Guß


----------



## sbradl (20. Juli 2014)

Schöne Tour! Ich muss mir die tschechische Seite definitiv mal genauer angucken.

@firlie: Wie hat denn die Kofola gemundet? Uns wurde die am Singltrek mal "angedreht"... Ich fands gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nach einigen Schlücken ganz ok. 

Bezüglich Hm: GPS ist da glaube sehr ungenau. Ich importiert meine Tracks in Googleearth das hat ja Zugriff auf die Höhendaten aus dem Kartenmaterial.


----------



## Rockhopser (20. Juli 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Barometrisch gemessen NEIN, Auswertung nur über GPS
> (...)
> Aber Du als Auskenner weißt doch das es mehrere Berechnungsmöglichkeiten gibt (Douglas Peuker)





sbradl schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich importiert meine Tracks in Googleearth das hat ja Zugriff auf die Höhendaten aus dem Kartenmaterial.



Ja ich weiß, das Thema Höhenmeter ist schon zu Genüge breit getreten worden, mit dem Ergebnis, dass man die genauen Hm sowieso nicht rausbekommt  Aber auf +/-100hm sollte die Angabe dann doch schon stimmen, v.a. im Sinne der Tourplanung.

_*Höhenmeterdiskussion ein*_
Deswegen nur so viel:
Google Earth verwendet soweit ich weiß nur ein digitales Höhenmodell aus SRTM-Daten. Damit wirds bei der Auswertung i.d.R. zwar schon genauer als mit reinen GPS-Messwerten, ist aber immernoch verbesserungswürdig.
Als Bsp. auf unserer Tour kann der Hochwald dienen:

real 749m
barometrisch 747m
Google Earth 733m (das aber an der falschen Stelle, dort wo wir standen sinds bei GE sogar nur 715m!)
per GPS-Messung wird man hier im besten Fall um die 10m Abweichung haben (also sogar besser als SRTM!)
Barometrisch messen bleibt also auf absehbare Zeit das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Höhenmeter (noch so eine oft gewonnene Erkenntnis ^^).

@AlterSachse : die beste Berechnungsmethode bringt nix, wenn man mit falschen Werten rechnet 
_*Höhenmeterdiskussion aus
*_
@sbradl :
Gegen Kofola ist doch absolut nix einzuwenden, schmeckt schon etwas anders, ja, aber trotzdem lecker.
Ich sag ja immer Lebkuchenlimo dazu ^^
Ist sogar gesünder als Cola!


----------



## sbradl (20. Juli 2014)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Als Bsp. auf unserer Tour kann der Hochwald dienen:
> 
> real 749m
> barometrisch 747m
> ...


Das kann ich als Ausrede nehmen wenn mir das Verhältnis zwischen den Höhenmetern laut Googleearth und meiner Erschöpfung nicht gefällt 



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Barometrisch messen bleibt also auf absehbare Zeit das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Höhenmeter (noch so eine oft gewonnene Erkenntnis ^^).



Wie ungenau wird es denn bei wechselndem Wetter?



Rockhopser schrieb:


> @sbradl :
> Gegen Kofola ist doch absolut nix einzuwenden, schmeckt schon etwas anders, ja, aber trotzdem lecker.
> Ich sag ja immer Lebkuchenlimo dazu ^^
> Ist sogar gesünder als Cola!



Uns kam es bisschen so vor als wäre da Kräuterschnaps drin


----------



## Rockhopser (21. Juli 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Wie ungenau wird es denn bei wechselndem Wetter?



Da fehlen mir leider noch etwas die Erfahrungswerte, da ich das Gerät erst seit letztem Herbst habe und stark wechselnde Bedingungen noch nicht so oft hatte. Generell muss ich aber sagen, dass ich mir die Wetterauswirkungen schlimmer vorgestellt habe.

Unsere Tour oben kann aber auch hier wieder als Bsp. herhalten: anfangs war bestes Wetter und kaum eine Wolke am Himmel, gegen Ende hatte es sich dann zugezogen und sogar kurz geregnet (s. Bilder).
Bin die Tour grad mal stichprobenartig durchgegangen:

Der identische Start-/Zielpunkt lag am Ende 10hm auseinander.
Die größte Abweichung zum Realwert während der Tour waren 15hm.
Erst im letzten Tour-Drittel waren die Abweichungen stets >=10hm, vorher immer einstellig.
Die Aufzeichnung erstreckte sich bei mir über 8,5h.
Im letzten Drittel waren wir also (durch die Wetteränderung) mit normaler bis idealer GPS-Genauigkeit unterwegs, vorher deutlich besser.
Zum Schluss noch eine *Faustregel: 1hPa Druckänderung = 8m Höhenänderung*.
Guckt man sich nach der Tour die Luftdruckmesswerte der Region an, kann man so abschätzen, ob man nochmal glätten sollte... 



sbradl schrieb:


> Uns kam es bisschen so vor als wäre da Kräuterschnaps drin


Stimmt, vom Geruch her hatte ich das auch so empfunden


----------



## leler (21. Juli 2014)

Lecker! 
Das weiß man gar nicht, wovon einem mehr das Wasser im Gaumen zusammenläuft, von den Trails oder den kostlichen Palatschinken/Eierkuchen!
Aber Vorsicht vor der hiesigen Ko(f)la. Bei mehr als 1l/1000hm ist die Kalorienbilanz vermutlich positiv


----------



## sbradl (21. Juli 2014)

Hab heute festgestellt, dass mein Smartphone auch ein Barometer hat. Da muss ich wohl am Wochenende in Zittau mal "meine Standardtour" fahren und gucken was da für Höhenmeter raus kommen.



leler schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht vor der hiesigen Ko(f)la. Bei mehr als 1l/1000hm ist die Kalorienbilanz vermutlich positiv



Bei meinen zarten 56kg macht das nix


----------



## mathijsen (21. Juli 2014)

@AlterSachse Toller Bericht. Ist ja fast die Tour, die wir am Freitag unseres Zittau-Wochenendes gefahren sind. Könntet ihr mir die Stelle der ersten Video-Sequenz verraten. Bin ich da auch schon mal runter?


----------



## Falco (21. Juli 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir die Stelle der ersten Video-Sequenz verraten. Bin ich da auch schon mal runter?



Da schickt uns Conrad immer hoch, der wartet bestimmt darauf das dort mal jemand zum hoch springen ansetzt...

Zuletzt im Winter über den Eschengrundweg.


----------



## Rockhopser (21. Juli 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> (...) Ist ja fast die Tour, die wir am Freitag unseres Zittau-Wochenendes gefahren sind. Könntet ihr mir die Stelle der ersten Video-Sequenz verraten. Bin ich da auch schon mal runter?



Das ist sogar genau die Tour, nur dass diesmal die missglückten Erkundungsabschnitte gefehlt haben 
Und Anfang/Ende in Dtl. sind wir auch anders gefahren, da sich firlie vorher beschwert hatte, dass es zu kurz wär ^^

Die Stelle hat Falco ja schon richtig identifiziert: Hain, bei den Stufen am Eschengrundweg vorbei.

Mich würde noch interessieren, was @firlie kurz vor der Stelle im Video sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (22. Juli 2014)

@ Rockhopser

Der -firlie- sagt: "Mit so Kinderkram gebe ich mich nicht ab !"
Mal im Ernst, als ich davor stand, dachte ich, du wärest rechts und nicht wie im Vid zu sehen - links herunter gefahren.
Ob ich`s fahren würde? Wohl eher nicht, auch wenn ich´s jetzt kenne. Und mit meinem Hardtail gleich gar nicht. Mir tut heut noch der Ursch weh von dem vielen Gehopsel ...
Thema "Kofola"
Ich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt natürlich nen tüchtigen Hänger. Hatte um halbe fünfe früh mein Müsli und dann bis zum Restaurace nur ne Banana und 3 Müsliriegel. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren alle Speicher leer und da schmeckt alles, was süüüüß ist (die Palatschinken waren mein Essen !!!).
Aber so schlecht war das Gesöff nicht. Wie hier schon erwähnt, schmeckt´s bisschen nach Kräuterschnaps. Rockhopser sagte "Pfefferkuchencola" - aber ihn muss ich mal mit nach Pulsnitz nehmen, damit er weiß was Pfefferkuchen sind und wie die riechen/schmecken oder du kommst mal mit mit in meine "heiligen Hallen" - Conrad- und versuchst dich mal an Backwerk  .
So, ich stehe kurz vorm Urlaub, klinke mich hiermit aus (eventuelle Kurzkommentare nicht ausgeschlossen !)
Danke an @ AlterSachse für den Bericht.
Das Beste sind immer wieder die Vid-Schnipsel, da schmeiß ich mich fast weg.
Mein Gott ! Was man so von sich gibt, wie man fährt usw. Ist schon mal schön das vorgezeigt zu bekommen 
Hoffentlich nimmt mich Onkel CC. in Anbetracht meines Fahrstils mit auf den Trail  .

Was ist mit dem SVTF-Chef ?
@ tanztee
Deine Wenigkeit ist jetzt gefragt.
Zeit ist ja offensichtlich genug da -Touren tuste und neue Freds sind auch drin, also mache mal hinne, jetzt !!!!

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (22. Juli 2014)

Firlie... mit so flotten Sprüchen bist Du hier ein gern gesehener Gast 
Wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub und gute Fahrt! Der Chefe wird schon ein Auge auf uns haben ; )


----------



## tanztee (22. Juli 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Zeit ist ja offensichtlich genug da -Touren tuste und neue Freds sind auch drin, also mache mal hinne, jetzt !!!!
> 
> -firlie-



... komm ja schon   ... hier isser ... der Bericht zur Tour:

*Nationalparkbahn, Wolfsberg und Geisterradler * 

Nach Wochen der Radabstinenz hielten mich keine 10 Pferde mehr zu Hause ... die Hitze motivierte mich nur, bereits um 5 aufzustehen und via Bad Schandau die erste Nationalparkbahn des Tages zu besteigen. Diese fährt zunächst die "Tunnelstrecke" nach Sebnitz, zweisprachige Ansagen und eine komplett tschechische Zugbesatzung stimmen schon stilvoll auf das Zielgebiet ein.
In Sebnitz dann - ich gestehe - Herzklopfen ... der Zug fährt auf 600 m nagelneuen Schienen direkt nach Niedereinsiedel und so schließt sich eine seit 1945 (!) bestehende Lücke!
  

Es wird rumpeliger und schaukeliger; in Nixdorf ein kurzer Halt auf den Gegenzug und möglicher Anschluß nach zum Beispiel Zeidler:





Zehn nach Achte springe ich wortwörtlich auf einen kaum vorhandenen Bahnsteig und schaue erstmal ungläubig um mich. So einfach geht das jetzt und schon ist man mitten im bislang hintersten Winkel Böhmens:





Die Teerstraße mündet in einen steilen Waldweg, über offene Landschaften geht es Richtung Pirsken / Hrazeny:





Am Südhang folge ich einem weitgehend höhengleichen Wiesenweg. Der Blick schweift ins weite Land, der die Fernsicht trübende Dunst tut der Szenerie kaum Abbruch:





An der Ostflanke des Pirsken ein erster "Höhepunkt", leider ist im Gegenlicht nicht viel zu sehen.





Den eigentlichen Gipfel schenke ich mir heute und freue mich erstmal auf einen gepflegten Downhill nach Zeidler / Brtniky hinunter. Da bin ich ja schon mal des nächtens meinem Geleucht folgend dem Preußenlager entgegengestrebt, werden sich SVTF-Veteranen jetzt sicher erinnern.
Komisch nur, dass jetzt nach Verlassen des oberen Waldstücks plötzlich ein Weidezaundraht gespannt ist. Egal, Paarhufer sind nicht zu erspähen und auf gehts.

Bei Tag ist der Trail auch nicht zu verachten:





Das Tagesziel baut sich mittlerweile in imposanter Größe vor mir auf:





Dann bemerke ich, dass im Schatten chillende Großvieheinheiten heute das Trailgebiet bevölkern. Offensichtlich übt die Hitze einen beruhigenden Einfluß auf die Wiederkäuer aus, oder wie soll ich das Schild deuten, als ich endlich  - weglos quer über die Weide eiernd - den Bahnübergang finde und den Weidedraht wieder einhänge?





Zeidler verlassend, geht es ein kurzes Stück Straße und dann auf Wanderwegen schließlich stetig bergan. Kurz vor dem Gipfel, mittlerweile schiebe ich schon, fahre ich einen hangparallelen Weg entlang auf der Suche nach einer kartographischen Entität Böhmscher Prägung. Sagen wir mal so: die neue Khaatal-Karte hat wieder urst Arbeit gemacht, und da vermute ich mal einen "Kopierschutz" der speziellen Art ... egal, zumindest kann ich so die Abfahrt bergan schon mal erkunden, da ich letztlich auf den rot markierten Serpentinenweg treffe.

Der Turm hat offen, ich stapfe die Stufen hoch und schaue mich erstmal in Ruhe um. Fernsicht ist heute nicht das große Thema, aber der Pirsken grüßt von nahem:





Es wird Pizza a la Wolfsberg serviert:





Die typischen basaltischen "Zaunssäulen":






Den Turm könnt ihr Euch in @Th.  s Tourenbericht anschauen.
Ein Film, äh, Tourenfred-Zitat kann ich mir nicht verkneifen. Manche backen kleine Brötchen, andere ...





(Mein Sandwich-Bag ist aus Material hergestellt, was Familienvätern vom ökomäßig angehauchten Windelprovider des Vertrauens bekannt vorkommen könnte und fleißiges Treuepunktesammeln belohnt)

Jetzt heißt es Sattel runter - und unter Anteilnahme eines älteren Wanderpärchens ("Nicht die Ohren brechen") wird der Downhill in Angriff genommen. Das schwerste Stück ist auch gleich am Anfang, dann kann man es ganz geschmeidig angehen lassen - Hinterrad versetzen muss nicht sein (aber kann  ).

Hier wird es schon weniger holperig:





Kurzer Halt am Veronikabrunnen:





Mein nächste Ziel ist der geologische Garten von Kögler in Gärten / Zahrady. Wie ich so rolle, fällt mein Blick auf den ETA-Hebel ...  wieder mal ein DH mit 3 cm Restfederweg gefahren 
Obwohl - so blöd war das auch wieder nicht, es fördert die Fahrtechnik und das Bike fühlte sich kontrollierbarer an 
Egal, schon biege ich auf einen kleinen Anliegerweg ein, da ist auch schon das ehemalige Wohnhaus Köglers, dem Schöpfer des ersten Naturlehrpfades Tschechiens.
Jedoch ... MÖÖÖP!





Wenigstens erfreue ich mich an einem gepflegten Arboretum, und einem Foto vom Modell der Landschaft, welches Kögler aus authentischen Steinen aufbaute.





Auch ein Foto wert - original tschechische Bahnübergänge 





Weiter geht die Tour nach Schnauhübel / Snezna, ein Ort, welcher unter anderem durch seine gut erhaltenen Umgebindehäuser im Wanderführer Erwähnung findet. Ein Blick zurück zum Wolfsberg:





Ich folge lose Köglers Naturpfad und gelange über die ehemalige Burg Schönbuch nach Schönbüchel, was mal ein prosperierender Ort der Textilfabrikation war. Zuerst lockt jedoch die Erfrischung ...





... bevor ich dann wieder Sinn für kulturelle Inhalte habe, hier eine ehemalige Fabrikantenvilla.





Das sind schon Kontraste, wenn man stundenlang durch nahezu entleerte Landschaften pedaliert und dann inmitten dörflicher Umgebung die Zeugen der einstigen Industrietätigkeit bestaunt.

Doch dann verlangt eine hundsgemein steile Straße meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit, hoffentlich halten die versprochenen Aussichten in Steinhübel / Kamenna Horka auch, was sie versprechen. Na, da wollen wir mal nicht meckern:





_... Fortsetzung folgt ... _


----------



## tanztee (23. Juli 2014)

... Fortsetzung von
*Nationalparkbahn, Wolfsberg und Geisterradler #2*

Der Plan war nun, über "Peschkens Räumicht" und dann nördlich des Maschkenberges / Maskuv vrch auf diversen Forstwegen so nahe wie möglich an die Cyklotrasa 3076 zu gelangen, welche mich dann zur Balzhütte / Na Tokay führen sollte.

Zunächst lief alles nach Plan, und ich gelange zu einer weiteren Station des Naturpfades, welche als "Böse Pfützen Räumicht" bezeichnet wird. Deutlich ist hier zu sehen, dass Bücher ja eigentlich alle aus Holz gefertigt werden:





Ich folge einem harmlos aussehenden Forstweg und erhasche noch einen Blick auf ... äh ... bewaldete Bergrücken:





Tja, leider hört der Weg plötzlich auf (da irrt die Karte auf cykloserver.cz, welche mir hier mangels OSM-Abdeckung zur Planung diente) und ich kämpfe mich durch steil eingeschnittene Flußtäler wieder in die Zivilisation zurück.

War es die Wegsuche oder nagt die Sonne an mir? Jedenfalls schaffe ich es irgendwie versehentlich Überbelichtung einzustellen, was sich zusammen mit HDR-Modus _und _Selbstauslöser _und _bewegendem Radfahrer nicht ganz verträgt. Hier taucht der erste Geisterradler schemenhaft auf:





Die Cyklotrasa 3076 erweist sich als überdimensionierter "Roller Coaster" - es geht eigentlich permanent hoch und runter. Ja, das gehört zu einer amtlichen Biketour dazu: der Verfahrer und die Durststrecke. Schön auch, dass gefühlt ein dicker Sonnenstrahl mir genau auf den Nüschel beamt, wärend ich mich mit schwindenden Kräften der Labung in der Balzhütte entgegenkämpfe.

Damit hätte ich mich auch Shutteln lassen können:





Kein Witz, da steht echt ein Schild und bietet diesen Service an. Egal, jetzt gibt es eine Stärkung und das Innere der Hütte verströmt noch original k.u.k. Charme der Donaumonarchie (kein Wunder bei Baujahr 1905). Aber selbst im Schatten ist es nicht wirklich kühl, so dass ich nach kurzer Erfrischung am Wasserhahn hinter der vorderen Blockhütte wieder das Pedalierbein schwinge.

Dann geht es über die Cyklotrasa 3076 weiter nach Dittersbach / Jetrichovice. Wieder so ein Geisterradler:





Erfreulicherweise ist der Weg wieder instandgesetzt, SVTF-Kenner erinnern sich sicherlich daran:





In Jetrichovice hat sogar eine Nationalparkinformation offen, wo ich ein traditionelles regionales Produkt erwerbe - dazu am Ende mehr. Weiter geht es nun zur Grundmühle / Dolsky Mlyn, wo sich heuer ungewöhnlich viele Spaziergänger aufhalten. Darum wohl:





Wohlgemerkt, wir befinden uns mitten im Nationalpark, auch einige Kfz parken wild in der Gegend.
Nunmehr folgt die dritte Zutat jeder ordentlichen Tour: der _Falschrum - Trail_. Da kann man planen wie man will, einen Trail fährt (oder schiebt) man einfach falschrum. So wie diesen wunderbar genialen und sogar "hochoffiziellen" DH (offizielle Cyklotrasa!):





Leider folgen jetzt längere Stücken Landstraße, über Ruzova und Janov geht es noch einem letzten Trail entgegen. Inzwischen ist es schon deutlich nach Mittag und das Wasser kocht mir im A ...

In Janov rückt der Wald wieder näher.
Ooops, nicht alle Latten im Schrank, äh, Tassen am Zaun?





Der nun folgende Trail muss leider hochgeheim bleiben, aus ... Gründen. Soviel sei verraten: zweimal musste ich absteigen und nur eine Spitzkehre ging heute mit Hinterrad versetzen - trotzdem eine ganz spaßige Angelegenheit.

Weiter unten auf dem (legalen) Schlußtrail kurz vor Herrnskretschen / Hrensko:





Jetzt lüfte ich auch das Geheimnis des regionalen Traditionsproduktes: Das legendäre _Fischmesser_ aus Nixdorf / Mikulasovice, was früher ob seiner Messer- und Stahlwarenproduktion auch das "Böhmische Solingen" genannt wurde.
Die Klinge ist knapp 5 cm lang, überraschend scharf und verschwindet im Zink-Fisch-Korpus. Kostet nicht einmal 3 Euronen 





Achtung - Schleichwerbung

*Fazit:*
Die Nationalparkbahn eröffnet völlig neue Rad- und Wandertouren in Gebiete, welche bislang nur umständlich oder kräftezehrend im Zuge längerer Touren erreichbar waren. Die Hitze (32 Grad an der Balzhütte - im Schatten) war schon belastend, mit 3 Liter Wasser + Reserve-Mineralgetränkportion war ich da schon am Start. Am Ende standen knapp 50 km auf dem GPS und irgendwas um die +/- 1000 Höhenmeter (mehr bergab als hoch, können auch mehr gewesen sein).

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (24. Juli 2014)

... vielen Dank für die "gefällt mirs" und "hilfreich" ... aber habt Ihr schon Nachrichten gesehen?





ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (25. Juli 2014)

*@ **tanztee** -Cheffchen !!!*

Hura, Hura - du fährst wieder !
Fein, toll und wunderbar, nur hast du dir für deinen Bericht so ziemlich die dämlichste Zeit auserkoren, die man sich denken kann !
Alle oder fast alle sind im Urlaub und auch ich habe mich schwer durchringen müssen, hier eine kleine Würdigung deiner schriftstellerischen und mit Bildern dekorierten Arbeit zu bringen .
Die Bilder sind diesmal ein ganz bisschen mau, so irgendwie blass...obwohl der Geisterfahrer kommt gut.
Aber warum experimentierst du mit deiner kleinen Kompakten herum, es gibt doch Automatik 
Einige wenige Stellen kenne ich und der "Wolfsberg" scheint ein magischer Angriffspunkt geworden zu sein. Auch du hast hochzu geschoben - willkommen im Club- und hast anschließend die Abfahrt Richtung Norden genommen !?
Khaatal  und Köglers Naturpfad, ja, das wollte ich in diesem Jahr alles erkunden. Aber jetzt geht's erst mal in die Ferien.
Ach, das feine Fischmesserchen..., wird´s für das Geld lange halten ????
Kann mich erinnern zu Erichs Zeiten auch so eines besessen zu haben. Es gab welche mit (künstlichem) Geweihgriff und solche mit Fischgriff .
Doch bevor der Nostalgiker in mir durchbricht ...
Bis demnächst!
Ride on Chef und alle anderen auch  !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (25. Juli 2014)

Da unterbricht der @firlie doch glatt seinen Urlaub, um einen Kommentar abzugeben  



firlie schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind diesmal ein ganz bisschen mau, so irgendwie blass...obwohl der Geisterfahrer kommt gut.
> Aber warum experimentierst du mit deiner kleinen Kompakten herum, es gibt doch Automatik



Da dachte sich der tanztee, dass die Fotos etwas besser werden, wenn man mit verschiedenen händischen Einstellungen knipst ... gerade bei extremen Kontrasten hat sich der HDR-Modus eigentlich bewährt. Zu dumm nur, wenn man aus versehen die falschen manuellen Einstellungen vornimmt - da wäre Automatik tatsächlich besser gewesen 



firlie schrieb:


> Einige wenige Stellen kenne ich und der "Wolfsberg" scheint ein magischer Angriffspunkt geworden zu sein. Auch du hast hochzu geschoben - willkommen im Club- und hast anschließend die Abfahrt Richtung Norden genommen !?



Ich bin von Norden gekommen, jedoch kurz unterhalb des Gipfels um den halben Berg herum zum roten, südlichen Wanderweg gequert und diesen dann hoch geschoben. Runter bin ich dann eben diesen südlich gelegenen rot markierten Weg.

@Falco  und Consorten sind nördlich runter: Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland
wobei einer von der Truppe auch "meinen" Weg (den oberen schwierigen Teil) noch extra mitgenommen hat.
Etwas Überwindung kostet der allererste Anfang so aus der Kalten heraus gleich mal durch einen sehr verblockten Abschnitt durchzurollen, das würde ich so wie Falco auch mit S2 aufrufen, der Rest geht eigentlich wenn man an den gröbsten Brocken vorbeizielt. Die Kurven lassen sich alle mit guter Linienwahl durchfahren.

So, und nun kannst Du wieder in den Urlaubsmodus wechseln 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (25. Juli 2014)

Direkt aus der kalten auf den ersten Metern den Adrenalinspiegel hoch treiben, damit man auf der Abfahrt gut drauf ist


----------



## darkJST (8. August 2014)

Den Text zu den Bildern gab es schon weiter oben, dank zweimonatigem nichtzugriff auf meinen Rechner hat es etwas gedauert. Achtung Bilderflut!

Feucht war es am ersten Tag^^





Irgendwie habe ich diverse Bilder wo was fehlt, wie soll das erst mit dem 30er werden?





























































After the Schlammloch













A weng steil





Tzäss, und wir haben uns mit Muskelkraft hochgequält...













Noch ein paar mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (10. August 2014)

Hallo,
so für alle die ein wenig Urlaubsbericht lesen wollen hier mal meine drei Urlaubstage.
http://altersachse.de/12-fremde/fremde-08/erster-tag.php
http://altersachse.de/12-fremde/fremde-08/zweiter-tag.php
http://altersachse.de/12-fremde/fremde-08/dritter-tag.php
Da genug Arbeit in den Berichten steckt will ich hier nicht noch einmal alles aufschreiben.
Ich hoffe es gefällt trotz allem.
Gruß


----------



## tanztee (14. August 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so für alle die ein wenig Urlaubsbericht lesen wollen hier mal meine drei Urlaubstage.
> Gruß



Da hast Du ja auch drei feuchte Tage verbracht 
Eine Frage: ist der Zickzack-Weg runter gut fahrbar? Schien mir beim Hochlaufen vor einigen Jahren zumindest optisch recht tricky ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## AlterSachse (15. August 2014)

Na ja der erste Tag war recht feucht  die anderen gingen weil ich die Touren ein gekürzt hatte.
@tanztee für Dich müsste das ne Kleinigkeit sein. Ich hatte nur mit den Spitzkehren zu kämpfen da komm ich halt nicht rum.


----------



## tanztee (15. August 2014)

Die Singletreks an der Tafelfichte standen schon länger auf meiner "To Bike" - Liste (siehe auch Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland und hier beim Alten Sachsen).
So reifte der Plan, mit Rucksack und Ausrüstung für 3 Tage Draussensein eine Art Schleife zu drehen:

*Von Liberec zur Tafelfichte und zum Schwarzbrunnkamm*

Die Anfahrt gestaltete sich anspruchsvoll, da aufgrund von Brückenbauarbeiten und Schienenersatzverkehr Fahrpreis und Fahrzeit in die Höhe schnellten. An sich ist der sonst durchgehende Zug ganz clever, aber diesmal wollte das Isergebirge wohl testen, ob ich es wohl ernst meinte ...





In Liberec angekommen, muss ich mich erstmal auf die Suche nach Spriritus machen. Ein aufwändiges Unterfangen, aber davon später. Hier ein Blick auf das Rathaus:





Nachdem ich zwei Stunden nach dem Spiritus umhergeirrt war, geht es dann mittags endlich auf den Weg. Am Zoo vorbei wird es auch gleich richtig steil. Eine Quelle wäre da eine Erfrischung ... 





... aber Schilder und Ort sind wohl nur noch aus nostalgischen Gründen vorhanden. Den roten Wanderweg folgend, gelange ich an einer unübersichtlichen Kreuzung versehentlich zur Liberecka vysina / Liberecer Hochebene:





Ich belasse es beim Foto und fahre den Weg direkt wieder runter und weiter zu einem Rastplatz, wo sich auch eine sprudelnde Quelle findet:





Abkühlung habe ich nun nicht mehr nötig, da ich vor einem Schauer unter ein Dach flüchte. Dort betrachte ich erstmal in Ruhe das Resultat meiner Bemühungen, in Liberec Spiritus zu erwerben:





Nachdem ich sogar das tschechische Wort für Spiritus aus meinem Gehirnkasten gekramt hatte, erntete ich in sämtlichen Supermärkten und Drogerien nur verständnisloses Achselzucken. Mittlerweile hatte ich die Aussprache sogar soweit perfektioniert (Lih, gesprochen "Liech" mit stimmlos-betontem "ch" am Ende), dass ich in einer Apotheke (!) gefragt wurde, ob ich Spiritus meinte. Nur die Menge, die ich erwerben wollte, sorgte für verwunderte Gesichter, also einigten wir uns auf 200 ml. Diese mussten erst händisch abgefüllt werden und schlugen mit über 6 Euro zu Buche! Ja klar, wenn es sich um reinsten 60prozentigen handelt 

Okay, schnell eines UL-Tricks erinnert, Baby-Smoothie gekauft, geleert (prima Energiespender, übrigens) und ausgespült - deswegen die Suche nach dem Quell. Anschließend einen Trichter mcgyvert und schon war das teure Naß rucksacktauglich umgefüllt:





So, nun weiter mit Biken: hier zeigt mir das Isergebirge, was es sich unter einem amtlichen Trail vorstellt:





Weiter gehts auf dem grün markierten Wanderweg Richtung Rudolfov. Nach einigen Minuten einigermassen entspannt kurbeln geht es ab Mlynaruv kriz / Müllerkreuz noch über einen Berg, auf diesem ... äh ... markierten geologischen Aufschluß:





Schon wieder ein "Falschrumtrail", denke ich mir, aber nach Rudolfov runter wird es dann doch noch ganz nett:





Dort folge ich dem grünen Wanderweg zur  Bedrichov-Talsperre. 
Das sind die "anderen" Isergebirgs-Wege, welche sich kilometerlang durchs Gebirge ziehen:





Die Deichkrone und das andere Ufer der Talsperre sollen recht reizvoll sein, aber ich will ja zu den Singletreks.
An einer Wegkreuzung folge ich deshalb einem schmalen Trail direkt zum Olivetska Hora / Ölberg.





Das Isergebirge zeichnet sich bekanntermaßen durch ausgedehnte Moore und Sümpfe aus.
Tatsächlich:





Oben, wo man auf den blauen Wanderweg stößt, ist kaum Aussicht, aber ein Rasplatz lädt zur Pause.
Dann rolle ich einen an sich ebenen Forstweg hinab, welcher jedoch mit mächtigen Regenrinnen "gepimpt" ist. So gut es geht mit Sack und Pack, "surfe" ich durch die Rinnen, bis zur Bila Kuchyne / Weißen Küche.

Jetzt kommt die Gewissensfrage: entweder hochoffiziell den neuen Kammweg entlang über endlose Waldautobahnen ...





... oder diesen Hammertrail steil bergab. Okay, die Frage war eher rhetorisch:





Das Tal des Maly Sloupsky Potok / Weißen Stollenbaches geht der neue Wallfahrtsweg hinunter. Die Reiseliteratur berichtet von früheren Wallfahrern, welche die teuren Schuhe schonend, barfuß hinabliefen.
Im weiteren Verlauf des Trails wird es immer steiler und steiniger, so dass für mich auch schnell der Fußmodus erreicht ist:





Der Trail läßt einem keine Atempause, es wird kaum flacher und ich muss zwischendruch zum Hände entkrampfen und Bremsscheibe kühlen stoppen. Meine frisch gewartete Federgabel bekommt hier ordentlich zu tun. 
Insofern bin ich über diese Schlammlöcher auch gar nicht mal so böse:





Im unteren Teil zweigt ein Weg ab zu einer Holzbrücke, welche den schon akustisch vernommenen gurgelnden Bach fotogen präsentiert:





Am Ende des Trails kurz vor Hejnice / Haindorf stoppe ich und ziehe die Sattelstütze wieder raus. 

Das Fazit zu den über 400 Höhenmetern Downhill fällt zielgruppenspezifisch aus:
@ alle =! Falco: unfahrbar, steil bis zum Bremsen verglühen, so was fahren nur Verrückte 
@Falco Hammer! Pack dein RM aus und rock das Ding   Im mittleren Teil fast durchgehend S2, zwei Schlüsselstellen S3, würde ich schätzen 

Entspannt rolle ich nun in den bekannten Wallfahrtsort:





Mich locken jedoch vielmehr die weltliche Freuden im Cafe gleich neben der Kirche, wo eine ansehnliche Tortenauswahl zur Pause lädt. 
Dunkel baut sich wie eine Wand die Tafelfichte hinter dem Ort auf ... mein Ziel für den nächsten Tag. 
Weiter geht es Richtung Singletreks.





Da will ich morgen hoch? fragt eine Stimme in mir. Egal. jetzt heißt es erstmal Spaß haben und hier sind die schon legendären Trails erreicht:





Einen kurzen Schauer muss ich noch unter dem Dach eines Rastplatzes abwarten, dann geht es endlich los.





Der Trail fängt zunächst harmlos an, aber es geht in ständigem auf und ab stetig bergan. Einige Kurven sind tatsächlich kniffelig, wenn man das Tempo mitnehmen will  - ansonsten könnte hier auch ein Kind mit dem Roller lang:





Die bergwärts führenden Trails sind mit meinem Gepäck tüchtig schweißtreibend - damit man über die Hügel hinweg einen Rhytmus aufbauen kann, sollte eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit vorhanden sein. 

Macht aber trotzdem Spaß 





An der Hubertka-Hütte (oder Baude) ist erstmal eine große Kofola-Cola fällig. Hier treffen sich viele Singletrek-Trails und hier geht auch - wie ich im Nachhinein nun weiss - der einzige fahrbare Trail zur Tafelfichte auf tschechischer Seite hoch.





Beim Kofola-Schlürfen fällt mein Blick auf dieses Gefährt. Jedem sein Bergmobil, denke ich, zumindest _das_ Teil hier ist sicher nicht zum Posen vorm Bäcker da:





Nach einem kurzen Forstweg-Transfer geht es erneut in die Trails hinein und in endlosen Schleifen pushe und drücke ich mich über zahllose Hügelchen, welche hier sorgsam über jede Wurzel geformt sind. 
Mit fettem Grinsen auf dem Gesicht treffe ich auf dem Campingplatz am Singletrek-Centrum ein und gönne erstmal dem Bike und dann mir eine wohlverdiente Dusche.

Dann baue ich mein Tarp auf und koche mir eine Portion Nudeln, was dank des amtlich geprüften Alkohols zwar langsam, aber absolut rußfrei und gerucharm vonstatten geht 




Abends klingt der Tag bei einem kühlen Blonden vorm Singletrek-Multifunktionsgebäude aus 
Während überall Lagerfeuer flackern, krieche ich dann doch beizeiten nach 38 km und 1700 Höhenmetern untern Schlafsack und horche an der Isomatte 

-- Fortsetzung folgt! --

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## darkJST (15. August 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> @ alle =! Falco: unfahrbar, steil bis zum Bremsen verglühen, so was fahren nur Verrückte
> @Falco Hammer! Pack dein RM aus und rock das Ding   Im mittleren Teil fast durchgehend S2, zwei Schlüsselstellen S3, würde ich schätzen


Klingt nach 601 in klein, fein! Wenns mich arbeitstechnisch nicht ganz woanders hin verschlagen hätte wollte ich dieses Jahr da eigentlich auch bissle erkunden gehen, ein andermal vielleicht^^


----------



## sbradl (15. August 2014)

@darkJST an dem Bachbett, wo wir im Winter runter sind, hättest du auch deine Freude  Das ist der beste Trail den ich bisher kenne. Da komm ich gleich ins schwärmen und würde am liebsten gleich wieder hinfahren...  aber ich war ja am Sonntag erst

@tanztee ich bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (15. August 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> @tanztee ich bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.



Geht los!

*Tag #2 Von Liberec zur Tafelfichte und zum Schwarzbrunnkamm*

Während ich früh so laaaaaangsam in die Gänge komme, sind die Kiddies schon heftig am pushen und zerren, dank des zentral gelegenen Pumptracks:





Im Hintergrund lugt das Tagesziel hervor - die Tafelfichte / Smrk.
Hier ist das zentrale Service-Gebäude: Rezeption, Kneipe, Cafe, Werkstatt, Verkauf und Verleih sowie Duschen sind hier untergebracht.





Es ist auch ordentlich Betrieb, wie man hier sieht:





Über den leichten Trail vom Zeltplatz aus gelange ich zu sanft gewellten Serpentinen (Teil von Rapicky okruh), wo ich allmählich in großzügigen Schleifen an Höhe gewinne. Schon ist der geniale Trail zu Ende und bis zum Streituv Obrazek / Streitbild geht es bald stumpf die asphaltierte Straße hoch. Ich bin nicht der einzige keuchende Biker, da dort oben ein Trail abzweigt.

Die Natur lockert die langweilige Auffahrt etwas auf:





Die geplante Tour geht so nicht, da der blaue Wanderweg - zu Recht - für Radfahrer gesperrt ist.





Wie ich weiter oben erfahren muss, kann man einige Abschnitte selbst mit Tragen nur mühsamst bewältigen.
So entscheide ich mich spontan für den grün markierten Wanderweg, welcher sich in weitem Bogen von Norden her dicht an der polnischen Grenze entlang dem Gipfel nähert.

Trotz umfangreicher Aufforstungsmaßnahmen in den 90ern, Schatten spendende Bäume fehlen hier völlig. Im Schweiße meines Angesichts kurbel ich Höhenmeter um Höhenmeter dem Gipfel entgegen. Der besonnte Hang scheint ein Eldorado für allerelei beflügeltes Kleingetier zu sein, zumindest umflattern mich ganze Scharen von Schmetterlingen und diese Libelle:





Ein Zitronenfalter labt sich an der Acker-Kratzdistel und rüsselt sich den Nektar raus:





An einem Abzweig fehlen die Markierungen und ich folge weiter dem gut ausgebauten Forstweg. So gewinne ich noch einiges an Höhe, jedoch muss ich dann für weiteren Höhengewinn auf solche Wege ausweichen:





Teils fahrend, teils schiebend geht es bergan. Die Fernsichten sind heute nicht so toll, umso mehr die Details am oder besser im Weg:


Nachdem ich bis zum blauen Wanderweg und da zu einer Quelle vorgedrungen bin, trage ich nach einer Rast das Rad im steilen Gelände weiter durch niedrige Bäume, wo man ohne Rad schon kaum durchkriechen kann. Es ist zum Glück nur ein kurzes Stück, bis ich erneut markierungslos auf einen Weg linkshaltend abbiegen kann.





Der lässt sich sogar ganz passabel fahren, bis ich auf den grünen Wanderweg stosse und diesem auf das Gipfelplaetau folge. Der Trail ist sehr sumpfig und schmal, schieben heißt hier die Devise. So sehr ich mich bemühe - irgendwann sind die Turnschuhe naß, die ich zur Schonung der Achillesferse trage.

Jipiie, ich bin oben! Vor der Turmbesteigung frage ich noch andere Biker nach derem Weg, ein tschechischer Trupp ist über Polen von Harrachov kommend aufgefahren und berichten nur von einem kurzen schwierigen Stück vom "Zwillingsgipfel" Heufuder hinab. 
Dann erklimme ich diese Konstruktion:





Dort treffe ich meine Zeltnachbarn wieder, welche sich längere Zeit den grünen Wanderweg komplett hochgekämpft haben. So gesehen war mein Verfahrer gar nicht so schlecht, da ich noch mehr Forstwege mitgenommen habe. 

Cheeese:





Die Aussicht ist heute nicht so gut, dennoch knipse ich einige Male in die Runde. 
Blick in Richtung Nove Mesto pod Smrkem:





Dann geht es zuerst südlich durch Schotter rutschend runter. Leider ist der geradeaus führende blaue Wanderweg tabu, auch wenn anfänglich flache "Norhtshore"-Treppen ungemein verlockend aussehen. Jedoch hätte auf der dann folgenden sog. Himmelsleiter wohl nur ein Harald Philipp Spaß, wie ich später von unten sehen kann.

Jetzt wäre es eigentlich ein leichtes, den gepunkteten Weg (geeignet für MTB) folgend abzufahren, und nur die Wasserrinnen aktiv zu surfen, ansonsten das Bike einfach rollen zu lassen.
Jaaa, da gelingt mir dann doch eine "Abkürzung", ein anfangs verheißungsvoll anfangender Trail führt alsbald über unzählige Gabionen:





Nach ausgiebiger "Runter-und-rauf-aufs-Rad" - Gymnastik rolle ich dann gemütlich eine sanft ansteigende Asphaltstraße gen Süden. Über diverse Forstwege geht es über die Hochebenen. 

Ein Blick zurück zur Tafelfichte:





Rückblende: Zum ersten Mal war ich Ende der 80er, später Anfang der 09er hier zu Fuß unterwegs - Stichwort Misthaus / Gustav Ginzel. Da sah es noch aus wie man es sich in Kanada vorstellt, zumindest waren in den Hochflächen praktisch keine Bäume vorhanden. Nunmehr hat sich doch ein kräftiger Baumbestand entwickelt, offensichtlich ist der Schadstoffeintrag erheblich gesunken. Weiter auf dem Rad ...





So kurbel ich locker dem Wittichhaus / Smedava entgegen, wo ich wieder meine Zeltnachbarn beim Bier (!) treffe. Als Sachse fröne ich natürlich Kaffee und Kuchen 





Solcherart gestärkt, lege ich in Anbetracht der fortgeschrittenen Zeit den Turbo ein und sause geschwind die Straße zur Talsperre Sous hinab. 
Kurzer Fotohalt:





Fast am Schluß des Tages folgt noch ein spezielles Trail-Schmankerl, immer entlang der Schwarzen Desna. 
Harmlos geht es oben los:





Es wird zwischendurch etwas heftiger, da muss ich mir heute nichts mehr beweisen und setze öfter den Fuß raus.





Jaaa, so ein idyllisches Tal will man gar nicht runterhacken, da zücke ich gerne die Kamera:





Nun wird es aber arg huppelig, das muss heute auch nicht mehr sein.





Lohnt sich alles trotzdem:





Ich muss den "Neidfaktor" noch etwas erhöhen 


So reichlich 300 Höhenmeter weiter unten können meine Unterarme erstmal aufatmen, das rockt hier alles ganz gewaltig  Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, auf einer Tour Muskelkater am _Bremsfingermuskel_ gehabt zu haben 

Eine Tankstelle, die ich zwecks Wasser und Nahrungssuche frequentiere, schafft es tatsächlich, mein Brennstoffproblem zu lösen, in einem Reinigungsmittel versteckt sich der Sprit  





Um die 3 Euro fürn Liter, das geht voll in Ordnung 

Vorwiegend auf Nebenstraßen geht es - unverirrbar - einem möglichen Nachtlager auf dem Schwarzbrunnkamm entgegen.





Auch für Pufferknutscher (AKA Eisenbahnfans) habe ich ein Herz 





Wie ich so durch den Ort rolle, fällt mein Blick auf ein einladendes Bad. Warum nicht? denke ich mir, drehe um und aale mich alsbald im kühlen Naß ... 




Da ein Bach durch das Becken fließt, schätze ich die Temperatur mal so auf 1 cm ... 

Alt und Jung sitzen am Kiosk am Biertisch und spielen ein Brettspiel, während ich mich anschließend über Pommes, gebackenen Käse und Pivo hermache. 

Dann geht es mit dem Rad weiter, wo es auch gleich nach ein paar Metern Hauptstraße ordentlich steil zum Kamm hochgeht. 
Da schwitze ich das Liberecer Helle grad wieder raus:





Oben suche ich nach einem lauschigen Plätzen für mein Tarp, jedoch haben sich auf allen lukrativen Lokalitäten die Wanderer just in Darmentleerung geübt. Egal, dann haue ich mich eben direkt vor die EU-geförderte Schutzhütte!





Langsam wird es abend, als ich noch eine Mini-Erkundungsrunde zu Fuß drehe. 





Dann richte ich mich in der Schutzhütte häuslich ein und entfache ein kleines Lagerfeuer.





Das sind nur zwei kleingemachte Äste aus dem Wald für ein kurzes Feuerchen, denn morgen ist Heimreise und ich will nicht zu spät aufbrechen.

-- Fortsetzung folgt --

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (16. August 2014)

Nach den beiden vorangegangenen Tagen war der Riemen irgendwie runter. Gestern waren es auch noch einmal 1500 Höhenmeter auf 42 km verteilt geworden.
Muskelkater im Unterarm, die Handschuhnähte drücken, die Moral im Eimer ... deshalb wird

*Tag #3 Von Liberec zur Tafelfichte und zum Schwarzbrunnkamm*

auch eher kurz ausfallen. Nachts hatte es angefangen zu regnen, so dass ich meinen romantischen Schlafplatz direkt auf der Wiese durch schmale Sitzplanken austauschen musste - da passte ich gerade so drauf.
Morgenimpression:





Meinen Spiritusbrenner konnte ich nun mit dem neu erworbenen Brennstoff befeuern. Der brannte wie Hölle  da scheint nicht nur Spiritus drin zu sein.

Zum Warmfahren ist heute nicht viel Gelegenheit, es geht nach einer kurzen Steigung gleich so los:





Bergauf sieht es auch interessant aus:





Ein etwas trüber morgendlicher Blick nach Norden vom Kamm aus:





Dann erreiche ich die Teufelsfelsen / Certovy skaly und kraxel ein wenig zwischen den Felsen umher. Das GPS verrät mir einige Namen: Teufelsköpfel (da hat man sogar etwas Aussicht), Hammer und Schwarzbrunnturm. Ich entdecke sogar Gipfelbücher und Ösen in den Wänden, es sind auch noch mehr Türme als im GPS vermerkt. Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Das könnte eventuell der Hammer sein:





Auf dem Schwarzbrunn / Cerna Studnice bin ich zu zeitig, der Turm hat noch zu und das Personal werkelt noch am Interieur herum.

Die Schwarzbrunnwarte:





Dem wieder erstandenen Arboretum statte ich auch einen schnellen Besuch ab, bevor ich hart am Gebäude vorbei den grün markierten Wanderweg anpeile.
Das wird der letzte DH und nach einem Wiesenweg wird es dann auch etwas ruppiger, dennoch bleibt der Trail flowig.





So um die 300 Höhenmeter (nur der Trail) später ist die eigentliche Tour vorbei. Gerade mal 12 km und rund 700 Höhenmetern bergab (hoch keine 500) müssen für heute genügen und ich suche mir in der Fußgängerzone ein Cafe mit regionalen Produkten. Dafür wird jetzt auch schon geworben, um sich von der globaleuropäischen Einheitskost abzuheben.

Das Rathaus im Stile des Funktionalismus aus den 30er Jahren:





Dann erwerbe ich einen Gegenstand, den ich im Isergebirge im Einsatz gesehe habe: der "Heidelbeer-Hand-Harvester" 





Mein alter Herr kennt das noch als Heidelbeerkamm, welcher dann später wegen Übernutzung der Bestände verboten wurde.

Am späten Vormittag fahre ich zum Bahnhof und zuerst nach Liberec, von wo aus ein Schnellzug über Ceska Lipa und Benesov nach Decin fährt. Fürs Rad ist gesorgt:





Die Zugfahrt ist echt retro: Es scheppert und ruckelt, ist laut und Klimaanlage gibt es auch nicht. Aber ich sitze in bequemen großzügigen Sitzen, lasse die Landschaft an mir vorüberziehen, nuckel an meiner Flasche Kofola und überschlage im Kopf, dass ich in CZ für eine deutlich längere Strecke nur die Hälfte des Hinfahrtpreises bezahlt habe.

Über Decin gelange ich dann wieder nach Hause und muss den Kulturschock im übervölkerten Elbtal erstmal verdauen 

*Fazit:*
Das Isergebirge hat viele Gesichter: abweisend zeigt es sich zunächst mit heftig steilen und verblockten Trails, doch wer sich nicht abschütteln lässt, entdeckt unvergleichliche Trailperlen und Naturschönheiten.
Die Singletreks wurden schon ausreichend besprochen, da muss man einfach gewesen sein.
Das Wetter war - zum Glück - durchwachsen, was fürs Biken gut, aber für die Fotos schlecht war. Deshalb musste ich einige Bilder nochmal kräftig durch GIMP würgen, um sie überhaupt vorzeigbar zu machen.

Der _neue Kammweg_ ist auch ständiger Begleiter, wer hätte das vor Jahren noch gedacht? Natürlich ist der Wegverlauf heute ein anderer, es ging eher um die Grundidee als um das Wiederaufleben des historischen Kammwegs. Zumal heute drei Trassen ausgewiesen sind: Ski, Rad und Wandern.
Der Verlauf ist online nicht wirklich nachzuvollziehen, nur vor Ort auf großen Tafeln (hier 1:1):





Zur Ausrüstung schreibe ich extra noch etwas bei Bedarf, der Rucksack wog abmarschbereit mit 2 l Wasser und Essen ca. 8,5 kg (aber ohne Spiritus). Da geht bestimmt noch was zu optimieren 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## sbradl (16. August 2014)

Super Bericht! Ich muss da definitiv auch mal ein bisschen zum Erkunden hinfahren. Aber die Trails sind teilweise körperlich wirklich anstrengend, da muss ich dir zustimmen. Wie macht sich der Trail King/Rubber Queen auf dem Sumpf/Moor-Boden? Ist der da schnell zugesetzt?


----------



## leler (16. August 2014)

Klasse Bericht!!!
Mit dem Schwarzbrunnkamm hatte ich auch schon mehrfach geliebäugelt, nachdem es oft in letzter Minute bis zum Bahnhof Tannwald ging. Apropos: Hoffe, dass die Zugverbindung Tanvald - Dresden auch nach dem nächsten Fahrplanwechsel noch fährt - siehe http://www.alles-lausitz.de/startseite/bautzen/8816219_Vogtlandbahn_faehrt_bald_in_Ostsachsen.html
Danke für den schönen Bericht!


----------



## tanztee (17. August 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Trail King/Rubber Queen auf dem Sumpf/Moor-Boden? Ist der da schnell zugesetzt?


Geht super! Das Profil ist offen genug, um sich nicht so schnell zuzusetzen. Finde den RQ/TK überhaupt nahezu unerreicht  allerdings nur BCC und *mit *Apex/Protection!
Eine günstig geschossene Race Version hatte es mir vorigen Herbst auf der 3tages-Tour seitlich gnadenlos aufgeschlitzt 

@leler Ein Lob vom 1000-Meilen-Meister 
*Zug:* Ich denke, die Verbindung an sich bleibt schon bestehen! Das Umsteigen in Zittau hat aber auch einen Vorteil: man kann preiswerter die Fahrkarte direkt im Trilex-Zug erwerben 

<Politik on:>
Da aber unser gelber Morlock die sog. Entflechtungsmittel freudig in die Straße pulvert, müssen die ÖV-Verbände das Finanzierungsloch irgendwem weiterreichen. Noch Fragen?
<Politik off>

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## sbradl (17. August 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> Geht super! Das Profil ist offen genug, um sich nicht so schnell zuzusetzen. Finde den RQ/TK überhaupt nahezu unerreicht  allerdings nur BCC und *mit *Apex/Protection!
> Eine günstig geschossene Race Version hatte es mir vorigen Herbst auf der 3tages-Tour seitlich gnadenlos aufgeschlitzt



Das Gewicht ist ja schon heftig... Ich hatte hinten den 2,2er aber der kam mir etwas zu dünn vor. Der 2,4er passt wahrscheinlich nicht in den Hinterbau. Daher fahr ich grad die beiden On One Reifen. Naja irgendwann bekomme ich noch einen TK nachgeliefert, wenn sich Conti bequemt auch mal ein paar Reifen an die kleinen Abnehmer zu verschicken... Dann teste ich den mal am Vorderrad


----------



## tanztee (17. August 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ja schon heftig... Ich hatte hinten den 2,2er aber der kam mir etwas zu dünn vor.



Um mal den Bezug zur Tour herzustellen: Ich hätte nicht mit weniger unterwegs sein wollen ... vorne 2.4 mit Apex + Protection und hinten passt leider nur ein 2.2 rein, mit Protection. Das gibt mir mitten im "Outback" schon ein gutes Gefühl. Vorne mit 1.5 bar ... Grip ohne Ende ... 

Auf den Singletrecks ist das fast schon übertrieben, da würde ein Larsen TT oder X-King völlig zulangen, vor allem bei Trockenheit.
Gewicht? Einfach nicht auf die Waage schauen  Im Gegensatz zu meiner (Ultra)Light-Ausrüstung hat am Bike Stabilität absoluten Vorrang 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (18. August 2014)

@ tanztee

Schon wieder so ein Survival Trip und irgendwie kannst du immer noch einen draufpacken .
Von der Landschaft und den gemachten Bildern bin ich -keine Frage- total hin und weg. Dass du da zum knipsen so ne Menge Zeit findest ?!
Hatte das für meine Flachlandtour mit dem RRR auch geplant, aber nur zum Teil realisieren können.
Eigentlich ist dieses von dir befahrene Gebiet  AlterSachse - Territorium und ich wundere mich ganz arg, warum er noch kein Statement abgegeben hat.
Das Thema Rucksack als Reiseutensilienbehältnis habe ich im letzten halben Jahr in allen erdenklichen Varianten (für mich) durchgekaut. Mein Säckchen wog nur 4,8 kg und ich hatte es schon im Fotofred gesagt, das kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch das falsche Material. Wenn ich mir dann dein sperriges Ding anschaue ...oooh Gott !!!
Warum hast du das Teil vor dem Single Track nicht irgendwo abgegeben, das war doch dann nur ein drittel vom Spaß ...?!

Feiner Bericht wieder 
Grüße von dem nun wieder arbeiten müssenden
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (19. August 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> @ tanztee
> 
> Schon wieder so ein Survival Trip und irgendwie kannst du immer noch einen draufpacken .
> [...]
> Dass du da zum knipsen so ne Menge Zeit findest ?!


Hallo firlie 
Der Trip war gar nicht so survivalmäßig, aber mit meinem Zeugs bin ich eben flexibel in der Wahl meines Übernachtungsortes 
Zeit zum knipsen ...  die Knipse ist in der Hosentasche drin, also schnell gezückt und ich knalle ja nicht durch die Gegend, sondern will ja Schauen und Erkunden ... part of the game, sozusagen 

Okay, auf meinen Hometrails habe ich meist weder Foto und selten GPS mit, da fahre ich einfach nur mal, ist auch schön.

Jetzt warte ich auf Deinen Flachlandschmalreifenbericht, erzähl mal 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Obotrit (22. August 2014)

@tanztee: Vielen Dank für das Foto zur Radaufhängung im Zug. Das Problem hatte ich selbst im Zug von Decin nach Krasna Lipa. Auf tschechsich wollte mir der Schaffner das dann erklären. Er ließ es dann sein.
P.S. Tickets für die Deutsch-Tschech.-Bahnen immer im Zug kaufen, das kommt immer billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (27. August 2014)

Bevor hier wieder Riesentouren veröffentlicht werden, von mir mal ein kurzer Vormittagsausflug vom letzten Sonnabend.
Freigabe hatte ich bis 11 und ab Mittag sollte es ohnehin regnen - als früh fix mit der S-Bahn bis Meißen Triebischtal, den Lerchahang hochgequält ("...bin ich noch müde...!") und schnell rüber in den Katharinenhof-Park. Dort gibt es (oder gab es?) in letzter Zeit, sagen wir mal "Unklarheiten". Für mich gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Kungelei oder totale Unfähigkeit. Bis dato dachte ich, sowas gibt es nur in Dresden.
Darum geht es.

Momentan ist die Aussicht wieder erreichbar und auch freigeschnitten




Wirklich ein hübscher Fleck, trotz des desolaten Zustandes kann man erahnen, was das da mal hergemacht hat. Der Blick reicht bis in die Sächsische Schweiz (sofern gute Sicht wäre)




Mein Rückweg nach Hause führte mich am Schloss Siebeneichen vorbei, durch die Bockwener Telle zum Grünstrich-Wanderweg zur Rehbockschänke. Dieser wurde scheinbar in den letzten Jahren neu trassiert und markiert, war vor 4-5 Jahren abgesperrt, umgeackert, im Prinzip nicht da...Schön, kommt man jetzt direkt an die Abfahrt zur Rehbockschänke (gehört wohl zu Falcos Standartstrecke in den Linkselbischen Tälern). Für mich gerade noch so mit Freude fahrbar.




Das Rehbocktal hoch ("...strengt das an! Ich sollte vielleicht doch mal das eine oder andere Kilo..."), zum Totenhäuschen rüber und den Elbleitenweg nach Scharfenberg. Da die Zeit etwas drängte die Straße direkt nach Naustadt, wo ich eine Wissenslücke beseitigten konnte




???




Aha.

Weiter durch den Eichhörnchengrund, welcher - wenn auch nur selten direkt auf dem Weg - deutliche Spuren des Starkregens im Frühjahr aufweist




Ich schwenkte noch mal nach rechts aufwärts die recht neu asphaltierte, bis zu 17% steile Fahrradstraße nach Weißtropp ("...oder ist's die Sauferei, welche mich so schlapp macht...?")




Das Experiment Tännichtgrund gab ich mir nicht - der Kleditschgrund ist auch ganz hübsch.
Auf dem abschließenden Elbradweg musste ich mich noch mal kräftig sputen, um den 11 Uhr Termin zu halten und außerdem kann man beim überholen immer mal die E-Bikes betrachten - sind ja ganz paar schnucklige Modelle im Angebot - vielleicht wäre ja sowas eine Kompensation meiner mangelden Form...

(Ein paar Bilder mehr gibt es noch im entsprechenden Album.)


----------



## firlie (29. August 2014)

@ Th.


> *Bevor hier wieder Riesentouren veröffentlicht werden*


Ein Hoch auf die kleinen Touren  ....



> *("...bin ich noch müde...!")*



ein weiteres Hoch auf das warme Bettchen    ....



> *("...oder ist's die Sauferei, welche mich so schlapp macht...?")*


und ein letztes Hoch auf die Sauferei   !!!

Ach und ich kann dich trösten ! So ergiebig war das Jahr auch bei mir nicht und ich plage mich bekanntlich mit ähnlichen Problemen herum ...



firlie schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand aufbauen, gibt´s Rezepte wie ich meinen angefressenen fetten Bauch super schnell wieder los werde ???
> *!!! HELP !!!*



Vielleicht wird's ja im letzten Viertel des Jahres und wenns weiter so regnet, dann gibt's jede Menge Schnee!
Dann komm ich mal mit den Bretteln bei dir vorbei und dann gründen wir nen "*e.V. für die Probleme älterer Herren"*...oder so !

Grüße vom verständnisvollen 
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (29. August 2014)

Hach, das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen...
Danke für die mitfühlenden Worte.


----------



## tanztee (30. August 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> und dann gründen wir nen "*e.V. für die Probleme älterer Herren"*...oder so !


... gibts dann Rabatt auf den Rollator, wenn wir den im Verein gemeinsam bestellen 
Oder kämpft hier @firlie um den Tiefstapler-Weltmeistertitel 

@Th. Kurze Touren - immer willkommen! Denn an und für sich hätten wir ja nach @leler s 1000-Meilen-race hier dicht machen können 

Jedoch die kurzen Touren mit heimatkundlichem Gehalt (Prädikat "Pädagogisch besonders Wertvoll"!!) sind ja der eigentliche Sinngehalt des SVTF 

So, genug  , jetzt alle die Tränen abtupfen und rauf aufs Rad 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## AlterSachse (7. September 2014)

*Hochwald Extrem*
hab festgestellt das meine Tour Hochwald-Extrem keinen richtigen GPS Track hatte, deshalb hab ich mich am SA mal in die Spur gemacht.
Wie auf der Seite beschrieben geht es hier hauptsächlich um die Steigungen die sag ich mal bis S1 gehen.
Start am Grenzübergang in Zittau und vorbei am Dreiländerpunkt



geht es nach Hartau zum Grenzübergang.



Auf deutscher Seite weiter 



das Weissbachtal hinauf. Dann kommt der erste S1 Steinigter Weg



Dann eine Forstautobahn hinunter bevor der nächste Aufstieg zur Wiese des Sommerberges führt, dort schnell ein Blick auf das Tagesziel geworfen.



Nun hinüber zum Forsthaus und jetzt vernichten wir erst mal wieder alle Höhenmeter des Tages in dem wir wieder bis zum Wasserhaus hinunter düsen.



Jetzt geht es wieder alles hinauf zuerst den Liebigweg



und dann folgt gleich der Geldsteinweg S1 und für die AK50 manchmal nicht zu schaffen. 



Weiter zur Schutzhütte "Unter'm Scharfenstein" und dann hinauf zur Brandhöhe, der letzte steile Anstieg sag ich mal ist auch S1.



Aber jetzt gibts einen netten Trail



bevor der Hochwaldanstieg kommt.



Oben angekommen



gehts die Strasse hinunter und dann links weg zur Kammbaude und weiter zum Johannisstein, wo man noch mal einen schönen Rundblick hat.



Nun den Trail vom Johannisstein hinunter zum "Mutter Kind Heim" und die "Alte Jonsbergstraße" hinunter zum Haltepunkt.
Jetzt noch ein schöner Trail neben den Bahnschienen mitgenommen



bevor es rüber zum OSee geht.
Am OSee den oberen Trail nehmen



und die Aussicht bewundern.



Jetzt ist die Tour so gut wie zu Ende nur noch über den Vorstadtbahnhof hinüber zu TOOM geradelt.

Die Runde kann man natürlich noch mit diversen Trails verfeinern aber da ich die Webseite dazu schon vor Jahren erstellt hatte bin ich halt wieder mal so gefahren wie aufgeschrieben, dazu existiert sogar ein Roadbook zum Download.
Das Wetter zur Runde war nicht das beste hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit (nasse Steine) und total schwüle Luft haben mir zu schaffen gemacht. Aber ich bin noch trocken nach Hause gekommen, denn gegen 17.30Uhr setzte so ein heftiges Gewitter ein das in Zittau wieder Land unter war.





Ach ja alle Bilder zur Tour in 1920x1080 hier ansonsten auf meiner Webseite etwas kleiner.
So nun allen ne schöne Woche. Gruß


----------



## firlie (8. September 2014)

@ AlterSachse


> geht es hier hauptsächlich um die Steigungen die sag ich mal bis S1 gehen.



Aha ! Dieses ist also das heimliche Training für die Alp-X der AK50 im nächsten Jahr  !  
Gabs Verschnaufpausen hinauf zum Hochstein ?
Hast du das Rad mit zum höchsten Punkt geschleppt (ist gut für die Tragepassagen in den Alpen !)
"Kanus" und "Schlauchboote" sind gerade im SSV, falls du jetzt umsteigen willst  !
Grüße vom
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (8. September 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es wieder alles hinauf zuerst den Liebigweg



Beim betrachten der Bilder habe ich beim überfliegen "Lieblingsweg" gelesen.
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn man zu dem Bild mal deinen Track auf macht, dann lässt das nur auf eines schließen: Lust auf Schmerzen


----------



## darkJST (9. September 2014)

Och die Anstiege gehen schon alle, bin früher auch oft vom Weißbachtal aus ins Zittauer, andersrum ist die Trailausbeute irgendwie besser, sorum die schmerzhaften Anstiege

Ist das oben in der Nähe der Edmundshütte?





Diesen blöden Stein bin ich nie hochgekommen


----------



## AlterSachse (9. September 2014)

@firlie - Schlauchboot und Kanu klingt nicht schlecht aber im Moment brauch ich erst mal jemanden der mir das Dach neu eindeckt denn der starke Regen hat Schaden gemacht.
Und Hochwaldanstieg war leider mit zweimal absteigen weil kein Grip auf dem Antrieb da war, einfach zu feucht gewesen. 
Alp-X der AK50 ist von meiner Seite gestrichen, hab nicht so viel Sitzfleisch das ich 7Tage hintereinander durchhalte.  

@Falco - "Lieblingsweg" ist auch nicht so verkehrt, denn den baue ich sehr oft in meine Runden mit ein. Allerdings denn eher Down.
Und was mich im Jahr 2006 beim erstellen dieser Runde geritten hat weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr  die Lust auf Schmerzen bestimmt nicht aber irgendwie fand ich damals die vielen Up's geil. 

@darkJST - Nähe Edmundshütte ja kommt ganz grob hin und hochfahren  ich auch nicht. Hab aber mal bei einem Rennen welche gesehen die das geschafft haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (20. September 2014)

Oh je, oh je - jetzt rutscht der Tourenfred fast schon auf Seite 2....
Naja, dann vielleicht von mir noch ein Pfingst-Nachtrag:
Meine Mädels hatten wiedermal in Sadisdorf (neuerdings nicht mehr _bei_ sondern _in_ Dippoldiswalde) eingecheckt.
Irgendwie konnte ich sie überzeugen, dass es ökologisch wie ökonomisch gescheiter wäre, wenn ich berufsbedingt zeitlich versetzt mit dem Rad anreise....
Also gings nach Feierebend los:



War unlängst im Fotorätsel....Blick nach Bannewitz.

Die Auffahrt musste ich mir schon erarbeiten:




Im weiteren Verlauf gab es ein paar nette Ausblicke Richtung Sächsische Schweiz:




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1707013]
	
[/URL]

In Richtung Dippser Heide gab es sogar 'nen Mini-Crosser-Downhill...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1707014]
	
[/URL]

...'nen schönen Ausblick Richtung Luchberg nach der Dippser Heide...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1707015]
	
[/URL]

...Gravelroads...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1707016]
	
[/URL]

...und wieder Ausblicke...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1707017]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1656717]
	
[/URL]

...pünktlich zum familiären Abendschmauß war ich dann in Sadisdorf - perfekt.


----------



## Th. (21. September 2014)

Am nächsten Morgen verschwanden die Kiddies recht früh bei den Meerschweinchen und Kaninchen im Stall, und ich versprach, zum Frühstück wieder da zu sein - wollte ich doch (völlig uneigennützig versteht sich!) einen in der Papierkarte verzeichneten Aussichtspunkt auf Familienzieltauglichkeit testen.

Morgendlicher Blick von der Hennersdorfer Höhe Richtung Frauenstein (war auch schon mal im Rätselfred...)




Mein Ziel war der "Harte Stein" zwischen Ammelsdorf und Schönfeld... irgendwie erschloss sich mir die Zufahrt nicht, so fuhr ich erstmal drumherum - auch geschuldet dem Zeitdruck (Familienfrühstück, ich erwähnte es...)

Rechts im Wald der begehrte "Harte Stein", voraus Frauenstein und der Zeitdruck im Nacken...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1707020]
	
[/URL]

So wählte ich den (lt. GPS) direkten Weg zurück - irgendwie ahnte ich schon Ungemach...




Klar, der Weg endet im Nichts:




Rückwärts natürlich nimmer, erreichte ich wieder befestigte Pisten und schaffte (erstaunlicherweise) doch noch den Frühstückstermin...


----------



## Th. (21. September 2014)

Die Schmach, den "Harten Stein" nicht erreicht zu haben, grämte mich natürlich. So wälzte ich mich in der darauf folgenden  Nacht unruhig hin und her und schlich mich im Morgengrauen noch vor den Kiddies auf ihrem Weg in den Stall raus auf mein Pferdchen...

Links der Bildmitte die bewaldete Höhe des "Harten Steins"...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1706996]
	
[/URL]

...die von mir gewählten Zufahrtswege waren zwar bezeichnet, allerdings nicht sonderlich frequentiert...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1706997]
	
[/URL]

Mit einem leichten Zeitpolster im Rücken, kurvte ich einige Zeit durch das Ziel - Waldstück...Felsen und diverse Erhebungen gab es schon, aber einen AUSSICHTSPUNKT gibt es da nicht. 
Definitiv.
Der gesuchte "Harte Stein" könnte ggf. der hier sein:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1706998]
	
[/URL]
...vielleicht aber auch der benachbarte Haufen mit gleichem Aussehen...naja, macht eigentlich auch nichts - ich war sogar so pünklich wieder zurück, um den Damen noch das Frühstück zu bereiten - das gab Extrapunkte...


----------



## Th. (21. September 2014)

Pfingstmontag, Abreise.
Am späten Vormittag empfahl ich mich gen Heimat und rollte auf bekannten Wegen bergab Richtung Dresden.

Vorbei an der Reichstädter Windmühle...



(auch schon mal im Rätselfred...)

...übers Feld...




...durch die Paulsdorfer Heide...




...rein in den Tharandter Forst...




Vor Jahren war ich dort schon mal im Zuge meiner "Rotpunkttour" unterwegs, und schon damals war wir der Abzweig "Neumeisterweg" aufgefallen und nun wieder "ein-"gefallen...
Ein wirklich sehr netter Pfad...







Nicht immer so breit wie hier abgelichtet, teilweise recht eng und verwachsen war ich gelegentlich recht froh nicht mit dem MTB (und dem 720er Lenker) dort unterwegs zu sein...

...die ersten Häuser von Tharandt...




Aus Tharandt heraus steuerte ich dann Kesselsdorf an, um dann durch den vielbevölkerten Zschonergrund (es war immerhin Pfingstmontag - Mühlentag) in die hitzeflirrende sächsische Landeshauptstadtmetropole (oder so ähnlich) einzutauchen.




Na, und wie sollte so eine Tour enden?



(Ob es nun unbedingt Freiberger sein muss, stelle ich jedem selbst frei...)


----------



## Th. (21. September 2014)

Sadisdorf, zum Zweiten.

Im August hatten die Mädels noch mal gebucht. Im Vorjahr konnte ich diese Konstellation für einen alleinigen viertägigen MTB-Ausflug nutzen - dieses Jahr wurden ähnliche Ambitionen durch jede Menge Termine (Arbeit wie privat) von vornherein ad absurdum erklärt, es blieb ein dreiviertel Tag als Anfahrt und so ähnlich auch die Rückfahrt...
Ich wählte das VVO-Shuttle nach Altenberg und gedachte mal den Höhenzug zwischen Roter Weißeritz und Pöbelbach zu erkunden.
An den Galgenteichen vorbei, unspektakulär auf den Pöbelknochen...





Unspektakulär das Ambiente auf diesem "Achtausender"...
...sehenswert auf der Abfahrt dann ein paar bemooste Bäumchen...





... und weiter geht's Richtung Schellerhau...





Links weg zur Stephanshöhe:
(vorher noch bissel Info...  )








jetzt sind wir da:




Interessanter Ausblick - wird dort auch als "Frauensteiner Aussicht" ausgeschildert, wobei Frauenstein von dort gar nicht zu sehen ist (zumindest nicht bei dem aktuellen Bewuchs...)

Nach 'ner Ehrenrunde durch Schellerhau, gings um den Spitzberg drumherum





alles nicht besonders erwähnenswert.

Am Hofehübel, an Klotzes Grab vorbei...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1707601]
	
[/URL]

...nach Oberkipsdorf mit DDR-Relikten...




...Blick nach rechts - Tellkoppe:




Der Weiterweg führte erstmal um den "Hohen Brand" herum - bot die Gelegenheit, neben den Aussichten




auch die potentiellen Abfahrten Richtung Schmiedeberg zu beäugen...



Diese wäre sogar erlaubt - Rodeln wollte ich ja gar nicht...

...na - ich vollendete die Umfahrung trotzdem



und wählte letztendlich einen anderen Weg - ganz hübsch, allerdings (wie eigentlich alle Wege auf der Tour) sehr forstwirtschaftlich geprägt...

In Schmiedeberg, Punkt 14.00Uhr angekommen...




...war der Akku leer (der im Smartphone) und auch meiner schrie nach Futter.
Für den Ersten hatte ich Ersatz mit - ich selbst fand in Schmiedeberg nicht wirklich 'ne "Steckdose"...
das Nest ist tot! Biergarten Fehlanzeige...wie weiter?
(Morgen, jetzt geht's ins Bett)

Gps-Track bis dahin:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...6CDE3BF7610B40EE27CA20A7AD3C14D65169CED7DD56C


----------



## Th. (22. September 2014)

xxx

(Edith: Freut mich, dass @CC. mein Verreckerpost gefällt - sonst hätte ich den Rest des Tages hier reineditiert...so gibt es diesen eben extra.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (22. September 2014)

Nach einigem Herumirren auf der Suche nach einer gastronomischen Einrichtung, deckte ich mich beim lokalen Discounter mit diversen Leckerlis ein, suchte mir noch ein lauschiges Plätzchen neben der Gartensparte "Eichhörnchen" und pausierte erstmal ausgiebig. 




Gesättigt und noch ein wenig schläfrig verpasste ich fast die Einfahrt zum letzten Trail...da links geht es in den Wald...




Das Weglein war ganz hübsch...




wurde zusehends verwachsener...




teilweise nur zu erahnen, aber immer gut markiert.




Am Hirschturm (mal bisschen aufgehellt...) bei Naundorf freute sich dann der Familienrest gar sehr über mein überpünktliches Erscheinen.




Alles in allem ein schöner Ausflug in ein mir nahezu unbekanntes Gebiet.
GPS fürs letzte Stück gibt es natürlich auch:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...EC58540172B0F03C27590E69021E54477C8DC6EA06117


----------



## firlie (22. September 2014)

@ Th.
Fein, dass Du dich (wieder mal) erbarmst !!!
Tolle Bilder bei noch schönerem Urlaubswetter...das war mir in diesem Jahr nur zum Teil vergönnt.
Grüße vom radfaulen
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (22. September 2014)

Am nächsten Tag ging's wieder nach Hause - diesmal suchte ich mir eine Linie, um ein paar der Tharandter Trails mitzunehmen.
Um dahin zu kommen rollerte ich wie immer unspektakulär über Wiesen- und Feldwege, verirren konnte man sich dabei nie wirklich




und schon bald erreichte ich die Talsperre Klingenberg




Über die Staumauer und gegenüber hoch zur Neuklingenberger Höhe überquerte ich die "Streichholzbrücke"



(ihr erinnert euch? Unlängst im Fotorätselthread...?)

Am Rande des Tharandter Waldes gings gemütlich durchs Seerental runter, um via Kannenhenkel (wieviele Wege mit solchem Namen gibt es eigentlich?) wieder an Höhe zu gewinnen.
Der Buchweg, obwohl als solcher in idealer Linie, zeigte sich als altes Forstwegsfragment, scheinbar kaum begangen/befahren...




Kurz darauf schwenkte ich in den vermeintlichen Trail des Tages - Bellmanns Losweg...




Mal unabhängig von dieser recht müseligen Buchenkraxelei fand ich den Weg in der Summe recht anstrengend. Schmal, recht verwachsen und langanhaltend unmittelbar am Felsabruch/Steilhang. Es war eigentlich immer maximale Konzentration erforderlich. Ich war ja immer der Meinung, da schon mal langgefahren zu sein - irgendwie hatte ich das "so" nicht mehr in Erinnerung.



Das ich mir an dem Falcomotiv beim blauen Geländer nicht mal ansatzweise die Frage stellte, Fahren oder Schieben/Tragen, soll als Kommentar genügen - ein Augenblick der Unkonzentriertheit beim Biken ist mir keinen 10-20m Sturz über nahezu senkrechten Fels wert.

Wie auch immer - jeder nach seiner Facon...

Ich nahm im Anschluss noch den Weißwangenweg mit, quasi die Dünnbrettvariante im Anschluss zum Bellmanns Losweg und da kam sogar sowas wie Flow auf.

Tharandt - Kesselsdorf - Zschonergrund der Weiterweg...
...in letzterem durfte ich noch die neuen Metallbauerungenschaften bewundern



...wurde ja schon geklärt.

Fazit: Wieder eine schöne Variante, mit recht anspruchsvollen (um nicht gefährlich zu sagen) Stellen. Wem aber gelegentliches Schieben nicht stört, der ist da durchaus richtig. 
Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht - einer Gruppendynamik möchte ich aber gerade auf dem Bellmanns Los nicht verfallen...
GPS-Link: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...49EF3EEE4DA20A1CDD0EBADA7A58E938C07DA0DEC24CF


----------



## tanztee (23. September 2014)

@Th. ... der neue "Alleinunterhalter" im SVTF 
Sächsisch-Vogtländischer Th.ouren-Fred 

Danke für die digitalen Sonnenstunden 

Bellmanns Los ist für mich auch mehr als grenzwertig, genauso wie das Stück am Backofen, da hier das Verhältnis Fahrspass <-> Risiko meine perönliche Grenze überschreitet.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (24. September 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> @Th. ... der neue "Alleinunterhalter" im SVTF
> Sächsisch-Vogtländischer Th.ouren-Fred


 
Mein Pulver ist jetzt verschossen - wird also nix mit Alleinunterhalter...


----------



## firlie (27. September 2014)

> Oh je, oh je - jetzt rutscht der Tourenfred fast schon auf Seite 2....



Damit das nicht wirklich passiert, hier auch noch mal Werbung...





Wer Interesse hat, hier beginnt die Reise:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/th...km-in-5einhalb-tagen-ein-reisebericht.129706/

und wird in der nächsten Woche fortgesetzt (so ist der Plan).
Schönes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (28. September 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die kleinen Touren  ....



Da will ich den Lobliedern auch mal Taten folgen lassen:

*Tharandter Wald und Heilige Hallen*

Mit dem gelben Shuttle geht es erstmal nach Pennrich, damit ich nicht gleich "aus der Kalten" Höhenmeter keulen muss, und über Kesselsdorf Richtung Braunsdorf und dann fädel ich auf den Jokobsweg ein:





Über Fördergersdorf und den Kirchweg (offiziell gesperrt, aber alles fahrbar trotz Erosionsrinnen) kurbel ich nach Hartha. Eindrucksvoll ist der Beginn des Kirchweges, welcher sich mit der Zeit tief als Hohlweg eingeteuft hat:





Nahe des Glockenstuhles gibt es in Hartha gleich links am Ende der Parkstraße eine schöne Schüttelmassage in Treppenform und wenige Minuten später nach unschweren Forstwegen folgt die passende Kaltwasser-Reiztherapie nach Kneipp:





Nun strebe ich zu den "Heiligen Hallen", um unweit der 13 Drehen einen ebenso lohnenden Trail abwärts zu streben:





Es lässt sich alles fahren, wobei in einer Spitzkehre Umsetzen die Sache etwas vereinfacht. So rausche ich einem idyllisch gelegenen Häuschen entgegen, wo praktischerweise Speis und Trank serviert werden. Zeit für eine Kaffeepause:





Nach der Labung zieht es mich noch einmal in die Höhen, genauer zum Brüderweg. An der Stahlseilstelle schiebe ich und biege noch zur Backofenaussicht ab.
Dann geht es auf den üblichen Wegen durch Freital und den Plauenschen Grund zurück.
Eine nette kleine Tour mit reichlich 30 km, mit allem dabei, was des Bikers Herz begehrt!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## RonnyRon (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
Dann werde ich mich mal einbringen und von meiner gestrigen Tour nach Oybin zum Pflaumenkuchen essen berichten.
Leider gibt meine Kamera langsam den Geist auf deshalb sind die Bilder nur von mäßiger Qualität und deshalb auch nicht wirklich viel, ich bitte um Nachsicht.

Startpunkt war Großschönau, Richtung TRIXI Park/ Jonsdorf zur Kreuzung Jägerwäldchen.
Links ab Richtung Bertsdorf:

 

In Bertsdorf angekommen rechts ab Richtung Bhf:

 

Nach Überquerung der Jonsdorfer Straße ging es Rechts hinter dem Bahnhof durch den Wald neben den Kleinbahn Schienen weiter Richtung Oybin:

 

 

 

Angekommen in Oybin an der Teufelsmühle und Fahrtrichtung Burg und Kloster Oybin zur "Pflaumenkuchen Meile":

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ich habe kein Stück Probiert weil dort eine gefühlt 100 Meter lange Schlange von Menschen anstand und ich keine Lust hatte mich einzureihen.
Also hab ich mir das Bunte Treiben ein wenig angeschaut und mich dann im Park zu einer kleinen Pause niedergelassen und mir über den Rückweg Gedanken gemacht, da mir der weg nach Oybin doch etwas zu unspektakulär war beschloss ich über den Hain zurück zu fahren und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Wald zu "Erforschen".

 

 

 

 



 

 

Das war´s fürs´s erste.

MfG Ronny


----------



## sbradl (4. Oktober 2014)

Falls du neu in der Gegend bist kannste gerne mit uns mal ne Tour machen  Oder bei @AlterSachse auf der Homepage stöbern. Da findeste jede Menge schöne Touren.


----------



## AlterSachse (4. Oktober 2014)

HI,
na gut einen auf die Schnelle.
*Feiertagstour hoch zur Tafelfichte und dann zum Heufuder*
So los ging es wie geplant 8.30 mit dem Auto zum Trek Zentrum und dieses wurde auch nach 35min und 38km erreicht.
In Zittau lagen noch dichte Nebelschwaden und auch die Fahrt war nicht so toll aber kurz vor Nove Mesto dann schon herrlicher Sonnenschein.
Das Radel gesattelt und los ging es 9.25Uhr, diesmal wurde auch auf jegliches Gepäck verzichtet und ich war der erste am Trek Zentrum. 
Dann gings erst mal auf den Track und vor zur Straße.



Nun gleich der Aufstieg hoch zur Tafelfichte, tolles Wetter, ich nutze die Straße dazu, alles andere zu steil oder glaub gesperrt.






Nach 1.19h kurbeln und einen Schnitt von 8,5 erreichte ich endlich die Tafelfichte.



Schnell den Turm bestiegen und einige Bilder geschossen, dabei sieht man auch die schöne Nebelwand über dem Lausitzer Becken.





















So nun genug von oben.
Weiter ging es auf dem Kammweg hinüber zum Heufuder.



Mittlerweile war auch eine Zeit erreicht wo auch etliche Wanderer unterwegs waren und man sprach deutsch. Na ja einige blöde aber auch ganz gute Kommentare waren da zu hören. Wie es halt so ist.
Schnell mal ein Blick zurück auf den Weg geworfen.



Und hier einen nach vorn



Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist, eigentlich hatte ich nur zwei Stücken zum schieben, war einfach geil zum fahren. Die Steine waren ein wenig glitschig aber der Weg machte übels Laune.
Dann war auch schon Heufuder erreicht. Ein Blick auf den Lift.



Und einen auf die alte Heufuderbaude.



So nun setzt die Bilderflut aus weil ich eine Abfahrt suchte. Und das war von wenig Erfolg gekrönt.
Das was ich geplant hatte viel wegen Nassen Steinen und S2 bis S3 aus das ist nichts für mich.
Also die Straße genommen bis zum nächsten Pfad, wieder ein Griff ins Klo, gleiches Prozedere. Probiert und wieder zurück geschoben.
Zum Schluss hatte ich doch das was ich nicht wollte alles Asphalt bis runter nach Flinsberg, Schit.
Und dann ging es richtig los, weil ich bei der schnellen Abfahrt den Weg verpasst hatte setzte es eine Reihe von Irrfahrten.
Der Forstweg war auf dem Navi so nah aber das Unterholz war so dick das es Ewigkeiten dauerte das ich den Weg erreichte. Das ganze geschiebe und Weggesuche verschlang eine Menge Körner und Zeit. Dann doch den Forstweg erreicht und die untere Liftstation aufs Zelluloid gebannt.



Die Zeit war nun auch schon etwas fortgeschritten so das ich dann den polnischen Sinkletrack weg lies und gleich wieder rüber auf bekanntes Tareng geradelt bin.
Mittlerweile war auch allerhand los auf dem Singletrack.






Dann zog es auch ein wenig zu, die Sonne verschwand nun ab und an.



Aber gegen Ende erhaschte ich dann doch noch zwei hübsche Bilder.






Jedenfalls war das wieder mal ein gelungener Tag mit fetten Trails und Super Wetter.
Nur an der Wegsuche für die Abfahrt muss ich noch dran bleiben das ist noch nicht die Endlösung.
Tourdaten
So nun allen schönen Sonntag, Gruß AlterSachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (4. Oktober 2014)

@AlterSachse  ... da habe ich ja schon wieder Anregungen für die nächste Übernachtungstour: Heufuder und die erwähnten S2er und S3er, die mir OSM sicher verraten wird.

Dein Tempo auf die Tafefichte  
Bei meinem Tempo auf meiner Tour hätte es mich nicht gewundert, ich hätte noch eine unbekannte Schmetterlingsart entdeckt 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## AlterSachse (5. Oktober 2014)

@tanztee wie gesagt die Einstufung S2/S3 ist mein persönliches Gefühl.
Auf OSM ist der Pfad gut zu sehen den ich nehmen wollte.
Fängt genau am Heufuder an und geht so neben den Lift entlang, auf meinem Track sieht man auch das ich das probiert habe.
http://a.tiles.wmflabs.org/osm/slippymap2.html?zoom=16&lat=50.8961&lon=15.31885&layers=0000000B0
Auf der Hike&Bike ist das erste Stück auch als "Roter Wanderweg" markiert.
Na dann alles gute für die Planung.


----------



## RonnyRon (5. Oktober 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Falls du neu in der Gegend bist kannste gerne mit uns mal ne Tour machen  Oder bei @AlterSachse auf der Homepage stöbern. Da findeste jede Menge schöne Touren.



Auf das Angebot komme ich gerne zurück, ich bin zwar nicht neu in der Gegend aber ich habe das Mountainbiken vor ca. 1,5 Jahren für mich entdeckt.
Seit dem Radel ich mehr oder weniger allein vor mich hin durch die hiesigen Wälder.
Nur nicht all zu weit weg oder in gar zu abgelegene Gebiete da ich weder die Ausrüstung habe um mich zurecht zu finden falls ich mal irgendwo falsch abbiege und nicht weiter weiß, Außerdem ist es auch nicht schön falls ich mal stürze und nicht mehr auf kann oder gar schlimmeres ich nicht gefunden werde.


Gestern war ich nur mal bisschen vor der "Haustür" unterwegs aber das macht nichts weil es da auch viel zu Entdecken gibt.
Es ging auf den Breiteberg...

Ich hatte den Eindruck das der Anstieg dort hoch anstrengender war als auf die Lausche oder gar den Hain... warum auch immer.

Oben Angekommen trank ich erstmal einen schnellen Kaffee und da ich einmal da war und das Wetter auch gut war nahm ich den Aussichtsturm auch noch mit, sehr schön...

Die Abfahrt hatte Trailcharakter, leider aber viel zu kurz...
Auserdem bemerkte ich das meine Bremsen am Fahrrad wohl nicht die besten sind da die Bremswirkung Berg ab extrem Nachließ und das HR nicht mehr blockiert obwohl der Bremshebel schon am Griff angeschlagen hat. 


Nach hause ging es dann über Hainewalde, am Bunker, am Phonolithsteinbruch und am Schloss vorbei.

Auch ein Kurzer Stop auf dem Adlerschießen war noch drin...

Hier die Bilder...


----------



## RonnyRon (5. Oktober 2014)

weiter...

         

MfG Ronny


----------



## sbradl (5. Oktober 2014)

RonnyRon schrieb:


> Auf das Angebot komme ich gerne zurück, ich bin zwar nicht neu in der Gegend aber ich habe das Mountainbiken vor ca. 1,5 Jahren für mich entdeckt.
> Seit dem Radel ich mehr oder weniger allein vor mich hin durch die hiesigen Wälder.
> Nur nicht all zu weit weg oder in gar zu abgelegene Gebiete da ich weder die Ausrüstung habe um mich zurecht zu finden falls ich mal irgendwo falsch abbiege und nicht weiter weiß, Außerdem ist es auch nicht schön falls ich mal stürze und nicht mehr auf kann oder gar schlimmeres ich nicht gefunden werde.



Wenn ich ein oder zwei Tage vorher bescheid weiß kann ich im Prinzip jedes Wochenende... sag einfach mal bescheid (vor allem ob und wie technisch es werden darf).

Und jetzt zumindest ein kleines bisschen on-topic (leider ohne Bilder):

Am Samstag ging es mit @[email protected]  und @Wallwurz auf eine kleine Runde ins Zittauer Gebirge. Gestartet wurde am Olbersdorfer See. Erstes Zwischenziel war der Ameisenberg, der nach einem netten Anstieg und einer kleinen Tragepassage erreicht wurde. Von da aus gibt es die erste schöne Abfahrt, leider wie fast alle Abfahrten im Mittelgebirge viel zu kurz.

An der Katzenkerbe vorbei ging es zum Pferdeberg und anschließend vom Stern aus in Richtung Hain, um dann den Hochwald in Angriff zu nehmen. Da bin ich etwas ins Schwitzen gekommen... hatte die Knie- und Ellbogenschoner noch an und der Baron am Hinterrad hat sicher auch etwas dazu beigetragen 

An der Hochwaldbaude gab's dann ein nettes Knoblauchsüppchen (leider mit einer Stunde Wartezeit - dank Hochbetrieb). Die Knoblauchsuppe im Jägerdörfl schmeckt mir aber irgendwie besser...

Nach der langen Pause ging es dann ein Stück Richtung Hochwaldturm und kurz davor Richtung Osten auf eine schöne Abfahrt, relativ steil und mit losem Geröll. Macht doch immer wieder Spaß! (außer man hat vorne und hinten Racing Ralph drauf und kann die Sattelstütze nicht versenken, stimmt's @[email protected] )

Zum Abschluss der kleinen Tour wollten wir eine Abfahrt am Töpfer ausprobieren (OSM sagt mir, dass wir auf dem Weg dorthin an der Brandhöhe und dem Scharfenstein vorbei gekommen sind). Die Abfahrt war wirklich suuuuper, zumindest bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als der Herr mit seinem tubeless-Aufbau (mit nicht-tubeless-tauglicher Felge) einen Platten hatte. Das Ventil war so fest zugeschraubt, dass er es ohne Zange nicht abbekommen hat. Die Zange hatte natürlich niemand dabei, somit konnte kein Schlauch eingezogen werden, Fazit: Tour zu Ende.

Die Gegend um den Töpfer kannte ich bisher noch nicht so, sah aber sehr vielversprechend aus - ich hatte jedenfalls jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## firlie (5. Oktober 2014)

@ *AlterSachse*
Tafelfichte und dann noch auf den *Heuschober (!) *und das alles ohne den -firlie- 
Ich hoffe, dass wird eine der vielen gemeinsamen Touren im nächsten Jahr ... den *tanztee*  Chef nehmen wir beiden "Alten" dann in die Mitte, "ziehen ihn nach oben" (zeigen ihm mal, wo der Haken hängt )

@ *RonnyRon*
Oh, ein neuer Name im Tourenportal - fein 
Kriegst Du das (bitte) mit dem Bilder einbinden noch irgendwie bisschen besser hin, für mich kanns ruhig in XXXXL sein, natürlich direkt hier im Fred und ohne das lästige Anklicken.

Allen ne schöne letzte (???) Herbstwoche
-firlie-


----------



## sbradl (5. Oktober 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> @ *AlterSachse*
> Tafelfichte und dann noch auf den *Heuschober (!) *und das alles ohne den -firlie-
> Ich hoffe, dass wird eine der vielen gemeinsamen Touren im nächsten Jahr ... den *tanztee*  Chef nehmen wir beiden "Alten" dann in die Mitte, "ziehen ihn nach oben" (zeigen ihm mal, wo der Haken hängt )



Ich würde mich bei der Tour auch gerne mal anschließen... Hoch zieht ihr uns und dann fahre ich mit @tanztee den "echten" trail nach unten


----------



## AlterSachse (6. Oktober 2014)

RonnyRon schrieb:


> Nur nicht all zu weit weg oder in gar zu abgelegene Gebiete da ich weder die Ausrüstung habe um mich zurecht zu finden falls ich mal irgendwo falsch abbiege und nicht weiter weiß, Außerdem ist es auch nicht schön falls ich mal stürze und nicht mehr auf kann oder gar schlimmeres ich nicht gefunden werde.


@RonnyRon
nimms nicht übel aber solche Gedankengänge finde ich persönlich kontraproduktiv.

Als ich damals anfing war es ja gerade der Reiz neue Wege und Gegenden kennenzulernen, und da gabs noch kein GPS. Zum Anfang reicht erst mal eine ordentliche Wanderkarte im Maßstab 1:25000 oder so was um die drehe. Und dann los alles andere kommt von selbst und die Einschätzung ob man was fahren kann muss man sowieso immer selbst treffen. 
Ich scheitere auch an vielen Stellen oder habe sie als nicht fahrbar eingestuft und der nächste bügelt dort lang als gäbe es keine Steine oder Wurzeln.

Ansonsten Tolle Berichte von Orten wo ich noch nicht war. Hab es noch nie nach Oderwitz zum Spitzberg geschafft 

Also mach weiter schau mal ob Du das mit den Bildern noch ein wenig besser hin bekommst.


----------



## AlterSachse (6. Oktober 2014)

So hier noch ein Tourenbericht "Zum Hochstein"
da ich die ganze Sache für die Webseite erarbeitet habe nehmts mir nicht übel wenn ich hier nicht noch mal alles aufschreibe.
Die Bilder sind alle verlinkt so das Ihr sie in groß hier im Forum bewundern könnt.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (6. Oktober 2014)

Schön mal was aus der Görlitzer Ecke zu sehen. Ich hab bisher in den Königshainer Bergen noch nicht so das Trailparadies entdeckt. Es gibt zwar einige schöne Stellen aber das sind dann immer nur ein paar Meter.

Die Stelle mit den Schwarz-Weiß-Bildern ist nicht zu verachten. Ich hatte da im Sommer mal ein Bild gemacht, da sieht man ganz gut wie groß die Steine sind. Davor und dahinter sind auch zwei sehr enge Kurven.


----------



## RonnyRon (6. Oktober 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> @RonnyRon
> nimms nicht übel aber solche Gedankengänge finde ich persönlich kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Als ich damals anfing war es ja gerade der Reiz neue Wege und Gegenden kennenzulernen, und da gabs noch kein GPS. Zum Anfang reicht erst mal eine ordentliche Wanderkarte im Maßstab 1:25000 oder so was um die drehe. Und dann los alles andere kommt von selbst und die Einschätzung ob man was fahren kann muss man sowieso immer selbst treffen.
> Ich scheitere auch an vielen Stellen oder habe sie als nicht fahrbar eingestuft und der nächste bügelt dort lang als gäbe es keine Steine oder Wurzeln.




Ist ja auch richtig, nur bemerke ich bei mir immer das Panik aufflammt wenn ich mitten im Wald stehe und es Plötzlich nicht weiter geht, bzw. kein Pfad ist der Eindeutig als solcher zu erkennen ist.
Wenn es soweit kommt, was ja öfter der Fall ist, drehe ich um und Kurbel wie der Teufel zurück an die Stelle wo ich zum letzen mal Beschilderung gesehen habe.

Bin halt noch in den Kinderschuhen was Mountainbiken angeht.  
Naja, mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt...

Ich habe diese Rad- und Wanderkarte, aber wohl im Falschen Maßstab...





Ich will mir demnächst eine neue Kamera zulegen dann werden hoffentlich die Bilder auch besser.

MfG Ronny


----------



## tanztee (6. Oktober 2014)

Dunnerlittchen, hier ist ja was los ...
@AlterSachse gerade Deinen Tourenbericht vom Hochstein gelesen 
Da war ich zuletzt Anfang der 90er wandern, da fuhr der Zug noch von Görlitz aus!

@firlie @sbradl ne gemeinsame Singltrek Tour wäre der Hammer ... wer will kann ja mit mir die Anreise übern paar Hügel von Liberec aus vornehmen 

@RonnyRon willkommen im Tourenfred!
Kleiner Tipp: Bild im Fotoalbum aufrufen, "S" drücken, den "Radiobutton" für 1024px drücken, Text obendrüber markieren, Kopieren und in den Beitrag einfügen. Davor und dahinter noch ne Leerzeile, macht sich besser.

So, jetzt grätsche ich hier rein mit einer Tour im böhmischen Dunst letzten Sonntag:

*Vom Falkenberg zum Alt-Ohlischer Teich*

Mit der Tour wollte ich einige weiße Flecken auf meiner mentalen Bikemap tilgen, so ging es via Bahn nach Decin. Das Aufwärmen musste zunächst sozusagen innerlich erfolgen, mittels Milchkaffee, da es zum Falkenberg eigentlich ohen große Umschweife und ausschließlich nur straff berghoch geht. Blick zurück:





Die Sonne versucht es hier mal mit dem zähen Nebel aufzunehmen, während es gnadenlos genau rechtwinklich zu den Höhenlinien bergan geht.





Nach endlosen Höhenmetern auf Asphalt befinde ich mich auf der Hochfläche kurz vorm Turm:





Unglaublich - hat doch tatsächlich das Kassenhäuschen geöffnet und für ein paar Kronen stapfe ich die Treppen hinauf. Decin ist gerade so auszumachen ...





... und auch der Weiterweg über taunasse Wiesen.





So geht es eine Weile über die Wiesen entlang, ohne großen Höhenverlust. Keine Menschenseele begegnet mir, nur das Nutztier schaut interessiert:





An und für sich hatte mich insbesondere die hier vorhandene Signatur mit den kleinen Dreiecken östlich von Huntirov interessiert, dieweil sich dahinter oft feine Trailperlen verbergen.
Doch das Tagesmotto scheint heute eher zu lauten: überwucherte Wege umschmeicheln taunass des Bikers Waden:





So mahle ich gemächlich wortwörtlich durchs Grüne, bis dann in einem Waldstück erfreulicherweise die andere Interpretation der erwähnten Signatur unter den Stollenpneu gerät:





Ja, da kommt schon eher echtes MTB-Feeling auf, und nach einigen Minuten auf Forstwegen gelange ich erneut zu den Wiesentrails.





Der grün markierte Wanderweg, dem ich seit Decin praktisch durchgehend gefolgt bin, endet im nächsten Dorf am Haltepunkt und ich rolle die nächsten Kilometer auf schmalen asphaltierten Sträßchen durch die Hügel.
Blick zurück nach Markvartice:





Ein Apfelbaum am Wegrand lässt sich mühsam seine Frucht abringen, wobei einige Exemplare nur die Güteklasse "Fallobst" erreichen. Trotzdem lecker:





Nach einer weiteren Hügelkette sehe ich das nächste Etappenziel vor mir, der Schloßberg bei Ceska Kamenice (Zamecky Vrch). Dort lockt mich ein Serpentinenweg, welche ich hinabzufahren gedenke.





Dazu fahre ich zunächst im weiten Bogen südlich über meine geliebten Wiesenwege  zu einem auf OSM verzeichnetem Pfad, jedoch erreicht ein abzweigender weiterer Pfad nicht die Merkmalsausprägung "MTB-tauglicher Trail", so dass ich letzlich doch den Serpentinenpfad hochschiebe und trage.

Besser ist das:





Während der untere Teil noch gut fahrbar aussieht, entwickelt sich der Pfad weiter oben zunehmend zu einem soliden S3er. Das muss ohne Knieschoner und mit Turnschuhschlappen nun wirklich nicht sein, so dass ich den eigenartigen Verwitterungen des Gesteins meine Aufmerksamkeit widmen kann:





Der Kenner erkennt sofort den Basalt und freut sich der regelmäßigen Schwundrisse, welche beim Erkalten der Lavamasse entstanden.

Oben trifft man auf die Reste einer Burg:





Darin befindet sich ein hölzerner Aussichtsturm, welcher sicher sonst eine überwältigende Aussicht bietet. Heute ist gerade so der Rosenberg zu erkennen, vor den sich hier noch der "Huttenberg" schiebt:





Abwärts folge ich einem recht breitem Weg, welcher sich im Mittelteil ordentlich verblockt zeigt. So vernichte ich dann doch die Höhenmeter standesgemäß:





Nach weiteren Höhenmetern über Wiesenwege  erreiche ich Ceska Kamenice.
Ein schönes Straßencafe hält mich heute nicht auf, da ich weiter zum Alt-Ohlischer Teich will und dort auf Labung spekuliere.
Ich folge dem gelben Wanderweg Richtung Rabstein. Nach einigen Minuten treffe ich auf dieses Objekt:





Wohl ein Einmann-Bunker, aus diesem Grund. 
Schon gruselig, da kurbelt man entspannt diesen Trail oberhalb der Felsen entlang





und fährt über ein weitverzweigtes Stollensystem, in welchem für den vorgeblichen "Endsieg" geschuftet wurde.

Es bleibt latent gruselig, beim Erreichen dieses Haltepunktes habe ich spontan die Filmmelodie von "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" im Ohr 





Die Markierung wechselt hier von Gelb auf Blau und es geht, kaum sichtbar, in den Wald hinein und da unvermittelt ordentlich über Wurzeln hinunter. Schon ist der Alt-Ohlischer Teich erreicht.

Friedlich plätschern die Wellen:





Nur die Gastronomie lässt mich im Stich, Objekt A hat schon geschlossen und bei Objekt B weht der Wind trockenes Laub über die leere Terasse.

Ich entschließe mich für den gelben Wanderweg nach Janska, an einem Flüsschen namens Goldbach entlang.
Gute Idee:





Ein nettes Tal mit einem abwechslungsreichen Trail hätte ich da so nicht erwartet.

Lugt da an der Felswand nicht etwa ein "Ohrenbunker" hervor?





Nein, es ist ein über 200m langer Versorgungsstollen, teil des weitverzweigten Stollensystems.

Ein paar Schritte weiter sieht es so aus:





In Janska angekommen, beschließe ich, dass heute Schluß mit Trails ist und ich nur noch einen weiteren Punkt anpeile:
Das "Kriegsloch" ist nur unweit der Straße gelegen.
Auf dem Weg dorthin, abzweigend gegenüber der Touristeninformation, wacht dieser Geselle





wohl über diese Quelle 





Kurz nach dem Abzweig vom eigentlichen Hauptwanderweg lasse ich das Fahrrad zurück und gelange zu Fuß zu einem Aussichtspunkt und dieser künstlich erweiterten Felskammer:





Der Rosenberg ist nicht weit:





Jetzt geht es aber nur noch die Straße entlange nach Jetrichovice, wo kurz zwei Highlights auftauchen:





Links die Marienhütte und rechts der Falkenstein, wo sich die Natur verblüffend schnell wieder ein vom Waldbrand betroffenes Areal zurückerobert.

Nachdem ich mich in der dortigen Touristeninformation mit Fischmessern für die halbe Verwandschaft bevorratet habe, tanke ich noch Kalorien und lenke mein Gefährt Richtung Hrensko.

*Fazit:*
Bei passendem Wetter sind Falkenberg - trotz der Asphaltkeulerei -  und Schloßberg zweifelsfrei lohnende Ziele. Die endlosen Wiesenwege müssen aber kein zweites Mal sein.
Tariftipp: Beim nächsten Mal fahre ich definitiv erstmal nach Bad Schandau mit günstigerem VVO-Tagesticket, um dann in der neuen Nationalparkbahn die Billets preiswert an Bord nach Decin zu lösen. Das Elbe-Labe-Ticket ist eher dann zu empfehlen, wenn man mehr reist als radelt.

Edit sagt noch: 64 km, >1600 mH (GPS-Daten, geglättet)
2. Edit: Rechtschreibung

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Oktober 2014)

@RonnyRon : Empfehlenswert sind mE die Karten vom Landesvermessungsamt Sachsen im Maßstab 1:25 000. Absolut genau sind sie aber auch nicht;-), es bleibt immer noch genug Abenteuer im Gelände.

@tanztee : Schöner Bericht , lockt zum selber fahren...


----------



## darkJST (7. Oktober 2014)

Da kann ich mich Raumfahrer nur anschließen, die Radwanderkarten sind für MTB-Zwecke eher ungeeignet.


----------



## AlterSachse (7. Oktober 2014)

@tanztee das war ja wieder mal ne Tour. Bei so was muss ich immer passen weil ich keinen Schimmer habe wie Zugfahren geht. 
--> und Danke für die Info mit dem "S" drücken das kannte ich auch noch nicht

Abgebrochene Tour
So noch eine kleine Runde, hab noch etwas Urlaub deshalb schon wieder unterwegs gewesen. Eigentlich sollte es meine Grenztrail-Zwei werden aber als ich am OSee war sah es wirklich nach dem angekündigten Sturm aus so das ich mich nicht getraut habe soweit raus zu fahren.









deshalb schnell umdisponiert und den Hochwald unter die Stollen genommen. Leider war ich schon auf der falschen Seite unterwegs weswegen ich die verhasste Asphaltauffahrt genommen habe.












Runter ging es dann über den roten Wanderweg.



Jetzt noch ein wenig Spaß mitgenommen in dem ich über die Brandhöhe, Oskarhöhe und Scharfensteinabfahrt geradelt bin. Alles fette Trails und noch gut zu fahren, ach ja die Absperrung wegen Bodenkalkung hab ich übersehen. 







So und dann war auch schon Feierabend, nur noch den Mittelweg nach Hause wo ich mit dem Wind schon ganz schön zu kämpfen hatte aber die 32km haben sich doch gelohnt.
GPS Daten sind erst noch in Arbeit, hänge ich später noch an.
Tourdaten
Gruß und schöne Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (7. Oktober 2014)

*Hat es also wieder zugeschlagen, das **tanztee** - Cheffchen !!!*
Die "Elite" befindet sich bereits in schläfriger Herbstmüdigkeit, du aber nimmst erstaunliche und ordentliche Kilo - und Höhenmeter unter die Reifen !
Chapeau dafür 
Eigentlich waren diese böhmischen Erkundungstouren in meinem heurigen Plan fest vorgesehen, aber ich will nicht schon wieder mit der Jammertour kommen, denn es gibt ein garantiertes nächstes Jahr für mich und damit eine erneute Chance !
Du schreibst von einer "mentalen Bikemap" ...mmh... da möchte ich mich gerne mal einloggen! Wie viele/Welche weißen Flecken gibt's denn da noch, eigentlich müsstest Du doch fast alles abgegrast haben, oder ???
Weiter im Fragebogen: Was macht der "Tanztee-Clan" mit den Fischmessern ?
Hast du die Äppel mit nach Hause ... und alle saßen dann im Kreise und haben mit den Dingern die Dinger geschält ???
Also, schreib dem -firlie- bitte ne nette Antwort !

PS:  





> Links die Marienhütte und rechts der Falkenstein, wo sich die Natur verblüffend schnell wieder ein vom Waldbrand betroffenes Areal zurückerobert.


Danke für die Aufklärung. Das dumme -firlielein- hatte das im letzten Jahr unter "Waldsterben" abgelegt, was ja so nicht verkehrt ist, ich dachte aber eher an sauren Regen und so ...

Schöne Woche
-firlie-

@ AlterSachse
Mensch Jörg, bisste gar nicht auf Arbeit, postest mir einfach so dazwischen !
Ein Lob auch an Dich, für die Berichterei. Man merkt der neu eingerichtete Computer funktioniert und Du hast Zeit für die wichtigen Dinge im Leben  ...


----------



## mathijsen (7. Oktober 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> @firlie @sbradl ne gemeinsame Singltrek Tour wäre der Hammer ... wer will kann ja mit mir die Anreise übern paar Hügel von Liberec aus vornehmen


Da wäre ich aber mal sowas von dabei! Dabeier geht's gar nicht...


----------



## tanztee (7. Oktober 2014)

firlie schrieb:


> Du schreibst von einer "mentalen Bikemap" ...mmh... da möchte ich mich gerne mal einloggen! Wie viele/Welche weißen Flecken gibt's denn da noch, eigentlich müsstest Du doch fast alles abgegrast haben, oder ???



Da wäre noch die ganze südliche Erzgebirgsflanke, also der böhmische Teil zwischen Mückentürmchen und etwa in Höhe Wieselstein ... Isergebirge, Touren ohne Ende ... auch mal das Gimmlitztal, ganz gemütlich ... paar technische Sachen im Elbsandstein (natürlich außerhalb des NP) ... Goldberg nach Ceskan Kamenice runter ... Rauchberg ... das komplette Zittauer Gebirge ... Kammwege Oberlausitz ... und es gibt tatsächlich einige Abfahrten im böhmischen Elbtal, die noch offen  sind ... am Schneeberg ist auch noch zu tun ... genug fürs Erste?



firlie schrieb:


> Weiter im Fragebogen: Was macht der "Tanztee-Clan" mit den Fischmessern ?
> Hast du die Äppel mit nach Hause ... und alle saßen dann im Kreise und haben mit den Dingern die Dinger geschält ???
> Also, schreib dem -firlie- bitte ne nette Antwort !


Also die Fischmesser: die scheinen haltbarer als das Blechzeugs von vor der Wende. Die sind für die Verwandschaft, insbesondere Neffen! Ich baue jetzt den Fischmesservertrieb für zunächst Ostsachen auf 

Die Äpfel sind mit dem überzüchteten EU-Norm-Kaufobst nicht zu vergleichen und die mampfe ich genüßlich auf Arbeit.



firlie schrieb:


> PS:
> Danke für die Aufklärung. Das dumme -firlielein- hatte das im letzten Jahr unter "Waldsterben" abgelegt, was ja so nicht verkehrt ist, ich dachte aber eher an sauren Regen und so ...



Das steht auf ner Tafel am Wegesrand vor Ort.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## spümco (13. Oktober 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Schön mal was aus der Görlitzer Ecke zu sehen. Ich hab bisher in den Königshainer Bergen noch nicht so das Trailparadies entdeckt. Es gibt zwar einige schöne Stellen aber das sind dann immer nur ein paar Meter.
> 
> Die Stelle mit den Schwarz-Weiß-Bildern ist nicht zu verachten. Ich hatte da im Sommer mal ein Bild gemacht, da sieht man ganz gut wie groß die Steine sind. Davor und dahinter sind auch zwei sehr enge Kurven.


 
Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachhaken...
Ich meine mich ja doch sehr gut auszukennen in den Königshainern, aber diese Bilder kann ich gerade überhaupt nicht einordnen - kann mir mal jemand bitte etwas auf die Sprünge helfen? 
Paradies-Aussicht - Senke rein und wieder raus und dann oben links rum?


----------



## sbradl (13. Oktober 2014)

spümco schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachhaken...
> Ich meine mich ja doch sehr gut auszukennen in den Königshainern, aber diese Bilder kann ich gerade überhaupt nicht einordnen - kann mir mal jemand bitte etwas auf die Sprünge helfen?
> Paradies-Aussicht - Senke rein und wieder raus und dann oben links rum?



Ich kenn die ganzen komischen Namen da nicht 
Das ist wenn man vom alten Bahnhof die Straße Richtung Hochstein fährt. Die Straße macht dann einen 90° Knick nach links. Da fährt man geradeaus und dann ist das auf der rechten Seite. Ist ne sehr kurze Passage. Sind nur ein paar Meter. Ich glaube aber, dass die Senke die du gemeint hast gleich daran anschließt.


----------



## AlterSachse (13. Oktober 2014)

HI, ich glaub das war hier
N51° 11.768 E14° 50.711
Google https://www.google.de/maps/place/51...01m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=de
Ansonsten schau Dir doch den Track dazu an den ich online gestellt habe.
Gruß


----------



## sbradl (13. Oktober 2014)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> HI, ich glaub das war hier
> N51° 11.768 E14° 50.711


Könnte passen. Ich kann @spümco auch gerne mal dahin führen.


----------



## spümco (14. Oktober 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Könnte passen. Ich kann @spümco auch gerne mal dahin führen.


 
Danke für die Hinweise!
Das ist dann genau da wo ich´s mir schon dachte - ich fand halt nur die Perspektive etwas ungewohnt - vielleicht auch weil ich da immer so schnell durch bin 
Danke für Dein Angebot - aber ich bin momentan leider nicht so reich mit Freizeit gesegnet - wenn Du da aber was überhast, würd ich zugreifen und als Gegenleistung selbst ne Führung anbieten - ich glaub da gibts sicher einiges Neues für Dich...


----------



## sbradl (14. Oktober 2014)

spümco schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise!
> Das ist dann genau da wo ich´s mir schon dachte - ich fand halt nur die Perspektive etwas ungewohnt - vielleicht auch weil ich da immer so schnell durch bin
> Danke für Dein Angebot - aber ich bin momentan leider nicht so reich mit Freizeit gesegnet - wenn Du da aber was überhast, würd ich zugreifen und als Gegenleistung selbst ne Führung anbieten - ich glaub da gibts sicher einiges Neues für Dich...



So schnell kann man dort doch gar nicht durchfahren. Das ist doch so ziemlich die technischste Stelle in den Königshainer Bergen oder? Ich lass mir auch gern mal die Gegend zeigen. War zwar immer wieder mal dort aber meistens waren die Touren eher enttäuschend.


----------



## spümco (14. Oktober 2014)

Technisch ja - aber die technischste noch lange nicht. Man kann sich grade in unmittelbarer Nähe zu den Streinbrüchen schöne Herausforderungen zusammen basteln, wenn auch vielleicht nicht unbedingt optimal in eine Runde integriert.
Mir scheint aber tatsächlich dass Du mal ne Führung brauchst - wenn ich mal Gefolgschaft hatte, waren die eigentlich immer sehr angetan von der Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (14. Oktober 2014)

Das hört sich ja super an. Hatte die Gegend schon aufgegeben...


----------



## spümco (14. Oktober 2014)

Bitte trotzdem um noch etwas Geduld - würde mich wenn sich ein freier Slot anbietet mal melden


----------



## sbradl (14. Oktober 2014)

Super danke!


----------



## AlterSachse (19. Oktober 2014)

Na damit der Trade nicht so weit nach hinten rutscht werd ich einen kleinen zum besten geben.
Für dieses Wochenende war ja noch mal bestes Wetter gemeldet, aber irgendwie hat man uns im Zipfel vergessen.
Trotz allem am SO eine Runde
Um den Hochwald
gemacht.
In der Stadt war ja noch schönster Sonnenschein aber schon auf dem Weg ins Gebirge sah es nicht mehr so toll aus.



Hinten sieht man schon die Vorboten für das Wetter der nächsten Woche (Regen).
Na was solls immer den Mittelweg hoch gekurbelt und da gab es auch schöne Eindrücke.



Na dann hoch auf die Brandhöhe wegen ein wenig Trail, aber der Weg dorthin war mühsamm.



Da ging wieder mal nichts alles Schlamm und keine Traktion mehr.
Oben auf den Kamm dann Null Sicht ins Böhmische und warm wars auch nicht gerade.



Die Trail Passage war auch nicht so vom besten wegen nasser Reifen und vielen Blättern, was nicht so meins ist.
Hier ein kleiner Laubteppich.



Oben am Kammloch dann die Grenze gequert und hinten um den Hochwald geradelt was immer recht nett wegen der tollen Aussicht ist die heute aber leider gegen Null ging.



Vorn an der Kammbaude angekommen sieht man auch das man nichts sieht.



Normalerweise erstrahlt dort der Hochwaldturm im Sonnenlicht aber heute war nicht mal der Berg zu erkennen.
Wenigstens dann Richtung Johannisstein noch ein nettes Bild auf die Burg erhascht.



Die Abfahrt vom Johannisstein war auch nicht so toll alles nass und aufgeweicht ich fands nicht toll, zu guter letzt noch durch den Hausgrund gedühst oder doch nur gekrochen. Jedenfalls waren dann in Oybiner Ecke so viel Wanderer unterwegs das es keinen Spass mehr richtig machte.
Also schnell noch den Liebigweg als Trail abwärts gewählt und den Mittelweg nach Hause genommen. Die Windböen haben mich zum Glück nicht vom Radel gepustet.
Na ja die Tour war ganz nett aber zu viel Leute zum Schluss unterwegs gewesen.
Tourdaten
So nun allen eine schöne Woche.
Gruß


----------



## firlie (20. Oktober 2014)

Hab gestern, am Sonntagabend, noch mal fix nen strammen Marsch durchs Elbsandsteingebirge unternommen. In der ungefähren Höhe vom "Hohburkersdorfer Blick" war natürlich obligatorischer Zwischenstopp.
Dort habe ich dann gleich an unseren östlichen Außenposten, an den AlterSachse gedacht und siehe da, da hinten links auf dem Bild, da wo er zu Hause ist, da ist nichts mehr, alles zugehangen   !
Aber fein Jörg, dass Du trotzdem gefahren bist, dass Du hier die Fahne hoch hängst und etwas zum Besten gibst 





Grüße vom
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (3. November 2014)

Das verlängerte Wochendende wurde dem Wetter entsprechend von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute mit warmen Herbsttouren gefüllt. Der Nachsaison entsprechend zu erwartenden Hochform wurde am 31. Oktober ein besonders Zehrender Tourverlauf gewählt, nach dem gewohnten Motto: kurz aber knackig.
Leider sind die Bilder der ambitionierten Touransprüchen zum Opfer gefallen, denn die Abschlusszeit war gesetzt, 13Uhr sollte das Ziel erreicht sein.

Da Fließtext ohne Bilder schnell zur schweren Kost wird, fasse ich mich kurz und ziehe ein Resume. Wir verfehlten wegen ungeplanter Pausen und einem aufgespießten Schlauch unser Zeitziel doch alle sind angekommen.


Mit Referenz auf diesen Abschluss möchte ich von unserer kleinen Tour am Folgetag zum Luchberg berichten.
Pünktlich waren wir am Treffpunkt in DD-Plauen und warteten auf den Leiter der Tour. André freute sich über die Anwesenheit von Johannes da er mit ihm in der Truppe auf eine gemütliche Runde hoffte. Doch mit entsetzen empfing er unseren Tourführer, Conrad, die Person an die man automatisch denken muss wenn man der Erschöpfung nahe ist und die Muskeln krampfen. Auch André hat diese Assoziation verinnerlicht als er bei seiner ersten Tour mit uns den falschen herausgefordert hat 

Mit diesem Empfang hatten wir gleich zu Beginn die perfekte erheiterte und erwartungsvolle Stimmung. Es machte Hoffnung als wir den gemeinen Teil der Gegend ausgelassen haben und sehr direkt den Weg in den Kaitzgrund gefunden haben, doch unbemerkt hat Conrad an der Spitze angefangen Druck zu machen. Die Gruppe hat diese Verhalten natürlich direkt aufgenommen und so ging zügig voran.

Die kommenden kräftezehrenden Wiesenhügel zwangen uns dann wieder zur Vernunft und den kleinen Gängen. Beim Johannes krachte und knirschte es Ordentlich beim beherzten Antritt, doch der kleine Wiesenhügel hat noch nie gewonnen und auch heute sollte er es nicht.

Zurück auf einen schnellen flachen Tourabschnitt rollten wir dahin, dabei machte Johannes auf seine durchhängende Kette aufmerksam, der Freilauf war jetzt wohl etwas hakelig.
Nach einer anschließenden Technischen Prüfung wurde aus hekelig: fest.
"Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben ihren 750€ LRS erfolgreich auf Fixi Betrieb umgerüstet" 

Auf entsprechende Bilder hab ich verzichtet, Johannes ist mir einfach zu Emotionslos gewesen. So verabschiedeten wir an der nächsten Kreuzung den ersten von 4 Leuten. Conrad scherzte das immer einer nicht ankommt und wir das jetzt, schon nach 5km, hinter uns gebracht haben. André wusste schon wie die nächsten 60km aussehen werden, nachdem Johannes uns verließ und keiner mehr da war auf den Rücksicht genommen werden muss. Wir grinsten nur und schoben die großen Gänge rein 
Das Fotolose geheize über Trails und Feldwege forderte seine Tribute und André musste sich nach 30km geschlagen geben. Er ließ sich leider nicht zum langsam fahren überreden und kürzte nach Dresden ab.

Um die Mittagszeit wurde es auf dem Wiesenweg zum Luchberg unerwartet warm, mit etwa 20°C Außentemperatur hat nun wirklich keiner gerechnet im November. Doch mit dem Ziel in Sicht war das schnell vergessen.

Am Fuße des Berges sollte ich dann ein Foto machen, ausnahmsweise bin ich dem mal nachgekommen.




Wir nutzen die Gelegenheit um noch etwas zu essen und taten dies unwissend in einem Marienkäferschwarm, die waren zwar aufdringlich, aber wenigstens haben die nicht gestochen. Da das Ziel, der Luchberg Gipfel, noch nicht erreicht war, hielten wir uns nicht lange beim Essen auf und fuhren hinauf. Das geplante Luchbergbild ist leider nicht brauchbar gewesen und so ging es auf schnellsten Wege Richtung Reinhardstsgrimma.





Es wartete ein mir unbekannter Trail auf uns, leider etwas umständlich einzubauen aber dennoch lohnenswert.
Wir schlossen unsere Tour mit den üblichen Rampen der Region rund um den Wilisch ab. Dabei wurde natürlich erfolgreich versucht eine weitere Auffahrt auf dem Weg zum Ziel einzubauen.





Nachdem wir durch den Lockwitzgrund geschossen sind





Statteten wir dem Trutzsch zum Abschluss noch einen Besuch ab.





Schöne Runde mit der gewohnten Auslese von in diesem Falle 50% der Teilnehmer


----------



## Falco (7. November 2014)

Micha hat seinen Kumpel Luis zum Biken überredet und mich spontan dazu aufgefordert eine Tour zu führen.
Nachdem er so schon 2 Leute eingespannt hat, waren wir dann zu 4. am Treffpunkt.
Luis wünschte sich eine kurze aber knackige Runde und wurde sofort vom Micha darauf aufmerksam gemacht mit der Wortwahl etwas aufzupassen 
Mit dem nun festgelegten Motto ging es im Wiegetritt den Weg zur Prießnitz herunter und auf dem bekannten Singletrail im zügigen Tempo voran. Wir kürzten ab um direkt zur Jungen Heide Richtung Radebeul einzubiegen. Nachdem wir das mit der Wortwahl geklärt hatten, fuhren wir die übliche Runde im normalen Tempo weiter und ließen wie immer keine Berge aus.
Luis konnte nicht genug bekommen und fuhr mindestens auf dem 3. Gang die Berge hoch, es fiel sofort auf das sich die ersten beiden Ritzel durch ihren glanz von den öligen Rest unterschieden und scheinbar noch nie genutzt wurden. Er begründete eher schnell unterwegs zu sein und diese nicht zu brauchen. Im Kopf plante ich bereits den veränderten Tourverlauf um spontan die steilsten Rampen in die Tour einzubauen, wir sind da schließlich flexibel. Doch bevor es so richtig hoch ging, sind wir erstmal ordentlich runter gefahren:









Micha war wieder besonders aggressiv an der Vorderradbremse und hat es wieder geschafft seinen Reifen soweit über die Felge wandern zu lassen das erneut das Ventil abriss. Luis war Hilfsbreit und hat ihm ohne zu zögern einen Schlauch angeboten, doch vom Snakebite im Ersatzschlauch hat er nichts erwähnt, da muss wohl die tückische Rucksackschlange zugebissen haben. So gab es dann von mir Ersatz.
Mit fast 3 Bar Luftdruck im Vorderreifen ging es dann bei schönstem Wetter weiter durch den Wald.
Im Fiedlergrund angekommen gab es wieder Feedback vom Neuzugang, die Tour ist technisch unerwartet Anspruchsvoll, was ich als Lob aufgenommen habe und erwiderte das die schwersten Stellen noch kommen.
Bevor es technisch Bergab ging, mussten wir erstmal wieder hoch. Nach dem Spruch mit dem 3. Gang wurde natürlich der Graue-Presse-Weg eingebaut und der hat es dann gebracht, ein Berg zum lieben.





Als Luis wieder in Kamerasichtweite war, stieg er auf und verlangte seinem Gefährt alles ab, es krachte ein paarmal ordentlich bis es auf einmal nach einem abschließenden Knall verstummte und er da stand: „Kettenriss!“
Von einem bisher unbekannten Problem konfrontiert wartete er mit der Kette in der Hand auf Hilfe, ohne Kettennieter und ohne Kettenschloss fragte er nach dem Rückweg. Doch ich brachte schnell zusammen, was zusammen gehört und Luis fragte mit erstauntem Blick „Wie, das war alles?“ Von der mobilen Werkstatt mit Ersatzteillager erfreut ging es die letzten Meter zum Aussichtspunkt Materialschonend weiter. Wir nutzen die Pause um die für den Schaden verantwortliche Schaltungseinstellung zu korrigieren und um die Treppenabfahrt anzukündigen.





Nachdem es Luis fast geschmissen hat, übte sich Micha in Vernunft:





Im Lößnitzgrund kündigte ich die härteste Bergwertung an und schuf alleine durch den Anblick des Anstieges neue Referenzen bei Luis. Doch leider hat der Berg eine weitere Schlüsselstelle dazugewonnen und uns zur Aufgabe gezwungen. Spätestens hier wurden wir dann endgültig als Freaks abgestempelt, doch als wir von extremeren Dresdenern berichteten, zu denen wir aufblicken, kam er völlig vom Glauben ab und meinte sich in der Sportart vergriffen zu haben.
Wir versprachen Besserung durch die nötige Pflichtteilnahme am Wöchentlichen Tourenprogramm und freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour mit ihm.
Mit dem Trainingsgedanken ging es weiter hoch zum Wasserturm um die nächste Abfahrt zu genießen. Auch hier gab es neue Hindernisse:





Und weil das noch nicht genug war, folgte waghalsige Treppenaktion:





Da war auch der Scheitelpunkt der Tour, denn es fehlte noch einer der Must-Have Trails, der 13 Brückenweg:





Die letzte Rampe hinauf war dann langsam die Luft raus, aber Luis gab einfach nicht auf, doch er meinte das er das mit dem Radfahren nicht so ernsthaft machen möchte 
Herunter zum Fiedergrund wurde es am Ende noch mal spannend.





Es folgte zum Abschluss der direkten Weg durch die Junge Heide bis Dresden-Trachau wo wir unseren neuen Mitstreiter verabschiedeten, in der Hoffnung ab jetzt Regelmäßig ein neues Gesicht in unsere Runde zu haben.

Micha überredete uns dann noch bis zum Alaunpark durch die Heide zu fahren um den Tag auch voll auszukosten.


----------



## absvrd (7. November 2014)

Davon würde ich mir mal einen track wünschen, wenn das geht?!


----------



## Falco (7. November 2014)

Nein, so funktioniert das nicht 

Du darfst dir einen Termin wünschen, dann fahren wir das ab. 
Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (8. November 2014)

Falco schrieb:


>



Das ist eine meiner Haus- und Hof-Runden. Von der Albrechtshöhe hatte ich jetzt mal die Cam dran.



Das Hüpferchen steht in der jungen Heide.








Respekt für die Treppen hoch zu. Ganz schön schmal und ganz schön rutschig. Ist's gut gegangen?


----------



## Falco (8. November 2014)

Klar, doch richtig Anspruchsvoll wird es erst mit solchen Abfahrtsorientierten Rädern mit dem ganzen Federweg und den dicken Reifen.


----------



## tanztee (8. November 2014)

Während @Falco als rollender Bürgerschreck seine Buddies versägt und und @Rockhopser sich als Demotivationstrainer hervortut, bin ich ganz für mich ohne Publikum auf Trailjagd am Hohen Schneeberg gewesen:

*Benebelt auf dem Bürgermeister-Luft-Weg*

Von Schöna aus ging es direkt zackig den Berg hoch, locken doch sagenhafte Aussichten auf der Hochebene:





Naja, zwischen den Nebelschwaden konnte man die Schrammis erahnen. Sozusagen "Shades of Grey" für Biker 

Über schier endlose Forstwege rolle ich Richtung Böhmisches Tor:





... kurbeln ... kurbeln ...





... immer rin in die Suppe:





Hier gibts zur weiteren Motivation die Tourenstulle:





Weiter gehts über taunasse Wege, bis plötzlich nach einer Kurve "Sie" erscheint!





Das Rendezvous ist nur von kurzer Dauer, auch stellen sich in OSM als gut fahrbarer Track markierte Wege (entspricht dem hiesigen Forst- und Feldweg) in Natura so dar:





Letztlich gelange ich zur bekannten Teerstraße und kurbel auf den Hohen Schneeberg rauf. Aus dem grauen Nichts schälen sich große Rechtecke mit Beinen dran: Boulderer, die ihre Matte ("Crashpad") zum Auto tragen. Bei dem Wetter 

Die Boulderer scheinen angesichts meiner zu denken: Biken, bei dem Wetter  

Oben wende ich mich gleich nach rechts und strebe die südwestliche Abfahrt an, ein solider S3er. Verglichen mit meinen Versuchen einige Jahre zuvor, läuft es eigentlich ganz gut, jedoch einige Male muss der Fuß raus.
Fotos sind jetzt irgendwie nicht drin, aber meinen Versuch vor Jahren hatte ich mit Cam am Lenker teilweise mitgefilmt:


Ganz so bürgerschreckmäßig wie Falco mit FF-Helm sehe ich zwar nicht aus, aber Knie/Schienbeinschoner dürfens schon sein.

Dann zweigt der grün markierte Wanderweg  - der eigentliche "Bürgermeister-Luft-Weg" - links ab und ich wähne mich noch guter Dinge, den Trail klar zu machen. Bis dahin:





Die andere Variante in der Nähe ist ebenfalls ein "No Go" für mich:





Mit Turnschuhen (alte Frontverletzung ... ) und bei teils glitschigen Steinen sind meinen Versuchen, die Schlüsselstellen zu knacken, doch recht schnell Grenzen gesetzt. 
Die Fotos bringen die Steilheit irgenwie nicht so richtig rüber 

Aber dann wird es richtig gut. Ein gleichmäßig ausgewaschender Trail, der eine konstante Vibrationsmassage generiert, strebt stetig bergab:






Aus Gründen mangelnden Zeitbudgets muss ich abkürzen, weitere Trails parallel zum Bürgemeiter-Luft-Weg sind dann eben andermal dran.
So geht es nach einem finalen Wiesenweg und einer Anzahl Häuser mehr zufällig zu einem Secret Spot der lokalen Freeride-Szene:





Ich nutze gößtenteils die Chickenways, macht trotzdem Spaß. Fotohalt an unschwerer Stelle:





Am finalen Steinfeld ist bei mir Ende Gelände, während ein Trupp Trailhunter mit schwerem Gerät an mir vorbeidonnert.
Gemeinsam rollen wir noch ein Stück Teerstraße, bis die Fully-Freunde in den nächsten Spot abbiegen.

Ich muss leider einige Höhenmeter auf blankem Asphalt vernichten, aus Zeit- und tourentechnischen Gründen.

Da ist dann der einer der tourentechnischen Gründe:





Unschwer raschle ich durchs Herbstlaub, lasse dann das Schäferwandmassiv rechts liegen und strebe dem gelb markierten Wanderweg entgegen, welcher einen Blick auf Decin erhaschen lässt:





Rechts die Schäferwand, und weiter links das Schloß.

Erinnerungen werden wach, an den Trail runter von der Schäferwand:




Weiter gehts bis zur Aussicht:





Der Trail wird dann etwas bewegter und schlängelt sich unter diversen Felsen entlang.





Bis auf eine Stelle, wo die Trockensteinmauer abgerutscht ist und man schon gut zielen muss, ist der Weg nicht weiter schwer.

Weiter geht es in Richtung eines kleinen Stausees, wo von oben ein ziemlich heftiger Trail einmündet. Heute aber sind wir auf dem Spazierwegabschnitt unterwegs:





Die Schoner sind hier eigentlich nicht nötig, aber ich war zu faul zum abmachen. Mehr Respekt seitens des Fußvolks hat man auch noch  

Über einen Forstweg gelange ich zum letzten Trail aus meiner "Erkundungsliste", welcher wiederum grün markiert hinab führt (das ist das Ende des Hangtrails von Tschirte/Certova Voda kommmend):





So hat die Tour einen schönen Abschluß, bis auf den zerkloppten Steinbrocken, welcher etwas den Flow stört.
Nun geht es mit vaumax bis Schöna, wo schon die S-Bahn auf mich wartet.

*Fazit:*
Kenner wissen es: Am und um den Hohen Schneeberg finden sich immer wieder aufs neue Trailperlen, so dass sich die vielen Höhenmeter und die Anreise jedesmal lohnen.


ride on!
tanztee

P.S. Kürzlich entdeckt - was für Trailsucher


----------



## darkJST (8. November 2014)

@kevdd: Bei mir zeigts kein Video an, lädst du es eventuell nochmal hier ins Videoportal?

Sehr schöne Tour @tanztee


----------



## firlie (10. November 2014)

@ Falco und an den @ tanztee - Chef ein Dankeschön für die Lektüre und die hübschen Bildchen die ihr der arbeitenden und somit für sportliche und pfadfinderische Aktionen unabkömmlichen Bevölkerung geliefert habt !
Die einen fahren eben bei strahlenden Sonnenschein während die anderen unbedingt in den seit Tagen anhaltenden böhmischen Nebel und Hochnebel flüchten. Andere wiederum schauen wehmütig und seufzend durchs Arbeitsfenster ...
*C’est la vie !!!*
Cheffchen ! - fette Trails hast Du da an Deinem Lieblingsberg wieder gefunden und die neuen Turnschuhe gefallen mir ganz besonders  !
-----------------------
Am Sonntag hab ich auch mal für 4 Stunden das Bike aus dem Kellerverlies geholt und bin in die "Suppe" geflüchtet. .
Gefahren bin ich von Schmilka, Hřensko bis nach Jetřichovice. Das ganze über 25 Ecken. Für einen Bericht reichts nicht, dafür war der Straßenanteil zu hoch aber ich habe für mich gar Interessantes und Angsteinflößendes entdeckt !!!

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte Tanztee schon das eine oder andere Bildchen von fragwürdigen, tschechischen Radwegen geliefert. Und so ein Wegelchen hab ich mit dem Radweg "3076" am Sonntag kennengelernt. Auf diesem Weg gelangt man ganz legal durch den böhmischen Nationalpark zur "Grundmühle" (Dolský Mlýn).
Da ich diesen Ausflug ursprünglich für mein Reiserennrädelchen geplant hatte, fuhr mir der Schreck mächtig in die Glieder, denn gleich am Anfang gings geländemäßig ganz gut zur Sache, dann wenig später blieb mir der Mund offen stehen, angesichts dessen, was den Radlern hier als "Radweg" geboten wird.
Zwar steht oben ein kleines Hinweisschild, was wohl auf die Sturzgefahr hindeuten soll, aber so etwas wird gerne mal übersehen ...











Meine gps Daten faseln etwas von stellenweise bis zu 18 %, die es da hinunter geht und ich war glücklich, das Bike mit den dicken reifen gewählt zu haben !
Die "Grundmühle" war dann natürlich das Highlight, aber bei 2°C und diesigem Wetter nicht das Optimum.








Ich komme wieder, wenn es wieder wärmer ist und sich der Nebel gelichtet hat !
Grüße vom
-firlie-


----------



## tanztee (10. November 2014)

Hallo @firlie , 

Glückwunsch! 
Du hast den einzigen legalen Downhill im Elbsandsteingebirge entdeckt 
Auch wenn Du das anders empfindest 

... und sag nicht, wir haben Dich nicht gewarnt:





Foto vom Juli dieser Saison - hier im SVTF veröffentlicht 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (10. November 2014)

Sieht fahrbar aus


----------



## firlie (10. November 2014)

*Ironiker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Gute Nacht dann !
-firlie-


----------



## mathijsen (14. November 2014)

Letzten Sonntag war nun endlich das erste Mal mit Bike im Isergebirge unterwegs. Entsprechend der herbstlichen Witterungsbedingungen wurde es eine

*Tour auf Tafelfichte und Heufuder via Singltrek - Nebeledition*

Nachdem Johannes und ich uns am Sonnabend im Rahmen einer Exkursion meines Freiberger Studentenvereins eine ordentliche Portion Kultur in Dresden gegönnt hatten, musste sich an diesem tollen Novemberwochenende natürlich auch aufs Bike gesetzt werden. Und das nicht nur auf den Standardtouren rund um Dresden. Die können wir im Winter noch zur Genüge machen.
Also wurde sich 7:15 (naja, eher 7:25) am Bf. Neustadt getroffen, die Bikes ins Auto geladen und ab Richtung Nove Mesto pod Smrkem. Kurz vor Görlitz wurde noch Stefan angerufen, dass er sich jetzt aus selbiger Stadt auf den Weg nach Südosten machen kann. Treffen war dann am Singltrek-Centrum.

Dessen Trails wurden dann auch zum Beginn gleich ein Stück befahren. Es war bewölkt, aber die Sichtweite dort unten noch hoch. Nach dieser kleinen Flow-Kurve folgte nun auch gleich der lange Anstieg zur Tafelfichte (Smrk). Erst über Asphalt, dann über Feinschotter. Wir kurbelten und kurbelten... und ich war so unvernünftig, immer mal wieder auf meine Höhenanzeige zu schauen. Ernüchternd...
Nun wurde auch noch der gut fahrbare Weg verlassen für einen anfangs steinigen und dann matschigen Trail. Auch der Nebel wurde dichter.




Nach gefühlt stundenlangem Uphill waren wir endlich oben angekommen. Sturm viel, Nebel auch, Sicht null. Also schnell weiter zum Heufuder (Stog Izerski). Erst ein wenig schnell aber holprig bergab, dann einen - zumindest ohne Schnee - bergauf unfahrbaren Steintrail. Umso erfreuter war ich, zu hören, dass es diesen später bergab gehen sollte. Auf dem Heufuder wurde erstmal... nein, nicht eingekehrt, das wollte Johannes erst beim zweiten Erreichen der Bergbaude machen, nachdem wir einen uns bisher unbekannten Trail hinunter nach Bad Flinsberg (Swieradow Sdroj) und denn abschließenden Uphill bezwungen haben.

Also nur kurz ein Riegel eingeworfen, was bei dem Sturm schon zum Auskühlen reichte, und dann sich der Überraschung genähert. Top oder Flop - das war jetzt die Frage. Und die Antwort fiel schon nach wenigen Metern eindeutig aus: 1,5km und 450hm feinster S2-Trail, was will man mehr. Oben ungläubig beobachtet von zahlreichen Wanderern.
















Abkühlung war nun kein Thema mehr, den bei der hier einzusetzenden Fahrtechnik wurde einem warm genug.

Kaum an den ersten Häusern von Bad Flinsberg angekommen, wurde umgedreht und die erneute Auffahrt zur Heufuderbaude in Angriff genommen. Nachdem er sich über mangelhaftes Schaltverhalten gewundert hatte, bemerkte Johannes, dass sich seine C.Guide-Kettenführung verabschiedet hatte, was ersteres jedoch nicht unbedingt erklärte, weshalb ich schon einen im Sterben liegenden Schaltzug vermutete. Aber erstmal nachgestellt und es konnte weiter gehen.

Nach gefühlt gar nicht so langer Zeit oben angekommen, wurden schnell die Räder angeschlossen und es konnte zur Einkehr übergegangen werden. Eine dreiviertel Stunde und ein schmackhaftes Mahl später mussten wir wieder hinaus in den eisigen Sturm, denn mittlerweile war es kurz vor drei. Wir hatten zwar Licht mit, wollten es in der Fremde aber nicht übertreiben. Also schnell mit zittrigen Händen die Schlösser gelöst und GPS-Geräte aktiviert und weiter ging es, rauf zur Heufuder-Spitze und dann den hinzu geschobenen Weg bergab gerumpelt...




... und wieder hinauf zur Tafelfichte.




Doch kurz vor ihr bogen wir rechts ab in einen Trail, den Johannes uns als S3-Bachbett ankündigte. Ich sag mal so: Im Durchschnitt war er nicht so viel schwerer als die Abfahrt vom Heufuder, aber ungleichmäßiger und mit immer häufigeren S3-Stein- und Wurzelkanten. Man fand kaum einen Rythmus.












Unten angekommen, hörte ich nur ein "Verdammt!" von Johannes: Der Schaltzug hatte sich nun an der Klemmung tatsächlich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Zum Glück ging es nun praktisch nur noch bergab und Johannes entschied nach dem Dranfriemeln des Lichts sogar, ein Stück Singltrek noch so wegzudrücken. So kamen wir mit viel Flow geschafft aber glücklich um ca. 17:00 am Parkplatz an.

Fazit: Mit Aussicht sicher landschaftlich schöner, aber trailmäßig auch so ein Erlebnis!

Mehr Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71970
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71948


----------



## firlie (15. November 2014)

> Doch kurz vor ihr bogen wir rechts ab in einen Trail, den Johannes uns als S3-Bachbett ankündigte. Ich sag mal so: Im Durchschnitt war er nicht so viel schwerer als die Abfahrt vom Heufuder, aber ungleichmäßiger und mit immer häufigeren S3-Stein- und Wurzelkanten. Man fand kaum einen Rhythmus.







Da seid ihr also auch das Bachbett runtergegurkt !
Respekt und Mund offen steh  !
Da zeigt sich mir zum Xten Male, dass die Unterschiede riesig sind. Selbst mit Fully...nein Danke !!!
PS: Da wär ich lieber mit zur "Kultur" nach Dresden gekommen  !
PS2:  @ CC. Ich schätze, das sind die richtigeren Leute für Dich und für eine eventuelle neuerliche Tour in Sachsen/Tschechien !
Schönes Wochenende
-firlie-


----------



## sbradl (15. November 2014)

Ja wir sind das Bachbett runtergegurkt. Obwohl es diesmal nicht so richtig laufen wollte... Das hat schonmal besser geklappt. Mangels Kondition und meinem schlechteren Verhältnis aus Körpergewicht zu Bike und Rucksack schieb ich es mal auf die Erschöpfung


----------



## AlterSachse (15. November 2014)

@mathijsen das ist aber ne feine Tour gewesen.  die Ihr da unter die Räder genommen habt.
Da merke ich wieder mal so richtig das ich zum "alten Eisen" gehöre  denn das Bachbett halte ich für mich nicht fahrbar. Da hilft bestimmt nicht mal ein anderes Bike.
Den S2 beim Lift, na ja für mich bestimmt bei trockenen Wetter grenzwertig aber bei dem feuchten Untergrund niemals.
Falls es irgendwo den Track gibt wäre ein Link nicht ganz schlecht.
So nun schönes WE, Gruß


----------



## darkJST (15. November 2014)

Och mit ner ausreichend griffigen Reifenmischung vorn past das schon, bin gefühlt den ganzen Tag kein einziges mal über den Vorderreifen gerutscht, obwohl ja alles feucht war. Hat mich selbst immerwieder erstaunt.

So in etwa wäre die Aussicht vom Smrk gewesen:


----------



## Falco (15. November 2014)

Schöne Tour hattet ihr da, wenn das Wetter mal besser ist und die Tage länger sind, dann komm ich da mal mit 

Wie weit viel habt ihr denn eigentlich geschafft an dem kurzen Novembertag? Und was ist aus der 2 Tagestour mit Übernachtung gewurden?


----------



## Falco (15. November 2014)

Da ich mich mit der Idee, Isargebirge im November mit Übernachtung und kurzen Tagen, nicht so richtig begeistern habe können, wurde an dem Wochenende etwas anderes geplant.

Der Blick auf die Wettervorhersage hatte mich dabei sehr verblüfft. Fast 100% Sonnenstunden am Wochenende im November kurz vor dem Blätterfall? Das ist selten und könnte dieses Jahr die erste und letzte Gelegenheit zu einer sehr schönen Herbsttour sein, die Bunter kaum sein kann.

Es war fast schon zu schön um wahr zu sein, sonst hat man solches Wetter erst kurz nach dem Blätterfall oder im Frühherbst mit weniger intensivem Farbspiel. Doch stand das mit dem Isargebirge schon fest und ich wollte vermeiden, mit meinem Enthusiasmus zur fast schon einmalig schönen Herbstour, von Matthias seinem Jahresziel abzulenken.

So entschied ich mich diesen Tag den Gelegenheitsbikern meiner Kontaktliste schmackhaft zu machen. Nachdem ich einfach mal alle dazu angeschrieben haben, hat sich Thomas hoch erfreut über meine Persönliche Einladung direkt dafür entschieden mitzukommen.

Relativ kurzfristig hab ich dies dann doch noch mit nüchterner Beschreibung veröffentlicht und so waren wir unerwartet zu fünft am Treffpunkt Schillerplatz.

André hatte auf der kurzen Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt schon seinen ersten Platten und meinte provokativ seinen für heute weg zu haben. Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen 

Nachdem in der Runde Michas Abmeldung verkündet wurde, hieß es wir waren vollständig und es ging los mit unserer bunten Herbstrunde.

Schon der Weg über das Blaue Wunder verriet uns was noch folgen sollte, überall erstrahlte die verschiedenen Gelbtöne unserer Laubwälder, ein wahrlich Goldener Herbst.









Es hingen nur noch über vereinzelte Dörfern ein paar Wolken vom Vortag





Die Runde wurde als gemütlich angekündigt und die Zeit haben wir uns auch genommen. Am Anfang hat sich Thomas noch vom André zu einem straffen Uphilltempo anstecken lassen, doch das hat sich schnell gegeben und wir waren alle im genießer Modus.





Natürlich bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel, aber mit einem 29 Zoll Carbon Hardtail kann man warscheinlich nicht langsam fahren 





Doch wer solche Bergsprints hinlegt bekommt auch seine Schiebebilder, ein Skandal, erst alle stehen lassen und dann selber der letzte sein 





Die tiefblauen Himmels waren es zu  verdanken das wir von wunderschönen Farbkontrasten begeistert wurden, alles schien wie gemalt und wir genossen jeden Augenblick.









Wir waren einfach nur davon angetan, mir gelang es zwar nicht das intensive Farbenspiel mit der Kamera so aufzunehmen wie wir es wargenommen haben, doch bekommt man bei manchen Aufnahmen das Gefühl davon welche Lichtstimmung uns den ganzen Tag begleitet hat.





Natürlich gab es auf unserer gemütlichen Tour auch die gewohnte Portion Flow













Und schon passierte es, André hatte einen platten, den zweite schon. Wie zur vorhergehenden Tour hat es sich mal wieder gerächt den Teufel an die Wand zu malen. Dank  verbrauchten Ersatzschlauches gönnte er uns durch akribischer Schlauchreperatur eine halbe Stunde Pause. Im Anschluss verlief es wieder Pannenfrei.

Nachdem wir den Namensgeber der Tour überquerten









verlor der Himmel langsam schon seine tiefblaue Pracht





Doch die tiefstehende Sonne schien uns immer noch ins Gesicht





Und so haben wir auf den letzten Metern noch etwas Strecke gemacht um die letzten Sonnenstrahlen zu nutzen







Als Finale gab es dann noch die verwinkelten Wege an der künstlichen Ruine













Kurz vor 16Uhr verabschiedeten wir uns hoch zufrieden von unserer spontanen Herbstrunde.

noch mehr Bilder gibt es hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71940?limit=60


Jetzt wisst ihr alle was ihr verpasst habt, denn wenn ich heute aus dem Fenster blicke, dann muss ich leider sagen das die Bäume bereits zu viele Blätter verloren haben um solch Farbenpracht 2014 erneut zu erleben.


----------



## CC. (15. November 2014)

Dieses Tafelfichten-Dingens muß ja was besonderes sein. Hat sich sogar schon bis hierher rumgesprochen. .. Es gibt sogar geführte Touren dorthin und der Bikeladen ist als Erste-Hilfe-Station auch gern genommen. 

Und dem firlie tät das so passen. Mich erst mit den jungen Reißern verkuppeln und sich dann feixend zum Leichenschmaus setzen (hätt ja keener ahnen können, daß der och bloß'n Hardtail fährt!).
Tolle Bilder und das im Novembergrau. Und wenn ich mir so die Details im Bachbett anschaue, sieht das knifflig-rutschig, aber fahrbar aus 
@AlterSachse: wenn man spürt, daß man zum alten Eisen gehört, sollte man das Grundmaterial wechseln. Also Alu oder Carbon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (15. November 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> @AlterSachse: wenn man spürt, daß man zum alten Eisen gehört, sollte man das Grundmaterial wechseln. Also Alu oder Carbon....


 Na ja ist in Arbeit soll aber eigentlich erst ein 2016 Modell werden


----------



## sbradl (16. November 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> hätt ja keener ahnen können, daß der och bloß'n Hardtail fährt!


Wir fahren doch auch nur hardtails... allerdings teilweise mit etwas mehr federweg und breiteren reifen


CC. schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir so die Details im Bachbett anschaue, sieht das knifflig-rutschig, aber fahrbar aus


Die Bilder vom Bachbett waren die harmlosen Stellen...


----------



## Falco (16. November 2014)

*Glashütte, Trails statt Uhren*

Bei meiner Rundmail gab es natürlich nicht nur eine Antwort, so hat auch Stan von seiner heimlich geplanten Sonntagsrunde erzählt.

Da er erst 2012 zum ersten Mal aufs Fahrrad gestiegen ist, sollte es wie auch Samstag ebenso eine gemütliche Runde werden. Unter der Voraussetzung habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen 7:30Uhr zusammen mit André von Dresden aus nach Glashütte zu fahren.

Um die Uhrzeit gab es sogar noch Frühnebel wie man ihn von Firlies Ausflügen kennt. Eine ganz neue Erfahrung für uns als Spätstarter 

André fühlte sich bei den niedrigen Temperaturen und der hohen Luftfeuchte nicht sonderlich wohl, aber wollte auch nichts von mir haben. Doch als ich mich irgendwann angefangen habe auszuziehen, blickte er neidisch auf jedes Kleidungsstück was ich einpackte und wollte dann doch meinen Buff haben.

Kurz vor 9Uhr waren wir dann auch schon am Treffpunkt und konnten die Tour nach einem kurzen Frühstück starten.

Die Tour begann anders als erwartet sehr straff, eher schon außergewöhnlich straff. Mit 45km/h sind wir die Trails außerhalb des Komfortbereiches runter gedonnert, doch als Fullyfahrer will man wenigstens am Hardtailfahrer dran bleiben…

Als es im Anschluss mit 10-25km/h auf Anschlag über einen schmalen Trail mit Querwurzeln geheizt sind wurde mir gleich wieder anders. Jeder Baum den man nur knapp verfehlt hatte trieb den Adrenalinspiegel in ungewohnte höhen.

Nachdem dann auch der sonst immer an der Front führende André abgefallen ist mussten wir erstmal klären was hier los ist. Stan hatte innerhalb von 2 Jahren Konditionell so extrem zugelegt wie man es selber in den letzten 5 Jahren nie hätte erreichen können. Erst kürzlich habe er als Einzelstarter beim 24 Stunden Rennen mit über 20 Stunden Fahrzeit und fast 7000! Höhenmetern am Stück den 5. Platz beim 2much4you belegt. Und das alles in 2 Jahren ohne vorher als Rennradfahrer oder Kurier tätig gewesen zu sein. Das muss man erstmal auf sich wirken lassen.

Und so vereinbarten wir eine Geschwindigkeitsreduktion und die Kamera wurde an die neue Spitzenposition übergeben 

Danach war es dann auch möglich von den beiden Rennfahrern die ersten Bilder zu machen









Von den Trails die ich dieses Jahr innerhalb unzähliger Erkundungstouren zum ersten Mal kennengelernt habe, gehörten die besten bereits seit langem zur Hausrunde der Erzgebirgler.









Und wir ließen natürlich auch keine der gemeinen Berge aus,





auch wenn wir noch keinen gesehen haben der diese bezwungen hat. Oder grade deswegen um vielleicht der erste zu sein.





Doch verlangten wir dem Material wohl zu viel ab, beim Hochpreisigen Carbonhardtail knallte es am Steilsten stück 3 mal und schon wurden die Sperrklinken durch das hohe Drehmoment wie Streichhölzer durchbrochen und der Freilauf zerstört.

Es brachte nichts, dagegen kann man nichts machen uns so verabschiedeten wir mal wieder jemanden vorzeitig von der Tour.

Doch das konnte uns die Stimmung nicht vermiesen, denn mittlerweile war der Himmel Wolkenfrei und das Wetter war wieder einfach klasse.





Und dann wurde es auch noch Bergab anspruchsvoll.









Als Stan sein Rad noch mal nach oben schob, sammelten sich schon die Wanderer und beobachteten gespannt das geschehen.





Und als er sichtbar angestrengt sein Riesenrad mit viele mühe zum ersten mal erfolgreich um die Spitzen kehren gezirkelt hat.









Applaudierte die Menge plötzlich völlig unerwartet und hocherfreut von dem Programm was hier sonst wohl nicht geboten wird 

Nach einer wohlverdienten Pause an der Bastei ging es weiter im Programm, keine paar Meter weiter folgte das nächste Highlite. Glashütte hat außer Uhren auch feinste Trails zu bieten.













Doch forderte das hohe Tempo seinen Tribut und wir mussten uns den Konditionell weit überlegenen Erzgebirglern geschlagen geben und planten den direkten Weg nach Schlottwitz um mit letzter Kraft mit dem Lederberg abzuschließen.







Der Rückweg nach Dresden musste dann aber Asphaltiert erfolgen und sicher nicht mit den wahnwitzigen 48km/h die uns Stan auf der Ebenen auf den Weg nach Schlottwitz an der Spitze vorgegeben hat.

Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr spannend das man doch jedes Jahr jemanden trifft der neue Referenzen schafft. Vorher kannte ich niemanden der innerhalb von 2 Jahren mal eben fast 7000hm am Stück mit dem MTB fahren kann…


----------



## baerzold (16. November 2014)

@Falco: * Hut Ab!!!*  seit Ihr den kurzen Trail vom Eselsteig zur Bastei gefahren? 
			 Da hatte ich eindeutig zu viel Schiss davor beim letzten mal. Ansonsten sind
			 die Trails rund um Glashütte schon erste Sahne.

MfG Pierre

P.S. Habt Ihr einen GPS-Track der Runde?


----------



## tanztee (16. November 2014)

*Pilztrail!* 
Ich will jetzt sofort zum Pilztrail 

Ich zitiere mal das






von da: Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland

Das jemand den Falco dermassen versägt ... hat jemand sichere Aussagen, dass die Hölle nicht gefroren ist    

Die Serpentine zur Bastei ist heftig -- Respekt  War mir zu fett, da war ich mit meinem Latein am Ende 

ride on!
tanztee

P.S. Kann mir mal jemand die Lage/Koordinaten des ominösen Bachbettes an der Tafelfichte verraten, das klingt interessant!


----------



## Falco (16. November 2014)

baerzold schrieb:


> @Falco: * Hut Ab!!!*  seit Ihr den kurzen Trail vom Eselsteig zur Bastei gefahren?
> Da hatte ich eindeutig zu viel Schiss davor beim letzten mal. Ansonsten sind
> die Trails rund um Glashütte schon erste Sahne.
> 
> ...



Exakt diesen.
Wobei ich nur bis zur Kante gefahren bin
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1735967
und dort in der Pose verweilte bis ich endlich den Verluss der Kamera gehört hatte 

Es gibt einen GPS Track von der Runde, doch ich werde wie immer weiterhin jede Gelegenheit zur Solotour mit der Zurückhaltung von GPS Tracks vermeiden. Das ziehe ich so lange durch bis der Moment kommt, an dem ich wegen Terminkonflickten Touren mit euch nicht zusagen könnte. 



tanztee schrieb:


> *Pilztrail!*
> Ich will jetzt sofort zum Pilztrail
> 
> Ich zitiere mal das
> ...




Hey, den kenne ich, da waren wir doch am Sonntag

Haben die Pilztrailfotos das Verlangen nach diesem in dir so sehr gestärkt?


----------



## darkJST (16. November 2014)

Sach einfach bescheid wenn du mal wieder in der Ecke fährst @tanztee, entweder ich oder @sbradl zeigen dir den Einstieg Muss das jetzt mal wie Falco handhaben*g*


----------



## tblade_ (16. November 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> P.S. Kann mir mal jemand die Lage/Koordinaten des ominösen Bachbettes an der Tafelfichte verraten, das klingt interessant!



Geheimniskrämerei. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das dieser Weg.


----------



## baerzold (16. November 2014)

Und hier der Pilz zum Pilztrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (17. November 2014)

@tanztee hier noch ein Stück Karte und Infos
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-in-und-um-goerlitz.657791/page-7#post-11188910
Einstieg Bachbett N50° 53.492 E15° 16.631
Gruß


----------



## Th. (17. November 2014)

Immer wieder faszinierend - fast beängstigend - wie @Falco jedes Wochenende 2 Riesentouren auf hohem Niveau abräumt und dazu noch perfekte Bilder liefert...
Ich kann da nicht mithalten, qualitativ und schon gar nicht quantitativ. Nichts desto trotz ein paar Worte und (schlechte) Bilder von einem Kurzausflug ins sächsische Flachland:
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber seit Jahren wollte ich schon mal die Königsbrücker Umgebung checken. Ok, Keulenberg und auch die touristischen Highlights der Königsbrücker Heide sind mir bekannt - was gibt es da noch...?

Start am Bahnhof und runter ins Pulsnitztal: Oh je, die besten Jahre scheinen dort schon geraume Zeit vergangen zu sein...




Der anschließende Pfad (lt.OSM) hinauf zum Scheibischen Berg war unfahrbar - genaugenommen hat das nichts mit "Weg" in irgeneiner Form zu tun. Oben erreicht man das Kriegsmahnmal, irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass das das einzige Denkmal dieser Art ist, wo schon zu DDR Zeiten den gefallenen deutschen Soldaten des zweiten Weltkrieges namentlich gedacht wurde...




Von dort gibt es auch 'nen Ausblick auf Königsbrück - naja, vernünftiges Wetter vorausgesetzt:




Mich zog es aber ins Tal der Pulsnitz, der Abschnitt flussaufwärts nennt sich "Tiefental". Am Beginn wurde ich erstmal vor der Natur gewarnt:




Die nachfolgenden km durch das Tal sind durchaus sehenswert:












Bei schönem Wetter muss ich unbedingt dort nochmal hin.

Am Ende des Tiefental, in Reichenau, dann die:




Keine Ahnung was da abgeht..., mir stellte sich spontan die Frage, was fürn lausiges Land dieses Deutschland ist, wenn so ein Schuppen die aktuelle Halle dazu ist...

Da musste ich unbedingt auch mal bissel Größe zeigen! Das gelang mir auf dem Wagenberg, bzw. der Alfredhöhe:




Die zum "Wagen"-berg zugehörigen Räder fand ich dann im nächsten Ort:




Da mittlerweile die Nachmittagssonne schwer am Arbeiten war, gedachte ich nochmal an die Königsbrücker Heide ranzurollen:




Haselbergturm, Wettinhöhe. Die Sicht war allerdings - wie erwartet - eher mäßig:



(Links, das ist der Wagenberg)

Der Weg zurück nach Königsbrück führte mich noch am ehem. Kernwaffenlager der Sowjetarmee vorbei zum See der Freundschaft:




Dort gabs dann noch sowas wie 'nen Sundowner:




...und Ende - mit der abschließenden Erkenntnis, dass meine Kompaktknipse bei solchen Lichtverhältnissen keine Chance hat...


----------



## Falco (17. November 2014)

Unsinn, schlechte Bilder sind die, die nicht gemacht wurden. 

Und stellt euch vor, letztes Wochenende hatte ich keine zusammenhängenden 4 Stunden Zeit zum Radfahren und war so gar nicht unterwegs 

Darf ich erwähnen das ich es nicht in Ordnung finde dich seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen zu haben? Wann lädst du uns mal zu einer gemütlichen Tour ein? Vielleicht sollte man dazu einfach mal abstimmen um dem Wunsch etwas zu verdeutlichen.

@All: Wer möchte sich denn gerne mal vom Thomas einladen lassen?


----------



## Th. (17. November 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Darf ich erwähnen das ich es nicht in Ordnung finde dich seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen zu haben? Wann lädst du uns mal zu einer gemütlichen Tour ein?



Wir können im Winter ja mal wieder wandern gehen ...
(irgendwo hab ich von letztens sogar noch Bilder...muss mal suchen.)


----------



## Falco (19. November 2014)

Da ich das Wochenende ausgelassen habe, musste das mit der Tour natürlich nachgeholt werden. Und so haben wir am Montag spontan die Nightride Saison eröffnet.

Leider waren wir nur zu zweit, woran die kurzfristige Anmeldung wohl nicht ganz unschuldig war.

Zu allem Überfluss kam Johannes verspätet an und musste noch an seiner Schaltung herum basteln, doch dafür war es an dem Abend wenigstens schön warm und trocken.





Während der Wartezeit konnte ich die Zukunft des Straßenverkehrs beobachten 





Nach kurzer Verzögerung und der Anfahrt vom Schillerplatz waren wir dann 18Uhr im Wald angekommen und haben gleich die ersten Trails genossen.













Lichttechnisch waren wir natürlich gut ausgestattet.









Leider brachte Johannes nicht die besten Voraussetzungen für einen tollen Saisonstart mit und war leicht übermüdet ziemlich kraftlos unterwegs und kippte beim langsamen bergauf fahren wie in Zeitlupe zur Seite ins Laub und wollte gar nicht mehr aufstehen 

Es war nicht sein Tag und so hat er sich entschieden das letzte Stück hoch zu schieben





Über Felskanten wollte er nach dem Schreck auch nicht fahren 





Das holen wir sicher nach, denn nachts fällt alles leichter 

Zwischendurch sind uns überall in der Heide verteilt immer wieder Nachtwanderer begegnet, es war fast mehr los als Tagsüber an einem trüben Samstag, doch Radler haben wir keine getroffen.

Nach einer Stunde fahrt wurde Johannes langsam wach,  so konnten wir die breiten Wege wieder verlassen und den Brückenweg guten Gewissens noch in unsere kurze Feierabendrunde einzubauen.









Das sollte dann auch schon genügen. Nach 2 Stunden wollten wir die Runde mit dem Kuhschwanz abschließen, was nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, da dort gern mal Streckenveränderungen stattfinden, die einem Nachts sehr ungelegen kommen können. Doch glücklicherweise haben uns keine unbekannten Überraschungen erwartet und wir konnten den Tag entspannt ausklingen lassen.





Entsprechend zeitig sind wir wieder aus dem Wald heraus und hatten noch eine lange erholsame Nacht bevor es am Nächsten Morgen wieder auf Arbeit ging.


----------



## darkJST (19. November 2014)

Dafür bin ich das erste mal diesen Drop im Q-Schwanz gesprungen und war doch etwas enttäuscht. Der hat so garkeinen flow...muss ich mir bei gelegenheit nochmal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (20. November 2014)

Beeindruckend tolle Fotos für die Lichtverhältnisse!


----------



## Falco (20. November 2014)

Danke, alles ohne Blitz


----------



## CC. (20. November 2014)

Dafür habt Ihr mit den China-Brennern sicher auch die letzten Wildschweine in den Bäumen verbrutzelt 

btw: habt Ihr das Föhn-Wetter gehabt? kurz-kurz im November???


----------



## darkJST (20. November 2014)

Nicht direkt, lange Hose wird erst ab Null Grad angezogen und obenrum war mir einfach zu warm mit Windstopperjacke, wurds die Windstopperweste


----------



## Falco (20. November 2014)

Waren glaub 10°C, windstill und trocken.
Ich schau dann noch mal was in den Fotos als Außentemperatur eingetragen ist.
Leider werden die Daten nicht mit exportiert, da die Felder für Außen- und Batterietemperatur Sony spezifisch sind.


----------



## Falco (20. November 2014)

Es waren 11-12°C

Doch das ist uns fast schon wieder zu warm


----------



## Falco (25. November 2014)

Mi, 19.11. Buß und Bettag: *Regen, 5°C*

*Büßen statt Biken? Sicher nicht!*

Unter diesem Motto haben wir uns um 10 Uhr am Alaunpark getroffen. Immerhin sind 4 Leute zusammen gekommen, es war auch wieder Neuzugang am Start, klasse 

Nachdem ich schon 9:40Uhr am Treffpunkt war und Micha wie immer zu spät kam, ging es gut abgekühlt nach 30 Minuten los.

Um wieder warm zu werden sind wir zügig bis Radebeul durchgezogen, bis es wieder Zeit wurde die Hosenbeine hochzukrempeln 





Witterungsbedingt haben wir diesmal die Winter Variante der Runde in Angriff genommen und die fiesen Auf- und Abfahrten ausgelassen. Die Wurzelwege am Hang waren anspruchsvoll genug.





Unser Ziel war der Brückenweg im Spitzgrund, denn so eine Holzbrücke macht erst so richtig Spaß wenn das Holz so schön glänzt. Bilder muss ich das nächste Mal machen, ich war diesmal einfach zu deprimiert nachdem ich den Fuß 2 mal absetzen musste 

Die Auffahrt zum Spitzberg, ein Leckerbissen für Bergkämpfer, mussten wir aus Zeitgründen leider auch auslassen. Doch es folgte die Entschädigung über den Hochstein.

Die Pause am Freistehenden Gipfel haben wir uns gespart und nur eine Kleinigkeit im Windgeschützen Wald gegessen. Um die Verdauung zu beschleunigen haben wir auf der Hochstein Abfahrt dafür gesorgt das im Magen alles gut vermengt wird





Auf dem Rückweg durfte der 13 Brückenweg natürlich nicht fehlen. Dem Micha war es dabei wieder völlig egal das auf den sowieso schon durchgeweichten Holzbrücken auch noch nasses Laub lag. Immer mit Vollgas in die Kurve, es heißt doch Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit?





Da es heute alles so gut lief sollte es am Ende der Tour noch mal technisch werden. Verwinkelte aber kurze Treppenabfahrten garniert mit kleinen Wurzelabsätzen versüßen einem die Tour und sind besonders reizvoll wenn die Stufen grün schimmern und die Wurzeln schmierig glänzen.







 



Natürlich wollten wir unsere Pflichtpanne nicht vergessen, der Neuzugang hat sich dazu bereit erklärt einen Chainsuck zu verursachen und ist dabei etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.

Wir hatten ordentlich zu tun die Kette wieder zu lösen, das Specialized war optimal für ein derartiges Problem. Der Umwerfer war ohne Schelle, so dass man diesen nicht wegdrehen konnte. Die Direktmount Schraube ist selbstverständlich aus Optischen Gründen hinter den Kettenblättern versteckt.

Dann schrauben wir eben die Kettenblätter ab. Nachdem wir die widerspenstigen schrauben gelöst haben wurde es spannend, Ätsch! Kettenblatt ist immer noch dran. Das kleine Blatt der der 2-Fach Kurbel war so groß das man die Schrauben des großen Blattes nicht herausziehen konnte. Und jetzt kommt das beste, der Rahmen war im Tretlagerbereich groß genug um die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes zu verdecken 

Also Kurbel abmontieren oder Kette aufnieten. Wie entschieden uns die Kette aufzunieten. Nachdem das geschafft war bewegte sich das ganze immer noch keinen Millimeter. Nach über eine halben Stunde und viel Geduld haben wir die Kette aber doch noch frei bekommen und alles wieder zusammengebaut.

Um den Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu entgehen, haben wir die Heide durch das Ziel DD Trachau ersetzt.

Alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72083


----------



## Falco (26. November 2014)

Mittwoch Feiertag? Das bedeutete langes Wochenende 

Nach unserer Abstimmung bei Cielab entschieden wir uns für die 2. Wochenhälfte. Auf der Radebeultour konnte ich schon die Tour für Donnerstag klar machen. Es sollte wohl eine kleine Runde nur mit mir und Micha werden, doch diese fiel leider aus 

Aus dem Donnerstag wurde so ein Haushaltstag, aber natürlich ging es gleich weiter im Programm mit unserer Freitagsplanung.

Es sollte ein Runde in Pulsnitz werden, da sich der Herbst mit seinen langen Tagen ideal für Touren mit langer Anfahrt eignet 

So entschieden wir uns um 7:25Uhr in DD Klotsche zu treffen. Mein Zug fuhr leider nicht wie geplant bis Klotsche durch uns so durfte Johannes sein Frühstück um 20 Minuten verlängern nachdem ich meine Ankunft verschoben habe. Unpünktlich um 7:50Uhr ging es los auf den Weg nach Pulsnitz. In der Heide war der Forst zur frühen Stunde schon fleißig am Zerstören, erst wenn der Boden so richtig Weich ist macht es Spaß mit den fetten Maschinen durch den Wald zu fahren. Das sorgte für eine enorme Schlammschlacht, der Dreck lief die Reifenwand herunter, tropfte auf die Kassette, färbte diese in ein gleichmäßiges braun und verursachte den dazu passenden Sound.

Nach vielen Kilometern Feldweg und ein paar Trails sind wir auch irgendwann in der Hochstein Region angekommen. Uns erwartete ein abgesperrter Wald, Jagt am 21.11. 7:30 bis 15:30Uhr

Kurze Kalenderprüfung, Check, Volltreffer 

Erst kürzlich ist uns das in Oybin passiert, doch dort waren wir wegen fehlender Absperrung schon mitten im Kreuzfeuer. Nur das tot auf dem Weg liegende Wildschwein zeigte uns das letzte mal, dass wir dort wohl nicht sein sollten.

So waren wir über die Absperrung doch recht glücklich dass die Leute sich wenigstens darum gekümmert haben.

Wir fuhren also um den Wald herum und entdeckten eine Absperrung nach der anderen. Nachdem wir irgendwann fast 2/3 der Tour umfahren haben, konnten wir wenigstens die letzten 2 Trails mitnehmen. Bilder gab es daher entsprechend keine und es wurde langsam Zeit für die Rückfahrt.

Das war es auch schon, 30km Anfahrt, 2 Trails und 30km Rückfahrt. Dank Schlamm natürlich mit einem Verschleiß den man sonst wohl erst nach mehreren großen Touren erreicht.





Umso mehr freute man sich natürlich auf das Wochenende.


----------



## Falco (27. November 2014)

Zur Linkselbischen Tour wurde am Samstag geladen. 11Uhr war Treff am Tierpark Meißen um Leler eine möglichst kurze Anfahrt zu verschaffen.

9:35 Uhr hab ich mich mit Micha und André am Bahnhof Mitte getroffen. Früh, kalt und windig war es laut Micha, er strotze nur so vor (de)Motivation 

Es folgte eine gemütliche Anfahrt über den Radweg, auf dem unserem Morgenmuffel schnell langweilig wurde. Kurz vor 11Uhr waren wir da und wärmten uns in der Sonne (8°C statt 5°C)

Robert ist etwa 5 Minuten nach 11 eingetroffen und kündigte die Brandenburger mit weiteren 15 Minuten Verspätung an. André und Micha haben während der Wartezeit gemeinschaftlich um die Wette gezittert.

Als wir Vollzählig waren und sich die Brandenburger im Auto fertig umgezogen hatten, ging es 11:30Uhr los.

Wir wählten den direkten Weg nach oben um der sich zur Außentemperatur annähernden Körpertemperatur entgegen zu wirken. Und so abrupt es bergauf ging, so ging es auch abrupt bergab.









Als es wieder bergauf ging, wurden wir knallhart von den Brandenburgern abgezogen. André war begeistern, erst kürzlich vom Einsteiger Stanley deklassiert wurden und jetzt die Offensive aus dem flachen Brandenburg 

Wir taten unser bestes um dem angereisten Mitfahrern etwas zu bieten und obwohl die Trails bei der Nässe teilweise sehr langsam waren, hofften wir das alle Freude daran finden.









Uns hat es auf jeden Fall gefallen, aber ich weiß, Eigenlob und so weiter 





Unten am Erlichgrund haben wir auf die Ankunft von @leler gewartet. Die Brandenburger haben die Zeit genutzt um noch mal runter zu fahren





Als Tilo dann da war, ging es weiter im Programm. Teilnehmer des 1000 Meilen Rennen bekommen natürlich keine Pause, erst recht nicht wenn diese mit 29er Carbon Hardtail zu einer Tour zustoßen 

Nach dem nächsten der vielen Berge hatten wir wieder Spaß im Wasser, eine Erfrischung ist immer gut, auch bei 10°C 





Im Saubachtal erfreuten wir uns wie immer an den Brücken





Und die Brandenburger waren kurz davor sich den Gegenanstieg, den wegen mangelnder Pedalfreiheit noch keiner geschafft hat, vorzunehmen. Leider haben Sie den Spaß wegen der Feuchtigkeit dann doch ausgelassen.

Dafür gab es anderes im Saubachtal zu bewundern, die Auf und Abfahrten denen es an Felsen mangelte, wurden durch Holzstufen erweitert, jetzt rüttelt es noch mehr.

Nach der 3. Erfrischenden Flussdurchfahrt gab es auch mal ein kleines Aluprofil als Brücke, gefolgt von einer mit viel zu hohen Laubschicht bedeckten Auffahrt. Oben angekommen gab es als nächstes die Pflichtpanne, André hat mal wieder Punkte bekommen, diesmal für Lockere Bremsscheiben. Das Problem war schnell behoben und ein Tal weiter gab es wieder zu staunen:





Etwa 1km entfernt wurde zwar eben erst eine Pipeline gebaut, aber davon kann man nie genug haben. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1084499

Die Tour haben wir dann wie gewohnt im Tännichgrund abgeschlossen. Zu mindestens fast, denn Micha hat die Brandenburger noch mal den Berg herunter gejagt um auf dem Weg zum Amselgrund noch ein paar extra Höhenmeter zu sammeln.

Leider war es dafür schon zu spät und wir haben uns im Tännichgrund verabschiedet und sind zusammen mit Leler noch mal zum Amselgrund gefahren.

Danach haben plötzlich Micha und André einen auf faul gemacht und so ist aus dem geplanten Zschonergrund nichts mehr geworden. Und als wäre das nicht schon schande genug, wurden auch noch völlig unverdient die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel bemüht...

Trotzdem hat es sich gelohnt, die Faulheit zum Start des Wochenendes wird später bestraft 

Alle Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72163
Und ein paar Zahlen:


----------



## darkJST (27. November 2014)

Damit wenigstens jeder weiß wie schön es am Freitag war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (27. November 2014)

Danke für die vielen Daumen an alle.

Soll ich in dem Tempo weiter machen, oder spamme ich euch das Thema zu sehr mit Berichten und Bildern zu?


----------



## Th. (27. November 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Soll ich in dem Tempo weiter machen (...)?



Gern.
Hauptsache du hälst damit bis zum Frühjahr durch...


----------



## tanztee (28. November 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Daumen an alle.
> 
> Soll ich in dem Tempo weiter machen, oder spamme ich euch das Thema zu sehr mit Berichten und Bildern zu?



Wenn Du "Biker aus Leipzig", den Rätselfred und den Chemnitzer Fred überholt hast (sind ja nur noch so 2400 Post), darfst du ein wenig ruhiger "treten" 

Ne, ich freue mich jedesmal auf einen Tourenbericht, habe da schon unzählige Anregungen für mich gewinnen können und Deine Heimattreue ist in meinen Augen sehr löblich 

Ich muss ja selbstkritisch offen vor versammelter Community latente Posting-Prokrastination bekennen 

Gelobe hiermit Besserung!!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (28. November 2014)

tanztee schrieb:


> Gelobe hiermit Besserung!!


Alle haben es gehört! Es hat Zeugen!

Falco schafft das nie in dem Tempo bis zu Frühjahr. Bis Sylvester hat er alle Mitfahrer und ihr Material aufgearbeitet! 


Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Tourenberichte.


----------



## Falco (28. November 2014)

Th. schrieb:


> Gern.
> Hauptsache du hälst damit bis zum Frühjahr durch...



An mir soll es nicht liegen wenn ich im Winter mal keine Mitfahrer zum Fotografieren finde 



tanztee schrieb:


> habe da schon unzählige Anregungen für mich gewinnen können und Deine Heimattreue ist in meinen Augen sehr löblich



Das liegt eher an der Jahreszeit. Da wir prinzipbedingt möglichst immer mit dem Rad anreisen wollen, kommt man schnell in einen Interessenkonflikt, wenn es heißt 6 Uhr Start in Dresden um eine Tour außerhalb fahren zu können.
Da muss man sehr feinfühlig mit der Ankündigung von Touren vorgehen, mir fehlen einfach die Frühaufsteher in der Runde 



CC. schrieb:


> Falco schafft das nie in dem Tempo bis zu Frühjahr. Bis Sylvester hat er alle Mitfahrer und ihr Material aufgearbeitet!



Davor fürchte ich mich auch. Zum Glück ist robuster Nachschub grade von seiner Weltreise zurückgekehrt.
Vielleicht kann Richard auch noch den Martin Mobilisieren, in der Winterzeit hat der Radladen hoffentlich Arbeitszeiten die ihm eine Tourenteilnahme ermöglichen.

Und wenn es nur ums Material geht, ist die Winterzeit doch die beste, da sind die Auftragsbücher der Radmechaniker leer 

Ansonsten plane ich ein strategisches Nachrücken neuer Teilnehmer, würde euch gern mal auf einer Wunschtour sehen, mein Fotoalbum ist durch die gängigen Teilnehmer langsam übersättigt.
Das Kernteam wird sowieso zur Pflichtteilnahme verdonnert, nur fehlt mir leider ein Druckmittel, das mit den Bildern zieht langsam nicht mehr nachdem jeder schon so viele hat


----------



## mathijsen (28. November 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Das liegt eher an der Jahreszeit. Da wir prinzipbedingt möglichst immer mit dem Rad anreisen wollen, kommt man schnell in einen Interessenkonflikt, wenn es heißt 6 Uhr Start in Dresden um eine Tour außerhalb fahren zu können.
> Da muss man sehr feinfühlig mit der Ankündigung von Touren vorgehen, mir fehlen einfach die Frühaufsteher in der Runde


Also an mir solls nicht liegen, wenn sich das frühe Aufstehen lohnt. Hast du ja an Zittau und Isergebirge letztens gesehen. Wenn wir im Winter noch was ähnliches machen wollen, können wir uns von mir aus schon 6:20 am Bhf. Neustadt treffen.



Falco schrieb:


> Das Kernteam wird sowieso zur Pflichtteilnahme verdonnert, nur fehlt mir leider ein Druckmittel, das mit den Bildern zieht langsam nicht mehr nachdem jeder schon so viele hat


Kleiner Tip: Mal die Perspektive wechseln und mehr von der Seite fotografieren als von vorne unten. Klappt super, siehe mein Wasserrinnen-Drop vom Sonntag...


----------



## Falco (28. November 2014)

23.11.

Micha hatte sich für Sonntag ausschlafen gewünscht, soll heißen 11Uhr Tourstart. Allerdings war er nicht damit einverstanden 11Uhr in Königstein zu starten. Schade, die List hätte ja funktionieren können, so haben wir uns doch nur für eine Wilischrunde entschieden.

Ich stand wie immer erstmal alleine mit André zur Treffzeit am Treffpunkt. Doch da es so schön Novembermäßig warm war, haben wir natürlich sehr gern gewartet 
Matthias war fast pünktlich da und Micha kam eindeutig zu spät. Wir erlaubten ihm trotzdem noch sein Frühstück nachzuholen, ist schwer genug kurz vor dem Winter noch Mitfahrer zu finden.
Ich habe mich wie immer über das Wetter lustig gemacht und geschwärmt wie sehr doch die Sonne wärmt, André hat aber nur verneint.
Auf dem Weg nach oben wurde es trotzdem warm, auch wenn keiner etwas ausziehen wollte.
Nachdem wir uns fast im Maltengraben an den Ästen aufgespießt hatten, ging es wie üblich weiter mit der Autobahnüberquerung. Ich wollte eigentlich ganz entspannt unten lang fahren, doch Matthias drängte darauf den kleinen Drop mitzunehmen. Kurz davor wurde auch noch vorsichtig und geschickt angedeutet das ich da Fotos machen soll, „deswegen wollte er also dahin“ dachte ich mir.
Na dann, hier dein Foto:





Micha hat wie immer seine ganz eigene Technik elegant solche Hindernisse zu überwinden, der einzige der hier noch vernünftig ist 





Auf den Weg nach Röhrsdorf sind wir wie immer durch das Dornenparadies. Nach dem Verschnitt sprießt am Jahresende leider nichts stechendes mehr, was den Weg sonst so schön Anspruchsvoll machen kann. Selbst die Restbestände der geliebten Dornen waren fast alle weg 





Vielleicht grade deswegen hatten sich auf dem Weg ein paar Reiter verirrt, durchaus anspruchsvoll so ein großes Pferd durch die schmalen Gassen zu bewegen und auch noch Bergab auf rutschigem Untergrund zwischen Maschendraht und Elektrozaun.





Als wir erzählten dass der Weg in die Richtig noch anspruchsvoller wird, waren die Reiter überrascht, hätte gerne gesehen wie die über den Trail gekommen sind, sofern Sie sich überhaupt dafür entschieden nicht umzukehren.
Im Röhrsdorfer Grund wurden wir leider auch enttäuscht. Erst kürzlich wurde die 50cm schmale Planke durch eine überdimensionierte Fußgängerbrücke ersetzt, worauf hin wir eine andere noch Anspruchsvollere Brücke fanden. Die Enttäuschung war groß als wir sahen dass auch diese erneuert wurde.
Aktuell bleibt uns dort nur noch die erst in diesem Jahr kaputt gegangene Steinbrücke, welche bei der Überquerung auch sehr spannend ist.

Früher hat die Runde den Teilnehmern mal Leidensfähigkeit und Fahrtechnik abverlangt. Wird Zeit das Schnee fällt um das Level wieder auf ehemalige Höhen zu bringen.

Am Ende des Röhrsdorfer Grunds haben wir unsere Mittagspause eingelegt. Micha verlor sich in Gesprächen während wir etwas gegessen haben.
Also wir dann alle gesättigt weiter wollten meinte Micha mit der Schnitte im Mund, das es gesünder sei in Ruhe zu essen. Doch da wir schon ununterbrochen Sport trieben, wollten wir es mal nicht übertreiben mit der gesunden Lebensweise und sind trotzdem weiter gefahren 
Auf dem Weg zum Wilisch Gipfel hatte ich und André immer noch im Kopf wie Stanley erzählte das seine Freundin die Wilischspitze inkl. Geländer-Abschnitt hoch fährt…
Doch dieses Ziel war so weit entfernt das beim Versuch dies nachzumachen die Stimmung von Motivation in Depression Umschlug 

Wenigstens hat uns keiner gesagt wie schnell Sie mit Stargabel bergab ist und so hatten wir in dieser Disziplin das Gefühl wenigstens irgendetwas zu könnten.













Der Weg zurück Richtung Lockwitz wurde nur von einer Pause unterbrochen, ratet mal was los war.
Ok, ist zu offensichtlich, es war mal wieder eine Panne.

Michas Vorderradbremse erfüllte ab hier nur noch eine Optische Funktion um die Symmetrie der Lenkeranbauten zu waren. Es war wirklich fast gar nichts mehr da, mit dem Bremsgriff bis an den Lenker gezogen konnte man das Rad noch ganz entspannt drehen.

So haben wir den Lockwitzgrund aus unserer Planung gestrichen. André war das ganz recht, denn bei ihm war auch die Luft raus. Das ist die Strafe dafür dass am Mittwochnachmittag beim letzten Berg gekniffen wurde, da hat es genau die richtigen zwei erwischt 

Und so war der Weg Richtung Maxen unser letzter Anstieg vor dem direkten Heimweg





Matthias teilte die Eingeschlagene Richtung nicht mit uns und hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen den Tag alleine im Lockwitzgrund ausklingen zu lassen.

Alle Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72188

Und ein paar Zahlen:


----------



## tanztee (29. November 2014)

@Falco 
Schön da oben auf dem Wilisch:





Eure Pannenstatistik geht ja steil nach oben ... könnt da ja mitmachen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## leler (30. November 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Zur Linkselbischen Tour wurde am Samstag geladen. ...
> Und ein paar Zahlen:



Oh, nur 33km - irgendwie nicht standesgemäß 
Sorry, dass ich geholfen habe, den Schnitt zu drücken...
Aber zumindest lagen die Pannen im Durchschnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (30. November 2014)

Der Durchschnitt ist doch normal? 
Doch die Tour vorzeitig zu beenden geht garnicht  Lieber einen Berg hoch und runter schieben als zuhause herum zu sitzen.


----------



## Falco (5. Dezember 2014)

26.11. Andrés Premiere

Mit der Tour Ankündigung ging es gleich gut los, hat sich doch glatt ein Datum aus der Vergangenheit in den Thementitel geschlichen. Lange blieb das nicht unentdeckt und schnell wurde ich berichtet.
Nachdem der Richtige Termin feststand hat sich Andre, angesteckt von seiner Neugier und den letzten Nightride Bildern, direkt meine 2. Lampe reserviert.

Außer den üblichen Mitfahrern hat sich auch der Alex seit langem mal wieder gemeldet, so standen schon 4 Leute in der Liste. Selten ist eine Feierabendrunde so gut besucht  
Leider hat er uns wenig später den Wind aus den Segeln genommen und durch die Überschneidung mit dem Uni Treff schon vorsichtig seine Abmeldung formuliert.

Am Mittwoch stand ich dann wieder zusammen mit Andre alleine am Treffpunkt. 

Wir bekamen jedoch unerwartete Gesellschaft, Alex hat es möglich gemacht und direkt den Christian mitgebracht. Uns ist sofort aufgefallen das die beiden mit kurzen Hosen für 5°C ungewöhnlich viel haut gezeigt haben und wir baten um Aufklärung.

Sie hatten uns darauf hin von ihrer Uni Runde erzählt, schon seit Mittag sind sie draußen unterwegs gewesen. Dementsprechend hat es keine 5 Minuten gedauert bis das große frieren begann. Wir warteten dennoch tapfer bis zur Treffzeit und bewiesen dresdener Härte 

Es hat sich gelohnt, denn kurz vor Start ist Robert eingetroffen und so ging es zum ersten Mal zu fünft auf eine Tour durch die Nacht 

Die Truppe hatte die tolle Idee richtig Borsberg zu fahren und so begann der schönste Nightride an den ich mich erinnern kann. Es macht einfach einen großen Unterschied ob man zu zweit oder zu fünft unterwegs ist.
Allerdings mussten wir der knappen Zeit geschuldet den ein oder anderen Berg auslassen, was uns aber nicht davon abgehalten hat wenigstens ein paar der gemeinen Anstiege mitzunehmen.

Die Wege am Hang machen nachts einen ganz besonderen Reiz aus. Leider hat Andre meine Helmlampe und so kann ich euch nicht mit Bildern daran teilhaben lassen. Doch so viel sei gesagt, alle hatten beste Lauen und es lief einfach klasse.

Am Zuckerhut gönnten wir uns wie ein paar Minuten Pause und füllten die Energiespeicher mit kleinen Snacks.

Johannes hat die Treffzeit verschlafen und war zu der Zeit schon alleine Unterwegs. Ohne den Drang sich die Pfade herunter zu stürzen war bei ihm Fotostunde angesagt:





Wir sind unterdessen weiter dem Verlangen nach Adrenalin nachgegangen und hatten uns die Spitzkehren am Pilnitzberg gegeben. Zu dem Faktor Dunkelheit kam auch noch das tückische Laub dazu, was sich vom Wind verwirbelt direkt in den Kehren aufgetürmt hat 

Wenn das Vorderrad mitten in der Kehre unerwartet 10-20cm im Laub verschwindet bleibt einem das Herz stehen, eine Erfüllung für Liebhaber. Noch völlig überreizt ging es wieder Bergauf, wo langsam wieder etwas Ruhe in den Körper kam.
In der Meixmühle gab es nichts zu holen und so sind wir diesmal die Abkürzung zum Borsberg hoch um die kurze Runde über den Tiefen Grund am Weinberg Trail zu beenden.

Die Ruine haben wir uns für die nächste Runde aufgespart und so auf direkten Weg glücklich zur Elbe Richtung Heimweg gerollt.

Nach der Runde war es zu erwarten das Andre erfolgreich bekehrt wurde und Geschmack an diesen Aspekt des Sports gefunden hat. 

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste dieser Runden mit Zahlreicher Teilnahme. Kaum eine Tour macht mehr Spaß als eine gut besuchte.


----------



## Falco (6. Dezember 2014)

*30.11. Novemberabschluss – Neue Leute, alte Route*

Es hat wieder jemand zu uns gefunden, seinen Kumpel hat er auch gleich mitgebracht, Klasse 

11Uhr sollte es losgehen und Vorschläge wurden auch gemacht, ideal. Es ging also darum aus der Runde bei Radebeul das beste heraus zu holen, da die Standard Route schon bekannt war. Wegen Zeitlicher vorgaben wurde das Potential der Heide außen vor gelassen, dennoch kündigte ich 16Uhr Zwischenankunft in DD-Pischen an, also Lampenpflicht.

Ungewöhnlich für diese Jahreszeit gab es wieder 5 Anmeldungen, genial. Besonders hab ich mich auf Enno gefreut, doch seine als problematisch angekündigte Terminplanung hat dann doch einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und wir mussten auf Enno verzichten 

Zusammen mit Andre haben ich wie immer am Treffpunkt auf den Rest der Truppe gewartet, damit wir jeden aufschreiben können, der zu spät kommt 

Johannes hat von seinem einsamen Abend gelernt und ist pünktlich im Alaunpark erschienen, dafür gibt’s ein Bienchen. Robert hat es grade noch zum ersten Glockenschlag geschafft, doch wo waren die Mitfahrer für die diese Tour zugeschnitten wurde? Glücklicherweise sind die beiden nur leicht verspätet aufgeschlagen.

Da wir nun schon einige Zeit gewartet hatten, wurde es langsam frisch. So mussten wir leider etwas schneller durch die Heide fahren. Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht uns das.

In der Jungen Heide angekommen konnten wir etwas Geschwindigkeit heraus nehmen und die Trails genießen:





Auch wenn von den Trails Teilweise nichts mehr zu sehen war





haben wir jeden Schlenker und jedes Hindernis mitgenommen





Eigentlich wollten wir am Dammberg den flachen Trail mitnehmen, da der noch unbekannt war, doch Robert hat dazu überredet noch ein paar Höhenmeter zu sammeln.

















Das Material wird bei uns nicht geschont:





Und wenn Andre erst einmal seine Fahrposition auf Abfahrt getrimmt hat, dann verlässt er diese auch nicht mehr so schnell 





Nach 2 Stunden hatten wir 18km geschafft, das passte grade noch in die Zeitplanung. Bergab wurde daher wieder fleißig aufgeholt:





Doch durften wir nicht das Ziel der Tour aus den Augen verlieren, es wurde gewünscht sich von der Standardroute absetzen. Und der Berg hier ist auf jeden Fall etwas ganz besonderes:





Langsam ist die Luft raus





Doch die Stimmung ist noch auf voller Höhe





Zum wach werden gab es noch schnell etwas zum durchrütteln





Unser Ziel, der Brückenweg im Spitzgrund, hatten wir bald schon erreicht.





Dem Ziel ganz nahe gab es schon die ersten kleinen Brücken zum aufwärmen





Und irgendwann waren wir endlich da und konnten uns so richtig austoben





Leider hatten nicht alle eine Lampe mit und so konnten wir den letzten Berg nicht mehr mitnehmen und mussten abkürzen 

Natürlich gibt es immer adäquaten Ersatz, hier ist wieder Dresdener Härte zu sehen. Aufgeben ist keine Option...









Und so war die Hochstein Abfahrt unsere letzter gemeinsamer Tour-Abschnitt









Danach mussten wir unsere neuen Mitfahrer verabschieden damit sie es noch vor Dunkelheit bis nachhause schaffen.

Etwas dezimiert haben wir die Tour aber noch so abschließen wollen wie vorgesehen.

Auf dem 13-Brückenweg beobachtete der Nachwuchs spannend das geschehen.





Nach der Show wird der kleine sicherlich auch Mountainbiker 

Wir hielten uns aber nicht lange auf und machten weiter Strecke





Der Weg heraus aus dem Lößnitzgrund hat die letzten Körner gekostet und nach 2 Stürzen entschieden wir uns das Anspruchsvolle Highlite am Graue-Presse-Weg ausgelassen und sind auf direkten Weg Richtung Junge Heide.

Doch es half alles nichts, irgendwann wurde es dunkel





Und so entschieden wir uns, als wir in Dresden Trachau angekommen sind, auch gegen die Rückfahrt durch die Heide, obwohl wir mit 16:20Uhr fast planmäßig unterwegs waren.


----------



## docrobin (6. Dezember 2014)

Sieht nach einer spassigen Runde aus. Vor allem die Treppen und Brücken gefallen. Würdest Du dazu die GPS-Daten bereitstellen oder die Runde so beschreiben, dass ich mir sie nachmalen kann? Bin zwar auch ab und zu in der Ecke, kenne mich aber nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Falco (6. Dezember 2014)

@docrobin: Schreib mir einfach wenn du wieder in der Ecke bist, dann fahre ich die Runde sehr gerne mit dir ab 

Gibt auf dem Rückweg sogar noch einen weiteren Leckerbissen wenn du auf technische Abschnitte scharf bist.


----------



## tanztee (8. Dezember 2014)

... die Welt ist wieder im Lot - @Falco versägt die Leute und nicht umgekehrt 
Schöne Runde!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (12. Dezember 2014)

Vergangenen Samstag hatten wir unsere Nikolaus Tour und wir sollten nicht die einzigen sein, die am 06.12. im Wald unterwegs sind.

Da Schichtarbeit bei den Mitfahrern angesagt war, wurde es eine kleine Vormittagsrunde ab Dresden Plauen.

10:45 Uhr wollten wir uns Treffen und es gab wieder Überraschungsgäste. Karsten ist seit langem wieder mit am Start. Knieprobleme zwangen ihn das letzte halbe Jahr zu Pausieren. Das ist jetzt wohl eine der wenigen Situationen Konditionell wenigstens mal gleichziehen zu können, dachten wir uns.

Keine 15 Minuten unterwegs war Karsten trotzdem wieder vorne und fuhr einfach lässig überall hoch als wäre da ein E-Motor in der Rahmentasche versteckt.

Und so sind wir hinter ihm her gehechelt und ich konnte grade noch Sichtkontakt halten. An der nächsten Kreuzung habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt um den noch weiter zurückgefallenen Micha und Johannes scherzhaft zu bitten doch etwas Rücksicht auf den untrainierten Karsten zu nehmen. Denn von Konditionseinbruch war nichts zu sehen, vermutlich könnte er heute statt den üblichen 4000hm nur 2000hm schaffen, dachten wir uns.

Mit Bildern ist so in der ersten Tourhälfte nicht viel geworden, ich hab mich bemüht, doch mehr als Karstens Rücken hätte ich wohl nicht aufnehmen können 

Die Routenwahl hat auch nicht geholfen, jeden Berg mitzunehmen den wir finden konnten, hat die Situation nicht verändern können. Aber sind uns ungewöhnlich viele Biker begegnet. Auf den Weg nach Goppel trafen wir 2 zweier Grüppchen und einen Einzelkämpfer.

In Nickern war der erste Teil der Tour geschafft, wir konnten Micha und Karsten verabschieden und so blieben noch ich und Johannes übrig.

Nach einer kurzen Essenspause ging es darum die Tour noch voll zu machen, unter voll machen verstehen wir das Auffüllen der 4 stelligen Höhenmerterangabe des Tachos 

Da wir heute noch nicht genug Biker gesehen haben, begegnete uns aus Sobrigau eine 15-25 Man starke Nickolaus Mountainbiker Gruppe. Leider nur in Sichtweite so dass wir nicht in Erfahrung bringen konnten ob es sich dabei um die Uni Gruppe Handelt, vielleicht wisst ihr mehr?

Im Lockwitzgrund angekommen hatten wir noch die Wilischrunde auf dem Wunschzettel stehen. Der direkte Weg zum Röhrsdorfer Grund ging durchs Borthener Gründel. Der Versuch diesen Grund zu durchqueren war ein zermürbende Aufgabe. Als wir nicht mehr weiter kamen, drehten letztendlich um und fuhren zum größeren Parallelweg.

Jetzt hatten wir auch Zeit für Bilder





Mit leeren Speicherkarten standen wir nun am Ende des Röhrsdorfer Grunds vor der Entscheidung die Stunde Wilisch dranzuhängen und das letzte Licht auf den Anstiegen zu verbrauchen oder jetzt direkt nach Lockwitz zu fahren und noch ein paar Bilder zu machen.

Die Entscheidung fiel zugunsten der Mitleserschaft 





wir hatten wieder viel Spaß dabei über die Trails zu heizen





und uns gegenseitig dabei abzulichten





um unsere Erlebnisse digital festzuhalten





Dabei gab es genug weiches Laub zum spielen





Mit der Gewissheit weich zu fallen, durfte es auch etwas schneller gehen





Natürlich sind wir danach noch mal hoch um auf den Lockwitzgrundtrail zu kommen. Die Pause an der Burgstädtel Linde nutzen wir um die mitgebrachten Snacks aufzubrauchen.

Ohne Zwischenstopps schossen wir über die Hangwege und genossen dabei den Flow. Nach den Spitzkehren an der Autobahnbrücke bildeten Uphill Fahrtechnikübungen unter erschwerten Bedingungen





und ein paar Balanceübungen unseren Tourabschluss





Unser geplantes Ziel wurde erreicht 





So freuten wir uns über einen gelungen 6. Dezember


----------



## Christin (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Nikolaus-MTB-Gruppe ist übrigens seit Jahren eine feste Instanz im Dresdner Universitätsradsport. Es waren übrigens 38 (!) Jungs und Mädels. http://sport.stura.tu-dresden.de/radsport/


----------



## darkJST (15. Dezember 2014)

Immerwieder erstaunlich wieviele Gruppen parallel in DD dem MTB-Sport frönen. Kann man das nicht etwas zusammenführen damit Falco für jeden Wochentag wenigstens einen Mitfahrer findet


----------



## Falco (15. Dezember 2014)

*Advent, Advent, der Oberschenkel brennt*

Unter dem Motto bin ich mit Andre Richtung Altenberg gestartet. Doch bei dem Wetter wollte einfach keine Adventsstimmung aufkommen.

In Röhrsdorf wurde es noch schlimmer als es langsam zu regnen begann. So sind wir im Frostigen Sprühregen mit kribbelndem Gesicht über die weiten Felder gefahren und haben die 200m Sichtweite genossen…

Doch wir blieben standhaft und hatten weiter unser Ziel vor Augen. Auf direktem Wege sind wir schnell vorangekommen.

In Schlottwitz angekommen wurden wir endlich mit  besserem Wetter belohnt, der Sprühregen hatte endlich ein Ende. Das nutzen wir sofort aus um in Oberschlottwitz zu Frühstücken. Wie es der Zufall so wollte sind wir an einer perfekt geschmückten Sitzecke herausgekommen.





Gut gelaunt ließen wir uns nieder und genossen den Moment. Plötzlich kam eine Anwohnerin über die Straße wünschte uns einen Frohen 2. Advent und streckte die 2. Gebastelte Kerze in den Adventsschmuck, einfach genial, der Advent war gerettet, danke an Oberschlottwitz 

Frisch gestärkt und hoch Motiviert ging es jetzt richtig los, 8 km lang über Wurzeln und Steine den Trebnitzgrund hinauf und über Andres Route zurück. Erkundung  war angesagt jeah 

Natürlich haben wir uns verfahren und eine gefühlt senkrechte Wiesenabfahrt mit 60% herunter gefahren. Und Schwups, lag auch schon der erste im Gras…

Doch so schnell konnte es nicht weiter gehen, dank ordentlich Flex im Carbonlenker ist es gelungen die eigentlich anschlagende Cockpitbestückung über das Oberrohr zu bewegen. Ohne Werkzeug ließ sich der Lenker nicht zurück drehen





Ohne Schaden am Fahrer und Material konnte es weiter gehen, den Weg schon wieder in Sicht ein kurzes Stück durch den Wald und schwupp war mein Vorderrad in einem Loch verschwunden. Das ging so schnell, dass ich gar keine Zeit zum Stürzen hatte, so stand ich plötzlich ganz verdutzt vor dem Rad anstatt drauf zu sitzen.

Wieder auf dem Weg angekommen, mussten wir nicht mehr fürchten unter jedem Laubhaufen in die Vorderradfalle zu tappen.

Zurück in Oberschlottwitz war um 12 Uhr noch viel vom Tag übrig und die Speicherkarte noch leer, das wollten wir ändern und so sind wir hinauf zum Lederberg









Der Gipfel war nicht sehr einladend, da oben gab es kein Adventsschmuck, warm und gemütlich war es auch nicht wirklich.

Ohne erst auszukühlen ging es daher direkt wieder bergab.





Wer ist schneller, der Zug oder der Andre?





Da wir die Train-Challange knapp verloren haben, suchten wir uns neue Herausforderungen.

Ein mit durchnässtem Laub überdecktes Steinfeld? Perfekt 





Unten angekommen ging es direkt wieder hoch, wir wollten uns schließlich nicht erkälten 

Dennoch haben wir Mühlbach ausgelassen und sind direkt die Burkhardswalde Spitzkehren gefahren, die sind immer klasse.









Fällt er oder fällt er nicht?





Er fällt nicht, einmal reicht pro Tag, meinte Andre.

In Weesenstein ging es zum letzten Mal hinauf um unsere Tour nach 45km und 1400hm abzuschließen. Obwohl es erst kurz vor 14Uhr war, hat uns das genügt. Und so sind wir entspannt über schmale Wege Richtung Dresden gerollt um den Tag mit einer warmen Dusche abzurunden.


----------



## tanztee (15. Dezember 2014)

Euer belaubtes Steinfeld -  das hier?





Karte

Schöne Tour!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (15. Dezember 2014)

Nein, da war es mir bisher immer zu stark zugewachsen und ich bin da bekanntlich wenig empfindlich 

Ist genau hier http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.895500&mlon=13.809800#map=16/50.8915/13.8084&layers=C


----------



## Falco (18. Dezember 2014)

Letzte Woche brachen wir wieder 17:30Uhr zum Nightride auf. Auf dem Plan stand eine neue Route die ich eine Woche zuvor zusammen mit Andre in der Nacht erkundet hatte.

Tageslichttouren gehören Tagsüber erkunden und Nachttouren nachts 

Als mein schmaler Lenker bei der Erstbefahrung fast überall angeeckt ist, wurde mir klar dass wir hier auf einer ganz besonderen Strecke unterwegs waren. Unter dem Vorwand eines normalen Nightrides musste ich daher unbedingt den Robert einladen. Der freut sich mit seinem breiten Lenker immer so schön wenn es neue von mir vermessene Touren gibt 

Am Treffpunkt war das oberste Gebot: bloß nichts anmerken lassen. Als wir unerwartet pünktlich zur Startzeit vollzählig waren, war das erstmal unser Gesprächsthema womit ich die Vorfreude über meine List überdecken konnte.

Der Start verlief noch normal über Rochwitz wo wir uns auf den üblichen Pfaden Richtung Fernsehturm kämpften und bergab unseren Spaß hatten.





Spannend wurde es in Wachwitz, schmale laubige Trails und ein gemeiner Anstieg war nur der Anfang der Tour und schon jetzt eine Herausforderung.

Der fahrtechnische Höhepunkt dieses Toursegmentes bestand in einer nassen Treppe, welche einen durch einen doppelte 90° Knick um 2m versetzen Verlauf hat. Micha wäre zu Fuß fast schon gestürzt doch Robert ist natürlich gefahren, ganz nach dem Motto: „was ich nicht sehe, kann mir auch keine Angst machen“

Auf ein Foto habe ich mal verzichtet, das Gegenlicht hätte sicher zu einem Problem geführt. Ich und Micha waren froh überhaupt zu Fuß heil unten anzukommen 

Als Belohnung gab es eine Aussicht die Rockwitz und den Zuckerhut alt aussehen lassen:





Knifflig wurde es im Anschluss, der enge Pfad ist mit nassen Hindernissen und eng stehenden Bäumen bestückt. Ich fand kein Platz für Bilder, aber die wären sowieso total verwackelt gewurden weil ich über Roberts Kommentare lachen musste.

Jeder Baum hatte das Potential dich den Berg herunter zu stoßen. Der anschließende Anstieg war nicht viel breiter und hat eine gute Steigung, was die Lenkerproblematik noch verschärfte.

Endlich oben angekommen wusste Robert genau warum ich über beide Ohren grinsen musste, denn der Trail wurde persönlich auf ihn zugeschnitten 

Weil es so schön war ging es natürlich gleich wieder bergab. Nicht irgendwie, sondern auf einem Weg mit einer mehrere Zentimeter hohen Laubschicht worunter sich unzählige faustgroße Steine befanden.

Das ganze wurde durch das Geländer umso bedrohlicher als der Weg begann seitlich abzufallen und jeder Stein den Lenker kurzzeitig gefährlich nahe an das Geländer gedrückt hat 

Sichtbar mitgenommen sind wir in Niederpoyritz angekommen und hatten die Wahl zwischen dem Helfenberg Trail und dem direktweg Richtung Ziel.

Wir wählten Helfenberg ab und entschlossen uns noch mal nach Rockau hoch zu fahren,  selbstverständlich auf dem direkten Weg





Man sieht den Berg nicht, aber man spürt in umso deutlicher 

Ohne Auskühlungspause ging es die Spitzkehren hinab in den Keppgrund um von dort aus den Zuckerhut anzusteuern.

Auf der Tour wurde nichts ausgelassen





zumindest fast nichts, denn auf den schmalen Pfade Richtung Pilnitzberg entschlossen wir uns die Anspruchsvollen Spitzkehren auszulassen um auf dem Weg nach oben auch ein paar Höhenmeter zu sparen. Dabei trafen wir sogar nachtaktive Wanderer.

Über Berg und Tal weiter zur Meixmühle, den direkten Weg zum Borsberg hinauf und auf verlaubten Wanderwegen hinab zum tiefen Grund





Da passierte es, kurz nach der Aufnahme ist Micha im Steinfeld gestürzt





Zum Glück ist nichts passiert und so fuhren wir zum Leitenweg, doch Micha war nicht mehr da. Er ist gleich beim Losfahren nochmal irgendwo hängen geblieben.

Als Tourabschluss wählten wir die künstliche Ruine um noch einen Berg hochfahren zu dürfen.

Die Bilder der Wendeltreppe sind nichts geworden, aber dafür ein anderes





Leider hatte Micha scheinbar grade eine Pechsträhne und ist ein drittes Mal gestürzt.

Am Ziel angekommen prüfte Micha schnell noch ob alles dran ist und wir empfohlen ihm die in der kalten Jahreszeit multifunktional einsetzbaren Schoner, damit bei sowas nichts schlimmeres passiert.


----------



## darkJST (22. Dezember 2014)

Nachtrag zum 06.12.

War das eigentlich wieder einer dieser Outdoor Active-Wege?



 

 

 



Zu viel mehr war ich ob des hohen Tempos am Anfang nicht fähig^^


----------



## darkJST (22. Dezember 2014)

Und noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum 30.11.


----------



## AstramanSI (24. Dezember 2014)

Heute noch ma ne kleine Runde Nach Freital/Somsdorf/Tharandt bevor der Weihnachtsstress richtig losgeht.
Noch nen ganz wilden mit nem AllMountain am Soldatengrab getroffen.....wink
Aber der Reihe nach.....

Nach ner Kurbelei gegen den Wind in Weissig
Anhang anzeigen 344946
Nachdem das erledigt war an der Opitzer Höhe vorbei
in den Pastritzgrund,
  raus aus dem ollen Wind



 





Und ab auf den den schönen Trail der sich wirklich gut fahren lässt. Noch paar Fotos


 



Nur das Laub ist an manchen stellen ein wenig Tückisch Aber getreu dem Motto Augen zu und durch....




Als Zweites ziel war der Backofenfelsen dran auch wenn der so eigentlich garnicht geplant war.


 



Ging es danach nach Somsdorf. erst mal Strasse irgendwie hoch und dort dann wieder im Wind Weiter zum Soldatengrab.
Vorher noch ein Stop am Pfarrweg....Blick zur Opitzer Höhe. Die hatten wir ja schon








Irgendwie fetzte der Anschliessende Trail ganz schön...





Nachdem der Dann auch zu Ende war bin ich noch mal fix in Tharandt zur Burg und danach ab nach Hause.




Wünsche allen ein Frohen Fest und nen Fleissigen Weihnachtsmann
Gruss Steffen


ps Sorry für die ni so schicken bilder aber die Kamera is ne de beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (24. Dezember 2014)

Ist das so ein neues Bergamont Trailster?


----------



## darkJST (24. Dezember 2014)

Aber wenigstens hast du irgendwann gemerkt, dass die Anzeige des Datums im Bild nicht sein muss, besonders wenn sie so dermaßen falsch ist


----------



## AstramanSI (25. Dezember 2014)

ist ein Contrail Ltd 14 

ja genau deshalb kann die Kamera auch gern im in der Satteltasche mitreisen. Ne teure mach ich nur kaputt.


----------



## Falco (28. Dezember 2014)

4. Advent und immer noch kein Schnee 

Mit dieser niederschmetternden Einstellung sollte unser Wochenende abgeschlossen werden.
Wenigstens trafen wir am Treffpunkt 2 neue Mitfahrer, das hob die Stimmung wieder.

Doch Robert war noch nicht da, Micha erfuhr über das Forum das er Andres Startzeitverschiebung nicht Rechtzeitig gesehen hat und etwas später kommt. So warteten wir noch ein paar Minuten bis wir mit einer Gruppenstärke von 6 Personen starten konnten.

Bergauf war das Tempo zwar Straff, aber gleichmäßig. Dennoch hat es Robert etwas abgeschlagen. Bergab war er dafür umso schneller





Wir sind natürlich brav jede Wurzel einzeln gefahren anstatt sie alle zu überspringen:





Trotzdem waren wir zum Advent nicht so richtig Glücklich ohne Schnee. Wir fanden aber passenden Ersatz mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften.

Schlamm 





Und wenn es mal kein Schlamm gab, amüsierten wir uns auf Pfaden, die bei zügigem durchfahren an den Rummel erinnern





Auf der folgenden Abfahrt hat sich Micha ganz genau angeschaut wie der Robert das mit den Wurzeln so macht





Mit der 2014 Pechsträhne in den Knochen wollte er die gewählte Linie aber nicht selber ausprobieren.

Der Abhang am Ehemaligen Steinbruch macht ihm allerdings nicht zu schaffen, höchstens die Äste, die einen Versuchen da herunter zu stoßen





Zwischen den spannenden Abschnitten gab es mehr vom schwarzen Schnee:





Ein paar Wasserdurchfahrten





Und noch mehr Braun-Schwarzen Schnee





Gleichmäßig damit benetz ging es nun darum die mühsam erarbeitete Schlammschicht durch Lufttrocknung am Körper zu konservieren. Wir wählten dazu die Kuhschwanz Abfahrt, da diese in der Heide den meisten Fahrtwind bot.

Doch auch dort gab es direkt noch ein paar weitere Schichten „Schnee“ auf Bike und Biker.





Und zwar nicht zu knapp





Wir genossen jeden Spritzer und freuten uns über die Erfrischung





Das Knistern des Antriebes begleitete uns noch ein Weilchen, jeder war schon am Rechnen wie viele hunderte Kilometer Antriebs- und Bremsverschleiß mit unserem Nassschleifmittel auf dieser Tour wohl simuliert wird.

Langsam sollte es aber genug sein, sicher vor jeder Pfütze ging es Berge hinauf auf dennen sicher kein Wasser zum Stehen kommt. Auch wenn es brannte, da mussten wir durch:





Da zu viel angetrockneter Schlamm nur die Wohnung versaut, mussten die Überreste abgeschüttelt werden.





Leider hat das dort auf den Wurzeln nicht so gut funktioniert, da mussten größere Geschütze aufgefahren werden: Stufen mit ordentlichen Kanten





Bei Roberts Rad ist dabei leider immer noch nichts abgefallen





Doch auch dafür gab es eine Lösung:





Die Treppe war endlich lang genug um auch bei ihm trotz des ganzen Federwegs den überschüssigen Dreck vom Rad abzuschütteln.
Ziel erreicht!

Anders als weißer Schnee, konnten wir den schwarzen Schneeersatz nach der Tour voller Stolz am ganzen Körper und Rad tragen. Dank geschickter Streckenwahl hatten wir auch das Problem unserer sonst üblichen Krümelspur gelöst. Wir verabschiedeten uns also am Fuße der Abfahrt bevor neuer Schlamm unser Werk kaputt machen konnte und mit den gegen Streusalz geschützten Rädern konnten wir voll zufrieden den Heimweg antreten.

Alle Fotos gibt es hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72529?limit=40


----------



## Falco (1. Januar 2015)

Am 20.12. waren wir uns etwas unschlüssig was mit dem Samstag passieren soll. Doch Matthias hatte für so einen Tag bereits etwas vorbereitet und so ging es um 10Uhr ab Pirna in die Sächsische Schweiz.

Zu unserer Freude hatten wir seltene Gäste dabei, Silvio war am Start.

Das ist der, der mit mir im Sommer mit seinem 26 Zoll Hardtail mit Stattgabel und 2,5 Zoll Breiten 1,5kg Drahtreifen Reifen durch das Müglitztal gefahren ist und knifflig Steile Downhill Passagen einfach mal so hinauf fährt. Das schlimme an ihm, er macht dich trotz Monsterreifen auch auf Asphalt platt 

Diesmal hat er aber einen „schnellen“ Reifen am Hinterrad aufgezogen. Mit dem 2,4 Zoll Fat Albert hat er mal eben direkt 700g Gewicht gespart.

Nachdem ich der Gruppe erklärt habe wer Silvio ist, brach fast schon Panic aus und es wurde zur Schlichtung betont dass die Tour gemütlich werden soll.

Kurz nach 10Uhr ging es los, Matthias führte uns direkt Wettinhöhe hinauf und es passierte was passieren musste. Nach und nach stiegen wir alle ab und Silvio räumte das Feld gemütlich von hinten auf und erklomm den steilen Berg wie eine Zahnradbahn ohne jeglichen Schlupf am Hinterrad. Kaum die Tour gestartet und schon wurden wir allesamt deklassifiziert. Oben angekommen reihte er sich dann wieder zwischen den Mitfahrern ein um jemanden zum Vernichten vor sich zu haben 

Nach ein paar schmalen wegen präsentierte uns Matthias in Krietzschwitz einen 1A Wiesenweg mit hohem Matschanteil.

Silvio verfluchte seinen 800g Hinterreifen, mit 2,4 Zoll zu schmal und setzt sich zu schnell zu. Es hat Andre mit seinen Rennreifen direkt die Sprache verschlagen wie man mit der Bergauf Performance von so einem breiten Reifen mit Schaufelrad ähnlichen Profil unzufrieden sein kann.

Aber wer hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1607818 hoch statt runter fährt, hat eben andere Ansprüche.

Um überhaupt irgendwie mal als erster oben anzukommen, wurde der Klettersteig ähnliche Aufstieg zur Königsnase gewählt, erst wenn man Bikes Tragen muss, kann Silvio das Fahrerfeld nicht von hinten aufrollen 

Über Laubberge fuhren wir mit Elbblick an der Felskante entlang





Die Alljährig bestehenden Schlammlöscher wurden nach den Regenfällen umso mehr genossen.





Den Ausflug hinauf zur Festung Königstein gönnten wir uns natürlich auch, nur um die Gewonnene Höhe auf schönen Trails direkt wieder zu vernichten.





Der darauf folgende Hofmühlenweg war wieder was für Silvio, mit dicken Gängen hat er sein Stahlrad wie ein Stier hinauf getreten, so das man nicht mal ansatzweise dran bleiben konnte.

Am Pfaffenstein vorbei wurde der Quirl erklommen auf dem Gipfel vernünftig Pause gemacht





Frisch gestärkt konnte es wieder weiter gehen





Und die Trails wurden wieder Felsig









Wieder zurück auf der Bielatalstraße mussten wir Silvio leider Verabschieden, damit er noch rechtzeitig zur Pflichterfüllung nachhause kommt.

Wir fuhren ohne ihn weiter Richtung Rauenstein und sind einen meiner Lieblingsauffahrten hinauf. Felsig ohne Ende, wundervoll, auch wenn man es nicht fahren konnte. Alleine der Versuch macht Laune 

Oben angekommen Rungen wir völlig erschöpft nach Sauerstoff. Klasse 

Der Malerweg bildete nach der Plackerei das Finale der Tour









Besten Dank an Matthias, die völlig vergessenen Trails in gelungener Kombination in einer Tour zu vereinen.


----------



## tanztee (3. Januar 2015)

Wieder ein schöner Bericht! 
Eigentlich sind Falcos Fotos dank GPS-Daten ja eine riesige Trail-Datenbank, da hat man Anregungen für Jahre ... 

ride on!
tanztee

P.S. Melde mich auch mal demnächst wieder mit Trailnews! ich war "Ihm" -->  auf der Spur ...


----------



## Falco (3. Januar 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> Wieder ein schöner Bericht!
> Eigentlich sind Falcos Fotos dank GPS-Daten ja eine riesige Trail-Datenbank, da hat man Anregungen für Jahre ...



Danke dir.

Und ja, ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Fotoverteilung. Hier und da noch ein paar kahle Stellen, aber ansonsten gut gefüllt.


----------



## tanztee (3. Januar 2015)

Er kanns nicht lassen (um mit einem Filmzitat einzusteigen) ... mal wieder ordentlich Frischluft tanken, dem Geböller entfliehen:

*Bike statt Böller*

war das Motto meiner Biketour über Silvester.

So grob gesehen peilte ich die Lausitzer Berge / Luzicke Hory an, beginnend im Schluckenauer Zipfel. Da beim Wetter die einzige Konstante die Veränderung ist, konnte ich zwar einen "Wunschtrail" ins Laptop häckern, musste den Rest aber dann operativ entscheiden.
Wochenlang hatte ich am "Equipment" gefeilt, so würde ich zum ersten Mal meinen selbstgenähten Ultralight-Rucksack #2 draußen testen, Primaloft-Booties sollten für warme Füße sorgen - aber auch bewährte Ausrüstung konnte ihre Wintertauglichkeit unter Beweis stellen.

Startpunkt ist der Endpunkt der Nationalparkbahn in Rumburk:





Graues Wetter und matschige Straßen begrüßen mich. Nachdem ich aus dem Automaten noch ein paar Kronen gezogen habe, geht es direkt auf den Rauchberg / Dymnik.
Heute gibt es statt Aussicht _aus_ dem Turm nur Aussicht _auf_ den Turm:





Anbei ist ein netter Rastplatz, Zeit für Tee und Riegel mitsamt wärmender Pausenjacke:





Der erste Downhill beginnt mit mörderisch quietschenden Bremsen, welche aber bald verstummen.





Ich folge dem blauen Wanderweg nach Schönlinde / Krasna Lipa. Dank unermüdlicher Forstinspekteure sind die Waldwege alle gut befahrbar, solange man in der Reifenspur bleibt:





In Schönlinde hat zunächst das schöne Cafe im Fachwerkhaus zu, auch die kleine Brauerei "Falkenstein" schenkt erst zu späterer Stunde ihren gerühmten Gerstensaft aus. Andermal vielleicht:





Weiter kurbel ich einen durch Fußgänger und Langläufer radtauglich präparierten Forstweg Richtung Karlshöhe /Hrabencin Skok hinauf. Den Abstecher hatte ich mir bei einer vorigen Tour vorgemerkt für spätere Erkundung.
Seit einiger Zeit hat sich ein feiner Nieselregen zum Himmelsgrau gesellt.
Überfrorene Standrohre - hatte ich so noch nicht erlebt:





Kurze Rast am Abzweig zur Karlshöhe:





Kürzlich wurde der Abstecher über die Karlshöhe gelb markiert, was noch nicht alle Karten aktualisiert haben.

Jedenfalls gelingt mir auch gleich eines der 3 "F" jeder Radtour ( die Fruststrecke, der Falschrumtrail und der "F"erfahrer) im Sinne des letzteren, jedoch gelange ich doch noch zur Karlshöhe.
Eine beeindruckende Aussicht - bei passendem Wetter:





Aber die "Shades of Gray" haben auch so ihre Reize:









Während ich so schaue und knipse, kommen die beiden Tschechen mitsamt Hund angelaufen, welche ich schon am Rauchberg gesehen habe. Während der eine an meiner Tour und Ausrüstung interessiert ist und auch verblüffend gut Deutsch spricht, kommuniziert sein Kompangion mit einem Walkie-Talkie mit irgendwem auf tschechisch.
Dann unterhalten sich die beiden und ich werden schlußendlich gegen einen winzigen Obulus in eine kleine Hütte unweit im Wald eingeladen, wo die beiden mit weiteren Freunden ein paar Tage verbringen. Na, da sag ich nicht nein!

Wir steigen den gelben Weg ab, welcher sich als steiler, glatter Pfad entpuppt und bald erreichen wir eine kleine Holzhütte ohne Strom und fließend Wasser, welche die Zeit wohl dort vergessen hat.

Wasser gibts an der Quelle und geschäftlich gehts in eine original Herzelbude 

Wie sich dann herausstellt, ist die Hütte eigentlich auch nicht erlaubt, aber exisitiert eben noch. Der Freundeskreis entstammt der tschechischen Umweltbewegung "Brontosaurus", welche schon in tiefsten Ostzeiten gegründet wurde und sich mit diversen Umweltprojekten beschäftigt.

Es kommt noch verrückter: Die halbe Truppe sind Vegatarier  (Tschechen! Vegetarier!! In einem Satz!!! ) und einer davon ist sogar vegan angehaucht, trägt konsequent lederfreie "vegetarische" Wanderstiefel! Ich kann nur noch Bauklötzer staunen. Bin ich in ein Paralleluniversum geraten?
Der kleine Eisenofen bollert und knistert, während ich mich mit dem Veganer in perfektem Deutsch über alles Mögliche unterhalte.
Wie ich erfahre, gibt es sie immer noch - die tschechischen Tramper! Es ist zwar schwieriger geworden mit dem Biwakieren, da auch der tschechische behördliche Naturschutz dahingehend unentspannter geworden ist. Dennoch ziehen sie immer noch durch die Lande, mit ihren Tarnklamotten, Hund und Rucksack.
Es gibt richtige Treffen, viele haben sogar einen individuellen Stempel, wo sich sich nebst Grußworten in den Tourenbüchern ihrer Kameraden verewigen.

Dann gibt es selbstgekochte Linsensuppe, aus uralten Emailletöpfen wird Tee ausgeschenkt und mittlerweile zwei Hunde haben das Talent, immer in die engste Ecke kriechen zu wollen.

Um Mitternacht stoßen wir mit einem Gläschen Sekt draußen an, ansonsten halten sich alle mit Alkohol angenehm zurück, kein Saufgelage, keine Böller 

Am Ende kommt, was kommen musste: selbstgebrannter Sliwowitz! Nach ein paar Verkösterchen geht es dann aber hoch unters Dach, wo alle dann mitsamt Hund in den Schlaf sinken.

Am nächsten Tag kann ich so in trockene Klamotten steigen, die Flasche voll mit heißem Tee füllen und dann wird es auch schon fast Zeit zum Adieu sagen:





*Ahoj kamarádi!*

_...bis dahin in diesem Post. Morgen geht es auch wieder mehr ums Radfahren, versprochen _

ride on!
tanzteee


----------



## AstramanSI (3. Januar 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> Bike statt Böller




Und ich geh wie blöde über Weihnachten arbeiten.....Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (4. Januar 2015)

Starke Nummer!
Vor dem ganzen Weihnachts-/Silvestergedöns würde ich auch gerne jedes Jahr flüchten...wie hast du das nur deiner Familie verklickert?
Ein Solo-Biwak im (Früh-)Winter finde ich hart, letztendes ist es von 16.00Uhr bis 08.00Uhr finster - solange kann man unmöglich im Schlafsack pennen. Ich habe das einmal so um den Jahrtausendwechsel gemacht, um " 'ne Boofe zu besetzen" (hatte sich im Endeffekt sogar gelohnt). In der Erinnerung verblieben müßige Stunden - einmal abends, aber vorallem am Morgen wo es einfach nicht hell werden wollte...


----------



## tanztee (4. Januar 2015)

... da @Falco auch noch einige Pfeile im Köcher hat, folgt jetzt der 2. und letzte Teil meiner Tour

*Bike statt Boller #2*

Gemeinsam mit der tschechischen Truppe verlassen wir die Hütte. Nach einem kurzen Stück gemeinsamen Weges und einem herzlichen Abschied wähle ich wieder die einsame Landstraße:





Ein Waldweg lockt mit Försters Reifenspuren:





Der Förster hat dann die Kurve gekratzt und es geht in purem Schnee weiter.





Irgendwann verendet der Forstweg im Unterholz und ich folge schiebenderweise irgendwelchen Fußspuren, bis ich schließlich den grünen Wanderweg erreiche und wieder fahren kann. So erreiche ich Chribska (Kreibitz):





Auffällig ist das Kirchenensemble, welches schon schloßartige Züge annimmt.
Ansonsten fahre ich um die Böllerhaufen drum herum und gelange über die Cyklotrasa (CT) 3052 zur CT 211. Ich nehme an, dass aufgrund der Schneeverhältnisse nurmehr salzfreie Nebenstraßen dem Weiterkommen dienlich sein können.
Ja, genau solche zwar geräumten, aber ansonsten unbehandelten Fahrwege:





Zudem streicheln Sonnenstrahlen mein Gemüt - ach, wie kann das Leben herrlich sein!

So kurbel ich stetig bergan, immer bemüht, nicht zu sehr ins Schwitzen zu geraten. Die dünneren Handschuhe sind dann später dennoch durchfeuchtet und wandern für den Rest der Tour in den Rucksack.

Die Paßhöhe ist erreicht:





Da lockt doch tatsächlich ein schön freigefahrener Forstweg:





Da sage ich nicht nein und folge eine zeitlang dem rot markiertem Wanderweg. Ohne größere Niveauunterschiede schlängelt sich der Weg durch die Berge.

Die Jägerschaft hat hier einen der zahlreichen Ohrenbunker etwas gepimpt:





Der Tannenberg / Jedlova grüßt von gegenüber:





Weiter geht es so grob Richtung Bahnhof Jedlova. Wanderer, Skifahrer und schon andere Biker sind spurenmäßig auszumachen, es fährt sich ganz passabel.





Es geht nun bergab und der Bahnhof Jedlova kündigt sich mit betagten Sicherungseinrichtungen an (noch aus der KuK-Monarchie?):





Den Bahnhof links liegen lassend, folge ich dem gelben Wanderweg.





Gleich nach dem Abzweig schiebe ich mein Gefährt zunächst einen steilen Hang hinauf (da hätten wir eindeutig den Falschrumtrail, bergab sicher ein spaßiger S2er).

Oben geht es auf einem zuerst holperigen, dann gut ausgebautem Forstweg Richtung Schöber / Stozec-Pass.
Die gelb markierte Route ist dank forstlichen Kahlschlags eine Panoramaroute "par excellence", Tannenberg, Tollenstein / Tolsteijn und Finkenkuppe / Penkavci vrch reihen sich aneinander:





Großbildschirmbesitzer Klick

Ein Stück Straße muss ich noch zum Schöber hinaufkurbeln, dann geht es wieder in den Wald. Skifahrer haben mittels V-Bremse den Weg optimal eingeglättet, es fährt sich erstaunlich griffig.

Nachdem mir das dann wiederum zu langweilig ist und mir ohnehin zahlreiche Langläufer entgegenkommen, beschließe ich, den bequemen Weg zu verlassen und seitwärts abbiegend die Finkenkuppe zu erklimmen.

Anfangs wird es steil:





Aber ich strebe der Sonne entgegen und die Mühen sollen sich lohnen. Auf halber Höhe zur Finkenkoppe ist auch die Aussicht "Petikostelni kamen" (Fünfkirchenstein) zu finden, da der Gipfel selber keine solche bietet:





Die Sonne schmilzt den Schnee vom Geäst, und es tropft unaufhörlich von den Bäumen herunter. Regensachen habe ich natürlich keine mit, aber eine Badehaube aus dünner Folie hatte noch den Weg in die Werkzeugtasche gefunden und so behalte ich wenigstens einen trockenen Kopf.

An Fahren ist im matschigen Schnee nicht zu denken, umso mehr kann eben der Blick in die umgebende Szenerie schweifen.

Märchenwald:





Schattenspiele:





Weiter oben hat der Winter alles noch fest im Griff.
Leider liess sich das Bild im Album nicht mehr drehen, also den Kopf nach links neigen ...





Während ich den Abstecher zum Gipfel der Finkenkoppe zu Fuß zurückgelegt habe, geht es dann in einen spaßig-rutschigen Donwhill hinab.

Der weiter unten wieder feuchte Schnee haftet gut am Rad:





So gelange ich zu einer Kreuzung mit vielen Wanderwegen und da auf wiederum bremsverdichteten Untergrund. Ich fahre dann den gelben Wanderweg auf die deutsche Seite und an der Grenze treffe ich auf den neuen-alten Kammweg:





Klar doch, in der Loipe wird nicht gelaufen, also muss ich jetzt alles fahren 
Weiter geht es, zuerst über den blauen Wanderweg und dann wieder auf den roten Wanderweg zur südlichen Lauscheseite.

Am Aufstieg zur Lausche treffe ich auf zahlreiche Spaziergänger, welche über den glatten Weg schimpfen. Nachdem ich bis zur Quelle schiebe, ist dann Fahren doch besser. Die Contis schlagen meine Wanderschuhe griptechnisch um Längen! Nur in zwei Spitzkehren muss ich kurz absteigen, die sind zu eng und steinig.

Oben angekommen bestaune ich mit zahlreichem anderen Publikum den Sonnenuntergang. Erstaunte Blicke und auch Fragen bleiben natürlich nicht aus. Noch nie nen Radfahrer gesehen, häh?

Egel, lassen wir den Blick ins weite Land schweifen:





Nachdem der Zoom wieder eingefahren ist, sieht es in südlicher Richtung so aus:





Nordwestlich ist schon Nacht:





Es weht ein heftiger, böiger Wind - also besser den Sattel runterstellen, Licht an und auf gehts zum letzten DH des Tages.

Yeah, das ist so ein genialer Sundowner:





Es fährt sich im schön glatt gelatschten Schnee fast besser als seinerzeit in feuchtem Herbstwetter.

An der vorhin erwähnten Quelle fasse ich erstmal Wasser für mein Biwak, was angesichts des Rinnsales dauert.

Unten angekommen, versuche ich mich unter dem Schutzdach direkt am Wanderweg so gut es geht häuslich einzurichten. Zuerst muss ich einigen Silvestermüll beräumen, dann spanne ich ein kleines Tarp flach ab.
Danach geht es an die Essens- und Teezubereitung, wozu ein riesiger, tischartiger Baumstumpf hilfreich ist.
Mit Hilfe eines geheimen Bushcrafter-Tricks gelingt es mir, für Minuten das Lager zu erhellen:





Tipp: Wattepad zuhause in flüssiges Wachs tauchen; vor dem Anzünden kicken und an der Knickstelle entzünden. Soll ein prima Feuerstarter sein ... wenn man denn Holz hätte ... 

Trockenes Holz für ein kleines Feuerchen ist beim besten Willen nicht zu finden, aber ich habe ja durch die vorige Hüttennacht einiges an Spiritus und Essen über, so dass mein Spiritusbrenner einige Füllungen vom guten tschechischen Tankstellen-Spiritus von der Sommertour bekommt. Das Zeug ist sehr brennfreudig trotz der Kälte, fackelt aber auch schneller ab als reiner Sprit.

Jetzt wird es Zeit für den Schlafsack. Eingemummelt in Primaloft-Jacke, darüber noch eine Primaloft-Weste, ebensolche Booties, gefütterte Mütze und quasi zwei Unterhosen versuche ich mich so gut es geht zwischen Baumstumpftisch, Sitzbänken und Minitarp einzupuzzeln.

Tatsächlich ist es erst gegen früh merklich frischer und so gelingt es mir wider erwarten bis halb acht an der Isomatte zu horchen.
Nun heißt es aber aufgestanden, ehe sich der Wanderweg belebt. Dicker Nebel hängt im Wald und ein kühler Hauch lässt jeden Anflug von Gemütlichkeit verfliegen.

Sämtliche Kondens- und Schwitznässe hat sich in optisch durchaus interessanten festen Aggregatzustand verwandelt:





Jetzt aus den warmen Schlafklamotten raus ... ne, nur in die Freeridehose wird wieder geschlüpft, der Rest bleibt zum Warm-Up am Mann.

Schnell Kaffee und Getreidebrei gemacht, nach dem Frühstück alles Geraffel rin in die grüne Murmel und schnell noch ein Abschiedsfoto von meiner luftigen Behausung geschossen:





Zum Warmwerden geht es nochmal hoch zur Quelle, Flasche füllen:





Mit fast allen Klamotten am Leib geht es den Kammweg direkt wieder runter. Ich habe den Weg für mich fast alleine, bis auf zwei Wanderer später.
Es nieselt  gleichmäßig, was zum einen meine Windjacke stetig durchfeuchtet, am Cockpit jedoch unmittelbar gefriert:





Das GPS funktioniert trotzdem tadellos, irre.
Es mag verrückt klingen - aber der Kammweg fährt sich einfach genial und ich fühle mich eigentlich ganz entspannt bis auf die immer noch kalten Füße.

Bekannter Ort - andere Jahreszeit:





Vergleich:




Aufgrund des Nieselregens und keiner Aussicht auf auch nur einen Sonnenstrahl geht es heute eigentlich nur noch um den geordneten Rückzug.
Nächster Bahn-Haltepunkt ist Dolni Podluzi, welcher auch fast durchgehend ohne Gegenanstieg zu erreichen ist.

So fahre ich den Kammweg praktisch wieder zurück und gelange ich erneut zu der Kreuzung von gestern. Hier folge ich eigentlich nur noch der blauen Markierung, welche rund um den Weberberk führt.

Der Schnee wird matschiger. Rätsel gibt mir die Spur auf, ist da tatsächlich jemand mit Lastenanhänger im Gebirge rumgegurkt? Spinner gibts  





Nach dem Forstweg-Prolog zeigt sich der "Blaue" von einer anderen Seite und generiert mit feuchtem Laub, losem Geröll und Schneematsch ein ganz spezielles Fahrgefühl:






Das Gematsche hat die Güte "extra sticky". Frage: wo ist das Rad versteckt?






Zunehmend wird es weniger weiß und dafür feucht und feuchter.
In nicht nachlassendem Niesel fahre ich zum Haltepunkt nahe der Fernstraße und stelle fest, dass der nächste Zug erst in einiger Zeit fährt.

So fahre ich erst nach Jiretin zum Marktplatz, wo Zopfkäse und Kofola den Weg in den Rucksack finden. Die restliche Zeit wird dann in einer kleinen gemütlichen Kneipe sinnvoll genutzt:





Über Rybniste / Teichstädt, Schönlinde /Krasna Lipa gelange ich mit durchaus modernen tschechischen Zügen wieder nach Rumburk zur Nationalparkbahn, welche mich dann nach Bad Schandau bringt. Im Nachhinein wäre es zwar schlauer gewesen, von Teichstädt nach Decin zu fahren und da in die Nationalparkbahn zu steigen - aber das fand ich erst heraus, als ich schon zu weit in die "falsche" Richtung gefahren war.

Egal, beim Zugfahren schweift der Blick nochmal in die Landschaft und ich lasse die Tour Revue passieren.

*Fazit:*
Selbst bei wechselhaften Wetterbedingungen - irgendwas geht immer! Die besten Erlebnisse kann man sowieso nicht planen - vegetarische Tschechen, das glaubt einem keiner 

Ausrüstungsmäßig ist das Schlafsetup noch nicht so toll, es ging zwar, war aber gegen früh dann schon eher supoptimal. Auch werde ich das nächste Biwak wettergeschützter angehen, da muss entweder doch das große Tarp mit oder eine geschütztere Hütte gefunden werden.
Insgesamt ließ sich mit dem Rucksack (Startgewicht knapp 8 kg) aber gut fahren, gerade am Ende der Tour fühlt sich das fast wie ein Tagesrucksack an.
Biwakieren im Winter ist schon speziell - viel Platz für Fehler ist da nicht; gerade nasse Sachen sind zum Beispiel kaum trocken zu bekommen, trockene Kälte oder feuchte Null Grad machen einen definitiven Unterschied für die Klamotten.
Aber warm und trocken habe ich es ja schließlich 362 Tage im Jahr, sollte reichen ...

Auf dem Tripzähler standen am Ende insgesamt lumpige 55 km, aber was sagt das schon über die Tour aus?

ride on!
tanztee

_So Falco, Feuer frei_


----------



## CC. (4. Januar 2015)

Da kommen Erinnerungen an rußige Gestalten, durchzechte und durchgesungene Nächte am Feuer, speckige Gitarren,  tuzemsky a Ženský und prima Kopfweh am nächsten Morgen... die Böhmen haben's schon immer draufgehabt!
Schön, daß der Naturgedanke noch da ist und toll, daß Du in dieses Paralleluniversum hineingefunden hast 
Tolle Idee, Deine Silvestertour!
Die Argumentationskette für Deine Familie würde mich jetzt auch interessieren. ..

Edit ist vom zweiten Teil überrascht worden. Tolle Tour! Abenteuer!


----------



## tanztee (4. Januar 2015)

CC. schrieb:


> tuzemsky a Ženský





CC. schrieb:


> Die Argumentationskette für Deine Familie würde mich jetzt auch interessieren. ..


Das erkläre ich ausführlich in meinem 5fach DVD-Set für nur 99 € (statt 199) pro DVD 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. Januar 2015)

Meint Ihr vielleicht den guten Tuzemski Rum? 

@tanztee : Was für einen Schlafsack hast Du verwendet? Und warum keine Spikereifen?

Ach ja.....


----------



## firlie (5. Januar 2015)

@ tanztee
*"Bike statt Böller"*
Jaaa.... wie geil ist das denn !?
Da wird man direkt aus seiner nicht endenden Winterlethargie gerissen und total vom Neid zerfressen !
*Suvival-Adventure pur!!!!*
Eigentlich sind wir das mittlerweile 1..2 mal im Jahr von Dir gewöhnt, aber Du kannst dich jedes Mal noch toppen. Meine Hochachtung  !
Die Sache mit den "vor sich hin vegetierenden Tschechen" ...der Sundowner...die Bilder !!!
Impressionen für ein ganzes Jahr 


> Auf dem Tripzähler standen am Ende insgesamt lumpige 55 km, *aber was sagt das schon über die Tour aus?*


Eben!!!!
In diesem Sinne, ein suboptimales, abenteuerreiches Bikejahr für Dich !
Ride on und fange als Geschäftsfüher/Produktentwickler/Tester (oder was weiß ich...) bei Globetrotter oder irgend ner anderen Outdoorbude an, kauf Dir ne Cam, drehe nen Film ---------*ich nehme das DVD-Set auch für 199,- € !

Grüße vom -firlie- der staunend und neidisch mit weit aufgerissenem Fischmaul vor Deinem reichbebilderten Bericht sitzt !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (5. Januar 2015)

Gehört hier wenigstens verlinkt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-98#post-12592663


----------



## Falco (5. Januar 2015)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Meint Ihr vielleicht den guten Tuzemski Rum?
> 
> @tanztee : Was für einen Schlafsack hast Du verwendet? Und warum keine Spikereifen?
> 
> Ach ja.....



Das würde ich auch gern wissen, bevor ich hier einen Themawechsel anstoße.
Und vor allem wie sowas jemals trocknen soll bei solch einem Wetter.


----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2015)

tuzemsky = Rum


----------



## darkJST (5. Januar 2015)

Trocknen? Alles nasse/feuchte mit in den Schlafsack und mit Körperwärme trockenheizen, dazu besser einen Schlafsack, in welchem es auch früh morgens noch warm ist Frostbeulen packen sich noch ne Flasche mit heißem Wasser an die Füße.


----------



## Falco (5. Januar 2015)

Ich war bisher nur 2 mal im Winter draußen schlafen. Am Anfang friert man und wenn man irgendwann dahin gefroren ist, fängt man mitten in der Nacht an in dem Ding zu schwitzen.
Frühs ist das dann der Horror, das ganze klamme Zeug und die frostige Luft...


----------



## mathijsen (5. Januar 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> Es geht nun bergab und der Bahnhof Jedlova kündigt sich mit betagten Sicherungseinrichtungen an (noch aus der KuK-Monarchie?):



(Bahn-Nerd on)
stellwerke.de sagt, der Bahnhof hat ein mechanisches Stellwerk Typ Siemens&Halske 5007, einer alten Standardbauform in Österreich. Kann also gut sein...
Hier noch ein paar Bilder
(Bahn-Nerd off)


----------



## tanztee (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo @all,

*vielen Dank für die vielen "Gefälltmirs"! 
*
Da will ich auch gleich mal Rede und Antwort stehen:

@Raumfahrer Ich habe keine Spikereifen, weil ich a) sowieso immer das ganze Jahr nur noch Conti Rubber Queen / Trail King BCC fahre (die aus Dschörmänie, und nur in Protection-Ausführung) und b) Spikereifen im Schnee gar nichts bringen, sondern Spezialisten für Eis und eisartig festgefahrenen Schnee sind.

*Schlafsetup:* Ich habe einen umgearbeiteteten Yeti-Schlafsack (Fighter 500 Dry, Daune, wasserabweisende Außenhülle, fast 10 Jahre alt), den ich zu einer Art Deckenschlafsack mit Fußbox gemacht habe (Ultralight-typische Schlafsackform).
Original mit 500g Daune und 1100 g, komme ich so durch "weglassen" auf 737g.
Dazu kommt noch eine selbstgenähte Primaloftjacke (133 g/qm Primaloft = PL) und eine PL-Weste aus 60er PL, weiterhin PL-Booties, eine lange Unterhose und eine selbstgenähte Fleecehose.
Das Systemgewicht wäre also (Schlasa, PL-Jacke, PL-Weste, Booties) 1371 g bzw. mit Fleecehose 1648 g (jeweils ohne dünne lange Unterwäsche, die hat wohl jeder im Schlafsack an).
Durch die dicken Klamotten funktioniert das Deckenschlafsack-Prinzip nicht so dolle, wo man quasi auf den Rändern des Schlafsacks liegt. Da bin ich noch am Überlegen. Mit meinem Sommer-Deckenschlafsack (ein anderer, umgearbeiteter Schlafsack) geht das aber prima.
Vorteil dieses Setups ist ja, dass ich in Pausen auch die PL-Jacke anziehen kann, während ein dicker Schlafsack eben nur ein Schlafsack ist.

So sehen PL-Booties aus (quasi Schlafsack-Socken):





Mein Sommer-Deckenschlafsack (mitsamt abeschnittenem Zeugs), so ähnlich sieht auch mein umgenähter Yeti-Schlasa aus:





@Falco Zeug Trocknen ist ja überhaupt das Problem winters. Zuviel feuchtes Zeugs im Schlafsack mach diesen wieder feucht und kalt, außer, du hast einen massiv zu warmen Schlasa mit. Man hat ja nur die eigene Körperwärme.
_Regel Nr. 1 im Winter lautet, nicht zu sehr zu schwitzen und nichts nass werden zu lassen_ (gar nicht schwitzen geht nicht, aber eben nicht klitschnass). Mit nicht naß werden lassen ist so eine Sache bei +/- 0 Grad und Nieselregen ... zumindest am letzten Tag hat sich das Primaloftzeugs super bewährt, hält ne Menge Nässe aus und war dann in der Kneipe, die ich dann entsprechend "umdekoriert" hatte, schnell wieder trocken.
Früh hatte ich meine Handschuhe unter den Pullover gesteckt und so durch Körperwärme getrocknet, ging so einigermaßen.

@darkJST  ebenfalls ne abgefahrene Story, wobei die mit deutlich mehr Gepäck durch den Schnee schlittern!

Der Witz ist, dass ich eigentlich gar nicht gern frieren oder doll schwitzen mag ... ich hasse kalt Duschen  ... eigentlich will ich nur an der frische Luft herumtollen und dann gemütlich mit nem Kaffee und nem Schokoriegel in der Boofe sitzen 

ride on!
tanztee

gerade noch gefunden: Unterforum Light-Backpacking

Edit ist noch eingefallen: Ray Jardine, der "Erfinder" des Lightweight-Trekkings, beschreibt auf seiner Seite die wichtigsten selbstgemachten UL-Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Seinen Deckenschlafsack nennt er "Quilt", weil er die Isolierung nicht durchgehend festnäht wie üblich, sondern mit einer Quilt-Technik punktuell fixiert. Dadurch hat sich der Begriff "Quilt" in der UL-Szene für diese Art Deckenschlafsack mit Fußbox eingebürgert.


----------



## Falco (6. Januar 2015)

Während Tanztee noch an der Planung der Silvestertour saß oder vielleicht schon dabei war sich für die Tage in irgend einer Form freizukaufen, haben wir mit unser jugendlichen Freiheit einfach einen beliebigen Ort und Zeit ins Forum geschrieben und schon konnte es am 27. Los gehen 

Wir wurden durch die dunklen und grauen Weihnachtstage ohne Schnee langsam schon depressiv und wollten um jeden Preis etwas von der weißen Pracht sehen. So wurde auf der Suche nach Schnee eine Schneebergrunde geplant.
Um die faulen Rennfahrer wie @leler mal wieder aus dem Haus zu locken, wurde eine Tour auf breiten Wegen geplant. Das oberste Ziel hieß Strecke machen um auf große Berge zu gelangen um endlich Schnee zu sehen. Unser Weltenbummler Richard kam das sehr ganz gelegen um nach einem enthaltsamen Jahr ohne extremsportarten langsam wieder zu starten.

Ein Tag vor Tourstart gab es dann die große Überraschung: Schnee! Und zwar direkt vor der Haustür. An der Streckenführung hat das nicht viel geändert, nur an den Kilometern wurde geschraubt um eine Chance zu haben bei Tageslicht irgendwo anzukommen.
Kurz vor der Angst hat sich leler in seinem Häusschen verkrochen und hat das ungeeignete Material für die Absage verantwortlich gemacht. Da hat auch mein Notfallplan mit den Spikereifen Angebot nicht geholfen um ihn durch Vernichtung der Argumentationsbasis umzustimmen. Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal 
Trotzdem hielten wir an unserer Feldwegtour fest, es sollte schließlich die erste Schneetour werden, da kann man sich die fetten Trails auch mal für später aufheben.
Am 27. war es dann soweit, um 10Uhr trafen wir uns ohne leler in Heidenau.
Vor Tourstart musste noch Ausrüstung verteilt werden, das hielt sich allerdings mit der Übergabe einer Selbsttönenden Brille in Grenzen. Natürlich sollte es damit nicht getan sein, wäre ja zu schön 
Richard musste noch nach einer Gabelpumpe fragen. Nachdem er die Gabel auf seinen Wunschluftdruck aufgepumpt hat, war plötzlich weniger Luft drin als vorher…
Wir haben es erstmal auf einen Anwendungsfehler geschoben, denn Gabelpumpen die kaum größer als ein Kuli sind, haben so ihre Eigenheiten. Beim wiederholten Versuch stellte sich heraus, dass sich das Gabelventil nicht mehr von alleine schloss.
Also musste ich ein 3. Mal in meinem Rucksack kramen um Ersatzventilkern und Ventilschrauber zu holen. Mit repariertem Ventil funktioniert es dann endlich und wir konnten los.
Wir fuhren über verschneite Feld und Radwege Richtung Bahratal. Bergab wurde jede glänzende Stelle, jede Kurve und jede Bodenwelle misstrauisch gemustert und mit Zurückhaltung vorsichtig überfahren. Man merkte das der letzte Winter lange her sein musste, doch irgendwann wurden wir mutiger und fingen wieder an die Kurven zu schneiden, egal wie sehr es spiegelte und glitzerte. Ruckzuck gab es dann auch Rückmeldung vom Hinterrad, welches das Gefährt in einer Kurve Ruckartig um 90° herum schwenkte. Was für ein Spaß 
Nachdem wir das mit den Kurven und flachen Auf- und Abfahrten geklärt hatten, wollten wir mehr. Vor uns lag ein schöner Hügel mit einer unberührten Schneedecke. Dick eingehüllt in der weißen Pracht, schrie er förmlich danach sich mit ein paar Reifenspuren zu schmücken. Doch das war eine List, unter der Schneedecke des einladenden Pfades versteckte sich eine gemeine Wiese und der flache Anstiegswinkel war scheinbar auch eine optische Täuschung. Das alles konnte uns jedoch nicht davon abhalten unsere tiefen Linien durch den Schnee zu ziehen





Oben angekommen zog ein eiskalter Wind über die Kuppe, der Berg rebellierte förmlich und zwang uns tatsächlich zur raschen Abfahrt und gönnte uns den Sieg in keiner Weise.
Wir suchten uns im Anschluss einen weniger garstigen Weg und folgenden den Pfade zwischen den Bäumen, diese waren immer noch unsere Freunde und zogen sogar ihre holperigen Wurzeln unter der Schneedecke ein um uns schneller vorankommen zu lassen.
Auch die Felsen haben mitgespielt, keiner hat eine Eisschicht angesetzt um uns zu Fall zu bringen, alle boten ausreichend Haftung für eine stressfreie Überfahrt.





Irgendwann musste es zwangsweise auch wieder hochgehen, auch wenn es keine Hindernisse gab musste Richard langsam leiden. Zum ersten Mal fühlten sich seine Beine so an wie die von denen, die sonst immer hinter ihm her gehechelt sind: schwer und kraftlos.





An der Hauptstraße wollte Richard nachhause, so lange nicht auf dem Rad, macht sich vor allem beim Sitzen bemerkbar.
Ich prüfte kurz das Navi, etwas herausgezoomt und dann gemessen: 2-3 Daumenbreite bis zum Ziel las ich ab und sagte daraufhin das es nicht mehr weit sei bis Königstein. Er ließ sich jedoch nicht umstimmen und verließ uns leider trotzdem nach 25km.
Auf dem Weg durchquerten wir ohne Richard einen wunderschönen Winterwald.









Es war dort einfach nur wunderschön und es gab reichlich Schnee zum spielen





bergab ging es am Ende auch noch, was will man mehr?









Man konnte nach so langer Zeit ohne Schnee einfach nicht genug Fotos machen









Aus den 2-3 Daumen wurden dann doch 2 Stunden, fast wie im Urlaub, da läuft das auch immer so wenn solche Angaben mache 
Doch irgendwann kommt man immer an, unser Ziel war der Trail bei Gohrisch welchen Matthias im Sommer unbedingt mal nachfahren wollte, der Spitzhübel Trail. Und da erreichten wir auch schon den letzten anstieg.





Wir mussten nur noch über den Alte Jäke Trail. Doch der war irgendwie nicht mehr da. Erst nach dem wir 3 mal im Schritttempo dran vorbei gefahren sind, haben wir mit ganz viel Phantasie den Einstieg wiedergefunden.
Und da waren wir nun, am Kammweg, der Trail über dem Großen Spitzhübel. Ich hatte Bedenken wegen der Fahrbarkeit, da der Weg durchgängig kaum 30cm breit ist. Wir wagten es trotzdem und wurden belohnt





Es hat einfach gepasst auch wenn der eine oder andere Anstieg selbst im Sommer kaum machbar ist. Die Krönung, eine schwere Abfahrt am Ende des Trails, haben wir gar nicht erst probiert, das wäre sicher schief gegangen. So sind wir über die Forstweg Serpentinen zurück ins Tal nach Königstein.
Mittlerweile war es auch schon fast dunkel.

Nun wurde der Heimweg abgestimmt. Malerweg war zeitlich nicht mehr machbar, aber für mich und Andrè war es klar, wir fahren trotzdem bis Dresden durch. Ich gebe zu, wir wohnen etwas im Randbereich und haben so den kürzesten Weg.
Matthias hat sich zwar schon seit einigen Kilometern auf nichts anders als die warme S-Bahn gefreut, doch kurz vor dem Bahnhof, viele Tarifzonen vom Ziel entfern, hat dann doch der Geldbeutel gewonnen 
So sind wir zu viert gemeinsam über den Elbradweg bis Pirna, wo dann doch der Ruf der S-Bahn lauter geworden ist als der Geiz 
Die letzten paar Meter nach Dresden sind wir am Ende zu zweit gefahren.


----------



## tanztee (6. Januar 2015)

So @Falco jetzt konntest Du endlich wieder mal einen Bericht schreiben 

Klasse Fotos 
In Eure großen Rucksäcke passt doch noch das Zeug für eine Übernachtung rein, oder 
Ne, is schon klar, wofür ich drei Tage brauche, das knackt ihr an einem Tag weg ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (6. Januar 2015)

Danke dir, Richard ist sehr Fotogen.

Aber sei mal nicht so streng mit dir, da war auch Radweg dabei und wir sind mit Windschatten ohne Übernachtungsausrüstung gefahren.

Trotzdem waren wir überrascht ohne Schneeberg über 1500hm auf der Uhr zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (6. Januar 2015)

@Falco , Wahnsinnsbilder! Normalerweise würde ich die alle "besternen" - wäre damit aber wahrscheinlich am Thema vorbei...
Ich bin echt gespannt, was du (ihr) uns so über den Winter noch bietet - bis jetzt großes Kino!


----------



## Falco (8. Januar 2015)

Stefan lud zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr zu einer Winterrunde im Gebirge ein. Altbekanntes im Zittauer und Erkundung im Isergebirge standen zur Wahl.

Anfangs waren wir uns noch uneinig über unser Ziel. Doch beide Ziele kann man mit dem Gleichen Zug erreichen. Glücklicherweise vereinfachte dieser Umstand die Ausgangssituation auf die Wahl einer Startzeit.

Während ich darüber nachdachte, fiel mir wieder ein dass es Robert seit unserem ersten zusammenkommen noch nie ins Zittauer Gebirge geschafft hat. Ein Verweigerer öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel, der auch noch um sein Auto trauert, ist allerdings schwierig davon zu überzeugen vor 6 Uhr aufzustehen. Besonders wenn derjenige einen Tag vor der Tour noch am anderen Ende von Deutschland bei der Verwandtschaft ist.
Es hat allerdings schon mal für ein vielleicht gereicht. Mit dieser Info habe ich der Truppe vorgeschlagen eine bekannte Zittau Runde zu fahren um dem Robert ein paar Highlights zeigen zu können. Oder Isergebirge wenn wir ohne ihn fahren müssen. Damit waren erstmal alle zufrieden.

Als wenige Tage vor Tourstart im Isergebirge Temperaturen von bis zu -27°C gemessen wurden, waren wir mittlerweile schon so weit auch ohne Robert ins Zittauer zu fahren um das alles etwas stressfreier zu gestalten.

Am Abend vor dem Start kam Robert wieder in Dresden an. Dank der weißen Pracht brauchte es für die Teilnahme keine weitere Überzeugung. Es reichte eine Unterhaltung mit dem Wort „Schnee“ zu beginnen um eine Zusage für die in wenigen Stunden startende Tour zu bekommen 

Ein leichtes Murren gab es trotzdem, weil der Wecker vor der Weckzeit der Arbeitswoche klingeln musste.

29.12. 5:30Uhr, Jetzt war es soweit, es ging nach Zittau!

Das Wetter hätte uns besser nicht begrüßen können. Dresden wurde von heftigen Schneefällen geplagt. Auf sonst viel befahrenen Hauptstraßen lag plötzlich eine 10cm hohe Schneedecke. Vorsichtshalber bin ich ein paar Minuten eher los gefahren um überhaupt am Bahnhof anzukommen. Um die Zeit ist war man zwar alleine auf der Straße, aber bei der Schneemenge wird man da auch nicht schneller. Wenigstens war das Salzproblem damit gelöst 

Natürlich hatte ich schon das Niederschlagsradar überprüft und festgestellt dass wir in Zittau nicht im Schnee versinken müssen. Schließlich will man von den schönen Trails auch etwas spüren.

Am Bahnhof angekommen konnte ich mich entscheiden ob ich das Sachsenticket oder das Trilex Gruppenticket nehmen soll. Vor 9Uhr gibt es für Trilex Sonderregelungen und da mir der Automat keine 7 Uhr Züge für das Trilex Ticket geben wollte, habe ich mich für das Sachsenticket entschieden. Bei 4 Personen war das nicht schlimm, denn bei 4 und 5 Leuten ist das sonst deutlich günstigere Trilex Ticket so teuer wie ein Sachsenticket.

Überraschend war, dass Robert überpünktlich am Treffpunkt erschien. Klappt doch! Da treffen wir uns am besten immer um 7 Uhr wenn das besser hin haut als zu Micha's Wunschzeiten kurz vor Mittag 

Kurz bevor Johannes zugestiegen ist, stellte sich bei der Fahrkartenkontrolle heraus, dass wir doch das günstigere Trilex Ticket hätten nehmen können. Und noch schlimmer, das Sachsenticket war sogar ungültig um die Uhrzeit. Die Zugbegleitung war glücklicherweise kulant und hat uns gesagt das man den vom Automaten vorgegeben Zugverbindungszwang beim Trilexticket ignorieren kann. Das gilt so wie es beworben wird, den ganzen Tag für alle Fahrten auf der Trilex Verbindung. Auch vor der vom Automaten vorgegeben 9Uhr Grenze.

Gut das wir das vor dem Zustieg von Johannes klären konnten, denn der hat mit seinem Schneerad (mehr Schnee als Rad) erstmal das ganze Abteil eingesaut. 

Auf der Fahrt nach Zittau konnte man gut beobachten wie die Schneehöhe langsam auf ein erträgliches Maße abnahm. Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir sogar Angst am Ende der Reise garkeinen Schnee mehr zu sehen. Diese Angst war unbegründet, denn in Zittau angekommen fanden wir die perfekte Schneehöhe vor. Und sonst war das Wetter auch super, es gab zwar keine Sonne, dafür was es trocken und Windstill bei angenehmer Außentemperatur.

Unsere erste Aufgabe bestand darin sich mit Stefan am Olbersdorfer See zu treffen. Wo genau wurde natürlich nicht festgelegt, warum auch, der See hat schließlich nur 4km Ufer. Nnach 10 Minuten wartezeit am See kam der erlösende Anruf mit dem Konkreten Treffpunkt. So waren wir dann kurz nach 9 vollständig für unsere Zittau Tour im Schnee.

Auf dem Weg ins Gebirge gehört es mittlerweile schon zur Tradition der Schmalspurbahn zu begegnen. Da mir das immer keiner glauben will, gibt es diesmal beweise vom Kräfte messen Radfahrer gegen Zugführer:





Auf dem Weg zum Ameisenbergaufstieg haben wir diesmal nicht nach der umständlichsten Variante gesucht, sondern sind zur abwechlung die einfache Variante gefahren. Geholfen hat das kaum, denn es ging trotzdem nur auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt voran. Die letzten Meter vor der Tragepassage ist sonst einer der Höhepunkte. Das Ziel vor Augen konnte man sich Mental auf den Schlussspurt vorbereiten, doch trotz aller Sturheit ist man den verschneiten Felsweg einfach nicht hochgekommen.

So mussten wir den Gipfel ohne zusätzliches Erfolgserlebnis mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken erklimmen.





Doch die Schinderei ist auf der Ameisenbergabfahrt schnell vergessen





Das gilt besonders für die unter uns, die grade ihre erste Schneetour im Winter genießen. Auch wenn man es auf dem Foto nicht sehen kann wie er über beide Ohren in seinen Helm hinein grinst 





An der Basteiaussicht vorbei sollte es den wurzeldurchzogenen Hang hinunter gehen. Obwohl man dort selbst im trockenen Sommer Angstzustände bekommt, gab es im Rausch kein Halten für uns.





Wortwörtlich keinen Halt, denn schnell ist man dabei über das Ziel hinaus geschossen.





Da wir die ersten Radfahrer auf dem Trail waren, bekam jeder seine Schneedusche ab.





Leider kommt man nicht an den Felsigen S3 Schlüsselstellen vorbei, im Sommer hat man schon so seine Schwierigkeiten da drüber zu schieben. Bei Schnee und Eis hatten wir voll zu tun verletzungsfrei dadurch zu kommen. Kaum ein tritt bot halt auf den glatten Steinen. Es ging daher nur langsam voran, denn Knieschoner nutzen nicht viel wenn es einen beim Wandern zwischen den Felsen auf den Hintern schmeißt. Irgendwann war auch das überstanden und es konnte weiter durch den Winterwald gehen.





Damit gar nicht erst die Gefahr des Auskühlens bestehen konnte, sind wir gleich im Anschluss den Pferdeberg mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken hinauf gestiegen um für den Kuhsteig Trail ordentlich Schwung zu holen. Etwas tückisch war dabei das Felsige Stück, welches gern zum Flussbett wird. Obwohl man im Schnee gefühlt mehr Grip hatte als im Sommer, gab es eine andere Schwierigkeit. Es auf dem verschneiten Weg nicht möglich aus der Ferne die fiesen Absätze auszumachen und so musste man mit einer fast schon zufällig gewählten Linie leben. Oder man fuhr der gezogenen Reifenspur nach um keine vom Vordermann entdeckten vorderradverschlingenden Löscher zu verpassen.





Weil es so viel Spaß macht, ging es auf dem Thomasweg direkt wieder hinauf um eine Möglichkeit zu suchen sich im dichten Wald noch mal irgendwo lang zu machen 





Weil dort nicht alle gestürzt sind





Wurde noch eins draufgesetzt und ein Abschnitt gefunden wo wirklich keiner Sturzfrei runter kommt:





Der großzügig weggeräumte Schnee war für die Nachzügler ein klares Indiz dafür das es dort nicht nur einen vom Bike geschmissen hat. Da ein herunterschieben mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit einem weniger eleganten Abflug geendet wäre, wurden alternative Fortbewegungsarten erprobt.





Ob sich dies als weitere Radsportdisziplin durchsetzen wird, muss sich noch zeigen. Wir waren im Anschluss allerdings wieder weniger Visionär unterwegs und nahmen wieder die Haltung von konventionellen Mountainbikern ein.





Spaß gab es auch so ohne Ende





Da auf eine Abfahrt stehts ein Anstieg folgen muss, war der Jonsberg unser nächstes Ziel. Noch bevor wir überhaupt zur Bergwertung vorstoßen konnten, waren wir bereits auf der zuführenden Forststraße fast im kleinsten Gang unterwegs. Als wir dann vor dem Anstieg standen half auch keine Mentale Vorbereitung mehr. Weiter als wenige Meter sind wir nicht hoch gekommen. So versuchten wir uns mal wieder als Wanderer.

Zum Glück erreichten wir schnell wieder fahrbare Streckenabschnitte. Die nutzen wir auch, damit die Tour auch als Biketour durchgeht und nicht als Wanderung verstanden wird.





Nach einer kleinen Pause ging es auch schon wieder hinunter, schließlich hatten wir noch was vor. Also jetzt wieder volle Konzentration





Und Bremse auf im Steinfeld





Voll im Rausch sind wir einfach nur abgehoben.





Nun mussten wir zurück zum Stern um den Hochwald anzupeilen. Dort hatten wir kurz gestoppt um das Feld wieder aufschließen zu lassen. Stefan war auch gleich da, doch wo hat er den Robert gelassen? Ein paar Minuten später sind wir ihm entgegen gefahren und sahen ihn den Berg hoch schieben. Hoffentlich ist nichts am 11-Fach Antrieb kaputt gegangen, dachten wir uns. Dieser war zum Glück nicht das Problem. Er berichtete das beim Reifen aufpumpen etwas schief gegangen sei. Der Kopf der Luftpumpe war gebrochen, nach ein paar Versuchen mit defekter Pumpe war der Reifen schnell ganz platt.

Neue Pumpe, neues Glück und eine kurzen Moment später war der Reifen wieder prall. Nach kurzer Verzögerung konnte es also wieder weiter gehen. Auch wenn wir alle wieder ausgekühlt waren, spielte das keine große Rolle, denn jetzt folgt die Hochwaldauffahrt.

Mit dem Robert voraus kämpften wir uns den Berg hinauf, wichen den entgegen kommenden Schlittenfahrern aus und wurden von jedem überholten Schlittenzieher oder Schneewanderer angeschaut als wären wir von einem anderen Planeten.

Mit aufgepumpten Hinterreifen verschwand Robert langsam am Horizont, doch der spannende Abschnitt war nicht mehr weit entfernt, also schnell wieder in Sichtweite aufgeschlossen und darauf geachtet das bergauf nicht geschummelt wird 

Mit Zunahme des Gefälles schossen uns die Schlittenfahrer immer rasanter entgegen, die Lenkmanöver wurden hektischer. Immer wieder schlupfte es kurz, der Vortrieb am Hinterrad nahm ab, die Bodenhaftung drohte abzureißen. Jetzt hieß es: Nur nicht anhalten und beim Ausweichen bloß nicht zu langsam werden. Wieder kurz schlupf am Hinterrad, Konzentration! Das Steilstück endete in einer letzten kurve. Die Kuppe war fast erreicht und kurz zuvor schoss noch mal einer um die Ecke an uns vorbei, das war knapp! Die letzten Kurbelumdrehungen Konzentriert mit Konstantem Drehmoment und der Hang flachte endlich wieder ab. Robert immer noch weit voraus waren es nur noch ein paar Meter zur Hochwaldbaude.

Oben angekommen brüstet er sich mit seinem Erfolg den Berg als erster mit deutlichem Vorsprung erklommen zu haben.

Wir stellten unsere Bikes neben den unzähligen Holzschlitten ab und gönnten uns da oben im Wolkennebel ein verspätetes Mittag zu deutschen Preisen. 90 Minuten später war der Kreislauf wieder herunter gefahren und das Abketten der Fahrräder wurde zur Zitterpartie.

Doch das war bei dem Anblick schnell vergessen:









Anfangs waren nur die Fingerspitzen taub, es dauerte nicht lang und man spürte garnichts mehr. Ohne jegliches Gefühl in den Fingern konnte man nur am frostigen Fahrtwind erahnen ob die Geschwindigkeit abnimmt oder nicht. Aller paar Meter wurde versucht Blut in die Finger zu bekommen, doch es half alles nichts länger als ein paar Sekunden. Schnell passierte es das man unwissend am Bremshebel vorbei griff und durch die Schrecksekunde einen Adrenalinstoß bekam.

Man konnte kaum noch die Kamera bedienen, aber irgendwie sind doch noch Bilder entstanden









Endlich waren wir unten, auf der Straße ging es unverzüglich straff bergauf und man bekam in die toten Finger langsam wieder ein Taubheitsgefühl mit minimaler Rückmeldung.

Auf dem Anstieg zur Brandhöhe hieß es dann wieder: Schmerz vergeht, aber der Ruhm bleibt









Es wurde langsam spät und so sollte die Abfahrt von der Brandhöhe über Scharfenstein bis nach Oybin unsere letzte werden.





Der tolle Abschnitt ab Scharfenstein hatte leider enttäuscht, im Schnee war diese viel weniger spannend als gewohnt. All die sonst teils losen Steine waren fest und die Lücken wurden durch dichten Schnee aufgefüllt, voll öde.





Unten angekommen war kaum noch Licht übrig, es war Zeit Schluss zu machen. Aber Johannes wollte nicht so recht. Er wollte noch auf den Töpfer. Doch die Konzentration war bereits am Ende, jetzt sind keine technischen Abfahrten mehr möglich. Er schlug vor nur hoch zu fahren und dann die Einfachste Abfahrt herunter zu rollen. Damit hat er die Gruppe letztendlich dazu überredet in der Dämmerung zum Aufstieg zu starten. Auch wenn ab jetzt wohl Schluss sein musste mit Fotos.

Auf dem Töpfer hat Robert dazu gedrängt doch noch ein Panorama zu machen:





"Geht gar nicht schlecht bei Nacht, da lassen wir die Kamera mal griffbereit." Dachte ich mir.

Leider hat die Auffahrt länger gedauert als gedacht und nach der Pause war es nun wirklich dunkel. Ein Nightride war definitiv nicht geplant.

Johannes führte uns in eine Ecke die mir sehr bekannt vorgekommen war und das machte mich etwas stutzig. Aber runter mussten wir sowieso, also jetzt keine Zeit mehr verlieren.

Da ist mir dann die Wirkung der Lichtkegel im Schnee aufgefallen, ganz anders als auf Nightrides ohne Schnee. Hektisch hatte ich daher noch schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht.





Einfach toll, das sollte man mal im ausgeruhten Zustand wiederholen. Ich konnte nicht genug bekommen, jeder Sekunde wurde genutzt.





Aber der Trail wurde langsam knackig, wie war das, einfachste abfahrt?





Der Weg, wenn man das so nennen darf, bestand bald darauf dann nur noch aus Wurzeln und Kanten. Der Schnee und die Dunkelheit hatten es nicht einfacher gemacht.





Wie durch ein Wunder sind wir doch irgendwie Sturzfrei unten angekommen. Das war also die einfachste Abfahrt vom Töpfer, alles klar...

Glücklich das überlebt zu haben, sind wir im Anschluss auf Forstwegen Richtung Zittau.

Doch da war noch was, eine unscheinbare Treppe. Johannes ist rechts vorbei, ich hinterher. Robert hatte sich gewundert warum wir die Treppe ausgelassen hatten und hatte grade darauf zugehalten.

Nach der 5. Holzstufe folgte ein unbegradigter Baumstamm, welcher nur mit viel Phantasie als Stufe gedeutet werden könnte. Mit voller Fahrt und überrascht von der Situation war es schon zu spät, kaum noch Zeit zu reagieren, da ging nur noch schnell die Bremse auf. Das Vorderrad dockte an, abrupt fast bis stillstand verzögert wärend es die Felge nahezu bis zum Holz durchdrückte. Die Zeit verging wie in Zeitlupe, kurz bevor es ihn über den Lenker abschmiss konnte man förmlich sehen wie sich der Reifen mühsam begann über den Stamm zu walken. Grade so auf der letzten Rille ist er mit Fahrwerk am Anschlag über das Hindernis gekommen. Total von der Situation geschockt war er ohne Zweifel durch Stresshormone völlig übersättigt. Die Aktion hat mindestens eins seiner 9 Leben gekostet…

Auf danach wirklich hindernisfreien Forstwegen nach Zittau konnten endlich etwas runter kommen. Am Olbersdorfer See hatten wir den noch Stefan verabschiedet und sind entspannt bis zum Zittauer Bahnhof gerollt.

Vor der Kälte geschützt hatten wir uns im Bahnhofshaus verkrochen und konnten nach 35 Minuten in unseren Trilex nach Dresden steigen.

Die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit ist wie immer absolut typisch für eine verrückte Zittau Tour.





Die Sache mit dem Nightride Fotos im Schnee müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen ohne vorher eine Tagestour unternommen zu haben. Sehr schade das wir jetzt keinen Schnee mehr haben. Das ist alles Micha’s Schuld. Der hat sich einen milden Winter gewünscht, also quasi 3 Monate Schlammschlacht im Regen…

Hoffen wir darauf das dies nicht eintreten wird.


----------



## tanztee (8. Januar 2015)

@Falco besser kann man den Spaß im Schnee in Wort und Bild nicht rüberbringen! 
  

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## darkJST (9. Januar 2015)

Grandioser Bericht Nachm Mittag kommen noch ein paar Bilder von mir dazu, können aber nicht so wirklich gegen Falcos Bilder anstinken, sowohl von der Inszenierung her als auch von der Qualität

Edit: Text steht ja schon oben



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Mehr da.

Joa, die einfachste Abfahrt ist S2 mit ner S4-Stelle Die S3-Abfahrt mochtest du ja schon ohne Schnee nicht Die anderen vier Wege mit den fiesen Treppen erwähne ich besser erst garnichtA wart, auf der Karte ist noch nen Weg eingezeichnet, welchen ich noch überhauptnicht kenne, lass uns den nachm Winter mal testfahren.


----------



## darkJST (9. Januar 2015)

Bilder vom Ausflug nach Zittau siehe einen Post weiter oben!

Nachtrag zur Schneesuche:



 

 

 

 



Mehr Bilder


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Januar 2015)

Absolut geiler Bericht und Bilder !

Es sollte eine Rubrik " Bilderbericht des Monats " geben,dann wäre deiner Haushoher Favorit !
Dankeschön


----------



## freeridefactory (9. Januar 2015)

Klasse Bericht. Freu mich auf den nächsten


----------



## AlexMC (9. Januar 2015)

Tolle Bilder und ein sehr launiger Tourbericht 



Falco schrieb:


> Schmerz vergeht, aber der Rum bleibt



Heißt das nicht: der Rum wird leer, aber der Schmerz bleibt


----------



## donei (9. Januar 2015)

Super!! was ihr da Aufgestellt habt, auch die Beschreibung der Tour. Da kann man sich so einen richtigen Film draus machen.
Und Super-Geile Fotos, einfach Bärig!! Aber die Goldene Brille, dad i dahoam Lossn.

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (12. Januar 2015)

French look (FF + normale Sonnenbrille) sieht aber auch doof aus


----------



## Falco (12. Januar 2015)

Da sich Richard nach seiner Weltreise noch nicht fit genug für eine Zittau Tour fühlte, wurde direkt für den Anschluss eine kleine lokale Runde geplant.

Nichts besonderes, einfach 2-3 Stunden in der Heide.

Am Treffpunkt sind dann doch wieder 5 Winterfeste Biker eingetroffen. Aus der Erfahrung mit den letzten Wintern wussten wir, dass es jeden Tag vorbei sein könnte mit der weißen Pracht und so wurde jede freie Minute genutzt um im Schnee zu spielen.

Und so starteten wir kurz nach 10 zum Spaß im Winterwald





Anfangs noch über die standard Route, schlug Christian auf dem Weg zur Lynschluch eine alternative Abfahrt vor. Um diese zu erreichen musste ein kleiner aber steiler Hügel überwunden werden. Christian ist direkt abgestiegen, doch in dem Moment hatte ich die Blamage vom Vortag am Hochwald vor Augen.

Und so ging es mit voller Überzeugung vom Sieg hinauf. Mit durchdrehendem Hinterrad schaufelte ich mich langsam mit maximaler Trittfrequenz nach oben und das Kunststück gelang 

Der Rest der Truppe hat es gar nicht erst versucht, außer einer. Robert hat Lunte gerochen und den Wettkampf sofort verstanden und ist ebenfalls bis hoch gefahren. Unter seinem Fullface hat man es nicht gesehen, aber ich glaube er hat mir dabei die Zunge herausgesteckt: „Ätsch! hier kann ich auch hoch fahren “

Als nächstes ging es bergab. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass die Abfahrt im Schnee durchaus Anspruchsvoll war. Die gezeigten Emotionen bestätigten dies eindrucksvoll





Doch einige hat das nicht abgeschreckt auch noch mit Schwung in die Kurven zu springen





Nur Micha war vernünftig nach den zahlreichen Krankenhausaufenthalten im Jahr 2014.

Auf ausgetretenen Wegen ging es auf den nächsten Hügel Hinauf





Der Anstieg zum Bahndamm wurde natürlich nicht ausgelassen. Auch wenn wir dort wie zu erwarten im kleinsten gang hochgekrochen sind. Die Abfahrt von da oben war weniger Nervenaufreibend uns so konnten wir wieder etwas Strecke machen.









An der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit konnte das nicht viel ändern, denn kaum wurde mal kurzzeitig die 20km/h Marke überschritten, ging es im Schritttempo noch einmal den Berg hinauf.

Und schon kämpften wir uns wieder auf schmalen Pfaden den Hang herunter.





Diesmal wieder mit emotionaler Steilabfahrt 





Ich bin diesmal meinen eigenen Weg gefahren





Wie es sich im Flachland gehört, folgt nach einer Abfahrt sofort wieder ein Anstieg. Auf dem Sandbrückenweg hinauf zum ehemaligen Steinbruch.
Zu unserer Überraschung spürte man sogar im Winter etwas vom Sandigen Untergrund. Mit einem gestreuten Fußweg hatte das jedoch nichts zu tun, es fuhr sich immer noch wie am Strand, nur nicht ganz so extrem.

Oben angekommen ging es entlang der Abbruchkante ein weiteres mal herunter:





An der Priesnitz weiter leicht bergauf und bergab bis wir endlich unsere Flussdurchfahrt fanden.
Der mit der Guide mit der Kamera hatte dabei die Pflicht als erster über das Eis zu fahren.

Ich machte mich auf das Einbrechen gefasst und wollte einfach nur irgendwie in einem Satz drüber. unerwartet trug das Eis bereits mein Vorderrad. Doch als mein Hinterrad die Eisfläche berührte war der Vortrieb plötzlich weg und es knarzte und krachte. Von der Angst des Einbrechens beflügelt erreichte ich nach gefühlt 10 Hinterrad Umdrehungen mit letzter Mühe die andere Seite.
Diesmal war es also ein Privileg der erste zu sein, denn das Eis hielt exakt eine Überfahrt aus. Der nächste musste sich also über die angeknackste Eisfläche wagen:





Doch danach wurde geschummelt, ganz klar abseits der Wege, so nicht!





Irgendwie haben es alle geschafft das Hindernis trockenen Fußes zu überwinden.

Wir waren mittlerweile schon einige Zeit unterwegs und nicht nur die Flüsse waren zugefroren, auch die Wasserreserven machten Probleme. Es brauchte nun bereits einige Zeit das Drinksystem wieder aufzutauen.





Langsam wurde es Zeit sich auf den Rückweg zu machen und so fuhren wird über den Brückenweg Richtung Kuhschwanz.

Dem Micha schauderte es schon bei dem Gedanken daran über die Wurzelpassage zu fahren. Zu seiner freude war dieser dank Schnee sogar besser zu fahren als ohne. 
Dafür bewiesen die anderen das man bei 9 Brücken schnell mal eine verfehlen 





Davon vorgewarnt gab es keine Aktion mehr da sich der Rest nur noch sehr verhalten drüber gefahren ist.

Trotz fehlender Aktion konnten wir die Fahrt durch die malerische Winterlandschaft genießen.





Andere hatten jedoch nur Augen für die Kamera





Da würde man am liebsten den ganz Tag lang fahren, einfach nur schön im Schnee.





Der kleine Wettkampf vom Hochwald war noch nicht vergessen. Und da war Sie, meine Chance. Robert versagte an einem Berg, welchen ich bezwang. Der 3 Meter Hügel ist zwar nicht mit dem Hochwald zu vergleichen gewesen, aber Gewonnen ist Gewonnen 

Nachdem die Konten der bestandenen Bergwertungen wieder ausgeglichen waren, fehlte der Tour nur noch etwas Aktion. Die sollte auch kommen, diesmal mit Ansage.

Eine kleine Wurzelkante galt es zu überfahren. Ich war fest entschlossen. In dem Wissen bei falscher Linienwahl mit dem Vorderrad zwischen den Wurzeln einzulochen, suchte ich beim Anfahren nach der Richtigen Linie. Doch als ich nur Weiß vor mir sehen konnte, war die Entschlossenheit dahin 

So durfte Christian die erste Spur im Schnee ziehen.





Der letzte Anstieg zum Kuhschwanz wurde dem tollen Schnee zu liebe nicht auf dem Forstweg erklommen, sondern über Gabel und Kreuz 5. Ein Fat Bike hatte bereits vorgearbeitet und eine nicht verfehlbare Fahrspur hinterlassen. Das machte das Vorankommen etwas einfacher. Aber bald schon fanden wir uns in einer Forstmaschinen Spur wieder. Mich trug die dünne Eisdecke noch, doch übergroße Rohloff Fahrer hatten ein paar Zentimeter tiefer den vollen Rollwiederstand des brechenden Eises 

Nach einigen kurzen Bergsprints hatten wir auch den letzten Berg bezwungen es ging es die letzten Meter über den Kuhschwanz





mit Zielsprung nachhause nach Dresden





Das war sie, eine kleine aber feine Heiderunde. 
Die letzte Wintertour. Im Flachland ist wohl in diesem Januar noch einige Zeit Frühling angesagt


----------



## hometrails (12. Januar 2015)

Lynchschlucht bei Schnee und Eis? Da wird ja aus S2- gleich mal S4-ich-muss-gestört-sein draus.


----------



## Christin (14. Januar 2015)

Die Berichte und natürlich die Fotos der Schnee-Bike-Touren sind klasse!
Idee: Um diese Abenteuer vor der eigenen Haustür einer breiteren Leser- oder Zuhörerschaft zugänglich zu machen, würde ich es super finden, wenn sich Falco und tanztee zusammentun und z.B. am Wettbewerb der Kurzbeiträge beim nächsten Bergsichtenfestival teilnehmen würden.
http://www.bergsichten.de/programm_so_14.php#wettbewerb
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man übers Winterbiken im Schnee vor der eigenen Haustüre, zumal noch mit UL-Biwak auf jeden Fall Potenzial hätten, einen super Vortrag (20 min) zu gestalten, weil es für den "Normalbürger", wie ihr auf den Touren ja gemerkt habt, doch ziemlich ungewöhnlich ist. Bei DEN Fotos und Erzählstilen könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. Und der Spaß, den ihr hattet, kommt definitiv super rüber.

(Radtouren sind beim Bergsichtenfestival ja auch immer im Programm. Eine Freundin von mir, konnte ihren Gewinnervortrag über die Afrikaradreise von 2013 dann letztes Jahr in 90 min vorstellen. Nun sind sie mit knapp 1-jährigem Kind per Rad 2mon in Thailand unterwegs.)


----------



## Falco (14. Januar 2015)

Vortrag klingt super, einen weiteren Text könnte ich einfach nicht schreiben. Mir fehlt die Begabung für Texte, an den 7 Seiten Zittau habe ich über 3 Tage verteilt insgesamt über 5 Stunden gesessen und nach Veröffentlichung noch mal eine Stunde korrigiert. Vor allem weil ich bei gefühlt jedem 2. Satz nach Synonymen für meine Wort Wiederholung suchen musste.


----------



## tanztee (14. Januar 2015)

Christin schrieb:


> Die Berichte und natürlich die Fotos der Schnee-Bike-Touren sind klasse!
> Idee: Um diese Abenteuer vor der eigenen Haustür einer breiteren Leser- oder Zuhörerschaft zugänglich zu machen, würde ich es super finden, wenn sich Falco und tanztee zusammentun und z.B. am Wettbewerb der Kurzbeiträge beim nächsten Bergsichtenfestival teilnehmen würden.
> http://www.bergsichten.de/programm_so_14.php#wettbewerb
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man übers Winterbiken im Schnee vor der eigenen Haustüre, zumal noch mit UL-Biwak auf jeden Fall Potenzial hätten, einen super Vortrag (20 min) zu gestalten, weil es für den "Normalbürger", wie ihr auf den Touren ja gemerkt habt, doch ziemlich ungewöhnlich ist. Bei DEN Fotos und Erzählstilen könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. Und der Spaß, den ihr hattet, kommt definitiv super rüber.
> ...



*Gute Idee!*
Sind wir dann Faltee? Tanzco? SCNR 

Es ist ja schon teilweise erschreckend, wie sich Leute stunden über irgendwelche fernen Inseln unterhalten können, aber die einfachsten Sachen in der Heimat nicht kennen. Auf alle Fälle kommt @Christin s Idee auf meine Agenda und und für die Anregung danke 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (15. Januar 2015)

Tolle Idee  Schließe mich der Auf-"Forderung" an Falco an


----------



## GlockeGT (18. Januar 2015)

Super Bericht von der Zittauer Tour, bin dort letztes Jahr beim Malevil-Cup mal rumgekurvt, echt genial da! Fand ich für mich persönlich das beste Rennen in 2014... Man müsste sich da mal ein We Zeit nehmen


----------



## Falco (19. Januar 2015)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an den Schnee? Lange ist es her dass wir welchen hatten. Morgen ist Tag 20 ohne Schnee. Der Winter 2015 besteht seit der ersten Minute nur aus Matsch und Regen.

Begonnen hat das alles mit unserer Neujahres Tour. 5°C zeigte das Thermometer. Da hatten auch die letzten Schneereste keine Chance. Auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt fand man hier und da noch ein paar ungeräumte Stellen, doch war das alles nur Schneematsch.

Man sah es den Teilnehmern an, bewaffnet mit Schutzblechen und Wasserfesten Klamotten hat sich bereits jeder auf eine Schlammschlacht eingestellt, doch es gab noch Hoffnung im Wald ein paar letzte Überbleibsel vom Winter zu finden.

Trotz aller Widrigkeiten hatten sich am 01.01. um 12:45Uhr doch 6 Leute am Treffpunkt gefunden, keine Neuen Gesichter, aber sehr seltene Begleiter fanden sich wieder.

Unser erstes Ziel war eine kleine Erhebung in der Landschaft. Trotz vollständig asphaltiertem Aufstieg und unter 10% Anstieg gab es dank Schneematsch schon Traktionsprobleme. Alles breiter als 2 Zoll war hier fehl am Platz, aufschwimmen statt greifen war das Resultat. Doch unser Asphaltschneider kannte keine Grenzen, in Schlangenlinien fraß er sich durch den Matsch den Berg hinauf und ließ uns alle alt aussehen.

Bereits jetzt gab es erste Zweifel über die Machbarkeit unserer Tour, denn wo sollte man derart Flache Anstiege finden um überhaupt irgendwo hoch zu kommen? Einfach nicht darüber nachdenken und weiter.

Das Hinterrad steht’s etwas schneller als das Vorderrad ging es im Schritttempo durch die Junge Heide. Doch bald schon die erste Herausforderung, 50cm Höhenunterschied auf wenige Meter Strecke:





Das Aus für 5 von 6 Teilnehmern, Durchfallraten jenseits der 80% hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr…

Unerwartet bleib das die einzige Rampe auf dem Weg hinauf. Bergab war es jedoch nicht weniger Anspruchsvoll, das Lenken erinnerte sehr an Bootsmanöver, genauso wie das Bremsen nur beschleunigen ging dank Gefälle immer noch wie früher, was die Situation noch verschärfte.

Kaum Möglichkeit sich an die neuen Fahreigenschaften zu gewöhnen gab es schon die ersten, vorher nie als Hindernis wahrgenommenen, Schlüsselstellen.





Der eine oder andre lag mittlerweile schon mal auf der Seite, doch ernste Stürzte gab es keine. Solange die Pfade eine Mindestbreite von 150cm nicht unterschritten, hatte selbst unser Asphaltschneider keine Schwierigkeiten auf der Strecke zu bleiben.





Mit jedem gefahrenem Meter wuchsen die Schutzbleche und die Rahmen nahmen langsam die Form eines Triathlon Rades an.

Dank Percys sehr ausgeprägter Streckenkenntnis hatten wir bereits 10km ohne unüberwindbaren Anstieg geschafft. Und es hat sogar für einige Abfahrten gereicht. Leider verloren wir dabei unsere aerodynamisch geformten Schneegebilde.













Als wir den Boxdorfer Weg querten, wurde schon befürchtet das wir uns unsere Lieblingsauffahrt heraufquälen, Robert war schon ganz aufgeregt, aber Percy hat uns doch bergab geführt um auf flachen Pfaden ohne Schiebepassage bis zum Sternweg zu gelangen.

Auf dem Rückweg am Waldrand entlang spürte man deutlich die Wirkung der Sonne. Der Schnee war schon völlig mit Wasser vollgesogen. Es fuhr sich wie durch Wassersäulen, maximale Feuchtigkeit! Jedes Lenkmanöver musste mit Voraussicht geplant werden, spontane Korrekturen waren wirkungslos. Mit steigender Geschwindigkeit wurden die ohnehin schon taub gefrorenen Schienbeine weiter mit Eiswasser beschossen. Nach fast 20km sollte das dann auch reichen. 2,5 Stunden durch den doofen Schneematch war genug für unsere Ausnüchterungsrunde am 01.01.

Im Anschluss bin ich noch fix nach Coswig und hab auf dem Rückweg ein Abschlussfoto gemacht


----------



## kodak (25. Januar 2015)

... eine Mail und ein paar unerwartete zeitliche Veränderungen brachten heute eine kleine Ausfahrt für mich ... Ziel war eine kleine Rundtour um Ottendorf-Okrilla (OO), also zeitig los und auf leicht überfrorenen Wegen und Sträßchen auf möglichst direktem Weg zum Ausgangspunkt OO geradelt, dort schnell den Einladenen abgeholt und es ging zur höchsten Erhebung zwischen Dresden und Schweden, dem Keulenberg, die Auffahrt war weiß aber wunderbar fahrbar, so sah der Anfang aus, 2-3 cm kamen Richtung Gipfel noch hinzu ...





leider meinte die angekündigte Sonne sich nicht zeigen zu müssen (im Osterzgebirge strahlte sie übrigens über dem Hochnebel, nur Langlauf  bei 10 cm Schnee ist auch nicht mein Ding) ... so gab es nur einen Blick des Grauens ;-)













flotten Rades ging es hinab um Neuland zu erkunden, Ziel war der Eingang/Ausgang des Seifersdorfers Tales, welches ich schon lange nicht mehr durchfahren habe ...





... wer davon Bilder vermisst, sorry als sehr homogene Truppe hat keiner genug Vorsprung, Essenspausen sind schon vor einer Weile der Rationalisierung zum Opfer gefallen (die Mitfahrer nutzen deswegen jede Gelegenheit sich etwas in die Wangen zu schieben, wehe dem der es zu spät bemerkt) und so ist das vorhergehende Bild nur einer kurzen Erleichterungspause zu verdanken ... die Runde wurde als unbedingt ausbaubar in OO geschlossen und ich machte mich auf den Rückweg, immer auf der Suche nach der Sonne, die Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt machten aus dem Rad ein kleines Kunstwerk, genug Matsch boten alle Wege.





ich hatte immer wieder mal Hoffnung auf ein paar erhellende Strahlen, sogar blauer Himmel war erkennbar, leider in Richtung Norden :-(





... also weiter im Takt, das Rad rollte prima, der Pedaleur baute noch ein paar Kurven ein, vielleicht erhörte ihn ja die Sonne, Kilometer um Kilometer wurde die Natur erfahren, die Zeit des Lichtes zeigte an das die Linienwahl auf "Heimat" programmiert werden sollte und dann dies





für Freude etwas dramatischer Bilder (Spotmessung auf die Sonne, anschließend das RAW noch ein wenig erhellt)





Was für ein Finale ... 104 km bei mageren 750 hm meint die Statistik dazu ... !


----------



## tanztee (25. Januar 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> 104 km bei mageren 750 hm meint die Statistik dazu ... !



 Wieviel km sollen das dann im Sommer werden, wenn Ihr im Winter schon so vorlegt  
Husky-Gene?
 für so eine Tour des "Grauens"

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## kodak (26. Januar 2015)

@tanztee ... dann bauen wir die Höhenmeter einfach ein wenig aus ... wenn ich mir die Bilder von Altenberg am Samstag anschaue, strahlend blauer Himmel, Rauhreif wohin das Auge blickt  ... Freunde treffen ist aber noch schöner und das war ja das primäre Ziel, neben der Sonne suchen ...


----------



## Falco (2. Februar 2015)

Johannes hatte für den 17.01. eine längere Borsbergrunde angekündigt. Leider war die Ankündigung 21 Stunden vor Tourstart ziemlich knapp und der selektive Tourcharakter hat der ohnehin schon knappen Teilnehmerzahl im Winter den Rest gegeben 

Pünktlich 5 vor 10Uhr stand ich am Treffpunkt. Doch auch um 10 Uhr war keiner da. 10:10Uhr ist dann aber endlich der Johannes eingetrudelt.

Nach einem Bäckerbesuch konnte unsere Borsbergtour in der Heide starten.

Da man bei 2 Personen keine Möglichkeit hat das Feld der Fotos wegen auf eine Mindestlänge von 5 Sekunden zu strecken, gab es seit langen mal wieder Fotos auf Ansage 

Kaum nimmt man sich mal etwas mehr als 5 Sekunden Zeit für die Aufnahme, schon sehen die Bilder nicht mehr nach Schnappschuss aus.





Doch wir zogen die Schleife in der Heide nicht zu groß und bogen rasch Richtung Borsberg ab. Ein kleiner Umweg sollte aber noch drin sein.





Trotz Wintergrau konnte man langsam wieder erste Grüntöne wahrnehmen. Johannes gab alles um möglichst Fotogen zu sein.





Der Grün Anteil durch Moosbewuchs steigerte sich und erreichte am Höhepunkt Märchenwaldähnliche Ausmaße.





Plötzlich sah man Moos wo man noch nie welches gesehen hat.





Doch irgendwann ist auch die flachste Abfahrt zu Ende und es ging weiter im Programm, schließlich wollten wir heute noch unser Ziel erreichen.

Als wir auf dem Forstweg dahin glitten erinnerte ich mich an einen alten schmalen Trail den ich seit Jahren schon nicht mehr befahren hatte.

Erste Anzeichen deuteten darauf hin warum es so lange her war. Doch war der Weg noch deutlich erkennbar.





Es wurde danach wieder besser, doch wurde uns am Ende die Ware Ursache der längeren Nichtnutzung gezeigt. Umgestaltungsmaßnahmen haben den Weg verschlossen. Da wir schon wieder kurz vor der Forstautobahn waren, entschieden wir uns für die Flucht nach vorne.





Ohne weitere Experimente hatten wir den Wolfshügel angepeilt. Kaum näherten wir uns unserem Ziel in großer Geschwindigkeit, passierte es, Reifenschaden.

Johannes hat die Karkasse seines Nobby Nic kaputt gemacht. Ab hier hatten wir unser Ziel nun endgültig abgeschrieben. Der Tag ist einfach zu kurz um mit der Verspätung und solchen Pannen an einem kurzen Wintertag noch vor Dunkelheit anzukommen.

Nach Reparatur des Schadens entschlossen wir uns in der Heide zu bleiben und hier etwas Zeit zu verbringen.

So sind wir im Anschluss einen unserer Lieblingsberge am Mordgrund hinauf geklettert





Auf dem Weg nach unten fand ich eine Lösung für unser Teilnehmerproblem.





Die Tour war trotz der kurzfristigen Ankündigung also doch gut besucht, insgesamt 5 Leute, ich und 4 mal Johannes 









Auf dem Weg zur Hofewiese waren wir weniger kreativ, doch dort angekommen hatten wir wieder Anschluss an unsere üblichen Runden finden können. Von den Wurzeln unbeeindruckt ging es ungebremst in das Steingründschen.









Da der Johannes mehrmals als Teilnehmer vertreten war, war es kein Problem ein Bild mit mir und ihm zu machen 





Weiter ging es mit jeder Menge Spaß im Grund auf und ab.





Wenn man sich schon 30 statt 5 Sekunden Zeit nimmt, dann ist das sogar genug um Bilder zu stellen.





So konnte man auch mal verschiedene Perspektiven ausprobieren.





Anstatt die Tour wie Sonst mit Kuhschwanz und/oder Gabel abzuschließen, hatten wir uns auf dem Weg zum Sandgruben Trail gemacht, da wir da lange nicht mehr unterwegs waren.









Da bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit noch etwas Zeit war, sind wir ein weiteres mal hinauf um oberhalb des Totweges eine Essenspause einzulegen.

Als wir da so gemütlich am Baum saßen sind innerhalb der 20 Minuten insgesamt 3 Einzelkämpfer an uns vorbei gefahren. Wenn jeder Biker in der Heide auf der Karte zu sehen wäre, dann würde diese wahrscheinlich wie die Draufsicht auf einen Ameisenhaufen aussehen. Einfach Wahnsinn was da selbst an einem feuchten Wintertag ohne Sonne los ist.

Während der Pause erzählte Johannes von einem Weg den er auf seiner Karte erspähte und unbedingt mal finden wollte. Die Wegbeschreibung hat mir nicht viel gesagt. Doch als wir da waren, erkannte ich den Einstieg sofort wieder. Den Weg hätten wir uns sparen können, denn was in der Karte eingezeichnet war, gab es vielleicht mal vor 20 Jahren als Weg und vor 7 Jahren war dieser auch noch als solcher befahrbar, damals sogar mit Illegalen Holzkonstruktionen. Doch seit den letzten 5 Jahren ist da nichts mehr zu fahren.

Also sind wir wieder zurück zur Priesnitz und nutzten wieder jede Gelegenheit Kreativ zu sein





Da Johannes sowieso nach Klotsche musste, haben wir das als neues Ziel definiert und sind wieder Richtung Bahndamm gefahren. Dabei wieder sehr Fotogen 





Und gleich wieder den Berg hinauf um zum nächsten Achterbahnmäßigen Trail zu kommen.





Zum Abschluss zum ehemaligen Steinbruch hinauf waren wir vorbei am Kletterwald schon wieder auf dem Hauptweg nach Klotsche.

Das sollte dann auch reichen. War zwar keine Borsbergrunde, aber eine Heiderunde ist auch nicht verkehrt.





Allerdings hatte das nicht mehr viel mit Fahrradfahren zu tun. War eher eine Fototour, bei 2 Leuten geht das einfach nicht mit den Schnappschüssen. Und wenn man einmal anhält, dann kann man auch gleich 30 statt 5 Sekunden für die Aufnahme investieren. Doch so hab ich überhaupt Bilder zu denen man etwas schreiben kann und nicht so wie zu der Schneeberg Tour vom 11.01 mit Andre. Ohne Bilder hab ich mir da nicht die Mühe gemacht euch mit Fließtext zu langweilen.

Ab 3 Leuten geht das besser, wenn jeder in einem gesunden Abstand von 1-2 Sekunden fährt, dann reicht vorne ein kurzer Sprint um mindestens ein Bild vom 3. Man machen zu können.


----------



## kodak (4. Februar 2015)

... auf der Suche nach Schnee ... Teil 2 ... am Sonntag den 01.02.2015 wurde ja versucht zum Schnee zu fahren, der setzte sich aber massiv zur Wehr und machte aus 2 Mountainbikern 2 Wanderer, jedenfalls bis tiefere Gefilde erreicht wurden ... so wurde der Spieß also am Dienstag umgedreht und Falco wechselte das Fortbewegungsmittel, der andere Wanderer wurde flugs gegen einen Skifahrer der eingeladen hatte ersetzt ... aus Zeitgründen beim Protagonisten schlüpfe ich mal in die Rolle des Erzählers:

... endlich Winter, Schnee und Sonne, eine wunderschöne Verbindung, am Sonntag schon einmal intensiv geschnuppert, da war der Plan dies noch ein wenig mehr zu nutzen einfach, dazu das Überstundenkonto aufgequollen, Projekttechnisch alles auf grün, also eine kurzer Aufruf auf cielab.org ... die Überraschung war groß als Falco sich meldete, offen gestand das er noch nie Ski benutzt hat, der Reiz aber schon da wäre es mal zu probieren ... schnell die Verleihzeiten gecheckt, passte auch also ihn eingeladen und es ging hinauf in Gebirge, der Skiverleih besucht und es ging auf den kleinen Parkplatz am Evasteig ...  als Einstieg wurde die Loipe "Osterzgebirge" auf der anderen Strassenseite gewählt ... die ersten Meter auf dem ungewohnten Fortbewegungsmittel waren geprägt von Respekt, die nahezu völlig fehlenden Gleiteigenschaften der Leihski lösten schnell die Verkrampfung, vorsichtig wurde Stück für Stück gespürt das es kein Hexenwerk ist, andere Loipengäste zeigten auch bereitwillig wie man auf ebener Strecke stürzen kann, der Novize blieb davon verschont und so ging es unterhalb des Speicherbeckens bis zum Loipenende am Wintercamping Altenberg

















... ein wenig Korrektur des Armeinsatzes, doch der Fortschritt war deutlich, also zurück, Strasse wieder überquert und auf dem Evasteig auf perfekten Loipen Richtung Kahleberg, wohl wissend das danach irgendwie man wieder hinab muss, also ein wenig Theorie zum Schneepflug und schon war er erreicht der kahle“Berg“, der Wind pfiff ordentlich und so ging es auf direktem Weg Richtung Biathlonstadion, die Instruktionen bezüglich Bremsmanöver bremsten auch hier die Ski komplett aus, sie waren schlichtweg unnötig, so kam Falco ohne Schneekontaktaufnahme wieder zurück auf den Alten Zaunhäuser Weg um den Georgenfelder Weg weiter hinab zu folgen, alles ganz entspannt, es waren wirklich perfekte Anfängerski, mit ein paar Doppelstockschüben, inzwischen schon schön aus dem gesamten Körper heraus, kam er auch den Berg hinab, Beschleunigung sieht anders aus, so war alles schön kontrollierbar und ohne jegliche Angst fahrbar … auf die Schneise 28 eingebogen, das Licht des Tages schwand mehr und mehr, ein paar Irrenden noch schnell den Weg zum Stellplatz des Autos erklärt (nein die Gerade ist nur in der Geometrie der kürzeste Weg zwischen zwei Punkten … das Waldgebiet um das Biathlonstadion ist keine sinnvolle Idee zu durchqueren, das will umgangen werden ;-) ) und dann kam doch noch „Abfahrtsfeeling“ Richtung tiefster Punkt des Tages auf, den Tiefschnee nutzend war auch das bald Geschichte und es ging wieder hinauf, Irrlichter zuckten auf, aus Richtung Rehefeld kamen andere Langläufer hinauf und der Gegenverkehr zeigte wieder eindrucksvoll wie edel man auch mit excellenter Ausrüstung stürzen kann … also Lugstein und Hochmoor passiert, ein riesiger Neumond schob sich aus den Wolken,



der Weg teilweise surrealistisch beleuchtend, zur Wetterstation, dort abgebogen um auf der in normalen Zeiten hoffnungslos überlaufenen Schneise 30 wieder zum Alten Zaunhäuser Weg zu gelangen, die Ski verziehen wohl Fehler und nahmen jegliche Angst aber irgendwie tat Falco mir leid, jeder Meter musste mühsam erkämpft werden, es spielte keine Rolle wie das Geländeprofil sich zeigte, ohne Unterstützung durch den Fahrer tat sich nichts, nur wirkliches Gefälle hob die Bremswirkung auf, das Wort Gleitphase muss ihm immer wie Hohn vorgekommen sein … nach etwas über 3 h erreichten wir wieder das Auto … ein gelungener Einstand auf fremdartigen Gerät, mit besserem Material kann der nächste Ausflug wohl starten, die Schneekontakte werden entsprechend zwangsläufig zunehmen, der Boden ist bereitet das ein wenig mehr Technik probiert werden kann …


... mehr Fotos im Fotoalbum Winter bzw. auf der Fotoseite hier im Unterforum ...


----------



## firlie (5. Februar 2015)

Sieht noch bisschen "staksig" aus, Dein Novize, aber meinen allerhöchsten Respekt und die leichten Sprünge während der Abfahrt kommen dann von ganz selbst  !
Feiner, mal ganz anderer Bericht 

Grüße aus der 2 cm Schneeregion
-firlie-


----------



## wedge47 (5. Februar 2015)

Super Berichte, vielen Dank auch für die tollen Bilder. 

Für mich als Neuling würde ich mir eine tabellarische Übersicht auf der ersten Seite wünschen wo ein paar Eckdaten zu den Touren stehen. Ein erster Vorschlag wäre Startort, Zielort, Region bzw Landkreis, Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter, Steckenbeschaffenheit, Typ (Enduro, XC, Downhill), Bemerkungen und ein Link zum entsprechenden Post. Seit Neustem braucht man wohl noch eine Information zum Fortbewegungsmittel 

Mit einer Übersicht könnten Neulinge bzw. Auswärtsche schnell tolle Routen im schönen Sachsen finden. Was sagt ihr dazu, habt ihr andere Ideen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge? 

Falls die Diskussion hier nicht gewünscht ist können wir die auch in einen extra Thread verlagern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (5. Februar 2015)

Da müsste sich ja einer bereit erklären diese Übersicht ständig zu pflegen, viel zielfrührender ist es da einfach nach ner gemeinsamen Tour zu fragen.


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2015)

... ich denke auch das jeder der hier Tracks aufzeichnet sie dir auch gern gibt wenn du ihn fragst, allerdings gibt es auch die Fraktion "do-not-track-me" zu der ich mich zähle, dann gibt es 2 Alternativen --> a) eine gemeinsame Tour b) ich bastele dir den Track (bzw. fahre ihn mal ab und tracke) ... wie gesagt, ich kann immer nur betonen "das Internet vergißt nicht" , wie schnell hatte ich doch deinen Wohnort ermittelt @wedge47 ... nein ich bin kein Verschwörungstheoretiker oder so aber man sollte immer alles mit einem gewissen Abstand betrachten ... ich selbst lasse mich ja auch gern inspirieren neue Gegenden zu entdecken auf Grund der Bilderchen hier im Unterforum ;-)


----------



## wedge47 (5. Februar 2015)

Ok Moment mir ging es nicht darum Tracks hier öffentlich zu stellen. Es ging mir nur um eine Zusammenfassung der Touren hier im Thread damit man schnell navigieren kann und dann für Details die Leute anschreiben kann. Es sollen nicht mehr Infos drin stehen als der Poster in den Tourenberichten selbst geschrieben hat. Das Argument von @darkJST ist auch das was mir als einziges eingefallen ist ..  der Aufwand.

Beispiel:
user;Ort;Streckenlänge;Höhenmeter;Typ;Besonderheiten;Link
*
Raum Dresden*
@kodak;Ottendorf-Okrilla;104km;750hm;XC;Keulenberg,Seifersdorfer Tal;Link;
@Falco;Dresdener Heide;32km;642hm;XC+Enduro;Wolfsberg, Sandgruben Trail;Link

*Raum Chemnitz*

*Raum Vogtland*

*Raum Leipzig

Raum Zittau*

Beim Typ müssten die Fahrer selbst nochmal bewerten. Tabellen gehen leider nicht wie ich feststellen muss. Aber da findet sich vielleicht eine Lösung. Das ganze soll mehr als Inhaltsverzeichnis verstanden werden, damit eben jemand nicht die heute 56 Seiten durchklicken muss.


----------



## darkJST (5. Februar 2015)

Soll das heißen du willst eine Übersicht erstellen?

Es gibt eine Listenfunktion



wedge47 schrieb:


> *Raum Dresden*
> 
> @kodak;Ottendorf-Okrilla;104km;750hm;XC;Keulenberg,Seifersdorfer Tal;Link;
> 
> @Falco;Dresdener Heide;32km;642hm;XC+Enduro;Wolfsberg, Sandgruben Trail;Link


----------



## Falco (5. Februar 2015)

Ob eine Liste mit 200-500 Tourenberichten Hilfreich ist?
Vor allem weil man in der Liste nicht sehen kann ob grade Fotowetter war oder ob der Autor grade seinen literarischen Tag hatte. Das sieht man nur beim durchblättern 

@tanztee hat auf jeden fall die Ehre das dann auf der ersten Seite einzufügen und ständig Änderungen entgegen zu nehmen 

200-500 80px große Vorschaubilder vom jeweils aussagekräftigsten Foto der Tour lassen zwar Jahreszeit und Wetter erkennen, doch bringt das andere Probleme mit sich.


----------



## RonnyRon (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Gestern hab ich mal eine Kleine Schnee runde auf die Lausche gedreht.

Hier mal paar Eindrücke:


----------



## CC. (5. Februar 2015)

Die Gnade der Spätgeborenen sollte nicht dazuführen, diesen BERICHTE-Fred zu einer Track- oder Bildersammlung mit und ohne Kommentaren (siehe eins über mir) zu verändern. Jedem steht es frei, seine eigene, lokale Liste mit Links auf die jeweiligen Beiträge zu pflegen, so er denn eine Notwendigkeit hat. Ich suche öfters mal alte Berichte und finde dadurch immer wieder auch Neues.
Auf Deutsch: ich bin nicht für einen Index hier im Fred. Die familiäre Atmosphäre der Beschreibungen und die perönlichen, subjektiven Eindrücke würden sehr darunter leiden.


----------



## darkJST (5. Februar 2015)

Schonwieder ein beitragsfeier Beitrag von mir...aber bitte @RonnyRon, mach das Datum aus den Bildern raus (Kameraeinstellung)!


----------



## firlie (5. Februar 2015)

> *Ich suche öfters mal alte Berichte und finde dadurch immer wieder auch Neues....Die familiäre Atmosphäre der Beschreibungen und die perönlichen, subjektiven Eindrücke würden sehr darunter leiden.*



Das ist das Essentielle !!!
Wenn der Chef dann wieder aus Maledivien zurück ist, vielleicht kann er mal eine Machtwort sprechen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wedge47 (5. Februar 2015)

Machtwort ist da keines nötig, ich hab den Tenor schon so erkannt. Das ist dabei völlig wertungsfrei, ich kann und werde damit leben und es wie von @CC. vorgeschlagen halten. Freue mich auf weitere Berichte und werde hoffentlich auch mal selbst einen anbieten können. So jetzt weiter mit den Berichten.


----------



## tanztee (5. Februar 2015)

Es ist ja schon alles gesagt (aber noch nicht von allen  ):

so eine Liste macht richtig Arbeit (Beispiel) also Rentner vor 
der Thread lebt vom öfter mitlesen und mitkommentieren
dann lernt man auch die Leute kennen und kann diese persönlich Fragen
dank Alter Sachse gibt es faktisch so eine Liste für das kleinste und schönste Mittelgebirge 
bei gpsies den Falco suchen - reicht für Jahre 
*Hey, MTB ist für mich Abenteuer und Entdeckergeist. *
Anregungen, Tipps, Inspirationen sind Sinn des Forums, _aber Trail-Fast-Food eher nicht.
_
Technisch gesehen ist so ein Forum auch weniger geeignet als Webkatalog oder Wiki, das gibt die Struktur einfach nicht so richtig her.

In diesem Sinne 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## mathijsen (5. Februar 2015)

@RonnyRon Die Schneehöhen sehen schon recht ordentlich aus. Konnte man da überhaupt noch fahren?


----------



## RonnyRon (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Sorry das ich keines der Bilder Kommentiert habe,warum muss man das auch immer tun?
Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Bericht, eben nur ein Bildbericht... 

Na ja, zugegeben bin eben auch etwas Schreibfaul...  

Die Cam war nur eine Leihgabe da meine in der Reparatur ist.

So, genug gerechtfertigt...

Schnee höhe auf der Lausche war gestern ca. 30 - 40 cm. Letzte Nacht kam noch bisschen dazu.
Auf dem Platt getretenen Schnee fährt es sich ganz gut stellenweise sogar besser als wenn kein Schnee liegt.
Man muss nur bisschen aufpassen das man nicht neben die Spur kommt und das VR stecken bleibt .

MfG 
Nicht böse sein, ich berufe mich auf meinen Welpenschutz...


----------



## kodak (5. Februar 2015)

@RonnyRon ... für Bilder gibt es auch noch den Bilderfred ;-) ... sorry wenn ich noch einmal ans Schienbein trete aber manchmal ist weniger mehr


----------



## wedge47 (8. Februar 2015)

So hier mein erster Bericht aus der Region Chemnitz bzw. Chemnitztal. Ich erkunde ja gern neue Strecken und diese hier hatte ich mir schon eine Weile vorgenommen. Bei blauem Himmel, strahlendem Sonnenschein und -3°C war die Entscheidung heute eine Tour zu machen sehr spontan. Am Morgen hatte ich mich noch gar nicht so fit gefühlt aber nach dem Mittagessen ging es dann schon besser. Also fix den Rucksack gepackt und rauf auf den Bock. Meine erste Schneefahrt übrigens.

Los gings am heutigen Ende des Chemnitztalradweges in Draisdorf. Dorthin hatte ich schonmal 11km zu strampeln, was recht unspektakulär über Straßen und einige Feldweg geschah. Dennoch hatte ich dort schon die ersten Berührungen mit Schnee, Fahrspuren und auch ein paar Verwehungen. Am „Startpunkt“ angekommen, folgte ich der Nordroute des Chemnitzer Radrundweges im Uhrzeigersinn in den Sechsruthenwald und bog auf der Höhe nach links Richtung Draisdorfer Weg ab. Ich folgte ein paar Spuren im Schnee bis ich den befestigten Feldweg erreichte.







Weiter ging es nach Auerswalde vorbei an der Kirche in Richtung Pfarrfichten. Von dort folgte ich dem Feldrand und dann hinunter in die sogenannte Hölle. Ein wirklich schönes Fleckchen leider viel zu kurz.










Nach der Waldbühne dann links hinauf Richtung Garnsdorf dem grünen Wanderweg folgend. Das war gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.

Um die Chemnitztalstraße auszusparen ging es von Garnsdorf auf die Höhe Richtung Claußnitz und links über einen langen Feldweg bis zu einem kleinen Trail hinunter zur Chemnitz. Am Umspannwerk gerade über die Straße und nach Köthensdorf zum Aussichtspunkt Chemnitztal.






Weiter am Feldrand und dann auf den roten Wanderweg nach Taura/Markersdorf. Ein kleiner aber feiner Trail vorbei am Schusterkanapee mit einem mittlerweile sehr zugewachsenen Blick ins Tal. Ab Markersdorf geht es rechts der Chemnitz ins schöne Schweizerthal, wo die Chemnitz ihrem Namen „Steinfluss“ so richtig gerecht wird.







Im Amselgrund hab ich mich dann peinlicher weise kurz verfahren und den grünen Wanderweg hinauf zum Wurzelberg falsch gedeutet. Nach einer kurzen Trageaktion durch den Wald war aber auch das geklärt. Erstaunt war ich über den guten Grip bergauf im Schnee (Anm. d. Red. Ich hab Conti Race Kings). Vom Wurzelberg aus ging es einen Wanderweg durch den Wald bis fast runter zur Chemnitz nach Diethensdorf. Ein kleines Stück Straße wieder hinauf um dann oberhalb des Steinbruchs Diethensdorf das herrliche Winterpanorama zu genießen.






Eine letzte Abfahrt hinunter nach Diethensdorf mit kleinem Trailanteil und dann zur Skiwiese wo die Family schon am Rodeln war.





Die letzten vier Kilometer nach Hause konnten die 40km dann nicht ganz knacken aber die erste Schneefahrt hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.

39,9km 
700hm
2:51h Fahrzeit
0:40h Pausen (incl. Rodeln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. Februar 2015)

@wedge47 ... das letzte Foto ist richtig gut


----------



## tanztee (8. Februar 2015)

wedge47 schrieb:


> So hier mein erster Bericht aus der Region Chemnitz bzw. Chemnitztal.


Super Einstand 
Mehr davon!

wünscht sich
tanztee


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Februar 2015)

wedge47 schrieb:


> So hier mein erster Bericht aus der Region Chemnitz bzw. Chemnitztal.


 
Sehr schön der Bericht aus meiner "alten" Heimat (bin in Auerswalde aufgewachsen). Einige Fleckchen, wie Hölle und Waldbühne, kenne ich noch aus meiner Kindheit. Leider habe ich das Chemnitztal und Schweitzertal noch nie mit dem MTB erkundet. Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten mal ein Route bei GPSIES zusammengestellt um genaus das nachzuholen. Kenne nur die Runde vom Rennrad aus. Wir waren meistens in Richtung Augustusburg und Umgebung unterwegs. Hin und wieder haben wir auch die Talsperre Kriebstein umrundet (sehr schöne traillastige Tour). Später waren wir dann oft in Richtung Geyer unterwegs. Ich hoffe, dass es des öfteren jetzt Bilder aus der Gegend geben wird.


----------



## darkJST (13. Februar 2015)

Ich brauch echt mehr Kondition, ich bin in letzter Zeit immer nur am hinterherhecheln und komm kaum noch zum knipsen...

Vier-Berge-Tour:

Einziges (scharfes) Bild





Wilischrunde:









Eine Kletterpassage gabs auch, und das trotz der Tatsache, dass ich nicht der Guide war





Mehr Text dazu gibt es dann sicherlich wenn Falco mit den Berichten aufgeholt hat


----------



## Falco (14. Februar 2015)

Jetzt bin ich doch schon 4 Wochen im Rückstand, aber tun wir einfach mal so als wäre der 18.01. erst vor wenigen Tagen gewesen. Ein paar Zeilen zu dem Wochenende sollten dabei helfen uns an den Tiefen Winter zurück zu erinnern.
Denn so sah er aus, der Tiefe Winter:





Auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern hat sich rasch Andre zu Wort gemeldet und sich eine Tour an den Freitaler Hängen gewünscht.

Am Treffpunkt waren wir nicht die einzigen, wir trafen auch noch 3 weitere Biker. Leider passten wir nicht so recht zusammen, zumindest wurde das anhand meiner Knieschützer geschlussfolgert. Nachdem ich die Biomechanischen Vorteile warmer Knie erläuterte wurde noch mal neu verhandelt. Es wurde die Nachfahrung eines Asphaltrennens angeboten, natürlich mit MTB weil das so schöne Geräuche macht auf Asphalt 

Dagegen stand Andres Erstbefahrung der Hänge entlang der Wilden Weißeritz.

Am Ende hatten wir uns für die Wilde Weißeritz entschieden, sonst könntet ihr davon nichts hier lesen.

Wir sind wie üblich Richtung Coselweg gefahren um uns schon mal mit den Wegen Anzufreunden welche auf den nächsten 40km folgen sollten.





Auf solchen Wegen hatten wir bis zum Windberg bereits die ersten 250hm überwunden. Und um diesen Schnitt zu halten ging es gleich im Anschluss zum Papierfabrik Trail.





Um dort weitere Höhemeter zu sammeln und uns weiter mit den schmalen Pfaden am Hang vertraut zu machen.





Das Wetter war sehr typisch für mitte Januar, total Winterlich:





Auf dem Leitenweg wurde es dann wieder spannend, denn es folgte eine meiner Lieblingsauffahrten. Der Weg zum Sonnentempel.

Wir genossen es wie uns der Berg die Kraft aus den Beinen zog, der Kreislauf auf Hochtouren lief und sich langsam das Sichtfeld verengte. Doch der Gipfel war noch fern und es machte sich die Furcht des Versagens breit, nur mit letzter Kraft erreichten wir den Gipfel als Radfahrer.

Um die grade erst begonnen Tour überhaupt zu Ende bringen zu können entschlossen wir uns für eine Essenspause um den Kreislauf wieder auf Normalbetrieb zu bringen.

Frisch gestärkt konnte es weiter gehen.





dem Abgrund gefährlich nahe über den Oberleitenweg





Bei dem Wetter konnten wir ausnahmsweise Mal über den fehlenden Schnee hinweg sehen.





Andre schien von dem anhaltenden Nervenkitzel am Felsigen Abgrund schon langsam gelangweilt





Der Flow hatte kurz danach ein abruptes Ende, es galt in der Nähe der Stillen Liebe eine Treppe zu überwinden auf welcher etwa 1m Stufen fehlten. Mit einer Treppe hat das dann nicht mehr viel zu tun 

Nachdem wir da irgendwie herunter gekommen sind, konnte es weiter gehen. Da wir grade beim Schieben waren viel es nicht schwer auch noch die nachfolgende Treppe etwas ruhiger anzugehen auch wenn diese vollständig war, waren die Stufenhöhen noch weit von einer Treppe nach DIN entfernt.

Als wir den Harthenbach passierten konnten wir wieder als Radfahrer tätig werden. Ein paar Steine machten es auch gleich wieder spannender





Und so ist uns dort sicher nicht langweilig geworden. Es war einfach nur Toll.





Mittlerweile waren wir schon gut warm gefahren und der Kehrpunkt der Tour wurde erreicht. Ab Edle Krone ging es wieder zurück Richtung Freital. Der nächste Höhepunkt sollte Bellmans Los sein.

Am Anfang war alles noch recht entspannt





Doch der Weg wurde schnell sehr schmal.





Aber Andre hat es gefallen und so ist er für die Kamera direkt noch mal zurück gefahren





Im Anschluss wurde es ernst, keine Spielereien mehr, denn es folgte nun der Weg direkt an der über 50m hohen Klippe.

Eigentlich trifft man dort keine Wanderer, trotzdem habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht voraus zu gehen um den Weg zu sichern damit sich keiner erschreckt, denn da oben wäre das sehr unpassend.

Und die Mühe war nicht umsonst, wir haben tatsächlich Wanderer zu Gesicht bekommen. Diese waren dann doch etwas entsetzt als ich angekündigt habe das Andre da gleich lang fährt nachdem der Weg wieder frei ist 

Aber Andre war tiefenentspannt





Das sollte dann erstmal genug Nervenkitzel gewesen sein. Nur an den Höhenmetern könnte man noch etwas schrauben.

Gesagt getan, so sind wir zum Abschluss den Brüderweg hinauf.

Nicht ganz so dramatisch, aber trotzdem Lebensgefährlich ging es auch hier an der Felsklippe entlang.









Die Sonne nährte sich langsam dem Horizont, sofern man das bei der Wintersonne überhaupt feststellen kann.





Die letzte Pause gab es auf dem Förster Claus Weg am Backofenfelsen.

Da waren wir nun wieder in Freital. Wie üblich fehlten nur noch die 25km bis Nachhause, doch das ist Heimweg und zählt daher nicht mehr zu Tour 





Dem Andre hat die Tour ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht, nur mit viel Mühe konnte er sich in meinem Windschatten halten.

Die Kondition sollte aber nicht die Ursache dafür gewesen sein, die Bremse hat etwas geschleift, etwas sehr um genau zu sein. Feststellbremse war angesagt, das Rad rollte kaum ein paar Meter bis zum Stillstand. Sicher alles nur ausreden, immer soll das Material schuld sein wenn die Kondition nicht reicht 

Also war Bastelstunde angesagt, der Fehler war schnell gefunden, der Bremssattel war nicht fest genug. So schnell kann es gehen wenn man vor der Tour noch kurz die Bremse vom Zweitrad mopst.

Mit stärker angezogenen Bremssattelschrauben ging es dann wieder weiter mit voller Fahrt ohne Zwischenfälle bis nachhause.


----------



## leler (15. Februar 2015)

Nehmt ihr das nächste Mal Steiggurte mit, um Euch in die Stahlseile einzuklingen? 

Danke an den Berichterstatter (und natürlich auch ans "Foto-Modell") für den schönen Bericht mit z.T. schwindelerregenden Fotos!


----------



## wedge47 (15. Februar 2015)

Erst dachte ich Rucksack mit Trinkschlauch. Nach dem lesen denke ich es ist eher ein Fallschirm mit Reißleine.  Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder.


----------



## tanztee (16. Februar 2015)

@Falco zum Sonnentempel hochgefahren ... Bellmanns Los mit entspanntem Fotoposing ... Chill-Out am Brüderweg ... 

Ihr seid echte *DE-Motivationstrainer*, da ihr alle meine No-Gos und Angststellen in eine Tour packt 

Und wie immer - ein Pflichtdefekt pro Tour 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## darkJST (16. Februar 2015)

Das Geheimnis ist auf den Weg zu schauen und nicht in den Abgrund


----------



## Andre-D (16. Februar 2015)

Entschuldige bitte, aber Falko meinte zu mir das die Stellen jetzt bald irgendwann kommen und ist zum Fotos knipsen weg gefahren. Ich dagegen wusste ja nicht wo genau, und dann haben mich die Wanderer auch noch abgelenkt, ich hatte gar keine Chance mich auf was "Gefährliches" einzustellen. Und wenn man die paar Steine mal runtergefahren ist, sind sie auch nicht mehr schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (16. Februar 2015)

Am 24.01. sah das mit dem Winter schon besser aus. Man ist zwar immer noch durch den Dreck gefahren, aber wenigstens war Drumherum alles Weiß.

Andre hatte mal wieder den zündenden Vorschlag und erinnerte Johannes daran eine tolle Route entlang der Wesenitz zu haben.

Gesagt getan, 10Uhr ging es los. Bei der Vorbereitung hab ich mich etwas verschätzt und bin wenige Minuten zu spät gekommen. Da mein Wartezeitguthaben gegenüber unseren chronisch verspäteten Mitfahrern derart groß ist das es vermutlich für Jahre reich, ist mir deswegen keiner böse.

Wir fuhren ohne Umweg direkt hinauf zum Leitenweg, wir hatten keine Zeit zu verlieren und sind entsprechend straff unterwegs gewesen. Zu unserer Freude erreichten wir die Schneegrenze und wir sahen seit langem endlich wieder etwas von der weißen Pracht.





Am Kirchweg nutzen wir die Gelegenheit weitere 60hm hinauf zu klettern und nutzen diese auch.

Für richtiges Schneegestöber hat es nicht gereicht, aber wenigstens war der Boden Stellenweile voll bedeckt. Ein flotter Jogger überholte uns während einer kleinen Rast, zu unserer Verwunderung ist es uns nicht gelungen diese einzuholen, der Schnee hat es uns nur ein dranbleiben ermöglicht.

So fuhren wir die gesamte Strecke bis zu den Hohen Brücken hinter ihm her, erst da konnten wir die Überlegenheit unserer Sportgeräte ausspielen und überholten ihn. Am Doberberg waren wir also wieder allein





Auf dem Gipfel gönnten wir uns noch eine Malzeit, wir hatten schließlich Wochenende. Unsere Gesprächsthemen drehten sich Rund um Ausrüstung für Übernachtungen im Freien. Was sollte man im Winter auch sonst tun, das ist doch die Ideale Jahreszeit für eine Nacht unter Sternenhimmel.

Da wir nicht so schnell Essen konnten wie wir auskühlten, hatten wir das Ganze nicht weiter in die Länge ziehen wollen und es ging weiter im Programm, die Wesenitz war unser nächstes Ziel.

Am Kohlberg vorbei gab es auch wieder Höhenmeter zum Überwinden, der Untergrund hat den zu bewältigen Höhenunterschied gefühlt verdoppelt, von der Pause noch etwas ausgekühlt gab es darüber jedoch keine Beschwerden. In Dittersbach erreichten wir kurz nach 12 endlich die Wesenitz, ab hier nur noch den Flussabwärts bis nach Pirna könnte man sich denken. Aber so einfach sollte es nicht sein.

Den Quellenberg hatten wir ausgelassen, soweit war das noch ganz entspannt, doch der Weg zum Gipfel des Breiten Stein war dafür umso gemeiner.

Der Boden war schön lehmig und trotz Schnee war nicht mal ansatzweise etwas von Bodenfrost zu spüren. Da half auch der beste Reifen nichts, nur mit Mühe und maximaler Gewichtsverlagerung ging es im Schritttempo voran während wir nur noch mit den Fingerspitzen den Lenker erreichten um stätig die Fahrtrichtung zu korrigieren.

Das schlimmste überwunden, konnten wir uns oben angekommen etwas ausruhen und warteten gespannt auf Johannes. Natürlich alles gestellt, wäre er in dem Tempo mit dem entspannungsgrad den Berg hinauf, dann hätte es keine Wartezeit gegeben 





Lange waren wir nicht da oben, die erkämpfen Höhenmeter wurden sofort wieder adäquat vernichtet. Zurück an den Gleisen Parallel zur Wesenitz wurde Johannes plötzlich kreativ und hat uns auf einen Weg neben den Gleisen geschickt. Man sollte meinen es gehe eher entspannt zu Sache, doch der Pfad ging immer wieder den Steil den Hang hinauf um direkt im Anschluss wieder zum Gleis zu führen.





Lange sollte das nicht gut gehen, schon am nächsten Berg passierte es, ein Kettenriss bei Johannes.

Da ich sonst immer der Dumme bin der die ganzen Ersatzteile mitschleppt, war das der perfekte Ort um ein Kettenschloss zum Freundschaftspreis von 20€ anzubieten 

Das unschlagbare Angebot hat ihn dazu Motiviert sein eigenes Kettenschloss aus dem Rucksack zu kramen. So kam zu unseren ohnehin schon mageren Schnitt von 4km/h am Gleistrail noch mal fast 10 Minuten Kettenreparatur dazu.

13:30Uhr sind wir endlich wieder am Fluss gewesen und die letzten Meter waren Hindernisfrei.

Außer der Monstertreppe gab es keine Tragepassagen und eine Stunde später waren wir auch wieder in Pirna.

Kurz aber sehr intensiv, hat auf jeden Fall wieder eine Menge Spaß gemacht und die Pausenzeiten sind nur ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt dafür wie sehr man sich bei den passenden Bedingen auf der Tour quälen kann


----------



## tanztee (16. Februar 2015)

Andre-D schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber Falko meinte zu mir das die Stellen jetzt bald irgendwann kommen und ist zum Fotos knipsen weg gefahren. Ich dagegen wusste ja nicht wo genau, und dann haben mich die Wanderer auch noch abgelenkt, ich hatte gar keine Chance mich auf was "Gefährliches" einzustellen. Und wenn man die paar Steine mal runtergefahren ist, sind sie auch nicht mehr schlimm.



Ich stelle mich gerne als Nullpotential zur Erhöhung Eures Selbstwertgefühls zur Verfügung ...  aber ich fahre weder den Bellmanns Los Trail durch als auch den Brüderweg!! Geht beides technisch, weiss ich -- bekomme ich aber im Kopf nicht klar, was dann zusammen mit beginnender Alterssturheit zum kopfschüttelnden Bewundern Eurer ubercoolness führt. [Lufthol ...]



Falco schrieb:


> Außer der Monstertreppe



Klär mich auf ...  was habe ich denn da verpasst?? Etwa die (wäre echt Monster) Ri. Försterbrücke





oder die hier? 

Euer ratloser & kneifender
tanztee


----------



## Falco (16. Februar 2015)

Die hier:


----------



## tanztee (16. Februar 2015)

Okay! 
DIE Treppe sind schon welche runter  ... mit Spotten natürlich ... wenn ich das Foto nur finden würde 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## sbradl (16. Februar 2015)

Die sieht interessant aus. Besser als die Treppen auf meiner Hausrunde... Würde ich gerne mal live sehen ^^


----------



## flashblack (17. Februar 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Die hier:


Treppe? Selbst in originalauflösung und rangezoomt sehe ich da nur einen Geröllhaufen!

Sehr schöne Bericht Falco!


----------



## darkJST (17. Februar 2015)

Ein Helmloser

Nee, die Treppe am Wasserkraftwerk Nietzelgrund. Bild vom harmlosen Teil selbiger:





Ich bin mal gespannt ob wir jemals ein Fahrbild von jener Treppe bekommen, die Breitlenkerfraktion hat jedenfalls von vornherein verloren dort

Die Treppe an der Ri. Försterbrücke hab ich so weit es ging vor zwei Jahren mal versucht, das meißte dann aber doch getragen, ohne Trialkenntnisse ist da keine erfolgreiche Befahrung möglich, soweit zumindest meine Erinnerung.

Du hast unsere äußerst amüsante Trailsuche am Breiten Stein unterschlagen Wer mal versucht hat einen selten begangenen Weg, welcher voll mit Laub und Schnee ist zwischen Großgeröll zu suchen weiß was ich meine^^ Dank Falcos ultragenaum GPS-Tracker und meinem Smartfön haben wir ihn dann aber doch gefunden...hab grad gesehen, dass der noch weiter runter geht, wir hätten uns quasi die sinnfreie Vernichtung von hömes auf dem Forstweg sparen können.

So wir irgendwie eine Unterkunft organisiert bekommen können wir gern mal ein TrailWE in und um DD machen @sbradl Wobei es eher eine Trailwoche bräuchte um alles einmal abzuklappern


----------



## sbradl (17. Februar 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


>


Oh ein Transalp ^^



darkJST schrieb:


> So wir irgendwie eine Unterkunft organisiert bekommen können wir gern mal ein TrailWE in und um DD machen @sbradl Wobei es eher eine Trailwoche bräuchte um alles einmal abzuklappern


Ne ganze Woche wird momentan knapp. Ich könnte höchstens mal versuchen über Ostern Urlaub zu bekommen. Vorher wird da definitiv nix...


----------



## darkJST (17. Februar 2015)

Ich hab derzeit auch immer nur den Samstag zum fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (17. Februar 2015)

An Zeit mangelt es mir gar nicht, nur am Urlaub ^^ Zum Glück, sonst könnte ich das mit dem Malevil-Cup gleich vergessen. So jetzt genug Off-Topic...


----------



## kodak (17. Februar 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Die hier:



Die wurde auf alle Fälle von Martn, Eyk und Robert schon befahren ... Bilder gibt es auch davon, nur wo in all der Flut https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/6762361615/


----------



## Falco (19. Februar 2015)

Unser Nightride am 28.01 war etwas besonderes. Üblicher Weise sind wir nachts zu dritt oder viert. Im Forum war schon ordentlich was los, doch gehörte es bisher ebenso zur Tagesordnung dass von 6 Schreibern nur 3 vor Ort sind.

18:00Uhr waren wir wie gewohnt 4 Leute, doch dann trudelten im Minutentakt weitere Mitfahrer ein, es hörte gar nicht mehr auf. Um 18:07 waren wir dann bereits 7 Leute. Der Haufen ist groß genug, jetzt sollten wir vollständig sein, dachten wir uns und fuhren los.

Es ging gemütlich los und an der Ampel des Militärmuseum bekamen wir plötzlich weitere 2 Mitfahrer. Da waren wir nun 9 Leute, 3-mal so viel wie üblich und überraschender Weise mehr als an Wochenenden bei schönstem Wetter.

So sind wir nun im großen Haufen in den dunklen Wald. Mit Radebeul als Ziel sind wir wie üblich an der Prießnitz entlang.





Unsere Kolonne schlängelte sich unaufhaltsam zwischen den Bäumen durch die Nacht.

Manch Teilnehmer war dabei sehr üppig ausgerüstet.





Bei der Masse an Mitfahrern reichte bereits der Sparmodus um die Nacht zum Tag zu machen.





Durch die Junge Heide ging es schnell voran, zu schnell dachte ich mir. Meinem Hinterman machte ich deutlich das sich die Geschwindigkeit falsch anfühlte. Doch Richard erwiderte dass wir Rückenwind hatten und das halben duzend Scheinwerfer im Rücken vermittelte ein gutes Gefühl.

An den Kreuzungen mussten wir kaum aufschließen lassen, alle haben einfach mitgezogen und so wurde die Runde sehr flott.

Als sich das Feld vor den Abfahrten etwas streckte, war wieder Gelegenheit für die Dokumentation unserer Erlebnisse









Nach einer Stunde waren wir bereits im Fiedlergrund angekommen.





Da zeigte sich mal wieder: was man Tags nicht fährt, funktioniert Nachts ganz geschmeidig





Das sollte dann aber auch reichen, denn der Weg nachhause wurde mit jeder Minute länger. So entschieden wir uns für einen Kehrpunkt auf der anderen Seite des Fiedlergrund.

Der neue Falco hatte hier bereits den Akku seiner geliehenen 30€ durch. Ich opferte mein Kameralicht um ihn vor dem Blindflug zu bewahren.

Solange noch alle frisch, konzentriert und mit Akkupower versorgt waren, konnten wir uns eine weitere technische Abfahrt gönnen.





Um den Adrenalinspiegel langsam wieder abzubauen, wählten wir den Sternweg zum Ziel in DD-Trachau.

An der Autobahnunterführung trennten wir uns. Doch kaum einer hatte Lust Schluss zu machen, selbst unser Anfänger war unersättlich und hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen die Kondition bis zum absoluten Ende auszureizen.

Von 9 Leuten waren immer noch 6 übrig als wir uns durch den Sandigen Pfad entlang der Autobahn kämpften.

Auf dem Hellerberg gönnten wir uns die letzte größere Pause um als Finale noch einmal Druckvoll durch die Junge Heide preschen zu können.

Dann war Schluss, anschließend rollten wir nur noch die Prießnitz herunter und beendeten die seit Jahren schnellste und am besten besuchte Nachtrunde welche auch noch zu den actionreichsten zählt.

Eben was ganz besonderes, danke an alle und bitte mehr davon.





Doch manche von uns hatten immer noch fast 20km Heimweg vor sich, zu dritt fuhren wir auch noch diese Elbaufwärts durch die Nacht. Kurz vor 10 sollten dann alle glücklich zuhause angekommen sein.

___

Gestern war es wieder soweit. Insgesamt waren 8 Leute unterwegs. Diesmal aber auf 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt. 5 Leute haben sich 18Uhr im Allaunpark getroffen, fast eine Stunde früher bin Ich mit Robert und Richard ab Schillerplatz gestartet.

Doch die Heide war bereits überfüllt 

Wir trafen ein duzend Orientierungsläufer, in jeder Himmelsrichtung sah man Lampen und egal wo wir lang fuhren. Im Umkreis von 10km waren sie in der ganze Heide verstreut und so traf man aller paar Minuten einsame Läufer mit Lampe im Wald.

Bilder gibt es leider keine, da meine Lampe für die Fotos eine Woche zuvor wieder wegen Kabelbruch ausgefallen ist und diesmal der Stecker ersetzt werden will.

Anhand der Verzögerung der Tourberichte kann man durchaus erahnen das ich es noch nicht geschafft habe das Problem bis jetzt zu beheben 

Durch die Sternchen wurde ich benachrichtigt das es manch einer von euch nicht erwarten konnte und bereits nach Nachschub in meinen Bilderalben gesucht hat


----------



## mathijsen (19. Februar 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Durch die Sternchen wurde ich benachrichtigt das es manch einer von euch nicht erwarten konnte und bereits nach Nachschub in meinen Bilderalben gesucht hat


Na logo! Der tägliche Blick ins Falco-Fotoalbum gehört bei mir zum Therapieprogramm.


----------



## darkJST (20. Februar 2015)

Es ist auch egal wann ich ins Fotoalbum schaue (was ich derzeit eigentlich zu oft mache...), bei den neu hochgeladenen Bildern auf der Startseite ist gefühlt mindestens jedes zweite mal ein Bild von Falco dabei


----------



## martn (20. Februar 2015)

kodak schrieb:


> Die wurde auf alle Fälle von Martn, Eyk und Robert schon befahren ... Bilder gibt es auch davon, nur wo in all der Flut https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/6762361615/



vielleicht meinst du das bild:



double black diamond by all martn, on Flickr

da muss ich dich enttäuschen, das ist keine befahrung sondern ne 'simulation'. wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man auch, dass er mit beiden füßen am boden steht.

ehrt mich (und eyk und robert sicherlich auch), dass du uns das zutraust, aber da muss ich leider passen. das hab ich noch keinen fahren gesehen. alles davor und danach ist kein thema (ok, das stück treppe danach zur brücke runter ist bei nässe und viel laub auch nich ganz ohne), aber das ding is ne nummer zu heiß. mittlerweile ja ohnehin völlig zerbröckelt. man kanns übrigens umfahren und weiter oben die fahrbare anschlusstreppe einsteigen.

und seh ich das auf dem einen bild richtig, dass die bei der stufe paar meter vor der todestreppe das geländer weggenommen haben (da wo sich aufm bild stattdessen ein stahlseil am hang befindet)? irritierend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (20. Februar 2015)

Das hier?




Jetzt wo du es sagt ist mir auch so als wäre da vor Jahren mal ein Geländer gewesen. Aber seit anfang 2013 oder gar 2012 ist das glaub schon weg.

Kann aber auch sein das ich die Stelle verwechsel.


----------



## martn (21. Februar 2015)

das bild meinte ich. ist das zwischen der holzhütte mit aussicht und der todestreppe? da wo ich meine, war im herbst auf alle fälle noch ein geländer zum abgrund.


----------



## tanztee (21. Februar 2015)

martn schrieb:


> das ist keine befahrung sondern ne 'simulation'



Tja, _so_ entstehen Legenden!

und überhaupt ... willkommen im Tourenfred 

Wenn Du mal ein paar Deiner Flickr-Pics hier neinschmeissen dädsd ... ein paar Zeilchen anbei (mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung ) 
wären Dir zahlreiche "Gefälltmirs" und lobenden Kommentare sicherlich sicher 

Wo wir gerade von Bagdad reden, ist schon mal jemand (ich schaue jetzt unauffällig zum Fatty-Trio) den Sagenweg zur Arthur-Lohse-Brücke heil auf zwei Rädern hinuntergekommen? Nach zwei Anläufen infolge maßloser Selbstüberschätzung habe ich das erstmala ad acta gelegt.
Falls jemand fragt: nein, dazu gibt es *keine* Koordinaten. 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## kodak (21. Februar 2015)

@martn ... zugetraut hätte ich es euch auf alle Fälle, habe Eyk mal am Hohen Stein auf einer Tour mit der Absolut Crew erlebt ;-) ... Danke auf alle Fälle für die Richtigstellung und das gesuchte Foto ...


----------



## Falco (22. Februar 2015)

Am 31.01. wurde für den Neuzugang eine Runde geplant. Da er erst frisch nach Dresen gezogen ist mussten wir nicht kreativ sein um etwas zu bieten, sondern konnten frei in unserer Tourenliste wählen.

Die Wahl fiel dem Schnee zuliebe auf eine Wilischrunde. Mit 45km auf der ToDo Liste konnten wir es ruhig angehen lassen und 11Uhr starten. Mit etwas Nachsicht auf die Neudresdner trafen wir uns am Niedersedlitz und nicht in irgendeinem abgelegenen Stadtteil.

Wie üblich konnten wir nicht wie geplant 11Uhr starten, da wir durchaus noch einen weiteren Teilnehmer vertragen konnten und wir jede Menge Zeit hatten, entschieden wir uns zu warten bis alle am Treffpunkt eingetroffen sind.

Matthias hatte bereits angekündigt mit nahezu luftfreier Federgabel zu starten und bekam wie ausgemacht von mir die Leichtbau Gabelpumpe.

Nachdem wir das mit der Bedienung geklärt hatten war die Federgabel schnell wieder funktionstüchtig und konnte mit Luft in der Kammer auch wieder ohne Lock Out gefahren werden 

Fast hätte ich mich dazu verleiten lassen dies als angekündigten Defekt zu werten, aber so viel sei verraten, das war gar nicht nötig, denn irgendwas ist immer 

Die ersten 2,5km waren dem Treffpunkt geschuldet leider Asphaltiert, leicht bergauf waren wir schon wieder 23km/h schnell. Das kann man so früh im Jahr durchaus als straff bezeichnen, um bei nicht schon 14Uhr wieder zuhause zu sitzen schalteten wir einen Gang herunter und gestalten die Tour gemütlicher.

Dann ging es los, wir starteten mit den schnellen Trail im Maltengraben mit speziellen Bodenverhältnissen. Der eine oder andere erinnert sich vielleicht an die Geschichte mit dem schwarzen Schnee. Exakt an diese Tour hat uns der Pfad erinnert, die sonst so Agilen Gefährte fuhren sich wie Schiffe und statt weißem Pulverschnee gab es fette Schlammbrocken ins Gesicht.

Von den Winterlichen Temperaturen war auch nichts zu fühlen und so hat die Gruppe am Ende des Trails erstmal angefangen die Menge der Kleidungsschichten an die Temperaturen anzupassen.

Am Gamingbach ging es wieder hinauf und wie zu erwarten war, auch dort viel schwarzer Schnee 

So werden die kleinsten Anstiege zum Hindernis wenn der Hinterreifen eckig wird. Kaum die Bergkuppe erklommen hatten alle mit Stöcken an ihren Bikes gepuhlt. Das was noch übrig war bekam man auf der kurzen Asphaltabfahrt nach Bosewitz ins Gesicht.

Wie es sich für eine Tour in unsere Region gehört ging es auch gleich wieder im Priesengrund hinauf.

Doch mit Schwung ist hier noch keiner durchgefahren





Das war früher anders als die Teilnehmer mit 600mm Lenker einfach grade durchgefahren sind.

Lustig war auch der darauf folgende Pfad mit nach links abschüssigem Weg. Jede übermütige Reaktion wurde mit einem Abriss der Haftreibung bestraft. Und kaum wieder auf dem nächsten Asphaltstück angekommen wurde wieder in den Rädern gestochert 

Doch wofür eigentlich, ging es doch gleich im Anschluss den Röhrdorfer Grund hinauf? Ganz klar, Platz für neuen Dreck schaffen.

Ohne Schlammkratzpause sind wir am Pfitzteich vorbei und hatten auf dem Weg zum Wilisch noch Zeit für einen Abstecher zu den Lungwitzer Höhlen.





Heil unten angekommen war es endlich so weit, der Anstieg zum Wilisch stand bevor. 250hm Höhenmeter am Stück, perfekt um den Flachländer zu zeigen was die Region rund um Dresden zu bieten hat 

Das Ziel war klar, ohne schieben bis zum Gipfel. Von dem am Nightride gezeigten Bergauftempo war nach der Ansage nichts mehr zu sehen. Es war der Kampfgeist geweckt diesen Anstieg zu bezwingen.

Schlamm und Steine beschwerten diesen zusätzlich, die Kette schon längst auf dem letzten Gang, sank langsam die Trittfrequenz. Doch solange jemand am Hinterrad hängt wurde wie erwartet keine Schwäche gezeigt 

Matthias, Andre und Johannes waren schon längst am Horizont verschwunden. Das blieb nicht ungestraft, den Matthias hat es getroffen. Die Pflichtpanne für die Vorausfahrer 

Das war die Chance, Matthias am Seitenstreifen mit der Reifenpanne beschäftigt, konnte der Neuzugang pannenfrei im Konstanten Tempo an den Bergsprintern vorbei ziehen. Doch da kam der innere Schweinehund wieder durch und die Gelegenheit wurde nicht zum Überholen, sondern zur Gemeinschaftspause genutzt.

Nicht lange dauerte es und es ging wieder los, Schaltwerksrollen freikratzen.

Doch bevor der Neue Schlauch im Reifen war, wurde die Gelegenheit doch noch für einen Vorsprung genutzt.

Mittlerweile hatten wir die Schneegrenze erreicht und der Gipfel war in Sicht. Doch 50m davor war Schluss, selbst Wilischgipfel-Störmer hätten hier keine Chance. Nur mit Mühe war der steile Schneebedeckte Aufstieg zu Fuß zu bewältigen.

Und dann war es endlich so weit, 476m über 0, Tagesziel erreicht.

Bergab konnte der Spaß wieder so richtig losgehen.









Doch der Schnee hatte so seine Tücken





Wer nicht im Schnee landen will, der fährt einfach um die Schlüsselstellen herum





Doch oft sucht man vergebens nach einer einfachen Linie





Wir erreichten schnell wieder die Schneegrenze und fuhren die restliche Abfahrt wieder durch den Matsch und über verdächtig glänzende Wurzeln. Irgendwie sind wir Unfallfrei durchgekommen und um etwas abzukürzen wählten wir einen vor Jahren abgerutschten Weg.

Der Weg war zwar kürzer, aber wirklich schneller waren wir nicht





Irgendwann ging es aber auch dort wieder flott voran





Die nächste Pause nutze ich um noch schnell einen bei Ebay auslaufenden Ersatzteilspender für meine Gabel mit sehr selten angebotener Standrohrlänge zu ergattern. Leider scheiterte ich dabei an der Mobilen Ebay Ansicht. Während dessen wurde in der Pause sehr viel über Gabelreparaturen gefachsimpelt.

Noch war die Tour nicht vorbei und so ging es energisch weiter Richtung Lungwitz am Lockwitzbach entlang. Die Wege waren schmal und jeder Millimeter wurde genutzt. In voller Fahrt zwischen den Bäumen durch hab ich mir dabei ungewollt den Lenkerstopfen abgefahren, so dass dieser dem Hintermann fast ins Gesicht flog. Ein paar Millimeter weiter und der ganze Lenker wäre dabei hängen geblieben.

Weniger aggressiv ging es den letzten Berg hinauf nach Maxen um zum Lockwitzgrundtrail zu gelangen. Vereiste Wegabschnitte zwangen die ersten zum Absteigen, doch der Neuzugang zeigte Nervenstärke und fuhr mit durchdrehenden Reifen einfach weiter.

Oben angekommen gab es erstmal 5min Pause, doch die reichten schon, weiter ging es Richtung Ziel.

Am Röhrsdorfer Grund vorbei in den welligen Trail Richtung Lockwitzgrund. Mittlerweile ging es nur noch sehr zäh voran. Auf dem Gelben Punkt die letzten Meter zur Burgstädtel Linde. Die Konzentration war langsam am Ende und da passierte es. Dem Matthias schmierte das Vorderrad weg und er bleibt mit über 20km/h mit dem Lenker im Zaun hängen.

Zum Glück ist dabei nicht passiert. Nach kurzem Adrenalinabbau sind wir die letzten Meter bis zur Linde gerollt. Nur kurz pausierten wird an der Aussicht. Und schon ging es über den Lockwitzgrund-Trail.





Nach den letzten paar km über Asphalt hatten wir die Tour mit vollster Zufriedenheit in Niedersedlitz abgeschlossen. Der Tag war voll ausgenutzt und jeder ist heil angekommen.


----------



## martn (22. Februar 2015)

@tanztee die treppe am sagenweg sind wir bisher nur bergwärts begangen. räder auf den schultern. interesse wurde da durchaus geweckt aber wir hatten nie ne idee, wie man das sinnvoll in ne tour einbinden könnte. und da sind einige stellen dabei, die mir bisher zu heftig aussahen.

wegen bildern und berichten kann ich den thread in zukunft gerne berücksichtigen. wobei ich für berichte leider selten zeit finde...


----------



## darkJST (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich die Brücke jetzt richig eingeschätzt habe, sind wir genannte Treppe am Samstag gefahren. Nunja, nennen wir es nicht gefahren Die oberen zwei Kehren gingen noch ganz gut, danach nur abschnittsweise zwischen den Kehren. Allerdings hatte ich abfahrtstechnisch Samstag einen wirklich schlechten Tag, musste mir teilweise von Matthias (mit fünf cm Federweg weniger unterwegs) Zeigen lassen wo der Hammer hängt...die neuen Knieschoner scheinen gut zu funktionieren für den Kopf


----------



## mathijsen (23. Februar 2015)

hinten sogar 15cm weniger.


----------



## darkJST (23. Februar 2015)

14


----------



## leler (23. Februar 2015)

Danke an Berichteschreiber! Und auch an seine "Versuchskaninchen"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (24. Februar 2015)

Nach einem Monat hatten wir langsam die Nase voll vom schein-Winter und wollten endlich mal in den Schnee.

Keine halben Sachen mehr, wir entschieden uns für eine Tour in Altenberg. Es wiedersprach zwar unserem Anspruch von zuhause aus mit der Tour zu starten, doch wenn der Winter nicht zu uns kommen wollten, dann mussten wir eben zum Winter.

Kurz nach 9 ging es los. Wir nutzen den Ski-Tourismus aus um unsere Tickets zu finanzieren und kauften eine Gruppenkarte für 5 Leute. Nur ein Euro teurer als 2 Tagestickets mussten wir nicht lange suchen. Einfach ein paar Minuten den Automaten belagert und schon hatte es sich mit 2 mitreisenden Skifahren gelohnt.
Der Zug war zu unserer Überraschender nicht überfüllt, es waren noch einige Sitzplätze frei und jeder hatte genug Platz.
Wie gewohnt kamen während der Zugfahrt die üblichen Fragen über die Wahl unsere Sportgeräte. Alles kein Problem meinten wir und nahmen den Mund recht voll.
In Altenberg angekommen konnten wir uns vor Freude kaum halten, endlich Schnee, einfach genial. Nur der Auslauf des Skihangs war hoffnungslos überfüllt, doch da wollten wir heute auch nicht hin, den ließen wir den Standard Wintersportlern. Uns reizte der Ausgeschilderte Radweg, klingt unspektakulär, aber deswegen warteten wir mit solchen Touren bis 50cm Schnee liegen.
Streng genommen wollten wir einen Teil der Mad-East Runde abfahren, was gar nicht so einfach war. Bergab wie bergauf hat es volle Konzentration gefordert sich auf den schmalen Spuren zu halten, so dass wir regelmäßig unsere Abzweigungen verpassten.
Im dichten Wald wurde es besser, es gab zwar kaum Möglichkeiten den vereinzelten Skifahrern auszuweichen, doch umso mehr Zuspruch und Respekt ernteten wir für die Wahl unseres Sportgerätes. Mit Abnahme der Walddichte wurde, stieg die Schneehöhe und wir erreichten unsere Grenzen. Bei dem Versuch auf breite Wege auszuweichen sind wir versehentlich auf einer Loipen gelandet. Die Spur für Skater war zum Glück breit genug um nicht mit dem Gegenverkehr in Konflikt zu geraten.
Wir mussten nur auf die kleine Kuppe vor dem Pöbelknochen hinauf. Doch so wie sich der Anstiegswinkel auch nur minimal verschärfte häuften sich die Probleme. Der Rand der Skaterspur hatte schon in der Ebene ordentlich wiederstand zogen eine tiefe Rinne durch den zu schwach Komprimierten Schnee. Das konnte so nicht weiter gehen. Bevor wir uns hier noch unbeliebt machten traten wir die Flucht in den Tiefschnee an.
Hier wurden uns unsere Sprüche aus dem Zug zum Verhängnis. So wie man sich auf das Fahrrad setze verschwand man im Schnee. Selbst mit ordentlich Schwung wäre die Lage aussichtslos gewesen. Doch das gehört dazu und so Kämpften wir uns stur durch die 50cm Schnee.





Da oben wurde es alles nur noch schlimmer, egal in welche Himmelsrichtung wird sind, entweder Tiefschnee oder weiche Loipen. Uns blieb nur noch der Rückzug. Uns war zwar bewusst dass wir es mit solchen Schneehöhen zu tun haben, doch konnten wir mit unseren Erfahrungswerten aus dem Dresdener Umland nicht viel mit den Zahlen anfangen. Jetzt wussten wir, 50cm sind zu viel…

Nach einem zwingend erforderlichen Asphaltabschnitt fanden wir endlich wieder einen kompatiblen Weg für uns.





An den Seen vorbei versuchten wir langsam Höhenmeter abzubauen





Alles hatten wir erwartet, doch uns wäre nie im den Sinn gekommen das wir uns so über eine Geräumte Piste freuen würden





Der Plan war klar, so lange Richtung Dresden fahren bis wir eine machbare Schneehöhe erreichten. Am Fuße des Geisingberg hatten wir uns wieder überschätzt, dabei war die Rechnung so einfach, auf einer Strecke mit bekanntem Gefälle wollten wir die fehlende Kraft und den fehlenden Schwung kompensieren. Doch das war schon die nächste Lektion im Tiefschneebiken: „Gefälle allein muss nicht immer hilfreich sein“ Denn wegen des zu festen Schnees tauchte das Rad regelmäßig vorne ein und Wurf einen über den Lenker ab. Mindestens genauso nervig war es unter den Bedingungen zu laufen, immer wieder ist man unerwartet bis zum Knie in den Schnee eingebrochen.

Die Geisingberg Abfahrt war zum Glück nicht weit entfernt und den Schlittenfahrern sei dank war diese auch auf eine vernünftige Schneehöhe abgefahren. Doch wehe man verließ den 30cm schmalen Korridor, das konnte der Fahrt ein schnelles Ende bereiten.
Da uns das Ganze noch zu fordernd war ging es weiter ins Tal





Kurz vor Harmannmühle hatten wir wieder 4 Meter Asphalt zum Verschnaufen und als ich schon wieder vor dem nächsten Schneehaufen stand, verlor Andre langsam die Lust. „Da kann man doch sowieso nicht fahren“ meinte er. Doch man muss nur wollen, es brauchte ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit und natürlich Tatendrang meinerseits um ihn erfolgreich zur Weiterfahrt zu bewegen.

Und tatsächlich, ab Hartmannmühle hatte der Schnee die richtige Höhe. Es war zwar anstrengend doch es war eine Vorwärtsbewegung erkennbar. Die kleinen Erfolge haben für neue Motivationsschübe gesorgt und es ging richtig voran. Natürlich auf spezielle Art und Weis. Ich hatte mir die Mühe gemacht als Beispiel für die Tour einen einzelnen Berg zu dokumentieren:

Gleich zu Beginn war es etwas wackelig





Korrektur, gegen Korrektur, Korrektur der gegen Korrektur und schon lag er





2. Versuch, die ersten paar Meter geschafft





Etwas Fahrt aufgenommen, links recht links, raus aus der Spur und Not halt:





Ab ins Schneebad





Weiter geht’s, Versuch Nummer 3. Die Spur fixiert und langsam Fahrt aufnehmen. 
Jetzt bloß nicht…
…zu spät





Aber jetzt, geht doch, kinderleicht





Das waren jetzt 100m, wer mag darf das auf die Tourlänge hochrechnen 

Ganz so schlimm war es dann doch nicht, mit geschlossener Schneedecke hat es auch bergab Funktioniert. Wenn man das so nennen darf wenn man im kleinsten Gang unter Volllast grade so Schrittgeschwindigkeit halten kann.





Nach der Tortur haben wir uns erstmal eine Pause in Lauenstein gegönnt.
Seit dem letzten Tourabschnitt hat sich die Aerodynamik meines Element deutlich verbessert.





Auf die vorgenommenen Modifikationen bin ich in der Rocky Mountain Gallery näher eingegangen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rocky-mountain-gallery-teil-1.434938/page-74#post-12694401

Die Verbesserungen hatten leider nicht den gewünschten Effekt auf den verschneiten Trails, es ging nach wie vor nur im Schritttempo voran. Trotzdem hatten wir dabei ein riesen Spaß





In Bärenstein wurde es dann etwas kompliziert spontan was vernünftiges zu finden, schließlich hatten wir nur unsere Madeast Strecke vorbereitet. Doch der Trebnitzgrund war ganz nah. So entschieden wir uns für den beschwerlichen Weg nach oben, 110hm Höhenmeter mussten im Tiefschnee hinauf geklettert werden. Eine Viertelstunde später hatten wir auch das geschafft. Zugegeben, nach 4 Stunden waren wir hier schon richtig platt, viel war da nicht mehr übrig. Aber es ging ab da nun nur noch bergab, sagten wir uns.

Auf direktem Weg zum Ziel





Einfach mitten durch, Schnee Aktion ohne Ende.





Die Schneehöhe nahm ab 450m dramatisch ab, doch noch war noch genug da zum Spielen.





Das sollte nicht lange so bleiben, bald schon kam der gefürchtete Schnitt zwischen Schnee und Schlamm





Der graue Winter hatte uns wieder





Und ja wir haben es wieder geschafft uns nach der Tour doch noch einzusauen, wie immer…

In Schlottwitz angekommen der prüfende Blick nach oben zur Hirschsteigkoppe. Alles grau und eklig, kein Schnee -> kein Bock
Mit Tageskarte im Gepäck nutzen wir die Zeit für eine entspannte Mahlzeit im Bahnhofshäuschen.





30 Minuten Wartezeit, damit konnten wir leben. Es stand bereits ein Zug am Bahnhof, doch der wollte in die Gegenrichtung. „Zurück nach Altenberg? Nö, sollte reichen für heute, Räder sind schon dreckig...“

Die Wartezeit war schnell vorüber und schon kam der Zug. Schnell war er, zu schnell…
„Will der nicht bremsen?“ WUSCH! Und vorbei…

Großes Kino, skeptisch überprüften wir erneut den Fahrplan. Nur Mo-Fr Richtung Dresden aber 7 Tage die Woche Richtung Altenberg. Wunderbar 
Also, Kette Rechts und in 30 Minuten von Ober Schlottwitz bis Heidenau, nur 9 Minuten langsamer als der Zug.

Unser Asphaltrennen gehört natürlich nicht zur Tour-Auswertung.





Hat auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht, nur mit der Schneehöhe hatten wir uns ein kleinwenig verschätzt.


----------



## CC. (24. Februar 2015)

LOL
Was so winzige Kristalle in so kleinen Hügeln alles auslösen können 
Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Th. (24. Februar 2015)

Mächtig gewaltig!


----------



## CC. (24. Februar 2015)

Björn? Benny?


----------



## Falco (28. Februar 2015)

Nachdem das in Altenberg etwas schiefgegangen ist, entschieden wir uns für eine andere Taktik. Unser neuer Plan lautete: Start an der Schneegrenze

-7°C wurde für Glashütte vorhergesagt während wir in Dresden knapp über 0 hatten. Trotz Anfahrt im Warmen Auto war es dank trockener Luft ohne Wind unerwartet angenehm als wir uns 9 Uhr zum Aufbruch fertig machten.

Die Schneehöhe war vernünftig





es tat gut mal nicht mit dem Vorderrad im Schnee stecken zu bleiben. Gleich auf der ersten Abfahrt wurde in Engen Spitzkehren geprüft wie beweglich man bei -7°C noch ist.





Es lief alles noch etwas hakelig und verkrampft, da kam die Treppe grade recht um sich mal etwas locker zu rütteln.





Nun waren wir alle warm und bereit für jede Winterliche Gemeinheit die uns die Tour bieten konnte. Wir fingen langsam an mit einem Berg. Schnell merkten wir dass sich der Berg anders fährt als im Sommer. Mit üblicher Gewichtsverteilung kam man nicht weit bis sich das Hinterrad nur noch auf der Stelle drehte. Schwung hat auch nicht geholfen, so richtig schnell ist man nicht geworden. Als dann selbst eine Aufrechte Sitzhaltung mit viel Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad versagte, war das doch etwas ernüchtern. Aber Robert hatte die Lösung. Es brauchte einfach noch etwas mehr Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad und das Vorderrad sollte möglichst keinen Wiederstand erzeugen:





Auf der anderen Seite des Hügels fehlte uns plötzlich der Weg, ein breiter Pfad endete einfach so bis wir verstanden was da los war. Am Ortseingang waren wir bereits von der Beschilderung irritiert, es wurde vor Hochwasser gewarnt. Etwas untypisch im Winter bei den Temperaturen, dachten wir uns.

Und jetzt sahen wir es auch, unsere weg wurde vom Hochwasser überfroren. Da es die letzten Wochen recht warm war, verzichteten wir auf den Versuch Streng nach GPS ein paar Meter über unserer Planroute auf dem Eis zu fahren und fanden einen kleinen Umweg.





Der Aufstieg war schon etwas beschwerlich, aber nichts dagegen was wir uns die kommenden Minuten angetan haben. Förmlich quer durch den Wald sind wir parallel zum Überschwemmten Weg gestapft.

Nach einer viertel Stunde war es geschafft und wir fanden eine Verbindung zu unserer geplanten Route. Im Hintergrund unser überschwemmter Weg durch den Wald.





Nicht nur der Forstweg war unbefahrbar, auch die hübschen Brücken hatten bereits bessere Tage gesehen.





Hier und da hatten wir uns noch von ein paar nicht verzeichneten Sackgassen verleiten lassen unaufmerksam vom Weg abzukommen, doch fanden wir immer irgendwie wieder zurück auf Kurs.
Wenig später: Der Wald lichtete sich und der tückische Schnee hat wieder zugeschlagen. Dabei war die Schneehöhe kaum der Rede wert, fast schon lächerlich. Doch die schwankenden Temperaturen der letzten Tage hatten ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Auf der Schneedecke gab es angefroren Schnee mit ordentlich Wiederstand und unten drunter von der Deckschicht isoliert, eine feuchtweiche rutschige Schneemasse.

Mit Pausen aller 30m ging es im nur im Schritttempo voran, doch der ein oder andere kleine Berg war trotzdem noch irgendwie machbar.





Die auf diesen Abschnitt folgenden 500m Asphalt wussten wir sehr zu schätzen, einfach großartig nach so einer Tortur endlich wieder etwas Bewegung zu spüren. Umso schneller waren diese auch vorbei und es ging weiter im Programm. Schmiedeberg war unser nächstes Ziel. Mit der Auffahrt hatten wir Glück. Beim Anstieg von 450 auf 600m ging es entspannt einen Abgefahrenen Forstweg hinauf. Solange man die Spur nicht verließ war alles in Ordnung. Nur die letzten Höhenmeter haben einen wieder alles abverlangt.





Doch Motiviert von der da oben folgenden Essenspause. Natürlich sind wir höher gewesen als nötig und so konnten wir uns auf eine Abfahrt freuen. Bei den Temperaturen war die Essenspause etwas schlecht platziert, doch Robert hat sich trotzdem die Zeit für ein Foto genommen.





Dann ging es ab durch den Schnee





Einfach nur geil





Der Untergrund war so richtig schön anspruchsvoll, permanent war man am Korrigieren, wäre die Abfahrt noch länger gewesen, dann wären vom vielen Lenken gefühlt die Arme abgefallen.

In Schmiedeberg gab es dann erstmal die eine weitere Pause. Diese wurde für die Beseitigung unseres ersten Defektes genutzt. Matthias seine Mechanische Sattelstütze erlitt einen mechanischen defekt. Während dessen tauschte ich meinen bereits völlig erfrorenen Naviakku.

Auf dem nächsten Berg konnten wir uns wieder aufwärmen





Bergab hat sich dann meine Bremse gemeldet und mit Verbogener Bremsbelagfeder zu erkennen gegeben das diese gern neue Beläge hätte. Jetzt nicht meinte ich und entfernte einfach die Feder. Fällt in dem Schnee ohnehin nicht auf wenn die wenige Gramm leichten Bremsbeläge mit ihrem Eigengewicht gegen die Scheibe fallen.

Doch musste ich mit tauben Fingern ziemlich lange fummeln ehe die Beläge wieder eingebaut waren. Erst nachdem ich die Kolbenposition verschonen hatte ging es leichter.

Nach unser 2. Pannenpause konnte es wieder weiter geht. Die Prüfung unseres Tourenvorschritts ergab das wir weit hinter Plan lagen und die angepeilte Ankunftszeit von 14:30Uhr in Gefahr war. Ich hatte da eine Idee, genau mit diesem Wortlaut aus meinem Mund schauderte es den Robert. So war es entschieden, wir kürzten ab und fuhren auf direkten Weg zum Ziel und mussten dabei mehrere Kilometer über unbekanntes Gebiet in zu großer Höhe für einfaches vorankommen.
Die erwartete Schneehöhe war nicht die einzige Höhe, erstmal mussten wir überhaupt hinauf kommen. Nach den ersten kräftezehrenden Höhenmetern traute man sich kaum noch nach vorne zu blicken. Denn es war immer dasselbe Bild: „Ja, es ist noch weit…“





Es konnte natürlich nicht nur bergauf gehen, irgendwann erreichten wir die Kuppe und ab da ging es nur noch Bergab. So konnten wir uns wieder richtig im Schnee austoben









Da die Schneequalität durchwachsen war, hatten wir selbst bergab Mühe voran zu kommen





Doch genau darum waren wir dort, wäre es zu einfach, dann hätte es nicht so ein riesen Spaß gemacht.





Leider hatte dieser Spaß ein schnelles Ende, denn wir kamen auf einer fetten Traktorspur heraus. An sich ist das kein Problem, doch der verdichtete Schnee war fester als jeder Schlamm und so hatten wir enorme Rollwiederstände auf den eisigen Zähnen der Spur. Die Bikes vibrierten und die Vibration übertrug sich in jede Körperphase. Jeder Schlag war wie der stoß gegen eine Bordsteinkannte was sich auf den heftigen Rollwiederstand summierte. Und das war noch nicht alles, wehe man ist in der Mitte der Reifenspurgefahren, dort wo sich das Reifenprofil in der Mitte überlappte gab es gar kein Vorankommen mehr.





Wir hofften dass es bald vorbei war, war es aber nicht…





Wie man sehen kann war der Weg neben der Spur bei der Schneehöhe auch keine Option.

Das ging so weit das wir kein Bock mehr auf Fahrrad fahren hatten und anfingen Bilder fürs Forum zu stellen:





Ankommen wollten wir jedoch auch und so musste es weiter gehen





Gemeinsam ging es unaufhaltsam voran, Hauptsache nicht wandern





Unsere Muhen wurden belohnt, als langsam kein Saft mehr übrig war retteten uns Schneewehen den Tag





Das waren bereits die letzten Meter bis nach Johnsbach, ab da war der Traktor auf Asphalt unterwegs.

Von Johnsbach bis Glashütte war es nur noch ein Katzensprung. Dieser sollte ebenfalls über einen Feldweg überwunden werden. Nachdem wir geprüft haben ob es dort auch Traktorspuren gibt, konnten wir uns festlegen diesen in die Tour einzubauen. Was wir nicht wussten, der unscheinbar Flache Schnee hatte es in sich, wie zu beginn, oben angefroren und drunter ohne Halt.

Man kann es wegen dem Vollhelm nicht sehen, doch der Blick auf die Schneefontaine am Hinterrad verdeutlich es: bei der Schneehöhe war fahren nur unter Vollast möglich um nicht stecken zu bleiben





Und jedem den es gelang einen längeren Abschnitt ohne stecken bleiben oder Kreislaufzusammenbruch zu bewältigen, konnte man ansehen das er mächtig Stolz darauf war





Das Niemandsland hatte seine ganz spezielle Stimmung im Winter





Wie in einer anderen Welt





In Glashütte angekommen konnten wir nicht einfach auf der mittlerweile fast Schneefreien Forststraße bis ins Tal fahren und so ging es auf dem Eselsweg hinab





Mit Vollgas voraus





Und in der „Mittagssonne“ die letzten kniffligen Trails des Tages









Selbst auf den letzten Meter wurde sich vor keiner Uphill-Challenge gedrückt.





Leider war unten an der Müglitz der Schnee alle und wir hatten dann entsprechend wenig Lust darauf den schlammigen Berg auf der anderen Straßenseite wieder hoch zu fahren und sind auf Asphalt bis zum Auto gefahren.

Voll zufrieden schlossen wir unsere Tour bereits nach 24km ab, doch das reichte uns. Trotz aller Hindernisse hätte der Tag nicht besser laufen können, einfach toll.


----------



## tanztee (1. März 2015)

... da kann man einfach nur noch auf den Daumen klicken ... 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (3. März 2015)

Seit langen hat es uns Nachts mal wieder zum Wilisch gezogen. Mir kam das grade gelegen da ich es Zeitlich nicht zu einem Treff im Zentrum hätte schaffen können. Das Wetter war noch etwas durchwachsen, doch wir machen das Beste daraus.

Der Winter ging dem Ende zu, die Tage wurden länger und so konnten wir vom Teilnehmerfeld wieder mehr sehen als nur die dunklen Umrisse. Robert war wenig begeistert als ich ihm vor der Tour direkt 700g Reifen in die Hand drücken musste. Doch war mein Rucksack bereits durch die 2. Kamera mit dem Griffbereiten Stativ restlos gefüllt. Bevor ich anfing damit herum zu spielen, ging es erstmal los.

Obwohl der Himmel langsam aufriss hatten wir sehr mit den Bodenverhältnissen zu kämpfen. Es gab Schlamm ohne Ende, das Hinterrad drehte steht’s schneller als das Vorderrad und aus profilierten Reifen wurden glatte Monsterwalzen mit von Rahmen und Gabel geformten Rechtwinkligen Kanten.

Im Röhrdorfer Park ging es wie üblich steil Bergauf, zu viel für meine Kette. Nach 4 Antrieben hat mich mein erster Kettenriss heimgesucht. Natürlich ist nicht einfach die Lasche von der niete gerissen. Nein, es hat beide Laschen exakt in der Mitte durchtrennt, alle Nieten haben gehalten, so das man den Kettennieter einmal mehr ansetzen musste als üblich, was zusätzlich Zeit fraß. Die Reparatur gelang zum Glück reibungslos und die Schlammschlacht konnte fortgesetzt werden.

Auf dem Asphaltierten Verbindungsstück hinterlassen wir Spuren wie von einer Landwirtschaftsmaschine. Und die  letzten Reste schüttelten wir auf den Treppen in Lungwitz ab. Trotz klarem Himmel wurde es langsam dunkel und als Belohnung für die beschwerliche Wilisch Auffahrt hab es auf der Spitze gab es als Höhepunkt einen offenen Sternenhimmel.





Bergab erwartete uns nach der Schneeschmelze ein feuchtes Vergnügen, wenigstens waren die Reifen wieder Frei









Die Dunkelheit kombiniert mit den miesen Bedingungen und sich ankündigende Erkältungsbeschwerden bauten wir ein Stückchen Asphalt in die Runde ein um schneller zum Lockwitzgrund zu gelangen.





Wenigstens auf den schmalsten Pfaden gab es Festen Boden freuen. Da konnte man direkt wieder die Nachtstimmung genießen und in Reih und Glied seinem Lichtkegel entlang der Abbruchkante folgen.





Robert war mittlerweile schon durch und kürzte ab, während Andre super drauf war und bergauf ordentlich Dampf machte.





Nicht nur die Kondition passte, auch die Kleidung schien bestens zu funktionieren.

Doch wollten wir die Runde nicht zu weit ausdehnen und nach den letzten Metern am Felsigen Hang





erreichten wir am Ortseingang Lockwitz wieder Zivilisation





Da trafen wir auch Robert wieder, der noch jemanden für seine längere Heimfahrt suchte. Denn diesmal hatte ich mit Andre den kürzesten Weg nachhaus.

Wir waren uns einig, auch der Schlamm konnte uns den Nightride nicht vermiesen, er hat diesen mehr geprägt als geschadet. Doch ohne unsere Abkürzung hätte es wohl schlechte Laune gegeben, aber mit sind wir noch zu einer vernünftigen Zeit angekommen.


----------



## martn (3. März 2015)

schick!


----------



## Falco (6. März 2015)

Am 14.02. trafen wir uns sehr kurzfristig, erst am Abend zuvor wurde eine Idee wenige Stunden vor der Tour eine  Treffzeit Veröffentlicht.

90min vor Start meldete sich Alex zum ersten Mal im Forum. Die Gelegenheit einen weiteren Mitstreiter in der Runde zu haben wurde genutzt und ihm zu liebe die Treffzeit verschoben.

Vorbildlich pünktlich am Treffpunk, davon brauchen wir mehr, besser hätten wir nicht in das Wochenende starten können. Wir hatten das beste Wetter und angenehme Temperaturen.

Alex outete sich recht schnell als ehemaliger Trialbiker und Andre ist direkt ins Fettnäpfchen getreten als er einen BMX Vergleich brachte 

Da er uns mit diesem Hintergrund fahrtechnisch weit voraus ist, mussten wir direkt unseren Trumpf ziehen und wählten den 2. Steinweg





Und wir haben es tatsächlich geschafft Alex zum Staunen zu bekommen. Der spieß drehte sich aber schnell wieder um als er uns auf seiner Route im Wachwitzgrund wie Anfänger aussehen lassen hat.

Darauf kannten wir nur eine Antwort: Helfenberger Park





Und schon waren wir wieder die ersten 

Jeder kennt den dort startenden Singletrail mit der einen nicht Fahrbaren Stelle, ratet mal wer nicht geschoben hat. Ok ist offensichtlich. Doch Alex, gefahren war das auch nicht was du da gemacht hast  Von dem fesselnden Anblick war ich wie regelrecht erstarrt und habe versäumt das Spektakel zu Fotografieren.

Wie immer sind wir nach Helfenberg die Rampe nach Rockau hinauf und die Spitzkehren wieder herunter um anschließend wieder den Zuckerhut hinauf zu fahren. Eben eine klassische Borsbergtour 

Da hat man sich schon sichtbar abgekämpft









Ich korrigiere: wir hatten uns sichtbar gekämpft, Alex war scheinbar noch top fit und hat die ganze Quälerei total einfach aussehen lassen. Das grenzt schon an Verspottung 





Oberhalb der Pilnitzberg Spitzkehren hatten wir uns zur Abwechslung auf der recht kantigen Treppe versucht. Bei einigen Teilnehmern sollte jedoch eine klassische Begehung ausreichen, man wollte sich noch ein paar Herausforderungen für später aufheben 

Die folgenden Spitzkehren sind mittlerweile schon ein alter Hut und trotzdem immer wieder spannend. Mal ein paar Steine mehr oder weniger, oder hübsche Laubhaufen mit Überraschung.





Das Thema Spitzkehren setzten wir nach Durchquerung eines weiteren Tales im Friedrichsgrund fort





700hm Höhenmeter hatten wir bereits hinter uns und der Borsberg war zum Greifen nahe. Wer die Runde kennt, weiß  jedoch das hier noch ein paar Höhenmeter fehlen. Und so ging es den üblichen Umweg über die die Ruine in entgegengesetzter Richtung zum Borsberg.

Also hinab, hinauf, hinab und wieder hinauf 

Mittlerweile waren wir auf dem Leitenweg und Alex hatte das Bedürfnis auf dem Felsen zu spielen.





Der Wechsel vom Leitenweg auf den Jagdweg trieb den Puls wie gewünscht wieder hinauf und sorge so in Verbindung mit den scheren Beinen für Optimale Voraussetzung für unsere Spitzkehren-Prüfung





Lange waren wir nicht oben, ohne große Pause sind wir direkt den Tiefen Grund hinab





Die markierten Hindernisse auf Kopfhöhe wurden den einen oder anderen im Verbindung mit Schlamm zum Verhängnis





Johannes war super drauf und flott unterwegs





Fast ungebremst ist er hinab zur Leitenweg Kreuzung gerauscht und hat sich beim kleinen Sprung über die Wegkante etwas verschätzt, den Lenker verrissen, falsch gelandet und einen fiesen Sturz hingelegt.

Zum Glück gab es Entwarnung und nachdem er sich erstmal 5 Minuten gesammelt hat wurden auch die kleiner Blessuren versorgt und Sturzanalyse betrieben.

Die geplante Tour war fast geschafft und wir hielten uns nicht unnötig lange am Unfallort auf um noch vor Dunkelheit anzukommen. Es war nicht sonderlich warm an dem Tag, so entschieden wir uns noch mal hoch zum Jagdweg zu fahren um wieder warm zu werden. Als Bonus gab es dafür eine weitere Abfahrt an der Künstlichen Ruine. Auf dem Weg dahin war der Sturz schon wieder vergessen





Und wir konnten wieder unseren Spaß haben





während wir jede knifflige stelle genossen





Das war sie nun, unsere kleine Runde zum Start ins Wochenende.

Mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen ging es dann für mich und Andre nur noch mit der Fähre nachhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wedge47 (6. März 2015)

Fein Fein und schöne Stimmung in den Bildern. Wirkt mit dem Laub und dem Licht irgendwie herbstlich. Die Zeilen dazwischen gefallen auch  (bis auf den Esel im letzten Satz) .  Irgendwie hab ich bei den Berichten immer Bock mal nach Dresden zu kommen .. is halt nicht so einfach.


----------



## tanztee (9. März 2015)

... mal ein Paar Lebenszeichen von  mir und meinen Hometrails:

*Torte statt Trail*

Da gab es tatsächlich noch ein bislang unbefahrenes Tälchen (Kleinopitzbach):





IN OSM ist nur der Weg drin, in der offiziellen Topkarte nur das Flüßchen, in der Summe stimmts dann!
Angedacht war dann der Schäfersteig, ein schöner DH mit "Wasserrinnenkickern", welcher den Brüderweg kreuzt. Ein paar Biker mit rasierten Waden hatten sich den vollgesaugten Lößlehm hinaufgequält, das lies mich spontan umdisponieren:





Hinüber zu einer Aussicht am Hirschberg:





Is heut irgendwie nicht mein Trailtag. Fahrbar? Vielleicht, wenn man nicht wochenlang erkältet war und die Bremsbeläge nicht verglast sind  Könnte schon punktuell ein straffer S3er sein:





Die Perspektive täuscht: da geht es derbe steil runter - zumindest waren meine Beläge auf den für mich fahrbaren Stellen wieder teilweise eingebremst 

Wie dem Hund die Wurscht vor der Nase schwebte mir die ganze Zeit das Cafe Bahnwärterhäuschen vor der inneren Nase herum. MÖÖÖP!





Zum Glück fand sich adäquater Ersatz im nahen Ortszentrum:





Zum Ausrollen einfach durch den Plauenschen Grund nach Hause, so dass die 30 km voll wurden.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (9. März 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> Is heut irgendwie nicht mein Trailtag. Fahrbar? Vielleicht, wenn man nicht wochenlang erkältet war und die Bremsbeläge nicht verglast sind  Könnte schon punktuell ein straffer S3er sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf der Abfahrt hab ich meinen brandneuen (< 100km) Mountain King Protection mit einem 5cm langen Schnitt zerstört, der ging kaum noch mit Schlauch zu fahren weil der Schlauch auf 2cm länge heraus wollte.
Conti hat mir den natürlich auch anstandslos ersetzt 

Nur stürzen sollte man dort möglichst nicht so wie mein Reifen nach der Abfahrt aussah.

Nach dem Stück kommt gleich noch eine Stelle mit einer kniffligen Kurve http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/70035


----------



## mathijsen (9. März 2015)

Genau für solche Sachen hab ich mir jetzt doch mal Knieschoner zugelegt. Wenn man da mit der Kniescheibe auf so einen Stein... ne, will ich gar nicht ausmalen.


----------



## Falco (9. März 2015)

Ich habe auf jeden fall nicht schlecht gestaunt als du da vor mir ohne Schoner mit Hardtail todesmutig herunter bist, obwohl jeder 2. Stein ausschaut wie der Keil eines Holzspalters.
Die Kniescheibe verhält sich da bestimmt wie ein herunterfallender Keramikteller.

An dem Tag hatten wir trotzdem 2 Stürtze in Steinfeldern, zum Glück beide gut ausgegangen. Es sind nur ein paar neue bleibende Erinnerungen am Bike dazu gekommen.


----------



## tanztee (9. März 2015)

... Überschrift ergänzt:

*Torte statt Trail*

... hatte auch Schoner an, war aber insgesamt an dem Tag froh, mich überhaupt auf dem Rad halten zu können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaspeed (9. März 2015)

Ich seh schon... hier ist nix mit Winterpause. Schöne Berichte!!!


----------



## CC. (10. März 2015)

Die Jungfrau mit 'nem Fatty! 
Lang nix mehr von Dir gelesen.
Zeig mehr!


----------



## firlie (10. März 2015)

@ *tanztee*
So sehen sie also aus, die, die erst kränkelten, dann, bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen in kurzem Beinkleid die Trails im Sprint -nach oben- nehmenden, Wunder vollbringenden Superbiker !
Belohnung deshalb: *2500 KJ von der feinsten Sorte*, den gezuckerten Milchkaffee noch gar nicht eingerechnet !!!!!!
Alles geschehen am 8.März - Tag des holden Geschlechts ! 
Gabs kein Mitbringsel für die Gute ????

@ *konaspeed*
Was? Du lebest noch ?
War mehrfach winkend auf Deinem Hausberg, kein "kona" weit und breit ....
Werde aber weiterhin die Augen offen halten! Die Spuren deines schweren Gerätes dürften nicht zu übersehen sein  !


----------



## konaspeed (10. März 2015)

Dient dem Trainingseffekt. Bin den Winter über so oft den Hausberg gefahren das sich schon regelrechte Spurrinnen gebildet haben.


----------



## mathijsen (11. März 2015)

*Trails, Frühlingswetter und Real-Life-Kontakt im Chemnitz- und Muldental*

Vorletzten Sonntag hatte ich mein Bike mal wieder mit nach Freiberg genommen (oder besser gesagt: war mit dem Bike nach Freiberg gefahren) und so stellte sich letztes Wochenende angesichts des zu erwartenden schönen Wetters die Frage: Wo fahren, mit dem Bike? Die wenigen Möglichkeiten rund um Freiberg waren schon mehrmals abgeklappert. Nach weniger als einer Woche wieder zurück nach Dresden? Da hätte es schon einer außergewöhnlichen Tour als Rechtfertigung bedurft. Bei cielab.org reingeschaut... Falcos Tour Richtung Bielatal und Talsperrenrunde - nicht schlecht, aber nicht außergewöhnlich genug. 

Also hieß es: Mal wieder was Neues weiter westlich erkunden. Talsperre Kriebstein und das Zschopautal drum herum hatte ich mir schon immer mal vorgenommen. Mit dem ÖPNV aber nur per Umweg über Chemnitz zu erreichen. Geht zeitlich noch, aber Tarifzonen... Tarifzonen everywhere!!!  Außerdem fiel mir spontan niemand ein, den ich wegen Routenvorschlägen oder Trails anhauen kann. Denn die vielen Pfade, die OSM rund um die Talsperre anzeigt, sind unmöglich alle innerhalb eines Tages zu erkunden. Die Gefahr eines Reinfalls stieg dadurch, was wiederum die Fahrtkosten psychologisch in ganz neue Höhen schnellen ließ.  Weiter westlich mit dem Chemnitz- und Muldental das gleiche Problem. Moment mal... hatte uns da nicht letztens ein Neuling im SVTF und Fotothread mit Bild und Wort aus der Region beehrt? Das bot die Chance, gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen: Sich von einem Insider die Region mit ihren Trails zeigen zu lassen und einen Internetkontakt ins sogenannte "Real Life" umzusetzen. Also wurde besagter @wedge47 angeschrieben, ob er am Sonntag Zeit und Lust hätte, mich über die Trails seiner Heimat zu führen. Das war der Fall und so wurden Formalitäten wie Umfang, Startzeit und Startort abgesprochen.

So kam ich 9:25 in Chemnitz Hbf an und traf dort auf Sebastian (so der Name im Real Life). Es ging zunächst mit dem Zug weiter bis Burgstädt, was für mich dank der Monatskarte des Kompanions gratis war.  Bereits um Zug wurde ich auf meine Knieprotektoren angesprochen und in diesem Zusammenhang gleich die Downhillstrecke in Rochlitz zur Sprache gebracht. Überhaupt wurde bereits in der PN-Unterhaltung im Forum und auch in den einleitenden Worten in Burgstädt deutlich, dass sich Sebastian nicht sicher war, ob er meinen vermuteten hohen Trail-Ansprüchen gerecht werden könne. Er beteuerte aber, sämtliche seiner bekannten Trails verknüpft zu haben. Ausgelöst wurden die Befürchtungen wahrscheinlich durch Falcos Tourenberichte, in denen sich sarkastisch-launige Beschreibungen spektakulärer Stolperabfahrten und gnadenloser Folteruphills mit Bildern beknieschonerter Jungs in Schräglage abwechseln. Aber das ist nur so 'ne Vermutung.  Ich sah das entspannt. Selbst eine trailarme Tour ist in netter Gesellschaft definitiv besser als allein.

Los ging es zunächst auf lockeren Feldwegen zum Warmwerden Richtung Chemnitztal und schon den ersten Trail hinunter zum Museumsbahnhof Markersdorf-Taura an der ehemaligen Chemnitztalbahn. Am neu eingerichteten Haltepunkt Amselgrund ging es bereits wieder hinauf zu einem Aussichtspunkt und zum nächsten Trail, der im ersten Abschnitt von umgefallenen Bäumen blockiert wurde. Nachdem die Brechbarkeit des Gehölzes festgestellt wurde, wurden Arm- und Beinkraft zur spontanen Trailpflege eingesetzt. Nun ging es hoch zur nächsten Aussicht oberhalb des Steinbruchs Diethensdorf,



an dem ein paar Motocrosser durch die Frühlingssonne knatterten, und anschließend einen schnellen Waldweg bergab, dessen einzelne Querwurzeln immer wieder zum abziehen* einluden. Anschließend führte die Tour ein ganzes Stück durch den Wechselburger Forst. Ein ständiges Auf und Ab mit launigen Gegenanstiegen. Falcos Attribut "wellig" wäre hier perfekt zur Geltung gekommen. 

Übrigens hatte Sebastian zu Beginn auch die Befürchtung geäußert, bergab nicht ganz mit meinem Tempo mithalten zu können. Pustekuchen! Immer wenn ich mich am Ende einer Abfahrt umdrehte, um - so dacht ich es mir zumindest - gemütlich die Kamera aus der Hüfttasche zu ziehen und ein Foto mit bewegtem Biker zu schießen, kam er schon schnellen Reifens um die letzte Kurve gezogen. Deshalb gibt's es in diesem Bericht auch keine derartigen Fotos. Aber auch bergauf zeigte Sebastian keine Schwäche. Den folgenden sausteilen Stich nördlich von Göritzhain (Kommentar eines kleinen Jungen: "Ist das nicht anstrengend?" - Doch, deswegen machen wir es ja  ) fuhr er mit seinem "kleinen" 28er Blatt ohne abzusteigen hoch, während ich hinter ihm beeindruckt den Bewegungsablauf verfolgte: Nachdem für eine gefühlte Sekunde die Kurbel ganz stehen blieb, gab es einen Drehmomentstoß, der es in sich hatte und den die Conti Race Kings dank Trockenheit erstaunlich willig in Vortrieb umsetzten. Zum anschließenden Trail bergab kann ich nur sagen: Selten einen Naturtrail mit so nahezu perfektem Flow gefahren. Kurven top, Wellen top, kleine "Abzieh-Wurzeln" top.  Da musste man sich echt zusammenreißen, immer daran zu denken, dass hinter der nächsten Kurve eine Wandergruppe auftauchen könnte. Kam aber keine. Leider war der Spaß viel zu schnell zu Ende.

Entspannt ging es nun die nächsten 3km nach Wechselburg - immer das Kloster und die Kirche im Blick.






Auf dem Marktplatz wurde Rast gemacht und das erste Freiluft-Eis des Jahres genossen.



Wir waren allerdings nicht die einzigen, die das frühlingshafte Wetter bei angenehmer Wärme genossen. Neben vielen Wanderern, meist auf Hauptwegen (es bestand also kaum die Chance, dass wir bösen MTBer Spaziergänger auf Pfaden umnieten, aber das wurde Hr. Bonde & Co. sicher schon zur Genüge erklärt) waren es Motorradfahrer, die den Marktplatz und zahlreiche Straßen in der Umgebung unsicher machten. Überall knatterte und kreischte es, je nach Modell und Drehzahlband. Einen dieser Freunde des motorisierten Zweirads und Freund von Sebastian trafen wir auch. Allerdings nicht bei seinem Hobby, sondern bei der Arbeit. Plötzlich hielt auf der Straße vor unserer Sitzbank ein Bus an und die Tür ging auf. Ich wollte schon Bescheid geben, dass wir auf ihn gar nicht gewartet haben, doch eh ich mich versah, waren der Fahrer und Sebastian schon am Tratschen. Das geht eben in der Provinz...

Nachdem die oben gezeigte kalte Köstlichkeit mit Energiekeksen, Möhren- und Paprikastreifen abgerundet wurde, konnte es weiter gehen zum Aussichtspunkt Burgstall. Hier bot sich ein Blick auf das quasi Hauptziel - den Rochlitzer Berg:



(Wie man erkennen kann, ist das Bild nicht von dieser Tour, aber ich war teilweise etwas fotofaul.)
Dieser wurde auch als Nächstes angepeilt.
Dazu ging es durch das Silbertal hinab nach Fischheim und über die Brücke...



...hinüber nach Sörnzig.



Nun folgte der abrupte Weg vom niedrigsten zum höchsten Punkt der Tour. Über einen mäßig steilen Feldweg ging es auf einen ziemlich steilen Wiesenweg. Unter dem Vorwand des Fotobedürfnisses konnte hier noch eine kleine Pause eingelegt werden,



denn der folgende, verdammt steile Waldweg war auch noch mit Wurzeln und Steinen gespickt. Ein perfekter Ort für Falcos und Roberts Uphillchallenge. Und auch ich konnte es nicht lassen, efi (every f***ing inch) fahrend bewältigen zu wollen. Just die finale Wurzel wollte mein Hinterrad aber nicht erklimmen, worauf der Beifall der nebenstehenden Wanderer prompt von einem langgezogenen "Ooooouuuhh" abgelöst wurde. Danke für das Mitleid. 
Oben angekommen, wurde zunächst dem alten Porphyr-Steinbruch ein Besuch abgestattet.



Ein Teil der alten Gerätschaften war auch noch vorhanden.



Auf der Spitze des Berges sah man sogleich, wo das hier gewonnene Gestein verbaut wurde:



Ohne Stop (zu viel Trubel und Lärm da oben) fuhren wir zum Beginn der Downhillstrecke, da Sebastian diese Ecke noch nicht großartig erkundet hatte und auf die Schnelle keine vielversprechenden Alternativen gefunden wurden. Uuuund Action! Die Strecke war richtig gut und aufwändig gebaut und obwohl wir die großen Drops und Kicker auslassen mussten und das Hardtail für die eine oder anderer Holprigkeit doch etwas ungeeignet war, stellte sich teilweise sogar sowas wie Flow ein. Ich fuhr allerdings auch etwas übermütig und manche Situation waren etwas brenzlig. Zum Beispiel der Kicker, der zwar klein war, aber dummerweise im Wurzelfeld endete. Oder das Steinfeld, an dessen Abschlusskante mangels passabler Drop-Geschwindigkeit kräftig das Kettenblatt aufsetzte. Dennoch hat sich unser Training auf der Kicker-Strecke am Borsberg vorletztes Wochenende gelohnt, @feddbemme.  So dachte ich am Ende, dieses Mal einen deutlichen Vorsprung auf Sebastian herausgefahren zu haben. Nix da! Er war wieder nur wenige Meter hinter mir, obwohl er im Bezug auf sich selbst oben noch von "die DH-Strecke heruntereiern" gesprochen hatte. So ein Beschmu! 

Der folgende Trail hinunter zur Eulenkluft war schließlich der Letzte der Tour, aber wir hatten ja nun genug gehabt. Und auf dem GPS standen jetzt schon 36km und 1000hm. Daher wurde nun entgültig offiziell der Rückweg angetreten, welcher gleich erstmal aus einem steilen Wiesenhang bestand, immerhin oben mit Rückblick auf Wechselburg.



Durch liebliche Örtchen, kleine Senken und das Muldental, wo ich, ohne auf den Zug zu warten, noch das Bahnviadukt fotografierte,



ging es zurück nach Burgstädt. Unter andere vorbei an Lunzenau. Ein Ortsname, der mir vor allem bekannt war durch unseriöse, aber (mehr oder minder) lokalisierte Bannerwerbung auf Warez-Webseiten, welche in großen Lettern empfahl: "Find Sex Partners near Lunzenau" - garniert mit Konterfeis barbusiger Damen, welche sicher überall ansässig waren, aber garantiert nicht in besagtem Örtchen.  Auf einer Anhöhe bei Hohenkirchen konnte man noch einen Blick auf die Rochsburg hinüber werfen, wo sowohl OSM als auch Sebastian weitere Trails versprachen. Aber die müssen bis nächstes Mal warten.

Schließlich in Burgstädt angekommen, standen 54km und 1400hm zu Buche. Von wegen "Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich eine Tour mit entsprechender Länge und Bergigkeit zusammen bekomme." Und einen Mangel an Trails konnte ich auch nicht feststellen. Dazu noch die schöne Landschaft und der nette Guide - was will man mehr? Kann man definitiv wiederholen. Sowohl die Tour als auch die Nutzung der IBC-Kontakte, um neue Gebiete und Leute kennenzulernen, weshalb natürlich meinerseits nach Dresden eingeladen wurde. Warum sich immer nur virtuell vollquasseln und was vorschwärmen? Mut zum "Real Life"!  


* scheint das offizielle Wort zu sein für "eine kleine Kante spontan als kleine Sprunggelegenheit nutzen". Zumindest benutzt die IBC-Crew in ihren Testberichten immer dieses Wort. Naja, wenigsten kein Denglisch 

PS:
Alle Tourfotos von wedge47
Alle Tourfotos von mir


----------



## Falco (11. März 2015)

Klasse, war nicht ohne Grund längst überfällig das du mal wieder was schreibst. Würde niemals so nen schönen Text zusammen bekommen. Kann da nur felißig mit Bildern meine literarischen Fähigkeiten kaschieren.



mathijsen schrieb:


> Ausgelöst wurden die Befürchtungen wahrscheinlich durch Falcos Tourenberichte, in denen sich sarkastisch-launige Beschreibungen spektakulärer Stolperabfahrten und gnadenloser Folteruphills mit Bildern beknieschonerter Jungs in Schräglage abwechseln.



Bestimmt, kommt auch bei Cielab jedes Mal von irgendjemanden der spruch "ich hoffe euch nicht aufzuhalten" und so. Dabei ist immer jeder eingeladen, je langsamer, desto mehr Zeit für Fotos.
Nicht das hier irgendwann der gefürchtete Ironman Vergleich fällt oder so 

Besonders wenn wenige Leute mitfahren ist das der totale Fotokiller wenn alle Rad an Rad fahren. Die Kraft sich da jedes Mal des Fotos wegen abzusetzen hat doch keiner.


----------



## wedge47 (11. März 2015)

Toller Bericht, dem kann ich kaum noch was hinzufügen. Außer dem Daumen und natürlich, dass mir der Tag ebenso viel Spaß gemacht hat und ich die Einladung nach Dresden hoffentlich bald mal annehmen kann.  In der Zwischenzeit erkunde ich hier weiter und dann können wir so etwas auch gern nochmal wiederholen. Gerade am Wochenende sind ja die Verbundtickets in Gruppe recht preiswert und ich weiß, dass es auch bei mir hier noch Biker gibt die dazu stoßen könnten.


----------



## tanztee (11. März 2015)

... heißt ab jetzt:
"Find Bike Partners near Lunzenau" 

Goile Tour!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2015)

@Falco 
Mit was zeichnest Du deine Touren auf ?
Ihr habt schon ein scheenes Fleckchen Erde dort !
Hier im Flachland kann man nur von solchen Touren träumen ...


----------



## Falco (11. März 2015)

Mit einem i-Blue 747A+

Kurz gesagt, ein kleiner Empfänger mit gleicher Empfangstechnik wie in Garmin Geräte. Nur eben klein und ohne Display nur per Bluetooth erreichbar.

Da passen 25 Stunden drauf wenn jede Sekunde ein Punkt kommt. Entsprechend mehrere Wochen wenn man eine Intelligente Punkteaufzeichnung einrichtet. Akku hält nur 23h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (11. März 2015)

schöner bericht. die ecke kenne ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Falco (12. März 2015)

Sonntag der 15.02. ging wieder sehr gemütlich los, nicht vor  11Uhr wollten wir uns treffen. Mir und Andre ist das nicht gelungen, wir mussten schon vor 11Uhr da sein und entdeckten mitten auf der Stellfläche im Alaunpark einen unbekannten. Viertel vor Treffzeit konnte das keiner von uns sein, da Andre und ich schon da waren. Doch der mit dem dicken Canyon Tourque hatte offensichtlich mehr vor als eine Runde durch die Stadt. Er wartete auch nicht wie 0815 Biker, sondern stand auf dem Rad zwischen seinem Rucksack mit Hütchen. Hin und wieder ist er mal drüber gesprungen oder fuhr im Kreis auf dem Hinterrad. Eben so Dinge die man selber nicht kann 

So sprachen wir ihn an und fragten wo es heute noch hin geht. Er hatte sich mit ein paar Leuten zu einer Runde verabredet, welche nicht zustande gekommen ist, da keiner erschien. Daraufhin luden wir ihn zu der vom Micha gewünschten Heiderunde ein.

Während wir auf Micha warteten beobachteten wir gespannt womit sich Sven die Zeit vertrieb. Im Gespräch kam raus das er wie Alex auch Trialbiker war. Daraufhin sagte Andre „Zeig mal was“ und Sven drehte ein paar Runden auf Hinter- oder Vorderrad sofern überhaupt eins der beiden Räder Bodenkontakt hatte. Umso beeindruckender war das auf einem DH Bike zu sehen. Obwohl das Massive Fahrwerk sichtbar jede Bewegung schluckte hielt es ihn nicht davon ab das Rad wie ein Hardtail in die Luft zu bewegen.

Wie angekündigt traf Micha kurz nach 11Uhr ein und wir erzählten ihm vom Samstag um zu vermitteln wie sich Touren mit Trialbikern von Touren ohne Trialbikern unterscheiden. Die haben nämlich eine ganz andere Grundfahrposition als wir 





Bei uns hingegen sieht das zugegeben alles etwas langweilig aus wenn wir die Berge herunter fahren.





Sven nutze einfach jede Gelegenheit sich vom Boden zu lösen, kein Wunder bei dem Rollwiederstand der fetten Walzen





Unsere Runde verlief sehr Spontan, ohne Planung sind wir einfach drauf los und waren dementsprechend schon zu Beginn auf dem Steingründchen Weg unterwegs.





Dank Andre gibt es jetzt auch von mir ein schönes Steingründchen Brückenbild 





Uns viel nichts Besseres ein als den Kuhschwanz anzuschließen, doch auf den Weg dorthin nahm ich mir die Freiheit einen Weg mit Überraschung vorzuschlagen. Ein plötzlicher Anstieg war der Höhepunkt.

„Überraschung!“





Sven zeigte erste Anzeichen keine Lust mehr aufs Fully zu haben, doch die Tour ging erst los und er zeigte sich ausgesprochen zäh. Denn Erschöpfung hin oder her, er konnte es einfach nicht lassen.





Dem Micha ist schon schlecht geworden als Sven mit voller Fahrt auf den Baumstamm zu fuhr um drauf zu springen. Wir alle hatten dabei dieses flaue Gefühl wie man es kennt wenn man jemanden gleich stürzen sieht. Doch sprang er einfach drauf





Und hopste von Baum zu Baum





Da konnte man nur sprachlos sein. Es ist schon was ganz besonderes so jemanden mit dabei zu haben. Auch wenn man dabei regelmäßig deklassiert wurde.





Nach der Abfahrt waren wir grade erst 90 Minuten unterwegs. Damit sich die Runde auch lohnt ging es direkt weiter zum Wolfshügel





Obwohl schon lange kein Schnee mehr lag, so richtig warm war es trotzdem nicht





Doch das hatte uns nicht gestört, im Gegenteil, es tat gut mal wieder auf trockenen Boden unterwegs zu sein.

Auf dem Weg zum Mordgrund nahm Sven wieder seine Grundfahrposition ein 





Doch wenn er schnell sein will, dann geht es auch mit beiden Rädern am Boden





Wir bevorzugten es eher langsam um die Treppen mehr genießen zu können.





Sven genoss die Abfahrt eben auf seine Weise





Ich stell mir die Frage heute noch wo er da seine Energie her nahm, wer schon mal so ein Rad gefahren ist, kommt da schnell ins Grübeln. Ist schon ohne das stetige lupfen und springen anstrengend genug.

Auf dem Weißigen Gänsefuß Trail war Andre wie immer dicht hinter mir. Als er bemerkte wie ich für ein paar Fotos abstieg wurde sofort kehrt gemacht um noch mal an mir vorbei fahren zu können. Kein Eiswasserloch konnte ihn davon abhalten





auf einer völlig unspektakuläre Aufnahme drauf zu sein.





Einer fehlt noch, fast schon überflüssig das Bild hier einzubinden. Denn bis hier hin sollte es bereits schon jeder vor Augen haben wie das dicke Canyon durch die Luft fliegt.





Es hätte uns sehr überrascht wenn die Weite für den Sprung gereicht hätte, wir freuten uns schon wie er mitten ins weiche Schlammloch dropt und stecken bleibt, aber den Gefallen tat er uns nicht und ist trockenen Fußes nach der Landung einfach weitergefahren.





Ja, wir waren wenig kreativ und sind zum Abschluss noch mal ins Steingründchen gefahren. Weil Sven auf einem Rad entspannter ausschaut als wir auf zwei, wollte das Andre auch mal ausprobieren.





Den Micha hat das alles kalt gelassen. Froh darüber sich auch bei der 2. Durchfahrt über den Wurzelteppich nicht lang gemacht zu haben, ging er es ruhiger an.





Das sollte nun aber die letzte Steingründchendurchfahrt sein für heute um noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit anzukommen.





Ich war scheinbar nicht der Einzige mit dem Gedanken, denn jetzt wurde sogar auf den Hinterrad gedrängelt, pure Verspottung 





In der Eile kann man auch schnell mal die Brücke übersehen und in der Not einfach mit einem gekonnten Bunnyhop über den fast 2m breiten Fluss springen





Mit sichtbar weniger Dynamik ging es erschöpft die letzten Meter bis zum Ziel.





Und endlich hatten wir es geschafft, Sven war völlig am Ende, er sah so aus als würde er jeden Augenblick vom Rad fallen. Aber auf den letzten Anstieg dennoch glücklich die Tour überlebt zu haben





Wir verabschiedeten uns dort um noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zuhause ankommen





Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde mit Sven, man ist permanent am Staunen wenn er mit dabei ist.


----------



## firlie (12. März 2015)

> Da konnte man nur sprachlos sein. Es ist schon was ganz besonderes so jemanden mit dabei zu haben. Auch wenn man dabei regelmäßig deklassiert wurde.




Irre, irre, irre der Typ ! 
Da tät mir schon beim Besteigen ganz schummrig werden ...
Na vielleicht im nächsten Leben !
-firlie-


----------



## Damass (12. März 2015)

Sehr, sehr cool  Danke für eure tollen, unterhaltsamen Berichte über meine neue Wahlheimat! Und wenn dann auch noch so ein Kaliber wie Sven mitfährt, macht es den Bericht noch ein wenig interessanter....obwohl das ja kaum geht 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal, mich euch anzuschließen! Interessant ist, dass man sich noch nicht gesehen hat, obwohl wir auch oft genug unterwegs sind...


----------



## Falco (13. März 2015)

Am 21.02. sollten weitere unbekannte Flecken auf der Landkarte aufgesucht werden und so lud Matthias zu einer Runde in der Freitaler Region. Schon in der Planungsphase wurden klare Abgrenzungen  von der üblichen Runde an den Freistehenden Hängen getroffen.
Gespannt darauf was uns an dem Tag erwarten sollte wurde jeder Pfad am Wegesrand gemustert und auf Potential geprüft.





Über die Spitzkehren an der Osterquelle kürzten wir bereits den ersten Berg heraus um später mehr Zeit für Erkundung zu haben. Trotzdem wurde sich die Zeit genommen an der Heidenschanze einen Stopp einzulegen um zu erzählen wie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bei einem Abbruch der Klippenkante der Vorgarten der Begerburg im Tal verschwunden ist. Es war bereits unerwartet warm und so wurde die Zeit da oben genutzt um die Kleidungswahl neu abzustimmen.
Ohne Umwege fuhren wir Richtung Kaitzbachtal und schossen mit voller Fahrt in den Trail hinein. Unverhofft  war dieser jedoch alles andere als trocken und der höllenritt begann. Der Weg bestimmte wo es lang gehen sollte und zog einen permanent nach links oder rechts, Spurkorrekturen wurden dabei nur wiederwillig mit Verzögerung angenommen so dass man den Weg unfreiwillig stets in voller Breite nutzte. Der Übergang in ein paar Engstellen und Kurven war dadurch eine ganz besondere Herausforderung welche dem Andre zum Verhängnis wurde.
Außer dem verletzten Wagemut hat er sich auch etwas am Daumen getan. Doch Motoradfahrer sind hart im Nehmen. Und so wurde die Tour fortgesetzt, wenn auch etwas zaghafte.





Kleine Holzbrücken mit grün glänzendem Holz wurden daraufhin gemieden, jedes noch zu keine Hindernis wurde skeptisch hinterfragt. Andre fühlte sich nun als ob er heute zum ersten Mal auf dem Fahrrad sitzt.
Auch die Auffahrt hinaus aus dem Kaitzbachtal war gut aufgeweicht, doch hatten wir mit der Konsistenz des Untergrundes noch Glück, da sich die Rahmen nicht bis zum Blockieren der Laufräder zusetzen.
Oben angekommen war das alles schnell vergessen als wir wieder auf festen Boden unterwegs waren. Solange man nicht schalten musste ging es auch Andres Daumen halbwegs gut, daher war gegen Abfahrten nichts einzuwenden.





Unsere Tour verlief wie mit einem Lineal über die Landkarte gezogen auf direktem Wege Richtung Ziel, jeder Berg der uns von diesem trennte wurde ohne Umwege gnadenlos überfahren. Doch wenn es im Poisenwald hinauf geht, dann suchen die Blicke gen Horizont vergebens nach dem Ende der endlosen Auffahrten.





Der letzte Berg vor dem Rabenauer Grund war bezwungen





Johannes lag bereits ringend nach Luft rechts auf der Wiese und verfluchte seine nicht mehr vorhandene Restkondition. Fluchen half da auch nicht weiter aber die Mühe hatte sich gelohnt.  Nicht wegen des Soldatengrabes, an welches uns Matthias führte, sondern wegen den wunderschöne Pfaden am Hang oberhalb des Rabenauer Grunds, wie man sie nicht anders aus der Region kennt, einfach toll. Dabei wurde jeder Aussichtpunkt mitgenommen.





Wie bestellt kam auch direkt die Weißeritztalbahn vorbei





Es gab sogar einige Berge zum Spielen. Wer seinen Hintermann ausstechen will, der hält an der Steilsten stelle kurz an oder schaltet aufs 34er Ritzel um zu sehen ob der Verfolger auch in jeder Situation in der Lage ist stehen zu bleiben und neu anzufahren. Oft verliert dieser dabei und muss den restlichen Berg schieben 





Natürlich war der Berg nur zum Hochfahren da, nachdem wir den Johannes den Berg vollständig hoch schieben lassen haben kündigten wir an den gleichen Weg wieder herunter zu fahren 
So sind wir zurück auf den Sagenweg und diesmal die Richtige Auffahrt hinauf, welche eine ganze Ecke schwerer war. Nicht steiler, sondern Enge Spitzkehren kombiniert mit einem unangenehmen Anstiegswinkel. Genial! Hat man gleich wieder ein Ziel für die Zukunft, denn keiner hat das geschafft.
Da oben legten wir erstmal eine Pause mit Blick in den Rabenauer Grund ein. Durch den Anstieg kam unser seltener Gast Silvio mit seinen 26 Zoll Starrgabel Hardtail und 2,5 Zoll Muddy Mary Reifen mit je 1350g Gewicht ins Gespräch. Der wäre da sicher einfach hochgefahren meinten wir.
Nach der Pause waren die letzten Meter noch mal richtig spannend, auf Engen Spitzkehren konnte jedoch nur unser Rennradfahrer überzeugen





Doch jetzt kam die Kehrseite des schönen Trails, der Paul Laue Steig welcher nicht befahrbar ist. Zumindest mit dem Vorderrad sollte man an den Schlüsselstellen nicht übermäßig viel Bodenkontakt suchen, denn dieses kann nahezu überall einlochen oder kommt einfach nicht über die aufsteigenden Stufen drüber. Für jemanden der dort auf jeder 2. Stufe einen kleinen Wheelie Drop macht und quasi den halben Weg auf dem Hinterrad zurücklegt, ist das sicher fahrbar 
Da wir keinen dabei hatten der diese Theorie in die Praxis umsetzen konnte, entschieden wir uns zu tragen. Unten ging es dann wieder, wir trugen zwar noch aber Matthias fühlt sich mit seinen neuen Knieschonern zur Zeit fast schon unbesiegbar und hatte sich daher auf den letzten Metern noch mal aufs Rad geschwungen und Aktion gemacht 
Auch unser Rennradfahrer hat sich die Zeit genommen jeden machbaren Meter zu fahren und ist deswegen als letzter über die Brücke drüber.





Von dort aus war die Himmelsleiter leider keine Option, denn da ist Name Programm! Also hatten wir eine kleine Schleife gedreht um an der Teufelskanzel vorbei zu kommen. Die Brücken dort luden nicht so recht zum drüberfahren ein. Selbst laufen war spannend genug da man das lose Geländer etwa 15cm hin und her bewegen konnte





Im Anschluss mussten wir uns durch die Baumkrone eines Umgestürzten Baumes Kämpfen, was einige Zeit und Mühe gekostet hat. Danach ging es weiter bergauf, der weg wurde weicher und langsam zur Wiese. Johannes zog im vorderen Feld gut mit und lag in Folge dessen oben angekommen wieder am Boden. Einen kurzen Moment hatte er mit dem Vorsprung noch zum Verschnaufen und dann ging es mit Blick auf den Lerchenberg weiter Richtung  Teufelskanzel





Mit dem Einstieg in die Somsdorfer Klamm galt es noch eine kleine Unscheinbare Flussdurchfahrt zu absolvieren.





Anfangs war der Weg noch gut fahrbar, es gab ein paar kleine Hindernisse und man musste hin und wieder mal über einen der halben duzend Bäume drüber tragen, aber überwiegend Fahrbar.





Das blieb nicht lange so, irgendwann ging es nicht weiter, da der Weg nicht mehr begehbar war. So mussten wir das Kaputte Stück quer durch den Wald durchlaufen und hatte Mühe den steilen Hang zum Fluss heil herunter zu kommen. Danach gab es zwar wieder weg, doch fahren wollte den irgendwie keiner mit der 40cm hohen Stufe am Einstieg





Umso schöner ging es dafür weiter. Doch wir alle Schoben, außer unserer Crosser, mit Fully scheint der alles zu machen 





Die Tour sollte hier jedoch noch nicht zu Ende sein, unser nächstes Ziel war der Brüderweg, also erstmal auf den Leitenweg weiter Flussaufwärts









Und durch den Tunnel durch





Da passierte es, im Hintergrund eine unscheinbare Treppe. Einmal nicht aufgepasst und schon Rückwärts gestürzt und mit den Hinterkopf aufgeschlagen. Es war einfach nicht Andre sein Tag, schon der 2. kleine Unfall. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert, wahrscheinlich dank des Vollgepackten Rucksacks, der soweit gedämpft hat das nicht mal der Helm eingerissen ist. Dem Micha hätte wahrscheinlich schon nach dem ersten Sturz keine Lust mehr gehabt, doch Andre ist zäh.
Bevor es in den Brüderweg ging, gab es eine Netto Kuchenpause mit Cola und Kaffee. Kann man sich überhaupt noch mehr aufputschen als so? Robert hätte mir den Konsum solcher Mittel sicher verboten, vor allem in der Kombination, aber ich hatte ohnehin kein Appetit und blieb bei Wasser und meinem Brötchen mit selbst geräuchertem Schinken.
Nachdem alle hibbelig genug waren, konnten wir den Brüderweg hinauf.





An den Felsen entlang





Und über selbstgebaute Holzbrücken





Direkt am Abgrund über kantige Felsen bergauf





Dabei kurz langsamer werden um die Verfolger aus dem Konzept zu bringen 





Und die letzten Meter noch mal Bergab.





Im Anschluss sind wir nicht wie sonst hinauf zum Förster Claus Weg, sondern Matthias hat uns auf einen kürzeren Weg mit fiesen Wurzeln geführt.





Unser letztes Ziel war der Papierfabrik Trail.
Wie gewohnt ging es erstmal hoch 









Uns ist es sogar gelungen eine alternative Auffahrt zu finden, eine die noch mehr zieht in den Beinen, klasse 
Nach dem ersten Steilen Stück ging es noch eine ganze Weile bergauf. Oben angekommen war Johannes nun wirklich total am Ende. Da half nur noch jede Menge Zucker. Aber auch ich hatte mit einer halben Füllung der Drinkblase etwas hoch gepokert, viel war da nicht mehr übrig. Doch Andre wusste zu helfen, mit 3 Litern am Start war am Ende der Tour noch genug zum Teilen übrig.
So konnte es nach etwas längerer Pause endlich wieder runter gehen.





Nach 3 Minuten stand ich mir an der Kurve langsam die Beine in den Bauch. Als dann immer noch keiner kam haben wir überlegt. Falsch abgebogen kann nicht sein, an der letzten Kurve war die Kontaktkette noch komplett, also angerufen.
Es gab einen Sturz. Andre ist zum 3. Mal verunfallt, diesmal mit einem Überschlag.
Unfallaufnahme und Beweissicherung, eine kleine unscheinbare Rinne wurde zum Verhängnis.





Ein großer Stein am Ende der Rinne war schuld für den Abwurf über den Lenker. Die Rinne trägt eine Teilschuld, doch der Hauptteil liegt bei dem Stein. Weder Rinne noch Stein haben eine Versicherung gegen verursachte Unfallschäden. Die Schadensersatzklage gegen den Stein verlief erfolglos. Der Prozess gegen die Rinne läuft noch, aber es sieht schlecht aus da sich beide Unfallverursacher nicht ausweisen konnten.

So sieht ein Mountainbiker nach 3 Stürzen aus. Blutverschmiert, aber immer noch ein Lächeln im Gesicht.





Die Aufnahme ohne Pflaster erspare ich euch lieber, die gibt es in Andres Album.
Nachdem alle Beweise gesichert wurden, konnte die Fahrt weiter gehen.





Noch einmal die Spitzkehre herum





Und ein paar Meter weiter und schon waren wir da, das Ende der Tour war erreicht.
Andre wollte natürlich noch weiter, so verabschiedeten wir uns und denn sind wir zu zweit Richtung Niedersedlitz. Über Possendorf ging es auf Schmalen Pfaden zum Geberbach bis nach Nickern. Schaltwerk schalten ging zwar nur noch mit Links, aber das stellte kein Problem dar.
Als wir in Golberode ankamen wurde es noch mal spannend. An den Weg von Golberode erinnerte sich Andre gut, doch nicht wegen der abschließender Treppe, sondern wegen dem Schlamm. Er ist da mal bei so einem Wetter hochgefahren. Das verdutzte mich etwas, ich konnte mich da an kein prägendes Ereignis erinnern, offenbar war es  bei mir noch nie richtig Schlammig auf der Abfahrt, denn das was uns da erwartet war sehr speziell.
Die Abfahrt ist Grundsätzlich nur durch die Wegbreite Anspruchsvoll. Links und rechts sind nicht nachgebende Hindernisse in Form von Zäunen in denen der Lenker optimal einhacken kann. Zwischen diesen etwa einen Meter Platz, so das links und rechts grade mal Faustbreit Luft für den Lenker ist. Üblicherweise fährt man da mit etwa 20km/h herunter, da wird aus der Faust gefühlt nur noch Fingerbreite. Und diesmal kam ein 3. Aspekt dazu, Schlamm! Aber vom Feinsten. Super schmierig, permanent sind beide Räder 10cm nach Links oder Rechts gerutscht. Mit Schwung aus dem Einstieg kam das sehr unerwartet, zum Bremsen war es bereits zu spät und so ist man ohne Spurkontrolle durch die viel zu schmale Gasse herunter gerutscht, Horror! Das hatte meinen Adrenalinpegel auf jeden Fall auf den Tageshöchstwert getrieben.
Andre ist den Trail weniger Aggressiv gestartet und kam deswegen ganz gut mit dem Schlamm klar. Schwieriger war die letzte Treppe. Nicht wegen der Breite, sondern wegen dem Daumen, denn das schüttelt schon ordentlich.





Am Ende hatten wir es ohne 4. Sturz glücklich bis Nachhause geschafft.  





In Niedersedlitz verabschiedeten wir uns und Andre verkündete für Sonntag seine Krankmeldung und hat sein Wochenende mit einem Motoradausflug beendet.


Das war Sie, unsere Tour ohne technische Defekte.


----------



## tanztee (13. März 2015)

Da habt ihr ja alles mitgenommen was geht! Danke für die Bestätigung der Unfahrbarkeit des Paul-Laue-Steiges für Otto-Normal-Biker. Mein Weltbild ist wieder im Lot 



Falco schrieb:


> Das war Sie, unsere Tour ohne technische Defekte.



... um den Preis menschlicher Defekte 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (15. März 2015)

Bilderrätsel? Kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Die ganze Woche gab es neue Hinweise und immer noch konnte es keiner Auflösen. Da mussten wir schwerere Geschütze auffahren und die Teilnehmer direkt am Motiv vorbei führen.

Am 28.02. war es dann soweit, die erste IBC Sachsen Bilderrätseltour sollte um 10Uhr starten. In der Nacht hatte es etwas geregnet und bis kurz vor 10 hielt der Nieselregen weiter an. Das veranlasste Andre im Forum Aufschub vorzuschlagen. Zu Unrecht, denn pünktlich zum Tourstart hörte es wie bestellt auf zu regnen.

Doch noch vor 10 gab es den berühmten technischen Defekt. Florian hatte einen Kettenriss und ist daher schnell zu Fahrrad XXL um Ersatz zu beschaffen. Während dessen sind auch die anderen Tourteilnehmer eingetroffen.

Pünktlich war Florian mit neuer Kette im Rucksack wieder am Start, musste nur noch ausgetauscht werden. Als wir uns damit befassten beobachtete ich wie der Schlauch aus Roberts Vorderreifen flüchten wollte. Bereits 2cm war das Loch lang, damit die Flucht aus dem Reifen nicht gelingt, wurde dieses schnell noch gestopft.

Halb 11 waren dann alle Probleme beseitigt und nach einem weiteren Bilderrätseltipp konnte es losgehen.

Durch den Nächtlichen Regen waren die Wege wieder frisch präpariert. Neuschlamm war angesagt 





Trotz des Wetters sind sogar 7 Leute zusammen gekommen





Kurz vor Bosewitz wurde es spannend für Rätsel, der letzte Tipp wies auf die rechte Seite hin. Um etwas Druck aufzubauen wurde vorher schon angedroht die Runde so lange zu wiederholen bis das Rätsel gelöst wurde. Und da war es schon zu spät. Andre und ich zeigten gnade und setzten nicht erst nach 30km zur 2. Runde an sondern bogen direkt nach links ab Richtung Gorknitz und fuhren über den Feldweg zurück nach Gut Gaming. Nun waren wir erneut auf der Straße durch Bosewitz. Offensichtlicher ging es nicht mehr und endlich, ja endlich hat jemand die riesige freistehende Signalanlage gesehen 

Nachdem die Pflicht erfüllt war, konnten wir uns wieder voll auf die Tour Konzentrieren. Das war auch nötig bei grade mal Lenkerbreiten Wegen.





Und schmalen Brücken









Der Regen hatte ganze Arbeit geleistet, auf dem Weg  durch den Röhrsdorfer Park gab es so einige Schlammlöscher.





Spaß gab es trotzdem oder grade deswegen jede Menge.





Spätestens auf den Treppen bei Lungwitz hatten wir auch die letzten Schlammbrocken von den Rädern verloren.









Robert war noch nicht ganz warm mit dem Hardtail und wich den Hindernissen lieber aus





anstatt einfach grade darauf zu zuhalten





Doch gegen Schlamm hatte er nichts einzuwenden





Die Reifen hatten dabei kaum Zeit sich zu zusetzen, spätestens nach dem nächsten Wurzelfeld war das Profil wieder frei





Und während die Reifen Sauber wurden, sammelt Andre fleißig den Dreck mit seiner Kette auf





Die Wilisch Abfahrt fetzt einfach, da fährt man immer wieder gern





Solange alle noch hoch Motiviert waren, sprach nichts dagegen auf den nächsten Metern steiler hoch zu fahren als es die Wilisch Abfahrt herunter ging

Das machte dem Robert dafür umso mehr Spaß





Auf der berüchtigten Snakebite Abfahrt gab es keine Snakebites. Scheinbar sind die Mitfahrer vernünftiger geworden und nicht mit Vollgas runter gebrettert, dass muss am Winter liegen 

Wie es sich für eine Mountainbike Tour gehört, ging es ohne Regenerationsphase direkt den nächsten Berg hinauf. Der Weg sah unscheinbar aus, doch wehe der Anstiegswinkel nahm minimal zu, dann kurbelte man nur noch auf der Stelle.





Oben angekommen war eine Pause bitter nötig um auch die restliche Tour zu schaffen. Perfekter Zeitpunkt um die um 1 Zoll verbreiterten Reifen wieder auf normalbreite herunter zu kratzen und den Schaltröllschen wieder Bewegungsfreiheit zu verschaffen.

Nachdem 7 verschlammte Bikes die Asphaltabfahrt nach Maxen herunter gefahren waren, sah diese aus als wäre da grade der Bauer mit seinem Trecker vom Anliegenden Feld drüber gefahren. Mit wieder normalbreiten Reifen ging es Richtung Ziel über den Flowtrail bei Gombsen. Doch auch da gab es wieder eine kleine Uphill Challange









Auf dem Feldweg zur Burgstädtel Linde konnte Rober auf einem kleinen Rennen die Vorzüge eines 3-Fach Antriebes genießen als wir zu zweit mit 40km/h voraus rasten. Zusammen ging es dann aber wieder im normalen Tempo über die Lockwitzgrundtrails.





Zum Abschluss gab es noch einen letzten Anstieg, mit der kürzesten aber steilsten Rampe der Tour. Diese brachte so manchen zum scheitern





Anderen ist die Gradwanderung nach mehreren Anläufen gelungen





Einmal geschafft dachte man, man weiß wie es geht. Also gleich noch mal runter um das gelernte zu festigen. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein so einen kleinen Hubbel hoch zu fahren.





Trotzdem nicht einfacher geworden





Vielleicht ist auch die Federgabel zu leicht gewesen 





Es half alles nichts, der Berg hat eindeutig nach Punkten gewonnen. Dafür konnten wir bergab bei den Spitzkehren glänzen.





Auch Robert ist gegen Tourende langsam warm geworden mit dem Hardtail, umsetzen ging wie von selbst und bergab ist es kaum noch aufgefallen das der Lockout noch drin war 





Trotz verspätetem Start sind wir am Ende noch zu einer vernünftigen Zeit angekommen. Wie immer waren alle glücklich und das Rätsel wurde auch gelöst.


----------



## konaspeed (16. März 2015)

Eine wahre Bilderflut... top!


----------



## Falco (17. März 2015)

07.03. über 10°C bei schönstem Wetter, Sonne ohne Ende, der Frühling war da

Doch hielt sich die Begeisterung dafür in Grenzen. Nur Micha hatte sich im Forum gemeldet. Als Touridee wurde eine Talsperrenrunde festgehalten. Allerdings nicht vor 11Uhr und ab Bikepoint DD-Plauen

Der direkte Weg bis Klingenberg maß bereits 30km ohne das weiter auszudehnen konnte man von dort über Malter bis nach Lockwitz gelangen. So übern Daumen 70-80km. Also hatte ich erstmal Lichtpflicht angekündigt, was Micha so gar nicht erwartet hatte.

Kurzer Hand wurden die Rahmenparameter weiter verfeinert. Zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr sollten wir wieder zuhause ankommen.

5 Stunden also, bis Klingenberg verbrät man bereits 3 stunden, das passte nicht so richtig. Daher trafen wir uns erstmal wie vereinbart um 11Uhr am Bikepoint DD Plauen und entschieden spontan.

Die Lösung war eine schnelle Route ohne Höhenmeter und mit Asphalt Anteilen. Alleine das Weglassen des Oberleiten Wegs sollte schon einiges bringen. Gleich zu Beginn kürzten wir ab und fuhren durch den Park direkt nach Coschütz rauf um von dort die Strecke von Matthias und Conrad ins Kaitzbachtal zu fahren.  Wie 2 Wochen zuvor war es immer noch etwas schmierig, doch dank kräftiger Sonne deutlich beherrschbarer und weniger dramatisch.

Den Klein Nauendofer Bahndamm kreuzten wir nur und fuhren direkt Richtung Windberg. Der Fahrzeit zuliebe sind wir ohne Schleife über den Aussichts Punkt ausgekommen, während wir den Hügel einfach auf kürzester Strecke überquerten.





Da Strecke sparen angesagt war, ging es weiter auf Grader Linie durch die Landschaft den Berg vor dem vom Conrad gezeigten Ameisentrail. In der Jahreszeit ist der Boden dort nicht in Bewegung und man konnte mit gutem Gefühl auch mal den Fuß absetzten. Was aber gar nicht nötig war, da auf dem Weg aufgeräumt wurde und die übrigen Hindernisse überfahrbar sind.

Auf der Anhöhe vom Wachtelberg angekommen ging es schnelle Trails mit kleineren Hindernissen bergab. Beeindruckend wie schnell sich solche Wege ohne Schnee und Matsch fahren lassen. Micha war bergab aber noch im Wintermodus, was mir nach der Abfahrt etwas Zeit gab die Tour spontan weiter zu planen.

Kurzerhand wurde eine kleine 30cm schmale Brücke, welche kürzlich mit Andre entdeckt wurde, in die Routenführen eingebaut. Die anschießende Verbindung zum Leitenweg war dabei eher zweckmäßig als aufregend. Da angekommen, zurück im Wald, ging es bis Tharandt und dort weiter auf dem Neumeisterweg am Fluss entlang.

Dort passierte es, auf grade völlig unscheinbarer Strecke kam Micha durch einen kleinen, aber türkischen Laubhaufen zu Fall. Natürlich flog er nicht irgendwie, sondern ein weiteres Mal direkt auf den zusammengeflickten Arm. Das war bestimmt schon das 5. Mal seit Abschluss des Heilungsprozesses.





Hätten wir nicht so tolles Wetter, wäre das direkt ein Motivationskiller gewesen. Der Sonne sei Dank überwog die Lust aufs Biken den Frust der anhaltenden Unfallserie seit der Verletzung und es ging weiter.

Wir folgten dem Neumeisterweg, vorbei an den Tunnel an welchem Andre sich auch schon mal lang gemacht hat, bis zum Ende des Weges. Mit zu viel Proviant im Rucksack wurde da angefangen die erste Portion während einer kleinen Pause zu vernichten. Die Wegfortsetzung verlief sich laut Karte im Wald, doch weiter unten gab es einen weiteren Trail welchen wir auch noch nicht kannten. Das wollten wir natürlich ändern. Man kann diesen Flussaufwärts durchaus als Anspruchsvoll bezeichnen, der Weg war schmal und Rechts gab es ungewollt viel Sicht zum Fluss, denn der Übergang von Trail zu Hang hatten Stellenweise 90°. Kombiniert wurde das mit einem  vernünftig Anstieg, als das Vorderrad langsam begann leichter zu werden wurde man leicht nervös. Absolut typisch für die Gegend.

Eher untypisch war hingegen der Übergang des Untergrunds, mit abflachendem Anstiegswinkel stieg die Laubhöhe auf sehr unangenehme Ausmaße.





Man erwartete jeden Moment das Ende des Weges, sofern das überhaupt mal einer war. Doch gleich im Anschluss zeigte sich der Pfad durch alte Pionierarbeit eindeutig als angelegter Weg





Den Übergang zwischen Mauer und Waldboden konnte man nur sehr skeptisch als fahrbar bewerten, doch was solls, man fällt ja weich, also rein da 





Herausgekommen sind wir an der Tharanter Forellenzucht. Von dort aus hätte man direkt wieder den Berg hinauf fahren könne. Entweder westlich den Pionierweg oder östlich den Großweg. Mit dem Zeitziel 16-17Uhr vor Augen mussten wir der Versuchung wiederstehen und sind Südlich auf Asphalt zum Seerentalweg gefahren. Dort fuhren wir die letzten Höhenmeter auf breiten Wegen hinauf nach Klingenberg.





Dabei trafen wir kurz vor Ziel sogar noch auf vereiste Waldwege. Auf der Talsperrenmauer angekommen gab es dann die 2. Pause um den Rucksack weiter zu leeren.

Zur folge der fehlenden Feinplanung für die kurzen Route hatten wir auf dem Weg nach Höckendorf das Beste verpasst, wie ich jetzt erst beim nachträglichen heraussuchen der Ortsnamen feststellen musste. Meine letzte Klingenbergtour war zu lange her um sich an den Richtigen Einstieg zu erinnern. So sind wir hinauf zur Waldschenke. Irgendjemand hat mich schon mal darauf gejagt, daher war mir der Weg vertraut. Der anschließende Asphaltabschnitt über Obercunnersdorf war zwar dank 360° Rundumblick ganz nett, aber im Vergleich zu dem Verpassten Wegen entlang der Wilden Weißeritz total sinnlos. Da das Zwischenziel Höckendorf das gleiche war, ist uns nicht aufgefallen das wir grade etwas verpasst haben. Denn es ging wie immer durch den Tierpark hinauf zur Abfahrt nach Malter.





Motivation gab es noch jede Menge





Und Zeitlich lagen wir auch noch super. Kurz nach 15Uhr kamen wir in Malter an. Trotzdem blieb außer dem Rabenauer Grund kaum eine schaffbare Variante für die Rückfahrt übrig. So hatten wir uns eben dort ausgetobt und sind die Strecke gefahren die ich zuletzt mit Matthias gefahren bin.

Wir wollten aber keinen umständlichem Umweg über Asphalt einbauen um in den bekannten Einstieg zu fahren, sondern gab es da noch einen anderen Weg an der Bushaltestelle Rabenau Bahnhof.  Groß war er nicht, denn wir sind bei der Suche danach fast 2 Mal dran vorbei gefahren. Als wir den Weg fanden stellte sich heraus dass dieser recht sportlich war. Der Anstiegswinkel war gemein, aber noch gut machbar. Problematischer waren da die Wurzeln die einen den Kante herunter schubsen wollten. Beim ersten Versuch hatten wir diese nicht geschafft, aber viel hat nicht gefehlt, sollte daher auf jeden Fall mal wiederholt werden 

Oben angekommen konnte ich dem Micha zeigen was uns der Matthias gezeigt hat. Dabei begegneten wir einem Einzelkämpfer auf dem Rad, der zu uns aufschloss. Als er uns sah meinte er dass er hier noch keine anderen Leute hat lang fahren sehen. An der nächsten Möglichkeit nutzte er die Gelegenheit uns zu überholen und als er bergauf anfing zu schieben haben wir erwidert das er doch selber nicht hier lang fährt 

Er verteidigte sich mit dem Argument grade erst losgefahren zu sein und drehte weiter alleine seine Runde. Micha ließ sich leider nicht dazu Motivieren hinterher zu ziehen, mir fehlte dazu langsam die Kraft.

Angekommen am Paul-Laue-Steig war der Weg dann zu ende.  Dem Micha reichte es Fahrtechnisch für heute und ist es ruhiger angegangen. Ich hatte mir zur Aufgabe gestellt wenigsten die Abschnitte zu fahren auf denen unser Crossrad fahrer uns letztens mit seinem Epic hat alt aussehen lassen. Mit der Motivation ist es auch gelungen. Die schwierigste Stelle stand aber nicht auf der ToDo Liste, die haben wir beide lieber gelassen.





Doch das letzte Stück konnte man auch wieder waren, sofern man das so nennen kann mit falsch eingestellter Zugstufe 

Am Wasserwerk gab es dann die letzte Pause, es war im Schatten recht frisch am Wasser und so hielten wir uns nicht unnötig lange da auf und beendeten die Tour Planmäßig 16:20Uhr





Die Runde hat auf jeden Fall Lust darauf gemacht diese das nächste Mal ohne die ganzen Abkürzungen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterSachse (17. März 2015)

*Saisonstart - OSee*
Endlich konnte es losgehen, nach fast 5 Monaten Pause aus verschiedenen Gründen.
Da meine 4Räder zum TÜV waren bin ich auf die 2Räder ausgewichen und hab einen Tag Resturlaub geopfert um die ersten Sonnenstrahlen auch ordentlich nutzen zu können.
Los ging es über den Kummersberg mit Blick aufs Gebirge, leichte Schneeflecken sind noch zu erkennen.



Vorbei an Zittau's neuster Errungenschaft, die ich somit auch das erste Mal gesehen habe obwohl schon seit Januar offen.



Da ich auf meinen Spaziergängen was neues entdeckt hatte wurde das auch gleich in die Tour mit eingebaut, ist zwar nur eine Minifurt aber wenigstens eine.



Etwas weiter dann die Lufterfrischer und ein Blick Richtung Hochwald.



Nun zu meinen Treppen zuerst 2xhoch und dann 1xrunter, dachte auch nicht das ich bei dem schmierigen Untergrund und der langen Pause hoch komme aber es ging irgendwie. 









Na ja die Sonne tat sich schwer und der böhmische Wind kam auch wieder 



deshalb ging es auch schon wieder über Eichgraben Retoure. 



Abschluss



Tourdaten wie immer auf meiner Seite, Gruß und schöne Woche noch.


----------



## firlie (17. März 2015)

@ *AlterSachse*

Mensch, ich werd verrückt !!!
Er hats (schon) getan ! Und ich bin jetzt ganz erstaunt, weil, eigentlich ist nur der @ *tanztee *prädestiniert solche 10 sek Selfies zu schießen: ...





Aber wenn ich um Deine Kondition weiß...
Wann bietest Du die ersten geführten Gebirgstouren an ?
Grüße und bitte hier immer dran vorbei fahren  !





-firlie-


----------



## Falco (20. März 2015)

Soll ich mal ein Urlaubsberichte Thema für Erzählungen von Touren außerhalb der Heimat erstellen?
Denn ich habe für den Urlaub 2014 auch wieder so 30-40 A4 seiten Fließtext die ich ungern hier rein schieben möchte.

Sowas wie "Radeln fern der Heimat - Urlaubsberichte von Sachsens Bergfahrrad fahrern"

Man könnte in dem Zuge auch vorhandenen Urlaubsberichte von Sachsens Bikern dahin verschieben lassen. Oder wollt ihr das ich unsere 2 Wochen auch wieder hier mit rein schreibe?

Wenn was umgezogen werden soll, dann gebt mir die beitragsnummern als Private Nachricht, damit wir den Umzug konsolidiert an einen Moderator übergeben können.

Da man nicht jede Woche Außerhalb von Sachsen unterwgs ist, könnte man auch über ein Inhaltsverzeichniss Nachdenken, das wäre da vielleicht grade noch machbar.

Besser noch wäre für jeden Urlaub ein eigenes Thema, dann ist die Sachsenforumsübersicht das Inhaltsverzeichnis. Aber das wäre dann schwer zu abonieren.


----------



## leler (20. März 2015)

Super Idee! Einen Fred "Touren außerhalb der sächsischen Heimat" fände ich klasse!
Könnte mich bei Gelegenheit (und mehr Zeit als jetzt) dort dann mit einem Reise(radler)bericht aus Montenegro revanchieren...


----------



## tanztee (20. März 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Sowas wie "Radeln fern der Heimat - Urlaubsberichte von Sachsens Bergfahrrad fahrern"


Gute Idee!
Titel vlt. frei nach Jürgen Hart:
*Der Sachse liebt das Reisen sehr*
MTB / Bergradeln muss eigentlich nicht in den Titel, wir sind ja schon im MTB-Forum.

Ein Thread wäre gut, und alles rein ab einer Übernachtung.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (20. März 2015)

Das wichtigste ist die Regionale trennung. So schaut man hier rein um Sachsen zu sehen und damit hier kein Gardasee oder Montenegro auftaucht sind die Berichte die nichts mit Sachsen zu tun haben in einem eigenen Bereich. Damit wir uns untereinander immer noch gut finden wäre das unser Thema "Die Sachsen auf Reise - Touren fern der Heimat"
Trotzdem können natürlich auch in dem Reise Thema mehrtagestouren von Sachsen dabei sein, da ist jeder frei. Obwohl ich die eher hier lassen würde, da die Mitleser im Sachsenthema möglichst viel Sachsen sehen wollen 

Hab eben gefragt wer uns dabei helfen kann die Beiträge zu verschieben und wie wir sicherstellen können das ein bestimmter Beitrag dabei an 1. Stelle bleibt.
Ihr könnt schon mal eure Beitragsnummern heraussuchen. Hab schon 107 Beiträge auf der Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (21. März 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> (...) *Der Sachse liebt das Reisen sehr *(...)


Bin ich sehr dafür, danke für den Ohrwurm übrigens


----------



## Falco (21. März 2015)

Für den 15.03. hatte ich mal wieder etwas Werbung für eine Gemütliche Runde gemacht und ein paar Leute angeschrieben. Wie es sich herausstellte, etwas zu kurzfristig oder nicht weitreichend genug. Mitgekommen sind trotzdem einige, wenn auch nicht Leute die ich erwartete.

Axel und 2 Uni Freunde wollten an dem Tag nach Zittau, doch mit dem kurzen Planungsvorlauf und der offenen Restschneefrage ist daraus nichts geworden und so ist die Sonntagsrunde in Dresden größer geworden.

Kurz vor Mittag trafen wir uns im Alaunpark, Willi hatte angekündigt noch jemanden mitzubringen, stand aber 10:45 noch alleine am Treffpunkt. Die Begleitung sollte aber noch kommen.

Axel und seine Leute sind auch so nach und nach eingetroffen. Fabian war sogar schon von Kopf bis Fuß Schlammbesprenkelt, was fragen aufwarf. Grund war das brandneue Gefährt, welches unbedingt vor Tourstart auf dem Kuhschwanz eingefahren werden musste.

Franz war auch wieder mit am Start und mittlerweile ist auch die Begleitung von Willi eingetroffen. So konnten wir seit langem wieder Weibliche Touteilnehmer begrüßen.

Micha kam wie immer zu spät und ja, 11:01 Uhr ist auch zu spät 

Doch von dem als neu angekündigten xeed war nichts zu sehen. Im Forum war auch keine Abmeldung. Aber das kannten wir schon von früher als etwa jeder 2. Unbekannte Name trotz Ankündigung nicht am Treffpunkt erschienen ist. Wir warteten Trotzdem bis viertel nach 11, aber dann hatte es uns gereicht und wir sind los.

Insgesamt 8 Bikes setzten sich in Bewegung auf den Weg Richtung Radebeul. Der Wunsch nach möglichst wenig Schlamm war schwer zu erfüllen, da selbst die Hauptwege sehr weich waren. So blieb es bei der Idee die Tour einfach fahrtechnisch weniger Anspruchsvoll zu gestalten.

Schon auf den ersten Metern sah man das Willi lieber schneller fuhr als seine Freundin, doch die sah das gelassen und so kamen wir relativ zügig durch die Junge Heide. Leider musste Micha mit Kopfschmerzen wieder abdrehen, die frische Luft hatte nicht den erhofften Effekt.

Anders als Sonst ließen wir die Strecke am Bunker aus und fuhren statt dessen eine Schnelle Wurzelpassage bergab, was dem Fabian auf seiner ersten Runde mit Fully ein Aha Erlebnis verschaffte.

Kurz vor dem Fiedlergrund konnten wir es aber nicht lassen und mussten den Nesselgrundweg hinauf. Um noch ein paar Trails mitzunehmen.





Auch unserer Weiblichen Begleitung hat es auch sehr gefallen als Sie dort herunter ist wo schon so manch starker Mann gekniffen hat.





Natürlich wurde auch die Spezialstrecke auf der Fiedlergrund Auffahrt eingebaut.





Doch auch das hat unsere Begleitung nicht aus der Ruhe gebracht





Weiter oben folgte allerdings die bekannte Fiedlergrund Schlammrampe, so ohne weiteres kann man die nicht umfahren, also einfach mitten durch.





Was uns gar nicht aufgefallen war, Axel war dabei mit einem Alutech Fanes Fatbike Fully Prototyp unterwegs. Könnte aber auch einfach 1kg Schlamm am Hinterreifen gewesen sein.





Willi ist dabei ohne Rücksicht auf seine Freundin den Berg hinauf gestörmt. Vermutlich um außerhalb der Schlagreichweite zu bleiben, denn er fuhr mit fetten Schlappen während seine Freundin nur die schmalen Rennreifen bekommen hat. Da half alles kämpfen nichts, pure Schikane mit dem Material.





An der Dammberg Aussicht gab es unsere Erste Pause. Das unbekannte Specialized Brain System war dabei mal wieder Gesprächsthema. Doch schon nach wenigen Minuten ging es weiter. Wir sind nicht die Treppe herunter, sondern oben herum gefahren und hatten dabei auch unseren Spaß. Das erste Hindernis war das Geländer mit den 90° Kurven an welchen man die Lenkerbreite überprüfen konnte. Bei Axel und mir machte es beim Durchfahren Klong, was bedeutet das die Lenkerbreite genau richtig ist  Die nächste Schlüsselstelle folgte gleich im Anschluss. Die nicht kleine Steinstufe mit kaum mehr als eine Radlänge Auslauf bis zum Zaun hat schon so manchen zum Verzweifeln gebracht.

Deutlich weniger Anspruchsvoll war da die Abfahrt zum Lößnitzgrund





Auch solche Abfahrten sollte man nicht unterschätzen, was Franz mit einem Sturz bewies. Letztens noch den Paul-Laue-Steig herunter gefahren und jetzt an einer aus seiner Sicht völlig unnötigen Stelle gestürzt. Mit einer Prellung am Arm entschied er sich für die Heimfahrt.

Willi und seine Freundin schauten auf die Uhr und entschieden, sich bei der Rückfahrt anzuschließen. So das am Ende wie üblich nur noch der harte Kern übrig war. Da kam es grade recht vor der spannenden Lößnitzgrund Auffahrt Richtung Radebeul zu stehen.

Seit ein paar Monaten sieht die mit dem umgestürzten Baum etwas anders aus als früher, schwerer ist Sie dadurch geworden. Reicht also nicht jedes Jahr etwas besser zu werden wenn die Herausforderung auch größer wird  Da mittlerweile schon einige Wanderer über den Weg drüber sind, war der Pfad entlang des Baumstammes gut befestigt und ich konnte mit erfolgreich durchgängiger Auffahrt einen Punkt für die Biker holen. Der Berg hat trotzdem wieder den Tagessieg geholt, da er mit 3 vernichteten Bikern wieder 2 Punkte Vorsprung hatte.

Im Radebeuler Park angekommen ging es mit der Wasserturm Abfahrt ins nächste Tal. Wie üblich wurde vor den 2 unscheinbaren Wellen am Ende der Schnellen Abfahrt gewarnt. Der Baum unter welchen man letztens noch durchfahren konnte http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1731850 war jetzt nur noch weniger Zentimeter höher als der Lenker. Trotz optimaler Voraussetzungen an dem leicht abschüssigen Weg war für das Kunststück einfach keiner gelenkig genug.

Mit dadurch etwas niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit waren die Wellen nicht mehr so dramatisch, dafür überraschte die im Laub versteckte Treppe. Doch wir sind ohne Sturz durchgekommen.

Anschließend ging es auf der Moritzburger Straße hinauf um den Hohen Stein noch erreichen zu können. Auf Asphalt konnte man super die Vorteile eines Lockout ausspielen und kleine Rennen bis zu Spitze fahren. Axel war oben angekommen ohne Lockout nicht in der Lage dazu einen Kommentar abzugeben, vielleicht auch besser so 

Vorbei am Seerosenteich ging es nach den letzten Wurzeln weiter schnell voran.





Danach wurde es richtig schlammig, wir folgten eine von Baufahrzeugen zerfahrene Forststraße bis alles am Rad von einer schwarzen Schicht bedenkt wurde. Auch der Antrieb war von dieser Schickt bedenkt und bedankte sich mit den dazu passenden Geräuschen.

Den Trailspaß konnte uns das aber nicht versauen





Auf dem Weg zum Spitzgrundteich ging es wie üblich über den Brückenweg und wieder ist es uns nicht gelungen die erste Brücke in einem Zug hinauf zu fahren. Vor dem unfahrbaren Wurzelteppich ließ ich mal den Axel vor um zu sehen was passiert. Von dem Hindernis war er trotz Positionswechsel überrascht mit der Begründung nicht vorausschauend gefahren zu sein. Kein Problem, wir waren so nett und boten einen 2. Versuch mit Anlauf an, doch Axel lehnte leider ab 

Noch vor meiner Lieblingsauffahrt am Spitzgrundteich machten wir unsere 2. Essenspause. Und dann ging es endlich hoch, toll. Doch so recht wollte keiner meinen Enthusiasmus für die Auffahrt teilen.





Nach einer kurzen Abfahrt ging es auf der anderen Talseite direkt wieder hoch zum Hohen Stein. Uns trennte nach dem ersten Berg nur noch ein weiteres Tal und viele kleine Wellen bis zum Hohen Stein. Besonders die Stelle wo man gefühlt auf eine Wand zufährt hat es mir angetan, einfach toll. Davon müssen wir das nächste Mal ein Bild machen 

Das Finale bildet eine kleine Treppenauffahrt zum Hohen Stein. Axel ist aber zu schnell gefahren, der konnte diese gar nicht so genießen wie wenn man von unten aus dem Stand anfährt.





Jules war auch schnell unterwegs, schon etwas zu schnell, denn er hat sich dabei bergauf einen Snakebite geholt. Das schafft auch nicht jeder, passiert das doch normalerweise Bergab. Wer zu faul ist sein Tubeless System wieder aufzubauen wird da sofort mit so einen Panne bestraft. Für 29 Zoll hatten wir leider keine Schläuche dabei, also war Flicken angesagt. Dabei zeigte sich das wir es hier mit einen erfahrenen Tubelessfahrer zu tun hatten, denn Schlauch flicken konnte er gar nicht 

Die ersten beiden Flicken waren zwar drauf, auch mit unserer Anleitung auf die Trocknung zu warten, doch hat er vielleicht versäumt diese im Anschluss fest anzudrücken, denn als er den Schlauch im Reifen aufpumpte passierte irgendwann gar nichts mehr. Also Schlauch wieder raus. Bei der Betrachtung der Flicken war der Fehler offensichtlich, denn der eine ist schon fast abgefallen. 2. Versuch: neuer flicken drauf und vor dem Einbau des Schlauches auf Dichtheit geprüft. Wir hatten in der Zwischenzeit festgestellt das Axel sein Antrieb so frei läuft das die Kurbel mit viel Schwung eine halbe Umdrehung schaffte 

Jules war schon einen Schritt weiter und hatte den Schlauch wieder im Reifen und Pumpte auf. Wieder nichts, andere Pumpe und ich habe gepumpt. Es pfiff verdächtig, also Schlauch wieder raus und gesehen das schon wieder ein Flicken am Abfallen war.  Also wieder mit dem Sandpapier die stelle aufgeraut und diesmal darauf geachtet das der Flicken auch richtig angedrückt wird.

Nebenbei trafen wir den Organisator vom Orientierungslauf, der grade dabei war die Wegpunkte abzubauen, er fragte uns wo die Absperrbänder herkommen. So richtig wussten wir nicht was er meinte, denn wir hatten noch keine gesehen, die mussten aber von der Baustelle kommen, welche wir auf dem hinweg gequert hatten.

Beim Flicken ging es weiter voran. Nachdem die Folie abgezogen werden konnte ohne den Flicken vom Schlauch zu ziehen war es endlich vollbracht. Zum Test noch schnell den Schlauch aufgepumpt und dabei festgestellt das dieser immer noch irgendwo langsam Luft Verlor. Ein paar Millimeter neben dem Flicken war ein neues Loch, kein Snakebite Riss, sondern ein Loch wie hinein gestochen. Vielleicht ist der Schlauch vom mehrfachen Aufrauen einfach zu dünn geworden. Also kam dort jetzt der 5. Flicken drauf.

Während dessen fanden wir beim Axel die Ursache für den nicht mehr ganz so sauber laufenden Antrieb. Eins der beiden Lager der Kettenführungsrolle war fest. Die kleine Rolle wog inkl. der 2 sehr großen Lager gefühlt über 50g. Bei dem kleinen Teil fühlte es sich an als hätte man einen Stahlzylinder in der Hand und trotzdem dieser Überdimensionierung war das Lager kaputt. Wenigstens konnte man bei der Baugröße entspannt die Dichtungsscheibe mit dem Messer entfernen. Dort kam dann eine feste braune Masse zum Vorschein, da konnte Öl auch nicht mehr helfen. Also ging es ohne Kettenführung weiter. Mittlerweile war auch der 5. Flicken auf dem Schlauch und es war geschafft, der Schlauch hielt dicht und konnte eingebaut werden.

Nach 67 Minuten und einer neuen Packung Flickzeug konnten wir die Tour fortsetzen. Wir sind direkt vom Hohen Stein die Treppe herunter. Weit sind wir aber nicht gekommen bis wir vor Absperrband in 3-facher Ausführung standen. Doch fanden wir einen deutlich ausgelaufen Pfad in Richtung der gebauten Strecke am Hohen Stein





Wir nahmen uns die Zeit die Strecke zu begehen und entdeckten am Hang meterhohe Anlieger und weite Sprünge. Uns reichte bereits der Kleine Sprung am Ende der Strecke.





Doch auch da braucht man eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit um nicht zu kurz zu kommen





Der Weg führt bis zum Fortsweg herunter. Leider war da die Baustelle im Weg. Da war wegen der Bauzäune auch kein Durchkommen, also sind wir die DH strecke komplett hoch und erneut hinauf zum Hohen Stein





Diesmal ohne Schläuche flicken zu müssen. Bergab ging es dann Richtung Nord-Osten. Dort gab es auch Möglichkeiten die Baustelle zu queren um wieder zurück nach Dresden zu kommen.





Auf dem Rückweg durfte natürlich der 13 Brückenweg nicht fehlen.





Diesen sind wir komplett bis zum Ende gefahren und auf der Abfahrt herausgekommen, an der Franz gestürzt ist. Dort ging es wieder hinauf.





Da bot es sich an auf im Fiedlergrund die Treppenabfahrt zu nehmen









Endlich fand sich jemand der über das kleine Bäumchen gesprungen ist ohne sich dabei von der Tatsache beeindrucken zu lassen das es Rechts steil abwärts geht und man daher möglichst auf den schmalen Hangweg landen muss.





Dabei ist Axel direkt auf einem aus dem Boden schauenden Stein gelandet und hat sich dabei auch seinen Schlauch kaputt gemacht. Mit Ersatzschlauch war das Problem allerdings in wenigen Minuten behoben.  Und es ging weiter auf den Hangwegen über eine Interessante Schlüsselstelle





Besonders Nachts hat die ihren Reiz, doch auch tagsüber muss man die Wurzel ziemlich genau treffen, ansonsten drückt die einem das Hinterrad den Hang herunter. So wie dem Axel





Stellenweise fuhr er da nur noch mit dem halben Reifen auf der Kante neben dem Abgrund. Ich hätte ja danach ein Bild der Spur inkl. Talboden machen können, aber die Spur war so nah an der Kante das diese direkt weggebrochen ist…

Damit war Axel jetzt erstmal mit Adrenalin übersättigt. Dieses wurde jetzt langsam auf der Sternwegabfahrt abgebaut. Mit tiefstehender Sonne ging es dann zurück in die Junge Heide.





Doch beim Axel war die Luft mittlerweile raus.





Fabian war hingegen noch im Wiegetritt in der Jungen Heide unterwegs.





Zum Abschluss konnten wir Axel noch überreden uns mit zum Trail an der LKW Waage zu begleiten.









Um da auch noch unseren Spaß zu haben









Unten an der Priesnitz beendeten wir die Tour um 18Uhr und unsere Wege trennten sich wieder









Axel hatte es irgendwie geschafft die ganzen Jahre noch nie auf dem Hohen Stein oder bei dem Brückenweg am Spitzgrundteich gewesen sein. Selbst der 13 Brückenweg war neu für ihn.

So war es recht leicht ihn mit der Tour zu begeistern.


----------



## leler (22. März 2015)

Toller Bericht über eine schöne Tour rund um die Radebeuler/Coswiger Elbhänge! Klasse!


----------



## tanztee (22. März 2015)

@Falco wieder ein schöner Bericht ... und zahllose Anregungen wenn ich mal wieder Zeit hab 

Nochmal zum Urlaubsfred: hab mich da etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt: klar sind mehrtägige Touren in Sachsen auch im SVTF zuhause. Ich bin mal so frei und stell da auch meine böhmischen Tagestouren rein, sofern ich in Sachsen mit Rad oder Zug starte und ende (ist ja quasi die erweiterte Homezone).  
Ich würde meine Mehrtagestouren für den Reisefred dann zur Verfügung stellen und mehrtägige Touren beiderseits der Grenze werden dann penibel ausgemessen und bei 50,01% Auslandsanteil ist die Frage ja geklärt 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (24. März 2015)

Danke euch.

So motiviert habe ich gleich weiter gemacht, das neue Thema ist da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-sachsen-auf-reise-touren-fern-der-heimat.748148/

Von Forum Team hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Rückmeldung, ich werd morgen noch mal nachhaken.


----------



## las_bushus (5. April 2015)

Donnerstag 26.03.


Falco fragt nach Tourenwünschen, was ich mit „wollen wir gemütlich durch die Sächsische Schweiz?“ beantwortete.


Freitag  27.03.


Auf einmal entstand diese etwas Merkwürdige Konversation:

„Falco: wolltest eher kurz oder?

Ich: egal

Falco: hab hier 64km

Ich: ich hab angst

Ich: da ist es ja Dunkel bis wir fertig sind?

Ich: oder denkst du das wir die in 7-8h schaffen?

Falco: ja

Falco: sind bisl viele höhenmeter

Falco: lampe wäre nicht verkehrt“

Micha sagte dann im Forum noch zu ohne diese Details zu haben.


Samstag 28.03.


Pünktlich um 10 standen wir am Bahnhof in Pirna. Micha war sogar 10 Minuten früher da! Damit aber keiner verwirrt wird, hatte Micha noch etwas mit seiner neuen Kameratasche zu tun. Somit ging es gegen 10:15Uhr gemütlich los um entspannt das erste Hügelchen zu erklimmen, wo wir Micha unseren verwegenen Plan beichteten.

Nach etwas entsetzen,  stellten wir fest das wir nicht zu sehr bummeln sollten da Micha kein Licht dabei hatte. Also ging es nicht zu langsam über „Robert schau mal hier ist dein Lenker zu breit“-Wege über ein paar Treppen langsam aber sicher aus Pirna heraus.Falco berichtete immer wieder davon wie beeindruckt er von Martins Geschwindigkeit an vielen der gefahrenen Stellen war.





Ich war einfach nur überglücklich meine Couch (Rocky Mountain Slayer) nach ca. 4 Wochen wieder unter mir zu haben und so genoss ich jede Treppe und anderweitig gröbere Abfahrt, was dem Micha leider so nicht vergönnt war.





Bei einem Tagesziel von 1700hm sind entsprechend viele Auf- und Abfahrten enthalten, da die Hügel/Steine in der Sächsischen Schweiz nicht zu hoch sind.
Damit gleich mal getestet wird ob nicht nur die Abfahrtstechnik stimmt, sondern auch die Auffahrtstechnik bereits Betriebstemperatur erreicht hat gab es ein nettes Treppenstückchen aufwärts.




Es ging von Pirna über Krietzschwitz nach Struppen. Dort bogen wir auf den Weg von Obervogelgesang nach Naundorf um die Highlights dieses Stückes zu genießen (Dies ist Prima am Micha abzulesen  ).





Weiter ging es nach Thürmsdorf, die erste Brücke sah uns etwas zu luftig aus also ging es über eine vertrauenserweckendere Brücke…




Der Weg hoch zur Festung Königstein war recht unspektakulär. Also zügig wieder runter sonst wird einem noch langweilig. Um die Spannung hoch zu halten ging es ein paar Serpentinen nach unten die gut von Laub bedeckt waren. Hier zögerte Micha etwas, nach gutem zureden traute er sich auch, nur um von einem gut versteckten Stück Holz (was vermutlich als „Wegbegrenzung“ da liegt) vom Rad geworfen zu werden.





Passiert ist zum Glück nichts. Somit ging es fröhlich weiter. Damit der Micha sich nicht so einsam fühlt habe ich mich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit auch unelegant vom Rad geschwungen  Ursache war eine sehr unangenehme Kuhle vor der Treppenschwelle...





Beim zweiten Anlauf funktionierte die Stelle dann auch. Über den Hofmühlenweg ging es dann Richtung Pfaffenstein, an dessen Fuße wir unsere erste Futterpause einlegten.

Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es wieder aufs Rad, schließlich hatten wir noch einiges vor. Weiter ging es Richtung Gohrisch auch diesen umrundeten wir großteilig (ein paar Wellen und Auffahrten lies sich da Falco natürlich nicht entgehen aber den Gipfel haben wir ausgelassen) um am Parkplatz zwischen Gohrisch und Papststein raus zu kommen.

Hier ging es weiter auf die Alte Jäke wo wir den Schwung genossen (der Micha mit seinem Hardtail nicht so sehr wie Falco und Ich) um das Fahrwerk die Arbeit tun zu lassen.  Direkt weiter auf den Kammweg. Wo es hieß mit Schwung den Fluss des Weges, oder Denglisch, den Flow des Trails genießen.








Es ging eine etwas längere Treppe hinunter die man erst spät sieht, unten angekommen wartete Falco mit der Kamera gezückt auf Micha. Aber der kam irgendwie nicht, also lief ich den Weg zurück. Es stellte sich raus das es seine Kette trotz NW-Kettenblatt, superkurzem Schaltwerkskäfig und-dämpfung und Kettenführung geschafft hat abzuspringen. Kurz das Werkzeug rausgeholt und die Kette saß wieder. Falco hatte in der Zwischenzeit sein und mein Rad die Treppe wieder hinauf gehieft, was bedeutete ich konnte nochmal herunter :-D 








Weiter ging es immer den Kammweg entlang zurück nach Königstein.





Am Ende gab es von Falco den Hinweis, dass der Auslauf sehr kurz sei, was knallhart untertrieben war. Denn das Ende des Trails war direkt auf der Landstraße ohne jeglichen Auslauf. Unten heil angekommen ging es direkt wieder hoch in die Stadt Gohrisch nur um erneut nach Königstein hinab zu fahren, einmal im Schwung fuhren wir dann auch gleich noch zu weit hinab, was wir alles wieder hinauf strampeln durften.





Kurz vor der Schönen Aussicht bogen wir auf einen Trail ab der auf der Karte aussieht, als hätte jemand die Linie gezeichnet der gleichzeitig die andere Hand in der Steckdose hat (Hinweis: Dies ist unter keinen Umständen zu tun!).





Unten angekommen suchten wir eine weitere Abfahrt, es offenbarte sich eine Treppe die Falco fröhlich runter lief. Ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen die Treppe zu fahren zu wollen, zögerte jedoch da von oben gut zu sehen war wie unangenehm sie gestuft war.





Ich bin Sturzfrei unten angekommen, aber nur da ich bei zwei Stufen/Absätzchen mit dem Oberkörper den Sattel und somit das Rad nach vorne stieß... am Ende des ersten Treppenstückes angekommen kam Falco kurz darauf wieder hoch und meinte, hier sind wir nicht ganz richtig... also wieder hoch und den richtigen Weg runter.




Man muss ja nicht jede Treppe nehmen ;-).
Darauf folgte ein „Mal sehen ob der Robert da mit seinem Lenker durchpasst“-Weg. An dessen Ende Falco erst mal seinen Steuersatz wieder festziehen musste, da auch dieser sich von den ganzen Treppen etwas belästigt fühlte. Frisch festgeschraubt ging es die nächste Treppe runter, um anschließend einen Weg mit Namen Pfaffenberg hinauf zu strampeln. Michas Begeisterung sank spürbar, schließlich waren wir immer noch in Königstein. Die nächste Pause war auf dem Kanonenweg angesagt, kurz nachdem wir wieder im Wald waren.

Danach ging es relativ parallel zum Hang entlang, wie der Falco so liebevoll zu sagen pflegt.





Natürlich war es mal wieder Zeit die Lenkerbreite zu kontrollieren:








Mittlerweile kam die Sonne immer länger heraus um uns die Tour noch länger schmackhaft zu machen. Auf dem Quirl war bei der nächsten Minipause, für Micha dann aber Ende der Konzentration, so dass er den Entschluss fasste, an der nächsten Möglichkeit auf den Elberadweg ab zu biegen. Auf dem Weg nach unten fuhren wir genau den selben weg den wir kamen.



Micha und mich beschlich der Gedanke das auf dem Quirl auch der Falco gequirltes erzählt oder seine Route etwas gequirlt wurde... wie sich rausstellte suchte Falco nur eine bestimmte Stelle die wir natürlich verpassten .



Im nächsten Tal (welches immer noch nach Königstein führte) verabschiedete Micha sich und machte sich auf den Weg nach Hause.
Zu zweit ging es weiter, natürlich wieder Bergauf, wie könnte es anders sein... Nachdem die Festung Königstein umfahren war ging es ohne Pausen weiter über eine 80cm breite Brücke.





Erneut durch Thürmsdorf, ging es parallel zur Elbe nach Weißig wo wir Richtung Rauenstein abbogen, um ihn fröhlich zu umrunden. Also runter war fröhlich, hoch war nur noch fürchterlich anstrengend, aber lieber auf dem Rad als zu Fuß wie wir durch einen auf einer Wurzel ausgerutschten Wanderer erinnert wurden. (Keine Angst dem Wanderer ist nichts passiert). Langsam wurden auch die Bilder weniger, da der Wille seinen gerade erarbeiteten Schwung zu vernichten um ein Bild zu machen gegen Null sank. Nun war etwas Abwechslung gefragt, also gab es einen Teeranstieg der nochmal deutlich machte dass wir nichtmehr tau frisch waren. Aber mittlerweile hatten wir es schon bis zum oberen Rand von Wehlen geschafft, Wolken waren keine mehr am Himmel, Luft keine mehr in den Lungen und Energie nichtmehr in den Beinen... also weiter nach Naundorf. Bei bestem Wetter ging es total erschöpft über den „Kamm“ nach Obervogelgesang. Die Strecke erinnerte Falco und mich an den ersten Tag unseres Schottlandurlaubs gemixt mit den Mooreinlagen vom zweiten Tag...





Am Ende des Weges vor der Treppe machten wir eine letzte Pause, wo ich kapitulierte und auf Elberadweg plädierte. Also noch eine letzte Treppe hinab und dann über den Elberadweg nach Pirna.





Die Statistik spricht für sich (und ist Ausnahmsweise mit Rückfahrt bis Pirna):


----------



## Falco (6. April 2015)

Wie jeden Sonntag wurde nach Tourenwünschen gefragt. Diesmal schlug Martin etwas vor, eine Tour zum Studenec.
Für uns was das die erste Runde da hin, doch Martin kannte bereits einige Varianten und hat so die Leitung übernommen.

9:30 ging es mit den Zug bis Schmilka um die Tour von dort zu starten.

Da drüben macht es Mühe die Fahrradverbotszonen zu umfahren. Die ersten Trails gab es daher erst auf dem Tschabernberg, wo uns direkt schon 2 Rehe über den Weg gelaufen sind.
Trotz des zahlreichen Wildes merkte man sofort nicht mehr in Nationalpark Nähe zu sein, denn da wurde doch tatsächlich der Waldrand zum Grillplatz umfunktioniert.





Ohne passenden Fisch sind wir mit leerem Magen weiter gefahren und konnten uns weiter Trails durch Wunderschönen Nadelwäldern herunter stürzen. Einfach nur schön.





Zwischen den Sandsteinwänden ging es unten angekommen den Fluss entlang hinaus aus dem Grund. Selbst die damit verbundene Schlammschlacht konnte uns den Genuss der Natur nicht verderben.





Dann begegnete uns auch noch ein fettes Wildschwein, welches mitten am Tag einfach mal die Straße querte, da wurde einem schon anders. Das war mittlerweile schon die 4. Wildbegegnung auf der Tour. Trotzdem ließen wir es uns nicht nehmen dort noch einen Versiegelten Stollen zu besichtigen. Viel gab es allerdings nicht zu sehen.

Nach weiteren Höhenmetern machten wir auf der Jehla (Nolde) unsere verdiente Mittagspause





Frisch gestärkt kämpften wir uns weiter nach oben um bis zum Silberberg - Stříbrný vrch zu gelangen.





Ein unbekanntes knistern und knackendes Geräusch begleitet uns auf dem Weg zum benachbarten Goldberg. Ein Blick nach oben verriet uns die Quelle. Die noch völlig verreisten Baumkronen wogen sich in der leichten Briese und brachten so das Eis zum brechen.





Denn anders als die Bilder vermuten lassen zeigte das Thermometer da oben nur knapp über 0°C

So zeigte auch der Goldberg - Zlatý vrch seine mit Raureif bedeckten weißen Bäume.





Ab 700m waren noch alle Wälder davon bedeckt. Auch der des Studenec





Wegen der fehlenden Aussicht ersparten wir uns die Auffahrt zum 736m hohen Gipfel und fuhren direkt wieder herunter.





Nur das Laub hat etwas gestört, sehr sogar. Aller paar Meter sah man sich irgendwo mit dem Vorderrad  einhacken, doch irgendwie hatten wir alle genug Glück das dies keinem von uns passiert ist.

Und es ging direkt spannend weiter und direkt durch den Felsen durch.





Das fahren in der Rinne war zwar etwas wackelig, doch umkippen konnte man nicht, man ist lediglich ein paar Zentimeter gekippt bis der Lenker sich an der Felswand stütze 

In Dittersbach – Jetřichovice gönnten wir uns im Anschluss etwas Luxus und verwöhnte unsere Gaumen mit einem feinen Rumpsteak.

Danach waren wir weniger rasant unterwegs





Da wir gut in der Zeit lagen, machten eine weitere Pause am Sluneční vyhlídka um das Steak zu verdauen und die Aussicht zu genießen





Doch irgendwann mussten wir auch wieder nachhause, also ging es der Sonne entgegen Richtung Heimat





Und um es noch mal in Erinnerung zu rufen, die Temperaturen waren auch weiter unten immer noch nur knapp über 0°. Anhand der sonnigen Bildern kann man das kaum nachvollziehen, doch die Blauen Hände zeigen die ganze Wahrheit:





Grade noch in den letzten Sonnenstrahlen schafften wir es zum Bahnhof Schmilka.





Dank eines kleinen Schlusssprints bekamen wir sogar noch die Bahn und konnten es uns ohne Wartezeit im Warmen Zug gemütlich machen.


----------



## tanztee (6. April 2015)

Tolle Touren! Bei vorletzter habt ihr mir wieder mit Treppen den Mund wässrig gemacht und die Kaltenbergtour ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern 
Nur das Umfahren der Nationalparkzonen schränkt teilweise die Trailauswahl merklich ein 



Falco schrieb:


> Trotzdem ließen wir es uns nicht nehmen dort noch einen Versiegelten Stollen zu besichtigen. Viel gab es allerdings nicht zu sehen.



Ich werf nochmal diesen Link in die Runde, falls es sich um den Stollen im Goldbachtal bei den Ohlischer Teichen handelt.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## martn (10. April 2015)

ah, von der studenec-tour hab ich auch noch ne hand voll bilder. war dufte!




Wurzeln und Steine, Yay! by all martn, on Flickr




Basaltbeschau nah und fern by all martn, on Flickr




Und da drüben könnte man sicher auch prima Biken... by all martn, on Flickr




KronleuchterAbgesang an den Winter by all martn, on Flickr




Zur Raueisgrenze by all martn, on Flickr




Abfahrt durchs Gerümpel by all martn, on Flickr




RissRadfahren by all martn, on Flickr




Leckerste Tourverpflegung ever by all martn, on Flickr




Fear of the Dark by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Falco (16. April 2015)

Nach 3 Wochen Krankheitsbedingter Auszeit konnte Johannes es kaum erwarten wieder aufs Rad zu kommen und stellte sich gleich zu Beginn eine große Runde vor um die Sehnsucht so gut es geht zu befriedigen.

Erst am Abend vor Tourstart stand es fest, es sollte eine Talsperren Runde werden. Trotzdem standen wir zu viert am Treffpunkt obwohl klar war das es heute trotz bestem Wetter eine Schlammschlacht werden sollte.

Es dauerte nicht lang bis der Untergrund aus Bikern Wanderer machte, doch wer stur genug war permanent weiter zu kurbeln, der kam den Berg ohne schlammige Schuhe hinauf.





Die Tour sollte anfangs eher flach werden und dafür eher etwas länger. Damit wir allerdings nicht schon auf dem Hinweg zu viele Kilometer sammelten, ging es ohne Umwege durch die Landschaft. So früh im Jahr haben auf den schlimmsten Anstiegen Lunge und Beine an jede verpasste Wintertour erinnert.





Doch eine Osterwanderung ist immer noch besser als kilometerfressen auf Asphalt. Die Schinderei wurde natürlich mit einer weiteren Abfahrt belohnt. Auch wenn der Sturm der Woche den einen oder anderen Baum umgeworfen hatte. In Heinsberg angekommen mussten wir leider unseren Spontanen Mitfahrer verabschieden da er leider keine Zeit mehr hatte uns zu begleiten.

Im Weißeritztal sind wir nicht wie üblich den Oberleitenweg gefahren, sondern es ging auf den schnelleren Neumeisterweg direkt am Fluss entlang um die Tour nicht zu groß werden zu lassen. Leider haben es selbst die Stürme nicht geschafft die kniffligen Abschnitte von den Laubmassen zu befreiten





Anders als bei der Variante mit Micha hatten wir etwas mehr Zeit und konnten im Anschluss den Pionierweg hinauf um auch dieses kennenzulernen. Oben angekommen gab es das woran keiner geglaubt hatte, weiße Ostern:





Leider war die Abfahrt nicht so wie gehofft, aber egal, Hauptsache hoch 

Nagut, eine schöne Abfahrt musste schon sein, also auf der anderen Seite gleich noch mal versucht und hinauf gefahren.

Diesmal hatte es geklappt, denn dort gab es für uns eine passende Abfahrt:





Weiter an der Wilden Weißeritz entlang um Strecke zu machen





Das blieb natürlich nicht lange so, sollte uns aber recht sein, dann auf Dauer wäre das sicher langweilig geworden. Also lieber weiter im Schritttempo Bergauf über kräftezehrende Pfade.





Noch hatten alle spaß





Nur beim Johannes lief es nicht wie er es sich wünschte. Wir versuchten dies mit einer längeren Pause zu richten.

Von der Pause war Osterschnee schnell nichts mehr übrig





So wurde der Anstieg zur Talsperre passend zu Ostern zum Leidensweg





Oben angekommen ging dann leider nichts mehr. Im Lindenhof gab es daher den Notfallkuchen. Extra für uns wurde trotz Schneeresten die Terrasse für uns fit gemacht, der Winter war schließlich vorbei, da will man draußen sitzen. 

Johannes bauchte allerdings mehr als einen Kuchen, 2 Kuchenstücken und 2 Kaffee sollten es wieder richten um den Vorzeitigen Rückweg bewältigen zu können.

Frisch gestärkt ging es dann auch wieder besser bergauf





Trotzdem wurde der möglichst direkte Weg in den Rabenauer Grund gewählt





Denn runter geht immer





Im Rabenauer Grund ging es dann ganz gemütlich Richtung Heimat. Wir hatten unser Ziel zwar nicht erreicht, die Runde war trotzdem klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (17. April 2015)

Es war ein (relativ voller) doppelter Espresso, keine zwei Kaffee

Eigentlich hätte ich mir die mitnahme der Kamera sparen können...wenn man nur hinterherfährt hat man eh nicht den Kopf zum knipsen...daher gibts von der ganzen Tour nur ein brauchbares Bild:


----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2015)

Am Ostersonntag war Richard bei seinen Schwiegereltern in Eppendorf zu Gast und wollte deshalb noch einmal die Flöhatal-Tour probieren, die ich letztes Frühjahr erkundet hatte und er im Winter schon ansatzweise nachgefahren war. Das passte mit gut, da bei meiner Family am Osterwochenende nix los war (Eltern im Urlaub) und ich somit in Freiberg blieb. Falco und Robert kündigten sich ebenfalls an und so machten sich die Protagonisten Sonntag früh aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen per Auto, Zug oder Rad auf zum Bahnhof Oederan, um von dort aus die

*Flöhatal-Tour reloaded - (mäßig) quick and dirty*

zu starten.

Nachdem sämtliche Räder zusammengebaut, Rucksäcke aufgeschnallt und Mess-Elektronik angeworfen war, konnte es losgehen. Bereits auf den ersten Metern merkten wir auf der Wiese hinter den Häusern, die zum Bahndamm-Trail führt, was uns heute von unten erwarten würde: Viel klebriger bis spritziger Matsch, hatte es doch ein paar Tage zuvor nochmal richtig geschneit. Über den Hofweg mit erstem Blick zur Augustusburg ging es im Nu in die Hetzdorfer Schweiz.



Nachdem der erste Trail bergab genossen wurde, führte ich die Truppe noch einmal einen Trail hoch, um die Lößnitztalstraße zu umgehen. Bereits hier zeigte sich ein erste Mangel an Engagement gerade der Teilnehmer, die sonst dafür bekannt sind, so viel wie möglich bergauf zu fahren:



Leider hat sich der kleine Umweg nicht wirklich gelohnt, denn der Weg hinunter zum Straßenabzweig nach Metzdorf ging alsbald ebenfalls in Asphalt über. Auf der folgenden Anhöhe war wieder die Augustusburg im Blick:



In Metzdorf sorgten wir mit unseren Schlammspuren dafür, auch den Eingeborenen zu verdeutlichen, dass man die Treppe am Ende ihres Wiesenwegs hinunter auf die Dorfstraße selbstverständlich mit dem Fahrrad herunterfahren kann.  Danach ging es einen kleinen Trail an der Flöha entlang, die aufgrund der Schneeschmelze unseren Reifen verdächtig nahe kam. Teilweise fehlten nur wenige Zentimeter. Nun wartete der Anstieg zum Harthefelsen darauf, bezwungen zu werden. Eine nette Mischung aus Erde, losen Stöcken und Wurzeln. Doch die durch die Baumwipfel scheinenden Frühlingssonne wirkte ebenso motivierend wie erwartete Abfahrt.






Am schwierig zu sehenden Abzweig zu Aussicht sind wir dabei glatt vorbei gefahren. Die folgende Serpentinen-Holzstufen-Abfahrt ins Tal war natürlich wieder feucht und griptechnisch begrenzt. Immerhin, einige kurze Abschnitte gingen. Auf dem Talweg folgte noch mehr feuchtes, stufiges Gehölz:



Robert fuhr mit seiner Couch natürlich hinunter und auch ich wagte es, beflügelt von Trailfrühlingsgefühlen (oder eher meinen Knieschonern) - und gewann.
Bald ging es die Hauptstraße von Leubsdorf bergan zum Gewerbegebiet, um von dort wieder ins Tal zu sausen. Auf der örtlichen DH-Strecke im Mühlholz waren die Kicker inzwischen abgebaut, aber die wären sowieso nur für Robert etwas gewesen. Der weitere Weg zum Haltepunkt Grünhainichen-Borstendorf wurde uns immer wieder durch umgefallene Bäume versperrt.
Nun ging es nach Grünhainichen hinauf, um im Ort links Richtung Fuchsturm abzubiegen. Die Sitzgruppe dort verhieß eine willkommene Gelegenheit zur Pause, die Robert genügend Zeit bot, schaurige schöne Geschichten von Falcos anstrengender Sandstein-extended-Runde am vergangenen Wochenende zu erzählen. 
Gestärkt wurde nun die Abfahrt in Angriff genommen, an deren schnellster Stelle sich natürlich ein umgefallener Baum breit machte.  Im weiteren Tourenverlauf wurde etwas von der letztjährigen Ursprungroute abgewichen und nicht nach Borstendorf, sondern über eine kleine Holzbrücke direkt Richtung Floßmühle gefahren. Da der Trailversuch im Röthenbacher Wald ja damals kräftig fehl schlug, fuhren wir einfach den Flöhatal-Radweg nach Reifland-Wünschendorf und weiter zum verlassenen Waldcamp. Nach dem entspannten Rollabschnitt, waren die Gesichter relaxed und fröhlich, sogar erkennbar unter dem Fullface-Helm:



Noch, denn wie sich herausstellte, hatte Robert mit einer entspannten 30-40km-Runde gerechnet. Ich hatte im Verabredungsthread nur kurz verbal auf die Ursprungstour verwiesen, sodass die Daten nur den Lesern des entsprechenden Berichts bekannt waren. Ungünstige Konstellation...
Auf der Abfahrt hinterm Waldcamp lag natürlich wieder an der schnellsten Stelle ein Baum quer. Auf dem Stück Radweg bis Lengefeld-Rauenstein hatten die Beteiligten noch genügend Kraft, den Anderen durch gezielte Antritte mit Reifenschlamm vollzuspritzen, den Druckpunkt fremder Bremsen auszutesten und ähnlichen Schabernack.  Es war also noch genügend Energie vorhanden für den wunderschön ekligen Wiesenweg hinauf auf die Höhen bei Lengefeld. Bei feuchtem Boden und gelegentlichen Restschneefeldern eine noch süßere Qual:






Die "Aussicht" *hust* Karls Ruhe wurde nicht beachtet und direkt der Hangweg Richtung Jüdenstein in Angriff genommen. Am Abfluss des Grünen Teichs befanden sich ein Objekt, das mehr einer Leiter als einer Brücke glich. Richard wollte sogleich die Überlegenheit von 29"-Laufrädern demonstrieren, konnte die homöopathische Menge Querlatten aber nicht ganz bezwingen. Eine gewagte Aktion, denn links ging es ca. 2 Meter in den Graben und rechts ins eisige Teichwasser... 
Der weitere Weg glich wieder einer wunderschönen Schlammschlacht, da er offensichtlich auch noch von Motocrossern befahren wurde.



Kleine Gegenanstiege sorgten immer wieder dafür, dass man keinen Rhythmus fand.



Gegen Ende hin trocknete der Weg mehr und mehr ab.



Bereits auf den letzten Metern Fahrt zum Jüdenstein - hier Robert im Anflug



- hörte ich ein Tuten und ein bekanntes, stampfendes Geräusch, weshalb natürlich an der Aussicht sofort die Kamera gezückt wurde.



Im Eifer des Gefechts fokussierte meine Knipse natürlich die Zweige im Vordergrund an...
Im Gespräch über den weiteren Verlauf der Tour wurden die Ermüdungs- und/oder Lustlosigkeitserscheinungen nun endgültig deutlich, weshalb beschlossen wurde, zwar noch den Hang auf der anderen Talseite zu erklimmen, das Nordufer der Talsperre Saidenbach aber rechts liegen zu lassen. Also wurde zunächst der erdig-rutschige Trail ins Tal hinabgefahren und für den gegenüberliegenden Anstieg in Görsdorf nicht der Wiesenweg "An der Leite", sondern die Ortsstraße daneben genutzt, um nicht noch mehr mürrische Blicke auf mich zu ziehen. Per Feld- und Fahrweg waren wir schnell an der Staumauer angelangt, wo ich mich gleich noch bei einem Wanderer versicherte, dass die Nebenstraße durch den Röthenbacher Wald die schnellste Verbindung nach Eppendorf ist. Er fragte dann noch wo wir denn herkämen, bei all dem Dreck an Rad und Fahrer. "Von Oederan das Flöhatal entlang" - "Ach nuja, da seid ihr ja immer entspannt im Tal lang" Äh ja, fast... 
Mit der genannten Straße wurde nun die Schlussetappe in Angriff genommen, wobei ich wieder ein Phänomen beobachten konnte, welches ich wohl nie begreifen werde: Die Mitfahrer sind laut eigener Aussage langsam entkräftet und am Ende der Motivation, treten aber auf der Asphalt-Rückfahrt plötzlich in die Pedale, als gäb's irgendwo Bananen gratis. 
In Eppendorf hatte ich dann die Wahl, mit Falco und Robert nach Oederan zu fahren und mich von dort nach Freiberg shutteln zu lassen, oder eine dreiviertel Stunde später bei Richard direkt von hier aus mitzufahren. Ohne zu zögern entschied ich mich für Letzteres, da ich mir auf der langen Waldstraße bereits ausgemalt hatte, wie toll es wäre, jetzt noch ein warmes Essen zum Abschluss zu bekommen. Und siehe da, es hätte nicht besser kommen können, denn an der Haustür begrüßte uns Richards Freundin mit den Worten: "Hey, es ist noch ganz viel vom Mittagessen übrig. Das muss alle werden, bevor wir wegfahren" - Gelobet sei der Herr (Bzw. dessen auferstandener Sohn. Naja, eigentlich Richards Schwiegereltern. )
So ging es gesättigt im warmen Vierrädrigen nach Freiberg, wo ich mich an der Tankstellen verabschiedete, um meinem Bike gleich eine reinigende Dusche zu gönnen.
Kurzum: Schöne Tour mit immer wieder netten Mitfahrern, netten Trails, viel Schlamm und einem leckeren Abschluss.


----------



## wedge47 (23. April 2015)

schöne Tour @mathijsen, Nach Flöha würde ich auch  mal mitkommen wenn es wieder passt. Ostern war bei mir allerdings familienbedingt vollgepackt.


----------



## mathijsen (29. April 2015)

*Von Lengefeld nach Wiesenbad: Erzgebirge mit bekannten Trails und neuen Ausblicken*

Für den 11. April wurde schönes Frühlingswetter angekündigt. Da ich noch nichts anderes vor hatte, stand die grundsätzliche MTB-Nutzung des Tages also außer Frage. Bei cielab wurde selbige auch schon erörtert, die finale Entscheidung für die Sandsteinrunde kam für mich irgendwann nach Freitag 20 Uhr aber zu spät, da mein Veloziped und ich noch in Freiberg verweilten. Also musste schnell irgendwas anderes her.
In Erinnerung kam mir dabei die Himmelfahrtstour von 2010 (damals noch organisiert über das ehemalige DresdenOnBike-Forum), die in der Umgebung von Marienberg in großer Gruppe über tolle Trails und durch schöne Landschaft führte. Vom exakten Nachfahren dieser Runde wich ich aber schnell ab, da sie mir zu kurz war (als Einzelfahrer ist man ja etwas dynamischer im Tourablauf) und die ersten und letzten Kilometer von/nach Marienberg nicht so der Renner waren. Außerdem wurde auf der Bahnstrecke nach Marienberg inzwischen der Personenverkehr wieder eingestellt.
Also wurde sich bis in die Nacht durch die Openstreetmap und dessen Derivate geklickt, um folgenden Plan zu erstellen: Vom Haltepunkt Reifland-Wünschendorf aus sollte es nach Lengefeld und weiter zum Kalkwerk gehen, wo sich in das tolle Stück der Originaltour über Ulmknochen, Brandhübel, Zöblitz, Grüner Graben, Hochmoor Kühnhaide bis Reitzenhain eingeklinkt wird. Von Reitzenhain aus sollte via Hirtstein, Preßnitztal und Grumbach Königswalde erreicht werden, von wo aus schließlich Wiesenbad als Endpunkt angepeilt wurde; optional über den Pöhlberg.

Geklickt, getan: Sonnabend früh rein in den Zug nach Flöha. Beim dortigen Umsteigen gesellte sich noch eine komplette Familie dazu. Eltern mit Carbon-Hardtails, die Kleinen mit schicksten Kinder-MTBs... An den Cityrädern der Großeltern konnte man dann aber doch sehen, dass die Geräte zumindest an diesem Tag nicht artgerecht bewegt werden würden. in Reifland-Wünschendorf wurde gemeinsam ausgestiegen, sich gegenseitig eine gute, sturzfreie Fahrt gewünscht und zu unterschiedlichen Abenteuern aufgebrochen. Für mich ging es zunächst zum Warmfahren ein Stück das Tal bergan zum nächsten Haltepunkt und von dort aus hinauf nach Lengefeld. Den Wiesenweg vom vorherigen Wochenende sparte ich mir und nahm stattdessen schnöde die Straße. Auf den Wiesen oberhalb des Ortes wurde ein Blick zurück...



... und nach vorne gewagt:




Durch Flur und Wald ging es zum historischen Kalkwerk an der B101. Wenige Meter davon entfernt begann der Trail zum Ulmknochen. Schon die ersten Meter auf den unscheinbaren Hügel hinauf waren eine feine Sache, doch die Abfahrt sollte natürlich noch besser werden. Hier zeigte sich, wie sich die Fahrtechnik und damit auch die Definition von Schwierigkeit im Laufe der Jahre gewandelt hat. Während ich mir vor fünf Jahren noch heldenhaft vorkam, das ersten Stück Abfahrt ohne Absteigen hinunter gekommen zu sein, glich dieser Abschnitt nun eher einer holprig-flüssigen statt holprig-technischen Abfahrt: Ein bisschen Linie aussuchen, ein bisschen Schwerpunkt verschieben, das Rad unter sich arbeiten lassen, ein paar gezielte Bremsungen - fertig war der Trail.  Cool war's natürlich trotzdem.  Auch die nächste Abfahrt vom Brandhübel hinab zur Strobelmühle wurde mit viel Speed und Spaß genommen.
Nun schloss sich ein längerer Abschnitt über Fahrwege durch das Tal des Knesenbachs Richtung Zöblitz an. Natürlich erinnerte ich mich sofort an die Stelle mitten im Wald, wo damals ein Mitfahrer, dessen chronischer "Unterhopfungszustand" bereits bekannt war, anhielt, um sich zu unser aller Verblüffung erstmal eine mitgeführte Flasche Feldschlößchen zu öffnen.  Zöblitz wurde östlich umfahren, sodass es vom Friedhof aus Richtung Süden ging, dem Tal der Schwarzen Pockau entgegen. Ich entschied mich hier zu einem Abstecher zur Morgensternhöhe, die wir damals links liegen gelassen hatten. Auf dem Weg dorthin gab es einen Blick hinüber zur Kirche von Pobershau, gelegen auf einer Anhöhe, die den eigentlichen Ort verdeckt. Daher durfte sie bereits als anspruchsvolles Bilderrätsel herhalten. 




Auf der Höhe selbst bot mir gleich



ihre Dienste an. Ich stieg aber nur für's Foto ab und umkurvte dann den recht unspektakulären Steinhaufen. Aussicht gab's auch nicht wirklich, daher weiter zum Vogeltoffelfelsen. Hier gab es immerhin ein Blick ins Tal. Hinab zur Schwarzen Pockau ging es damals einen nicht kartierten Trail an einen steilen Bach-Einschnitt hinab. Der war auch noch da, der Trail allerdings in noch schlechterem Zustands als 2010. Teilweise weggespült und mit vielen Baumstämmen blockiert. Hier müssen sich für die Zukunft Alternativen überlegt werden. Nachdem ich feststellen musste, dass der Imbiss im Ortsteil Hinterer Grund um diese Jahreszeit noch nicht geöffnet hat, ging es ohne warme Mahlzeit im Bauch den sausteilen Arnoldweg zum Katzenstein hinauf. Allerdings wäre ich vermutlich auch der einzige Kunde gewesen, denn trotz des super Wetters hatte ich bis dahin auf meiner ganzen Strecke nur 2 Wanderer getroffen. Wo waren die nur alle? Naja, dann eben Energiekeks-Rast am Katzenstein.




Anschließend führte die Route eine ganze Zeit lang am Grünen Graben bergan. Ein netter Trail, wurzelig aber nicht zu holprig und nur sehr leicht ansteigend. Dafür waren an schattigen Stellen immernoch Reste von *IHM*  zu überwinden.



Dafür traf ich hier nun tatsächlich einige wandernde Familien. Kurz vor der Grenze bog ich nach rechts auf den Forststeig ab, der nun immer am Rand des Hochmoors entlang führte. Dementsprechend feucht war der Untergrund, was für einen kühlen Hintern sorgte. Am alten Torfwerk nördlich von Reitzenhain bog die Originaltour nach Norden Richtung Marienberg ab; das hieß für mich, ab hier wurde nun Neuland befahren, denn ich steuerte stattdessen nach Südwesten. Reitzenhain: Ein typischer Gebirgskamm-Grenzort, dessen einzige Belebung der Durchgangsverkehr darstellt. Die Hauptstraße mitten hindurch, rechts und links davon Tankstelle, Gebrauchtwagenhändler, vereinzelt stehende, geduckte, vom rauen Klima gezeichnete Häuser, die recht verlassen wirken. Zwischendurch die Bahnhofsgaststätte am längst stillgelegten Schienenstrang. Hier konnte man ruhig ohne anzuhalten weiterfahren, ohne etwas zu verpassen. Also abgebogen auf die S218 und kurz darauf über Waldwege zum nächsten Ziel.

Der Hirtstein kann, obgleich er zu den weniger exponierten Gipfeln im Erzgebirge zählt, mit einer großen Bergbaude aufwarten, die allerdings wegen Urlaubs geschlossen war. Aber er bot noch anderes Interessantes: fächerförmige, liegende Basaltformation, entstanden durch die Fließ- und Erkaltungsrichtung der Lava vor viele, vielen Jahren.






In die andere Richtung geblickt, zeigte sich zwischen den Windrädern der Fichtelberg mit seinen immer noch verschneiten Pisten.



Genannte Stromerzeuger waren strategisch positioniert, denn der Wind pfiff hier doch ordentlich. Also wurde sich nicht lange aufgehalten und auf einem kurzen aber schnellen Trail ging es zurück auf den Auerhahnweg und weiter über Flügel B und Bettelmädelweg hinunter ins Preßnitztal. Kaum auf der Talstraße angekommen, gab es dort einen Anblick, der unseren Zittau-Wiederholungstätern bekannt vorkommen dürfte:



Allerdings gehört hier schon etwas mehr Glück dazu, denn im Gegensatz zur Zittauer Bimmel, die bestellt jeden Tag im Takt unterwegs ist, handelt es sich bei der Preßnitztalbahn um eine reine Museumsbahn, die nur an einigen Wochenenden ein paar mal auf und ab fährt.

Auf dem folgenden Straßenuphill nach Grumbach machte sich dann doch die fehlende Hauptmahlzeit bemerkbar, denn bei weiterer unterlassende Nahrungsaufnahme drohte ein Hungerast. Also hielt ich an und beförderte alle noch verfügbaren Stullen und Kekse in meinen Magen. Gut so, auch wenn die Streugutbox in der Straßenkurve nicht gerade zu den romantischsten Rastplätzen zählt. 
Frisch aufgetankt ging es gleich besser durch den Ort hinauf auf den Waldrücken zwischen Grumbach und Königswalde. Hier begann ein Weg, der fast ohne Kurven senkrecht zu den Höhenlinien hinab ins Tal führte. Für die Bezeichnung Trail war er zu breit, machte aufgrund seiner Beschaffenheit dennoch Spaß: Sauschnell und immer wieder Wurzeln, Grasnarben und Steinkanten zum Abziehen. Das lief wie im Rausch. Und schon passierte es: Ein doch etwas großer Stein kickte mein Heck so nach oben, dass ich den Kontakt zu beiden Pedalen auf einmal verlor. Mit schneller Reaktion und etwas Glück landete ich mit dem Hintern genau auf dem Sattel und konnte mit sofortigem Bremsen die ganze Fuhre noch irgendwie abfangen. Fazit: Sehr spaßig, aber man sollte mit Hardtail nicht zu übermütig werden...

Unten angekommen schaute ich auf die Uhr, denn ich wusste, dass die Züge von Wiesenbad hinab stündlich immer so um Viertel herum abfuhren. Das Zeiteisen zeigte 16:45 Uhr; das sollte noch zu schaffen sein. Da ich langsam meine Beine spürte, hielt sich die Lust auf den Pöhlberg sowieso in Grenzen, also setzte ich die verbleibende Energie lieber dazu ein, die 11km über den Talwanderweg (die Trasse einer ehemaligen Bahnstrecke) nach Wiesenbad hinabzurauschen. Der Haltepunkt besaß kein Ticketautomat, jener im Zug wollte meinen Geldschein nicht haben und ein Schaffner war auch nicht zu sehen. Das freut den Studenten, denn so nahm eine schöne Tour durch bekannte und neue, erkenntnisreiche Gefilde nach 65km und 1600hm ein kostengünstiges
*
Ende*.


----------



## tanztee (4. Mai 2015)

Na so ein Zufall, ich mach gleich mal auf dem Kamm etwas östlich weiter wohin uns neulich @mathijsen entführte:

*Hohe Tour - tschechische Variante*

Der Wunsch nach Höhenluft kombiniert mit noch einigen offenen Stellen ergab spontan die Hohe Tour: ausgehend von Geising, direkt zum Mückentürmchen, dem rot markierten Wanderweg folgend, wollte ich noch einen Secret Spot am Schneeberg erkunden und einen Serpentinenweg am Elbhang sauber befahren.

Zuerst geht es gemütlich einfach vom Bahnhof Geising aus den offiziellen Radwanderweg zum Einrollen entlang:





Das Spiel mit Licht und Schatten der Morgensonne gefällt:





Am Grenzübergang informiert eine Tafel über längst vergangene Dörfer, heute rollt man einsam dem Mückentürmchen entgegen:





Der Tourismusbetrieb läuft erst an und ich zapfe den ersten Kaffee des Tages am Imbiß. Für Orientierung ist jedenfalls gesorgt, fein säuberlich nach wandernden, rad- und skifahrenden Zielgruppen sortiert:





Aussicht ist praktisch nicht vorhanden, so dass ich mich in den Wiesen-DH stürze und mit vaumax östlich rolle. Ein Blick zurück:





Ständig zweigen Wanderwege und Radrouten ab; ob dieser Aufkleber hier jedoch offiziell angebracht wurde, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Immerhin sind auf der Website, wei ich später festelle, umfangreiche Fakten zum historischen Kammweg mit tschechischen und teilweise deutschen Erklärungen zusammmengetragen.





Nach einigen nur bedingt Fahrspaß generierenden Feldwegen und Landstraßenetappen beginnt hinter Adolfov nun endlich der Trailspaß (wobei ich abwechslungsreiche Forstwege mal hierunter subsummiere):





Immer wieder bieten sich Ausblicke, jedoch ist es durchweg diesig bis trüb.
Wiesenwege sind auch im Programm, weniger Infrastruktur geht ja nun wirklich nicht:





Nach einiger Zeit gelange ich so an den "Silbersee", wo es das obligatorische Käsebrötchen mit Apfel gibt:





Solcherart gestärkt geht es zunächst einen Wiesentrail, dann die Straße querend in eine gar wunderlich anmutende Gegend hinein. Eine zuwachsende Offenlandschaft mit übelst zerfahrenen Wegen gerät mir unter die Stollenpneus:





Die schlummernde Ente lässt sich auch von meinem eisdielenposingfaktorerhöhenden Freilaufgeräusch nicht vom Schlafe abhalten, alles sieht hier so friedlich und ruhig aus. 
Zu ruhig ...  es folgt des Rätsels Lösung:





MÖÖÖÖP! Militärgelände! Deshalb die sonderbare Landschaft ... die "friedliche" Ruhe ... und wo ist auf meinem GPS-Display der !!##%&!! lila breite Strich meines sorgsam geplanten Tracks??

Gefesselt durch die Landschaft habe ich wohl einen Abzweig verpasst und beeile mich nun wieder touristisch erschlossenes Gebiet zu erreichen. 
Also ab durch die Mitte, und rein mit Schwung in den ... äh ... rotbraunen Schlamm:





Das klingt dann auch etwas "körnig"  beim weiteren Kurbeln. Dafür schlängelt sich der Wanderweg erneut in kurzweiligen Kurven und im steten Auf und Ab an der Kammkante entlang:





Hier an einer Rampe kapituliere ich erstmal: Zunächst kommt mir ein Dutzend Reiter entgegen, und ich will den Kontakt mit paarbehuften Hinterläufen vermeiden. 
Es wechselt auch die Schlammfarbe:





Kurz vor Tisa erreiche ich so den Ziegelteich und bekomme, während ich zwecks Teichknipsung anhalte, auch sofort Besuch:





Der Flattermann mach hier voll den Jesus, und läuft mit Flügeluntersützung laut platschend übers Wasser. Aber mit überzähligen Kalorien kann ich leider nicht dienen.

Als ich an einer anderen Ecke des Teiches mein Fahrrad "taufe", platscht er wieder in meine Nähe, aber zeigt sich sonst ganz friedlich.

Vom Schlamme befreit, verrichtet die gründlich gespälte Kette ihre Arbeit nun unter merklicher Geräuschentwicklung. So kurbel ich nach Tisa, raste auf eine Kofola in der Touristenhütte in der Spitzkehre am Eingang zur Felsenstadt und bin alsbald wieder in stiller Einsamkeit "Auf den Steinen" (Nad Stenami) auf einer Cyklotrasa. 
Kurzer Abstecher zur Felskante:





Weiter geht es nicht, da wegen Vogelbrut die schmalen Pfade bis 30.06.2015 gesperrt sind. 
Also auf und den Hohen Schneeberg hochgekeult, wo ich nicht lange verweile, sondern direkt den schnon länger recherchierten Secret-Spot anpeile.

Soll das hier fahrbar sein? Immerhin wird es in OSM mit S3 aufgerufen. 





Sagen wir mal so: Fahren geht, Fotografieren auch, aber nicht beides zugleich 

Ich taste mich in den Trail hinein, noch ist alles im grünen Bereich:





Nach dem Schluchtentrail folgt ein ordentlich steiler Abschnitt, mit ein paar kniffeligen Stellen, die ich dann doch lieber mit der "Drei-Punkt-Methode" (Fuß raus) oder per Pedes überwinde. 
Aber auch die technisch leichten Zwischenetappen sind aufgewertet worden:





Für Abkühlung ist auch gesorgt:





Ansonsten ist der Trail richtig heftig und für mich im Grenzbereich downhillig: ohne Ende wechseln Wurzeln und grobe Steinblöcke ab, die Oberschenkel drohen zu platzen und vom Bremsen tun die Hände weh. Wenn mal keine Steine und Wurzeln sind, fährt man gerade durch ein Matschloch - es wird einem nichts geschenkt. 

An der Straße angekommen verschnaufe ich erstmal und mein Rad post nochmal in der Fortsetzung des Hammertrails, die ich aber heute nicht mitnehme:





Stattdessen folgt nun ein längerer Asphalttransfer, sowie diverse Forstwege Maxdorf/Maxicky rechts liegen lassend in weitem Bogen zum erwähnten Serpentinentrail bei Niedergrund/Dolni Zleb.

Hat man überhaupt erstmal den Einstieg gefunden, geht es zunächst ganz passabel über fahrbare Ösen zum steilen "Filetstück" der "Panic-Serpentinen", wie ich sie mal nennen will:





Bei der Nachrecherche fiel mir ein Gipfel auf, welcher "Jüngling" heißt, was auf tschechisch wohl "Panic" heißt. Während man in CZ "Paniz" sagt, passt die englische Aussprache irgendwie besser zu diesem speziellen Serpentinentrail ...
Der mittlere Teil ist einfach zu steil, tonnenweise Laub und Dornengestrüpp machen jedwede optimale Linienwahl unmöglich.

Ich zitiere mich mal von meinem ersten Befahrungsversuch 2012:



tanztee schrieb:


> Auf den langen Forstwegkanten hat sich wohl mein Fahrkönnen verflüchtigt  , aber der Trail wird auch wieder flowiger und windet sich in endlosen Schleifen gen Dolni Zleb



Immerhin, diesmal kann ich dem Trail ein paar mehr fahrbare Stücken (teils mit mehreren Anläufen) abringen:





Weiter unten wird es - wie erwähnt - flowiger und so lande ich in Dolni Zleb, vollgepumpt mit "Trail-Hormonen", und ziehe den Sattel wieder aus für den Schlußspurt zur S-Bahn.

*Fazit:*
Die Hohe Tour, welche größtenteils dem rot markierten Wanderweg folgt, ist nun mein derzeitiger Favorit! Nicht nur die Wegführung, auch die zahlreichen Aussichten lassen sich die Kilometer nicht so "zähe" anfühlen wie bei anderen Varianten.
Mit den beiden "Hot Spots" waren auch zwei technische Schmankerln vom Feinsten dabei, da fahre ich bestimmt wieder mal hin.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## martn (5. Mai 2015)

hm... schöner bericht! die abfahrt nach dolni zleb haben wir glaubich mal auf der suche nach einem anderen weg (ein stück weiter vorne gibts ne wegkombination recht steil und direkt bis in den ort, oben teils mit gebuddelten anliegern und sprüngen) hochgeschoben. vielleicht sollte man da nochmal hin...

aber wo siehstn du bei OSM klassifzierungen nach der singletrailskala? s3 scheint mir bei der turmabfahrt etwas hoch gegriffen.
sind wir letztes wochenende übrigens auch runter:





Das Nadelöhr by all martn, on Flickr

nich mehr lange, dann spriest das gras und kraut am boden so weit, dass der weg nicht mehr schön zu fahren ist (der wird dadurch recht tückisch, da man die ausm boden ragenden steine dann immer erst im letzten moment sieht). im frühjahr und herbst fetzt der aber immer.


----------



## tanztee (5. Mai 2015)

martn schrieb:


> aber wo siehstn du bei OSM klassifzierungen nach der singletrailskala? s3 scheint mir bei der turmabfahrt etwas hoch gegriffen.



Die Idee ist nicht von mir: Click

Den Panic-Serpentinentrail müsste man erstmal freibuddeln, für sinnvolle Befahrungsversuche ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## martn (5. Mai 2015)

ah, danke für den tipp. scheint ne gute ergänzung zu den karten-bookmarks zu sein.

ob man bei dolni zleb arbeit reinstecken sollte is fraglich. es lässt sich aus meiner sicht recht schlecht an touren anbinden. wir steigen meist in decin in den zug oder fahren auf der anderen elbseite bis hrenkso. mal sehen, ob sich demnächst mal gelegenheit ergibt, nen blick zu werfen. diese woche wohl nich mehr. weselsky will ja nich, dass wir die nachbarn besuchen...


----------



## Falco (5. Mai 2015)

Da jetzt alle vom Schneeberg reden muss ich doch auch noch mal ein paar Worte darüber verlieren.

Vor eineinhalb Wochen hatte Robert sich mir angeschlossen um mal wieder eine Schneebergrunde zu fahren. Die Bikepoint Runde gab uns dazu den Anstoß, doch wollten wir ab Schneeberg mit unsere eigene Variante fortsetzen.

Die Tour begann am Bahnhof Schöna um sich auf den Weg zurück zum Hirschgrund warm zu fahren. Das war auch nötig, denn zur frühen Stunde war es noch etwas frisch. Trotzdem war die Bikepoint Truppe wieder 30 man stark.

Es gab von fast voll gepanzerten Teilnehmern bis zu Protagonisten ohne Funktionskleidung fast jede Erfahrungsstufe. Ob die Zusammenstellung funktionieren sollte zeigte sich auf dem Hirschgrund Trail.

Das Fahrerfeld zog sich dort schon ordentlich auseinander





Zwischendurch ist auch mal einer heruntergefallen, beim Anwenden der „Drei-Punkte-Methode“ ging es wie zu erwartet schief als das Hinterrad mal was größere überrollte und der Fuß Hangabwärts treten wollte. Zum Glück ist jetzt im Frühling schon das Grüne Sicherungsnetz nachgewachsen verhinderte so schlimmeres.

Robert versuchte derweil sein bestes um von hinten die schmal bereiften Teilnehmer zusammen zu treiben und nach im Hang liegenden Radsportlern zu suchen.





Kaum 3km geschafft wurde es schon dem ersten Fahrer ohne Funktionsbekleidung zu viel und so begann langsam die Auslese.

Karsten kündigte den nächsten Anstieg als Ausnahme an und versprach dass dieser nicht dem Tourcharakter wiederspiegeln soll um die ausgeschriebene Klassifizierung einzuhalten und dem Fahrerschwund vorzubeugen. Schade eigentlich, denn die Kohlbornstein Auffahrt hat wieder gefetzt.

Nun wurde es dem Robert allerdings zum Verhängnis geworden so weit hinten mit zu fahren, denn vor ihm wurde das Feld immer langsamer und die mit 26 Zoll Räder mit Antriebsübersetzungen aus dem 29er Regal schaltet immer weiter herunter obwohl Robert schon längst auf dem letzten Ritzel war.

Mit viel Mühe Kämpfte er sich Kurbelumdrehung für Kurbelumdrehung über die Totpunkte des Antriebs und fuhr im Slalom um die umkippenden Biker. Kurz vor Ziel das Finale, die ganzjährig verschlammte Rüttelpiste mit Grün glänzenden Steinen. Frisch präpariert vom Schweiß der zuletzt gescheiterten Radfahrer, gab es wieder optimale Bedingungen für die Auslese.





Selbst dem Karsten ist die Lust an der Schlüsselstelle ausgegangen und oben fragte er wer es denn geschafft hat. Es folgte ein kurzer Moment stille, doch zwischen den ganzen Liteville Fahrern und Carbon geschossen konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen selbstbewusst zu antworten: „Die Rockies“ als wäre es selbstverständlich.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann war Robert mit mir die einzigen Rocky Biker in der Truppe. Nach dem Kraftakt gab es eine kleine Pause, die von manschen für den Gipfelsturm genutzt wurden. Karsten wurde gefragt ob der Treppenaufstieg bergab fahrbar wäre. „Für dich schon“ antwortete er zu Sven unserem Trailbiker, doch es lohnt sich nicht seine Räder da hinauf zu schleppen. So war dann nur ein Fahrrad auf dem Gipfel.

Kurz darauf ging die Show los, Sven zeigte Fahrlinien auf denen man sein Rad nicht mal drüber schieben wöllte.





Von einem Stein zum anderen ging es hinab. Und wenn er mal nicht gesprungen ist, dann saß die Kurbel soweit auf das Vorder- und Hinterrad gut 10cm in der Luft hingen.





Ich bin mir unsicher was da bei 1-fach der Kette passiert wäre, denn da hätte nicht mal ein 22er Ritzel drüber gepasst.

Nachdem sich alle wieder gefunden hatten ging es wieder hinab ins nächste Tal





Wo auch wieder alle ihren Spaß hatten





Bis zur nicht fahrbaren Bachquerung über die Felsen, wo dann nur noch einer Spaß hatte, der Sven. Auch wenn er das Hindernis ohne Fußabsetzen überwunden hat, zählt das keinesfalls als Fahrbar, denn gefahren war da fast nichts. Bei der Akrobatischen Meisterleistung fehlten für die überwundene Strecke so einige Radumdrehungen um dies als „gefahren“ gelten zu lassen.

Ein paar Höhenmeter waren sogar noch übrig bis wir im Tal ankamen.





Die nächste Pause gab es am Hühnerberg vor der Wurzelauffahrt, diesmal hat sich Robert etwas weiter nach vorne gedrängelt um wenigsten auf den Wurzeln freie Fahrt zu haben. Für uns waren sogar noch ein paar Schlammlöscher übrig. Nach der Durchfahrt schauten unsere Räder wie die neuen 27,5+ Modelle aus.

Auf der folgenden Abfahrt dauerte es ein wenig bis endlich alle Schlammschichten den Weg vom Reifen ins Gesicht geschafft haben. Doch kaum war es überstanden und die Reifen sauber, ändert sich der Streckenzustand und es gab auf den letzten Metern der Abfahrt neuen Schlamm für Bike und Biker.

Dem Robert ging auf der darauf folgenden endlosen Forststraße langsam die Motivation verloren, was auch etwas an dem angeschlagenem Gesundheitszustand liegen mag. Mit dem Schneeberg in Sicht ging es dann aber los im Spitzenfeld. Breite flach ansteigende Wege und Asphaltpisten waren genau das worauf sich einige spezialisiert hatten. Ich klemmte mich an den ersten und bin schon auf den Weg hinauf in den Ort Sneznik fast im Windschatten gestorben. Doch mitten auf der Lichtung vor dem Berg, im Sichtfeld des Mittelfeldes, konnte ich nicht abreißen lassen. Alle kraft reichte zwar nicht mehr um am Hinterrad zu bleien doch mit vertretbaren 10m Abstand konnte ich mich bis zu den ersten Bäumen retten um dort heimlich den großen Gang raus zu nehmen. Meinen Vordermann habe ich ziehen lassen, hat ja keiner mehr gesehen 

Doch auf dem Weg zum Gipfel war ich plötzlich wieder auf 20m ran gekommen und oben waren es sogar nur noch 10m, doch schön reden hilft alles nichts verloren ist verloren 

Am Turm gab es dann die nächste Pause. Dort verabschiedete ich mich mit Robert um auf für ihn neue Abfahrten den Weg ins Tal zu suchen.





Da war ich zuletzt mit Andre im tiefen Winter. Mit Schnee und Eis sah das alles irgendwie schwieriger aus.





Die Hindernisse sind so winzig, man sieht sogar noch die Bremsscheibe wenn des Rad zwischen den Steinen steht.





@martn ist da bestimmt schon mal Starr durch gefahren. Die dort im Winter gesichtete Fettbike Spur war sicher auch von ihm 

Ideal, so konnten auch Verweigerer von Schwarzen Vario-Sattelstützen da runter fahren 





Ein paar neue Hindernisse gab es auch, so blieb man in Bewegung.







tanztee schrieb:


> auch die technisch leichten Zwischenetappen sind aufgewertet worden:



Auf der neuen Bunny Hop Übungsstrecke muss man über die ersten kleinen Bäume Schwung holen um ganz am Ende über den großen drüber zu springen. Soweit zu Theorie, Sven war leider nicht mit uns mitgekommen 

Robert war jetzt wieder hoch Motiviert und als er sah das es so weiter ging:



tanztee schrieb:


>



Gab es kein Halten mehr.

Doch die OSM Variante ist noch harmlos. Weiter unten Richtung Decin geht es dann richtig los. Direkt mit einem 100cm hohen Sprung geht der Trail weiter, den Spuren nach zu urteilen auch für Verrückte Motorrad Fahrer geeignet 

Nach ein paar Schiebepassagen konnten aber auch Normalsterbliche wieder aufsitzen





Mit 2-4 kreuz und quer verlaufenden Trails hatten wir dann plötzlich gar keine Zeit mehr für Fotos

Nur noch vereinzelt wurde der Genuss unterbrochen um sich wieder auf den gleichen Weg zu finden





Während wir am Hang entlang fuhren





kreuzte unseren Pfad ein Trail nach den anderen. Da sind bestimmt 3 oder mehr verschiedene alternativen aus dem Wald gekommen.

Weil es so schön war sind wir von Decin noch mal fast bis Maxicky hinauf um noch eine Abfahrt mitzunehmen.

Am Ende angekommen gab es noch 2 Spitzkeren, die erste war noch machbar





Doch bei der 2. gab es dann Probleme mit überbreiten Lenkern





Nach unserer letzten Pause am Hang ging es die letzten 11km zurück zum Auto









Wenn es dann kaum noch Bilder vom Element gibt, dann hat Robert entweder viel Spaß oder viel Leid.





So langsam viel er zurück





Ein kurzer zwischenstand machte es leider nicht besser, denn ich verriet das wir erst 1/3 von dem zermürbenden Weg hinter uns hatten.

Mit etwas Zuckernachschob ging es die nächsten Meter erstmal wieder zügig voran









Es gab dann auch wieder Bilder von mir und dem wunderschönen tschechischen Weg





Und so sind wir noch eine Weile auf und ab am Hang entlang





Bis wir endlich die letzte Abfahrt erreichten













Um den Rest auf dem Radweg zurück zu legen.

Leider endete der Trail in diesem Steinfeld





So mussten wir etwas tragen bis wir den Weg zurück zur Straße fanden





Schade das wir  bei den 30 Leuten der Bikepoint Runde nicht noch gefragt hatten ob uns noch jemand begleiten wolle, bin mir sicher das der eine oder andere Lust auf eine Variante hatte die nicht Massenkompatibel ist. Aber so hatten wir zu zweit unser Ding gemacht und waren dann auch recht Zeitig fertig mit der Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (5. Mai 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Kurz darauf ging die Show los, Sven zeigte Fahrlinien auf denen man sein Rad nicht mal drüber schieben wöllte.



 Krass!


----------



## tanztee (5. Mai 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Doch die OSM Variante ist noch harmlos. Weiter unten Richtung Decin geht es dann richtig los.



War ja klar, dass Ihr noch einen draufsetzt! Schließlich müssen sich die jungen Wilden ja irgendwie von Familienvätern mit Bauchansatz, die aller Vierteljahre mal draussen rumgurken, abheben 

Die Spitzkehren am Forellenteich sind auch mit 700 mm Lenker sportlich herausfordernd bis nicht fahrbar 

Ist einfach ein Spitzenrevier, die Ecke zwischen Hoher Schneeberg und Elbhang 

@mathijsen Die 13 Likes interpretiere ich mal so, dass wir alle noch mehr aus der Ecke hören wollen, bevor hier nur noch Sandsteinbilder gepostet werden ... geologische Tourenvielfalt, sozusagen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (5. Mai 2015)

„Einen draufsetzen“ Um die Wette geschoben haben wir. Robert war von dem Sprung am Traileinstieg einfach nur entsetzt.

Richtung Maxicky hatten wir noch mehr davon entdeckt, da war im Wald eine freistehende Rampe mit 2m Höhe. Sieht einfach nur brutal aus.

Eigentlich wollten wir dort gar nicht lang, denn ohne Wegeinzeichnung befürchtete ich das wir auf dem Eingezeichneten Forstweg heraus kommen und auf diesen einfach nur sinnlos 170hm vernichten.

Ich weiß nicht mehr was uns getrieben hat, doch irgendwas hat uns doch dazu gebracht diesen Weg einzuschlagen. Der erste Versuch über einen felsigen Pfad vom Forst endete auf einer Lichtung mit Unmengen von Unterholz, doch der andere Trail war ein Volltreffer.

Natürlich gab es bei der Runde auch an der Technik zu klagen, alles andere wäre nicht Normal 

Ich machte den Anfang, am Ende des OSM Trails war auch mein GPS alle, man könnte meinen da wurden GPS Jammer aufgebaut, doch es war einfach nur der Akku leer.

Kein Problem, man hat ja Ersatzakkus. Oder auch nicht, hatte diesmal natürlich keinen dabei. Macht nichts, dafür hat man seinen USB Lader mit 2 AA Zellen. Der war allerdings auch zuhause. Jetzt musste man schon langsam überlegen. Robert hatte noch einen dabei, das war die Lösung. Pardon, es wäre die Lösung gewesen, hätte man doch nur ein passendes Kabel dabei. Da musste ich am Ende doch das Handy GPS einschalten.

Roberts Rad hatte auch ein Wehwehchen, das Narrow Wide Alukettenblatt war nach etlichen Schlammtouren im Winter nur noch Narrow und rebellierte mit Kettenabwurf. Entsprechend ging es dann nur noch behutsam vorwärts ohne große und kleine Gänge. Bergab wurde entsprechend Schongeschwindigkeit gewählt, da hatten die Spitzkehren sehr gut gepasst.


----------



## darkJST (6. Mai 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Doch bei der 2. gab es dann Probleme mit überbreiten Lenkern





tanztee schrieb:


> (...) Die Spitzkehren am Forellenteich sind auch mit 700 mm Lenker sportlich herausfordernd bis nicht fahrbar  (...)



Mein 720er Lenker passte letztes Jahr gerade so durch Für das gerumpel davor hätte ich mir allerdings auch ein Sofa gewünscht und am Ende dieses Tails stellte ich nicht mehr tolerierbares Spiel im Hinterrad fest Schade, dass ich an dem WE nicht konnte, ich fand die Ecke da hinten letztes Jahr echt schön.


----------



## tanztee (18. Mai 2015)

Uff - das war knapp! Da sitze ich nach einem Morgensprint zum Bahnhof nun im Zug und überlege, was ich früh um Acht eigentlich so ab Bahnhof Altenberg anstellen will.
Nach der Tour auf den Milleschauer mit Rockhopser schwirrte mir schon lange die Idee im Kopf herum, ähnliche Downhills wie die vom Stürmer herunter mit einer Zugfahrt der Moldaubahn nach Mikulov zwecks Höhenmetergewinn zu verbinden. Da meine neuen Bremsbeläge auch ordentlich eingefahren werden sollen, lautet das Tourmotto diesmal

*„Burn in“ mit Dampf und Diesel*

Wobei ich das mit Dampf und Diesel von vornherein so nicht wusste, aber der Reihe nach.

Im noch verschlafen wirkenden Altenberg angekommen, rolle ich mich erstmal auf Forstwegen Richtung Vitiska / Wittichbaude ein und will diesmal den roten Wanderweg probieren. Da geht es auch gleich ganz sportlich runter - bei dem ganzen losen Zeugs ist scharf Bremsen nicht wirklich die Option:





Weiter unten rolle ich aber ganz entspannt durch menschenleere Wälder, lasse die Wittichbaude rechts liegen und entdecke diesen netten Rastplatz:





Diese Bahnstrecke soll mir dann den Höhenmeterdispo wieder auffüllen, sozusagen. Einsame Bahnhöfe, höchstens einige „Tramper“ und ein fast leerer Zug sehe ich in meinem Gehirnkino. Es sollte etwas anders kommen, aber noch bin ich auf einem „Verfahrer“ mutterhundalleene unterwegs, welcher mir aber schöne Ausblicke in das Böhmische Becken beschert:





Der markante keglige Berg ist übrigens der Milleschauer, links davon der Kletzschen („Kleiner Milleschauer“), welcher stets den Horizont dominiert.

Wo ich vor einiger Zeit auf dem Weg zum Loucna / Wieselstein noch über groben Schotter eierte, rolle ich heuer auf kinderpopoglatter Asphaltpiste dahin. Ein zwecks Hebung der fahrerischen Anforderungen aufgesuchter „Bypass“ ist wiederum derartig räudig - ich fahre praktisch auf einem baumfreien Wiesenstreifen - dass ich mich durchs Unterholz zurück zur Trasse kämpfe.





So gelange ich zum Ende der Ausbaustrecke am „Vrch Tri Panu“ / Dreiherrenstein, mitsamt nagelneuer Schutzhütte.
Noch eine kurze Sause den Schotterweg hinab, schon lockt der erste amtliche Downhill des Tages: Das Domaslavicke udoli empfahl sich auf der Cyklomapa mit diversen Warnsignaturen als tourentauglich.

Es geht steil rein:





Leider wird es etwas flacher und hier scheint sich der Bach zweigeteilt zu haben: ein separatistischer Seitenarm hat sich aus der großen Bachunion gelöst und sucht sich sprichwörtlich seinen eigenen Weg:





Wo es nicht naß ist, ist es verblockt und steil, oder auch naß, verblockt und steil, die Waden verhärten langsam, da hilft auch „Nichtschokoladen-Fuß“ nach vorn nicht viel.

Das „Klonk-Ding-Donk“ am Unterrohr wird schwächer, der Weg flacher und ich rolle nach 500 vernichteten Höhenmetern mit trailtypischer „Naturbräune“ reichlich versehen in Krizanov ein.

Nur wo vor lauter Schreck ist der nächste Haltepunkt? Ganz untypisch für mich Tourenplanungspendant bin ich ohne vorbereiteten Track losgeradelt, nur mit einem mtbmap.cz - Ausdruck und dem Motto: "Schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer scho." ...

Die bahnabstinente Lokalbevölkerung kann mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, bis ein betagtes Faktotum aus einem nahen Hostinez heraushumpelt und mir mit den letzten Brocken Deutsch, welche langjähriger Bierkonsum noch übriggelassen hat, freundlich den Weg nach Hrob zur Bahnstation erklärt.

Via Fernstraße schnellstens hingekurbelt, stelle ich fest, das ich den Zug um so 15 Minuten verpasst habe:





Was machen aber die Tschechen mit dem Transporter dort, welche offensichtlich irgendeine Mugge vorbereiten? Noch ahne ich nicht, wohin mich meine Suche nach abgelegenen tschechischen Bahnstationen führen wird ...

Zwecks Zeitvertreib, und da das ausgestorben wirkende Hrob außer einer "festen Burg":





und einem sogenannten Kloster nebst eigentümlich umgrünten Statuen





nicht viel zu bieten hat, fahre ich auf dem gelben Wanderweg nach Osek. Durch kleine Ortschaften, vorbei an Pferdekoppeln komme ich dem Bahnhof näher und schaue mir verwundert die vielen wild parkenden Autos an, vernehme Blaskapellenmusik und sehe vor lauter Leuten kaum die Schienen. Hä  ?

Eine Gruppe Tschechen mit Mountainbikes, die ich nach einem Geldautomaten befrage, erklärt mir, dass der erste Zug nach Moldava überfüllt gewesen sei und sie deshalb den Aufenthalt in einem Pub vorzögen, wo auch ein Eishockeyspiel CZ gegen irgendwen live übertragen werden solle.

Außerdem feiert heute die Moldaubahn 130jähriges Jubiläum! Na klar, soviel zu den „geheimen“ Nebenstrecken und der erbaulichen Idylle kleiner Streckenhalte!
Ja, und deshalb der Auflauf und die Mugge:





Dann frage ich nach dem Weg zur „Hrad Osek“, wo mir versichert wird, dass dieser „boring“ sei, und so ein Pub viel mehr Spaß bieten würde.

Mein Plan jedoch ist es, um zwei den nächsten regulären Zug zu nehmen und die Tschechen tauschen mir auch ein paar Euros in Kronen um, damit ich im Zug die Fahrkarte bezahlen kann. Einer rennt sogar los, um den Fahrpreis in Erfahrung zu bringen, am Ende schenken sie mir noch 20 Kronen und wir verabschieden uns herzlich.

Keine hundert Meter weiter umfängt mich wieder die Stille tiefer Buchenwälder und ich trete gegen eine derb steile Straße an, welche mich dann letztlich zur Ryzmburk / Riesenburg oder auch „Hrad Osek“ bringt - einst die größte Burg im Erzgebirge und darüber hinaus:





Der Glattputz am Bergfried zeugt von Wiederbelebungsversuchen romantisch gestimmter Burgherren im 19. Jahrhundert, ansonsten ist das riesige Areal mit zahllosen Burghöfen, Mauern und Resten einstiger Türme frei zugänglich und man kann nur erahnen, was hier bis ins 16. Jahrhundert mal los gewesen sein muß.





Da noch Zeit ist und der Weg auf der Karte gar nicht so steil ausschaut, will ich noch zu einer Aussicht unterhalb des Strobnik / Strobnitz.

Die Apshaltstraße zieht sich dann doch ganz schön lang und so bin ich froh, den Abzweig zu den Klippen zu erreichen:





Trotz der leicht flauen Atmosphäre bietet sich ein beeindruckender Ausblick sowohl zu markanten Punkten des Erzgebirgkammes als auch in die Tiefe:





Von links mit Stürmer, Mückentürmchen, Milleschauer, Strobnitz reihen sich die Gipfel und tief unten breitet sich das böhmische Becken aus, mit malerischen Seen, aber auch tiefen Wunden des Braunkohle-Tagebaus.

Der Blick auf die Uhr lässt mich zur Abfahrt schreiten, gleich den grün markierten Wanderweg soll es hinab gehen. Erstmal verpasse ich den Abzweig und schieße den Forstweg sinnlos Höhenmeter vergeudend hinab, ächze wieder hinauf und da geht es unvermittelt rasant hinab:





Nach diesem „Einstand“ wird es richtig ruppig, und vor allem feucht:





Irgendwann erlahmt der Widerstand gegen die Matsche und ich halte nur noch mitten durch, pflüge durch steile Hohlwege und frische meine eingetrocknete Schlammschicht wieder auf.

Nach 400 Tiefenmetern „grüner Hölle“ rollt ein verschlammter, bei näherem Hinsehen als Mountainbiker identifizierbarer Matschbrocken erneut gen Haltestelle Osek, wo sich das schaulustige Volks schon deutlich gelichtet hat.

Da bleibt sogar noch Zeit für eine große Limo beim letzten Getränkestand und ein Blick in eine Art Eisenbahnmuseum im Inneren des Stationsgebäudes:





Zwei älteren Damen entfleucht angesichts meines Hinterteils der Ausruf: „Ne, dor ganze Hindorn! Das gibt wieder Orbeid!“

Ja, so ist das als Üvie-Uhu (über Vierzig - unter Hundert): vor gefühlt Millionen Jahren, quasi kurz nach der Jungsteinzeit, da haben wesentlich jüngere Damen die Form meiner durch Radfahren optisch optimierten Rückenverlängerung anerkennend gewürdigt! Und heute sowas!!  

Dabei sieht mein Rad viel schlimmer aus, DAS gibt erst wieder „Orbeid“:





Egal, als der Triebwagen heranrattert, verteilen sich die Biervernichter in den vorderen und hinteren Zugteil, während der mittlere allein Radfahrern zugedacht ist:





Durch den Ausbau der Bänke einer ganzen Seite ist reichlich Platz für Räder, und für ca. 50 Kronen gelange ich mitsamt Rad nach Mikulov Nove Mesto.

Der Triebwagen hat ehrlich zu schnaufen, um die heftige Steigung zu bewältigen. In Dubi wird dann „rückwärts“ rausgefahren, da hat der Platz nicht für eine Kurve gereicht.





Hier fahre ich nun unter meinem ersten Rastplatz hindurch, und Minuten später kurbel ich erneut zur Wittichbaude hinauf, wo ich allerdings bei Kaffee und Kuchen raste.

Weil das alles nicht reicht, fahren plötzlich eine original bemalte Kriegs-BMW mitsamt „Soldaten“, Reserverad und Klappspaten gefolgt von einem Kübelwagen mit diversen Dienstgraden besetzt an uns vorbei. Dritter Weltkrieg? Oder nur ein „Reenactment“ in einem Land, wo diese Uniformen nicht verboten sind ... 

Gestärkt gelüstet es mir nun nach einem echten Gipfel, und ich peile den Pramenac / Bornhauberg an. Der Weg ist nicht schwer zu finden, bietet auch nette Ausblicke zum Stürmer, aber am Abzweig zu den Klippen nebst Aussicht auf dem Berg steht nun just ein Militärlaster mit aufgebautem Funkmast und Mannschaftscontainer. Möööp!

So pedaliere ich dann über die Apshaltstraße nach Zinnwald und versorge mich mit „Zopfkäse“ für den heimischen Kühlschrank:





Dann geht es ganz gemütlich den Aschergraben entlang:





Der finale DH geht über flotte Wiesentrails nach Geising, wo ich in den Zug steigen will. Der nächste fährt erst in knapp zwei Stunden, so dass ich noch eine Verlängerung dranhänge:





Am anderen Flußufer gibt es einen Trail, den ich schon vom Zug aus gesehen habe. Auch ein Stolln lädt zum Besuche:





Eingedenk Alpenzorros / Stunzis Abenteuer Warwohlnix - 2011 und das dicke Ende will ich gar nicht weit hinein, aber nach 5 Metern ist hört der Stolln auf.

Dann rolle ich noch die Straße bis Geising, wo aber nun endgültig Schluß ist.

*Fazit:*
Derbste Trails , die fetteste Burgruine und ein eisenbahntechnisches Schmankerl auf engstem Raum - das lohnt sich! Allerdings sind das schon heftige Touren in dem Gelände, egal welche Richtung.
Der Stropnik ist schon vorgemerkt und das eine oder andere Tal will auch noch befahren werden. Unbdingt mitnehmen werde ich das nächste mal Kronen für den Zug und ich vergesse auch nicht den Zettel mit den eigens recherchierten Zugabfahrtszeiten!!
_Edit meint: 66 km, 2536 Tiefen- und 1819 Höhenmeter (außer letzte Asphaltetappe und ohne Moldaubahn)_

ride on!

tanztee

Bahnfans only


----------



## darkJST (19. Mai 2015)

Letztens lagerten hier kurz hinter der Grenze Bay/CZ auch ein paar Landser an ner Kurve und ich dachte mir noch was das wohl für Bekloppte wären. Als mir dann allerdings ein M4 Sherman und ein Wehrmachts-LKW auf Tiefladern mitsamt weiteren schwer beladenen Trucks entgegen kamen dachte ich dann doch eher an einen Filmdreh.
Wobei die Tschechen ja durchaus gern in Tarnbekleidung durch die Gegend wandern...

Apropos freundliche Tschechen...ich saß letztens an einer Ausfahrt kurz vor Prag und kochte mir mit nem Campingkocher und ner Mokkakanne Kaffee, kamen zwei Frauen vorbei mit welchen sich schnell ein kleines Gespräch entwickelte mit der anschließenden Frage ob ich denn Kuchen zu meinem Kaffee haben wolle. Schönes Land^^

Deine Federwegsausnutztun ist aber auch gut^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (19. Mai 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Deine Federwegsausnutztun ist aber auch gut^^



... da siehst Du mal, wie geschmeidig ich in den Armen und Beinen federe 

Nee, ist bewußt straff eingestellt, damit es an Stufen nicht so "wegtaucht".

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (19. Mai 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah !
Endlich wieder ein Bericht vom Christoph Klombumbus der Neuzeit !
 I love that  

Mein Gott, da bekommt man wirklich Lust das "Verstaubte" aus dem Keller zu holen !
Herrlichste, zum Amüsieren taugliche Sprüche:



> Ja, so ist das als Üvie-Uhu (über Vierzig - unter Hundert): vor gefühlt Millionen Jahren, quasi kurz nach der Jungsteinzeit, da haben wesentlich jüngere Damen die Form meiner durch Radfahren optisch optimierten Rückenverlängerung anerkennend gewürdigt! Und heute sowas!!



und fotografisches Belegmaterial, wenn auch mitunter ohne Kopf !
Das Kartenschnipsel: Moldaubahn verrät dem dummen -firlie- dann auch ungefähr, wo Du eigentlich gewesen bist - bei all den "böhmischen Dörfern" nicht gerade leicht ...

Toll in jeder Hinsicht, Danke dafür !
Grüße
-firlie-

PS: Respekt vor den "Zahlen" am Schluss !


----------



## CC. (19. Mai 2015)

Ein echter 'tanztee': lang vermisst, freudig erwartet und mit Genuß gelesen. Sehr, sehr fein.
Mehr! Mehr davon!


----------



## tanztee (19. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die "gefällt mirs" und Kommentare!
Da gibts die Riesenburg und fette Forstwegtrails
ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (19. Mai 2015)

Doppeldoppelpostpost ...


----------



## CC. (19. Mai 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> ... da bekommt man wirklich Lust das "Verstaubte" aus dem Keller zu holen !


Halllooooo???


----------



## Falco (20. Mai 2015)

Der Mai ging super los, am 2. war es schon ordentlich warm und trocken. Umso unverständlicher war die fehlende Aktivität im Forum. Scheinbar hat keiner mehr an einen so schönen Start in den Mai geglaubt und sich im Vorfeld schon mit Verpflichtungen verzettelt.

Es stand nur der Robert auf der Liste, die perfekte Gelegenheit für eine weitere Talsperrenrunde, denn auf dieser hatte er sich noch nicht sehen lassen. Natürlich konnten wir es da nicht bei der Standard Variante belassen. Für diesen Anlass wurde alles eingebaut was die Karte an alternativen Routen hergab, quasi fast schon eine Erkundungstour.

9:40 sollte es losgehen. Robert war zwar da, doch los ging es trotzdem nicht. Da ist wohl etwas bei der Bremsenentlüftung schief gegangen, meinte er als der Weg zum Treffpunkt bremsentechnisch sehr unzufrieden stellend war. Das erinnerte mich an den 12. April, da ist Micha nach der Befüllung der Gabeldämpfung ebenfalls ungetestet zur Tour aufgebrochen. Das Resultat war das gleiche, Tour antritt nicht möglich. Der Lösungsvorschlag wurde ebenfalls übernommen: Bastelstunde statt Radtour. Also ging es erstmal wieder zurück, diesmal nicht zu mir, sondern zum Robert für den 2. Entlüftungsversuch.

Tatsächlich war das Problem nach einer Stunde behoben und 90minuten nach Treffzeit waren wir wieder am Anfang um den 2. Versuch zur Tour zu starten.

Als Kompromiss wurde eine Verkürzung der Tour vorgeschlagen. Ohne diesen genau zu spezifizieren hatte ich da schon eine Idee: die erholsamen Teile der Tour kann man weglassen, die ganzen Flachen Abschnitte brauch eh keiner. Also erstmal direkt nach Dölzschen hinauf den ersten neuen Weg probieren: der als harmloser Pfad eingezeichnete Weg ist in der Realität ein mittelsteiler Anstieg mit endlos vielen Stufen. Spätestens nach 2 duzend sollte da jedem so langsam die Luft ausgehen, einfach klasse.





Für Erwärmung war nun gesorgt, der Kontrast dazu bildete die Abfahrt auf dem Steigerweg. Schon nach einem kurzen Radwegabschnitt ging es auf der anderen Talseite wieder hinauf auf dem Windberg. Es gab bereits erste Zweifel über den noch unbekannten Zweck der Routenführung, denn auf der Talseite lag bereits unser Startpunkt.

Den Windberg überwunden wurde es erst wieder mit dem alternativen Weg nach Obernauendorf spannend. Ich kündigte bereits eine Sackgasse an, doch mit bis zu 2 Metern Breite machte der Weg weniger den Anschein sehr bald zu enden. Wir sind so schon ein ganzes Stück hinauf gekommen ehe sich der Weg verschmälerte. Doch das letzte Stück sollte das Beste sein, denn es ging schön steil hinauf.





Wir befürchteten so kurz vor dem Ziel jeden Moment das Ende des Weges zu erreichen. Als uns dann plötzlich unerwartet immer wieder Leute entgegen kamen.  Erst an einem Weidezaun mussten wir absteigen, doch die entgegen kommenden Leuten und die deutliche Spur in der Wiese zeigten uns dass der Weg vermutlich weiter oben seine Fortsetzung haben sollte. Mit dieser Vermutung lagen wir richtig. Es ist uns sogar noch jemand entgegen gekommen, da war fast mehr Betrieb als auf dem Windberg.

Die letzten Meter zum Gipfel hatten es dann noch mal in sich. Aber Robert hat schließlich so einen Hebel am Dämpfer der sich Climb Switch nennt, soll heißen das Fahrrad fährt quasi fast alleine hoch, daher kann das keine große Kunst sein 





Den anschließenden Höhenverlust hätte man zwar besser verarbeiten können, doch ist man schließlich schnell wieder irgendwo anders hochgefahren. Bevor es wieder hinauf ging, folgten wir dem Papierfabrik Trail Flussaufwärts am Hang entlang.





Die kleinen Berge zwischendurch hatten uns dabei nicht vom Vorankommen hindern können.

Gegen Mittag gönnten wir uns unserer erste Essenspause und beobachteten die Gegend. Davon angestachelt nutze Robert die Gelegenheit etwas auf der Treppe zu spielen.





Die Treppe verlief danach allerdings schnurgrade direkt ins Tal, die Quälerei wollte ich mir nicht antun und so sind wir lieber hoch statt runter.

Als wir danach ein weiteres Mal durch das Tal fuhren und vor uns der Gegenüberliegende Hang lag wurde Robert wieder misstrauisch und sein Verdacht verhärtete sich. Es war nun klar dass wir nicht grade auf dem effizientesten Weg durch das Weißeritztal unterwegs waren, doch hatte auch dieser Talseitenwechsel seinen Zweck. Und der bestand nicht in der Zermürbung der Mitfahrer, zumindest nicht Hauptsächlich. Auf dem Anstieg über den Förster Claus Weg hatte ich Schwierigkeiten das eigentliche Ziel der Tour von einer Konditionellen Vernichtung abzugrenzen. Meine Freude über den Kämpfenden Robert hatte meine Absichten noch weiter in Frage gestellt. Alles was ich in dem Moment gesagt hätte wäre wohl gegen mich verwendet wurden und so entschied ich jeden Argumentationsversuch zu vermeiden.

Oben angekommen war es endlich soweit, auf der Abfahrt oberhalb vom Brüderweg bestanden dann keine Zweifel mehr über den wahren Ziel der Tour: knackige Abfahrten





Diesmal ohne sich den Reifen aufzureißen





Bis zum Brüderweg herunter und dort ohne Pause direkt weiter Bergab. Die Flussquerung hat auch an Schwierigkeit zugenommen. Denn liegt da nur noch ein wackeliges Brett zum drüber fahren:





Im Anschluss wechselten wir erneut die Talseite um auf dem Sonnentempel wieder auf die gewohnte Tourhöhe zu kommen. Robert fühlte sich dabei schon wieder an die Tour in der Sächischen Schweiz erinnert, die sich auch wie eine Sterntour rund um Königstein anfühlte. Obwohl unsere Weißeritzrunde eigentlich ganz normal aussah, zumindest wenn man die Höhenlinien und Flüsse ausblendet 

Nach dem erklimmen der Treppe konnten wir wieder aufsitzen um von ganz unten bis zum Sonnentempel hinauf zu fahren. Da machten die Tracking Radler im Hintergrund große Augen als der Robert sich und sein Gefährt den Berg hinauf wuchtete.





Dabei war hier nicht mal der halbe Berg geschafft





Ab dort ging es erst richtig hoch, mit dem Wanderweg rechts unten in der Bildecke hat man eine schöne Referenz um den Spaßfaktor der Auffahrt beurteilen zu können 





Die einfallende Sonne vermittelte uns dabei die zur Erholung nötige Stimmung im idyllischen Wald, begleitet von der pfeifenden Lunge und beginnender Sichtfeldverengung.





Auf den anschließenden Oberleitenweg verzichteten wir, für eine Talsperre sind wir etwas zu spät los, statt dessen ging es auf einer Abkürzung zurück durch den Rabenauer Grund. Um dahin zu gelangen mussten wir weiter hinauf nach Somsdorf und erreichten dabei wieder fast die maximale Höhe des Tages.

Nach ein paar Minuten über Asphalt ging es durch den Lübenauer Grund hinein in den Rabenauer Grund





Natürlich wäre ein Abschluss am Fluss entlang viel zu langweilig. Daher ging es direkt weiter hinauf auf die gegenüberliegende Talseite. Anstelle der Asphaltauffahrt nach Rabenau, fuhren wir durch den Wald. Die überschüssigen Höhenmeter wurden auf der Abfahrt zur Bahnhofstraße verbraten. Doch am Fluss war unerwartet Schluss. Es war deutlich zu sehen dass da unten mal eine Fußgängerbrücke stand. Aber ohne Brücke war das ein unüberwindbares Hindernis, daher ging es den gleichen Weg zurück den Berg hinauf. Und siehe da, das war sogar angekündigt. Wer lesen kann ist hier klar im Vorteil 





Auf Asphaltierten Wegen sind wir am Ende dann doch noch in Rabenau angekommen. Dort sollte uns die letzten Trails des Tages erwarten.

Die erste Spitzkehre auf dem Sagenweg ging nach mehreren Anläufen schon mal ganz gut





Doch die Uphill Kehren sind uns noch ein Level zu hoch. An der Aussicht „Vogelstellige“ machten wir unsere letzte Pause um vor der letzten Abfahrt noch etwas Kraft zu tanken und die Konzentrationsfähigkeit wieder herzustellen.

Dann ging es los, der Anfang war zwar noch recht entspannt





Später jedoch war die Konzentration bitter nötig um auf dem Paul-Laue-Steig die Fassung zu bewahren während man über Steinkanten balancierte





Und auf dem Hauptstück versuchte jeden Fehler zu vermeiden





Ich hab mir den Stress nicht gemacht, lieber zur Kamera gegriffen und erst im Anschluss wieder die gemütlichen Abschnitte mitgenommen.





Robert hingegen hat sich jeden Meter des Trails gegeben, Hauptsache keine Höhenmeter verschwenden.

Heil unten angekommen nutzen wir den Hauptweg um auf der gemütlichen Fahrt neben den beruhigend rauschenden Weißeritz den Adrenalinüberschuss abzubauen.

Man hätte zwar noch etwas anhängen können, aber der Tag war bereits ausreichend gefüllt und so schlossen wir die Tour ab:


----------



## tanztee (21. Mai 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Umso unverständlicher war die fehlende Aktivität im Forum.



An mir lags jedenfalls nicht 



Falco schrieb:


> Später jedoch war die Konzentration bitter nötig um auf dem Paul-Laue-Steig die Fassung zu bewahren während man über Steinkanten balancierte



Schätze, dass mal meine weiter vorne aufgeworfene Frage der Befahrbarkeit damit geklärt ist: mitm Sofa und gepanzert geht es also, aber "unplugged" aufm HT wohl eher nicht (Trial-Fahrer etc. lassen wir mal aussen vor).

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## darkJST (21. Mai 2015)

Falco fährt doch quasi mit nem HT


----------



## Falco (27. Mai 2015)

Nicht jeder hatte am 09.05. Zeit für die Runde in Pod Smrkem, dennoch sollte das Wochende nicht ungenutzt bleiben, was den raschen Anstieg der Teilnehmerzahl erklären sollte. Um das Wochenende trotz Samstag Aussetzer noch ordentlich zu füllen, starteten wir am Sonntag zu einer großen Borsbergrunde inkl. Wilisch.

6 Leute waren am Start als es losging. Da die Startzeit der Planroute nicht gerecht war, kürzten wir den Teil in der Heide auf ein Minimum zusammen. Die ersten Anstiege stellten sich dennoch direkt als Motivationskiller dar anstatt den Ehrgeiz zu wecken. Andererseits war es ebenso klug sich die Kräfte von Anfang an einzuteilen.





Da wir steht‘s auf Wünsche eingehen wurde ich hellhörig als Thomas erwähnte doch gern etwas mehr Praxiserfahrung auf Treppen zu sammeln. Richard war sich unserer Gegenwärtigen Position oberhalb des Mordgrund sehr bewusst und sagte zu Thomas: „Wirst du wohl still sein“ Doch das half nun auch nicht mehr, der Wunsch war bereits gefallen und musste erfüllt werden 





Nicht optimal zum üben, doch es gibt immer ein erstes Mal





Der Weitere Tourverlauf war dann als Kontrast dazu weniger technisch um uns nicht schon auf den ersten Metern zu verschleißen.





Obwohl es fast durchgängig trocken, oder grade deswegen, versäumten wir keine Möglichkeit uns einzusauen





Ohne Experimente fuhren wir die übliche Runde, fast schon ein Klassiker, aber immer wieder schön





Diesmal sogar mit interessierten Zuschauern. Auf die Wartegeste unsererseits wurde anstatt weiter zu laufen das Gegenteil getan: Sie sind aus dem Weg gegangen und haben dann auch noch aufgefordert zu Zeigen wie wir da mit dem Fahrrad runter kommen. Der Aufforderung kamen wir natürlich gern nach.





Ohne weitere Zuschauer folgten wir weiter den Schmalen pfaden im Lichtspiel der Laubwälder.





Später wurde es dann noch mal technisch und so komplettierten wir mit Spitzkehren das Trainingsprofil





Auf die zahlreichen Abfahrten folgten zwangsläufig auch  entsprechend viele Auffahrten. So konnte auch an der Kondition gearbeitet werden. Passagen auf denen es weder hoch noch runter ging waren Typisch für diese Runde eher selten zu finden.





Doch gab es auch Möglichkeiten Aufstiege im Zauber der Natur zu genießen





Das machte den Kopf frei was an der ein oder anderen Stelle auch nötig war.





Mindestens genauso wichtig ist es seine Grenzen zu kennen und auch mal zu passen





Wenn aber ein und dieselbe Schlüsselstelle schon zu oft ausgesetzt wurde, dann ist der Ehrgeiz irgendwann mal stärker, was nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.





Zum Glück ist alles gut ausgegangen, so dass wir Schadensfrei den Anstieg zum Borsberg bezwingen konnten um uns von dort nach einer verdienten Essenspause wieder in die Tiefe zu stürzen.





Selbst die nassen Steine konnten uns nicht davon abhalten





Doch so langsam wurde es zäh und nicht jeder hatte unendlich Zeit am Sonntag. Richard war noch im Schongang unterwegs und verabschiedete sich seinem Knie zuliebe vorzeitig zusammen mit Micha und Franz

Dem Thomas hat die Runde allerdings gepackt, er wollte es nun wissen und wollte sehen wie lang so eine kleine Fahrradtour doch werden kann. Mit dem Ziel möglichst weit zu kommen sind wir dann allerdings nur noch zu zweit gewesen. Zeitlich waren wir auch schon etwas hinten dran was für Knappheit bei den Bildern gesorgt hat.

Erst nachdem wir uns zusätzlich zur Borsbergrunde erfolgreich durch die Pirna Tour vom Johannes gequält hatten, konnten wir an der Wesenitz wieder etwas zweit für Bilder finden.





In Pirna angekommen wurden die letzten Reservelebensmittel vernichtet und weiter große Ziele gesteckt. Leider war der Wilisch Zeitmäßig nicht mehr drin, doch wenigstens der Weg zum Lockwitzgrund sollte noch drin sein.

Selbst zur später Stunde und fast 2000hm in den Beinen wurde keine Uphill Challenge ausgelassen.





Die Abkürzungsvorschläge wurden mit immer noch Protest abgelehnt und trotz der darauf folgenden Auffahrt weitere Abfahrt unter die Räder genommen.





Nach dem Lockwitzgrundtrail sind wir eine weitere Auffahrt hinauf um in den letzten Sonnenstrahlen noch ein paar Spitzkehren mitzunehmen





bevor wie die Tour mit einem Finalem technischen Anstieg am schmalen Pfad am Hang abschlossen.







Das war wie immer eine sehr selektive große Borsbergtour, diesmal leider ohne die Wilischrunde, aber dafür mit der Pirna Runde vom Johannes. Wie von der Tour gewohnt konnte bereits der erste Teil der Runde begeistern, so das auch die die Touraussteiger voll zufrieden nachhause gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (28. Mai 2015)

tanztee, das ist ja ein gar spannender Bericht aus ner schönen Gegend. wusste gar nicht, dass die Bimmelbahn nach Mikulov regelmäßig fährt und vor allem sogar Fahrräder mitnimmt. Das eröffnet ja ganz neue Optionen...

Wir waren am Wochenende ebenfalls im Osterzgebirge. Wollten kurzfristig draußen pennen und peilten die Loučna an, einen meiner Lieblingsberge. Bisschen mehr zu essen eingepackt als sonst, dazu noch ne Penntüte und ne Isomatte und dann ging es am Samstagnachmittag mit dem Zug nach Altenberg hoch. Von da durchs Hochmoor zum Pramenač. Noch einer meiner Lieblingsberge. Und ein hervorragender Platz um beim Blick ins Böhmische etwas Pausenkultur zu pflegen.






Wollgras Ahoj! by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Felsenbezwinger by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Vom Pramenač aus gibt es einige Abfahrten ins Tal. Teils wurden diese offenbar für ein jährlich stattfindendes Enduro-Rennen angelegt. Jedenfalls hatten wir da in der Vergangenheit auch schon Flatterband gesehen. Wir fuhren nur den oberen teil der Abfahrt bis zum Fahrweg zur Mikulaška. Für eine komplette Talfahrt fehlte die Zeit. Es war schon halb sieben und wir wollten möglichst im hellen auf der Loučna ankommen und vorher noch einkehren.





FlowerBoy by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Also machten wir etwas Strecke. Durch Nove Město über die Don-Quijote-Gedächtnis-Traverse zum Vrch Tři Panu. Von da wäre ich gerne nach Norden in den Sumpf der jungen Flöha gefahren, aber ob der Uhrzeit nahmen wir direkten Kurs auf Dlouha Louka. Der Weg rollte und wurde nur durch zwei Wildbegegnungen unterbrochen. Ein kurzes, dumpfes Gallopieren im Wald und wenige Meter vor mir schoss eine Hirschkuh über den weg. Offenbar alleine. Kommt vor. Ein paar Minuten weiter ein Knistern und Rascheln, nur wenige Meter rechts vor mir auf einer Lichtung. Und eh ich's realisiere, stürmt eine komplette Rotte Wildschweine los, inklusive Nachwuchs. Glücklicherweise nicht über den weg, sondern direkt in den Wald hinein. Im Gegensatz zur ersten Wildsichtung rutschte mir hier kurz das Herz ein Stück Richtung Hose. Wir blieben einen Moment still stehen um sicher zu gehen, dass die Luft rein ist. Dann fuhren wir weiter. Die kneipe hatte geöffnet und so konnten wir warm zu Abend speisen, bevor wir etwa eine halbe Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang unseren Gipfel erklommen. Mit dem erhofften Sonnenuntergang wurde es leider nichts, zu viele Wolken versperrten uns die Sicht. Dafür gab es unterhalb des Gipfels andere Schauspiele. Eine kleine Gruppe Wanderer kam durchs Unterholz den Hang hinaufgekrochen und ließ sich in deutlicher Hör- und Sichtweite etwa 200 m von uns entfernt im lichten Wald zum Nachtlager und Feuer nieder. Der Gipfel mit toller Aussicht und schönen Felsen schien sie nicht zu interessieren. Wir schlugen derweil ebenfalls unser Nachtlager auf und zündeten uns ein Feuerchen an. Bis nach Mitternacht saßen wir da. Fotografierten, stierten löcher in die flammen, plauderten, tranken geistige Getränke von schottischen Inseln und schwelgten so vor uns hin.





Glimmer in the Rocks... by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Kurz nachdem wir uns in die Schlafsäcke verkrochen hatten, fing es entgegen der vorhersage tatsächlich zu tröpfeln an. Nur sehr schwach. Ich dachte erst, es wäre zu schwach um dem Schlafsack was anhaben können. Redete mir ein, dass es gleich aufhören würde. Dann wurden die tropfen größer und forderten etwas Improvisation. Ich zog die Baumarkplane unter mir hervor, die ich immer zum Schutz vor Schmutz als Unterlage dabei habe, und deckte uns damit zu. Das tröpfeln hörte bald wieder auf und die Nacht nahm ihren Lauf. Der Morgen grüßte uns leider nicht mit einem Sonnenaufgang, sondern mit dichtem Nebel. Wie angekündigt. Das Feuer war leider restlos erloschen. Keine Glut übrig. Also wurden die morgendlichen Heißgetränke mit dem Spirituskocher bereitet. Klappstullen komplettierten das Frühstück.





Noch einmal umdrehen... by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Bis wir zusammengepackt hatten, war der Nebel verzogen und die Sonne schien. Es war ein entspannter Vormittag. Die Gruppe Wanderer hatte auch heute kein Interesse am Gipfel und zog wieder talwärts davon.





Noch ein kurzes Sonnenbad vorm Aufbruch by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Birkenspanner auf Abwegen im Teplizer Quarzporphyr by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Und so machten wir uns auf den Weg zu Talsperre Flaje, wo wir die Wasservorräte auffüllten, Flora und Fauna bewunderten und die Überreste des ehemaligen Ortes begutachteten, der in den 50er Jahren dem Stausee weichen musste.





Vochel by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Armin ärgerte sich arg darüber, sein Amphibienfahrrad zu Hause vergessen zu haben by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Von der Staumauer aus ging es an der Neugrabenflöße bis zum Grenzübergang bei Holzhau. Der Weg war zwar Flößergraben-typisch weitestgehend eben, kostete aber dank reichlich Wurzeln dennoch ordentlich Körner.





Neugrabenflöße by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

So mussten wir danach zusehen, voranzukommen, wollten wir doch nicht allzu spät wieder im Zug sitzen. Vom Torfhaus nach Moldava erwischten wir durch freie Improvisation mit der Landkarte einen sehr schönen Fahrweg auf tschechischer Seite. Es ging mit herrlicher Aussicht über seichte Hügel mit Feldern, vereinzelt flankiert von einsiedlerisch anmutenden Ruinen vergangener Eigenheime.
Ab Moldava war die Sache geritzt. Vorbei am Totempfahl zur grünen Grenze und von hinten auf den Kahleberg. Da wir noch über eine Stunde Zeit bis zum nächsten Zug hatten, mussten wir uns nicht mit der spaßigen Abfahrt nach Altenberg zufrieden geben, sondern konnten noch etwas mehr potentielle Energie einlösen und bis Geising ausrollen. Die Beine waren schon recht schwer und so ließen wir den Gipfel des Geisingberges links liegen, um auf halber Höhe in die schnelle Abfahrt einzusteigen. Im Café am Bahnhof gab es noch etwas Kuchen zum Abschluss bevor wir zufrieden mit dem Zug zurück nach Dresden rollten.





Willkommen im Messer-Gabel-Kelch-Tasse-Klub by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## firlie (28. Mai 2015)

@ *martn*
Wow - der Gummibärchenvater ehrt uns mit einem Vollbericht!
Minimal gesehen bekommst Du beim tanztee - SVTF - Cheffchen schon für die Klein/Großschreibung den "Wandervogelorden". Bildgestalterisch gibts von meiner Seite edles Matall und Funkelsteinchen. Die Fotos sind irre interessant gemacht, da pulsiert mein Herz gleich doppelt so schnell  !
Gratulation !!!
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## martn (28. Mai 2015)

danke! ich würd das gerne öfters machen, wenn es nich so zeitaufwändig wäre... wollte gestern eigentlich nur ein oder zwei einleitende sätze zu den bildern schreiben aber dann war ich halt einmal dabei... und bei nem richtigen text zum lesen muss natürlich auch großschreibung sein,


----------



## tanztee (28. Mai 2015)

martn schrieb:


> kostete aber dank reichlich Wurzeln dennoch ordentlich Körner



... wem erzählt ihr das





@martn schöner "Gastbeitrag" und vlt. sehen oder lesen wir demnächst was von einer Tour mit speziellem "Bikeshuttle"?! 

Die Moldaubahn stand schon mehrere Male vor dem Aus, also nicht zu lange warten!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## darkJST (29. Mai 2015)

Angesichts genau solcher Wege überlege ich obs statt einem schönen Stahl-HT doch ein Großfußfully werden soll


----------



## Falco (30. Mai 2015)

Zu Himmelfahrt versuchten wir wie jedes Jahr diesem auf unserer Jeschken Tour so nahe wie möglich zu kommen. Doch schon bevor es losging, gab es den der erste Rückschlag, es ging mit dem Auto nach Zittau.
Jung und Dynamisch war einmal, der moderne Biker fährt mit dem KFZ in den Zittau Urlaub. Dafür konnten wir einen Urlaubstag sparen und Donnerstag früh anreisen. Entsprechend zeitig ging es in Dresden los. Bereits kurz nach 7 waren wir auf der Autobahn.

Richards Passat überholte uns auf halber Strecke und war dabei bereits voll fokussiert im Tunnelblick, denn gesehen hat er uns nicht. Wenige Minuten nach Richard trafen wir in der Unterkunft ein, Johannes war auch schon aus dem Süden in Oybin eingetroffen. Nachdem der Kühlschrank gefüllt war, konnten wir unsere Tour starten.

Gleich zu Beginn hatte Johannes ein paar frische Trails in die alte Route gepackt





Roberts Slayer hatte diesmal auch Urlaub und so musste das China Rad herhalten, welches exzellente Downhill Fähigkeiten bot. Was bei 85mm zu erwartet war, bei dem Federwegmonster können Downhill Forks wie RockShox Judy DH einfach nicht mithalten.

Es stellte sich aber heraus das wir die falsche Abfahrt herunter sind, da die Richtung halbwegs passte, sparten wir uns das Wendemanöver und fanden auch so wieder zurück auf die Planroute.

Optimal war das Wetter nicht, wir hatten nur etwa s über 10°C, doch solange man in Bewegung war, ging das auch noch Kurzärmlich.





Der nächste Versuch die Runde zu variieren, trug leider keine Früchte. Runter sind wir trotzdem gekommen. Die ersten kleinen Snacks gönnten wir uns nach dem Asphaltierten Anstieg zur Kalkbergquelle (Vápenný lom) Diesmal ohne strömenden Regen. Da oben stärkten wir uns bevor es dann fröhlich auf und ab über den zermürbenden Roten Wanderweg zum Jeschken ging.

Nach den ersten Abfahrten und Anstiegen brauchten wir eine weitere kleine Rast. Dabei holte uns ein Einzelkämpfer ein und begann mit einem kleinen plausch. „Ihr fahrt doch bestimmt nicht nur zum Jeschken oder? Der ist doch gleich hier vorne“ fragte der Mann der heute noch auf die Schneekoppe wollte 

Das ließen wir einfach mal unkommentiert als er sich wieder auf den Weg zu seinem Ziel machte. Kurz darauf setzten wir unsere doch so winzige 2000hm Jeschken Runde fort und verzichteten darauf die Tourlänge zu verdoppeln.

Das verlorengegangene selbstwertgefühlt konnte weniger später am Jeschken wieder erkämpft werden.





Jeder Meter wollte bezwungen werden auch wenn es noch so viele Pausen brauchte





Auch in diesem Jahr bot die Jeschken Auffahrt noch zahlreiche Abschnitte auf denen eine Menge Persönliches Verbesserungspotential erkannt wurden. Den traditionellen Zielsprint konnte wir uns ebenso nicht entgehen lassen bevor wir einkehrten.

Wie zu erwartet war, waren Bereits alle Tische besetzt und wir stellten uns in die Warteschlange. Da wir gemessen an den Touren der letzten Jahre sehr gut in der Zeit lagen, sollte es kein Problem sein etwas länger zu warten. Von Johannes geplanten Routenänderungen wussten wir in dem Augenblick allerdings noch nichts.

2 Stunden später machten wir uns für den Rückweg fertig. In diesem Moment trafen wir Gesellschaft und glichen unsere Pläne für die Rückfahrt ab. Die 2 Biker waren sehr interessiert und beschlossen uns zu folgen. 15 Meter fuhren wir gemeinsam um den Turm bis sich unsere Wege direkt wieder trennten als wir auf die Felsige Abfahrt einbogen und unseren Spaß hatten.





Der perfekte Trail fürs Carboni, das überdimensionierte Magura Fahrwerk bügelt einfach alles glatt 





Die Wanderer die sich den Weg nicht antun wollten und auf der Straße liefen, schauten sehr interessiert und versuchen zu begreifen was da grade passiert.





Da soll mal einer sagen man kann auf 3m breiten Schotterabfahrten keinen Spaß haben 









Am Fuße des Berges angekommen fanden wir unsere 2 Mitfahrer wieder, welche wegen einer verklemmten Kette mit dem Zerlegen des Antriebes beschäftigt waren.

Mit etwas verbaler Hilfe (wollte sich ja keiner dreckig machen) konnten wir das Problem schnell lösen und gemeinsam der neuen Route folgen. Nach den ganzen Abfahrten wurde Robert so langsam warm mit dem Rad





Auch unsere Begleiter hatten ihren Spaß auf dem Černá hora





Doch die beiden meinten dass danach ein nicht fahrbarer Abschnitt kommt. Dabei war mit 4m Wegbreite sogar genug Platz um rechts zu überholen.





Spätestens als das Carbon Hardtail seinen Weg nach unten fand, blieb den beiden nur noch der Mund offen stehen.





Überraschender Weise war die Abfahrt danach noch nicht zu ende, mit einer Menge Spaß ging weiter auf schmalen Pfaden ins Tal









An der nächsten Kreuzung wirkte Johannes etwas verunsichert. Er hatte einen Rückweg geplant und meinte dass hier ein schmaler Pfad geradeaus gehen sollte.

Matthias wies Johannes daraufhin das es einen auf der Karte gibt, dieser aber sehr von unsere alten Route abweicht. „Das muss er sein“ sagte Johannes und meinte dass wir danach wieder auf unsere Route kommen. Gesagt getan, schön war es auf jeden Fall





Doch an der nächsten Kreuzung war Johannes noch mehr verwirrt als die Möglichkeiten an der Kreuzung so überhaupt nicht mit dem erwarteten Streckenverlauf zusammen passten.

Da wir nicht wussten wo uns Johannes lang führen wollte, half uns auch unser Navi nicht. Daraufhin kramte Johannes sein Handy aus dem Rucksack und stellte fest das er gar nicht hier herunter fahren wollte 

Unsere Mitfahrer wussten wo wir sind und sahen sich nicht in der Lage von dem Standpunkt aus noch am selben Tag bis zurück nach Zittau zu kommen und verabschiedeten sich daher auf den Weg zum nächsten Bahnhof.

Ganz Unrecht hatten die beiden nicht, denn es durchaus ein längere Umweg in Kauf zu nehmen um zurück auf die Route zu kommen. Da konnte man noch so lange auf die Karte starren, es wurde nicht besser. Ich war der Meinung einen Weg gefunden zu haben und fuhr los.

Glücklicherweise verlief die Waldautobahn optimal am Berghang entlang ohne viel auf und ab. So konnten wir schnell viel Strecke machen und waren nur noch wenige 100 Meter von der alten Route entfernt. Es lagen allerdings auf kürzester Distanz 130hm zwischen uns und der Route.

Wir hatten die Wahl, entweder wir fuhren die 130hm?? auf 2-3km Umweg sanft ansteigend oder es ging auf direkten Weg den Berg hinauf. Da Richard noch seine Knieprobleme hatte, käme ihn ein Stück Wandern grade Recht. So ist die Entscheidung gefallen und es ging ohne Umwege hinauf.

Einer jedoch konnte mit dem Begriff „Wandern“ nicht viel anfangen. Und da eine 11-28 Kassette natürlich optimal ist die steilsten Berge hoch zu fahren, sind solche verstörenden Bilder zustande gekommen.





Es ging gefühlt senkrecht den Berg hinauf und Robert fährt da mal eben mit einer 28er Kassette hoch...

Zurück auf der Route konnten wir doch noch auf den kleinen Jeschken fahren und unseren Spaß haben. Wenn man weiß dass man immer noch die halbe Rückfahrt vor sich hat, freut man sich umso mehr





Matthias wollte sich die Berg und Talfahrt auf dem Rückweg nicht mehr geben und verabschiedete sich dort um auf den Weg nach Oybin Höhenmeter abzukürzen.

Nur noch zu viert machten wir auf dem Kalkberg (Velky Vápenný) unsere letzte Essenspause, verschnauften etwas und genossen den Anblick der Natur während uns die Sonne wärmte. Irgendwann schob sich allerdings eine Wolke vor die Sonne und ließ einem direkt wieder die 10°C spüren. Das war der Aufbruch Befehl, voll Konzentriert ging es die Illegal von Motocrossern genutzte Abfahrt vom Velký Vápenný herunter.





Die Motocross Bergwertung auf der Wiese ließen wir aus und wählten stattdessen die breite Fahrspur vom Forst. Unten in Jítrava angekommen plagte den Robert ein schleichender Luftverlust aus dem Hinterrad. Einmal aufpumpen sollte ihm genügen, da er keine Lust auf einen Schlauchwechsel hatte.

Mit Prall gefülltem Antriebsrad ging es am Elefantenstein entsprechend gut bergauf





Und damit nicht genug, da der Fels mit seinen Stufen grade zu danach schrie bestiegen zu werden, pausierten und posierten wir auch dort.









Kein Berg sollte dabei unerklommen bleiben





Die Sonnen näherte sicher allerdings unaufhaltsam dem Horizont, so ging es zurück aus dem Abenteuerspielplatz darum die letzten Trails zu meistern. Anfangs noch recht gemütlich





Später wieder etwas technisch





Und mit tiefstehender Sonne über die Wurzelteppiche poltern





Nur das Luftproblem war beim Robert noch nicht gelöst, nur mit nachpumpen wäre er da nicht froh geworden und so musste doch ein neuer Schlauch hinein.





Das kostete uns die letzten Minuten im Sonnenlicht. Also beschlossen wir über die Forstwege abzukürzen.





Zurück in Deutschland in Reichweite des Deutschen Mobilfunknetzes konnten wir uns endlich bei der 2. Ferienwohnung für ankündigen, da das zum Tourstart noch nicht möglich war. So wirklich einfach war das nicht. Trotz vieler Mobiltelefone. Entweder war der Akku runter oder die SIM vom falschen Provider für den Empfang vom Deutschen Netz. Ehe wir anfingen noch mehr Zeit durch Simkartentausch totzuschlagen, fuhren wir einfach weiter in der Hoffnung das die Vermieter der Ferienwohnung auch abends noch da sind.

Doch die Scharfenstein Abfahrt hatten wir uns trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen, die musste noch sein. In den letzten Sonnenstrahlen ging es im Steinfeld rasant hinab nach Oybin









Auch das mit der Ferienwohnung hat trotz später Ankunft super geklappt. So ging der erste Tag mit unangekündigten 2200hm zu ende.





Und jeder freute sich schon auf den nächsten Tag um vom ausgeruhten Conrad auf einer Spezialtour rund um Oybin endgültig zerstört zu werden


----------



## darkJST (30. Mai 2015)

Schön geschrieben, aber die Abfahrt ohne Pfaffenstein war absicht


----------



## Th. (1. Juni 2015)

*Biken in der Sächsischen Schweiz*

..."da darf man ja gar nicht fahren" höre ich immer wieder. 
Und immer wieder zieht es mich dorthin - und nicht nur linkselbisch - nein auch die Nationalparkseite hat durchaus was zu bieten. Und selbstverständlich legal.
Sicher, fette S3+ Trails durch felszerklüftete Schluchten sind tabu - danach steht mir allerdings auch gar nicht der Sinn. (Da wäre ich ohnehin als Wandersmann besser bedient.)
Eine Variation meiner Lieblingsrunde konnte ich am Sonntag genießen - nein, das war kein Trailfeuerwerk a'la Falco&Co oder auch an tanztees Sandsteinmäuerchen-Erkundungstrails kommt diese nicht ran...aber sonst?
Ich würde die Runde morgen genau so wieder fahren!

Start war am Bahnhof Goßdorf-Kohlmühle, irgendwie ein witziger Ort um eine Industrieruine mitten im Felsenland.
Zum Aufwärmen kurbelten wir (denis66 leistete mir wiedermal Gesellschaft - er trägt auch zur Bebilderung dieses Berichts bei) die sacksteile Straße nach Goßdorf hoch.



Man hätte sicher auch durch das Schwarzbachtal Lohsdorf erreichen können, ich wollte aber gern am Fuße des Gickelsberg vorbei - der Aussicht wegen...






Voraus der Unger war unser Ziel, welches ab Lohsdorf via Schwarzbachtal und ab Krumhermsdorf auf markiertem Radweg - wenn auch stetig bergauf - recht geruhsam erreicht wurde.
Auf dem Gipfel ein recht trister Anblick - der Turm ist wegen Baufälligkeit schon lange geschlossen, mittlerweile ist auch die Gaststätte zu.



Gleich stichelte das schwarze Teufelchen auf der linken Schulter: "Siehst'e, du bist dort nie eingekehrt...!" - Ja, stimmt.
"Du kannst doch aber nicht alle Kneipen der Welt retten." kam das Gegenargument von der rechten Schulter. - Auch wieder wahr.
Wie auch immer - sofern es da weitergeht, verspreche ich, da auch mal ein Bier oder so zu konsumieren...

Für Denis und mich gings rüber zum Gerstenberg und den hübschen Trail runter nach Sebnitz.










Nächstes Ziel war der Tanzplan. Der direkte Weg via Forellenschenke nach oben ist mir aber schon immer ein Graus gewesen - 'ne Umgehung musste ran. Viel einfacher als gedacht erreichten wir letztendlich über die Alte Nixdorfer Straße - klar, Nixdorf - heute Mikulášovice.



Im dortigen "Hotel Ron" wurden wir trefflich bewirtet, so dass wir mit gefüllten Mägen doch etwas schwerfällig den Tanzplangipfel erreichten. Die nachfolgende Abfahrt war wie immer Spitze



(Nein - einsauen wollte mich da gar nicht!)








Die "Hohe Straße" führte uns als kilometerlange Panoramaaussicht bis Lichtenhain







Die unvermeidlichen zwei Straßenkilometer bis Mittelndorf waren schnell weggerollt,um festzustellen, dass in Mittelndorf am Abzweig Trägnerweg das Schild mit dem Warnhinweis zur Unpassierbarkeit des Sebnitztals fehlte....?
Sollte das etwa wieder gehen?
Das probieren wir mal! Und siehe da, eine nagelneue Brücke am Bahnhof Mittelndorf!




So lohnte sich zum Ersten die Abfahrt via Trägnerweg, zum Zweiten die Erkenntniss, dass der Wanderweg wiederhergestellt wurde und für uns gab es zum Dritten noch einen schönen Trailabschluss zur Kohlmühle.

Perfekt.
(ca.47km, 1100hm)


----------



## mathijsen (2. Juni 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Start war am Bahnhof Goßdorf-Kohlmühle, irgendwie ein witziger Ort um eine Industrieruine mitten im Felsenland.


Ich dachte, die Linoleumfabrik Kohlmühle sei noch in Betrieb. Aber Google sagt was anderes. Seit wann ist sie denn aufgelöst? So um 2008 herum war sie es noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (2. Juni 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Linoleumfabrik Kohlmühle sei noch in Betrieb. Aber Google sagt was anderes. Seit wann ist sie denn aufgelöst? So um 2008 herum war sie es noch nicht.


 
Stimmt - ist noch gar nicht so lang her. Vor zwei-drei Jahren stand mal was von Insolvenz und/oder Versteigerung im Hohnsteiner Amtsblatt.


----------



## firlie (2. Juni 2015)

*@ Th.*

Feine "Alte Herren Tour" und ja, da kenn ich fast alles, da machts Spaß, dass Du einen dahin entführst und man alles Revue passieren lassen kann !
Der "Adamsberg" bei Altendorf wäre auch noch was gewesen. Aber das muss ich Dir als Auskenner ja nicht sagen. Liegt außerdem auf der anderen Seite und das wäre noch ein "sacksteiler" Berg mehr gewesen )) !
War im letzten Jahr mit dem "Alten Sachsen" da, der war auch ganz angetan. Da gibts dann ne schönen, wenn auch etwas breiteren Trail zurück zur Kohlmühle ....

Grüße und Danke fürs "Entführen"
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (2. Juni 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> Der "Adamsberg" bei Altendorf ... Da gibts dann ne schönen, wenn auch etwas breiteren Trail zurück zur Kohlmühle ....


 
Du meinst sicher den hier:



(4 weitere Bilder ff. im entsprechenden Album)

Der Weg ist auch ganz schick - war eigentlich auch der Plan (wusste ja nicht, dass das Tal wieder geht). So testeten wir die Variante eben mal spontan.
Der Trägnerweg ist im Vergleich zur Adamsberg-Abfahrt (gefühlt) länger, ausgewaschener, "verwahrloster". Es lagen auch ein, zwei Bäume quer.


----------



## tanztee (2. Juni 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> nein, das war kein Trailfeuerwerk a'la Falco&Co oder auch an tanztees Sandsteinmäuerchen-Erkundungstrails kommt diese nicht ran...aber sonst?


Hey @Th. , nu stell Dein Licht mal nicht untern Scheffel 
Du bist hier der anerkannte Experte für volkstümliche Genußtouren 
Ich mach doch nur gefährlich aussehende Fotos, fahren tu ich ganz harmlos 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## denis66 (2. Juni 2015)

Dem ist wirklich nichts hinzuzufügen !!!

Denis


----------



## Falco (4. Juni 2015)

Conrad betonte gleich zum Start dass es schwer sei neue, für uns unbekannte, Variationen zu finden. Dabei war das gar nicht nötig, besonders Robert war zum Thema Zittauer Gebirge noch ein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Und Richard war auch nicht immer mit dabei.

Schon auf den ersten Metern zeigte Conrad was Vortriebstechnisch so geht auf den Trails. Von wegen 2015 erst 400km gefahren, wahrscheinlich die letzten 2 Wochen Intervall auf der Rolle! Zumindest ich hatte große Mühe im Renntempo dran zu bleiben.

Der Rest der Truppe hatte darauf schon gar keine Lust mehr und kam gemütlich nach.





Die Stelle sollte auch schon bekannt sein, macht natürlich nur mit ernsthafter XC Ausrüstung Spaß, mit zu viel Federweg oder zu wenig Sattelstütze spürt man den Trail zu wenig 





Der buckelige Schuss herunter vom Johannisstein hat unseren Hardtail Fahrern förmlich die Kontaktlinsen rausgeschüttelt. Nicht weniger holprig führte uns Conrad über das Wurzelmassaker am Waldrand nach Jonsdorf. Scheinbar ist er erst zufrieden wenn die Reifen nur etwa die Hälfte der Zeit den Waldboden berührt oder das Fahrwerk nicht einen Moment still steht.





Auf dem Weg zum Orgelsteig machten wir einen Abstecher zum Bruch am Weißen Felsen um etwas zur Regionalen Geschichte zu erfahren. Unsere Steinbruch Rundgang setzten wir mit der Durchfahrt des Schwarzen Loches fort. Dabei nutzte er jede Gelegenheit um uns weiter durchzuschütteln





An der Großen und Kleinen Orgel angekommen gab es eine kurze Pause an der üblichen Aussicht um sich neu zu sortieren oder den Steuersatz wieder fest zu ziehen. Übermäßig lang war die Pause natürlich nicht, denn Conrad hatte noch viel mit uns vor. Da gab es kein Erbarmen bei der Wahl des Buchberganstieges. Conrad meinte dass dieser mittlerweile viel zu weich gespült wurde und nun die Herausforderung fehlt. Um die Aussage mal in Relation zu setzen:





Der Richard läuft da nicht grundlos neben dem Rad. Wobei man fairer weise erwähnen sollte dass er wegen seinem Knie noch im Schongang unterwegs war.

Bei der darauf folgenden Buchbergabfahrt bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher ob wir die schon kannten, es waren auf jeden Fall wieder die Zittau typischen Bilderbuch Singletrails zwischen den wie angelegt wachsenden Sträuchern.

Weiß jemand wie diese dichten 30cm-50cm flachen Sträucher heißen die man auf 2 von 3 Bildern aus dem Zittauer Gebirge sieht?

Lange waren wir nicht im Tal, es ging gleich wieder hinauf zum Weißen Stein. Auf der kurzen Abfahrt zum Aussichtspunkt kannte Conrad wieder keine Grenzen und fuhr auf Teufel komm raus wieder mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit durch die Felsengassen.

Johannes sein Hinterreifen fand das nicht so Prickelnd und verweigerte seinen Dienst. Das gab uns am Weißen Stein Zeit gemütlich etwas zu essen während Johannes einen neuen Schlauch einzog.

Erst 17km hatten wir geschafft, durch das ganze geprügel über die Wurzeltrails und die heftigen Auffahrten fühlte sich das schon an wie 40km, dabei hatten wir grade mal 1/3 hinter uns und es war bereits kurz nach Mittag.

Eine halbe Stunde später sind wir weiter, herunter vom Weißen Stein.





Und gleich wieder hinauf am Pferdeberg vorbei zur Katzenkerbe





Bis hoch zu den Oybintalwächtern





Die darauf folgende Abfahrt sind wir auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren













Am Ende war diese zwar weniger technisch, trotzdem hatten wir dort ordentlich spaß









Auf halber Höhe kamen wir am Einsielderstein an





„Kannst noch einen Schritt zurück Johannes“





Wir hatten grade mal 20,5km geschafft und fragten uns so langsam wie das mit der Tour weitergehen sollte. Conrad meinte das bald auch ein längeres Stück flache auffahrt kommen würde und da etwas Sstrecke gemacht wird. Soweit waren wir allerdings noch nicht. Also ging es weiter herunter über Treppen





und Wurzeltrails





bis die Abfahrt unten an der Teufelsmühle endete





Von dort aus fuhren wir auf den Flügelweg um den schnellen Liebigweg herunter bis zu dem langen graden Schuss ins Tal zu fahren. Unten erwartete uns ein wegen Forstarbeiten abgesperrter Waldweg, welcher uns zwang einen Teil des Liebigweges wieder hinauf zu fahren.

Conrad führte uns von dort aus auf den ewig langen Mittelweg, welcher am Einsiedlerstein zum Strecke machen angekündigt wurde. Wir folgten diesem bis direkt zurück zum Flügelweg, nur ein paar 100m von der Abfahrt entfernt. Das war Motivationstechnisch nach dem Anstieg ein Schlag ins Gesicht. So das Johannes erstmal auf die dort stehende Bank gefallen ist. Während der spontan eigeschobenen Snackpause war das China Carbonrad, welches Robert von mir bekam, Gesprächsthema. Keiner wollte so recht glauben was für ein Unterschied es macht ein normales Alu oder Stahl-Hardtail mit Flex zu haben oder einen absolut komfortlosen Rahmen ohne Flex. Besonderes Highlight war die Massagefunktion. Die Bremsvibrationen wurden nicht wie üblich vom Rahmen geschluckt oder abgeschwächt, sondern 1 zu 1 an den Fahrer weitergegeben 

Grade mal auf km 26 wollten wir die Pause nicht zu weit ausdehnen. Nach 20 Minuten waren wir schon wieder auf dem Weg hinauf zum Mühlsteinberg. Bevor wir zusammen ein kurzes Stück die Kurvige Landstraße hinauf fuhren, gab es erneut etwas Heimatkunde von Conrad. Nebenbei rasten Motoradfahrer lautstark die Landstraße hinauf und am Ende der Unterhaltung schon wieder herunter.

Ohne überfahren zu werden schafften wir es über die Landstraße zu unserer Einfahrt. Im Hintergrund hörten wir ein vertrautes Motorengeräusch. Auf der folgenden Auffahrt hörten wir dieses noch 3-4 mal. Die an der Landstraße lebenden Anwohner waren bestimmt überaus erfreut das da ein paar Motoradfahrer den ganzen Tag Zeitfahren Spielen. Unser Gesprächsthema verlagerte sich deshalb von Heimatkunde Richtung Verkehrsrecht. Bald war aber Schluss mit reden, denn wir waren auf der hässlichsten Auffahrt des Tages. Die Bezeichnung „Neuer Heidebergweg“ ist blanker Hohn, denn wir fanden uns auf einer weichen Wiesenauffahrt mit Traktorfahrspur wieder, die kräftezehrender kaum hätte sein können.

Endlich auf dem Heideberg angekommen mussten wir entsprechend eine weitere Pause einlegen. Diese zog sich allerdings etwas hin. Als wir langsam wieder aufbrechen wollten, bestand die Gefahr dass sich Johannes noch etwas zu essen aus dem Rucksack schnappt. Um das abzukürzen brachte Robert den Rucksack vom Johannes zu uns an die Kreuzung.





An der Lichtung mit Hochwaldblick Südöstlich von Lückendorf bestand nun die Möglichkeit zu einer Pfaffenstein (popova skala) Schleife. Da keiner den Berg kannte und es wohl viel schlimmer nicht werden konnte, willigten wir ein. Die ersten Trails auf der Anfahrt zum Berg waren schon mal vielversprechend





Doch die technische auffahrt stand uns noch bevor. Angestachelt von den Vorausfahrern konnte Matthias der blanke Anblick des in den Himmel Ragenden Wurzelteppiches nichts anhaben. Hoch Motiviert startet auch er den Kampf.





Johannes hingegen sah das ganze weniger optimistisch und versuchte es gar nicht erst.

Robert hat es natürlich auf die Spitze getrieben und jeden Meter bergauf zu fahren. Auf dem popova skala angekommen, gab es die letzte Essenspause. Eine halbe Stunde später brachen wir nach grade mal 35km kurz vor 16Uhr wieder auf.

Die Abfahrt verlangte direkt wieder nach einem Höchstmaß an Konzentration





Welche sich auch in den Gesichtern zeigte





Zwischen den Felsen konnte man sich wieder super austoben





Und an seine Grenzen gehen





Wo sonst hat man solch schöne Pfade gespickt von verschiedensten Hindernissen





Die sowohl anspruchsvoll, Aktion reich





als auch schön anzusehen sind





Doch auch dieser Trailspaß war irgendwann vorbei





So schlossen wir auf Forstwegen unsere Schleife und waren wieder am Sommerberg. Da war dann nach 38km endgültig Schluss für Johannes. Nach kurzer Verschnaufpause ist er nur noch den Trail nach Lückendorf gefahren bevor es auf den Rückweg ging. Matthias schloss sich ihm an, so dass wir nur noch zu viert waren. Es ging die Brandhöhe hinauf und wieder herunter bis zur Oskarhöhe





Im Anschluss fuhren wir wieder hinauf zum Scharfenstein, diesmal aber nicht die übliche Abfahrt, sondern vorbei an der Mönchswand um den Mönschsfelsen





Um von dort den ganzen Weg hinauf bis zum Töpfer zu fahren. Auf der Aussicht hab ich mit leerem Magen ein von Richards letzten 4 Schnitten bekommen.

Da stellte Robert zwecks Sattelhöhe die Frage ob es jetzt Runter geht. Darauf antwortete Conrad: „Ja ab hier geht es nur noch Runter“

Runter ist da scheinbar Definitionssache:






Denn wir sind noch ein halbes duzend mal Bergauf gefahren. Robert fühlte sich dadurch an mich erinnert und meinte das Conrad einen schlechten Einfluss auf mich gehabt hat 

Das ständige auf und ab zermürbte einen auf den 1,5km noch mal richtig bevor es wirklich runter ging





Dann endlich hatten wir es überstanden, die 50km mit Conrad im Zittauer Gebirge





Während wir am Abend unsere Gästekarten ausfüllten, stellten wir fest dass es sogar einen Gutschein für die Tour gab, den wir leider zu spät gefunden haben. Damit hätte es 50% Rabatt auf eine Fahrt mit dem Oybiner Gebirgsexpress gegeben.

Unser Oybiner Gebirgsexpress hatte sich aber leider schon verabschiedet um weiter seinen Studiumspflichten nachzugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (5. Juni 2015)

Einfach nur herrlich geschrieben Falco 

Ich wurde ja letztes Jahr schon wegen meiner freizügigen Interpretation des Wortes "wellig" von euch gerügt, von @firlie und vom @AlterSachse als "Schleifer" bezeichnet und nun das. Jetzt traut sich keiner mehr eine Tour mit mir zu fahren. Aber wenn ich schon aus der Versenkung wieder auftauche, dann wenigstens richtig  
Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch genug Körner für die darauffolgenden Tage.

An den Namen "Oybiner Gebirgsexpress" könnte ich mich übrigens gewöhnen


----------



## las_bushus (8. Juni 2015)

Toll geschrieben Falco und trotz der Länge hast du die Treppenauffahrt nicht erwähnt. :-(

Dann versuch ich das mal kurz:
Wir folgen dem Oybiner Gebirgsexpress (@Rockhopser ) wie die Enten durch den Johnsdorfer Kurpark. Unser führer fährt ungebremst auf eine Treppe zu und jeder wartet darauf dass er kurz vor der Brücke abbremst und entweder die Richtung wechselt oder absteigt.




(man sieht die Treppe recht dunkel hinten am Ende des Weges)
Aber nein er hält weiter fleißig drauf zu und auf einmal fährt er die Treppe Stufe für Stufe hinauf, leicht verblüfft und angestachelt machen wir es im alle nach und poltern Stufe für Stufe hinauf.
Oben angekommen fragt jemand (wer weiß ich leider nichtmehr) ob unser lieber Guide da öfter hochfährt und er meint: "Nein, das wollte ich einfach mal probieren" worauf hin alle ziemlich verblüfft dreinblicken...

Fazit: Den Oybiner Gebirgsexpress halten auch Treppen nicht auf. :-D


----------



## firlie (18. Juni 2015)

*Kulturrunde nach Deutsch Gabel (Jablonné v Podještědí) und zum Castle Lemberk*

*Teil 1 *

Fassungsloses Erschrecken Anfang Juni vor dem Kalender – wir haben gleich Jahresmitte !
Bis dato noch keine nennenswerten Ausflüge mit dem Bike  !
Also muss etwas geschehen, aber alleine ...hier in firliecounty ? ... Neee, das will ich nicht !!!
Mein erster Gedanke: Lebt eigentlich der „Alte Sachse“ noch ?

Ja, er lebt noch ! und macht sich nach vorsichtiger Anfrage meinerseits sogleich an die Arbeit, wälzt Atlanten, lässt die Festplatten rasseln und plant wegen unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen mehrfach um. Heraus kommt eine Strecke die ihres Gleichen sucht !





Kilometer, Höhenmeter und Trails halten sich die Waage mit Historischem und Kulturellem ! Auf Letzteres hatte ich bestanden oder vielmehr den Wunsch geäußert. Nur so dahinballern, das wollte ich nicht, es sollte schon ne Menge fürs Auge dabei sein.
-------------------------
Der 14te Junitag, ein Sonntag, verspricht wettermäßig recht nett zu werden. Die Regenwolken vom Vortag und der Nacht sind abgezogen, das "Zittauer" liegt leicht verhangen vor uns.





Es geht Richtung "Böhmisches Tor" und wir fliegen nur so dahin. Auch legt der "Sachse" ein mörderisches Tempo vor und faselt etwas von:
_"...dem Schleifer von Oybin Konkurrenz machen"_
Na Prima !!!  also wird heute nicht nur das Wetter heiter  !





Aber mein, den Tag anhaltendes Stöhnen wird mir nicht weiterhelfen, der "Sachse" hat Beistand und Bestrahlung von ganz Oben, er hat heute den "Heiligenschein"






So sind wir schnell oben auf dem Kamm. An einem kleinen Born,wenig unterhalb vom „Sokol“ füllen wir Flaschen und Bäuche mit klarem Nass.





Steil, steinig, ausgewaschen gehts weiter.





Im Vorfeld wurde ich über geplante „Wegefindungen“ informiert oder treffender gesagt:
_„ ... mal gucken ob da was ist...es könnte eventuell ...“_
Na gut, der -firlie- will kein Spielverderber sein und so lass ich mich auf ein wenig Abenteuer ein
... welches nach wenigen Metern im grünen Nichts endet.





Also dann doch lieber Straße und auch wenn das dem "Sachsen" rein gar nicht gefallen will, so gibt’s hier den ersten Augenaufreiser.
Ein Pano wies der -firlie- liebt - der „Jeschken“ liegt zum „Erfahren“ nahe


----------



## firlie (18. Juni 2015)

*Kulturrunde nach Deutsch Gabel (Jablonné v Podještědí) und zum Castle Lemberk*

*Teil 2*

... ruckzuck sind wir in Jablonné v Podještědí - Deutsch Gabel





Hier, wo sich der "Sachse" die Sonne so schön auf den Schädel scheinen lässt, der –firlie- „nach Hause telefoniert“
wo sich kulturelles, historisches Deutschgut an jeder Ecke zeigt, wird am Wochenende das  *" Malevil "*starten.





Neben vielen „Dunkelhäutigen“, die hier ihre Minilädchen betreiben –jedenfalls erfahre ich das im Vorfeld und werde mit dieser Tatsache bei der Einfahrt ins Städtchen auch sofort konfrontiert- gibts da noch einen echten Hingucker, die *Klosterkirche St. Laurentius*. Bedauerlicherweise, zu mindestens für mich, haben sich die Gläubigen gerade zum Gebet versammelt, eine Besichtigung ist also nicht gerade angebracht.





Mit einem grandiosen Blick auf *Jablonné v Podještědí  *ziehen wir weiter ....






... und gelangen an einen Ort, den der „Alte Sachse“  _...unbedingt mal besuchen wollte_.
Wie schon auf vergangenen Touren, gibts es ausgehöhlte und in letzten Jahrhunderten zu Einsiedlerhausungen bzw. Glaubensorten umfunktionierte Sandsteine zu bewundern. Für mich immer wieder faszinierend und interessant – was sich hier wohl alles abgespielt haben mag  ?????





"Schloß Lemberk“ bildet am heutigen Tag das Sahnehäubchen unserer Tour.





Mehrfach von mir auf Bildern bewundert ... jetzt stehe ich mundoffenstehend davor. Das Schloß selber, ein Prachtstück und gut in Schuss gehalten. Die Außenanlage leider weniger. Wir werfen einen Blick in den liebevoll restaurierten Innenhof, machen erst mal Pause.





Für den „Sachsen“ gibts ein gar „zarthübsches junges Ding“ zu bewundern, "hochsommermäßig bekleidet" und er kann einfach nicht seinen Blick von „IHR“ wenden. Sie sitzt im Innenhof und würdigt uns keines Blickes. Anstandshalber schieße ich kein Foto - falls Anfragen von Euch kommen sollten  !
Über einen hübsche Trail gehts zurück ins Tal. Sonntagsausflügler allerorten und es ist einfach wunderschön hier.
Nach dem Erlebnis mit dem "jungen Ding" hat der "Alte Sachse" natürlich ne ausgedörrte Kehle bekommen und so kommt die Quelle unterhalb vom Schloss gerade recht !









Die kulturellen Highlights sind jetzt abgegrast, es geht zurücke.
Neben immer wieder neuen Erkundungsritten bezüglich neuer Wegelchen (und sind sie auch noch so klein  !!!), die ich gezwungenermaßen mitfahren muss, gibt es herrliche Trails, die wissentlich eingebaut wurden um den Gast bei Laune zu halten.
Im Nachhinein erinnere ich mich an einen Weg _" ... der hier irgendwo rein gehen muss "_ . Ich sehe natürlich nichts außer das schon bekannte Grün. Wir landen schließlich auf einem (auf OSM ausgewiesenen) Weg, der sich als nasses, schmieriges Bachbett entpuppt !

Es ist nun schon weit nach Mittag. Der Plan ist, in unserer "Knobiekneipe" einzukehren, dort zünftig zu speisen und über den Kamm zurück zum Ausgangsort zu gelangen. Bis zur Kneipe kommen wir wohl, doch zu spät und das wäre unser Essen gewesen:





Hier sitzen jede Menge wanderlustiger Rentner/innen, die zwar schon gegessen haben, aber über einen Stunde auf die Rechnung warten. Die kleine, flinke Kellnerin ist total überfordert und ich will hier mal ne Lanze für diesen Berufsstand brechen.
*Leute !!!*
... wenn Euch Ähnliches passiert, habt Geduld, habt Nachsicht und rastet nicht gleich aus. Es ist ein harter Job und an einem Tag kommen 2 Gäste, an nem anderen kommen 20. Das kann vorher keiner wissen und schnell abrufbare "Pauschalkräfte" ... das war ganz, ganz früher mal !!!!
Na jedenfalls trinken wir ein erfrischendes Radler und geben wieder Kette.
Unterwegs zum Kamm überholen uns 2 junge "Malevilrecken", die für das kommende Wochenende trainieren. Ich versuche dranzubleiben und schaffe auch ein paar Meter, für die 65 oder 100 Kilometer Strecke tut das aber keineswegs reichen. Nein, das ist definitiv nichts für uns "Alte Herren" !!!
Dass wir uns dennoch quälen können, soll dieses vorletzte Bild beweisen.






------------------
So, dieser kleiner Bericht nach meiner laaaangen Abstinenz hier im Fred soll das *tanztee *-Cheffchen versöhnlich stimmen  !
*Jörg !*
Es war wieder ne absloute - Oberhammer - Tour. Danke dafür und bis demnächst.
Vielleicht kannst Du bezüglich des Trail-Anteils und der ganzen Tourdaten noch was zum Besten geben.






Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## sbradl (18. Juni 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> Unterwegs zum Kamm überholen uns 2 junge "Malevilrecken", die für das kommende Wochenende trainieren. Ich versuche dranzubleiben und schaffe auch ein paar Meter, für die 65 oder 100 Kilometer Strecke tut das aber keineswegs reichen. Nein, das ist definitiv nichts für uns "Alte Herren" !!!



Macht euch mal nicht schlechter/älter als ihr seid. Die 65km Strecke ist für euch doch locker machbar. (Psssst: die hat nämlich in echt nur 1600hm statt der auf der Webseite angegebenen 2040 ) Ich bin die Strecke vor 2 Wochen zum Testen gefahren.


----------



## CC. (18. Juni 2015)

Firlie fährt mal wieder Rad! Und in der einsetzenden Altermilde findet jetzt auch nebenbei die Kultur Platz.
Schöner Bericht, nettes Ründerl!

Grüße, 
CC.

so alt und schwach sehen die zwei gar nicht aus


----------



## AlterSachse (18. Juni 2015)

@firlie krasser Bericht und es war wirklich eine tolle Tour
@sbradl jo jo die Distanz wäre schon machbar aber was soll diese Hetzerei im "Alter", für gewöhnlich fahre ich die Strecke am FR ab aber da morgen Regen angesagt ist  spare ich mir den Urlaubstag.

So nun noch was zur Tour "Kulturrunde" auf Malevil Pfaden.
Da Firlie was mit Kultur vorschwebte fiel mir Schloss Lemberk ein und da sich das gut mit Wegen des Malevil Rennens kombiniert werden konnte hab ich da ne kleine Planung zusammengestellt. 
Die Tour nutzte also Malevil Wege im Orginal oder in Gegenrichtung dazu kam noch ein wenig Wegsuche weil hinter der E13 am Valcha Bach einige Wege (gelber Wanderweg) abhanden gekommen sind und auch die Brücke über den Bach nicht mehr da sein soll. Also falls mal jemand dorthin kommt dann Bitte aufzeichnen und bei OSM ergänzen.

Da es in der Nacht von SA/SO noch mal kräftig regnete sah es am Morgen dann so aus.




Aber es dauerte nicht lang und die Sonne kam heraus.




Nach einigen Trails und diversen welligen Gelände und der nicht vorhandenen Wege gab es dann in Deutsch Gabel die Pestsäule zu bewundern.




Nach einigen Wiesentrails dann am Schloss angekommen.




und dann über den schmalen Stufen Trail hinunter zur Quelle.




Zum Ende dann noch den Pfaffenstein Trail, diesmal richtig rum, und dann noch der Abstecher ans Kristina Moor.








Obwohl nicht immer Zustimmung zur Wege-Wahl herrschte hat sich Firlie tapfer geschlagen, ja gut manche Stücken waren nicht ganz so prickelnd aber irgendwie haben wir es immer geschafft.

Trailanteil sag ich mal 20% Straße oder Befestigt 15% der Rest waren Wald und Wiesenwege in breiterer Ausführung.
Die Tourdaten auf meiner Seite und auf GPSsies.
Der Track ist bereinigt also die ganze Wegsuche ist raus geschnitten, kann also so nach gefahren werden. Nur nicht gerade diesen Samstag denn da sind schon genug andere (Malevil) unterwegs.
So nun allen ein schönes WE


----------



## tanztee (19. Juni 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> So, dieser kleiner Bericht nach meiner laaaangen Abstinenz hier im Fred soll das *tanztee *-Cheffchen versöhnlich stimmen  !



*Ganz großes Kino!!*
Und schön wieder von Euch zu hören 
Ihr habt sozusagen den *Kulturtrail™* erfunden 
Euer Filmtitel wäre dann "Dreck, Steine, Wurzeln, Kirchen, Kneipen" 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (19. Juni 2015)

Schöner Bericht von euch! AlterSachse und firlie...Lemberk habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch angesehen - ich fand den Turmaufstieg witzig.

@firlie , da schau an - neues Foto-Equipment...?


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo an die Vogtlandauskenner,

habt Ihr Tourentipps für in/um/bei Schöneck? Gps-Daten?  Unterkünfte? Genaueres  bitte gerne  per  "Unterhaltung" - Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husaberg_pue (30. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Ist von euch schon jemand den Vogtland-Panoramaweg gefahren? und wenn ja, lohnt er sich mit dem MTB?

MfG PÜ


----------



## gtbulls (30. Juni 2015)

Beide obige Fragen wären wohl im FRider Westsachsen - Fred besser aufgehoben. Zum VPW:

Komplett abgefahren bin ich ihn noch nicht.
Göltzschtalbrücke-Greiz-Plauen ist vom Feinsten, bis Greiz auf dem Köhlersteig je nach skills Tragepassagen. Ab Plauen schlängelt er sich z.T. um den Elsterradweg, dieser wird aktuell ausgebaut. MTB-technisch sind diese Abschnitte bis Bad Elster eher wenig anspruchsvoll.
Im Süden ab Landwüst würde ich persönlich improvisieren und ab Landwüst über Wernitzgrün/Vysoky Kamen(HoherStein) an der Grenze  bis zum Aschberg fahren. Von dort kann man via Schneckenstein/Hammerbrücke/Rissfälle Richtung Göltzsch abkürzen. Für den Göltzschtalradweg gilt das gleiche wie beim Elstertalradweg - keine Trails, aber nett zu fahren.
Der originale Verlauf des VPW um Markneukirchen/Erlbach/Zwota bietet schöne Ausblicke, ich würde nur unbedingt einen Abstecher zum Hohen Stein empfehlen. Wenn man den Trailanteil erhöhen will, sollte man den Schlenker des VPW Richtung Schönheide über den Kuhberg nutzen und dann zusätzlich den Steinberg nördlich von Wernesgrün einbinden.

Insgesamt landschaftlich sehr schöner, abwechslungsreicher und top markierter Wanderweg, der seinem Namen alle Ehre macht. Lohnt auch im Original mit MTB, wenn der biker etwas Forstautobahn nicht negativ empfindet. Besser nicht an Feiertagen (Ostern/Pfingsten/Himmelfahrt).
Falls das Ziel in der Erhöhung des Trailanteils besteht, besser noch mal im anderen Fred nachfragen.

Viel Spaß im Vogtland @gtbulls


----------



## husaberg_pue (30. Juni 2015)

Super. vielen Dank...


----------



## titzy (30. Juni 2015)

Das Statment von @gtbulls kann ich so unterschreiben. VPN ist ein recht toller Weg, auch wenn ich primär nur die Ecke um Greiz / Köhlersteig kenne, macht der Lust auf mehr. Leider kam ich bisher noch nicht dazu den mal komplett abzufahren. Also "so störend" empfand ich die Forstwege auch nicht. Im Triebtal soll es ja auch noch einige alternative Trailwege parallel zum Elsterradweeg geben.


----------



## husaberg_pue (30. Juni 2015)

hi @titzy 
danke für deine Antwort...habe einen neuen Fred erstellt, vll kannst mir ja dabei helfen


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juni 2015)

@gtbulls 

Danke, dann werde ich das mal tun


----------



## Th. (16. Juli 2015)

Trommelwirbel für @Falco  - Zieleinlauf bei dei den 1000 tschechisch-slowakischen Meilen!
Hut ab! Gratulation...
Auf den Bericht freue ich mich...


----------



## leler (16. Juli 2015)

Dem
Trommelwirbel für 

@Falco 
kann ich mich nur anschliessen!
*Respekt & Gratulation zur super Zeit!*
(und gut, dass die Nabe weitgehend bis zum Ende gehalten hat...)

Bin dieses Jahr bei 500 ausgestiegen. Die z.T. 44°C am Anfang hatten einfach zu viel Kraft & Zeit gekostet. Bin eben eher ein Bergmensch, also auf Temperaturen zwischen 15-20 optimiert .-)


----------



## titzy (16. Juli 2015)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche @Falco.
Auf den epischen Bilderbericht bin ich auch gespannt!

Danke auch dafür, das du @cubation etwas gezähmt hast, damit er sich nicht ganz abschießt!
Und das du ihn auch mal um 3:30 Uhr schon raus gescheucht hast auf der letzten Etappe, wenn er dieses Jahr schon nicht zur SKGT so früh aufstehen musste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (17. Juli 2015)

Waaaaat? Warum wissen offenbar alle, dass Falco die 1000miles gefahren ist, nur ich nicht?


----------



## flashblack (17. Juli 2015)

ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum es im cielab und hier so ruhig geworden ist^^


----------



## Rockhopser (17. Juli 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Waaaaat? Warum wissen offenbar alle, dass Falco die 1000miles gefahren ist, nur ich nicht?



Du bist nicht allaaaein. 

Starkes Stück, ich dachte er krebst wieder irgendwo in den Alpen rum oder so... Von mir auch ein "Helm ab"!


----------



## Th. (3. August 2015)

Wie schon die Jahre zuvor, verweilte ich für einige Sommertage in Waldershof-Rodenzenreuth.
Waldershof...?...werden jetzt einige fragen – wo ist das überhaupt und was ist da so besonders?
Nun, ist ganz einfach: A72, Anschluss A93 bis „Rawetz“ (Marktredwitz) und kurz rechts weg. Grenze Oberfranken/Oberpfalz und schlussendlich die Heimat von cube-bikes.

In erster Linie war ist es Familienurlaub – die Lieben wollten bespaßt werden, Freibad, Bauernhof, Reiten (für die Kidies) und Wanderungen (eher für den Papa) und Biergärten (Mama und Papa) – ein wenig Zeit blieb aber auch für Papa und sein Rad. Kam in den letzten Jahren eher nicht ortstypisch ein Centurion Trekkingcrosser zum Einsatz, brachte ich dieses Mal ein Cube MTB „nach Hause“.
Allerdings (wie jedes Jahr) mussten die Radpläne den familiären Prioritäten hintenanstehen, sodass nur ab und an frühmorgens oder am Abend mal 'ne Runde ab Quartier möglich waren.
Im Gegensatz zu @firlie kann ich mich im Urlaub allerdings nicht vor Sonnenaufgang aufraffen – aber so gegen sieben - acht habe ich es schon geschafft...
So ging es hochmotiviert am zweiten Urlaubstag kurz vor acht über Forstraßen hoch auf die Kösseine und über die Warmduscher-Abfahrt zurück nach Schurbach, weiter via Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad nach Rodenzenreuth. (09.00Uhr – rechtzeitig, dass ich den Damen noch das Frühstück richten konnte)



sorry für das schlechte Bild – hatte aber nur das Wischphone mit. Dem war es im Wald deutlich zu dunkel...

Die nächsten Tage waren eher durch familiären Müßiggang geprägt – am Sonntag musste ich morgens allerdings wieder los. Ich umging so ziemlich alles was mit Anstieg zu tun hat, aber immerhin, ich war mal wieder 'n Stück unterwegs. So gibt es zumindest das obligatorische Cube-Bild:



rechts die alte Cube-Halle (nutzt mittlerweile eine andere Firma), links die neue Halle von 2014 – wird schon wieder erweitert. Das Geschäft scheint zu brummen.

Am Abend schlich ich mich nochmal davon. Die Abende zuvor hatte ich meinen Gastgeber bissel in puncto Trails ausgehorcht und der verwies mich auf die Gegenseite der Kösseine, bzw auf den Wanderweg am Püttnerfels vorbei nach Kleinwendern. Da letzterer mehr oder weniger in Steinwurfweite war, wollte ich den mal antesten...
Bis zum Püttnerfels ging es recht easy – die bekannten Forstwegzubringer bergauf und ein sanfter Waldwiesentrail mit einer kurzen holprigen Auffahrt zum besagten Fels.




Während ich dort meiner alten Leidenschaft (der Kletterei) folgend, die verschiedenen Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten studierte, schepperte ein Trupp Mountainbiker vorbei. Ich musste einsehen, dass ich denen nicht folgen konnte – der Trail hatte sich schlagartig gewandelt – verwurzelt, verblockt, steiler werdend. Vor der Schlüsselstelle stieg ich ab...sowas gibt es in der Dresdner Heide nicht, das war jetzt doch irgendwie zu überraschend. Beim Runtertragen über diese rund 50m lange Passage überholte mich ein weitere Biker – ohne Helm und in irrer Geschwindigkeit...da kommen Fragen auf...



(Blick rückwärts nach oben)

Zwei Tage später stand ich morgens wieder auf der Kösseine – irgendwas muss doch gehen! Und siehe da, „die Gegenseite“, der „H-Weg“ - nicht direkt flowig, aber sanftes Gefälle ordentlich verblockt. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Sicher habe ich an ein, zwei Stellen mal den Fuß runtergenommen da mir die Linie nicht gleich schlüssig war (hätte am liebsten gleich noch mal hochgetragen, war nur bissel im Zeitdruck – musste ja noch Frühstück für die Damen herrichten...)







Am ersten Abzweig schwenkte ich wieder nach rechts zum Püttner – jetzt wusste ich ja worum es ging...
Die erste Trailpassage war jetzt gar nicht mehr so spektakulär, in der Schlüsselstelle musste ich dann doch in der Hälfte die Notausfahrt nehmen – die Erkenntnis, dass momentan keiner weiß wo man ist und das alte Knochen wie meine nicht mehr so gut zusammenwachsen, ließen die Vernunft siegen.








Der Weiterweg war dann wieder ganz hübsch - ein schneller Waldweg, fels- und wurzeldurchsetzt.




Zum Abschluss noch ein Blick auf die Platte im Steinwald - geht da vielleicht noch 'ne Runde?


----------



## CC. (4. August 2015)

CC. gefällt das. Sehr!
Viel Spaß auf den Fichtel-Trails mit dem neuen Rad! Steinwald ist toll, auch zum Trailfahren 
Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Th. (4. August 2015)

Der Urlaub war schneller vorbei als gedacht. Eigentlich hatte ich die Runde auf die Platte schon abgeschrieben, als mich am Morgen des letzten Urlaubstages die Sonne aufweckte. Obwohl es schon recht spät war, schlummerten die Mädels noch friedlich. Am Vorabend hatte es doch länger am Feuer gedauert und das Zoigl lastete noch etwas schwer auf meinen Schläfen – aber, jetzt oder nie, letzte Chance auf die Platte.
So schlich ich mich davon, wissend, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig zum Frühstück wieder da bin – könnte Ärger geben.
Diesmal nutzte ich aus Zeitgründen den Steinwaldradweg und anschließend die Straße hinauf nach Hohenhard, immer mal mit einem Blick nach hinten ins Fichtelgebirge.




Weiter zur Burgruine Weißenstein…




…kurz mal etwas holprig dann die Platte hinauf…




…um gegen zehn bei bestem Panorama auf dem Oberpfalzturm zu frühstücken.









Die anschließende Abfahrt nach Harlachberg kannte ich ja schon mit dem Crosser – macht mit dem MTB natürlich viel mehr Spaß.












Ob das allerdings wie hier mit S2 bewertet werden muss, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Der Rest ist schnell erzählt, Steinwaldradweg zurück...




...Sachen zusammengepackt, Familie eingeladen, Abreise.

--Urlaub Ende--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (5. August 2015)

*♛ Zwei feine, ehrliche und schön bebilderte Berichte gibts hier zu lesen ! ♛*
@ *Th.*
Du machst immer mal so nen kleineren "einige Sommertage" Urlaub und nimmst nichts am Stück - oder wie verstehe ich das ?
Na gut, familiär ists bei mir auch nur ne Woche und die steht noch an - ätsch !!!!
Grüße an Deine Frauen, die dir immer bisschen Zeit fürs Radeln einräumen, aber Du richtest ja das Frühstücksbuffet her, da sollte das schon drin sein ;-) !



> die Erkenntnis, dass momentan keiner weiß wo man ist und das alte Knochen wie meine nicht mehr so gut zusammenwachsen, ließen die Vernunft siegen.



Das unterschreib ich !!!!
PS: Der -firlie- war auch schon auf großer Tour, natürlich mit dem Schmalreifrigen.
Nen Bericht verlinke ich dann, wenns soweit ist ....
Grüße und schönes Arbeiten  !
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (5. August 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> Du machst immer mal so nen kleineren "einige Sommertage" Urlaub und nimmst nichts am Stück - oder wie verstehe ich das ?


 
Je nachdem wie man "einige Sommertage" definiert - in dem Fall waren es schon 2 Wochen am Stück. Primär Familienurlaub.
Dann jeweils Frühjahrs- und Herbstferien, bissel um den Jahreswechsel...das wars dann auch schon für den popeligen Arbeitnehmer.
(Für Alleintouren bleibt da nicht viel bis gar nichts  )


----------



## denis66 (14. August 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> (Für Alleintouren bleibt da nicht viel bis gar nichts  )



na komm, ein paar Feierabendrunden waren doch dieses Jahr schon drin...

Schöner Bericht aus dem Frankenland !

Denis


----------



## AlterSachse (5. September 2015)

Da schlechtes Wetter gemeldet ist hab ich mal auf die schnelle mein Urlaubsbericht fertig gestellt.
Da hat der eine oder andere was zu lesen.
Während andere bei extremen Temperaturen geschwitzt haben hatte ich zur selben Zeit nur einige Kilometer weiter westlich das beste Bikewetter.
Alles nachzulesen hier:
Oberwiesenthal 2015

Wie schon so oft gesagt ich bin zu faul alles zwei mal zu schreiben.
Ansonsten allen ein schönes Bike WE, Gruß


----------



## tanztee (6. September 2015)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Während andere bei extremen Temperaturen geschwitzt haben hatte ich zur selben Zeit nur einige Kilometer weiter westlich das beste Bikewetter.



Die Gegend wird ja bald dein zweites Bikerevier! Schöne Berichte auf deiner echten handgemachten "Homepage" ohne Webzweinullgedöns  
Da wird mir als 26" Fahrer und Smartphoneverweigerer ja richtig warm ums Herz 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (7. September 2015)

Servus Jörg !
Auf Deiner Page ist zu lesen:


> Aus verschiedenen privaten Gründen bin ich irgendwie doch wieder in Oberwiesenthal gelandet


und dann sind immer wieder Restaurantempfehlungen eingestreut, das gibt mir einerseits zu denken, auf der anderen Seite hast Du ja fleißig "gekurbelt"! Also gut, das relativiert sich dann schon irgendwie  !
Schön, dass Du dir immer die Mühe machst mit Deiner Seite. Die "Micha Tour" scheint auch nicht schlecht gewesen zu sein, aber da gabs lecker Fisch *und da haben wirs schon wieder *-grins- !
Melde mich umgehend !
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (12. September 2015)

Da war es plötzlich wieder – das familienfreie Zeitfenster für eine Radausfahrt, zwar nur halbtags, aber immerhin.
@denis66 war dabei und für ihn habe ich noch jede Menge Neuland im Rad-Tourenpool. Sicherlich keine Trailorgien, dafür viel Gegend inside...

Und so entluden wir am späteren Vormittag bei Linz nahe der sächsisch-brandenburgischen Grenze die Räder aus dem KFZ – ok,ok, das geht durchaus auch mit dem Rad direkt von Dresden, aber in der Summe sind das dann immer über 100km – nene, erstens sollte es wie immer gemütlich werden und eben nur halbtags...

Gegen einen recht frischen Westwind rollten wir nach Schönborn,



um mal kurz die dortige alte Windmühle zu besichtigen. Das WWW schweigt sich über diese aus – hoffte ich so über eine evtl. Infotafel vor Ort irgendwas zu erfahren – nichts.




Naja, weiter am Ortsrand entlang mit Blick voraus zum Geldgeber der Gemeinde – Kronospan Lampertswalde.




Wir bogen rechts ab in den Raschützwald, keine Ahnung ob es dort trailtechnisch was gibt (ich denke eher nicht) – deshalb etwas Heimatkunde: Namensgebend war ein Dorf vor rund 700 Jahren in der Nähe des heutigen Funkmastes, welches in Resten noch vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg zu finden war. In der ersten Maiwoche 1945 fand lt. offizieller Geschichtschreibung hier die letzte Offensive der Deutschen Wehrwacht mit immerhin 15km Verschiebung der HKL und hunderten Toten auf beiden Seiten statt...
Ganz nebenbei brannte der halbe Raschützwald durch die Kriegshandlungen ab. Die Aufforstungsmaßnahmen später beseitigten dann das erwähnte frühmittelalterliche Dorf vollkommen.
Zu DDR Zeiten bezog die NVA eine Raketenstellung im Forst. Die Reste davon sind einfach und wahrscheinlich noch lange zu finden.

Wir drehten nach dem Raschütz nördlich ab und steuerten der Landesgrenze auf dem Endmoränenrücken zwischen Frauenhain und Ponickau zu. Dort warf ich @denis66 immer mal ein paar Äste in den Weg – jammerte er doch, dass er sein kleines Kettenblatt umsonst mitführte...




Ein Blick nach Norden zeigte imposant alte und neue Energiegewinnung...




auch die Reste der Schafbergschanze wurden nochmal beäugt – bald wird das Fragment wohl in sich zusammenfallen. Fast bissel schade für Sachsens nördlichste Schanze (soweit ich weiß).




Vom Südfuß des Kutschenbergs, welcher bekanntermaßen das Dach Brandenburgs darstellt, gab es nochmal einen Blick in die Westlausitz (mit richtigen Bergen).



Wir erreichten alsbald den Gipfel (200,6m über NN)



In den Gipfeldownhill schickte ich Denis vorsorglich mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze...




...macht sich auf dem doch recht steilen Skihang besser.
Die „Skihütte“ war wie bei jedem meiner Besuche recht verwaist – vielleicht sollte ich mal bei Schnee dorthin fahren.



Vorbei am Autocrossareal, welches seit den 1980er Jahren besteht und Denis völlig unbekannt war (ich meine das zumindest so ab und an im DDR-Fernsehen oder später gesehen zu haben) ging's nach Ortrand.
Ortrand gehört formal zu Brandenburg, laut diversen Karten gibt es aber auch Ortsteile, welche sächsisch sind (guckst du OSM oder auch Papier Sachsenkartographie). Ich finde immer wieder witzig das Ortseingangschild vor dem Fabriktor der „Ortrander Guss um Guss“



(aus meinem Fotorätselalbum rausgefischt - das orig. Bild ist irgendwo auf einem Festplattenbackup, keine Lust zu suchen. Sieht heute immer noch so aus wie 2007)
Nunja, immerhin ein Traditionsunternehmen aus der Gründerzeit. Amüsant das erste Gußerzeugnis nach Eröffnung 1887 – ein Reiterbildnis von Kaiser Wilhelm I.
Durch Kraußnitz führte uns der Weg wieder zurück nach Sachsen, und wir bogen auf den Graf-zu-Münster-Steig ab. Benannt nach den Herren des Linzer Schlosses, in welchem der letzte sächsische König Friedrich August III. auf dem Weg zu seiner Abdankung am 13.11.1918 in Guteborn, wo er angeblich den viel zitierten Satz: „_Nu da machd doch eiern Drägg alleene.“_ sagte, nächtigte.



Wir drehten noch eine kleine Schleife über den Galgenberg, wo Denis dann doch ganz froh über sein kleines Kettenblatt war, um rechtzeitig wieder am Auto zu sein und blitzschnell via A13 wieder zurück in DD im Kreise der Familien das Restwochenende zu verbringen.


----------



## tanztee (14. September 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von einer Sonntagnachmittagrunde auf den

*Borsberg
*
Angeregt durch diese Tour von @Falco habe ich mir eine etwas entschärfte Version zusammengeklickt und mich vom gelben Shuttle bis zur Mordgrundbrücke bringen lassen.
So ging es erstmal durch die Heide hinauf und dann über Nebenstraßen nach Rochwitz, wo ein bekannter Steig anvisiert wurde:





Nachdem ich die erste Serpentine gemeistert hatte , war dann die Ruhe dahin und diverse Wanderer kreuzten meinen Weg. Diese waren an sich super nett und hatten auch Verständnis für mein Tun, aber irgendwie war ich dann mental neben der Spur und die beiden unteren Serpentinen wollten einfach nicht gelingen 

Weiter gings gleich zu einem anderen Trail, welcher in OSM mit S3 aufgerufen wird. Gleich vorweg: das ist nicht nur ein Privatweg, sondern auch so ein Null-Toleranz-Dingens.
No way:





Das mag jetzt harmlos aussehen, aber rechts gehts einfach nur runter und das Geländer ist ganz toll in Lenkerhöhe Da werde ich dann in OSM direkt mal Privatweg taggen 

Über Pappritz ging es dann einen netten Trail Richtung Helfenberg-Trail. Da hatte ich ja Erinnerungen an meine erste Befahrung und eine mega fiese Wurzel ...

Aber es lief ganz gut, ich dachte immer: "Wo kommt denn die fiese Monsterwurzel?", einmal huppelte es ein wenig, und dann war der Trail auch schon zu Ende. Da scheinen meine Skills doch etwas besser geworden sein, im Vergleich zu meinen Anfangszeiten 

Dafür ging es dann ordentlich steil nach Rockau hoch, so dass ich zu einer gesunden Stärkung nicht nein sagte:





Via Keppmühle strebte ich nach Malschendorf, um mich dort schön verschwitzt zwischen frisch geduschte und aus dem klimatisierten Auto entstiegene Ausflügler zu mischen 
Die Kuchenkalorien verdunsteten förmlich im Magen, und dann ging es zu einem mir unbekannten Trail Richtung "Am Pillnitzberg".
Zunächst rollte ich jedoch den "Hausberg-Trail" herunter, dann hieß es wieder hoch, da waren die Kuchenkalorien alle und ich habe geschoben ... 

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, wie die Weintrauben in die exklusive Geschenkverpackung kommen:





Noch einige Meter, dann dann ging es derbe steil hinunter mit fiesen Spitzkehren. Theoretisch sind die alle fahrbar, praktisch musste ich "tripoden", also den Fuß raus nehmen  aber dennoch ein steiles schönes Stück Trail da 

Sieht auf dem Foto wieder harmlos und niedlich aus:





Dann hieß es wieder hoch kurbeln, bis die Schenkel platzen. Unvermittelt ging es gemäß "Original Falco Tour™" einen schmalen Pfad hinein und durch ein gar stilles malerisches Tälchen gen Meixmühle und dann den Wanderweg zum Borsberg.

Jetzt war es schon etwas spät geworden, die Cam verschwand im Rucksack und ich ging den finalen DH an, diesmal auf dem Wanderweg in den Tiefen Grund hinein.
Da wurden die Oberschenkel wieder richtig dick und die Bremsen liefen heiß ... so muß das sein 

Über Birkwitz-Pratschwitz gings dann zu S-Bahn, wo ich kaum ins Mehrzweckabteil reinpasste, vor lauter anderen Fahrrädern. Könn' die Faulis nich fahrn, oder was?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (15. September 2015)

@ *Th.*
Hier haste aber in den alten Büchern gekramt, bei so viel Infos im Text  !
Nicht schlecht, mal die/den letzten "Gipfel" vor dem flachen Land zu befahren, doch es gibt auch neckische Sachen noch ganz weiter oben im Norden, an der See, das vermutet man nicht, ich habs aber in diesem Jahr erneut spüren müssen - aber klar, im Rahmen einer "Halbtagstour" selbst bei Anreise mit dem PKW, nicht machbar ....

@ *tanztee*
Die Borsbergrunde vom Falco also. Abgewandelt, versteht sich!  Glaube, es gibt da tausende verschiedene Ründelchen. Der *Rockhopser *hat mich da mal langgeführt und ich hatte Probleme mit dem Nachkommen, aber nur runterzu, fachmännisch wohl auch DOWNHILL genannt. Egal, bei den Serpentinen musste ich auch passen, aber es kann halt nicht jeder um die Ecken fahren ...
Wie man sehen kann, bist Du wieder in der richtigen Jahreszeit unterwegs, Äppel und Trauben für den Großstädter ! 
Hast Du keinen "Flotten Otto" gekriegt bei dem vielen gesunden und grünen Zeugs ;-) !

Grüße vom firlie


----------



## tanztee (15. September 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> und Trauben


Neee, die sind unerreichbar hinter hohen Mauern und Stacheldraht ... sind bestimmt übelst sauer 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (15. September 2015)

Wir haben letztes Wochenende etwas den Schneeberg erkundet. Da abends noch eine Geburtstagsfeier auf dem Plan stand und Tilo Frühs seine Verwandtschaft zum Flughafen gebracht hat, war das Zeitfenster für unsere Runde eng abgesteckt.

Von 10:30 bis 17 Uhr musste alles geschafft sein. Erst hat sich garkeiner zur Tour gemeldet, doch dann einen Tag vor Start war Malte mit an Board.

Zusammen ging es kurz nach halb am Bahnhof Königstein los. Da die Zeit knapp war, sind wir sehr zügig das Bielatal hinauf. Etwas zu zügig, Tilo kratzte schon am Maximalpuls als wir die Deutsch Tschechische Grenze erreichten. Ab dort ging es dann in den Wald hinein. Der Weg war zwar kein geschützter Nationalpark, zum Biken allerdings trotzdem nicht geeignet. In der Hoffnung auf Besserung ging es im Schritttempo am Rand der Felskannte entlang. Glaubten wir zumindest, denn Gesehen hat man davon nicht viel. Kaum schneller als ein Wanderer hatten wir dort schon jede Menge Zeit vernichtet. Den Abschnitt konnten wir schon mal als Doof deklarieren. Umso besser wurde es Bergab Richtung Ostrov. Zwischen den Felsen ging es schnell hinab zur Ortschaft und von da einen vielversprechenden Trail in der falschen Richtung hinauf.

Und tatsächlich, der Weg von Ostrov nach Tisa war ein echter Leckerbissen. Nur sollte man diesen von Tisa nach Ostrov fahren, das artet sonst immer in solcher Quälerei aus.





Wir hofften dass der Weg an der Felskante von Tisa nach Sneznik besser wird als vom Steinbornweg nach Ostrov. Anfangs war er das auch





Besonders verblüffend hat uns die Anwesenheit von einem duzend Ziegen, die sieht man bei uns nicht so häufig frei herumlaufen. Das war aber schon alles positive an dem Pfad, denn recht schnell verlief dieser auf 50cm schmale Gassen durchs Gestrüpp. Irgendwo im Unterholz hat sich Malte dann noch seinen Schaltzug abgerissen, langsamer sind wir dadurch nicht geworden, denn auch wir mussten Tragen und erreichten irgendwann eine Kletterwand.





Wir nutzen die Gesellschaft um etwas am Rad zu basteln. Leider fehlten dem Schaltzug fast 5cm, da dieser an einer sehr unglücklichen Stelle abgerissen ist. Wenigstens konnten wir mit der Anschlagschraube von dem 10. Auf den 8. Gang kommen bevor wir uns wieder auf den Weg machten. An fahren war leider nicht zu denken, es ging weiter mit Tragen bis wir auf der Hauptstraße nach Sneznik heraus kamen.

Malte ließ sich trotz aller versuche nicht von der Abfahrt nach Decin überzeugen und verließ uns dort. Nur noch zu zweit ging es weiter im Plan, zumindest was davon noch übrig war, denn blieben uns nur noch 2,5 Stunden. Das reichte bei weitem nicht, selbst die Auffahrt zum Gipfel mussten wir kürzen. Wenigstens konnten wir die geplante Abfahrt erforschen.









Mit den ganzen Sprüngen konnten wir zwar nichts anfangen, doch gab es auch normale Abschnitte





Nach 30 Minuten sind wir schließlich in Decin angekommen. Ab da war noch 35km Radweg vor uns. Wir lagen glücklicherweise gut in der Zeit und konnten diese gemütlich angehen und den Tag so mit Blick ins Elbsandsteingebirge abklingen lassen.

Schade eigentlich das wir nichts neues finden konnten, doch nun wissen wir wie sich die Abfahrt aus dem Video im Schritttempo anfühlt.


----------



## Rockhopser (15. September 2015)

@tanztee:
Hey da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst, war am Sonntag auch auf der Runde unterwegs 
Äpfel, Wurzeln, feierwütige Menschen in Malschendorf - kenn ich alles irgendwoher. Einen kleinen Unterschied gabs aber zu deiner Tour: *Spitzkehrenbezwinger 
Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass die für dich ein Problem sind? Du hast mir doch damals am Elbhang bei Usti gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt...
Wendepunkt war bei mir dann am Doberberg, der noch in Ruhe zu genießen ist - die Straße frisst sich aber immer weiter voran 
Danach ging es entspannt zurück durch "firlie-Country" (Schönfelder Hochland) zurück nach DD...


----------



## tanztee (16. September 2015)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass die für dich ein Problem sind? Du hast mir doch damals am Elbhang bei Usti gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt...



Jaaa, da hatte ich ja auch die Jugend im Nacken und wollte nicht schwächeln 
... hängt immer alles ein bisschen von der mentalen Tagesform ab 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (17. September 2015)

Vergangenes Wochenende war es wieder soweit, es wurde ein weiterer Versuch die Müglitztalrunde zu bewältigen angekündigt:

„Das besondere an der Müglitztalrunde ist die Tatsache dass wir diese in der Gruppe noch nie Vollständig und ohne Abkürzungen geschafft haben.

Ich glaube das mittlerweile jeder seine Höchstform erreicht hat und da die Tage schon wieder kürzer werden möchte ich die Tour bereits diese Woche erneut mit euch versuchen. Denn das Ziel wird mit den kürzer werdenden Tagen jede Woche schwieriger zu erreichen.

Vom Tourcharakter ist es anfangs etwas öde doch je weiter man sich dem Scheitelpunkt der Runde nähert, desto interessanter werden die Trails. In Glasshütte sind dann ein paar der spannendsten oder schönsten Abfahrten dabei. Doch wird die Tour ab da auch immer härter. Der Rückweg ist auf wenig befahrenen Wegen sehr mühsam und gefolgt von steilen Anstiegen wird einem alles abverlangt. Doch erst wenn auch im letzten Drittel nichts ausgelassen wird, gilt die Tour als gefahren.

Wer von euch möchte mich auf diese Prüfung begleiten?“



Diese Ankündigung hat beim Jungen Volk schnell Aufmerksamkeit gefunden und es folgten direkt die ersten Anmeldungen und ausreden 

Leider ist der Richard wenige Tage vor Start ausgefallen. Micha hatte dazu die richtige Begründung gefunden: „Die überzüchteten Hochleistungssportler sind einfach nicht Robust genug“ 

Der zeitige Tourstart hat auch beim Robert für Unbehagen gesorgt, so hat er sich allzu leicht zu einer Rennrad Regenaerationstour mit Richard hinreißen lassen.

So blieben nur noch Conrad, Micha und Ich auf der Liste. Doch wurde auch daraus nichts. Conrad hat verschlafen und damit die Chance verpasst die Müglitztaltour als erster zu Finishen.

Daher machten wir uns bei schönstem Wetter nur zu zweit auf dem Weg.

Auch wenn der Wilisch nicht im Müglitztal liegt, war das unser erstes großes Ziel. Da es zwischen Heidenau und Schlottwitz etwas dünn ist mit schönen Wegen, findet man einen Teil der Wilischrunde in der Müglitztaltour wieder, was diese nicht unbedingt einfacher macht. Soweit waren wir aber noch nicht, es ging zunächst durch die zahlreichen Gründe bis Lungwitz





Und erst danach den Wilisch hinauf. Oben angekommen sparten wir uns die Bergwertung zur Spitze, es fehlte an Motivation, zu zweit vermissten wir einfach die Gruppendynamic im Wettstreit um die beste Leistung.  Umso schneller waren wir auf der Abfahrt ins Tal





Von da aus ging es auf direktem Weg nach Niederschlottwitz, natürlich mit maximaler Asphaltvermeidungstaktik. Auf verlassenen Wegen grasten wir die bisher noch unberührten Brennnessel ab und Rissen uns die Arme an den Dornen auf. Spätestens jetzt wäre jeder Langschläfer hellwach gewesen. Mit angeregter Durchblutung ging es weiter Richtung Oberschlottwitz, wo wir dann hinauf zur Kalkhöhe abbogen. Normalweise geht es dann über den Freistehenden Fels die Naturtreppe herunter, da dem Micha dieser Weg bereits bekannt war und er von dem Pilztrail noch nie gehört hatte, musste diese Wissenslücke natürlich schnellstmöglich gefüllt werden, auch wenn wir dadurch 400m Asphalt in Kauf nehmen mussten.













In Glashütte ging es dann weiter mit Spitzkehrenspaß. Oder Spitzkehrenhass, wenn man Michas Sicht betrachtet. Es war langsam Zeit für die Verkündung des Tourfortschrittes. Die Kilometerangabe von nur 40km führte augenblicklich zum entsetzen, denn die Beine meinten was anderes und die Uhr hat trug noch dazu bei und verriet unseren Schnitt von etwa 9km/h.

Perfekte Motivation um den Steilsten Berg der Tour zu nehmen. Danach konnte man uns auf dem Eselsweg schon deutlich die Müdigkeit ablesen





An der Sternwarte vorbei war die nächste Pause zur Halbzeit nicht mehr Weit, was noch ein wenig Motivierte, aber nicht grade zu Freudensprüngen führte





Micha wollte den Kilometerstand schon gar nicht mehr hören, viel zu sehr deprimierte dieser nur noch.

Und nach 45km zur Halbzeitpause war dann Schluss. Es fehlten eindeutig die Mitfahrer, denn es reichte einfach nicht unser leider auf nur 2 Leute aufzuteilen. Wir entschlossen uns also die ersten Abkürzungen einzubauen und sind über Asphalt bis nach Schlottwitz um dort noch ein paar Abfahrten mitzunehmen.

Die eine oder andere Schlüsselstelle kam dann doch etwas überraschend.





Aber nichts was man nicht schaffen konnte





Wir sind allerdings nicht wie geplant bis ins Tal, sondern blieben auf der Höhe um von dort direkt weiter nach Burkhardswalde zu fahren. Da gab es dann wieder reichlich Spitzkehren zum austoben









Die Teufelsnase und den Trail bei Maxen hatten wir ebenfalls ausgelassen und sind auf direktem Wege Richtung Wesenstein um dort nach dem Anstrengenden Anstieg bergab den Brückenweg mitzunehmen.









Der eigentlich harmlose Weg nach Lockwitz, wurde auf einmal unendlich lang und zäh. Micha fragte verunsichert wann denn endlich das Lockwitztal erreicht sei und war von meiner Deutung gen Horizont wenig begeistert.

Für die letzten Trails mussten dann noch mal die Reserven Mobilisiert werden





Ein paar Abkürzungen später waren wir auch schon auf dem Pfad ins Ziel in Lockwitz





Leider ist es uns erneut nicht gelungen die Tour vollständig zu absolvieren. Umso verblüffender ist es wie trotz der ganzen Abkürzungen immer noch solche Tourdaten zustande kommen konnten.







Ich bin gespannt ob das Vorhaben beim nächsten Mal gelingen wird, hoffentlich mit ein paar mehr Mitstreitern zur gegenseitigen Unterstützung. An Trails mangelt es der Runde auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## leler (20. September 2015)

Als kleiner Nachtrag zu den 1000-Meilen-Berichten in grauer Vorzeit:
Gestern gab´s zum diesjährigen Rennen die "Afterparty" in Doksy (CZ) samt Übergabe der Fisnisher-Shirts und Vorführung des obligatorischen Films.
Hoffe, ich habe richtig gerechnet: Unter den Finishern, die die 1000 Meilen dieses Jahr gepackt haben, sind drei Sachsen, von denen zwei hier im Suchbild versteckt sind:





Vor einem Start in der Kategorie "Tandem" sei an dieser Stelle gleich gewarnt. Zwar stehen die Siegchancen gut, aber es droht dann auch ein Tandem-Shirt:









Fazit: Super Stimmung, wenig verstanden und trotzdem viel Spass gehabt .-)

Mehr in meinem Benutzeralbum. Leider hatte ich nur eine alte Kamera mit, die am Abend nicht mehr so wollte. Früher rauschten die Kameras halt noch...

2016 gehts übrigens wieder an der bayerisch-sächsisch-böhmischen Grenze los, dann übers Erzgebirge und durch die Lausitz weiter Richtung Osten... Nur falls jemand Anfang Juli noch nichts vorhat .-)


----------



## darkJST (21. September 2015)

Da habt ihr euch aber wirklich gut versteckt


----------



## tanztee (21. September 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Leider ist es uns erneut nicht gelungen die Tour vollständig zu absolvieren.


Häääh? Ihr fahrt 82,055 km derbste Trails  und das ist nicht genug  

Liebe DuraCell-Marketing-Experten ... schmeißt den Hasen weg ... nehmt @Falco als neues Maskottchen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## leler (21. September 2015)

Falcos Hausmarke in Sachen Batterien verrate ich lieber nicht


----------



## Falco (21. September 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> Häääh? Ihr fahrt 82,055 km derbste Trails  und das ist nicht genug
> 
> Liebe DuraCell-Marketing-Experten ... schmeißt den Hasen weg ... nehmt @Falco als neues Maskottchen
> 
> ...



Hehe, danke dir. @Rockhopser hat mal gesagt das es effizienter ist wenige große als viele kleine Touren zu fahren 
So entsteht dann entspannt am Rechner eine wilde Kombination aus allem was man so kennt. Hab auch noch eine weitere aus der Kategorie, die Schneeberg Tour vom Samstag. Keine Ahnung ob wir die jemals am Stück schaffen werden. Hauptsache es macht Spaß 

Das mit der Effizienz hat auch beim 1000 Meilen Rennen super funktioniert.
Pod Smrkem, O-See Challenge und Stoneman bin ich vorher noch nicht gefahren und dann bot sich die Gelegenheit alle 3 in einer Tour zu kombinieren. Hat mir eigentlich auch gereicht was man davon befahren ist. Stoneman wurde sehr zügig langweilig und in Pod Smrkem war direkt der längste Trail in die Strecke eingebaut. Der hatte dann auch langsam angefangen zu nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (9. Oktober 2015)

Mal bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache:





und das alles gibt es hier:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/th...-kiel-flensburg-ist-jetzt-vollständig.137146/

Grüße
firlie


----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön geschrieben und feine Bilder. (Macht richtig Lust auch mal wieder was aufs elektronische Papier zu meißeln.)
Ich glaube, ich hätte dort unterwegs irgendwo abgebrochen oder massiv abgekürzt - eine Woche gegen den Wind...? Ne, da hätte ich schnell keine Lust mehr und die Tageskilometer sind ja auch ganz respektabel.


----------



## Th. (13. Oktober 2015)

Doppelmoppel


----------



## Th. (13. Oktober 2015)

Na da will ich mich auch mal wieder an Text und Bild versuchen:

Eine spontane Entscheidung bei der betrieblichen Urlaubsplanung im Frühjahr ließ den Montag (12.10.2015) ein Kreuz erhalten – eigentlich immer so als 'ne Art Haushaltstag gedacht – allerdings bei den Wetterprognosen... nein, da muss mit dem Rad noch mal was gemacht werden, vielleicht mal wieder einen weißen Fleck auf der eigenen Radkarte mit Inhalt füllen?
Nun bin ich seit Jahren konditionell auf dem absteigenden Ast, dazu momentan akute schleichende Leiden … ich warne also schon vorab – 'ne große Nummer wird es nicht.
Das kam raus:


Ein arbeitsfreier Tag bedeutet für mich nicht zwingend „arbeitsfrei“, zuerst mussten noch Weib und Sprösslinge versorgt werden – so vollzog sich der scharfe Start erst gegen zehn.

Zielgebiet war ein Bereich der Pulsnitzer Alpen. KFZ-unterstützt (was sich noch als fataler Fehler herausstellen sollte) erreichte ich Oberlichtenau „hinter“ dem Keulenberg, für mich sozusagen schon mitten im Terra incognita.





Bevor ich aber diesen lauschigen Weg befahre, noch so'ne Art Wegezoll – immerhin ist das hier der „Liederweg“ - also: *räusper, räusper* und alle jetzt:





Einige Liedertafeln später erreichte ich mit schon trockener Stimme (oder lag es am eisigen Nordostwind, welcher mir entgegen wehte...?) die Windmühle Bischheim.





Sieht nett aus – eine Nahaufnahme und Betrachtung der Werbetafel verhinderten allerdings 2-3 Wadenbeißer, welche laut kläffend auf mich zustürmten. Klar, das war irgendwie die Kategorie Handspielzeug, aber ich hatte frei – Stress sollte nicht aufkommen, also Kette rechts und „Leckt mich doch...“

Der alsbald folgende Anstieg zum Heiligen Berg aktivierte zwar keine Stresshormone, dafür mehr die Schweißdrüsen – ich bewegte mich im Windschatten und dafür hatte ich mindestens eine Bekleidungsschicht zu viel an.

Im Gipfelbereich finden gerade Forstpflegemaßnahmen statt, mit der Konsequenz, dass der Weg kaum begehbar, geschweige denn befahrbar ist.





Naja, was muss muss, und für mich wäre es ohnehin zu steil...
Auf dem Gipfel, ohne jegliche Sicht, schnaufe ich kurz durch und frage mich, woher der Name „Heiliger Berg“ wohl kommt...Logisch, Google und wiki-irgendwas haben eine Antwort.

Die Abfahrt im Nordschatten beginnt recht verheißungsvoll





...verendet alsbald wieder in den Forstpflegemaßnahmen...




(Leichter aufkommender Unmut)

Mittlerweile war der rotpunktmarkierte Wanderweg nur noch anhand der aufgemalten Baummarkierungen zu finden – die Radschlepperei war teilweise recht lästig, ab und zu konnte man auch fahren, wobei ich mit zunehmenden Alter auch eine Aversion auf einen Schaltaugentausch im Unterholz entwickle...

Plötzlich war der Weg wieder frei von Gehölz und im Abfahrtsrausch fragte ich mich noch so nebenbei, wieso keine Rotpunkt-Markierungen mehr zu sehen sind....Na klar, Abzweig verpasst, ich stand plötzlich vor dem Schotterbett der Bahntrasse.

Wie weiter? Nun, ich habe einfach fest daran geglaubt und plötzlich radelte ich auf der anderen Seite wieder dem Roten Punkt entgegen...

Der Glaube, den kommenden Hofeberganstieg stemmen zu können, war dafür allerdings viel zu schwach. Selbst das Ablegen diverser Obertrikotagen nutze nix – naja, mein Konditionslevel ist mir momentan durchaus bewusst.

Ein schicker Pfad leitete mich hinüber zum Wüsteberg, welcher selbstverständlich schlussendlich auch schiebend erreicht wurde.

Tea-Time!





Den Abschluss meiner „Wanderung“ über die Pulsnitzer Alpen bildete der Walberg, sogar über längere Strecken für mich fahrbar, für Konditionsnormalos wahrscheinlich komplett.





Die nordseitige Abfahrt war anfangs recht hübsch...





...später dann noch mal richtig steil und schottrig und endete in noch reifbesetzen Graswegen.

Ich wendete mich Richtung Kamenz und schaute bei einem Wege-Namensschild noch mal hin...





Keine Ahnung, ob die zwei was miteinander zu tun haben – egal: Ulf unvergessen!

Trübe Stimmung lässt das Panorama aber nicht aufkommen





Herrliche beginnende Laubfärbung, voraus der Kamenzer Hutberg... zügig ist dieser erreicht.

Turmbesteigung kostet 1 EUR – klar wird das gezahlt, solche Türme zu erhalten ist nicht gerade einfach.

Die Aussicht ist eher trüb, daher nur ein Blick zurück




Mitte hinten Keulenberg, links Hofeberg/Wüsteberg, rechts Walberg.


Mittlerweile ist hohe Zeit, den Rückweg anzutreten und in einem Bogen nordwestlich um die Berge herum finde ich mich alsbald kurz vor Oberlichtenau wieder.

Zwischendurch noch ein Rückblick:




von rechts nach links: Hennersdorfer Berg, Heiliger Berg, Hofe-/Wüsterberg, Walberg

Und da bin ich auch gleich wieder auf dem „Liederweg“. Passend für unseren Frühaufsteher @firlie daher noch der Klassiker zum Mitsingen:





Ja, damit geht meine Herbstrunde zu Ende.
So schön wie die ganzen herbstlichen Stimmungen auch sind - die ganzen Klamotten – frieren, schwitzen, Thermoskanne und ab morgen vielleicht auch Schnee(regen) in unseren Gefilden...ooch nee...

Kommt Leute, wir singen noch eins:





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ach ja, das Damoklesschwert Automobilzubringer...Ich hatte den Mädels versprochen, nicht zu spät nach Hause zu kommen (so gegen Vier'...), hätte auch geklappt, wenn ich denn mal Autoradio gehört hätte...

Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette – kurz hinter der BAB 4 Abfahrt Hermsdorf 18km Stau Richtung Dresden. Der aktivierte Verkehrsfunk und das Smartphone – I-net erzählten was von 140 Minuten ….


Nachdem ich das Lenkrad zerbissen hatte, entstand zumindest mal das Konzept für den Bericht hier – hatte sich doch ein ungeahntes Zeitfenster aufgetan. So gibt es zumindest mal wieder was von mir zu lesen.


Und als Bonus noch GPX dazu.


----------



## firlie (14. Oktober 2015)

♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ..._ diesen Weg auf den Höhn bin ich oft gegangen, Vochel sanken darnieder .....♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ _

Natürlich wieder mal keine "große Sache" von  *Th.**  * hahaha !

Mach Dich nicht kleiner als Du bist  !
Schöne Bilder, tolle Herbstfärbung da, das hats im Elbsandstein noch nicht !
Und ja, die letzten Hügelchen der Westlausitz ... fein, toll - wunderbar !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (16. Oktober 2015)

Bevor hier die ersten Schnee-Tourenberichte auftauchen noch schnell ein Sommernachtrag.

Für das letzte Augustwochenende diesen Jahres stand für die Familie eine Einladung zum Zelten anlässlich einer runden Geburtstagsfeier am Olbasee an.

Viele Leute, baden und am Strand rumliegen ist bekannterweise nicht so mein Ding und so konnte ich meine Mädels recht schnell davon überzeugen, dass es für alle das Beste wäre, wenn ich nach dem Herrichten der temporären Wohnstatt mit dem Rad 'ne Runde drehe, um zum gemeinsamen Grillen am Abend wieder da zu sein.

Gesagt, getan – Zelt aufgebaut, Matten aufgepustet (wieso heißen die Dinger eigentlich „selbstaufblasend“?), schnell zwei Riegel eingeworfen und rauf auf's Rad.
Da ich in der Region ohnehin nicht mit fetten Trails rechnete, hatte ich mich für den Trekkingcrosser entschieden – eine gute Wahl.
Etwas gedankenverloren rolle ich am dem Verfall preisgegebenen ehemaligen Kino in Kleinsaubernitz vorbei – deshalb hier mal ein Bild aus den Weiten des Internets:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2765443345
(ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, Bilder von anderen Seiten einzubetten - deshalb hier mal geklont



Laut dieser Seite (wo auch in etwa der Mitte genau dieses Kino in besseren Zeiten zu sehen ist), gab es davon DDR weit über 100 Stück.

Wie ich so weiterfahre überlege ich schon mal, ob die bevorstehende flache Runde überhaupt Potential für einen Tourenbericht hat – langweile ich da die trailverwöhnten Leser nicht eher? Mag sein, aber in dem Moment fällt mir ein Filmzitat aus dem Jahre 1990 ein: _“Erzähl' 'nen Schwank aus deiner Jugend, das kommt immer gut!“_, und dazu fällt mir spontan ein, dass um 1975-80 herum so eine Kinoblechbüchse auch im Radebeuler Bilzbad stand. Dort war ich mit vielleicht 7 – 8 das erste Mal im Kino (stimmt wahrscheinlich nicht – aber daran erinnere ich mich) – und um bei Filmzitaten zu bleiben: _„Es gibt nichts was ein deutscher Offizier nicht kann“_, war damals in dem Film einer der Brüller.

Mitten im Film begann es allerdings recht heftig zu regnen, mit der Folge, das man in der Blechröhre nichts mehr verstand. Der Filmvorführer schien allerdings zu schlafen oder mit der Kassiererin beschäftigt – erst ein mittlerer Tumult der Cineasten: „Laudor, laudor – laudoormachen!...“ ließ den Verantwortlichen an den Reglern drehen.

Jahre später wurde von Schülern einer nahegelegenen POS (für die Jüngeren/Zugereisten: POS= Polytechnische Oberschule) ein thematisch verwandter Versuch gestartet: Wie lange dauert es, bis sich jemand dafür interessiert was da gerade passiert, wenn man diese Blechröhre mit Steinen unterschiedlichen Kalibers während einer Vorführung beballert (Ergebnis: Erstaunlich lange.)
Zweites Versuchstadium: Einen Stock rundherum entlang dieser Wellblechwand schleifen (Ergebnis: Sehr schnell – zu schnell)
Fazit: Kino- und Badverbot für die laufende Saison, Verweis vom Schulleiter beim Schulappell (weil klassenübergreifend), Klassenleiterbesuch zu Hause – Zeiten waren dass...

Genug geschwafelt, am Motorsportpark Hohe Dubrau vorbei geht es Richtung Monumentberg.










Unterwegs kommt mir noch dieser Oldtimer entgegen...




...und sofort denke ich wieder an mein erstes Filmzitat, bzw. an den zweiten Film (dürfte so 1995 gewesen sein): _„Wir nehmen den Einreiher von Horst“_...

Nach Besichtigung vom namensgebenden Denkmal und Turm führt mich ein Minicrossertrail nach Groß Radisch und weckt wieder Erinnerungen.
















...als wäre es gestern gewesen...

Weiter nach Gebelzig, wo ich mich frage, wieso mir das dortige Schloss irgendwie bekannt vorkommt...ahja das mittlerweile 600 Jahre alte Gemäuer wurde Anfangs des 20.Jahrhundert nach Vorbild von Schloss Moritzburg umgebaut – wieder was gelernt...




Das nächste Bild auf der Straße hinter Wuischke ist ein Tipp für den Mundräuber im SuVTF – Pflaumen, Pflaumen, Pflaumen und alle reif. Ich begnüge mich allerdings mit einer Kostprobe, da schon mittlere Mengen in Verbindung mit Wasser bei mir verheerende Wirkung erzeugen.




Und dann biege ich in die Gröditzer Skala ab – ein wirklich hübscher Fleck, wenn auch teilweise für meinen Crosser nicht mehr optimal (wobei ich mit dem MTB sicher auch geschoben hätte).













'Ne fette Blitzspur an einem Baum:




In Gröditz fällt mir das Rössel'sche Gehöft auf – finde ich total interessant – die Oberlausitz hat einfach was...



Ich wende mich wieder Richtung Norden...



...zum Olbasee und da ich vermute, dass der Grill noch nicht richtig im Gange ist, mache ich im Waldhaus noch mal eine kleine Rast...




...umrunde den See nochmal und erreiche punktgenau das erste fertige Steak – perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (17. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Berichte vom SVTF-Retter Th.! 
Gröditzer Skala ... da war ich vor 30 Jahren mal wandern ... das hast Du mich heute als Wannabe-Geografie-Nerd schwer beeindruckt 

Von mit bekommst Du den Ehrentitel: 
*Entdecker unbekannter skurril-genialer Micro-Bike-Reviere!*

Weitermachen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (17. Oktober 2015)

tanztee schrieb:


> Von mit bekommst Du den Ehrentitel:
> *Entdecker unbekannter skurril-genialer Micro-Bike-Reviere!*


"Ich diene der Deutschen Demo...", oh - falscher Text!
Nochmal:
"Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. <Tränen abtupf> Ich fühle mich sehr geehrt, danke der Jury, dem gesamten Team, meiner Familie und insbesondere meiner Hebamme. So ganz spontan bin ich aber seit langem der festen Überzeugung, den Titel zurecht..."
...hätte man so sagen können oder ähnlich... ... Ich genehmige mir jetzt ein  (oder zwei), und...


tanztee schrieb:


> Weitermachen


werde mal sehen, was sich machen lässt


----------



## Th. (17. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag, 30.August
-------------------
Die Freigabe zum Radfahren am Sonntag erarbeite ich mir in den frühen Morgenstunden, indem ich den gesamten Abwasch des Vorabends für ca. 40 Personen tätige. Die ungläubigen Blicke und Nachfragen der zeitgleich agierenden Putzkraft im Sanitärbereich zeigen mir, dass so etwas nicht häufig vorkommt.

Den Mädels erlaube ich den gesamten Campingkrempel minimalst zusammengelegt einfach ins Auto zu stopfen und heimzukarren – ich würde mich am Abend darum kümmern.

(...was sie im Nachhinein betrachtet auch erbarmungslos durchzogen – sie hatten zumindest die Gestänge aus dem Zelt gezogen...)

Und so besteht mein Frühstück aus ein paar Resten vom Vorabend und einem Kaffee – und weg bin ich 'gen Heimat.

An sich nicht weiter spannend – eher entspannend – durch das dortige Teichgebiet bis zur Spree...










und den Spreeradweg flußaufwärts zur Talsperre Bautzen...







und weiter durch Bautzen hindurch.













Am Humboldthain folge ich dummerweise dem ausgeschilderten Radweg, umgehe somit den einzigen nennenswerten Trail des Tages und werde zur Krönung der Aktion zudem im Anstieg auf die Höhe von mehreren Rentnern auf E-Bikes versägt...

Kurz vor Grubschütz dann der Abschied von der Spree – das ca. erste Drittel ist geschafft.




Weiter über minimalistische Landstraßen und Feldwege, durch Ansiedlungen wo sich allabendlich wohl Fuchs und Hase „Gute Nacht“ sagen....




In Schiebock erreiche ich wieder „bekanntes Areal“



Mitte der 1980er Jahre wurden gelegentlich die Kinos des Dresdner Umlandes dank 2,5 PS Motorisierung aufgesucht – manchmal hatte man die damaligen Blockbuster wie z.B „Das fliegende Auge“ oder „Flammendes Inferno“ einfach in DD/Radebeul verpasst, keine Karte bekommen (ja,ja!) oder wollte es einfach noch mal sehen – Bischofswerda war da auch eins der Ziele.

Entlang der Bahntrasse geht es recht gemütlich nach Großharthau.







Für mich endet dort das zweite Drittel der Heimreise und insgeheim wäre das für mich auch die letzte Möglichkeit aufgrund Sommerhitze oder körperlichen Versagens in den Zug zu steigen.

Allerdings, bei dieser „High Noon“-Stimmung (ich greife instinktiv an die Hüften) muss ich wieder zitieren: _„ Ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss!“_



...und so geht es entlang der Bahnlinie per Rad weiter.

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass das das (!) letzte heiße Wochenende des Jahres war?
Ab ca. 10.00 Uhr die 30°C getoppt wurden?
Und das meine mitgeführten Wasservorräte mittlerweile aufgebraucht waren?

Ich hatte schon ab Demnitz-Thumnitz Ausschau gehalten, ob man nicht mal in irgendeinem Kleingarten jemanden um Wasser anschnorren könnte – es war über die Mittagszeit aber niemand zu sehen! Hätte ich nicht erwartet und ich fühle, dass ich mich wassertechnisch in den roten Bereich bewege...



Seeligstadt.
Flirrende Hitze.
Siesta.
Für alle, außer mich.
Der letzte Tropfen Wasser wird aus der Trinkflasche geleckt und das Notprogramm gibt die Tankstelle in Arnsdorf vor.

Vor dieser Oase sitzen schon zwei weitere Radfahrer und bekämpfen die Dehydrierung – ein salzverkrustetes Lächeln, Gruß und ...“viel Spaß noch...“.
Aufgelitert fahre ich dann noch mal in den Ort hinein, war doch das Arnsdorfer Kino (ähnlich dem Schibocker) auch so ein Rand-Dresdner Ausweichziel.
Ich sitze am Rand des menschenleeren staubtrockenen Arnsdorfer Marktes und bin noch etwas benebelt von der Dehydrierung, bzw. der schnellen Aufliterung an der Tanke – ich sehe deutlich (wie in einschlägigen Westernfilmen) die Steppenläufer über den Platz rollen. Sonst ist da absolut nichts los – selbst in der Bäckerei ist nichts zu holen, Sonntag eben, wobei es da sehr guten Schokostreusel geben soll – wurde mir irgendwann mal empfohlen, muss ich noch mal testen.

Auf dem Weg in die Dresdner Heide riskiere ich noch mal einen Blick zurück – ganz links, da hinter den Bergen, bin ich heute früh gestartet.




Haidemühle, Biergarten.
Ich entspanne und gönne mir ein Bier...



...und zitiere nochmal:
_"Auf den Alkohol, den Ursprung und die Lösung sämtlicher Lebensprobleme." _(ich füge mal vorsichtshalber einen Zwinkerling  an...)

...noch 'ne Bratwurst und schon war ich zu Hause.
Zieleinlauf sozusagen.
---------------------------
Auch wenn es nur rund 85km meist Straße/Waldweg waren, bin ich mit mir zufrieden – und das ist doch eigentlich was zählt, oder?


----------



## tanztee (19. Oktober 2015)

Mein lieber @Th. !

Wenn Du so weitermachst, errichte ich Dir noch einen Ehrenschrein 

Du fährst direkt durch meine Heimatstadt ... die Idee an der Bahnlinie entlang zu radeln ist auch per Telekinese aus meinem Gehirn geklaut ... und erst noch die harte Fron vor der sportlichen Leistung der Hitzekilometer 

Wie ist die Aufwaschquote? Pro Teller 1 km?

fragt sich 
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (9. November 2015)

Mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir und da meine stümperhaften Bilder im Fotofred nur als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen könnten ...

eine schnelle Runde im @Th. -Format (sprich, auf der Suche nach unbekannten Micro-"Bikerevieren"):

Blick zum Keulenberg am Weg Richtung Roter Graben





Im Tal des Roten Grabens Richtung Langebrück:





Wie man deutlich sieht, völlig übernutzt ... massive Nutzungskonflikte ... es hingen da tatsächlich Wanderzeichen!
Nach kühnem Sprung auf die andere Seite des gar nicht so kleinen Baches fanden sich sogar fahrbare Stücken, heimwärts ging es dann durch die Heide via Steichgründchenwasser (AKA 7-Brücken-Weg) und Prießnitzgrund.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (10. November 2015)

@tanztee , ich war zwar im laufenden Jahr noch nicht dort - in den letzten Jahren war der Rote Graben aber immer ein recht hübscher Abschnitt Richtung Seifersdorfer Tal.
Ich vermute mal, du bist auf dem Bild " ... Richtung Langebrück" auf der falschen (westlichen) Bachseite. Auf der Ostseite geht eigentlich von Langebrück bis Grünberg ein durchgängiger Pfad entlang. Bei Nässe ist der südliche Abschnitt (Langebrück bis Abzweig Schönborn) recht schlammig und war in den letzten Jahren zunehmend als Reitweg frequentiert.
Der nördliche Teil nach Grünberg hin ist nach meiner Erinnerung ein zackicker Singletrail (wo der Lenker nicht zu breit sein sollte), mit ein paar quer liegenden Bäum(ch)en und anschließend einer östlichen Umfahrung eines Waldstückes (soll lt. OSM auch gerade durchgehen - ist mir nie so direkt aufgefallen).
In den 1980er Jahren verlief m.E. der markierte Wanderweg im südlichen Abschnitt tätsächlich westlich des Baches, sodass es sein kann, dass da noch ein paar alte Markierungen zu finden sind. Der nördliche Abschnitt ist erst seit kurzem (zwei-drei Jahre) gelbstrichmarkiert. 
http://hikebikemap.org/?zoom=15&lat=51.14624&lon=13.84311&layer=HikeBikeMap


----------



## Falco (17. November 2015)

Micha erwartete Besuch aus der Lausitz woraufhin die Nachfrage nach einer gemütlichen Tour entstand.
Nach kurzer Überlegung stand der Plan und so verabredeten wir uns zum 14.11 zu einer Geselligen Herbstrunde in Dresden Trachau am Sternweg.
Im Forum wurde der Vorschlag gut angenommen obwohl auch ein kleines murren zur Dezentralen Lages des Treffpunktes herauszulesen war. Dennoch sind 6 gleichgesinnte zusammen gekommen, auch wenn es Ankunftszeitbedingt etwas komplizierter wurde und die Tour in 2 Etappen geteilt werden musste.
Die knappe Tourlänge machte es möglich trotz Winterzeit die erste Etappe erst 9Uhr zu starten. So konnte sich jeder bis in den Tag hinein ausschlafen.
Auf der über 20km langen Anfahrt hatte ich mich schon ordentlich verausgabt:





Malte war 10 vor 9 schon am Treffpunkt. Es schien die Sonne und wir hatten nur 2 Wochen vor Winterbeginn milde 14°C während wir auf Jochen warteten.
Micha und seine 2 Gäste erwarteten uns 11:15Uhr auf der Bosel. Also mussten wir uns sputen. Entsprechend schlug ich den direkten Weg zum Friedewald ein. Da musste Jochen sein Veto einlegen und ein paar zusätzliche Meter Einbauen. Er übernahm so den ersten Teil und modifizierte die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit um einen zur zusätzlichen Wegstrecke ausgleichenden Faktor.
Zum Glück war der Umweg nur einige Meter lang, denn es wurde plötzlich auch ohne Micha und Richard sportlich. Jochen führte uns bis in den Fiedlergrund und zeigte dort noch eine Möglichkeit trotz der 2 abgerissenen Brücken vernünftig durchzukommen. Leider ließ sich eine kurze Tragepassage nicht vermeiden, für die Trialshow fehlten uns die Passenden Mitfahrer. Daher ohne Bilder.
Im Anschluss tauschten wir wieder die Führung und ich tat das was ich gut kann, langsam fahren 
Das wurde direkt auf den 2 kleinen Fiedlergrund Holzbrücken zelebriert, so dass ich für die Bilder einen kleinen Vorsprung heraus fahren konnte.





Zur Treppenabfahrt waren leider die falschen dabei für eine Demokratische Mehrheitsentscheidung, daher ging es auf der CC Variante zügig zum Spitzhaus. Mit der Herbststimmung war es zwar schon vorbei, doch das Wetter war tadellos.





Bis zum Lockwitzgrund ging es zügig voran. Und auch auf dem mit Vogelhäusern gespickten Trail am Lockwitzbach hatten wir nicht getrödelt.





Heimlich konnte dort doch noch eine Treppe eingebaut.





Auf dem Brückenweg am Lockwitzbach wurden wir jedoch wieder alle über einen Kamm gestrichen und wegen Mangelnder Fahrtechnik als Fußgänger abgestempelt.
Unerwartet früh hatten wir die Bosel bereits in Sichtweite.





Der Wind blies schon recht ordentlich die kalte Luft ins Gesicht. 20minuten vor Treffzeit hatte uns das keine Sorgen gemacht. Doch ob Michas Zeitkalkulation bei dem Umständen wohl hinhauen würde, musste noch bewiesen werden. Also ging es ganz in Ruhe die letzten Meter zum Etappenziel.
Am Fuße des Berges trafen wir auf Thomas, der grade auf Familienausflug war. Obwohl er von unserem Vorhaben gelesen hatte, war dennoch von dem Zusammentreffen überrascht. Er war sehr überzeugt davon sich mit der Wanderung für die richtige „Sportart“ entschieden zu haben. Vom Staircase Uphill Biken hatte er sich zumindest nicht überzeugen lassen. 
7 Minuten vor Treffzeit erreichten wir unser Etappenziel auf der Bosel und blickten ins Elbtal





Vom Micha war noch nichts zu sehen. Thomas hatte uns auch schon wieder eingeholt.

Erst einige Zeit später schossen 3 Verrückte über dem Radweg. In der Ferne konnte man Sie erkennen. Geführt vom Navigator in Rot





Im Wald ging ich schon auf die Pirsch, doch Mountainbiker aufspüren scheint mir nicht zu liegen.
Ohne Bilder sind wir daher nun vollständig im halben duzend weiter durch die Wälder über Stock und Stein. Der Himmel war mittlerweile schon ordentlich zugezogen. Wir waren alle so schlau uns über das Wetter in Pirna zu informieren und wussten genau dass es erst abends Regnen sollte. Doch da traf es uns gegen Mittag, ob das wohl der für Pirna vorhergesagte Abendschauer war?
Wir wussten es nicht, nur eins war uns klar. Das war kein vom Helm tropfender schweiß, es regnete. Für Außenstehende mögen wir mit kurzen Hosen schmerzfrei ausgesehen haben. Doch was keiner weiß, wir verkrochen uns bei Nieselregen unter einem Pavilion und warteten geduldig auf besseres Wetter.
Und es wurde besser, die Regenfront zog über uns hinweg so dass wir weiter im Sonnenschein als heimliche Schönwetterfahrer radeln konnten.





Auf dem Weg nach Meißen kam uns noch ein Verrückter entgegen. Robert machte den Radweg Unsicher. Nach einer kleinen Anspielung zum Wetter, drückte er erstmal ein Schnapsglas Wasser aus der den Händen 
Er wollte uns noch etwas begleiten, doch durchnässt im Wind stehend wurde die langsame Fahrt auf der Schattigen Elbseite schnell wieder verworfen. So trennten sich unsere Wege.
Als hätte es nie geregnet, ging es auf der anderen Elbseite wieder durch die laubbedeckten Waldwege.





Ohne zu wissen was darunter so lauert, ist jede einzelne Körperfaser des Adrenalingesättigten Körpers angespannt und in absoluter Alarmbereitschaft.





Im Anschluss kann man dann umso mehr Entspannen.





Oder einfach genießen und Spaß haben.









Immer wieder gern gesehen ist der alte Fuchsbau am Elbleiten Weg





Und es gibt immer jemanden den es dort trifft 





Der Regen war schon längst wieder vergessen, es ging zügig voran bis Scharfenberg





Vom wechselhaften Wetter abgeschreckt gab es den ganzen Nachmittag keine Wanderer zu sehen und so hatten wir im Erlichgrund freie Fahrt.





Wie üblich sind wir im Anschluss über den Schindergraben zum Eichhörnchengrund gefahren





Ganz alleine waren wir jedoch nicht, nicht weit von uns nutzen Reiter den Milden November um quer durch die Landschaft zu Traben






Nun wurde es mir langsam zum Verhängnis das ich mich in der letzten Pause mit meinem Reifen beschäftigt hatte anstatt mit meiner Verpflegung. Die Rechnung dafür kassierte ich direkt. Zwar war der Reifen nun voll, doch der Körper leer.
In Röhrsdorf hatten wir daher eine Pause einschieben müssen. Lange hielten wir uns dennoch nicht auf, denn 16Uhr erwarteten wir den Sonnenuntergang. Also ging es direkt weiter und flott durch das Saubachtal.
Seit diesem Jahr wurde bei den beiden Brücken im Saubachtal





der Felsige Gegenanstieg ausgebessert, so das man diesen nun auch ohne Kurbel-Bodenkontakt überwinden konnte. Nachdem die Felsen entfernt wurden, konnten Auftretende Probleme bei der Auffahrt natürlich nur noch direkt aufs Material geschoben werden, auch wenn es ein Carbonrenner war. 
Ohne Einkehr oder weitere Erklärungsversuche ging es direkt weiter. Am Ende des Saubachtales durfte der Aquaplaning Test nicht fehlen.





Da konnten die schmalen Reifen punkten, doch ob man den Gesichtsausdruck als blindes Vertrauen deuten kann? Aufgeschwommen ist der Reifen auf jeden Fall nicht, also Test bestanden 
Mit überwiegend trockenen Füßen sind wir im Anschluss flussaufwärts am Prinzbach entlang. Letztes Mal hatten wir kein Glück als wir vom Prinzbach Tal hinauf nach Weistropp sind, da uns eine Herde Bullen den Weg versperrte. Ohne zu wissen ob wir im November ohne Lösung mit dem gleichem Problem Konfrontiert werden, versuchten wir es einfach. Alleine der Einstieg und das Aluprofil sind den Abstecher wert. Micha wusste bereits was auf ihn zukommt und verunsicherte die Erstbefahrer mit einem leisen stöhnen, diese konnten sich aber nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.





Na gut, ist vielleicht doch nicht so einfach wie es aussieht





Immer noch ungewiss ob wir die Auffahrt umsonst machen würde, versuchten wir es. Und siehe da, freie Bahn, die Rindviecher wurden umgesiedelt.





Bergauf schien ich schon wieder zu langsam gewesen zu sein, denn es machte sich hinter mir Langeweile breit.





Über Hühndorf ging es in den Tännichgrund





Bei der rasanten Fahrt drohten die Schuhe trocken zu werden, doch da gab es noch die Finale Flussdurchfahrt wo etwas dagegen getan wurde 





Nach der letzten Pause bei den Fünf Brüdern war es bereits kurz vor 16Uhr. Über die Amselgrundabfahrt schafften wir am Tourende in Cossebaude um 15:59Uhr fast die Punktlandung.
Dort trennte ich mich von der Gruppe, natürlich um etwas Vorsprung zu gewähren und mir am Zugfahrplan eine Regionalbahn als Gegner beim Rennen nach Dresden zu suchen. Würde niemals heimlich mit den Zug fahren.

War auf jeden Fall wieder eine tolle Runde.


----------



## Th. (17. November 2015)

Na, da schiebe ich doch mal das einzige Bild rein, welches ich von der illustren Truppe (respektive dem Initiator der Ausfahrt) geknipst habe.



Nun könnte man meinen, dass ich ein lausiger Knipser bin und nicht mal in der Lage bin, geschwind die Kameraeinstellungen zu optimieren, um ein scharfes Bild zu fabrizieren...Weit gefehlt - es ist die mangelhafte Fahrtechnik von @Falco. Bergauf soll man ruhig und gleichmäßig fahren - so ein Gezappel...also nein! Die meisten seiner Mitstreiter haben dort ordnungsgemäß ruhig und gleichmäßig geschoben...


----------



## tanztee (21. November 2015)

Während @Falco neben seinen Mitfahrern schon zu externen Fotografen greift, habe ich unterwegs auf und zu

*Köglers Naturpfad und alte Burgen*

alles selbst geknipst ...

Nachdem ich endlich einen Wetterbericht gefunden hatte, welcher einige Regenpausen versprach, ging es mit der Nationalparkbahn zu einem "Bedarfshalt" so mitten im Nirgendwo:





Nach einigen Straßenmetern ging es dann auf dem grün markierten Weg durch ein Waldgebiet mit vielen Offenflächen.
Die Wege zeigen sich dem Wetter entsprechend:





Die erwähnten Offenflächen werden größer und größer, unter der Wolkendecke zeigen sich Berge von fern ...





und nah (Wolfsberg) ...





Weiter geht es zur Mandauquelle und einem zugewachsenen Pfad folgend, in welchem das gesamte Regenwasser abzufließen scheint. So erreiche ich mit quietschende Bremsen Brtníky | Zeidler, kurbel die Straße durch den Ort und biege bald in die Cyklotrasa ein. Die verlasse ich jedoch gleich wieder, um genau am Rand des Nationalparks in Richtung Kyjovské údolí | Khaatal zu gelangen.

Dort treffe ich auf "Köglers Naturpfad", den ersten Naturlehrpfad Tschechiens, mit "greifbaren" Informationen:





Während der Naturlehrpfad hier in die Gründe und Schlüchten abtaucht, halte ich mich auf dem Höhenrücken, fahre an gepflegten Wochenendhäusern vorbei, begegne diesem Gesellen





erfreue mich am "Lauscheblick"





und finde diesen Trail, mitten im trüben Wald:





Ein Wolkenloch tut sich auf ... sieh dieses Licht ...





Geblendet durch die Strahlen, verfahre ich mich auch erstmal gründlich, stoße dann wieder auf den Naturlehrpfad und gelange zur Dixmühle am oberen Khaatal. Hat wohl dieser Bursche mein GPS verhext?





Heute habe ich vorsorglich ein Schloß mitgenommen, wollte ich doch das Kyjovsky hradek | Wüste Schloß erklimmen, laut Stiegenautor Mothes die Steiganlage mit den meisten Treppenstufen ab und auf. Schön, wie die Nationalparkverwaltung für funktionale Radparker sorgt:





Man ist kaum warmgelaufen, schon geht es richtig steil los und der erste "Gipfel" harrt seiner Erklimmung. Da hören doch tatsächlich die Treppenstufen auf und ich muss meine Kaminkletterkenntnisse reaktivieren:





Oben kann ich nur rittlings auf einem schmalen Grat sitzen ... schöööön steil da ... 





Dennoch beschließe ich, doch lieber woanders zu vespern und rutsche den Spalt wieder hinab. Au, da ratschten munter die ganzen modernen Gadgets am rauhen Fels entlang, welchen die Taschen meiner Baggy-Pants ausbeulen 

Der Steig geht im Prinzip ständig hoch oder runter





ich erklimme wohl einen "Wachturm" mit inzwischen zugewucherter Aussicht





und steige hier den ultimativen Kniekiller hinab ... die Stufen scheinen nicht enden zu wollen ...





Da der östliche Teil der Steiganlage wegen Wartungsarbeiten gesperrt ist, schwinge ich mich aufs Rad und folge dem Naturlehrpfad aus dem Khaatal heraus durch lichte Wälder, Pferdehöfe und steuere den Maškův vrch | Maschkenberg (so im Naturpfad-Wanderführer benannt, in den Karten meistens als Vápenný vrch | Kalkofenberg bezeichnet) an.

Mein Rad hat sich so tarnmäßig schon gut der Umgebung angepasst:





Kein Wunder bei den Wegen:





Zunächst geht es über verschlammte Forstwege hinauf (eine Planierraube schiebt sich dort durch den Wald und kümmert sich anscheinend um ein verbuddeltes Rohr), dann zweigt der Weg zum Gipfel in ein nur wenig von der Umgebung zu unterscheidendes Wegartefakt ab.
Schiebend und trotz der herbtstlichen Kühle schwitzend gelange ich so zum Maškův vrch | Maschkenberg . Ein Rastplatz und eine beschränkte Aussicht lassen mich nur kurz zum Verzehr eines belegten Brötchens verweilen, dann schlängelt sich der Trail gar nicht mal so schlecht am Hang hinab.

Zwischendurch treffe ich noch auf diverse Stationen des Naturlehrpfades, wo es vorwiegend um den Kalkabbau geht, welchen die Lausitzer Störung hier möglich machte.

Eine Tafel ohne Nummer kündet vom ursprünglichen Beginn des Naturlehrpfades in der Urversion von 1941:





Aufkommender Regen lassen mich die weiteren Tourenziele Karlshöhe (treue Tourenberichtsleser erinnern sich)





und Spravedlnost | Irichtberg verwerfen, so dass ich auf dem grün markierten Wanderweg mit zusehends durchfeuchtender Softshell der Labung entgegeneile:





*Fazit:*

Trotz der Kürze - eine Tour mit Würze! Sowohl der Naturlehrpfad als auch die alte Felsenburg lohnen die zugegebenermaßen längere Anfahrt allemal, vom sagenhaft süffigen und nur in der Kirnitzschbrauerei erhältlichen Bier ganz zu schweigen!

Das Bier fährt mir ganz schön in die Knochen, doch zum Schluß radel ich in die Dunkelheit hinein über die völlig verschlammte Cyklotrasa 211 und 3014 (mit Abkürzung direkt nördlich am Dymnik | Rauchberg vorbei) zur Nationalparkbahn in Rumburk.

P.S. Gibt da in Schönlinde bald Adventsbock ...  
P.P.S. Da die Tour ja nicht wirklich fern der Heimat liegt und Böhmen ja gefühlt fast schon zu Sachsen gehört, bin ich dem SVTF treu geblieben ...


----------



## martn (23. November 2015)

Spannende Gegend, danke! Erinnert mich dran, dass ich hier noch ne gänzlich unbenutzte Böhm-Wanderkarte rumliegen hab (Khaatal). Wie ist denn die Situation mit Rad-Verboten da so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (24. November 2015)

martn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Situation mit Rad-Verboten da so?



Ganz klar: im Nationalpark (also alles was sich hinter solchen Schildern abspielt) sind nur ausgewiesene Radrouten (Cyklotrasa) erlaubt:





Teils sind nochmal extra kleine Schilder mit durchgestrichenem Radfahrern an einigen Abzweigen angebracht.

Trostpflaster: das Gebiet ist durch erlaubte Wege ganz ordentlich erschlossen.

Hier ein Flyer:





oder auch hier der Cykloatlas

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (24. November 2015)

Wenn es zu Mehrtagestouren nach Zittau geht, ist der kürzeste Weg durch das Kirnitzsch Tal bis nach Kyjov. Bin da also auch schon ein paar mal durch. Schön ist es dort. Doch gegen Mitternacht war es dort auf der Heimreise unerwartet unheimlich.


----------



## darkJST (25. November 2015)

Sind wenigstens ein paar der Wege halbwegs MTB-Interessant? Mit durchaus spannenden offiziellen Radwegen muss man ja in Tschechien immer mal rechnen wie wir hier im Thema schon mehrfach vorgeführt bekommen haben


----------



## mathijsen (26. November 2015)

Meines Wissens sind die Radwege in Nationalpark alle sehr gut ausgebaut. Nicht zu vergleichen mit den andernorts zu findenden Holperpisten. Das einzig interessante Mini-Stück dürfte in der Nähe der Dolski Mlyn im Tal der Kamnitz sein. Hat @tanztee hier, glaube ich, auch schon mal gezeigt.


----------



## tanztee (26. November 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hat
> 
> @tanztee hier, glaube ich, auch schon mal gezeigt.



Yo!





Das Khaatal selber ist nicht der Maßstab für die anderen Cyklotrasa, da komplett feinst asphaltiert.
Sonst sind die 4stelligen CT von mittlerer bis ausgewaschener Forstwegqualität, Trails sind nun genau nicht dabei.

Es gibt auch noch in CZ eine weitere Markierung in der Art der Wanderwegweisung, zum Beispiel hier die rote Zahl.
Die sind eher selten, im Nationalpark nicht vorhanden und werden auch eher massenkompatibel mit einer gewissen Breite sein.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## martn (26. November 2015)

Ah, die gute alte Cyklotrasy of Death... leider kommt man da immer nur in der falschen Richtung lang...






https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/3582920818


Hier, dieser Cykloserver, wisst ihr, wer die Wege da klassifiziert? Also nach legal und illegal. Ist ja immer die Frage, wieviel man da bei so Online-Kartenwerken drauf geben kann. Bei mtbmap.cz beispielsweise scheint mir das eher subjektive Empfehlungen wiederzuspiegeln als geltendes Betretungsrecht inklusive dessen Einschränkungen. Bei Cykloserver finde ich spontan auch mindesten eine Wegpassage, die dort als MTB-Piste markiert ist, wo ich mir aber recht sicher bin, dass da in der Landschaft Verbotsschilder stehen.


----------



## gtbulls (27. November 2015)

Das mit der Legalität ist so eine Sache, es gibt Karten (egal ob online oder Druck) mit richtigen und falschen Darstellungen und es stehen korrekte und falsche Schilder in der Landschaft; sehr weites Feld...


----------



## mathijsen (27. November 2015)

Also cykloserver basiert definitiv nicht auf OSM. Das ist ein Service von SHOcart, einem der größten Kartenanbieter in Tschechien und praktisch ne digitale Variante von deren Wander- und Radkarten*, die meines Wissens auf den offiziellen Daten der tschechischen Vermessungsämter basieren. Da sollte schon recht gut Verlass drauf sein.
Zumal es dort recht einfach ist: Dunkelviolette Linien=offizielle Routen, Hellviolette Linien/Punkte=Empfehlungen verschiedener Schwierigkeit (sollten auch legal sein)
mtbmap.cz ist dagegen tatsächlich nur ein Rendering der OSM-Daten.

*(Weshalb dort auch mit technischen Mitteln das massenhafte Herunterladen der png-Kacheln, aus denen die Karte zusammengesetzt ist, verhindert wird. Die wollen schließlich auch was verdienen.)


----------



## gtbulls (27. November 2015)

"Basiert" war vielleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt, allerdings hatte ich es so verstanden, dass es @martn  um die Attribute (Legende) geht: und die kommen lt. Impressum z.T. aus der OSM. ("Přispěvatelé")
Um solche Sachen wie Betretensrechte wird sich auch die tschechische Vermessung nicht kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (27. November 2015)

Das Wort heißt übersetzt einfach nur "Mitwirkende". Wie willst du daraus schließen, dass die Attribute von dort übernommen wurden? Kann auch andere Gründe haben, der Copyright-Hinweis (z.B. Verwendung von deren Skript-Bibliothek zur Darstellung etc.). Zumal man gerade bei den Radempfehlungen an vielen Stellen erkennt, dass sie nicht aus der OSM kommen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das auch lizenzrechtlich gar nicht möglich wäre, denn die freie Lizenz von OSM besagt, dass Werke, die daraus abgeleitet wurden, wieder unter dieser freien Lizenz veröffentlicht werden müssen. Und dass ist bei dem kommerziellen Anbieter sicher nicht der Fall.
Und wie gesagt. SHOcart ist der größte Anbieter in Tschechien und der Slowakei und auch Kompass und andere kaufen deren Kartenmaterial ein. Wenn die dort wirklich Radempfehlungen in verbotenen Bereichen geben würden, wäre denen schon längst jemand aufs Dach gestiegen oder hätte sie zumindest darauf hingewiesen. Ich vertraue den Jungs da schon deutlich mehr als OSM. Zumal ich bei Gebieten, deren Status ich kenne, bisher keine fehlerhaften Angaben entdecken konnte.


----------



## martn (28. November 2015)

Dann schau mal die Údolí Suché Kamenice bei Hřensko an. Die ist bei Cykloserver mit ner MTB-Empfehlung klassifiziert (bei OSM übrigens auch). Im unteren Teil, der das Nationale Naturreservat (NPR) Kaňon Labe durchquert, befinden sich in der Realität hingegen recht konkrete Verbotsschilder, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann.
Ein paar Kilometer weiter, in der Pavlinino Udoli ist deckt sich die Karte mit den Verbotsschildenr im Wald.

Im Isergebirge finde ich spontan Wege, die auf der Karte komplett verboten klassifiziert sind, in der Realität hingegen nur abschnittsweise. An anderen Ecken fehlen wiederum Verbote in der Karte.

Am Ende lässt sichs wohl nich vermeiden, dass man hin und wieder mal auf so ein böses Schild stößt und sich spontan ne Alternative suchen muss.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. November 2015)

Hier ist der Flyer von tanztee noch mal als PDF:
http://www.npcs.cz/sites/default/fi...klistika/100709_NPCS-skladacka Cyklotrasy.pdf

Und hier noch ein Flyer mit ein paar Tourenvorschlägen: 
http://www.npcs.cz/sites/default/fi.../Pruvodce_naucne_stezky/cykloturistika_CZ.pdf
Ob die was bringen, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Ferro (29. November 2015)

Ich habe auch schon überlegt mal im Nationalpark zu fahren. Da ich mich aber dort nicht auskenne und gerne auf legalen Wegen bleiben würde, wäre es nett wenn ich mich mal wem anschließen könnte.


----------



## leler (30. Dezember 2015)

Th. schrieb:


> Trommelwirbel für @Falco  - Zieleinlauf bei dei den 1000 tschechisch-slowakischen Meilen!
> Hut ab! Gratulation...



Wer 2016 mit Ähnlichem liebäugelt ( @tanztee vielleicht?) sollte die Anmeldung zum Rennen in der Neujahrsnacht unter http://www.1000miles.cz/prihlaska-2016 nicht vergessen .-) Und dabei ist "0.00:00" wörtlich gemeint. Die 100 regulären Plätze sind sicher innerhalb von Sekunden nach Mitternacht wieder weg :-( Toi, toi, toi!


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2016)

Dank ausreichend Platz vor der Garnisonskirche konnten sich 16 Freunde des Unterholzes zum Jahresauftakt von http:\\cielab.org treffen, schön das auch wieder ein Teilnehmer aus der Parallelwelt der Asphaltschneider anwesend war ;-) ... so ging es in ordentlicher Mannschaftsstärke in den Priessnitzgrund hinab und auf der anderen Seite wieder hinauf, der Kannenhenkel brachte, auf Grund der niedrigen Temperaturen wurde ein zügiges Tempo angeschlagen, die Gruppe schnell weiter zur Kannenhenkelbrücke. Die zahlreichen Wanderer wurden nett gegrüßt und auch ihnen ein "Gesundes Neues" gewünscht, Handzeichen und Rücksichtnahme der Wanderer machten es der Gruppe einfach sich entsprechend so anzuordnen, dass es keinerlei Konflikte, sondern nur staunende Blicke gab ;-) ... weiter ging es im entspannten Galopp zur Heidemühle, um nach Querung der Radeberger Strasse in einen netten Singletrail einzubiegen, der nun eine Ameisenstrasse aus dem Feld machte, so war nach knapp 1h der leicht überfrorene Staussee erreicht war und eine Pause eingelegt wurde, Zeit für das Gruppenfoto ...






... weiter auf breitem Wege über Bühlauer Waldgärten, entlang des Mordgrundwasserers hinüber zur Fischhausstrasse, die gequert und auf schmalem Pfad in schönem Flow zum Glühweinrennen-Trail, mir wurde auf diesem auch ohne einen Hauch von Alkohol ausreichend drehend im Kopf und weiter zum Nordfriedhof in voller Mannstärke und Richtung Priessnitzgrund, dort herrschte ein wenig Konfusion da ein durchzählen -1 ergab, also starteten eine kleine Suchmannschaft ... Entwarnung, dem Fotografen war die Luft entwichen, keiner konnte es bemerken, da entsprechend dieser der letzte in der Gruppe war ... also Ende des Ausfluges ein paar Meter vor dem Start, die Teilnehmer verteilten sich in alle Himmelsrichtungen, ich hoffe alle haben ihr zu Hause gut erreicht ...

Danke an Martn der manch Streckenhighlight einbaute, danke an alle die gekommen sind, danke an die Disziplin und das harmonische Miteinander und ich hoffe das man sich noch einmal sieht bevor es wieder heißt:

"The same procedure as every year ... 1.1.2017, 13:00 Garnisonskirche"

... allen Lesern dieser Zeilen "Happy Trails und vor allem Gesundheit"

Fotos im Grossformat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (2. Januar 2016)

Schön war es, bei dem Blitz-Eis in der Silvesternacht hätten die Bedingungen richtig doof werden können. Waren sie aber nicht, selbst auf den verwinkelten Trails gab es ordentlich kurvenhalt.





Mein Conti hat sich nur mit Mühe ins Jahr 2016 geschleppt. Martins Kurventempo war dann doch etwas zu hoch für den Deutsche Premium Reifen. Nun ist die Reifenwulst deutlich sichtbar von der Karkasse gelöst und der Reifen bereit für die Kiste, wo er zusammen mit seinen auf gleiche Weise gestorbenen Artgenossen den letzten Weg zur Continentalstraße in Korbach antritt.


----------



## tanztee (3. Januar 2016)

leler schrieb:


> Wer 2016 mit Ähnlichem liebäugelt ( @tanztee vielleicht?)



Danke für den Tipp, aber das ist mir dannn doch 2much, abgesehen von der schieren Zeitdauer. Ich bleibe lieber hier in der Homezone bei meinen Micro- und Midiadventures und konnte schon aus dem Grund nicht mitbieten, da ich unterwegs war ...

*Silvester auf dem Erzgebirgskamm am Stropník*

Zwei Tage - eine Nacht, das war der Zeitrahmen für meine Silvestertour. Eigentlich wollte ich einen neuen Deckenschlafsack genäht haben, da mein umgearbeiteter alter Yetischlafsack für Frostgrade eher suboptimal ist. Aber deswegen zu Hause hocken?

Nachdem ich im Frühjahr 2015 schon einmal in der Gegend um die Talsperre Fláje | Fleyh unterwegs war, hatte ich da noch einige Ziele auf der Liste. Nächtigen wollte ich irgendwo auf oder am Stropník | Stropnitz, einem der vorgeschobensten Aussichtspunkte im Osterzgebirge.

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein sitze ich schließlich via Freiberg im Triebwagen der Freiberger Eisenbahngesellschaft und bewundere bei der Fahrt durch eine schneelose Landschaft die Skihalter neben der Tür. Für den nächsten Tag waren Niederschläge angekündigt und steigende Temperaturen, so dass ich sogar eine Regenjacke eingepackt habe.

Holzhau, die Endstation, hat jetzt nicht gerade den repräsentativsten Bahnhof,





aber macht das durch informative Tafeln wieder wett.





Unaufgewärmt geht es direkt in eine schattige Steigung mit bis zu 18% hinein, heißt ja auch Bergstraße. An der Fischerbaude gibt es endlich mal eine ordentliche Infotafel:





All diese Hinweise ignorierend, geht es zum Glück nun endlich in den ersten Singletrail des Tages in den Wald hinein.





Ein Trampelpfad leitet über die Grenze und schon bin ich im Böhmischen. Matschig wird es auf dieser Tour nicht werden:





So kurbel ich in Gedanken versonnen durch den schattigen Wald und hoffe bald in den Genuß dieser Sonnenstrahlen zu kommen





Lustig gefrorene Pfützen finden sich im Wald:





Das erste Ziel soll der Puklá skála | Sprengberg sein. Auf dem Weg dahin umschmeicheln mich auch mal für 50 m die Sonnenstrahlen:





Dann geht es einen Wiesenweg steil und schattig (klar, was sonst) direkt in Fallinie auf den Berg hinauf, wo ich die Felsen vermute:





Oben angekommen, sind keine Felsen auszumachen. Also zoome ich nochmal im GPS in die Karte rein und entdecke etwas hangabwärts ein Symbol für Aussicht. Mööp! Also beim nächsten Mal den direkten Weg hochschieben!
Einige Augenglicke später bin ich angelangt und stelle das Rad ab. Nach einer kleinen Kraxelei bietet sich eine überraschend gute Aussicht vor allem auf die Talsperre Fláje | Fleyh.





Mit heißem Tee und „Groschkys“ aus Pulsnitz genieße ich die Aussicht und die Sonnenstrahlen. So kann man relaxen:





Nach einem spaßigen, kurzem Downhill geht es wieder über Forstwege weiter, wobei diese nicht so langweilig sind, wie man vermuten könnte. Da geht es auch mal durch dichten, urwüchsigen Wald:





So gelange ich zur Talsperre Fláje | Fleyh, wo mich eine gar sonderbare OSM-Signatur erst stutzig, dann neugierig gemacht hat. Was soll das den sein?
Wasserbiken vielleicht?

Von der Straße zweigt zunächst ein unbefestigter Weg ab, welcher direkt zum Ufer führt. Hier war auch einst der Ort Fleyh, welcher dann in den 60igern letztlich der Talsperre weichen musste. Diverse Grundmauern und Kellergewölbe sind auch heute noch zu sehen.

Das Rästel um die Tour ins Nasse löst sich so auf, dass hier die OSM-Mapper offensichtlich bei Niedrigwasser unterwegs waren:





Nach einigen Metern erreiche ich erneut einen Forstweg, welcher in die Straße nach Dlouhá Louka | Langewiese mündet. Bald erreiche ich auch den Abzweig der Cyklotrasa 23, welche für Tourenradler praktisch den ganzen Erzgebirgskamm erschließt. In den letzten Jahren sind zahlreiche Rastplätze entstanden, was ich hier gerne für ein Päuschen in Anspruch nehme.

Gestärkt rolle ich nach Dlouhá Louka | Langewiese und fahre über einen kaum sichtbaren Wiesenweg in den Wald zum Vlcí hora | Wolfsberg, wo ein Funkturm günstigerweise eine Aussichstplattform besitzt.





Der Blick schweift über das stets dunstige Böhmische Becken mit seinen Fabriken und Tagebauen, über den Milleschauer wieder zurück zum Erzbbirgskamm, wo hinter bewachsenen Steinrücken als Zeugen einstiger mühseliger Landwirtschaft sich der Stropník | Stobnitz wenig markant erhebt:
Das freut den Heimatfreund:





Der Loucná | Wieselstein liegt zum Greifen nahe. Nur der linke Fels ist offiziell zugänglich, der rechte eigentliche Gipfel liegt innerhalb eines Wildgeheges, wo man sich dann letztlich für ordentlich Schotter den Zwölfender übern Kamin tackern kann.





Nach einem kurzen Weg zurück in die Ortschaft beschließe ich, mich in der Wirtschaft aufzuwärmen. Das Thermometer straft den Wettervorhersagen Lügen, auf -7°C hatten wir nicht gewettet!





Drinnen ist es rustikal-gemütlich, ich kombiniere einfach meine Lieblingsgetränke miteinander: erst Kaffee, dann Bier 





Ja, der Hersteller empfiehlt nicht umsonst, die Kamera bei krassen Temperaturwechseln zwei Stunden zu temperieren 

Jetzt will ich aber noch das letzte Tageslicht ausnutzen und recht unschwer erreiche ich den Stropník | Strobnitz. Der felsige Aussichtspunkt unweit des eigentlichen höchsten Punktes ist großzügig ausgebaut:





Der Blick schweift über die weiten Wälder des Erzgebirgskammes ...





Ein Naturführer erwähnt den Vlcí dul | Wolfsgrund als besonders sehenswert, da aufgrund der Topographie eine maschinelle Holznutzung kaum möglich war, was zu einem bemerkenswerten Buchenbestand geführt hatte. Nur - wie komme ich dahin?

OSM schweigt sich aus, Markierungen fehlen gänzlich - also heißt es rein in Abenteuer. Nach einem übelst zerfahrenen Forstweg, welcher Frost sei dank aber gut zu befahren ist, geht es steil in einen kaum sichtbaren Weg über Stock und Stein in ein Tal hinein.





Offensichtlich war das hier mal richtig erschlossen; wer oben genau hinschaut entdeckt an einer der alten Buchen eine alte Wandermarkierung.

Eigentlich wollte ich _neben_, nicht im Bach fahren!





Der Vlcí dul | Wolfsgrund ist in der Vegetationsperiode sicher eindrucksvoller, aber auch so murmelt munter ein Wildbach zwischen uralten Bäumen und Felsspornen entlang.





Leider wird es dann auf einer gepflegten Forststraße fahrtechnisch etwas eintönig.

Oberhalb der Rýzmburk | Riesenburg bleibend, erreiche ich den Abzweig des blau markierten Wanderweges nach Dlouhá Louka | Langewiese, wovon auch gleich ein schmaler, steiler Trail zu einer geologischen Besonderheit erster Güte abzweigt. Ich keuche tüchtig zu Fuß hoch, bis ich einen Felsen namens Vrása (Falte) erreiche. Da hat aber jemand ordentlich Origami mit Biotitgneis gespielt 





Nach einem kurzen Downhill geht es erneut steil bergan. Statt die Cyklotrasa 231 hoch zu kurbeln, habe ich mich für den kurzen „Stich“ entschieden. Schiebenderweise gelange ich zu einer mächtige Buche, welche als „Gedenkbuche“ bezeichnet wird.

Im letzten Büchsenlicht bewundere ich die Szenerie:





Einem Zettel entnehme ich einen Stammumfang von 550 cm, 31 m Höhe und ein Alter von 240 Jahren. Auch soll der majestetische Platz „pozitivní energie“ besitzen. Eindrucksvoll sind solche „Buchenhallen“ allemal, da die geschlossene Krone anderen Pflanzen kaum eine Chance läßt, nur Buchentriebe selber haltem dem Schattendruck stand.

Über Dlouhá Louka | Langewiese zirkel ich meine Schleife und fahre dann einfach über die Cyklotrasa 231 zur Aussicht Dušanova vyhlídka unterhalb des Stropník | Stropnitz, wo ich schon im Frühjahr die Aussicht bewundert habe.

Da will ich nach 30 km Biken mein Nachtlager aufschlagen, da mir der Stropník zu nahe an der Ortschaft gelegen ist und hier vielleicht kein Feuerwerk entfacht wird.

Aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Wintertour heraus, habe ich mein Tarp mit und spanne das erstmal zwischen zwei Pfeiler des Schutzdaches auf.
Dann wird der Kocher angeworfen, was mit Spiritus und Handschuhen nicht so schnell gelingen will. Erst muss das Feuerzeug in der Hosentasche erwärmt werden, bis es überhaupt mehr als Funken von sich gibt. Letztlich retten mich die guten alten Streichhölzer - welche ich erstmal aus der wasserdichten Dose pulen muss! Es gelingt mir mit dem Messer, den Deckel abzuhebeln, dann zündet endlich der gute tschechische Wintersprit (der hier erworbene: Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland):





Nach dreimal Wasser fast zum Kochen bringen habe ich Nudeln, Tee im Becher und in der Thermoskanne drin.

Nur der größer werdende Eisklumpen im Wasserbeutel macht mir Sorgen, wie soll ich da früh zu Brei und Kaffee kommen  So gut es geht, isoliere ich den Wasserbeutel mir überzähligen Sachen.

Da es zu graupeln anfängt und sonst nichts weiter zu tun ist, beschließe ich, an der Matratze zu horchen. Warme Puschen helfen da ungemein:





Eingemummelt in den Schlafsack gibt es warmen Tee und „Nachtisch“:





Es kommt, wie es kommen musste: Die Tschechen erweisen sich als recht winterhart. Zuerst kommt ein Pärchen an, ich krabbel aus dem Tarp heraus und sie bieten mir direkt mal Glühwein an. Ich kann mich revanchieren:





Dann schlafe ich ein Stündchen, aber diesmal geht es richtig los mit der Party: Zuerst Stimmen, dann eine Hundeschnauze die durchs Tarp lugt - es nützt nichts! Raus aus dem Schlafsack, schon begrüßt mich ungläubig staunend über mein nächtliches Tun ein Trupp junger Tschechen.

Wunderkerzen werden entzündet, diverse Alkoholika kreisen (wobei sich dabei keiner „abschießt“ bleibt anzumerken) und natürlich darf ein Feuerchen auch nicht fehlen:





So geht es auf Mitternacht zu, ein bischen Deutsch und Englisch ermöglicht einigermaßen Konversation. Einer freut sich wie Bolle über seinen neuen Job als CNC-Maschinist in Augsburg, wer anderes war schon in der halben Bundesrepublik arbeiten - die wirtschaftliche Lage treibt die jungen Leute regelrecht aus dem Land. Trotzdem wird gefeiert, auch wenn eine Flasche Sekt für 7 Leute reichen muss ;-)

Kurz nach Mitternacht wollen dann doch alle ins Bettchen und ich wärme mich noch kurz am Feuer, bis es diesmal endgültig in die Falle geht. Dabei habe ich gleich noch den Wasserbeutel an warmen Steinen nahe des Feuers erwärmt.

Stille senkt sich nun über eine inzwischen weiße Landschaft ...


... Fortsetzung folgt ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (3. Januar 2016)

*Silvester auf dem Erzgebirgskamm am Stropník*

*Tag #2*

Gegen Acht werde ich langsam wach. Mein Schlafsetup hat dann doch ganz ordentlich warm gehalten, so dass jetzt immer der ungemütlichste Augenblick beim Winterboofen kommt: Raus aus dem warmen Schlafsack oder zumindest so weit hervorkrabbeln, dass man sich Kaffee kochen kann.

Der Wasserbeutel enthält das kostbare Naß sogar noch in flüssigem Aggregatzustand, und schon züngeln die Flammen unter der Titantasse hervor.

Als ich dann unter meinem Tarp hervorkrieche, hat sich die Landschaft in frisches Weiß gehüllt:





Mein Tarp hat die Feuertaufe im Wintereinsatz mit Bravour gemeistert und sich wacker geschlagen. So sieht mein temporäres Refugium aus:





Heute steht nurmehr der geordnete Rückzug an. Durch den Kaltstart von gestern und da die versprochenen Plusgrade wohl nur im Tal zu finden sind, hat sich das eine oder andere Zipperlein aufgetan; quasi so als Schuß vor den Bug, es nicht zu übertreiben.

Genauso habe ich die „Zwei aus Drei“-Regel entdeckt: Wenn man Hände, Körperkern und Fuße nimmt, sind immer nur zwei davon warm. So hatte ich gestern erfolgreich die Füße vorm Schlafengehen warm massiert - prompt war der Körperkern ausgekühlt.

Im Moment habe ich warme Hände und einen warmen Körperkern ... und kalte Füße. Wie ich es auch drehe und wende, für starken Frost sind die Schuhe einfach einen Tacken zu dünn und so plane ich mehr oder weniger direkt auf der Cyklotrasa 23 nach Zinnwald zur Schneise 30 und dann nach Altenberg zum Zug zu pedalieren.

Gedacht - gemacht:





Da rolle ich auf grifigem Neuschnee dahin, Nebel umhüllt die Landschaft. Eine einladende Schutzhütte nahe des Vrch Tří pánů | Dreiherrensteinberg lädt zur Rast bei Tee und Riegel ein:





Weiter geht es zur Vitiška | Wittichbaude, wo ich diesmal dem Straßenverlauf folge. Das ist aber eher ungünstig, da man so mehr Höhenmeter verliert als wenn man dem Wanderweg über den Klínovčík | Keilberg folgt (wo überdies auch eine schöne Aussicht lockt).

Da die Straße Richtung Zinnwald auch gesalzen ist, verlasse ich die Cyklotrasa 23 und biege vor der Wittichbaude links in das Tal ab, folge so dem rot markiertem Wanderweg.

Bis auf zwei Gruppen mit Neujahrsspaziergängern rolle ich dort für mich allein dahin:





Den langgezogenen Anstieg schiebe ich dann und bewundere sonderbare Quadspuren den steilen Stich hinauf zur Straße. Mein Tipp: Winterreifen 

Nach einer Stärkung in der rustikalen Beerenhütte an der Wetterstation rolle ich durch Heerscharen von Spaziergängern nach Altenberg zum Bahnhof. Klar, dass nun die Sonne scheint! Da hätte ich auch noch auf den Kahleberg kurbeln können.

Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, voller Eindrücke sitze ich am frühen Nachmittag im Zug und im Nu ist kurz hinterm Bahnhof Altenberg auch schon die weiße Pracht verschwunden.

*Fazit:*

Wintertouren folgen ihren ganz eigenen Regeln, Im großen und ganzen hat alles geklappt, bis auf Startschwierigkeiten beim Kocher oder Rucksackriemen, die mit Handschuhen nicht zu greifen waren (habe jetzt alle Schlaufen dran!).

Wer schier endlose Wälder, rasante Ausblicke und verträumte Wege sucht, ist jedenfalls rund um die Talsperre Fláje | Fleyh genau richtig unterwegs.

ride on!
tanztee

_Zum Weiterlesen:_

http://www.vychodnikrusnohori.org/gebiete/osek.html

http://www.vychodnikrusnohori.org/gebiete/flaje.html


----------



## darkJST (3. Januar 2016)

Schöner Bericht

Zum Kocher anzünden hab ich den: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/ortec-power-flint-kobold-137389
Macht sich auch mit Handschuhen sehr praktisch.


----------



## tanztee (3. Januar 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Zum Kocher anzünden hab ich den: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/ortec-power-flint-kobold-137389
> Macht sich auch mit Handschuhen sehr praktisch.



Im Sommer gerne 

Ich bin nach diversen Versuchen beim _Mini Zen Chimney/Sideburner Stove_ gelandet:





Im Sommer reicht es, in ein Loch die Feuerzeugflamme hineinzüngeln zu lassen. Bei Kälte sind Spritusbrenner ohnehin grenzwertig und müssen vorgeheizt werden. Dazu schütte ich etwas Spiritus in den oberen Rand und selbst den muss man noch mit Nachdruck anzünden. Das gute alte Streichholz hat da einfach gewonnen: leicht, billig, brennt ausreichend lange. Das nächste mal kommt als Backup so ein nachfüllbares Sturmfeuerzeug mit, mit soner "in-alle-Richtungen-Brenn-Flamme".

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (4. Januar 2016)

@tanztee - Respekt, Respekt! Wieder 'ne richtige "Tanzteeaktion". Ich hätte das ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf, früher zu meiner Kletterzeit sind wir zwar auch oft und gern im Winter boofen gewesen - aber eben "wir". Die langen Nachtstunden - so lange kann man doch unmöglich pennen! Mit Gesellschaft scheinst du ja nicht zwingend gerechnet zu haben.
Ich staune auch immer über deine minimalistische Ausrüstung - ultralight hin oder her, irgendwo muss Schlafsack, Matte, Kocher, Verpflegung, Tarp, Daunenschuhe, Daunenjacke, Regenjacke, selbst das "mistmachende Kleinvieh" wie Lampe, GPS/evtl. + sep. Telefon, Erste Hilfe (für Mensch und Rad), Foto, Notmeter hin...? Scheinbar alles im Rucksack  am Rad ist ja nichts dran...

Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass man 2016 von dir noch 'ne Menge solcher "Tanzteeaktionen" nacherleben darf (muss ja nicht zwingend Silvester sein)...


----------



## spümco (4. Januar 2016)

@Th. : Ich lese hier zwar nur mit - trotzdem ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen...
Respekt @tanztee !!


----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2016)

Ja, ja mehr von den "tanzteeaktionen"! Sollte ich vielleicht auch mal wieder machen. Aber ich hab's wahrscheinlich nicht mehr drauf.... 

Feiner Bericht, schöne Tour.


----------



## tanztee (5. Januar 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Die langen Nachtstunden - so lange kann man doch unmöglich pennen! Mit Gesellschaft scheinst du ja nicht zwingend gerechnet zu haben.


Man trifft meistens Leute, damit rechne ich eigentlich prinzipiell immer. Zum allein sein hatte ich mich nicht genug versteckt und notfalls penne ich eben 10 Stunden 



Th. schrieb:


> Scheinbar alles im Rucksack



GPS am Lenker
Werkzeug, Schlauch, ggf. Licht in Satteltasche
Kamera und Stativ in den Hosentaschen
Hüfttasche mit allem Wichtigem & Wertvollen (wiegt dann über ein Pfund!)
Rest im Rucksack
An der Ausrüstung habe ich natürlich eine ganze Weile getüftelt, ist ja auch schon der zweite selbstgenähte Rucksack. Der Schlafsack ist (noch) daunengefüllt, sonst habe ich Jacke, Weste und Füßlinge ("Booties") mit Primaloft gefüllt. Leicht, super schnell trocken und gut zu verarbeiten. 
Vom Deckenschlafsack #3 gibts schon den Prototypen aus einer IKEA-Decke (kostet unter 3 €), auch Tarp #2 wird schon konstruiert ... hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich keinen Fernseher habe 

Die ganze Light-Bikepacking-Technologie und Betrachtungen dazu will ich schrittweise hier mal so insgesamt präsentieren, da sich das alles im Forum doch recht breit streut.



Th. schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass man 2016 von dir noch 'ne Menge solcher "Tanzteeaktionen" nacherleben darf



An der Menge arbeite ich noch  aber mal schauen!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (6. Januar 2016)

*Daniel* Marco Polo Boone, der städtische Oberverrückte mit dem Entdeckergen, derjenige, den selbst frostigste Grade nicht schrecken können ist wieder back und hat berichtet  !
"Köglers Naturpfade" lass ich mir ja noch gefallen oder besser, das täte auch mir gefallen, so bisschen dar rumentdecken. Aber Dein neuester Streich, da frieren mir selbst in der 30°C warmen Stube die Pfoten ein !!!
Chapeau mein Lieber und tiefe Verneigung - und ich schließe mich da dem Alten Sack CC. an, der da sagt:


CC. schrieb:


> .... Aber ich hab's wahrscheinlich nicht mehr drauf....



Ach ja, was mir aufgefallen ist, das ist doch das Gebiet wo *martn *und seine Gang ihr Unwesen treiben !?
Die Gegend kam mir bekannt vor ... und siehe da:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/21434724252/in/dateposted/

Keep on !
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (6. Januar 2016)

Wer in den Genuss kommt zusammen mit @tanztee eine Tour abzufahren, kann eigentlich auch ohne jede Ausrüstung an den Start gehen. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an meine gerissene Hose am Milleschauer. Schwupp, hatte tanztee die Singer hervorgekramt und mich aus meiner Notlage befreit 
Jedenfalls wieder ein super Abenteuerbericht, bei dem es mich schon beim Lesen fröstelte!


----------



## diomant (8. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mich nun durch 1/3 der Seiten gelesen, großartig! Komme aus der Stadt mit den 3 O  und bin beeindruckt, was hier so passiert ist.

Dafür nun aber eine Frage. Für kleinere Touren, auch mal fernab der Heimat, welches GPS nutzt ihr? Ich hatte mal das Teasi Pro, war nicht sooo ganz zufrieden, träge Bedienung und nie richtig warm geworden, Geocaching ist da ja auch nicht möglich. Derzeit hab ich mein ausrangiertes iPhone am Rad und will die Maps 3D App nutzen. Schaut auch erstmal ganz gut aus. Oder habt ihr Empfehlungen?

Geht wie gesagt um das "Finden" von kleinen Wegen (Wobei dort eher keine großartigen Trails dabei sein müssen, die Mitfahrerin mag das nicht so) im bekannten Gebiet, aber auch für anstehende Radtouren/-urlaube.

Vielen Dank


----------



## sbradl (8. Januar 2016)

diomant schrieb:


> Dafür nun aber eine Frage. Für kleinere Touren, auch mal fernab der Heimat, welches GPS nutzt ihr? Ich hatte mal das Teasi Pro, war nicht sooo ganz zufrieden, träge Bedienung und nie richtig warm geworden, Geocaching ist da ja auch nicht möglich. Derzeit hab ich mein ausrangiertes iPhone am Rad und will die Maps 3D App nutzen. Schaut auch erstmal ganz gut aus. Oder habt ihr Empfehlungen?
> 
> Geht wie gesagt um das "Finden" von kleinen Wegen (Wobei dort eher keine großartigen Trails dabei sein müssen, die Mitfahrerin mag das nicht so) im bekannten Gebiet, aber auch für anstehende Radtouren/-urlaube.
> 
> Vielen Dank



Ich nutze mein Smartphone mit der App Locus Pro (gibts aber glaub nur für Android), den Karten von Openandromaps und zur Offline-Navigation Brouter. Damit das ganze lange genug hält hab ich noch einen externen Akku dazu.


----------



## AlterSachse (8. Januar 2016)

diomant schrieb:


> Dafür nun aber eine Frage. Für kleinere Touren, auch mal fernab der Heimat, welches GPS nutzt ihr? Ich hatte mal das Teasi Pro, war nicht sooo ganz zufrieden, träge Bedienung und nie richtig warm geworden, Geocaching ist da ja auch nicht möglich. Derzeit hab ich mein ausrangiertes iPhone am Rad und will die Maps 3D App nutzen. Schaut auch erstmal ganz gut aus. Oder habt ihr Empfehlungen?


HI,
Iphone nicht ganz so meine Richtung aber ich würde ne App suchen die Garmin Karten tauglich ist. Weil Garmin Karten gibt es halt für jeden Anspruch für lau.
Eventuell mal das testen
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/imgmaps/id549772100?ls=1&mt=8
oder dann hier schauen http://www8.garmin.com/apps/
Ich selbst nutze Garmin Dakota20 oder Smarti mit App Oruxmaps wegen der Karten Kompatibilität.
Weiter will ich hier nicht ausholen weil es nicht ganz zum Thema passt.
Google ist aber ein guter Freund mit vielen Antworten.
Gruß


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2016)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Weil Garmin Karten gibt es halt für jeden Anspruch für lau.


 Hust hust,
seit wann hat garmin Karten zu verschenken?
Was du meinst sind open street map Karten kurz OSM.
Original Garmin Karten sind Schweine teuer und oft auch zu nix zu gebrauchen...


----------



## AlterSachse (8. Januar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hust hust,
> seit wann hat garmin Karten zu verschenken?
> Was du meinst sind open street map Karten kurz OSM.
> Original Garmin Karten sind Schweine teuer und oft auch zu nix zu gebrauchen...


Genau so meinte ich das in allen Belangen. Aber dank OSM ist Garmin Handgerät halt fast universell einsetzbar. Und wer sich richtig damit befasst kann sich für jeden Zweck auch eigene Karten basteln.
Aber das geht hier zu weit, da gibt es andere Unterforen hier.


----------



## tanztee (8. Januar 2016)

diomant schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nun durch 1/3 der Seiten gelesen, großartig!


Willkommen im Tourenfred 



diomant schrieb:


> Komme aus der Stadt mit den 3 O


Wir suchen noch radelnde Reporter aus dieser Gegend 



diomant schrieb:


> welches GPS nutzt ihr?


Garmin 300, sch##ß Display (zu dunkel), Batteriefresser, aber unkaputtbar und geht dank nur druckempfindlichem Display auch mit Handschuhen aller Art, sogar überfroren:





Dank "Custom Maps" kannst Du praktisch jede in Google Earth positionierte Rasterkarte anzeigen, das ist ganz praktisch bei der Suche nach historischen Wanderwegen mithilfe alter Meßstischblätter:





ansonsten: Übersicht OSM-Kartenmaterial im Garmin-Format 

Zu aktuellen Geräten kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass man nun neben R6 Zellen wahlweise einen LiIo-Akku nutzen kann und IMHO kapazitive Touchscreens verbaut werden, die sicher sensitiver sind, aber bei Kälte etc. eben den speziellen "Goldfinger"-Handschuh benötigen und ... bei Regen anfangen zu spinnen  ... also hat sich eher alles verschlimmbessert  

Als bekennender Schlaufonverweigerer kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Denke mal, dass die Handgeräte immer noch nen Tacken genauer sind.

Wenn Du Dein GPS ernsthaft nutzen willst, probier mal die Serie _Garmin GPSMap_ aus, da sind noch richtige Tasten dran.

Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## AstramanSI (9. Januar 2016)

so das ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu gebe.....Ich verwende zum Radeln ein Oregon 450 und ein Oregon 600 mit der Freizeitkarte D plus
Wege sind soweit alle drin wie sie auch gemapped wurden.

Vorteil von diversen aber nicht allen Garmin Geräten ist die Austauschbarkeit vom Akku.
Nachteil. im Winter kann der Akku auch mal bloss 4 Stunden von 10 Stunden halten.

Beim 450 Oregon wie beim 300 ist das Display wie Tanztee beschrieben, bei der 600er Reihe haben sich wie immer bei Garmin Fehler eingeschlichen. Die nach und nach Raus Programmiert werden. 

Alles in allem kann ichs aber empfehlen.......


----------



## Robby78 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das etrex25 von Garmin, was 2 AA/R6-Zellen verwendet, die als Ersatz mitgeführt schnell getauscht sind. 
Dadurch, dass das Display am Tag auch reflektiv gut ablesbar ist, kann man auf die Beleuchtung bei Tag gut verzichten.
Einige bemängeln zwar, dass man im Fall von eingesetzten Akkus, diese nicht intern laden kann, aber das würde outdoor auch keinen Sinn machen. Man kann aber extern 5V über eine USB-Buchse zuführen (wenn man z.B. eine sog. PowerBank für SmartPhose und Co. mitführt), dabei ist aber der Staub- und Feuchteschutz aufgehoben- somit nur die äußerste Notlösung im Schönwetterbetrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (11. Januar 2016)

Nachdem 2015 bis zum Ende fast lückenlos mit Touren gefüllt werden konnte, begann 2016 eher ruhiger. Zwar trafen wir uns zur alljährigen Neujahrsrunde doch mit dem darauf folgenden Wochenende befand sich eine große Lücke im Tourenkalender. Ein ganz schlechter Start ins Jahr.

Da erschien unerwartet der Martn wie gerufen zur Neujahrausfahrt. Normalerweise hat er als Teil des Karl-Ranseier-Raubelwalzer-Quintett über Neujahr sein Zuhause im Schnee. Doch dieses Jahr ist die Mehrtagestour wegen Schneemangels ausgefallen. Die Gelegenheit mussten wir natürlich nutzen um das Wochenende zu retten. Und tatsächlich Martin hatte bereits Pläne für den Sonntag. Diese waren viel wichtiger als nur eine einfache Tour am Wochenende. Denn er wollte auf die Suche nach dem Schnee des verlorenen Winters gehen. Bei dieser für die Dresdener Bikewelt überaus wichtigen Aktion mussten wir uns natürlich anschließen um den Winter zu retten.

So wurde die Tour am Ende des Tages veröffentlicht. Die Verkehrsvertriebe Oberelbe hatten den Winter bereits aufgegeben, denn der Altenberg Wintersport Express wurde nicht in den Dienst genommen. Entsprechend lückenhaft war der Fahrplan. Wir einigten uns auf die 9 Uhr Verbindung und hatten bereits einige Anmeldungen zur Runde.

Doch dann kam Jochen mit der Wettervorhersage. -10°C bei stürmischem Wind aus Südosten.







Es wurden gefühlte Temperaturen von -20°C geschätzt. Eben noch bei Plusgraden im Sonnenschein Biken gewesen war diese fast schon unwirkliche Ankündigung zu viel für den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer.

Dennoch verpflichten sich 6 Biker tapfer zur Aufgabe unter vollem Einsatz den verschwundenen Schnee zu suchen. Mit der Hilfe der kleinen aber 800PS starker Dieselmaschine gelangen wir mitten in das Osterzgebirge. Und da war er, der vermisste Schnee. Entsprechend wurde sofort der Reifendruck abgesenkt um möglichst viel davon auf einmal zu befahren.

Der ein oder andere war den ganzen Reifenkontakt mit der weißen Pracht doch nicht mehr gewohnt und musste noch ein paar Hube Luft in die Reifen drücken damit die eigene nicht zu schnell ausgeht.

Auf den Weg nach oben ging es dann los, wir befanden uns mitten im Eisnebel. Nach einer kurzen Bestätigung der Wetterdaten an der Tafel der Wetterstation ging es trotzdem hochmotiviert voran





Bereits jetzt bildet sich im Wind an allen blanken Metallflächen eine raue Eisschicht. Und wir fuhren immer tiefer in den Nebel hinein.





In der Hoffnung dass uns das Eis tragen würde, schlugen wir den Weg über den Moorpfad ein.











In der engen Baumgasse blieben wir auch vom Eisigen Wind verschont und konnte endlich etwas von Eislandschaft bewundern.

Die Zählung ergab dass keiner im Moor versunken ist, tatsächlich war das Eis bereits dick genug das wir nirgends eingebrochen sind.  Vollzählig setzten wir unsere Runde Richtung Pramenáč fort.

Unter lauter Fat Bikes ist man im Winter plötzlich mit 26 Zoll der Exot der von den Mitfahrern gemustert wird.





Den Gipfel bezwungen aber etwas vom Wetter gebeutelt gönnten wir uns erstmal einen heißen Tee:




first Fatbiketour 2016

Ist nicht grade das typische Bikebergsteigen Bild, Gipfelkreuz gab es auch keins, aber trotzdem  wurde jeder Meter Abfahrt genutzt.





Grundsätzlich gibt es da oben ein Gipfelkreuz, doch das steht zwischen den Bäumen auf der Wiese…

Um nach der Pause wieder etwas warm zu werden schlug Martin für den Weg ins Tal den beim Endurorennen genutzten Pfad zur Steinernden Sonne vor.

Anfangs war dieser noch etwas vom Wind vernebelt





Ein paar Sekunden später war es plötzlich klar und Robert hat den besten Zeitpunkt erwischt:





Als wir wenig später wieder beisammen waren, war auch der Eisnebel zurück.





Im Anschluss ging es auf die letzten und schönsten Meter der Abfahrt am Skilehrpfad bis zum Forstweg bei der Berghütte Mikuláška





Ziel der Tour war die Flöha Talsperre Fláje. Kurz vor 12 und das Ziel vor Augen, verzichteten wir auf die Einkehr.

Dann ging es noch mal richtig los mit dem Wetter.





Bei kaum Sicht wehte immer mal eine weiße Wand über den Weg. Man fühlte sich wie in einen Film-Blizzard, einfach toll auch wenn es wie Nadelstiche auf das Gesicht eingeprasselt ist.

Bis zu dem Vrch trí pánu/Dreiherrnstein ging es über das Feld. Als endlich zurück in den Wald kamen, machten wir in dem nahegelegenen Unterstand unsere Mittagspause.

Mit Mühslieriegel, Schnitten oder warmen Letscho aus der Thermoschüssel stärkten wir uns ein wenig und genossen den ruhigen Moment. Bevor wir völlig auskühlten machten wir uns eine halbe Stunde später für die Weiterfahrt fertig. Doch da brauch bei Alexander Hektik aus. Die Packtasche vom Gepäckträger war verschwunden. Als dann alle möglichen ablageplätze abgeklappter waren, musste diese wohl unterwegs verloren gegangen sein. Nach einer Prüfung der Zahlreichen Fotos konnten wir dies bestätigen und haben den Ort auf die Pramenáč Abfahrt eingrenzen können. Da die Tasche voller Ausrüstung war, entschieden wir uns für die Rückfahrt.

Auch wenn nicht alles nach Plan lief, hatten wir jede Menge Spaß





Kein Wunder, bei der Atmosphäre konnte man nur gute Laune haben, einfach schön durch den vereisten Wald zu fahren





Mit Rückenwind kamen wir rasch am Fuße des Pramenáč an und schon auf der ersten Abfahrt fanden wir die vermisste Tasche. Und das Beste: wir konnten noch mal runter fahren 





Ein springendes Fatbike erinnert mich immer irgendwie an einen fahrenden Zeppelin 





Wir waren nun schon 3 Stunden draußen und es bildeten sich so langsam die ersten Eiszapfen im Gesicht





Doch wir waren immer noch heiß auf Trails





13:20Uhr war es dann aber doch schon, mit der Talsperre wäre das wohl nichts mehr geworden. Mit einer kleineren Runde in Planung hatten wir plötzlich wieder jede Menge Zeit. Da konnten wir nicht einfach noch mal an der Berghütte Mikuláška vorbei fahren, wir mussten einfach einkehren.

Natürlich gehört die Knoblauchsuppe zur Standardbestellung, auch wenn diese etwas zu lasch für unseren Geschmack war. Das Bodenständig Böhmische Hauptgericht war aber gut. Alexander hat sich für die Umplanung zur Suchaktion mit einer Getränkerunde bedankt. Doch noch war der Rückweg nicht festgelegt, kurz darauf hatte Martin die Karte auf den Tisch gepackt und rasch etwas für uns gefunden.

Gut gesättigt brachen wir wieder auf und fuhren noch an der einen oder anderen vereisten Kneippe vorbei.





Sehr bald waren wieder im Eiswald unterwegs





Anstatt zur Talsperren zur fahren, war die Überquerung der Mulde, der schnellsten Fluss Mitteleuropas, unsere alternative Attraktion.

Im Gänsemarsch über die Tschechische Muldenbrücke





Kurz bevor wir die Grenze nach Deutschland überquerten wurde schnell noch für die Zugfahrt ein paar Dose tschechisches Bier besorgt.

Bergauf auf den Weg zum Kahleberg nutzte unser Handschuhverweigerer natürlich jede Gelegenheit sich zu befreien 





Das Tempo war weiterhin sehr gemütlich und alle waren noch gut drauf.





Ab einer gewissen Körpergröße sieht ein Fat Bike meiner Meinung nach fast aus wie ein 26er.

Unseren nächsten Stopp machten wir am Wüsten Teich





Ein paar Zentimeter vom Ufer entfernt war die Eisdecke verdächtig dunkel, wollte dann doch keiner drüber fahren 

Also fuhren wir außen rum





Und da waren wir, die letzten Meter zum Kahleberg:





Zu sehen gab es leider nichts außer Nebel. Daher ging es direkt weiter nach Altenberg. Mittlerweile war es schon dunkel. Direkt neben der Skipiste sind die den Trail herunter. Die Schneekanonen hatten da oben dank dem Wind gut in den Wald hinein gestreut und uns mit 15cm Kunstschnee viel Freude bereitet.

Da wir noch eine Menge Zeit bis zur nächste Bahn hatten, sind wir direkt am Bahnhof vorbei zum Geisingberg. Oben angekommen hatten die letzte Möglichkeit genutzt den Rucksäcke leer zu futtern bevor es wieder runter ging. Nach etwas Tee und Plausch freuten wir uns schon auf die Abfahrt. Die Geisingabfahrt war mit nicht mal 5cm Schnee noch ordentlich rau, das roch förmlich nach Platten. Und man musste nicht lange darauf warten bis es passierte.

Natürlich musste das dokumentiert werden:





Spannend, vor nicht mal einer Stunde hatte Martin davon erzählt wie Sie einmal den Zug fast verpassten weil Sie auf dem Gipfel 5 Minuten vom Bahnhof entfernt bis 10min vor Zugabfahrt gesessen haben. Mit nicht mal 3min Puffer sind Sie losgefahren und dann kam der unerwartete Platten der die Zeitplanung plötzlich auf den Kopf stellte.

Genauso wie in unserer Nacht , zum Glück hatten wir deutlich mehr Zeit bis die Bahn ankommen sollte, daher war es eher langweilig 

Doch für Bahnhof Lauenstein wär die Zeit dann doch zu knapp, also wählten wir Geising als Ziel. Mit neuem Schlauch im Reifen konnten wir dann die letzten Meter herunter rollen. Und sind alle heil angekommen.

Um die Wartezeit am Bahnhof besser zu überbrücken hat Martin angefangen seinen Tee mit Hochprozentigen zu veredeln. Und im Zug ging es dann weiter mit dem mittlerweile fast gefrorenem Bier zum Abschluss 

War eine Super Runde, wir hatten eine Menge Spaß und bei 3:45h Pause auf 3:45h Fahrzeit hätte es gemütlicher kaum sein können. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde.

Unsere Einsatz hat sich auch gelohnt, wir hatten den Winter gefunden und sogar für eine Woche nach Dresden geholt


----------



## martn (11. Januar 2016)

Schöne Bilder und schöner Bericht... war ne gute Tour.

Und schöner Bericht auch von Tanztee, bin endlich mal zum Lesen gekommen. Das liest sich schon ein wenig wie eine unserer Mehrtagestouren. Ich fordere eine gemeinsame Expedition!


----------



## tanztee (12. Januar 2016)

@Falco  Daumen hoch für Deinen Bericht und die Bilder 
@martn Ich habe nur 2,4" am Vorderad, also quasi Trennscheibe  ... aber wenn Ihr Euern Alterschnitt hoch und Tourenschnitt runter drücken wollt, geht sicher mal was 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## martn (12. Januar 2016)

Ich hab am Felsenrad sogar nur 2.3er Gummierung und die Kilometerleistung ist schon lange der Pausenkultur untergeordnet. Letztes Jahr im Isergebirge haben wir beispielsweise in drei Tagen nichma 120 km zusammengebracht... aber schöne Wege und Plätze gefunden und ne ziemlich gute Zeit gehabt. ( https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/albums/72157657509836421 )


----------



## Rockhopser (26. Januar 2016)

Nach so vielen Wintertouren, nun mal wieder ein Bericht aus wärmeren Tagen:

Letzten August habe ich mir die Gegend rund um Česká Kamenice (Böhmisch Kamnitz) mal genauer angesehen.

Nachdem mich S-Bahn und Fähre nach Schmilka katapultiert hatten, konnte der Startschuss gegen 11.oo Uhr fallen. Da die ersten Kilometer durch Nationalparkgebiet ohnehin nur unter dem Motto "Anreiseetappe" liefen, hieß es hier nicht unnötig Zeit zu verlieren. Auf offiziellen und zumeist asphaltierten Radrouten über Hřensko (Herrnskretschen), Mezná (Stimmersdorf), Vysoká Lípa (Hohenleipa) und Všemily (Schemmel) führte der Weg auch vorbei am Větrný vrch (Ottenberg), wo ich mich unweigerlich an @firlie 's Gipfelmartyrium erinnern musste 





24km und 3 - 4 "Wellen" später hatte ich mich nun also warmgefahren. Die Gegend nordöstlich von Česká Kamenice kam zuerst unter die Räder. Den ersten Aussichtspunkt Žába (Frosch) ließ ich gedanklich mit dem Kommentar "Der hats hinter sich" schnell hinter mir.





Wenige Meter danach eine weitere Aussicht, Ponorka (Unterseeboot) genannt. Ein wirklich schön erschlossenes Felsgebilde mit etwas Ausblick.









Da geht doch noch was.
Von dort führt ein hübscher Singletrail entlang der Kante rüber Richtung Jehla (Nolde), dem dritten Aussichtspunkt der Gegend. An einer Kreuzung kurz unterhalb bemerke ich allerdings, dass der Weg, den ich zum Erklimmen eingeplant hatte, nicht existiert.
Hm.
Das Navi hilft: rechts ein Weg, links ein Weg, beide führen ans Ziel.
Ich entscheide mich für rechts und verliere erstmal ordentlich Höhenmeter, die über einen steilen Serpentinenweg zurückerobert... *räusper... geschoben werden wollen. Das ganze unter den erheiterten Blicken einer tschechischen Wandertruppe. Ahoi!
Oben angekommen stelle ich fest, dass die linke Alternative ohne Höhenverluste hinauf geführt hätte. Ich sollte mehr auf die Höhenlinien achten 
Dafür hat es sich wenigstens gelohnt:









Vor mir breitet sich Česká Kamenice mit seinem Hausberg, dem Zámecký vrch (Schlossberg) aus. Den will ich mir für den Rückweg aufheben. Vorher möchte ich mir die Hügel am linken Bildrand vornehmen. Eines ist jedenfalls sicher, in Sachen Ausblick heißt es hier wohl: Aller guten Dinge sind drei!
Beim Verlassen der Gipfelformation muss ich feststellen, dass ich fahrtechnisch noch nicht richtig warm bin und kneife erstmal:





Es sind wieder nur wenige Meter, die jetzt zum Bratrský oltář (Brüderaltar) herüberführen.





Die Treppen hier lasse ich mir aber nicht entgehen. Trotz mehrfacher Versuche scheitere ich leider, die Befahrung festzuhalten... 10 Sekunden Selbstauslöser sind verdammt schnell rum.









Nachfolgende Biker sollten durch meinen Gummiabrieb aber wenigstens ausreichend Grip vorgefunden haben:





Eine kurze trailige Abfahrt führt auf eine Waldautobahn und schon ist das Nordost-Revier Geschichte. Strecke machen ist wieder angesagt um den Osten zu erobern. Ich passiere Studenec (Kaltenberg) und Zlatý vrch (Goldberg) bei Líska (Hasel)...





... und schinde mich durch einen völlig verramschten Trail zum Pustý zámek (Wüstes Schloss), einer beeindruckenden Phonolithklippe, die sich aus dem Tal des Kamnitzbachs erhebt. Ich lasse das Rad liegen und krieche hinauf, was durchaus wörtlich zu nehmen ist (das Halteseil hat seine Daseinsberechtigung):









Das ganze Ausmaß dieses Felsens offenbart sich aber erst von der gegenüberliegenden Talseite:





Während ich einen Riegel kaue, genieße ich hier den Blick und die Ruhe oberhalb des engen Tals... die jäh zerstört wird, als ein Zug vorbei donnert. Weiter gehts.
Der Abstecher zum Herdstein (Herdstein), zu dem auch ein markierter Weg führt, ist eher enttäuschend, sodass ich mir den Gipfel und Euch die Bilder erspare. Händereibend steuere ich deswegen das nächste Ziel an: den Střední vrch (Mittenberg).

Klack Klack, da verselbstständigt sich die hintere Schaltung.
Da wird doch nicht etwa...
Ein prüfender Blick bestätigt meine Befürchtung: das weitere Vorankommen hängt sprichwörtlich am "seidenen Faden". Die kleinsten Gänge erspare ich mir nun sicherheitshalber, weswegen ich schiebend den Gipfelfelsen des Střední vrch erreiche.





Hinaufstiefelnd versuche ich mich an der gemeinen böhmischen Gipfelbrombeere, die den unbedarften Wandersmann mit ihrem appetitlichen Äußeren lockt, geschmacklich aber eher an eine Zitrone erinnert >.<





Oben dann ein 360°-Panorama vom Feinsten. Wäre der Berg höher (593m), könnte es dem Klíč (Kleis)-Panorama Konkurrenz machen.





Nach ausgiebiger Pause befinde ich mich nun auf dem Rückweg gen Westen: Zámecký vrch und Česká Kamenice warten auf mich.
Wortwörtlich.
Denn ich bin nach der Abfahrt mit gerissenem hinteren Schaltzug in Dolní Prysk (Nieder Preschkau) gestranded 
Ich wickle die Überbleibsel beiseite und setze die Tour mit den 3, effektiv 2 vorderen Gängen fort. Ein Garant für wenig Fahrspaß und noch weniger fahrenderweise zurückgelegte Höhenmeter! Auf die glorreiche Idee, den restlichen Zug nachzuziehen und wieder festzuklemmen, komme ich erst nach Abschluss der Tour. So hätte man die Kette wenigstens auf eins der mittleren Ritzel zwingen können. Wir leben um zu lernen!





Am Zámecký vrch hilft aber sowieso nur eins: Schieben!





Mitten durchs Blockfeld windet sich der Weg nach oben.





Der Gipfel wartet mit einer kleinen Burgruine mit integriertem Aussichtsturm auf. Schick schick!









Allzulang halte ich mich hier aber nicht auf. Mein kastrierter Antrieb hat mich bereits viel Zeit gekostet und ich überlege, ob das restliche Drittel der Tour so noch zu schaffen sein wird. Herunter geht es über den selben Weg. Die anspruchsvolle Abfahrt wird durch mein Heckleiden etwas vermiest, obwohl die Spitzkehren im oberen Teil ohnehin nix für mich sind. Die hat sich der Teufel höchstpersönlich erdacht! Weiter unten ist dann aber Fahrspaß mitten durchs Blockfeld garantiert:





Schnell gelangt man nun über einen Wiesendownhill nach Česká Kamenice, einem verschlafenen, typisch böhmischen Kleinstädtchen. Die sehenswerte Altbausubstanz zeugt noch vom einstigen Reichtum aus Zeiten der Industrialisierung. Ein Bild vom Marktplatz...





... und schon geht es weiter ins Rabštejnské údolí (Rabsteiner Tal). So heißt der Abschnitt des Kamnitzbachs zwischen Česká Kamenice und Janská (Jonsbach). Im Zweiten Weltkrieg gab es hier eine unterirdische Flugzeugfabrik (heute Museum), zu der auch ein Arbeitslager gehörte. An der Gedenkstätte nehme ich mir einen Moment:









Ob die Schaukel neben dem Ein-Mann-Bunker damals auch schon stand? 
Wie auch immer. Weiter der roten Markierung folgend, spüre ich einen flowigen Singeltrail auf. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich heute noch nicht sonderlich verwöhnt worden, deswegen lasse ich es laufen und bleibe in einem engen Knick prompt mit der Schulter an einem Baum hängen. *autsch

Über Lužná (Luschna), Nová Oleška (Neu Ohlisch) und Bynovec (Binsdorf) geht es nun eher unspektakulär zurück Richtung Elbtal, wobei mich immernoch jeder kleinere Anstieg zum Schieben zwingt. Uff, langsam nervts... aber wo ein Wille ist... hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich seit Česká Kamenice weitestgehend auf die vordere Bremse verzichten muss? Die Beläge hätte ich vor der Tour mal checken sollen! 





Arnoltice (Arnsdorf) ist erreicht!
Schon oft im Forum erwähnt und abgelichtet schneidet sich hier der údolí Suché Kamenice (Dürrkamnitzgrund) tief in den Elbhang. Den 4 km langen und abwechslungsreichen Single-/Trail hinab sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen!









Für reichlich Abfahrtsspaß ist jedenfalls gesorgt, leider zuviel für meine Kette:





Sonst ist mein Rad ja die Zuverlässigkeit schlechthin, aber irgendwie hatte es heute wohl keine Lust auf die Tour 
Mit gekürzter Kette, gerissenem Schaltzug und aufgerauchter Vorderbremse rolle ich die letzten Meter hinab zur Straße und nach Hřensko, dem Ausgangspunkt vor nunmehr 7,5 Stunden.

Bevor es wieder auf zur Fähre nach Schmilka geht, lasse ich den Tag hier bei einer großen Kofola in einer x-beliebigen Kneipe Revue passieren und beende meine Runde mit der beruhigenden Gewissheit, dass unsere Nachbarn offenbar wissen, was gut für den deutschen Touristen ist: Lebensmittel & Marlboro. 





*Die Zahlen:*
73,5 km
ca. 1700 hm
ca. 8 h


----------



## mathijsen (26. Januar 2016)

Zumal das mit mit dem Bremsbelag ja nicht das erste Mal ist... 
Und dein Schaltröllchen sieht zahntechnisch auch nicht mehr so gesund aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (27. Januar 2016)

Respekt, daß Du mit den mechanischen Zuständen das Ründerl noch zu Ende gefahren bist. Aber schöne Bilder von toller Landschaft sind das!


----------



## Rockhopser (27. Januar 2016)

Die Landschaft dort ist wirklich erste Sahne. Und auch alles andere als überlaufen, deswegen klare Empfehlung von mir. Ich denke schon über eine Neuauflage nach um noch ein paar Wege zu testen und mir nochmal mehr Zeit für Ceska Kamenice zu nehmen...

An den Pannen war ich natürlich z.T. selbst Schuld: so ein Schaltzug reißt ja nicht von heut auf morgen. Und die Beläge... 
Der massive Kettenklemmer am Ende war dann Ergebnis der unmöglichen Übersetzung bei ruckelnder Fahrt über einen Wurzelteppich. Manchmal kommt eben alles auf einmal, die meiste Zeit heißt es aber: draufsetzen und wohlfühlen.

Es soll ja aber auch so Kandidaten geben, die bei gefühlt jeder zweiten Tour erst am Treffpunkt anfangen ihr Bike vorzubereiten... dann ihre Schnitte rausholen... und dann noch Riegel beim Aldi holen müssen... und nach einem Kilometer über einen Nagel fahren... und sich nach einem weiteren Kilometer durch einen wutentbrannten Tritt in die Pedale irgendwie ihr Schaltwerk abreißen...  
(Ich könnt mich heut noch kringeln, wenn ich an diese Tour denke - 2 Stunden für 2km, das ist bis heute glaub unerreichter Negativrekord... )


----------



## Rockhopser (27. Januar 2016)

-doppelpost-


----------



## tanztee (27. Januar 2016)

Du wärst ja mit geschultertem Rad zu Fuß immer noch schneller als ich aufm Rad 
Tolle Tour 
da werden viele Erinnerungen wach. Bemerkenswert die sportlichen Tourdaten. Nach Deinem Warmfahren wäre für mich schon Tourhalbzeit ...



Rockhopser schrieb:


> Mit gekürzter Kette, gerissenem Schaltzug und aufgerauchter Vorderbremse rolle ich die letzten Meter hinab zur Straße und nach Hřensko, dem Ausgangspunkt vor nunmehr 7,5 Stunden.


Hat wenigstens die Radhose gehalten? 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## AstramanSI (28. Januar 2016)

Geiler Beitrag....


----------



## Rockhopser (29. Januar 2016)

tanztee schrieb:


> Du wärst ja mit geschultertem Rad zu Fuß immer noch schneller als ich aufm Rad  ...
> Nach Deinem Warmfahren wäre für mich schon Tourhalbzeit ...
> Hat wenigstens die Radhose gehalten?



Da unterschätzt du dich glaub ich.
Radhose? Ja  Aber wer weiß, was noch alles passiert wär, wenn die Tour noch länger gedauert hätte.

@all: Danke für die vielen "gefällt mir"s.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Januar 2016)

Rockhopser eine schöne Tour hast du da gemacht. Einen Track dieser Tour hast du nicht zufällig Auch wenn mein derzeitiger Fitnesszustand solche Hammertouren noch nicht wieder zulassen.
Übrigens zum Winterpokalanfang waren die Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde im Sächsichen Flachland unterwegs (1) (2) (3)
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## tanztee (29. Januar 2016)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Einen Track dieser Tour hast du nicht zufällig


 



Mehr wirds wohl nicht geben ... Respect the locals!!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (31. Januar 2016)

Hübsche Runde, hab ich gleich wiedererkannt, bin viel davon auch schon abgefahren. Aber das mit dem Schaltwerk ist doch selbstgewähltes Leid, oder? Ist etwa 1 Jahr zuvor auf die gleiche Weise abgerissen und daraufhin hast du wie es aussieht nichts geändert 

Das mit den Abgefahrenen Bremsbelägen ohne Ersatz im Rucksack ist nun auch nicht das erste Mal. Da darf man schon froh sein das dir wegen der vermutlich auch lockeren Schrauben am Rad noch nichts während der Abfahrt auseinander gefallen ist 

Bin ja auch so einer der Verschleißeile bis zum Ende fährt, doch sollte man das bewusst tun und in dem Fall Ersatz dabei haben 

Wenn du den Fehler mit dem Schaltzug nicht findest, dann können wir uns das auch mal zusammen anschauen.



Genug über die Technik gelästert, ich erzähl mal was zum Thema Winter.



Mitte Januar sah es auch so aus als würde der Winter schon wieder verschwinden. Doch wir hatten noch Hoffnung einen passenden Ort für eine Schneetour zu finden. Drum ging es auf den höchsten Punkt in Böhmen, der Tafelfichte.

Die Autofahrt Richtung Osten hatte nichts Gutes vermuten lassen, weit und breit war kein Schnee zu sehen. Das Thermometer zeigte deutlich über 0°C und die Hoffnung schwand. 2 Stunden später sollten sich unsere Bemühungen jedoch auszahlen. Im Tal auf bereits 500m höhe gingen die Temperaturen gegen 0°C und die letzten Schneereste hielten tapfer durch.

Die anderen Wintersportler auf 2 Rädern hatten die Region an dem Wochenende bereits aufgegeben, denn wir waren die Einzigen auf dem Trailpark Parkplatz Pod Smrkem. Ideal für Robert um vor der Tour noch etwas Allrad Winterspaß zu haben.

Auf dem nun frisch aufgewühlten Parkplatz machen wir uns nun Startbereit. Es war nur knapp unter 0°C und recht störmisch. Der Schnee war lückenweise schon verschwunden und auch sonst nicht optimal. Doch wir nahmen was wir kriegen konnten und machen uns auf den Weg nach ganz oben.





Im Tal schien der Winter schon wieder verschwunden zu sein:





Doch auf 1100m gab es dann wieder Winterstimmung





Da hatte sich der Ausflug schon gelohnt.

Vom Tauwetter der letzten Tagen mitgenommen wurde es auf dem Weg nach oben noch mal richtig spannend. Der Pfad glich am ehesten einem zugefrorenen Fluss. Da riss es einen zu Fuß öfter zu Boden als einem lieb war.

Wenig später tauchten wir auf dem Weg zum Heufuder vollständig in die feuchte Wolkendecke ein.





Die Bäume schienen zwar mit Schneebedeckt, doch der Schein hat getrogen. Jede Berührung wurde mit einer ordentlichen nasskalten Dusche bestraft. Das war natürlich besonders auf den engen Wegen interessant wo es die zweige auf Kopfhöhe heruntergezogen hat.

In der Nähe des Ski Hangs machten wir an einem Haus vor dem Wind geschützt eine kleine Essenspause. Die Abfahrt war ein Tipp von Johannes und Stephan, welchen wir erst uns erst am Abend vor der Tour geben lassen haben. Beide waren sich nicht sicher ob diese im Winter gut geht. Daher entschieden wir uns für einen kleinen Umweg.





Ungewiss war die Beschaffenheit des darauf folgenden Abzweiges Richtung Abfahrt. Einer einzelne Fußspur war der einzige Anhaltspunkt zur Wegbeschaffenheit. Doch wir hatten Glück, man konnte dank des Schnees überwiegend fahren und musste kaum Wandern. Im Sommer wär der Umweg eher nichts.

Die eigentliche Abfahrt übertraf dann aber doch unsere sehr zurückhaltenden Erwartungen.





Es ging gefühlt endlos über diese lustigen Steinfelder





Die stellenweise noch etwas gröber wurden





Natürlich konnte man sich auch überall kalte Duschen im Nadelwald holen





Abwechslungsreich war es allemal













Richtig schön





Für die Auffahrt zum Gegenüberliegenden Großen Geierstein fehlt uns leider doch die Zeit. Das war aber gar nicht schlimm. Mit dem Tag waren wir bereits voll zufrieden. Daher machten wir uns auf den Rückweg und planten für den Weg zum Parkplatz eine Route durch den Trailpark ein.

Am Skilift vorbei ging es zwar kaum sichtbar bergauf, dennoch kamen wir nur langsam voran. Das bestätigte unsere Entscheidung umso mehr.

Die letzten Knabbereien verspeisten wir noch bevor es wieder in den Wald ging. Mit der Ladung Zucker im Blut ging es gleich umso besser auf schmalen Pfaden auf und ab.

Anfangs noch auf Schneeresten oder festem Nadelwaldboden





Doch auf den letzten Metern war dann alles zu spät. Das Thermometer stieg nur knapp über 0, doch dem stark angeschlagenen Schnee im Tal hat das bereits den letzten Rest gegeben. Es war alles nur ein einziger Matschhaufen. Von Kopf bis Fuß wurden wir vollständig eingesaut. Es spritzte einem pausenlos ins Gesicht, ausweichen war völlig hoffnungslos und es hatte nicht lange gedauert bis wir klatschnass waren.

Anders als sonst waren wir daher am Parkplatz zum Ende der Tour froh das es endlich vorbei war.

Trotzdem war die Tour ein voller Erfolg und es hat sich sehr gelohnt die letzten Winterreste auszukosten.


----------



## Rockhopser (31. Januar 2016)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Einen Track dieser Tour hast du nicht zufällig Auch wenn mein derzeitiger Fitnesszustand solche Hammertouren noch nicht wieder zulassen.



Hallo Kasebi!
Einen Track gibt es zwar, aber tanztee hat das ganz richtig erfasst. Raus gebe ich Aufzeichnungen eigtl. nur noch an Leute, mit denen ich schonmal unterwegs war. Also wer die Tour nachfahren möchte, muss das wohl oder übel mit meiner Wenigkeit über sich ergehen lassen  

Im Wesentlichen habe ich mich aber an die markierten Wege der Region gehalten und auf dem Hinweg an die offiz. Radrouten. Wer ein bisschen Detetktivarbeit investiert, müsste mit dem Bild des Streckenverlaufs und einer guten Onlinekarte (ich nutze meist diese Seite in der touristischen Ansicht) den Verlauf rausbekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopser (31. Januar 2016)

Falco schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Schaltwerk ist doch selbstgewähltes Leid, oder? Ist etwa 1 Jahr zuvor auf die gleiche Weise abgerissen und daraufhin hast du wie es aussieht nichts geändert
> 
> Wenn du den Fehler mit dem Schaltzug nicht findest, dann können wir uns das auch mal zusammen anschauen.



Da hast du glaube ich was falsch verstanden Falco, mir ist noch nie das Schaltwerk abgerissen.
Das war bei Matthias hoch zur Goldenen Höhe vor ein paar Jahren. Bist du damals sogar dabei gewesen. Wir beide sind danach noch zum Wilisch.

Beim Schaltzug gibts keinen Fehler, der reißt eben irgendwann mal. Aber danke für das Angebot 
Deine Tour les ich mir später durch, setz mich jetzt erstmal aufs Rennradl...


----------



## Falco (31. Januar 2016)

Dir ist vor eineinhalb Jahren der Schaltzug genau an der gleichen Stelle Abgerissen, weil da die Schraube zu fest oder die Klemmscheibe falchherum gewesen ist (spitze Kanten und so).

Da hatten wir doch extra bei einem Anwohner ein altes Rad vom Dachboden zerlegen dürfen um am Sonntag für dich an einen Schaltzug ran zu kommen. Weist du nicht mehr? 

War nicht auch an dem gleichen Wochenende dein Bremsbelag runter 

Bin der Meinung das die Mehrheit mit einem Schaltzug länger hin kommt als dein Schaltwerk, da muss was falsch sein.
Wenn alles Richtig sein sollte, dann sollten wir wenigstens die Klemmscheibe oder die Auflagefläche bearbeiten.


----------



## Kasebi (1. Februar 2016)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi!
> Einen Track gibt es zwar, aber tanztee hat das ganz richtig erfasst. Raus gebe ich Aufzeichnungen eigtl. nur noch an Leute, mit denen ich schonmal unterwegs war. Also wer die Tour nachfahren möchte,* muss das wohl oder übel mit meiner Wenigkeit über sich ergehen lassen*
> 
> Im Wesentlichen habe ich mich aber an die markierten Wege der Region gehalten und auf dem Hinweg an die offiz. Radrouten. Wer ein bisschen Detetktivarbeit investiert, müsste mit dem Bild des Streckenverlaufs und einer guten Onlinekarte (ich nutze meist diese Seite in der touristischen Ansicht) den Verlauf rausbekommen...



Solche Angebote macht man mir nie zum Spaß. Also wunder Dich nicht wenn ich bei Gelegenheit drauf zurück komme.  Ansonsten hast du recht. Mir reicht schon der Kartenausschnitt um die Route auf OSM nach zu vollziehen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Rockhopser (1. Februar 2016)

@Falco:
Diese Wintertouren haben schon ihren ganz eigenen Reiz   
Inzwischen müsstest du die Tafelfichte doch in- und auswendig kennen oder?

(Die Technik-Debatte verlagere ich mal Richtung PN, wird sonst zu Off-Topic...)


----------



## Falco (1. Februar 2016)

Ich? Da war ich zum ersten mal...

Aber im Sommer würd ich da gern mal paar Wanderwegmarkierungen abfahren.


Das Robertbild finde ich toll, das Farbenspiel hatte ich bisher nur selten und der Weiße Schnee sorgt dafür dass das diffuse Reflexionslicht absolut neutral ist. Fast schon wieder zu klinisch


----------



## Falco (1. Februar 2016)

Mir fällt jetzt erst auf das du wohl mehr gerannt als gefahren sein musst bei den Entfernungen die man da auf den Selbstauslöserfotos erahnen kann.



 

 



An den Bilder sieht man auch das du irgend wann keine Lust mehr darauf hattest. Das erste hat super funktioniert. Doch schon beim 2. wurde auf weitere Versuche verzichtet.

Ganz am ende gibts dann gar keinen Conrad mehr auf den Bildern


----------



## AlterSachse (2. Februar 2016)

@Rockhopser
eventuell mal die Video Funktion der Kamera benutzen und daraus dann ein Bild schneiden.
Die meisten können doch FullHD, und man würde Dich bei der Treppenfahrt in Aktion sehen.


----------



## Rockhopser (2. Februar 2016)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich? Da war ich zum ersten mal...



Im Ernst?
Meine mich zu erinnern, dass bei Cielab immer wieder mal Touren in der Ecke drin waren, aber da warst du dann wohl nicht mit dabei. *MyFault

@AlterSachse :
Oh nee du, Videoaufnahmen macht die Kamera nur in 640x480. Dort dann ein Standbild rausnehmen macht keine Freude.


----------



## sbradl (2. Februar 2016)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Im Ernst?
> Meine mich zu erinnern, dass bei Cielab immer wieder mal Touren in der Ecke drin waren, aber da warst du dann wohl nicht mit dabei


Die waren von mir und Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (3. Februar 2016)

Jup, sobald Singletrek (= gebaute Trails) in der Beschreibung stand hat sich Falco standhaft geweigert mitzukommen^^


----------



## Rockhopser (4. Februar 2016)

Falco schrieb:


> Mir fällt jetzt erst auf das du wohl mehr gerannt als gefahren sein musst bei den Entfernungen die man da auf den Selbstauslöserfotos erahnen kann.
> An den Bilder sieht man auch das du irgend wann keine Lust mehr darauf hattest. Das erste hat super funktioniert. Doch schon beim 2. wurde auf weitere Versuche verzichtet.
> Ganz am ende gibts dann gar keinen Conrad mehr auf den Bildern



Du hast es erfasst.
Die Treppen habe ich aber bestimmt jeweils 4 bis 5 mal probiert, aber da war nix zu machen.



sbradl schrieb:


> Die waren von mir und Jo



Wenn ihr das mal wieder macht, dann bitte laut schreien. Tafelfichte würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aufm Singletrek war ich erst einmal.


----------



## AlterSachse (4. Februar 2016)

HI,
ich hab im letzten Jahr mal einen Heufuder Versuch ausgearbeitet aber leider nicht dazu gekommen ihn ab zu fahren.
Aus Mangel an fahrbaren Untersatz sieht es auch im Moment recht schlecht aus deshalb gebe ich hier mal meine Planung Online.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/icboiondp6ib0fx/heufuder-plan.gpx?dl=0
Es geht hier hauptsächlich um Alternative1 die mal jemand testen müsste.
Falls das jemand fährt, über Infos ob das überhaupt geht wäre ich erfreut, etliche Wege sind nur als Pfad eingezeichnet.
Gruß


----------



## sbradl (4. Februar 2016)

Rockhopser schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das mal wieder macht, dann bitte laut schreien. Tafelfichte würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aufm Singletrek war ich erst einmal.



Wird gemacht.



AlterSachse schrieb:


> HI,
> ich hab im letzten Jahr mal einen Heufuder Versuch ausgearbeitet aber leider nicht dazu gekommen ihn ab zu fahren.
> Aus Mangel an fahrbaren Untersatz sieht es auch im Moment recht schlecht aus deshalb gebe ich hier mal meine Planung Online.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/icboiondp6ib0fx/heufuder-plan.gpx?dl=0
> ...



Vieles davon sind wir schon gefahren. Müsste ich aber mal mit meinen Aufzeichnungen vergleichen. Der Weg Richtung Süden zum Steinbruch ist Forstautobahn aber bergab das Stück Richtung Straße war glaub ein wenig technisch.


----------



## Falco (14. Februar 2016)

Ohne die letzten Hoffnungen zu zerstören, sieht es nicht gut für den Winter aus. Ungewiss ob der noch mal zurückkommt.

Glücklicherweise ist es uns vor genau einem Monat gelungen eine Wintertour durch das Zittauer Gebirge zu starten.

Da im Tal noch alles Grün war, sind wir so weiter oben in Oybin gestartet und direkt den Thomasweg hinauf. Der Weg zum Weißen Stein entsprach genau unseren Ansprüchen.





Die Abfahrt war sogar noch besser, perfekte Bedingungen:









Richtung Lausche hatten wir die Wahl zwischen dem Hauptweg und dem Vater-Imme-Weg Experiment. Wir entschieden uns für letzteres und wurden mit einem super fahrbaren flachen Anstieg belohnt.













Es gab nur eine schwer passierbare Stelle und eine kurze unbezwingbare Rampe. Nichts was uns die Stimmung vermiesen konnte.





Die Schneehöhe wurde auch so langsam interessant





Da kam man auch bei kleinen Rampen ordentlich ins Schwitzen





Auf der unscheinbar wirkenden kerzengrade Schneise durch den Wald hatte man auch aller paar Meter das Gefühl stecken zu bleiben. Doch zum rasten in Fahrposition hatte die Schneehöhe noch nicht gereicht.









Über den Hohlsteinweg ging es ohne Umwege weiter zur Lausche um bis zur geplanten Einkehr nicht zu verhungern.





Der Aufstieg gestaltet sich jedoch als unerwartet schwierig. Mit Volllast im Schritttempo den Berg hinauf mit Atempause aller 100 Meter. Das hatte nicht so recht mit die Mittagsplanung zusammen gepasst, also mussten wir den optionalen Lausche Aufstieg abwählen. Stattdessen ging es auf den Rundweg herum





Die Schneehöhe auf dem Wanderweg um die Lausche war uns auch etwas zu anspruchsvoll, also sind wir noch ein Stück weiter gefahren um auf dem Radweg um die Lausche zu fahren. Auch wenn das die falsche Richtung war, konnte man auf dem Grenzweg wie immer eine Menge Spaß haben.













Und dann kam das Beste, der Radweg. Es gibt nur eine Jahreszeit wo Radweg so fetzig sein kann.









Erst wenn links und rechts neben der Reifenspur Pedalabdrücke zu sehen sind, ist die Schneehöhe perfekt 





Und wer auf einem Radweg Wandern gehen möchte, muss mindestens ein Rad dabei haben





Da das so gut funktionierte, hielten wir weiter Ausschau nach Radwegen









Und da waren wir, kurz vor 1 kamen wir zur Einkehr in Myslivny an.

Unsere kleine Lieblingsbaude war leider schon voll, also sind wir in die größere um uns dort mit Böhmischen Spezialitäten zu stärken.

Eine Stunde später machten wir uns wieder auf den Weg und da riss die Wolkendecke kurz auf und bescherte uns ein paar Sonnenstrahlen.









Wir entschieden uns gegen den Cotta-Weg, welcher mit der glitschigen Holztrasse über das Moor bereits im Sommer anspruchsvoll ist und machten einen kleinen Umweg.





Über den Orgelweg





ging es zum Orgelsteig hinunter













Besonders spaßig ist der letzte Abschnitt des Orgelsteigs













Obwohl die eine Treppe im Winter und bei Feuchtigkeit ein paar fiese Stellen hat.





Danach ging es ruhiger weiter bis zum Johannisstein. Ein paar Leidensgenossen kennen den ja schon, Zeit die Latte etwas höher zu legen: Johannisstein Winter Challenge





Mittlerweile war es kurz vor Einbruch der Dämmerung. Deswegen verabschiedeten wir Matthias und Stephan da die beiden keine Lampe dabei hatten.

Zu dritt ging es dann weiter zum Hochwald hinauf, der darf nicht fehlen, auch wenn es noch so brennt.

Die Abfahrt war dann aber nicht ohne,





die ausgelaufene Gasse in dem tiefen Schnee hat einen bei der kleinsten Touchierung der Kante in den Schnee geworfen.





Spitzkehren hatten da einen ganz besonderen Reiz und die schmalen Passagen waren im Schnee sogar noch schmäler





Wie durch einen Tunnel ging es durch den verschneiten Nadelwald













Im Anschluss fanden wir uns unerwartet auf der Malevil Cup Strecke wieder





An der Kammstraße angekommen stand nun die Entscheidung zwischen Abfahrt und Brandhöhe.

Wir entschieden uns nach einer Hand voll Gummitiere für die Brandhöhe und fuhren durch die Winternacht bergauf.

Mit der Scharfenstein Abfahrt schlossen wir die Tour dann ab













Besser konnten wir den Wintertag nicht nutzen, jede freie Minute wurde im Schnee verbracht.


----------



## tanztee (14. Februar 2016)

Boooah, geniale 44 Fotos von einer gediegenen Schneetour 
Tagestourenfotozahlrekord?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (14. Februar 2016)

tanztee schrieb:


> Tagestourenfotozahlrekord?


Mit Sicherheit nicht, unsere Stolpertour im November hatte das getoppt...


----------



## Falco (14. Februar 2016)

Danke fürs Lob.
Es sind nur 44 zwischen die Zeilen geschoben, im Album sind 89

Die Stolpertour hatte 97.
Ich versuch immer unter 100 zu bleiben, wenns mehr als 100 sind dann steigt die Qualität weil ich dann wählericher werde.


----------



## darkJST (15. Februar 2016)

Falco schrieb:


> Johannisstein Winter Challenge



Wie isse ausgegangen?

Schöne Tour, bin ja etwas neidisch^^


----------



## Rockhopser (20. Februar 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wie isse ausgegangen?



Ich schätze mal, für die letzten Meter wurde der Schlepplift genutzt ^^
War der überhaupt in Betrieb diesen Winter?
Bin ja etwas erstaunt, wieviel Schnee es doch noch "doarheeme" gab.

Und zur Abfahrt vom Weißen Stein im Schnee runter sag ich nur:  
Schöns Ding.


----------



## Falco (20. Februar 2016)

Lift war an, aber leider schon voll 

Der wörtlich Weiße Stein war sehr griffig, sieht schlimmer aus als es war.


----------



## mathijsen (21. Februar 2016)

Naja, "sehr griffig" halte ich für etwas übertrieben, aber ging schon.


----------



## Falco (21. Februar 2016)

Am Tag darauf ging es zusammen mit der Uni Truppe nach Altenberg. Bei den perfekten Winterbedingungen hatte jeder beste Laune und es wurde viel herumgegeigelt.





Zunächst ging es mit sportlicher Gesellschaft auf den Kahleberg





Viel sehen konnte man allerdings nicht





Also hielten wir uns nicht lange im Wind auf und machen uns auf den Weg Richtung Mückentürmchen.





Doch der unscheinbare Anstieg der Straßenüberführung sorgte für eine Bastelstunde im Freien. Kettenriss stand auf dem Programm. Gut abgekühlt verfolgten wir weiter unser Ziel und wurden im offenen Gelände mit angefrorenen Schneewehen konfrontiert. Den Waldrand in Sicht hatten wir Hoffnung und schoben das Stück. Bis zu den Knien im Schnee versunken kämpften wir uns nur langsam voran. Am Waldrand angekommen wurde es nur stellenweise besser.





So entschieden wir uns für Schadensbegrenzung und stimmten für den Rückweg ins Flachland.





Zurück auf weniger mühsam befahrbaren Radwegen gönnten wir uns erst einmal eine Pause.





Und wärmten uns etwas





Sebastian war es leider etwas zu kalt, daher verabschiedeten wir ihn in Altenberg und sind zu viert weiter nach Geising und fanden dort unsere Lieblingsschneehöhe





Und dann bis auf den Berg hinauf





Zumindest hatten wir es versucht:





Bergab wurde es umso spaßiger













Der Blick ins Müglitztal machte Lust auf mehr.





Gemütlich folgten wir den Flusslauf durch die Schneelandschaft









Bis wir uns wieder durch den Schnee kämpften









Trotz all dem Schneezauber sehnten wir uns so langsam nach einen Abschluss. Die Synchronisation mit dem Zugfahrplan gelang uns jedoch nicht so gut, denn wir währen deutlich zu früh am Bahnhof angekommen. Als korrekturversuch schauten wir uns noch etwas in der Gegend um.





Bis es dann Zeit wurde sich auf den Weg zum Bahnhof zu machen.





Wir hatten die Tour im Schnee natürlich in vollen Zügen genossen, es war einfach schön eine der wenigen Wintertage genutzt zu haben.


----------



## tanztee (2. April 2016)

Heute war meine persönliche Saisoneröffnung und so puste ich mal den Staub von diesem Fred ...

*Nationalparkroute & Spravedlnost*

Zum Einrollen wollte ich ganz brav, ohne Knieschoner, einfach nur so durch den Wald fahren. So ging es ab Bad Schandau via Elberadweg und Zahnsgrund zur Radroute im Nationalpark. Die war gar nicht so langweilig, erstens erspäht man immer wieder schöne Felsen entlang des Weges (hier der Bloßstock):





und der Forst hatte mit Waldpflegearbeiten die Wegoberfläche unterschiedlich texturiert. Aber alles war sorgfältig mit Schildern versehen und einmal lagen sogar Gummimatten da, also war alles noch im grünen Bereich.

Nur das Selfie-Glück war mir nicht hold, einmal war ich nur zu 10% im Bild, dann war alles unscharf und dann hat es mir noch das erprobte Stativ zerlegt. Finde den Fehler:





So kurbel ich im steten Auf und Ab bis nach Hermsdorf, wo ich ein kurzes Stück Straße fahre. Das erste bischen Aussicht (rechts im Bild hinter einem Wipfel ist der Große Winterberg):





Bei schönstem Sonnenschein fahre ich über die Grenzbrücke und gleich rechts in die mir bis dato unbekannte Cyklotrasa 3031. Auch die tschechischen Freunde frönen dem Holzeinschlag, und entsprechend sieht die Wegeoberfläche aus. Hier eins der trockeneren Stücken:





Dazu wird es auch noch richtig steil, so laufe ich und knipse diesen ausgeschlegelten Weg:





Zum Glück gelange ich so auf eine Art welligen Bergrücken mit trockener Oberfläche. Vor dem heutigen Ziel, dem Spravedlnost | Irichtberg fahre ich nichtsahnend durch Doubice und stoße unvermittelt auf das da:





und das





sowie dies





und andere Sonderbarkeiten 

Ja, ich kann mich dunkel erinnern: "Stará Hospoda" in Doubice habve ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Das ist eine skurrile Mischung aus Holz-Kleinwelka, Mini-Kulturinsel Zentendorf und kultiviertem Messi-Sein (hier ein Eindruck). Oder warum stehen da Schützenpanzerwagen herum?

Egal, ich geselle mich zum fröhlich schmausenden Völkchen und stärke mich erstmal ordentlich.

Da mir die Zeit ein wenig im Nacken hockt, rolle ich bald weiter zum Spravedlnost. Es geht erst gemächlich bergan, was meiner Ermattung durch magenfüllende Transfettabfüllung (Mega-Portion Frittierter Käse ...) entgegenkommt. Weiter oben, wo der Wanderweg abzweigt, schiebe ich dann sowieso, schon wegen der zahlreichen Schlammlöcher.

Den Spravedlnost außerhalb der Belaubungsperiode zu erklimmen ist schlau, so wird die ohnehin eingeschränkte Aussicht nicht noch mehr verdeckt. Dennoch schön; der Blick schweift vom Jedlova | Tannenberg zur linken bis zum Studenec | Kaltenberg (nicht mehr im Bild):





Auf den DH freue ich mich schon beim Hochlaufen. Bis auf den felsigen Gipfelaufbau ist alles fahrbar und durch die Schlammlöcher gehts mit ordentlich Schwung. Wenigstens _ein_ Selfie gelingt mir:





Dann rolle ich nach Rybniště | Teichstatt und nach 5 Minuten rollt der RegioShark ein. Leider habe ich in Rumburk beim Umsteigen einen längeren Aufenthalt, bis die Nationalparkbahn losfährt (die scheint - anschlußmäßig - in CZ in ihrem eigenen Universum unterwegs zu sein  ).

Egal, um die 40 km und nicht wenige Höhenmeter in den Knochen sitze ich im Zug und  lasse mich durch die spätnachmittäglichen Sonnenstrahlen gen Landeshauptstadt befördern. Auch wenn die Fotoausbeute heute nicht so dolle war, nehme ich doch viele Eindrücke, Sonnenstrahlen und Bachmurmelgeräusche mit zurück!

Soviel zu meinem kleinen Saisonauftakt.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Ferro (3. April 2016)

Wir sind heute auch mal die Richtung gefahren. Durch den Nationalpark, Spravedlnost, Studenec und wieder zur Elbe runter. Echt schöne Gegend ist da da!


----------



## Th. (3. April 2016)

Ferro schrieb:


> Wir sind heute auch mal die Richtung gefahren. Durch den Nationalpark, Spravedlnost, Studenec und wieder zur Elbe runter. Echt schöne Gegend ist da da!


Seid ihr zufällig heute ab 7:59 Hbf. zu dritt los? Letzter Wagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (3. April 2016)

Ferro schrieb:


> Wir sind heute auch mal die Richtung gefahren. Durch den Nationalpark, Spravedlnost, Studenec und wieder zur Elbe runter. Echt schöne Gegend ist da da!



Wer sich so aus dem Fenster lehnt, muss auch ein paar Zeilen schreiben 
Wenn Fotos fehlen, tja, dann bitte nochmal abfahren 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Ferro (3. April 2016)

@Th.  Warst du der mit dem CUBE?
@tanztee ich habe nur Handybilder von den Aussichten ...
Aber wir fahren das bestimmt noch einmal

Edit: Wieso "soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen"


----------



## Th. (4. April 2016)

Ferro schrieb:


> @Th.  Warst du der mit dem CUBE?



Genau der.


----------



## Ferro (4. April 2016)

Ich bin der mit der beklebten Fanes


----------



## tanztee (4. April 2016)

Ferro schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Wieso "soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen"



Sollte nicht böse klingen  
Vlt. haben ein paar Smileys gefehlt  so etwa die hier 
Meine ja nur, dass Du uns ja irgendwie neugierig gemacht hast.

Mir würde es ja schon reichen, wenn Du mir (oder uns) die groben Tourstationen verrätst und das noch mit einem Handybild garnierst 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Ferro (5. April 2016)

Ich habe es auch nicht böse aufgenommen
Also wir (meine Mitfahrer und ich) haben uns dazu entschlossen, das Gebiet hinter dem Nationalpark in der Bömischen Schweiz zu erkunden.
Die Region war für uns mehr oder weniger Neuland und ich weiß auch nicht so recht was ich da zu fotografieren versucht habe. Ich kann auch sagen das eine Fanes mit 180/170 und 1x10 32/11-42 nur bedingt für die Region geeignet ist, vor allem wenn die Mitfahrer mit XC-Rädern unterwegs sind. Immerhin konnte ich bergab etwas Zeit gut machen, zumindest dem Hardtail-Fahrer gegenüber. Ich hatte also andere Probleme als vernünftige Fotos zu machen.

Wie @Th. schon richtig bemerkt hat, waren wir die drei Chaoten die am Dresdner Hbf um 7:59 los gefahren sind. Schon im Zug, kurz nach der Abfahrt wurden mir die ersten Fragen gestellt.
Frei nach meinen verzehren Erinnerungen:
"Flo hast du einen Plan oder eine Strecke"
"Nö"
"Gut"
Von Bad Schandau sind wir den ersten Asphaltanstieg nach Ostrau hoch, um dort die Radroute durch den Nationalpark zu nehmen.




(Hinter Ostrau ist dann auch dieses Bild entstanden. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Steine heißen! Notiz an mich: nächstes mal nicht gegens Licht fotografieren!)

Also sind wir durch den Nationalpark am Zeughaus vorbei über den Grenzübergang Hinterdittersbach weiter geradelt. Dann kam wieder die Frage: Wo willst du denn überhaupt hin?
Tja
"Ich habe bei MTB-News gelesen, dass einer ähnlich wie wir durch den Nationalpark und dann weiter zu einem Berg mit einem S, an einer Stadt mit einem D, mit komischen Figuren an einer Gaststätte ist!"
Gesagt getan, wir führen zum Spravedlnost.
Oben angekommen, habe ich es leider nicht, vor lauter nach Luft schnappen, sitzen und mein krummes 42er zu bewundern zu Stande gebracht ein vernünftiges Bild zu machen.
Die Pause habe wir dann noch benutzt, um mit einer Zange und einem Steinchen das Ritzel etwas zu richten.
Oben haben wir noch entschieden zum Studenec weiter zu fahren.
Der Downhill bis Dolní Cnribska war recht entspannt und spaßig, der uphill zum Studenec nicht.
Dem Heldentod nahe und nur noch davon angetrieben, nicht von den alten Wanderinnen hinter uns überholt zu werden quälte ich mich den Berg hoch. Die letzten paar Meter bis zum Gipfel gaben mir den Rest. Ich frage mich immer noch wen die Erbauer des Weges damit ärgern wollten. Das war ein einziges Steinfeld!

Oben auf dem Aussichtsturm ist dann noch dieses Bild entstanden:




Der Downhill war es aber aller Qualen davor wert! (Ich hatte einen Platten)
Und so düsten wir weiter bis nach Jetrichovice, wo wir zum Mittag einkehrten.
Beim essen beschlossen wir den ausgeschriebenen Radweg zu folgen, der uns zu einer alten Ruine einer Mühle führte.
leider ohne Rad:




Ich muss sagen, warum Singletrails, wenn es doch Tschechische Radwege gibt

Nach einem letzten Kampf gegen den Pastevnívrch rollten wir runter nach Hrensko und dann weiter nach Bad Schandau.

Beim warten auf den Zug ist mir dann das aufgefallen:







Die Navies zeigten irgendetwas zwischen 1700 und 2500 hm und ca 70 km


----------



## Th. (5. April 2016)

Ferro schrieb:


> Wie
> 
> @Th. schon richtig bemerkt hat, waren wir die drei Chaoten(...)


Also von "Chaoten" habe ich nichts geschrieben...


----------



## Ferro (5. April 2016)

Ich behaupte aber das wir Chaoten sind


----------



## tanztee (5. April 2016)

@Ferro geht doch 

Ich dachte gerade spontan: wenn Du denkst, Du bist verrückt, triffst Du einen noch verrückteren ... hammer Tour!!



Ferro schrieb:


> das eine Fanes mit 180/170 und 1x10 32/11-42 nur bedingt für die Region geeignet ist



... ich dachte schon, mit meinem 160 mm FW an der Front und vorne 2.4 Trailking das schwerste Tourengerät zu haben ... 

_Du hattest eindeutig ein Typ II Abenteuer!_

Hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen (auf englisch, von mir sinngemäß):

Abenteuer Typ I: Spaß beim Machen, Spaß beim Erzählen
Abenteuer Typ II: Streß beim Machen, Spaß beim Erzählen
Abenteuer Typ III: Streß beim Machen, kein Spaß beim Erzählen
Was ich sagen will: während ich selber Typ I Abenteuer präferiere, würde ich gern noch mehr Typ II Abenteuer von Dir hören 

rido on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferro (5. April 2016)

@tanztee Vielen Dank!

Edit: ich bin auch immer dabei meine Schmerzgrenzen auszuloten. Leider war ich gesundheitlich nicht auf der Höhe... aber es gibt sicher noch ein nächstes Mal!


----------



## Th. (9. April 2016)

Da es sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen hat, dass auch ich eine Saisonauftaktsfahrt unternommen habe, von mir auch noch ein paar Zeilen und Bilder.
Nachdem schon die Zugfahrt recht interessant war (rein vom zuhören und beobachten) und sich mir ein paar mal der Gedanke aufdrängte, dass die "Versteckte Kamera" auch im Abteil war - ich sag nur automatische WC-Tür - waren die Highlights der Ausfahrt eher weniger spektakulär. Wie immer wollte ich Lücken auf meiner Landkarte (auch altersbedingte nachlassende Erinnerungen) schließen/auffrischen.
In Bad Schandau bewunderte ich die Jungsporne um @Ferro , welche im T-Shirt losfuhren (mir war im bissigen Südostwind trotz Windstopperjacke hundekalt).
Nun ja, war nicht schlimm, in der Auffahrt nach Kleinhennersdorf, welche erstaunlicherweise durchweg fahrbar und dazu noch recht hübsch ist, wurde mir alsbald genügend warm.



Oben angekommen. Blick voraus:
Kleinhennersdorf und Kleinhennersdorfer Stein, dahinter Papststein (und die Papstdorfer Kirche).



Den Eingeborenen war es relativ Rille was ich da so trieb, selbst quietschende Scheibenbremsen hat sie nicht beeindruckt. Wartet nur, bald liegt ihr bei mir auf dem Teller!



Nun, das Wetter war an sich prima, man spürte regelrecht die Kraft des Frühlings - und schon fängt sogar so ein alter Sack wie ich an abseits des Weges zu spielen



Den Pfaffenstein ließ ich links liegen (jaja, früher in meiner Jugend, da wurde dort in steilem Fels noch gerungen...),



um alsbald die Feste Königstein vor mir zu erblicken.



Das hieß für mich in erster Linie: Linksschwenk!



Aus Pfaffendorf vielleicht noch eine Episode von damals: Es muss so um 1990 gewesen sein und wir (Kletterer und völlig fußballdesinteressiert) kamen zufällig an jenem Bolzplatz vorbei, wo gerade ein Spiel stattfand...



...und stellten fest, dass der Gästefanblock fehlte - nun, das übernahmen wir dann (wir hatten damals und ich auch heute keine Ahnung wer da spielte und warum). Die Fans vom Pfaffendorfer Fußballverein fanden das gar nicht witzig, sodass wir nach Abwägung des Kräfteverhältnisses uns doch wieder in Richtung der uns vertrauten Sportart verdrückten...

Mein Weg führte mich weiter durch Königstein und auf der anderen Bielatalseite hoch ins ehemalige Uranabbaugebiet. Dort hatte ich mal was über die Teufelsschlucht gelesen - naja, kann man - muss man aber nicht bereisen.



Hinter Nikolsdorf begeisterte mich die Anordnung der 3 Tafelberge (Pfaffenstein, Gohrisch und Papstein) - wie so ein paar alte Schlachtschiffe



Während der Fahrt Richtung Labyrinth fiel mir noch dieses tapfere Gehölz ins Auge



Etwas müßig über eine lange Treppe erreiche ich den Bernhardstein - kannte ich noch nicht, tolles Panorama!



...und 'ne witzige Passage: Immer schön die Rübe einziehen:



Weiter gings dann entlang einer Abbruchkante



zu einem historisch bemerkenswerten Platz, dem Napoleonstein. Dort soll 1813, der Kaiser himself gestanden haben und seine Truppenteile beim Sich-Sammeln nach einer eher verlorenen Schlacht in Böhmen beobachtet haben (danach gings dann weiter Richtung Jena)



Ja, und das wars dann eigentlich auch schon. Ich hangelte mich anschließend auf mehr oder weniger frequentierten Weglein entlang des Gottleubatals nach Pirna und erklärte nach rund 40km die Radsaison für eröffnet.
Ich rollerte noch die rund 30 km rechts der Elbe nach Hause, an der Kiesgrube Birkwitz-Pratzschwitz gab es noch ein verdientes Radsaisoneröffnungsbier - alles in allem eine geruhsame, nette Ausfahrt.


----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2016)

Am Bernhardstein waren Falco und ich Ende Dezember auch. Das Panorama hat mich auch beeindruckt. Wir hatten uns vorher zur in der OSM eingezeichneten Südspitze desselben Steins durchgekämpft, wovon ich anderen dringend abraten will. Ein völlig mit Dornengestrüpp zugewucherter Pfad und Aussicht nahe Null...


----------



## Falco (15. April 2016)

Das mit den Tourenberichten ist von meiner Seite in den letzten Monaten etwas kurz gekommen. Aber ich glaube meine langweiligen Texte haben ohnehin niemanden vom Hocker gerissen. Daher versuch ich es mal mit einem kürzeren Format.

Bildergeschichten

Fangen wir mit unserer ersten Frühlingsrunde an.

Als solche hatte ich eine Schneebergrunde ausgeschrieben und konnte Andre und Matthias dazu begeistern eine Erkundungstour rund um den Schneeberg zu unternehmen.

Damit die ganze Sache nicht komplett schief geht ging es nach der Anreise direkt mit einem Klassiker los





Jetzt danach waren wir erstmal gut drauf und konnten etwas experimentieren. Nach einigen Ab und Auffahrten sehnten wir uns wieder nach einem funktionierenden Tourenabschnitt und beschlossen etwas Spaß zu haben





Alle weiteren Variationsversuche scheiterten und so ging es weiter auf bekannten Pfaden





Unsere Experimentierfreudigkeit weiteten wir daher auf die eingerosteten Fahrkünste aus:









Den Tourabschluss bildete der Grüne markierte endlose Wanderweg am Hang.





Die letzte bergauf Passage





Und dann nur noch Flow mit Tiefstehender Wintersonne













Bei der Abreise hatten wir es auch nicht übertreiben wollen und machten beim nächstgelegenen Bahnhof schluss und erfreuten uns an den noch frischen eindrücken des Tages.


----------



## Falco (15. April 2016)

Zur ersten Schneefreien Wilischrunde war Andre auch wieder am Start.





Und Conrad war auch aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und schon voll dabei





Das wir wieder an der Auffahrt gescheitert sind, sollte nichts neues sein. Aber wenigstens die Abfahrt gelingt uns fast immer





Für Mitte Februar sah es schon mal super aus





Natürlich nahmen wir auch wieder die Abkürzung über den Berg. Da gab es dann Sonne satt













Auf den Weg nach Maxen war es fast schon Sommerlich





Doch haben die Temperaturen über 0 auch ihre Kehrseite





Trotzdem konnten wir die schmierigen Lockwitzgrundtrails genießen





Ein toller Start in den Frühling.


----------



## Falco (23. April 2016)

Als kleine Runde nach Radebeul ausgeschrieben haben wir nicht schelcht gestaunt als da 10 Biker auf dem Platz standen. Da stellte sich heraus das beide Gruppen die gleiche Idee hatten. Daher nutzen wir die Gelegenheit die Touren zusammen zu legen und gemeinsam zu starten.





Zunächst machen wir einen kleinen Umweg durch die Heide um ein paar Highlights mitzunehmen.





Als dann alle warm waren ging es in der Jungen Heide so richtig los:









Da gab es so viel Gute Laune das sich auch die Sonne kurz hat blicken lassen





Im Fiedlergrund wurde dann wieder gezeigt was fahrtechnisch alles möglich ist









Oder einfach nur den Trail genossen





Über die Hälfte der Gruppe hatte einfach nur Lust nach mehr davon





Daher ging es auch noch am alten Turm vorbei





Und über die Mauer









Zur Entschleunigung musste daher Maßnahmen ergriffen werden





Danach war die Gruppe nicht mehr ganz so wild, aber immer noch Trailhungrig





Daher schlossen wir mit einer Schleife durch die Heide mit unserer Runde ab









Da hatten wir eine super Truppe getroffen, es gab jede Menge Spaß und freuen uns schon auf weitere gemeinsame Ausfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (6. Mai 2016)

Tour zur und an der Mulde.
Startpunkt unserer Runde war Hohenstein-Ernstthal. Von dort ging es über die Langenberger Höhe Anhang anzeigen 490488 Richtung Grumbach/ Callenberg. Ab Callenberg über einen angenehm flüssigen Trail in den Grünefelder Park.


 Im Park selbst haben wir uns dann noch von zwei weiteren Trails bespaßen lassen bevor es über die Mulde ging. Auf dem Höhenweg Richtung Franken kann man sich dann dem Wechsel von Abfahrtsfreuden und kurzen bergauf Passagen ergeben.
Im Anschluss fuhren wir auf dem Muldedamm Richtung Wolkenburg.

 


Am Sportplatz kurz links abgebogen um zur Burg zu gelangen die natürlich geschlossen hatte. Also weiter.
Diesmal allerdings nicht zum Hauboldfelsen hinauf. Sondern, links der Mulde, im Tal entlang auf dem Lutherweg bis Penig.
Ab Penig nutzten wir den Höhenweg um nach Rochsburg zu gelangen.

 Dieser Weg ist in weiten Teilen super zu fahren und macht in jedem Tempo Spaß. Leider, oder zum Glück, ist mittlerweile die Aussicht zur Mulde hinunter an vielen Stellen eingeschränkt. Das letzte Stück dieses Höhenweges ist dann mit zwei Tragepassagen versehen,

 wobei die letzte der beiden auf einem Abschnitt lag der mittlerweile gesperrt ist. Allerdings nur aus Richtung Rochsburg. Denn aus Amerika kommend ist uns keine Sperrung aufgefallen. 

 In Rochsburg sind wir dann natürlich über die Hängebrücke gerollt um dann den letzten wirklichen Berg in Richtung Höllmühle unter die Räder zu nehmen. Oben angekommen haben wir uns aus Zeitgründen für die Heimkehr über Nebenstraßen entschieden.
Gesamt standen am Ende rund 65km und 750hm auf dem Tacho. Der


----------



## tanztee (8. Mai 2016)

carasc schrieb:


> Tour zur und an der Mulde.


Super - endlich mal wieder was aus der Ecke! 

Jedoch geht der Wanderpokal gleich wieder nach Ostsachsen ...  einige Impressionen von den Hometrails:

Von Pennrich aus (wo der gelbe Bikeshuttle endet) geht es durch saftiges Grün. Gefühlt ist jetzt wirklich Saison. Finde den Biker:





Wie die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung doch die Landschaft prägt - 2x Energie:





Hier versuche ich mich rund um die Johannishöhe an einem Trail. Wie derbe steil es da runtergeht, zeigt das Bild so überhaupt nicht 





Vielleicht ist hier die Steilheit und Ausgesetztheit besser erkennbar?





Letztendlich endet der Trail genau da, wo auch der Brüderweg endet. Ich peile erstmal das Bahnwärterhäuschen an und überlege einen Milchkaffee lang die weitere Tour.

Die sieht so aus, dass ich zunächst zur Butterstraße hochpedaliere. Mutterseelenallein rolle ich durch den Wald, der Specht hackt fleißig am Totholz und ein C-Falter (vermute ich) umflattert mich. Weiter oben gibt Meister Lampe fersengeld und dann wird auch noch der Energiebauer in seinem Traktor gegrüßt ... grüßt zurück ... so rolle ich nach Borlas und weiter nach Spechtritz, wo es dann über Feldwege zu einem seitlichen Trail hinunter ans Lübauer Gründel gehen soll.

Am Waldrand probiere ich mein nunmehr zum zweiten Mal umgenähtes Tarp aus. Es ist nun konsequent auf eine Person ausgelegt und in den Maßen kompakter gehalten. Die beiden "Vordächer" sind nicht ganz trivial zu nähen, da sich dann zwei Doppelkappnähte überkreuzen, wo auch noch das Band für die Zeltschnur durchgefädelt wird. Ca. 100 Gramm eingespart und regensicherer sehen so aus:





Dann geht es zum eigentlichen Ziel des nachmittäglichen Rides, ein Trail den @Falco und Co. schon befahren haben. Obwohl, so ganz glaube ich das nicht, deren Fotos suggerieren immer mehr episches Trailsurfen, als da manchmal möglich ist, oder  

Jedenfalls wusste ich da nicht, wo ich das HR hätte versetzen sollen:





Edit sagt, hier ist nochmal der Weg markiert. Fahrbar???





Klar ist es schlauer, die Stellen, die man fahren kann, abzulichten - aber meine Selfikünste haben Grenzen ...
Trotzdem ist es ein genialer Trail, zumindest die fahrbaren Stellen 

So, aber nu ab nach Hause und via Rabenauer Grund geht es dann zurück in die städtischen Straßen. Knapp 30 km für die reine Landpartie waren das, und ein weiteres weißen Fleckchen von der Landkarte getilgt!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## martn (12. Mai 2016)

Ui, das Tarp sieht gut aus! Hast du schonmal überlegt, die Unterlage mit anzunähen (was dann langsam richtung Tarptent ginge)?


----------



## tanztee (13. Mai 2016)

****OT-Warnung*** *



martn schrieb:


> Ui, das Tarp sieht gut aus! Hast du schonmal überlegt, die Unterlage mit anzunähen (was dann langsam richtung Tarptent ginge)?


Nein, ich bin im Grunde bei der selben Technologie wie sie good ol' Ray propagiert gelandet: "Basismodul" ist das Tarp mit "Bakes" (Schnabel, oder Vordach), welches immer mit Abstand zum Boden aufgebaut wird (Lüftung!). 
Dazu gibts das Groundsheet, bei heftigem Wetter noch ein einhängbares "Segel" (wird noch genäht, wenn meine Rester langen) und die Anhängepunkte für ein "Bugnet", also ein Innenzelt quasi nur aus Gaze mit festem Boden, sind auch schon da.
Hier sieht man Rays Tarp,  teilweise mit eingehängtem Bugnet und hier seine extra Tür - Batwing genannt.

So hat man ein flexibles System nach dem Baukastenprinzip, immer mit der jeweils maximal möglichen Lüftung um Kondensnässe zu vermeiden.

Soviel mal in aller Kürze - mehr dann im BP-Forum oder PN 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (17. Mai 2016)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Czorneboh  Bileboh  Runde  Tour 20
> http://altersachse.de/11-zittau/tour-20/czorneboh-bileboh.php
> Eine Nette Runde die sich im Moment noch lohnt, denn Czorneboh wird aufgegeben (siehe Bericht)


Ich zitiere hier mal aus der Seite vom Alten Sachsen (Tourtag Mai 2013):


			
				altersachse.de schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Zu guter letzt noch ein Schwatz mit dem Wirt, dabei erfahren das fast immer tote Hose dort oben ist und er nach 14 Jahren Pächter im August das Handtuch wirft. Damit wird wohl wieder ein Kleinod des Oberlandes zum sterben verurteilt, so wie Kottmar.(...)



Es freute mich heute zu erfahren, dass es auf dem Czorneboh weitergeht. (Die Medien berichteten schon letzten Monat - hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen)
Ich wünsche dem Pächter viel Erfolg und verspreche demnächst mal ranzurollen - Czorneboh und Co sind m.E. eines der Top-MTB Touren-Ziele in Ostsachsen.


----------



## AlterSachse (19. Mai 2016)

Ja Ja, habs verstanden 
Hab einen kleinen Passus dazu geschrieben. 
Hatte es in der Zeitung gelesen aber zu der Zeit hat mich das krankheitsbedingt nicht wirklich interessiert und ist in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Th. (19. Mai 2016)

@AlterSachse , neinnein - das war keinegswegs Kritik! 
Es (das Sterben der Baude) war ja eigentlich prädestiniert. Um so mehr freut mich die Wiederbelebung und sollte nur ein Anreiz für alle sein, mal ranzurollern und ein Sportgetränk zu ordern. Ich mag einfach solche Bauden - auf dem Kottmar muss ich mir immer heimlich neben stiller Wut auch 'ne Träne verdrücken.


----------



## AlterSachse (20. Mai 2016)

@Th. keine Sorge hab das auch nicht als Kritik verstanden. 

Jo ein Berg mit Baude ist schon eher was, wenn man oben abgekämpft ankommt und ein lecker Weizen zischen kann hat das schon was. 
In der SZ stand auch mal wieder ein Artikel das es am Kottmar wieder Hoffnung gibt, Grundstücksfragen sollen geklärt sein und der Umsetzer wird glaub zurück gebaut so das die Neuen Eigentümer Ihr Projekt voran bringen können. Aber wann ist halt die Frage und ob dann der Turm wieder nutzbar wird stand auch noch nicht fest.
Auch in Ebersbach Schlechteberg gibt es begründete Hoffnung das der Turm erneuert wird, Projekt da Geld fehlt, aber ich denke das wird vor Kottmar.

Nun allen ein schönes WE mit tollen Touren denn das Wetter soll ja supi werden.


----------



## AlterSachse (25. Mai 2016)

*Schluckenauer Zipfel - Tanzplan*

Da ja SUPI Wetter war am letzten WE hier mal ein kleiner Bericht zur Rentner Runde.


----------



## CC. (25. Mai 2016)

Ahhh, was für ein Blick!
Da wäre ich doch gern mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. Mai 2016)

Interessante Runde - bin ja selbst auch ab und an da unterwegs. 
Ist die Tanzplankneipe so abgesackt? Bin da eigentlich immer gern gewesen und zufriedenstellend bewirtet worden - ok, ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Gourmet, aber es war für mich immer mehr als akzeptabel.
Und was war konkret eure Kneipe? Das Motorest Dolina? (Mit Motorests habe ich z.B. schon haarsträubende Erlebnisse gehabt und meide diese deshalb...sicher zu unrecht) Das Tal vom Grenzübergang bis Dolina bin ich vor vielen Jahren schon mal langgewandert - war damals kaum möglich und habe ich deshalb aus meinen MTB-Planungen gestrichen. Scheint ein Fehler gewesen zu sein...danke für den Tipp.


----------



## firlie (26. Mai 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Und was war konkret eure Kneipe? Das Motorest Dolina? (Mit Motorests habe ich z.B. schon haarsträubende Erlebnisse gehabt und meide diese deshalb...sicher zu unrecht)


TanzplanKneipe, da hätteste nichts gegessen, das roch schon arg nach (verbrauchter) Fritte beim Eintreten. Das Radler war mehr Sprite als Bier :-( !
Das Restaurace bei Dolina, das war dagegen echt supergut. Mein Knecht kehrt da immer bei Motorradrunden oder nach dem Zigarettenholen ein. Der ist immer hochzufrieden und sagt: "Da hörste sogar das SchnitzelKloppen" in der Küche !" Und in der Tat, mein 400 Gramm Salat mit Hähnchenstückeln war frisch und ein Festmahl. Sehr zu empfehlen !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Übrigens, habe ich mir sagen lassen, war diese Location früher mal een "Puff" . Aber Genaueres entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis ;-) !
------------
Tolle Runde übrigens, bei der MTBler und Landschaftsgenießer voll auf ihre Kosten kommen. Die "Schiebereien" auf den Bildern müsst ihr nicht für voll nehmen, die Strecke ist fast durchweg fahrbar, wenn auch manchmal sehr steilprozentig. Einzig die Auffahrt zum Wachberg, die wird selbst für ambitionierte Jungspunte nicht zu schaffen sein. Da muss man vom Sattel runter !
Abfahrten von Rugiswalde nach Sebnitz und vom Tanzplan runter, der Alte Sachse schrieb es schon, sind eine Lecke. Vorsicht bei letzterer, da gibts ne kleine Schanze, das wurde hier im Fred schon mal behandelt. Wers allerdings nicht weiß oder niche daran denkt - ohweh !!! ... mal gut das der Jörg den ängstlichen -firlie- warnte, sonst wäre der bis Sebnitz ins Lazarett geflogen ...
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Faszi (11. Juni 2016)

Die Erlebnisse sind noch ganz frisch, also ran an die Tasten. Dies soll mein erster Beitrag sein und ich will Euch von meiner heutigen Tour erzählen. Wenn ich bei mir im Rödertal eine Anhöhe erklimme kann ich das heutige Ziel oft am Horizont erkennen. Und das sollte das Motto sein, bis zum Horizont radeln. Das siehht dann etwa so aus an der Aussicht:





Lange schon war der Weg im Navi, heute war endlich Zeit dafür. Leider war die Sicht nicht so schön wie auf dem Foto und so ging es erstmal die bekannten Wege durch die Massenei, durch Arnsdorf, durch Dittersbach und da tat sich dann das erste kleine Highlight auf, der Steinbruch an der Wesenitz.





Weiter ging der Weg auf den Breiten Stein, die Höhenmeter sollten heute nicht zu kurz kommen.




Jetzt kam natürlich Schwung in die Sache, bis zur Elbe bei Wehlen ging es meist bergab und das nicht schlecht.












Auf die Erholung folgte dann die Mühsal, es ging steil nach oben über Thürmsdorf, Königstein Festungsparkanlage hinein ins wunderschöne Biehlatal. Die Autotouristen kurvten umher um einen der wenigen verbliebenen Parkplätze zu ergattern, da hat man es mit dem Rad echt leicht. Schön war es jedenfalls zwischen den Herkulessäulen, Grossvaterstuhl und all den anderen Klettergipfeln dahinzukurbeln. Im Tal der Dürren Biehla wurde es dann ernst, es ging richtig steil bergan, aber alles fahrbar. Tschechien begrüßte mich dann mit einem kleinen Schilderwald und asphaltierter Cyclotrase.




Da kam dann bald auch die Auffahrt zum Ziel in Sicht, die hats dann aber nochmal in sich. Der Wirt am Gipfel war heute echt überfordert so das ich einen Imbiss aus dem Rucksack vorzog und dann den Weg fortsetzte. Es wurde dann noch eine eher unbekannte Aussicht auf Niedergrund angesteuert.




Da gab es dann auch endlich was ordentliches, tschechisches zu Essen und natürlich zu trinken:




Zurück gings dann mit der Bahn, schöner Radeltag!


----------



## tanztee (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo @Faszi , da kommst Du ja praktisch aus @firlie - County! Schöner Bericht - und die versteckte Aussicht finden nur die, die es verdient haben 

Ich biete einen leicht anderen Kamerawinkel:





ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (12. Juni 2016)

Schön gesagt tanztee, nur die es verdient haben. Der Vollständigkeit halber noch die Aussicht in die andere Richtung:


----------



## tanztee (12. Juni 2016)

Klar, die andere Richtung 







ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (13. Juni 2016)

Hab ich die Streckenlänge überlesen ?
Täte mich interessieren !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Faszi (13. Juni 2016)

Nein, haste nicht überlesen.
Hier mal noch die technischen Daten:
Länge: 75,5 km
1284 hm
5h Fahrzeit


----------



## husaberg_pue (20. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute,

Wollte mal kurz meine Erfahrungen von unserem VPW-Trip mit euch teilen.
Wir sind dem VPW vom 09. bis 12. Juni von Lengenfeld aus gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Das Fazit viel eindeutig aus: Großartigt Großartige Trails, großartige Landschaft, großartige Ruhe... vor allem die Ruhe war herrlich  
als Übernachtungen kann ich die Teichmühle Leubnitz,  das Waldhotel Vogtland und die Parkgaststätte Lengenfeld empfehlen. Die vierte Übernachtung war leider nicht so empfehlenswert. War definitiv nicht der letzte Ausflug in die Region.

MfG PÜ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (21. Juli 2016)

Garnichts mehr los hier. Vielleicht kommt etwas Schwung in die Runde wenn ich ein paar schöne Momente vom Jahresstart teile:

Aus dem Lockwitzgrund













Der Sächische Schweiz





















Und aus der Dresdener Heide


----------



## martn (30. Juli 2016)

Das Isergebirge ruft. Immer wieder. Und wir hören. Immer wieder. Es war das letzte freie Wochenende im Juli und wir wollten die Gelegenheit für eine ausschweifende Runde durch Hochmoore und wilde Felsformationen nutzen, nicht zuletzt als kleine Generalprobe für eine anstehende deutlich größere Tour.





Der komplette Bericht ist da zu finden: http://allmartn.de/geschichten/1607_jizerky/





Und sämtlich Bilder ohne Text: https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/albums/72157671534468846
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2040025


----------



## sbradl (31. August 2016)

Ganz schön ruhig hier geworden... @darkJST hattest du da nicht noch was vor? Würde ja hier zum letzten Beitrag passen


----------



## darkJST (31. August 2016)

Ich habe meinen Rechner nicht mit in Bayern...leider, sonst gäbe es noch was schönes von letzten WE;-)


----------



## sbradl (31. August 2016)

Ich meinte da eher unsere kleine Erkundungstour


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
nach langer "Funkstille" gibt es jetzt in der Reisekategorie unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-...n-fern-der-heimat.748148/page-4#post-14066067 & ff. einen Bericht von den 1000 Meilen 2016.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen wünscht
Eurer "Leler"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (20. September 2016)

Danke für den Link und natürlich den Bericht.
S p e k t a k u l ä r !


----------



## Th. (30. September 2016)

Ja, ich habe es mal wieder geschafft – einen dreiviertel Tag konnte ich Radfahren, da sollte natürlich was Erinnerungswürdiges bei rauskommen...
Wie wäre es denn mal mit Bikebergsteigen? Naja, wer jetzt hier an Harald Philip & Co denkt liegt falsch – mir schwebte da eher „mit Bike zum Fels(berg)“ oder so vor.
Also flugs in den morgendlichen Zug nach Altenberg gesetzt und erstmal losgebiket...
Die Wiese bei Altenberg im Morgentau lohnte wirklich mal einen Zoomblick...






Erstes Ziel die Tellkoppe – die Aussicht wächst langsam zu, die Abfahrt nach Kipsdorf war toll wie immer. Gegenseite wieder hoch zu einem alten Bekannten (der museale Pistenraupen-Multicar in Oberkipsdorf). Zwischendurch faszinierten mich die leuchtenden Vogelbeeren...









...irgendwie der versinnbildlichte Herbst, was wiederum etwas traurig macht...Nebel, naß, kalt, dunkel...aber schön sieht es aus.

Das Pöbelbachtal gequert, ging es über die Hennersdorfer Höhe in die Hartmannsdorfer Schweiz – zu meinem erstem Kletterziel der „Bike and Climb Tour“ - sicherlich nicht DAS Kletterziel, aber immerhein EIN Kletterziel: Der „Solist“.









Für Solisten wie mich kein Problem – hoch wie runter bekomme ich gerade noch so hin.



Per Bike gings zügig weiter (irgendwie hatten die Talquerungen länger als gedacht gedauert) in die Paulsdorfer Heide zu Kletterziel Nr. 2, dem Erasfels.









Ebenfalls nicht unbedingt das Hightlight der sächsischen Klettertradition – aber da steht er nun mal.
Da ich den Haufen kenne, hatte ich mir einen kurzen Abseilstrick eingepackt.



Bald öffnete sich der Blick neben Luchberg und Talsperre Malter auf mein nächstes Ziel – die Dippser Heide. Ich plante zügig über die Staumauer die Gegenseite zu erreichen...aber ach...













...warum hat mir das keiner gesagt?

So musste ich langwierig durch das Tal der Roten Weißeritz runter und drüben wieder hoch zum Einsiedlerstein, Kletterziel Nr.3, und ein m.E. gar nicht mal so schlechtem Klettergipfel.










Der erste Anruf der Familie läutete mich mittlerweile an – die Zeit drängt!
Also zügig (so weit es noch ging) wurden süd-Dresdner Randgebiete erreicht und dem Kletterziel Nr.4 zugeeilt...















...der Löwinger-Steig sollte den Tag eigentlich krönen – aber ach... Felssicherungsmaßnahmen? Vollsperrung? Warum sagt mir das keiner?



Ich gebe zu, die Versuchung war da – drüber und rauf hätte sicher keine halbe Stunde gedauert...

...nein ein braver Bürger macht sowas nicht.

Ok, irgendwie löste das auch mein Zeitproblem und räumte mir sogar noch Zeit für ein Zielbier an der Elbe ein.


----------



## tanztee (2. Oktober 2016)

_Bikebergsteigen wörtlich genommen ... genial!_
Es tut mir fast ein wenig leid, @Th. gleich mal vom Thron stossen zu müssen, aber es geht nicht anders 

Da hatte ich mir doch tatsächlich 2 Tage freigeschaufelt ... und ich konnte einen alten Plan realisieren:

*Der Nördliche Kammweg in der Oberlausitz*
Tag #1

Zwischen Königsbrück und der Landeskrone bei Görlitz, immer über die nördlichsten Höhenzüge und Berge, wurde etwa zeitgleich mit dem berühmten Kammweg dieser Weg geschaffen. Auf Basis alter Karten und Wanderführer kann der Weg ziemlich originalgetreu nachvollzogen werden und verläuft gerade auf den "Filetstücken" noch wie früher auf alten Wegen. Ein privates Quartier stand so etwa in Spreenähe zur Verfügung, so dass ich mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs sein konnte. 

Nach einigen Wochen MTB-Abstinenz  stand außerdem die Frage, wann mich das Pferd abwerfen würde. Aber zunächst sitze ich im Zug nach Königsbrück, ärgere mich über einen schleichenden Platten im Hinterrad und stelle fest, dass die Cam keine Speicherkarte hat ... MÖÖÖP! Die Speicherkarte bekomme ich dann nahe des Marktes in Königsbrück, wo die Tour nun beginnt:





Damit es wenigstens optisch etwas nach Bikepacking ausschaut, habe ich eine größere Satteltasche und so ein Mountainfeedbag ans Rad getackert, aber es wäre auch ohne gegangen. 
Zunächst folge ich der Pulsnitz, was sich wegtechnisch als suptoptimal erweist: der Weg ist einfach nur zugewuchert, flüssiges Fahren nicht möglich. Immerhin erhasche ich einen Blick auf eine eisenbahntechnische Spezialität:





und erfreue mich an historischen Wasserlenkungsanlagen





In Gräfenhain rolle ich die Landstraße hinein, die bald in historisches Granitkleinpflaster überwechselt. Willkommen in der Granitgegend! 
Da lernt man auch, dass die alten Trockensteinmauern die mit den großen Kloppern sind, weil die Leute erst ein Weilchen später die Teile vor Ort in handliche Brocken zerlegen konnten. Hält bis heute:





Am Fuße des Keulenberges treffe ich auf diese Hütte, mitsamt Feuerstelle. Ja, das fühlt sich ja fast schon tschechisch an: erst die Dörfchen, in denen die Zeit scheinbatr stehengeblieben ist ...  und nun noch das hier ... natürlich mit Feuerchen 





Während ich so durch die Wälder und Wiesen rolle, fallen mir immer mehr Gemeinsamkeiten ein: die Speisekarte, die sich hier in der Gegend und im Böhmischen seit Jahrzehnten kaum geändert hat (Soljanka hier - Knödel da!) ... die romatische Verehrung des Häuschen im Grünen ... alte Fahrzeuge (DDR-Multicar hier - Jawa-Moped da!). Ich erkläre schon im Geiste die Gegend zum assoziierten Mitglied der Tschechischen Republik ... Schilder für Radfahrer mitten im Wald! Wie in Tschechien!!





Da nimmt dann doch der Uphill meine Aufmerksamkeit in Anspruch, bald schon schiebe ich. Das ist im ausgewaschenen Mittelteil anstrengend genug:





Klaro, dass ist ja auch so ziemlich genau *der* Downhill am Keulenberg. Aber den Falschrumtrail des Tages vergebe ich diesmal nicht, da kenne ich die Gegend schon seit Kindesbeinen zu gut und zwangsweise sind auf der Tour 50% aller Trails "falschrum". 

Oben geht es erstmal auf den Turm hoch 





und der Blick schweift über die in die Ebene auslaufenden Hügel der Westlausitz:





Am Horizont ist sogar der Hohe Schneeberg auszumachen:





Da ich ja nun ausnahmsweise nicht im Böhmischen toure, gibt es zumindest geschmackliche Anleihen:





Nun verlasse ich die Originalroute und traile über einen Wanderweg unweit der Versorungsstraße hinab. Der erste Selfie ist noch etwas ungelenk:





Bis Pulsnitz geht es schlicht und einfach die Landstraße entlang, wie im Original. Der Weiterweg wird durch lokales Obst versüßt:





Plötzlich riecht es weihnachtlich ...  es wird noch süßer. Ohne gefüllte Spitzkuchen fahre ich hier nicht weiter:





Dann geht es via Kirchsteig Richtung Schwedenstein:





Oben schenke ich mir den Turmaufstieg, raste nur kurz und umgehe wiederum die originale Routenführung (asphaltierte Versorgungsstraße) über einen Wiesentrail. Gleich tauche ich in die weitläufigen Wälder rund um den Hochstein ein, erfreue mich an diesem Restloch des Granitabbaus





und bemerke auch hier die vorbildlich ausgeschilderten Radrouten nebst komfortablen Rastmöglichkeiten:





In 3 Millionen Jahren gibt es ja vielleicht auch eine Weiterführung nach Dresden hinein *träum*

So rolle ich über die Forstwege, bis der Trail zum Hochstein anfängt. Heimatfreunde halten hier das Andenken an den Nördlichen Kammweg wach:





Da die Aussicht auf dem Hochstein zugewachsen ist, folge ich einem Schild mit der Aufschrift: "Elbtalblick". Ein klein wenig kann der Blick in die Ferne schweifen:





Oben angekommen, die Überraschung: Die Bäume sind weg  Da ist also der Hochstein (Westlausitz) in voller Pracht:





Diesmal habe ich jedoch ein fixes Tourenziel und recht enges Zeitfenster, so dass ich mich gleich weiter bergab rollen lasse. Die unzähligen Bucheckern knickern und knacken unterm Pneu, ich folge dem gelb markierten Weg bis fast zur Autobahn und schlage dann einen Haken zur Wildbrücke unweit der Originalroute:





Damit die Kröte nicht auf die Karosse knallt, hat man sogar an ein spezielles "Schutzblech" gedacht 

Nun toure ich durch Waldstücken, Felder und Wiesenfetzen, und eher unschwer erreiche ich den Butterberg. 
Also, *der* Spielplatz gefällt:





Neben der Gastwirtschaft aus alten Zeiten 





gibt es auch noch eine Streichelzoo mit heimischen Tieren. 
Weiter geht es bergab zur Jadghütte, einen Kaffee könnte ich jetzt schon vertragen. Gute Idee:





So versüße ich mir moralisch die noch vor mir liegenden Höhenmeter: Klosterberg, Großer Picho und Mönchswalder wollen heute noch bezwungen werden 

Doch zunächst gibt es erstmal eine schöne verwurzelte Abfahrt





bevor es dann, teils schwer zu finden, den gelb markierten Wanderweg Richtung Eisenbahnstrecke und an dieser entlang ins Granitdorf Demitz-Thumitz geht. Hier kann man zahllose Restlöcher entdecken, der Klosterberg ist quasi ein einziger Schweizer Käse. Dafür habe ich heute nur keinen Nerv, schiebe schwitzend einen in Fallinie verlaufenden Trail hinauf (ein "Secret Spot" der lokalen Freerider?), vermeide so erfolgreich den markierten, in bequemen weitläufigen Schlaufen sich sanft hochschlängelnden breiten Wanderweg und erreiche schwitzend den Klosterberg. 

Nun ändert sich der Charakter erneut: der Kamm ist hier in Art einer Hochfläche ausgeprägt und es mutet bald wie eine Landpartie an:





Nicht nur der Große Picho, auch der Valtenberg ruht still im Sonnenschein des fast noch sommerhaften Spätnachmittags:





Die romatische Idylle zerstiebt jäh als ich den Anstieg zum Großen Picho in Angriff nehme. Also erst wird der Gipfelaspirant mit diesem Untergrund schon weit im Vorfeld zermürbt:





um dann - den Gipfel fast schon erahnend - hier den Rest zu bekommen:





Ich klopfe ab, setze mich direkt vor diesem Trailstück auf die Straße und mampfe ohne Luftholen die halbe Tüte gefüllte Spitzkuchen leer. Womöglich wäre sonst dieses Gefahrenszenario eingetreten: 





(Warnschild an Aussicht  )

Eine zweite Aussicht direkt auf dem Berg läßt den Blick weit ins flache Land schweifen, die Boxberger Blumentopferdevernichter machen auch ordentlich Dampf:





Der Kammweg verdient hier wirklich seinen Namen, man fährt geraume Zeit ohne Zwischenanstiege. Kurz vor dem finalen Abstieg zeigt sich der Bieleboh, auch ein lohnendes Tourenziel:





Nun geht es verwurzelt und derbe steil hinab. Kaum unten angekommen verlasse ich die Landstraße auch schon wieder und kämpfe mich in Irgersdorf zwischen gepflegten Bauernhäusern Richtung "Brenner" hoch. Kurz bevor der Wald mich verschluckt, streift der Blick zurück:





Mit scharfem Auge sind sogar Lausche und Tannenberg zu erahnen ... 
Weiter geht es zum Jägerhaus an der Paßstraße, die sogar im Winter gesperrt wird, so steil ist es hier. Unter Mobilisierung aller Reserven kurbel ich die Versorgungsstraße zum Mönchswalder hoch. Mist, hab ich etwa schon wirklich den "Granny Gear" drin  

Geschafft! Ein gediegenes Berghaus ziert diesen Gipfel:





Nun geht es in wilder Hatz den Berg hinab, ich biege zu meinem Quartier ab und erhasche noch einen letzten Blick auf meine Heimatstadt:





Bei leckeren Snacks, geistigen Getränken und ebensolchen Gesprächen klingt der Tag aus. Mein Sitzfleisch musste heute tüchtig leiden, auch waren die Tourenwerte mit 60 km und über 2000 Höhenmeter absolut am Limit. Aber gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall. 
Mit den Gedanken, wie weit morgen meine Sitzfleischreserven reichen mögen, gleite ich in den Nachtmodus über ...

_Fortsetzung folgt!_

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## QuasiNitro (2. Oktober 2016)

tanztee schrieb:


>



Lieblingsbild!


----------



## tanztee (2. Oktober 2016)

*Der Nördliche Kammweg in der Oberlausitz*
Tag #2

Nach dem Husarenritt am Vortag brauche ich in der Früh ein Weilchen, bis sich meine Knochen wieder sortiert haben. Erst nach 10 Uhr kann ich mich zum Weiterrollen motivieren, es geht auch gleich derb steil hoch zu dem Punkt, wo ich den Kammweg verlassen habe.
Bald öffnet sich die Landschaft und das nächste Tourenziel, der Czorneboh, zeigt sich in der rechten Bildhälfte:





Am ehemaligen Bahnhof Großpostwitz vorbei geht es dann letztlich zu einer Obstbaumallee, welche sich am Südhang des Thromberges entlangwindet:






Schwer beladen hängen die Äste hinab und so ergänze ich gern meine Trailnahrung:





Der Weg windet sich durch Cosul Richtung Schönberger Paßstraße. Auch hier darf der Steinbruch nicht fehlen, die Indizien sind für den Kenner unübersehbar:





Die kleine Paßstraße überquerend, erreiche ich den Anstieg zum Czorneboh via Döhlener Berg (mir noch als Hromadnik im Gedächtnis). Die Sonne hat sich durch den Dunst gekämpft:





An Fahren ist hier nicht mehr zu denken, ein steiler, verblockter Hohlweg zieht sich geraume Zeit den Kamm entlang:





Der Trail ist, vom Czorneboh kommend, ein genialer Downhill, der nur am Hromadnik einen kurzen Gegenanstieg hat -  und den ich zum Glück vor Jahren schon mal gefahren bin 

Die Gedanken schweifen in die Vergangenheit, hier wurde meine Liebe zu den Bergen geweckt und zahllose Wanderungen führten mich zu allen Jahreszeiten in die heimischen Berge. Mit dem MTB habe ich die alte Heimat quasi neu entdeckt und meine erste Bikepackingtour startete auch hier in den bekannten Gefilden ...
Eine Sehenswürdigkeit rückt ins Blickfeld, der Teufelsfuß:





Für alle anderen Spuren des Belzebubs (Teufelsloch, Teufelswaschbecken, ...) steht mir heute nicht der Sinn, die habe ich andermal schon besucht. Man kann hier schon einige Zeit mit dem Erklimmen der Felsklippen und Erkunden der Natur verbringen, sogar der eine oder andere Steinbruch lockt ganz im Verborgenen zur kühlen Erfrischung (zumindest war das früher™ der Fall).

So gelange ich zum Czorneboh, wo die Berggaststätte wieder eröffnet hat:





Der Turm bietet leider auch nur begrenzte Aussicht, so dass ich nur kurz verweile und endlich einen Trail richtig herum befahren kann:





Die Abfahrt ist so verblockt und verwurzelt, dass es maximalen Fahrspaß generiert ohne dem Flow abträglich zu sein. Dann geht es zum Schlußpunkt des Kammes, dem Hochstein wieder bergan.
Wo der Forst fleißig geharvestert hat, erhascht man einen Blick ins weite Land:





Ein Schild "Polenzkanzel" am Aufstieg zum Hochstein lässt mich eine Schleife drehen. Welchen verteckten Aussichtspunkt habe ich da wohl verpasst? Welcher Fernblick in die Berge der Heimat wird das ermattete Auge wohl erquicken?

Öhm, es stand ja nichts von Aussicht auf dem Schild:





Den schlecht sichtbaren Pfad folgend erreiche ich bald das Gipfelplaetau und stärke mich mit meinen geklauten Äpfeln und Spitzkuchen. Die Felsen hier bieten schon richtiges Kletterpotential, eine Klippe ist sogar touristisch ausgewiesen. Heute belasse ich es bei der Pause.





Schnell, viel zu schnell verlasse ich nun den Bergkamm und gelange nach Kleindehsa mit Blick auf die nächste Tourenetappe: Löbau mitsamt dem gleichnamigen Berg.





Hier verlasse ich wiederum die Originalführung, welche früher einfach über die Landstraße nach Löbau hinein führte und bestaune die konvertierte Eisenbahnstrecke:





Nerdkommentar: bei dieser sonberbar scheinenden Pflasterung hat man auch in der Gruppe eine Chance, dem Poller zu entgehen. Erfindung der Holländer.

Tja, liebe Leser aus den gebrauchten Bundesländern: so findig waren wir vom ständigen Reifenmangel betroffenen Ossis! Da wurde einfach umgespurt! SO geht die Verkehrsverlagerung auf die Schiene, Freunde.





  

Auf dem Bahnradweg mache ich ordentlich Meter,  bis an der Umgehungsstraße der Spaß aufhört (Achtung! Teilweise ist die Radroute schon etwas voreilig bis Löbau hinein eingezeichnet!). So irre ich etwas planlos über die alte Fernstraßenführung durch Löbau, stoppe an einem Imbiß und kurbel dann durch diese Allee Richtung Löbauer Berg:





Den lasse ich heute auch aus, da war ich früher schon oft oben und begnüge mich mit dem Rückblick zur Bergkette rund um den Czorneboh:





Der Großfeldwirtschaft verdanke ich nun eine großzügige Schleife über Feldwege und verträumte Dorfstraßen zum nächsten Etappenziel, dem Rotstein:





Über den Löbauer Berg bauen die Wolken eine imposante Drohkulisse auf.





Über Wiesenwege und stille Forststraßen kurbel und schiebe ich Richtung Rotstein. Was taucht denn da auf? Ja, das ist mal 'ne anständige Schutzhütte!





Dann taucht die gediegene Bergwirtschaft mit Hotel auf, unweit befindet sich der Aussichtsturm. Zeit für mich, um innezuhalten





und sowohl nach vorn zur Landeskrone





als auch zurück Richtung Löbauer Berg zu schauen:





Die visuellen "Links" ins Böhmische lassen sofort Ideen für neue Touren aufkeimen:





Aber für heute habe ich genug und beschließe die Tour mit diesem Höhepunkt zu beenden. Der vorige Tag steckt mir doch noch tüchtig in den Knochen und es würde dann einschließlich Rückfahrt sehr spät werden.

So nehme ich mir lieber die Zeit, mich in der Restauration als einziger Gast verwöhnen zu lassen:





Stress lass nach ... 

Bis Görlitz wären es noch reichlich 20 km über einige Hügel mit nurmehr lokaler Bedeutung, einen Kamm in dem Sinne ist einfach nicht auszumachen. Mal sehen, irgendwann ergibt sich sicher die Gelegenheit, diesen "Rest" einmal auch noch abzufahren - die Tourenhöhepunkte liegen zweifelsohne hinter mir, der Rotstein mit seiner grandiosen Aussicht bis weit ins Schlesische hinein ist ein mehr als würdiger Tourenabschluß.

Einen Trail will er noch versuchen ... 





Nee Leute, heute nicht mehr. Dann geht es einfach nur noch über Fortswege ins nächste Dörfchen und über Landstraßen erreiche ich Reichenbach. Kurzer Abstecher zum Markt:





und zur trutzigen Wehrburg, wo sich die Einwohner einst vor den Hussiten verschanzten:





Damit ist meine Tour über den nördlichen Kammweg endgültig zu Ende, und ich warte auf den Zug nach Dresden.





Beim Erwerben des Tickets im Zug werde ich anhand des Fahrpreises sehr schmerzlich daran erinnert, dass hier nicht Tschechien ist 

*Fazit:*

An den Trails kann es wahrlich nicht liegen, dass die Ecke so wenig besucht wird. Die Zuglinien Dresden - Görlitz und Dresden - Zittau ermöglichen auch eine variantenreiche Tourengestaltung. Die böhmischen Vergleiche sind auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen - über 500 Jahre stand die Oberlausitz unter böhmischer Krone, entwickelte sich in dieser Zeit mit dem Sechsstädtebund zu einem bedeutenden Landstrich. Aber das ist auch gerade der Reiz der Sache, die Trails gehören zumeist dir allein, man freut sich da noch über jeden hungrigen Gast und bis auf die Hotspots auf den Bergen selber ist man mit sich und der Natur alleine; gleichwohl liegen Wirtshäuser und kleine Städtchen wenn nicht direkt am Trail, dann unweit davon.

In diesem Sinne würde ich diesmal von meinem Trail-Location-Auskunfstverweigerungsrecht *keinen* Gebrauch machen und wer was genau wissen will, soll nur fragen!
Deshalb gibt es auch den Track auf gspies, bis Sohland am Rotstein gefahren, ab da nur geplant. Einige kleinere Änderungen wurden im Nachgang eingearbeitet, die ich natürlich so noch nicht probegefahren bin.
Abweichungen von der Originalroute sind natürlich nicht zu vermeiden (Umgehungsstraßen, Autobahn, Großfeldwirtschaft, ...), die Ecke über Neudiehmen vor dem Großen Picho ist heute obsolet, da stand früher mal ein Gasthaus. In anderen Fällen wollte ich nicht eine asphaltierte Straße hinabfahren.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (3. Oktober 2016)

Mensch, das ist ja nen Ding, daselbe habe ich dieses Jahr auch recherchiert und gefahren, nur der Bericht ist noch nicht geworden.
Bilder siehe hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81315
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für den tollen Bericht, wir wohnen schon in einer schönen Ecke.


----------



## tanztee (3. Oktober 2016)

Faszi schrieb:


> Mensch, das ist ja nen Ding, daselbe habe ich dieses Jahr auch recherchiert und gefahren, nur der Bericht ist noch nicht geworden.





Jetzt aber!! 
Schraub den Anspruch runter, ein paar Fakten (am Stück gefahren? Von wo nach wo?) und ein paar Bildunterschriften reichen doch dicke aus!
Gründen wir jetzt den Verein "BANK" (Bewahrer des Andenkens an den Nördlichen Kammweg)  

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (3. Oktober 2016)

Da gibts echt doofere Vereine....
Kommt bestimmt noch in kurzform.


----------



## darkJST (6. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Tour

An der Landeskrone haste dir aber was vorgenommen^^ Der Südaufstieg ist zum hoch fahren eher ungeeignet. Fahr besser das Zickzack an der Lindenallee rauf und dann den Nordaufstieg (auch das ist ein Falschrumtrail, welchen man jedoch fahren KÖNNTE). Oben eine Runde ums Burghotel (Weg nicht eingezeichnet), die Treppen runter, zum Turm vor, da rechts abbiegen, bei der nächsten links und dann den Südweg runter. An der Kreuzung rechts, und direkt 10 m dahinter links runter...wenn das wieder geht. Auf dem Pfaffendorfer Weg links am Feld entlang und direkt rechts den Wald runter bis zum Parkplatz an der Friedersdorfer Str. Auf dieser gen Süden bis zum zweiten gestrichelten Weg gen Osten. ...to be continued...Catia geht wieder


----------



## Th. (6. Oktober 2016)

http://www.revosax.sachsen.de/vorschrift/15151-VO-Festsetzung-NSG-Landeskrone-#p4
Insbsondere Absatz 12.
Ich will kein Spielverderber sein - aber man sollte zumindest informiert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (6. Oktober 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> http://www.revosax.sachsen.de/vorschrift/15151-VO-Festsetzung-NSG-Landeskrone-#p4
> Insbsondere Absatz 12.
> Ich will kein Spielverderber sein - aber man sollte zumindest informiert sein.



In gpsies habe ich einen entsprechenden Hinweis eingefügt.
Die Tour habe ich auch als für eine Wanderung geeignet kategorisiert, somit muss nun jeder selber entscheiden. Zumindest hoch hätte ich ja auf jeden Fall geschoben 

Planungsgrundlage ist ein "Wegkarten-Heft des Verbandes Lusatia e.V. der Humboldt-, Volksbildungs- und Gebirgsvereine der Oberlausitz samt Anschlußgebieten" im Maßstab 1 : 100.000. Undatiert, ich schätze 30er Jahre. Da ist manchmal nur ein kühner farbiger Strich quer durch die Landschaft eingezeichnet und das Umlegen auf (aktuelle) Wege erfordert etwas Phantasie.
Meinholds Routenführer Oberlausitz und nördliches Böhmen ist da schon genauer, aber da ist wohl noch eine alte Führung drin, wo der Nördliche Kammweg vom Hochstein bei Kleindehsa in einer Schleife zum Bieleboh führt (der Führer ist vermutlich aus den 20er Jahren).

*Nochmal zu Th.s genialem Bikebergsteigen: *Ende der 80er am Anfang meiner bescheidenen Kletterkarriere war ich auch mal auf dem Einsiedlerstein. Vor einigen Jahren stand ich wieder mal davor und dachte mir so: Also frei traust du dich da jetzt nicht hoch  Das Kunststück dem Mountainbiken noch eine neue Facette hinzuzufügen ist Dir echt gelungen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (8. Oktober 2016)

*Bericht Nummer 2*
*Nördlicher Kammweg*​
So, da will ich mal mein Versprechen einlösen und auch meine Erlebnisse vom Nördlichen Kammweg in der Oberlausitz berichten.
Als regelmäßiger Besucher auf dem Hochstein bei Elstra war mir schon lange der Wegename "Nördlicher Kammweg" aufgefallen. Zu finden ist er jetzt wieder seit einigen Jahren auf den Wanderwegweisern der Gegend und auch auf aktuellen Wanderkarten.









​Irgendwann hat es mich dann doch mal interressiert was die Bedeutung des Namens ist, ich hatte mich in der Zwischenzeit mit dem Kammweg im Erzgebirge beschäftigt, da den Originalweg recherchiert und teilweise befahren. Sollte da ein Zusammenhang sein? Der lange, alte Kammweg geht aber in der Lausitz südlich der Grenze zu Tschechien entlang, da kann das nicht dazugehören. Irgendwo kam dann in den Weiten des Netzes die Information herzu, das der Nördliche Kammweg ein alter Fernwanderweg von Königsbrück nach der Landeskrone bei Görlitz sei. Also begann ich auf den vorhandenen Karten zu recherchieren ob wohl der Verlauf zu finden sei. Aber da war erstmal nur Stückwerk, das Stück am Hochstein, dann nochmal am Picho und am Corneboh aber weite Strecken fehlten. Im Winter letzten Jahres gelangte dann eine Link mit Messtischblättern von 1935 zu mir wo der Weg mit dem Kammwegsymbol komplet eingezeichnet ist. Das war natürlich die Steilvorlage die Sache mal fertig zu planen.




​Da ich den Anfangsteil von Königsbrück über den Keulenberg, Schwedenstein, Hochstein, Butterberg, Klosterberg schon zur Genüge befahren hatte beschloss ich meine Fahrt erst hinter Tröbigau zu beginnen und dann aber bis zur Landeskrone zu fahren. Das dies für einen Tag ein sportliches Programm darstellte sollte sich noch herausstellen. Bis zum Einstieg ging es auf leichten Wegen zwischen den reifen Getreidefeldern dahin, wir schreiben Anfang Juli 2016. Der Blick auf die Felder sollte auch optisch der Begleiter der ganzen Tour sein, seit Jahren fasziniert mich das Wogen der Ähren.






Erster "Höhepunkt" war dann der Picho, wobei ich zugeben muss die Strasse hochgefahren zu sein, sonst wäre wahrscheinlich Fussweg angesagt gewesen. Es war ein schöner Tag und so war der Blick ins Land, speziell auf Bautzen auch sehr schön.


Weiter ging dann die Reise über Irgersdorf in Richtung Mönchswalder Berg. Immer wieder boten sich herrliche Ausblicke bis ins Böhmische hinein hier bei Irgersdorf mit Blick auf Wilthen.


Auf den Mönchswalder wollte ich nach der Schmach am Picho nun aber den Originalweg benutzen, der Wanderweg zum Gipfel stellte sich aber bald als nicht radtauglich heraus und ich durfte schieben. Das Gasthaus inkl. Turm präsentiert sich von seiner besten Seite, alles ist top in Ordnung, zum Einkehren war es aber noch zu zeitig. Aber ich kann von einer früheren Wanderung her die Küche wärmstens empfehlen.


Jetzt folgt erstmal ein feiner Trail bergab hinein nach Großpostwitz. Nach Verlassen des Waldes bietet sich dann ein Blick auf die kommenden Ziele Großpostwitz, Corneboh und Hochstein.


Dort dann kurz durch den Ort und hinein in ein auenartiges Tal in Richtung Cosul. Nach meiner Recherche ist der Originalweg hier nicht erhalten. Ich fand das Wiesental jedenfalls richtig schön, ruhig und friedlich. Im kleinen Ort Cosul, dessen Name ich vorher auch noch nicht gehört hatte, geht es dann schon recht steil in Richtung Corneboh.






Es wird dann doch so steil das ich Schieben bevorzugt habe, der Weg ist ja noch lang. Kurz nach 11 Uhr kam ich dann am Gipfel an und bestellte auch gleich Mittag in der wiedereröffneten Bergbaude. Zum Glück wie sich bald herausstellte. Während ich nämlich gegen halb schon essen konnte ging für den Wirt die Welt wie jeden Sonntag unter. Ein Auto voll Rentner nach dem anderen enterte den Parkplatz und begab sich an die vorbestellten Tische. Das wäre jeden Sonntag so, eine Herausforderung und gute Geschäftsgrundlage. Irgendwie habe ich kein Bild da oben gemacht, aber das könnt Ihr ja bei Tanztee ansehen. Den nächsten Berg, den Hochstein bei Kleindiehsa, hatte ich noch nie besucht und ich war ganz gespannt auf die Gipfelklippen von denen mir jemand erzählt hatte. Auf dem Weg nahm ich auch die Polenzkanzel mit, keine Sicht und schlechter Weg. Aber der Hochstein begeisterte mich dann wirklich mit seinen riesigen Gipfelklippen. Da waren sogar Kletterer zugange und zum Gipfelbuch musste man auch bissel kraxeln. Aber seht selbst:

















Angeschlossen hat sich dann ein Trail nach Kleindehsa wo sich die Wanderfreunde um ihren Teil des Nördlichen Kammweges bemühen.


Auf der Landstrasse geht es jetzt hinein nach Löbau um dann am Fuße des Löbauer Berges dem Weg weiter zu folgen. Der Blick zurück zum Hochstein und Corneboh sieht dann so aus:


Das Rotsteinmassiv zeigt sich dann als nächstes Ziel, da zeigt sich dann das es ein Wanderweg ist, für mich weder hoch noch runter zu fahren.


Der letzte Wegabschnitt war für mich sehr interressant, da völlig unbekannt. Gleich am Paulsdorfer Spitzberg war die Wegefindung doch recht erschwert bis unmöglich, aber nur ein kurzes Stück. Die üppige Vegetation in diesem feuchten Sommer war auch nicht gerade "wegefreundlich".


Gleich nebenan war dann eine herrliche Gebirgsblumenwiese zu sehen:


Der Weg um den Schwarzen Berg und Jauernicker Berg hatte etwas von einer Panoramastrasse, der Berzdorfer See und bis Polen hinein ging die Sicht. Und auch das Ziel kam in Sichtweite, die Landeskrone:


Das sieht hier noch ganz friedlich aus, aber es näherte sich eine große schwarze Wolke und am Fusse der Landeskrone fing es an zu schütten. Habe dann noch den Südaufstieg hochgeschoben nur um mich kurz umzuschauen und dann im Regen zum Bahnhof zu düsen. Schade das es so ein Ende war, hätte da gern auf der Terrasse einen Kaffee getrunken. Aber die Tour hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, zum Radfahren müsste man ein paar kleine Stücken anders legen um die Fahrbarkeit zu erhöhen.
Hier jetzt noch die technischen Daten:

Streckenlänge:  93,1 km
Höhenmeter:	 1914 m
Fahrzeit:		   6:37 h

So, da wünsche ich viel Freude beim Lesen an diesem grauen Tag.
Euer Faszi
​


----------



## QuasiNitro (8. Oktober 2016)

Hier in EF ist der Tag nicht grau, aber das lesen hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Danke für die Inspiration - Kammweg - vorgemerkt! :-  )


----------



## tanztee (8. Oktober 2016)

@Faszi Super dass Du auch einen Bericht schreibst! 
Das ist ja irre - zwei Verrückte, ein Gedanke 



Faszi schrieb:


> Dort dann kurz durch den Ort und hinein in ein auenartiges Tal in Richtung Cosul. Nach meiner Recherche ist der Originalweg hier nicht erhalten.



So ist auch mein Kenntnisstand, den Weg gibt es einfach nicht mehr, aber man findet passende Varianten.



Faszi schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg nahm ich auch die Polenzkanzel mit, keine Sicht und schlechter Weg



 Mööööp! Noch einer im Bunde der "Das klingt jetzt aber interessant" Veräppelten!  

Von oben könnte man ja das noch als technische Einlage ansehen, wobei die Wegfindung bald schwieriger ist als die schiefe Treppe kurz vor der "Kanzel" (für jemanden der schon alles kennt ganz okay, alle anderen beachten bitte die offizielle "Fake-Trail-Warnung" des IBC-Trailteams).

Bitte mehr solcher Berichte von Dir, damit ich nicht das Gefühl habe, der einzige durchgeknallte hier zu sein  

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## sbradl (9. Oktober 2016)

tanztee schrieb:


> @Faszi Bitte mehr solcher Berichte von Dir, damit ich nicht das Gefühl habe, der einzige durchgeknallte hier zu sein



Wer würde denn sowas denken... Ich habe gestern beim Bike Maraton in Bad Flinsberg bei 3° und Regen den ersten Schnee gesichtet.


----------



## leler (9. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank @tanztee & @Faszi für die spannenden Berichte aus der Oberlausitz!!! 

Tolle Anregungen für 2017! Da muss ich auch mal lang ... (War mit dem Renner neulich an einem 30°-Tag dort unterwegs und von der Kühle des Neissetales beim Kloster Marienthal begeistert. Und dachte damals, mit dem MTB gäbe es keine Ausrede, im geteerten Tal zu bleiben  )

PS.
Danke an sbradl für den Hinweis auf dem Bike-Maraton im Isergebirge! "No 1 v Polsce", aber mir bisher unbekannt. Merke ich mir mal fpr nächstes Jahr vor ...


----------



## Th. (9. Oktober 2016)

Von mir auch noch 'ne Episode zum (wirklich hübschen) Cosuler Tal: 
Als ich dieses dereinst in Ost-West-Richtung hinabfuhr, war dieses Wiesental ganz frisch großflächig abgemäht worden. Das Schnittgras lag noch rum und wickelte sich in kürzester Zeit um Kette, Schaltwerk und Achsen. Ich habe bestimmt dreimal in diesem Abschnitt absteigen und reinigen müssen. Weiterhin war alles durch das feuchte Gras blitzblank abgebürstet, was zum Ergenis einer völlig trockenen, rasselnden und quietschenden Kette führte. Mit dieser schleppte ich mich noch über Mönchswalder, Picho und den Hohen Hahn bevor ich dort mit schmerzenden Ohren nach Neukirch abdrehte und an der Tanke nach Schmiermitteln bettelte. Bloß gut, dass die für die Waschstraße 'ne Fettpresse dahatten, ich war schon bereit, mir ein Stück Butter zu kaufen...


----------



## QuasiNitro (9. Oktober 2016)

Waaaaaas, du hattest also kein Kettenöl dabei? *räusper 
Ab in die Schämecke! Ohropax ist aber auch keine Alternative ;-  )


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Oktober 2016)

In den Abfallbehältern von Tankstellen finden sich öfters mal alte Motoröl-Flaschen.
Die schneidest notfalls auf um an die Restmenge zu kommen. Hat mir einmal die Tour gerettet. 

Dank noch für die Berichte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (6. November 2016)

Am 23.10. hatten wir uns zu viert für eine Runde zum Sněžník verabredet. Die Wettervorhersage kündigte Temperaturen knapp über den Gefrierpunkt an, doch das konnte uns die Vorfreude nicht vermiesen. Am Morgen wurde unsere Entschlossenheit mit einer Dichten Nebelwand und 3°C auf die Probe gestellt



 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

Dennoch hatten wir uns vollzählig am Treffpunkt in Pirna gefunden um uns auf dem Weg zum Tourenziel zu machen. Damit es nicht zu langweilig wurde, nahmen wir den Pfad bei der Felsenbrücke mit





Auf den glitschig grünen Stein und Wurzelpassagen konnte man langsam wieder ein Gefühl für den Herbst entwickeln. Da das ganz lustig war setzten wir auf dem Forellensteig an der Gottleuba noch einen drauf





Es machte sich stark bemerkbar dass uns noch etwas Praxis für Herbstliche Bedingungen fehlte, doch auch mit weichen Knien kann man seinen Spaß haben





Trotzdem war man froh auf ein paar Abschnitte mit berechenbarem Untergrund zu stoßen





Um auf weniger technischen Abschnitte etwas zu entspannen





Und die Natur zu genießen





Von den Wurzelpassagen immer noch Adrenalindurchströmt nutzen wir den 2. Abschnitt der Anfahrt zu Entspannung und konnten die ersten Herbstlichen Impressionen auf uns wirken lassen.



 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

Gegen Mittag knurrte so langsam der Magen, die übliche Essenspause auf dem Gipfel wäre bei dem Wetter etwas ungemütlich geworden, so macht wir es uns am Fuße des Berges in einem Bushaltehäusschen gemütlich für eine schnelle Stärkung. Auf dem Weg zum Gipfel war man schnell wieder auf betriebstemperatur. Ein kurzer Blick vom Aussichtungspunkt in Richtung Dresden lud nicht zum Verweilen ein, so dass wir direkt die erste Abfahrt anvisierten.

Diesmal kein Singletrail, sondern eine Pflasterstraße.





Zumindest war es mal eine, ein Steinfeld wäre hier die treffendere Bezeichnung





Auf dem Weg zur Schleife veränderte sich allmählich das Terrain vom Steinfeld zum Waldboden





Bis wir uns auf der Asphaltrampe zum Gipfel wiederfanden um gleich ein weiteres Mal den Sněžník Gipfel zu erklimmen.

Die zweite Runde ging durch die Felsengasse





Auf deutlich schmäleren Pfaden









Vom kleinen Snack am Fuß des Berges kaum gesättigt knurrte kurz vor 14Uhr schon wieder der Magen, so dass wir den Gasthof in Maxičky für eine vernünftige Stärkung ansteuerten.

Es viel uns nach der Deftigen Küche sehr schwer die vom Bullerjan Ofen auf mollige Temperaturen aufgeheizte Gaststube zu verlassen, zu sehr hielt es uns bereits dort, doch so weit von Zuhause weg stand noch einiges auf dem Plan.

Als zurück in den mittlerweile vom Nebel befreiten Wald auf direktem Wege zum Böhmischen Tor. Den Schuss herunter vom Zschirnstein nach Kleingießhübel heizte ordentlich ein. Da genügte es uns den weitern Rückweg nach Pirna etwas gemütlicher anzugehen.

Vorbei an Königstein



 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

Nach Naundorf um die Runde dort auf dem Malerweg nach Obervogelgesang abzuschließen.









Geile Tour, das Wetter hat es uns nicht vermiesen können.


----------



## Falco (6. November 2016)

Es hat sich mal wieder dank meiner Fotoalben ein weitere Interessent für eine gemeinsame Tour gefunden. So erfüllten wir am 31.10. den Sächsische Schweiz Wunsch mit einer weiteren Runde zum Sněžník. Leider war mit der Winterzeit keine 10h Tour mehr möglich, daher war Treff am Bahnhof Königstein.





Entsprechend zügig waren wir am Ziel Sněžník und konnten verglichen zur vorherigen Woche eine völlig andere Stimmung genießen.

















Nach einer kurzen Pause steuerten wir die Abfahrt an die wir eine Woche zuvor ausgelassen hatten. Es traf sich gut dass diese die kürzeste Variante war und so trotz der zu späten Treffzeit in die Winterzeit passte.









Auf der Abfahrt gab es vierbeinige Begleitung, welche uns unerwartet Flink über die Felsen gefolgt ist.





Wenig später kämpften wir uns wieder alleine über die Gesteinsformationen









Nachdem das gröbste geschafft war verliefen die letzten Meter weniger Wild bis zur Straße. Ausgerechnet hier gab es erstmal eine Zwangspause: Reifen platt, Schlauchwechsel 

Da durften die „hilfreichen“ Kommentare natürlich nicht fehlen 

Leider war mit der Zeitplanung keine Einkehr möglich ohne die ganzen spaßigen Abschnitte aus der Tour zu kürzen. Bei dem im tollen Wetter wollte man aber auch lieber draußen bleiben. So ging es mit neuem Schlauch weiter im Trailprogramm





Über eine der zahlreichen Abfahrten nach Děčín





Zum verschnaufen machten wir es uns mit herrlichem Blick herunter nach Děčín gemütlich. Gestärkt starten wir zum letzten Abschnitt unserer Herbsttour





Wahnsinns Stimmung auf den Hangwegen im Elbtal









Der Pfad schlängelt sich förmlich endlos durch die unberührte Landschaft.





Einfach toll





Leider hat jeder tolle Trail irgendwann ein Ende, dieser abschluss war jedoch etwas hinterlistig, bei der harmlos anmutenden Abfahrt über einen Forstweg muss man auf die Durchschlagsgefahr Hinweisen.





Doch auch mehrfache Hinweise hatten nicht geholfen, es hat alle Schlauchfahrer entschärft, egal ob Latex oder Butyl. Vielleicht werden die Hinweise beim nächsten Mal ernst genommen, oder die Fehlerquelle entfernt 

Mit Luft in allen Schläuchen ging es weiter im Programm, im Tal angekommen war erstmal schluss mit herunterfahren.





Richtig lustig wurde es mit dem Bergaufspaß in Dolní Žleb





Leider nicht jedermanns Sache, aber wer runter fahren will, muss auch hoch.





Zum Glück hat jeder Berg einen höchsten Punkt, ab da geht es dann wieder bergab und es gab wieder Zeit zum Genießen. Wie haben wir den Herbst vermisst









Im Hirschgrund angekommen wurde es wieder etwas kniffliger.













Es soll aber auch vernünftige Radfahrer geben die sich nicht überall herunterstürzten müssen und den Moment auch ohne Adrenalin genießen können 





Der letzte schmale Hangweg des Tages hat nochmal volle Konzentration gefordert.





Es wurde schmäler und schmäler, durch die dichten Sträuchern konnte man nur erahnen wie extrem der Hang in das Tal abfällt so das einem auf den letzten Kilometern noch mal richtig mulmig wurde. Jede Wurzel, jeder Stein, jede Kante wurde mit Sorgfalt analysiert um keinen Abflug in das Tal zu machen. So wurde die dichte teilweise an den Lenker schlagende Vegation zum absoluten Horror.

Sichtbar aufgewühlt hatten wir die Passage heil hinter uns gebracht und prüfen die Fahrbarkeit der letzten grün schimmernden Holzbrücken.





Geschafft!





Nach 7 Stunden und 60km hatten wir den ganzen Tag mit Erlebnissen gefüllt und freuten uns über jede Minute während wir auf dem Radweg zum nächsten Bahnhof rollten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. November 2016)

@Falco 

Wie immer ganz großes Kino, würde libend gern mal eine Tour mit euch fahren


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte gern meinerseits noch einen ultimativen Tourenbericht 2016 abgeliefert - …. hat nicht funktioniert, Wetter, Familie, sonstige Verpflichtungen...so bleibt jetzt zum neuen Jahr nur der Rückblick: Das Material wurde geschont.
Hhm...
Ein paar Minitouren gab es schon und die waren für mich in erster Linie eine heimatkundliche Bereicherung.
Und da hier gerade nicht sonderlich viel los ist...wen sowas nicht interessiert, oder wer sich eher an der Singletrailskala orientiert sollte jetzt zu lesen aufhören, über S0 geht es nicht hinaus.


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2017)

Ende August:
Meine Mädels inklusive diverse befreundeter Familien frönen neuerdings einer neuen Leidenschaft:



Stand Up Paddling...mir ist das Medium Wasser prinzipiell suspekt (Ausnahme im Aggregatzustand Schnee), so eröffnete es mir wie schon im letzten Jahr eine Radrunde Ende August mit der Basis Olbaseee.
Während die Päddlers raustrieben, richtete ich noch schnell Zelt+ div. Unterlagen, um mich dann wieder dem vertrauten Zweirad zu widmen.
Über mehr oder weniger bekannte Pfade überquerte ich die Hohe Dubrau und erreichte alsbald mein Tagesziel Nr.1, den Monumentberg.
Dort gab es erstmal eine verdiente Stärkung nach dem ganzen morgendlichen Stress.









Auch auf den erstaunlicherweise erst vor ein paar Jahren errichteten Turm wurde noch mal gestiegen – immer wieder schön, wobei diesmal die Sicht eher lausig war, deshalb Archivbilder:






Diesmal steuerte ich die Talsperre Quitzdorf an, laut Wikipedia die flächenmäßig größte sächsische Talsperre - einmal rundherum gegen den Uhrzeigersinn war Tagesziel Nr.2.
Der Talsperre, in den 1970er Jahren zur Brauchwasserabsicherung des Kraftwerks Boxberg angelegt, fiel das Dorf Quitzdorf zum Opfer - Anfang der 1990er Jahre, im Zuge der Verwaltungsreformen, entstand daher sinnigerweise aus ein paar umliegenden Nestern eine neue Großgemeinde "Quitzdorf am See".
Während ich so durch den sichtbar in die Jahre gekommenen Campingplatz Kollm rollerte erinnerte ich mich, dass seit ein paar Jahren der Stausee auch als eine Art Versuchsfeld zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität genutzt wird. Mittels riesiger Mengen Chemikalien soll dem zunehmenden Blaualgenbefall Einhalt geboten werden.
Hier dazu ein neuerer Artikel:
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...sperre-Quitzdorf-geht-weiter;art13826,5608559
Den Stausee umführt ein ausgeschilderter, mehr oder weniger befestigter, reichlich 20km langer Radweg, auf welchem in seinem "wildesten" Abschnitt jede Wurzel mit Leuchtfarbe markiert ist (mir ist unklar, wieso ich davon kein Bild geknipst habe...).

Teilstaubecken Reichendorf



Die nördliche Seite bietet nette Ausblicke zu den nahen Hügeln und ferneren Bergen...









...nach absolvierter Talsperrenumfahrungung in Kollm noch ein sehenswerter Zaun...



und nach Rückweg über den Dubraukamm zurück am Olbasee wurde dieser nochmal umfahren und Wissenswertes inhaliert...









Zum Abschluss gab es noch ein Zuckerli zum Kalorienausgleich im Waldhaus...



45 unspektakuläre Kilometer - schön wars.


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2017)

Gerade mal zwei Wochen war der letzte sommerliche familiäre Ausflug an den Olbasee her, als ich mal wieder für mich Neuland erkunden konnte.
Das Wetter hatte mittlerweile auf Herbst umgeschaltet - ich hatte einen reichlichen halben Tag frei und hoffte, entsprechend der Wetterprognose vormittags 'ne Runde zu drehen, um nachmittags zum angesagten Regen zurück zu sein...
Gegen 10 in Meißen Buschbad saß ich allerdings im Auto und beobachtete den sich permanet bewegenden Scheibenwischer...war wohl nix.
Nein, das wollte ich so nicht hinnehmen Regenzeug, Rucksackhülle...bissel was muss gehen und so strampelte ich als erstes den Blaustrichwanderweg Richtung Polenzer Linden hoch. Ok, ich versuchte es zumindest...dieser als "Fernwanderweg Ostseee - Saaletalsperren" gelistete Pfad ist...ähm...sagen wir mal wenig frequentiert. Auch der Regen und das damit verbundene Upgrade des Untergrundes liesen mich überwiegend schieben...



Etwas entmutigt ließ ich mich wieder nach Semmelsberg ins Triebischtal runterrollen und während ich mich kurz unterstellte, überdachte ich mein weiteres Tun.
Klar, ich hätte schnell zurück zum Auto, nach Hause und noch was sinnvolles machen können...allerdings - jetzt war ich einmal nass, da kann ich auch noch 'n Stück radfahren. So fuhr ich weiter nach Robschütz, betrachtete staunend die Reste des Eisenbahnviadukts und heftete mich an die Reste der Schmalspurbahn durchs Käbschütztal. Der alte Bahndamm ist mehr oder weniger als Radweg ausgebaut und Bestandteil der "Meißner Acht, Nordroute".












Zwischendurch gab es immer mal wieder was zu lesen, vorallem die alten Bahnhofsgebäude waren sehenswert/interessant.
Ich verzichte hier mal auf Details, eine recht informative Seite dazu:
http://www.eisenbahnrelikte.de/schmalspur/lommatzsch-meien/kaebschuetz/index.html




Ab dem Bahnhof Käbschutz, wo ich mich nochmal wegen intensiverem Regen unterstellen musste, wurde der Untergrund etwas schottriger (Die "Meißner Acht" umgeht diesen Abschnitt), die Landschaft dafür aber hübscher - befand ich mich inzwischen im NSG "Trockenhänge südöstlich Lommatzsch".






Interessant fand ich die später auf oben verlinkter Seite gelesenen Pläne aus den 1980er Jahren, genau dort einen Stausee zu Naherholungszwecken anzulegen...da gefällt es mir dort in der jetzigen Form deutlich besser.




In Zöthain hielt ich mich rechts und strebte entlang des Ketzerbaches der Elbe zu. Die ersten Kilometer auf einem markierten Wanderweg, welcher größtenteils eigentlich nur ein verwachsener Feldrain entlang eines Ackers war, zeigten sich recht müsig und vorallem das hohe regennasse Gras beschieden mir alsbald nasskalte Füße.
Unangenehm.







So war ich recht froh, als ich in Prositz auf den Radweg wechseln konnte.
Von den ganzen Nestern, welche ich im Verlauf des Ketzerbachtal kreuzte, hatte ich noch nie gehört - ich war aber recht angenehm überrascht, dass viele der alten Bauernhöfe vorbildlich saniert wurden.
Hier z.B. ein Gehöft in Wachtnitz.



Umso trostloser das Schloss Schieritz. Aus der Ferne ein eindrucksvolles Gemäuer, aber je näher man kommt...



Rund 500 Jahre Geschichte - das letzte dreiviertel Jahrhundert ein Jammer: Zerstörung, Plünderung, realsozialistische Verwahrlosung, Treuhand, Denkmalschutz, Immobilienspekulanten...schade drum!
Meine etwas getrübte Stimmung schwand beim Weg über die Höhe nach Zehren und mein kleines MTB-Glück gipfelte in einem finalen Treppendownhill zur Elbe.



Desweiteren kam sogar nochmal sowas wie ein Sonnenstrahl durch (wo es doch nachmittags eigentlich regnen sollte...)



Fazit: Eine sehr schöne kurze Runde (ca.35 km), welche ich mir bei wirklich schönem Wetter sicher noch mal ansehen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2017)

Mittlerweile hatte der Winter Einzug gehalten, die Sommerradsachen waren gegen das Winterequipment getauscht und die Thermosflasche stand bereit...
Viele Ideen oder auch geplante Touren mussten 2016 leider unverwirklicht bleiben - eine wollte ich aber unbedingt noch "abarbeiten". Ein halber Tag war ausreichend und so fuhr ich mal wieder KFZ unterstützt (mag ich eigentlich gar nicht...) zum Ausgangspunkt Skassa bei Großenhain.
Mag jetzt blöd klingen, aber der Ausgangspunkt ist 500m Pfad geschuldet, welcher in OSM getrackt ist - ich habe den zweimal vergeblich gesucht und wollte jetzt einen letzten Versuch starten, würde einfach gut reinpassen wenn man (so wie ich) entlang Flüssen dahinrollern/-trailen will.
Und so stehe ich kurz nach passieren der Kleinraschützer Heide an der Röder...



...irgendwo rechts soll es jetzt weggehen...
...geht es auch, im Sommer habe ich diesen Minipfad aufgrund der Vergetation mit Sicherheit übersehen, jetzt im Winter kann man ihn zumindest erahnen. Und - der hat als Trail sogar Spass gemacht!



Leider endet dieser wie befürchtet an einer sumpfigen Wiese. Zum Glück hatte es in der Nacht ein paar Minusgrade gegeben und so zog ich eine einsame Spur durch das ausreichend gefrorene Grün...



Ich erreichte Walda-Kleinthiemig...Jetzt horcht der eine oder andere vielleicht auf - hat man schon mal gehört, aber in welchem Zusammenhang?
Pfingstmontag 2010 räumte ein Tornado dort kräftig ab, der Ortsname ging deutschlandweit durch die Medien. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass 80% aller Dächer in der Ortslage zerstört oder zumindest schwer beschädigt wurden.
Heute sieht auf dem ersten Blick alles normal aus, auf dem Zweiten fallen die durchweg neu gedeckten Dächer und die "gerupften" Bäume auf.



(Rittergut Walda)

Der Weiterweg entlang der Röder ist recht hübsch und bald war Zabeltitz erreicht.















Das folgende Teichgebiet zwischen Pulsen und Koselitz war nicht weiter spannend - meist sah man gar nichts wegen hohen Schilf, oder nur abgefischte Teiche.
In Koselitz kämpfte ich mich mal fix durch den dortigen Irrgarten...



...um mich dann wieder dem Wässrigen zuzuwenden.




Ich wollte mir schon länger mal den Elsterwerda-Grödel-Floßkanal ansehen.






Solche alten Wasserbauwerke finde ich immer spannend - wie die damaligen Ingenieure mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln das alles geplant und in meist kurzer Zeit realisieren konnten, fasziniert mich immer wieder (wobei dieser Kanal im Vergleich zu den Be- und Entwässerungsanlagen im Gebirge sicher noch eine leichtere Übung war).
Interessant die verschiedenen Nutzungsvarianten - Holztransporte mittels Bomätschern, Transportweg vom und zum Gröditzer Stahlwerk, Wasserreservoir zur großflächigen Beregnung landwirtschaftlicher Flächen...
...apropos Wasser: Da zu DDR-Zeiten der damalige VEB Stahl- und Walzwerk Gröditz 'ne recht "große Nummer" in der Volkswirtschaft war, wurde natürlich alles getan, um die Leistungsfähigkeit derselben zu stützen. Problematisch war die recht unsichere Wasserversorgung des Werkes durch die Große Röder in Trockenperioden. So entstanden in den 1970er Jahren Pläne selbigen Fluss im Seifersdorfer Tal anzustauen: Kurz oberhalb des Hermsdorfer Parks sollte ein Damm aufgeschüttet und somit der Ort Grünberg geflutet werden. Wie weit sich der See dann ins Tal heineingestaut hätte, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Na - ist zum Glück auch nicht realisiert worden.
Leider reichte meine Zeit nicht für die gesammte Länge des Kanals - aber bevor ich in Glaubitz Richtung Großenhain nach links abbiege, komme ich noch am "Zeithainer Lustlager" vorbei.






Ich hatte davon schon gehört und gelesen - und in der Türkenkammer des Dresdner Schlosses die Zelte bestaunt, dass ich da aber jetzt am Originalschauplatz vorbeikam überraschte mich schon etwas.

Mittlerweile wurden die Schatten schon wieder länger - Blick nach links...



...und Blick nach rechts - Nünchritz und der Schimmelreiter.



Kurz vor Skassa dann noch ein Blick ins Rund, den letzten Schluck Tee getrunken, Pferdchen verpackt...







2016, das wars.
Ende.


----------



## CC. (14. Januar 2017)

Hübsche Heimatkunde 
Danke.

(Kann kein "Gefällt mir" mehr im Tapatalk abgeben.  Also denk Dir eins)


----------



## firlie (14. Januar 2017)

sing:
_Unsre Heimat, das sind nicht nur die Städte und Dörfer,
unsre Heimat sind auch ........._
Ja, daran muss ich denken, wenn ich das hier lese  !
Feiner Bericht, wunderbar verfasst und wieder mal - wie eigentlich immer, wenn Du was bringst - muss ich passen obwohl ich doch vieles kennen sollte, müsste !  
Ein Zubringer der Großen Röder murmelt 200 Meter an -firliecastle- vorbei und bis Hermsdorf bin ich mit dem MTB auch schon gekommen (!!!) Nun also diese Legende vom "Großen Stausee" den man(n) zu Roten Zeiten erschaffen und das "Seifersdorfer Tal" fluten wollte - irre dieses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In Quitzdorf war ich noch nie, sollte das als "Alter Binnenfischer" längst gemacht haben....und ansonsten tröste ich mich immer damit: Sachsen ist soooo groß und die Örtlichkeiten in den Berichten eines Th. sind in der Regel *immer* zu weit östlich, südlich etc ... als dass ich sie je erreichen könnte ;-) !
Womit wir final noch beim Thema Transport des Bikes wären ! Bin in Autos nicht bewandert, interessieren mich nicht - aber hast Du keine Dachreeling oder kannst die Sitze umklappern ? Mein (unser - hab ja Familie !) "AstraKombi" fliegt zwar in wenigen Tagen raus und fährt als Auslandsauto wahrscheinlich noch 50 Jahre in SchwarzAfrika weiter, aber bei dem wars immer ein Leichtes, Sitze rum, Decke/Plane drunter und rein das Bike ...
Grüße und vielen Dank für neuerlich - heimatliche Offenbarungen !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (14. Januar 2017)

firlie schrieb:


> Bin in Autos nicht bewandert, interessieren mich nicht - aber hast Du keine Dachreeling oder kannst die Sitze umklappern ? (...) Sitze rum, Decke/Plane drunter und rein das Bike ...


Dachreling ist Mist - selbst so ein Heckträger (auf der Anhängerkupplung oder an der Tür...) ist Krampf.
Ich habe mir 2008 diesen Citroen C8 gebraucht gekauft - damals 2 Jahre alt, knapp 20tkm auf der Uhr, AutoBild hat das Modell 2005 und 2006 zur "Möhre des Jahres" gekürt (glaube mich zu erinnern) - das beste Fahrzeug was ich je hatte! Mittelsitz in der zweiten Reihe lässt sich in Sekunden (de)montieren, Halteschienen für optionale 3.Reihe dienen für stabile Aufnahme eines Bike-Trägers (Rad-Fazz) ohne irgendwas anbohren zu müssen.
Bei Bedarf fliegen in Sekundenschnelle die zwei weiteren Rücksitze raus und der C8 wird zum Familien-Blechzelt...
...das geilste Auto was ich diesbezüglich je hatte.
Leider, muss ich zugeben, als ich mir so was gewünscht hatte, konnte ich es mir nicht leisten. Jetzt kann ich es mir leisten, brauche (nutze) ich es aber nicht mehr, oder nur sehr selten.


----------



## tanztee (14. Januar 2017)

Na Potz-Blitz, da hat Th. seinem Ruf als Entdecker genialer kleiner Mini-Bikereviere wieder mal alle Ehre gemacht!
Immerhin war ich schon mal auf dem Monumentberg und die Meißner Acht habe ich auch schon teilweise befahren, eine schöne Landpartie. Der Rest ist für mich unbekannter als meine böhmischen Dörfer, danke fürs Mitnehmen!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## denis66 (14. Januar 2017)

Aaacchhh, herrlich... 
auf der Couch liegen, ein Glas guten Roten (oder was ihr wollt). 
Und die Berichte vom Th. lesen. 
Muss man gar nicht mehr selber fahren... 

Denis


----------



## CC. (15. Januar 2017)

Der Chefe und sein Vize....
Daß ich das nochmal erleben darf


----------



## tanztee (16. Januar 2017)

*Neujahrstour 2017*

Mein diesjähriger Neujahrsvorsatz lautete: mehr Biken!

Das habe ich dann direkt auch am Neujahrsfeiertag umgesetzt und mich der traditionellen cielab-Runde angeschlossen.
Da @Falco schon wieder schwer am Kurbeln und Bilder digital entwickeln ist, hat er mir Schreibfreigabe gegeben. Hier also einige Impressionen von der Tour.

Kurz nach eins ging es an der Garnisonskirche los und auch bald fädelten wir in einen schmalen Trail ein, der sich im steten Auf und Ab an der Hangkante entlangschlängelt. Man muß da schon gut fokussieren:





An Wurzeln war auch kein Mangel:





Leider setzte das für mich doch sportliche Tempo sowohl mir als auch meinem Material zu. Einerseits verteidigte ich erfolgreich meinen Platz - nähmlich den Letzten 
Dann muckerte auch noch der Umwerfer, da war ich wohl zu hastig und es hatte sich sogar ein Zahn am KB verbogen. Eigentlich war ich eine rollende scheppernde Werbung für 1x Antriebe 
Dann musste mich Falco auch noch ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass das festgefahrene, baumfreie Waldstück der Weg sei 





Ja, fahrt da mal mit dem großen KB hoch ...

Im groben sind wir dann im weiten Bogen zur Hofewiese gekurbelt und dann via Kuhschwanz zur Sanddüne / Sandgrube und wieder zurück. Kühle Gründe wechselten mit sonnendurchfluteten Waldstücken ab, der ganze Wald war malerisch mit Rauhreif überzogen und das alles wurde mit ganz ordentlichem Grip garniert.

Sonne satt:





Rauhreif an der Bachfurt:





Der Bummelletzte bekommt ein extra Fotoshooting:





Es wurde teils gechillt





und teils ernsthaft gerollt:





Immer wieder schön: Prießnitztrails





Ein netter Spaziergänger schoß das Gruppenfoto:





Ja, äh, mein Rad lehnt noch oben am Baum *hüstel*

Hier ist die „BBCode”-Bildergalerie. Lustige Funktion, heute zum 1. Mal genutzt:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



An dieser Stelle muss ich erwähnen, dass Falco immer mit Vaumax davongezischt ist, um dann flugs irgendwo hin zu krauchen und seine bekannt genialen Fotos zu schießen!
Danke dafür 


Mit diesen Impressionen fängt ein hoffentlich gutes Bikejahr 2017 an 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (16. Januar 2017)

tanztee schrieb:


> Ja, fahrt da mal mit dem großen KB hoch ...



Also die hälfte der Leute ist da mit dem großen Kettenblatt hochgefahren und hatten weniger Gänge als du, nähmlich 11 oder 14


----------



## mathijsen (17. Januar 2017)

Falco schrieb:


> Also die hälfte der Leute ist da mit dem großen Kettenblatt hochgefahren und hatten weniger Gänge als du, nähmlich 11 oder 14


Definiere in diesem Fall "großes Kettenblatt". Du mit deinem 30er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (18. Januar 2017)

Falco schrieb:


> nähmlich 11 oder 14


14 Gänge? Hab ich da nen Trend verpennt? Also ich bin irgendwie bei 12fach stehengeblieben, oder war das der Retrofahrer mit 2x7 

... und wer sich jetzt nochmal über meine Kondi ausläßt, bekommt 10 von diesen hier: 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (18. Januar 2017)

Du hast doch wohl nicht die Rohloff verpasst.


----------



## kodak (21. Januar 2017)

... wieder einmal "Fremdgegangen" ;-)

So schön es ist im Schnee seine Spur zu ziehen, gibt es doch ein Fortbewegungsmittel was dafür noch besser geeignet ist, der Ski ... Donnerstag Firmenfeier, das bedeutet das am Freitag kaum Termine anliegen, also das Abendbuffet ein wenig abgekürzt und durch die sehr kalte Nacht (-10 Grad) nach Hause geradelt, voller Vorfreude auf den nächsten Tag ... 80cm Schnee, Inversionswetterlage, kein Wind und kein Neuschnee seit 3 Tagen, die Hohe Tour 2017 sollte gelingen, erstmals im Team:

Pünktlich trifft sich die Meute am Hauptbahnhof, ein Neuling auf der Langstrecke zwingt etwas zur Vorsicht, also geht es 6:40 pünktlich mit dem Bus hinauf nach Zinnwald, erste Überraschung, der Bus ist leer was die Skifraktion angeht, gerade mal 6 Skifahrer ... pünktlich erreichen wir Zinnwald, der Busfahrer ist sehr freundlich, die Sonne grüßt auch ein wenig verschämt





schnell sind wir auf der anderen Seite, dem katholischen Böhmen





nach ein paar Metern querfeldein der Einstieg, der präsentiert sich anders als erwartet und gewohnt, eine perfekte Loipe zeigt sich, damit ist die Qual der Wahl nicht groß bei der Suche nach dem Weg zum Mückentürmchen, wunderschöne Aussichten ins Böhmische Becken, das Mittelgebirge und die Dampfschwaden der Kohlekraftwerke im Böhmischen bieten sich der 3-Mannschaft





das erste Zwischenziel zeigt sich auch ungewohnt deutlich





und die Flanken des südlichen Erzgebirgabbruches





der Millerschauer und seine vulkanischen Kollegen erheben sich aus dem Wolkenmeer der Ebene





schon ist es erreicht, das Mückentürmchen ...





auch dort oben eine schöne Sicht, ich habe Ruhe zum Fotos machen, die anderen müssen Kohlenhydrate nachführen, ich trage die (leider)  immer direkt an mir ...








die Loipe wirklich perfekt, hier der Weg vom Mückentürmchen nach Adolfov ...





ich finde es gut das so etwas gepflegt wird, bleibe es von Vandalen oder so verschont, nein ich bin Agnostiker, trotzdem gefällt es





kleiner Rückblick, die Ski laufen perfekt, so kann ich mir diese Pausen gönnen, bin eh der Leitwolf mit dem GPS im Kopf ;-)





perfektes Langlaufvergnügen, die Sonne blinzelt ab und an hervor





wunderschöne Lichtspiele auf stark verwehtem Schnee





und über der dichten Wolkendecke im Tal ...









schon ist Adolfov erreicht, wer hat da seine Ski vergessen, ach Nordic Norm 75, keine Schuhe leider mehr dafür





noch 2,5 km Loipe dürfen benutzt werden ...





dazu mal Aussicht in die andere Richtung, rechts der Spicak, davor die A17 ...





ab und an tauchen Spuren der Zivilisation auf ;-), die Fräslandschaften sind nicht ohne zu überwinden, eine kleine Mauer von ca. 1m gilt es in beiden Richtungen zu überwinden





durch den Moorbirkenwald (@Christin ... Danke, ohne deine Kenntnisse wären es Birken für mich, aber mit geschärftem Auge sieht man natürlich den Unterschied schon an der Rindenfarbe) geht es hinter dem ehemaligen Armeegelände vorbei weiter Richtung Tisa, im Sommer ist hier kaum durchkommen, eben Moorbirken 





das ist bald in Sichtweite, dahinter erhebt sich schon das nächste Ziel, der Hohe Schneeberg ... die Sonne verlässt uns, bei den Mitfahrern wird der Wunsch nach Pausen öfter, die Hohe Tour ist ein Scharfrichter, der Weg heute wird immer schlechter





und so gibt es auch keine öffentlichen Fotos mehr, wer jetzt fragt warum keine Menschen auf den Bildern sind, dem sei gesagt "Datenschutz geht jeden an" ... der weitere Weg war bis zum Abstieg vom Schneebergplateau noch gut, dann kamen Schneewehen im Wald über die sich die Spur schlängelte, dann tiefe Traktorspuren, kaum Spur ... am Böhmischen Tor kurze Besserung, nach Schmilka gab es leider noch keine Alternativspur und der Hauptweg war ein Spiegel, Holztransporte hatten alles perfekt verdichtet, der Ski fand kaum Grip für Bremsmanöver, dann noch eine Tragestrecke, da alles freigeschoben und so hatte uns die Dunkelheit schneller als wir wollten, also eine Spur übers Feld zum Zirkelstein gesucht und mit Glück im Spurenpoker auch schnell am letzten Haus vor dem steilen Abstieg nach Schöna Bahnhof, unten steht der Zug ........ und startet bevor wir die Unterführung fertig gequert haben, das heißt 60 min warten :-( und all die anderen immer mal überholten Teams trudelten ein ... 6:45 h in Bewegung, 9:30 Gesamt (ich mag keine Pausen, ausser für Fotos, das muss optimiert werden bei den Mitfahrern, einige aus dem Forum haben auch schon bei Radtouren um Kohlenhydratpausen gebettelt), 53 km Skilanglauf, 680 hm hinauf und 1300 hm hinab, schön war es, alle gesund und glücklich angekommen ... liebe "Hohe Tour" ich komme bestimmt dich wieder besuchen ;-)


----------



## CC. (21. Januar 2017)

Sehr fein. Solche Touren mag ich sehr. Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Faszi (21. Januar 2017)

Hohe Tour mit Ski
Hut ab für die Leistung
und auch Danke für den Bericht!
Was wären wir ohne unsere Outdoortage?


----------



## kodak (22. Januar 2017)

so schön war es am Freitag, also heute noch einmal mit der Herzdame hinauf ... schon die Verbindungsstrassen von der Autobahn zeigten ein anderes Wetter auf, strahlender Sonnenschein aber stürmischer Südwind verwehte den Schnee fleißig auf das schwarz des Asphalts ...

schöner Ausblick vom Kahleberg Richtung Hoher Schneeberg, Erinnerungen an Freitag kommen da ganz schnell





Schnee satt, Sonne satt ... naja mit den Loipen spuren werden sie wohl nicht mehr lernen, dafür sind allein die Wege zu schmal ...





Impressionen













schön war es trotzdem, wir haben immerhin auf 21 km stolze 480 hm vernichtet ...


----------



## martn (23. Januar 2017)

Ach schade, dass du keine Pausen magst, Percy. Sonst könnten wir das mal gemeinsam machen. Wir haben Sonntag vor ner Woche mit Rückenwind und Spitzenschnee etwa 10,5 Stunden gebraucht. Und da haben wir für unsere Verhältnisse bis auf die Einkehr schon wenig pausiert (sprich: für Verhältnisse von Sportlern vermutlich immernoch viel). Aber viel fotografiert (ich hab nur noch nichts hochgeladen). Und wir konnten auch zwischen Böhmischem Tor und Zirkelstein wunderbar laufen.

Ersatzweise hier ein paar Bilder vom dadaistischen Skiquerlaufen im Pramenáč-Hochmoor Anfang des Monats:






Niljem Boblycz im großen Schneesturm von 1863 by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Kopflos durchs Moor by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Tunnelblick by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Klaus Bultinger by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Corners are Fun! by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Überhang by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Am Bach entlang nach Böhmisch Afrika by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Klaus und Klaus by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## kodak (24. Januar 2017)

@martn ... Fotopausen gern, alles andere sehr ungern  ... im Sommer auch gern mal eine Pause aber bei der Hohen Tour eher NEIN, da will ich sauber ankommen, sprich nicht in die Dunkelheit geraten ... auf alle Fälle wieder Spitzenfotos Martn, eben nicht geknipst sondern bewusst das Motiv gewählt, Überhang und Tunnelblick sind meine Favoriten ... man sieht sich bestimmt mal wieder ... wie hast Du die 2s gehalten bei Überhang?


----------



## martn (24. Januar 2017)

Na wir von der IG Pausenkultur verweilen ja auch einfach mal so. Man ist ja gerne draußen. Bei der Hohen Tour haben wir uns aus Respekt vor der Distanz (war für mich die erste Hohe Tour auf Ski und ich kann mich nich erinnern, andermal shconmal so ne Strecke bewältigt zu haben) aber auch da zusammengerissen und eigentlich nur zur Nahrungsaufnahme und zum Fotografieren pausiert. Es war kein Glanztag für die IG, aber dennoch ein super Tag. Hier die Fotos:





Frühe Vögel by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Gap by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Arne Weißflog by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Mückenschuss by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Windmühlenfreistil by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Da sieht man die direkte und später indirekte Lichtquelle (als ich die Kamera wieder weggepackt hatte, fing der See an, massiv zu blenden):




Panoramalauf by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Just Gliding Along by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





No. 2 - The Birch by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Im Wind by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Schneetreiben am Rande des Sandsteins by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Unser Kumpel der Berg by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Murkel vom Zoll by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Lichtzirkulation by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Soundtrack: https://allthemwitches.bandcamp.com/track/mountain
https://allthemwitches.bandcamp.com/track/mountain
Die 2 Sekunden am Überhang gingen nur mit nem kleinen Faltstativ (aufm Rucksack abgestellt) und starkem ND-Filter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (25. Januar 2017)

@kodak
Hammerstark Du als Mann ! - und dem "Datenschutz" tiefe Verneigung !!!!!!!! (war bestimmt weibliche Begleitung ;-) )
Die Hohe Tour, ja, wurde hier und da schon besprochen - für mich immer faszinierend was einige so draufhaben. Ich fühle mich schon nach 3 Runden Rugiswalde als Supermann !!!
Schöne Impressionen, mag ich sehr !
@martn
Fotos eine Augenweide, nicht der Abklatsch (den ich auch mache). Titelgebung fantasievoll sagenhaft !
Beneidenswerte Äktschn bei Euch - klasse !
-firlie-


----------



## kodak (25. Januar 2017)

@firlie ... nein, war keine Dame dabei, ist bei mir eine Berufskrankheit ... die Mitstreiter haben auch diese seltene Krankheit in der heutigen Zeit und begrüßen das entsprechend ... bin auch kein Freund von GPS Tracks oder anderen "Schwanzvergleichen" ...

Ja der @martn hat es einfach drauf, die Bilder kleine Kunstwerke und eben genau der Blick für das Besondere ...


----------



## kodak (30. Januar 2017)

es war mal wieder soweit, die Vorhersagen versprachen ein schönes Wochenende ... also rauf auf die Ski und noch ein wenig Wintermärchen geniessen gehen, die Fahrradsaison ist noch lang ...

direkt gegenüber vom Parkplatz Raupennetz ergab sich das erste Motiv, wenn jetzt jemand meint wegen Parkplatz dort und Rehazentrum doch eigentlich, hier waren wir spazieren, zwei der Mitläufer hatten Gehhilfen aber trotzdem wollten sie in den Schnee ...





der Böhmische Nebel hatte ganze Arbeit geleistet, die Sonne war noch dabei diese zu entfernen, bei -8 Grad kein einfaches unterfangen





am Sonntag dann sah alles anders aus, auf dem Loipenparkplatz geparkt und damit auch einen kleinen Obulus für den Loipendienst erbracht, kein Nebel auf dem Kamm, + 2 Grad, blauer Himmel und eine perfekte Loipe in Tschechien luden ein





keck schaut der Milleschauer wieder aus der Suppe die das Böhmische Becken bedeckte ...





schön zu sehen wie die Temperatur fiel je weiter es nach unten ging, das spürte man auch sehr deutlich als Skifahrer





traumhafte Bedingungen und ich genug Zeit für Fotostopps, da nur das Mückentürmchen als Ziel auserkoren war und die Mitfahrer es ruhig laufen lassen ...





die südlichen Ausläufer von Vorderzinnwald bald erreicht, wenig erinnert an die ehemalige Bebauung ...





weiter geht es ...









ein besonderer Blick Richtung Mückentürmchen ;-), links so schön blauer Himmel, von rechts schwappte die Nebelbrühe hinauf





die Sonne tauchte all dies ab und an in ein faszinierendes Licht ...





Rückblick ...





Ausblick ...





zwischen den letzten 4 Bildern liegen ca. 250 m !!!

so also ohne "Bergbesteigung" (da muss man eh die Ski tragen) durch die (schlechte) Waldloipe zurück ... dafür endlich mal im Fernsehen ;-)





Blick zurück auf die Windräder von Voitsdorf ... vielleicht sollte man sich einmal den Wiki-Eintrag dazu durchlesen https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fojtovice, um zu verstehen das es mehr Unrecht gab als man denkt, mögen sich solche Sachen nie wiederholen





die große Rodung von Vorderzinnwald ... da gibt es keine Relikte mehr ...


----------



## tanztee (30. Januar 2017)

So, jetzt habt Ihr mich so angefixt, dass ich nun verkünden kann:

*Ich auch!!*

Am Sonntag ging es mit dem Skizug nach Altenberg und da vorbei





hier entlang (ist ja schließlich ein Radforum)





da rüber





da vorbei





Richtung Komáří hůrka · Mückentürmchen





Winteridylle mit böhmischen „Heustadl”




Leider ist der Sensor - trotz Reklamation und dann erfolgter Reinigung - immer noch verdreckt. Hmmpf!!!

zeitiges Kommen sichert gute Plätze





kein Selfie





einmal in hundert Jahren macht das Reisezoom auch mal Sinn:





... etwas unschön das Finish: eigentlich wollte ich ganz gemütlich in Zinnwald in den Bus steigen. Dahin erstmal sinnlos umhergeirrt und den Leuten praktisch durch den Garten gefahren. Dann kam kein Bus oder der war schon eher gefahren ... Hotline angerufen ... der nächste freie Mitarbeiter bla bla ... spontaner Entschluß nach Geising abzufahren. Das ist an und für sich eine gute Idee, ich nutzte dabei die Scharspitzenloipe. Leider landet man da am Skihang, auch das umgebende Gelände ist tüchtig steil 
Einige Minuten vor der Zugabfahrt war ich dann doch heile am Bahnsteig angekommen. So wurden es dann doch fast 30 km, die ich tüchtig in dne Knochen spüre. 
Trotzdem unterm Strich ein super Tag!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (3. Februar 2017)

Ja, es wird auch noch etwas Mountainbike gefahren ... Zeit und Schneeverhältnisse sowie frühes Herausquälen aus dem Bett zu absolut unchristlichen Zeiten ergaben Freitag nachmittag (vor dem Skifahrsonntag) ein knappes Zeitfenster für einen Heimweg von der Arbeit über die Hellerberge. Den Chinaklon der Piko (”Yinding”) kann ich noch nicht abschließend beurteilen, da es on Trail noch zu hell war. Macht aber einen schönen Lichtfleck.
Hier ein lausiger Videoschnitt:






ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (13. März 2017)

Vielleicht mal ein Tourentipp der anderen Art:
Heute morgen auf sz-online kam mir ein Artikel über die (evtl.) Sanierung der Lochmühle im Wesenitztal bei Lohmen vor Augen...so richtig begriff ich den Artikel erst, als mein Arbeitskollege mir die heutige Bild Ausgabe präsentierte:
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden/hotel/erster-blick-aufs-fels-hotel-50814884.bild.html
Wow...was für ein Projekt...und je länger ich darüber nachdenke, sind mir die momentanen Ruinen eigentlich lieber...
Also genießt die momentane Stille, Romantik und Ehrfurcht noch mal so lange es geht.
Zirkus kann man woanders veranstalten.
Und das eine Aktivierung historischer Gastronomie in der Sächsischen Schweiz mit Augenmaß funktioniert haben Unternehmer wie Henkenjohann/Ziegler oder Hitzer bewiesen.
Sicher nicht unumstritten und speziell für den Gr. Winterberg durch den Nationalpark zur Aufgabe gezwungen...ein gewisses Niveau wurde aber immer gewahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (15. März 2017)

@Th.  danke für den Hinweis, "Gefällt mir" zu klicken widerstrebt mir in dem Fall dermaßen...


----------



## AlterSachse (26. März 2017)

HI, langsam erwache auch ich aus den Winterschlaf. Und da der Winter lang war hab ich ein wenig im Netz nach neuen Touren gesucht die man mal so unter den Pneu nehmen könnte.
So bin ich bei der Herrlich Tour hängen geblieben und hab diese ein wenig abgeändert so das sie für mich passt. Anreiz der Tour war auch das einige Wege noch nicht auf OSM vorhanden waren.
So los ging es mal hier.



Dann gings zum Kumpel, da gabs gleich mal ein Blick Richtung Töpfer



Blick vom Panoramaweg






Diverse Hindernisse machten die Runde auch recht abwechslungsreich






Jetzt folgt ein wenig Kultur die sich im Wald versteckt






Nette Wege gabs auch









Und mit Blick zum Hochwald wars auch schon wieder zu Ende




Die Runde war abwechslungsreich und gut zu fahren, kanns weiter empfehlen. Die fehlenden Wege werden demnächst auch bei OSM eingezeichnet.
PS Daten wie gehabt hier http://altersachse.de/13-tracks/tour/ausgabe.php?id=450
Gruß aus dem Zittauer Gebirge


----------



## Groudon (26. März 2017)

Hey Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Touren rund um Chemnitz.

Bisher bin ich oft Richtung Adelsberg gefahren, dort die ABM-Runde, eventuell weiter richtung Augustusburg, Hetzdorfer Viadukt und über Flöhe zurück. 

Oder von Chemnitz richtung Klaffenbach, hoch auf den Eisenweg, dann Richtung Zwönitztal und über Einsiedel zurück.

Leider gehen mir die Touren aus und ich will mehr sehen - Neues sehen. Was habt ihr so im Angebot? Oder gibt es auch einen regelmäßigen Treff zum gemeinsamen Radeln?


----------



## tanztee (27. März 2017)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Gruß aus dem Zittauer Gebirge



... und Gruß aus Dresden, Danke für den ersten Frühlingstourenbericht!



Groudon schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Touren rund um Chemnitz.


Neue Threads sind gerade günstig, bitte einen aufmachen. Sonst wird das hier mit bislang 70 Seiten völlig unübersichtlich ... 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## mathijsen (27. März 2017)

AlterSachse schrieb:


> Nette Wege gabs auch


Also bei aller Liebe, aber das ist für mich kein netter Weg. Weder bergauf noch bergab noch optisch.


----------



## martn (27. März 2017)

Also mitm Fettrad wär der gut fahrbar udn netter als sagen wir mal Asphalt, 

Samstach am Sneznik, wo es bekanntlich einige nette Wege gibt:


----------



## AlterSachse (3. Mai 2017)

_*Sloup & Betgraben*_
Eigentlich kein richtiger Bericht weil keine Lust was zu schreiben. Aber da mich einige Leute aus dem Netz nach einer Tour gefragt hatten hab ich im Winter eine zusammen gebastelt.
Bericht dazu hier https://gtour.wordpress.com/2017/05/02/neuland/
https://videos.mtb-news.de/48057/einsiedlerstein_und_betgraben?play
Tourdaten http://altersachse.de/13-tracks/tour/ausgabe.php?id=455


----------



## Faszi (4. Juni 2017)

*Lausitzer Landweg Teil 1*​
Nachdem ich ja im letzten Jahr den Nördlichen Kammweg erkundet habe, soll in diesem Jahr der Lausitzer Landweg dran kommen. Er ist ein Jahr nach dem Nördlichen Kammweg entstanden, nämlich 1912. Das hundertjährige Jubiläum habe ich also schon verpasst, macht aber nichts. Der Weg führt von Kamenz bis zum Hochwald im Zittauer Gebirge und ist 112 km lang. Das Symbol auf den alten Karten sind 2 L Rücken an Rücken, siehe Bildausschnitt:


Da mir der ganze Weg für einen Tag zuviel erscheint und ich den ersten Abschnitt von Kamenz bis nach Rehnsdorf nicht wirklich gut kenne, habe ich mich gestern aufgemacht, um diesen Teil zu erkunden. Bei der Anreise nach Kamenz grüßt von weitem die imposante Kirche St. Marien über der Stadt:


Noch kurz als Startpunkt über den Markt gerollt, eine Hochzeit ist da grad im Gange, ist ja auch ne schöne Jahreszeit. Jetzt gehts aber steil auf Asphalt hinauf zum Hutberg, vorbei an den berühmten Rhododendronbüschen und an der Hutbergbühne (die Puhdys kommen nicht dieses Jahr Pfingsten...). Ganz schön steil, der Schweiß beginnt zu fließen. Aber dann kommt zur Belohnung die erste schöne Aussicht:


Wir blicken hier auf Lückersdorf-Gelenau und am rechten Horizont sind die nächsten Ziele zu sehen, der Wal- und der Wüsteberg. Der Große dunkelgrüne Bogen ist der Verlauf der Bahnstrecke nach Arnsdorf. Links im Bild der Heilige Berg. Nur wenig weiter können wir nochmal auf Kamenz zurückschauen:


Die gewonnenen Höhenmeter werden wieder vernichtet, es geht durch Lückersdorf in Richtung Walberg. Da kann ich dann gleich mal spüren, daß es ein Wanderweg ist und nicht für Fahrräder gemacht. Der Aufstieg ist sacksteil und nur zu Fuß zu bewältigen. Aber auch das geht zu Ende und der Gipfel ist erreicht:


Jetzt folgen schöne Wege und Singletrails nach dem Wüsteberg. Unterwegs gibts da eine Wanderhütte an einer Wegkreuzung zu sehen:


Mitten im Wald findet man dann diese Tafel auf einem Stein. Wal- und Wüsteberg sollten nämlich Ende der 90er Jahre in einen großen Steinbruch verwandelt werden, um die hier lagernde Grauwacke zu gewinnen. Eine Bürgerinitiative machte sich dagegen stark und die Sache scheint jetzt vom Tisch zu sein. http://www.wal-wueste-berg.de/
Möge es so bleiben!


Es schließt sich jetzt ein feiner Singletrail über den Wüsteberg und Hofeberg an, dann geht es steil bergab zum Bahnübergang. Der jetzt folgende Heilige Berg ist wieder nur schiebend zu erklimmen, in Gegenrichtung macht die Abfahrt mit dem MTB viel Freude. Am Hennersdorfer Berg bietet sich dann ein toller Ausblick über das Dorf Hennersdorf und die schon bezwungenen Berge Walberg, Wüsteberg und Hofeberg.


Um den Schwarzen Berg herum durch die kleinen Orte Boderitz, Ossel, Talpenberg und Dobrig gelangen wir auf Asphalt nach Rehnsdorf, wo sich seit neuestem der Black Mountain Bikepark (http://www.black-mountain-bikepark.de/) befindet und an diesem Pfingssamstag richtig viel los ist. Für mich ist hier der erste Abschnitt zu Ende, hat schon mal viel Freude gemacht und ich bin gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf. Da ich die sich hier anschließenden Berge Ohorner Steinberg, Hochstein und Butterberg zur Genüge beradelt habe, soll die Fahrt in Bischofswerda fortgesetzt werden.
Fortsetzung folgt also hoffentlich bald.
Viele Grüße
Euer Faszi
Korrigiert am 6.6.17


----------



## tanztee (5. Juni 2017)

Einfach nur schön ... und die historischen Wanderwege erleben so ihre „Wiedergeburt” 
Gibt es dann zum Schluß den Wegverlauf als Track  

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (11. Juni 2017)

*Lausitzer Landweg Teil 2*
​Wie versprochen habe ich mich bei einer guten Wetterprognose am Samstag, den 10.06.2017, aufgemacht, den restlichen Lausitzer Landweg zu beradeln. Schnell noch vorher die Kette gewechselt und das Bike geputzt, eine Tour über 100 km fahre ich nicht jeden Tag, da soll alles gut vorbereitet sein. Die Sache mit dem Putzen war aber bissel sinnlos, da es in der Nacht vom Freitag gewittert und geregnet hat. Die Anfahrt bis nach Bischofswerda wird auf einfachen Wegen zurückgelegt und dann die Spur an dieser Brücke über die Umgehungsstrasse wieder aufgenommen.





​Es schließen sich hier einige verlassene und zugewachsene Wege Richtung Rüdenberg an und durch den Regen ist das Bike gleich wieder schmutzig und die Füße auch nass. Aber es kommt ja bald die Sonne...
Am Gasthaus "Grüne Tanne" ist dann an der alten Strasse nach Neustadt ein wahrer Schilderwald zu finden, unter anderem der Wanderweg mit dem roten Punkt, welcher heutzutage in weiten Teilen den Lausitzer Landweg markiert. Von daher muss man sagen, dass der Weg weiterlebt und nicht wie so viele andere verschwunden ist.




​Der Weg wendet sich jetzt entlang der alten Bahnstrecke Bautzen - Bad Schandau Richtung Rückenberg und dann weiter zum Valtenberg. Herrliche, einsame Wege werden benutzt, die Orientierung ist ein wenig schwierig. Schon am Valtenberg zeigt sich, das es ein Wanderweg ist, ich muss das Rad einen steilen, steinigen Weg hochschieben, welcher sich besser zum Runterfahren eignen würde. Runterzu geht es dann leider auf einem schmalen Asphaltwanderweg. Das Wetter bessert sich immer mehr und auch die Sonne kommt schon raus und am Waldausgang bietet sich dieser schöne Ausblick auf den weiteren Weg, Weifa ist am Horizont zu sehen.




​Die Asphaltetappe die jetzt folgt, schont natürlich die Tretmuskulatur. Ich durchquere Ringenhain, Weifa, Neuschirgiswalde und erreiche dann Schirgiswalde. In Weifa steht dieses schöne Umgebindehaus. Dieser Haustyp begleitet uns in der ganzen Oberlausitz und auch in Nordböhmen.




​Am Weifaer Rundblick kann ich das Tagesziel am Horizont entdecken, den Hochwald im Zittauer Gebirge.




​In Schirgiswalde begrüßt uns die Pfarrkirche Mariä Himmelfahrt und erinnert auch an die besondere Geschichte des Ortes als böhmische Exklave.


Jetzt ist aber wieder Wanderweg angesagt, der Originalweg zu den Kälbersteinen ist für mich nicht zu fahren. Da kann man sich dann in das Gipfelbuch eintragen, nette Erinnerung.


Der sich jetzt anschliessende Singletrail macht viel Freude, ganz trocken ist er noch nicht. An der Erntekranzbaude überquere ich die B 96 auf der sich der Autoverkehr aufgrund eines Unfalls staut...
Zwischendurch mal ein schöner Blick ins Land:


Der Magen meldet sich auch langsam, aber bis zum Bieleboh will ich noch durchhalten. Mir begegnen dann auf der Singletrailauffahrt ne Menge Mountainbiker in der Gegenrichtung. Hallo, Hallo!!!
Dann aber endlich Mittag an der Bielebohbaude, es gab Knoblauchsuppe und Hirschburger, super viel, superlecker, absolute Empfehlung!!!






​Man ist mein Bauch voll, gut das es jetzt erstmal bergab geht in Richtung Kottmar. Durch die Orte Schönbach, Spitzkunnersdorf und Kottmarsdorf einiges auf Asphalt. Unterwegs gelingt ein seltener Schnappschuss:







Nicht zu vergessen: Die Kottmarsdorfer Windmühle


Der Kottmar ist bis zur altehrwürdigen Schanze gut zu fahren, der letzte Anstieg dann doch wieder zu Fuß. Am alten Aussichtsturm scheint sich etwas zu tun, wäre wirklich schön, wenn da oben wieder Leben einzieht.


An der Abfahrt auf einem Wanderweg war meine Fahrt fast zu Ende, ich übersehe einen querliegenden Baum und schlage mit dem Kopf dran, bloß gut habe ich einen Helm auf! Der jetzt folgende Abschnitt ist für mich biketechnisch absolutes Neuland und dementsprechend gespannt bin ich darauf. Es geht hinunter nach Walddorf, dann durch Eibau auf einem herrlichen Hinterweg, durch Oderwitz, entlang der Bahn wo ich schon gearbeitet habe, zu einem kleinen Teich, wo eine kleine Pause mit Waffeln drin ist und dann nach Spitzkunnersdorf die Strasse hinauf, bissel grauselig, die Autofahrer machen heute wohl wieder Sport: "Wer kann am dichtesten am Radfahrer vorbeifahren?". Ich seh dann den Weißen Stein und komme dann aus dem Wald und habe den Blick:



​Etwas weiter ist es dann absolut genial, herrliche Sicht heute und alles ist vor mir ausgebreitet vom Riesen- über das Isergebirge, das komplette Zittauer Gebirge, einer der schönsten Momente/Blicke der Tour:




Link zum Bild https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2158854?in=set
Noch einmal geht es jetzt tief runter nach Hainewalde, wo ich die Mandau überquere:


Der Endspurt naht und wird nicht einfach, erstmal muss ich noch über den Breiteberg, der sich als sacksteil und ohne Aussicht erweist, nur auf dem Turm könnte man etwas sehen. Türme unterwegs habe ich aber abgewählt und ich fahre die sacksteile Autoauffahrt auf der Südseite wieder runter.


Immer weiter geht es jetzt nochmal über Felder und durch Wald nach Jonsdorf, die Kräfte werden weniger und der finale Aufstieg kommt ja noch. Es geht durch Jonsdorf vorbei an alten Orten der Erinnerung und am Ortseingang Hain wird das Ziel nochmal klar und deutlich sichtbar:


Dis Strasse hinauf zur Grenzbaude ist deutlich steiler wie erwartet, aber ich kann sie noch treten. Der Aufstieg auf den Hochwald wird wirklich einer, an Fahren ist nicht zu denken. Freundliche Menschen haben den Weg aber besonders markiert, wenn auch in falscher Richtung:


Da waren doch wirklich die Helden vom Malevil Cup vorher runtergefahren, wo ich jetzt hochgeschoben habe. Aber dann war es endlich erreicht, das Ziel des Tages, der Hochwald. Leider war die Tante mit dem Turmschlüssel nicht aufzutreiben und der Aufstieg auf den Turm musste ausbleiben. Zur Belohnung kann ich jetzt den Downhill Richtung Zittau unter die Räder nehmen, das macht Laune! Vorbei geht es an den Kelchsteinen und ich kann meinen Trilex-Zug gerade noch erreichen. Nicht wirklich preiswert, so eine Bahnfahrt mit dem Trilex. 20:30 bin ich glücklich wieder zuhause.

Wiedermal hat sich gezeigt, in welch schöner Umgebung wir hier in Ostsachsen leben, lange hatte ich mich auf die Fahrt gefreut und sie hat gehalten was sie versprochen hat: Einen herrlichen Tag in der Heimat mit viel Radfahren!

Kurz noch die technischen Daten:

Strecke:115,8 km
Überwunden Höhe: 2300 hm
Fahrzeit: 8:00 h
Freude:  Viel!

GPX auf Anfrage
​
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (3. Juli 2017)

Klasse Bericht


----------



## Th. (12. September 2017)

_*Bevor der Tourenthread völlig zum Erliegen kommt, ein kleiner bescheidener Beitrag meinerseits vom Frühsommer:*_


Mittlerweile war Sommer geworden und meinen Mädels gelüstete es, mal wieder übers Wasser zu laufen.




Das bedeutet für mich, Picknickdecken, Badesachen…eben den ganzen Krimskrams und vor allem die Gummiboote  ins Auto zu packen und die Damen an den Baggersee - genauer an den Olbasee bei Bautzen -  zu kutschieren.




Es war mir gelungen, noch ein Plätzchen für mein Rad freizuhalten, somit konnte ich den restlichen Tag noch sinnvoll verbringen.

Ich bin in der dortigen Gegend, der Oberlausitzer Heide- und Teichlandschaft, aus oben erwähntem Grund schon zwei-, dreimal unterwegs gewesen, bin aber immer um die Hohe Dubrau, dem höchsten Punkt des Gebietes, herumgefahren.




Diesen Lapsus galt es abzustellen. Die Auffahrt war nicht nur wegen der recht hohen Mittagstemperatur ziemlich schweißtreibend aber trotzdem schnell erledigt.




Auf dem Gipfel gab es erwartungsgemäß nichts Spektakuläres, deshalb flink weiter zum Monumentberg.




Obwohl unschlüssig (ich war ja gerade erst losgefahren), setzte ich mich in den Biergarten der Lausitzblick-Baude, um mir einen kleinen Mittagssnack zu gönnen. Eine Entscheidung diesbezüglich erübrigte sich aber alsbald – als nach 15 – 20 Minuten weder im Biergarten noch in der Gaststube Personal zu sehen war, trollte ich mich wieder von dannen. Beim Wegfahren sah ich dann alle hinter der Baude sitzen – Mittagspause, da wollte ich dann nicht weiter stören.

In der Abfahrt war dann wieder, wie in der Region üblich, jeder Knorzel auf dem Weg mit Leuchtfarbe markiert – safety first!




Damit hatte ich den bergigen Part der Runde hinter mir, und mit schönem Blick ins Oberlausitzer Bergland rollte ich fast wie von selbst über Hobians Horken entspannt durch diverse Nester im Umland.







Ein paar sehenswerte Relikte am Wegesrand:

Zwei T100 aus der Tscheljabinsker Panzerschmiede




Und ein eifriger Reichsbahner:







Gebelzig.




Mittlerweile war ich doch leicht hungrig und vor allem durstig – allerdings war nirgends ein netter Biergarten zu sehen.
So mühte ich mich weiter auf sandig-staubigen Feld- und Waldwegen in der Hoffnung auf eine Oase.







Der gewählte gut markierte Weg führte mich angenehm bergab zu einer Art Wendeplatz…




… die Markierung führte auch weiter, allerdings lehnte ich dankend ab – keine Ahnung wann hier das letzte Mal jemand durch ist – mannshohe Brennnesseln, Bromberhecken und darunter ein eingewachsener umgefallener Drahtzaun.




Darauf hatte ich gar keine Lust…also wieder zurück (diesmal bergauf).
Durch den erzwungenen Umweg musste ich durch Dubrauke und stand plötzlich vor der Staatsgewalt




Anfangs dachte ich mich narrt die Dehydrierung, dann fiel mir aber ein, beiläufig in einer Gazette über einen aktuell stattfindenden Prozess gegen einen Reichsbürger aus der Nähe von Bautzen gelesen zu haben. Es gibt sie also wirklich.
Apropos Dehydrierung – langsam gings ans Eingemachte und ich erwog meine Reserven anzugreifen und irgendwo am Wegesrand zu ALDInieren.




Doch wie heißt es so schön: „Und wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr, sitzt du schon in der Brösaer Einkehr“ oder so ähnlich.




Jedenfalls mundete das Bautzener Kupfer vortrefflich und frisch gestärkt strebte ich dem Ende meiner Runde entgegen.
Doch Moment – eine Wegsäule erregte meine Aufmerksankeit… Wo geht es da lang? Das sollte ich mir doch noch ansehen!




Tatsächlich.







Was es nicht so alles für Orte gibt! 

Am Ende waren es hitzige aber gemütliche 45 Kilometer mit moderaten 450 Höhenmetern (die sich größtenteils in den ersten 15 km wiederfinden).


----------



## Th. (12. September 2017)

Eh man sich versieht ist der Sommer schon wieder vorbei und so verlangten meine Mädels noch mal einen Stehpaddeltag.
OK – eine Richtung habe ich vom Olbasee aus noch nicht beradelt, die Gelegenheit ist günstig.
Gesagt, getan – die Boote gewassert – rauf aufs Rad und los.




Berge gibt es in diese Richtung nicht, noch nicht mal Hügel. Dafür liebliche Rasenpfade und sogar ein kleiner Trail.







Alsbald wurde es aber alternativlos asphaltig – macht nix, winzige Nebenstraßen oder straßenbegleitende Radwege kann man schon mal ein Stück fahren. Zumal das Zeitfenster recht eng war.




Am Ende der Asphaltpiste öffnete sich der Blick über den Bärwalder See und das Kraftwerk Boxberg – Sachsens Nordgrenze.




Ein Stück am See entlang erreicht man den Bootshafen Marina Klitten.




Der Rückweg führte mich direkt durch die Heidelandschaft und ich musste feststellen, dass nicht jeder in OSM eingetragene Weg fahrbar ist, ggf. existierten die gar nicht oder es handelt sich um freigesägte Schussschneisen.
Kurzum – es war recht mühsam.







Fazit:

Muss man nicht unbedingt.

Am Ende 40km mit zackigen 200Hm laut GPS. Mein Radcomputer glättete das Profil noch etwas aggressiver – es verblieben satte 39 Höhenmeter…


----------



## tanztee (12. September 2017)

@Th. Wieder mal wunderschöne Landpartien 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (12. September 2017)

Da ich nicht glaube damit irgendwelche Trails der Locals zu verraten gibt es noch die Tracks dazu:
Olba_Hohe Dubrau
Olba_Bärwalder See


----------



## Th. (12. September 2017)

Olbasee die Dritte (diesmal ohne Olbasee)...



Eine Woche später stand wieder eine SUP-Großveranstaltung am Olbasee an. (Bei dieser hatte ich vor zwei Jahren schon mal den Abwasch für 40 Leute gestemmt und mich so fürs Radfahren „freigekauft“...ihr erinnert euch?) Dieses Jahr legte ich für mich ein Veto ein – Oberlausitzer Teich- und Heidelandschaft hatte ich genug...

Ein Aufschrei aus drei weiblichen Kehlen war das Ergebnis – mussten sie jetzt selbstständig anreisen, Zelt aufbauen, Matten und Boote aufpusten … der Wohlfühlmanager war nicht dabei. Schon blöd, kann ich verstehen und den psychischen Druck musste ich aushalten...dabei hatte ich mir für das Wochenende viel vorgenommen, aber wie es so kommen musste bahnte sich ein grippaler Infekt an und so vergammelte ich den familienfreien Samstag so mehr oder weniger...

Sonntag nahm ich den Vormittagszug nach Altenberg – hatte ich doch ein gewisses Jubiläum: August 2007 konnte ich mit der Hohen Tour 3.0 eine saustarke Tour fahren – 2011 war ich das letzte Mal im Bereich unterwegs. Wird also wieder mal Zeit!

Nun war ich mir durchaus bewusst, dass in den letzten 10 Jahren mein Leistungsniveau stark gesunken ist, deshalb verzichtete ich das erste Mal bei einer Hohen Tour auf den Kahleberg und steuerte direkt den Geisingberg an. Mit zitternden Beinen erreichte ich geradeso den Gipfel und wendete mich nach kurzem Verschnaufen der Abfahrt nach Geising zu... Im Gegensatz zu 2007 war es diesmal nass und schlammig, was auf dem Basaltgestein ein fürchterliches Herumgerutsche ergab. Flow kam keineswegs auf und ich verfluchte die Idee einer „Jubiläumsbefahrung“. So musste ich in Geising erstmal die schlackernden Knie' und den überkochenden Puls beruhigen und entschied radwegmäßig durch das Erdbachtal und Fürstenau nach Fojtovice und weiter gemächlich nach Adolfov zu fahren.







Dort war ich kurz unentschlossen – in meiner Gipfelliste fehlt der Sattelberg, d.h., ich müsste wie 2011 den Radweg 3017 nutzen, allerdings ist dieser doch eher... naja.

Ich entschied spontan, den rotmarkierten Wanderweg (E3) nach Tisa zu verfolgen – und der hat richtig Spaß gemacht!













Trotzdem war ich in Tisa ziemlich kaputt (wie schon erwähnt, irgendwas grippales). Die Zeit war auch schon recht fortgeschritten – so entschied ich kurzentschlossen die Notausfahrt Bielatal nach Königstein zu nutzen.

Dort sah ich noch die S-Bahn vor der Nase wegfahren und nutzte die halbe Stunde, um mal diesen fast fertigen Radweg nach Bad Schandau zu checken.
Passte genau, und so war ich gegen fünf zu Hause und konnte mich vor Eintreffen der Mädels noch mal kurz auf der Couch entspannen.


----------



## martn130289 (5. Oktober 2017)

Sooo, nachdem ich dieses Jahr das Fahrradfahren für mich wieder neu entdeckt habe, ging es übers lange Wochenende auch damit auf Tour statt wie üblich mit dem Motorrad.

Da mein Kumpel auch ziemlich gern Fahrrad fährt, brauchte ich ihn nicht lange überreden und so ging es zu zweit los. Als Ziel hatten wir uns die Sächsische Schweiz ausgesucht und so ging es am Freitag für mich damit los, mir das Auto meiner Mutter zu leihen und alles einzupacken.



Danach hab ich mich auf den Weg von Zwickau zu Thomas nach Dresden gemacht. Den restlichen Tag haben wir damit verbracht, unsere Sachen fertig zu machen. Während Thomas sich noch neue Ausrüstung zugelegt hatte, habe ich erstmal meine Sachen vom Motorradcamping genutzt und was ich halt sonst noch so zu Hause hatte. Somit hatte ich doch deutlich mehr Gewicht zu transportieren als Thomas (und da bin ich unter Motorradreisenden schon recht leicht unterwegs)

Egal. Am Samstag ging es dann endlich los und wir folgten der Elbe Richtung Süden.



Wetter war super, nur Gegenwind hatten wir natürlich die ganze Zeit. Unterwegs dann gleich noch einem anderen Mountainbiker mit einem Kettennietstieft ausgeholfen und so schon mal Pluspunkte auf dem Karmakonto gesammelt. Nach einer guten Stunden haben wir dann endlich die Elbe verlassen und uns ins Abseits bewegt. Neben schönen Waldwegen ging es auch immer wieder an Feldern entlang.


 


Auch der ein oder andere Anstieg war zu bewältigen. Leider für mich nicht immer fahrbar.  Bis dahin hatte mich das Gepäck eigentlich wenig gestört, doch beim Schieben merkt man es gleich doppelt  (Schieben hatte ich vorher natürlich nicht getestet)



Später folgten dann Wanderwege und ich war wieder voll in meinem Element, während Thomas hier mit seinem Crosser nicht ganz so viel Spaß hatte, hab ich so viel Spaß gehabt, dass ich glatt vergessen habe Fotos zu machen...
Nach gut 70km und über 1000hm haben wir unser Ziel nahe Königstein erreicht und unsere Zelte aufgeschlagen.




Da das Ganze als Testtour dient und ich schon völlig fertig bin, entscheiden wir uns, Sonntag wieder zurück zu Thomas nach Dresden zu fahren. Ich hab mich doch überschätzt und zudem zu viel Gepäck dabei. Aber das ist halt ein komplett neues Revier für mich.
Doch nur weil es zurück geht, lassen wir uns den Spaß nicht verderben. So geht es weiter durch Wälder und über schöne Trails.


 


Somit kommen am Ende auch heute wieder knapp 70km und fast 500hm zusammen.

Nach einer erholsamen Nacht, brechen wir am Montag nochmals ohne Gepäck auf und genießen das schöne Wetter. Wie schön es sich doch mit so einem leichten Bike fahren lässt. 




Am Nachmittag pack ich dann alles zusammen und fahre zurück nach Zwickau.

Auch wenn es nicht wie geplant gelaufen ist, war es ein super Wochenende. Am Ende bleibt die Erkenntnis, dass ich an meiner Ausrüstung und vor allem an mir noch arbeiten muss. Doch auch Thomas war nach drei Tagen fahren nicht mehr ganz so fit und so werden wir nächstes Jahr nutzen um das ein oder andere (verlängerte) Wochenende mit dem Fahrrad wegzufahren und nicht gleich den Trans Germany Trail in Angriff zu nehmen...

Gruß Martin

PS: Hätte mich auch gerne erstmal vorgestellt, hab hier aber keinen Beitrag für sowas gefunden.


----------



## tanztee (6. Oktober 2017)

martn130289 schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch gerne erstmal vorgestellt, hab hier aber keinen Beitrag für sowas gefunden.



Hast Dich doch super vorgestellt!
Für Ausrüstungsdiskussionen zum Thema Light Bikepacking hier mal schauen, da werden sie geholfen 

Willkommen im Team 
sagt
tanztee


----------



## Th. (6. Oktober 2017)

tanztee schrieb:


> Hast Dich doch super vorgestellt!


@martn130289 : Sehe ich genau so!
Grüße von Thomas aus Dresden. 
Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn130289 (8. Oktober 2017)

Da bin ich doch schon mal froh, in anderen Foren haben sich manche mit dem Vorstellen doch ziemlich affig.
Was ich bisher hier im Forum gelesen hab, gefällt mir ziemlich gut, scheint ein recht familiärer Umgang miteinander zu sein 



tanztee schrieb:


> Für Ausrüstungsdiskussionen zum Thema Light Bikepacking hier mal schauen, da werden sie geholfen



da bin ich schon am Stöbern wollte nur erstmal schauen, ob Mehrtagestouren mit dem Fahrrad was für mich sind bevor ich viel Geld ausgebe. Aber ich werd jetzt übern Winter wohl noch Geld investieren

Gruß Martin


----------



## FatBikeBoy (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin bis jetzt immer stiller "Mitleser" gewesen und dachte ich melde mich mal an und Poste meinen ersten Beitrag.

Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin Tobias und komme aus dem schönen Zittau. Bin bei uns entweder mit meinm Radon Slide 160 unterwegs oder mit meiner universal Waffe dem FatBoy.



Da der Junior gerade erst anfängt mit dem Laufen, gibts am Fatty einen passenden Anhänger (am Slide leider nicht kompatibel, da Carbonrahmen).


Jetzt aber zum "Tourbericht", wenn man die kleine Ausfahrt so nennen möchte 




Freitag 8. Dezember
Die geplante Abfahrt um 17 Uhr in Zittau (nach dem Feierabend) verschiebt sich leider, da mein Kumpel dienstlich eingespannt ist und nicht pünktlich wegkommt. Nachdem die Uhr bereits 19:00 zeigt starte ich alleine in Richtung Zittauer Gebirge, da er noch auf der Straße festhängt.
Er kommt aus der Dresdner Richtung und unser Plan sieht nun vor:
- ich komme von der Zittauer Seite zum Biwak in CZ geradelt
- er übers Elbtal mit dem Auto ans Biwak und früh gehts gemeinsam los

Da mir die Zeit im Nacken sitzt und das Thermometer mit -2°C auch nicht wirklich zum verweilen einlädt, gehts vollgepackt mit straffen Tritt los.
Ich Fahre von Zittau aus über den Olbersdorfer See in Richtung Gebirge und steche über Bahnhof Bertsdorf in die "Berge" und pedaliere nach Jonsdorf.
Da unser Ziel "Mühlstein" (http://www.luzicke-hory.cz/mista/index.php?pg=zmmilsd) in Tschechien liegt, quäle ich mich auf rutschigem Untergrund (mittlerweile lässt Frau Holle ein bisschen was fallen) entlang der Deutsch-Tschechischen Grenze von Jonsdorf hoch nach Waltersdorf.

Oben angekommen gönne ich mir einen heißen Tee. Als ich gerade dabei bin meine Finger ein bisschen aufzutauen klingt das Telefon ...  "Ich muß mal sehen wann ich da bin" schallt es aus dem Hörer.
Meinem Kumpel ist kurz nach Hrensko ein fetter Dachs vor den neuen Oktavia gelaufen und er muß auf die Cops warten ...   KLASSE

Leicht deprimiert packe ich meinen Rucksack und lasse die Lausche rechts liegen (eigentlich wollte ich hoch und die Aussicht geniesen).

Das letzte Stück bergauf bis auf die "Chata Luz" und siehe da, in der Baude gibts nix mehr, Licht ist bereits aus. Der Blick auf die Uhr sagt fast 22 Uhr ...  Warum verdammt hab ich so lange bis da hoch gebraucht???

Nun beginnt die Abfahrt von der Lausche Richtung Mühlstein. Da es mittlerweile überall gleichmäßig "beschneit" ist, lasse ich am Fatty noch ein bisschen Luft ab um die Auflagefläche der Reifen zu vergrößern.  Bin mit 0,65 bar gestartet und geh jetzt runter auf 0,4 ...

Da wir leider auch erst seit kurzem wirklich Frost haben, ist die Abfahrt eher unschön. Die Pfützen und Furchen sind nur oberflächig zugefrohren und beim überfahren bricht ständig das Eis auf.
Selbst mit den 4,6er Reifen sinkt man ein und bleibt quasi stecken ...

Um ca. 22.30 komme ich in Mühlstein an und beziehe Quartier in der "Schutzhütte" am nördlichen Ende des Geländes. Stirnlampe raus, Holz sammeln, Hobo zünden ...

 

Noch schnell eine Tütensuppe auf den Kocher gehauen und siehe da, das liebe Telefon ...
"Die Cops sind noch nicht da, bei mir bestimmt noch min. 1 Stunde"

Bah, so eine Scheiße!  Da weder er noch ich Lust auf eine unausgeschlafene und durchgefrohrene Samstagsrunde haben, bricht er ab und fährt nach der Aufnahme zurück nach Dresden.

So was nun? Fast 23 Uhr - zurück nach Zittau?
Da ich was gegessen habe und auch die Ausrüstung für das Nachtlager bereits liegt entscheide ich mich für "ab ins Bett" 

Als ich mir den Schlafsack einrichte stelle ich mit erschrecken fest: "Scheiße, ich hab die große Folietüte vergessen, damit ich die nassen Klamotten mit in den Sack nehmen kann".

Boh, was kann denn noch alles schief gehen?
Also Klamotten an den Unterstand gehangen und rein in den Schlafsack.

Da es kälter ist als erwartet, stelle ich mir sicherheitshalber den Wecker auf 3 Uhr damit ich mal munter werde und kontrollieren kann ob die Füsse schon blau sind.

Ich genieße die ruhe und mir fallen bei frischer Luft sofort die Augen zu.

Samstag 9. Dezember
Tüt Tüt Tüt
Der Wecker klingt - 3 Uhr ....

Trotz Daunenjacke im Schlafsack und extra Inlet ist es ARSCH kalt. Der Biwaksack ist komplett überfrohren ...  Da ich ausreichend Feuerholz vorbereitet habe, zünde ich schnell den Hobo.
Aluflasche aus dem Rucksack und den Liter Wasser in den Kochtopf.
Das kochende Wasser zurück in die Aluflasche, Deckel drauf und ab mit der Wärmflasche in den Schlafsack. Herrlich 

Augen zu und weiter pennen ....

Früh um ca. 6Uhr  weckt mich wieder die KÄLTE, boh müssen unsere Großväter im zweiten Weltkrieg gefrohren haben. Mit Schlafsack (-5°C Komfort + Isomatte für selbiges + Biwaksack) ist an schlafen nichtmehr zu denken. Das Garmin sagt -6,5 ....

Also raus aus dem Sack, die Klamotten vom Unterstand genommen und DUM-DUM:
"So eine Scheiße, komplett steif gefrohren ..."
Also feließig klopfen, sodass der Kram erstmal beweglich wird.
Anziehen, alles schnell einräumen und noch eine Tasse heißen Tee aus der Thermoskanne.
Rauf aufs Rad und treten, treten, treten > da wirds warm.

Es geht von Mühlstein Richtung Osten Richtung Petrovice. Immer schön durch die Wälder.
Langsam wird es hell ...

Es geht leider nur extrem langsam vorran, da es zwar kalt ist, aber die zugefrohrenen Spurrinnen der Forstwirtschaftsfahrzeuge trotzdem immer wieder aufbrechen.
Runter vom Rad und den Bock aus der Rinne ziehen, Stück weiter fahren und das gleiche Spiel von vorn.
Irgendwann reichts mir und ich fahre nur noch die kleinsten Wege. Ist zwar ein ehlendes Zick-Zack, aber wenigstens kein stecken bleiben mehr.

Um ca. 10:15 Uhr bin ich zurück an der grünen Grenze DE-CZ.
Bei Abfahrt im Biwak wollte ich eigentlich nur noch zurück nach Zittau, aber nun sind die Knochen warm und der Spass wieder da.

Also entschließe ich mich doch den Grenzweg zwischen DE und CZ in Richtung Hochwald zu fahren.

 

Um den Hochwald drum herum und um ca. 11:30 bin ich beim Knut in der Kammbaude auf dem Hain.
Die Kneipe ist geöffnet und siehe da "es duftet nach Knobi-Suppe".

Also rein in die gute Stube und erstmal Energie nachladen.


Nach erfolgter Stärkung gehts ohne große Höhendifferenzen von der Kammbaude, über Felsengasse in Richtung Töpfer. Auf halber Strecke setzt ordentlich Schneefall ein und ich rolle bei bestem Winterwetter durch den Wald.

Oben auf dem Töpfer gibts erstmal den Rest heißen Tee und einen meiner lieblings Aussichtspunkte im ganzen Gebirge.
 

Da wir am selben Tag noch Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma haben und die Tradition vorsieht vorher eine Wanderung zu machen, entschließe ich mich aufzubrechen um punktlich um 13 Uhr am Treffpunkt in Olbersdorf zu sein. Das Fahrrad schmeiß ich beim Kollegen ins Auto und kann in Ruhe die Winterwanderung genießen ...  Sagt der Plan ...

Es kommt anders als gedacht ...
Die Abfahrt ist verblockt und der rutschige Schnee zwingt mich zu einem kleinen Umweg. Ich komme zu spät in Olbersdorf an und die Wandertruppe ist bereits gestartet.
So ein Mist ....

Also Telefon raus: "Wo seit ihr"   "An der Teufelsmühle, und laufen auf den Töpfer"

Der Chef schmeißt immer eine Runde und das beisammen sein ist eigentlich immer Spitze. Also egal, ab hinterher ...

Mit viel Fluchen komme ich nun zum zweiten mal auf dem Töpfer an.
Rein in die Baude und siehe da, alle bestellen Essen 

Es gibt was zu futtern und nachher gehts ohne große Umwege zurück nach Zittau und anschließend zur Weihnachtsfeier.


----------



## tanztee (7. Januar 2018)

Hi folks, 
bin leider internetmäßig gerade unterversorgt! Aber ich war auch wieder radeln (über Silvester), leider ohne richtige Kamera, so dass es in den nächsten Tagen einen Bericht mit total miesen Fotos geben wird.

@FatBikeBoy super Tour und schöner Bericht!! Jaja, die Herstellerangeben der Temperaturbereiche ... da muß man direkt aus der Sauna kommen und sofort in den Schlafsack krabbeln 
Aber den Biwakplatz am Mühlstein habe ich auch noch auf der Liste. 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (13. Februar 2018)

_So, jetzt gibts es ein paar Worte zu meiner Silvestertour.

Leider hat es sich nun so ergeben, dass das die letzte Tour mit meinem Identiti AKA war, da momentan offensichtlich der Eigentumsbegriff täglich neu ausgehandelt wird und man sich nimmt, was man so braucht.

Achtung - ich hatte nur mein Tastenhandy dabei und entsprechend grottig ist die Fotoqualität!_

Aber nun zur Sache:

*Schneematsch und ein pompöses Finale*
waren diesmal die Schlagworte der Tour.

Jedenfalls stand ich am 31.12.2017 am Bahnhof in Altenberg, wollte ins Böhmische Becken radeln und da einige weiße Flecken von der Landkarte tilgen.

Ob die Schneeverhältnisse fürs Rad oder doch eher für LL-Ski geeignet waren, konnte ich aus der Ferne nicht eindeutig ausmachen. So sah es dann aus:





Es war für beides ungeeignet und ich bin bis zur Horská chata Vitiška · Wittichbaude nur wenige Meter geradelt. Kurz davor traf ich einen Trupp ältere Wanderer - die angesichts meines Rucksackes ins Schwärmen kamen und mir vom geschmuggelten Tonbandgerät erzählten … da leuchteten die Augen!

Angesichts der Schneeverhältnisse





beschloß ich den geordneten Rückzug aus dem Gebirge und rollte die Serpentinenstraße gen Tal. Das Unterwegsbier blieb mir diesmal verwehrt - überall war geschlossene Gesellschaft! Pah, dann eben nicht, und so kurbelte ich letztlich in Richtung Salesiova výšina · Salesiushöhe bei Osek (zur Orientierung klick). Die Hoffnung auf eine Boofe erfüllt sich nicht, aber im letzten Büchsenlicht kann ich nette Felsformationen erahnen. Auch die Boulderer haben ihr Revier markiert.
Also will ich die Burgruine Rýzmburk · Riesenburg ansteuern, dort findet sich sicher ein Plätzchen. An einer Straße wird Wasser getankt und dann geht es die schier endlose schmale Asphaltstraße hinauf.
Kurz vor der Burg hält mich ein Anwohner an und warnt mich freundlicherweise vor herabfallenden Steinen. Die Warnung nehme ich ernst und kurbel die Cyklotrasa 231 zur Dušanova skalní vyhlídka, eine der wenigen prägnanten Felsvorsprünge im Erzgebirgskamm.

Die letzte Strecke muss ich schieben, da ich wieder die Schneegrenze erreiche und dann richte ich mich wie schon vor zwei Jahren erstmal häuslich ein. Aufgrund der teils vereisten Straße rechne ich nicht mit Besuch und lege mich erstmal aufs Ohr.
Weit gefehlt! Ein Trupp junger Leute entspringt einem Vito und zerstreut sich auch gleich ins Gelände. Dafür kommen eine Weile später 2 dieser tschechischen Tramper mit ihren Hunden an. Da stehe ich doch gerne wieder auf und so beginnt die Abendgestaltung mit Feuer und einer kleinen Runde Wilthener Gebirgskräuter, den ich eigens zum Anstoßen mitgenommen habe. Alles ist friedlich, die Hunde sind entspannt und der eine der beiden erklärt mir auf Englisch, dass sie vor zwei Jahren auch schon da waren!

Dann schauen wir der Böllerei von der Aussichtsklippe zu und nicht lange danach trollen sich die Wanderfreunde mit den Worten: Bis nächstes Jahr!

Der Mond strahlt hell und ich hoffe nun auf die wohlverdiente Nachtruhe in lauschiger Waldeinsamkeit:





Mitnichten!! Gegen vier in der Früh wecken mich Lärm und grelles Licht: Ein Kleinwagen voll mit Partypeople, die einfach kein Ende finden, rollt heran. Die sind erstmal genauso verblüfft wie ich, wie wir uns angesichtig werden. Was wollen die hier … was macht der hier 
Des Rätsels Lösung: die wollen einen gediegenen Joint rauchen 

Ob ich auch einen will? Ne, nicht für mich! Ob ich Hilfe brauche?? Alles gut, ich brauch nichts! Einer von denen freut sich dermaßen, dass er mit mir Englisch konversieren kann, dass er mir am Ende ein paar Münzen schenkt und ich seine Hilfe fast schon abwehren muss 

So siehts also aus, wenn der tanztee mal in Ruhe im Wald dem Silvestertrubel entfliehen will: Party bis früh um vier und zweimal Hasch angeboten bekommen  Was solls, das ist eben Abenteuer, aber nächstes Mal muss ich mich in der Umgebung doch etwas abtarnen!

In der Früh gehts nochmal auf den Aussichtsfels





dann schiebe und rolle ich zur nächsten Quelle, erstmal ordentlich Frühstück machen.
Wie ist nun der Plan? Trails kann man vergessen, also entschließe ich mich spotan, einen besonderen Berg im Böhmischen Mittelgebirge anzupeilen: den Bořeň · Borschen bei Bílina · Bilin (da).

Der Cyklotrasa 231 folgend, geht es erstmal an den Fuß des Gebirges.





Dann folge ich diversen ausgewiesenen Cyklotrasa, rolle durch verschlafene Ortschaften und gelange einmal an den Rand eines Tagebaus:





Schon brutal, so eine tote Landschaft ... doch dann zeigen sich die Hügel und es wird wieder angenehm fürs Auge:





Nicht dass es nur über langweilige Straßen geht, nein, die Cyklotrasa bietet auch das eine oder andere Schmankerl. Hier: Schottersurfen über die Bahngleise!





Zeitzeugen finden sich, als ich eine Rast einlege:









Die Landpartie ist ja ganz nett, aber der Berg ruft! Jedoch, die Sache fällt heuer buchstäblich ins Wasser:





und ich beschließe, hier und jetzt den Sack zuzubinden und rolle direkt nach Bílina · Bilin.
Kurzer Schlenker über den Marktplatz:









und dann geht es zum Bahnhof, wo auch bald ein Zug nach Děčín · Tetschen fährt.

Da sitze ich nun im Zug, meine Hopfenmangelsicherung ist am Durchbrennen und irgendwas muss heute noch passieren. Da entsinne ich mich der Braumanufaktur in Schmilka, welche ich auch mal besuchen wollte.
Gesagt, getan: in Schmilka-Hirschmühle huppe ich aus der Nationalparkbahn und laufe am Fahranleger beim Verlassen der Fähre einem Pärchen in die Arme: Ob ich zwei Biergutscheine haben will, weil wir fahren ja jetzt nach Hause? Klar, und ob ich will. Sind das Gutscheine für die Braumanufaktur? Ja, genau dafür.
  

High five!! Der Tag scheint ja noch ganz gut zu werden!
Einige Minuten später sitze ich in einem kleinen, gemütlichen Gästegarten, habe ein leckeres Bio-Craftbier in der Hand und unterhalte mich mit einem Steinmetzmeister über Sandsteinsorten! Wir fachsimpeln über handgeschmiedete Steinmeißel und dann fallen mir doch da die Zuber auf, die direkt einem Mittelaltermarkt entsprungen sein könnten.
Was muss ich tun, um da rein zu kommen? Frag doch mal den und den, der hilft dir weiter. So ist es, ich kann mich nach Entrichtung eines Obulus in einer kleinen, aber äußerst gediegenen Sauna umziehen und latsche schlußendlich barfuß und nur mit einem Handtuch um die Hüfte durch den Gästegarten zu den Zubern.
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!
Der erste Zuber ist schon nicht schlecht, aber ich bleibe im als Zuber getarnten Whirlpool bei 40°C Wassertemperatur hängen. Das dritte Bier ist in Arbeit und meine Glieder entspannen sich.

So muss ein Tourende aussehen:





In einer Art Wintergarten kann man zum Bier auch Flammkuchen und Eintopf essen - alles ist gemütlich eingerichtet und passt vom Flair her zum Wandern. So muss ich dann schweren Herzens die Zuber und diesen gastlichen Ort verlassen, weil sonst keine Fähre mehr übersetzt!
Natürlich habe ich auch an die häusliche Vorratswirtschaft gedacht:





_Tja, das wars erstmal vom tanztee! Nun hat sich das mit dem Mountainbiken mangels Sportgerät ja erstmal erledigt und ich muss sehen, wie es weitergeht!

Somit hoffe ich auf zahlreiche Beiträge aus der Community, um wenigsten im Geiste mitkurbeln zu können …_

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## sbradl (14. Februar 2018)

tanztee schrieb:


> _Tja, das wars erstmal vom tanztee! Nun hat sich das mit dem Mountainbiken mangels Sportgerät ja erstmal erledigt und ich muss sehen, wie es weitergeht!
> 
> Somit hoffe ich auf zahlreiche Beiträge aus der Community, um wenigsten im Geiste mitkurbeln zu können …_
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen haben mich deine Berichte ja immer angefixt... Und da ich vor kurzem mein Auto verkauft habe, habe ich mir vorgenommen auch die ein oder andere Biketour mit Übernachtung im Freien zu machen. Ohne Gefährt hab ich die Ausrüstung zu Silvester im Zittauer Gebirge und Mitte Januar im Bielatal schonmal testen können. Sobald ich eine Lenkerrolle und eine Rahmentasche hab werde ich versuchen, dir etwas nachzueifern


----------



## Falco (14. April 2018)

2 Wochen Nonstop Sonne satt, was will man mehr?

Man es ist es garnicht mehr gewöhnt das man so wenig am Rechner sitzt und sich die unverarbeiteten Erinnerungen an die schönen Tage sich nur so stapeln auf der Festplatte.

Es ging los mit Ostern in Lengefeld
@Hendrik1988 hat eingeladen und wir waren einfach nur sprachlos nach dem Winter so einen schönen Tag zu haben. Daher gibt es auch nichts zu schreiben.





















































































Alle Bilder:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/88220?limit=60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2018)

Schön das es euch dort gefällt! Bin dort Dauergast!  Die Trails sind einfach unschlagbar. Jim macht da richtig gute Arbeit!
Das letzte Bild ist doch am Anfang der Trial-WP von 2016, oder?


----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2018)

Das ist auf meinem Lieblingstrail


----------



## Rene1282 (15. April 2018)

Hallo,  gibt's einen GPS Track von eurem 
*"Miriquidi - Drecksau "?*


----------



## phlek (16. April 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> ....
> Es ging los mit Ostern in Lengefeld
> @Hendrik1988 hat eingeladen und wir waren einfach nur sprachlos nach dem Winter so einen schönen Tag zu haben. Daher gibt es auch nichts zu schreiben....
> Alle Bilder:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/88220?limit=60



Welches Lengefeld?


----------



## FatBikeBoy (8. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend in die Runde,

ich war letztes Wochenende auch wiedermal unterwegs. Start am Samstag und zurück am Sonntag.

Wo: Lausitzer Bergland
Strecke: Olbersdorf > Töpfer > Hochwald > Lausche > Jedlova > Tolstejin und zwischen den Bergen wieder zurück

Distanz: 58km mit 1920hm




Start um die Mittagszeit





Nach hässlichem Anstieg und zum Teil tragen, hoch auf den Töpfer ...





Auf der Rückseite wieder runter, was durch die Treppen auch wieder in körperliche Schwerstarbeit ausgeartet ist (Fahrrad mit Ausrüstung so um die 22kg + Rucksack mit knapp 10kg)





Danach ging es durch schönstes Zittauer Bergland Richtung Hochwald ...








Auf der Osee Strecke gings hinten hoch auf den Hochwald, wo bei bestem Wetter eine tolle Aussicht auf mich wartete.





Nach einer kleinen Pause ging es dann gemütlich weiter Richtung Lausche.
Die Temperatur war mittlerweile bei 22/23 Grad angekommen und somit war ideales Bike Wetter vorhanden. Im Wald zwischen den Bäumen war es PERFEKT temperiert ...




Nach dem Lauscheanstieg gabs oben wieder Fernsicht vom allerbesten ...





Durch sattes Grün und ohne jegliche Störung durch Wanderer oder Spaziergänger gings auf schönsten Pfaden in Richtung CZ...




Jedlova: Oben angekommen das obligatorische Foto vom Turm, wobei der Kenner weiss: die schönste Aussicht gibts etwas weiter unten auf der Rückseite   







An dieser Stelle gabs dann eine längere Rast. Die Aussicht und das Wetter luden wirklich zum verweilen ein. Urlaub um die Hausecke sozusagen, wir wohnen schon schön hier bei uns ...


Die Uhr Schritt voran und es wurde Zeit sich ein Quartier zu suchen. Etwas unterhalb des Berges an einer Feldkante wurde ich fündig und rollte die Matte aus. Noch schnell ein paar Knacker gefuttert und die Zähne geputzt, dann ab in den Schlafsack.





Die Nacht war eigentlich sehr angenehm, jedoch wurde es doch recht kalt mit ca. 5 Grad. Dazu blies der Wind recht heftig. Gegen 5:00 Uhr am Morgen wurde ich wach ... (kälte & Rehe die bis auf ca 30m an mich heran kamen, leider waren die Viecher verschwunden bevor ich das Handy in der Hand hatte)

Ich hab schnell meinen Kram zusammen gepackt und ab aufs Rad, damit die Knochen in fahrt kommen.
Auf der Anfahrt zur Burg Tolstejn gabs besten Sonnenaufgang ...





Ob auf der Burg-Aussicht war wieder Urlaubsfeeling angesagt 





An der Schöberlinie entlang macht ich mich auf den Rückweg Richtung Deutschland ...




Bevor es zurück nach Good Old Germany ging, waren noch 2 Punkte abzuarbeiten:


1. die Eishöhle die ich mir schon immer mal ansehen wollte (das Gitter war leider zu)







2. ein richtiges Frühstück
Suppe mit Knacker und ein Tee... lecker ...
Der Hobo verrichtet seinen Dienst wie immer PERFEKT.

Bild wegen Diskussionspotenzial entfernt...

Weiter gings zurück Richtung Deutschland.


----------



## FatBikeBoy (8. Mai 2018)

Teil 2 (mehr als 20 Bilder gehen nicht pro Beitrag)

Da mir die Höhenmeter vom Samstag noch in den Beinen steckten, lies ich die Lausche und den Hochwald links und rechts liegen und nutzte flacheres Geläuf für den Rückweg nach Olbersdorf ...

Unterhalb der Lausche


 

Unterhalb vom Hochwald
(aus Richtung Krompach)


----------



## Th. (16. Juni 2018)

Bevor der Tourenthread sich hier im Sachsen/Vogtland Forum auf Seite 2 verabschiedet, schnell ein paar Zeilen und Bilder von einem meiner letzten Halbtagesausflüge.
Diese sind in letzter Zeit recht rar geworden – keine Ahnung warum, ist irgendwie ein schleichender Prozess in dem sich andere Prioritäten in den Vordergrund drängen...

Egal, Startpunkt war in Neustadt/Sachsen und ich steuerte erstmal ostwärts ins Böhmische Hinterland. Inspiriert von @firlie s Tourenberichten und den 1000miles-Logbüchern von @leler und @Falco , wollte ich unbedingt mal zum Böhmischen Nordkap.

Und schon geht’s los:




Etwas irritierte mich dieses Schild: „...schwierig begehbarer Weg!“




…?
Läuft doch ganz fluffig...!






Uups, so ab einen knappen Kilometer vor dem „Nordkap“ ist gar nichts mehr fluffig – zunehmend harte Arbeit bachaufwärts über gnadenlose Wurzelteppiche mit unangenehmen 2m Hoch-Runter-Intervallen...ja, ich gebe zu, irgendwann war generelles Schieben effektiver.



Um so überraschter war ich, direkt am Nordkap eine größere Gruppe tschechischer Radfreunde im Rentenalter mit nicht generell geländetauglichen einzustufenden Zweirädern anzutreffen, welche mich (sichtlich erschöpft) fröhlich – entspannt und gutgelaunt begrüßten. Ich glaube, die Fragen standen mir offensichtlich mehrsprachig auf der Stirn...






Na – da scheint aus der Gegenrichtung ja so eine Art Forstautobahn ranzuführen, war meine Vermutung...keine hundert Meter weiter entschied ich mich wieder auf Schieben umzustellen...

Irgendwann erreichte ich den höchsten Punkt auf dem Buchberg und freute mich, dass es endlich bergab geht. Dies machte anfangs sogar richtig Spaß und ich verdrängte sogar mal kurz die Frage, wo die Tschechen hergekommen sind... Allerdings war alsbald Schluss mit lustig – sicherlich war der Downhill weitestgehend fahrbar, wurde nur zunehmend verwurzelter und verblockter. Immerhin war er (meistens jedenfalls) freigeschnitten.





Es blieb aber durchweg anstrengend.

Flow ist anders.

So war ich ganz froh in Höhe der Hohwaldklinik nach Süden Richtung Lobendava abdrehen zu können - mittlerweile war es ungefähr um eins oder so...




und gegen ein böhmisches Pils + Knödel mit Gulasch hätte ich nichts einzuwenden gehabt.

Nun ja, irgendwie ist die Region schon nahe des Endes der Zivilisation – kurzum, da war nirgends ein geöffnetes Restaurace, eine Hospoda oder notfalls eine Pivnice zu finden...schade.

Allerdings finde ich so ein gemütliches Rollen durch die legendären „Böhmischen Dörfer“ keineswegs als langweilig – im Gegenteil, da gibt’s so viel zu entdecken – Verfall, Sanierung, Geschichte und vor allem diese Abgeschiedenheit/Stille...ich kann es gar nicht wirklich benennen – ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend.









Irgendwann zog mich Hunger und Durst in Horny Poustevna westwärts nach Rugiswalde und weiter auf den Unger.



Die Gaststätte dort hatte genau seit dem vergangenem Wochenende wieder geöffnet und wie ich es dereinst mal gelobt hatte (als die Restauration frisch geschlossen hatte), konsumierte ich ein Radler und einen leckeren Salat.

Frisch gestärkt widmete ich mich nochmal dem Ungerberg als solchem.

Die Abfahrten nach Schönbach (roter Strich) und die nach Krumhermsdorf (Grüner Strich) sind Klassiker, mehrfach getestet und für tauglich befunden – fehlte noch die Abfahrt nach Neustadt (blauer Strich) – fügt sich nahtlos ins Plus ein..(ok, momentan liegen noch ein/zwei Bäume quer),

die Treppe im unteren Teil



lässt sich einfach rechts/links auf Wegen umfahren.

Unger macht Laune!

Und jetzt noch der Werbeblock:

Knapp unterhalb des Ungergipfels steht eine Hütte des Sachsenforstes, welche man (wie ich) zum Zwecke diverser Feierlichkeiten mieten kann....Von mir eine unbedingte Empfehlung (solange man nicht ein Sterne Hotel erwartet).

Und um die Geschichte abzurunden – als Caterer von mir getestet und mit Höchstpunktzahl empfohlen die Fleischerei Weber aus Neustadt/Langburkersdorf.


----------



## FatBikeBoy (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

auch von mir wiedermal ein kleiner Ausflugsbericht.

Start: Zittau
Ziel: keine Planung (ist am Ende Radeberg geworden)

Strecke: ca. 170km (mit über den Daumen 2500hm)

"August der Starke"
Am Mittwoch stellt sich heraus das mein Termin am Donnerstag nicht zu Stande kommt und somit kann man die Arbeit mal Arbeit sein lassen. Bestes Wetter und Freiheitsdrang lassen mich den Entschluss treffen: "kleine Bikerunde" ...

Ich Starte am Mittwoch nach der Arbeit. Da es bereits später Nachmittag ist, wird nicht mehr so viel werden. Ich radle von Zittau aus über Feld und Flur Richtung CZ und kehre in Varnsdorf in der Brauerei ein. Auf meine Frage welches Gericht den am schnellsten serviert wäre, bekomme ich die klare Aussage "Gulasch mit Knödel"...
max. 5 Minuten nachdem ich bestellt habe steht das Gericht samt großer Spezi auf dem Tisch.
 

Schnell gefuttert und wieder ab aufs Bike, ich will es auf jeden Fall noch durch den Schluckenauer Zipfel schaffen bevor ich mir in der sächsichen Schweiz ein Nachtlager suche.

Auf der Karte sieht das immer nach viel aus, jedoch sind es von Varnsdorf aus nur 20km Luftlinie bis "drüben".


Da es noch nicht ganz dunkel ist radle ich noch ein Stück Richtung Elbe und erreiche gerade so bei Tageslicht die Kernzone des Nationalparks.


Durch einen dummen Zufall entdecke ich ein Stück versetzt in den Wald eine alte Wetterschutzhütte die sich ideal als Nachtquartier anbietet.


Kein Zeltaufbau, kein großartiges auspacken ....  Schlafsack raus und ab auf die Bank...  herrlich!!!!



Am nächstes Morgen werde ich bei Dämmerung wach, ein Rehbock bellt nicht weit entfernt und lässt mich keine Ruhe mehr finden.
Also raus aus dem Schlafsack...
Da ich leicht geschwitzt habe hänge ich den Sack zum Auslüften an einen Wegweiser am Wanderweg, der sich 25m von der Hütte befindet. (schlechte Entscheidung wie sich ca. 5 Minuten später herausstellen sollte).

Zurück zur Hütte. Radklamotten an, alles soweit eingeräumt und vorrollen um den Schlafsack einzupacken.
Ich seh schon beim umdrehen das 2 Parkranger/Förster/Jäger am Wegweiser stehen und auf mich warten... MIST

Nach kurzer Klärung der Sachlage durfte ich mich doch ohne Strafe verabschieden. Die beiden Herren waren wirklich angepisst, weil wohl in der selben Nacht an 2 anderen Stellen mit offenem Feuer handtiert wurde (bei Walndbrandstufe 5).

Ich packe schnellstmöglich den Schlafsack zusammen und sehe zu das ich mich aus dem Staub mache.
Ich nutze die normalen Waldwege und quere den Natinalpark in Richtung NW. Mein Ziel ist die Bastei die ich schon seit meiner Kindheit nichtmehr besucht habe.

   

Danach gehts Richtung Pirna schön an der Abrisskante lang.


Von Pirna über Feld und Flur nach Pillnitz.


Dort lasse ich mich im Schlosspark nieder und packe meine Knacker und das alte Brötchen zum Frühstück aus.
Das lauwarme Wasser aus der Trinkflasche will auch nicht so recht munden ....

Aber auch ein einsamer Radler hat mal Glück und so spricht mich ein älterer Herr an (Herbert, 80+).
Er gastiert im Schlosshotel und macht grad seine Morgenrunde zu Fuss.
"Ich sähe so aus als hätte ich heute noch was vor und da geht so ein Frühstück ja garnicht"

Ehe ich mich versehe bin ich von ihm zu Frühstück im Hotel eingeladen, die 20 Euro würden ihm nicht weh tnu 

Ich stehe als in meinen Bike Outfit am Buffet, hole mir frsichen O-Saft, Joghurt und Brötchen. Dazu bestelle ich mir ein Omlette.


Im Gespräch stellt sich heraus das Herbert zu Zone-Zeiten aktiver Radler war, allerdings aufm Rennrad. MTB oder Fatbike gabs da noch nicht...  er lacht dabei ....

Nach tollem Gespräch gehts mit vollem Bauch runter an die Elbe. Ich folge permanent dem alten Treidelpfad direkt am Wasser.
Kurz vor Dresden mach ich nochmal eine kleine 15 und lasse mir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen ...  Schön ist doch unser Sachsen...


Danch gehts weiter um in der Stadt bissl Proviant zu holen.
Dabei statte ich dem alten August einen kurzen Besuch ab.


Zurück an die Elbe und in der Flutrinne lang Richtung Radebeul.
Die Weinberge da hinten sind wie Urlaub... So herrlich ...


Die Temperaturen sind mittlerweile nicht mehr zum aushalten.
Der Schweiss läuft aus allen Poren. Mich verläst ein bisschen die Lust und der Plan steht:

"Durchs Lößnitztal hoch Richtung Moritzburg, da war ich auch seit ewigen nicht mehr ..."

An den Dippelsdorfer Teichen checke ich auf einem Campingplatz ein. Wildcampen will aktuell bestimmt keiner sehen ...
   

Eine Dusche war eigentlich nicht eingeplant, aber wenn sie schonmal da ist wird sie genutzzt.
Zwar ohne Seife und als Handtusch dient das Reservet T-Shirt, aber was solls.
Nach einem kleinen Snack gehts ab ins Bett.

AM nächsten Morgen starte ich sehr spät, da auf dem Platz eine Totenstille ist und somit nichts den Körper aus dem Schlaf reist. Auch mal schön ...


Ich Fahre das kurze Stück bis zum Schloss und mache mein Frühstück im Schlosspark.


----------



## FatBikeBoy (8. Juli 2018)

Zurück gehts Richtung SO...

Am Flughafen vorbei und bei Weixdorf in die Heide.
 

Ich radle bis Radeberg und steige dort in den Zug der mich zurück nach Zittau bringt.
Da ich das Ticket beim Schaffner lösen wollte und aber auf der ganzen Fahrt keiner kommt, steige ich in Zittau am Nachmittag aus, das ganze ohne zu bezahlen ...

Bei der nächsten Beichte werde ich das wohl mal ansprechen ....


----------



## Th. (29. August 2018)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber der Tourenthread ist schon wieder fast auf Seite 2 – ist keiner mehr unterwegs? Ok, ich bin in letzter Zeit auch nicht sonderlich aktiv, allerdings sind meine Ausritte auch kaum nennenswert.



Vorletztes Wochenende wollte ich aber noch mal (innerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten) „was reißen“.

Freitag hatte ich frei – allerdings waren bis Donnerstag Abend zwar ein paar gedankliche Pläne entstanden, welche aber kaum realisierbar waren. Die angekündigte Hitze war auch nicht gerade förderlich und so ging ich die Sache Freitag früh entspannt an – Frühstück beim Bäcker meines Vertrauens und inspirieren lassen...



Zu Hause dann schnell den Basiskrempel (viel zu viel!) zusammengerafft und in der Mittagshitze erstmal zum Bahnhof.









Der Plan war das Gesamterlebnis – nix wesentlich Neues, keine Trailhatz, einfach nur mal 3 Tage (und zwei Nächte) mehr oder weniger autark – bikepacking light sozusagen.
Von Zittau entlang des Olbersdorfer Sees zunehmend anstrengend nach Jonsdorf und nach einem Abstecher zu Freunden auf dem Nonnenfelsen









nach Jägerdörfel (CZ) zum Abendbrot.




In aller Ruhe gings fahrend und schiebend weiter auf die Lausche – die Wetterprognose war astrein, was sollte also gegen eine Nacht im Millionen-Sterne-Hotel auf der Lausche sprechen...?



...die Tatsache, dass ganz paar Leute die gleiche Idee hatten.




Ca. 10-20 Leute gedachten ebenso oben zu übernachten, mit Zelt, Bier und unangenehm laut. Als bei denen dann von Einweggrills und Feuerstelle vorbereiten die Rede war, wusste ich, dass ich zum falschen Zeitpunkt dort bin und downhillte an meiner geplanten Notvarianten-Regenhütte auf dem Kammweg vorbei zur Sängerhöhe nahe Waltersdorf.



Die Wettervorhersage war weiterhin bestens und ich richtete dort mein Nachtlager ein. Ein lauwarmes Rucksackbier noch und dann beobachtete ich noch eine ganze Weile den zunehmenden Sternenhimmel und die nach und nach verlöschenden Lichter aus Waltersdorf. Auch vom Lauschegipfel grüßte ab und zu ein Taschenlampenlicht – ich hatte den perfekten Platz gefunden...




Nachts, so gegen eins/halb zwei wurde ich recht unsanft durch einen heftigen Windstoß geweckt und sah mit Erschrecken ein irres Wetterleuchten über'm Weberberg. Der Windstoß entwickelte sich schlagartig zu einem zunehmend starken/stürmisch-böigen Wind und ein Blick auf das Smartphonedisplay mit dem online-Regenradar gab mir ca. eine halbe Stunde, um sich für die, sich in breiter Front auf mich zu bewegende Gewitterfront was einfallen zu lassen....

Ich gebe zu, die Hirnzellen waren noch im Tiefschlaf und ohne diese großartig zu belasten, stopfte ich instinktiv mein Gerassel zusammen und fuhr im Schein meiner mickrigen Stirnlampe nach Waltersdorf rein. Dort waren dann die Hirnzellen wach und arbeiteten am „...und nu ?“ Meine „Notvarianten-Regenhütte auf dem Kammweg“ war unerreichbar weit weg, die modernen Wartehallen – musste ich auch erkennen – sind mittlerweile auch überhaupt nicht mehr zum Übernachten geeignet...da erinnerte ich mich, dass es in Waltersdorf-Neusorge einen Festplatz mit so einer Art Konzertmuschel oder einer ähnlichen Überdachung gibt (man wird halt älter und ich bin da vielleicht vor 5-6 Jahren mal vorbeigekommen).

Also mit voller Kraft dorthin...nun ja - hatte ich anders in Erinnerung, aber just in dem Moment verlosch meine Stirnlampe...ja, Wackelkontakt hatte die schon seit längerer Zeit, muss die aber gerade jetzt...weiter ging's also nicht mehr und im Schein meiner Handylampe versuchte ich mich für die Nacht zu orientieren. Das Gewitter zog scheinbar nördlich vorbei – die Regenwolke im Schlepp war aber immer noch akut- wie auch der stürmische Wind. Unter diesem sehr zugigem Dach doch eher suboptimal. Während ich noch so drüber nachdenke, ob ich aus dem Areal ein paar Bänke zusammenschleppe und meine Malerplane (als Unterlage gedacht) irgendwie als Regenschutz installieren kann, bin ich wohl eingeschlafen...



Gegen sechs wache ich auf und vernehme ein friedliches Regengetrommel auf dem Blechdach, zum Glück ohne Wind und so drehe ich mich einfach noch mal rum und nehm' noch Mütze verpassten Schlaf...








...naja so richtig gemütlich ist's nicht und so packe ich allsbald meinen Rassel zusammen, frühstücke zwei leckere Müsliriegel und 'nen Schluck Restwasser und rolle kurz vor acht in den letzten Regentropfen 'gen Großschönau zum Discounter – Wasser fassen und (den eigentlich feststehenden) Plan zu verinnerlichen: In aller Ruhe, mit möglichst geringster Anstrengung zum Abend hin den Zeltplatz Olbasee, wo meine Damen das Wochenende bei der alljährlichen SUP-Großveranstaltung zu verbringen gedachten, zu erreichen.

Die bequemste Strecke erschien mir: Mandautal, Zittau, Neißeradweg, Görlitz, Kreisbahnradweg Königshain, über die Königshainer Berge, Froschradweg, Kleinsaubernitz...wird ein Hunderter. Bin ich lange nicht mehr gefahren. Schon gar nicht mit MTB und Gepäck...das „Abenteuer“ ist jedenfalls vorbei. Der Rest ist nur noch Biss und Sitzfleisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (30. August 2018)

...der „Rest“ ist jedenfalls schnell erzählt – ich radel Mandauabwärts, nehme als hübschen Trail noch das Roschertal mit (kannte ich noch nicht, kneife aber vorm Schülertal - weil ich es kenne...).









Ein letzter Rückblick zur Lausche (ganz rechts) und dann geht’s via Neißeradweg nach Görlitz.












Frühstückskaffee und -kuchen gab es in Ostritz.






Mittlerweile war es schon wieder reichlich warm und auf dem Hochstein in den Königshainer Bergen nach dem recht hübschen Kreisbahnradweg war ich fix und fertig. Also Pause – und nicht nur im Biergarten der Hochsteinbaude – oberhalb des Hahmannbruchs gab es im Anschluss ein gepflegtes Nachmittagsschläfchen...






Das Restprogramm war ja auch nicht mehr schlimm, der Höhenzug der Dubrau ist ja eher nur noch ein Hügelchen.

Am Olbasee gab es dann reichlich Speis' und Trank und ich freute mich schon auf einen famosen Sonnenuntergang und eine lauschige Nacht auf der Bank am See wie vor ein paar Wochen:






Leider war an diesem Wochenende auch am Olbasee ein Riesentamtam – 'n Haufen Leute die alle am Strand Party machen wollten. Naja, dann eben nicht. Meine Damen waren ja mit dem Wagen angereist und da gab es dann auch noch ein ruhiges Plätzchen für mich, sieht man mal von den regelmäßigen „Plonk“s der vom danebenstehen Baum herunterfallenden Eicheln auf das Autodach ab.

Der nächste Tag lief schleppend an, den ganzen Campingkrempel der Mädels zusammenpacken usw...so startete ich erst kurz vor Mittag bei schon wieder entsprechender Hitze Richtung Bautzen.









Da ich mich genauso welk wie die Blätter an den Bäumen fühlte, hätte ich mich am liebsten gleich in einen Biergarten gesetzt und dachte schon gar nicht über die Option „Heimradeln“ nach, sondern nahm verschwitzt-stinkend den Trilex nach Dresden. Dort gab es dann auch noch als Schlusspunkt den obligatorischen Biergarten...und da wars auch schon wieder vorbei.



...Fazit Gesamterlebnis: Trotz der Hitze 'ne nette Runde, Bikepacking wird sicher nicht mein Lieblingssport, aber so ab und an mal kann ich mir das durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## sbradl (5. September 2018)

Eigentlich sollte die Ausrüstung schon viel länger mal getestet werden...

Ein (Zwangs-) Arbeitseinsatz in der Jonsdorfer Hütte hat nun endlich mal den entscheidenden Anstoß gegeben. Ursprünglich wollte ich nur mit dem Zug nach Zittau, von dort mit dem Rad zur Hütte und zurück. Irgendwie war mir die Zeit dafür dann aber zu schade. Also bin ich früh in aller Ruhe mit dem Rad direkt von Görlitz aus losgefahren. Das Wetter sah alles andere als rosig aus. Nach kurzer Zeit begann es zu nieseln. Das nasse Element sollte für die nächsten 24h mein stetiger Begleiter sein.






Grau in Grau...





Und nass...





Nach einer ganz kurzen Pause am O-See (zur O-See-Challenge kam hier noch Wüstenfeeling auf), ging es Richtung Zittauer Gebirge. Der Blick aus der Ferne ließ jede Hoffnung auf irgendeine Gipfelaussicht verstummen.





Für den Hüttendienst war ich etwas zeitig dran, daher gabs eine (leider viel zu kleine) Portion Milchreis an der Gondelfahrt. Zumindest manchmal lässt sich auch ein Felsen durch den Nebel erblicken.





Da der Dienst deutlich kürzer war als erwartet, ging es noch ins Jägerdörfl zum Obstknödel-Essen. Warum zum Teufel gibt's da keine Kofola mehr? Ursprünglich wollte ich auf der Lausche nächtigen (dem Herrn @Th. war es ja auch schon nicht gegönnt), da es aber die ganze Nacht hindurch regnen sollte, habe ich mich für eine mir bekannte "überdachte" Boofe entschieden.









Die Nacht war zwar trocken aber recht frisch. Der Sommerschlafsack kam jedenfalls an seine Grenzen.

Bekanntes Bild auf dem Rückweg zum Zittauer Bahnhof: Nebel, Nebel, Nebel






Abenteuertechnisch deutlich ausbaufähig, aber es ging mir vor Allem ums Testen der Ausrüstung. Vor einigen Wochen konnte ich die Lenkerrolle bereits im Isergebirge testen und auch diesmal hat sich bestätigt: Für mich absolut Trail-tauglich 

PS: weiß jmd., warum einige der Bilder nicht angezeigt werden?


----------



## Damass (5. September 2018)

Kann die Trailtauglichkeit der Lenkerrolle und auch der Rahmentasche ebenfalls bestätigen Hier gibts nen paar Foto´s meines Kumpels Martn von unserer letzten Tour von Liberec über den Jested zum Hochwald, nach Novy Bor und über Ceska Kamenice bis nach Schmilka. Zwischendurch gab´s jede Menge schöne Gipfel. Unsere Tour führte quasi über Sachsen nach Sachsen...ist hier also nicht ganz unpassend 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/albums/72157700742654115

Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. November 2018)

kurzer (R)Ausflug mit Rob & Martn ins Jizerské hory. frisch war's, anstrengend mitunter, kurze Nacht, lecker Essen & Bier, Trail suchen im Dunkeln, Platten im Dunkeln, lockerer Steuersatz im Dunkeln und polnischer Nationalfeiertag....super


die Tour begann mit etwas Beistand aus anderen Regionen








_

_



vorbei an großen Wassern

_

_

_und Bergen_







der Herbst gab' kurzzeitig nochmal Alles















der Wald lud überall zum Spielen ein



























26er, Spielkind und keene Kettenspannung









draußen ist schön









als wir uns verfahren hatten, gab's noch eine kurze Wandereinlage









bei Speis & Trank war Alles wieder gut 









Danke Jungs!


----------



## Th. (23. November 2018)

Eigentlich hatte ich schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet, aber die diesjährige Schönwetterphase wollte einfach kein Ende nehmen, und so konnte ich doch noch , „kurz vor Toresschluss“ sozusagen, einen lange geplanten Abstecher in die Striegistäler realisieren...
...und was soll ich sagen – der Zeitpunkt hätte nicht besser sein können! Die niedrigstehende Sonne und der leichte Frost der vergangenen Nacht präsentierten eine phantastische Landschaft in märchenhaftem Licht:












Man sollte sich aber von den wunderbaren, quasi spätsommerlichen Passagen im Sonnenlicht nicht täuschen lassen, im Dauerschatten war ganztägig die fette Laubschicht überreift und die darunter schlummernden Wurzeln und Steine ganz schwer auszumachen und somit immer für einen Ausrutscher gut. Und wenn zudem die tiefstehende Sonne direkt von vorn das altersgetrübte Auge blendete, wurde es manchmal recht haarig. Immerhin ist der Pfad z.T. recht schmal und ein Sturz zur falschen Seite endet ggf. ein paar Meter tiefer in der Striegis. Da ich diese Variante unlängst (ohne Wasser) unfreiwillig getestet hatte, war ich doch etwas unsicher und so wurden für mich viele Stellen zu Schiebestellen. Aber, das trübt den Gesamteindruck überhaupt nicht. Manche Abschnitte könnte ich sowieso nicht fahren.









Nach eindrucksstarken ca.10km Striegistaltaltrail (dem „Großen“) bog ich rechts ab, um über die Höhe bei Riechberg






Hainichen zu erreichen.









Durch das durchaus sehenswerte Städtchen drehte ich noch eine kleine Besichtigungs-Ehrenrunde (ehrlich, wollte ich unbedingt!), um mich dann wieder der Striegis zuzuwenden – diesmal der „Kleinen“. Mehr oder weniger entlang der ehemaligen Eisenbahnstrecke gings zum Vereinigungspunkt von Großer und Kleiner Striegis...Moment – vorher noch mal eine Pause im Licht und der Wärme des scheidenden Jahres. Halbe Stunde Pause bei heißem Tee und Schokoriegel, dabei mal das Jahr für sich rückblickend durchlaufen lassen...









Am Striegiszusammenfluss dann neben den obligatorischen Fotos:






noch mal die Verinnerlichung des dramatischen Hochwassers von 2002. Die Hochwassermarke ist übrigens ganz oben auf der Säule. Im Prinzip nicht vorstellbar.



Die restlichen paar Kilometer wiederum striegistalaufwärts (im Tal der „Großen“) bis nach Pappendorf (da stand das mittlerweile kaum noch ökologisch vertretbare KFZ), waren wieder sehr imposant und keineswegs langweilig.












Fazit: Feine kleine Runde von kaum 35km, unterwegs viel zu sehen (Erklärtafeln) und zu entdecken, die Wege entlang der „Striegise“ immer mit gewissem Anspruch...Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Th. (23. November 2018)

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileI...92E142239D7CED01FE8748701A3A2B0BCC4B3C8093EE9


----------



## AlterSachse (25. November 2018)

Schöner Bericht und ne gute Gegend.
Aber ich Trottel hab den Zusammenfluss irgendwie übersehen bei meiner Tour 2017 in die etwas andere Richtung.
http://altersachse.de/13-tracks/tour/ausgabe.php?id=476


----------



## gtbulls (25. November 2018)

@AlterSachse Das war auch eine tollkühne Idee Kriebstein und Striegis zusammenzulegen.  Für Kriebstein gabs hier mal eine Empfehlung:


Orwell schrieb:


> Hier ist der Track, wie er von cxfahrer mal Online gestellt wurde. Schöne Runde mit ein paar anspruchsvollen Stellen. Da vor allem der Teil um die Talsperre teils stark bewandert wird, bitte viel Rücksicht nehmen! Außerdem würde ich die Strecke zu Sonn- und Feiertagen meiden, wenn das Wetter schön ist. Ist für beide Seiten besser.


----------



## FatBikeBoy (29. November 2018)

Der Sommer war lang, jedoch naht der Winter mit großen Schritten. Ich sitze vorm Tablet und lese ...
Bikepacking, MTB-Touren, einfach als was Lust aufs Radl fahren macht.
Durch Zufall stoße ich auf folgende Seite:
http://www.bikepacking.com/routes/bikepacking-trans-germany/
Ich lese den Artikel und bin begeistert. Zusätzlich finde ich ein Video zum Thema:





Bei genauerer Betrachtung stelle ich fest das ein Teilstück der Strecke quasi vor der Haustür in Zittau entlang geht.


Da ein Wochenende ins Haus steht wo ich seit langer Zeit wiedermal die Möglichkeit habe "etwas länger" abzutauchen, ist der Plan schnell gefasst: Da fahr ich mal lang ...

Also werden ein paar OSM Karten angesehen und geschaut wie man das ganze am besten in eine Tour verpacken kann. Kurze Zeit später steht fest:
Es geht immer an der DE<>CZ Grenze von Zittau bis hoch in den Schluckenauer Zipfel, um dort auf die Route der "Bikepacking Trans Germany" zu stechen. Da bereits auf der OSM Karte zu sehen war größere Stücken auch mal per Asphalt zurück gelegt werden, lege ich mir die geplante Strecke auf Ausweichmöglichkeiten ins Gelände. Ziel ist max. Offroad-Vergnügen ...

*Tag 1 (Freitag)*
Das Fahrrad ist gepackt, Gleitzeit eingereicht, das Wetter ist mit 3°C halbwegs im Rahmen. Ungefähr 10 Uhr komm ich in die Puschen und die Tour beginnt. Geplant war 2 Stunden eher, aber so ist das nun mal ...

Ich fahre von Zittau aus direkt zum 3 Länder Punkt (DE<>CZ<>PL) in Hartau, dort beginnt meine Runde.


Es geht immer direkt an den Grenzsteinen der DE<>CZ Grenze entlang hinauf ins Zittauer Gebirge.
Mit dem ca. 30 kg Fatbike-Geschiebe sind auch die 3°C relativ schnell vergessen und "wohlige" Wärme durchströmt meinen Körper ...


Nach den ersten echten Anstiegen quäle ich mich auf unseren schönen lokalen Singletrails auf höhe Hochwald und der Schweiß findet seinen Weg in die Funktionswäsche. Auch wenn es nicht so steil aussieht, es ist Steil ...


Es geht um den Hochwald drum herum und auf in Richtung Lausche.
Schönste Singletrails begleiten mich bis zur Lausche und noch ein ganzes Stück bis in den Schluckenauer Zipfel.
Manchmal frage ich mich warum wir überhaupt bis nach Nove Mesto pod Smrkem ins Singltrek-Centrum fahren.
 

Am Falkenstein gibts eine etwas unschöne Tragepassage um hinterm Felsen zurück auf den Track zu kommen, aber was solls... Es wird wenigstens nicht kalt.


Eigentlich wollte ich über die Lausche "drüberweg" fahren, aber der Schnee-schmodder und die Kälte lassen mich den Weg unterhalb nutzen. Danach gehts weiter auf dem Kammweg.


Das Wetter wird ungemütlicher und ich strample konstant & zügig weiter. In Varnsdorf gehts ab in die Brauerei ...  HUNGER
http://www.pivovar-kocour.cz/de/brauerei



Mit vollem Magen zurück aufs Rad. Ich liege DEUTLICH hinterm Zeitplan, es gibt Schneeregen und die Finger sind kalt...
Als ich in Oppach bei Dunkelheit ankomme, überlege ich ob das alles so eine gute Idee war.
Aber jammern nutzt nicht, das Tagesziel ist es die Streckenführung der Bickpacking Trans Germany zu erreichen.
Diese führt über den Bieleboh und da gibts schlieslich eine schicke Baude.
Völlig durchgefrohren erreiche ich gegen 18:30 die Baude.
Da eine Gesellschaft geladen ist, beeile ich mich meinen Angus-Burger zu verdrücken. Ich kann es niemanden zumuten neben mir zu sitzen, der Körpergeruch zieht selbst mir durch die Nase ... Scheiß Anstieg ... Der Forst hat die Wege völlig zerpflügt und die Auffahrt war WIRKLICH zum kotzen schlammig. Zum Glück hatte ich das Fatty und bei 0,3 bar geht das halbwegs.

Der Wirt ist so freundlich und mach mir vor der Tür die Feuerschale an...


Ich trockne alles was geht und Suche auf dem Navi nach geeigneten Schlafplätzen. in den nächsten 5 km gibts 2 Optionen.
Es wird am Ende die 2te Wanderer-Hütte, bei der ersten zog der kalte Wind ungünstig durch einen Schlitz zwischen den Brettern.

Ich bereite mein Nachquartier, wünsche dem Fatty "GUTE Nacht" und falle binnen kürzester Zeit in den Schlaf.



*Tagesübersicht:*
- 68km
- 1697hm
- Offroad 70%
- Singletrail 20%
- Straße 10%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FatBikeBoy (29. November 2018)

*Tag 2 (Samstag)
*
Als es langsam hell wird drückt die Blase und ich quäle mich aus dem Schlafsack. Da merkt man erstmal wie alt man schon ist 
Da ich gestern Abend ohne Zähneputzen ins Bett bin (ich hoffe Muttern liest nicht mit), fällt die Morgentoilette etwas gründlicher aus.
 

Ich schwinge mich aufs Rad, nachdem ich meinen ganzen Kram verstaut und einen Affenknacker als Frühstück verputzt habe.
Es dauert ein bisschen eh die Knochen in schwung sind und die Körpertemperatur hochgefahren ist.
Den nächsten Stop gibt es erst beim passieren der A4 hab ich mir vorgenommen ...

In Gröditz am Schloss (ein nobleres Herrenhaus aus der guten alten Zeit) gibts die erste Pause des Tages.
Knacker, nen Snickers und den letzten Rest vom Tee.


Danach gehts ab in die Oberlausitzer Heide- und Teichlandschaft und im folgenden langsam aber sicher in den Sand, schließlich komme ich ja immer weiter nördlich "Richtung Brandenburg". Und von da weht es ja immer mal auch Sand nach Sachsen rüber 
 

Zur Mittagszeit rolle ich In Boxberg ein. Direkt an der Straße finde ich ein gemütliches Lokal.
Die freundliche Dame an der Theke empfiehlt: Haxe, ganz frisch ...
Wer kann da wiederstehen?


Vor Abfahrt Frage ich noch nach heißem Wasser und Fülle mir meine Kanne. Tee nachschub ist somit gesichert ...

Weiter gehts Richtung NordOst und ich passiere Tagebau und Truppenübungsplätze.


Man findet überall wunderbare Möglichkeiten zum pausieren oder auch für eine Übernachtung (falls das Mal für jemanden von Interesse ist).

Im zeitigen Nachmittag rolle ich in Bad-Muskau ein ...


Annekdote am Rand: ich komme aus dem "Unterholz" und merke das sich langsam Zivilisation auftut. Ich wundere mich bereits das so schlagartig alles so kultiviert ist. Ich stoppe um aufs Navi zu sehen und auf einmal schreit es aus größerer Entfernung ...
Ich komme mit dem "netten" Herrn ins Gespräch und entschuldige mich 1000x ...
Erst jetzt merke ich das ich mitten im Fürst Pükler Park (Welterbe) stehe.
https://www.muskauer-park.de/

Die Fatty-Reifen mit dem Luftdruck von 0,45 haben zum Glück keinen Schaden hinterlassen. Ich bin wohl mitten über die Hauptwiese gerollt ....

In Bad-Muskau hallte ich kurz auf dem Markt und esse beim lokalen Bäcker einen Nachmittagshappen.
Warum mich die Kellnerin fragt ob sie mit dem servieren noch warten soll bis meine Begleitung kommt versteh ich bis jetzt noch nicht, die 4 Eclair und 2 Kakao sind doch schnell verputzt ...

Ich wechsle in Muskau auf die polnische Seite der Neisse weil ich keine Lust habe auf Asphalt. Ein Stück südlicher gehts dann wieder Zurück auf deutsches Gebiet.

Ich kenne aus unserer Gegend ja Umgebindehäuser, aber eine Umgebindekirche sehe ich zum ersten Mal.

Ich Radle immer an der Neisse entlang, nicht auf dem Oder-Neisse Radweg, sondern auf den Bauern und Versorgungswegen direkt am Wasser.
Eigentlich wollte ich vor Rothenburg in einer der markierten Schutzhütten übernachten. Jedoch sind alle entweder kaputt, vermüllt oder einfach nicht mehr vorhanden.
Bei Dunkelheit komme ich nach Rothenburg. Etwas südlich ist ein Campingplatz eingezeichnet, der jedoch geschlossen ist.


Nun ist guter Rat teuer.
Dunkel, Kalt und Nieselregen ... 

Südlich von Rothenburg in der nähe des kleinen Nest mit dem Namen Zentendorf.
Dort gibts einen riesigen Erlebnisspielplatz (Kulturinsel Einsiedel) mit Camping, Baumhotel und allerlei buntem Treiben.
https://www.turisede.com/

Wr haben da irgendwann mal in solchen Baumhütten übernachtet ... Genau das wäre es jetzt ...

Also pedaliere ich konstant und bestimmt südwärts.

An der Kulturinsel angekommen muß ich jedoch feststellen, das die Rezeption geschlossen und der Campingplatz ausser Betrieb ist.

Mir ist
1. scheisse kalt
2. sind die Klamotten nass
3. hab ich HUNGER
4. meine Beine im Arsch

Da ich weiß das im hinteren Teil der Anlage riesige "Gruppenzelte" stehen die aussehen wie Jurten, entschließe ich mich einfach quer durch den Wald da hin zu fahren.
Uns siehe da ...
Die Zelte stehen.
Die Baumhütten sind verschlossen, aber so ein Zelt ist doch auch schick.
Stirnlampe mit Rotlicht auf dem Kopf und Lage checken ...
Niemand da. Es ist definitv alles ausser Betrieb. Die WC-Häuschen abgeschlossen und das Wasser abgestellt.

Ich stelle Fahrrad und Ausrüstung in so ein riesen Zelt und richte mich ein.
Isomatte, Schlafsack und was man so braucht für die kalten Knochen auf Temperatur zu bringen.

Plötzlich schießt mir die Erinnerung in den Kopf >>> als wir damals hier gewesen sind, gabs in dem alten abbruchreifen Haus an der Straße einen Raum mit nem Ofen. Dort konnte man Feuer machen und sitzen ...
Ich laufe hin um nachzusehen ....   VOLLTREFFER!
Alles noch da und vorallem steht eine Palette mit trockenem Holz vor der Tür.
Zurück ins Zelt ... Kochtopf holen ... Notfallbüchse Brühreis ... eine Packung Knacker.

Da ich auf Tour immer meinen HoBo samt Feuerequipment dabei habe, ist das anfeuern kein Probelm.
4 Tampons aus der Folie und schön fluffig auftüdeln, Feuerzeug dran und die vorher zurecht geschnitten Holzstreifen drauf.
Keine 15 Minuten später hab ich ein prächtiges Feuer und der Suppentopf wandert auf die Glut.


Aufgewärmt, mit vollem Magen und völlig Trocken Laufe ich Später Zurück ins Zelt und leg mich in meinen Schlafsack.
Mir zieht es sofort die Augen zu ....


*Tagesübersicht*
- 125 km
- 1200 hm
- ca. 15-20km Asphalt
- der Rest Offroad (meist Waldwege und Sandpisten)


----------



## FatBikeBoy (30. November 2018)

*Tag 3 (Sonntag)
*
Es ist ca. 3 Uhr in der Nacht, als ich wach werde ...
Diesesmal jedoch nicht weil ich das Granufink wie die Nacht zuvor vergessen habe 
;-) ;-) ;-)

Da war doch noch was, was mir bei Abfahrt in den Kopf gekommen ist aber ich bis exakt zu diesem Moment verdrängt habe.
Hier oben gibts Wölfe ...
Die Viecher jaulen dermaßen Laut, das ich wach geworden bin. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt ziemlich froh in diesem Zelt zu liegen. Draussen in einem halboffenen Shelter kommt einem bestimmt der Stift in der Hose ...
Obwohl ich ja quasi einen sicheren Platz habe, hol ich noch schnell das große Messer aus dem Rücksack der neben mir liegt und schieb es mit in den Schlafsack. Im nachhinein betrachtet totaler Schwachsinn, aber es hat geholfen wieder einzuschlafen. Genauso wie die Daunenjacke die ich ebenfalls geholt habe und mir um die Füsse wickle. Irgendwie kalt gewesen ....


Als ich das nächste mal aufwache ist es bereits hell ...
Ich Löse das Nachtlager auf und packe mein Zeug.
Frühstück lass ich weg, da ich wirklich noch satt bin vom gestrigen Abendbrot.
Ab aufs Rad und los ...
  


Kaiserwetter heute.... Die Sonne hilft dabei in tritt zu kommen und ich rolle los.
Unweit des Nachtlagers nochmal der Hinweis das ich in der Nacht nicht falsch gelegen habe:

ACHTUNG! Wolf-Streifgebiet. Hunde anleinen und Kinder beaufsichtigen.



Das Wetter ist wirklich ein Traum. So macht das Spass.


Die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug und ich erreiche schneller als gedacht Görlitz.
In der Altstadt merke ich dann doch das der Magen gern was hätte.
Es gibt ein klassisches BoWu Frühstück.
Dazu bestelle ich Kinderpunsch, meinen Tee will ich mir sparen.


Aus Görlitz raus gehts ab um den Berzdorfer See, natürlich "Linksseitig" und oben auf der Kippe, schließlich will ich ja keinen Asphalt haben.


Ich wechsle nach Radmeritz auf die polnische Seite, da ich das Wasserschloß besuchen möchte.
Allerdings ist das Teil in Privatbesitz übergegangen und angucken ist nicht mehr.


Auf den Landwirtschafts und Forstwegen rolle ich südwärts Richtung Zittau.
Die Beine sind mittlerweile wirklich schwer und die Kraft lässt echt zu wünschen übrig.
Ich wechsle in Ostritz zurück auf die deutsche seite und fahe die letzten Kilometer zurück nach Zittau auf dem asphaltierten Oder-Neisse Radweg.
Im Kloster Marienthal mache ich nochmal einen kleinen Stop.
Natürlich kommt mein Kumpel mit dem Fahrrad angeradelt und ist auf dem Weg zum Berzdorfer See. Ist ja schönes Wetter ...
Ein kurzer "Schnack" und es geht ab nach Hause.
Pünktlich um 14 Uhr steh ich unter der Dusche und schaffe es zur Geburtstagsfeier meiner Schwester.

*Tagesübersicht*
- 71 km
- 600 hm
- 50:50 Offroad und Asphalt


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. November 2018)

geile Story, Hut ab!
die Info mit Einsiedel ist geil


----------



## absvrd (30. November 2018)

Das war spannend, danke fürs Mitnehmen. Und Respekt fürs durchhalten. Gerade in der Wetterlage gibt es ja immer genug Tiefpunkte...
Die Einsiedel Nummer, gerade mit dem Ofen ist grandios! Abenteuer vor der Haustür, aber richtig.


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Dezember 2018)

kein Text , nur Foddos: letztens im Elbsandstein






es war sehr schönes Licht und eine klare kalte Luft, die erste richtige Frosttour für mich, das hat immer etwas Besonderes.



























https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4909/45396232504_9765a21609_h.jpg



mehr Licht und Farbe in diesen grauen Tagen


----------



## gtbulls (3. Dezember 2018)

@Wbs_70 Danke für die schönen Fotos! Gipfelvideo ist auch schick. Knappe Ortsangaben oder Toureckpunkte wären ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (3. Dezember 2018)

Ist hier zwar kein Bilderrätsel, aber es sieht mächtig nach Zschirnstein aus.
Korrigiert


----------



## Wbs_70 (5. Dezember 2018)

gtbulls schrieb:


> @Wbs_70 Danke für die schönen Fotos! Gipfelvideo ist auch schick. Knappe Ortsangaben oder Toureckpunkte wären ganz nett.



sächsische Schweiz und böhmische Schweiz.
Trails hier und da.



Faszi schrieb:


> Ist hier zwar kein Bilderrätsel, aber es sieht mächtig nach Tschirnstein aus.



mit Zsch bitte ;-)
großer Zschirnstein stimmt, 
weiter hinten kam dann noch n bissl Erzgebirgskamm


----------



## tanztee (19. Februar 2019)

Dann will ich mal das neue Jahr einläuten. Nach Wochen der absoluten Bike-Abstinenz musste es wieder mal sein. Staub vom Rad gepustet ... Staub von einem alten Tourenfredeintrag Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland gepustet ... und lost gings ab Pirna zum

*Anschwitzen 2019*

Zum Einrollen nach Posta und dann auf einem alten Sandsteinweg zu einer Canaletto-Ausblick mit Rastplatz auf Pirna, (welcher sich durch die unbelaubten Bäume auch tatsächlich erahnen lässt):





Durch den Bauernhof hindurch nach Mockethal, wo mir immer wieder der Gedanke kommt, dass hier a) die Zeit ein wenig stehen geblieben ist und es b) mit ein oder zwei malernden Standflüchtlingen gut und gerne zu einer Art Worpswede taugen würde 

Zur Minimierung der Vermatschung lasse ich die Feldwege beiseite und rolle die Landstraße nach Dorf Wehlen, wo am Ortseingang der Weg Richtung Steinbrüche abzweigt.





... das steht da schon eine Weile!

Diese Treppe so aus der Kalten ... nee ...





Da gelange ich auch gleich zu einer Art Aussicht - eine alte Verladebrücke?





Jedenfalls geht mein Plan mit sonnenbeschienem Südhang und trockenen Trails voll auf! 

Unterwegs kann allerlei Steinbruchgerät bestaunt werden:





Alte Feldbahnschienen:





leiten zur Wilkeaussicht:





Auf dem Elberadweg im Slalom durch dick bemantelte und bejackte Sonntagsausflügler geht es Richtung Waltersdorf.
Meine sonsten berüchtigte Wiegetrittattacke erstirbt im Hungerast und hört sowieso mangels Kondi an zwei sonnenbeschienenen Bänken mit Aussicht spontan auf:





Auf Fahrstraßen und Wegen außerhalb des Nationalparks geht es bis zum Abzweig des Südaufstiegs auf den Lilienstein. Das Rad wird angeschlossen und die Five Ten dürfen dort hin, wo alles anfing: an den Fels! Schließlich war das erste Produkt der Firma IMHO ein Kletterschuh, benannt nach der damals höchsten erreichten Schwierigkeit im amerikanischen Fels 

Ja, die Sohle performt ordentlich auf dem festgebackenen Meeresboden. Kletterer nutzen auch schon das warme Wetter. NEID!!





Blick vom Gipfel Richtung Rathen:





Noch ein Blick im Abstieg auf die Felsen:





Dann geht es wieder zur Elbe hinab, wo ich leider die eigentlich angepeilten Serpentinen verpeile 
So wird es ein Test der Bremsen, bei zarten 160er Scheiben gibts da leider nur nicht viel zu testen!

Dann geht es nieber zum Bahnhof und nach Hause.

Hatte auch eine gebrauchte olle GoPro Hero mit:






Soviel in aller Kürze 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (19. Februar 2019)

Der Chefe hat wieder ein Rad! Weiter so!


----------



## tanztee (20. Februar 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Der Chefe hat wieder ein Rad!


Schon paar Tage:
Die Sachsen auf Reise - Touren fern der Heimat

... ein 4X-Rad mit einer wahnsinns Bergübersetzung von 28 - 38. Die 38 sind *vorn* 
Soviel zur mit Verbissenheit geführten Diskussion um 2,7% mehr Gangspreizung bei 1 x irgendwas 

_Demnächst als Premium-Content: Fit und Schlank durch Anwendung der extremen Wiegetritt-Methode nach Dr. Tanztee_ 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## mathijsen (22. Februar 2019)

tanztee schrieb:


> _Demnächst als Premium-Content: Fit und Schlank durch Anwendung der extremen Wiegetritt-Methode nach Dr. Tanztee_


Teilnehmer dieses Kurses bekommen 20 Jahre später sein Sonderangebot für den Kurs _Großer E-Bike-Kauf-Ratgeber für Leute, die sich durch zu niedrige Trittfrequenz ihre Knie kaputtgemacht haben _


----------



## tanztee (14. März 2019)

Die Märztage mit gefühlt Frühsommer luden regelrecht zu einer kompakten Übernachtungstour ein!

*Anboofen 2019*

Eine vor viiiielen Jahren hier mal angedachte Steinetour wurde von mir frei nachgeplant und kurzerhand in zwei Tageshälften zerhackt. So ging es in Pirna los zum Cottaer Spitzberg. 
Nach der ersten Trageetappe und einigen Anstiegen bot sich unterhalb des Cottaer Spitzberges eine 
einmalige Gelegenheit, die ermatteten Glieder zu erfrischen:





Die letzten Meter ging es natürlich zu Fuß eine Eisenleiter hinauf, woraufhin die nächste rückenfreundliche Rastmöglichkeit auftauchte:





Über Kleincotta und Langenhennersdorf kurbelte ich nun in das eingentliche Gebiet der Steine und konnte den einen oder anderen Trail erhaschen (s. Video). Teils musste die Tour wegen gesperrter Waldwege umgeplant und wegen fortschreitender Dunkelheit auch etwas gestrafft werden.

Immerhin konnte ich so wenigstens auf ein paar Metern meine in der Wintersaison nicht stattgefundene Winterbiketour nachempfinden:





Nach einigem Herumgeirre finde ich dann doch im Dunklen die Boofe, eine der letzten ihrer Art ...





Überlaut schallt der Ruf des Käuzchens durch den dunklen und tiefen Forst, als ich mich beizeiten bette. Deshalb auch für meine Verhältnisse ein recht zeitiges Boofenfoto in der Früh 

Zur Übernachtung gibt es nicht so viel zu erzählen, es war ja gerade mal ein paar Stunden leichter Frost  und die Ausrüstung hatte ich in der bewährten Art und Weise dabei. Wobei ich statt des sonstigen superleichten Spiritusbrennersetups wieder mal den Fire Bucket mit hatte (Details dazu in meinem Blog). Ein Kochsystem, was sich bishlang als erstaunlich windstabil erwiesen hatte. Jedoch - im Umkehrschluß - muss auch etwas Wind vorhanden sein, damit der Gerät so richtig loslegt. In der sehr geschützten Boofe war nicht ein Windhauch zu spüren, was letztlich zu einer starken Rauchentwicklung führte. Im Ergebnis ergab sich so ein authentisches, stinkendes Boofenerlebnis mit brennenden Augen und ein wortwörtlich pechschwarz beschichteter Titantopf 

Am nächsten Tag ging es in diversen Schleifen auf verschiedenen Aussichtspunkte und Steine, die teils zu Fuß ersteigen wurden.





Schneebergaussicht:





Zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich ein Staubteilchen auf dem Kamerasensor entdecken  Wie kommt das ins Handy rein??

Die Karte verzeichnete ein „Spitzsteinbiwak”. Hääh, 'n Trend verpennt? 





Nö, scheint zum Forststeig zu gehören. Die Spielregeln:





Die Hütte an sich ist immer offen, die Schließzeiten werden durch eine verramelte Herzelbudentür verdeutlicht 

Auf zum nächsten Stein, der aber keine Aussicht bietet. Egal, die Trails bringens dann.





Der nächste Stein, wieder die obligatorische Schneebergaussicht:





Ganz alleene in der Sonne:





Gleich ums Eck der Blick auf Pfaffenstein und ff.





Nach einer Tortour durch ein Labyrinth aus umgestürzten Bäumen sind wir dem Pfaffenstein näher gekommen:





Nach Königstein runter will er eine gar steile Treppe meistern. Die ersten Meter reicht die Traute noch, dann kommt Fußvolk - ich fahre seitlich raus und warte, nach Zuschauern ist mir heute nicht. Naja, den Rest trage ich dann, ist einfach zu steil und das straffe Dirt-Fahrwerk mit 2.1er CC-Pellen goutiert solche Eskapaden schnell mit bockigem Verhalten.

Sieht auf dem Foto wieder mal so gar nicht derb steil aus:





Tipp: die Mauer links im Vordergrund ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt für die steilen Verhältnisse.

Nach einem Bäckerstopp geht es Richtung Festung weiter und dann findet sich überraschend so ein kleiner, feiner Trail:





Im weiten Bogen kurbel ich unterhalb eines sehr beliebten Steines (mit Kammweg) bis zu einem feinen Felsentrail. Bei dem Wetter ist selbst in der Woche Begängnis, aber ich finde eine Lücke zwischen den Wanderern und kann das Filetstücke schön flüssig rollen. So erreiche ich vollgepumpt mit Glückshormonen Wehlen und da kommt auch schon das rote Bikeshuttle. 
Geider Leil 

_Diesmal hatte ich mit der GoPro etwas Huddeleien: Zuerst hat sich das Smartphone am Lenker mit der GoPro um den Platz gestritten und die GoPro nach vorn geschubst, wie man im Video sieht. Dann hat auch noch der Akku schnell schlapp gemacht, so musste dann das Handy herhalten. Die Movies sind eben wie meine Bilder: rein dokumentarisch. Film ab:_






ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (1. April 2019)

_Ja was, wir haben gefühlt schon Frühsommer und keiner schreibt hier mal was? 
Alles muss man selber machen ..._
Wenn kein anderere will, mach ich mal direkt weiter und bereichere den MTB-Sport um einen neue skurrile Facette:

*Bikebergsteigen im Mittelgebirge*
oder
*Extrem Hardcore Free Solo Mountainbikeclimbing (EHFSMTBC)*​
Es begann damit, dass mir ein Kollege von einem kleinen Gipfel in der Pausdorfer Heide erzählte: _echter Sandstein, echtes Gipfelbuch und mit Abseilöse!_ Wie gelangt man dahin? Natürlich mit dem Transportgerät seinen Vertrauens!

Also wurde der Bikepackingrucksack gepackt, aber diesmal nicht mit Kocher und Schlafsack, sondern mit Seil und Sitzgurt!





Das Aufwärmen besorgte der Anstieg aus dem Elbtal via Rippien und Possendorf nach Rundteil, wo sich auch eine Aussichtsbank mit Schneebergblick fand. Wanderwegen folgend gelangte ich so in die Dippser Heide zum Einsiedler, der bekannte Aufstieg mit den künstlichen Tritten sollte machbar sein.





Günstigerweise waren dort schon Kletterer unterwegs, so dass ich ganz nobel ein Seilende von oben gereicht bekam. Das war dann aufgrund des noch nicht restlos abgetrocketen Gesteins doch die bessere Idee 





Wir probierten uns noch an einem schwereren Felsteil, auch ohne erneuten Gipfelsieg machte das Probieren und am Fels Herumhängen einfach nur Spaß 

Nun wurde es aber Zeit für mein eigentliches Ziel, das Erklimmen des in Paulsdorf und Teilen von Malter sicher absolut prominenten und bekannten Erasgipfels!
Man war praktisch nicht dort, wenn man sich das unvergleichliche Felsgebilde nicht wenigstens von unten angeschaut hat 

So ging es über die Staumauer





mitten in den tiefsten Kiefernwald der Pausldorfer Heide. Dürftigen Spuren folgend erreichte ich den kühnen Gipfel





und rüstete mich zu einer unerschrockenen Besteigung. Dabei sollte folgende Regel eingehalten werden: Das Rad muss direkt an dem Gipfel angelehnt werden, welcher erklommen wird! Sonst gibt es Punktabzug in der B-Note 

Ja, wie frei wurde mir das Herz, als ich, die drangvolle Enge des Tals flüchtend, Meter um Meter in luftige Höhen stieg! Voller Stolz und von tiefer innerer Befriedigung erfüllt trug ich mich in das Gipfelbuch ein:





Wenn das nicht die Geburtstunde des _IBC Climbing Teams_ ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht 

Dann gelangte ich aus schwindelnder Höhe wieder auf den sicheren Heideboden





und nahm noch den einen oder anderen Trail unter die Stollenreifen. Leider hatte ich auch noch einen schleichenden Platten, so dass ich den Schlauch wechselte. Die Minipumpe schaffte gerade mal einen Druck, da hätte ich auch direkt mit dem halbplatten Reifen weiterfahren können 

Als Lohn des Gipfelsieges gab es geeignete Stärkung in Tharandt. Leider hatte das Alte Bahnwärterhäuschen noch zu, aber da gab es natürlich Plan B.
Das obligatorische Kuchenfoto:





Ja, so dolle viel Bilder gabs diesmal nicht, dafür durften die GoPros ran:






So, jetzt aber raus mit Euch aufs Rad ... und nicht vergessen: Pics, or it didn't happen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## flashblack (1. April 2019)

Da ich vor kurzen auch das Klettern (wieder) für mich entdeckt, hat mir dein Bericht sehr gefallen.

Das Bild mit dem Abseilachter hat mich aber irretiert, denn eine solche Seilführung habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Da reibt doch Seil auf Seil und das sollte man doch vermeiden oder?


----------



## Th. (1. April 2019)

@flashblack , so kann man das Seil im Achter fixieren um beide Hände frei zu haben (z. B. zum fotografieren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (1. April 2019)

Wieder was gelernt. Ich hab zugegebenermaßen schon lange keine Abseilacht mehr benutzt.


----------



## CC. (2. April 2019)

Klasse! Tolle Idee.





tanztee schrieb:


>


Ein Phallus-Sieg sozusagen 
*ich tät mich ja mit den XC-Pellen ziemlich fürchten...


----------



## Th. (2. April 2019)

flashblack schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt. Ich hab zugegebenermaßen schon lange keine Abseilacht mehr benutzt.


Wobei ich zugeben muss, direkt diese Variante nicht zu kennen. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal probieren.
Ich nutze meist nur die ganz einfache Variante rechts. Am Doppelseil hält das normalerweise ganz gut. Wenn ich dann wirklich richtig loslassen muss, kommt zur Sicherheit noch ein fetter Knoten ins Bremsseil.





(Quelle: https://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Klettern/_Sicherungstechnik )

Gefahr bei diesen Aktionen ist allerdings wie auf dem linken Bild zu sehen, das komplette Umschlagen des Seils nach oben.
Dann kann man sich glücklich schätzen, wenn man das Seil entlasten kann. Hängt man frei, braucht man entweder richtig Bumms im Arm oder muss prusiken...


----------



## tanztee (2. April 2019)

Schöne Fachsimpelei hier 



CC. schrieb:


> *ich tät mich ja mit den XC-Pellen ziemlich fürchten...


 
... ich auch! Die Umgewöhnung von vormaligen Trail King mit Apex-Verstärkung ist enorm. Ständig hab ich Dellen in der HR-Felge und neulich nen schönen Snakebite vom Treppe-Hochfahr-Versuch ... trotz 3 Bar 
Aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Geschmeidig statt rustikal fahren ist die Devise.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## zr0wrk (3. April 2019)

Th. schrieb:


> Gefahr bei diesen Aktionen ist allerdings wie auf dem linken Bild zu sehen, das komplette Umschlagen des Seils nach oben.


Das ist imho keine Gefahr, die beim Abseilen droht (wie sollte das Seil denn umschlagen, wenn es belastet ist?), sondern offenbar eine Technik, das Seil zu blockieren, wenn man mit einer Acht 'nen Vorstieg sichert. Aber wer macht das denn? Wie du selbst schreibst, ist der so entstandene Sackstich unter Belastung nicht wieder zu öffnen.

Je nach Situation würde ich beim Abseilen hintersichern (Prusik, Klemheist, etc.) oder ein selbstblockierendes Abseilgerät benutzen. Da kann man sich auch mal hängen lassen.


----------



## Th. (4. April 2019)

Ohne jetzt den Tourenthread kapern zu wollen (ist ja schon mehr als offtopic), noch ein Schlusswort dazu von mir:
Vorstiegssicherung mit Achter ist - sofern Sicherungsabstände weiter als 2m - m.E. fahrlässig. Also max. Halle oder absolute Sportkletterwege. Warum? Der Achter bremst nur durch Reibung Seil/Metall, d.h. ist von Hause aus geringer als bspw. Seil/Seil. Ich kenne nicht viele Sicherungsgeräte, aber alle haben in irgendeinerweise auch noch zusätzlich eine klemmende Wirkung.

Was das Umschlagen des Seils betrifft:
Wenn man den Achter unter Last (egal ob beim Abseilen, oder mit einem im Seil hängenden Seilpartner) blockieren will, sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass, wenn man das Bremseil noch oben schwenkt, um es mit dem Halteseil zu kreuzen, kaum Bremswirkung hat und bei schon leichter Bewegung des Seils die Tendenz zum Hochrutschen/Umschlagen erkennbar wird. (Sicher ist das auch abhängig von der Form des Achters.) Die Situation "beide Seile noch oben" sind (kurzzeitig) in @tanztee s, sowie auch der von mir praktizierten Weise (wiki-Bild) gegeben - also Obacht (ok, runter fällt man beim Umschlagen keinesfalls).
Die offizielle Lehrmeinung besagt, dass man das Bremsseil erst unten "hintenrum" um die Taille  des Achters führt und dann nach oben zwischen Halteseil und Acht einklemmt.
Video:





Und jetzt wird wieder Radgefahren!


----------



## tanztee (6. April 2019)

Hier lernt man immer wieder was dazu 
Beim nächsten einsamen versteckten Gipfel tief im dunklen Forst werde ich die sicherere Methode bestimmt ausprobieren. Hin gehts natürlich mit dem Rad, denn:


Th. schrieb:


> Und jetzt wird wieder Radgefahren!



ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (8. April 2019)

tanztee schrieb:


> Beim nächsten einsamen versteckten Gipfel tief im dunklen Forst ...


Da mache bloß vorsichtig - denk' immer an das arme Schwein:
http://db-sandsteinklettern.gipfelbuch.de/weg.php?gipfelid=3817


----------



## martn130289 (10. Juni 2019)

Eine Woche meines Urlaubes habe ich dazu genutzt mal meine Heimat etwas intensiver zu erkunden und hab mich mit meinem Bike auf ins Westerzgebirge gemacht.
Hier Teil 1 meines Berichtes:

*Tag 1 31,4 km*
Ganz entspannt starte ich in meine diesjährige Tour. Da ich gestern Abend auch noch Klassentreffen hatte, nicht die schlechteste Idee. So komme ich also auch erst kurz vor 10 Uhr zu Hause los. Dem Muldendamm folge ich aus Zwickau raus bevor es in Cainsdorf den ersten Anstieg zu bewältigen gilt. So viel zum Thema entspannt…
Anschließend geht es in den Plotzgrund, wo Fahrspaß aufkommt. 


 
Vorbei an der Crossstrecke in Culitzsch geht es weiter über Feldwege nach Kirchberg. Von hier aus geht es weiter durch Leutersbach, bis in den Hartmannsdorfer Forst, durch den mich mein Weg bis zum Campingplatz in Lindenau am Forstteich führt. Es ist zwar erst früher Nachmittag, doch hier schlage ich mein Zelt auf. Es ist ziemlich warm und so geht es auch das erste Mal schwimmen in diesem Jahr. 
Als ich später den Tag mit lesen ausklingen lassen will, merke ich, dass mein E-book im Stand-By Modus ist und somit den Akku leergezogen hat. Mmmhh, hatte ich nach dem Aufladen bestimmt nicht richtig ausgeschaltet. Also noch fix Strom geklaut bevor es ins Zelt geht.


 

*Tag 2 41,15 km*
Vorbei am Filzteich führt mich mein Weg immer weiter ins Gebirge. Ich muss nur eine kurze Straßenetappen in Kauf nehmen bis ich mein ersten Zwischenstopp erreicher. Den Blauenthaler Wasser. Hier bin ich schon unzählige Male mit dem Motorrad vorbei gefahren, aber besichtigt hab ich ihn noch nie. Schön, dass man mit dem Fahrrad endlich mal Zeit dazu findet. 


 
Bis hier hin war es ganz entspannt, doch nun geht es bergauf. Und das für eine ganze Weile. Bis zur Schutzhütte „Großer Stern“ geht es auf Forststraßen bergauf. Hier steige ich in die Strecke des „Stoneman Miriquidi“ ein. 
Mein nächstes Ziel ist somit der Auersberg. Es geht nochmals gut bergauf und so bin ich froh, als ich endlich oben angekommen bin und die Aussicht genießen kann. 


 
Der weitere Weg führt mich recht entspannt bis nach Breitenbach. Hier würde es normalerweise weiter nach Tschechien gehen. Da ich aber irgendwie keine richtige Lust mehr habe, fahre ich zum nächsten Campingplatz. Dieser liegt im Sportpark Rabenberg. Noch ein kurzer Stopp an der Tanke um mir ein leckeres belegtes Brötchen zu gönnen und dann nehme ich den Anstieg zum Camp in Angriff.
Hier angekommen, stelle ich mein Zelt auf und entspanne den Rest des Tages.

*Tag 3 57,88 km*
Zeitig geht es los. Ein erneuter Stopp an der Tanke und weiter nach Breitenbach, wo es zurück auf die Strecke geht. Nachdem die typischen Grenzmärkte hinter mir liegen, geht es auf einer kleinen Straße, aber ohne Verkehr, leicht bergauf. Es dauert auch nicht lang, bis ich die Straße verlasse und sich die Strecke auf Forstwegen weiter durch den Wald schlängelt. Es wird steiler und vorm Gipfel ist dann 
Schieben angesagt. Es ist recht Steil und auf den losen Steinen hätte ich selbst ohne Gepäck meine Mühe. 


 
Auf dem Gipfel des Blatensky vrch angekommen, gönne ich mir erstmal meinen Einkauf von der Tanke bevor es weiter geht.


 
Der nächste Berg ist nicht weit entfernt und die Strecke auch nicht weiter anspruchsvoll. Zudem bin ich noch fit und frisch gestärkt, also dauert es nicht lang und nach einem kurzen Anstieg vorm Gipfel habe ich auch den Plesivec gemeistert. 


 
Abwärts führt die Strecke über einen angelegten Trail. Ohne Gepäck hätte ich zwar noch mehr Spaß, doch auch so kommt Freude auf. Außerdem bin ich allein unterwegs und somit stört es niemanden, dass ich so langsam unterwegs bin.
Die weitere Strecke fällt bis auf ca. 600hm ab bevor es wieder nach oben auf eine schöne Ebene mit super Aussicht geht. Es folgt der für mich schönste Teil des Stoneman, denn es geht abermals abwärts, dieses Mal jedoch über schöne, nicht zu steile Naturtrails. Wie gemacht für mein Bike mit Gepäck. 


 
Ab Sankt Joachimsthal heißt es wieder klettern, denn es geht es ins Gebiet des Trail Park Klinovec. Die Strecke führt über eine Schleife auf den Gipfel des Klinovec. Da der Fichtelberg aber auch noch auf mich wartet, spare ich mir die 200hm und nehme ihn direkt in Angriff. Noch ein kurzer Zwischenstopp an einer Tanke und auf geht’s. Auf dem Fichtelberg angekommen, ist Pause angesagt, ich habe es zwar nicht mehr weit bis zum Campingplatz, doch in meiner Richtung tobt ein Gewitter, das sich ruhig erst noch verziehen darf.


 
Ins Tal geht es dann über die alte Rodelbahn du auch hier würde sich weniger Gepäck positiv auf den Fahrspaß auswirken, aber was will man machen…
Nachdem ich mein Zelt an der Sportbaude Waldeck aufgestellt habe, geht es zum Einkaufen ins Tal. Hier zeigt sich mal wieder, dass man nicht hungrig einkaufen sollte. Zurück auf dem Campingplatz, befasse ich mich mit der Vernichtung des Einkaufs, denn so viel Zeug will ich morgen nicht einpacken müssen. 


 
Am Abend trifft noch ein bayrisches Pärchen auf dem Campingplatz ein, die sich ab morgen auch dem Stoneman stellen, allerdings richtig und nicht bloß so wie ich ohne Stempelkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn130289 (11. Juni 2019)

Teil 2

*Tag 4 58,81 km*
Heute Morgen kann ich es recht ruhig angehen lassen, da ich noch den Toilettenschlüssel abgeben muss, um meinen Pfand zurück zu bekommen. Ab um acht soll eigentlich jemand da sein, das ganze zieht sich noch bis halb 9 bevor ich loskomme.  
Anfangs geht es noch leicht bergab durch den Wald, bevor mit dem Bärenstein der erste Tagespunkt auf dem Plan steht. Der Anstieg ist noch recht ok. 


 
Durch Königswalde geht es danach auf zum Pöhlberg. Gleich am Anfang wartet ein kurzes, steiles Stück über Kopfsteinpflaster. Danach geht es immer höher durch den Wald. Als ich dann durch die alte Bobbahn fahre, muss ich kapitulieren und das letzte Stück schieben. Oben angekommen ist erstmal Pause angesagt. Hier treffe ich Lukas Knopf, der gerade einen Promo Film/Doku übers Erzgebirge macht. Wir quatschen noch kurz, bevor es für mich weiter geht. 


 
Weiter geht es über Wald- und Feldwege dem Scheibenberg entgegen. Unterwegs noch einen kleinen Pausenstopp an einem Stoneman-Rastplatz bevor es am Fuße des Berges wieder in den Wald geht. Der Weg zum Gipfel ist zwar nicht allzu steil, doch mit allerlei Wurzeln versehen und so kommt doch Spaß auf.


 
Oben angekommen kurz ein Beweisfoto schießen und schon geht es wieder ab ins Tal. Die Strecke führt über einen schönen Trail wieder nach unten.
Am tiefsten Punkt des Abschnittes mache ich mich auf den Weg zum Campingplatz Kalkberg und verlasse somit die Strecke vorerst wieder. Wie der Name schon sagt, liegt der Platz auf dem Berg und so strampel ich noch eine gute Weile bergauf. Immerhin habe ich so die 200 ausgelassenen Höhenmeter von gestern wieder gut gemacht.


 

*Tag 5 33,43 km*
Zurück ins Tal und zurück auf die Strecke ist die erste Aufgabe des Tages. 


 
Vorbei an einem See geht es durch ein schönes Tal, doch der erste Anstieg lässt nicht lange auf sich warten. Hier werde ich dann auch von dem bayrischen Pärchen eingeholt. Eigentlich hatte ich schon gestern damit gerechnet. Sie begleiten mich noch ein Stück beim Anstieg, bevor sie sich verabschieden. Sie sind halt deutlich schneller als ich. 
Kurze Zeit später überholen mich noch 2, die den Stoneman fahren. Sie sind heute gestartet und da sie öfter mal Pause machen, hole ich sie auch immer wieder ein. Die Strecke ist ein ständiges auf und ab. So langsam merke ich auch, dass meine Kraft nachlässt. 


 
Und zu allem Überfluss habe ich irgendwann die Schraube verloren um das Kurbelspiel einzustellen. Nun hat die Kurbel leichtes Spiel und knarzt bei jeder Umdrehung…
Naja, egal. Irgendwann habe ich den Kamm erreicht und es ist nicht mehr weit ins Trailcenter Rabenberg. 


 
Kurz vorher führt die Strecke des Stoneman dann auch über Trails. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob ich die eigentlich fahren darf, da ich ja keine Starterkarte habe, aber verboten wird es mir ja auch nicht. Außerdem folge ich ja nur den Schildern des Stoneman. Egal, so kommt nochmal richtig Spaß auf bevor ich im Sportpark einlaufe. 
Hier treffe ich zum letzten Mal auf das bayrische Pärchen, die gerade mit ihrer Pause durch sind. Ich schlage mein Zelt auf und kümmere mich um meine Kurbel. Dabei komme ich mit einem Mechaniker des Bikeverleihs ins Gespräch und so quatschen wir fast eine Stunde übers Bikepacking. Danach teste ich noch den Pumptrack und muss sagen, dass ich das ja noch weniger drauf hab als Trails fahren.
Am Abend zieht es sich dann zu und es wird recht kalt. So kommt meine Daunenjacke doch noch zum Einsatz. Als es dann auch noch zu regnen anfängt verkrieche ich mich ins Zelt. 


 
Nachts gewittert es dann nochmal so heftig, dass ich mich ins Toilettenhäuschen verziehe.

*Tag 6 56,80 km*
Eigentlich wollte ich mir heute ein Bike ausleihen und den Trailpark unsicher machen. Da es aber die ganze Nacht geregnet hat und ich auch nicht mehr wirklich fit bin, breche ich nach Hause auf. Der erste Stopp im Tal ist am Supermarkt, denn meine Vorräte sind aufgebraucht. Weiter geht es anschließend Richtung Auersberg. Heute ist es ziemlich kühl und so muss ich ständig die Windjacke an und ausziehen, denn bergauf ist es wieder zu warm.
Durch Wälder geht es bis zur Schutzhütte „Großer Stern“. 


 
Hier bin ich vor 4 Tagen in die Strecke des Stoneman eingestiegen und so verlasse ich sie hier auch wieder. Anschließend geht es zurück ins Tal nach Blauenthal und von da an über mir bekannte Wege zurück nach Hartmannsdorf. Da ich mittlerweile so ausgepowert bin, dass ich selbst moderate Anstiege schieben muss, entschließe ich mich von hier aus auf der Straße zurück nach Zwickau zu fahren. Da erwarten mich wenigstens keine Überraschungen mehr. 
So dauert es auch nicht lange bis ich wieder zu Hause bin. Zwar ziemlich fertig, aber auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Juni 2019)

Schöner Artikel!
Bist du ab dem Auersberg komplett dem Stoneman gefolgt?


----------



## martn130289 (11. Juni 2019)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel!
> Bist du ab dem Auersberg komplett dem Stoneman gefolgt?


Fast, den Klinovec hab ich halt ausgelassen, in Rabenberg bin ich morgens vom Trailcenter direkt nach Breitenbrunn zum Penny gefahren, bei Rittersgrün gab es eine Umleitung wegen Forstarbeiten und rauf auf den Fichtelberg bin ich ab der Sachsenbaude auf der Straße gefahren, da hatte ich irgendwo das Schild verpasst.


----------



## tanztee (16. Juli 2019)

Er fährt immer  noch:


ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Damass (17. Juli 2019)

Jawohl! Und immer wieder probieren bis es klappt! Find ich gut   Mit dem Hardtail schon ein gutes Stück Arbeit.


----------



## CC. (18. Juli 2019)

Neues Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (22. Juli 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Neues Bike?


Das habe ich hier schon vorgestellt. Einige Seiten vorher. Ein extrem günstig erworbenes echtes 4X Rad. Das weiße Hardtail von den anderen Berichten ist ein 10 jahre altes Hardy One von UMF, echt retro. War im Verwandtenkreis unterwegs und hat den Weg wieder zu mir gefunden. Das stand an dem Tag aber mit Platten in der Ecke


----------



## CC. (22. Juli 2019)

Ich frag bestimmt nochmal


----------



## tanztee (6. April 2020)

Dann wollen wir mal den Fred ins Jahr 2020 bringen ... 

*Anradeln zum Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick*

Aus bekannten Gründen sind ja meine beliebten Tschechien-Touren nicht drin, aber ich habe mal den Begriff "Wohnumfeld" für mich etwas großzügig ausgelegt und mich von der Haustür aus zu einem bekannten Aussichtspunkt und zurück begeben.

Zuerst ging es durch den menschenleeren Friedrichsgrund





zu einem witzigem Mini-Freilichtmuseum an der Meixmühle





und natürlich immer trailtechnisch in die falsche Richtung ?





in Richtung Triebenberg. Die Ordnungskräfte kontrollierten durch scharfen Blick aus dem Auto heraus, ob ich meine Bemmen auch ja alleine mampfe. Tat ich.

Unglaublich dieser klare Himmel ohne (!!) Kondensstreifen ??





... dummerweise haben mich genau diese fehlenden Kondensstreifen aus meinem bisherigen Einsatzbetrieb rausgekickt ? ... Medaille ... zwei Seiten ... immer

In der Homezone neue Wege zu entdecken, ist nicht leicht. Hier jedoch bin ich zum ersten Mal, und das ist wahrlich altes Wildpflaster:





Richtung Lohmener Klamm gelange ich zum zweiten Mal an diesen verfallenden Steig.

Danny McAskill, bitte übernehmen:





Über langgestreckte Feld- und Forstwege gelange ich zum Hohburkersdorfer Rundblick. 

Willkommen in Rathewalde, liebe Feriengäste:





Leider ist es doch diesiger als ich dachte, aber dennoch ist die Aussicht wie immer beeindruckend. Hier kann die RX100 ihren echten Zoom ausspielen:





Im Vordergrund der Lilienstein, dahinter der Děčínský Sněžník · Hohe Schneeberg, höchster Berg des Elbsandsteingebirges mit 723m. Derzeit unerreichbar ?

Für den Rückweg geht es zeitoptimiert einfach den gleichen Weg wieder zurück und auf der ehemaligen Bahntrasse bis Schönfeld und nach Malschendorf. 

Da gibt es doch tatsächlich eine bis dato unbesuchte Aussicht direkt auf Dresden:





Paar gescheite Trails und Treppen müssen es zum Schluß natürlich auch noch sein:





... und ein weiterer Aussichtspunkt ... mit leicht kitischigem, jedoch nicht gestelltem Motiv:





Viel zu schnell geht es den Elbhang hinunter zur Pillnitzer Fähre.





Kilo- und Höhenmeter stecken mir ordentlich in den Knochen. So muss es sein! Das Wetter war einfach unglaublich ?
... und was kann man besseres machen, als an der frischen Luft sein Immunsystem zu stärken?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (7. April 2020)

tanztee schrieb:


> Aus bekannten Gründen sind ja meine beliebten Tschechien-Touren nicht drin


----------



## tanztee (13. April 2020)

*Mal wieder auf den Wilisch*

Ja, jetzt lernt man aufgrund der Umstände mal wieder das Umfeld gründlich kennen und holt sich bei dem Sonnenschein den ersten Sonnenbrand im Nacken ??

Auf der Suche nach einer Erfrischung stossen wir auf eine Coronaschlange.





Vanille-Schoko ist auch schon alle. Da kommen glatt Erinnerungen an die Vergangenheit hoch ?

Wir kurbeln und schieben auf den Wilisch. Das Wetter ist traumhaft!





Oben!





Grandioser Ausblick da ...





Wir huschen über die Bundesstraße und gelangen zu einem Feldweg in Rundteil. Panoramen zeigen sich:





Erneut kreuzen wir bei der Eutschützer Mühle auf. Noch immer bleiben die Kehlen durstig, komplett geschlossen. Aber der Nöthnitzgrund bietet Trailgenuss bis zum Schluss!

In der Stadt ist man da dienstleistungsbereiter, so dass die Tour bei Pizza und Radler ausklingt ??

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (26. April 2020)

*Tour zum Schloßpark Wachau*​Nachdem mich dieser Artikel https://www.mtb-news.de/news/urlaub-daheim-graveln-ines-thoma-max-schumann/ heute morgen sehr begeistert hatte nahm ich mir heute vor auch wiedermal eine Hausrunde zu beschreiben und bebildern. Also, wenn Ihr Lust habt, folgt mir.
Schon nach wenigen hundert Metern musste ich den ersten Fotostop machen, die Blüten waren zu schön:



Weiter ging die Reise dann in Richtung Stausee Kleinröhrsdorf, herrliche Wolken zierten den Himmel



Das Stauseeufer war von vielen Anglern bevölkert, schwer eine freie Uferstelle zu finden.



Jetzt ging es hinein in das herrliche Hüttertal.



Die Große Röder ist schon von vielen Pflanzen ganz grün.



Immer wieder blühende Bäume am Wegesrand.



Auf dem Weg zur Landwehr tauchte mein Lieblingsstrach, der Ginster, auf. Das gelb der Blüten finde ich herrlich.












Da kam dann auch schon das Ziel in Sicht, Schloß und Park Wachau. Der Park ist in den letzten Jahren fein hergerichtet worden. Das Wetter heute tat sein übriges dazu.















Das treue Gefährt wartet schon auf die Heimfahrt.



Noch eine kurze Rast bei Almas Hof in Kleinröhrsdorf.



Und ein Blick zum alten Wegweiser und zur Dorfkirche,



Zusammengekommen sind 34,3 km, die Zeit verging wie im Fluge.


----------



## tanztee (30. April 2020)

Faszi schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Landwehr tauchte mein Lieblingsstrach, der Ginster, auf.



Da fällt mir doch was ein ... Loriot ... ich musste es nur leicht anpassen:



> *Melusine!*
> Kraweel, Kraweel!
> Taubtrüber Ginst_er_ am Musenhain!
> Trübtauber Hain am Musenginst!
> Kraweel, Kraweel!


Deine Tour ist dazu der bunt-fröhliche Gegenentwurf ?

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2020)

Erzgebirg Kammweg





__





						Das Rentner und Pensionär Touren Thema
					

Tach,  es wird gesagt, das Rentner und Pensionäre nie Zeit hätten, kann ich garnicht glauben. Deshalb dieses Thema, für kurzfristige Touren oder Kurzurlaube bei feinen Wetter, die der noch erwerbstätige Mensch nicht so spontan einplanen kann. :D   Vielleicht hat der angesprochene Personenkreis...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## tanztee (10. August 2020)

Himmelfahrt mit Kumpels im Trailcenter Rabenberg.
Zwei für Insta geschnittenen Vids zusammengeklebt.


... und immer dieser _PIEEEEEP_  ?????? Dude der Dir mitten in die Line fährt!
wenn Du nach dem Du Dich gerade so mental vom Horrorcrash beim Überspringen der Landung des Tables und 5 Wochen krank sein wieder soweit aufgerappelt hast dass Du wieder mal was krasseres angehst ...

_ride on!
tanztee_


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. August 2020)

*Stolperbiken auf dem Forststeig zu den Zschirnsteinen*




Mit der S-Bahn ging es bis Schöna. Die meisten Mitfahrer nahmen die Fähre zur anderen Elbseite. 



Ein Blick auf die Wasserstände lässt mich mal wieder leicht ins Grübeln kommen... 



Links die Bahnhofstraße hoch, rechts dort wo die Bank ist und mein Rad steht geht es weiter. 



Hier geht es links ein paar Meter weiter runter. Ich kenne mich nicht ganz aus und steig mal besser ab.... 




Quer liegende Bäume auf dem Weg. 
Die Wanderer steigen da einfach drüber, ich darf jedesmal absteigen. 



Kahlschlag und Trekker 


An der Ziska Quelle gibt es noch Wasser, ein Trinkgefäß ist nötig, um das in die Trinkblase zu bringen.



Ich nehme den Weg nach links. Viel zu sehen gibt es an der Pulverkammer nicht, aber trotzdem schön, mal einen anderen Weg hoch zu fahren... 
Beim alten Basalt Steinbruch kommt man mit etwas durchs Unterholz raus. 



Oben, bei 36°C. Nicht viele Leute da... 



Von dort oben bin ich runter gekommen - besser nicht nachmachen, ich nehme bei nächster Gelegenheit mal wieder lieber den anderen Weg.  
Beim Biwak war ich auch mal fix schauen, recht gut besucht und drei vier Zelte davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (11. August 2020)

... es geht übrigens noch etwas weiter... 


Den so genannten Hertelsgrund gibt es gleich zweimal beim Zschirnstein. Hier hole ich mir noch mal fix Wasser, als zwei PKW vorbei fahren..... Einer hält an, der Fahrer steigt aus und baut erstmal sein Gewehr zusammen....  da sollte ich mich mal besser aus dem Staub machen....auch wenn es möglicherweise nur ein Jäger ist... 

Am Waldrand der Blick auf die Lasensteine.
Weiter dann nach Kleingießhübel.... 


Dort zu den Felsen will ich auch noch mal hoch....erst mal durch den Ort fahren... 
Das gab es im Ort zu sehen:


naja......  ich konnte für den Vogel links leider nichts mehr tun....

Auf der alten Tetschen Bodenbacher Landstraße bin ich dann hoch gekurbelt, dankbar dem 30er Kettenblatt und dem 50er Ritzel gedenkend.... 


Endlich oben auf der Aussicht vom Kleinen Zschirnstein: 

noch ein Abstecher zum Funkmast:


und noch ein kurzer Blick auf die Felsen:

bevor es die gelbe Punkt Markierung wieder zurück geht... eine schöne schnelle Abfahrt, bis es plötzlich vorne heftig knallt... puh noch mal Glück gehabt, dass der Durchschlag keinen Schaden angerichtet hat... den WP Trail sei dank. Evtl sollte ich ja doch noch mal eine Federgabel einbauen....
Noch mal beim Führingsborn angehalten, Wasser war da aber, trinken wollte ich nicht daraus.


Es gibt bei der derzeitigen Trockenheit immer noch so einige Quellen, an denen man sich noch mit Wasser versorgen kann, aber es braucht etwas Geduld und ein kleines Töppelchen... 


hier wäre auch etwas Geduld nötig.



Recht markant, der Zirkelstein. 


und dann noch mal ein Blick zurück. Dort oben rechts und links war ich gewesen...


Danke fürs Lesen... und bleibt gesund und in Lohn&Brot.


----------



## Faszi (29. Dezember 2020)

Kein großer Tourenbericht, große Touren sind ja jetzt sowieso schwierig. Schön wars heute mit dem bisschen Schnee auf den Wegen.


----------



## leler (29. Dezember 2020)

Schön, mal wieder hier etwas zu sehen! Danke!
Ist zwar nicht der Bilderrätsel-Thread, aber aus Neugier: Warst Du bei Pulsnitz/am Hochstein unterwegs?
Edit: Frage bitte ignorieren wenn mit den aktuellen km nicht kompatibel .-)


----------



## Faszi (29. Dezember 2020)

@leler : Ist völlig 15 km kompatibel und somit erzählbar. Das erste Bild ist von Bretnig Richtung Schwedenstein und das zweite Nähe Ohorner Steinberg Blick Richtung Elstra.


----------



## leler (30. Dezember 2020)

@Faszi Danke! Das zweite hätte ich südlich vom Sybillenstein verortet. Wieder was dazu gelernt .-) Guten Rutsch und hoffentlich 2021 wieder auf allen Trails!


----------



## Faszi (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute gings in die andere Richtung, sogar mit Imbiss ☺️


----------



## Faszi (30. Dezember 2020)

leler schrieb:


> Danke! Das zweite hätte ich südlich vom Sybillenstein verortet. Wieder was dazu gelernt .-) Guten Rutsch und hoffentlich 2021 wieder auf allen Trails!


Also präzise ist das 2. Bild hier gemacht:









						OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin heute auch noch mal unterwegs gewesen, das Wetter war echt schön, Sonne pur, blauer Himmel. In den schattigen Tälern sind die Wege vom Frost fest gewesen. Gelegentlich wurde aber recht schlammig. 
Wobei ich damit nicht der einzige, der unterwegs war. Jede Menge Wanderer, in Gruppen, vor allem an gewissen Stellen, die etwas bekannter sind. Bei der Burgstädtler Linde war regelrecht Party... 
Und natürlich sind auch MtB Fahrer unterwegs gewesen. 

Ich wünsche allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und....seht zu, dass ihr alle gesund bleibt und in Lohn&Brot - soweit man so etwas selbst beeinflussen kann.


----------



## Th. (30. Dezember 2020)

Faszi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1178177


Marienmühle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (30. Dezember 2020)

Th. schrieb:


> Marienmühle!


Volltreffer!!


----------



## Th. (30. Dezember 2020)

Jahresabschluss mit @denis66 - sehr schön!


----------



## baerzold (3. Januar 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1178262
> Ich bin heute auch noch mal unterwegs gewesen, das Wetter war echt schön, Sonne pur, blauer Himmel. In den schattigen Tälern sind die Wege vom Frost fest gewesen. Gelegentlich wurde aber recht schlammig.
> Wobei ich damit nicht der einzige, der unterwegs war. Jede Menge Wanderer, in Gruppen, vor allem an gewissen Stellen, die etwas bekannter sind. Bei der Burgstädtler Linde war regelrecht Party...
> Und natürlich sind auch MtB Fahrer unterwegs gewesen.
> ...


He Ho Herr Raumfahrer,

kann es sein das du der Jenige bist der mir an dem Tag auf dem Trail aus dem Müglitztal hoch nach Maxen entgegen gekommen bist? Wir haben kurz gesmaltalkt und sind dann beide weiter. 

Auf diesem Weg 👇


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Januar 2021)

ja, es sieht ganz so aus...


----------



## baerzold (3. Januar 2021)

Grüße gehen raus und noch alles gute im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Faszi (3. Januar 2021)

Hurra, wir haben Winter🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (9. Januar 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Hurra, wir haben Winter


Ich zitiere michmal selbst...


----------



## Faszi (31. Januar 2021)

*Winterwonderland*​Gestern (30.1.21) war ein komischer Tag für mich, nicht einmal Radfahren konnte man bei dem miesen Wetter. Aber der Wetterbericht für die Nacht und den heutigen Tag lies Hoffnung in mir aufkommen. Es sollten -11°C werden und es sollte aufklaren und die Sonne sollte scheinen. Den ganzen Sonntag!!
Also 8:00 Uhr  aus dem Fenster geschaut und alle Versprechungen wurden eingehalten! Sonne, klarer Himmel und -11°C 🙂 !
Also nach dem Frühstück die passende Kleidung zusammengesucht, der Untergrund sollte ja heute optimal sein - *viel Blankeis!! *Aber das geht natürlich nur mit der passenden Bereifung:





Ohne Spikes hätte ich da heute nicht fahren wollen. Schon bald nach dem Start kam ein Feuerwerk für die Augen auf mich zu. Am Feldrand war etwas Feuchtigkeit aufgestiegen und hatte diese kleinen Kunstwerke geschaffen:

















Einfach herrlich!!
Ich wollte jetzt mal schauen ob es im Hüttertal auch solche Sachen zu bestaunen gibt und ob es sich fahren lässt. Aber erst ging es noch an der Kirche von Kleinröhrsdorf vorbei.









Das nun bald folgende Hüttertal hatte zwar keinen Reif zu bieten aber ließ sich gut fahren so das Radeberg bald erreicht war.





Da noch Zeit war, die Sonne immer weiter schien beschloss ich auch noch das Seifersdorfer Tal mitzunehmen lockte doch die Marienmühle mit einem Imbiss.













Viele freundliche Wanderer waren unterwegs und ich stattete dem Schloß Seifersdorf noch einen kleinen Besuch ab.





Damit kein Neid aufkommt auch noch ein Bild vom Schloß Wachau:





Vorbei an böhmisch anmutenden Zäunen ging es nach Hause, war ne herrliche Runde!!





Es waren *38,45 km* und *332 hm*


​


----------



## rallyelee (28. Februar 2021)

Göltzschtal Rund mit Kuhberg und Steinberg

Los ging es in Ellefeld. Leider war es früh noch etwas bewölkt.




Auerbacher Türme




In Schnarrtanne oben lag auch noch etwas Schnee. Im Wald gibt es schon noch einige Ecken wo noch Schnee liegt.




Blick von Schnarrtanne aus




Dank des Borkenkäfers  wird überall Holz gemacht




Waldparkplatz




auf dem Kuhberg




Blick vom Steinberg auf Wildenau




Blick vom Steinberg Richtung Rodewisch




Steinberg Trail







Wildenau







Dann ging es weiter nach Wernesgrün



Das Bier Dorf 




Blick auf Rützengrün und Rodewisch




Dann ging es über den Poetenweg runter nach Rodewisch zur Schloss Insel







Von der Insel ging es wieder zum Ausgangspunkt nach Ellefeld
Es war eine schöne Runde auch wenn es teilweise noch sehr schlammig ist.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## tanztee (28. Mai 2021)

Schon ein paar Wochen her, da habe ich unverhofft doch noch meine Winter-MTB-Tour fahren können.

*Rund um Frauenstein*

Da fahre ich so mit dem Zug nach Altenberg und ab Glashütte wird es aber tüchtig weiß. Ooops ...





Da muss man ja erstmal fahrbare Wege finden:





Wo der Schnee zerlatscht oder für die Nordic Skater präpariert wurde, geht es:





Natürlich hat der Schnee auch eine romatische Seite:





So kurbel ich Richtung Gimmlitztal. Entdeckung in Schellerhau:





Alles ist wie ausgestorben, kaum Leute unterwegs. Über Landstraßen geht es ins Gimmlitztal. Ein Forstweg, der fahrtechnisch nur durch die Altschneefelder etwas fordert - und ich stoße auf dieses Symbol:





Ein neues Premiumprodukt der Tourismusindustrie, die Blockline. Okay, das Gimmlitztal ist wenigstens landschaftlich sehenswert und beherbergt seltsame Bewohner ...





... die sowas zusammenzimmern. Rauchen die Pflanzen?





Es gibt sogar ein paar Meter Trails:





Dann erreiche ich Frauenstein, mit der gleichnamigen Burg.





Da finden sich sogar ein paar schöne Serpentinentrails, die bei Trockenheit und ohne Gepäck sicher auch fahrbar sind 😜

Dann orientiere ich mich grob an einer alten Eisenbahntrasse, und finde dieses kleine Häuschen. Die Isomatte passt gerade so der Länge nach hinein:





Am nächsten Tag geht es an der Talsperre Lehnmühle vorbei, die weltberühmte "Hartmannsdorfer Schweiz" links liegend lassend 😂





zu nichts weniger als DEM Highlight zwischen Berlin und Prag, die Reichstädter Windmühle!





Dann kurbel ich über geheime, geniale Trails




Dorfkind! Ich will ein Dorfkind sein!!

zur Talsperre Malter, über weitere Trails





zu einem Platz mit Wassersicht





und der bekannten Dampfbahn





Die Runde geht dann über meine Hometrails zurück.

Schöne Heimatrunde, vom Winter direkt in den Frühling!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (11. Dezember 2021)

Faszi schrieb:


> Hurra, wir haben Winter🙂


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und wünsche Euch einen gesegneten 3. Advent.


----------



## Falco (12. Dezember 2021)

Was ist da los? Da fehlt Gesellschaft auf dem Weihnachtsbaum Foto. Die Weihnachtszeit verbringt man doch zusammen. So hat der Advent auszusehen:


----------



## luCYnger (13. Dezember 2021)

Falco schrieb:


> Was ist da los? Da fehlt Gesellschaft auf dem Weihnachtsbaum Foto. Die Weihnachtszeit verbringt man doch zusammen. So hat der Advent auszusehen:




Ich frag' für 'n Freund :  Ähm Gesellschaft besteht per Definition doch aus mehreren ... ? 🤔


Btw, top Bilder mal wieder 🤗👏


----------



## Falco (13. Dezember 2021)

2 Personen genügen per Definition, wir müssen es ja nicht übertreiben mit der Geselligkeit, schließlich ist die Sächsische Schweiz und das Erzgebirge schon Spitzenreiter in den Nachrichten.

Hab noch ein nicht so gelungenes, das Turmmotiv hat leider nicht funktioniert. Zum Wegwerfen war es trotzdem zu schade, da es so aussieht als würde sich Peter gleich lang machen.


----------



## CC. (13. Dezember 2021)

Falco schrieb:


> 2 Personen genügen per Definition


Wir zählen auf Dich


Gibts wieder Tourenberichte?
Wo ist eigentlich @tanztee ??


----------



## leler (14. Dezember 2021)

Schön, dass es Euch noch gibt! Vielleicht 2022 mal wieder eine Mittwochsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (16. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich @tanztee ??


Immer noch da.
Im Urlaub im Bikepark aufs Maul geflogen (Lenker vs. Baum - Baum hat gewonnen), Hand gebrochen, 3 Monate Radverbot.

Geht aber wieder:









						Video: Osterzgebirge - Felsstufen auf MTB-News.de
					

Osterzgebirge - Felsstufen




					mtbn.ws


----------



## Faszi (27. Dezember 2021)

Heute war nochmal Frost, gute Bikebedingungen, kein Schlamm und was fürs Auge. Nur der böhmische Wind störte etwas...


----------



## Falco (22. Januar 2022)

Hab unseren Saisonstart noch mal zusammengefasst

So haben wir die Wintersaison in der Sächsischen Schweiz eröffnet:




Auf der Suche nach Schnee mussten wir allerdings hoch hinaus. Anfangs sah es gar nicht gut aus und die Stimmung ist langsam aber sicher im Matsch versunken. 
Die Winterbanausen Tino und Micha haben unserer Runde schon vor dem Versuch abgesagt und waren stattdessen mit Schutzblech bewaffnet auf Gravelradtour unterwegs.
Doch ich und Peter haben trotz aller Schwierigkeiten weiter an unserem Wintertraum festgehalten. Einen Kettenriss und ein paar Höhenmeter später wurde es langsam winterlich und die Stimmung immer besser.





Am Ziel angekommen konnte man nicht meckern und wir wussten, dass wir alles richtig gemacht haben.





die perfekte Schneehöhe für Spaß im Felsenmeer





Normalerweise ist der Blick nach Böhmen immer ein einziger Dunstkessel. Doch einmal aller paar Jahre hat man klare Sicht und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, die böhmische Aussicht jemals so episch erlebt zu haben





Man kann es auf Bildern nicht mal ansatzweise so wiedergeben wie wir es erlebt haben.





Viel macht sicher auch die Erwartungshaltung aus, da man dort nur Dunst gewohnt ist.

Nach diesem Höhenpunkt des Tages ging es langsam wieder auf den Heimweg





Natürlich hatten wir den besten Trail noch vor uns





Mit Schnee ohne Ende war das eine toller Start in die Saison





Bis kurz vor Sonnenuntergang haben wir jede Minute Sonnenlicht genutzt und den Schneespaß bis auf den letzten Meter komplett ausgereizt





Die Runde bleibt auf jeden Fall in unserer Erinnerung und Micha hat einmal mehr eine der besten Touren verpasst.

Mehr Bilder der Tour in dem Album https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/97351


----------



## Falco (27. Januar 2022)

Ich packe gleich noch eine Wintertour mit Schnee aus.





Diesmal wieder ohne Micha der den Schneezauber bewusst und mit voller Überzeugung als die weiße Pest bezeichnet hat!
Also wenn es bei 4°C ordentlich regnet im Winter, dann wisst ihr wer euch das gewünscht hat 🧐

Zurück zu unserer Ausfahrt.
Also nur zu zweit mit Tino und mir ging die Fahrt nach dem Aufstieg bis in die Höhen unseres Winterwunderlandes direkt entlang der tschechichen Grenzsteine.





Wer es noch nicht erraten hat, natürlich war die Tour wieder in der Sächsischen Schweiz, die Sandsteine leuchten einen auch im tiefsten Winter noch an.





Und das, obwohl man sonst fast gar nichts vom Weg sehen kann





Die Schlüsselstelle im Trail hat man zwar noch erkennen können, jedoch ging diese im Schnee mit nur 3 Anlaufversuchen verdächtig einfach 🤔





Also entweder wir sind in der Kälte im Kopf schon völlig abgestumpft oder an der Stelle hat sich im Schnee etwas verändert im Vergleich zu vorher: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2563354

Auf manchen Trails ist es nicht verkehrt, wenn sich das mit der Schneemenge in etwas Grenzen hält





Nicht das man unbemerkt in irgendeine Felsspalte reinfährt. 😮





Sorry, was anderes als Sandsteine haben wir hier nicht, immer wieder das gleiche 😜





Weiter unten im Tal wurde das mit dem Schnee schon ziemlich dünn





Daher endet die Tour dort auch, denn wo kein Schnee ist, ist die Wintertour per Definition vorbei.

Mehr Bilder der Tour findet ihr im Album https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/97424


----------



## Faszi (27. Januar 2022)

@Falco Immer wieder großes Kino, Deine Fotos...
Wir dürfen schon in einer schönen Gegend leben.🙂


----------



## Falco (27. Januar 2022)

Danke dir, hab ja lange keine Bilder mehr in einem Forumsbeitrag eingebettet.
Ich bin selber überrascht, dass die so aufbereitet einen viel besseren Eindruck machen als in der Albumsansicht.


----------



## leler (27. Januar 2022)

Farblich ein guter Kontrast zum weißen Schnee   Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Faszi (27. Januar 2022)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich bin selber überrascht, dass die so aufbereitet einen viel besseren Eindruck machen als in der Albumsansicht.


Schaut sich einfach besser und ein paar erklärende Zeilen sind auch immer gern gesehen...
Deine Alben sind trotzdem oft "Lesestoff"


----------



## Falco (2. Februar 2022)

Bevor der Frühling im Flachland ausbricht, jetzt schnell noch zum Winterfinale:

*Unsere letzte Schneetour*

Aber Moment, es sollte ja gar keine Schneetour sein. Einfach ein Ausflug ins Erzgebirge.
Denn diesmal war Micha auch am Start.

Und jetzt ein Tipp, wie man alle Wintermuffel aus dem engen Freundeskreis "überzeugt". Wartet auf einen nassen Wintertag mit knapp über 0°C im Flachland und schlagt eine Tour mit Anreise per Autofahrt vor.
Wenn er die vorgeschlagene Gegend toll oder interessant findet, ist das schon die halbe Miete.

Auf dem Weg ins Gebirge verändert sich die Landschaft allmählich Richtung weiß. Kritisch wird die Situation nur bei starkem Schneefall, dann bekommt der Wintermuffel Schweißausbrüche oder er wird euphorisch. In so einer schwierigen Situation ist die Vorbereitung Schlüssel zum Erfolg.
Wenn ihr die Autofahrt richtig vorbereitet habt, ist auf seiner Seite natürlich die Kindersicherung aktiviert. Nach einiger Zeit klingen Schweißausbrüche oder Euphorie langsam ab und der Überzeugungsprozess ist meist mit Ankunft am Treffpunkt erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
Dann kann die gemeinsame Wintertour beginnen. 🙂

Am Treffpunkt angekommen gab es unerwartet Gesellschaft, denn zeitgleich hat sich die Truppe aus dem Erzgebirge am Lieblingsparkplatz versammelt und wir haben uns daraufhin entschlossen unsere beiden Gruppen zusammenzuwerfen





Mit 10 Leuten haben wir also noch mal alles aus dem Winter rausgeholt. Die Trailauswahl hat direkt klargemacht, dass hier absolut keine Rücksicht auf das Wetter gemacht wird und trotz heftigem Schneetreiben gnadenlose jedes Steinfeld in die Route eingebaut wurde.





Und weil der eine oder andere noch gezögert hat, die zweite Abfahrt gleich noch mehr Steine "zum Warm werden"





Die Leute an der Front waren scheinbar der Meinung, dass sich jetzt alle ausreichend auf die Bodenverhältnisse eingestellt haben, denn danach wurde es richtig albern

War gar nicht rutschig, kein bisschen




Bei dem Sturz sind keine Steine zu Schaden gekommen. Der weiche Körper hat beim Fall auf den Boden alle herausstehenden Steinkanten absorbiert und keine abgebrochen. 👍
Lediglich ein paar unschuldige Schneeflocken wurden zerquetscht, doch die Flocken hatten in dem Winter sowieso keine Zukunft. 😢

Unser Bruchpilot ist aber dickköpfig/ehrgeizig und musste unbedingt noch mal fahren
Über das Schwarze Loch fährt man einfach drüber, was soll schon passieren. 😱




Beim ersten Versuch hat er zwar schmerzlich gelernt, dass Schnee rutschig ist.
Aber die Konsequenz dieser Lernphase hab ich nicht erwartet. 😅
Seine Gedanken waren bestimmt:
Das schwarze Loch im weißen Trail ist die Lösung, wo kein Boden ist, kann man auch nicht wegrutschen.

Nach der erfolgreichen Aktion hab ich kurz überlegt, ob ich selber vielleicht wieder mit den Stützrädern anfangen oder ob ich die Schwierigkeit so mancher Abschnitte einfach anders einschätze wie meine Mitfahrer.

Danach war im Vergleich alles irgendwie harmlos geworden, paar Sprünge





Und ein paar Kurven





Erst darauf folgte der Endgegner: In den vorderen Reihen wurde schon diskutiert, ob der Trail wirklich geht. Doch irgendwer hat da schon wieder zuversichtliche Zustimmungen verteilt und schon ging es los. 😨
Gar keine Chance, das nur ansatzweise mit der Kamera festzuhalten. Zu sehr war ich beschäftigt, den Berg herunterzukommen, ohne mich vollständig zu zerlegen.

Die aus dem Erzgebirge fanden es natürlich voll geil, ich weiß ja nicht was die sonst so machen, aber normal war das nicht. 🤪

Zum Ausrollen ging es dann noch mal einen über einen der ersten Trails. War irgendwie viel entspannter beim zweiten Versuch.





War zwar trotzdem nicht einfach





Aber man ist mit etwas Mühe ohne absteigen durchgekommen.

Und wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist, ja bei manchen von uns ist schon Frühling
Also so richtig, mit kurzer Hose, ohne Handschuhe. 🥶





Und CC Reifen mit 3 Bar Luftdruck am Hardtail.

Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Es gibt Leute, die sind einfach anders als ich.

Auf jeden Fall war das aus unserer Sicht ein gelungener Winterabschluss.
Und Micha hatte natürlich auch seinen Spaß, ist ja kein radikaler Schneegegner, eine Schneetour pro Winter geht bei ihm schon klar. Wobei, das mit der weißen Pest war schon ein extremes Zitat und eine nicht zu duldende Provokation. 😉

Mehr Bilder der Tour im Album: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/97499
Musste mich leider auf 10 Bilder pro Beitrag einschränken, ab 11 werden nicht mehr alle angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (7. Februar 2022)

Ich dreh die Uhr mal zurück auf den Tag der Tour mit den größten Erwartungen

Aus Angst in diesem Winter beim Schnee zu kurz zu kommen, haben wir für den Wintersaisonstart zum Schneebiken Zugtickets ins Skigebiet Altenberg gebucht.
Der Wetterbericht meldete im Skigebiet -4°C und ordentlich Wind, gefühlte Temperatur: -8°C. ❄️
Am Samstagmorgen war es dann so weit und langsam sind alle am Treffpunkt eingetroffen. Eingepackt wie für eine Expedition nach Sibirien waren alle startklar. ☃️

Doch dann der Schock: der Zug fällt wegen Personalmangel aus und der darauf folgende auch.
Wir saßen noch nicht mal auf dem Rad und schon war die Tour vorbei... Der Wintertraum wie eine Seifenblase geplatzt 😭

Mit der sinnlosen Fahrkarte in der Tasche mussten wir also improvisieren und haben uns einfach in den Zug Elbaufwärts reingesetzt und eine neue Tour zur Grenzplatte angepeilt.
Aus dem Elbtal sind wir dann Richtung Grenzplatte durch die Sächsische Schweiz. Hier war es windstill und warm, eine gefühlte Temperaturdifferenz von 10-15° hat die Klamottenwahl auf den Kopf gestellt. Alle paar Meter füllte sich die Rucksäcke mit den überflüssigen Textilien, bis da fast nichts mehr hereinging.

Mit der ersten großen Pause an der Felsenbrücke wurden daher erstmal die Rucksäcke geleert, um wieder Platz zu machen, und den Hunger zu stillen. Fast eine Stunde später konnte es dann richtig losgehen





Das war zwar nicht, was wir vorhatten, aber bei so einem Abenteuerspielplatz kann man sich nicht beschweren









Ausgerechnet der Jüngste muss es direkt wieder übertreiben und den größten Sprung ohne Sichtprüfung mitnehmen. Nur um mit den Worten "Den muss ich noch mal machen, ich war zu langsam" noch mal hochzuschieben. 🤔





Ja, war genau mein Gedanke, würde da auch gern mit Vollgas reinfahren 🤨
Ich glaub für so einen Sprung reicht mein Erstehilfe Kit nicht aus, das lass ich mal lieber 😦

Mir reicht es schon zu sehen, dass jeder gefühlt doppelt so schnell wie ich in die Anlieger reinknallt.





Bevor noch was passiert, lieber schnell weiter.
Gibt noch genug Gelegenheiten, sich langzumachen.





Bald erreichten wir die tschechische Grenze 🇨🇿 den Scheitelpunkt unserer Tour.





Ab hier musste man nur noch den Grenzsteinen bis zu unserem Ziel folgen





Auf dem ehemaligen Grenzpatrolienweg fährt man aber nicht nur Slalom um die Steine, ab und an gibt es da auch mal eine Überraschung





Am Ziel angekommen pausierten wir noch eine Weile und stärkten uns. Der bedeckte Himmel hat währenddessen jeden Hinweis auf Dämmerung verborgen. Und wen wundert, bei so viel Spaß verging die Zeit wie im Fluge und es wurde langsam finster.





Mit der kleinen Notfalllampe am Lenker also noch fix die letzten Trails Richtung Bahnhof





Ein ausgedehnter Nightride sollte das eigentlich nicht werden, aber eine kleine Essenspause bei absoluter Dunkelheit war noch drin.

Auf der Lange Abfahrt zum Bahnhof sind die üblichen Verdächtigen wieder gefahren wie die Henker.
Spätestens als mir da beim Hinterherfahren ein Baumstamm nur Bruchteile einer Sekunde vor mir im Sichtbereich aufgetaucht ist, habe auch ich bemerkt, dass das alles andere als vernünftig ist und habe die Truppe mal ziehen lassen.

Zu meiner Überraschung musste ich niemanden aus dem Graben ziehen und alle sind gut durchgekommen.

Da die Zugtickets schon bezahlt waren, haben wir beschlossen die auch zu nutzen und beendeten die Tour am Bahnhof und freuten uns trotz aller Hindernisse das Beste aus dem Tag herausgeholt zu haben.

Mehr Bilder im Album: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/97505


----------



## docrobin (13. Februar 2022)

Schöner Bericht, @Falco. Und die Bilder machen richtig Lust, mal wieder auf die Grenzplatte zu fahren. Schade nur, dass Deine Fotos keine GPS-Daten mehr enthalten. Ich würde gern mal den Abenteuerspielplatz besuchen. Wärst Du bereit, mir per PN zu verraten, wo ich den finde? Als Gegenleistung kann ich ein paar Schneebilder anbieten, die wir letzte Woche während eines Kurzurlaubs im Westerzgebirge gemacht haben. Hier geht es los: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/post-17920570. Danach folgen dann noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## Falco (13. Februar 2022)

Die GPS Daten motivieren die Leute zum alleine fahren. Und da es immer noch Wochenendtage gibt, an denen ich mal keine Mitfahrer finde, habe ich mir neulich einen Spruch ausgedacht:

Heimliche Ausfahrten von Einzelgängern werden nicht unterstützt. GPX Files gibt es daher nur vor Ort am Treffpunkt. Neu: es gibt keine Pandemie/Endemie Ausnahmen für diese Regel.
Falls der Mitfahrer nach Einzelgänger aussieht und der Verdacht auf Fluchtgefahr besteht, behalten wir uns vor, das GPX File erst am Scheitelpunkt der Tour herauszugeben. 😛

Seitdem ich die Positionsdaten weglasse, sprechen mich die Leute direkt auf die Touren an und bei einer gemeinsamen Runde findet man dann auch neue Freunde.


----------



## baerzold (13. Februar 2022)

He Falco...
toller Bericht und wie immer starke Bilder.
Der Standort des Spielplatzes würde mich aber auch Interessieren. Da hätte ich euch heute wohl Mal folgen sollen.  Habe euch gesehen kurz nach Raum, oberhalb von Rosenthal. Ich war aber mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und stand am Straßenrand da ich mal für kleine Jungs musste.
Viele Grüße...


----------



## Falco (13. Februar 2022)

Ist vielleicht etwas Anspruchsvoll mit dem Rennrad, aber jeder wie er mag 😃


----------



## baerzold (13. Februar 2022)

Nur die Harten...nee Quatsch...das wird nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (19. Februar 2022)

Falco schrieb:


> Die GPS Daten motivieren die Leute zum alleine fahren. Und da es immer noch Wochenendtage gibt, an denen ich mal keine Mitfahrer finde, habe ich mir neulich einen Spruch ausgedacht:
> 
> Heimliche Ausfahrten von Einzelgängern werden nicht unterstützt. GPX Files gibt es daher nur vor Ort am Treffpunkt. Neu: es gibt keine Pandemie/Endemie Ausnahmen für diese Regel.
> Falls der Mitfahrer nach Einzelgänger aussieht und der Verdacht auf Fluchtgefahr besteht, behalten wir uns vor, das GPX File erst am Scheitelpunkt der Tour herauszugeben. 😛
> ...


@Falco, wir sind keine Einzelgänger, sondern fahren immer zu zweit - und das schon seit über zwanzig Jahren  Aber im Ernst: mit uns hättest Du zumindest bergauf sowieso keinen Spass. Also vielleicht kannst Du ja mal eine Ausnahme machen Immerhin sind wir uns am Schneeberg, im Trailcenter Rabenberg und in der Dresdner Heide schon mal begegnet.


----------



## Falco (11. März 2022)

Mit einer Vorhersage von -7°C im Gebirge haben wir uns zu viert am Bahnhof getroffen.

In Schöna angekommen, ging es frostig los. Auf dem ersten Trails hat es gleich zwei von uns auf einer vereisten Brücke bei voller Fahrt das Vorderrad weggezogen.
Und da das noch nicht Aktion genug war, hat Alfred ganz klassisch, mit ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung aber einer farblich abgestimmt eloxierten Sattelstütze eine Schlüsselstelle versucht und ist nur haarscharf an einem Besuch in einem tschechischen Krankenhaus vorbeigekommen.

An der Sonnenseite war vom Frost nichts mehr zu spüren, ganz im Gegenteil, der Frühling hat sich so langsam angekündigt





Bei der nächsten Abfahrt war ich wieder an der Reihe. Da ich Fahrfehler vermeide, kann ich den Abgang von Rad nur durch eine Anomalie in der Erdrotationsgeschwindigkeit oder dem Mondstand plausibel erklären.
Nach unserem Trailabenteuern in CZ verlief der zweite Teil unserer Tour Entlang der Grenze













Die tief stehende Sonne hat das Tourende schon so lange angekündigt. Doch bevor wir ins Tal ausrollen konnten ging es noch mal hoch in den Frost









Im Schatten des Berges waren dann auch wirklich alle Anzeigen von Frühling verschwunden









Daher ging es zügig durch die Felsengassen unseren letzten Trail des Tages herunter bis ins Tal









Mehr Bilder dazu im Album: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/97722


----------



## Falco (18. März 2022)

10Uhr Start ab Labyrinth war die Ansage.
Während der Rest der Truppe die letzten Reste vom günstigen Sprit verfahren haben, nutzte ich die 25 km um mich zu erwärmen.
Das war auch bitter nötig, denn am höchsten Punkt wurde es eisig:





Die erste Abfahrt sogar Schneebedeckt





Doch davon haben wir uns die Laune nicht verderben lassen





Hat auch nicht lange gedauert bis der Frühling in Sicht war





Die lange vermissten Sonnenstrahlen haben alle Hemmungen fallen lassen und brachten Fahrspaß ohne Ende.









Auf unserem Lieblingstrail war auf jeden Fall schon Frühling













Bei der zweiten Bergüberquerung mussten wir noch ein letztes Mal durch den Frost.





Nach der Abfahrt hatte der Frühling uns jedoch schnell zurück und direkt wieder das Verlangen alles fahren zu wollen









Der Abschluss bei Sonnenuntergang im Bielatal hat sich auch nicht lumpen lassen









Im goldenen Sonnenschein haben wir die Tour dort auch beendet





Und sind bei blauem Himmel zurück zum Auto.





Für mich ging es ab dort nur noch Bergab nachhause.

Alle Bilder der Tour: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/97742?limit=40


----------



## Lothar2 (22. März 2022)

Ich kann nur staunen ob der schönen Fotos. Klasse das es noch so traumhafte Ecken gibt.
 Hier in Westsachsen macht der Forst leider den Wald jetzt komplett platt. Nahezu alle Trails und alten Wege bestehen nur noch aus Schlamm, gröbsten Schotter und Baumschnitt. Die Wälder sind voll von immer grösserem Gerät und der Wald sieht überall aus als ob die Hottentotten gewütet haben.
 Ich kann nur jedem raten einen grossen Bogen um Westsachsen zu machen, Fichtelbergmassiv, Rabenberg, Morgenleithe, Auersberg, Spiegelwald usw., überall das gleiche Bild.




Wer also einen schönen Bikeurlaub in Westsachsen plant, oder gar vielleicht auf die dumme Idee kommt hier zu wandern, dem empfehle ich, lasst es, denn die ganze Gegend hier ist einfach nur noch zum ausreißen.


----------



## Falco (24. März 2022)

@Lothar2 du musst dir die Felsigen Trails suchen, wo kein Harvester hinkommt und Schlamm nicht existiert.
So wie bei unserer Müglitztalrunde

Nach langem Winter haben wir uns einen Ausflug bei bestem Wetter verdient. Und uns wurde dieser tatsächlich von einem kleinen Hoch gegönnt, der Regen hat einen kleinen aber entscheidenden Bogen um uns gemacht:





Auch wenn die neue Sattelstütze noch nicht richtig fest war und aller paar Kilometer eine Justage brauchte, hat uns das die Laune nicht verdorben.





Nach dem Abstecher in Schlottwitz direkt wieder hoch auf den Berg zur kleinen Bastei





Dort musste man sich den Pausenplatz aber erstmal verdienen









Denn bei unserer Radtour wird nicht zum Aussichtspunkt gewandert





Sondern es wird jeder Meter Trail genossen









Nach einem unserer Lieblingsabschnitte gab es dann endlich was zu beißen. Nicht lange sollte es dauern bis das nächste Highlite auf dem Müglitztal Programm stand: der Pilztrail





Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum unbedingt jemand den Felsen beschmieren musste, aber das hat uns nicht weiter gestört





Dort gab es noch genug unbeschmierte naturbelassene Steinpfade zum Auskosten.





Wir konnten unser Glück kaum fassen, selbst nach ein paar Abstechern hat das Wetter wirklich bis zum Ende durchgehalten





Und so konnten wir unsere Runde überglücklich mit der letzten Abfahrt bei Burkhardswalde





Bevor wir zurück im Tal angekommen all unserer Wege gegangen sind, hab ich dem Micha noch das versprochene Ersatznavi für 20€ in die Hand gedrückt. Da ein Sturz zum Displayschaden reicht, ist es ratsam sowas dazuhaben anstatt in einer Hauruckaktion nach dem Totalschaden im Winter kurzfristig Ersatz für den 10-fachen Preis besorgen zu müssen. Das löst zwar nicht das Problem mit der inkooperativen Sattelstützenklemme, aber damit hat er für die Zukunft eine Sorge weniger.


----------



## Ledeker (25. März 2022)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Wer also einen schönen Bikeurlaub in Westsachsen plant, oder gar vielleicht auf die dumme Idee kommt hier zu wandern, dem empfehle ich, lasst es, denn die ganze Gegend hier ist einfach nur noch zum ausreißen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Im Vogtland sieht es teilweise nicht besser aus.


----------



## Lothar2 (25. März 2022)

Das Land ist echt am Ende, nur noch Profitgier aller Orten. Jetzt werden sie sogar im Zwickauer Stadtwald zu faul die Bäume mit leichten Treckern aus dem Wald zu holen. Harvester im Naherholungsgebiet? Die staatlichen Waldbesitzer haben echt einen an der Klatsche. 🤮


----------



## Falco (3. April 2022)

Leider hat sich Peter für den Besuch in Dresden das Wochenende herausgesucht, an dem so richtig Schmuddelwetter mit Storm, Regen und Kälte war.
Doch der Samstag hat uns Hoffnung gemacht, mit ein paar vorhergesagten Sonnenstunden gegen Mittag.

Den Micha konnte wir nicht dazu motivieren sein Glück zu versuchen und so haben wir uns nur zu zweit gegen den Wind gestemmt.
Anfangs war alles super trocken, doch dann hat uns am Vormittag doch ein Stück der Regenfront erwischt, die eigentlich vorbeiziehen sollte.

Im Wald ist alles halb so wild





Der Transfer zum nächsten Waldstück war aber wirklich hart, im Schritttempo ging es gegen den Wind, mit waagerecht fallenden und vor Kälte im Gesicht brennenden Regentropfen.

Unsere Hartnäckigkeit wurde belohnt und die Qualen waren schnell vergessen









Wer bis dahin nicht erfroren ist, den schrecken auch ein paar glänzende Steine nicht ab.





Waagerechter Regen sollte aber noch nicht genug sein, auch wenn es erstmal besser wurde. Doch erstmal haben wir uns darüber gefreut, dass die Reste der Regenfront durch waren und für eine kleine Pause im Bushäuschen verkrochen.
Die neue Goretex Jacke hat auf ganzer Linie versagt und Peter hat erstmal alle Schichten ausgetauscht für einen neuen Versuch mit trockenen Klamotten.

Als wir über die Kuppe ins nächste Tal sind, wurde es denn übertrieben stürmisch. Man konnte sich kaum auf dem Singeltrail mit Hanglage halten da es ständig das Vorderrad in eine andere Richtung gedrückt hat. Unten im Tal schrillten schon die Sirenen. Perfekter Zeitpunkt für eine Tour im Wald.
Also haben wir einen Zahn zugelegt um aus der Gefahrenzone herauszukommen





Sicher angekommen haben wir vorsichtshalber unsere Tour abgebrochen und sind aus dem Tal heraus gefahren.

Doch oben angekommen war plötzlich der Wind weg und die Sonne kam raus, das hatten wir nicht erwartet und das Wetter bereits abgeschrieben.

Daher, Back on Track:





Und hoch motiviert auf dem Weg zum letzten Tal









Die letzten 2 Stunden Sonne waren wirklich verdient und haben uns doch noch den Tag versüßt.

Würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder machen! So ein bisschen wetter kann uns die Tour nicht versauen 

Alle Bilder der Tour: 





						Album 2022-01-29 5 Täler Runde - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Falco (11. April 2022)

Weit weg von den griesgrämigen alten Leuten aus dem Müglitztal eine Runde in der Sächsischen Schweiz.

Damit wir zu unserer Mittagspause unsere Ruhe hatten, wurde ein Spot gewählt, der möglichst weit von Parkplätzen und Bahnhöfen entfernt ist:




Lange hat es uns dort nicht gehalten, bis sich beim ersten der Bewegungsdrang durchgesetzt hat





Also schnell hinterher, bevor er außer Sichtweite ist





Auf dem nächsten Gipfel konnte man den scheuen Mountainbiker wieder in seiner natürlichen Umgebung beobachten:





Manchmal trifft man diese Art auch in kleinen Gruppen





Am häufigsten findet man sie auf Singletrails, besonders von kniffeligen oder gefährlichen Spots fühlen sich manche Arten von Mountainbiker angezogen.





Da muss man nicht lange warten, bis einer ins Bild fährt:





Oder sich eine Kante runterstürzt





Ich hoffe, die Tipps helfen euch dabei auch mal ein paar davon zu beobachten oder sogar zu fotografieren.


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. April 2022)

Falco schrieb:


> Weit weg von den griesgrämigen alten Leuten aus dem Müglitztal eine Runde in der Sächsischen Schweiz.


Ich hoffe mal, dass es bei Schlottwitz keinen Stock zwischen die Speichen gab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (11. April 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass es bei Schlottwitz keinen Stock zwischen die Speichen gab....



Ich hab Messerspeichen und Tubeless Dichtflüssigkeit. Bin also gegen Stöcke und Nägel gewappnet.


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. April 2022)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich hab Messerspeichen und Tubeless Dichtflüssigkeit. Bin also gegen Stöcke und Nägel gewappnet.






Na dann...
Wir sind ja hier nicht in Thüringen.


----------



## Lothar2 (12. April 2022)

Warum Thüringen? Dort sind doch die freundlichsten Wanderer unterwegs die ich kenne. Nicht mal einen unfreundlichen Blick gibts dort zu ernten, selbst auf den Hotspots und engsten Pfaden um Jena, Alles paletti.
 Dagegen der Sachse, der guggt schon griesgrämig, wenn er auf breiten Forstwegen einen Schritt zur Seite machen darf.


----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2022)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Dagegen der Sachse, der guggt schon griesgrämig, wenn er auf breiten Forstwegen einen Schritt zur Seite machen darf.


Komisch, hab ich in Sachsen jahrelang komplett anders erlebt.


----------



## Falco (17. April 2022)

Rico wollte unbedingt mal die Grenztour fahren https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/post-17920246.
Nach ein paar Wochen hat es dann auch mal geklappt und so ist ein Treffpunkt in Heidenau zustande zu kommen 

Der Weg zur Grenze war etwas mühsam. Wir sind die Felsenbrücke auf und ab gefahren und selbst im Tal war volle Konzentration gefragt




Die Sprünge haben wir diesmal ausgelassen, denn vor Ort sieht dann doch alles größer aus als auf den Bildern.

Also haben wir uns weiter ohne Airtime vergnügt





Und da kommt man auch schnell auf seine Kosten





Auf den Trails verging die Zeit wie im Fluge. Da man auf den verwinkelten kräftezehrenden Pfaden kaum vorankommt war ein kurzer erholsamer Asphalttransfer sogar mal willkommen und wenig später waren schon auf dem Grenztrail.





Den Scheitelpunkt der Tour haben wir schon hinter uns gelassen haben. Doch das Bielatal hat den Tag doch schon in den Knochen spüren lassen. Das war spätestens kurz vor Schluss beim Anstieg zum Labyrinth spürbar, also ließen wir die Tour etwas gemütlicher ausklingen, um den Absturz in ein Motivationstief zu vermeiden.
Zurück in Heidenau hatten wir noch alle Höhepunkte im Kopf, also alles richtig gemacht. Auch wenn es mal etwas weniger Trails als sonst waren


----------



## Falco (21. April 2022)

Die Tour begann zu viert am Sneznik, ich habe die Autofahrer schon erwartet, nach meiner viel schöneren Anreise mit dem Rad 
Als alle Fahrbereit waren, ging es direkt los mit den Trails





Doch unerwartet sind wir bei unserer ersten Abfahrt auf Simons Sonntagsrunde gestoßen und haben beschlossen es gemeinsam krachen zu lassen









Auf einem unserer Lieblingstrails





Aber wie sollte der Tag weiter gehen? Die Lösung war schnell gefunden, Simon war noch nie auf dem Klobouk. Also steuerten wir diesen direkt als unser nächstes Ziel an.

Bei der Suche nach einer entspannteren Auffahrt sind wir allerdings auf den steilsten Forstweg gestoßen, den ich in unserer Gegend je gesehen habe. Das war wohl nichts, aber immerhin sind wir so schneller oben 

Und dann ging es schon los, auf den CZ Trails geht es ordentlich zur Sache





Volle Konzentration









Einfach nur Spaß ohne Ende













Auf dem tschechischen Abenteuerspielplatz









Nach der Einführung ging es dann wieder zurück hinauf zum Startpunkt

Etwas Luft ist noch da, also noch bevor wir oben angekommen sind gleich noch eine Abfahrt vom Sneznik





Simon mit dem selbst gefrästen Rad, alles andere zählt nicht als selbst aufgebaut.









Ok, das reicht jetzt aber, danach ging es wirklich zurück und so schlossen wir die Tour mit mehr Gesellschaft als erwartet gemeinsam am Parkplatz ab.






						Album 2022-03-13 Klobouk - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Falco (26. April 2022)

Kleiner Ausflug mit Umwegen nach Liebstadt





Die Trails zum warm fahren waren scheinbar noch nicht zermürbend genug





Da reicht sogar noch die Konzentration für gefährliche Spielchen an frei stehenden Felskanten





Bei dem zweiten Teil der Tour Richtung Lockwitzgrund war dann aber wirklich der Offen aus. Es gab allerdings genug Trails, dass man über den Muskelkater in der darauf folgenden Woche hinweg sehen kann.


----------



## Falco (28. April 2022)

Dem Besuch aus dem Westen mal unsere coolen Trails zeigen, damit er die Entscheidung aus Dresden wegzuziehen bereut





Oben steht auch schon der Bergwächter mit prüfendem Blick, ob der Trail auch korrekt genossen wird.


----------



## Faszi (1. November 2022)

Guten Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (12. November 2022)

Um dem Tourenthread vielleicht mal etwas anzuheizen – was habe ich eigentlich so 2022 gemacht...?
Warum auch immer – irgendwie brauchte ich in diesem Jahr etwas Führung/Anregung..




Blockline – immer mal wieder Thema, also eigene Meinung bilden.
Im Prinzip kenne ich die Gegend, Loop 2 noch am wenigsten – also ran.
Wenn ich Touren fahre, wähle ich in der Regel den niedrigsten Startpunkt – somit bietet sich Holzhau eigentlich nie an und ich parkte das KFZ in Dittersbach.
Über die Streckenführung muss ich nichts sagen, Trailanteil minimal, aber prinzipiell würde ich das Ganze mit „Hübsch“ einstufen – in jedem Fall irgendwie inspirierend und landschaftlich ohnehin erste Sahne.

























































...herrlich...


So war es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass Loop 1 auch in die Prio-1-Liste kam und zeitnah „abgearbeitet“ wurde. Startpunkt Seyde.







































Fazit der 2 Runden: Wirkt alles ein wenig gesucht aber ist m.E. ok. Trails sind im Prinzip nicht vorhanden – kurze Passagen, so S1, sind da fast ein wenig irritierend, ja fast störend...


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. November 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> Um dem Tourenthread vielleicht mal etwas anzuheizen – was habe ich eigentlich so 2022 gemacht...?
> Warum auch immer – irgendwie brauchte ich in diesem Jahr etwas Führung/Anregung..
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderschöne Bilder, gibts da auch mehr Info, für alle Nichtinsider...?


----------



## diomant (13. November 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Bilder, gibts da auch mehr Info, für alle Nichtinsider...?








						Blockline – das Familien-Bike-Abenteuer im Erzgebirge
					






					blockline.bike
				




Ein wenig Stoneman für Familien und Kinder in schicker Landschaft.


----------



## Downhillsocke (13. November 2022)

Wollte die Blockline auch mal fahren. Ein Enduro sollte ja völlig übertrieben sein. Würde die Blockline dann mit ungefedertem Surly Ogre Tourenrad fahren.


----------



## diomant (13. November 2022)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wollte die Blockline auch mal fahren. Ein Enduro sollte ja völlig übertrieben sein. Würde die Blockline dann mit ungefedertem Surly Ogre Tourenrad fahren.


Ach. Das Bike auf dem man sich wohl fühlt und auf das man Bock hat. 

Ich hab auch nur ein Enduro, dazu noch elektrisch, für alles.


----------



## tanztee (13. November 2022)

Wenn @Th. so vorlegt, dann kann ich ja auch mal wieder was bringen.
Kleine Crosserrunde gestern durch die Dippser Heide nach Tharandt ins Bahnwärterhäuschen mit den leckeren Torten:













Ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (13. November 2022)

@tanztee Der Sattel macht mir Angst😅


----------



## Th. (13. November 2022)

Pfingsten sollte es dann mal zusammenhängend paar Tage ins Erzgebirge gehen – tja, aber wohin?
… und dann war ganz spontan die Idee Rabenberg da.
Rabenberg? So richtig gebaute Trails und Zeugs und Trara? So etwas bin ich noch nie gefahren und habe das auch immer abgelehnt... aber vielleicht ja doch mal einen Blick drauf werfen?

Vorsichtiger Beginn erst mal am nahen Keiderling- Klettersteig (weil er nun mal da ist...).









...verdammt bin ich schlecht drauf! So elend am Fels habe ich mich noch nie gefühlt...

Schau'n wir uns mal die Trainingsstätten des Sportzentrums Rabenberg an...




_...das stammt doch aus Frankensteins Folterkammer...! _

_

_



oh je – und da soll ich morgen Trails rocken...?
Nun ja – der Einsteiger (Rattlesnake) hat mich nicht umgehauen – weder im Anspruch noch im Fahrgefühl.
Hhm – also erst mal eine „gewohnte Toureinlage“ zur Halbemeile und bissel drumrum, um dann zur späten Mittagszeit nach dem „Final Flow“ wieder am Trailcenter zu sein..





















Final...? Wenn man nun mal da ist, kann man ja nochmal ansetzen: „Flowing Ten“ - „Kyrill“ – „Berms and Bumps“ und Garagentrail bis ganz runter.
Die Uphill-Trails „Green Deer climb“ und der „Miners Trail“ fand ich ich ganz passabel – parallel hätte man auch auch auf der Forstautobahn hochtrampeln können – sehr gute Variante und auch für Tourenfahrer wie mich attraktiv (nervig dort die wesentlich schnelleren Biker, meist summten und brummten die einfach vorbei...).
So langsam hatte ich mich mit dem Trailcenter angefreundet.

Der Schlusstag führte mich zur „French Line“ - ich war geplättet. So etwas hab ich noch nie gesehen oder bin's gefahren – es war einfach nur geil... „Ooch nee – ein Flowtrail!“ werden jetzt vielleicht paar Leute mosern – ich kenn' sowas nicht und es war einfach nur geil! Basta. Und wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre ich genau dafür noch mal hochgekurbelt...









Wobei, warum hochkurbeln...


----------



## Th. (13. November 2022)

… so langsam reifte der Gedanke und so kam das Rad im Sommer an den Haken.





Zwei Tage für Keil- und Plessberg müssen reichen. Den ersten Start erarbeitete ich mir selbst – der Meluzina/Wirbelstein musste noch besucht werden. Nun ja, nicht wirklich per Rad zu erreichen, aber ein Wahnsinns-Aussichtsberg.





















Der Rest des Tages gehörte dann „Azur“, „Rubin“ und „Baron“ und vor allem „Suzuki“...













Tag drauf waren dann die „Damen“ dran: „Helen“, „Nicki“ und … nein, mehr geht nicht. Im Vergleich zu den Keilbergstrecken fand ich die am Plessberg im Prinzip immer eine Zacke schärfer. Allerdings bin ich diesbezüglich auch alles andere als das Maß der Dinge.













Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht – aber ich sehe das für mich mal als nette Abwechslung, mehr nicht. Vielleicht versuche ich mal meine Tochter anzufüttern – bergab ist für sie ja ok, nur das bergauf...naja.

Und man kann ja nicht früh genug beginnen den Nachwuchs auf den Trail zu bringen:





...und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, zwei Tage die Schaltung geschont zu haben...


----------



## tanztee (14. November 2022)

@Th. Na jetzt willst Du's aber wissen!
Du warst doch der einzige mit Schnellspanner dort, oder?


----------



## Th. (14. November 2022)

tanztee schrieb:


> @Th....
> Du warst doch der einzige mit Schnellspanner dort, oder?


Keinesfalls. Vorallem auf "Azur" war ab 12" Puky alles vertreten.


----------



## CC. (14. November 2022)

Th. schrieb:


> So elend am Fels habe ich mich noch nie gefühlt...


😂😂😂


----------



## Th. (14. November 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> 😂😂😂


Das ist jetzt mal gar nicht witzig. 
Ich habe das Ding im Frühjahr nur geklettert, weil ich den Steig auf Tauglichkeit für meine Tochter testen wollte. Ich fand, das wird nicht funktionieren und Bergfreunde bestätigten meine Meinung.
Im Sommer habe ich das dann doch mal gewagt, habe mir sogar Verstärkung vom zufällig anwesenden Kletterkumpel geordert falls ich das Töchterchen aus der Wand pflücken muss....
Fazit: Sie ist da locker hochgeturnt und ich schwer transpirierend hinterhergehechelt...


----------



## CC. (14. November 2022)

Ich fasse den Fels schon seit einigen Zeiten nicht mehr an. Nicht, daß mich noch jemand dabei sieht... 
Die Jungen bringen das eh` alles viel besser!


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. November 2022)

*Erster Schnee *





Dort hin hoch und dann mal dran vorbei...



Es ist dischd'sch dies'sch...
(auch wenn Schutzbleche "uncool"  sind - praktisch bei solchem Wetter sind sie)



Minus 2°C.
Dort kann man sich leider nicht irgendwie aufwärmen.



Nach einigen Umherirren im Schneegestöber mit glatter Straße doch noch den richtigen Weg gefunden.
Und lecker Essen. Bloß etwas Maggi hätte ich mir noch dazu gewünscht. Bin eben kein Gourmet.   



Halluzinationen.....?
Nö. Das sah tatsächlich so aus dort um diese Zeit.   



Auf der Fähre.
Wie einladend das dort aussieht...
Aber es ist ja nicht mehr weit bis nach Hause.


----------



## CC. (18. November 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Es ist dischd'sch dies'sch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (18. November 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Bloß etwas Maggi hätte ich mir noch dazu gewünscht.


Geh ich voll mit!!


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. November 2022)

Faszi schrieb:


> Geh ich voll mit!!


Die Dame hatte so etwas leider nicht im Hause gehabt und brachte mir dann zum nachwürzen dieses eine Glas mit gekörnter Hühnerbrühe. Geschmeckt hat das auch.   


CC. schrieb:


>


Im späteren Schneegestöber hätte ich mich zwischendurch (Bild 2&3) bald gemault...
Na ja, noch mal alles soweit gut gefahren.  

Bloß die VarioSattelstütze zickte wieder rum. Und beim Steuersatz muss ich schauen, dass dort zwischen Rahmen und Gabel kein Wasser mehr hin kommt. Das ließ sich zwischendurch recht schwer lenken. Hoffentlich nix ernstes.


----------



## Faszi (11. Dezember 2022)

Hurra, wir haben Winter!!
Wünsche Euch allen einen gesegneten 3. Advent!!


----------



## derliebewolf (14. Dezember 2022)

Jojo, gar nicht mal so wenig 😃

Edit: bild 1+2 von Dresden zum Kahleberg und zurück, letzte Woche schon. 

Bild 3 gestern morgen auf dem Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Faszi (15. Dezember 2022)

4 Tage später:





Sagte ich schon? Hurra, es ist Winter!!


----------



## mr.malcom (17. Dezember 2022)

Biken im Winter mit Schnee und Frost? Ihr habt doch alle einen an der Laterne... 🥶





...ich scheinbar auch.  😜

...leider geil. 😊


----------



## derliebewolf (17. Dezember 2022)

Wo ist das denn gewesen?


----------



## Lothar2 (17. Dezember 2022)

Es ist halt mittlerweile nur etwas schwer noch ein paar unbegangene Pfade zu finden, damit der Ausflug nicht zum Eiertanz wird. 😞


----------



## mr.malcom (17. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn gewesen?











						Mapy.cz
					

Nejpoužívanější mapový portál v ČR s celou řadou tématických map - základní, turistickou, cyklistickou, dopravní a plno dalších. Nabízí možnost reálného leteckého, panoramatického nebo 3D pohledu. Rozsáhlé množství obsahu, firem a turistických bodů zájmu. Umožňuje vyhledávání, plánování tras...




					de.mapy.cz
				



Hier. 😊



Lothar2 schrieb:


> damit der Ausflug nicht zum Eiertanz wird.


Es war stellenweise schon ein Eiertanz, ständig waren Vorder- und Hinterrad anderer Meinung über die Fahrtrichtung. Aber deswegen es hat einen Heidenspaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derliebewolf (18. Dezember 2022)

Wir waren heut auf dem Keilberg. Ist allerdings schon etwas Quatsch, da ist leider nix wirklich fahrbar. Aber das Wetter war schön 😁


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2022)

Trails hier rollen besser als Asphalt (Maxxgrip vorn). Wenigstens nicht glatt!


----------



## Lothar2 (18. Dezember 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Wir waren heut auf dem Keilberg. Ist allerdings schon etwas Quatsch, da ist leider nix wirklich fahrbar. Aber das Wetter war schön 😁



Das dürfte den Pokal der Woche wert sein. 👏👏👏👍
 Ich für meinen Teil hab es Heut mal mit 700m Höhe belassen, fahren war es bergan da auch schon kaum mehr zu nennen. Zum Glück sind die grösseren Wege in Top Zustand, dank reichlich Verkehr in Wald und Flur.


----------



## Lothar2 (1. Januar 2023)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Wir waren heut auf dem Keilberg. Ist allerdings schon etwas Quatsch, da ist leider nix wirklich fahrbar. Aber das Wetter war schön 😁



Dann am Besten schnell noch ein paar Tage Urlaub nehmen. Trails sind alle wieder fahrbar und Ski geht nur noch mit Müh am Nordhang.


Das gabs auch noch nie, eine Stoneman Etappe fahren zum Neujahrstag. Was für ein Wetter. Start war Markersbach am Unterbecken und es ging über Hundsmarter, Fichtelberg, Klinovec, Rittersgrün , Rabenberg , Auersberg. 
 Bilder gibts leider nur bis Rittersgrün, dann hat mich die Dunkelheit eingeholt. Schön wars und ein feiner Einstand in 2023.

Auffahrt zum Fichtelberg



Die Rodelbahn, von Winterfreuden keine Spur.


Abfahrt vom kleinen Fichtelberg


Es wird früh dunkel am Klinovec


Also schnell noch über die Trails Richtung BoziDar


Auf allen Pisten herrscht Ruh, was für ein trauriges Bild


Und als krönender Abschluss, etwas Flow auf dem BoziDarTrail


In Rittersgrün war dann endgültig Nacht, was für ein feiner Anblick, nicht umsonst ist es das Weihnachtsland, auch ohne Schnee.


Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass doch noch mal Winter kommt, Mann kann ja nicht das ganze Jahr durchfahren. 🤣


----------



## derliebewolf (3. Januar 2023)

Jo, also Trailpark Klinovec is top derzeit. Wir waren die einzigen, tolle Stimmung 😂

Wetter hat auch gepasst, 0-4°C. Teils Sonne. Richtig klasse. 1x Azur und 3x Baron jeweils reichliche hälfte bis zum Stonemanforstweg (um wieder nach oben zu kommen).

Krönender Abschluss Sonnenuntergang über Dozi Bar.


----------

